# [Sammelthread] DayZ - Arma II Modifikation



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Da es auch hier im Forum viele DayZ Anhänger gibt, möchte ich nun diesen Sammelthread für die einmalige Modifikation von Armed Assault II erstellen, der als Plattform für eine möglichst rege Kommunikation unter uns Anhängern dienen soll !

Ich hoffe, das wir hier hier schnell eine kleine Community gründen, die vielleicht auch mal zusammen eine Runde DayZ spielt.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß, ich freue mich auf Euch 

*Hier die Homepage der Mod (Infos, Download usw): ==> DayZ Mod <==*
Am besten ihr nehmt die empfohlene "Six Updater Suite" und startet dann den "Six Launcher", mit dem man sich passende Server aussuchen kann, und der das Spiel bzw die Mod automatisch installiert/aktualisiert.
- Wobei man sich bei dem SixUpdater dessen bewusst sein sollte, dass dieser auch Updates herunterladen / installieren kann, die diverse Fehler mit sich bringen. Die letzten Updates haben gezeigt, dass es manchmal ratsam ist, die ersten Reaktionen im offiziellen Forum abzuwarten, da es immer wieder vorkommt, dass Spieler durch das einspielen neuer Patches plötzlich ohne Gear am Strand spawnen !



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn jemand medizinische Hilfe benötigt:
> 
> Emergency  Combat Medics | We're  helping everywhere! | [*TMW*] *h4kkz* |  German / English
> 
> ...


 


*Odium Tutorial:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlJgsmUFtmw&hd=1


*Wie benutze ich ein Scharfschützengewehr korrekt:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAUtRr97Wb4

*Edit – 25.06.2012*

  Hier die Sammlung der bisherigen Links aus diesem Thread:
*
 TEAMSPEAK:*


primerp12 schrieb:


> @all die mitwollen
> 
> Server: *voice.teamspeak.com*
> Channel: *PCGH*
> ...


 Das ist der Public-TS-Server, auf dem jeder Räume/Channel erstellen kann. Sucht dort nach einem PCGH Channel, oder erstellt einfach einen (oder mehrere).

*Infos:*

*Tutorial um Dayz von English auf Deutsch umzustellen.*

DayZ to soon be an official part of ARMA2! | South Coast Bean Wars - The Ultimate DayZ Resource


Index of Helpful Threads


*Maps:*

DayZ Map - Ultimate Beans Finder

http://h11.abload.de/img/armaii_mapgwjzc.jpg

Day-Z Mod Map

ArmA 2 DayZ Chernarus map

Chernarus / Day Z interactive map

Picture Viewer

DayZ Map - DayZDB

DayZ Vehicle Spawns - MapLib.net

http://www.penumbra-productions.com/.../chernomap.htm

http://rien-ici.com/dayzmap.jpg


*Andere Links:*

ARMA X: Amazon.de: Games   - (ArmaX)


Updated DayZ Installation (Steam/Retail/Mixed/Beta/Troubleshooting) - With [OCB]Magnet - YouTube   - (Installation Guide)


DayZ: Survival Guide Trailer - YouTube   - (Survival Guide)


DayZ: Tagebuch, Teil 1 | Superlevel   - (Tagebuch)


*Thx to:*


  Stevii
  Pentaquark
  Robonator
INU.ID

---

How 2 get out of Wilderness - ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht meinerseits, in dem ich darstelle, wie man sich aus der Wilderness befreien kann, wenn man etwas Zeit und Geduld mitbringt 

---

INU-Edit:



> Wer DayZ zwischendurch mal auf einer anderen Map spielen möchte:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmfjm_Tg0b8
> 
> ...


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2012)

Hmm vielleicht könntest du, wie bei so gut wie allen anderen Sammelthreads" eine Zusammenfassung machen über den Mod und erklären was es ist etc 
Edit:

Hier z.B. schonmal n Trailer dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9_dmIRvpsI&


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juni 2012)

*Ok, wer ein bissen Lust zu lesen hat - hier ein interessanter Bericht:
*

*DayZ: Tagebuch, Teil 1*


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juni 2012)

Der beste Install Guide, den ich gefunden habe, ist übrigens der hier:

Updated DayZ Installation (Steam/Retail/Mixed/Beta/Troubleshooting) - With [OCB]Magnet - YouTube

Hilft bei Steam Installationen, wie auch bei Retail Installationen


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ich setz mich morgen mal hin und mach ne ordentliche Vorstellung...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juni 2012)

Ja nice !

Wir können uns ja morgen sonst auch mal im TS "zusammensetzen"


----------



## 10203040 (11. Juni 2012)

Fals ich Geld über hab oder Arma im Summer Deal kommt bin ich auch dabei^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. Juni 2012)

Ich würde jedem die Arma X Edition empfehlen-
ARMA X: Amazon.de: Games

Die ist leider wieder gestiegen, aber ich habe sie fr 25€ erstanden, direkt von Amazon...
da sind alle jemals erschienenen Arma Titel enthalten und die Karte ist auch in einem Riesenformat dabei


----------



## MonKAY (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte vor kurzem dazu mal ein paar Videos auf YT gesehen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus die Mod ist WIP, denn mir gefielen die Animationen der NPCs überhaupt nicht. Es wirkte ungewollt komisch, da sie auch irgendwie laggy waren.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juni 2012)

> Ich gehe mal davon aus die Mod ist WIP, denn mir gefielen die Animationen der NPCs überhaupt nicht. Es wirkte ungewollt komisch, da sie auch irgendwie laggy waren.


Sie ist in der Alpha.


----------



## wari (12. Juni 2012)

die animationen sind echt etwas seltsam, aber glaub mir, das stört nicht...

du solltest eh kontakt mit zombies vermeiden! wenn sie einfach nur durch die gegen streifen, sind die animationen okay 


hatte gestern abend wirklich tolle erlebnisse in dem spiel, kanns einfach nur weiterempfehlen...


für foruminterne clans oder banden steh ich jederzeit zur verfügung ..

lässt sich nur etwas schwer organisieren, gibt ja kein socialpanel etc in dem spiel...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. Juni 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ...lässt sich nur etwas schwer organisieren, gibt ja kein socialpanel etc in dem spiel...



Och, es geht, man muss sich nur in TS oder Skype absprechen, auf welchen Server man geht, dann passt das schon 

Die Frage ist halt, ob alle auf dem gleichen Zeitlevel (mitteleuropäische / amerikanische Zeit...) spielen wollen.
Wobei ich glaube das die meisten wohl doch lieber im Tageslicht zocken 

Ich hab auch schon Nachts gezockt und festgestellt, dass man mit erhöhtem Gamma Wert und ein paar Feineinstellungen doch gut zu Rande kommt, aber im Tageslicht ist es einfach schöner, allein wegen der Farben.

Wer die Tage mal Bock hat, ne Runde zusammen zu "surviven", kann mich gerne per PM anschreiben, dann gebe ich die TS Daten raus.

Wir sind zur Zeit zu dritt und kennen uns persönlich.

Im Moment ist alles nur ein bisschen knapp bemessen, schon alleine, weil man ja doch das eine oder andere EM Spiel schaut


----------



## wari (12. Juni 2012)

ich find nachts hat auch definitiv was, vor allem, wenn man halt wirklich nichts sieht...

wenn du lichter benutzt, kannst du davon ausgehn, dass dich direkt banditen überfallen...

bin gestern mit einem fremden spieler aus cherno geflüchtet, nachdem wir von snipern unter beschuss genommen worden sind.. danach sind wir durch die landschaft gestreift und haben loot gesucht, bewusst außerhalb von spielern^^..

hat definitiv was, wenn man durch die dunkelheit streift und do manch einen zombie nur durch seine laute hört.. 

nach nem 15 minütigen fußmarsch wurde uns dann kalt ( deinem char wird kalt, wenn du zu lange nachts im regen rumstreifst) und wir mussten uns innem haus verschanzen. während wir uns dann in dem haus versorgt haben, lief plötzlich stöhnend ein zombie am fenster vorbei.. 

solche momente kannte ich bisher aus keinem spiel, absolut unbezahlbar diese mod!


----------



## conspiracy (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Stündchen hinter mir  .. 

nur ein kleiner nerviger Bug bringt mich zum verzweifeln .. nach ner gewissen Spielzeit schickt mich das Spiel auf den Desktop, als hätte ich es mit Alt Tab in die Taskleiste geschickt, doch dann kommt man nicht mehr richtig ins Spiel, wenn ich wieder draufklicke, kann ich mich zwar noch bewegen und höre Sounds, es ist aber nur der Desktop zu sehen, ich muss das Spiel dann also zwangsläufig beenden und neustarten .. irgendwer Erfahrung mit diesem Problem oder sogar ne Lösung ?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juni 2012)

Puh, zu dem Problem fällt mir so spontan nichts ein...

Hat denn heute noch wer Bock ne Runde zusammen zu machen ?

TS Server steht... 

Edit:

Obwohl - kann es evtl. sein, dass eine andere Applikation irgendeine Aktion verursacht, und somit die Minimierung erzwingt ??


----------



## kero81 (16. Juni 2012)

DayZ ist der hammer! Ich spiele schon seit gut einer Woche kein Bf3 mehr wegen DayZ.  Zusammen in der Gruppe (wir sind sechs bis sieben Mann) macht das echt Laune. Nachts ist es sehr Geil, meistens haben wir das Glück einen leeren Server zu finden. Dann gehts erstmal nach Stary Farmen und dann ab NW Airfield. Ich freue mich extrem auf ARMA3 und DayZ!!!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin online und zock ne Runde, wenn sich einer im TS anschließen will, einfach hier posten oder ne PM


----------



## kero81 (16. Juni 2012)

Nönö, hab selbst nen Ts3 Server und spiele eigentlich nur mit meinen Membern. Und übrigens: Trust nobody!!! XD


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> ...Trust nobody!!! XD


 
Das stimmt... die Erfahrung muss wohl jeder früher oder später machen...


----------



## JawMekEf (16. Juni 2012)

Hab gelesen das die Arma 2 Demo reicht, mit einigen Grafikbugs..
Reicht auch Operation Arrowhead alleine? Kostet bei Steam 15 Öcken..
Also geht das so Demo + Dayz = Funkt.
Demo + OA + Dayz = Funkt.
Oder nur OA + Dayz = Funkt.
Danke


----------



## Pentaquark (16. Juni 2012)

Um zunächst die Frage meines Vorposters zu beantworten:
Du kannst Dayz spielen mit Arma2Demo + OA oder mit Arma2 + OA. Wenn du eine der beiden Versionen installiert hast, entsprechend dann die Mod runterladen etc. pp. Falls du von Arma2 nur die Demo hast, musst du einige Abstriche bezüglich Texturen machen - allerdings ist die Grafik größtenteils nicht der Hauptgrund Dayz zu spielen, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Ich habe mich hier registriert um Mitspieler zu finden.
Bin vorgestern auf DayZ gestoßen und habe auch vorher noch kein bisschen Arma2 oder OA gespielt. 
Mir gefällt die MOD sehr, allerdings sehe ich große Vorteile darin, wenn man sich in Gruppen organisiert:
-es erhöht den Spielspaß. Klar, auch allein macht es Spaß aber es kann auch ziemlich einsam werden auf so einer riesigen Map mit nur 50 Spielern
-die Überlebenschancen sind wesentlich höher. Ich glaube ab 3 Leuten sollte man keine Probleme mit Zombies mehr haben, sofern man sich nicht zu dämlich anstellt
-wenn jemand stirbt, kann man sein Inventar leeren und es ihm zurückgeben, wenn er respawnt. Absicherung ist immer gut
-man kann voneinander lernen

Ich denke mal mit Teamplay kann man viel erreichen. Hier sind nur mal einige Gedanken aus meinem Kopf, Sachen die ich gerne mal gemacht hätte:
- Autorennen durch chernarus 
- ich möchte alle waffen mal ausprobiert haben
- ein nachtsichtgerät benutzen
- mit einem Hubschrauber fliegen. 
- die Insel besuchen
- to be continued
Ich bin sicher ihr habt auch irgendwas, was ihr unbedingt mal machen wolltet.

Ein gutes Team kann das erreichen. Ein Partner ist viel wertvoller als jeder Gegenstand, das sollte man sich überlegen, bevor man jemanden über den Haufen schießt. 
Ich werde in den kommenden eineinhalb Wochen meistens abends spielen.
Ich hab schon gelesen, der ein oder andere hier hat ein TS, hoffentlich finde ich hier einige Gleichgesinnte!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juni 2012)

Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung denke ich, mit solchen Leuten kann man doch arbeiten 

Hab dir mal ne PM geschickt...


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann man mit der Testversion DayZ nicht spielen da die Testversion von Arma 2 keine Mods unterstützt


----------



## Pentaquark (16. Juni 2012)

Ich interpretiere mal aus dem Smiley, dass du dich auf mich beziehst und gemeint hast, dass man mit Arma2Demo + OA DayZ nicht spielen kann.

Nun, die kurze Antwort: Ich war geizig und habe mir nur OA gekauft und für Arma2 nur die Demo verwendet.  Und bei mir funktionierts. 
Die lange Antwort: Ich hab gelesen OA sei eine eigenständige Erweiterung, die Arma2 eigentlich nicht brauche und DayZ basiere auf OA. Arma2 oder die Arma2Demo werde nur wegen einigen Texturen benötigt.


----------



## conspiracy (16. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Obwohl - kann es evtl. sein, dass eine andere Applikation irgendeine Aktion verursacht, und somit die Minimierung erzwingt ??


 
Hab ich auch schon geprüft .. wobei ich schon eher glaube das der Fehler vom Spiel direkt ausgeht, weil ich hab mal getestet das Spiel selbst zu minimieren .. etliche male .. kurz was im Browser geschaut und dann wieder rein, das ging ohne Probleme, bis es sich irgendwann mal von selbst minimiert und ich nur noch Sound höre und quasi so noch spielen kann, vom Desktop aus  ..


----------



## Pentaquark (16. Juni 2012)

Welche Maps nutzt ihr? Manche von euch kennen sich vielleicht von Arma gut aus auf Chernarus, aber für Leute wie mich, die komplett neu sind ist das nicht so einfach.
Versuchen wir einfach ein paar gute aufzulisten. 
Aus so einem Chat hab ich folgende:
- DayZ Map - Ultimate Beans Finder
Auf dieser sind auch manche Orte eingezeichnet wo Zeug spawnt.
Ich hatte mal eine andere, auf der auch andere Orte eingezeichnet waren, aber ich hab den Tab leider geschlossen. ._.

/edit: Was ich noch so gerade finde:
- http://h11.abload.de/img/armaii_mapgwjzc.jpg
und - http://avidblur.com/arma2/nolegend.html
Mir ist grad aufgefallen, das man bei dieser Version:
- http://dayzmap.info/
auf die Symbole klicken kann und dann ein kleines Fenster erscheint mit einem Bild des Gebäudes und den Spawnratios etc.
Denke ich mal auch hilfreich, mochte die Map eigentlich nicht so bevor ich das gemerkt habe xD

- http://www.gamesgeo.com/chernarus/day-z/
Auf dieser hier kann man Zeug einblenden und ausblenden und so spezifisch nach ganz bestimmten Gebäuden suchen.

- http://www.g-c-p.de/DayZ/arma2.html
Auf dieser kann man nichts anklicken, allerdings sind auch Flughafen eingezeichnet.

- http://dayz.alayton.net/
Diese ist unglaublich unübersichtlich, allerdings ist auch viel mehr eingezeichnet als auf den anderen (enthält auch ne Legende).

- http://www.maplib.net/map.php?id=14400
Einige Vehicle Spawns

- http://www.penumbra-productions.com/dayzmaps/chernomap.htm
Eine Map von Cherno, jedes Gebäude anklickbar mit ingame Anzeige wie es da aussieht etc.

- http://rien-ici.com/dayzmap.jpg
Das war die Map, die ich vorher verloren hatte.^^


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hab damals die Anniversary Edition von Arma II gekauft und dort war die Landkarte mitbei, und diese nutze ich jetzt auch ^^ 
Aber danke für die Map die ist hilfreicher ;D


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Übersicht, da sind echt noch nen paar nützliche Maps dabei !

Hab auch die X Edition mit der Faltkarte, muss die mal über den Monitor kleistern


----------



## wari (17. Juni 2012)

spiele das spiel nie alleine, immer mit nem kollegen, was nicht nur spaß sondern auch sinn macht 

bin aktuell ziemlich highend ausgestattet: nen großen rucksack voller versorgung und ne akm mit 6 magazinen! 

wenn ich jetzt sterbe wirds echt bitter 

EDIT: hab die CO version mit der original landkarte  sehr praktisch, liegt immer beim zocken vor mir


----------



## Pentaquark (17. Juni 2012)

Index of Helpful Threads
Guideübersicht im offiziellen Forum.

Heute muss ein lustiger Patch draufgespielt worden sein. Man started jetzt ohne Waffen. Dafür kann man Zombie-Aggro auch irgendwie verlieren.
Schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2012)

Muhahaha gestern mit jemand anderen ausm Forum hier bis ca 6 uhr Morgens Dayz gezockt  Sind bis zum Airfield gelaufen und haben insgesamt bestimmt 500 zombies platt gemacht. Danach ist er draufgegangen und ich konnte noch in die Feuerwehrwache fliehen und dort die Zombies alle übern haufen schiessen  Hab mich da ausgeloggt und trau mich nu nicht einzuloggen da der neue Patch sehr buggy sein soll.



> Heute muss ein lustiger Patch draufgespielt worden sein. Man started jetzt ohne Waffen. Dafür kann man Zombie-Aggro auch irgendwie verlieren.
> Schon jemand Erfahrungen?



Zombies sehen nu viel weiter und wenn sie dich verfolgen und du dich im Haus versteckst dann bleiben die Stumpf vor der Tür stehen und gehen nimmer weg.


----------



## kero81 (17. Juni 2012)

Jo die 1.7.1 Version is nich so ganz ausgereift. Zeds sehen nu wie ein Adler und die Hüpfer laufen wie ne spinne. XD


----------



## wari (17. Juni 2012)

finde unterm schnitt aktuell nur wenig brauchbare server... entweder komm ich nicht drauf oder ich hab nur diesen komischen FPS bug, wo ich unter 20 bilder pro sekunde habe...


----------



## Stevii (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich und Robonator haben gestern was gefunden.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2012)

Ahh also ist dein Forenname auch Stevii 
Hab ich vergessen 


Muhahaha posiere ich da nicht voll sexy? 

Edit:  Stevii deine Char-Texturen sind irgendwie unglaublich hässlich oO Auf die Waffe sieht komisch aus.  Sicher das du alles auf Max hast?


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Edit:  Stevii deine Char-Texturen sind irgendwie unglaublich hässlich oO Auf die Waffe sieht komisch aus.  Sicher das du alles auf Max hast?


 
Das liegt daran, dass er das Private Military company DLC nicht hat 

wo habt ihr das ding eigentlich gefunden?  Ich will unbedingt wieder ein auto.. oder n heli..^^


----------



## Pentaquark (18. Juni 2012)

Wäre jetzt zum zocken bereit. 
Kann mir einer erklären, wie ich dayz update?


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2012)

Du gehst auf die Website, lädst die neuen Dateien runter und überschreibst damit die alten Dateien...


----------



## Pentaquark (18. Juni 2012)

4 Stunden 12 Minuten verbleibend, wtf ist los. o.0


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. Juni 2012)

Kurze Einschätzung von Euch - wird's bei mir gut laufen?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Arma zu kaufen, die Mod macht es nicht weniger interessant.

Würde allerdings ungern auf niedrigen Details spielen müssen, hat jemand ein ähnliches System wie ich, oder es auf einem mal getestet?

MfG


Ich seh Grad, Pcfreak hat ein meinem sehr ähnliches System - wie läuft's?


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Graka ist schlechter und es läuft gut. Kauf dir am besten die Version wo auch PMC etc dabei ist, dann haste schönere Texturen.
Nur mit dem Ram könnt es eng werden.


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir läufts gut auf normal-hoch, sowas wie Antistrope Filterung kann man auch auf Sehr hoch stellen, 4GB RAM ist kein problem, da A2 selbst nur max. 2 davon nutzt. Wenn´s sein muss, mach ich n screenshot von meinen settings


----------



## wari (18. Juni 2012)

ich kann die einstellungen verändern wie ich will, es bleibt fast immer das gleiche leistungsbild..

in städten, wo viel los ist laeufts beschissen.. das hat nich viel mit der hardware zu tun, eher mit dem spiel an sich...


in dayZ hat man oft das problem, dass es auf gewissen servern einfach extrem ruckelt.. dann kommt man auf nen anderen server, wos plötzlich flüssig laeuft...

hat etwas mit dem lootsystem und der anzahl der zombies zu tun..


----------



## Pentaquark (19. Juni 2012)

Heute Abend wieder am zocken.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Juni 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ich kann die einstellungen verändern wie ich will, es bleibt fast immer das gleiche leistungsbild..
> 
> in städten, wo viel los ist laeufts beschissen.. das hat nich viel mit der hardware zu tun, eher mit dem spiel an sich...
> 
> ...



Welche CPU hast du denn? Die Performance ist stark CPU abhängig. Mit einem übertakteten Core2Quad6600 kam ich in Arma2 nicht wirklich auf einen grünen Zweig, fps auch gerne mal unter 25(unabhängig von Auflösung und Grafikeinstellungen). Jetzt mit aktueller CPU läuft es wesentlich angenehmer.
Wie du schon schreibst, ist für die KI, Map, Mitspieler und Objekte die CPU zuständig, deshalb läuft es mal besser und schlechter.


----------



## wari (20. Juni 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast du denn? Die Performance ist stark CPU abhängig. Mit einem übertakteten Core2Quad6600 kam ich in Arma2 nicht wirklich auf einen grünen Zweig, fps auch gerne mal unter 25(unabhängig von Auflösung und Grafikeinstellungen). Jetzt mit aktueller CPU läuft es wesentlich angenehmer.
> Wie du schon schreibst, ist für die KI, Map, Mitspieler und Objekte die CPU zuständig, deshalb läuft es mal besser und schlechter.


 

ich hab nen phenomII x4.. also nen stink normalen und alten 4kerner...

hatte heute wieder ein server, da liefs trotz 50 spieler, zombies und stadt recht flüssig ( 30-40fps)

aber generell ist das ja bekannt, dass das spiel ne grottigege performance hat..


----------



## Stevii (20. Juni 2012)

Vorhin mit ner 20+ Mann truppe, nem truppentransporter und nem militärjeep spaß gehabt.

Amaazing, sowas kann mir kein spiel bieten.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2012)

Man müsste das ganze mal weitertreiben und so ne Gruppe eröffnen z.B. die neue Regierung. Dann müsste man halt nen Chef haben und eben die Soldaten die sich darum kümmern die Städte zu sichern und nach Vorräten zu suchen etc 
Dazu irgendeine Basis wo halt alles gesammelt und ausgegeben wird und wo Fahrzeuge für die Einsätze gewartet werden


----------



## Stevii (20. Juni 2012)

Basen gibts schon einige auf bestimmten Servern. 

Ich hab mir mal spontan das Privaty Military Company DLC geholt, sieht echt schicker aus jetzt.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2012)

Was bringen eigentlich diese Stachelzäune und wie kann man die bauen? Bin heute auf meiner Erkundungstour an einem Kraftwerk vorbeigekommen. In der Mitte war ein Turm, kam da aber erst nich herein, weil am Eingang Stacheldraht gespannt war und direkt dahinter lag schon Munition. Bin dann kurz am Stacheldraht entlang gelaufen und dann kam die Option, den Stacheldraht durchzuschneiden. Zack war ich drin und habe einiges abgeräumt. Fernglas, eine AK, eine MP, Verbandszeug, Munition, Tarnung usw. Vermutlich ein Versteck eines anderen Spielers. Ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber was bringt das, wenn jeder den Stacheldraht einfach wieder wegmachen kann?


----------



## Robonator (21. Juni 2012)

Schutz vor Zombies? Und ich glaube du kannst ihn nur durchschneiden wenn du das Messer hast


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2012)

Naja, die Viecher spawnen doch eh überall zufällig. Was braucht man den für so einen Zaun bzw wie kann ich den bauen?


----------



## Robonator (21. Juni 2012)

Naja du gehst in ein Haus und haust am Eingang den Stachdraht hin damit die Zombies nicht reinkommen


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2012)

Öhm, hab ich da was übersehen? Muss man den finden oder hat man den automatisch zu Beginn? 
Muss ich nachher dann mal schauen.


----------



## Robonator (21. Juni 2012)

Muss man finden


----------



## Scorp (21. Juni 2012)

So, hab nun ein paar Tage gespielt.
Aus anfänglicher Euphorie ist bei mir nur die Hoffnung geblieben, dass der/die Entwickler bald einige wichtige Entscheidungen treffen und das Spiel in die - meiner Ansicht nach - richtige Richtung bewegen.

Das Hauptproblem ist momentan (Patch 1.7.1.5), dass die Zombies gar nicht mehr des Zentrale Spielelement sind.
Die grundlegende Idee der Mod ist es: Stecke einen Spieler in eine von Zombies überrante post-apokalpytische Welt, und lass ihn ums Überleben kämpfen.
Dass dazu natürlich auch andere Spieler und die Interaktion mit diesen gehört, ist klar.
Jedoch liegt der Fokus der Interaktion mit den anderen Spielern vorranging darin, möglichst viel Blei in deren Körper zu pumpen.
Die Ursache ist, dass das Spiel vorsichtige - sich langsam bewegende, kriechende Spieler - nicht belohnt. Man braucht ewig um mal ein paar Gebäude zu durchsuchen, und wird oft trotzdem von Zombies entdeckt. Klingt soweit auch nicht unbedingt schlimm, aber die Zombies sind gar kein Problem. Man rennt einfach wild durch die Stadt und hängt die Zombies ab. Die KI der Zombies ist akutell sehr buggy, und das ist eigentlich auch ihre einzige stärke: Zombies die einem durch Wände sehen, bzw. durch Wände hindurchrennen sind nicht lustig!
Wenn man dann - trotz aller Vorsicht - mal einige Gebäude im Schneckentempo durchsucht hat, ohne von einem Zombie angeknabbert zu werden, oder Parkour zu rennen um einen oder eine Horde abzuschütteln, und etwas Ausrüstung beisammen hat wird man wahrscheinlich auf einen anderen Spieler treffen, der nichts im Sinn hat, außer dir erst das Leben und dann dein Loot zu rauben.
Das wäre soweit auch noch recht realistisch in einer solchen Welt, aber das Ungleichgewicht dahinter ist das Problem. Einen Spieler vom Dach eines Gebäudes abzuschießen birgt defacto kein Risiko. Die Zombies rennen zwar wie irre durch die Gegend, aber mehr als Breakdance vor dem Gebäude wird man nicht sehen. Und auch Schießereien auf der offenen Straße sind kein Problem: Schießen, nach Möglichkeit gleich looten und ein wenig durch die Stadt rennen um die Zombies loszuwerden. Oder eben erst rennen und dann looten.
Sicher kann man dabei immer noch Opfer eines anderen gierigen Individuums werden, aber wer sich schnell bewegt wird mehr Chancen haben, als der vorsichtige Spieler, der sich langsam und - zumindest für die KI - recht unaufällig durch den Schatten schleicht oder kriecht. Andere Spieler freuen sich darüber: Anvisieren, abdrücken. Looten.
Das Opfer hat keine Chance, selbst wenn der erste Schuss nicht sitzt; das Opfer kann nicht schneller aufstehen und sich in Deckung begeben, als der nächste Schuss seinen Schädel durchschlägt und mit seiner Hirnmasse die nächste Wand tapeziert.

Vorsicht wird also nicht genug belohnt, Ballern umso mehr: Und genau da muss angesetzt werden. Wer schießt muss mit massiven Problemen durch Zombies rechnen. Wer vorsichtig ist, darf nicht so leicht Opfer anderer Spieler werden.

Dann wird aus dem momentanen Deathmatch Shooter mit Zombies in der Nebenrolle, ein Zombie-Survival Spiel um Leben und Tod.


----------



## wari (22. Juni 2012)

eins mal vornweg: ich spiele dayZ immer nur mit freunden zusammen und wir sind anderen spielern generell feindlich gesinnt.. wieso? weil pvp einfach nen heiden spaß macht und man sich es in gruppen erlauben kann böse zu sein 

aber ich kann dir von etlichen aktionen berichten, wo die gier nach gegenständen und blut anderer spieler uns das leben gekostet haben, weil wir zuerst das feuer eröffnet haben und somit von zombies überrollt wurden...

generell ziwngen dich die zombies auch, stets taktisch vorzugehen..

soweit die theorie!

die praxis scheitert aber noch oft an den absolut verbuggten zombies.. sie sehen durch die wände, hören dich seit neuem durch häuser schleichen etc...

all diese faktoren bringen mich mittlerweile dazu, zombies aus dem weg zu gehen und eher pvp zu machen...

in den vorgängerversionen kamen mir die zombies "besser" vor...


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2012)

Da stimm ich dir zu ^^ neuerdings mache ich laut der Anzeige mehr Lärm beim kriechen als beim geduckt gehen


----------



## Scorp (22. Juni 2012)

Was eigentlich realistisch ist...

@wari:
Ich möchte kein PvP Spiel mit Zombies, sondern will nen Zombie-Survival Spiel mit PvP.
Und die Zombies sind beleibe kein Hindernis, gerade wenn man in Gruppen ist. Taktisches Vorgehen wegen der Zombies, dass ich nicht lache. Entweder habe ich nach 60 Minuten schleichen und "Taktik" ein wenig Ausrüstung und sterbe durch nen andren Player, oder ich habe nach 5 Min Rennen-wie-ein-Verrückter ne Menge Ausrüstung und bin nach weiteren 3 Minuten im Wald - ohne Zombies.

Mal im Ernst: Ohne Zombies wäre es nur ein langsames Unreal Tournament.

Klar, kann man auch weg vom Strand gehen und sich in den Norden durschlagen: Nur muss ich da erst ne halbe Ewigkeiten laufen, und dann ists quasi wie Singleplayer, nur dass vllt noch n paar Freunde mitrennen.
Es ist schlichtweg langweilig im Norden und schlichtweg tödlich im Süden.
Nur eins ist es nicht: Ein Survival Spiel.

Es ist eine Alpha Version, und daher habe ich noch viel Verständnis, Geduld und Hoffnung. Mal schauen was die nächsten Wochen bringen, die Entwicklung ist ja durchaus rasant.


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2012)

Find ich nicht grade... 
Btw schon komisch das man auf verschiedenen Böden unterschiedlich sichtbar ist oO Vor mir is Gras, ich latsch drüber und hin und wieder sind dort so Matschflecken und auf denen geht meine Sichtbarkeit mal eben 2 Striche nach oben  

Btw grad isses unspielbar. Mond ist nicht da und ich hab kein Nachtsichtgerät.. ich weiss nichtmal wie man die verdammte Lampe anmacht xD


----------



## wari (22. Juni 2012)

es kommt halt drauf an was du bzw gerade die situation draus machst 

ich hatte scho etliche situationen, wos ein survivalspiel war, auch wo ich nicht direkt abgeknallt wurde und die leute mir freundlich gesinnt waren, wir uns gegenseitig sachen gegeben haben und zusammen ums überleben gekämpft haben... der neue patch hat das ganze nur etwas verändert.. durch den fehlenden chat gibts keine absprache mehr, jeder hat angst zu sterben und schießt quasi aus vorsorge.. früher hat man sich im global chat abgeprochen, dass man freundlich gesinnt ist und sich gerade in cherno aufhält.. "früher".. vor 5 tagen 

ich und mein kumpel haben so gewisse farmrouten, die wir immer abgehen... erinnere mich an eine situation, wo wir im wald saßen und aus der ferne die zombies geziehlt mit unserer winchester erledigen wollten... irgendwie gings dann aber daneben, und plötzlich kam das ganze dorf auf uns zugerannt.. sind irgendwie total aufgeregt in die dortige scheune gerannt, wo wir dann auf engstem raum ca 20 zombies plätten mussten, immer kamen neue hinzu, bis schließlich unsere muni alle war und wir ins nächste haus mussten, wo wir dann zum glück noch was fanden.. das ganze immer mit der angst, von spielern entdeckt zu werden... also in meinen augen ist das survival pur^^ in diesem fall gegen zombies, mit pvp im hinterkopf...

wie gesagt, es kommt drauf an, was du bzw die situation draus machst..

dann gibts einfach touren, wo alles ******** läuft, du nix findest, dir die zombies aufn sack gehn und due dann einfach nur noch spieler umnieten willst...

aber ich hatte bisher sehr viele geile situationen in dem spiel, die ich noch in keinem anderen so erlebt habe..


----------



## Scorp (22. Juni 2012)

@Robonator :

Mh mal auf nem Feld/ner Wiese über den Boden gerobbt und dann in der Hocke drüber? Kriechen -> Mehr Reibungsfläche -> Mehr Lärm.

Schonmal versucht auf ner Wiese z.B nen Hasen auszumachen? Ohne Gras ausenrum sieht man ihn durchaus schneller.

@wari: Mit der Spielintensität geb ich dir Recht, aber das gilt nur für die ersten 2, 3 Tage. Mittlerweile sind die Zombies nur Fleischklumpen denen man nicht zu nahe kommen darf, und wie du schreibst, jeder Spieler der nicht mit dir auf TS sitzt, bedeudet ein Duell ums Leben.


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2012)

Naja... Aber ich bin ein Mensch, ich bin auch so gut zusehen. Es war kein hohes Gras sondern das kurze auf dem Airfield bei Balota oder wie der Ort heißt. Dort war ein Matschfeld von maximal 1m² Größe ^^

Ist mir aber auch auf gleichbleibenden Boden aufgefallen. Normale Erde, du gehst drüber und plötzlich verändert sich das Schrittgeräusch und die Sichtbarkeit geht nach oben ^^


Und beim gehen auf Beton sollte man eigentlich mindestens genausoviel Lärm machen wie wenn man kriecht... Der Unterschied ist echt klein.


----------



## wari (22. Juni 2012)

Scorp schrieb:


> @........ jeder Spieler der nicht mit dir auf TS sitzt, bedeudet ein Duell ums Leben.


 
neulich im TS: "wari, da isn spieler..." " ja dome ,ich bins...ALTER, WIESO ERSCHIEßT DU MICH???" " ****, SORRY...."  ....  soviel zu dem thema, hahah  


aber die entwickler meinten ja selber, dass das spiel nach einiger zeit halt momentan langweiliger werden könnte... es is nur ne alpha und sie wollen dran arbeiten und noch andere features mit einbringen... außerdem kommt bald arma III und ich wette mit dir, dass diese MoD auch für teil 3 kommen wird... dayZ hat den jungs nen ordentlichem umsatz gebracht 


dennoch ist für mich dayZ so  ziemlich das interessanteste pc spiel der letzten jahre, obwohls nur ne kleine mod is...


----------



## hempsmoker (22. Juni 2012)

So war das damals mit Counter-Strike auch .


----------



## wari (22. Juni 2012)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> So war das damals mit Counter-Strike auch .


 
nur dass in dayz die spieler all gleich aussehen und du keinen namen drüber siehst^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Juni 2012)

Ich denke das war eher auf 


> dennoch ist für mich dayZ so ziemlich das interessanteste pc spiel der letzten jahre, obwohls nur ne kleine mod is...


bezogen


----------



## wari (22. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich denke das war eher auf
> 
> bezogen


 

okay, das ergibt auch wesentlich mehr sinn.. haha


----------



## arkim (23. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe momentan ehrlich gesagt keinen Nerv mehr auf DayZ.

- Keine Waffe beim Start
- Loot dünn gesät
- Berge hochklettern seeehr langsam
- Zombies nun genau so schnell Leitern hoch
- Zombies bemerkten mich schon aus der Nähe trotz krabbeln (y)

Mir ist die Debatte schon klar. Realismus und so. Nachdenken, planen, die ganzen 31337-Ideen... Nur was kommt für mich momentan dabei raus? Ich bin kein Schüler oder Studi und kann nicht 7 Stunden am Stück gamen. Was rauskommt ist, dass ich mich mühsam vom Respawn-Ort wegbewege, gerne landeinwärts um dann zum Beispiel von Norden nach Elektro zu kommen und da Loot zu finden. Doch momentan kommen immer Zombies dazwischen. Irgendwas geht immer schief, und am Ende erreiche ich nichts. Von einer Sniper-Waffe träume ich momentan nicht mal mehr. Sehr mühsam im Moment, Spielspaß ist zu weit weg. Nachtspiele meide ich ganz.

Hier schreibt einer "Zombies abschütteln" - ähm, wie bitte das? Die hängen doch immer an einem dran und werden höchstens mehr, aber geben nie auf? Ausser in ein Gebäude rein und abschießen kann ich mir keine andere Lösung da vorstellen... Das ist aber oft auch nur ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hier schreibt einer "Zombies abschütteln" - ähm, wie bitte das? Die hängen doch immer an einem dran und werden höchstens mehr, aber geben nie auf? Ausser in ein Gebäude rein und abschießen kann ich mir keine andere Lösung da vorstellen... Das ist aber oft auch nur ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen...


 
Genau, einfach in ein Gebäude mit mehreren Türen rein (Scheune oder so...) da hängst Du die Zombies eigentlich immer ab


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2012)

> - Berge hochklettern seeehr langsam


Du musst seitlich hochlaufen, aber auf Bergen gibt es eh nix wozu also?


> Zombies bemerkten mich schon aus der Nähe trotz krabbeln (y)


Jap das ist nervig... Die haben ja die Sichtbarkeit etc erhöht. 



> Genau, einfach in ein Gebäude mit mehreren Türen rein (Scheune oder so...) da hängst Du die Zombies eigentlich immer ab


Habs schon öfters beobachtet wie die Zombies einfach nur langsam durchgehen und sobald sie raus sind wieder hinter dir her rennen.


----------



## Scorp (23. Juni 2012)

Fakt ist: Schleichen bringt es Momentan nicht. Man vergeudet nur ewig Zeit um ein paar Meter voranzukommen, ist leichtes Opfer für andere Spieler und letztlich hat man oft trotzdem noch Zombies am Hals.

Fakt ist auch: Zombies abschüttteln ist easypeasy. Man muss lediglich über Zäune klettern (v), oder unter Mauern hindurch krabbeln, in Genäude rein und am Hintereingang halt wieder raus. Einfach halt Hirn einschalten und beim Rennen Gelegenheiten nutzen.

WENN man mit Waffengewalt sich der Zombies entledigen will, dann immer in den Wald rennen mit den Liebhabern und sie dort umnieten. Alles andere lockt nur noch mehr Zombies und Spieler auf den Plan.


----------



## Robonator (23. Juni 2012)

> Fakt ist auch: Zombies abschüttteln ist easypeasy. Man muss lediglich über Zäune klettern (v), oder unter Mauern hindurch krabbeln, in Genäude rein und am Hintereingang halt wieder raus. Einfach halt Hirn einschalten und beim Rennen Gelegenheiten nutzen.



Sie rennen drumherum oder, wie ich auch schon gemerkt habe, kriechen hinterher. 
In Gebäude rein und Hintereingang raus hat bei mir halt auch schon öfters nichts geholfen. Die sind durchmarschiert und am Ausgang wieder weitergerannt. 



> WENN man mit Waffengewalt sich der Zombies entledigen will, dann immer in den Wald rennen mit den Liebhabern und sie dort umnieten. Alles andere lockt nur noch mehr Zombies und Spieler auf den Plan.


Und das sollte eig jeder wissen


----------



## arkim (24. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt wollte ich ein Nachtspiel machen - doch ich habe ums Verrecken nicht herausgefunden, wie ich meine Taschenlampe einschalten kann. Sie braucht 2xAA, vielleicht hatte sie auch keine? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man die auch suchen muss. Na ja und es war stockdunkel, keine Sterne, kein Mond. Also ganz toll realistisch! So toll, dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel hatte.

Realismus als Argument ist sowieso so eine Sache. Richtig realistisch wirds ja erst, wenn die Zombies oder eine Portion Blei durch den Bildschirm kommen.


----------



## 10203040 (24. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> So, jetzt wollte ich ein Nachtspiel machen - doch ich habe ums Verrecken nicht herausgefunden, wie ich meine Taschenlampe einschalten kann. Sie braucht 2xAA, vielleicht hatte sie auch keine? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man die auch suchen muss. Na ja und es war stockdunkel, keine Sterne, kein Mond. Also ganz toll realistisch! So toll, dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel hatte.
> 
> Realismus als Argument ist sowieso so eine Sache. Richtig realistisch wirds ja erst, wenn die Zombies oder eine Portion Blei durch den Bildschirm kommen.


 
Alpha.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2012)

> So, jetzt wollte ich ein Nachtspiel machen - doch ich habe ums Verrecken nicht herausgefunden, wie ich meine Taschenlampe einschalten kann. Sie braucht 2xAA, vielleicht hatte sie auch keine? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man die auch suchen muss. Na ja und es war stockdunkel, keine Sterne, kein Mond. Also ganz toll realistisch! So toll, dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel hatte.


Der Mond ist nicht sofort da sondern geht langsam auf. So um ca 3-4 Uhr Nachts solltest du eigentlich schon besser sehen können. Davor kannst du es ohne Nachtsichtgerät vergessen.
Btw nicht jeder Server hat die selbe Zeiteinstellung. Manche sind in der Nacht noch hell ^^


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2012)

So Geil, wir sind jetzt ne Gruppe von 15 Spielern. Einige davon haben sich bei mir im Clan beworben, ein paar andere spielen nur so mit. Wir tragen alle das TWT Clantag vorm Namen. Es ist schon lustig zu sehen wie die anderen Disconnecten wenn wir nacheinander auf nen Server joinen. Vor allem was wir jetzt als Gruppe schon alles geschafft haben. Gahrzeuge haben wir zwei Traktoren, zwei Jeeps, einen PKW und nen großen Bus. Waffen für den dritten Weltkrieg und der ganze Bus ist voll Medic Zeugs. Ein Lager haben wir auch schon aufgeschlagen mit fünf Zelten. PVP schon lange nicht mehr erlebt, war ja nie einer da. Optimale Vorraussetzungen zum Farmen. Achja, Zombiekills hab ich jetzt knapp 600.


----------



## arkim (24. Juni 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Alpha.


 
Irrelevant. Strategische Entscheidungen, egal ob Software Alpha, Beta oder Gamma ist, brauchen die Kritik anhand derer der Entwickler dann weiter entscheiden kann. Bei jeder Kritik Blümchen werfen (wird gerne bei Open Source verlangt), Dankesschreiben machen usw. ist zu zeitraubend. Software schreiben ist was für Männer, die auch Kritik vertragen.


----------



## 10203040 (24. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Irrelevant. Strategische Entscheidungen, egal ob Software Alpha, Beta oder Gamma ist, brauchen die Kritik anhand derer der Entwickler dann weiter entscheiden kann. Bei jeder Kritik Blümchen werfen (wird gerne bei Open Source verlangt), Dankesschreiben machen usw. ist zu zeitraubend. Software schreiben ist was für Männer, die auch Kritik vertragen.


 
Bedeutet im Zusammenhang das in der beta oder in der Fertigen Mod man auch Sterne und Mond rechtzeitig sehen kann da die Entwickler daran arbeiten


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> So Geil, wir sind jetzt ne Gruppe von 15 Spielern. Einige davon haben sich bei mir im Clan beworben, ein paar andere spielen nur so mit. Wir tragen alle das TWT Clantag vorm Namen. Es ist schon lustig zu sehen wie die anderen Disconnecten wenn wir nacheinander auf nen Server joinen. Vor allem was wir jetzt als Gruppe schon alles geschafft haben. Gahrzeuge haben wir zwei Traktoren, zwei Jeeps, einen PKW und nen großen Bus. Waffen für den dritten Weltkrieg und der ganze Bus ist voll Medic Zeugs. Ein Lager haben wir auch schon aufgeschlagen mit fünf Zelten. PVP schon lange nicht mehr erlebt, war ja nie einer da. Optimale Vorraussetzungen zum Farmen. Achja, Zombiekills hab ich jetzt knapp 600.


 
Auf welchen Server seid Ihr denn unterwegs ??


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juni 2012)

Scorp schrieb:


> Wer vorsichtig ist, darf nicht so leicht Opfer anderer Spieler


 Naja, aber das ist im RL doch nicht anders.

Ich zb. hab mtlw. auch schon einige Stunden DayZ gespielt. Anfangs traf ich häufig/regelmäßig andere/fremde Spieler, die einen quasi grüßten (QE), mit denen man entweder über den Chat, oder per Ingame-VoIP, Informationen und gelegentlich sogar Waren austauschte. Vielleicht lags auch an den Servern, und ich hatte einfach Glück...

Denn im Moment ist es wirklich so das man mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Mitspieler abgeknallt wird, sofort nachdem dieser einen entdeckt hat. Klar, das regt mich auch auf, gerade wenn ich mal wieder "Glück" hatte und innerhalb 2-3h eine ordentliche Ausrüstung (Alice-Pack, Waffen, Muni, Map, Tools, GPS! usw) zusammengesucht habe, nur um dann hinterhältig von einem anderen Spieler abgeknallt zu werden - und damit wieder alles zu verlieren.

Aber so läuft es eben. Bisher habe ich trotzdem Abstand davon genommen andere sofort abzuknallen. Allerdings werde auch ich diesen Umstand überdenken müssen - denn wenn es heißt überleben oder erschossen werden, dann will ich eigentlich doch lieber der sein der überlebt. Und eigentlich ist es so auch korrekt, denn genau das fördert die Gruppenbildung. Als Einzelkämpfer hat man es nunmal schwerer, das muß man so akzeptieren - oder sich entweder einer Gruppe anschließen oder eben eine gründen. Aber wenn man es als Einzelkämpfer ohne Gruppe quasi gar nicht mehr schafft, weil man ständig immer nur (und meistens von Leuten die die Ausrüstung des Opfers gar nicht brauchen bzw wollen) abgeknallt wird, dann nervt das irgendwann schon sehr xtrem.

*Ergo wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man sich hier, als PCGH/X-Member, irgendwie zusammenschließen könnte.* Wenn der Threadersteller die bisher gesammelten Infos/Links ins Startposting einpflegt, und man sich auf zb. 1-2 TS-Server festlegt, welche man dann ebenfalls im Startposting verlinkt. Dann kann man, wenn man DayZ spielen möchte, auf dem TS o.ä. (Steam-Gruppe? ka was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt) nachschauen wer von "uns" gerade ingame ist, und sich dann zusammenschließen.

Denn eines steht fest, so oder so, als Gruppe hat man es einfacher. Das weiß jeder der schon mal versucht hat sich selbst ein "Bloodpack" zu verabreichen. 


wari schrieb:


> eins mal vornweg: ich spiele dayZ immer nur mit  freunden zusammen *und wir sind anderen spielern generell feindlich  gesinnt*.. wieso? weil pvp einfach nen heiden spaß macht und man sich es  in gruppen erlauben kann böse zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich ist das eines jeden Recht so zu spielen wie er es möchte, das  zählt natürlich auch für euch - aber eben auch für die Leute die nicht  (ständig) PvP spielen möchten (oder in Gruppen spielen können). Oder findest du nicht?

Was ist so toll daran, durch "Gruppenspiel" hochgerüstet bis zum letzten  Slot, mit schallgedämpften Waffen und Bloddpacks im Rucksack eines  jeden Freundes usw, in DayZ einzelne Spieler abzuknallen? Trefft /  verabredet euch doch mit anderen Gruppen zum PvP, dann hat doch auch  jeder seinen Spaß.


wari schrieb:


> aber die entwickler meinten ja selber, dass das  spiel nach einiger zeit halt momentan langweiliger werden könnte...


 Naja, wenn jeder jeden, aus Angst ansonsten selbst abgeknallt zu  werden, sofort abknallen will, dann fehlt da irgendwie die Möglichkeit  zu "sozialen" Interaktion. Gerade das Tauschen von Information und Ware mit *fremden* Spielern kann so ja gar nicht wirklich wachsen. Und sehr viele, wie du schon sagtest, knallen ihre "Mitüberlebenden" gar nicht aus Angst ab, sondern einfach weil sie es können - just for fun. Und genau das finde ich persönlich "lame". Nicht das manche es so machen, sondern einzig die Tatsache das sehr viele es so machen.

*In der entsprechenden Gruppe ist das Sterben natürlich kein Grund zu Sorge.* Ich laß mich von meinen Jungs am Spawnpunkt mit nem Jeep/MTW oder auch Heli abholen, und hab dann entweder im Fahrzeug schon wieder ne fette Ausrüstung, oder spätestens kurz drauf im Zeltlager. Ich schlimmsten Fall muß ich mit meiner Gruppe (oder nur 2-3 Mitgliedern) halt mal 2-3 Loot-Plätze ansteuern. *Aber wer DayZ alleine spielt hat den Kompfort nicht*, der muß mitunter (je nach Zeit) tagelang umherlaufen um sein Zeug wieder zusammen zu bekommen - und dabei ständig hoffen das er nicht wider abgeknallt wird. Das kann nicht nur frustrierend sein, das kann (wenn man nicht gerade auf leeren Servern spielt) alleine auch mal fast unmöglich sein (weil man an bestimmten Punkten immer wieder abgefangen wird).



wari schrieb:


> dennoch ist für mich dayZ so  ziemlich das  interessanteste pc spiel der letzten jahre, obwohls nur ne kleine mod  is...


 Das kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben. 

@*arkim*. Das mit keine Waffe am Start ist ungewohnt, anstrengender, aber keinesfalls ein Problem. Eine Nahkampfwaffe (Axt, Brecheisen, gabs vorher btw gar nicht) findet man relativ zügig, wenn man sich in den Städten/Dörfern (eine Scheune findet man fix) auskennt, dann kann man auch mal (wenn man eh gerade erst gespawnt ist) kamikaze reinlaufen und die Loot-Stellen abgrasen. Infizierte die einem Verfolgen lassen von einem ab wenn sie einen nicht mehr sehe und hören (bei 1.7.1.5 zumindest wieder), so kann man sehr leicht gänzlich ohne Waffe viele Gebäude abgrasen. Man brauch nur Gedult, und gelegentlich nen Hinterausgang - ersteres sollte man in DayZ eh ausreichend haben, und nen 2ten Ausgang gibts auch in sehr vielen Gebäuden.


Robonator schrieb:


> In Gebäude rein und Hintereingang raus hat bei  mir halt auch schon öfters nichts geholfen. Die sind durchmarschiert und  am Ausgang wieder weitergerannt.


 Naja, eigentlich solltest du ja auch schon verschwunden sein bevor die Zs am Hintereingang ankommen. 

Von dem Bug mit Version .3 (oder .4?) mal abgesehen, wo man mit einem Schuß auch gerne mal die Zs vom ganzen Server anlocken konnte (tlw. auch von fremden Servern, so kams mir jedenfalls vor ), habe ich (mit etwas Gedult) eigentlich noch keine Probleme mit Zombies gehabt. Allerdings mache ich wirklich "Suizidale-Aktionen" auch nur wenn ich ausreichend Muni (mit 50 Schuss kann man 50 Zs erledigen) im Rucksack und ein gut zu verteidigendes Plätzchen hab.

Die Taschenlampe schmeis ich übrigens immer sofort nach dem Spawn weg, ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde. Da "cheate" ich lieber ein wenig mit der Helligkeits-/Gammaeinstellung des Spiels... ^^

Übrigens, wer es etwas einfacher möchte, sucht euch die Basis-Ausrüstung dann einfach auf einem fast leeren (bzgl. Spieler) Server zusammen. Meistens trift man dort gleichgesinnte.

Ingame bin ich übrigens "RobZombie". ^^


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

> Naja, eigentlich solltest du ja auch schon verschwunden sein bevor die Zs am Hintereingang ankommen.


Das kann ich nicht tun weil sonst der Rest vom Dorf hintermir ist.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juni 2012)

Und du spielst DayZ 1.7.1.5 mit ARMA2 Beta-Patch 93965? (btw der Sixlauncher ist erste Sahne, zeigt schon in der Serverübersicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad usw an, und updatet auch alles automatisch)

Wenn du hinten wieder rausgehst darfst du natürlich (sofern hinterm Haus Zs sind) nicht mehr laufen - oder du drehst erst ne Runde um das Gebäude und lockst auch die hinteren nach vorne. Also ich mach das in den größen Städten immer so wenn ich gerade angefangen habe. Am besten dazu geeignet sind die Supermärkte und diese Eckhäuser (Kneipen) mit den 3 Ausgängen. Wenn ich direkt nach betreten des Hauses wieder schleiche, dann kann ich bequem hinten raus wieder abhauen ohne das mich einer hört/sieht (ich geh allerdings immer durch die Kneipe rein und schleiche mich dann am Vorhang hinterm Tresen vorbei wieder hinten raus, da ist der Weg im Haus länger als wenn man den Eingang quasi direkt gegenüber dem Hinterausgang nimmt). Manchmal reicht es sogar im Haus um eine Ecke zu gehen, damit man nicht mehr gesehen wird, und die Zs lassen schon von einem ab. Seit ich weiß das sie in Häusern nicht rennen hab ich mit Zs jedenfallls keine Probleme mehr. ^^

Ich laufe (seit man ohne Waffe startet) meistens schon direkt vom Spawnpunkt zur nächsten großen Stadt, dann habe ich manchmal schon vor der Stadt ein halbes dutzend Zs hinter mir. Dann gezielt zur Feuerwache, dem Supermarkt, oder einer Kneipe, im Gebäude sofort wieder schleichen und sich unsichtbar machen, und sehr oft kommen dann nicht mal welche rein. Is halt ne Sache des Timings, 2-3 geübt dann klappt das. Zu 99% sterbe ich nicht durch Infizierte, sondern durch andere Spieler.

Wichtig ist nur das man von dem Zs eine Weile weder gehört noch gesehen wird. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber das auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Servers (Veteran, Recruit, Regular) etwas ausmacht. Ich hab nicht mehr drauf geachtet, aber zumindest vor 1.7.1.5 war es afaik so das auf dem höheren Schwierigkeistgrad man auch leichter zu sehen und zu hören war. Zumindest kam es mir so vor das die Anzeigen schneller ausgeschlagen haben.

Am besten kann man die Zs btw in diesen langen Hallen (Schweineställe usw) abhängen, da sie dort sehr weit gehen müssen bis sie am anderen Ausgang ankommen.


----------



## Stevii (25. Juni 2012)

Schon gesehen?! 
DayZ to soon be an official part of ARMA2! | South Coast Bean Wars - The Ultimate DayZ Resource



> So, I guess it was time for the devs to support another community project and *Marek Španěl* has stated himself Dayz will be *included* into Arma 2 with the next patch, being patch 1.61!



dayZ wird im nächsten Arma2 Patch enthalten sein....


----------



## arkim (25. Juni 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Bedeutet im Zusammenhang das in der beta oder in der Fertigen Mod man auch Sterne und Mond rechtzeitig sehen kann da die Entwickler daran arbeiten


 Ach so, danke!
@Snak3: Auf allen möglichen  Ich bin gerne auf EU- oder UK-Servern unterwegs.


----------



## wari (25. Juni 2012)

zum thema, weshalb ich bei sichtkontakt in gruppen direkt schieße:

gute fragen... zum einen, weil man angst hat zu sterben und sich dann wieder neu organisieren müsste, was aufgrund unterschiedlicher spawnpunkte und der riesen großen karte manchmal sehr mühsam sein kann...

darüber hinaus bin ich einfach ein absoluter pvp spieler, ich mag die herausforderung und den wettbewerb, das ist in allen spielen schon so gewesen..^^

würde ich aber wissen, der spieler da ist freundlich gesinnt und sucht anschluss, würde ich ihn nicht umnieten und ihn in die gruppe aufnehmen...

aber ich trau ehrlich gesagt nur meinen buddies


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...Ergo wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man sich hier, als PCGH/X-Member, irgendwie zusammenschließen könnte.[/B] Wenn der Threadersteller die bisher gesammelten Infos/Links ins Startposting einpflegt, und man sich auf zb. 1-2 TS-Server festlegt, welche man dann ebenfalls im Startposting verlinkt. Dann kann man, wenn man DayZ spielen möchte, auf dem TS o.ä. (Steam-Gruppe? ka was es noch für Möglichkeiten gibt) nachschauen wer von "uns" gerade ingame ist, und sich dann zusammenschließen....


 
/done 

Bitte postet hier noch die verfügbaren TS-Server, dann werde ich diese nachtragen...

Unsere Server werde ich auch noch hinzufügen, muss das noch mit den anderen abklären


----------



## arkim (25. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts überhaupt mit dem blauen Side-Channel aus. ist das eine Serveroption ob er da ist oder nicht? Ich habe jetzt schon ganz oft Server gehabt, wo man nicht öffentlich chatten konnte. Das erschwert nochmal einiges. Ich frage halt schon mal gerne nach, wo die Leute so sind. Quatschen ist für mich auch Teil des Spielspaßes, das sehe ich anders als die Realismus-Fraktion.

Ich habe mal PCGH an meinen Namen gehängt.

Ich bin: *An Hero PCGH*
...und ein lausiger Gamer


----------



## Pentaquark (25. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Lust mir den Arsch zu retten? Wäre auch bereit meine restlichen medizinischen Vorräte zu teilen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mir den Arsch zu retten? Wäre auch bereit meine restlichen medizinischen Vorräte zu teilen.


 
Bin ab 6 mit nen paar Jungs am Start, lässt sich sicher einrichten 

Edit:

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch schon in ner Stunde, bin dann aber alleine 

---

Unser TS Server = 78.159.111.115:8926

PW = auf Anfrage, per PM


----------



## arkim (25. Juni 2012)

Seufz, ja, man wird eigentlich immer abgeknallt. Diesmal hat jemand in einer Scheune geduldig gewartet. Reingekrochen... und da wars auch schon passiert. Elende Feiglinge! Feigwarzen! Hatte immerhin gerade eine schöne CZ-550 mit etwas Munition und war auf der Suche nach einer Nahkampfwaffe. Und nu gehts wieder von vorne los. Ich hasse das.


----------



## Spanni09 (25. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, ich hänge jetzt seit einer Weile in einem schwarzen Ladebildschirm fest. Weiter bin ich bisher leider nie gekommen, doch nun höre ich sogar ingame Geräusche (Meer, Vögel, ...). Muss ich nun weiterwarten, bis ich irgendwann im Spiel bin? Habe schon bei einem Login Versuch gestern über 1ne Stunde in diesem Ladebildschirm gewartet und nichts ist passiert. Habe ich eventuell etwas falsch installiert? Ich bin über jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

Nutz mal den SixUpdater und check mal die Versionen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn einer Bock hat, ich zock jetzt ne Runde... bin auch noch alleine, aber in 1,5 h kommen noch nen paar Jungs...

Könnt gerne mit auf unseren TS Server, schreibt mich einfach an


----------



## Spanni09 (25. Juni 2012)

Besten Dank Snak3_Plissk3n!!1
Kann nun zum ersten mal Dayz spielen


----------



## wari (25. Juni 2012)

hab jetzt schon 2 mal am gleichen spott ne sniper gefunden, muhaha 

hab eben auch zum ersten mal bemerkt, dass freundliche spieler dir winken, indem sie Q und E drücken...^^


----------



## arkim (25. Juni 2012)

Du kannst auch Shift+# drücken und grüßen. Nützt nur meist nix - wirst trotzdem abgeknallt.
Lieber zeige ich auch mit der Waffe nach unten, aber behalte den Gegner im Auge. Aber wohl ist mir dabei auch nicht---

Ich hatte auch eine Sniper-Waffe, die im Nahkampf ist sie allerdings ein Problem.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

Hab auch grad meine erste Snip in der Hand 

Mal schauen, wann ich sie benutze und wofür... ^^

Auf Zombie Jagd zu gehen damit ist eher Quatsch denke ich !


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

Ach wenn du viel Munition hast dann gehste aufn Leuchtturm oder so und knallst die Zombies weg, oder ärgerst Leute die neu Spawnen D:


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ach wenn du viel Munition hast dann gehste aufn Leuchtturm oder so und knallst die Zombies weg, oder ärgerst Leute die neu Spawnen D:


 
Ne, über die Leute, die sowas machen reg ich mich selber auf, will mir nicht vorwerfen müssen, dazu zu gehören !

Und was willst Du von frisch gespawnten ???


----------



## Pentaquark (25. Juni 2012)

Naja, irgendwas musst du mit Sniper-Waffen ja machen. Bei ner Mission Verbündete sichern ok, aber wenn du einmal abgedrückt hast, hast du erstmal die Zombies der nächsten 3km am Hals.


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ne, über die Leute, die sowas machen reg ich mich selber auf, will mir nicht vorwerfen müssen, dazu zu gehören !
> 
> Und was willst Du von frisch gespawnten ???


 
Wer sagt ich müsse töten weil ich etwas von denen Looten will? Ich knall alles übern haufen was nicht mit mir zusammenspielt egal ob der was hat oder nicht.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wer sagt ich müsse töten weil ich etwas von denen Looten will? Ich knall alles übern haufen was nicht mit mir zusammenspielt egal ob der was hat oder nicht.


 
OK, wer Frieden will, sollte für Krieg rüsten, so oder so ähnlich war das doch


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> OK, wer Frieden will, sollte für Krieg rüsten, so oder so ähnlich war das doch


 
Habs einfach nur satt, wenn sie sie am leben lasse, dann werden sie mich eines Tages abknallen. Oder auch sofort. 
Aber ich bin eh meistens auf leeren Servern unterwegs, also begegne ich wenn dann nur Leuten die schon ordentlich was haben.


----------



## Pentaquark (25. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Habs einfach nur satt, wenn sie sie am leben lasse, dann werden sie mich eines Tages abknallen. Oder auch sofort.
> Aber ich bin eh meistens auf leeren Servern unterwegs, also begegne ich wenn dann nur Leuten die schon ordentlich was haben.


 
DayZ =|= Realität
Wenn du sie abknallst, heißt das nicht, dass sie dich nicht abknallen. Im Gegenteil, in Zukunft hast du dann einen Spieler mehr, der sofort schießt, wenn er um ne Ecke geht und du mit dem Rücken zu ihm stehst. 
Auch wirst du nicht wirklich Feinde los, wenn du einen abknallst. Auf dem Server werden im Schnitt immer die gleiche Anzahl an Leuten sein.
Nein, das sind nicht die Gründe.
Reden wir mal Klartext: Dir macht es einfach Spaß die Leute abzuknallen, ihnen eine reinzuwürgen.


----------



## Robonator (25. Juni 2012)

> Nein, das sind nicht die Gründe.
> Reden wir mal Klartext: Dir macht es einfach Spaß die Leute abzuknallen, ihnen eine reinzuwürgen.


Nö. Anfangs lief ich immer rum und war freundlich zu denen, ich wurde jedes mal abgeknallt oder besser noch: Sie waren auch freundlich, wir haben uns zusammengetan und nach ein paar Stunden als wir vielleicht auch mal was tolles fanden wurd ich hinterrücks erschossen weil er den Kram für sich alleine haben wollte. Auf sowas hab ich keinen Nerv mehr, deswegen schiesse ich. Es sei denn es ist zu gefährlich Aufgrund von Zombies, manchmal schleich ich mich auch einfach nur zu denen und loote ihren Rucksack, da geb ich zu, das mach ich um die zu ärgern weils Spaß macht


----------



## wari (25. Juni 2012)

klasse, liege inner scheune über cherno mit absolutem highendequip und habn gebrochenes bein, kein moprhium dabei -.-


----------



## Stevii (25. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich auch gestern, nur war ich am Airport, letzendlich hat mich dann einer mit ner Nade weggeholt


----------



## pcfr3ak (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe schon einige Banditen erwischt, bis jetzt aber noch keinen einzigen "unschuldigen" Spieler getötet. Ich hab viele nette Leute getroffen, und wurde dabei 1 mal "hinterhältig" erschossen.  

Ist mir aber immer noch lieber als nen Anfänger, der nur mit der Taschenlampe rumrennt, zu töten - denn wenn jeder einfach nur noch jeden killt, machts irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Ich weiß wie es ist, unschuldig getötet zu wesrden, also mache ich es selbst auch nicht. Sonst ist man auch kein Stück besser als die Banditen, die man sonst immer so ausgiebig beschimpft (hat).

Ich wäre dafür, dass die Menschlichkeits-anzeige zurückkommt. Bei dem Banditenskin bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Immerhin, wenn man mit dem crosshair auf einen Spieler mit sehr niedriger Menschlichkeit zeigt, hört man ein leises herzklopfen. Um sowas zu simulieren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g1ZOOnovCwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (26. Juni 2012)

OMG wie redet ihr denn alle hier?! Als ob das REALITÄT wäre...  Leute, das is nur n verdammtes Spiel, da geht es ums töten. Alle die hier nen Bezug zur Realität aufstellen ham gewaltig einen anna Klatsche! Als ob man sich jetzt vorstellen könnte wie man im RL in so einer Situation handeln würde. Total bekloppt sowas. 

Ich baller alles weg was nicht in meinem Clan ist und mit mir spielt. Ich hab jetzt bissl über 700 Zedkills und bin auf vielen Servern Platz eins. So muss sein! Die ersten fünf Plätze belegen Jungs aus meinem Clan. Domination Jungs, Domination. 

EDIT: Walking Dead is Geil, geb ich zu. Aber es ist NUR EINE SERIE! Hört auf das mit der Realität zu verwechseln sonst verliert ihr noch den Bezug zu ihr...


----------



## arkim (26. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> OMG wie redet ihr denn alle hier?! Als ob das REALITÄT wäre...  Leute, das is nur n verdammtes Spiel, da geht es ums töten. Alle die hier nen Bezug zur Realität aufstellen ham gewaltig einen anna Klatsche!


 
Na ja, halt einfach Konformisten-Gefasel von Gamern, die sich ganz krass den anderen überlegen fühlen wollen. Das ist erstmal nichts besonderes. Geh in eine Community für ein X-beliebiges Spiel, und Du findest, dass man verächtlich auf ein anderes Spiel XY herabschaut oder auf unwürdige Spieler.

"Realität" als Konstrukt, das Spiel spannend zu gestalten, damit bin ich einverstanden. Das wünschen wir uns ja letztlich alle. Man will total in des Spieles Bann gezogen werden. Schon in der Musik oder in Filmen weiß man das: Man muss Leid, Qualen und Verzicht durchschritten haben, um so mehr genießt man dann den Erfolg. Musik, die nicht gleich mehrfach mit dem Hauptrefrain aufwartet, weckt höhere Emotionen. Filme, die Spannung AUFBAUEN, und nicht gleich am Anfang -wie in diesem Bollywood-Zeug- mit Herzschmerz zu punkten versuchen, sind die emotional packenderen.

Das ist natürlich auch der Ansatz von Arma.

Doch auf der anderen Seite steht eben der Bedarf nach "Spielspaß jetzt". Sicher schwierig, da die Balance zu finden. Im Moment geht mir der Verzicht etwas zu weit, ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass ich mit mehr Übung damit klarkommen werde.

DAS ist Realität: Eine gewisse Spießerpartei, die gerne andere bevormundet, will in NRW das Rauchen in Kneipen und Spielplätzen ausnahmslos verbieten. Ich bin Nichtraucher, aber EU-Normbürger will ich nicht. Und morgen verbieten wir den Alkohol (ungesund) und übermorgen Süßigkeiten. Währenddessen spielt das Volk Zombiegames und saugt, bis der Arzt kommt. Irgendwas passt da nicht...


----------



## conspiracy (26. Juni 2012)

Wird ja ganz schön politisch jetzt  ich würde das ganze nicht überbewerten. Viele sehnen sich einfach nach Spielen oder Unterhaltung die einem nicht Dinge vorsetzen, sondern einem einen gewissen Freiraum lassen. ARMA, OFP und vor Allem natürlich DayZ sind Spiele die vom Gameplay her für Bastler und Spieler Marke Eigenbau gedacht sind, auch der Spielspass ist meiner Meinung nach ganz vom jeweiligen Spieler abhängig, weil das Spiel nicht darauf ausgelegt ist einen durch Grafik, Realismus oder festes vordefiniertes Gameplay zu überzeugen, man muss sich den Spass selbst machen. Gerade in dieser frühen Alpha Phase sind viele aufgrund des Hungers nach etwas neuem dazu bereit viel Geduld mitzubringen und über viele Schwächen hinwegzusehen. Mich hat das Spiel genauso fasziniert und ich spiele es sehr gerne.

PVP ist hingegen nicht mein Fall. Wer PVP spielen möchte kann das gerne tun, in bin aber bei DayZ so eingestellt das ich nur Kaempfe wenn mich jemand angreift, ich verteidige mich. Aber ich finde das macht das ganze doch auch interessant, weil jeder eine andere Art von Charakter spielt, sind ja schliesslich auch alles andere Menschen die Spielen.

Mit Realismus hat das recht wenig zutun, wir reden hier ja von Zombies  den einzigen Realismus den es gibt ist der innerhalb der DayZ Welt, hier gibt es Zombies, wie diese sich Verhalten und wie man mit ihnen vorgeht das gibt DayZ vor. Es ist auch "schön" in diese Welt abzutauchen und zu versinken, und weil es eine Fantasiewelt ist, macht es ja umso mehr Spass weil
Man nicht an feste Regeln gebunden ist. Arma bietet von den Voraussetzungen her ein gutes Grundgerüst, große Spielwelt, viele Waffen und Fahrzeuge die zumindest den realen Vorbildern sehr gut nachempfunden sind.


----------



## kero81 (26. Juni 2012)

Aha jetzt sind die trolle weg, jetzt kommen die Analysten... Ihr habt doch alle gewaltig nen Schatten. Xd


----------



## arkim (26. Juni 2012)

Na ja Kero81, Du bist ja auch ein Analyst. Einfache Analysen zwar (alle doof ausser Mutti) - aber immerhin. Trotzdem würde ich Dir raten, erst den Hauptschulabschluss zu machen und dann andere anzupupen.

DayZ nervt auch derbst! Ich bin nun 1,5 Stunden gewandert, war übervorsichtig. Wusste mmerhin einigermaßen, wo ich bin. In einer Burgruine: Nahrung, Munition aller Art. Irgendwann dann erste Scheune gefunden (die mit den zwei Holztreppen): War so voller Zombies, da war nichts zu machen. Dann irgendwann eine weitere Scheune gefunden: Wieder nur Munition. Dann bemerkten mich Zombies trotz krabbeln, sofort mehr als 10 Verfolger. Dann klingelte es an der Tür bei mir. *******, das wars.

Aber wieder mal nicht eine Waffe.


----------



## kero81 (26. Juni 2012)

da hat sich wohl gerade ein Analyst zurück in einen troll verwandelt.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab jetzt bissl über 700 Zedkills und bin  auf vielen Servern Platz eins. So muss sein! Die ersten fünf Plätze  belegen Jungs aus meinem Clan. Domination Jungs, Domination.
> ...



Das sollte hier eigentlich nicht so ein Schw*nzvergleichs - Thread werden wie bei BF3 

Und deine Kommentare sind generell nicht so geistreich... wäre nett, wenn Du vielleicht einen anderen Thread aufsuchst !

@Topic:

Also ich bewege mich immer recht schnell nach Norden, nach dem Spawn, da sind dann nicht soo viele andere Spieler und mann kann besser looten 

Andere Lösung:

Auf einen fast leeren Server gehen und den Südenlooten


----------



## f3rr1s (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch seit 2 Tagen am spielen 
Und finde das Spiel / Atmosphäre einfach klasse 

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe / Clan mit denen man spielen kann 
Oder vielleicht findet sich hier ja eine Community dafür zusammen.


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (26. Juni 2012)

moin... könnte mir plx iwer sagen wie groß das komplett installierte spiel ist? also der ordner an sich mit updates usw?!
kkthxbb


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Juni 2012)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Ich bin auch seit 2 Tagen am spielen
> Und finde das Spiel / Atmosphäre einfach klasse
> 
> Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe / Clan mit denen man spielen kann
> Oder vielleicht findet sich hier ja eine Community dafür zusammen.


 
Wir sind mittlerweile schon zu 3. aus dem Forum hier... meld dich bei mir heute ab 6, dann gibts TS Daten 

Edit:

Zu 3. aus dem Forum hier + 3 Kollegen aus dem RL


----------



## arkim (26. Juni 2012)

Wurstmitsenf schrieb:


> moin... könnte mir plx iwer sagen wie groß das komplett installierte spiel ist? also der ordner an sich mit updates usw?!
> kkthxbb


 
Arma 2 OA-Ordner ist bei mir 9.5 GB.


----------



## wari (26. Juni 2012)

mal ein anderer gedankenzug: gäbe es die pvpler nicht, hätte man nicht ständig die angst im rücken, beim looten óder durchstreifen zu sterben, was wiederum ein großer teil der atmosphäre ausmacht und dem spielspaß beiträgt.. 

wäre das spiel ein reines coop pve spiel, würde ich es vermutlich schon nichtmehr spielen...


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2012)

Bei mir sind es 17.5 GB ^^


----------



## Atomtoaster (26. Juni 2012)

Die Arma 2 Black Edition reicht, um DayZ zu spielen? Steige ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz durch, gibt ja noch OA.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst Arma 2 und OA für Dayz. Ich würde aber empfehlen gleich die Aniversary Edition mit allen Addons zu holen da du dann bessere Texturen hast.


----------



## conspiracy (26. Juni 2012)

wari schrieb:
			
		

> mal ein anderer gedankenzug: gäbe es die pvpler nicht, hätte man nicht ständig die angst im rücken, beim looten óder durchstreifen zu sterben, was wiederum ein großer teil der atmosphäre ausmacht und dem spielspaß beiträgt..
> 
> wäre das spiel ein reines coop pve spiel, würde ich es vermutlich schon nichtmehr spielen...



Nur damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst  ich bin nicht gegen PVP, ich selbst möchte nur nicht PVP spielen, das heißt ich kämpfe nur gegen Spieler wenn ich muss bei DayZ, zur Verteidigung eben. Diese verschiedenen Spielvarianten machen das ganze erst interessant weil es solche und solche Spieler gibt.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Juni 2012)

Also mit ArmaX geht nichts mehr seit dem Patch !!!

ARGH !!! 

Wenn einer ne Lösung hat, bitte posten...

Im offiziellen Forum gehts auch nur noch darum 

http://dayzmod.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=9124&page=32


----------



## wari (26. Juni 2012)

von welchem patch ist hier die rede? ^^


----------



## arkim (26. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 17.5 GB ^^


Haste Recht, hatte vergessen, dass man das normale Arma 2 auch braucht.

-v bessere Texturen? Du meinst aber nicht, dass die limitierten Texturen bspw. von PMC dann besser werden? Bessere Texturen in Arma 2 Chernarus, Utes und Takistan?

Weil ich habe mir nämlich Arma II, Arma II OA und BAF nacheinnander zusammengekauft und überlege noch, mir auch PMC anzuschaffen.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juni 2012)

Durch PMC bekommen die Chars und auch einige andere Dinge wie z.B. Waffen bessere Texturen.


----------



## ExDeoDeusEx (26. Juni 2012)

Funktioniert DayZ auch mit der Anniversary Edition von gamesload.de? 

22,50€ klingt sehr verlockend


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juni 2012)

wari schrieb:


> mal ein anderer gedankenzug: gäbe es die pvpler nicht, hätte man nicht ständig die angst im rücken, beim looten óder durchstreifen zu sterben, was wiederum ein großer teil der atmosphäre ausmacht und dem spielspaß beiträgt..


 Abhsolut richtig, und das gehört zweifellos dazu (denn anders als NPCs sind Spieler nicht berechenbar), aber das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, das gefühlte 98% der Spieler sofort alle anderen Spieler bei Sichtkontakt erledigen. Das nimmt zum einen vielen den Spaß (siehe hier, andere Foren und Ingame-Chat), da keiner gerne ständig (absolut unnötig) stirbt (gerade in einem Spiel wo in Todesfall alle Items verloren sind), zum anderen bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig was den Handel von Waren und Informationen angeht. Sicher, es ist toll mit Freunden über den TS dem Spiel als Gruppe beizutreten, aber es kommt der Atmo entgegen wenn man sich ingame mit fremden Spielern anfreundet, Sachen tauscht, und dann zusammen die "Spielwelt" erkundet. So könnte man sehr oft mit immer wechselnden "Bekanntschaften" durch die Lande ziehen. Wenn, ja wenn nicht fast jeder jeden "abmurksen" würde. ^^

Die Leute die gezielt und ausschließlich jagd auf alle anderen Spieler machen, sofern sie nicht ihrer coolen Gang angehören, mal ganz außen vor, da dies zum Glück nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler ausmacht. Und auch wenn es ebenfalls sehr nervt, auch das gehört einfach dazu.



kero81 schrieb:


> OMG wie redet ihr denn alle hier?! Als ob das REALITÄT wäre...   Leute, das is nur n verdammtes Spiel, da geht es ums töten. Alle die  hier nen Bezug zur Realität aufstellen ham gewaltig einen anna  Klatsche!


 Nun, vielleicht ist es dir noch nicht aufgefallen, da du zu sehr mit  dir selbst beschäftigt warst, aber viel von dem Verhalten anderer Spieler, was du ingame  findest/erlebst, würdest du in exakt dieser Form (oder auch ähnlich) auch im RL wiederfinden.  Vielleicht hast du die Äußerungen diesbezüglich auch einfach nicht  verstanden. Im Übrigen möchte ich dich bitten etwas weniger beleidigend  zu posten, danke.


----------



## pcfr3ak (26. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich Inuid absolut zustimmen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2012)

So kann es aussehen wenn man nicht gleich alles und jeden abknallt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXJ2p7y2u0Y&hd=1
Zwei Spieler haben einen weiteren Spieler im Wald bzw auf einem Turm getroffen, welcher nach Schmerzmittel gefragt hat. Einer der beiden geht schließlich den Turm rauf um ihm Schmerzmittel zu geben, sein Freund behält dabei die ganze Zeit - und aus sicherer Distanz - den verletzten Spieler im Auge. Beachtet auch den Ingame-Chat links unten.

Hier wäre es für die beiden ein leichtes gewesen den Spieler zu erledigen und auszurauben... aber so hatten vermutlich alle Beteiligten mehr Spaß. ^^


----------



## Robonator (27. Juni 2012)

Es gibt aber auf fast jeden Server keinen Globalchat mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2012)

Brauchts eigentlich auch nicht, "Direct" reicht doch - zumal das VoIP sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Robonator (27. Juni 2012)

Welche Range hat das Direct eig?


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juni 2012)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der nur für die direkte Umgebung ist, ca 10-20m.


----------



## lol2k (27. Juni 2012)

Moin! Wie ich sehe sind auch hier einige User vom Day-Z Fieber infiziert 
Auf zahlreichen Seiten findet man Berichte von Spielern, alle paar tage neue Infos zu Patches etc. - das macht neugierig!

Aber zuerst brauch ich mal euren Rat! Es sind ja verschiedene Versionen von ARMA 2 auf dem Markt. Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, gibt es folgende Möglichkeit Day-Z zu spielen:

1. Das Rundum-Sorglos Paket: Arma combined operations bei Steam [24,95€] ODER Arma X (Anniversary Edition) [~25-30€]
2. Arma 2 Demo [4 free] + Operation Arrowhead [9,99€] >> scheinbar günstigste Möglichkeit, aber auch mit möglichen Fehlern behaftet (Installation+schwachen Texturen)
3. Arma 2 Vollversion [10-15€] + Operation Arrowhead [9,99€]

Dann noch ein Fragezeichen meinerseits: 

Kombination von Retail-Fassung und Steam-Version möglich? (Bspw. Arma 2 auf Steam kaufen + Operation Arrowhead als Retail-Fassung bei Amazon erwerben?)

Hoffe auch bald in den Genuss des Mods zu kommen und freu mich schon auf potentielle Mitspieler 


P.S. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr User, die bei der Angebotsvielfalt nicht durchblicken - ggf. könnte man Infos diesbezüglich auf der ersten Seite integrieren!


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (27. Juni 2012)

öhm eine frage hätte ich noch... wie stelle ich meine sprache auf de um? hab atm nur en fr und rus glaub ich... merci


----------



## Pentaquark (27. Juni 2012)

Ich persönlich nutze Arma2 Demo + OA und ja, man spielt mit schwachen Texturen. Die Installation ist ziemlich schwul, aber mittlerweile bin ich mir glaub ich über die paar Stolpersteine bewusst, die es halt so gibt (allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob bi den anderen Versionen nicht dieselben Probleme auftreten, da ich nur diese eine Variante bisher habe).

Bezüglich des zockens:
Ich werde Freitag Nachmittag heimfahren. D.h. am WE einschließlich Freitag können wir gerne mal wieder als Gruppe Chernarus erkunden. Die letzte Mission war dann doch eher kurz ausgefallen.
Ich war am Montag das letzte mal online, gibt es seitdem neue Patches o.Ä., die ich mir im Vorfeld schon besorgen sollte, damits dann am Freitag schneller geht?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Juni 2012)

Also bei uns gibt es zur Zeit 2 Leute (ich bin einer davon...) bei denen seit dem Update (Beta Patch) gar nichts mehr geht... liegt wohl daran das wir die ArmaX Edition haben, bei unseren Kollegen mit der Steam Version gehts einwandfrei - 

Wir müssen jetzt wohl auf den nächsten Patch warten


----------



## lol2k (27. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also bei uns gibt es zur Zeit 2 Leute (ich bin einer davon...) bei denen seit dem Update (Beta Patch) gar nichts mehr geht... liegt wohl daran das wir die ArmaX Edition haben, bei unseren Kollegen mit der Steam Version gehts einwandfrei -
> 
> Wir müssen jetzt wohl auf den nächsten Patch warten


 
Hm... scheint so als wäre man am besten beraten wenn man direkt zur teuersten Variante auf Steam greift - blöd das so keiner richtig den Überblick hat welche Versionen (siehe meinen post) denn nun für Day-Z geeignet sind 
Hat denn jnd. Erfahrung mit dem Mischen von Retail und Steam-Fassung oder ist davon auch abzuraten?


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (27. Juni 2012)

also ich hab gestern direkt über onlinekeystore für 22€ bestellt und es läuft alles ohne probleme... es sind keine steam keys


----------



## arkim (27. Juni 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Zwei Spieler haben einen weiteren Spieler im Wald bzw auf einem Turm getroffen, welcher nach Schmerzmittel gefragt hat. Einer der beiden geht schließlich den Turm rauf um ihm Schmerzmittel zu geben, sein Freund behält dabei die ganze Zeit - und aus sicherer Distanz - den verletzten Spieler im Auge. Beachtet auch den Ingame-Chat links unten.
> 
> Hier wäre es für die beiden ein leichtes gewesen den Spieler zu erledigen und auszurauben... aber so hatten vermutlich alle Beteiligten mehr Spaß. ^^



Sehr geil, danke. Ich habe neulich ein Team getroffen und war froh, dass die mich immerhin nicht abgeknallt haben, haben einfach ihr Ding weiter durchgezogen und mir sogar noch 1-2 Zombies vom Leib gehalten 

Ich muss mich unbedingt um mein Mic. kümmern. Der Spielfluß ist beim DC zu sehr gestört und man wird auch leichtes Opfer.

Also ich habe Arma II alle Teile einzeln zusammengekauft bei Steam und bisher klappt alles sowohl der normale Steam-Start als auch sämtliche Betas klappten, bis jetzt zur letzten Beta.


----------



## arkim (27. Juni 2012)

@Wurstmitsenf: Habe mich auch noch nicht damit beschäftigt, Untertitel kann man wohl auf Deutsch modden. Schau mal hier: Language mod for 'locked' language versions


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gut genervt von dem letzten Update !!!

Kann jetzt schön warten... ARGH !

Naja, vielleicht haben die ja bis Freitag was fertig, wäre nice 
Heute und morgen ist ja erstmal Fussball...


----------



## xxRathalos (27. Juni 2012)

Würde es auch gerne Spielen, aber bei Amazon scheint es rar zu sein.
Würde es gerne direkt bei Steam kaufen, aber habe relativ schlechtes I-net, 
könnte mir deshalb mal kurz vil. wer schreiben wie groß das Spiel+Arrowhead+DayZ mod ist?

Dann kann ich schonmal rechnen und traurig sein wenn ich sehe wie lange das mit Light DSL (40-48 kb Download) dauern würde -.-


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (27. Juni 2012)

mein download war 11-12 Gb meine ich...

edit: 12GB bei 48kbps ergibt 596h 31m xD
have fun


----------



## xxRathalos (27. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort, ich ziehe ca 180mb pro stunde, dann dauert das 66 Stunden, heißt ich kann wenn ich es jetzt starte samstag mittag spielen.....(vorrausgesetzt ich lasse meinen PC dauerhaft an und tue sonst absolut nichts im i-net)

Toll!


----------



## Seven (27. Juni 2012)

Kann man irgenwo noch die ARMA X Box kaufen? Die scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein, mit Ausnahme der Überteuerten Händler die über Amazon verkaufen. Selbst die einschlägigen Elektronik"fach"märkte haben bei mir (Hannover) nichts da.  Mir brennt es in den Fingern. Ich will diese Mod Spielen.


----------



## lol2k (27. Juni 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> Kann man irgenwo noch die ARMA X Box kaufen? Die scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein, mit Ausnahme der Überteuerten Händler die über Amazon verkaufen. Selbst die einschlägigen Elektronik"fach"märkte haben bei mir (Hannover) nichts da.  Mir brennt es in den Fingern. Ich will diese Mod Spielen.


 
Schwere Empfehlung meinerseits (soweit ich das zZ überblicke

Arma 2 "Operation Arrowhead":  (Heute morgen waren es noch 12,67, mittlerweile 14,90^^) 
Arma 2 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...emo/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/Download/"Free"

Installationsanleitung

ich glaub ich warte einfach bis die erste Beta veröffentlicht wurde, dadurch erhoffe ich mir eine vereinfachte Installation! Und vielleicht sind im Laufe der Zeit dann auch die benötigten Versionen des Spiels erhältlich! 
Mir kribbelt es jedoch auch unter den Fingern


----------



## arkim (27. Juni 2012)

Steam kommt Euch fürs Kaufen nicht in Frage? Die haben sicher noch eine Kopie da 

Es ist doch zum ****** - Sturmfreie Bude, Morgen früh spät raus, ideale Bedingungen fürs Zocken.
ABER MEIN ARMA FUNKTIONIERT NUN AUCH NICHT MEHR!

WARNUNG: INSTALLIERT FOLGENDES UPDATE NICHT:


Spoiler



Tastatur-Update mit Altbier. Nun funktionieren viele Tasten nicht mehr bzw. sind durcheinander, auch nachdem ich sie im Backofen getrocknet habe. SEUFZ!


Ich ärgere mich echt gerade schwarz, dass ich das installiert habe.

Wird eigentlich Disconnecten nun mit dem Tod und reichlich Wartezeit bestraft? Ich habe mal disconnected, als es bei mir an der Tür klingelte; es war ein Spieler in der Nähe. Nach dem Neu-Connect starb mein Player sofort und es kam eine sehr langsam laufende Eieruhr (2 Minuten?) die man nicht abbrechen konnte.
Im Prinzip wärs ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Steam kommt Euch fürs Kaufen nicht in Frage? Die haben sicher noch eine Kopie da
> 
> Es ist doch zum ****** - Sturmfreie Bude, Morgen früh spät raus, ideale Bedingungen fürs Zocken.
> ABER MEIN ARMA FUNKTIONIERT NUN AUCH NICHT MEHR!
> ...


 
Ich hab nen Workaround:

BetaPatch ftp://downloads.bistudio.com/arma2.com/update/beta/ARMA2_OA_Build_93965.zip installieren und dann nen Server Filter auf 93965 setzen !

Die Spieler mit der neuen Version, können auch problemlos auf den Server joinen... bin grad wieder dran 

Fussball läuft nebenbei


----------



## arkim (27. Juni 2012)

Ich fand DayZ momentan unspielbar, einfach, weil nirgendwo Waffen zu finden sind. Darüber wird auch im Dayz-Forum reichlich geklagt. Der hier ist schon hart:
DayZ 1.7.1 Discussion - Others will be locked/deleted!


> -attempt 1: spend a loooong time being sneaky, using empty tin cans etc. got to the medical/military camp near the west coast airfield. no weapons which i thought was odd, then was killed by some player with a 1866
> 
> -attempt 2: again spent a loooong time being sneaky. Found nothing but tin cans a LOT of chemlights, road flares, and ammo. Lots of ammo. no weapons.
> 
> ...



Ich finde auch nur Munition, Tonnen von Chemlights und leeren Dosen, aber Wafen: Fehlanzeige. Vielleicht kann man die Munition ja werfen...


----------



## Pentaquark (27. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich fand DayZ momentan unspielbar, einfach, weil nirgendwo Waffen zu finden sind. Darüber wird auch im Dayz-Forum reichlich geklagt. Der hier ist schon hart:
> DayZ 1.7.1 Discussion - Others will be locked/deleted!
> 
> 
> Ich finde auch nur Munition, Tonnen von Chemlights und leeren Dosen, aber Wafen: Fehlanzeige. Vielleicht kann man die Munition ja werfen...


 
Hab Montag ne Makarov gefunden (meine Nippel sind immer noch hart..)


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich Disconnecten nun mit dem Tod und reichlich Wartezeit bestraft? Ich habe mal disconnected, als es bei mir an der Tür klingelte; es war ein Spieler in der Nähe. Nach dem Neu-Connect starb mein Player sofort und es kam eine sehr langsam laufende Eieruhr (2 Minuten?) die man nicht abbrechen konnte.
> Im Prinzip wärs ja nicht schlecht.


 Das soll afaik ein Schutz sein damit man sich mit Ein- und Ausloggen keinen Vorteil verschaffen kann. Man stirbt nicht, man ist nur 2-3 Minuten bewusstlos. Wie wann warum weiß ich allerdings nicht, ich habs erst einmal gehabt, und da lagen afaik Stunden zwisch Logout und Login. Wenn deine Spielfigur sofort gestorben ist, dann wars wohl ein Bug - oder du bist direkt vor jemandem gespawnt. Is mir mal passiert, ich stehe in irgendeinem Haus, plötzlich spawnt vor mir ein Spieler. Aus Schreck hab ich einmal auf ihn geschossen, doch bevor ich "sry" sagen konnte hatte er mich schon erledigt. :/


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann allen empfehlen, die kein Loot im Süden finden:

Erst mal etwas nach Norden laufen und Bauernhöfe looten, das bringt meist mehr für Waffen !


----------



## Ich 15 (28. Juni 2012)

Wurstmitsenf schrieb:


> öhm eine frage hätte ich noch... wie stelle ich meine sprache auf de um? hab atm nur en fr und rus glaub ich... merci


 Das geht relativ einfach, du musst die beiden exe Dateien mittels eines Hex Editor öffnen und nach den String "France" suchen und den dann durch German ersetzen.(einen Link mit ausführlicher Anleitung poste ich hier später )

EDIT:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9933110&postcount=1665


----------



## wari (28. Juni 2012)

ihr findet keine waffen?

ich renn nach paar min spielzeit immer mit sturmgewehren oder sniper rum.. man muss halt wissen, wo sie spawnen...

gibt halt manche server, da scheint lootmaessig wenig zu spawnen, dann wechselt man einfach


----------



## Mindfuck (28. Juni 2012)

pcgamer  Dayz Livestream mit Rocket dem Entwickler... startet um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Juni 2012)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> pcgamer  Dayz Livestream mit Rocket dem Entwickler... startet um 18.00 Uhr


 
Shit... und ich häng noch auf der Maloche und der Proxy blockt das buffern des Streams


----------



## Mindfuck (28. Juni 2012)

Bis jetzt is noch nicht viel passiert... hoffe du kommst noch rechtzeitig Heim...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Juni 2012)

Gerade schön zu sehen, dass sich die Lippen der Spielfigur beim Live-Voicechat mitbewegen. Feines Feature - kommt richtig gut 

Edit: Arma2 ist ja immer noch Top-Seller #1 auf Steam(sogar 2x vertreten)


----------



## MfDoom (28. Juni 2012)

Da sieht man mal wie verkaufsfördernd Mods für ein Spiel sein können


----------



## Pentaquark (29. Juni 2012)

Noch ein paar Stunden, dann kann ich wieder ZOCKÖÖÖÖN =D


----------



## wari (29. Juni 2012)

glaub die haben irgendwie was am lootsystem geschraubt... hab jetzt in einer stunde gerade mal 3 waffen gefunden.. ne sniper und shotgun ohne munni, dann aber zum glück meine lieblingswaffe, die winchester

hab aktuell gar kein bock mehr auf spielerkontakt, streife nur noch durch die wälder...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Juni 2012)

Also meine neue Lielingswaffe ist die M14 AIM !
- Die ist einfach der Hammer... zwar was laut, aber mit 140 Schuss die ich dafür hab is mir das egal


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2012)

wari schrieb:


> glaub die haben irgendwie was am lootsystem geschraubt... hab jetzt in einer stunde gerade mal 3 waffen gefunden.. ne sniper und shotgun ohne munni, dann aber zum glück meine lieblingswaffe, die winchester
> 
> hab aktuell gar kein bock mehr auf spielerkontakt, streife nur noch durch die wälder...


 
Sei froh, alles was ich in der letzten Zeit finden konnte war n haufen Dosen und ne Axt. Sagt mal macht die Axt eig auch lärm wenn man z.B. auf Zombies einhaut?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sei froh, alles was ich in der letzten Zeit finden konnte war n haufen Dosen und ne Axt. Sagt mal macht die Axt eig auch lärm wenn man z.B. auf Zombies einhaut?


 
Nope, aber vergiss das nachladen nicht 

Ist mir passiert, die Axt genommen (remove from toolbelt) und dann nicht nachgeladen... auf Zombies drauf geklickt wie 'n Irrer und nix ist passiert...

Wenn man dann nachlädt hat man 10k Schuss


----------



## Robonator (29. Juni 2012)

Mal eben die Axt nachladen  

Schade, wenn die Axt so ne onehit Waffe wäre dann würd ich nur noch mit der rumlaufen


----------



## wari (29. Juni 2012)

find grad irgendwie keine server mehr, seltsam...


EDIT: sehr mieß, mein arma scheint im arsch zu sein.. brauch 5min zum starten, jeder menueklick dauert wieder paar min bis es weitergeht und zeigt keinerlei server mehr an... 

AARGG, was soll das?!


----------



## Pentaquark (29. Juni 2012)

Ich werd dann mal DayZ anschmeißen und mich langsam im TS einfinden. Hoffe auf nen guten Abend. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Juni 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Ich werd dann mal DayZ anschmeißen und mich langsam im TS einfinden. Hoffe auf nen guten Abend. Wer ist dabei?


 
Ich leider nicht, bin noch auf der Maloche und gleich Firmenfeier...

wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und bin morgen ab Mittags am Start


----------



## pcfr3ak (29. Juni 2012)

wari schrieb:


> find grad irgendwie keine server mehr, seltsam...
> 
> 
> EDIT: sehr mieß, mein arma scheint im arsch zu sein.. brauch 5min zum starten, jeder menueklick dauert wieder paar min bis es weitergeht und zeigt keinerlei server mehr an...
> ...


 

Das liegt nicht an Arma, das liegt am T-Online Netz. (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch eher in Süddeutschland bist?) Manchmal haben die Probleme, sodass man bestimmte seiten, und auch den Arma 2 Multiplayer, nicht mehr laden kann. Das bedeuted, dass der Server Browser von Arma 2 keine Internetverbindung findet und sucht, sodass das ganze für ca. 30 Sekunden freezt.

Hat die Telekom bestimmte Seiten/Ports gesperrt? - Internet Performance - Forum Service

Da gibts auch nen thread im dayzmod forum dazu, kann ich jetzt aber nicht finden  Jedenfalls bist du nicht der einzige, der das Problem ab und zu hat.


----------



## jam118 (29. Juni 2012)

hallo ich bin  neu indem forum und ich hoffe ich schreibe in den richtigen theared
also ich hab mir arma 2 und arma 2 operation arrowhead ich hab dayz installiert mit sonem launcher hab auf eine beta gepatch und jetzt wenn ich arma 2:co starten will bleib es in dem lade screen hängen und steh arma 2 hat aufgehört zu arbeiten


----------



## Pentaquark (30. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, bin noch auf der Maloche und gleich Firmenfeier...
> 
> wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und bin morgen ab Mittags am Start


 
Jo, hab Chernarus mit grain und dan ein bisschen unsicher gemacht.
Mal schauen was morgen so geht!


----------



## xxRathalos (30. Juni 2012)

juhu nach 48 stunden ist arma 2 fertig gezogen, jetzt nur noch 36 stunden warten bis arrowhead gezogen ist,
wie groß ist den nur der mod?


----------



## arkim (30. Juni 2012)

xxRathalos schrieb:


> wie groß ist den nur der mod?


Kleiner. Kuckstu: Index of /latest/


----------



## wari (30. Juni 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an Arma, das liegt am T-Online Netz. (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch eher in Süddeutschland bist?) Manchmal haben die Probleme, sodass man bestimmte seiten, und auch den Arma 2 Multiplayer, nicht mehr laden kann. Das bedeuted, dass der Server Browser von Arma 2 keine Internetverbindung findet und sucht, sodass das ganze für ca. 30 Sekunden freezt.
> 
> Hat die Telekom bestimmte Seiten/Ports gesperrt? - Internet Performance - Forum Service
> 
> Da gibts auch nen thread im dayzmod forum dazu, kann ich jetzt aber nicht finden  Jedenfalls bist du nicht der einzige, der das Problem ab und zu hat.



sehr schier, aber du scheinst recht zu haben und es geht auch wieder... 

komme aus dem saarland und genau dort hatten gestern auch welche das problem..^^


----------



## Pentaquark (30. Juni 2012)

Bin da, wer noch? Aufm ts einfinden pls


----------



## arkim (30. Juni 2012)

Hurra, endlich mal eine erfolgreiche Mission. Bin in einer mittelgroßen Stadt (Berezino glaube ich war es) und da ist einerseits dieses Bürohaus mit den vielen Räumen, wo man auf 2 Etagen aufs Dach kann. Da war reichlich Munition. Habe endlich gute Waffen, eine 45er und 1866er, die ist auch schön leise. Und direkt gegenüber diese lange Lagerhalle. Alles in allem gutes Gemetzel und über 100 Zombies weggekegelt. Dann bin ich leider disconnected. Beim nächsten respawn will ich dann mal ordentlich aufrüsten und weiterziehen... Und bei Spielern bin ich nun natürlich, ähm, mindestens vorsichtig...

Ich denke mal, 80% der Spieler zieht es wohl nach Electro oder Cherno... Eigentlich müsste der Norden etwas aufgewertet werden.

Ich habe mal zwei Fragen.

a) Kann man sich wohl totstellen (y) und dann einen Survivor überraschen?
b) Warum trifft man ständig lebende oder tote "coyote"?


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2012)

Coyote, so heißt die Rucksackart... 
Und nö man kann sich nicht totstellen.


----------



## arkim (30. Juni 2012)

Herrlich. Heldenhaft in Berezino (nette Gegend! und Loot gibts da reichlich!) beim Militär-Zeltlager gegen Zombies gekämpft. Ich im Zelt und die ganze Zombiewelt auf mich. Tja, 40 Zombies gekillt, Knochen gebrochen wegen der Übermacht, 250 Blut, und dann Richtung Stadt (Krankenhaus) gerobbt, als Ruhe war. Immerhin gut mit Waffen ausgerüüstet. UND WTF HAPPENED DANN? Ihr könnt es Euch denken. Ein verkackter Feigling hat mich gerichtet, HINTERRÜCKS, wenn ich den kriege 

Na ja, der Reiz von DayZ. Momentan kann man keinem mehr trauen.

Übrigens, ich sah aus der Ferne ein Auto fahren! Das kann nur ein Spieler gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. Juni 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Herrlich. Heldenhaft in Berezino (nette Gegend! und Loot gibts da reichlich!) beim Militär-Zeltlager gegen Zombies gekämpft. Ich im Zelt und die ganze Zombiewelt auf mich. Tja, 40 Zombies gekillt, Knochen gebrochen wegen der Übermacht, 250 Blut, und dann Richtung Stadt (Krankenhaus) gerobbt, als Ruhe war. Immerhin gut mit Waffen ausgerüüstet. UND WTF HAPPENED DANN? Ihr könnt es Euch denken. Ein verkackter Feigling hat mich gerichtet, HINTERRÜCKS, wenn ich den kriege
> 
> Na ja, der Reiz von DayZ. Momentan kann man keinem mehr trauen.
> 
> Übrigens, ich sah aus der Ferne ein Auto fahren! Das kann nur ein Spieler gewesen sein, oder?



Kein Einzelschicksal 

Das Auto müssen Spieler gewesen sein...

Ich habe gerade 1h mit nem Kollegen in Morphium inverstiert für 2 andere Kollegen,
5 Pack haben wir gefunden, auf dem Rückweg brauchten wir dann jeder auch noch eins,
ist also nur 1 übrig geblieben von dem Krankenhaus-Fund.
Hätte mir was mehr gewünscht


----------



## Classisi (30. Juni 2012)

Hey, überlege grad mit nem Kollegen das Spiel zu holen.
-Spielt man das eher alleine (also zu 2. je nachdem) und weicht anderen Spielern aus ? 
-Wenn man stirbt/disconnected startet das Spiel von neuem, also Waffen etc. weg?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Ich 15 (30. Juni 2012)

Classisi schrieb:


> Hey, überlege grad mit nem Kollegen das Spiel zu holen.
> -Spielt man das eher alleine (also zu 2. je nachdem) und weicht anderen Spielern aus ?
> -Wenn man stirbt/disconnected startet das Spiel von neuem, also Waffen etc. weg?
> MFG.
> Classisi


 1. Man kann es mit mehrere spielen wenn man sich z.B. auf einen Server verabredet und dann zu einem gemeinsamen Treffpunkt läuft(an der gleichen stelle spawnen geht nicht). Im Team macht die Mod am meisten Spaß. Man muss anderen Spielern nicht ausweichen. Aber es ist ratsam da viele feindlich gestimmt sind. Es gibt aber auch freundliche Spieler.
2. Wenn man stirbt ist man tot und muss wieder von vorne anfangen(ohne die alte Ausrüstung und man spawn auch wieder an der Küste). Wenn man disconnected wird die Ausrüstung gespeichert. Fahrzeuge etc sind Server gebunden und bleiben nach den disconnecten an Ort und stelle stehen und können geklaut werden.


----------



## Pentaquark (30. Juni 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Kein Einzelschicksal
> 
> Das Auto müssen Spieler gewesen sein...
> 
> ...


 
Wir sind inzwischen übrigens beide verreckt. 
Was ist noch so passiert... Wir haben ne BAF AS50 Sniper Riffle an ner Heli Crash Site gefunden, aber Dan hat sie verschlampt.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust heut mit mir zu zocken? Bin mal wieder gerespawnt und habe keine Lust mehr mich alleine durchzuschlagen ^^ 
Hab Lust erstmal auf nem leeren Server nach Ausrüstung zu suchen, das geht in der Gruppe am besten.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jemand Lust heut mit mir zu zocken? Bin mal wieder gerespawnt und habe keine Lust mehr mich alleine durchzuschlagen ^^
> Hab Lust erstmal auf nem leeren Server nach Ausrüstung zu suchen, das geht in der Gruppe am besten.


 
Hätte Lust, muss nur leider gleich weg...

Aber ich kann dir die Tage gerne mal unsere TS-Daten geben, dann gehen wir zusammen was looten 

Ich hänge grad in Gorka ab (Nord-östlich)... gestern kurz in Polana gewesen, da gibts auf jeden Fall gut was zu looten und es hängen selbst auf nem recht vollen Server doch die meisten Leute im Süen ab, hab ich das Gefühl 



Pentaquark schrieb:


> Wir sind inzwischen übrigens beide verreckt.
> Was  ist noch so passiert... Wir haben ne BAF AS50 Sniper Riffle an ner Heli  Crash Site gefunden, aber Dan hat sie verschlampt.


 
Euch kann man auch nicht alleine lassen ^^


----------



## Mindfuck (1. Juli 2012)

Was mir sehr aufgefallen ist das kaum noch Sniperwaffen spawnen.... hab gestern den ganzen Tag die Lootpunkte abgegrasst und gerade mal eine cz gefunden... War an allen Militärpunkten ausser Balota Airfield... sehr schade denn Lee Enfield und Winchester bzw. Double Barrelled Shotgun sind mir zu öde...Hätte mal bock auf ne Svd oder M24...

Musste gestern auch respawnen da ich im Debug- Forrest rauskam....zum heulen....


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mittlerweile auch schon einige Stunden (50-100) gespielt, Snipers findet man noch "relativ" gut, aber ich habe in meiner ganzen Spielzeit noch KEINE EINZIGE SD gefunden. :/

Hab alleine die letzten 2 Tage ettliche Stunden (auf verschiedenen Servern) damit verbracht das große Flugfeld (NW) abzusuchen, aber irgendwie will DayZ mir keine SD geben. Heute Nacht hab ich zum ersten mal eine Panzerfaust/Raketenwerfer (mit 3 Schuß) gefunden, hab das sperrige Ding aber gleich liegenlassen (Panzer/Hubschrauber/KFZs seh ich eh nur gaaanz selten). Bin jetzt etwas SE vom großen Flugfeld (glaub Stary) und werd gleich mal wieder nach Novy Sobor  ins Militärlager reinschauen.

Ich hatte lange Zeit NUR die Axt als "Zweihandwaffe", und muß sagen, in Verbidung mit ner Pistole sehr zu empfehlen. Der Hauptvorteil der Axt ist das sie keine Geräusche macht, man also nicht ständig halbe Ortschafften pullt. Zumdem tötet sie mit einem richtigen Treffer - und auch schon auf 3-4 Meter. Die Pistole hatte ich eigentlich nur falls ein anderer Spieler kommt. Hab atm eine M16A4 CCO mit >200 Schuß,und ne PDW (?, halt diese UZI die quasi alle 9mm Magazine frisst - auch von der M9 und G17 usw), da man mit der CCO besser auf Entfernung Zs erlegen kann. In Städten allerding lege ich, wenn ich Zs gepullt habe (atm versuch ich die dort nämlich immer zu umgehen), das Gewehr allerdings ab und kämpfe mit der Axt. Zumal auch andere Spieler dann nichts von mir hören wenn ich Zs erledige.

Mein Char lebt jetzt schon >4 Tage, und ich war zwischendurch dem Tod auch schon ein paar mal sehr nahe (bis runter auf ~500 Blut), da mich andere Spieler abknallen wollten. Mußte dann jedesmal ausbrechen und tlw stundenlang Tiere jagen, um wieder auf 12k Blut zu kommen. Was für ein krampf. 

Zum ausrüsten bieten sich übrigens, wie ich finde, fast leere Server (<10 Spieler), die Dunkelheit und "Regular" (leichter Schwierigkeitsgrad) Server sehr an. Manche Server limitieren zwar den über die Video-Optionen max. festzulegenden Wert für Helligkeit/Gamma, aber man sieht dann trotzdem noch ausreichend. So kann man jedenfalls mit etwas Glück (ganz alleine ist man quasi nie auf einem Server) auch mehrere Stunden in ertragreichen Gebieten (wie eben das Flugfeld im NE) überleben. Da Rucksäcke afaik in den großen Küstenstädten häufiger droppen sollte man sich den Weg nach Norden ohne einen solchen allerdings sparen - zu frustrierend wenn man viel gutes Zeug findet und quasi nix mitnehmen kann (man brauch ja schon ettliche Slots für Essen/Trinken, Bandagen, Morphin usw).

Wenn man ein Jagdmesser und Zündhölzer hat (und natürlich eine Axt) sollte man sofort anfangen Tiere zu jagen und Fleisch zu grillen, und dann die Konservendosen im Inventar gegen Grillfleisch austauschen. Ein Grillfleich bringt so viel Blut wie 4 Dosen Essen, so bekommt man mit 5 Fleisch direkt 4000 Blut. Gerade wenn man mit der Axt kämpft sind gelegentliche Treffer mit entsprechendem Blutverlust nicht zu vermeiden. Da ist Grillfleisch Gold wert. Zumindest wenn man solo spielt und keine "Vertrauensperson" hat die einem ne Blutkonserver verabreichen kann.

Wenn man zb. am Flugfeld im NW ist, und Blut bzw Essen brauch: Einfach direkt vom Gelände runter (durch den Zaun und die Mauer) und einmal komplett um das Flugfeld größräumig rumlaufen, da gibts überall (auf den Wiesen und im Wald) immer mal wieder Tiere.

Ich brauche noch ne schicke SD (bzw zwei, Ein- und Zweihand), ein GPS (hatte ich mit ~50 Leben erst einmal), und richtig geil wäre auch noch so ein Nachtsichtgerät. OK, gegen so einen Ghilli Suit hätte ich natürlich auch nix, zumal er den eigenen Rucksack so schön verdeckt. ^^

So, ich geh jetzt erstma wieder auf Wanderschafft. ^^

Übrigens, wer mal ein paar wirklich interessante Lets Plays über DayZ sehen möchte, der sollte sich mal die LPs von *Odium* anschauen. Der Kerl ist, mMn, ein sehr guter ARMA Spieler, was sich auch sofort in DayZ bemerkbar macht. Gerade die LPs in denen er mit einigen ARMA-Kollegen umherzieht zeigen sehr schön das DayZ sehr wohl auch xtrem taktisch sein kann - wenn man möchte.

Odium Tutorial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlJgsmUFtmw&hd=1

So kann es aussehen wenn man taktisch vorgeht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a8qE5BN6s4&hd=1

Ich bin mal so frei und setze das Tutorial ins Startposting.

MFG INU.ID (RobZombie@DayZ)


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

Hehe SD´s sind wirklich selten 

DayZ Videos schau ich mir eigentlich nur die von Ranzratte, BunsennN und Robbaz an 
Bis eben waren wir auch zu fünft unterwegs und das hat eigentlich ziemlich gut geklappt. Einmal hatte ich echt glück gehabt denn ich hab ausversehen den Respawn-Button gedrückt aber der Server ist kurz davor down gegangen 

Nach Stary und Novy würd ich auch gern mal wieder, hatte dort bis jetzt immer viel Munition und gute Waffen gefunden,  ist aber doch recht gefährlich wenn man nicht auf einem leeren Server unterwegs ist. In irgendeiner Stadt ich glaube Berezino wurden wir auch unter Beschuss genommen.


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

bin grad mitten innem kampf gegen zombies einfach umgefallen, obwohl sie in sicherer entfernung waren...

sehr toll, hatte ausrüstung ohne ende angesammelt, mühevolle und stundenlange arbeit auf einem schlag futsch...

da vergeht einem doch schon die lust auf das spiel


edit: habs mit 4k blut überlebt, aber leider ein gebrochenes bein.. also quasi so gut wie tot, da man morphium fast nicht mehr findet..


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

> also quasi so gut wie tot, da man morphium fast nicht mehr findet..


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, auf unseren Beutezügen vorhin haben wir Medikamente ohne Ende gefunden. Leider verschwand unser gesamter Kram den wir in ein Zelt gelegt haben, aber auch nach dem zweiten Beutezug waren wir alle wieder überfüllt


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, auf unseren Beutezügen vorhin haben wir Medikamente ohne Ende gefunden. Leider verschwand unser gesamter Kram den wir in ein Zelt gelegt haben, aber auch nach dem zweiten Beutezug waren wir alle wieder überfüllt


 
wo findet man das? bin zum glück in nem supermarkt mit nem kaputten bein, kann quasi alle server durchswitchen bis ich unter umständen was gefunden hab...

mach mir andauernd vor schiss in die hose hier.. grad auf nen server gekommen, ich komm hinter der theke rausgekrochen, hockt da in der ecke ein spieler und lootet gerade... musste ihn natürlich umnieten.. in soner situation sind mir annäherungsversuche zu riskant.. morphium hatte er auch keins..

hoffe mal, dass ich innem supermarkt mein morphuim irgendwann finde...


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

Im Supermarkt gabs was aber das meiste im Krankenhaus. Da waren solche Pappkartons wo haufenweise Zeug drinne war, ich glaube 10x Morphium pro Schachtel  



> mach mir andauernd vor schiss in die hose hier.. grad auf nen server gekommen, ich komm hinter der theke rausgekrochen, hockt da in der ecke ein spieler und lootet gerade...



Höhö, waren vorhin im Supermarkt und da hat einer gefragt ob er rein kann, naja wir waren zu viert und der war erstmal überrascht. Am Ende haben wir entschieden das wir ihn töten sollten, nicht das er uns folgt und ermordet oder so. Der kommt grade wieder, wollte irgendwas sagen und da haben wir ihn übern haufen geballert 

Irgendwie tat er mir ja schon Leid... das einzige wirklich nützliche war n größerer Rucksack...


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

die einzigen krankhaeuser sind in cherno und electro.. das kann ich vergessen, braeucht ich 3 tage bis ich hingerobbt bin^^


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

Nee es gibt viel mehr nicht nur dort  In fast jeder größeren Stadt findste n Krankenhaus, reicht ja wenns ne kleine Klinik ist. Wir waren z.B. in Berezino, so hieß das glaub ich ^^


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

dann ist diese karte hier total veraltert oder falsch...

bin in zelenogorsk.. da gibts glaub nichts der gleichen..


----------



## Robonator (1. Juli 2012)

Nee ich glaub in Zeleno war nur n Supermarkt.
In Stary is auf jeden Fall noch eins, ob dazwischen was ist weiss ich nu nicht genau da ich dort eher selten war. 
Nur komisch das auf fast keiner Map das in Stary angezeigt wird, dabei könnte ich schwören das dort eins war


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

in dem supermarkt hier gabs grad alles, waffen, munni, painkillers und verbandszeug.. aber kein morphium -.- !

früher gabs das in märkten, vermutlich haben sies mittlerweile geändert, dass es nur noch in krankenhäusern zu finden ist...


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juli 2012)

Auch außerhalb gibt es zb. verschiedene Zeltlager mit Medic-Stuff. Ich bin auch schon mal ~2,5-3h mit gebrochenen Beinen umhergekrochen. Und das sogar mit meinem Anfangs-Equip (als man noch mit ner Pistole spawnte), einfach nur weils mich gereizt hat zu sehen ob ichs schaffe.^^

Ja, also das mit hinterrücks abknallen finde ich auch nicht so berauschend. Zumal es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist das ein einzelner Spieler eine Gruppe angreift. Allerdings sollte man auch hier vorsichtig sein: Einzig die Tatsache das man gerade nur einen Spieler sieht bedeutet ja noch nicht das er nicht doch ein paar Kollegen in der Nähe hat die auf ihn aufpassen.

Und Morphin sollte man immer min. 3 im Gepäck haben. Hat man mal keine Painkiller mehr, wirds etwas unruhiger, aber man kann noch halbwegs spielen. Bandagen sollte man auch immer min. 2 haben, aber die gibts auch quasi überall. Ohne Morphin hingegen kann man nicht mehr laufen, was einen dann doch schon sehr angreifbar macht. Zumal man sich leider auch schon beim durchkriechen von schmalen Durchgängen fix was brechen kann. Wenn ich nur noch ein Morphin habe steuer ich quasi direkt und ohne Umwege (und schön vorsichtig) die entsprechenden Lagerplätze an. Denn es gibt quasi nur eines was noch mehr nerven kann als stundenlang solo umherzulaufen und ~10000Blut (50 Dosen Nahrung oder 12 Stück gebratenes Fleisch) in Form von Nahrung zu besorgen, und das sind gebrochene Beine am A*sch der Welt - oder natürlich beides zusammen. 

In der Nähe von Supermärkten gibts meistens auch die zweistöckig begehbaren Häußer mit den 3 Eingängen (2 nach vorne und einer Hinten, sieht unten tlw. auf wie ein Restaurant oder ne Kneipe), da gibts gelegentlich auch Morphin.

Sonst triff dich kurz mit nem Bekannten auf nem Server und laß dir Morphin geben. ^^

Edit: Wobei, kann man mit gebrochenen Beinen eigentlich noch Treppen hoch?


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

in zukunft werd ich auch nicht mehr ohne morphium losstarten.. -.-


früher war morphium überall zu finden, supermarkt, scheunen etc... laut dayzwiki ist das auch immer noch so... hab auch eben in ner scheune blutkonserve gefunden..

werde weiterhin durch die server switchen und auf morphium hoffen^^


----------



## arkim (1. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja, also das mit hinterrücks abknallen finde ich auch nicht so berauschend. Zumal es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist das ein einzelner Spieler eine Gruppe angreift. Allerdings sollte man auch hier vorsichtig sein: Einzig die Tatsache das man gerade nur einen Spieler sieht bedeutet ja noch nicht das er nicht doch ein paar Kollegen in der Nähe hat die auf ihn aufpassen.


 
OK, hier gebe ich mal meine dunkle Ader zu: Ich habe neulich drei Spieler aus dem Weg geräumt, mit einer 1866er; einer passte auf, den als ersten, dann schnell die zwei anderen, die gerade am Gear austauschen waren. Wie geil und böse, böse, böse  Danach war ich perfekt ausgerüstet, endlich mal eine Karte! und habe noch 20 Minuten gelebt, um dann selber umgenietet zu werden... Aber die drei werden sich wohl schön gewundert haben.

Es wird ja kritisiert, dass sich die Spieler nun stärker bekämpfen mangels Sidechat und Anfangswaffe; das stimmt auch. Aber mittlerweile denke ich, macht es schon die Spannung auch aus. Teams kann man eigentlich nur noch mit Bekannten bilden bzw. wenn man sich vorher abspricht.

*FRAGE*
Kann man eigentlich auch beide Waffen eingesteckt haben? Manchmal würde ich gerne die Waffe einstecken und zwar als Option, um gegenüber vielen Spielern weniger bedrohlich zu wirken.


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

soweit ich weiß geht das nicht...

kannst höchstens die primäre waffe in den rucksack stecken, was  aber viel zu viel platz wegnimmt, als dass es nützlich wäre...


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juli 2012)

Man kann glaube den Lauf senken, mit irgendeiner Taste.

Mich hats auch grad erwischt. In stockdunkler Nacht (auf nem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad), ich war relativ gut ausgestattet, ein Militärcamp geplündert (Novy), wollte ich noch die Scheune und dann ein Haus mitnehmen. Im Haus stand dann ein Z vor mir, da ich die Uzi in der Hand hatte (aus "Angst" vor anderen Spielern) musste ich ihn erschießen (ok, musste nicht, hatte ja noch die Axt in der Toolleiste, habs halt einfach...). Natürlich kamen dann von überall Zs angelaufen. Ich bin durchs Haus durch hinten raus, und in gebückter Haltung dann noch links rum 20m weiter gelaufen und dann blieb ich stehen. Da ham sich die Zs dann wieder beruhigt (ich war außer Hör- und Sichtweite). Ich geh 3 Meter weiter in einen kleinen Schuppen, leider noch immer mit der Uzi in der Hand, hat mich irgendwie einer gehört oder gesehen und kommt direkt da rein. Ich knall ihn ab, und plötzlich kamen durch beide Eingänge Zs angelaufen. Noch 2-3 abgeknallt, brach mir plötzlich einer das Bein. Liegend noch ein paar abgeknallt, wechselt mein Char plötzlich von der (relativ leisen) Uzi auf das M16A4 - was natürlich noch mehr Zs angelockt hat. Dann wurde ich bewußtlos und verblutete in kürzester Zeit. Das ganze schöne Equip, alles SCHON WIEDER verloren.  

Naja, mal schauen wann ich wieder anfange, die nächsten Tage vermutlich erstmal nicht... ärgere mich grad total über mich selbst... was musste ich auch noch in das dämliche Dorf eingehen, ich hatte doch von allem genug am Start... wenn man den Hals nicht vollkriegt... 

Aber endlich mal wieder wegen Zs und nicht wegen anderer Spieler gestorben. ^^


----------



## wari (1. Juli 2012)

das ist bitter.. ^^ liege immer noch mit gebrochenem bein im supermarkt.. hab inzwischen alles schon gefunden, von zelt über waffen bishin zu panzerblockaden.. aber kein morphium 

und schon 2 spieler aus notwehr killen müssen.. gehe extra auf server wo kaum leute drauf sind, trotzdem treffe ich ständig leute, unfassbar -.- ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...ärgere mich grad total über mich selbst... was musste ich auch noch in das dämliche Dorf eingehen, ich hatte doch von allem genug am Start... wenn man den Hals nicht vollkriegt...
> ...


 
Da warte ich auch noch drauf... wir sind momentan immer mit 4-5 Leuten unterwegs und haben EIGENTLICH ALLES was wir wollen, ja gut nen Fahrzeug fehlt noch, aber das ist auch ein Luxus, den ich nicht umbedingt brauche... die Frage, dich ich mir jetzt stelle, ist:

*Was machen, mit dem Equip* was einfach nur geil ist, ich hab derzeit die M14 Aim mit 18 Magazinen, GPS und Morphin + Blutpacks ohne Ende, Streichhölzer... einfach alles was das Herz begehrt 
- Zieht man jetzt durch die Wälder und sucht andere Spieler
- Geht man auf Zombie Jagd und versucht nen kranken Rekord aufzustellen
- Sucht man das Fahrzeug, an den gefährlichen Orten

--- wir sind uns da momentan alle nicht so sicher und haben noch kein klares Ziel.

Eigentlich geht auch die meiste Zeit drauf, indem einer durch Zombies oder andere Player verreckt und man ihn wieder sucht und equippt 

Und die Gier, die von INU.ID angesprochen wurde niimmt natürlich auch einige Zeit in Anspruch


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

Pending Update: Build 1.7.2

N1



> * [NEW] Authentication for duplicate IDs supportive of the new beta patch (ArmAX users)



Juhuuuu.... dann kann ich wieder mit der eigentlich akutellen Version zocken


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> das ist bitter.. ^^ liege immer noch mit gebrochenem bein im supermarkt.. hab inzwischen alles schon gefunden, von zelt über waffen bishin zu panzerblockaden.. aber kein morphium
> 
> und schon 2 spieler aus notwehr killen müssen.. gehe extra auf server wo kaum leute drauf sind, trotzdem treffe ich ständig leute, unfassbar -.- ^^


 
Call him - 

DayZ Mod Forum - Profile of Dr Wasteland MD


----------



## timetoremember (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage
Ich bin blutiger Anfänger was Arma und die Dayz mod angeht und hab mich jetzt trotzdem die ersten 20 Minuten durchgewurschtelt und habs sogar geschafft mir in einem Lagerhaus einige Items und auch eine Axt zu besorgen (und die ersten 4 Zombies zu erledigen). Nur wo kann ich eine Schusswaffe finden Gibt es da spezielle Häuser/Orte wo ich eine finden kann oder ist das einfach Glückssache? Denn jetzt wo ich dem Hungertod nahe bin wäre eine Schusswaffe schon nicht schlecht um ein größeres Dorf nach Nahrung zu durchforsten ansonsten werde ich bei der Menge an Zombies die da rumlaufen wohl recht schnell das zeitliche segnen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> ...Nur wo kann ich eine Schusswaffe finden Gibt es da spezielle Häuser/Orte wo ich eine finden kann oder ist das einfach Glückssache?...


 
Also Glückssache ist das schon ein wenig, aber Du kannst dich eigentlich gut nach der Karte hier richten,
da kannst Du auch auf die einzelnen Lootpoints klicken und siehst die Wahrscheinlichkeiten der einzelnen Items.
Wie präzise das ist weiß ich nicht, aber die Lootmenge (Anzahl der gelben Punkte) stimmt ungefähr, denke ich...

Du findest im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads weitere Maps, einfach mal durchschauen.

DayZ Wiki solltest Du dir vielleicht auch mal zu Gemüte führen 

Viel Erfolg !

PS:

Wir sind derzeit zu 5., wer Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, schreibt mich einfach an... paar Slots auf dem TS-Server sind noch frei, zur Not wird erweitert


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Man kann glaube den Lauf senken, mit irgendeiner Taste.


Ja, irgendwas war da, aber runterzielen und mit gedrückter ALT wieder hochschauen geht auch und tun wohl die meisten. Im Prinzip das Wichtigste an Bedienung für Newbies, was man wissen muss, weil man sich so beim Laufen umschauen kann. Schade, dass nicht alle Games dieses Konzept so haben, denn so gefällt mir das.

Aber im Moment ist eh kein Frieden mit fremden Spielern mehr angesagt.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

2x auf STRG drücken senkt die Waffe. Einmal auf die linke Maustaste dann nimmt er sie wieder hoch.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwas war da, aber runterzielen und mit gedrückter ALT wieder hochschauen geht auch und tun wohl die meisten. Im Prinzip das Wichtigste an Bedienung für Newbies, was man wissen muss, weil man sich so beim Laufen umschauen kann. Schade, dass nicht alle Games dieses Konzept so haben, denn so gefällt mir das.
> 
> *Aber im Moment ist eh kein Frieden mit fremden Spielern mehr angesagt.*


 
/sign 

Die Waffe nimmt man bei den Standardsettings mit 2xSTRG runter.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Uiuiuiui Patchlog vom nächsten Patch: 





> NEW: Set Bear Traps that break player and infected legs, kills animals, when activated


----------



## wari (2. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui Patchlog vom nächsten Patch:


 

oh nee, ich sehs kommen... an sämtliche spots mit gutem loot sind bärenfallen aufgestellt


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Naja die kann man dann ja noch sehen und vielleicht kaputt machen, ich hab eher Angst vor fallen die in Büschen oder hohem Gras versteckt sind


----------



## timetoremember (2. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also Glückssache ist das schon ein wenig, aber Du kannst dich eigentlich gut nach der Karte hier richten
> 
> PS:
> Wir sind derzeit zu 5., wer Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen, schreibt mich einfach an... paar Slots auf dem TS-Server sind noch frei, zur Not wird erweitert



Okay vielen dank das hilt mir weiter  Dann werde ich die Mod jetzt erst mal ausgiebig testen(/suchten) denn es macht bisher schon richtig Spaß. Ich hab selten so eine dichte Atmosphäre in einem spiel erlebt. Vor allem bei den Geräuschen klappen mir regelmäßig die Zehennägel hoch


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich will heute auch mit dem Spielen anfangen und habe mir dazu jetzt ARMA II Gratis runtergeladen + ARMA II CO gekauft. Wie ich jetzt allerdings gelesen habe bringt das PMC DLC bessere Texturen. Wenn ich dieses jetzt zusätzlich kaufe, wenn das im Single kauf überhaupt möglich ist (?), habe ich dann alles was ich brauche oder bringt ARMA II gekauft bzw anderen Addons noch andere Vorteile bzgl. Grafik, Sound.


----------



## wari (2. Juli 2012)

wenn du ARMA II CO hast brauchst du arma II free nicht mehr...

mit ARMA II CO fehlen die hochauflösende texturen der spielermodelle, zombies und landschaft sind aber hochaufgelöst..


----------



## Hardwarewurm (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,
Kann man eigentlich noch irgendwelche HD Packs für Day Z herunterladen um dem ganzen noch einen Feinschliff in Sachen Grafik zu verleihen?


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Klar es gibt Mods für Arma 2 aber ich weiss nicht wie die kompatibel zu DayZ sind. Mit dem PMC Addon bekommste aber auf alle Fälle bessere Texturen für Spieler und Waffen. 
Was hast du für ein System? Denn Arma 2 selbst auf max flüssig spielen zu können erfordert einiges an Leistung


----------



## wari (2. Juli 2012)

die mods sind alle nicht mit dayz kompatibel..

mal ganz nebenbei: ich find die landschaften in ArmaII hübscher als in so ziemlich allen anderen games..

klar, bf3 hat zb ne viel moderne technik, aber stellt euch mal dayz auf caspian boarder mit der frostbyte engine vor.. würde ohne zu zweifeln zur armaII engine tendieren, man fuehlt sich in der welt einfach hineinversetzt und sie passt 100% in dieses zombiekonzept, ohne dass es eigentlich gewollt ist 

EDIT: musste meinen alten char schweren herzens aufgeben, selbstmord im süßigkeitenregal des supermarktes  hab jetzt allerdings wieder nen neuen char mit snipertarnanzug und c-50^^


----------



## Hardwarewurm (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ein Intel Core i5 2500k, Zotac GTX 570 AMP Edition, 8 GB G Skill 1600 MHz CL8. Ich denke das die HD Texturen mit meinem System eigentlich kein Problem darstellen da ich nur auf 20 Zoll Spiele


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Die Zoll spielen keine Rolle, die Auflösung schon eher ;


----------



## Hardwarewurm (2. Juli 2012)

Ja ist 1600 x 900 meines Wissens nach


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

Du hast jedenfalls alles, was Du brauchst. Spiel es einfach mal. Und vertue Dich nicht, ARMA ist leistungshungrig. Postprocessing kannste getrost ausschalten, weil es die Ränder schwammig macht, ist eh häßlich. Und so manche Detaillierung auch, weil sich da nicht viel tut.
Aber 1600x900 ist ja nicht sooo hoch. Viele spielen ja in HD oder 1920x1200, wie ich. Sichtweite solltest Du nicht viel mehr als über 2500 hinausgehen.
Und manche Grafiksettings sind eh am Server fixiert, damit die Spieler die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben. Sichtweite gehört glaube ich dazu.
Du wirst vielleicht Die Erfahrung machen (wie ich) dass vieles spielbar ist und wenig ruckelt, aber die Graka volles Rohr pustet.
Dann sieh Dich noch bzgl. Befehlszeilenoptionen um, es gibt da ein cpucount-Flag, womit Du mehr Cores nutzen kannst.


----------



## dressler18 (2. Juli 2012)

Dann klinke ich mich auch mal mit ein.

Gestern bin ich sicher 2 Stunden auf der Suche nach einer Waffe gewesen. Und was habe ich gefunden: 1 Millionen Äxte und Brechstangen und sonst nichts.
Bin von Kamenka los bis nach Cherno und nichts. Als ich dann ne G17 in Cherno gefunden hatte, war mein Bein gebrochen und hatte nur noch ca. ~3000 Blut und bin dann aus Cherno rausgekrochen. Wurde dann aber von hinten mit ner Axt gekillt -.-


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

Derzit derbe Stabilitätsprobleme bei den Servern...

Da das Update für DayZ für einen Montag angekündigt wurde von Rocket, könnte es gut sein, dass da gerade dran gearbeitet wird... 

Leider ist das offizielle Forum und die Site auch down, also gibt es keine Gewissheit für die Problemherkunft... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA8qplXxZF0&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Pentaquark (2. Juli 2012)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Dann klinke ich mich auch mal mit ein.
> 
> Gestern bin ich sicher 2 Stunden auf der Suche nach einer Waffe gewesen. Und was habe ich gefunden: 1 Millionen Äxte und Brechstangen und sonst nichts.
> Bin von Kamenka los bis nach Cherno und nichts. Als ich dann ne G17 in Cherno gefunden hatte, war mein Bein gebrochen und hatte nur noch ca. ~3000 Blut und bin dann aus Cherno rausgekrochen. Wurde dann aber von hinten mit ner Axt gekillt -.-


 
Beim spawnen solltest du am besten nicht so fair denken. Wenn du in irgendnem Kaff gespawnt bist, macht es wenig Sinn weiterzuspielen, zehrt nur an der Blut/Essen/Trinken Leiste und birgt Risiken. Für nen guten Start solltest du entweder in Cherno, Elektro, dem kleinen Örtchen dazwischen (prigorodki, der Fels dazwischen heißt cap golova) spawnen und dann entsprechend die high value loot Punkte ablaufen. Cherno verlässt man eigentlich selten ohne Waffe, außerdem kann man sich in den Hospitals da mit genügend medical supply eindecken. In meinem jetzigen Leben habe ich sogar eine Ghillie Suit dort gefunden und dasselbe ist einem Kumpel auf Snakes TS auch passiert.
Auf Seite 3 dieses Threads hab ich eine Übersicht von Browserkarten gepostet, investier ein klein wenig Zeit in die und du hast fix eine gute Loot-Route.

Dann noch zwei Dinge, die ich ansprechen wollte.
Snake hatte vorher gemeint, wir waren zu 5. unterwegs und hatten praktisch alles was wir brauchen und sind mehr oder weniger auf der Suche nach Zielen.
Ich persönlich werde versuchen ein bisschen auf Aufklärer zu spielen, solange mein Ghillie Suit noch da ist. Die nächste Sniper geht also hoffentlich an mich. 
Ansonsten wäre natürlich ein Fahrzeug #1 Priorität, damit wir unser Zeug bunkern können und schneller von A nach B kommen.

Die andere Sache, auf die ich noch hinweisen möchte ist der Singleplayer-Modus von Arma2.
Ich wollte mir gestern den NW Airfield ein bisschen näher ansehen und bin prompt gemeuchelt worden, daraufhin hab ich alternative Wege gesucht um ein bisschen zu erkunden.
Nun, der Singleplayer bietet das. In der Armory kann man mit allen möglichen Fahrzeugen spawnen und durch die Gegend cruisen (nicht nur die, die es in DayZ gibt, auch Jets und son Kram) und im Editor kann man mit jeder beliebegen Waffe an jedem beliebigen Ort spawnen, wenn man sich ein bisschen mit beschäftigt. Im Editor kann man eigentlich so gut wie alles machen. Bin erstmal mit dem Heli ganz Chernarus abgeflogen. 
Gut für die Arma2-Veteranen wird das nichts neues sein, aber für Noobs wie mich, die Chernarus noch nicht kannten (außer von dem, was man in Dayz so sieht und von Browserkarten), ist das schon eine schicke Sache.

So far


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Das Video ist nu weg dafür hat derjenige das hier hochgeladen welches länger ist 
DayZ Serverupdate Probleme - Information für euch! - YouTube


----------



## dressler18 (2. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tipp Penta. Werde mir gleich ne Loot Route ausdenken und austesten sobald die server wieder gehen..

Jedoch finde ich es trotzdem schade das man in den kleinen Dörfern keine Schusswaffen findet. Eine Pistole mit 1-2 Magazinen würde ja schon reichen, aber nicht einmal das findet sich.


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

Boah bin ich ein Idiot. Habe ne DMR Sniperwaffe gefunden mit 20 Muni. Konnte es nicht lassen und habe an einer ZIege geübt. Tja, dann kamen Horden von Zombies und für den Nahkampf ist die Waffe nix. Das wars dann.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Warum kannst du grade zocken Arkim? Seit einigen Stunden ist sowohl Website als auch der Hive-Server von DayZ offline.


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, lief gerade wieder...! Weiß nicht obs endgültig ist.
Webserver ist wohl auch wieder weg. Ich glaub ich komme morgen wieder.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Jo hatten wir auch gemerkt ist nu aber wieder down.


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

Sehr wacklig jedenfalls. Ach Mann, jetzt bin ich doch lebendig mit meiner Sniper-Waffe gerespawned, Serverprobleme sei dank. Und ich Idiot merke nicht, dass ich blute. Bei 3000 fiel es mir dann auf. Nun schüttel ich mich durchgehend, kein Blut, keine Painkillers... Na ja, wandern und suchen... alles so schön grau...


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Kann man vergessen jetzt zu zocken. Kurze Zeit läuft es dann sehe ich auch wenn sich Snake bewegt aber kurz darauf fängst dann wieder an und er bleibt für die nächsten Minuten auf einer Stelle stehen. Ich hoffe die Probleme legen sich bald wieder ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Juli 2012)

dressler18 schrieb:


> ...
> Jedoch finde ich es trotzdem schade das man in den kleinen Dörfern keine Schusswaffen findet. Eine Pistole mit 1-2 Magazinen würde ja schon reichen, aber nicht einmal das findet sich.


 
Lauf lieber was weiter in den Norden und schau dir die Scheunen an 

Oder Militärzeltlager, da haben wir heute schon MP5 Shotgun mit Taschenlampe und Pistolen gefunden


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead gekauft, um DayZ zu spielen. Nur habe ich leider zu spät festgestellt, dass man ja auch Arma 2 braucht... 
Jedenfalls kommen bei mir öfters Error und ich kann keinem Server beitreten.
Kann ich einfach zu meiner Retail OA-Version die normale Arma 2-Retail Version kaufen und DayZ spielen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Jap kannste. Am besten eig Arma 2 installieren und dann OA installieren.


----------



## lol2k (2. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Du wirst vielleicht Die Erfahrung machen (wie ich) dass vieles spielbar ist und wenig ruckelt, aber die Graka volles Rohr pustet.
> Dann sieh Dich noch bzgl. Befehlszeilenoptionen um, es gibt da ein cpucount-Flag, womit Du mehr Cores nutzen kannst.



Moin! Mich hats nun auch gepackt - ich hab auch zugeschlagen! Aber bevor ich gleich in DayZ verschwinde, werde ich mich erstmal mit der Steuerung vertraut machen, daher steht erstmal das Bootcamp von Arma 2 OA an 

@ arkim: Könntest du auf nochmal auf der/die/das(?) *cpucount-Flag* eingehen? Habe zZ. einen x6 1055 verbaut und habe Befürchtung, dass der auf Dauer zu schwachbrünstig ist mit seinen 2,8 GHz / Kern...
Falls es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Last auf mehrere Kerne zu verteilen wäre ich dir für weitere Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Vielleicht hätte ich mir statt der HD7970 Windforce doch eine neue cpu+mobo kaufen solln


----------



## wari (2. Juli 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead gekauft, um DayZ zu spielen. Nur habe ich leider zu spät festgestellt, dass man ja auch Arma 2 braucht...
> Jedenfalls kommen bei mir öfters Error und ich kann keinem Server beitreten.
> Kann ich einfach zu meiner Retail OA-Version die normale Arma 2-Retail Version kaufen und DayZ spielen?
> 
> ...


 
geht doch auch mit armaII free, oder? fehlen halt nur die highresstexturen.


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

-cpucount=<n>
Wieviele Cores per Default genommen werden, weiß ich aber nicht.
http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/ArmA:_Startup_Parameters

Die meisten starten noch mit -world=empty -nosplash
das geht schneller.

Ich glaube in der Installation der letzten Beta (immer oben im Kasten) sind Start-Skripte dabei, also .cmd-Dateien im Arma-OA-Verzeichnis. Damit startet man dann Arma II besser. Du passt die Aufrufzeile hinter ":run" so an, dass -mod=@dayz auf jeden Fall dabei ist. Ich kanns jetzt leider nicht genauer sagen, weil an anderem PC.

*Ach so und DayZ geht mal eh nicht, weil Update oder DDos oder was weiß ich. Im Forum schreibt ja einer, er hätte Info über einen DDos gelesen...*
EDIT: Da ist was dran, diskutiert das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/225152-dayz-ddos-attacke-auf-hauptserver.html
Vergesst das wohl mal besser eute und übt in Arma ein bißchen mit dem Singleplayer.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Juli 2012)

-nosplash -mod=;@cba;@CBA_A2;@CBA_OA;@DAYZ -exThreads=7

Hat mir ein Bekannter gegeben, letzter Eintrag würde angeblich die Performance verbessern.


----------



## M1911 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Kann ich Day Z auch mit Arma X spielen?
Danke


----------



## Robonator (2. Juli 2012)

Klar. Alles was du brauchst ist Arma 2 und das Addon Operation Arrowhead. 
Optional auch PMC für bessere Texturen der Chars und Waffen.


----------



## arkim (2. Juli 2012)

Fliege mit nem Hubschrauber mal so durch Chernarus, steige hier und da gelegentlich aus und schaue mich mal offline im Singleplayer (Armory) um. Ist auch mal ganz nett so ohne Zombies.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2012)

Jetzt habe ich Arma 2: Free und Arma 2: OA in den selben Ordner installiert, wenn ich auf die Serverliste gehe, dann haben alle Server rechts ein rotes Kreuz und wenn ich joinen will, kommt eine Errormeldung "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"... 


MFG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:
			
		

> Fliege mit nem Hubschrauber mal so durch Chernarus, steige hier und da gelegentlich aus und schaue mich mal offline im Singleplayer (Armory) um. Ist auch mal ganz nett so ohne Zombies.



Dann gönne dir doch einfach mal den normalen Singleplayer oder die ein oder andere Mission 
Machen auch so Spaß und gerade als Schießübungen sind die nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juli 2012)

Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich meine gehört zu haben um es mit ARMA-Free spielen zu können sind glaube irgendwelche "Tricks" nötig.

Zum Thema Schußwaffen: Also ganz ehrlich, am Anfang (bzw als Anfänger) sollte man eh erstmal nur die Axt benutzen. Wenn man nicht gerade eine schallgedämpfte Waffe am Start hat - und die sind irgendwie verdammt selten - pullt man mit einer Schußwaffe zu oft gleich mehrere Zs, obwohl einen vielleicht nur einer gesehen hat. Mit der Axt erledigt man den Z der einen gerade angreift, und fertig. Und das ohne gleich seinen Standort zu verraten.

Wie gesagt, SD-Waffen sind sehr selten, und die Axt ist ja quasi auch eine SD-Waffe - nur eben nicht selten.  Klar, eine Axt macht ansonsten nicht so viel her wie eine dicke Wumme, aber lautloses töten von Zs ist in der Regel das sinnvollste...

Wenn ihr mal (auch mit relativ guter Ausrüstung) durch Schüsse mehr Zs gepullt habt als ihr Muni habt, oder in dem Gewühl einer euch die Knochen bricht, dann wisst ihr was ich meine. ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich komme immer bis in den Bildschirm, indem dann steht das gewartet wird bis der Charakter erstellt wird, weiter geht es nicht.


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juli 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Arma 2: Free und Arma 2: OA in den selben Ordner installiert, wenn ich auf die Serverliste gehe, dann haben alle Server rechts ein rotes Kreuz und wenn ich joinen will, kommt eine Errormeldung "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"...
> 
> 
> MFG
> fac3l3ss


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/225152-dayz-ddos-attacke-auf-hauptserver.html


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/225152-dayz-ddos-attacke-auf-hauptserver.html


 Liegt es also daran? Ich weiß es nicht - hoffe es aber insgeheim. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juli 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Liegt es also daran? Ich weiß es nicht - hoffe es aber insgeheim.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Wenn ich jetzt raten sollte, dann ja.

Wenn ich lesen sollte, dann immernoch.



> Seit gut zwei Stunden können die meisten Spieler nicht mehr auf die Server der Arma 2 Mod.
> Dies scheint einem DDos Angriff auf den Server geschuldet zu sein, da dies auf der Hauptseite der DayZ Mod
> von einem Entwickler in den News gepostet wurde.



mfg.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe nunmal noch nie DayZ oder Arma gespielt. 
Aber danke, dann klappt es ja bei mir.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juli 2012)

Auf dayzmod.com steht:



> dayzdevteam: Full services now restored to DayZ - Rocket_
> about 1 hour ago_


Edit. OK, damit ist _vermutlich_ auch nur die Webseite gemeint. :/


----------



## Pentaquark (2. Juli 2012)

Es könnte gut sein, dass dieser verdammte Mist uns ein neu gefundenes ATV kostet.


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

Hab die Downtime die letzten Std. genutzt um ein wenig mit der Steuerung warm zu werden und mich mit den Inhalten vertraut zu machen (man ist es schwer einen heli zu lenken oder mit einer sniperrifle ein sich bewegendes ziel in über 500m zu erwischen) 
Hat jnd. eine gute Installationsanleitung des Mods für die Steam-Version? habe gehört es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten DayZ zu installieren - welche bevorzugt ihr?


----------



## arkim (3. Juli 2012)

Ich mache das wie im YT-Video angegeben, ab und zu auf nem Webserver vorbeischauen ob es neue Files gibt und dann den Krams aus den Archiven dahin kopieren wo angegeben (@dayZ\Addon oder so..., wie im Youtube-Video auf der DayZ-Page angegeben). Dafür kommt mir nicht extra eine Applikation auf den Rechner (Sixupdater), weil zu einfach. In letzter Zeit gabs seltener Updates.


----------



## arkim (3. Juli 2012)

Boah, jetzt ist es 3.7. 01:14 Uhr und die Website wieder offline.
Wollte gerade mal nachschauen: Hat Rocket auch den Sixupdater entwickelt oder ist der von Dritten, weiß das jemand? Ich überlege, diesen zu verwenden, bin aber bei Kleinsoftware aus der Gamingszene immer sehr skeptisch...


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hab die Downtime die letzten Std. genutzt um ein wenig mit der Steuerung warm zu werden und mich mit den Inhalten vertraut zu machen (man ist es schwer einen heli zu lenken oder mit einer sniperrifle ein sich bewegendes ziel in über 500m zu erwischen)


Nullst du das Gewehr auch? Also Distanz anzeigen lassen, und dann mit den Tasten Bild-Hoch und Bild-Runter den Wert einstellen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAUtRr97Wb4


> Hat jnd. eine gute Installationsanleitung des Mods für die Steam-Version? habe gehört es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten DayZ zu installieren - welche bevorzugt ihr?


 Ich nutze nur noch den Six-Launcher, der auch auf der HP verlinkt ist. Der installiert/aktualisiert alles automatisch, und der Serverbrowser gefällt mir auch besser.


> Available for download through the Six Updater Suite
> 
> _The premier downloader, updater and game management tool for the ARMA2 series,
> powered by a world-wide mirror network; Six Networks and Community provided servers._


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage, welche hier bestimmt schonmal gestellt wurde, ich habe aber keine Lust mich hier durch alle Seiten zu wühlen. Ist ja ein Sammelthread.

Auf den ersten beiden Seiten wurde ja schon geklärt, was man benötigt um DayZ zu spielen.
Also ArmA2 und Operation Arrowhead. Ich  besitze die Vollversion von ArmA2 - also nicht nur diese Gratisversion.
Jetzt meine Frage, da es auf Steam etwas unverständlich bzw. unlogisch steht. Hier heißt es DayZ benötigt Combined Operations. 


> Day Z Mod requires Arma II: Combined Operations which is made up of Arma II and Arma II: Operation Arrowhead


Dies kostet noch 24€ - aber ArmAII besitze ich ja schon. Da wäre es doch für mich günstiger wenn ich nur Operation Arrowhead kaufe. Geht das?  Besitze ich dann auch alle Features wie bei Combined Operations? Immerhin besitze ich ja dann Arma II (Volltitel) und Operation Arrowhead - mehr ist Combined Operations ja auch nicht, oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Ist da dann alles in ein Game gepackt, sprich nur ein Menü / Launcher?


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage, welche hier bestimmt schonmal gestellt wurde, ich habe aber keine Lust mich hier durch alle Seiten zu wühlen. Ist ja ein Sammelthread.

Auf den ersten beiden Seiten wurde ja schon geklärt, was man benötigt um DayZ zu spielen.
Also ArmA2 und Operation Arrowhead. Ich  besitze die Vollversion von ArmA2 - also nicht nur diese Gratisversion.
Jetzt meine Frage, da es auf Steam etwas unverständlich bzw. unlogisch steht. Hier heißt es DayZ benötigt Combined Operations. 


> Day Z Mod requires Arma II: Combined Operations which is made up of Arma II and Arma II: Operation Arrowhead


Dies kostet noch 24€ - aber ArmAII besitze ich ja schon. Da wäre es doch für mich günstiger wenn ich nur Operation Arrowhead kaufe. Geht das?  Besitze ich dann auch alle Features wie bei Combined Operations? Immerhin besitze ich ja dann Arma II (Volltitel) und Operation Arrowhead - mehr ist Combined Operations ja auch nicht, oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Ist da dann alles in ein Game gepackt, sprich nur ein Menü / Launcher?


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Boah, jetzt ist es 3.7. 01:14 Uhr und die Website wieder offline.
> Wollte gerade mal nachschauen: Hat Rocket auch den Sixupdater entwickelt  oder ist der von Dritten, weiß das jemand? Ich überlege, diesen zu  verwenden, bin aber bei Kleinsoftware aus der Gamingszene immer sehr  skeptisch...


 nein der ist nicht von Rocket. Das Programm dient auch zur Verwaltung von anderen Mods, in der ARMA Scene ist es schon läger bekannt.



joraku schrieb:


> Dies  kostet noch 24€ - aber ArmAII besitze ich ja schon. Da wäre es doch für  mich günstiger wenn ich nur Operation Arrowhead kaufe. Geht das?   Besitze ich dann auch alle Features wie bei Combined Operations?  Immerhin besitze ich ja dann Arma II (Volltitel) und Operation Arrowhead  - mehr ist Combined Operations ja auch nicht, oder wie ist das zu  verstehen? Ist da dann alles in ein Game gepackt, sprich nur ein Menü /  Launcher?


ARMA 2 +AO = Arma 2 CO also musst du dir nur noch Operation Arrowhead kaufen. Du musst als erstes ARMA 2 istallieren und dann Arrowhead. Es gibt dann die Möglichkeit ARMA2 und AO einzeln zu starten und beides zusammen CO(für jedes gibt es dann eine exe bzw wirst du wenn du es aus Steam heraus aufrufst gefragt was du starten möchtest)


----------



## wari (3. Juli 2012)

wollte mich im zuge der dayz downtimes mal mit armaII an sich beschäftigen, aber irgendwie findet man da online gar keine server mehr.. sehr schade irgendwie...

EDIT: mein charakter ist weg, chilitarnanzug, sniper etc.. sehr mieß.. 1 tag zuvor mit voller ausrüstung durchn bug gestorben..

so langsam reichts mir irgendwie


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

> wollte mich im zuge der dayz downtimes mal mit armaII an sich beschäftigen, aber irgendwie findet man da online gar keine server mehr.. sehr schade irgendwie...



Du musst voher DayZ wieder ausschalten und das Spiel neu starten sonst funzt das nicht


----------



## debalz (3. Juli 2012)

auch eine kleine Frage: ist das alles in third Person Perspektive oder fP oder kann man wählen?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Kannste wählen ausser auf Veteranenserver dort ist es deaktiviert also du bist immer in FP. (Gibt einige Ausnahmen)
Ich würde eh immer nur auf Veteranenserver zocken sonst sieht jeder Mensch deinen Namen wenn er in deine Richtung zielt und weiss sofort wie weit entfernt du bist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> auch eine kleine Frage: ist das alles in third Person Perspektive oder fP oder kann man wählen?


 Man kann selber wählen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss

Edit:
Bei mir geht DayZ immer noch nicht... Siehe Screenshots...
1. Ich habe Arma 2: Free von der Website heruntergeladen und installiert.
2. Ich habe Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead mit der DVD in dasselbe Verzeichnis wie Arma 2: Free installiert.
3. Ich habe die Dateien in den *.rar-Archiven von DayZ in den Ordner Arma 2/@DayZ/Addons kopiert.
4. Ich habe "DayZ" im Menü von OA ausgewählt und das Spiel neu gestartet.

Bitte, helft mir!


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich würde eh immer nur auf Veteranenserver zocken sonst sieht jeder Mensch deinen Namen wenn er in deine Richtung zielt und weiss sofort wie weit entfernt du bist.




ist aus fp-sicht auch realistischer und schwerer zu spielen! Nutze auch kein crosshair - realismus ist ja der Faktor der mich so begeistert!


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Man kann selber wählen.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Arma 2 und DayZ musste aktivieren. Und wie man an den roten X erkennen kann hast du die falsche Version. Ausserdem solltest du am besten nicht Arma 2 starten sondern Operation Arrowhead bzw die .exe von CO

Wenn dein Arma auf die höächste Version gepatcht ist und du nicht die Arma X Anniversary Edition hast dann solltest du hier den neusten Beta Patch installieren Beta patch

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung schon mehrmals gelesen zu haben das Arma 2 Free nicht funktioniert...


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Arma 2 und DayZ musste aktivieren. Und wie man an den roten X erkennen kann hast du die falsche Version. Ausserdem solltest du am besten nicht Arma 2 starten sondern Operation Arrowhead bzw die .exe von CO


 Ich starte die *.exe von Operation Arrowhead. Eine "kombonierte" habe ich nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## wari (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du musst voher DayZ wieder ausschalten und das Spiel neu starten sonst funzt das nicht


 
hat mit der serveranzeige aber nix zu tun^^..

bekomme vllt ne handvoll armaII server angezeigt.. der rest is alles nur noch dayz


edit: die normalen versionen lassen sich bei mir gar nicht mehr starten, bekommen immer nen direct x9 error.. O_O


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Viele zocken auch nur noch OA. Arma 2 selbst findest kaum noch Server besonders da der MP ruiniert wurde von den ganzen Kiddys die kein Plan vom Game haben und nur rumtrollen. Spaß haben im MP kannst du eh nur noch auf Clan-Servern oder richtigen Teamplay-Servern.


----------



## wari (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Viele zocken auch nur noch OA. Arma 2 selbst findest kaum noch Server besonders da der MP ruiniert wurde von den ganzen Kiddys die kein Plan vom Game haben und nur rumtrollen. Spaß haben im MP kannst du eh nur noch auf Clan-Servern oder richtigen Teamplay-Servern.


 

ja das war mir fast klar.. hab mir halt einige lets plays von namenhaften deutsche armaII spielern angeschaut, die teilweise richtig rollenspiel betrieben haben und fands einfach nur spitze...


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ja das war mir fast klar.. hab mir halt einige lets plays von namenhaften deutsche armaII spielern angeschaut, die teilweise richtig rollenspiel betrieben haben und fands einfach nur spitze...


 
Ich war mal auf so einem Clan-Server die haben den Server für ein WE öffentlich gemacht und dort ging es klar zu. Wir hatten Missionen und mussten uns erstmal alle in Formation aufstellen während unser Gruppenführer via Voicechat unsere Mission bekannt gab  Danach alle in den Laster und richtung Einsatzgebiet gefahren und von dort aus sind wir dann auch taktisch vorgegangen mit klaren Rollen etc Das war einfach hammergut und hat viel Spaß gemacht... Leider kenne ich den Namen von dem Clan nicht mehr  

Auf sonstigen Koop-Servern machen alle eig nur ihr eigenes Ding.


Neuigkeiten zu Dayz:


> The servers will be unavailable for a few more hours, due to a maintenance on the Hive, ETA is around 4 PM GMT time.


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

@fac3l3ss

Habe leider auch keine Lösung für dich - den größten Gefallen tust du dir wohl selbst, wenn du Arma II kaufst, entweder über Steam oder hier
Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel aufgrund eines Mods gekauft, aber ich denke dieser isses wert! Bevor du dich drüber ärgerst und Operation Arrowhead nun nur bei dir rumliegt, kauf dir das Hauptspiel und folge dann den üblichen Installationsanweisungen die im Netz zu finden sind


----------



## Pentaquark (3. Juli 2012)

Ich muss hier mal stark protestieren.
Ich habe Arma2 Free und es funktioniert wunderbar. Die Installation ist analog zu der mit der Arma2 Vollversion, wenn er es mit der einen Version nicht hinbekommt, funktioniert es mit der anderen auch nicht.
1. Arma2 (Free) installieren
2. OA installieren
3. Beta patch installieren
4. im OA Verzeichnis einen Arma2 Order erstellen und alle Dateien aus dem Arma2 Verzeichnis darein kopieren
5. DayZ-Dateien downloaden und nach Anleitung in ensprechende Ordner entpacken.
6. Shortcut erstellen, der auf das entsprechende Verzeichnis verweist und Dayz einbindet, bei mir ist das:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta\arma2oa.exe" "-mod=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 free;Expansion;ca;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion;@DayZ" -nosplash
7. enjoy


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Vor dem Beta-Patch sollte man aber am besten seine Arma Versionen auf den neusten Stand bringen oder? ^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juli 2012)

Gibts es eigentlich von den PCGH Spielern ne eigene Steamgruppe / Stammserver oder Clantag? 

Hab das bei der Computerbase Dayz Community im Forum gesehen, die sind da recht gut organisiert.


----------



## Hardwarewurm (3. Juli 2012)

Wann kommt den endlich der Beta Patch?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Welcher Beta-Patch? 



> Gibts es eigentlich von den PCGH Spielern ne eigene Steamgruppe / Stammserver oder Clantag?


Nö wir treffen uns eig alle da bei Snake und Co auf dem TS Server und sprechen uns dann ab


----------



## killer196 (3. Juli 2012)

warum zum teufel kommt bei mir immer dieser "waiting for caracter to create"  satz?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> warum zum teufel kommt bei mir immer dieser "waiting for caracter to create"  satz?


 
Augen auf 
Wurde nun schon mehrfach gesagt und es gibt auch einen Thread dazu: Gestern wurd ein DDoS angriff auf den Server gestartet deswegen ist er bis 4PM GMT also 18uhr down


----------



## killer196 (3. Juli 2012)

das ist bei jedem server so....

EDIT: schon kapiert


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> das ist bei jedem server so....


 
Ja weil der Hive-Server down ist. Die einzelnen DayZ-Server können deinen Charakter jetzt nicht vom Hive-Server abrufen da dieser down ist.


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> Gibts es eigentlich von den PCGH Spielern ne eigene Steamgruppe / Stammserver oder Clantag?
> 
> Hab das bei der Computerbase Dayz Community im Forum gesehen, die sind da recht gut organisiert.



Find ich ne coole Idee! `n Freund von mir will mich die kommenden Tage langsam ins Spiel einführe, spielt aber mit Amis, Schotten und Walisern und die sind weißgott nicht leicht zu verstehen... Und mal ehrlich, wer quatscht schon gern mit Muttersprachlern in Schulenglisch


----------



## killer196 (3. Juli 2012)

das geht ja noch! ich musste in einem clan mal mit polen und rusen sprechen das war vielleicht was....


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

Server ist wieder da, die von DayZ schreiben wir sollen testen ob wir wieder zocken können und die Server-Admins sollen ihren Server neustarten ;D


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2012)

Sobald OA bei Steam bisschen günstiger ist werde ich zugreifen.
Wirklich der Wahnsinn wie es eine Mod schafft einem Spiel einen derartigen Zufluss von Spielern zu verschaffen. 

Bohemia sollte daraus lernen und das Mod-Team gleich für ArmA III verpflichten auch diesen Mod zu verwirklichen - mit ein bisschen Uunterstützung. Können dann auch gerne Geld dafür verlangen wenn es größtenteils Bugfrei läuft.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

> Bohemia sollte daraus lernen und das Mod-Team gleich für ArmA III verpflichten auch diesen Mod zu verwirklichen - mit ein bisschen Uunterstützung. Können dann auch gerne Geld dafür verlangen wenn es größtenteils Bugfrei läuft.



Arbeitet rocket nicht für BI? Und die von DayZ haben schon Unterstützung von BI  Die haben DayZ ja schon testweise für Arma 3 portiert


----------



## Antonio (3. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Arbeitet rocket nicht für BI? Und die von DayZ haben schon Unterstützung von BI  Die haben DayZ ja schon testweise für Arma 3 portiert


 
Also wenn der Mod Für Arma 3 rauskommt bin ich dabei


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2012)

Gut zu wissen. 

Selbst auf Steam stehen ja schon Hinweise was man für DayZ benötigt, bei Amazon in den Bewertungen steht auch schon: Habe mir OA nur gekauft um DayZ spielen zu können." usw.


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

"Rocket", der Entwickler des Mods ist ein Mitarbeiter von BI! 
Der hat das Ding privat in seiner Freizeit programmiert und als klar war, das sich dank des Mods das mittlerweile 3 Jahre alte Arma II verkauft wie geschnitten Brot (500%iger Anstieg als vor dem Mod) wurde er für die Weiterentwicklung daran zur Seite gestellt!
Eine Kompatibilität des Mods mit dem sich in Entwicklung befindlichen Arma III ist schon getestet worden! Entweder wird es gleich in das Spiel integriert oder als eigene Verkaufsversion auf den Markt gebracht! Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe es exakt so gemacht(nur mit der Arma 2: Free nonsteam-Version) und tada -> Es klappt nicht. 
Warum man das installieren einer Mod auch so kompliziert macht... Jetzt habe ich gar keine Lust mehr auf DayZ! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

@fac3l3ss

ist halt noch in der _alpha_-phase - keiner hätte jemals mit solch einem Ansturm gerechnet! Das wird wohl erst mit dem Eintritt in die Betaphase oder als Implementierung in Arma III massenkompatibler nehme ich an. Alle die jetzt schon mit-hypen möchten müssen sich da durch kämpfen 

Gib DayZ noch eine Chance  >> *[GUIDE] Installation Guide (Steam, Retail, Mixed, Beta, Common Errors) *(Basic Englischkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt)

_*P.S.*_ Es kann natürlich frustrierend sein, wenn es nicht klappt - mein Tipp daher: Alles runter von der Platte und dann step-by-step nach Anleitung. Bei Fehlermeldungen seitens des Games >> googln! 

Hab die Steam Installation nicht mal abgeschlossen, da wurden mir schon 2 Fehler angezeigt...sowas braucht eben seine Zeit!

_*P.P.S. *_Eine Videoanleitung, die sich bei den meisten als recht hilfreich erwiesen hat  >>*KLICK MICH*<<


----------



## Pentaquark (3. Juli 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe es exakt so gemacht(nur mit der Arma 2: Free nonsteam-Version) und tada -> Es klappt nicht.
> Warum man das installieren einer Mod auch so kompliziert macht... Jetzt habe ich gar keine Lust mehr auf DayZ!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Falls du dich nur ausweinen möchtest, ist es ok.
Falls du auf Hilfe hoffst, wäre vll eine etwas präzisere Fehlerbeschreibung als "Es klappt nicht." notwendig.


----------



## wari (3. Juli 2012)

wenn ich mich auf server einlogge wird nach 5 sec alles schwarz und er schreibt mir, dass mir irgendein mod fehlen würde?! hää??


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> (...)


 OK, danke für den Link.



Pentaquark schrieb:


> Falls du dich nur ausweinen möchtest, ist es ok.
> Falls du auf Hilfe hoffst, wäre vll eine etwas präzisere Fehlerbeschreibung als "Es klappt nicht." notwendig.


 Ich habe schon mehrer Screenshots gespostet...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crack17 (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute. Habe einen 40er Arma server bei Vilayer gekauft.
Das Problem ist, dass der server Online ist, ich aber nicht auf ihn zugreifen kann, weil ich keine IP geschickt bekommen habe. Wisst ihr vielleicht, wie ich als admin drauf komme?


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2012)

Crack17 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Habe einen 40er Arma server bei Vilayer gekauft.
> Das Problem ist, dass der server Online ist, ich aber nicht auf ihn zugreifen kann, weil ich keine IP geschickt bekommen habe. Wisst ihr vielleicht, wie ich als admin drauf komme?


 Da solltest du nicht uns, sondern den Dienstleister fragen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Juli 2012)

Kranker Mist...

Vorhin irgendnen Fehler auf nem Server gehabt, rausgeschmissen worden und dann rejoined.

Und TADAAA, wo spawne ich - Wilderness - mitten in der scheiß Wüste !

Naja, hab mir dann gedacht: 

"Mit GPS, M14 Aim + 18 Magazine,
Bloodpacks, Morphin und allem was man so braucht will ich hier nicht elendig verrecken !"

Also auf youtube und geschaut, wie man da wieder raus kommt... hab nen Video von nem Typen gefunden, der es dank GPS und Kompass geschafft hat - immer Süd-Ost laufen...

Ich nehme also die Beine in die Hand und stelle fest, dass ich nichts zu Essen mit habe, aber 2 volle Trinkflaschen.
Naja, erst mal los laufen...

Nach ein paar Metern stehe ich vor weiteren 8 Spielern, 7 liegen im Kreis auf dem Boden, einer steht.
Ich habe sie angeschrieben und angesprochen - keine Reaktion...

Naja, wollte Sie eigentlich mitnehmen und ihnen mit GPS helfen, selbst Schuld 

Dann habe ich mir gedacht, ich klaue ihnen was zu Essen aus dem Backpack, nur leider hatte keiner ein Backpack 
Ich hatte meine komplette Ausrüstung, komisch.

Also weiter laufen...

Hab mir dann meinen Dicken metallenen USB Stick (Corsair Survivor ) auf "W" gelegt und bin erstmal einen rauchen gegangen, wärend der Char brav nach SO lief 

Bin so immer weiter gelaufen und habe sogar unterwegs Tiere gefunden und sie geschlachtet, in der Hoffnung es kommt auch noch ein Baum 

Bäume kamen leider nicht, dafür fing ich dann aber nach einer Zeit an zu bluten wie Sau, weil ich nichts zu Essen hatte...

Bin dann irgendwann mit weniger als 3k Blut das erste mal bewusstlos geworden.

Mit 150 Blut und wenig Hoffnung habe ich dann disconnectet in der letzten Hoffnung beim nächsten rejoin wieder irgendwo auf der Karte zu spawnen.

Also rejoin:

Ich stehe wieder an der letzten Position in Wilderness, ABER mit 12k Blut (Hungersymbol blinkt...) -
neue Hoffnung 

Also orientiert und gesehen, dass ich nicht mehr allzu weit weg bin von den Koordinaten 001|001 - ganz links oben in der offiziellen ingame Map.

Und wieder weiter laufen, immer brav nach SO !

Nach insgesamt über 2 Stunden kam ich dann an der Waldgrenze bei 001|008 an 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch knapp 7k Blut.
- Schnell an den ersten Baum, Holz schlagen, Feuer machen, Fleisch zubereiten und erstmal 5 Stücke gegessen

Joa, dann bin ich noch schnelle zum ersten See unter dem Berg Skalka in der Nähe vom NW Airfield.

Mittlerweile lebe ich wieder mit über 10k Blut und habe all mein Zeug noch, bis auf 3 Magazine für die M14, die mussten weichen, zu Gunsten der Fleischstücke.

Joa, ich dachte ich lasse Euch mal teilhaben, an diesem Erlebnis.

War auf jeden Fall ne verrückte Geschichte, ich dachte zwischenzeitlich, das ich alles verliere und das an Tag 9 oder 10,
aber von wegen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Juli 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> Gibts es eigentlich von den PCGH Spielern ne eigene Steamgruppe / Stammserver oder Clantag?
> 
> Hab das bei der Computerbase Dayz Community im Forum gesehen, die sind da recht gut organisiert.


 
Also ich wiederhole das gefühlt alle 2-3 Seiten in diesem Thread...:

Wer Bock hat, kann mich gerne per PM anschreiben und kriegt dann nen temporäres TS PW, wer bei uns ins Team passt, kriegt nen richtiges PW und dann läuft das alles 

Derzeit sind wir 4-7 Leute, je nach Tageszeit und Wochentag.

Eigentlich sind wir echt gut equipped und haben mittlerweile auch Fahrzeuge 

Zelte sind leider noch zu buggy, da verliert man bei nem Serverneustart alles was drin ist...

In diesem Sinne, have fun und good luck !


----------



## wari (3. Juli 2012)

hatte gerade mein intensivstes dayZ erlebnis, unglaublich spannend, wir hatten glaub ich 180 puls 

auf jeden fall sind wir beide ziemlich highend equipped und wollten grad oberhalb von zelenogorsk die scheune abfarmen.. ich lieg mit meinem tarnanzug schön im gras und beobachte alles, auf einmal blärrt mein kollege rum. scheune war voller zombies, er wurde umgeknockt und lag bewusstlos am boden.. ich natürlich schnell zu ihm gehechtet, zombies gekillt, ihm morphuim verabreicht und danach ne bluttransfusion gelegt.. 

soweit so gut, er war wieder fit, aber irgendwie konnte man ja schon von ausgehen, dass bei dieser unprofessionellen aktion spieler angelockt wurden, vor allem weils ein offenes feld ist und zelenogorsk im tal liegt^^..

er war oben noch am plündern, während ich schon  zum ausgang die treppe runter geh.. 

plötzlich seh ich im augenwinkel, wie schon ein spieler mit angelekter AK auf mich gezielt und dann auch sofort losgeballert hat..okay, SCHOCK, aber die sau hat mich nicht getroffen..

erstmal wieder klar im kopf werden, kollege im TS informiert und das weitere vorgehen planen^^

der spieler war uns natuerlich im vorteil, er lag draußen auf einer anhöhe und hatte den eingang im visier, würden wir rausgehen, wären wir leichte beute gewesen...

im gegenschluss wäre er mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit tot gewesen, hätte er die scheune betreten, da wir alle eingänge abgesichert haben^^

also ging das warten los... 10 min, 15 min... nach 20 min hab ich immer millimeterweise mich nach links bewegt, sodass ich einen kleinen blick nach draußen erhaschen konnte.. BÄM, sofort hagelte es erneut schüsse aufs tor, zum glück wieder nicht getroffen! achja: mittlerweile waren es mehrere spieler, da außer der AK noch andere schussgeräusche zu hören waren 

uns war nun bewusst, dass wir von mehreren spielern gecampt wurden, ausloggen wollten wir aber nicht da wir diese situation unbedingt ausspielen wollten...

nach weiteren 5 minuten hörten wir zügige schritte, welche direkt am scheunentor stoppten... kurz stille.. plötzlich sahen wir, dass uns der spieler mit seinem schatten gegrüßt hat ( Q, E taste abwechselnd drücken)

ziemlich geniale idee von ihm, vor allem, weil er sie umsetzen konnte und wir es gesehen haben.. aber uns war sofort klar, dass es sich hier um ein köderversuch handelte ...

weiter minuten vergangen, unsere waffen immer noch voll konzentriert auf beide eingänge gerichtet, als plötzlich dieser Köder stürmig die scheune betrat... ich höre im hintergrund nur, wie mein kollege sofort das feuer eröffnet hat. knochen krachen, der typ faellt zu boden... BÄÄÄM! im gleichen moment, als der typ den boden küsste, fliegt uns ne granate um die ohren! der verdammte typ hat tatsächlich selbstmörder gespielt, angetrieben von seinen kollegen, welche uns immer noch von der anhöhe aus im visier hatten.. 

wir waren zum glück nach wie vor unbeschadet, da der köder nicht genau wusste, wo wir positioniert waren und mein kollege schnell gehandelt hat.. bevor er also die granate werfen konnte, lag er schon^^...

nach weiteren minuten haben wir dann beschlossen uns auszuloggen, da er eh ins bett musste und wir mit ziemlich hoher wahrscheinlichkeit gestorben wären..

dennoch ging diese situation bestimmt 30 min und war sicherlich sehr spaßig und spannend für beide seiten..!


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2012)

@Snak3_Plissk3n: Geile Story 

Habe mich heute zum ersten mal in DayZ eingeloggt nachdem mich `n Freund per Skype durch die Install geführt hat - ging sehr schnell 
Meine ersten Erfahrungen in DayZ..unglaublich beklemmend, man ist verdammt allein ... da ich ein großer Stalker Fan bin, glaube ich das DayZ eines meiner favorite games werden könnte

So, bin dann wieder ingame - aber nur gaaanz kurz..ganz bestimmt 

P.S. @Wari - das sind scheinbar die Geschichten die DayZ so ausmachen! Schade das ihr offline gehen musstet, aber cool das ihr nicht direkt disconnected seit um euer highend equip zu retten! Das lässt auf "richtige" Gegner hoffen, die ihren Mann stehen


----------



## joraku (4. Juli 2012)

Coole Geschichten die ihr da zu erzählen habt.
Ich hoffe immernoch auf einen baldigen Deal für OA und ein bugfreieres DayZ.


----------



## Pentaquark (4. Juli 2012)

Während Snake in der Debug-Wüste war, haben wir anderen uns hauptsächlich mit Fahrzeug-Suche beschäftigt.
Wir konnten auch einiges an Land ziehen, wo wir die geparkt haben erzähl ich euch aber lieber mal nicht. 
Waren auch einige andere lustige Szenen dabei, ich sag nur Sniperschwein, Sniperschwein...


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juli 2012)

@*wari*: Jau, in DayZ kann man Dinge erleben die es so in keinem anderen Spiel gibt. Irgendwie hatte ich damals (lange vor Release) ja gehofft das STALKER (Teil1) in diese Richtung geht, was ja leider nicht der Fall war.

Und in DayZ@ARMA steckt, wie schon erwähnt, noch verdammt viel Potential. So viele Gebäude die man noch nutzbar/begehbar machen könnte. Denkbar wären zb. auch irgendwelche Stationen/Gebiete/Gebäude/was Unterirdisches oä, in denen es verboten ist (wie auch immer man das durchsetzen würde, sei es mittels NPC-Wachen oder irgendwie auch mit Spieler) zu töten, was eine neutrale Zone schaffen würde, welche gerade dem Handel sehr zu Gute kommen würde. Und einer Vergrößerung der Welt (Map) steht ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich was im Weg. Klar, DayZ rockt, mMn, schon so, aber es ist noch sehr viel machbar. Funkgeräte sollen ja afaik noch kommen, mal schauen was Rocket sich noch alles einfallen läßt.

Ich hatte heute btw mal wieder Glück. Hatte 2x "sehr engen Kontakt" mit anderen Spielern, in beiden Fällen quasi freundlich. Einmal lag ich am Rand von Elektro im Graß, und schaute mir die Stadt aus der Ferne an, als sich ein paar Spieler beschossen. Einer lief Richtung E-Werk, und verschwand dann blutend im Wald (kurz drauf starb er^^). Zwei weitere (ein Sniper und einer mit nem M16 o.ä, sie schossen vorher auf den anderen) plünderten dann den Supermarkt. Plötzlich kamen sie in meine Richtung gelaufen, und ich wusste nicht ob ich aufstehen oder im Graß liegen bleiben soll. Als mir die Sache zu eng wurde (sie waren <150m von mir entfernt), stand ich auf und lief. Links und rechts von mir schlugen dann auch gleich die Kugeln ein, und nach ca. 50 Meter trafen mich die ersten Kugeln. Ich rannte blutend noch etwas, musste dann aber stehenbleiben um mich zu verbinden - als ich plötzlich Stimmen hörte. Einer fragte mich ob ich freundlich bin, was ich bejahte. Darauf meinte der andere ich solle nicht schießen, er hätte eine Sniper. Ich teilte ihm mit das ich mir gerade quasi in die Buxe geschi**en hab, und nur ein Stemmeisen als Waffe hätte. Dann standen sie auch schon vor mir. Ich sah mich schon tot im Graß liegen, als sie sich plötzlich bei mir entschuldigten und meinten sie hätten mich verwechselt. Wir sprachen noch kurz, wünschten uns einen schönen Tag, und gingen unserer Wege. Naja, und beim 2ten Kontakt rannte ich gerade vor einigen Zs weg, als plötzlich jemand vor mir auftauchte der ebenfalls ein Z-Problem hatte. Er rief direkt ich solle nicht schießen, ich sagte das ich grundsätzlich nicht auf Spieler schieße, und wir ranten zusammen in ein Haus. Irgendwie hatte er dann wohl doch ein wenig Angst, den nach nicht mal ner halben Minute rannte er dann einfach vorne wieder wieder raus und verschwand. Zu meinem Glück rannten die Zs dann auch direkt alle hinter ihm her.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch wieder gut ausgerüstet, mal schauen wie lange. 

Im übrigen finde ich die Server auf denen der Name angezeigt wird gar nicht mal so schlecht. Da man Spieler ja nicht an ihrem Gesicht erkennen kann, sieht man so - zumindest bei den Spielern die man kennt - wer freundlich ist und wer nicht - und bei wem man sich im Falle des Falles rächen muß/darf. ^^


----------



## hempsmoker (4. Juli 2012)

Bitte mehr von den Day-Z Erlebnissen. Macht unglaublich viel Spaß da mit zu lesen


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Erlebniss?   Okay ich hab hier ein bischen was vom gestrigen Tag:

Also Anfangs bin ich wieder mit Snake gelaufen. Wir rennen durch den Wald, legen uns kurz hin und was seh ich plötzlich? Vor uns ca 20m entfernt taucht plötzlich n Typ mit dem Tarnanzug und ner M107 auf. Der macht direkt rückwärtsgang und ist im Busch verschwunden, direkt hinter ihm kam noch n Typ mit einer M4 der uns erst nicht gesehen hatte. Als ich mich bewegte sah er mich dann und ist auch rückwärts wieder im Busch verschwunden. Snake wirft ne HE-Granate in ihre Richtung danach haben Ich und Snake nur die Beine in die Hand genommen und sind gerannt 
Rennen weiter bis wir in die Nähe von Stary kamen. Leider war das Wetter schlecht deswegen konnte man nicht so weit sehen, dann wurde Snake eben gekickt und ich bin mit nem anderen vom TS weiter gegangen. Wir dann halt weiter, haben nen Bogen um Stary gemacht und waren eig nur auf der Suche nach futter. Bei mir blinkte es auch schon aber nirgends ein Tier in sicht bis wir dann n Dorf gefunden haben, wo eine Ziege war. Wie natürlich runter, wollten zu ihr und dann seh ich plötzlich 2 Spieler am anderen Ende der Wiese. Die haben uns auch gleich gesehen, haben sich hingelegt, in unsere Richtung gezielt und Disconnected.... Aus Angst die könnten Ghosten sind wir dann weiter gerannt und haben die Ziege am Leben gelassen. Dann kam nach langer Zeit endlich n Dorf das wir dann auch gleich ausgeplündert hatten. Danach weiter wieder Richtung Stary und haben dort dann zwei Spieler gesehen die vom Berg runter auf Stary gesniped haben. Den ersten hatte der andere im TS mit seiner M107 erlegt der zweite rannte weg. Wir also von hinten an den Berg ran und haben deren Zelt endeckt. Ich laufe da so hin, entcheide mich dann doch mich lieber dahinter zu legen und keine Sekunde später taucht auch der andere Typ auf der uns suchte und mich glücklicherwiese nicht gesehen hat weil ich halt himter Zelt war  
Mein Puls raste da schon, der ist dann einmal rum und wollte von hinter uns kommen, ich habe ihn rechtzeitig gesehen und so langsam kroch er dann auf mich zu ohne mich zu sehen  Ich hoch und n Magazin in ihn reingejagd.
Das Plündern seiner Leiche ging dann aber eher schlecht da die Leiche schon nach kurzer Zeit verschwand :/ Dabei hatte er Granaten und ne CZ mit Munition :/ 

Also gut sind wir halt auf den Sniperberg gegangen und runter geschaut, dort endeckten wir dann noch einen anderen Spieler der nicht grade freundlich schien also haben wir den auch noch weggehauen. Sind dann runter in die Zelte und haben nur Müll gefunden bis auf eine Schallgedämpfte MP5 für die nun nur noch die Munition fehlt  Danach wars auch schon später Abend und ich bin pennen gegangen 

Ich hoffe das war was du lesen wolltest Hempsmoker 

Man wie bei solchen Begegnungen der Puls anfängt zu rasen...


----------



## lol2k (4. Juli 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal von meiner nächtlichen Aktion berichten, denn  natürlich war ich nicht mal "nur eben ganz kurz" ingame! 
Ich habe durchaus positive Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielern gemacht, kann mich INU.ID da anschließen!

Nachdem ich gestartet war und etliche Zeit im Wald einen Hochsitz  gesucht hatte, fand ich nördlich von Cherno in einem Tal einen Bauernhof  - da diese oftmals mehrere Gegenstände enthalten, stand mein Ziel fest!  Das Ding war aber umringt von Zombies, sodass ich lange Zeit von einer  Anhöhe spähte und hoffte, dass die Zombies andere Wege einschlagen  würden! Es dauerte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis sich die Möglichkeit bot  und ich die Möglichkeit ergriff, zwischen den Zombies Richtung Bauerhof  zu robben. Ganz langsam näherte ich mich dem Scheunentor, immer wieder  hörte ich diese beklemmenden stöhnenden Geräusche der Zombies und als  ich das Erdgeschoss abgesucht hatte und nur lächerliches Feuerholz fand,  wurde mir auch bewusst warum - auf der zweiten Ebene stand ein Zombie  mit dem Rücken zu mir - es machte den Anschein als betrachtete er aus  dem kleinen Loch am Gibel die Umgebung...
Gebückt näherte ich mich der ersten "Etage" und fand eine LeeEnfield!  Meine erste Waffe - und es dauerte keine 10 Sekunden bis ich sie zum  ersten Mal einsetzen sollte! Kaum drehte sich der Zombie um feuerte ich -  Kopfschuss! (purer Glückstreffer) Er ging natürlich sofort stöhnend zu  Boden aber angezogen von dem Lärm stürmten der Reihe nach 4 weitere  Zombies in die Scheune - da die gute LeeEnfield 10 Schuss im Magazin  hat, war schnell Ruhe und ich lootete alles weitere was noch zu finden  war! Gestärkt von meiner ersten Erfahrung trieb es mich Richtung Cherno,  weiter bergabwärts, als ich schon von weitem eine Feuerwache sah! ich  legte mich ins Gras und beobachtete das Terrain als mir sogleich ein  markantes Detail ins Auge sprang! Im Turm befand sich eine Person, eine  Horde Zombies wartete unten schon auf sein Fleisch, erste kletterten  hinauf. Schnell wechselte ich in den Direkt Chat und näherte mich dem  Gelände als er mir plötzlich entgegenlief und 3 Zombies mitbrachte die  ihm dicht auf den Versen waren! Schnell hob ich meine Waffe und fragte  ob er "friendly" sei, was er mir mit einem panischen "yes" beantwortete.  Ich fackelte nicht lang und gab 3 Schüsse ab, drei Zombies gingen zu  Boden! Erst dann sah ich das der Gute mit einer M4A3 bewaffnet war  Gemeinsam schossen wir platt was sich bewegte, allerdings hatte ich nach wenigen Schüssen keine Kugeln mehr 
Er bedankte sich für die Rettung, erwähte eine AK im Gebäude und  wünschte mir viel Glück in der nahe gelegenen Stadt- scheinbar hatte er  genug von diesem grausamen Ort. Ich jedoch musste unbedingt diese AK  haben, durchcampte das Gebäude und fand schlussendlich was ich suchte!  Den schönen Ausblick von oben wollte ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen  lassen, also kletterte ich hoch um eine gute Übersicht über die Stadt zu  bekommen als ich einen Schritt zu weit über den Sims machte..es folgte  die Anzeige eines gebrochenen Beines, eine Sanduhr die ablief und da war  es um mich geschehen 

Neuer Start neues Glück dachte ich mir und landete sofort zwischen  Elektro und Cherno - genauer gesagt in Prigor! Nachdem ich mein Umfeld  inspiziert hatte, lief ich auf die Stadt los- ich hatte schließlich  nichts zu verlieren! Schon nach wenigen Metern sah ich einen Spieler!  Ich fragte sofort ob er "friendly" sei und als erste Reaktion schmiss er  sich direkt ins Gras   - welch ein Anblick! Nun, da ich ihn kaum sehen konnte, ging ich auf  ihn zu und fragte erneut, als ich sah, dass er in der Hocke saß,  bewaffnet mit einem Brecheisen - jederzeit bereit zuzuschlagen! Er bat  mich ihm eine Bluttransfusion zu verabreichen, allerdings fand ich die  Taste für den Chat nicht *lol* sodass wir erstmal zwei Minuten stumm  nebeneinander hockten - er schrieb und schrieb und ich suchte  schnellstmöglichst in den Optionen nach dem Chat - welch eine skurille  Situation! Plötzlich erschien ein dritter Spieler in weiblicher Gestalt  neben mir wie aus dem Nichts und übernahm die Bluttransfusion die der  männliche Spieler gedropped hatte! Wir tauschten uns über unser  aktuelles Equip aus und fragten einander was wir brauchen/suchen.  Nachdem ich erwähnte das Nahrung und Flüssigkeit ganz oben auf meiner  Bedürfnispyramide stehen würde, bot sich der weibliche Spieler an, mit  mir gemeinsam zu suchen und der männliche trennte sich von uns. Wir  schlichen auf die Stadt zu, hielten uns nah an Mauern und Gebäuden,  liefen langsam geduckt auf olivfarbene Zelte zu - hier hatte das Militär  nach dem Ausbruch der Apokalypse wohl provisorisch erste Hilfe  geleistet! Wir durchforsteten Zelt für Zelt, überall Munni,  Bluttransfusionen, Morphiumsprizen, Bandagen bis zum umfallen - also  alles was sich ein Sani so wünscht - oder eben auch jnd. der gerade im  Sterben liegt. Ich war überglücklich, bis wir beide das Stöhnen einen  Zombies hörten! Da holte die weibliche Spielerin doch glatt eine AK aus  ihrer Tasche und...klack...klack....klack - eine Waffe ohne Patronen   Mein Geistesblitz kam schnell und war fatal - ab auf den Turm schrie  ich panisch ins Micro! Gesagt getan - blöderweise ließ der Zombie nicht  lang auf sich warten, denn diese können auch klettern  
Und dann, oben in luftiger Höhe- zwei unbewaffnete, aber voller  Saniausrüstung ausstaffierte Spieler - der Zombie auf dem Weg zu uns ...  "Connection to Server lost" 

To be continued


----------



## hempsmoker (4. Juli 2012)

Jo, genau so was. Hammer! . Wenn ich die Zeit dazu hätte, dann würd ichs auch zocken...


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Naja ich denke ich log mich gleich mal wieder ein. Bin ja jetzt eh wieder alleine unterwegs da ich gestern doch zu müde war um weiter zu spielen... 
Achja, später am Abend haben wir uns nochmal unterhalb von Stary auf die lauer gelegt, da ich mit geschlossenen Augen aufm Stuhl saß hab ich leider erst zu spät gesehen wie ein Spieler im Tarnanzug und Scharfschützengewehr unterhalb unseres Hügels übers freie Feld schlich. Leider hat mein Mitstreiter ihn verfehlt und er konnte in den Wals fliehen :/ 

Spielt jetzt grade jemand und ist nahe Stary/Novy ?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> ...Spielt jetzt grade jemand und ist nahe Stary/Novy ?



Du Geier, ich hänge auf der Maloche und will auch zocken !!! 

@Lol2k:

Das ist bei mir schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her, dass ich nichts zu verlieren hatte, aber gestern dachte ich auch, es wäre soweit (Wilderness...), irgendwie freue ich mich wieder auf dieses unbeschwerte Gefühl, aber ich will auch nicht mehr ohne mein GPS sein 

Naja, das Spiel ist einfach nur geil, egal in welcher Lage man sich befindet, die Atmosphäre ist einfach so dicht und man versinkt tatsächlich vollends in dem Spiel - herrlich ! 





INU.ID schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen finde ich die Server auf denen der Name angezeigt wird gar nicht mal so schlecht. Da man Spieler ja nicht an ihrem Gesicht erkennen kann, sieht man so - zumindest bei den Spielern die man kennt - wer freundlich ist und wer nicht - und bei wem man sich im Falle des Falles rächen muß/darf. ^^


 
Das Problem an der Sache ist auch einfach nur, dass man mit dieser Funktion über den Horizont fahren kann und Spieler + Entfernung sehen kann, die man so eigentlich nicht sehen würde ! 

Außerdem braucht kein Sniper mehr einen Rangefinder / Spotter weil er so seine Snip direkt Zeroen kann ohne Berechnung ! 

Fazit:


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Snake, Trippleposts sind hier im Forum unerwünscht


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

Jo, ich hätte auch einen daraus gemacht, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich soviel noch zu sagen habe, zu den Vorposts... hätte sie mir mal alle direkt durchlesen sollen und nicht nach jedem direkt ein comment machen sollen...

Tut mir Leid Robonator, spielst Du trotzdem weiter mit mir ?? 

Ich will nach Hause und das Airfield endlich looten


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Naja dann musst du aber entweder auf nen etwas leereren Server gehen oder du schaffst es alle dort wegzuknallen und das Airfield sicher zu halten bis du fertig bist


----------



## wari (4. Juli 2012)

wenn dich spieler fragen, was du gerade so mit dir trägst, erschieß sie lieber gleich @lol2k .. oftmals kannst du nach solch einer aussage von ausgehen, dass sie an deiner "ausrüstung" interessiert sind 

wir machen momentan echt nur noch fieße erfahrungen mit spieler, kA woran es liegt..

ich wünsch mir den alten globalchat wieder zurück, damals hat man in städten gefragt wer so unterwegs ist und ob die personen freundlich gesinnt sind..

ne garantie war es zwar keine, aber trotzdem..


----------



## Bluefire87 (4. Juli 2012)

Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten in den ersten Tagen läuft es bei mir jetzt auch immer besser.
Ich habe noch einen Spieler gefunden und wenn man jetzt zu zweit unterwegs sein kann, sich dabei per TS unterhält, steigert es aus meiner Sicht den Spielspaß nochmal enorm. 
In meiner bisherigen "Spieler-Karriere" habe ich schon etliche Games gezockt, aber an diese dichte und beklemmende Atmosphäre kommt einfach kein Spiel ran. Manchmal wünscht man sich so sehnsüchtig eine Savegame-Taste. 

Gestern mussten wir leider beide, nachdem uns einer getötet hat, wieder neu beginnen. 
Die erste Ausrüstung war schnell zusammengesucht, sodass ich mich in Elektro in Richtung Feuerwache wagte.
Bewaffnet war ich jedoch lediglich mit einer Makarov, dazu noch mit äußerst wenig Munition.
Als ich zunächst vorsichtig die Umgebung und den Turm ausspähte, schlich ich mich vorsichtig in die Wache. 
Anscheinend aber nicht vorsichtig genug, da ich einen kriechenden Zombie übersehen hatte, der mir nun am A***h klebte. Im Gebäude konnte ich ihn dann aber problemlos erledigen, ohne neue Zombies anzulocken. 
Ich wollte gerade schauen, ob der Zombie etwas bei sich hatte, als unvermittelt und direkt neben mir Schüsse einschlugen, weshalb ich mich natürlich sofort umdrehte. Der "gegnerische Spieler" war nur ein paar Meter entfernt von mir und hat es trotz AK und G17 nicht geschafft, mich auszuschalten. Ich hatte wohl großes Glück, dass er A nicht zielen konnte und ich B mit der Makarov sofort gute Treffer setzen konnte. 
Als Belohnung machte ich mit einer Karte, Kompass, Fernglas, Uhr, G17, AK, Morphium, Blutkonserven und einigen Dosen Essen sowie Getränken vom Acker. 

Danach traf ich mich noch mit meinem Partner, der eigentlich schön das Krankenhaus gelootet hat, jedoch beim Eintreffen an unserem Treffpunkt keinen Rucksack mehr bei sich hatte. 
Daher die Frage, kann man den Rucksack einfach so verlieren? Kann das Menü so gerade nicht nachvollziehen, da ich nicht am Pc mit DayZ sitzen kann. 

Eine weitere Frage: 
Wie habt ihr denn bitte im Grafikmenü die Sichtweite eingestellt? 
Ich bin mir immer noch über gewisse Grafikeinstellungen unsicher und teste immer noch, jedoch würden mich eure Erfahrungen/ Einstellungen interessieren. 
Ich habe einen i5 2500K@4,5Ghz, eine HD 7970@1200/1475 und 8GB RAM. 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Den Rucksack verliert man eigentlich nur wenn man schwimmen war oder ihn ablegt. 

Die Sichtweite ist vom Mod selber festgelegt aber normal würde ich ohne High End System nicht höher als 3k gehen. 

Die Nachbearbeitung solltest du ausmachen weil die das ganze Bild unglaublich unscharf werden lässt. AA frisst auch recht viel und die 3D Auflösung solltest du auch nicht höher hauen als deine Monitorauflösung dann geht es schon


----------



## Bluefire87 (4. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Den Rucksack verliert man eigentlich nur wenn man schwimmen war oder ihn ablegt.
> 
> Die Sichtweite ist vom Mod selber festgelegt aber normal würde ich ohne High End System nicht höher als 3k gehen.
> 
> Die Nachbearbeitung solltest du ausmachen weil die das ganze Bild unglaublich unscharf werden lässt. AA frisst auch recht viel und die 3D Auflösung solltest du auch nicht höher hauen als deine Monitorauflösung dann geht es schon


 
Alles klar, vielen Dank. 

Dann liege ich mit meinen Einstellungen gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## wari (4. Juli 2012)

dayz wird auf keinem system konstant flüssig laufen^^..

lese in foren, wo leute 2 gtx 680 haben und in cherno nur 30-40 fps haben..

und wie mein vorredner sagt, viel herumexperimentieren kannst du nicht, da die einstellungen vom server geregelt werden...

lediglich so sachen wie auflösung, kantenglättung und nachbearbeitungseffekt... aber selbst da wirst du feststellen, dass sich diese einstellung gering bis gar nicht auf die leistung auswirken..

kann zb das spiel auf komplett niedrig stellen, habe in cherno trotzdem nur paar 30 fps..

wer die operationflashpoint bzw arma spiele kennt, der weiß, dass die immer schon schlampig programmiert haben was performance angeht...


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Also das Antialieasing und die Auflösung fressen schon ziemlich Leistung ^^ Besonders die Auflösung.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ...wer die operationflashpoint bzw arma spiele kennt, der weiß, dass die immer schon schlampig programmiert haben was performance angeht...


 
Dafür haben sie andere entscheidende Vorteile


----------



## Seven (4. Juli 2012)

Na ja trotzdem sollte man auch schauen das die Performance stimmt. 

Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten.  Warte seit gestern das der blöde Postbote kommt und mir Arma II CO bringt xD


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> Na ja trotzdem sollte man auch schauen das die Performance stimmt.
> 
> Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten.  Warte seit gestern das der blöde Postbote kommt und mir Arma II CO bringt xD


 
Warum nicht über Steam?  Und warum nicht gleich noch PMC dazu für bessere Texturen von den Chars und manchen Waffen?


----------



## Seven (4. Juli 2012)

Weil ich lieber eine DVD-Box im dem Regal mit meiner Spiele Sammlung habe.  Hätte sonst ARMA X gekauft, allerdings war das nirgends verfügbar oder nur extrem überteuert. Ich hatte keine Gedult mehr.  PMC werde ich mir später nachholen. Ich weiß unlogisch aber ich hatte echt keine Gedult mehr. xD


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Hahaha  Bin ich froh meine Arma X Version letztes Jahr gekauft zu haben  Hatte damals im MM nur 40€ gezahlt, hat sich aber gelohnt da ich z.B. die Karte aus Papier habe, so kann ich beim zocken immer schnell draufschauen


----------



## wari (4. Juli 2012)

bei arma II CO ist auch ne karte dabei^^
die ist absolut goldwert..


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

Jo, ich hab vor nem Monat, als der richtige Hype losging bei den Amazon-Käufen ArmaX noch schnell für 25€ bekommen 

Und die Karte ist echt nice... hab nur leider keinen Platz mehr dafür über meinem Monitor.

Aber ich finde die Karte von dayzmap.info und die ingame Karte in Kombination mit GPS auch etwas komfortabler, gerade wegen der Zoom Funktion... und ob man jetzt auf die Wand schaut, oder aus dem game raustabbt... den Bildschirm sieht man auf jeden Fall nicht, macht also keinen Unterschied.

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen TV so positionieren, dass er neben dem Monitor steht und dauernd die Karte anzeigt


----------



## Seven (4. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab vor nem Monat, als der richtige Hype losging bei den Amazon-Käufen ArmaX noch schnell für 25€ bekommen
> :



Für den Preis war ich leider zu Spät.  Da war schon alles vergriffen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Hahaha  Bin ich froh meine Arma X Version letztes Jahr gekauft zu haben  Hatte damals im MM nur 40€ gezahlt, hat sich aber gelohnt da ich z.B. die Karte aus Papier habe, so kann ich beim zocken immer schnell draufschauen



40€ geht ja das hätte ich auch bezahlt. Die wollen jetzt teilweise mehr als 60€ haben wenn sie den mal verfügbar ist.  Na ja ich habe jetzt 25€ bezahlt, also genau so viel wie bei Steam. Der Postbote ist aber leider immer noch nicht da gewesen.


----------



## T-Virus (4. Juli 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-surround-gaming-post4358218.html#post4358218 

Hi Leute ,hab da ma ein paar Screens gemacht.  Ich suche neue Mitspieler da ich das Game schon seit paar Tagen zocke. Wär ja schon wenn man ma ne größere Gruppe hätte


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

T-Virus schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-surround-gaming-post4358218.html#post4358218
> 
> Hi Leute ,hab da ma ein paar Screens gemacht.  Ich suche neue Mitspieler da ich das Game schon seit paar Tagen zocke. Wär ja schon wenn man ma ne größere Gruppe hätte


 
Hehe ich glaub Snake hats schon 4 mal erwähnt. Melde dich bei ihm dann bekommst du ein Temporäres PW für den TS. Wir sind meistens immer so 3-5 Leute die zocken 

Edit: Du solltest echt mal die Nachbearbeitung bei dir ausschalten. Dadurch ist Arma 2 einfach nur verwaschen und unscharf


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juli 2012)

Ich versuch seit ca. 10 min einem ne Bluttransfusion zu geben aber weder er noch ich kriegen das hin. Mit welcher Taste ist das möglich?


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ich versuch seit ca. 10 min einem ne Bluttransfusion zu geben aber weder er noch ich kriegen das hin. Mit welcher Taste ist das möglich?


 
Pack die in dein Inventar (Nicht Rucksack) geh zu ihm hin und scroll mal mit dem Mausrad, dadurch öffnet sich links das Menü das dir alles anzeigt was du grade machen kannst. Dort solltest du es finden (Mit klick vom Mausrad bestätigen)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

T-Virus schrieb:


> ...Hi Leute ,hab da ma ein paar Scr...m Moment doch in keinem anderen Thread :ugly:


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Heute erst um 18 uhr? Snake das wird ja immer später 

Wäre nett wenn mich einer von euch dann nacher bei Stary aufsammeln könnte.


----------



## arkim (4. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> weiter minuten vergangen, unsere waffen immer noch voll konzentriert auf beide eingänge gerichtet, als plötzlich dieser Köder stürmig die scheune betrat... ich höre im hintergrund nur, wie mein kollege sofort das feuer eröffnet hat. knochen krachen, der typ faellt zu boden... BÄÄÄM! im gleichen moment, als der typ den boden küsste, fliegt uns ne granate um die ohren! der verdammte typ hat tatsächlich selbstmörder gespielt, angetrieben von seinen kollegen, welche uns immer noch von der anhöhe aus im visier hatten..
> 
> wir waren zum glück nach wie vor unbeschadet, da der köder nicht genau wusste, wo wir positioniert waren und mein kollege schnell gehandelt hat.. bevor er also die granate werfen konnte, lag er schon^^...



Sehr geil bis hier! 



> nach weiteren minuten haben wir dann beschlossen uns auszuloggen, da er eh ins bett musste und wir mit ziemlich hoher wahrscheinlichkeit gestorben wären..



Nicht mehr so geil. Ihr hättet den Heldentod sterben müssen! So was ähnliches hatte ich auch mal, zwei Player, ich habe im Haus gewartet, dann bin ich mit Gebrüll raus und draufgehalten was geht. Hatte nur leider keine Chance.

Blut gibts nur in Krankenhäusern, oder? Ehrlich gesagt war ich noch nie in einem. In Elektro, ausserhalb der Stadt ist ja eins, aber da war ich nur in dem Vorraum und kam nicht rein. Ich glaube aber in Elektro sind zwei KHs? Wo beschaff ich mir Bluttransfusionen? (Dass man auch essen kann ist klar)

@snak3 habt Ihr alle ein Mikro auf Eurem TS? Problem ist ich habe keines und bin damit etwas gehandicapped.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

> Blut gibts nur in Krankenhäusern, oder? Ehrlich gesagt war ich noch nie in einem. In Elektro, ausserhalb der Stadt ist ja eins, aber da war ich nur in dem Vorraum und kam nicht rein. Ich glaube aber in Elektro sind zwei KHs? Wo beschaff ich mir Bluttransfusionen? (Dass man auch essen kann ist klar)



Bluttransfusionen können dir nur andere Spieler geben. Blutkonserven findet man auch bei Helicrashsites, Millitärlagern (wenn Kisten da sind) und auch auf Jägerständen


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> dayz wird auf keinem system konstant flüssig laufen^^..
> 
> lese in foren, wo leute 2 gtx 680 haben und in cherno nur 30-40 fps haben..
> 
> ...


Generell bzw. in vielen Situationen ist Arma CPU limitiert. Die höhere GPU Leistung spielt dann keine Rolle mehr. CPU wird durch die große Map, Fahrzeuge, Objekte, Mitspieler, KI usw, belastet und dieser Rechenaufwand lässt sich nicht reduzieren. 
Vielleicht gibt es noch irgendwelche Tricks, aber wer einen älteren Rechner hat + Grafikkarte ab etwa 460/5850(wenn überhaupt) und die fps grundsätzlich steigern möchte, sollte in erster Linie auf CPU Leistung setzen.

Edit: Schlecht programmiert/ optimiert hin oder her: Welches Spiel in der Größe und Umfang kann mit Amra2 verglichen werden und macht es besser? Muss wenn ein komplett anderes Genre sein, denn mir fällt keins ein


----------



## arkim (4. Juli 2012)

Äxte sind ja wohl mal geil. Hatte die Wahl zwischen einer 1866er ohne MUnition oder einer Axt. Natürlich die Axt genommen. Damit bin ich nun schon immer auf die Zombies zugelaufen und habe sie schon vor dem Häuser betreten gekillt. Nix mit anschleichen. Tötet leise, eigentlich eine super Sache. Fehlt mir nur noch ein Revolver.

FRAGE: Man ist je schnell mal auf 8000 Blut oder so... Die Zombies sind nun mal so zackig, dass man immer mal was abkriegt. Kann man das durchs Essen wieder aufbauen oder würde das mit Essen Ewigkeiten dauern? Tiere schlachten geht schneller?


----------



## killer196 (4. Juli 2012)

Mit essen hast dus recht schnell wieder drin.


----------



## arkim (4. Juli 2012)

OK danke. Das mit "auf Zombies zugehen und mit Axt killen" sollte man doch nicht ohne Not machen. Mich hat ein Zombie, den ich nicht gleich mit der Axt traf, direkt aus den Socken gehauen und dann in Ruhe verspeist. Obwohl ich sonst in Ordnung war, 10000 Blut und alles iO. Ein Angriff und direkt Knochen gebrochen und K.O. W-T-F!


----------



## killer196 (4. Juli 2012)

Man sollte nie zombies angreifen wenn die möglichkeit besteht unentdeckt zu bleiben.


----------



## T-Virus (4. Juli 2012)

Na toll, jetzt muss ich schon wieder anfangen , 5 Stunden bin ich durch die Gegend gelaufen. War schon  im Norden und durch so 1 Zombie (den ich nich abhängen konnte) kamen dann so viele das mir die Muni ausging. lol


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...
> @snak3 habt Ihr alle ein Mikro auf Eurem TS? Problem ist ich habe keines und bin damit etwas gehandicapped.


 
Jo, haben alle... aber nen Headset muss ja auch nicht teuer sein 

Wobei ich denke, das gerade in kritischen Situationen ein Headset notwendig ist !

Also, wenn Du auch eins hast, sag einfach Bescheid


----------



## lol2k (4. Juli 2012)

T-Virus schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt muss ich schon wieder anfangen , 5 Stunden bin ich durch die Gegend gelaufen. War schon  im Norden und durch so 1 Zombie (den ich nich abhängen konnte) kamen dann so viele das mir die Muni ausging. lol



Kannst Zombies am besten abhängen wenn du durch Räume läufst! Bedingt durch die Arma 2 Engine werden die darin langsamer! Bist du dann aus deren Sichtweite kannst du problemlos weiter die Welt "genießen"  [Das wird aber in künftigen patches geändert, daher am besten jetzt schon mehr schleichen üben und Zombies komplett meiden falls es geht]

Um mal von deiner schwammigen augenkrebsgrafik wegzukommen die auf den Screenshots zu sehen ist >> 3D Auflösung und Monitorauflösung müssen den exakt selben Wert haben, also bsp.weise 1900x1080!


----------



## arkim (4. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kannst Zombies am besten abhängen wenn du durch Räume läufst! Bedingt durch die Arma 2 Engine werden die darin langsamer! Bist du dann aus deren Sichtweite kannst du problemlos weiter die Welt "genießen"  [Das wird aber in künftigen patches geändert, daher am besten jetzt schon mehr schleichen üben und Zombies komplett meiden falls es geht]



Dass das geändert wird ist sicher? Eine andere Möglichkeit ist ja, steile Berge hochzugehen, da werden die Zombies auch sehr langsam, so dass man sie abhängt.



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Jo, haben alle... aber nen Headset muss ja auch nicht teuer sein
> Wobei ich denke, das gerade in kritischen Situationen ein Headset notwendig ist !
> Also, wenn Du auch eins hast, sag einfach Bescheid


Ich sollte mir mal ein Mikro bestellen. Ein Standmikro vielleicht. Ob es da Probleme mit Rückkopplung geben kann? Mein Problem mit dem Headset ist, dass ich mir nicht erlauben kann, mit den Ohren völlig aus der Welt zu sein. Hund ist draußen und pöbelt manchmal, es klingelt an der Tür usw... da muss ich nun mal drauf reagieren können. RL hat leider immer noch Vorrang  Na ja am liebsten wär mir natürlich ein kabelloses Micro, was ich mir am besten anklipsen kann... habt Ihr da mal Ideen dazu?

Was ist auf Euerm TS denn das Ziel? Weil wenn Ihr ein Team seid, habt Ihr ja nur noch Zombies als Gegner. Damit fällt der größte Nervenkitzel, feindliche Spieler, ja weg...


----------



## T-Virus (4. Juli 2012)

lol2k   -- also meiner meinung nach sind die Screens ok ?? die Auflösung hat exakt den selben wert.

Hätte sie ja auch abhängen können ,aber da kamen ja soooo viele  Zombies durch die Tür , das hörte gar nich mehr auf^^ - würd sagen ,keine möglichkeit an den vorbei zukommen


----------



## arkim (4. Juli 2012)

T-Virus schrieb:


> lol2k   -- also meiner meinung nach sind die Screens ok ?? die Auflösung hat exakt den selben wert.
> 
> Hätte sie ja auch abhängen können ,aber da kamen ja soooo viele  Zombies durch die Tür , das hörte gar nich mehr auf^^ - würd sagen ,keine möglichkeit an den vorbei zukommen


 
Die Screens sind völlig unscharf, das ist schon sehr Augenkrebslastig.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Juli 2012)

Zombies wird man am besten los indem man Esc. drückt, dann auf Abort und dann disconnect. Man ist dann noch auf dem Server in der Lobby und wenn man wieder einloggt sind die Zombies weg. Mit dem Trick kann man eigentlich überall reinrennen, ist wohl ein Bug und wird irgendwann entfernt. 
Ist natürlich auch ein wenig lame, weil die Angst dann beim spielen flöten geht 

Ich habe eine Frage, kann man irgendwie 2 Gewehre tragen? Also Sniper und ne Schallgedämpfte MP, oder so? Habe das in einem Vid bei Youtube gesehen.


----------



## TobiWankenobi (4. Juli 2012)

hallo

kann mir wer sagen was ich alles brauche um DayZ spielen zu können? bin absoluter Neuling habe noch nie Arma II gezockt...erst jetzt mit DayZ reizt es mich das auch mal auszuprobieren


----------



## wari (4. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Generell bzw. in vielen Situationen ist Arma CPU limitiert. Die höhere GPU Leistung spielt dann keine Rolle mehr. CPU wird durch die große Map, Fahrzeuge, Objekte, Mitspieler, KI usw, belastet und dieser Rechenaufwand lässt sich nicht reduzieren.
> Vielleicht gibt es noch irgendwelche Tricks, aber wer einen älteren Rechner hat + Grafikkarte ab etwa 460/5850(wenn überhaupt) und die fps grundsätzlich steigern möchte, sollte in erster Linie auf CPU Leistung setzen.
> 
> Edit: Schlecht programmiert/ optimiert hin oder her: Welches Spiel in der Größe und Umfang kann mit Amra2 verglichen werden und macht es besser? Muss wenn ein komplett anderes Genre sein, denn mir fällt keins ein



das ding ist, dass arma II nun schon einige jährchen alt ist und selbst auf aktuellen rechnern diese problematik aufweist..

worauf ich hinaus will: das spiel scheint nicht sonderlich nach oben skalierbar zu sein, selbst mit dem extremsten pc hat es immer noch die teilweise schlechte performance..

sowas fällt dann in meinen augen unter schlecht programmiert^^


aber mein gott,  will eigentlich gar nicht meckern, da mich die performance gar nicht stört.. is ja kein schneller shooter, indem man 60fps braucht zwecks reflexe etc..


----------



## lol2k (4. Juli 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Zombies wird man am besten los indem man Esc. drückt, dann auf Abort und dann disconnect. Man ist dann noch auf dem Server in der Lobby und wenn man wieder einloggt sind die Zombies weg. Mit dem Trick kann man eigentlich überall reinrennen, ist wohl ein Bug und wird irgendwann entfernt.
> Ist natürlich auch ein wenig lame, weil die Angst dann beim spielen flöten geht



Ein Bug?  Das ist Quasi selbstbeschiss hoch³ denn von den Zombies lebt das Spiel! ist genau so feige, wie bei einem zweikampf mit einem menschlichen Gegner Schutz zu suchen und das Spiel zu verlassen - und NEIN, das ist kein feature - sowas zerstört schlichtweg die Atmosphäre des Spiels! Und weil manche User meinen das sei vollkommen ok um nicht ihr Equip zu verlieren haben das Spiel nicht verstanden!

Ist aber eines der größten Kritikpunkte zZ und soll schnellstmöglist ausgebessert werden! Es besteht jedoch uneinigkeit darüber, wie man damit umgeht, denn ein Countdown beispielsweise, der langsam von 30 auf 0 zählt (um schnelles Ausloggen bei Gefahrensituationen zu verhindern) würde ehrliche Spieler bestrafen, die bspw. Verbindungsprobleme haben...  Da muss sich Dean "Rocket" Hall also was einfallen lassen! 



> Dass das geändert wird ist sicher?


@arkim: jap! Ich habs mal in einem Interview gelesen, finde aber grad nicht die passende Stelle! Ebenso wie die Animationen der Zombies überarbeitet werden! zZ laufen sie ja noch unfreiwilligerweise sehr schnell auf den Spieler zu und bewegen sich dabei merkwürdig - das soll ausgebügelt werden! (Wobei ich sagen muss, das Zombies dadurch noch ein stück weit gefährlicher wirken als sie eh schon sind) 

@*TobiWankenobi*

_Vorraussetzungen_: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dayz-arma-ii-modifikation-14.html#post4340699
_Installation:_ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dayz-arma-ii-modifikation-30.html#post4358626

(Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere mich selbst -eine Step-by-Step-Anleitung wie im Forum bei DayZ wäre auf der ersten Seite ganz hilfreich für Neulinge)


----------



## wari (4. Juli 2012)

das problem wäre verdammt einfach zu lösen, wie man es eben in etlichen anderen games kennt 

beim ausloggen nen timer von 10 sec..


die frage ist, inwiefern sowas in arma II programmierbar ist und  ob überhaupt..


----------



## TobiWankenobi (4. Juli 2012)

dankeschön


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Wir sind allesamt, bis auf einer, tot 
Haben das NW Airfield gelootet und sind dann wieder zurück. Haben nen Berg bestiegen und dort wurden die ersten von uns angeschossen von einer Frau mit M14 Aim. Ich hab sie erblickt und mein gesamtes M14 Magazin in ihren Kopf entleert... Habe sie grade gelootet als von hinten jemand kam und mich übern Haufen schoss. Danach war Snake dran 

Schade haben 3x M14, 1x M4A1 CCO und einmal FN FAL mit Nighvision verloren :/ 
Der letzte war nur bewusstlos.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...
> (Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere mich selbst -eine Step-by-Step-Anleitung wie im Forum bei DayZ wäre auf der ersten Seite ganz hilfreich für Neulinge)


 
Direkt in meinem ersten Post, der den Thread eröffnet hat, sind alle wichtigen Links und auch die Step by Step Anleitung 

Stevii, Pentaquark, Robonator, INU.ID und ich haben da mittlerweile einiges zusammengetragen.



wari schrieb:


> ...sowas fällt dann in meinen augen unter schlecht programmiert^^


 
Also wenn ich mir die ganzen kleinen Objekte anschaue, die da in der Riesenlandschaft zu sehen sind (Grashalme, Bäume, Büsche, Häuser, Tiere) wovon sich auch noch jede Pflanze und jedes Tier bewegt, dann denke ich das die Performance Einbrüche auch damit zusammenhängen, dass das Alles berechnet werden will !

Und so detailreich ist kein Shooter und auch kein anderes Spiel, was ich grad im Kopf hab !



Robonator schrieb:


> ...Danach war Snake dran
> 
> Schade haben 3x M14, 1x M4A1 CCO und einmal FN FAL mit Nighvision verloren :/
> Der letzte war nur bewusstlos.


 
Du hast mein GPS vergessen (und die tausend Streichhözer, Messer, Karten, meine 15 Magazine... ARGH !!!)


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Ach komm Snake, morgen suchen wir uns nen guten Server und räumen dann ne Stadt leer, vielleicht finden wir ja besseres


----------



## MfDoom (4. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ein Bug?  Das ist Quasi selbstbeschiss hoch³ denn von den Zombies lebt das Spiel! ist genau so feige, wie bei einem zweikampf mit einem menschlichen Gegner Schutz zu suchen und das Spiel zu verlassen - und NEIN, das ist kein feature - sowas zerstört schlichtweg die Atmosphäre des Spiels! Und weil manche User meinen das sei vollkommen ok um nicht ihr Equip zu verlieren haben das Spiel nicht verstanden!


 Da kann man drüber diskutieren, ob das jetzt selbstbeschiss ist und wie man ein Computer-Spiel verstehen sollte. Ein Hauptaspekt des Spiels ist sicherlich der hammerharte Pvp-Kampf zusammen mit den Zombies die dir dabei in den Rücken fallen 
Auf jeden Fall wird der Bug kräftig ausgenutzt um schnell Equipment zu farmen. Mir gefällt das auch nicht besonders, ist irgendwie langweilig und wird hoffentlich bald gefixt.


----------



## wari (4. Juli 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Da kann man drüber diskutieren, ob das jetzt selbstbeschiss ist und wie man ein Computer-Spiel verstehen sollte. Ein Hauptaspekt des Spiels ist sicherlich der hammerharte Pvp-Kampf zusammen mit den Zombies die dir dabei in den Rücken fallen
> Auf jeden Fall wird der Bug kräftig ausgenutzt um schnell Equipment zu farmen. Mir gefällt das auch nicht besonders, ist irgendwie langweilig und wird hoffentlich bald gefixt.


 
es nervt einfach total... wollte grad meinem buddy munni für seine AK beschaffen und hatte in den feldern vor zelenogorsk nen spieler mit ner AK im visier, er hat sich natürlich unbeobachtet gefühlt ...

sniper korrekt eingestellt und ihm nen heady verpasst...  er kippt natürlich sofort um, war aber zu blöd und nochmal nen schuss nachzusetzen... er war naemlich nur bewusstlos und hat danach sofort ausgeloggt..

aber was solls, weit wird er eh nicht kommen nachm naechste relogg.. hoffentlich verblutet er elendig^^

hier mal mein char bei seiner lieblingsbeschäftigung:

http://www.abload.de/img/arma2oa2012-07-0423-2vhdhu.jpg


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2012)

Ihh Fadenkreuz und 3rd Person view 
Lass mich raten du kannst auch die Namen im Fadenkreuz sehen?


----------



## TobiWankenobi (5. Juli 2012)

schiesst ihr eigentlich alles über den haufen was ihr seht? hab bei nem kumpel gespielt und der rotzt alles weg was er sieht. vorallem.auf anfänger hat ers abgesehen..da freut er sich immer so wenn er sich vorstellt wie sie heulen


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> OK danke. Das mit "auf Zombies zugehen und mit Axt killen" sollte man doch nicht ohne Not machen. Mich hat ein Zombie, den ich nicht gleich mit der Axt traf, direkt aus den Socken gehauen und dann in Ruhe verspeist. Obwohl ich sonst in Ordnung war, 10000 Blut und alles iO. Ein Angriff und direkt Knochen gebrochen und K.O. W-T-F!


 Eigentlich kannst man die Zs doch auch im liegen mit ner Waffe (Axt) angreifen, oder nicht? Jedenfalls solte man als erstes Morphin besorgen, 2-3 von den Dingern sollte man immer dabei haben (gegen Brüche). Wenn dann im Kampf was bricht, Morphin rein, und weiter gehts. Zumindest so lange bis man wirklich tot ist sollte man mMn auch alles versuchen. ^^

Und zum Thema Blut: Konservendosen geben einem 200 Blut pro Dose (Slot), gegrilltes Tierfleisch hingegen 800. Wenn man ein Jagdmesser und Zündhölzer hat (am besten noch ne Axt, oder eben Holz looten) sollte man als Nahrung nur noch Grillfleisch bei sich tragen.

@TobiWankenobi: Also ich habe noch nicht einmal als erstes auf einen anderen Spieler geschossen. OK, einmal ist in einem Haus irgendwie einer direkt 2 Meter vor mir gespawnt, da hab ich vor Schreck 1(!) Schuß auf ihn abgegeben. Als ich meinen Irrtum bemerkte (also direkt nach dem einen Schuß) hatte er schon sein ganzen Mag in mir entleert.

Ich hab auch schon gesehen das manche Spieler andere anknallen, selbst wenn diese nur mit einer Axt bewaffnet noch weit entfernt - also absolut keine Gefahr - sind, und auch (man sieht es ja am Rucksack) keinen wertigen Loot haben. Ich finde da nichts aufregendes dran. Auch die 2 die ich gestern eine Weile beobachtet hatte (und die hatten richtig gutes Equip), hätte ich ohne Probleme abknallen können bevor sie mich gesehen haben. Aber da riskiere ich lieber den Tod als sinnlos andere abzuknallen.

Deathmatch ist ja ganz witzig, in Quake usw, aber in DayZ hab ich da keinen Bock drauf. Zumindest noch nicht...


----------



## wari (5. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ihh Fadenkreuz und 3rd Person view
> Lass mich raten du kannst auch die Namen im Fadenkreuz sehen?


 
3rd person war für den screen hier...

aber du weißt doch sicher, dass die einstellungen persönlich nit beeinflussbar sind 

wenns der server halt hat, isses so.. wir spielen nie auf dem gleichen, von daher..

aber mir isses auch lieber ohne..




> schiesst ihr eigentlich alles über den haufen was ihr seht? hab bei nem  kumpel gespielt und der rotzt alles weg was er sieht. vorallem.auf  anfänger hat ers abgesehen..da freut er sich immer so wenn er sich  vorstellt wie sie heulen


troll?

unser primäres ziel ist es ausrüstung zu farmen.. wenn mein kollege eben out of ammo ist und wir nichts finden, bietet sich spielerloot eben an.. so ist das nun mal in der harten welt von dayz

wir hocken aber nicht in den hecken rum und killen systematisch spieler..

aber was willst du groß machen, je besser du ausgestattet bist, desto gefährlicher wird es.. so gutmütig wie INU sind wir sicher nicht... wir gehen gefahr aus dem weg, aber wenn es zu kontakt kommt schießen wir ohne zu zögern... keine lust wegen sowas dann ins gras zu beißen...


----------



## doceddy (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab n Problem... Habe mir ArmA2 Free runtergeladen, um zu schauen wie die Performace so ist, bevor ich mir das volle Spiel+Mod hole. Im Singleplayer lief alles gut, aber im MP habe ich höchstens 25fps. Das Komische dabei ist, dass meine GPU-Auslastung nicht über 30% steigt. Gibts für dieses Problem schon eine Lösung?


----------



## wari (5. Juli 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Ich hab n Problem... Habe mir ArmA2 Free runtergeladen, um zu schauen wie die Performace so ist, bevor ich mir das volle Spiel+Mod hole. Im Singleplayer lief alles gut, aber im MP habe ich höchstens 25fps. Das Komische dabei ist, dass meine GPU-Auslastung nicht über 30% steigt. Gibts für dieses Problem schon eine Lösung?


 
ne, dafür wird es auch nie eine lösung geben.. 1 seite zuvor haben wir noch drüber diskutiert 

es gibt arma II server, die hauen die welt voller KIs, farhzeugen oder anderen items, dann ruckelts dementsprechend, unabhängig von hardware... das spiel ist halt schon etwas aelter und skaliert eher nicht mit neuer hardware..

dayz hingegen laeuft allgemein etwas besser, allerdings sind in großen städten 25-30 fps standard, musste dich mit anfreunden...

außerhalb von städten hast du dann so 30-40 fps..

mag zwar recht niedrig klingen, aber in dayz ist das nicht sonderlich tragisch und man gewöhnt sich schnell dran..

is halt kein bf3 oder CoD, wo du schnelle reflexe brauchst, von daher geht das klar..


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> so gutmütig wie INU sind wir sicher nicht... wir gehen gefahr aus dem weg, aber wenn es zu kontakt kommt schießen wir ohne zu zögern... keine lust wegen sowas dann ins gras zu beißen...


 Soooo, ich jetzt eben auch das erste mal. War (es war dunkel, DE Server) unten (SW) am Flugfeld im Tower, wo irgendwelche Scherzbolde (was btw in letzter Zeit, auch bei vielen anderen "Knotenpunkten", stark zugenommen hat) versucht haben mit Sandsäcken und Stacheldraht den Eingang zu versperren. Hab mich gerade so reingewurschtelt, da höre ich Schritte. Zuerst dachte ich es wären Zs, die dann auch gleich um die Ecke zum Eingang rein kamen. Aber mir war so als hätte ich noch Schritte von nem anderen Spieler gehört. Ich knall die drei Zs am Eingang ab (die natürlich problemlos an den Sperren vorbei bzw durch kommen^^), dreh mich rum, liegt da plötzlich ein Spieler auf der Treppe (der war 20 Sekunden vorher noch nicht da) bzw auf dem ersten Absatz und zielt auf mich. Quasi im Reflex halte ich direkt drauf und baller ca. 10 Schuß mit meinem automatischen Gewehr auf ihn. Er war quasi sofort tot.

Zuerst hat es mich etwas geärgert, dann dachte ich mir, er hat vermutlich nur deswegen nicht sofort geschossen, weil er wollte das ich erstmal die Zs erledige. Außerdem lag er da ganz schön verdächtig, und sagte auch (schon vorher) keinen Ton. Der wollte mich ganz sicher auch abknallen. Hab mir dann von ihm (er hatte durchschnittliches Equip, ca 1-2h Spielzeit) 3 x G17 Magazine für meine Uzi von ihm genommen (die frist ja zum Glück jedes Mag, wenn das Kaliber stimmt), und den Rest liegen lassen. Hab auch den Body nicht "gehidet" - man ist ja kein Unmensch (und ich hab eh nix davon). Den Nachrichten im Chat entnahm ich das er ca. 5-6 mal versuchte wieder in der Nähe zu spawnen, was wohl nicht klappte da er kurz drauf das Spiel verlassen hatte.

Das war das erste mal das ich sofort und ohne Vorwarnung geschossen hab, aber auch nur weil die Situation suggerierte, wenn ich nicht schieße, er wird ganz sicher schießen. Zumal er im Vorteil war. Nicht schön, aber ich lebe noch.


----------



## arkim (5. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wir sind allesamt, bis auf einer, tot
> Haben das NW Airfield gelootet und sind dann wieder zurück. Haben nen Berg bestiegen und dort wurden die ersten von uns angeschossen von einer Frau mit M14 Aim. Ich hab sie erblickt und mein gesamtes M14 Magazin in ihren Kopf entleert... Habe sie grade gelootet als von hinten jemand kam und mich übern Haufen schoss. Danach war Snake dran
> 
> Schade haben 3x M14, 1x M4A1 CCO und einmal FN FAL mit Nighvision verloren :/
> Der letzte war nur bewusstlos.


 
Spielt Ihr nicht auf nem eigenen Server? Wer war denn dann der Gegner? Oder bildet Ihr zwei Teams? Na ja, das war ja jedenfalls Weihnachten für den Gegner


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Spielt Ihr nicht auf nem eigenen Server? Wer war denn dann der Gegner? Oder bildet Ihr zwei Teams? Na ja, das war ja jedenfalls Weihnachten für den Gegner


 
Ne, nen eigenen Server haben wir nicht... die Bestellung dauert wohl auch ziemlich lange...

Der Gegner war vorerst nur ne "Frau" 

Sie war aber nicht allein... und wir haben den Fehler gemacht, zu 4. auf nen kleinen Hügel rauf, wo wir sie vermutet haben, nachdem ersten Schusswechsel.

Der Fehler war wohl, dass keiner unten blieb und die Gegend gescannt hat.

Das Weibsstück hat dann einen von uns umgehauen, dann hat Rob sie umgehauen.
Dann mussten wir kurz planen, wie wir das Zeug von unserem toten Kameraden (die Nachtsichknifte) mitnehmen, und in der Zeit kam noch mind. 1 Verbündeter der Frau... als er einen von uns gekillt hatte, bin ich an einer anderen Seite des Hügels runter, in der Hoffnung mehr zu sehen.

Da kam dann auch promt einer in meine Richtung runter, hab im Hocken aus 25m 4-5 Schüsse in in mit der M14 Aim reingehauen... er ging zu Boden und dann folgten ca. 5 Schüsse und ich ging zu Boden...

Keine Ahnung ob es nen anderer war oder der Typ den ich beschossen habe, hab aber Treffer meinerseits gesehen.

Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass einer alleine nen psychorun auf 4 Spieler macht, nachdem die seine Frau umgehauen haben


----------



## lol2k (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, man merkt wie alle paranoider werden und lieber schießen als erschossen zu werden - manchmal ist Angriff eben doch die beste Verteidigung! 
Nachdem ich gestern Abend/heute Nacht mehrere Male ohne ersichtlichen Grund niedergeschossen wurde (nur axt oder sogar unbewaffnet) hat auch meine Gutmütigkeit nachgelassen - jetzt wird erst geschossen, dann gefragt


----------



## doceddy (5. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ne, dafür wird es auch nie eine lösung geben.. 1 seite zuvor haben wir noch drüber diskutiert
> es gibt arma II server, die hauen die welt voller KIs, farhzeugen oder anderen items, dann ruckelts dementsprechend, unabhängig von hardware... das spiel ist halt schon etwas aelter und skaliert eher nicht mit neuer hardware..
> dayz hingegen laeuft allgemein etwas besser, allerdings sind in großen städten 25-30 fps standard, musste dich mit anfreunden...
> außerhalb von städten hast du dann so 30-40 fps..
> ...


 
Ja gut, dann ist alles klar. Mit 30fps kann ich bei ArmA gut leben, das fühlt sich dann schon mehr oder weniger flüssig an. Ich hoffe, dass DayZ besser laufen wird. Im Moment zocke ich auf einem Arma2Free-Server mit Zombies. Es ist zwar nicht annähernd so gut wie die Mod, reicht mir aber erstmal um die Welt kennenzulernen. Muss mich noch leider zwei Wochen gedulden, bis ich meine Klausuren und Präsentationen hinter mir habe 

Jetzt habe ich alles auf Sehr Hoch gestellt. Nur HD-Texturen fehlen und AA ist auf Niedrig, dafür die 3D-Auflösung auf 200%  Und das Spiel läuft auf dem Server immernoch mit den selben 23,6fps, jetzt aber bei ~50% Auslastung  Vielleicht versuche ich heute Abend die CPU auf 4GHz zu bringen und schaue, ob es etwas bringt...


----------



## lol2k (5. Juli 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann ist alles klar. Mit 30fps kann ich bei ArmA gut leben, das fühlt sich dann schon mehr oder weniger flüssig an. Ich hoffe, dass DayZ besser laufen wird. Im Moment zocke ich auf einem Arma2Free-Server mit Zombies. Es ist zwar nicht annähernd so gut wie die Mod, reicht mir aber erstmal um die Welt kennenzulernen. Muss mich noch leider zwei Wochen gedulden, bis ich meine Klausuren und Präsentationen hinter mir habe



Steck zZ auch in der Prüfungsphase, aber DayZ ist die willkommene Abwechselung - in zwei Wochen gehts dann aber auch richtig los, schließlich kann man ja nicht den ganzen Tag an der Bachelor-Arbeit schreiben 

Habe heute Vormittag zum ersten Mal mit einem Freund gemeinsam gespielt - ich sags euch- das steigert den Spielspaß um den Faktor 2!!
Bin von Cherno nach Mogilevka, dort haben wir uns getroffen - er hatte zur Überraschung eine AKM mit 4 Magazine für mich  Danach gings weiter über Gorka- Ziel nach dem Mittagessen ist Berenzino! Haben schon ein Zelt gelootet, einen Bus im Wald gefunden - wahnsinn wieviel das Spiel zu bieten hat, nicht nur von der qm² Anzahl! 
War bislang immer nur in Cherno und Elektro und habe an den sog. "bean-wars" (also purer kampf um Nahrung und Flüssigkeit) teilgenommen - jetzt zeigt sich eine ganz andere Seite vom Spiel - mit Karte, Kompass, größerem Rücksack, Streichhölzern, Feuerholz und Tieren zum Erlegen um sie anschließend zu braten- das Game ist schon jetzt mein Favorite 2012 - kann nur noch von DayZ in Arma III im Jahre 2013 getoppt werden 

An alle die es noch nicht zocken: Ihr verpasst was!


----------



## wari (5. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Steck zZ auch in der Prüfungsphase, aber DayZ ist die willkommene Abwechselung - in zwei Wochen gehts dann aber auch richtig los, schließlich kann man ja nicht den ganzen Tag an der Bachelor-Arbeit schreiben
> 
> Habe heute Vormittag zum ersten Mal mit einem Freund gemeinsam gespielt - ich sags euch- das steigert den Spielspaß um den Faktor 2!!
> Bin von Cherno nach Mogilevka, dort haben wir uns getroffen - er hatte zur Überraschung eine AKM mit 4 Magazine für mich  Danach gings weiter über Gorka- Ziel nach dem Mittagessen ist Berenzino! Haben schon ein Zelt gelootet, einen Bus im Wald gefunden - wahnsinn wieviel das Spiel zu bieten hat, nicht nur von der qm² Anzahl!
> ...



erstmal viel glück für die thesis, ich habs seit paar monaten hinter mir 

ich will echt nicht übertreiben, aber für mich ist dayZ eines der besten spiele der letzten jahre, oder sogar das beste.. es verdrängt momentan sämtliche spiele bei mir in den hintergrund und es ist nach 4 wochen kein stück langweilig geworden..

ich liebe halt openworld bzw sandboxspiele, indenen man einfach machen kann was man will.. die gabs zwar in der vergangenheit, aber immer hat der online- bzw pvp aspekt gefehlt^^.. 

und pvp in dayz ist absolut hardcore, da man komplett gelootet werden kann und eben von neuem beginnen muss, was es so das letzte mal nur bei ultima online gab...

solche spiele müsste es einfach öfters geben...

man stelle sich mal ein GTA in diesem dayzstil vor... wär auch mega^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...
> Habe heute Vormittag zum ersten Mal mit einem Freund gemeinsam gespielt - ich sags euch- das steigert den Spielspaß um den Faktor 2!!
> ...
> War bislang immer nur in Cherno und Elektro und habe an den sog. "bean-wars" (also purer kampf um Nahrung und Flüssigkeit) teilgenommen - jetzt zeigt sich eine ganz andere Seite vom Spiel - mit Karte, Kompass, größerem Rücksack, Streichhölzern, Feuerholz und Tieren zum Erlegen um sie anschließend zu braten- das Game ist schon jetzt mein Favorite 2012 - kann nur noch von DayZ in Arma III im Jahre 2013 getoppt werden
> ...



100% /sign !!!!

Ich werde heute beim neu spawnen wieder schnell ne crowbar packen und dann ab nach norden in nen bauernhof, knifte einsammeln und dann noch weiter nach norden !

bean-wars überlebt man einfach nicht lange... da unten im Süden ist zu viel los und keiner hat was zu verlieren, gewinnen tut aber auf Dauer auch keiner was !


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> 100% /sign !!!!
> 
> Ich werde heute beim neu spawnen wieder schnell ne crowbar packen und dann ab nach norden in nen bauernhof, knifte einsammeln und dann noch weiter nach norden !
> 
> bean-wars überlebt man einfach nicht lange... da unten im Süden ist zu viel los und keiner hat was zu verlieren, gewinnen tut aber auf Dauer auch keiner was !


 
Dann musste mir nacher noch sagen wo du gerespawnt bist, dann respawne ich solange bis ich bei dir bin


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann musste mir nacher noch sagen wo du gerespawnt bist, dann respawne ich solange bis ich bei dir bin


 
Oder wir spawnen einfach beide solange, bis wir Cherno oder Elektro mit bloßen Fäusten, von 2 Seiten einkreisen und befrieden können


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2012)

Naja dann musst nur du respawnen denn ich bin westlich von Elektro gespawnt


----------



## arkim (5. Juli 2012)

Ich muss auch mal geduldiger werden und nach Norden gehen. Ja, im Norden ausrüsten und dann als König der Welt in den Süden gehen - um dann mal schnell abgemetzelt zu werden...


----------



## lol2k (5. Juli 2012)

@ Snak3_Plissk3n & Robonator

trefft euch doch einfach an einem bestimmten Punkt - mach die Sache doch viel spannender! Habkeine 20-30 Mins gebraucht um von Cherno nach Mogilevka zu kommen! Die Berechnung der Himmelsrichtung anhand des Sonnenstandes und der Map (google) mal vorrausgesetzt! Trainiert den Orientierungsinn 
Einerseits suchen Spieler die Herausforderung, andererseits spawnen sie so lang bis sie nah genug an "ihrem" Lieblingsort sind, andere disconnecten sobald sie angeschossen oder von zombies verfolgt werden... strange 

wenn hardcore -dann richtig! 



arkim schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal geduldiger werden und nach Norden  gehen. Ja, im Norden ausrüsten und dann als König der Welt in den Süden  gehen - um dann mal schnell abgemetzelt zu werden...



Ne- im Norden bleiben  Süden ist Beginnerzone - kein Wunder das manche Beginner so schnell frustriert von dem Spiel sind weil sie das wahre Potential des Spiels gar nicht erst kennenlernen! Das Risiko in den Städten anderen Spielern/Zombies zum Opfer zu fallen ist doch wesentlich höher als im Norden! Bei solch großen Städten wollen alle zum Supermarkt, Hotel, Feuerwache - das kann einfach nicht gut gehen


----------



## arkim (5. Juli 2012)

Yeah jetzt habe ich im Norden jede Menge Verbände, 1866/Revolver mit reichlich Muni UND EINEN TARNANZUG, wie geil. Ich hoffe, der nützt auch was.
Da ging mir aber eben die Düse, hatte eben einen Verfolger der auf mich schoss, ich habe ihn leider nicht gesehen, zum Glück keine TReffer. Ich bin weggerannt wie ein Irrer. Leider keine Hinweise, wo ich bin...


----------



## lol2k (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Leider keine Hinweise, wo ich bin...



Ortseingangsschilder sind zwar in kyrill geschrieben - vergleichst du aber das Aussehen der Buchstaben mit den Bezeichnungen auf Maps wie diesen, weißt du schon wo du bist! 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, gezielt nach GPS-Geräten Ausschau zu halten! Die findest du laut DayZ Wiki in Militätanlagen und Baracken!


----------



## arkim (5. Juli 2012)

Kyrillisch kann ich lesen, aber manchmal ist man halt einfach irgendwo im Wald und kein Schild in Sicht. Jau und nach Sonne richte ich mich auch manchmal, aber sie ist auch schon mal ganz weg oder ich weiß eben nicht, wo sie steht und leider kann man ja nicht mehr andere fragen...

OMFG wie ich dieses Spiel hasse.
Im Tarnanzug, mit 1866er, Revolver, Fleisch, Munition für die Waffen in Rauhen Mengen, wollte ich kurz vor Mogilevka an einem Teich Wasser holen, weiß gar nicht ob das geht. Der PLan war, endlich mal irgendwo Rache an den Spielern zu üben  -- Jedenfalls habe ich den ersten Zombie von weitem erlegt, der zweite hinter mir her und ich dachte mir "den Berg hoch, dann wird er langsamer"... dann in aller Ruhe killen.. Nuja, ich ging steil hoch und wurde für einen kurzen Moment langsamer, genau der Moment, wo ich wieder direkt vom Zombie mit einem Schlag ausgeknockt wurde -> Ende der Veranstaltung SO EINE ********************************!§/&!(§%/&§$/&§$
Das war eigentlich mal wieder typisch. Wenn man sich erstmal Mühe gibt und ordentlich sammelt, geht man am Ende voll equipped drauf, ohne überhaupt mal geschossen zu haben. Nächstes Mal werde ich wieder Amok laufen und 1000 Zombies hinter mir pullen....

PS: Habt Ihr schon mal einen im Tarnanzug gesehen? Dieses grüne Chewbacca-Dingen? Wird der schlecht gesehen, wenn er liegt?


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> PS: Habt Ihr schon mal einen im Tarnanzug gesehen? Dieses grüne Chewbacca-Dingen? Wird der schlecht gesehen, wenn er liegt?


 
Es geht. Man sieht ihn auf jeden Fall schwerer aber auch Entfernung sieht man ihn fast genausogut wie jeden anderen auch da ja das Gras etc ausgeblendet wird :/


----------



## arkim (5. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Entfernung sieht man ihn fast genausogut wie jeden anderen auch da ja das Gras etc ausgeblendet wird :/


Ja genau das habe ich mir nämlich gedacht, dann bringts ja nicht sooo viel. Na ja vielleicht besser als im normalen Anzug. Aber für heute habe ich eh erstmal die Schnauze gestrichen voll 

Ich glaube ja ich könnte im PVP nur selten bestehen, mir geht da immer der Herzschlag auf 180 und meiine Reaktionen werden unkoordiniert... PAAANIK!!!


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2012)

Musst dir jemanden zum zusammen zocken suchen. Glaub mir das steigert den Spaßfaktor um drölftausend Prozent


----------



## lol2k (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Der PLan war, endlich mal irgendwo Rache an den Spielern zu üben


Das nenn ich Karma 



Robonator schrieb:


> Musst dir jemanden zum zusammen zocken suchen.  Glaub mir das steigert den Spaßfaktor um drölftausend Prozent


 
so siehts aus!


----------



## wari (5. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es geht. Man sieht ihn auf jeden Fall schwerer aber auch Entfernung sieht man ihn fast genausogut wie jeden anderen auch da ja das Gras etc ausgeblendet wird :/


 
einer der größten kritikpunkte in meinen augen.. aber daran wird sich nix ändern, ist eben ein engineproblem..

du kannst dich noch so toll im busch mit deinem tarnanzug verstecken, ein spieler der 100erte meter weiter weg ist, sieht dich auf einer blanken polygonenwiese hocken :/

aber ich trage so ein "chewbaccadingen" und wenn du damit im gras liegst, sehen dich in der naehe befindliche spieler fast nicht...


----------



## Bluefire87 (5. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie das Spieleraufkommen in *Berezino *so ist?

Ich hab jetzt für meine Verhältnisse schon richtig gute Ausrüstung gefunden und will ungern ein zu großes Risiko eingehen und mich daher zunächst nicht mehr in den Süden begeben. 

Ich vermute halt dadurch, dass die Stadt relativ weit oben im an der Ostküste liegt und soweit ich weiß auch keine "Neulinge" spawnen, dass sich dort vielleicht eher weniger Spieler rumtreiben.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juli 2012)

Im Grunde bringt der Guilli suit nur was bei frish gespawnten. Wer schon mehrere Tage lebt hat meist auch schon das NV gefunden oder im optimalsten Fall (so wie ich XD) besitzt er eine L85A2 mit Nightvision/Thermalvision. Egal ob gut getarnt im Busch, ich seh alles. Aber in einer Gruppe spielt es sich schon wesentlich besser. Wir sind momentan um die 20 Leute, das ist schon was ganz anderes als alleine.


----------



## arkim (5. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie das Spieleraufkommen in *Berezino *so ist?


 
Da sind schon immer mal welche. Ganz interessante Stadt, weil da außen auch so ein Militärzeltlager ist. Und manchmal spawnt man ja schon weiter oben an der Küste, so dass das dann nicht soooo weit weg ist. ach so, Du solltest mal einfach nicht an Deiner Ausrüstung hängen 



kero81 schrieb:


> Aber in einer Gruppe spielt es sich schon wesentlich besser. Wir sind momentan um die 20 Leute, das ist schon was ganz anderes als alleine.



Aber nicht auf einem öffentlich zugänglichen Server, oder? Ballert Ihr alle Spieler weg? Neulich war ich mal ohne Waffe und schon froh, dass mich mal einer hat leben lassen. Zur Zeit wird man ja auch weggeballert, wenn man keine Waffe hat.


----------



## Bluefire87 (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Da sind schon immer mal welche. Ganz interessante Stadt, weil da außen auch so ein Militärzeltlager ist. Und manchmal spawnt man ja schon weiter oben an der Küste, so dass das dann nicht soooo weit weg ist.


 
Ok, finde die Stadt von den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten/Gebäuden laut Karte nämlich auch ganz attraktiv. 
Aber naja, no risk no fun.


----------



## killer196 (5. Juli 2012)

So viele sind da nicht. War letztens dort, wie ausgestorben! (ausser dem massen an zombies versteht sich )


----------



## lol2k (5. Juli 2012)

Ich wage zu behaupten, das im Norden potentiell mehr Spieler mit Erfahrung und gutem Equipment unterwegs sind als im Süden!
Zum einen kämpfen wenige mit sehr guter Ausrüstung im Süden weil die Gefahr doch sehr hoch ist, schnell der schieren Masse an Zombies und neu spawnenden Spielern zum Opfer zu fallen und darüber hinaus befindet sich im Nordwesten der Map das verdammt große Airfield. Da militärisch, sehr nützliche und zumeist rare Gegenstände vort Ort! Todesgarantie = ultra hoch


----------



## kero81 (5. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf einem öffentlich zugänglichen Server, oder? Ballert Ihr alle Spieler weg? Neulich war ich mal ohne Waffe und schon froh, dass mich mal einer hat leben lassen. Zur Zeit wird man ja auch weggeballert, wenn man keine Waffe hat.



Es gibt NUR öffentliche Server?! Natürlich wird auf alles geschossen was nicht im Clan ist oder als Gast bei uns mitspielt. Das ist doch der Sinn und Zweck wenn man in DayZ ein Team erstellt... Meist ist es jedoch so das viele Disconnecten wenn über 15 Leute mit [TWT] Clantag joinen.  Irgendwann ist der Server dann in unserer Hand.

Ich freu mich schon wenn ich den eigenen Server hab. Domination!


----------



## wari (5. Juli 2012)

mit 20 leuten stell ich mir das etwas fummelig vor.. kannste ja nirgends mehr unentdeckt hin^^


----------



## INU.ID (5. Juli 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird auf alles geschossen was nicht im Clan ist oder als Gast bei uns mitspielt. Das ist doch der Sinn und Zweck wenn man in DayZ ein Team erstellt...


Sinn und Zweck des Spiels ist es Spaß zu haben. Wenn für dich/deine Gruppe dazu gehört, alle anderen Spieler, die ebenfalls Spaß haben wollen, quasi grundlos niederzumähen, dann ist das natürlich irgendwo dein/euer gutes Recht - aber trotzdem nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spiels. 



> Meist ist es jedoch so das viele Disconnecten wenn über 15 Leute mit [TWT] Clantag joinen.  Irgendwann ist der Server dann in unserer Hand.


 Geil, das muß ja richtig Spaß machen so DayZ zu zocken. 


kero81 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn ich den eigenen Server hab.


 Also ich persönlich freu mich dann auch. 

Sry, aber ich find - wie schon erwähnt - grundloses "erledigen" von Spielern halt einfach lame.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Habt Ihr schon mal einen im Tarnanzug gesehen? Dieses grüne Chewbacca-Dingen? Wird der schlecht gesehen, wenn er liegt?


 
Morgen gibst Screenshots von den Anzügen, gelle Pentaquark und Robonator    

War das eine geile Runde gerade... morgen mehr dazu, bin zu müde... aber ich liebe das Spiel / den Mod !!!


----------



## Pentaquark (6. Juli 2012)

Leute, haltet euch von Bäumen fern. Sie sind böse. Bööse.
Hab mich grad an einen gelegt, ein kleines Stück nach rechts bewegt und KRRRRACK, Knochenbruch, Schock, instant tot.
Ich bin stark dafür, dass man in künftigen Patches Bäume fällen kann..


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Muhahaha der Tag war echt hammer  Fünf Wookies und ihr großes Abenteuer  Okay danach waren wir 4 Wookies und ein Han Solo... Bäume sind echt böööööse...


----------



## bl4ckface (6. Juli 2012)

für diejenigen die gerne noch mehr gameplay sehen würden und evtl fragen allgemein zu DayZ ArmA 2 & mods haben, werde ich morgen den grossteil des tages (ab ca. 15:00) DayZ streamen.

*http://www.twitch.tv/h4kkz*

ihr könnt gerne zuschauen und mich mit fragen löchern, falls ihr welche haben solltet.

FYI:
ich spiele ArmA 2 seit 2 jahren und den grossteil davon habe ich in ACE2 (Advanced Combat Environment 2) verbracht und behaupte dadurch 99% der kniffe und tücken von ArmA 2 zu kennen.

_(ich verdiene kein geld mit streamen und so wird es auch bleiben. all dies mache ich ausschliesslich aus spass.)_


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es gibt NUR öffentliche Server?! Natürlich wird auf alles geschossen was nicht im Clan ist oder als Gast bei uns mitspielt. Das ist doch der Sinn und Zweck wenn man in DayZ ein Team erstellt... Meist ist es jedoch so das viele Disconnecten wenn über 15 Leute mit [TWT] Clantag joinen.  Irgendwann ist der Server dann in unserer Hand.



Na ja, aber wo ist dann noch der Reiz? Sag mal, auf welchen Servern findet man Euch denn und wenn dann wo? Eher im Norden? Weil ich würde gerne mal vorbeischauen und in Kamikaze-Manier mal so viele wie möglich von Euch von der Karte fegen! 



bl4ckface schrieb:


> für diejenigen die gerne noch mehr gameplay sehen würden und evtl fragen allgemein zu DayZ ArmA 2 & mods haben, werde ich morgen den grossteil des tages (ab ca. 15:00) DayZ streamen.
> 
> *h4kkz*
> 
> ...



Super, wenn ich nicht gerade selber spiele, schaue ich gerne mal rein. Spiel aber ruhig etwas mehr auf Action bedacht und nicht ganz so konservativ bitte, also nicht nur im Wald aufhalten 



Pentaquark schrieb:


> Leute, haltet euch von Bäumen fern. Sie sind böse. Bööse.
> Hab mich grad an einen gelegt, ein kleines Stück nach rechts bewegt und KRRRRACK, Knochenbruch, Schock, instant tot.



Soll das ein Scherz sein oder passiert das wirklich?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...
> Soll das ein Scherz sein oder passiert das wirklich?


 
Ist leider wirklich passiert !

Ich habe ihn dabei beobachtet, weil ich ihm ne Position durchgegeben habe... er kroch an einer Tanne, die auch unten ziemlich dicht ist vom Hang runter, über ne Wurzel und dann *KNACK *!

Da lag instant seine Leiche und es kam auch direkt die Meldung er sei tot !

Tree of death

Das Problem ist bekannt...

Wir hatten noch Glück, weil seine Leiche noch voll equipped da war, aber wir haben dort auf Ihne gewartet und leider ist die Leiche despawned, kurz bevor er sie erreicht hat... richtig ärgerlich !


----------



## ankabo (6. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du brauchst Arma 2 und OA für Dayz. Ich würde aber empfehlen gleich die Aniversary Edition mit allen Addons zu holen da du dann bessere Texturen hast.


 
Hi!

Hat man mit Arma X bessere Texturen als mit dem normalen Arma2 + OA?
Sollte ich mir dann Private Military Company hinzukaufen für die besseren Texturen?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Juli 2012)

Wird eigl. der aktuelle Stand des Spiels gespeichert bzw. kann man das Spiel beenden u. am nächsten Tag weiter machen?


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juli 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wird eigl. der aktuelle Stand des Spiels gespeichert bzw. kann man das Spiel beenden u. am nächsten Tag weiter machen?


 
Jap. Dein Charakter wird auf dem sogenannten "Hive" gespeichert, der Hauptserver zu dem alle Server verbunden sind. Fahrzeuge und Zelte hingegen sind nur lokal auf dem jeweiligen Server gespeichert (zb. DE1, EU5 etcpp.)


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat man mit Arma X bessere Texturen als mit dem normalen Arma2 + OA?
> Sollte ich mir dann Private Military Company hinzukaufen für die besseren Texturen?


 ARMA X beinhaltet alle bisher erschienenden ARMA Spiele und Addons/DLCs. Mit PMC sind lediglich die Texturen von ein paar Spielfiguren hoch aufgelöst. Am besten du kauft dir Arma X oder CO. Fals du es bei Steam kaufen möchtest im BIS Store gibt es 25% Rabatt auf die keys.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (6. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Jap. Dein Charakter wird auf dem sogenannten "Hive" gespeichert, der Hauptserver zu dem alle Server verbunden sind. Fahrzeuge und Zelte hingegen sind nur lokal auf dem jeweiligen Server gespeichert (zb. DE1, EU5 etcpp.)



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, 
Ich muss mir jetzt nur noch Arma 2 kaufen u. dann kanns los gehen! 

Danke LG EDDIE


----------



## ankabo (6. Juli 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> ARMA X beinhaltet alle bisher erschienenden ARMA Spiele und Addons/DLCs. Mit PMC sind lediglich die Texturen von ein paar Spielfiguren hoch aufgelöst. Am besten du kauft dir Arma X oder CO. Fals du es bei Steam kaufen möchtest im BIS Store gibt es 25% Rabatt auf die keys.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Habe mir schon vor 2 Wochen Arma2 mit OA geholt (über Steam in einem Paket) und möchte natürlich grafisch das beste rausholen. Wenn sich aber PMC nicht wirklich lohnt wegen der Texturen... Oder sollte ich die knapp 9€ investieren?

Kann ich mein Profilnamen ändern ohne den Char zu verlieren? Glaube da etwas von ID gelesen zu haben, dass es möglich ist.
Ich spiele nicht oft und bin allein. Wenn ich das hier immer so lese frage ich mich, ob ich freundlich zu anderen sein soll (was eigentlich Sinn macht) oder mir direkt eine kleine Gruppe suche... Fragen über Fragen


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Habe mir schon vor 2 Wochen Arma2 mit OA geholt (über Steam in einem Paket) und möchte natürlich grafisch das beste rausholen. Wenn sich aber PMC nicht wirklich lohnt wegen der Texturen... Oder sollte ich die knapp 9€ investieren?
> 
> Kann ich mein Profilnamen ändern ohne den Char zu verlieren? Glaube da etwas von ID gelesen zu haben, dass es möglich ist.
> Ich spiele nicht oft und bin allein. Wenn ich das hier immer so lese frage ich mich, ob ich freundlich zu anderen sein soll (was eigentlich Sinn macht) oder mir direkt eine kleine Gruppe suche... Fragen über Fragen



9 euro NUR für die surviver-modelle halte ich für übertrieben 

zombies sind nämlich hochaufgelöst, auch zb tarnanzüge die du finden kannst sind ebenfalls hochaufgelöst..

landschaften, waffen und gebaeude sowieso, sofern du armaII CO hast...


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Habe mir schon vor 2 Wochen Arma2 mit OA geholt (über Steam in einem Paket) und möchte natürlich grafisch das beste rausholen. Wenn sich aber PMC nicht wirklich lohnt wegen der Texturen... Oder sollte ich die knapp 9€ investieren?


 nein, nur wenn du auch vor hast später das Hauptspiel zu spielen. Alternativ kannst du auf dem Steam Summer Sale warten, dort wird es dann wohl 50% Rabat darauf geben.


----------



## lol2k (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Kann ich mein Profilnamen ändern ohne den Char zu verlieren? Glaube da etwas von ID gelesen zu haben, dass es möglich ist.



Dein Name richtet sich nach dem Steamname!



ankabo schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht oft und bin allein. Wenn ich das hier immer so lese frage ich mich, ob ich freundlich zu anderen sein soll (was eigentlich Sinn macht) oder mir direkt eine kleine Gruppe suche... Fragen über Fragen



Das musst du selbst rausfinden wie du auf Spieler reagierst! Habe schon alles erlebt - von freundlich, hilfsbereit über egoistisch und ungefragt übern haufen schießen bis hin zum Spaß an der Freude am Töten! Das Spielverhalten ist so vielfältig wie die Gemüter in der realen Welt- praktisch ein Spiegelbild!
Viele reagieren sensibler wenn sie grundlos oder hinterrücks gemeuchelt wurden - nach dem Motto: "Nach mir die Sinnflut"
Tendenziell: Um so hochwertiger das Equipment, um so höher die Schussbereitschaft um jenes zu schützen!

Wenn man allerdings neu startet/respawned ist die Chance groß das man mit anderen Spielern gefahrenlos kooperieren kann, da vermutlich keiner im Besitz einer Waffe ist 

P.S. Im Team wirst du vermutlich mehr Freude am Spiel haben und viel schneller lernen!


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dein Name richtet sich nach dem Steamname!


 Nein! denn kann man ändern, ob der charaker gespeichert wird kann ich nicht sagen(denke schon, der müsste doch an die Spiel ID gebunden sein)


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

der name der non-steam version richtet sich nach deinem PC-namen, nich so doll...^^ hab bisher keine möglichkeit gefunden den ingame zu ändern..


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> der name der non-steam version richtet sich nach deinem PC-namen, nich so doll...^^ hab bisher keine möglichkeit gefunden den ingame zu ändern..


 in arma 2 den namen des Profils ändern/ein neues anlegen? Bin mir sicher das, dass geht.


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> in arma 2 den namen des Profils ändern/ein neues anlegen? Bin mir sicher das, dass geht.


 
ne, kann den namen im spielerprofil nicht ändern...zumindest nicht ingame

EDIT: google kennt die lösung 



> Create the new **cool name** profile then copy your old profile's  settings to the new profile name folder.  Typically you can find your  old profile under C:\Documents and Settings\<current profile>\My  Documents\Arma 2 Other  Profiles\<lamename>\<lamename>.Arma2Profile where the  <current profile> and <lamename> are placeholders for  whatever your profile name is for your computer and Arma 2 profile.   Once you've copied the <lamename>.Arma2Profile over to the new  cool name folder then rename the <lamename>.Arma2Profile to  <coolname>.Arma2Profile.
> 
> This is how it worked in Arma and looks like it works the same for Arma  2.  The above explanation might be a little hard to follow but if you  have questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ne, kann den namen im spielerprofil nicht ändern...zumindest nicht ingame



es gibt im arma 2 hauptmenü doch ne Möglichkeit das Profil zu ändern(bin nicht zuhause und kann es deshalb nicht genau sagen sonst einfach mal googeln da findet man sofort etwas)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. Juli 2012)

Bei Arma X ist derzeit nur zu beachten, dass man nicht weiter patchen darf, als bis 93965 !

Alles andere da drüber klappt derzeit nicht bei Arma X Usern... im changelog für den nächsten DayZ patch steht aber drin, dass es mit dem kommenden patch gefixed wird


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Also Snake und Penta ich poste mal den von mir ausgewählten Screenshot vom gestrigen Tag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Haha, 5 Wookies...



ankabo schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht oft und bin allein. Wenn ich das hier immer so lese frage ich mich, ob ich freundlich zu anderen sein soll (was eigentlich Sinn macht) oder mir direkt eine kleine Gruppe suche... Fragen über Fragen


Ganz einfach: Seit ca. 1-2 Wochen kommt man ohne Waffe auf die Welt (vorher hatte jeder eine Makarov mit Munition) und ich denke Waffen zu finden ist schwerer geworden. Oft findest Du Waffen und keine Munition. Zumindest für den Neuling schwierig.
Dazu kam, dass der Side Channel, ein globaler Chat soweit ich weiß nirgendwo verfügbar ist.

Eine Zeitenwende.

Vorher: Spieler chatteten viel global, sprachen sich ab, gaben sich Tipps. Fragten oft global an, ob jemand da und da ist oder ob er freundlich gesinnt ist. Häufig freundliche Mitspieler getroffen. Da wurde noch diskutiert, ob auf russischen Servern eher gekillt wird als auf europäischen...
Heute: Jeder ballert jeden sofort ab, da praktisch kaum Kommunikation ausser im Team, und da alle Angst um ihre mühsam gesammelten Sachen haben. Wer nicht zuerst schießt, hat schon verloren und wird meist die Küste sehen.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> es gibt im arma 2 hauptmenü doch ne Möglichkeit das Profil zu ändern(bin nicht zuhause und kann es deshalb nicht genau sagen sonst einfach mal googeln da findet man sofort etwas)


 
Genau -> Das Hauptprofil kann man nicht umbenennen, aber Ihr könnt in Arma doch weitere Profile anlegen und nach Lust und Laune verwenden.


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also Snake und Penta ich poste mal den von mir ausgewählten Screenshot vom gestrigen Tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mh, bei mir sieht der anzug irgendwie anders aus... liegt wohl am fehlenden texturpack..

btw: wie hockt man sich hin? xD


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Bei mir is das sitzen auf Ä gebunden ^^ Musste mal im Optionsmenü schauen


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Achtung, krabbeln in einer Wohnung (ich erwartete einen Spieler) ist auch gefährlich. Am Tisch bricht man sich die Knochen!
Ansonsten bin ich eben dank Steuerung verpeist worden. Habe schön die Zombies von einem fremden Player weggepullt, wollte gepflegt den Berg hoch, doch irgendwie klappte es nicht, sie abzuhängen. Als es brenzlig wurde, hing die ALT-Taste wieder fest, so dass ich nicht auf sie zielen konnte, normalerweise drückt man dann ja zweimal ALT und der Charakter bewegt sich wieder in die Richtung. Hat nur nicht rechtzeitig geklappt: So wurde ich Zombie-Nachtisch, schade, war kurz vorm riesigen Airfield im Norden, da war ich noch nie.


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

hab grad mal wieder den status auf der aktuellen page gecheckt.. ich zocke nun seit etwa 4 wochen und die aktiven spieler haben sich seitdem von 50k auf über 100k verdoppelt^^

vermute mal, dass dayz in etwa das gleiche wie damals counterstrike blühen wird... es wird zum festen bestandteil von arma III und irgendwann ein standalone game - und dann vermutlich casualisiert und ruiniert...


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> vermute mal, dass dayz in etwa das gleiche wie damals counterstrike blühen wird... es wird zum festen bestandteil von arma III und irgendwann ein standalone game - und dann vermutlich casualisiert und ruiniert...


 
Casualiert? Meinste "für den casual gamer"? Familienfreundlich? Damit auch CSU-Frauen mit der ganzen Familie spielen können 

Heute eine geile Aktion in Elektro gehabt. Da steht auf einem Dach ein Spieler, ohne Waffe, der grüßt mich, geht zurück und läuft volle Kanone vom Dach runter. Ein Selbstmörder


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Leider geht es vielen Spielen so wie du es beschrieben hast 



> Achtung, krabbeln in einer Wohnung (ich erwartete einen Spieler) ist auch gefährlich. Am Tisch bricht man sich die Knochen!
> Ansonsten bin ich eben dank Steuerung verpeist worden. Habe schön die Zombies von einem fremden Player weggepullt, wollte gepflegt den Berg hoch, doch irgendwie klappte es nicht, sie abzuhängen. Als es brenzlig wurde, hing die ALT-Taste wieder fest, so dass ich nicht auf sie zielen konnte, normalerweise drückt man dann ja zweimal ALT und der Charakter bewegt sich wieder in die Richtung. Hat nur nicht rechtzeitig geklappt: So wurde ich Zombie-Nachtisch, schade, war kurz vorm riesigen Airfield im Norden, da war ich noch nie.


Tische und Bäume, ich glaub das Holz hat sich gegen die Spieler verschworen 
Das NW-Airfield ist nicht soo toll, erwarte dort nicht zu viel. Klar in den Barracken kann man richtig schön fündig werden aber da brauchste schon n bischen Glück. Besonders da in den Towern meistens Scharfschützen sitzen. Viele liegen auch ums Airfield herum auf der Lauer. Ist halt eine freie Fläche, perfekt um ahnungslose Spieler auszuschalten.


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Casualiert? Meinste "für den casual gamer"? Familienfreundlich? Damit auch CSU-Frauen mit der ganzen Familie spielen können
> 
> Heute eine geile Aktion in Elektro gehabt. Da steht auf einem Dach ein Spieler, ohne Waffe, der grüßt mich, geht zurück und läuft volle Kanone vom Dach runter. Ein Selbstmörder


 

trotz all dem erfolg, den dayz momentan erfährt ist es ein hardcorespiel, eigentlich nicht für die breite masse gedacht... aber es wird sicher viele entwickler geben, die darin enormes potenzial (geld) sehen und es dann spielerisch so zugänglich machen, dass es eine noch größere spielerschaft anspricht, zwecks kommerziellem erfolg..

darunter leiden dann die anhänger wie wir, die es von der ersten stunde an spielen und geliebt haben...


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich nicht. Ich hoffe, es bleibt einigermaßen unerbittlich. Und ja, pay2win wie beim Diablo drängt sich auf, aber ich will mal nichts gesagt haben  EDIT: Obwohl - dann würde es erst richtig wehtun, wenn man gemeuchelt und ausgeraubt wird


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht. Ich hoffe, es bleibt einigermaßen unerbittlich. Und ja, pay2win wie beim Diablo-Müll drängt sich auf, aber ich will mal nichts gesagt haben


 
das ist halt ein grund, warum ichs anspreche.. als alter diablo fan wurde ich mit teil 3 enttaeuscht ohne ende.. es gammelt ungespielt in der ecke rum.. da sieht man, was aus einem spiel aus den oben genannten gründen werden kann..

aber das ist trotzdem nur zukunftspinnerei.. aktuell ist das spiel bzw die mod ja eigentum von rocket und ich denke, dass sich da mal so schnell nichts ändern wird


----------



## ankabo (6. Juli 2012)

Oh Mann, ist voll schlimm auf der Arbeit zu hocken, Abends keine Zeit zu haben und seinen Char endlich wieder auf die Reise schicken möchte 
Mal ein paar Erfahrungen von mir:
Die ersten 4-6 Connects bin ich gerannt, gestorben, geschlichen, gestorben, gesucht (nix gefunden) gestorben, freundliche Leute getroffen, nix dabei gehabt...
Aber dann ging es los. Raus aus dem Süden, Scheune, LeeEnfield gefunden, Getränke und Essen... Es wurde besser. Dann habe ich mich erst einmal von den großen Städten fern gehalten und bin nur Dörfer und Scheunen angegangen. Zwischendurch musste ich (weil ich neu war und froh darum endlich mal was gefunden zu haben) auf einen Berg rauf und Disconnecten, weil mir die Zs sonst den Hintern aufgerissen hätten.
Nun bin ich schon ein paar Stunden im Norden unterwegs, ein paar Waffen, etwas Ausrüstung und Futter gefunden und bin so die Wege abgelaufen (immer den Weg im Auge, doch selbst im Wald unterwegs gewesen). So habe ich Ortschaft um Ortschaft ein wenig erkundet und freute mich schon über mein "langes" Leben.
Dann bekam ich auch endlich heraus, wie ich den Bag richtig bediene und TADA... Ich konnte mehr mit mir herumschleppen und das Leben wurde einfacher.
Habe mal hier und da ein paar Zs gekillt, weil ich in das Dorf wollte, mir dort aber zu viele herumgelaufen waren. Taktik: Eine kleine Anhöhe, Zs auf Entfernung und dann mit der LeeEnfield alles geplättet was kam. War relativ easy.
Dann kam ich in ein Dorf (Sorry, kenne die Namen noch alle nicht) und lag im Gras um einen Plan zu schmieden, wie ich dort am besten vorgehe. Ich wollte halt mal schauen, was in der Kirche so zu holen ist. Auf einmal hörte ich Schreie und mich hatte ein Z entdeckt. Der war schon nah, Schuss und weg und auf einmal kamen mehr. Also, was mache ich? Ab, Beine in die Hand (Nein, war noch nichts gebrochen  ) und rauf auf eine Wiese. Während des Rennens drehte ich mich immer wieder um und kam mir vor wie Robbie Williams, der vor einer Groupiegruppe flüchtet. Dachte ich mir - Scheiss drauf, sammel alle Zombies zur Kaffeefahrt ein, rein in die Kirche und dann gibt es ein Massaker. Ich hatte kurz zuvor gelesen, dass die Zs in Gebäuden langsam sind. Also schön an den Altar gestellt und dann immer auf Kopfhöhe. So kamen mal eben 20 Kills oder so zustande, das Dorf war leer. Ich weiss, ein Screenshot wäre nun schön gewesen.
Das Vorgehen funktionierte schonmal, denoch hielt ich mich wieder sehr zurück. Als ich an einer Kreuzung stand und mir den Weg aussuchen musste, hörte ich aus einer Richtung Schüsse. Was tun? Hin und helfen oder lieber weiter? Ich gehe also lieber in die andere Richtung.
Endlich habe ich mal etwas zur Orientierung gefunden und weiss nun auch, wie ich am besten auf der Map zurecht komme.
Dann kam mein erster Deerstand. 3 Z liefen unten herum, schön umgangen, rauf und dort lag eine AK und eine Shotgun, sonst aber nichts. Alles klar, wollte irgendwie die LeeEnfield behalten, weil ich dafür immer soviel Munition gesehen hatte. Also, LeeEnfield an die Seite, AK in die Hand, Zs killen und am Ende die LeeEnfield wieder aufheben und weiter 

Das Game macht ohne Ende Spass, vor allem, wenn man endlich alle Funktionen irgendwie drauf hat. Nun habe ich schon eher Angst jemanden zu treffen, weil ich bestimmt nicht ohne Grund auf jemanden schiessen werde. Das Ziel ist überleben und nicht irgendwelche Kills zu sammeln. Wenn ich das möchte, spiele ich CoD oder BF3.

Also, wenn ihr mich seht, ich BIN DEFINITIV freundlich!!!! Ich schließe mich gerne irgendwelchen Leuten an, helfe usw.

Ich werde meinen Tag mal irgendwie auf [PCGH]ankabo setzen, dann sollte man mich erkennen.

So, soviel mal von mir


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Naja erkennen werden wir zumindest dich wohl kaum. Server wo man den Namen beim Crosshair sieht sind einfach lame weil man dann auch die Entfernung perfekt sieht und man nichtmal genau nach Spielern suchen muss, sondern einfach nur mit dem Fadenkreuz am Horizont entlang gehen muss um jemanden zu finden. 

Die AK hättest du behalten sollen da die etwas leiser ist als die Lee Enfield. 



> Scheiss drauf, sammel alle Zombies zur Kaffeefahrt ein, rein in die Kirche und dann gibt es ein Massaker. Ich hatte kurz zuvor gelesen, dass die Zs in Gebäuden langsam sind. Also schön an den Altar gestellt und dann immer auf Kopfhöhe. So kamen mal eben 20 Kills oder so zustande, das Dorf war leer. Ich weiss, ein Screenshot wäre nun schön gewesen.


Hehehe als wir am NW-Airfield waren kamen auch so einige Zombies in die Barracken, leider hatte kaum jemand Munition also musste ich mit meiner M14 und später mit der M4 auf die Zombies ballern. Mein Killcount stieg von ca 21 hoch auf 69  Die Barracken waren voller Leichen


----------



## ankabo (6. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja erkennen werden wir zumindest dich wohl kaum. Server wo man den Namen beim Crosshair sieht sind einfach lame weil man dann auch die Entfernung perfekt sieht und man nichtmal genau nach Spielern suchen muss, sondern einfach nur mit dem Fadenkreuz am Horizont entlang gehen muss um jemanden zu finden.



OK, dachte man sieht es vielleicht eher. Habe noch nicht viele Leute getroffen 



> Die AK hättest du behalten sollen da die etwas leiser ist als die Lee Enfield.



Wie du siehst, ich muss noch lernen...


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

1866er ist auch schön leise. Oder die Axt


----------



## ankabo (6. Juli 2012)

So wie ich es gelesen habe, ist die Winchester zwar leiser, doch die Range auch nur 150m, bei der Lee Enfield sind es 400m. Sollte diese Entfernung ausreichen um die Zs dann doch weniger anzulocken?
Gefühlt liegt auch meistens mehr Munition für die Lee Enfield herum


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Was issn da los? Auf einem Server wurden die Spieler zu Hunden. QnOmniKai [15 Uhr]


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> So wie ich es gelesen habe, ist die Winchester zwar leiser, doch die Range auch nur 150m, bei der Lee Enfield sind es 400m. Sollte diese Entfernung ausreichen um die Zs dann doch weniger anzulocken?
> Gefühlt liegt auch meistens mehr Munition für die Lee Enfield herum


 
Die Lee Enfield ist eine der lautesten Waffen in dem Spiel  ich glaub auf 300m lockt sie jeden Zombie an


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

thedukey - HD PC Gaming! - Insane shot!

Player aus -kA - 1km mit Lee Enfield gekillt!


----------



## CiSaR (6. Juli 2012)

Vllt kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.
Wenn ich auf einen Server joinen will bleib er immer beim Loading Bildschirm hängen. Der Balken ist voll und auch der Task Manager sagt das das Game nicht abgestürzt ist aber es geht einfach nicht weiter


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich es gelesen habe, ist die Winchester zwar leiser, doch die Range auch nur 150m, bei der Lee Enfield sind es 400m. Sollte diese Entfernung ausreichen um die Zs dann doch weniger anzulocken?
> Gefühlt liegt auch meistens mehr Munition für die Lee Enfield herum



Falscher Ansatz  Prinzipiell schießt jede Nicht-Shotgun verdammt weit. Es gab nen schönes Testtool was ne Bulletcam aktivieren konnte. Theoretischerweise könntest du mit der Lee Enfield auch auf 2-3 KM noch einen Kill machen.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> thedukey - HD PC Gaming! - Insane shot!
> 
> Player aus -kA - 1km mit Lee Enfield gekillt!


 
Da war ganz sicher kein Kilometer, das sind eher 400-500 Meter. Ein Kilometer ist viel weiter


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Vllt kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.
> Wenn ich auf einen Server joinen will bleib er immer beim Loading Bildschirm hängen. Der Balken ist voll und auch der Task Manager sagt das das Game nicht abgestürzt ist aber es geht einfach nicht weiter


 
Das Problem war bei den neuesten Betas zum Beispiel. Weiss aber nicht, ob das noch so ist.


----------



## butter_milch (6. Juli 2012)

Verdammt :/

Liege östlich von Pogorevka mit einem gebrochenen Bein. Wer mir Morphin vorbeibringt kann sich auf eine schallgedämpfte Bizon SD + Magazin freuen


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Verdammt :/
> 
> Liege östlich von Pogorevka mit einem gebrochenen Bein. Wer mir Morphin vorbeibringt kann sich auf eine schallgedämpfte Bizon SD + Magazin freuen


 
Hahaha genau die haben wir gestern auch gefunden mit 2 Magazinen


----------



## butter_milch (6. Juli 2012)

Schadet nie eine 2. zu haben


----------



## killer196 (6. Juli 2012)

auf welchem server bist du?


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Hmm doch eig schon da ich dann den gesamtes Rest in meinem Rucksack wegwerfen müsste  M14 Aim, Bison und dann noch eine Bison? Nimmt viel Platz


----------



## butter_milch (6. Juli 2012)

Danke killer. Mach deinem Namen aber bitte nicht alle Ehre 

Server kam grad per PM.

@Robonator:

Du hättest doch sicherlich auch ein paar Freunde ^^

Btw. suche noch Leute zum zocken, wenn jemand noch Platz in der Gruppe hat. Ich kann sogar die Karte lesen... die Leute mit denen ich bisher gezockt habe, haben den Korrdinations-Skill von nem toten Hamster


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Danke killer. Mach deinem Namen aber bitte nicht alle Ehre
> 
> Server kam grad per PM.
> 
> ...


 
Ja weil wir die ganze Zeit auch zu fünft unterwegs waren  Aber eine Bison mit Muni alleine zu holen ist auch nicht so schwer. Man findet sie an Helichrashsites. 
Melde dich bei Snake, wie er schon mehrmals gesagt hat. Dann kannste dich vielleicht unserer Truppe anschliessen.


----------



## CiSaR (6. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Das Problem war bei den neuesten Betas zum Beispiel. Weiss aber nicht, ob das noch so ist.


 
Habs lösen können^^
Neusten Patch und richtigen Server dann läuts^^


----------



## dressler18 (6. Juli 2012)

Wer von den Leuten die immer mit Snake spielen sind den heute da? Ich hätte die IP und temp passwort bekommen und wäre breit für ne runde


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin da, weiss aber nicht ob ich heute spielen werde da wir uns alle an der selben Stelle ausgeloggt haben und eigentlich abgemacht haben morgen wieder zusammen zu zocken ^^


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Oh, heute mal auf Twitch ein paar guten Leuten zugeschaut. Ungemein spannend, die hatten auch ein Auto, womit es richtig schnell voran ging. Aber so ein Auto weckt auch Begehrlichkeitem...
Und da wieder was gelernt: Man kann in die Tannen reingehen und die Zombies verletzen einen da nicht, man kann sie aus der Tanne heraus abknallen. Habs aber selbst noch nicht probiert.


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Hier die Jungs haben nen Auto gerade (live): h4kkz


----------



## dressler18 (6. Juli 2012)

Der Stream laggt übelst bei mir.


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, leider ist Twitch etwas laggy im Moment, geht aber hoffentlich vorbei.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

Hmm komisch läuft bei mir wunderbar ohne den kleinsten ruckler


----------



## wari (6. Juli 2012)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Wer von den Leuten die immer mit Snake spielen sind den heute da? Ich hätte die IP und temp passwort bekommen und wäre *breit *für ne runde



ich würde stoned kein dayz zocken...denk dran, einmal tot is alles wech


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sinn und Zweck des Spiels ist es Spaß zu haben. Wenn für dich/deine Gruppe dazu gehört, alle anderen Spieler, die ebenfalls Spaß haben wollen, quasi grundlos niederzumähen, dann ist das natürlich irgendwo dein/euer gutes Recht - aber trotzdem nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spiels.
> 
> Geil, das muß ja richtig Spaß machen so DayZ zu zocken.
> 
> ...



Lame ist wohl eher wenn man zu "Friendly" ist und selbst erschossen wird weil man ja denkt: Huch da ist ja ein toller knuffiger Spieler. Hach, der is bestimmt ganz lieb und tuffig. ^^ Das Spiel schimpft sich Survival und es überlebt nur der Stärkere. Das der PVP-Anteil vieeeeel zu hoch ist möchte ich nicht bestreiten. Vor den Zombies muss man wenn man lange genug gespielt hat auch echt keine Angst mehr haben. Wenn man weiß wie man sich zu verhalten hat ist das wirklich kein Problem. Das größte Problem sind die anderen Spieler. 90% von denen sind nunmal NICHT Friendly. Ich finde das genauso blöd wie ihr, nur möchte ich meine 800+ Zedkills und mein Gear nur seeehr ungern verlieren.
Bei uns im Clan wird auch eifrig drüber Diskutiert was zu machen wäre um das Spiel mehr auf Zombie-Survival zu trimmen. Fast alle sind der Meinung das es im Moment nur ein Open World COD ist. 
Aber s is ja noch ne Alpha und wird wohl hoffentlich noch arg verändert/verbessert. Z.b. die Möglichkeit richtige Basen zu bauen, mit Mg-Stellung o.ä. . Aber das ganze reden nützt eh nix, einfach abwarten was draus wird.



arkim schrieb:


> Na ja, aber wo ist dann noch der Reiz? Sag mal, auf  welchen Servern findet man Euch denn und wenn dann wo? Eher im Norden?  Weil ich würde gerne mal vorbeischauen und in Kamikaze-Manier mal so  viele wie möglich von Euch von der Karte fegen!



 GL+HF (24/7 NW... Nee, Spaß. Kommt halt drauf an auf was wir Bock haben. Mal Helis suchen, mal Medic Zeugs beschaffen oder Jagen(Tiere) gehen. Bei so ner großen Gruppe is halt auch sehr viel organisatorische Arbeit nötig. Server wechselt oft, da momentan irgendwie auf sehr vielen der Wurm drin ist. Aber zu 90% halt auf Deutschen Servern.)


Gruß
-Kero-

P.s. Who is shooting in Cherno?!


----------



## lol2k (6. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> trotz all dem erfolg, den dayz momentan erfährt ist  es ein hardcorespiel, eigentlich nicht für die breite masse gedacht...  aber es wird sicher viele entwickler geben, die darin enormes potenzial  (geld) sehen und es dann spielerisch so zugänglich machen, dass es eine  noch größere spielerschaft anspricht, zwecks kommerziellem erfolg..
> 
> darunter leiden dann die anhänger wie wir, die es von der ersten stunde an spielen und geliebt haben...


 
Wird nie passieren! Dean "Rocket" Hall sagte, das ihm schon viel geld für den Mod geboten wurde- er hat abgelehnt!
In einer Interview sagte er mal, er bräuchte die Tränen der Spieler um  weiterzumachen, wer keine Eier hat, der wäre nicht würdig für dieses  Spiel! 
Wenn eines nicht passieren wird, dann leichter - nicht über "Rockets" Leiche


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wird nie passieren! Dean "Rocket" Hall sagte, das ihm schon viel geld für den Mod geboten wurde- er hat abgelehnt!
> In einer Interview sagte er mal, er bräuchte die Tränen der Spieler um  weiterzumachen, wer keine Eier hat, der wäre nicht würdig für dieses  Spiel!
> Wenn eines nicht passieren wird, dann leichter - nicht über "Rockets" Leiche



Was Leute sagen und was Leute machen ist ein riesen Unterschied. Ich bin ähnlicher Meinung wie wari, das Spiel wird auf Dauer kaputt gehen. So ein Spiel kann auf Dauer nicht richtig funktionieren.

Die Community verkommt ja jetzt schon total. Ich hab das in der Woche mal ausprobiert auf verschiedenen Servern in verschiedenen Ländern und verschiedenen Ingame Gebieten. Ich hatte 62 Begenungen, einige davon Super gut Ausgerüstet, andere davon grade neu respawnt. 40Mal wurde ich innerhalb von 15 Minuten umgebracht. 5x nach 15-60 Minuten und 4x Nach über 2h. Jedes Mal durch den "Mit"spieler. Die restlichen Begegnugnen waren freundlich, man hat sich gegenseitig auf Steam geaddet und ist zusammen gestorben, selbst nach dem Sterben hatten wir uns wieder gesucht und neu angefangen. Waren lustigerweise alles russische Spieler, von denen ja überall gesagt wird, sie wären die schlimmsten 

Naja, irgendwas muss am PvP System geändert werden sonst wird das nicht mehr lange gut gehen (befürchte ich.)

So, gleich mal nach Cherno gehen udn guckne ob ich Leuten mit meinen Med Supplies unter die Arme greifen kann. Mal sehen, wie lang ich diesmal überlebe.


~Fexzz


----------



## speddy411 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir DayZ jetzt auch mal installiert...Leider komme ihc nicht wirklich weit.
Nach mehreren Versuchen habe ich es heute geschafft mal etwas anderes außer leeren Dosen zu finden. Eine Brechstange + Munition war die Beute.
5min später treffe ich auf 3 Zombies und bin weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Fexzz (6. Juli 2012)

Der Anfang ist nicht grad einfach. Bleib am Ball. Mach dich erstmal mit den Mechaniken vertraut! Bis wie weit du dich Zombies annäherend kannst und so weiter. Der Einstieg ist hart, aber es lohnt sich  



Ach und: Nicht vergessen die Brechstange / Axt nachzuladen =D


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

3 Zombies sind nun wirklich kein Thema, die kann man einfach abhängen. Wenn man sehr vorsichtig vorgeht dann kommt man auch gut durch z.B. Elektro ohne einmal Aggro zu ziehen.


----------



## killer196 (6. Juli 2012)

Grad mit drei anderen dabei vorsichtig das grosse flugfeld zu plündern, da kommen zwei helis. Ein apatche und n black hawk oder sowas. Erst kreisen die ne min übers flugfeld, suchen mit strahlern die flugbahn ab. Auf einmal eröffnet der apatche voll das feuer.  Wer ist sofort tod? Ich. Die andern drei haben überlebt. Fuuuu

Edit: seh grad das es ein cheater war. -.-
Es war auch nacht.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Was Leute sagen und was Leute machen ist ein riesen Unterschied. Ich bin ähnlicher Meinung wie wari, das Spiel wird auf Dauer kaputt gehen. So ein Spiel kann auf Dauer nicht richtig funktionieren.
> 
> Die Community verkommt ja jetzt schon total. Ich hab das in der Woche mal ausprobiert auf verschiedenen Servern in verschiedenen Ländern und verschiedenen Ingame Gebieten. Ich hatte 62 Begenungen, einige davon Super gut Ausgerüstet, andere davon grade neu respawnt. 40Mal wurde ich innerhalb von 15 Minuten umgebracht. 5x nach 15-60 Minuten und 4x Nach über 2h. Jedes Mal durch den "Mit"spieler. Die restlichen Begegnugnen waren freundlich, man hat sich gegenseitig auf Steam geaddet und ist zusammen gestorben, selbst nach dem Sterben hatten wir uns wieder gesucht und neu angefangen. Waren lustigerweise alles russische Spieler, von denen ja überall gesagt wird, sie wären die schlimmsten
> 
> ...



Wobei, wenn es GENAU SO bleibt gehen wieder die ganzen "kein bock auf bf3 im moment, gucks ma dayz an-Kinder". Auch was gutes, gibts halt nur Leute denen das Spiel so gefällt wie es ist. Die Tatsache gfinde ich schon irgendwie auch gut. Wie sehr ärgert man sich über cod leute in bf3 die nie munni werfen oder reviven. Alles seine vor und nachteile.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Grad mit drei anderen dabei vorsichtig das grosse flugfeld zu plündern, da kommen zwei helis. Ein apatche und n black hawk oder sowas. Erst kreisen die ne min übers flugfeld, suchen mit strahlern die flugbahn ab. Auf einmal eröffnet der apatche voll das feuer.  Wer ist sofort tod? Ich. Die andern drei haben überlebt. Fuuuu
> 
> Edit: seh grad das es ein cheater war. -.-
> Es war auch nacht.


 

Jap waren definitiv kleine hinterhältige dreckige Cheater  Aber warum seid ihr denn nicht in Deckung gegangen?


----------



## killer196 (6. Juli 2012)

Wollte grad in deckung hechten -.-


----------



## lol2k (6. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Was Leute sagen und was Leute machen ist ein riesen Unterschied.



Falls du damit den Entwickler des Mods "Rocket" meinst würde ich wiedersprechen! Das Spiel hat er in seiner Freizeit nebenbei programmiert. Der Mod ist nur zu dem geworden was er ist, weil Dean "Rocket" Hall seine Ideen selbst verwirklicht hat - im Gegensatz zu anderen, die ihre Konzepte, Ideen fürn Haufen Asche an einen Dritten verkaufen, was meistens zur Folge hat, das Spiele so ihre "Seele" verlieren weil sie massenkompatibel gemacht werden. Öffnet man Spiele für den Casual Markt, müssen diese leicht zugänglich sein, schnell zu Erfolg führen - DayZ erfüllt diese beiden Kriterien schon mal nicht 




Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich bin ähnlicher Meinung wie wari, das Spiel wird auf Dauer kaputt gehen. So ein Spiel kann auf Dauer nicht richtig funktionieren.



Wieso - durch die besondere Herausforderung (sowohl im Umgang mit Spielern, als auch der Umgebung und Zombies ist das Spiel doch erst so richtig bekannt geworden! Das sind die faszinierenden Zutaten des Spiels, die User weltweit ein 3 Jahre altes Spiel kaufen lassen - scheinbar suchen gewisse Spieler diese eine Freiheit, das Risiko, Faktoren eben, die andere Spiele ihnen nicht geben können - versteh die Kritik am Spielsystem gar nicht 



Fexzz schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwas muss am PvP System geändert werden sonst wird das nicht mehr lange gut gehen (befürchte ich.)



Meine Meinung: Wäre "Seelenraub" am Spiel - pvp ist, wie oben bereits erläutert, eines der Kernelemente dieser Survival-Open-World-Simulation! 

Fluche, rege dich auf, schmiede Bündnisse, nimm Rache oder unterstütze Spieler - bilde eine Gruppe die es sich zum Ziel setzt, Banditen zu töten oder Fahrzeuge zu sammelt um damit ein bestimmtes Gebiet zu kontrollieren, baue allein oder mit anderen Mitspielern Basen, von denen aus ihr operiert - aber genieße die Freiheit, die wohl kein ein anderes Spiel in dem Setting bietet (Sandbox-Games 4 Life)


----------



## ankabo (6. Juli 2012)

Na toll, da wollte ich ein wenig weiterspielen und was passiert? Ein Zombie sieht mich durch eine Wand, warum auch immer das gerade so ist, muss mich wehren mit der Lee Enfield und ich werde von Zombies überrannt. Und das in einem relativ kleinen Dorf. Schöner Mist. Danach robbe ich also wieder neu los und werde 2 Mal erneut durch die Wand gesehen. Dann habe ich erst einmal den Server gewechselt und da war es dann nicht mehr so, musste dann allerdings weg.
Liegt das an einer bestimmten Version auf den Servern oder so? Über den Six Updater hat sich meine Kiste heute jedenfalls ein Update geholt.
Naja, kämpfe ich mich halt wieder durch.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Na toll, da wollte ich ein wenig weiterspielen und was passiert? Ein Zombie sieht mich durch eine Wand, warum auch immer das gerade so ist, muss mich wehren mit der Lee Enfield und ich werde von Zombies überrannt. Und das in einem relativ kleinen Dorf. Schöner Mist. Danach robbe ich also wieder neu los und werde 2 Mal erneut durch die Wand gesehen. Dann habe ich erst einmal den Server gewechselt und da war es dann nicht mehr so, musste dann allerdings weg.
> Liegt das an einer bestimmten Version auf den Servern oder so? Über den Six Updater hat sich meine Kiste heute jedenfalls ein Update geholt.
> Naja, kämpfe ich mich halt wieder durch.


 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die, wo du durch die Wand gesehen wirst, die "älteren" Server sind. Unmittelbar nach dem Patch, der das Aggro/Sichtungsverhalten geändert hat, war es zumindest so, seitdem habe ich auch nich mehr gespielt, war mir dann einfach zu blöd, wenn ich durch jede scheißwand gesehen werde und die Zombies dann auch noch durch die Wand rennen.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Falls du damit den Entwickler des Mods "Rocket"  meinst würde ich wiedersprechen! Das Spiel hat er in seiner Freizeit  nebenbei programmiert. Der Mod ist nur zu dem geworden was er ist, weil  Dean "Rocket" Hall seine Ideen selbst verwirklicht hat - im Gegensatz zu  anderen, die ihre Konzepte, Ideen fürn Haufen Asche an einen Dritten  verkaufen, was meistens zur Folge hat, das Spiele so ihre "Seele"  verlieren weil sie massenkompatibel gemacht werden. Öffnet man Spiele  für den Casual Markt, müssen diese leicht zugänglich sein, schnell zu  Erfolg führen - DayZ erfüllt diese beiden Kriterien schon mal nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hach, schön zu sehen das es auch Leute gibt die das Spiel verstanden haben und nicht nur Flamen like a Bawwws...



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die, wo du durch die Wand gesehen wirst, die "älteren" Server sind. Unmittelbar nach dem Patch, der das Aggro/Sichtungsverhalten geändert hat, war es zumindest so, seitdem habe ich auch nich mehr gespielt, war mir dann einfach zu blöd, wenn ich durch jede scheißwand gesehen werde und die Zombies dann auch noch durch die Wand rennen.


 
Kleiner Tipp: Alpha...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2012)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, schön zu sehen das es auch Leute gibt die das Spiel verstanden haben und nicht nur Flamen like a Bawwws...
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Alpha...



Is mir schon klar  Nur wenn ich iwann 10+x in Folge sterbe, weil ich durch Wände gesehen und gekillt werde, verliere ich dann doch schonmal den Spaß. Da zocke ich lieber mal wieder die Kampagne.


----------



## wari (7. Juli 2012)

mein char hat grad ne pandamaske gefunden, yay!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:
			
		

> mein char hat grad ne pandamaske gefunden, yay!



Dann bring ihn bitte um.


----------



## lol2k (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab grad erst bemerkt das der Sammelthread zu DayZ im Forum unter "Actionspiele" gegliedert ist - daher mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Empfindet ihr DayZ eher als Simulation oder als Shooter?


----------



## Andi2008 (7. Juli 2012)

Benötigt man unbedingt ArmA Combined Operations für die Mod?
Ich habe schon ArmA II (Hauptspiel), damit läuft das nicht?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2012)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Benötigt man unbedingt ArmA Combined Operations für die Mod?
> Ich habe schon ArmA II (Hauptspiel), damit läuft das nicht?


 
Nein, du brauchst zwingend Arrowhead. Lohnt sich aber auch so


----------



## arkim (7. Juli 2012)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir DayZ jetzt auch mal installiert...Leider komme ihc nicht wirklich weit.
> Nach mehreren Versuchen habe ich es heute geschafft mal etwas anderes außer leeren Dosen zu finden. Eine Brechstange + Munition war die Beute.
> 5min später treffe ich auf 3 Zombies und bin weg vom Fenster.



Was man sicher sagen kann ist: Mit den Zombies wirste klarkommen. Sie nerven zwar manchmal, aber sie werden in der Regel keine Bedrohung sein. Ich bin auch noch nicht so weit, aber kenne schon viele Tricks. Gestern habe ich mal Player beobachtet, die richtig gut sind. Also der hatte kein Problem, verfolgende Zombies mit einer DRehung abzuknallen, oder trotz Verfolgung unbeschadet so einer Jägerstand hochzugehen.

Das wird schon.


----------



## butter_milch (7. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich hab grad erst bemerkt das der Sammelthread zu DayZ im Forum unter "Actionspiele" gegliedert ist - daher mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Empfindet ihr DayZ eher als Simulation oder als Shooter?


 
Ganz klar als Simulation. Schiessen kann bisweilen anstrengend sein und bleibt für mich persönlich immer die letzte Lösung.

Und so oft wie man sein aktuelles Ziel erstmal an zweite Stelle rücken muss, weil man entweder trinken oder essen muss, oder vllt. auch das Bein gebrochen hat, ist DayZ sicherlich kein Action-Spiel. Habe den Thread auch erstmal unter Simulationen gesucht 



killer196 schrieb:


> Grad mit drei anderen dabei vorsichtig das  grosse flugfeld zu plündern, da kommen zwei helis. Ein apatche und n  black hawk oder sowas. Erst kreisen die ne min übers flugfeld, suchen  mit strahlern die flugbahn ab. Auf einmal eröffnet der apatche voll das  feuer.  Wer ist sofort tod? Ich. Die andern drei haben überlebt. Fuuuu
> 
> Edit: seh grad das es ein cheater war. -.-
> Es war auch nacht.


 
Das war echt mies, aber es hat saugeil ausgesehen. Ich hätte so gerne einen Apache 

*Wenn ihr einen Apache am Himmel seht, verlasst am besten sofort den Server. Man sollte auf jeden Fall lernen zwischen einem Huey und einem Apache zu unterscheiden, das kann Leben retten.*


----------



## ankabo (7. Juli 2012)

Ich war gestern auf anderen Servern und die hatten auch ältere Versionen, dann lag das mit dem "Blick durch die Wand" wohl daran. Schöner Mist! Aber aus Fehlern lernt man 
Dann eben immer nur auf die neuesten um die Probleme so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also ich bin da, weiss aber nicht ob ich heute spielen werde da wir uns alle an der selben Stelle ausgeloggt haben und eigentlich abgemacht haben morgen wieder zusammen zu zocken ^^


 
Jo, ich bin spätestens um 14 Uhr am Start... wer sich noch bei uns vorstellen möchte, kann das heute gerne mal tun, da ich denke, heute Mittag / Nachmittag werden wir keine Platzprobleme auf dem TS Server haben.

Auf Anfrage gibts temp Passwörter


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich hab grad erst bemerkt das der Sammelthread zu DayZ im Forum unter "Actionspiele" gegliedert ist - daher mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Empfindet ihr DayZ eher als Simulation oder als Shooter?


 Ich würde es auch eher als Simulation einstufen, aber so Hardcore wie man vielleicht denke mag ist es nicht. ARMA wird erst mit ACE und Co(nicht für Dayz) zur richtigen Simulation. Wenn man z.B. auf einen nicht Hardcore Server spielt kann man sich die Entfernung zum Gegner ganz leicht anzeigen lassen so wird das Snipern zum Kinderspiel, da nur das absinken der Kugel simuliert wird. Bei ACE musst du zusätzlich noch die Windrichtung und Windstärke berücksichtigen was das ganze um einiges schwieriger macht.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juli 2012)

Jo ACE ist schon na andere Hausnummer. Auch sehr zu empfehlen, wobei nur Spielerei, ist Acre.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

> Na toll, da wollte ich ein wenig weiterspielen und was passiert? Ein Zombie sieht mich durch eine Wand, warum auch immer das gerade so ist, muss mich wehren mit der Lee Enfield und ich werde von Zombies überrannt. Und das in einem relativ kleinen Dorf. Schöner Mist. Danach robbe ich also wieder neu los und werde 2 Mal erneut durch die Wand gesehen. Dann habe ich erst einmal den Server gewechselt und da war es dann nicht mehr so, musste dann allerdings weg.


Sicher das sie dich nicht gehört haben? Zombies haben ein recht feines Gehör, besonders wenn man alleine ist


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wo ich hier so mal lese: kann man echt regulär nen Apache bei DayZ finden? Oder sind das Cheater, die sich Objekte spawnen?


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich hier so mal lese: kann man echt regulär nen Apache bei DayZ finden? Oder sind das Cheater, die sich Objekte spawnen?


 
Es sind Cheater. Bei DayZ kann man nur die Transporthelis finden und reparieren


----------



## Fexzz (7. Juli 2012)

Na geil. Scheiß Arma 2 Engine  Stehe still auf 'nem Dach, drücke Y um mich hinzulegen. Was macht mein Char? Sprintet 10 Meter nach vorne und wirft sich dann auf den Boden (was er eigentlich nur macht, wenn man während des Hinlegens rennt ) und ich fall vom Dach > insta tot.

Ich hab echt so ein Pech :/


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2012)

Thx. 

Deswegen, immer erst in die Knie gehen, dann hinlegen


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Ja sowas passiert mir auch manchmal. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt also was davon abhängt


----------



## speddy411 (7. Juli 2012)

Puh, ich bin gerade in ne Scheune geschlichen und habe alle Ecken abgesucht. In der letzten Ecke finde ich dann eine Axt. Freue mich wie ein Schneekönig und höre plötzlich dieses Zombie-Grunzen und gerate richtig in Panik. Ein Glück sind die Dinger mit der Axt relativ leicht zu erlegen. Ich habe jetzt zwar keine Bandagen mehr aber lebe noch. 

Krass wie einen das Spiel fesseln kann. Und das obwohl es noch so buggy ist.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Das schlimme ist nur: Wenn man den Sound etwas zu laut hat dann hört es sich plötzlich so an als wäre ein ~ 15-20m entfernter Zombie direkt neben dir


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2012)

@*butter_milch*: Wieder alles in Ordnung? So ne Bison wäre schon cool, aber ich hätte dir auch so Medizin vorbeigebracht.  Zumindest so lange mein relativ gut ausgerüsteter Char noch lebt. ^^

Jetzt ist WE, da bin ich wieder etwas mehr DayZ am zocken. Ich werd jetzt erstma wieder bissl am Flugfeld NE rumschauen. *schwitz*

Man kann übrigens auf dem Public-TS-Server (voice.teamspeak.com) auch eigene Channels erstellen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Nordost geht ja eigentlich noch. Vielleicht findest ja den Heli dort  NW würde mir aber mehr sorgen machen


----------



## ankabo (7. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sicher das sie dich nicht gehört haben? Zombies haben ein recht feines Gehör, besonders wenn man alleine ist


 
Also, ich bin gekrochen und das auch noch langsam. Da war dann eine Scheune, Tür war zu und er kam durch die Holztür. An der Stelle hätte mich wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal ein Gamer gehört/gesehen


----------



## Bluefire87 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe vor kurzem bei einem Heli eine FN FAL finden können, allerdings mangelt es mir so langsam an der passenden Munition.

Wisst ihr, ob man die auch nur an/bei Helis finden kann? 
Suche schon ewig, aber es lässt sich bislang passende Munition mehr finden.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem bei einem Heli eine FN FAL finden können, allerdings mangelt es mir so langsam an der passenden Munition.
> 
> Wisst ihr, ob man die auch nur an/bei Helis finden kann?
> Suche schon ewig, aber es lässt sich bislang passende Munition mehr finden.


 
Soweit ich weiss nur an Helis und mit Glück auch in den Zelten oder in den Barracken.


----------



## arkim (7. Juli 2012)

*Um nochmal auf das Thema "DayZ entwickelt sich zum PVP für COD-Kids" zu kommen*.

Mit den letzten Serveränderungen (keine Waffe beim Start/kein Side Channel) hat sich zwar DayZ ganz klar dahingehend entwickelt, dass Player sich abknallen. Das kann sehr frustrierend sein.

Das kann aber auch sehr spannend sein!

Man macht taktische Geplänkel durch, umkreist den Gegner, robbt sich von hinten heran, und er war am Ende vielleicht schlauer... Player vs. Player ist doch auch ungemein spannend und ließ mir jedesmal das Herz in die Hose rutschen. Ich sag mal, kaltblütig killen während einer gerade seinen Gear organisiert ist öde, aber man kann das auch anders haben. Ich habe es jetzt schon ein paar mal so gehalten, dass wenn irgendwo einer am Looten war ich mich aus Entfernung auf mich aufmerksam gemacht habe, so dass er aber noch keine Chance zum Schießen hatte. Und dann geht sie los, die Jagd, die Pirsch...

Klar, etwas mehr Kooperation wäre vielleicht wünschenswert, aber tendenziell finde ich das im Moment gar nicht soooo schlimm. Ich habe auch schon waffenlosen Leuten die Zombies von einem Lootpunkt weggepullt in dem Wissen, dass ich natürlich gleich einen bewaffneten Verfolger haben könnte.

JA UND? Der Weg ist das Ziel. Das ist doch kein Spiel, wo man einen Highscore knacken will. Bspw. interessiert mich die Anzahl gekillter Zombies gar nicht. Ich mache das nur dann wenn nötig oder wenn ich unbedingt Bock darauf habe.

*Frage bzgl. Autos*
Habe gestern statt Fernsehen ein bißchen die Leute DayZ spielen geschaut, sehr interessant. Deren (3 Personen) Einstellung schien zu sein: Erstmal ein Auto besorgen, damit es schneller voran geht. War auch ein sehr guter Fahrer - es ist schon was anderes, mit Tempo 110 durch Chernarus zu heizen.
Jedenfalls wussten die, wo Autos sind. Gibt es typische Stellen? Muss man dann mit gefüllten Benzinkanistern hinkommen, um sie benutzen zu können? Mit Auto ist man jedenfalls wohl der König 

*Zombies und Wände*
Also da muss man doch immer noch vorsichtig sein. Wenn man innen an einer Aussenwand steht und draußen sind Zombies, dann verpassen die Dir auch eine durch die Wand. Ich meine sie kommen dann auch durch. Niemals an Außenwänden aufhalten.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2012)

Jap, dieser Adrenalinstoß den man bekommt wenn man auf andere Spieler trifft, sowas hab ich bis jetzt eig nur bei Horrorgames gemerkt 
Viele Spieler sind halt feindlich gesinnt da sie selber auch nicht wissen ob der gegenüber auch feindlich ist und man seinen Kram halt nicht abgeben will. Man wird richtig paranoid und fängt an jedem zu misstrauen. Sicher an jemanden ran gehen kannst du eigentlich nur wenn du dir sicher sein kannst das er auch freundlich ist oder das er unbewaffnet ist. 
In der ersten Zeit als ich mit DayZ angefangen hab, hab ich mich in Cherno auf die Dächer gestellt und dort Flares abgelegt und jeden der Vorbei kam mit Medikamenten geholen.. bis ich weggeknallt  wurde


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2012)

"Anyone in Cherno?" - T-Shirt design - Imgur

Rockets Shirt auf der E3 x]


----------



## Seven (7. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap, dieser Adrenalinstoß den man bekommt wenn man auf andere Spieler trifft, sowas hab ich bis jetzt eig nur bei Horrorgames gemerkt
> Viele Spieler sind halt feindlich gesinnt da sie selber auch nicht wissen ob der gegenüber auch feindlich ist und man seinen Kram halt nicht abgeben will. Man wird richtig paranoid und fängt an jedem zu misstrauen. Sicher an jemanden ran gehen kannst du eigentlich nur wenn du dir sicher sein kannst das er auch freundlich ist oder das er unbewaffnet ist.
> In der ersten Zeit als ich mit DayZ angefangen hab, hab ich mich in Cherno auf die Dächer gestellt und dort Flares abgelegt und jeden der Vorbei kam mit Medikamenten geholen.. bis ich weggeknallt  wurde



Habe endlich seit gestern mein Arma hier und heute morgen auf den ersten Sieler getroffen. Er rannte vor Zeds weg in "meine" Schaune als ich endlich meine erste Waffe gefunden habe (leider ohne Munition) ich weiß nicht ob er mich nicht gesehen hat oder ob er einfach nur weg wollte, aber er hat mich in Ruhe gelassen. Das war total der Adrenalinstoß. xD Hab dann erstmal das Weite gesucht.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo ich was zu futtern finde? Ich brauche unbedingt was, finde aber nur leere Dosen. Habe zwar nen Jagtmesser aber bis jetzt noch kein Tier gesehen.


----------



## ankabo (7. Juli 2012)

Seven schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wo ich was zu futtern finde? Ich brauche unbedingt was, finde aber nur leere Dosen. Habe zwar nen Jagtmesser aber bis jetzt noch kein Tier gesehen.


 
Also in Scheunen oder Häusern findet man meistens etwas.
Nur ein Messer genügt nicht, du brauchst noch Streichhölzer und etwas Holz oder eine Axt, um dir Holz zu schlagen.


----------



## killer196 (7. Juli 2012)

Meistens in supermärkten dosen. Um fleisch zu bekommen brauchst du streichhölzer, feuerholz und eben das fleisch. Du findest meist kühe in der nähe von bauernhöfen.


----------



## Seven (7. Juli 2012)

Danke.  Das man das Fleich noch Braten muss hatte ich voll verpennt. Mache mich jetzt mal auf die Suche

Edit: Ich komme auf keinen Server. Da steht "Warten auf Host" Vor einer Stunde gings noch? Hat nich wer diese Probleme?
Edit2: Geht wieder.


----------



## wari (7. Juli 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> "Anyone in Cherno?" - T-Shirt design - Imgur
> 
> Rockets Shirt auf der E3 x]


 

in anbetracht der tatsache, dass sie dieses feature ausgebaut haben, find ich das shirt unpassend^^


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2012)

Hab grad im DayZ-Wiki gelesen das die kleine PDW (Einhand-Microuzi) in  Verbindung mit SD-Munni (zb. M9SD, MP5SD) quasi zur SD-Waffe wird.  Andere Spielern hören die Waffe dann zwar noch normal, aber mit SD-Munni  lockt sie keine Zs mehr an. Ausprobiert, und klappt tatsächlich. Wie  dumm, da lauf ich schon seit Tagen rum und suche ne SD, dabei hab ich  schon eine (hab immer verschiedene SD-Mags im Rucksack). Wenn man  bedenkt wieviele verschiedene Mags die kleine Uzi frisst (M9, G17, MP5,  PDW, ebenfalls die SD-Versionen der Mags), ist sie mMn eine der besten  Waffen. Bis auf die MP5-Mags passen auch alle in die  Pistolenmunni-Slots, was Platz im Inventar spart. Und mit den PDW-Mags  passen auch 30 Schuß Magazine unten in die Slots. 

Hab letzte Nacht endlich auch mal 2 Absturzstellen gefunden. Einmal mit  ner Bison PP-19 SD mit einem 64 Schuß Magazin. Nice, aber Munition gibts  scheinbar auch nur bei Crashsites. Schade eigentlich, gute Waffe. Wenn  man gut zielt reichen die 64 Schuß für bis zu 64 Zombies (Kopf). Hatte  noch ca. 30 Schuß, musste dann kurz disco in die Lobby (Telefon hat  geklingelt), als ich mich 1 Minute später (am gleichen Server, war ja  nur in der Lobby) wieder im Spiel einlogge war das Mag plötzlich weg.  Toll, durfte die Waffe dann wegwerfen... schade, weil nach nen Neustart  sind die Magazine ja alle wieder voll (atm noch, mal schauen ob und wann  das gefixt wird - also immer nachladen wenn im alten Magazin noch min. 1  Schuß ist), hätte also noch viel Spaß mit dem Ding haben können. :/

An der anderen Lag ein Sniper-Gewehr (FN FAL ANPV S4) und eine schweres  Maschinengewehr (Mk 48) samt Munni. Beides großkalibrige Waffen (ja, es  gibt noch deutlich größere Kaliber^^), aber ich hab keinen Bock bloß  wegen so nem Gerät aufm Rücken abgeknallt zu werden. Zumal die Munition  nicht soo häufig zu finden ist. Da reicht mir die PDW/SD und das M16A4  ACOG allemal. Für beide gibts reichlich Munni und das M16 ist nicht so  laut wie die anderen Dinger. Und mit der 4x32 Optik auf dem M16 kann man  auch schon ganz schön weit schießen.

Beim Mk48 hats aber schon sehr in den Fingern gejuckt... 100 Schuß  Magazine (50Schuß pro Inventarslot)... und mit dem Visier kann man  einzelne Schüsse auch noch auf große Entfernung gut ins Ziel bringen...  aber halt ein riesen Teil, und mit nem Klang der nicht nur Zs magisch  anzieht....


----------



## arkim (7. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap, dieser Adrenalinstoß den man bekommt wenn man auf andere Spieler trifft, sowas hab ich bis jetzt eig nur bei Horrorgames gemerkt



Es gibt natürlich die Wunschvorstellung mancher Leute, alle Spieler würden sich irgendwie verbünden. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Proletarier aller Länder, vereinigt Euch". Die Frage ist auch die: *Ja gegen wen eigentlich*? Spieler-Verbände gegen Zombies wären wohl reichlich öde. Oder ist die Vorstellung, man trifft sich dann eben nett beim Lagerfeuer und liest Bibelverse?

Mir rutscht jetzt jedenfalls regelmäßig das Herz in die Hose, wenn ich auf einen Spieler treffe - mehr als vorher... das hat was.


----------



## joraku (7. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es ja mal in späteren Versionen des Mods irgendwelche Möglichkeiten sich längerfristig zu verbünden um Ziele zu verfolgen. Dann kann sich vielleicht auf jedem Server soetwas entwickeln wie in der Welt von Metro 2033, falls ihr wisst was ich meine. Gebiete werden von verschiedenen Fraktionen mit unterschiedlichen Interessen gehalten - Bündnisse entstehen, zerbrechen, Kriege werden beendet oder beginnen.


----------



## bl4ckface (7. Juli 2012)

so, für die dies interessiert. ich bin wieder live mit freunden & bekannten am spieler jagen und fahrzeuge reparieren.

*http://www.twitch.tv/h4kkz*

ihr könnt gerne zuschauen und mich mit fragen löchern, falls ihr welche haben solltet.

und hier nochmal...

FYI:
ich spiele ArmA 2 seit 2 jahren und den grossteil davon habe ich in ACE2 (Advanced Combat Environment 2) verbracht und behaupte dadurch 99% der kniffe und tücken von ArmA 2 zu kennen.

_(ich verdiene kein geld mit streamen und so wird es auch bleiben. all dies mache ich ausschliesslich aus spass.)_


----------



## wari (7. Juli 2012)

hoffentlich bleibt es bei pseudohaften bündnissen wie es aktuell der fall ist...

also rocket über die zukunft von dayz gesprochen hat, gings auch um errichten von haeuser oder anderen bauten, einrichtungen etc durch spieler.. wär also schon ganz cool wenn sich clans ihre eigenen quartiere bauen könnten..

aber ich glaub, das ist im endeffekt schwer umzusetzen... würde sich das zb auf dem masterserver speichern, wäre die welt ruck zuck voller bauten von spieler und regelrecht zugespammt...

clan- bzw gangfights sind jetzt ja auch schon möglich.. man muss sich halt nur organisieren...


ich hoffe wirklich inständig, dass es dafür mal keine ingamefunktion geben wird, wo man sich dann irgendwie hinbeamen kann oder per knopfdruck irgendwelche events passieren.. pfui!


interessant wäre es, wenn man als clan ein dorf besetzen könnte und dieses dann ein paar optische änderungen erfährt.. zb hängen dann eigens kreierbare bandenbanner an scheunen oder stehn am dorfanfang bei den schildern, sandsäcke oder bunker  können zur verteidigung errichtet werden... hab allerdings kein plan, ob sowas durch modding mit der armaengine möglich ist...

im gegenzug ist es anderen spielern natürlich möglich, diese dörfer in gruppen einzunehmen... der bande, der dieses dorf gehört, ist natürlich gezwungen dieses zu verlassen, da die dortigen vorräte vllt auch nicht ausreichen... müsste dann irgendwie geregelt sein, dass es nicht zum dauercampen kommt...

die einnahme oder das errichten von stützpunkten wird dann natuerlich nur serverintern gespeichert, wies eben bei zelten ist..


----------



## arkim (7. Juli 2012)

bl4ckface schrieb:


> so, für die dies interessiert. ich bin wieder live mit freunden & bekannten am spieler jagen und fahrzeuge reparieren.
> 
> *http://www.twitch.tv/h4kkz*



Hat mir jedenfalls gefallen, Euer Stream. Habe leider keine Zeit heute zuzuschauen. Aber Dein Kumpel soll nicht immer von Disconnecten reden


----------



## wari (7. Juli 2012)

http://www.abload.de/img/dayz1nlf8z.jpg

ausloggen is was für mädchen


----------



## arkim (7. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/dayz1nlf8z.jpg
> 
> ausloggen is was für mädchen


 
Zombies in Gebäuden erschießen aber auch


----------



## ikealampe (7. Juli 2012)

Hab mir heute bei Steam Arma und Arrowhead gekauft.
Dann habe ich mir Worroms Day Z runtergeladen,ich startete das Programm und es fing an die Day z Datein runterzuladen.
Doch wenn ich nun in einen Day z Server joinen will kommt " Bad Vesion,Server rejected connection".
Vlt. bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd und hab irgendwas falsch gemacht, aber welche Version brauche ich ?


In der Hoffnung das es hier reingehört Ikealampe


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

11 Stunden... mit dem Snake und der Buttermilch... Oh man wie die Zeit verfliegt


----------



## butter_milch (8. Juli 2012)

11 Stunden 

Und was für einen kompetenten Trupp wir da bilden


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> 11 Stunden... mit dem Snake und der Buttermilch... Oh man wie die Zeit verfliegt


 


butter_milch schrieb:


> 11 Stunden
> 
> Und was für einen kompetenten Trupp wir da bilden


 
Das war einfach nur episch 

Also allen Leuten die alleine unterwegs sind kann man echt nur ans Herz legen, schließt Euch zusammen, wenigstens in kleineres Truppen, das erhöht den Spielspaß u  ein Vielfaches !


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

Ach und natürlich dem Killer aber der kam ja erst später dazu und ging später auch wieder


----------



## killer196 (8. Juli 2012)

wielang war ich eig dabei? hab die zeit vergessen gehabt ^^ kam mir vor wie ne viertel std.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2012)

bl4ckface schrieb:


> so, für die dies interessiert. ich bin wieder live mit freunden & bekannten am spieler jagen und fahrzeuge reparieren.
> 
> *h4kkz*
> 
> ihr könnt gerne zuschauen und mich mit fragen löchern, falls ihr welche haben solltet.


 
Jau, das war mal ne angenehme Truppe, tlw mit 9 oder 10 Spielern die Gegend unsicher gemacht. Gut, das "Ende" hat mich fast das Leben gekostet, war aber irgendwie auch ne dämliche Idee von mir den Bus alleine zu bewachen. Aber OK, nicht zuletzt dank der Bluttransfusion (danke noch mal dafür) bin ich ja noch mal davon gekommen... anders als die zwei Jungs von uns aus dem eingestürzten Haus - mit dem vermeintlichen Cheater. :/

Hoffe ich packs zeitlich morgen wieder mit euch loszuziehen. 



ikealampe schrieb:


> Vlt. bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd und hab  irgendwas falsch gemacht, aber welche Version brauche ich ?


 DayZ 1.7.1.5 und den ARMA-Beta-Patch 94444. (Beta patch)

Und dann am besten auch Server mit der aktuellen Version, am besten einfach nach "94444" filtern.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> wielang war ich eig dabei? hab die zeit vergessen gehabt ^^ kam mir vor wie ne viertel std.


 
Vier oder fünf Stunden warste bestimmt dabei.


----------



## killer196 (8. Juli 2012)

war aber schon geil


----------



## arkim (8. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich müsste es doch möglich sein, eine Gruppe zu infiltrieren und von innen zu sprengen, oder? Zumindest auf Veteran-Servern, wo keine Namen angezeigt werden...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es doch möglich sein, eine Gruppe zu infiltrieren und von innen zu sprengen, oder? Zumindest auf Veteran-Servern, wo keine Namen angezeigt werden...


 
Also ich habe auch schon oft gefürchtet, dass uns sowas passiert...

Deswegen zählen wir auch regelmäßig durch 

Ist halt nur immer schwer zu erkennen, wer in welchem Chewbacka Kostüm steckt


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juli 2012)

.....................................


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

AF kannste hoch hauen das frisst keine Leistung. Sichtweite ist egal wie du sie einstellst, die wird vom Server gesteuert. AA könnte eigentlich ruhig auf niedrig bis mittel. Schatten würd ich auf medium, der Unterschied ist eh klein. Ansonsten keine Ahnung. Das Spiel ist auch mehr CPU fressend. Hat es vielleicht Probleme mit dem HT? Oder taktet die CPU nicht hoch?


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juli 2012)

...................


----------



## wari (8. Juli 2012)

da war grade ein snake plissken aufm server


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> da war grade ein snake plissken aufm server


 
UK14 oder wo biste ??


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2012)

Nexxor schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt das Spiel enorm wenn ich in eine Gegend von einer Stadt oder einem Dorf komme.
> Mein System:
> Gtx 560 ti
> i7 2600k
> 8 gb ram


 Ich spiele auch mit ner 560Ti, allerdings mit nem 3920K, im Spiel alles auf max (auch AA, so lange keine Bildfehler auftauchen), auch die Sichtweite, und auch in 1920x1080 - und das Spiel läuft flüssig. Ergo würde ich sagen es liegt an deiner CPU, allerdings sollte die eigentlich ausreichend sein. Treiber/DayZ/ARMA usw alles aktuell?


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juli 2012)

.....................


----------



## pcfr3ak (8. Juli 2012)

Was haste für ne HDD?


----------



## arkim (8. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> AF kannste hoch hauen das frisst keine Leistung. Sichtweite ist egal wie du sie einstellst, die wird vom Server gesteuert. AA könnte eigentlich ruhig auf niedrig bis mittel. Schatten würd ich auf medium, der Unterschied ist eh klein. Ansonsten keine Ahnung. Das Spiel ist auch mehr CPU fressend. Hat es vielleicht Probleme mit dem HT? Oder taktet die CPU nicht hoch?


 
Mir hat mal jemand im Chat gesagt, Schatten solle man normal oder hoch setzen, weil ab "normal" die CPU den Job übernehmen würde, was dann die Graka entlastet.

@Nexxor, das haut eigentlich schon hin mit Deiner Hardware. Ich spiele es mit gleichem Prozessor, RAM und einer SSD, und einer GTX-580 auf 1920x1200. AA habe ich an, weil sonst einfach bspw. Stromleitungen echt bescheiden aussehen. Unterbrochene Linien und so...
Flüssig, aber viel Arbeit für die Graka, was an dem Spiel liegt. Die Lüfter pusten schon einigermaßen. Aber das Spiel ist so spannend, das bekommt man nicht so mit


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juli 2012)

_............................
_


----------



## arkim (8. Juli 2012)

Die ist doch OK, aber ich weiß gerade nicht inwieweit das relevant sein soll ausser vielleicht beim Spielstart.
_ARKIM-Edit: Ach so, die Frage nach Nebenbeschäftigung der HD mit Virenscan und ähnlichem _


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mir hat mal jemand im Chat gesagt, Schatten solle man normal oder hoch setzen, weil ab "normal" die CPU den Job übernehmen würde, was dann die Graka entlastet.
> 
> @Nexxor, das haut eigentlich schon hin mit Deiner Hardware. Ich spiele es mit gleichem Prozessor, RAM und einer SSD, und einer GTX-580 auf 1920x1200. AA habe ich an, weil sonst einfach bspw. Stromleitungen echt bescheiden aussehen. Unterbrochene Linien und so...
> Flüssig, aber viel Arbeit für die Graka, was an dem Spiel liegt. Die Lüfter pusten schon einigermaßen. Aber das Spiel ist so spannend, das bekommt man nicht so mit


 
Wenn die Schatten bei mir auf normal sind dann läuft das Game bei mir deutlich flüssiger als auf Hoch


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> da war grade ein snake plissken aufm server


 
Also ich habe ingame exakt den Namen, den ich hier auch hab.

Warst Du denn auch auf UK14... wir haben da keinen wari gesehen...


----------



## wari (8. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also ich habe ingame exakt den Namen, den ich hier auch hab.
> 
> Warst Du denn auch auf UK14... wir haben da keinen wari gesehen...


 

es war ohne "3"...

servername weiß ich nichtmehr, war auf jedenfall am großen airfield... war dann wohl jemand anderes^^

edit: die reise in den norden hat sich gelohnt.. m16 mit laservisier, m16 mit tube, g17 undundund


----------



## lol2k (8. Juli 2012)

Um 12:00 am Strand gestartet, um 15:00 im Besitz einer M4A1 CCO + 6 SD Mags sowie 3 normalen Mags. Darüber hinaus eine M9 SD, passende Magazine und Tools wie GPS & Coyote Backback sowie einem ghillie suit!
Habe mich südlich von Polana mit einem Kollegen getroffen, haben beobachtet wie jnd. mit ghillie suit und einer sniper nördlich der Stadt Spieler aufs Korn genommen hat. Nach 20 Minuten hockte ich in seiner Reichweite, als er sich gerade ein erneutes Gefecht mit 3 weiteren Personen lieferte.
In dem Überlebenskampf waren auch noch Zombies eines nahe gelegenden deerstands verwickelt. Als sich die ersten beiden Kämpfer gegenseitig und die Zombies ausgeschaltet hatten, schlug ich zu - das Spiel lässt mich immer heimtückischer und hinterlistiger werden 

Zu so gutem Loot innerhalb so kurzer Zeit bin ich bislang noch nie gelangt - beobachten und auf die Lauer legen machen sich bezahlt  
Wenn einem dann noch Mitspieler zur Seite stehen und den Rücken freihalten, vermittelt das ein Spielgefühl und Adrenalinkick den mir bislang noch kein Spiel geben konnte! 

Dieser Mod ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## wari (8. Juli 2012)

schön, wenn leichen sofort im boden verschwinden und man sie nicht looten kann...


----------



## lol2k (8. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> schön, wenn leichen sofort im boden verschwinden und man sie nicht looten kann...


 
Passiert wenn Spieler dir den Kill nicht gönnen und sich sogleich mit alt+F4 vom Server verabschieden - ist die Rache des Users mit kleinem cojones


----------



## arkim (8. Juli 2012)

Das wäre dann ziemlich albern.


----------



## killer196 (8. Juli 2012)

wäre nicht albern, das ist albern.


----------



## ikealampe (8. Juli 2012)

Meine Geduld für das Ordner veschieben zig Launcher ausprobieren etc. ist gleich am Ende 
Danke An INU.ID für die einzigste Antwort, dass mit dem Beta Patch war mir bekannt,allerdings kann ich die Datei nicht downloaden wenn ich drauf klicke,
hab schon mehrere Browser ausprobiert.   (Muss ich irgendetwas beachten? vlt. hab ich irgendtwas selbstverständliches auch in meiner Frust nur übersehen?)
Hoffe auf Hilfe......   


Lg Ikealampe


----------



## wari (8. Juli 2012)

ouh man, meinen partner hats eben am airfield erwischt.. sniper hatte uns im visier,  musste einfach nur noch flüchten weil ich nit wusste wo er ist...

einfach viel zu gefährlich dort, aber scheint wohl der einzige ort zu sein, wo es gutes equipment gibt.. hab jetzt ne m4a1 mit holovisier und ne g17, mags bis an den anschlag...

problem ist, wenn ich jetzt wieder ins landesinnere oder an die küste geh, werd ich keine munni mehr für diese waffen finden....


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ouh man, meinen partner hats eben am airfield erwischt.. sniper hatte uns im visier,  musste einfach nur noch flüchten weil ich nit wusste wo er ist...
> 
> einfach viel zu gefährlich dort, aber scheint wohl der einzige ort zu sein, wo es gutes equipment gibt.. hab jetzt ne m4a1 mit holovisier und ne g17, mags bis an den anschlag...
> 
> problem ist, wenn ich jetzt wieder ins landesinnere oder an die küste geh, werd ich keine munni mehr für diese waffen finden....


 
An Helicrashsites oder in den Zelten von Stary gibt es auch öfters mal gutes Zeug. Oder halt in Spielerzelten oder allgemein von anderen Spielern  Am Airfield gibt es doch die einen geschützten Barracken, dort ist man von den Snipern im Tower und in der Feuerwehrwache sicher. Ist umgeben von Mauern und Wald  Müsste das Südwestliche Gebiet vom Airfield sein.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Hab mir heute bei Steam Arma und Arrowhead gekauft.
> Dann habe ich mir Worroms Day Z runtergeladen,ich startete das Programm und es fing an die Day z Datein runterzuladen.
> Doch wenn ich nun in einen Day z Server joinen will kommt " Bad Vesion,Server rejected connection".
> Vlt. bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd und hab irgendwas falsch gemacht, aber welche Version brauche ich ?
> ...


 
Probier doch mal das alles manuell zu machen... mit der Steam Variante kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber hier mal die Links zu den benötigten Dateien:

Index of /latest/

Beta patch

Falls es dann immer noch nicht klappen sollte, grenz dein Download Problem doch bitte noch etwas besser ein 

(Die / der Download Server ist meist bei frischen Updates ziemlich down... teilweise hat man da nur ein paar KB Downloadrate !)


----------



## ikealampe (8. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe hat letztenendes aufeinmal mit dem Six Updater fuktioniert 
So grad schonmal das erste mal abgekratzt 
Gibt es einen bestimmten Server den ihr benutzt ?


----------



## wari (8. Juli 2012)

ja, bin grad an den barracken..^^ schleiche mich dort ran und plötzlich hör ich, wie unmittelbar in meiner nähe sich jemand ne coke gönnt, FAIL 

solch ein taktisch unkluges verhalten musste ich natuerlich mit einer salve aus meiner m4a1 bestrafen..

thx 4 morphium unknown dude


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ja, bin grad an den barracken..^^ schleiche mich dort ran und plötzlich hör ich, wie unmittelbar in meiner nähe sich jemand ne coke gönnt, FAIL
> 
> solch ein taktisch unkluges verhalten musste ich natuerlich mit einer salve aus meiner m4a1 bestrafen..
> 
> thx 4 morphium unknown dude


 
Sowas hatte ich auch den einen Tag mal.. Naja so in der Art.
Ich glaube wir waren zu dritt unterwegs, mach kurz halt und plötzlich höre ich wie jemand eine Cola trinkt und etwas isst. Das hat noch jemand von uns gehört aber keiner von uns war es und in der Nähe konnten wir einfach nichts finden


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juli 2012)

..................


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2012)

Komischerweise läuft es bei Leuten mit schwächeren PC´s wunderbar als muss es nicht unbedingt am Spiel liegen. 
Klar es ist nicht wirklich gut programmiert aber BI ist keine reiche Firma die sich eine Armee von sehr guten Programmieren leisten kann wie andere Spielefirmen.


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juli 2012)

..................


----------



## butter_milch (9. Juli 2012)

Das PCGH-Team hat ein bis an den Rand mit geilen Sachen beladenes Auto 

Wir haben ganze 5 Stunden gebraucht um das Ding auf Vordermann zu bringen, hoffentlich bleibt es uns jetzt auch erhalten 

Morgen erwarte ich mir aber ein paar gute Kills, ich hab heute auf nix geschossen, obwohl ich 12 Stunden gespielt habe und alles in mir schreit gerade nach Blut! 

Diese Mod ist so unglaublich gut... sogar Borderlands 2 wird es dieses Jahr für mich nicht toppen können!


----------



## Nexxor (9. Juli 2012)

......................


----------



## ikealampe (9. Juli 2012)

Grad das erste mal eine Ordentliche Ausrüstung gehabt mit ner Leenfield und Munition Pepsi etc...
Dann zufällig am Airport vorbeigekommen,hab Schüsse ein paar Meter von mir entfernt gehört und hab dann einem geholfen die 
Zombies die ihn jagdten umzunieten,ferig mit dem umnieten erstmal verbunden und dann zack hat ich ne Axt von dem im Rücken  sowas nervt .
Wenn einem schon geholfen wird sollte man ihm gegenüber doch wenigstens Neutral sein


----------



## lol2k (9. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ja, bin grad an den barracken..^^ schleiche mich dort ran und plötzlich hör ich, wie unmittelbar in meiner nähe sich jemand ne coke gönnt, FAIL



Ist `n bug der hoffentlich bald behoben wird! Isst oder trinkt jnd etwas, bleibt der Sound für andere Spieler permanent hörbar - bis man sich ausloggt und neu einloggt! Sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten bis es gefixed wird  



wari schrieb:


> solch ein taktisch unkluges verhalten musste ich natuerlich mit einer salve aus meiner m4a1 bestrafen..


----------



## arkim (9. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Das PCGH-Team hat ein bis an den Rand mit geilen Sachen beladenes Auto
> 
> Wir haben ganze 5 Stunden gebraucht um das Ding auf Vordermann zu bringen, hoffentlich bleibt es uns jetzt auch erhalten
> 
> ...



Wohl dem, der keine Frau oder Familie hat  Was macht Ihr eigentlich, wenn Ihr den Server verlasst? Das Auto möglichst irgendwo verstecken und dann am nächsten Tag wieder auf den gleichen Server connecten?


----------



## butter_milch (9. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Wohl dem, der keine Frau oder Familie hat  Was macht Ihr eigentlich, wenn Ihr den Server verlasst? Das Auto möglichst irgendwo verstecken und dann am nächsten Tag wieder auf den gleichen Server connecten?


 
Yup.

Und du hast recht: Wer DayZ spielt kann froh sein, wenn er seine komplette Freizeit selbst einteilen kann, es kann sehr zeitintensiv sein.


----------



## ankabo (9. Juli 2012)

So, mal wieder ein kleiner Bericht. Wenn es nervt, Bescheid sagen, dann höre ich auf damit.
Gestern Zeit, Freundin läßt mich in Ruhe, Abends Spiderman im Kino, also den Char voran bringen.
Natürlich sterbe ich, fängt ja gut an. Wache immer wieder Kamyshovo auf, komme aber nie wirklich weit. So, nun mal die Hand vom Sack und Ernst gemacht!
Gleicher Ausgangspunkt, Ab durch die Häuser, finde eine Axt und eine Shotgun in der Scheune oberhalb von Kamyshovo. Draußen haben mich ein paar Zs gehört, also Pumpe in die Hand, Zs weggemacht und weiter gehts.
Quer durch den Wald (Orientierung ohne Karte geht mit der Onlinemap echt super), dort finde ich aber nicht das richtige, also weiter Richtung Rog Por (Ruine und Chrashsite) in der Hoffnung, dort was gutes zu finden. Dort finde ich eine M1911, einen besseren Rucksack und hier und da noch etwas, aber meine Nahrung wird knapp. Also weiter quer durch den Wald nach Msta. Dort finde ich auch nicht wirklich viel, aber was zum Essen. Also schnell essen und trinken (Anzeige wird langsam rot) und weiter zur großen Scheune zwischen Dolina Solnichniy. Dort finde ich eine Armbrust (Juhu) mit einem Pfeil. Ein williger Zombie steht in der Scheune für einen ersten Test, ziele auf den Kopf, Schuss und... vorbei! Verdammt, bekommt er eben die Axt in den Nacken. Der Pfeil steckt oben im Türrahmen fest, bekomme ihn nicht mehr (zu hoch). Verdammt, also laß das Teil liegen und gehe mit der Axt und Knarre weiter.
In Dolina sehe ich jemanden von weitem und denke mir, geh den mal lieber aus dem Weg. Habe hier so viel von Killern gelesen und meide es erst einmal. Ich finde dann zwischen Dolina und Polana in einem kleinen Haus einen Pfeil. Toll, die Armbrust ist natürlich an der Scheune geblieben, und nun? OK, läufst du nochmal zurück und testest nochmal. Also Weg zurück, Armbrust geholt und ein neues Opfer gesucht. Zwischendurch finde ich in einem Außenklo und in einer Tür ein Fernglas, eine Map (endlich, meine erste im Spiel) und eine Uhr.
Die Map kann irgendwie nicht viel, da ist die Orientierung mit der Onlinemap viel besser, aber egal.
So ein "Grashüpfer" vor mir, ich leise hinterher und bis auf wenige Meter ran, ziele etwas tiefer auf den Körper, Schuss... vorbei!? Schon wieder?! Der hat nix gemerkt, hole ich mir den Pfeil. Ich mache das ganze Gras platt, suche alles, wirklich alles ab und finde den Pfeil nicht mehr. Meine Freundin schaute mir ein wenig über die Schulter und sagte "Ist wohl nicht deine Waffe, was?" - Ich darauf "Stimmt, ist aus dem letzten Jahrhundert und macht kein Peng Peng!" - So ein Scheiss! Mit den Pistolen ist alles ein Kopftreffer und mit der Wumme treffe ich nicht einmal auf 3 Meter.
Naja, wieder weg mit dem Mist. Gehe ich mal zum Deer Stand zwischen Dolina und der Factory - TADA! Eine AKM mit schön viel Munition. Nun kreisen einem erste Gedanken, was machst du, wenn du jemanden siehst?
Auf in die Factory... Ich kann die Z leicht umgehen und gehe rein, höre Fliegen und finde eine Leiche. Ob der hier abgeknallt wurde? Also langsam alles absuchen und wachsam sein. Finde Messer ohne Ende, Munition soweit das Auge reicht. Also alles was geht einpacken und leise wieder raus. Auf einem Feld muss ich auf einmal leise zwischen 6 Zs durchrobben und mache mir fast vor Spannung in die Hose - total geil spannend!
Auf nach Polana und endlich mal einen Supermarkt sehen, essen wird wieder knapp. Habe noch Pepsi und Wasser in der Flasche...
In Polana robbe ich auch wieder durch Zs durch und bin leise, weil hier ja auch Banditen lauern könnten. Irgendwie kurz vor dem Supermarkt hört mich jemand und die AKM kommt zum Einsatz. Jeder Schuss ein Treffer, 6 Zs tot am Boden und mehr kommen nicht. Schöne Waffe 
Dann bin ich im Schlaraffenland! Streichhölzer, Essen und Trinken so weit das Auge reicht, Magazine für die Makarov und... Einen schönen Rucksack (Alice). Also satt essen und trinken, alles voll machen und raus aus dem Dorf.
So, nun renne ich aus dem Dorf heraus, habe einen geilen Rucksack voll mit allem Zeug, 2 gute Waffen, kann jagen und Fleisch braten... Und nun das Gewissen... Was mache ich, wenn mir JETZT einer über den Weg läuft, nachdem ich so lange gespielt, gesucht und gesammelt habe? Vor allem finde ich (jedenfalls für meine Verhältnisse), dass ich schon gut Zeug gefunden habe. OK, mir fehlt noch Morphium, falls ich mir mal das Bein breche (dann breche ich auch zusammen), doch das werde ich bestimmt noch finden.
Mit einer solchen Ausrüstung (und viele sind da bei weitem besser) kann ich gut verstehen, dass man erst schiesst und dann fragt. Man will ja nicht wieder die ganzen Stunden nachholen müssen, wenn man allein ist.

Ich werde jeden Kontakt vorher vermeiden und mich nicht in großen Städten aufhalten. Da gehe ich dann viel lieber auf Zombiejagd. In der jetzigen Situation würde ich mich viel lieber in den sicheren Armen einer Gruppe aufhalten oder ala Rambo allein in den Wald verkriechen 

Das Game ist der Hammer!


----------



## arkim (9. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Was mache ich, wenn mir JETZT einer über den Weg läuft, nachdem ich so lange gespielt, gesucht und gesammelt habe?



Ich weiß es, Herr Lehrer, ich weiß es! *meld*


Spoiler



In die Hose.



Danke für Deinen Bericht. Ehrlich, richtig spannend wird es erst, wenn Du auf einen Spieler triffst. Ich sag mal: Häng nicht so an Deiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## wari (9. Juli 2012)

bin aktuell etwas im zwiespiel was dayz angeht... nach wie vor ist es noch ein geiles game, allerdings bin ich jetzt so stark ausgerüstet, dass einfach jeder spieler mich tot sehen will, dementsprechend ist an teamplay gar nicht mehr zu denken...

im Airfield im norden herrscht reines deathmatch, es gibt leute die sich durch barracken spawnen und plötzlich jemand hinter dir steht..  nich so lustig, dennoch lebe ich noch und entwickele mich ungewollt zum banditen..

glaub ich muss einfach mal wieder sterben, wenn man ewig lebt, wird das spiel unter umständen etwas langweilig...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> bin aktuell etwas im zwiespiel was dayz angeht... nach wie vor ist es noch ein geiles game, allerdings bin ich jetzt so stark ausgerüstet, dass einfach jeder spieler mich tot sehen will, dementsprechend ist an teamplay gar nicht mehr zu denken...


 
Such dir Leute, die Du wirklich kennst, denen Du vertrauen kannst und die im optimal Fall auch noch ähnlich gut equipped sind 

Bei uns läuft das so:

Wer neu in die Gruppe kommt, muss die Waffe erstmal solange runternehmen, bis man ihm vertrauen kann 

Abgesehen davon vertraue ich den Leuten aus diesem Forum hier schon, weil ich denke, keiner will sich seinen Ruf hier versauen, durch Kills an Teammates ! 

Edit:

Ich möchte Euch alle teilhaben lassen, an dem Spaß, den ich gerade im offiziellen Forum hatte:

http://dayzmod.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=31959&pid=277874#pid277874

Auf den Gedanken muss man erstmal kommen... es gibt also doch recht kreative Kerlchen / Frauchen / was auch immer in der aktiven Community


----------



## lol2k (9. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal die Aufmerksamkeit auf ein Interview mit Dean "Rocket" Hall (dem geistgen Vater des Mods "DayZ") vom 08.07.2012 lenken!

Er geht unter anderem auf den kommenden Patch 1.7.2 ein, auf die Zukunft von DayZ durch weitere Inhalte, die Einführung eines Bezahlsystems à la Minecraft, auf die Serverstabilität sowie den Ausloggvorgang wenn ein Spieler von Zombies verfolgt wird. Spannend ist auch die Tatsache, das Rocket und sein Team bereits andere Maps für DayZ ausprobieren, um den Spielern mehr Abwechselung zu bieten - aber *seht selbst*! 

*
Edit*: Mittlerweile hat DayZ 420.000 Spieler! 

Weitere interessante Details zum derzeit so populären Mod:

"_Es gibt keine Regeln, keine Ziele. Er war eigentlich nur als  Technologie-Demo für etwas, dass ich seit geraumer Zeit an den Mann  bringen will.« Die einzige KI in DayZ seien die Zombies, im Spiel gehe  es um die Interaktion zwischen den Spielern_"

Zu Implementierung des Mods in das kommende Arma 3 äußert sich Rocket wie folgt:

"_Noch ist unklar, wie es mit DayZ weitergehen wird. Das tschechische  Bohemia Interactive, die Macher der zugrundeliegenden Arma-2-Engine  würden die Mod gerne als Teil des kommenden Arma 3 sehen. Der  Neuseeländer Dean Hall sieht die Zukunft von DayZ eher als  Free2Play-Standalone-Spiel. Hall und Bohemia Interactive arbeiten  derzeit eng zusammen_"

Außerdem sollen bald Hunde Einzug in das Spiel halten:

"_Es gab bisher nur ein Problem mit der Implementierung und so viele  Dinge die wichtiger waren. (...) Momentan ist es ein Deutscher  Schäferhund._"

>>Quelle


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2012)

> Grad das erste mal eine Ordentliche Ausrüstung gehabt mit ner Leenfield und Munition Pepsi etc...
> Dann zufällig am Airport vorbeigekommen,hab Schüsse ein paar Meter von mir entfernt gehört und hab dann einem geholfen die
> Zombies die ihn jagdten umzunieten,ferig mit dem umnieten erstmal verbunden und dann zack hat ich ne Axt von dem im Rücken  sowas nervt .
> Wenn einem schon geholfen wird sollte man ihm gegenüber doch wenigstens Neutral sein



Du solltest mal ins Forum gehen und die Storys von den Bandits im Unterforum Bandits Campfire lesen. Danach willst du garantiert niemanden mehr trauen  



Ich hoffe das DayZ so bleibt wie es jetzt ist. Rocket redet von F2P, aber bei sowas denke ich immer an fieses Pay2Win. Monatliche Gebühren wären auch ********.



> Edit: Mittlerweile hat DayZ 420.000 Spieler!


Laut Website sind es 445k Player. 


Btw Rocket schreibt das er heute wieder an dem Update arbeitet aber Probleme hat mir der Änderung der PlayerID´s. Er hofft das er heute einen Test machen kann, und er denkt über ein begrenztes Release von dem Update nach.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Juli 2012)

Oh man. BI soll sich doch bitte erstmal einfach _NUR_ Auf ARMA 3 konzentrieren. Die sollen sich, wenn sie schon wieder von Mods anfangen, lieber Beispiele am ACE Mod nehmen statt an Day Z.

Ich persönlich sehe Day Z auch eher als Standalone Game statt Mod für Arma 3. Und so wärs mir auch echt lieber.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Oh man. BI soll sich doch bitte erstmal einfach _NUR_ Auf ARMA 3 konzentrieren. Die sollen sich, wenn sie schon wieder von Mods anfangen, lieber Beispiele am ACE Mod nehmen statt an Day Z.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe Day Z auch eher als Standalone Game statt Mod für Arma 3. Und so wärs mir auch echt lieber.


 
Wenn das nen Standalone werden soll... muss Rocket aber in die Tasten hauen, damit das bis 2015 was wird


----------



## Fexzz (9. Juli 2012)

Gut Ding will Weile haben  Mir wär ein gescheites Day Z lieber als 3 neue Left 4 Deads wenn ich ehrlich bin =P


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Gut Ding will Weile haben  Mir wär ein gescheites Day Z lieber als 3 neue Left 4 Deads wenn ich ehrlich bin =P


 
Also ich denke, dass DayZ wie es jetzt ist, schon sehr "gescheit" ist, dafür das es noch eine Alpha ist.

Wenn die derzeit bestehenden Bugs gefixed werden, wird es ein göttlicher Mod für Arma II sein und ich sehe am System des Spieles eigentlich keinen groben Verbesserungsbedarf !

Diese ganzen Sonderwünsche (besonders) im offiziellen Forum sind einfach nur nervig und unangebracht...
man sollte dankbar sein, für das was Rocket da in seiner FREIZEIT auf die Beine gestellt hat und die aktuellen Spielerzahlen, belegen meiner Meinung nach, dass es auch in der jetzigen Form schon eine beachtliche Reife hat !


----------



## arkim (9. Juli 2012)

Aha, er hat von Utes geredet und von Zombies, die quasi in der Session mitgespeichert werden. Ich kann mir das schwer vorstellen, man kann dann ja Zombies über die Server schleppen... Es blieb offen, wie es denn um Disconnectors bei Playergefechten steht.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Juli 2012)

Naja, einige Dinge muss er einfach fixen, das hat mit Sonderwünschen nix mehr zu tun. Höchste Priorität sollte mMn das Ausmerzen von hacks und exploits (zumindest größtenteils) und Bugs sein. Und wenn die ganzen Hacks, Dupes und Exploits zu 95% unbrauchbar sind, DANN einen kompletten Charakter-Whipe einleiten, sodass jeder Spieler wieder von vorne Beginnen muss.

Natürlich ist die Mod für eine Alpha sehr gut, keine Frage, allerdings ist es im derzeitigen Zustand meiner Meinung nach weniger Spaß als Frust. Wir wurden gestern z.B in unserer 3er Truppe als wir mitm UAZ unterwegs waren von 'nem Hacker gekillt. Und das war nicht das erste Mal. Und das Dupen nimmt auch wieder krass zu (kein Wunder, das Dupen ist ja auch so unfassbar easy durchzuführen...)


Grüße


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2012)

> Höchste Priorität sollte mMn das Ausmerzen von hacks und exploits (zumindest größtenteils) und Bugs sein. Und wenn die ganzen Hacks, Dupes und Exploits zu 95% unbrauchbar sind, DANN einen kompletten Charakter-Whipe einleiten, sodass jeder Spieler wieder von vorne Beginnen muss.


Und einige Tage später wimmelt es im Internet von neuen Hacks...



> Es blieb offen, wie es denn um Disconnectors bei Playergefechten steht.


10Sec Idletime oder so wie es sie bei vielen MMORPG´s gibt.


----------



## lol2k (9. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Oh man. BI soll sich doch bitte erstmal einfach _NUR_ Auf ARMA 3 konzentrieren.



BI entwickelt zZ noch ein DLC für Arma 2 mit dem Namen "Army of the Czech Republic". Ein Großteil des Teams ist natürlich weiterhin für Arma 3 abgestellt, wie auch die Entwicklertagebücher und Videos zeigen die in unregelmäßigen Abständen ins Netz gestellt werden!
Der Mod wird seperat entwickelt, vorrangig von "Rocket" selbst. Bohemian Interactive mag ihn freigestellt haben, da der Mod für eine ungeheure Popularität sogt und somit Marketing für die Arma Serie ist, dennoch arbeitet das Studio vorrangig an Arma 3.


----------



## Fexzz (9. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> BI entwickelt zZ noch ein DLC für Arma 2 mit dem Namen "Army of the Czech Republic". Ein Großteil des Teams ist natürlich weiterhin für Arma 3 abgestellt, wie auch die Entwicklertagebücher und Videos zeigen die in unregelmäßigen Abständen ins Netz gestellt werden!
> Der Mod wird seperat entwickelt, vorrangig von "Rocket" selbst. Bohemian Interactive mag ihn freigestellt haben, da der Mod für eine ungeheure Popularität sogt und somit Marketing für die Arma Serie ist, dennoch arbeitet das Studio vorrangig an Arma 3.


 
Das möcht ich echt hoffen. Ich bin ein riesiger ARMA Fan geworden und Arma 3 sah in den Trailern so unfassbar geil aus, wenns raus ist werd ich mir direkt 'mal nen deutschen Clan suchen, mit dem man auch taktisch spielen kann.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Juli 2012)

Wie kann ich einen Server speichern bzw gibt es überhaupt eine Favoritenfunktion?


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wie kann ich einen Server speichern bzw gibt es überhaupt eine Favoritenfunktion?


 
Soweit ich weiss nö. Merk dir einfach den Namen, schreib ihn dir irgendwo auf oder so ^^


----------



## CiSaR (9. Juli 2012)

Alles klar 

Manno hatte gerade ne Autoscheibe, nen Tank und nen Helirotor und dann verrecke ich -.-


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wie kann ich einen Server speichern bzw gibt es überhaupt eine Favoritenfunktion?


 
Geht beim Sixupdater...



CiSaR schrieb:


> ...Manno hatte gerade ne Autoscheibe, nen Tank und nen Helirotor und dann verrecke ich -.-


 
Naja, ohne Auto oder Heli machste damit auch nicht viel


----------



## pcfr3ak (9. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wie kann ich einen Server speichern bzw gibt es überhaupt eine Favoritenfunktion?


 
Du kannst dir den Name merken und als Filter setzen.


----------



## Bluefire87 (9. Juli 2012)

Das Update 1.7.2 ist da!


----------



## ikealampe (9. Juli 2012)

Angeblich mit Bären fallen   direkt mal ausprobiern

Kak Patch auf den Servern ging nix mehr ,und dann aufeinmal kam   "You are Dead"


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2012)

Ist aber zu erwarten das die Server grade überlastet sind, wie immer bei solchen Updates. Trotzdem kein Grund einen Doppelpost zu machen und den ganzen Patch gleich als Kacke abzustempeln.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Angeblich mit Bären fallen   direkt mal ausprobiern



Die Fallen wurden bereits im Vorfeld für 1.7.2 angekündigt...

Das offizielle Forum explodiert gerade 

Server sind derzeit überlastet, Hive scheint auch überfordert - kein allzu großes Wunder !

Ich denke man sollte mit den Connections warten, bis man die ersten Meldungen von anderen ließt...


----------



## ikealampe (9. Juli 2012)

Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost war mein Fehler, hab mich halt nur Sau übel geärgert. 
Und mit dem Kacke meinte ich nicht den Patch sondern den Server, ich werde folgend überlegter und nur noch mit guter Laune Spamen


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

Hey, hab mir jetzt auch DAYZ besorgt und schon ein paar Stündchen gespielt ohne zu sterben. 
Letztendlich bin ich dann leider doch gestorben, rund 30 Zombies sind wohl doch zuviel für einen Einzigen.
Jetzt kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee mich evt. ein paar Membern hier ausm Forum anzuschließen, bin relativ oft und flexibel am zocken, sehr redefreudig und hab keine vorpubertäre Stimme 
Würde mich über ein paar antworten diesbezüglich freuen 

Grüße


----------



## arkim (10. Juli 2012)

*Vorsicht mit Tarnkleidung, nicht anziehen!*
Ihr werdet alles verlieren, ist ein Bug, haben schon mehrere Player berichtet.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *Vorsicht mit Tarnkleidung, nicht anziehen!*
> Ihr werdet alles verlieren, ist ein Bug, haben schon mehrere Player berichtet.


 
Das lag gestern Abend / heute Nacht aber vielleicht auch nur daran, dass 100k Playern00bs versucht haben als erster mit dem neuen Update zu zocken... da geht der Hive Server natürlich in die Knie... und wenn dann der Host Server keine Daten vom Hive bekommt, schmeißt er dich halt in Wilderness raus 

Naja, ist mir latte... ich hab Wilderness schonmal mit nem 2,5h Marsch hinter mich gebracht 

(Mit all meinem Equip...)

Abgesehen davon lebt der Mod nunmal durch Verluste und neue Spawns...
wenn jetzt jeder wieder bei 0 anfängt ist doch top 

Dann haben die ganzen Zeltstädte der Cheater und Buguser jetzt erstmal keine Items mehr und jeder muss sich equippen, wie e eigentlich gedacht ist


----------



## asra1l (10. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Dann haben die ganzen Zeltstädte der Cheater und Buguser jetzt erstmal keine Items mehr und jeder muss sich equippen, wie e eigentlich gedacht ist


 So isses.

Rechnet einfach damit das ihr in der nächsten Sekunde alles verlieren könnt. Wipes/Bugs/Cheater/Banditen/Zombies/Wasser oder einfach nur ein Schritt zu weit über einem Abgrund, und alles ist weg.

So wie sich die Lage anhört haben wir zumindest unsere  L85'er verloren. Na und? 

Gibt noch genug andere Waffen, ist nicht so das ich ausgerechnet diese Waffe brauche um zu überleben.
Obwohl wäre schon nice wenn ich meine wiederhaben könnte 

Aber wer sich ärgert wenn sein Zeug weg ist, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## arkim (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe manchmal das Problem, dass mein Char nur langsam schleicht (so als ob im Modus x mit Shift gedrückt) - auch zweimal Shift bringt nichts, ich komme dann da nicht mehr raus und muss neu connecten, dann schleicht er wieder schnell... Habt Ihr das auch mal gehabt<?


----------



## lol2k (10. Juli 2012)

Sind schon irgendwelche Bugs offiziell bekannt, die mit dem neuen Patch einhergehen?
Habe DayZ gerade auf 1.7.2 gepatched, aber vor heute Abend komme ich nicht zum spielen


----------



## wari (10. Juli 2012)

pfui, liege in cherno auf der kirche mit 3k blut... mag mir nicht wer ne konserve verabreichen ?


----------



## Pentaquark (10. Juli 2012)

Hab Tarnanzug (nur den, den ich anhatte) und L85 verloren, Rest ist alles noch da.
Weiß jemand noch, wo genau unser Auto steht?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Hab Tarnanzug (nur den, den ich anhatte) und L85 verloren, Rest ist alles noch da.
> Weiß jemand noch, wo genau unser Auto steht?


 

Haben wir notiert 

Aber das klingt doch gut, wenn wir sonst  noch alles haben 

Kann das noch einer mit ArmaX bestätigen ?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr auch das Problem dass bei euch ständig dieses Roten Verbindungssymbol aufleuchtet und ihr dann disconnected? -.-


----------



## wari (10. Juli 2012)

mein tarnanzug ist auch weg.. mh, naja, nicht schlimm.. hab eh vor zu sterben...

hab aber das gefühl, dass die zombies jetzt noch unrealistischer handeln -.-


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

Hi leute spiele Day Z seit 3 tagen habe es vorher bei gameone gesehen und hab sofort bock drauf bekommen ...Es ist einfach genial wie so etwas einfaches so geil sein kann ... Also wollte nachher mal ne runde spielen vllt kann man ja mal ne runde zusammen daddeln


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

TcKiller schrieb:


> Hi leute spiele Day Z seit 3 tagen habe es vorher bei gameone gesehen und hab sofort bock drauf bekommen ...Es ist einfach genial wie so etwas einfaches so geil sein kann ... Also wollte nachher mal ne runde spielen vllt kann man ja mal ne runde zusammen daddeln


 
Nenn mir nen TS und nen Server, ich bin dabei


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

Billy muss gleich doch noch arbeiten aber heute abend so gegen 8-9 uhr könnten wir ne runde starten wenn du dann noch willst nen TS Server könnte ich leihen


----------



## wari (10. Juli 2012)

wie mich das nervt.. bei 5 versuchen aufn server zu connecten, bleibt er mindestens bei 3 im ladenbildschirm stecken oder es steht nur "wating for player....."

war aber auch schon so vor dem patch...


EDIT: hahaha, ich liebe dumme menschen!

bin grad in cherno mit meiner über 7 tage gesammelten highendausrüstung gestorben. bin innem gefecht gleichzeitig mit nem anderen spieler down gegangen... bin zum glück sofort wieder bei cherno gespawn und da ich mich auskenne, bin ich sofort wieder zu meiner leiche und die des anderen gerannt.. auf dem weg dorthin merk ich schon, wie mich jemand abknallen will.. ich laufe zickzack und sehe, wie ers nicht gestrahlt bekommt, mir aber folgt...bin dann an die lootstelle, hab schnell meine waffe geholt und mich inner ecke verkrochen und auf den noob gewartet..

der kommt ums eck, sieht erstmal die 2 leichen und denkt sich nur.. LOLSWTF, EPIXXX!!!.. hahaha, schön umgelegt, alle 2 leichen gelootet und wieder mit voller ausrüstung und leben aus cherno rausmaschiert


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

HAHa Geile aktion  ich hasse diese Bastarde die einen abrippen wollen aber hast du gut gemacht


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

auf welchem server spielst du denn?


----------



## lol2k (10. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> der kommt ums eck, sieht erstmal die 2 leichen und denkt sich nur.. LOLSWTF, EPIXXX!!!.. hahaha, schön umgelegt, alle 2 leichen gelootet und wieder mit voller ausrüstung und leben aus cherno rausmaschiert



Jaja, die Gier hat schon so manchen Spieler das virtuelle Leben gekostet!


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Berichte so durchlese dann hab ich irgendwie schiss jetzt wieter zu spielen bzw zu gucken ob es bei mir funzt


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Berichte so durchlese dann hab ich irgendwie schiss jetzt wieter zu spielen bzw zu gucken ob es bei mir funzt


 
Try it...

und dann berichte, du getreuer ArmaX User 

Ich versuche zwischen 16-1630 Uhr am Start zu sein


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Ich tu es lieber nicht. Seite ist schon wieder down. Über Twitter wird gesagt das man trotzdem zocken kann und das Server-Owner neustarten sollen um das Hotfix für 1.7.2 zu bekommen.
Die Website soll für ca 5h Offline sein und danach soll ein Hotfix für 1.7.2 veröffentlicht werden, eben gegen diese Probleme die manche User nun haben. Also lieber noch etwas abwarten ^^



> Good news and bad news. Bad: 1.7.2 can cause equipment loss and loading problems. Good: client/server performance and lag greately improved





> Server owners, there is a server side update needed to solve loading issues for players with 1.7.2. Please ensure you get this server hotfix





> Extended unplanned web outage. Expect it to continue for maximum the next 5 hours. Sorry about this. Hotfix for mod released once website up


----------



## ankabo (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich werde nachher lieber auf einem 1.7.1.5-Server connecten und ein wenig gamen, bis die Probleme vom Tisch sind.
Aber das mit den Zs, dass sie in Häusern und auf Berge rennen können, scheint noch nirgends bestätigt zu sein.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hab da son Problem dass wenn ich was im Inventar auswähle, zb die Bandagen, öffnet sich das kleine Fenster wo man auswählen kann was man damit tun will, dieses Fenster öffnet sich aber hinter den Icons sodass ich nichts auswählen kann! Dafuq?


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin eben connectet und zack war ich tot alles weg. meine Heiß geliebte axt mein haufen munition(jedoch hatte ich keine waffe dafür) und mein Essen und bandagen. jetzt habe ich nach 5 versuchen endlcih mal wieder connecten können und bin jetzt stolzer besitzer einer munitions losen armbrust und eines Fahrrads


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

hey ich hab hier grad en zelt gefunden im hintersten winkel der Karte, kann ich das irgendwie looten?


----------



## Mindfuck (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn was im Zelt ist dann ja ansonnsten nein....
Gestern war ich mit nem Kumpl in Electro... haben 2 Zelte gefunden und gleich auf nem Berg aufgebaut...Wir sind dann wieder runter um Loot zu sammeln. Hab in ein Zelt meine m107 gepackt, das wenn ich sterbe die Waffe nicht geklaut werden kann..  Soweit so gut. Wir sind dann in Electro von Haus zu Haus. Hab ne ak gefunden und viel zu Essen, Bloodbags usw. Zurück am Zelt die Ak rein und die m107 wieder raus aber die Munition war plötzlich weg...wieder zur ak gewechselt... und plötzlich steht ein Survivor vor mir...Bin voll erschrocken....  bam bam war er tot....  Nunja den rest des Tages hat er dann versucht mir Sachen aus dem Zelt zu klauen... Hab dann nurnoch Waldpatroullien gemacht um mein Loot zu schützen...der Typ kam bestimmt 5 mal wieder... Aber die Zelte bleiben buggy! Mein NV weg, Rangefinder weg, m107 munni weg ca. 8 mags usw... echt hässlig da ich echt lange danach gesucht hatte...


----------



## butter_milch (10. Juli 2012)

Habe mich gerade eingelogged und alles ist wie es vorher war. Nichts ist verschwunden... außer unser Auto. Hat das jemand weggefahren?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Habe mich gerade eingelogged und alles ist wie es vorher war. Nichts ist verschwunden... außer unser Auto. Hat das jemand weggefahren?


 
könntest du mir bitte den namen eures server verraten, mir scheint es so als gäbe es nichtsmehr zu looten, nirgendwo, lauf schon seit stunden alle bekannten Lootstellen ab, nirgendwo ist was


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> könntest du mir bitte den namen eures server verraten, mir scheint es so als gäbe es nichtsmehr zu looten, nirgendwo, lauf schon seit stunden alle bekannten Lootstellen ab, nirgendwo ist was


 
Wir sind nie auf irgendeinen festen Server.


----------



## butter_milch (10. Juli 2012)

Weißt du was von unserem Auto Rob?


----------



## arkim (10. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag für diejenigen, die Beta-DayZ per Batchdatei starten.

Statt:
*call* "%_ARMA2OAPATH%\Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe" -nosplash [blahblubb]

Ruft es mit:
*start "" /b* "%_ARMA2OAPATH%\Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe" -nosplash [blahblubb]

auf. Damit bleibt das DOS-Fenster nicht stehen. Und nach der Zeile könnt Ihr auch noch ein:


```
start "" /b "C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" "http://dayzdb.com/map"
```

Hinzufügen, damit Euch gleich eine vernünftige Map mitgestartet wird.

Haber übrigens meinen ersten Player gekillt. Bin sonst immer vorsichtshalber weggelaufen... Hat mir in der Burg aufgelauert. Der Nachteil war allerdings, dass ich auch draufging. AAAAARGH


----------



## asra1l (10. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag für diejenigen, die Beta-DayZ per Batchdatei starten.
> ...
> Damit bleibt das DOS-Fenster nicht stehen. Und nach der Zeile könnt Ihr auch noch ein:



oder ihr nutzt einfach den sixlauncher/sixupdater. einfach zu benutzen, auch zum updaten. hat das 1.7.2 update in weniger als einer minute geladen, wärend die anderen noch ein weilchen am mirror geladen haben.
und nein, der sixupdater macht euch nix kaputt wenn ihr nicht irgendwas dummes damit anstellt.



butter_milch schrieb:


> Weißt du was von unserem Auto Rob?


 
autos und zelte werden möglicherweise erst später wieder geladen, wenn der hive den fetten ansturm überlebt hat.
allerdings gut möglich das es zwischenzeitlich despawned ist. hast du mal nach der anderen ressource geschaut?




*
 Manche hier scheinen nicht zu verstehen das Sie an einem Alpha-Test teilnehmen. 
Euer Ziel sollte nicht sein wie die Geier über euren Epix zu hängen, sondern den Mod möglichst schnell auf eine stabile und funktionsreiche Version zu bringen. 
Also: Update installieren und auf die Server!
*


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

> autos und zelte werden möglicherweise erst später wieder geladen, wenn der hive den fetten ansturm überlebt hat.
> allerdings gut möglich das es zwischenzeitlich despawned ist. hast du mal nach der anderen ressource geschaut?


Mit diesem Update sollte doch auch eine neue Zeit für den Despawn von Zelten etc eingeführt worden sein oder nicht? Falls ja dann ist es ja möglich das alles despawned wurde.


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juli 2012)

Cool mit dem Patch komm ich wieder nicht ins Spiel -.-


----------



## asra1l (10. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mit diesem Update sollte doch auch eine neue Zeit für den Despawn von Zelten etc eingeführt worden sein oder nicht? Falls ja dann ist es ja möglich das alles despawned wurde.


 
Das gilt für leere Zelte und war bereits aktiv.
Zelte mit Inhalt despawnen nicht, solange sie innerhalb der letzten Tage benutzt wurden und sich innerhalb der Mapgrenzen befinden.
Das gleiche gilt für Fahrzeuge.

Soweit zur Theorie. Alles andere ist nur Spekulation


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Cool mit dem Patch komm ich wieder nicht ins Spiel -.-


 
Könnte daran liegen weil der Hive-Server vielleicht überlastet ist? ^^


----------



## Bluefire87 (10. Juli 2012)

Würde wirklich keinem empfehlen jetzt zu versuchen, auf einen Server zu joinen.

*Ich konnte auch nicht warten und bin jetzt ebenfalls in der Wildnis gelandet. *

Also lasst es lieber, zumal die meisten Server sowieso nicht gehen und beim Ersten, der nun beim mir ging, hatte das o.g. Ergebnis zur Folge.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Von da aus kannst du aber entkommen. Solange du Essen und trinken hast bzw Feuerholz im Inventar und trinken ^^ Snake hatte auch n Stundenmarsch dorthin und ist schliesslich der Wilderness entkommen


----------



## Bluefire87 (10. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Von da aus kannst du aber entkommen. Solange du Essen und trinken hast bzw Feuerholz im Inventar und trinken ^^ Snake hatte auch n Stundenmarsch dorthin und ist schliesslich der Wilderness entkommen


 
Ja, Essen und Trinken habe ich noch, Fleisch zum Braten ebenfalls.
Da muss ich dann wohl leider den Fußmarsch auf mich nehmen, oder es werden wieder alle wie das letzte Mal an die Küste verfrachtet, die das Problem hatten.

Lust habe ich ja mal überhaupt nicht auf den Marsch, aber was soll man machen...


----------



## CiSaR (10. Juli 2012)

Was für eine Wildnes?


----------



## Bluefire87 (10. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Was für eine Wildnes?


 
Man spawnt in der Wildnis (engl. wilderness) außerhalb der eigentlichen Map und hat daher einen großen Marsch vor sich, um wieder in den "normalen" Bereich der Karte zu kommen.


----------



## lol2k (10. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Man spawnt in der Wildnis (engl. wilderness) außerhalb der eigentlichen Map und hat daher einen großen Marsch vor sich, um wieder in den "normalen" Bereich der Karte zu kommen.


 
Besser bekannt unter dem Namen "_Debug Forest_"


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Der Debugforest ist etwas anderes. Das ist der Wald wo du unsichtbar spawnst und eigentlich nichts machen kannst.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> ...Lust habe ich ja mal überhaupt nicht auf den Marsch, aber was soll man machen...



Ich würde dir raten, mit 3k Blut oder weniger den Server zu verlassen, da Du sonst immer wieder ohnmächtig wirst (wenn Du bluten solltest, wegen Hunger / Durst...) dann joinst Du auf nen anderen Server und "oh Wunder" hast wieder 12k Blut 

Bugusing against Bugs


----------



## Bluefire87 (10. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten, mit 3k Blut oder weniger den Server zu verlassen, da Du sonst immer wieder ohnmächtig wirst (wenn Du bluten solltest, wegen Hunger / Durst...) dann joinst Du auf nen anderen Server und "oh Wunder" hast wieder 12k Blut
> 
> Bugusing against Bugs


 
Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich bin zur Zeit richtig gut aufgestellt. 
Blut bis zum Anschlag voll und Essen und Trinken sollte hoffentlich auch reichen.

Wie lange läuft man denn ca.? Kommt eine Stunde hin? Jetzt muss ich faule Sau auch noch so lange durch die Pampa latschen. 
War klar, dass mir das irgendwann passieren wird. Ich kann einfach nicht abwarten und andere testen lassen... 

Auf einen Server komme ich gerade sowieso nicht, damit ich gleich den Marsch hinter mich bringen könnte, wenn ich schon mal Zeit dafür habe.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2012)

Server derzeit immernoch so überfüllt? Zumindest das Forum ist ja schonmal down


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie lange läuft man denn ca.? Kommt eine Stunde hin? Jetzt muss ich faule Sau auch noch so lange durch die Pampa latschen.
> ...



Also es hängt immer davon ab, wo genau Du landest... generell immer Richtung S/E laufen !

Wenn Du nen GPS hast, öffne die Karte und prüfe deine genauen Koordinaten (die werden beim öffnen der Karte auf dem GPS genauer angezeigt... sonst siehst Du da in Wilderness nur 000|999) !

Ich bin knappe 2,5 Stunden gelaufen 

Hab mir zwischenzeitlich nen USB Stick auf "W" gelegt 

Und ich hatte das Pech, dass meine Lebensmittel nicht ausgereicht haben, daher der glückliche disconnect mit 150 Blut... hätte aber nie gedacht, dass das funzt 

Auf der ersten Seite des Threads hab ich nen Link eingebunden zu der ganzen Geschichte


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Server derzeit immernoch so überfüllt? Zumindest das Forum ist ja schonmal down


 
Schonmal? Das ist seit über 4 Stunden down und soll in ca 1 Stunde wieder on kommen, wie ich bereits schrieb 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dayz-arma-ii-modifikation-61.html#post4376454


----------



## Bluefire87 (10. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also es hängt immer davon ab, wo genau Du landest... generell immer Richtung S/E laufen !
> 
> Wenn Du nen GPS hast, öffne die Karte und prüfe deine genauen Koordinaten (die werden beim öffnen der Karte auf dem GPS genauer angezeigt... sonst siehst Du da in Wilderness nur 000|999) !
> 
> ...


 
Oh Gott, 2 1/2 Stunden - na super, dann muss ich mir nachher auch eine Tastatur-Beschwerung bauen. 

Kompass und GPS sind vorhanden, von daher sollte ich aus der gottverdammten Pampa auch wieder rausfinden.

Werde mir gleich mal deinen Bericht durchlesen.
Danke für die Hilfe!

*EDIT: *
Wenn es ok ist, würde ich die nächste Zeit mal bei Euch im TS vorbeischauen. Hätte wirklich Lust, wenn es die Zeit zulässt, mit ein paar Mitstreitern um die Häuser, bzw. Büsche zu ziehen.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schonmal? Das ist seit über 4 Stunden down und soll in ca 1 Stunde wieder on kommen, wie ich bereits schrieb
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...dayz-arma-ii-modifikation-61.html#post4376454


 
Ich hatte halt keine Lust nun 8 Seiten oder so seir meinem letzen Besuch zu lesen ~~ Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> ...
> Werde mir gleich mal deinen Bericht durchlesen.
> Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> ...


 
NP 

Meld dich einfach per PM...


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

auf welchem Server läuft denn gerade was ..hab lust mit na gruppe bissel rum zulaufen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

TcKiller schrieb:


> auf welchem Server läuft denn gerade was...


 
Wenn mir das einer sagen könnte, würd ich 3 Kreuze machen 

Aber das ArmaX Problem scheint nicht gefixed worden zu sein !

Die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie vorher...


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2012)

Na klasse =D Da find ich 'n Server der 1A läuft (der von einem bekannten, Seattle 53) und find 'n Ghillie Suit und zieh ihn an -> Bam. Equip und alles weg, kein Ghillie Suit und joa.

Egal, gehts halt wieder von neu los =D


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Na klasse =D Da find ich 'n Server der 1A läuft (der von einem bekannten, Seattle 53) und find 'n Ghillie Suit und zieh ihn an -> Bam. Equip und alles weg, kein Ghillie Suit und joa.
> 
> Egal, gehts halt wieder von neu los =D


 
Jap wurde nu schon mehrmals erwähnt. Beim Anziehen verlierste deinen Kram ausser das im Rucksack  
Ich denke erstmal alles ablegen, dann anziehen sollte helfen


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2012)

Joa, zu spät gesehen. Unwissenheit schützt scheinbar wirklich nicht vor Strafe =D Naja war auch zu schön um wahr zu sein  Schade um die schöne Camouflage Dragunov :|


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

> Schade um die schöne Camouflage Dragunov :|


Was zur Hölle=??? Woher hast du die??


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2012)

NW Airfield Barracken. Hat 'ne sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu geringe Chance. Aber die + Ghillie Suit ist einfach nur Porno.


----------



## wari (10. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> NW Airfield Barracken. Hat 'ne sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu geringe Chance. Aber die + Ghillie Suit ist einfach nur Porno.



ich hasse diesen ort.. da spawnen sich die ganzen russen durch die barracken.. schon paar mal passiert, dass ich da stand und hinter mir leute aufgetaucht sind.. no thanks -.-


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Also wenn irgendwer mit ArmaX erfolgreich zocken kann, bitte die Lösung posten !!!

Bei mir geht gar NICHTS ! 

THX, GL und HF


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also wenn irgendwer mit ArmaX erfolgreich zocken kann, bitte die Lösung posten !!!
> 
> Bei mir geht gar NICHTS !
> 
> THX, GL und HF


 
Zurück auf 93965 patchen und auf 93965er Servern zocken?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Zurück auf 93965 patchen und auf 93965er Servern zocken?


 
Bisher keinen Erfolg dabei gehabt... gibt auch nur wenige Server, die 1.7.2 | 93965 haben... und wenn ich einen gefunden habe, hing ich immer ewig im Ladebildschirm fest


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

booooooooooooooahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh die server sind der horror


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

10 versuche und nix passiert


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Doppelpost...
Und ja die Server sind noch immer recht ausgelastet. Sie scheinen auch ziemliche Probleme zu haben da die Webiste + Forum noch immer down sind.


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auf einem drauf aber mein Fahrrad ist weg


----------



## Fexzz (10. Juli 2012)

Natürlich, Fahrzeuge werden auch nur auf dem jeweiligen Server gespeichert. Wenn du also auf Server A ein Auto findest BLEIBT es auch auf Server A. Gehst du auf Server B ist das Auto dann logischerweise Weg.


----------



## TcKiller (10. Juli 2012)

ah okay das wusste ich nicht. danke für die info


----------



## arkim (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe manchmal unheimliche *Probleme, etwas aufzuheben*, eine Axt neulich. Es war fast nicht möglich die Maus so zu bewegen, dass "Take Hatchet" erschien. Geht das nur mir so? Kam mir echt vor, dass das nur in einem 2x2 Pixel Bereich erscheint. Ich hatte Zombies hinter mir in der Scheune am anderen Ende und habe es beim ersten Versuch nicht rechtzeitig geschafft...


----------



## Nexxor (10. Juli 2012)

..................


----------



## ikealampe (10. Juli 2012)

Mit den Einstellungen wirst du kaum etwas an den Fps Drops verändern können das ganze ist oft Serverabhängig,
zudem hat das Spiel schlechte Performance und schlechte Systemskalierbarkeit.
Ich hab mit meiner 6870 und meinem 3570 k in Cherno etwa 35 fps, das reicht mir.(Alles auf max.)
Und soweit ich weiß ist das Spiel auch Sehr Cpu Lastig bzw komplex. (50 Spieler auf einer Riesen Map mit Fahrzeugen und Zombies die Rechenpower benötigen,und dann halt noch den ganzen Standardkrimskrams.)
Wenns jemand besser weiß bitte..........

Lg Ikealampe


----------



## lol2k (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das so lese hatte ich scheinbar echt Glück - habe seit 19:00 problemlos spielen können! Allerdings musste ich mit dem Einspielen des Patches ebenfalls auf meinen ghilliesuit verzichten... 
Der Admin hat ein leicht verändertes skript laufen lassen und den patch 1.7.2.1 auf der HP bereitgestellt - lief super! Da zu Beginn noch ein pw drin war, haben wir zu viert erstmal nw airfield gelootet 

Man merkt dem Spiel den alpha-status an, keine Frage - bei mir glitschten teilweise erneut Zombies durch die Wände, andere blieben gespenstisch an einer Stelle stehen-häufig in 3er Trupps 
Mein Team berichtet aber von enormen FPS-Zuwächsen durch den patch - spielen jetzt meist mit 50fps konstant! 

Erst wenn Rocket eine gewisse Stabilität des Mods [& des hive-servers] gewährleisten kann (Arma 2 Engine ist scheinbar etwas unvorteilhaft geschrieben), werden neue Features wie die Implementierung von Hunden oder Untergrundbasen umgesetzt werden können! 
Ist also noch ein weiter Weg, darum freue ich mich um so mehr, bei der Entwicklung  live dabei sein zu können!


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Forum ist noch immer down und auf die Website komm ich nicht drauf  Lädt bis zur Unendlichkeit ^^ Bei Twitter nix neues. 
Ich zocke nu aber erstmal nicht mehr. Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich als Arma X User ja mit dem 1.7.2.1 Hotfix zocken.
Ok nach einiger Zeit laden komm ich drauf. Hotfix ist aber noch nicht da. Forum lädt nu auch sehr lange. Naja vielleicht gehts ja nacher bzw morgen ^^

Edit:
Wenn es ca 490k Unique Players gibt, wie kann es dann 11 Millionen lebende Character geben??


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. Juli 2012)

Alter endlich mal gut equipt gewesen, war am Lacaret in Cherno, kommt ein Typ von hinten und nietet mich um, daraufhin rennen alle Zombies auf ihn zu und zerfleischen den Penner, epic win für beide -.-


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn man sich an der Küste rumtreibt dann muss man damit rechnen früher oder später draufzugehen. Besonders in Cherno und Elektro und ganz besonders wenn der Server gut gefüllt ist  
Btw das neue Forum ist supi  Hotfix leider nicht da :/


----------



## arkim (11. Juli 2012)

Nexxor schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt es nur sehr wenn ich in ein Dorf oder eine Stadt komme. Auf dem freien
> Feld ruckelt es gar nicht, aber wenn irgendwo ein Dorf oder Objekte auftauchen, ruckelt es stark.
> 
> i7 2600k ~ 3,4 Ghz (Ht aus)
> ...


 
Nutze Fraps, evtl. die letzte kostenlose Version, damit Du FPS nennen kannst. Dein Rechner sollte das ja locker lösen können und es sollte kein großer Unterschied zu Rechnern sein, die vielleicht auch einen gewissen Grad besser oder schlechter sind - Du hast ja gelesen, es skaliert recht schlecht.

Ich würde erstmal ausschließen wollen, ob es nicht an einem Server lag, auf dem Du warst (das war früher auch leichter, als es den Side channel gab - da haben sich schnell die PLayer gemeldet und man wusste so schnell, dass es nicht an dem eigenen Rechner lag).

*Vorschlag*: Du schreibst einfach hier ins Forum, wenn Du auf irgendeinem Server bist. Dann kann ja einer von uns (ich würde das auch machen, ich kann ab frühen Nachmittag spielen) auf diesem Server möglichst zur gleichen Zeit mal spielen, so können wir das Thema evtl. schon mal ausschließen.

Ansonsten würde ich irgendwas GPU-loggendes im Hintergrund laufen lassen (MSI Afterburner? Andere kennen sich da besser aus) und auch die Windows-Systemtools (die IO loggen und CPU und so). Um zu sehen, ob irgendwas besonderes zu den schlimmen Zeitpunkten los ist.
Wenn Du aber sagst, das passiert bei vielen Objekten, wird es wohl schon entweder auf den Server oder die GRafikkarte hinauslaufen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juli 2012)

Nexxor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ruckelt es nur sehr wenn ich in ein Dorf oder eine Stadt komme. Auf dem freien
> Feld ruckelt es gar nicht, aber wenn irgendwo ein Dorf oder Objekte auftauchen, ruckelt es stark.
> 
> i7 2600k ~ 3,4 Ghz (Ht aus)
> ...



Auf welche Sichtweite hast du denn gestellt?


----------



## lol2k (11. Juli 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Auf welche Sichtweite hast du denn gestellt?


 
Wird die Sichtweite nicht serverseitig eingestellt? In dem Fall würde es den eigenen Rechnenaufwand gar nicht so sehr betreffen!

Ich würde mal ins blaue mutmaßen das es an den Servern selbst liegt - versuch doch mal mit unterschiedlichen Beta-versionen des Spiels und der Server zu zocken um auszuschließen das es am eigenen System liegt!

_


Edit_: *


Patchnotes des Hotfixes 1.7.2.1* (_serverseitig_)

HOTFIX : 10 JULY 2012

    Affected addons:
        * dayz_code        1.7.2.1
        * dayz_anim        0.3.1
        * dayz_server    (only for servers)

    Developer's Note:

    Changelog:
        * [FIXED]    Infected attack those they cannot see ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36375 )
        * [FIXED]    Wearing clothes makes you invisible ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36371 )
        * [FIXED]    New authentication method causing lockups on full servers (Reverted use of publicVariableServer)
        * [FIXED]    Pressing ALT key caused spamming of server sync ( No longer spams for sync'ing a character )                                          


*Tipp*: Tragt keine neue Kleidung wie Camo oder Ghillie!

"_At the moment in 1.7.2 other types of clothing (Camo, Ghillie.) remove  your entire inventory which will result in total unrecoverable item  loss. *At the moment it is a confirmed bug and the DayZ Staff are looking  into fixing it* within 1.7.2.1 hopefully!_"


----------



## ankabo (11. Juli 2012)

Also die Visual-Anzeige scheint zu funktionieren. Lag umzingelt von Zombies an einem Haus im Schatten, Visual stand auf 1,5m. Ein Z lief knapp 3m an mir vorbei und sah mich nicht. Habe mir fast in die Hose gemacht


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juli 2012)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat zu helfen:



> Posted Today, 03:28 AM
> Hi guys
> 
> This patch will only run on a limited server, it's not a finalized build and may break stuff.
> ...



Experimental 1.7.2.1 test patch - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


----------



## mushroom900 (11. Juli 2012)

Tag zusammen,
habe den Thread nicht ganz mitverfolgt...
Habe mit meinem Steam Kollegen sonst immer das Chernaurus durchgestreift. Der ist jetzt allerdings im Urlaub. Bisher waren wir auch nur zu zweit und haben uns schon öfters darüber unterhalten, wie fein es doch sein muss, mit mehr Mann die Server zu betreten. Bin auch ehrlich gesagt seit paar Tagen nicht mehr drinn gewesen, aber hab i´wie richtig Lust und Laune auf das Game. Also: kann man sich noch jmd anschliessen?


----------



## wari (11. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Nutze Fraps, evtl. die letzte kostenlose Version, damit Du FPS nennen kannst. Dein Rechner sollte das ja locker lösen können und es sollte kein großer Unterschied zu Rechnern sein, die vielleicht auch einen gewissen Grad besser oder schlechter sind - Du hast ja gelesen, es skaliert recht schlecht.
> 
> Ich würde erstmal ausschließen wollen, ob es nicht an einem Server lag, auf dem Du warst (das war früher auch leichter, als es den Side channel gab - da haben sich schnell die PLayer gemeldet und man wusste so schnell, dass es nicht an dem eigenen Rechner lag).
> 
> ...



das ist normaaahaaal... ich hab teilweise unter 30fps in großen städten, aufm freien feld 60... liegt nicht an dir oder deiner hardware...


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2012)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> habe den Thread nicht ganz mitverfolgt...
> Habe mit meinem Steam Kollegen sonst immer das Chernaurus durchgestreift. Der ist jetzt allerdings im Urlaub. Bisher waren wir auch nur zu zweit und haben uns schon öfters darüber unterhalten, wie fein es doch sein muss, mit mehr Mann die Server zu betreten. Bin auch ehrlich gesagt seit paar Tagen nicht mehr drinn gewesen, aber hab i´wie richtig Lust und Laune auf das Game. Also: kann man sich noch jmd anschliessen?


 
Komm ab 17.00 Uhr mal zu uns ins ts, wir suchen noch n paar zocker.  
78.46.99.70:9987

Gruss
Kero


----------



## lol2k (11. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch ergeht, aber durch das verbuggte Zombieverhalten ist ein großer Reiz des Spiels weg! Werde im Laufe des Abends einen downgrade zu 1.7.1.5 vornehmen und hoffe das Rocket in Kürze ein paar bugs ausmerzen kann - unter anderem auch  den barbedwire-bug!


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch ergeht, aber durch das verbuggte Zombieverhalten ist ein großer Reiz des Spiels weg! Werde im Laufe des Abends einen downgrade zu 1.7.1.5 vornehmen und hoffe das Rocket in Kürze ein paar bugs ausmerzen kann - unter anderem den barbedwire-bug!


 
Mit dem Hotfix gibt es viele weitere Bugs. Die einen berichten von Zombies die auf 20 Meter Aggro werden, oder sich gar nicht mehr bewegen und andere wiederrum schreiben das alels wunderbar funzt


----------



## wari (11. Juli 2012)

dayz verkommt zur zeit einfach komplett zum deathmatch spiel...egal wo man sich befindet, es wird nur noch rumgeballert..

jetzt kommen so langsam die schattenseiten des erfolges zum vorschein.. als ich zu beginn der mod gespielt habe, war das eher ne seltenheit, sehr viele spieler waren freundlich und haben einem geholfen..

bin mir momentan gar nit so sicher, ob ich da weiterhin noch lust drauf habe..




> Mit dem Hotfix gibt es viele weitere Bugs. Die einen berichten von  Zombies die auf 20 Meter Aggro werden, oder sich gar nicht mehr bewegen  und andere wiederrum schreiben das alels wunderbar funzt



ich bekmm teilweise von zombies aus 50 und noch mehr metern entfernung aggro.. aber dann nur vereinzelt.. die anderen bleiben stehn..

das zombieverhalten wird von patch zu patch nicht unbedingt besser..


----------



## lol2k (11. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> dayz verkommt zur zeit einfach komplett zum deathmatch spiel...egal wo man sich befindet, es wird nur noch rumgeballert..


 Wenn ich solche Aussagen höre/lese muss ich automatisch an diesen Song hier denken (jaja, damals war alles besser )

Das Spiel muss sich entwickeln und wie ein User letztens bereits anmerkte - es geht nicht darum das wir jeden Tag das bestmögliche Spielgefühl serviert bekommen, sondern wir live dabei sind, wie sich ein Mod entwickelt! Dazu gehören eben auch ups & downs, wie im normalen Leben auch! Alles andere wäre öde!
Was glaubt ihr wie die Community den nächsten patch feiern wird, der das Zombieverhalten korrigiert und und ggf noch ein paar andere Bugs ausbügelt! Die Implementierung neuer Features wäre dann schon das Sahnehäubchen - also alles step-by-step


----------



## Cherokee-W203 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich warte erstmal ab...

Vorher hatte ich sogut wie keine bugs, okay die Zombies kloppen durch wände und können durch verschlossene türen durchplopen. Aber sonst war das gut spielbar, und nun ? 
1. Es Spawnen KEINE gegänstände ? O.o Hab Chernogorsk, Elekto und das Airfield in Balota abgeklappert ohne das da Loot lag. Nichtmal leere Dosen 
2. Ich sterbe ohne grund ? O.o
3. Plötzlicher Beinbruch auf der Straße
4. Zombies sehen mich, obwohl sie es eigentlich garnicht könnten...

Sehr merkwürdig, ich habe das gefühl das 1.7.2 mehr Bugs mitsich bringt, als es eigentlich beheben sollte


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Cherokee-W203 schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab...
> 
> Vorher hatte ich sogut wie keine bugs, okay die Zombies kloppen durch wände und können durch verschlossene türen durchplopen. Aber sonst war das gut spielbar, und nun ?
> 1. Es Spawnen KEINE gegänstände ? O.o Hab Chernogorsk, Elekto und das Airfield in Balota abgeklappert ohne das da Loot lag. Nichtmal leere Dosen
> ...


 
Loot spawnt FASt nicht mehr und despawned auch nicht mehr ^^ Zombies ziehen halt weite Aggro und manche bewegen sich nicht. Uns ja 1.7.2 bringt irgendwie mehr Bugs als fixes  Schade, hätte gehofft heute endlich mal wieder Spielen zu können aber so wie es aussieht werde ich heute auch nicht zocken... 
Was ich ziemlich ******** finde ist, das wir User kaum mit Status Updates versorgt werden. Auf Twitter kam über 13 Stunden lang gar nix obwohl 6 Stunden vorher eigentlich die Wartungsarbeiten abgeschlossen sein sollten. 
Es stand auch gar nix über das neue Forum, erst nachdem es da war wurde es angekündigt  
Als User würde ich schon ganz gerne auf dem laufenden gehalten werden. Im 'Forum steht auch nur das sie 1.7.2.1 testen aber sonst kommt gar nix vom DayZ- Team. Weder wie lange die Tests gehen noch irgendwas zum Fortschritt...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Sichtweite nicht serverseitig eingestellt? In dem Fall würde es den eigenen Rechnenaufwand gar nicht so sehr betreffen!
> 
> Ich würde mal ins blaue mutmaßen das es an den Servern selbst liegt - versuch doch mal mit unterschiedlichen Beta-versionen des Spiels und der Server zu zocken um auszuschließen das es am eigenen System liegt!



Die Sichtweite wirf unter den Grafikoptionen eingestellt und legt den Bereich fest, der quasi vorgerendert wird. Geht bis zu 10km, ist dann aber quasi unspielbar, ich habe so bei 3km meinen relativ guten Konsens gefunden.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Bei DayZ wird die Sichtweite aber vom Server eingestellt, da ist es egal was du in den Optionen einstellst ^^


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

Heyho, bin neu hier im forum, aber auch nen begeisterter DayZ spieler  bin zwar noch nicht so skilled, bin aber schon relativ gut ausgestattet mit nehm großen rucksack akm essen trinken medical supplys etc. nur spiel ich eig fast nur alleine was ziemlich lw wird mit der zeit ~.~ über n paar nette leute (die ein nicht gleich übern haufen ballern) würd ich mich echt freuen  ist bestimmt lustiger als wenn man alleine ist.
hab schon des öfteren andere spieler getroffen. die keine munition hatten. aber immer an meinem rucksack beigegangen sind -.- was ich erst hinterher gemerkt habe xD
naja traue keinem, ausser du kennst ihn RL oder zockst schon länger mit ihm zsm oder redest mit ihm im ts oder skype gelle 
naja schreibt mir ne pm oder so würde mich freuen :3


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Es ist ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl in der Gruppe herumzulaufen  
Aber du bist hier neu, von daher stellt sich immer die Frage ob du überhaupt vertrauenswürdig bist und einen nicht bei der besten Gelegenheit in den Rücken ballerst.


----------



## ikealampe (11. Juli 2012)

Immomet geht bei mir gar nichts, bleibt immer beim lade Bildschirm stehen


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

@Robonator:
das ist wohl war, aber ich währe auch bereit dir meine waffen zu geben sozusagen als vertrauens angebot oder so.
nur dann stellt sich die frage ob du mich abballerst :p
EDIT
naja was heißt dir, auch jedem anderen hier der lust hat zu zocken ^^


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> @Robonator:
> das ist wohl war, aber ich währe auch bereit dir meine waffen zu geben sozusagen als vertrauens angebot oder so.
> nur dann stellt sich die frage ob du mich abballerst :p


 
Wenn der Bug bei mir noch nicht eingegriffen hat, dann ist das Einzige was ich brauche Munition für die Bison, sonst hab ich alles  
Spieler aus dem PCGH-Forum kann und werde ich nicht abschiessen. Zum einen weil viele eh schon mit uns zocken und zum anderen weil es mich dann auch hier im Forum schlechter aussehen lässt.

Wie zur Hölle kannst du DayZ mit einer GT330M zocken? Das muss doch ruckeln wie sau oder nicht? oO


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

@ikealampe:
wie im ladebildschirm? meinst du bei "Waiting for character to be created" oder so^^
wenn ja, versuchs auf nehm anderen server müsste eig klappen, am besten nen US server


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

@Robonator:
nö ruckelt überhaupt nicht o: nur wenn ich das spiel starte nen bisschen, sprich wenn die texturen laden aber danach alles top


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Im Forum schreiben andere das sie nach langer Ladezeit oder halt dem Waiting for Char... blabla... doch noch ins Game kommen 



> @Robonator:
> nö ruckelt überhaupt nicht o: nur wenn ich das spiel starte nen bisschen, sprich wenn die texturen laden aber danach alles top


Keine Doppelposts  
Auf welchen Settings und auf welcher Auflösung zockst du? Hast du PMC für die besseren Texturen=?


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

ne PMC hab ich nicht und texturen hmm hab ich eig nix umgestellt müsste also eig alles auf den standarts sein


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> ne PMC hab ich nicht und texturen hmm hab ich eig nix umgestellt müsste also eig alles auf den standarts sein


 
Dann schau mal nach und welche Auflösung?


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

Also Hätte jetzt zeit lust ne runde zu starten gerne in einer gruppe würde nen Ts server leihen für max 10 leute also wer lust hat bitte posten hier


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mal die TS 3 Daten wenn einer lust hat  								 									195.13.63.145:9823 PW:dayz


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

nun auflösung 1600x900, und bei andvanced alles auf normal, und video memory very high
EDIT
@TcKiller:
hätte jetzt ja lust eine runde dayz zu spielen aber leider gerade keine zeit. da ich in ca 15-20min wegfahre.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Dann wundert es mich das es ohne Probleme läuft.  Besonders da die 330M nicht grade das ist, was man leistungsstark nennen kann.


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

naja es läuft und das ruckelfrei,^^ also mir gefällts so


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

@ Razzor : Kein ding kannst dich gerne später melden wenn du lust/zeit hast.


----------



## _Razzor (11. Juli 2012)

so bin ma weg leute, schön zu sehen das es mal n aktives forum ist 
bin ab ca 18uhr für DayZ zu habn einfach ma ne pn schicken 
bis später


----------



## ikealampe (11. Juli 2012)

@Razor  also gestern ging es bei waiting for Charackter to create nicht weiter, Heute gehts beim Laden nach der Liste 
mit den Leuten die alle auf dem Server sind (da kommt dann recieving mission File und dann Schwarz wo Laden steht)
Funktioniert wieder !


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

So bei mir lief es dann auch mal... Erste Stadt -> 90% Aller Zombies bewegen sich nicht. Zweite Stadt -> Zombies werden auf ca 120m Aggro, fast jeder, fast keine Ausnahmen. So macht das irgendwie keinen Spaß.


----------



## ikealampe (11. Juli 2012)

Hab ich zum Glück noch nicht erlebt, aber ich habe das Gefühl nach dem Update ist das schleichen unauffäliger geworden , hab jetz wenn ich schnell "robe" kein Balken mehr
Allerdings wird so langsam das trinken und Essen knapp  Bzw kratz gleich ab ohne trinken


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Wieder zurück auf 1.7.1.5. Läuft besser und ich hab all meinen Kram wieder ^^ Also 1.7.2 wird noch nicht gezockt, besonders da es mehr Bugs als Fixes gab und das viele Bugs noch immer da sind, z.B. das Nachladen bei der Axt.


----------



## wari (11. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Aussagen höre/lese muss ich automatisch an diesen Song hier denken (jaja, damals war alles besser )
> 
> Das Spiel muss sich entwickeln und wie ein User letztens bereits anmerkte - es geht nicht darum das wir jeden Tag das bestmögliche Spielgefühl serviert bekommen, sondern wir live dabei sind, wie sich ein Mod entwickelt! Dazu gehören eben auch ups & downs, wie im normalen Leben auch! Alles andere wäre öde!
> Was glaubt ihr wie die Community den nächsten patch feiern wird, der das Zombieverhalten korrigiert und und ggf noch ein paar andere Bugs ausbügelt! Die Implementierung neuer Features wäre dann schon das Sahnehäubchen - also alles step-by-step



hast schon recht, allerdings führe ich dieses verhalten auf den enormen anstieg der spielerzahl zurück... war es anfangs noch ne kleine community, wo sehr viele (erwachsene) ArmaII zocker dazugehörten, strömt jetzt der mainstream in das spiel und somit steigt prozentual die anzahl der noobs, idioten und kiddies..

leider gottes merkt man es ingame...

als ich vor 6 wochen mit dem spiel anfing, waren mir die meisten leute freundlich gesinnt.. wenn ich mit meiner leeren makraov durch cherno gerannt bin und ein spieler das bemerkt hat, hat er mir ein mag gedroppt...

hinzu kommt halt wirklich noch die fehlende chatfunktion...

aber mal abwarten, wie sich das ganze entwickelt.. die entwickler haben ja große pläne...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juli 2012)

TcKiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die TS 3 Daten wenn einer lust hat  								 									195.13.63.145:9823 PW:dayz



Ich würde mich euch dann auch so in den nächsten Wochen anschließen, wenn es keinem was ausmacht ^^


----------



## arkim (11. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> als ich vor 6 wochen mit dem spiel anfing, waren mir die meisten leute freundlich gesinnt.. wenn ich mit meiner leeren makraov durch cherno gerannt bin und ein spieler das bemerkt hat, hat er mir ein mag gedroppt...
> 
> hinzu kommt halt wirklich noch die fehlende chatfunktion...


Ich würde sagen dies ist mit eine Ursache fürs Abknallen. Vorher gingen doch immer Fragen "u friendly in cherno hospital?" über den Ticker...
Wirklich schade, fehlender Chat raubt Spielspaß.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen dies ist mit eine Ursache fürs Abknallen. Vorher gingen doch immer Fragen "u friendly in cherno hospital?" über den Ticker...
> Wirklich schade, fehlender Chat raubt Spielspaß.


 

Der Chat wurde aber auch sehr oft von Banditen missbraucht  "Friendly in Cherno?"   "yes"   *Bang Headshot*


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich euch dann auch so in den nächsten Wochen anschließen, wenn es keinem was ausmacht ^^


 

klar gerne schreib mir einfach


----------



## lol2k (11. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Chat wurde aber auch sehr oft von Banditen missbraucht  "Friendly in Cherno?"   "yes"   *Bang Headshot*



Daher wurde auch der "direct-chat" eingeführt, der nur noch in einem begrenztem radius funktioniert! Er erfüllt meiner Meinung nach seinen Zweck...

Das natürlich nun Spieler auf die Server ströhmen, die nicht viel mit den ArmaII-Veteranen gemein haben ist einleuchtend - ich hoffe ja inständig, dass einige dieser User die langfristige Motivation verlieren und infolgedessen zu Games zurückfinden, die auf reinen pvp ausgelegt sind (und zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bugfrei spielbar sind )


----------



## Cherokee-W203 (11. Juli 2012)

gibts mitlerweile was neues auf twitter ? Homepage ist ja Down :/


----------



## Fexzz (11. Juli 2012)

Apropos Direct Chat, hab das selbst erst vor ein paar Tagen erfahren: Die Schrift"Reichweite" im Direkt-Chat beläuft sich scheinbar auf ungefähr 40 Meter, wohingegen die Direct-Chat-Sprachausgabe eine Reichweite 
von ungefähr 80m hat (haben soll).

Kann hilfreich sein =D


----------



## Cherokee-W203 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze nur sprachchat, schreiben dauert zulange


----------



## arkim (11. Juli 2012)

Der Führer regt sich mal wieder aus, diesmal über DayZ:
Hitler Reacts to DayZ! - YouTube


----------



## Fexzz (11. Juli 2012)

Sagtmal ist das gewollt dass man nun praktisch nix mehr findet? Hab nun innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden weder was zu trinken, noch was zu essen, noch eine Waffe gefunden.


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

also ich habe eben in kurzer zeit viel munition gefunden und bandagen aber leider keine waffe dafür


----------



## wari (11. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Sagtmal ist das gewollt dass man nun praktisch nix mehr findet? Hab nun innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden weder was zu trinken, noch was zu essen, noch eine Waffe gefunden.


 
server wechseln^^... gibt server, die starten selten neu und der loot respawnt nicht...

edit: gerade 2 mal getestet... ich als starter mit directchat dass ich friendly bin, wurde immer instant umgenietet..

das spiel ist schon so gut wie tot...


----------



## Fexzz (11. Juli 2012)

Hui, Glück gehabt. M1911 gefunden mit einem Magazin. Elektro betreten, aus der Kirche raus und n Typ schießt mit einer AK auf mich. Ich stell mich in die Kirche um die Ecke, er kommt rein und ich knall ihn ab.

Loot: Größtmöglicher Rucksack, AK mit 5 Magazinen, haufenweise Med-Supplies, G17 mit 4 Magazinen, Essen und Trinken ohne Ende. Damit bin ich erstmal gerüstet. Bin direkt raus aus Elektro und in die Wildnis geflohen.

Mal sehen wie lang ich diesmal am Leben bleib =D


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

geile aktion  welchen server bist du gerade ? komm auch drauf


----------



## arkim (11. Juli 2012)

Oh wie geil und oh wie ärgerlich!

Habe eben ein Fahrrad nahe Cherno gefunden. Bin dann mal gepflegt durch Elektro geheizt (Tempo 51 mit Turbo), das machte tierisch Spaß. Immer schön die Hauptstrasse, endlich konnten einen die Zombies nicht mehr nerven... Eine CZ-550 und etwas Munition dafür hatte ich auch dabei. Bei Solnichnyi wollte ich eigentlich links abbiegen, aber ein Serverrestart kündigte sich an. Schnell in einem Baum versteckt, Serverneustart, disconnect, am gleichen Server angemeldet...

Ohne alles wieder neu ins Spiel gespawned.


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

@ arkim oh man du arme socke  

aber mit dem Fahrrad ist echt sau cool ....will endlich mal in einer gruppe spielen aber irgendwie gibt das nix


----------



## TcKiller (11. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch der letzte müll man spawn aufn server vorhher sicher versteckt in cherno ...und was ist alles weg ????????????? drecks spiel


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juli 2012)

Allen ArmaX Usern kann ich nur ans Herz legen:

Downgrade zu 1.7.1.5 / 93965 !

Man hat all sein Equipment und kann auf genug Server zocken...

HF & GL


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

TcKiller schrieb:


> Das ist doch der letzte müll man spawn aufn server vorhher sicher versteckt in cherno ...und was ist alles weg ????????????? drecks spiel


 
Wenn dann meinst du drecks Mod und wie heisst es so schön? Don´t get attached to your gear. 
Es ist eine Alpha und durch den neuen "Patch" kamen wieder viele Bugs. Das ist halt auch einer der Gründe warum ich und Snake wieder auf 1.7.1.5 zocken.
War eben ziemlich episch  Waren auf dem Weg zum NW Airfield, haben nen Motorad gefunden  Danach das Airfield abgesucht, habe erst eine M16, dann AK mit Kobra, dann M16 mit Granatenwerfer gefunden  In der letzten Barracke waren wir dann... Erstmal sehen wir nen anderen Spieler welcher sich natüüürlich Disconnected hat, dann ist der Weg mit 2x Stacheldraht und 1x Panzersperre blockiert... Zum Glück hatte ich kurz vorher ne Toolbox gefunden  Waren dann drin im letzten Raum, ich komm wieder raus und seh nen Spieler grade mit den Rücken zu mir... ich ihn ein paar Schuss reingejagd und direkt Rucksack gelootet... Naja seine M24 gehört nu mir  Leider verschwand direkt danach seine Leiche -.- 

Das Bike war eigentlich am besten leider war er Tank fast leer :/


----------



## TcKiller (12. Juli 2012)

Ja dann werde ih wohl mal downgraden müssen aber morgen erst ... Habe eben waffenlos meine erste runde bei Dunkelheit gespielt war echt scary aber geil  aber nachher unnötig gestorben wegen .... Nennen wir es mal eigene Dummheit  


Ich hoffe das sich das bald mit den bugs ändert weil wäre echt schade drum, weil Fun macht es schon ... Vorallem in einer Gruppe muss es doch der Wahnsinn sein ( in den Genuss kam ich zwar noch nicht aber was nicht ist kann ja noh werden )


----------



## kero81 (12. Juli 2012)

TcKiller schrieb:


> @ arkim oh man du arme socke
> 
> aber mit dem Fahrrad ist echt sau cool ....will endlich mal in einer gruppe spielen aber irgendwie gibt das nix


 
Kommst Du zu uns ins Ts3!  78.46.99.70:9987

Sind z.Zt. ne Gruppe von ca. 20 Leuten(wenn alle da sind). Macht scho Fun, zocken aber nicht nur DayZ, heute z.B. ne Coop-Mission für OA. War auch was mit Zombis und dman musste verschiedene Aufträge erfüllen. Ich werd morgen mal ein Video von hochladen und hier Posten. 

Also, wer Lust hat, einfach ins Ts kommen und mich oder rs_escape anschreiben.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

Ach das ist doch besch*****, ich hab so nen dummen Bag dass ich nichts ausm Inventar auswählen kann weil das Auswahlfenster immer hinter den Icons erscheint! 
Hat jemand das selbe Problem und weiß wie man es behebt?
Ich werde jetzt jedenfalls erstmal auf 1.7.1.5 zurückpatchen und schauen ob es dann weg ist.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch besch*****, ich hab so nen dummen Bag dass ich nichts ausm Inventar auswählen kann weil das Auswahlfenster immer hinter den Icons erscheint!
> Hat jemand das selbe Problem und weiß wie man es behebt?
> Ich werde jetzt jedenfalls erstmal auf 1.7.1.5 zurückpatchen und schauen ob es dann weg ist.


 
Den Bug hatte ich noch nie btw du bist nu der zweite hier im Forum mit den selben Namen wie ich


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

Bester Name überhaupt 

Btw hab ich mich jetzt mal auf einem Silo östlich von Elektro ausgelogt, ca auf der höhe des Leuchtturms, wäre nett wenn mir mal jemand bescheid sagen könnte wenn er zockt und mich da abholt, selbst verbinden kann ich mich im Moment ja nicht


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Naja ich kann schlecht da ich halt wieder auf 1.7.1.5 bin  Meistens blutest du nach einem Reconnect nicht mehr


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt auch auf 1.7.1.5 gedowngraded, der Fehler mit dem Inventar besteht weiterhin und dazu hab ich noch einen dicken Schriftzug der mitten im Bilschirm steht und sagt "Sie benutzen eine falsche Version von DayZ, bitte.." während ich zocke, geil.
Werde jetzt mal komplett deinstallieren das Spiel und alles ganz sauber neu installieren.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch auf 1.7.1.5 gedowngraded, der Fehler mit dem Inventar besteht weiterhin und dazu hab ich noch einen dicken Schriftzug der mitten im Bilschirm steht und sagt "Sie benutzen eine falsche Version von DayZ, bitte.." während ich zocke, geil.
> Werde jetzt mal komplett deinstallieren das Spiel und alles ganz sauber neu installieren.


 

Hmm hast du wirklich die vier Rar´s entpackt? Snake hatte das auch, bei dem Fehler steht auch meistens was falsch ist. Bei ihm wars Dayz Code.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

Vier? Bei mir sind das sieben oder so. Zocken konnte ich ja, nur hatte ich eben diesen rießigen leicht Transparenten Schriftzug mitten im Bild.
Aber das ist ja eh irrelevant weil sich das Problem mit dem Inventar ja eh nicht erledigt hat, vondemher werde ich es jetzt einmal neuinstallieren.
Werde hier dann posten ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Es wurden nur 4 Rars verändert von 1.7.1.5 zu 1.7.2 oO


----------



## NOOKYN (12. Juli 2012)

Moin, zocke auch seit ein paar Tagen DayZ und bis auf die so bekannten Bugs läuft das Game eigentlich ziemlich gut und habe auch schon ziemlich oft ne Menge Ausrüstung zusammen gehabt, aber dann eine Frage:

wie kann man seine Sachen speichern so dass man sie beim nächsten Join noch hat? Bin nicht gestorben, sondern einfach auf Abort und dann paar Stunden wieder ins Game (sogar gleicher Server) und musste komplett von vorne anfangen! Ist das auch ein Bug momentan, oder wie muss ich das Game verlassen damit mein Equipment gespeichert wird?

Und was mich noch ankotzt: es laufen nur noch Assis rum habe ich das Gefühl! Eben eine ganze Gruppe mit 5 Leuten die uns einfach platt gemacht haben, hatte ne AK47U Camo und alles und hatte trotzdem keine Chance mitm Kollegen, weil die 2 Sniper dabei hatten. Dann wieder alles von vorne, noch ne Menge Sachen retten können was sie da gelassen haben und dann 20 min später, läuft uns einer alleine entgegen, schon am bluten wir helfen ihm, indem wir die Zombies ausschalten die hinter ihm waren und er schießt uns in den Rücken, ich hätte ausrasten können!

So ist das Game einfach nicht gedacht, ich meine ab und zu kann das mal passieren aber jetzt kann man wirklich niemandem mehr trauen, werde auch jetzt nicht mehr zögern. Dabei verliert man einfach jedes mal alles was man lange gesammelt hat.

Kennt jemand sonst ein paar gute Server, wo noch ehrliche/gute Zocker unterwegs sind, die einen nicht sofort umnieten ohne Grund? Weil so extrem wie es jetzt momentan ist, macht das einfach keinen Spaß mehr wenn man jedes mal gleich sein gesamtes, gutes Equip verliert, weil man sinnlos über den Haufen geballert wird.

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

So, habe jetzt das Game erstmal neu installiert, Patch 1.7.1.5 draufgehauen und siehe da, alles funktioniert so wie es soll.
Gleich darauf den SixLauncher/Updater runtergeladen und auf 1.7.2 geupdatet, und wie durch ein wunder funktioniert jetzt alles Tadellos.
Falls jemand bock hat im heutigen Tagesverlauf ein bischen zu zocken, soll er mir doch einfach ne PM schicken, liege 1km westlich von Cherno auf nem Fabrikgebäude.

Bis dahin, reingehauen


----------



## ankabo (12. Juli 2012)

Habe dir eine PN geschickt, Billy.


----------



## ankabo (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mit dem Game keine Probleme zur Zeit. Zombies scheinen irgendwie mehr geworden zu sein, doch sie sehen mich genauso schnell (oder auch nicht) wie immer, mein Rucksack ist noch da, alles erhalten... Ich kann nur keinen ALICE aufnehmen 
Fahre zur Zeit mit dem Fahrrad durch die Gegend, stelle das Rad ab, schleiche in eine Stadt, gehe zum Rad und weiter geht es. So macht es echt total Spass.
Eben zum ersten Mal "gegrillt" und versorgt 
Das Game ist und bleibt für mich der Oberhammer, muss halt nur noch ein paar "Freunde" finden.
Bin nicht so oft online, knapp jeden 2. Tag.
Renne gerade auf einem englischen Server herum (3 Uhr Nachts) und der Mond weist mir den Weg - HAHAHA!


----------



## ankabo (12. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein, dass Gegenstände wie Fahrräder einfach so verschwinden?
Habe meins im Wald im Busch versteckt und bin in eine Stadt um Medikamente zu besorgen. Da komme ich zurück und es ist definitiv verschwunden.
Verdammte Fahrraddiebe


----------



## DerpDerpington (12. Juli 2012)

Guter Tripplepost ankabo 

du kannst deine Beiträge editieren.


----------



## arkim (12. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Gegenstände wie Fahrräder einfach so verschwinden?
> Habe meins im Wald im Busch versteckt und bin in eine Stadt um Medikamente zu besorgen. Da komme ich zurück und es ist definitiv verschwunden.
> Verdammte Fahrraddiebe


 
Was hat es mit dem "Save Bike" eigentlich auf sich?


----------



## _Razzor (12. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit bugs, habe gehört das wenn man sich einloggt das es sein kann das man viele seiner sachen verlieren kann ...


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Was hat es mit dem "Save Bike" eigentlich auf sich?


 
Genauso wie mit den anderen Kram, wenn du da z.B. Ausrüstung reinlegst, es versteckst und dann savest dann weiss der Server das er das nicht löschen bzw zurücksetzen soll.



> Wie siehts aus mit bugs, habe gehört das wenn man sich einloggt das es sein kann das man viele seiner sachen verlieren kann ...


Ja ist nu mit dem neuen Update so. Das bringt aber eh mehr Bugs als fixes (Viele angeblich behobene Bugs wurden nichtmal behoben....) deswegen zocke ich noch 1.7.1.5 ^^


----------



## arkim (12. Juli 2012)

BLUTRAUSCH! Puh, war das geil. Habe mal in einer Scheune nahe Cherno auf Kundschaft gewartet und der erste Kunde kam gleich mal mit einer AKM an und massig Munition dafür. Dann kamen 3 weitere Kunden, (einmal zwei Gamer im Team, sie starben nebeneinander ) bis mein Rucksack platzte. Ich hatte noch die Wahl zwischen einer AKM oder der DMR, wollte aber lieber die AKM behalten, die fetzt mehr im Nahkampf. Und habe noch zur Freude sicher eines Spielers die DMR-Muni hingelegt...
Rucksack war voll bis zum geht nicht mehr mit Blood bags, Ihr, Kompass, Karte... Revolver, Essen und Trinken, Epipen, alles wasste brauchst. Fernglas, Mili-Taschenlampe...

Dann auf nach Elektro nach dem Motto "was solls" - kam mir vor wie ein wandelnder Weihnachtsmann... Tja und dann mal hier und da Spieler weggemäht, sinnloser Blutzoll  Bis plötzlich eine Frau neben mir stand, weil ich gerade im Blutrausch war, eine Axt, ein Hieb, Ende. Die wird erstmal stundenlang Gear sortieren, wenn nicht ein Sniper dazwischenkommt...

Tja, also mal richtig einen auf PVP-Gemetzel gemacht, Ihr dürft mich jetzt mit Tomaten bewerfen. Aber Spieler hunten macht auch Spaß. Sehr schön, wenn er sich nachmal erholt und mir in die Augen schauen darf


----------



## lol2k (12. Juli 2012)

Für alle DayZ-Spieler, die mit zahlreichen Bugs kämpfen, Items verlieren oder gar ganz neu starten müssen weil der Hive-Server scheinbar ihren Charakter "vergessen" hat - eine Nachricht von "Rocket": 



> Again, I hear (and share) the frustration. Believe me.
> 
> I want everything to be easy, but it's not. The updates will always be hard. It will get worse before it gets better.
> But after _every_ main update, people come and say it  is the worst update so far. If we rolled back, if we stopped expanding  and pushing the limits -then this mod wouldn't even exist.
> ...


>> Quelle

*Übersetzung* seitens Gamestar für all diejenigen, die nach der ersten Englischstunde in der Schule keinen Bock mehr hatten zuzuhören:

»_Die Updates werden allesamt hart. Es wird schlimmer werden, als zuvor.  Bisher sind nach jedem großen Update Leute zu mir gekommen, um mir zu  sagen, dass dieser Patch der bisher schlechteste von allen war. Würden  wir aber zu einer älteren Version zurückgehen, die Entwicklung abbrechen  und aufhören die Grenzen weiter nach vorn zu pushen, dann würde diese  Mod nicht einmal existieren.
Wir müssen weitermachen und es wird noch viele Dramen,  Schwierigkeiten und Desaster geben. Es wird noch sehr, sehr viel  schlimmer als bei diesem Update werden. Aber am Ende wird daraus ein  tolles Spielkonzept entstehen und um dort hinzugelangen bedarf es genau  dieser Schmerzen_«.

Ich freu mich dennoch auf die kommenden Updates - bin gepannt wohin die Entwicklung noch gehen wird!


----------



## darkfailure (12. Juli 2012)

Meine Neugierde was dieses Spiel (bzw. diesem Mod) betrifft steigt ins unermessliche...
Jetzt war auch noch in der letzten PC Action zufälligerweise die ARMA 2 Black Edition mit dabei. Und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe brauch ich nur noch Operation Arrowhead um den Mod spielen zu können. Der Preis dafür liegt (bei einem Online Key-Händler) bei ca. 12,50€

Sollte ich lieber noch etwas warten oder sinds die 12,50€ komplett wert?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

darkfailure schrieb:


> Meine Neugierde was dieses Spiel (bzw. diesem Mod) betrifft steigt ins unermessliche...
> Jetzt war auch noch in der letzten PC Action zufälligerweise die ARMA 2 Black Edition mit dabei. Und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe brauch ich nur noch Operation Arrowhead um den Mod spielen zu können. Der Preis dafür liegt (bei einem Online Key-Händler) bei ca. 12,50€
> 
> Sollte ich lieber noch etwas warten oder sinds die 12,50€ komplett wert?



Die Mod ist es wert, glaub mir. Ich habe mir auch extra OA angeschafft nur wegen der Mod und die 20€ waren es wert.

Btw hab ich grade meine erste Karte gefunden, und da stellt sich mir eine Frage.
Wenn einer ne Karte hat, da Sachen einzeichnet und dann abnippelt, sind die eingezcihneten Punkte für den nächsten der sie findet immernoch sichtbar?
Weil ich hab grade ne Karte gefunden da ist nördlich von Cherno aufm Berg ein "Zelt", "Wasser" und "WTF" eingezeichnet 
Naja werde mal hingehen und looten was da so rumliegt ;D


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Generell kann (afaik) jeder mit Map deine Notizen sehen =D Also markiere am besten NIE dein Camp oder deine Fahrzeuge oder so =D


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab wieder ein Ghillie Suite 

Hab all mein Equip bis auf Toolbelt sicherheitshalber abgelegt, Ghillie angezogen und tadaaa - es klappt 
Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass ich mein altes verloren habe, obwohl ich als ArmaX User ja immer noch mit 1715 | 93965 zocke und nie die aktuelle spielen konnte...


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts aus, zockt ihr grad? Bin Nahe Elektro und hab Lust auf DayZ, allerdings nicht alleine. =D Snake und Robo, ihr zockt beide immernoch mit 1.7.5 oder?


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Ja tun wir, mittlerweile zocken viele andere bei uns im TS aber auch wieder auf der Version mit uns  Gibt leider nicht viele Server die voll sind und funktionieren :/ Sind aber nahe Stary.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Hm, doof. Auf 1.7.5 zurückpatchen mag ich nun auch nicht. Naja egal.

Edit: Also bei mir funktioniert sogut wie jeder Server ohne Probleme.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

1.7.1.5 , 1.7.5 wäre ja schon Zukunft 

Naja ich uns Snake werden noch so lange auf der alten Version zocken bis die neuen ordentlich funzen.


----------



## darkfailure (12. Juli 2012)

Steam hat sowohl Operation Arrowhead als auch die Combined Version im Summer Sale!
D.h. wer bis jetzt gezögert hat, hat nun einen Grund mehr zuzuschlagen (so wie ich)


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Und zack ist der Steam Shop Down 

Edit: Da isser wieder^^


----------



## arkim (12. Juli 2012)

Wie findet Ihr meinen neuen Namen? -> "Gewalt ist keine Lösung".


----------



## doceddy (12. Juli 2012)

Werds mir jetzt auch kaufen  Ach wie gut, dass meine Freundin morgen zufällig arbeiten muss


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Wie findet Ihr meinen neuen Namen? -> "Gewalt ist keine Lösung".


 
Bei der derzeitigen Situation rund um die großen Städte eher unpassend ;D


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Bin jetzt auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder draufgegangen... 
Wir sind am NW Airfield, Ich gehe langsam zur Barracke, gehe langsam rein und plötzlich ist ne hässliche Zombiefratze vor mir die schreit. Ich erschreck mich total, feuer los und plötzlich sind überall Zombies und ich komme nicht mehr raus... REttungsversuch war fehlgeschlagen, nu bin ich tot :/


----------



## _Razzor (12. Juli 2012)

soo, komme vom NW airfield mit tarnanzug, akm, und m9 SD essen trinken sowieso etc, so aufm weg nach cherno 2 spieler gerettet vor zombies, danach hat der eine auf mich geschossen.. musste ihn leider erschießen. naja so in cherno angekommen: feuerwehr haus durchsucht, supermarkt, halt das übliche gefunden map kompass etc. so dann ab in die kirche gehe rein batz 2 winchester schüsse im bauch tod :/


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder draufgegangen...
> Wir sind am NW Airfield, Ich gehe langsam zur Barracke, gehe langsam rein und plötzlich ist ne hässliche Zombiefratze vor mir die schreit. Ich erschreck mich total, feuer los und plötzlich sind überall Zombies und ich komme nicht mehr raus... REttungsversuch war fehlgeschlagen, nu bin ich tot :/


 
Passiert.  Aber durch 'nen Zombie is halt irgendwie doppelt ärgerlich


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Passiert.  Aber durch 'nen Zombie is halt irgendwie doppelt ärgerlich


 
Der Tot ist ja nich schlimm, schlimmer ist der Verlust von Nightvision, Rangefinder, M24, M14 Aim, voller Toolbelt (Bis auf eins) Coyote Backpack und halt noch das ganze Blut, Morphin, Painkiller etc...


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Na und? Das Spiel ist ziemlich langweilig wenn man fast alles hat , finde ich. Außerdem seid ihr doch so 'ne große Truppe, du hast doch Ruck Zuck wieder Gear


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Na und? Das Spiel ist ziemlich langweilig wenn man fast alles hat , finde ich. Außerdem seid ihr doch so 'ne große Truppe, du hast doch Ruck Zuck wieder Gear


 
Hm ich fand es sehr spaßig. Ohne den Rangefinder wird es jetzt wieder ätzend. Und wenn ich neu anfangen will dann hätte ich auf dem 1.7.2er weitergezockt, durch das Update verliert man als Arma X User ja leider seinen Char


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Na dann ist doch jetzt der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum Anfangen mit 1.7.2!


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Na dann ist doch jetzt der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum Anfangen mit 1.7.2!


 
Ich hab schon angefangen und ich werde es nicht weiterzocken. 1.7.2 ist im Grunde verbuggter als 1.7.1.5


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Geht so. Ich reporte einfach schön ganze Zeit Bugs die mir auffalen, so treib ich zumindest die Entwicklung ein wenig mit vorran. Finds nur seltsam dass angeblich gefixte Bugs immernoch da sind =D


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Geht so. Ich reporte einfach schön ganze Zeit Bugs die mir auffalen, so treib ich zumindest die Entwicklung ein wenig mit vorran.


 
Hehe das glaubst du ^^  Sollte mit 1.7.2 nicht z.B. das Reloaden mit der Axt gefixt worden sein? Tja irgendwie muss ich immer noch reloaden.
Dazu die ständigen Positionswechsel, verbuggte Zombies, verbuggter Spawn und teilweise verbuggter Loot... nee danke ich bleibe bei 1.7.1.5 

Was am meisten nervt ist einfach das vom Dayz-Team nicht genug Rückmeldung kommt. Mehr als einmal am Tag eine Statusmeldung wäre schon ganz nett. Besonders als Forum und Website down waren.. Da kam für 18 Stunden einfach mal nichts von denen...


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

Die haben denk ich mal die Hände voll zu tun. Rocket ist schätze ich mal 24/7 am proggen, die Mods versuchen irgendwie die Foren von den ganzen Müll-Threads zu beschützen und der Rest..joa kA wer genau da überhaupt noch was zu sagen hat.

Und zu den Bugs: Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt, bei mir läuft das Spiel Tip top. Der Bug mit den Suits ist ja mittlerweile gefixt worden soweit ich weiß, die Zombies verhalten sich durchschnittlich ******* und der Loot ist auch genau so, wie er sein sollte.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

Ja und bei mir z.B. läuft nicht alles Tip Top. Dank der ******** mit Arma X komm ich auf 90% der Server gar nicht erst drauf, in vielen Städten bewegen sich die Zombies fast gar nicht, in anderen laufen sie alle herum. Die meisten Zombies denen ich begegne fangen an auf ca 120m+ Entfernugn auf mich zuzulaufen und lassen nicht mehr locker. Dazu sind auf vielen Servern 1500+ Zombies unterwegs weil die immer noch nicht richtig despawnen. Ich war nu schon in 3 Städten wo kein Loot bzw wenig Loot war, und der Server war leer. Eben als ich mich eingeloggt habe war ich auch schon wieder am Strand obwohl ich bei der neuen Version zuletzt fast bis nach Polana gerannt bin...
Das ist für mich einfach eine Verschlechterung im Vergleich zu 1.7.1.5 

Achja und nach meinem Empfinden hören dich die Zombies jetzt auch irgendwie besser, oder sie können immer noch durch Wände gucken.


----------



## arkim (12. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Zombies sind ein bißchen unberechenbarer. Manchmal sind sie abartig weit weg, auf einmal rennt einer los. Aber insgesamt nerven die mich nicht mehr als vorher auch.

ICH WILL WIEDER EIN FAHRRAD FINDEN und ein bißchen schneller vorankommen! An den bekannten Stellen habe ich einmal eines gefunden, danach nie mehr. HEUL!

Ansonsten werde ich demnächst wohl erstmal die Gamer die arbeit machen. Mich in beliebten High Value-Ställen mit ner 1866 oder Lee postieren und hoffen, dass die Gamer mir alles zu Füßen legen, was sie haben.  Sehr gern auch NV Goggles. Und bringt bitte ein Fahrrad. Das fährt 51 und braucht keinen Sprit.


----------



## Fexzz (12. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zombies sind ein bißchen unberechenbarer. Manchmal sind sie abartig weit weg, auf einmal rennt einer los. Aber insgesamt nerven die mich nicht mehr als vorher auch.
> 
> ICH WILL WIEDER EIN FAHRRAD FINDEN und ein bißchen schneller vorankommen! An den bekannten Stellen habe ich einmal eines gefunden, danach nie mehr. HEUL!
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich demnächst wohl erstmal die Gamer die arbeit machen. Mich in beliebten High Value-Ställen mit ner 1866 oder Lee postieren und hoffen, dass die Gamer mir alles zu Füßen legen, was sie haben.  Sehr gern auch NV Goggles. Und bringt bitte ein Fahrrad. Das fährt 51 und braucht keinen Sprit.


 
Sowas ist ziemlich lame.


----------



## Pentaquark (12. Juli 2012)

Was braucht man nochmal um DayZ auf höchsten Texturen zu spielen?
Also welche Spiele/Texturpakete etc.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

PMC für die besseren Texturen.


----------



## debalz (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab alles nach anleitung installiert - im Serverfenster ist aber vor jedem Server ein rotes X und ich komme nirgends rein, "connenction failed" gibt es noch eine andere Anleitung als die auf Seite 1 dieses freds??


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Also ich hab alles nach anleitung installiert - im Serverfenster ist aber vor jedem Server ein rotes X und ich komme nirgends rein, "connenction failed" gibt es noch eine andere Anleitung als die auf Seite 1 dieses freds??


 
Hast du die Beta-Patches installiert?


----------



## Pentaquark (13. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> PMC für die besseren Texturen.


 
Brauche ich dann auch noch Arma2? Habe momentan nur Arma2 Beta. Oder braucht man dann nur PMC? Wie implementiert man das dann?


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Brauche ich dann auch noch Arma2? Habe momentan nur Arma2 Beta. Oder braucht man dann nur PMC? Wie implementiert man das dann?


 
Arma 2 Vollversion brauchste natürlich auch. PMC verbessert nur die Texturen der Chars und mancher Waffen in DayZ


----------



## debalz (13. Juli 2012)

Jo, Beta patch für Co müsste drauf sein. Muss am we nochmal genau schauen


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Jo, Beta patch für Co müsste drauf sein. Muss am we nochmal genau schauen


 
du musst auch das hauptspeil hochpatchen


----------



## ankabo (13. Juli 2012)

Ich musste gestern feststellen, wie unglaublich gut die Winchester ist. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie wirklich so leise ist, wie im Wiki angegeben. Als ich eine fand, bin ich in Berezino rein und wurde irgendwann von Zs umringt. Einer sah mich und mein erster Schuss musste damit fallen. War schon geil, dass kein anderer angerannt kam und nur er zu Boden sackte. Da ist ja die M1911 richtig laut gegen.
Ab heute habe ich eine neue Lieblingswaffe 
Dann dachte ich, dass Heli Crashes nur außerhalb aufzufinden sind, doch dann in Dubrovka stand ich vor einem. Bis auf ein Nachtsichtgerät fand ich aber nichts tolles, war auch von Zs umzingelt und musste weg. Toll war, dass ich vorher über 3 Stunden beim Mondschein umhergezogen bin (absolut geile Atmosphäre) und als die Sonne aufging, fand ich das Nachtsichtgerät 
Bis auf den gestrigen Fahrraddieb war also alles OK. Ich hatte nicht bedacht, dass auch andere die Markierungen auf der Karte sehen. Da hat sich wohl jemand das Teil unter den Nagel gerissen. Ich wollte ja ein Foto einstellen und Finderlohn vergeben


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Juli 2012)

Wo sind denn hier die ganzen WoT-Spieler? 

Welche PC-Spiele zockt ihr im Moment?


----------



## Fexzz (13. Juli 2012)

Thilo, du solltest den Text zumindest anpassen, statt einfach überall zu copy-pasten


----------



## wari (13. Juli 2012)

spiele grad auf nem deutschen server mit open world chat und siehe da, alle chatten freundlich miteinander, helfen sich und verabreden sich zum zusammen zocken..

den rauszunehmen war echt das dümmste überhaupt.. -.-


----------



## dressler18 (13. Juli 2012)

Sonst wirds ja unrealistisch, weil im echten Leben kann man sich auch nur innerhalb von 2 Milimetern unterhalten und der spielspaß geht verloren flame rofl zomfg trolololo...

Ne, ich bin genau deiner Meinung wari. Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr auf dauer PvP und ja ich habe zwar ein paar leute mit denen ich zocken kann, aber wenn man dann doch mal alleine rumlatscht sollte es doch möglich sein auch andere zu finden mit denen man in der Zeit spielen kann. Das ermöglicht nunmal einfach ein Global Channel - wer sich darüber beschwert das die Leute einen über den Chat nur verarschen muss sich nicht wundern. Man wird trotzdem hin und wieder einen aufn Deckel bekommen oder man hat das Glück und findet "normale" Spieler


----------



## wari (13. Juli 2012)

ja ich weiß auch nicht genau, wieso sie den entfernt haben.. 

glaub ich werde mal ne runde aussetzen, 1.7.2 is ne katastrophe.. die zombies bekommen total seltsam aggro und gerade bin ich einfach so gestorben... ich stand da, grad ne waffe gefunden, plötzlich fall ich um.. kein schuss, nichts gehört und es war weit un breit kein spieler...


----------



## Fexzz (13. Juli 2012)

Das einzige was mich an 1.7.2 derzeit stört ist (immernoch) die Sichtweite der Zombies. Bevor man die Zombies selbst überhaupt sieht, kommen sie schon angerannt, selbst mitten inder Pampa.

Aber nicht aufgeben, ne Alpha ist halt ne Testphase.


----------



## ankabo (13. Juli 2012)

@war: Auf welchem Server war das?

@All: Ich habe keine dieser Probleme von denen ihr immer berichtet. Selbst die Visual-Anzeige stimmt zu 100%. Liege ich an einem Haus und Visual steht auf 3m, so kann der in 5m an mir vorbeilaufen und nichts passiert. Ich finde es nun sogar besser, dass die einen nicht mehr über die ganze Karte verfolgen, sondern irgendwann mal aufgeben oder aber tot vor mir im Gras liegen


----------



## Primer (13. Juli 2012)

Also kann man doch mit dem aktuellen 1.7.2 anfangen zu spielen? Wollte heute oder morgen loslegen.


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

*@all*: Macht doch ein rollback auf 1.7.1.5 - gepaart mit dem aktuellen beta patch 94700 sollte es keine Probleme geben! 
Gibt zZ. wenige Server die den Hotfix 1.7.2.1 eingespielt haben (max. 15 Server) und die entsprechen nicht meinen Veteran-Server Kriterien (3rd Person OFF, CH OFF)


----------



## killer196 (13. Juli 2012)

Musst halt gucken ob du die probleme hast. Wenn nicht ist es ok.

Edit: wie mach ich denn ein rollback mit sixupdater?


----------



## killer196 (13. Juli 2012)

Fuuuu doppelpost


----------



## ankabo (13. Juli 2012)

Die Files per Hand überschreiben.
Also 1.7.1.5 ziehen, die RAR-Files dann einfach in den jeweiligen Ordner (z.B.: E:\Steam\SteamApps...) entpacken. Den Sixlauncher starten und auf einen Server connecten.
Sollte der Sixlauncher die Daten überschreiben, startest du erst den Sixlauncher, läßt ihn geöffnet und überschreibst dann erst die Daten. Dann einfach einen Server auswählen und die Warnung, dass die Version nicht korrekt ist, überspringen.


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyU77dddxNc&feature

(Ist zwar schon Part 3, also vielleicht vorher noch die anderen Teile anschauen -> finde die Videos an sich wirklich klasse )


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Juli 2012)

grad gibts bei steam ja arma2 combined ops für 19,99€

das kauf ich mir, dann halt ich mich an eine der anleitungen, installiere den mod, geh aufn server und hab spass? wot kotzt mich grad nurnoch an ^^ brauch ne alternative


----------



## Billy.Mc John (13. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt auch erstmal auf 1.7.1.5 zurückgepatcht, nicht weil bei mir 1.7.2 nicht tadellos funktioniert sondern weil alle mit denen ich derzeit zocke eben ARMAX benutzen und ergo den neuesten Patch nicht zocken können 
Bin übrigends gerade südöstlich des Flugplatzes im Norden und könnte ne Bluttransfusion gebrauchen, dafür gibts dann auch ne schallgedämpfte M9 mit 3 Mags


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

> Bin übrigends gerade südöstlich des Flugplatzes im Norden und könnte ne Bluttransfusion gebrauchen, dafür gibts dann auch ne schallgedämpfte M9 mit 3 Mags


Ich komme sehr gern vorbei, ich brauche nur deine Koordinaten und es dauert bis Samstag  
Bin ja gestern leider draufgegangen und hab bis jetzt nicht wirklich weitergezockt.


----------



## wari (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> *@all*: Macht doch ein rollback auf 1.7.1.5 - gepaart mit dem aktuellen beta patch 94700 sollte es keine Probleme geben!
> Gibt zZ. wenige Server die den Hotfix 1.7.2.1 eingespielt haben (max. 15 Server) und die entsprechen nicht meinen Veteran-Server Kriterien (3rd Person OFF, CH OFF)


 
ich werde mal ne pause machen..

dann machts irgendwann auch wieder mal spaß...momentan bin ich mich eh nur am aufregen


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ich werde mal ne pause machen..
> 
> dann machts irgendwann auch wieder mal spaß...momentan bin ich mich eh nur am aufregen



Pause? Man kann dieses Spiel pausieren?    *wieder in DayZ verschwind*


----------



## Primer (13. Juli 2012)

Kurze Frage. Wenn ich im Loading Screen fest hänge, ist das ein generelles Problem oder reicht es einfach solange einen Server zu suchen bis es klappt?


----------



## dressler18 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich würde ja spielen, da ich aber vor dem patch richtig gut Equipped war möchte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen um dann alles nach 2 minuten wegen eines Bugs zu verlieren^^


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

Ehm...wie genau füge ich nen Server zu den Favoriten hinzu? Wenn ich das im Six Updater mache (Häkchen bei "Favorit") passiert irgendwie nichts, und wenn das Spiel nach einer Fehlermeldung (dayz_anim braucht irgendein file, google hat gesagt ignorieren) startet lande ich nicht auf dem Server sondern im Hauptmenü o.O


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja spielen, da ich aber vor dem patch richtig gut Equipped war möchte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen um dann alles nach 2 minuten wegen eines Bugs zu verlieren^^


 
Hängt nicht alle so an eurem Equip. Es ist eine Alpha und da wird sicherlich noch einiges passieren, was uns nicht so passen wird.


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja spielen, da ich aber vor dem patch richtig gut Equipped war möchte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen um dann alles nach 2 minuten wegen eines Bugs zu verlieren^^


 
Klassischer Fall von "spiel-nicht-verstanden" würd ich meinen!
Wie heißt es noch so schön bei DayZ .. "Don`t get attached to your gear" 

Da es ein Mod im Alphastadium ist und Rocket vor wenigen Tage "drohte", dass noch mehr Tränen fließen werden was künftige Bugs angeht, sehe ich das Gesicht mancher Spieler schon bildlich vor mir und erwarte folgende Reaktionen >>    


DayZ ist kein Brink, MW3 o.ä., deren Spielspaß unter anderem von den Ausrüstungsgegenständen ausgeht- das macht diesen Mod wohl so unverwechselbar in Zeiten von RPG-Elementen in vielen Shootern! lvl-aufstiege, perks und xp benötigt dieser Mod gar nicht! Selbst wenn ich nach 5 Std. Spielzeit mein gesamtes Equip verliere, frustriert mich DayZ einfach nicht! Der Grund ist simpel wie effektiv: es steht der Spielspaß, das Erlebte, der Moment im Vordergrund!


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Klassischer Fall von "spiel-nicht-verstanden" würd ich meinen!
> Wie heißt es noch so schön bei DayZ .. "Don`t get attached to your gear"
> 
> Da es ein Mod im Alphastadium ist und Rocket vor wenigen Tage "drohte", dass noch mehr Tränen fließen werden was künftige Bugs angeht, sehe ich das Gesicht mancher Spieler schon bildlich vor mir und erwarte folgende Reaktionen >>
> ...


 
Dein Posting bringt es auf den Punkt! 

/sign


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

Sry, Doppelpost! 

Könnt ihr eigentlich bestätigen, das mit der Version 1.7.2 die Zombies häufig in unmittelbarer Nähe spawnen? 
Mit der vorherigen Version 1.7.1.5 war dies ja noch nicht so.


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

@Bluefire 87: Yo!

Aber schauen wir doch einfach mal, was der heute kommende *Patch 1.7.2.2* so mit sich bringt 


*EDIT*: Patchnotes zu _1.7.2.1_


[BEHOBEN] Probleme mit dem Verschwinden von Ghillie- und Camo-Suits beim Login
[BEHOBEN] Arma X Spieler sollten nun in der Lage sein, auf aktualisierten 1.7.2.1 Servern zu spielen
[NEU] verschiedene Performance-Verbesserungen, die es nicht in 1.7.2 geschafft haben
Quelle


Falls sich jetzt der ein oder andere User fragen sollte wieso die "alten" Patchnotes veröffentlicht werden, statt die des neuen 1.7.2.2, dem sei folgender Link ans Herz gelegt [Klick mich]


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

Weiß niemand Rat von euch? Ihr seid ja schon etwas länger dabei als ich 

Ich möchte wirklich wissen wie ich denn einen Server zu den Favoriten hinzufüge und wieso ich beim starten durch den Six Updater nur im Hauptmenü lander (obwohl ich "join server" auswähle). 

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> @Bluefire 87: Yo!
> 
> Aber schauen wir doch einfach mal, was der heute kommende *Patch 1.7.2.2* so mit sich bringt


 
Danke! 

Ja, auf den Patch bin ich auch gespannt. Wäre wirklich super, wenn er auch heute noch kommt.
Ich frage deswegen, weil ich heute endlich mal wieder mit meinem Weggefährten zocken könnte und mich daher das Spawnen der Zombies interessiert.


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

darkfailure schrieb:


> Weiß niemand Rat von euch? Ihr seid ja schon etwas länger dabei als ich
> 
> Ich möchte wirklich wissen wie ich denn einen Server zu den Favoriten hinzufüge und wieso ich beim starten durch den Six Updater nur im Hauptmenü lander (obwohl ich "join server" auswähle).
> 
> Danke im vorraus!


 
Du startest aber schon über den SixLAUNCHER und nicht den Updater, oder? 
Wenn ich darüber einen Server zu den Favoriten hinzufügen möchte, dann kann ich einfach vorne auf den Stern klicken und der entsprechende Server, bzw. der Stern ändert die Farbe in Gold.
Dadurch erscheint der Server auch beim nächsten Start des Launchers ganz oben in der Liste.
(habe es gerade erst getestet, daher unter Vorbehalt )


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Du startest aber schon über den SixLAUNCHER und nicht den Updater, oder?
> Wenn ich darüber einen Server zu den Favoriten hinzufügen möchte, dann kann ich einfach vorne auf den Stern klicken und der entsprechende Server, bzw. der Stern ändert die Farbe in Gold.
> Dadurch erscheint der Server auch beim nächsten Start des Launchers ganz oben in der Liste.
> (habe es gerade erst getestet, daher unter Vorbehalt )


 
Na dann ist die Sache ja geklärt! Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

darkfailure schrieb:


> Na dann ist die Sache ja geklärt! Danke für deine Hilfe!


 
Kein Problem, wenn es jetzt funktioniert um so besser.
Ansonsten einfach fragen, ich versuche zu helfen.


----------



## arkim (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> DayZ ist kein Brink, MW3 o.ä., deren Spielspaß unter anderem von den Ausrüstungsgegenständen ausgeht- das macht diesen Mod wohl so unverwechselbar in Zeiten von RPG-Elementen in vielen Shootern! lvl-aufstiege, perks und xp benötigt dieser Mod gar nicht! Selbst wenn ich nach 5 Std. Spielzeit mein gesamtes Equip verliere, frustriert mich DayZ einfach nicht! Der Grund ist simpel wie effektiv: es steht der Spielspaß, das Erlebte, der Moment im Vordergrund!


 
Das erklärt auch, warum ich so darauf stehe. Levelaufstiege bei RPGs sind nichts für meine Geduld und Bekannte, bei denen ich damit auf dicke Hose machen kann habe ich auch nicht. Wenn ich in Steam immer die ganzen Achievements sehe (von denen ich dann 3% gemacht habe) denke ich immer: Jau. Voll die Achievements in der Game-Welt, aber im Beruf nix auf die Reihe bringen, Rechtschreibung wie eine hirnamputierte Amöbe und Bilder mit doppelseitigem Klebeband aufhängen... (alles schon erlebt. Und ja, ich sollte nicht generalisieren).


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich frage deswegen, weil ich heute endlich mal  wieder mit meinem Weggefährten zocken könnte und mich daher das Spawnen  der Zombies interessiert.


 
Leider werden die Patchnotes von 1.7.2.2 erst zugänglich gemacht wenn  der patch zum download bereit steht, daher kann an dieser Stelle nur  gemutmaßt werden ob eine Korrektur des Verhaltens der Zombies erfolgt!  Bekannt ist der Fehler dem Team um Rocket allemal!

@arkim: Bin auch kein Fan von Achievements! Beendet man bspw. in Skyrim gerade ein episches Quest - total gefesselt von den Geschehnissen - ploppt unmittelbar ein "completed xyz" auf! Am besten noch in schöner Xbox360-Manier mit dem obligatorischen Sound ...


----------



## wari (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Klassischer Fall von "spiel-nicht-verstanden" würd ich meinen!
> Wie heißt es noch so schön bei DayZ .. "Don`t get attached to your gear"
> 
> Da es ein Mod im Alphastadium ist und Rocket vor wenigen Tage "drohte", dass noch mehr Tränen fließen werden was künftige Bugs angeht, sehe ich das Gesicht mancher Spieler schon bildlich vor mir und erwarte folgende Reaktionen >>
> ...



vor allem ist die ausrüstung direkt wieder ersetzt und aus erfahrung wird das spiel unter umständen langweilig, wenn man zu lange lebt..

ob ich jetzt ne winchester, ne ak oder irgendne highendwumme aus den airfields habe, sie machen alle in etwa den gleichen schaden...^^ wie du schon sagtest, es geht eher um was anderes...


aber so denken alle, deswegen das nervige ausloggen...


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

@wari: 
Genau deshalb erhoffe ich mir in den kommenden Wochen/Monaten bezüglich des Ausloggens per ALT+F4 eine Lösung seitens Rocket! Wie in diversen Foren zu lesen, muss es auf einigen Servern wohl sehr oft vorkommen! Habe bewusstes Ausloggen eines Users während eines Feuergefechtes bislang nur einmal erlebt. Vermutlich würde es auf Dauer auch meinen Spielspaß trüben! 

Empfehlenswert aber betont pvp lastig sind die Veteran/Expert-Server - meiner Erfahrung nach spielen dort aufgrund der serverseitigen Einstellung [3rd Person OFF & CH OFF] mehr Spieler mit längerer ArmaII-Erfahrung. 
Sicher verschwinden auf solchen Servern auch mal User per ALT+F4 , aber der überwiegende Teil zollt einem dann doch den Respekt bzw. die Anerkennung, dass man im Moment des Gefechts einfach besser (ausgerüstet) gespielt hat und der Tod somit "verdient" war.


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2012)

Patch ist online


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Patch ist online


 Danke für den Hinweis!

Da sind sie ja, die patchnotes für 1.7.2.2! Daher nachfolgend nochmal eine Auflistung der Änderungen:

UPDATE : 13 JULY 2012      

Affected addons:         

* dayz_code 1.7.2.2         
* dayz_anim                0.4         
* dayz_server              (server admins only)          

Developer's Note:          * Make sure you run ArmA2 Beta build 94759 or above      



Changelog:         

* [FIXED]    Ghillie and skin removal on login ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36666 )         
* [FIXED]    Arma X stuck on loading screen ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36647 )         
* [FIXED]    AKS_74_kobra classname incorrectly named ( https://dev-heaven.net/issues/36680 )               
* [FIXED]    Infected detect players from too far away (reduced by about 20%)         
* [FIXED]    Disconnect updates not being correctly applied (caused inventory issues)         
* [FIXED]    Bear traps not appearing for spawn (low spawn)
* [NEW]      Server side performance tweaks and improvments   

Quelle


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2012)

Diese Visuel Anzeige ist auch wieder weg


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nirgendwo joinen weil ich entweder die Fehlermeldung kriege "Maximum number of players reached" oder ich bei "Wait for Host", "Loading" oder einem Screen hängen bleibe der mir sagt ich solle doch mein Spiel updaten :/
Oder ich bleib bei "Waiting for character to create" hängen....

Wie ichs auch drehe, ich komme in kein Spiel rein :/


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

Und das nächste Update steht bereit: *1.7.2.2 Release*

[BEHOBEN] Infizierte greifen Spieler an, die sie gar nicht sehen können
[BEHOBEN] Das Tragen von Klamotten macht den Spieler unsichtbar
[BEHOBEN] Neue Authentifizierungsmethode verursachte Aufhänger bei vollen Servern
[BEHOBEN] Betätigen der ALT-Taste verursachte ein Spammen der Server-Sync
[BEHOBEN] Ghillie- und Skin-Entfernung beim Login
[BEHOBEN] Einfrieren von Arma X im Ladescreen
[BEHOBEN] Falscher Klassenname der AKS_74-kobra
[BEHOBEN] Infizierte bemerken den Spieler aus zu großer Entfernung (um 20 Prozent reduziert)
[BEHOBEN] Aktualisierungen beim Disconnect nicht korrekt berücksichtigt (verursachte Inventarprobleme)
[BEHOBEN] Bärenfallen erschienen nicht als Spawn (zu niedrige Spawnwahrscheinlichkeit)
[NEU] Serverseitige Performanceverbesserungen

*!!! *Es wird voraussichtlich noch etwa eine Stunde dauern, bis auch sämtliche  Server auf die aktuellste Mod-Version aktualisiert sind. *!!!*

Quelle


----------



## Primer (13. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Diese Visuel Anzeige ist auch wieder weg


 
Was hatte die eigentlich ausgesagt? Die Sichtbarkeit in Metern? Wenn man im stehen rennt, gab das Teil ne >200 aus.....da wollte uns der Entwickler wohl trollen.

Hab auch meine erste Runde grad beendet und leben (noch), mit 1700 Blut nem B/W Shacke-Screen und etwas Essen+Trinken. Ne LeeEnfield hab ich nach aufinden erstmal aus dem Rucksack rausgeBug't* (nicht wiedergefunden) und nun muss die Axt herhalten, welche ein Trefferfeedback besitzt, das ich gar nicht in Worte fassen kann....naja das wichtigste kam schon...ich lebe (noch).

*kann man eine (Primär-) Waffe im Rucksack verstauen? Wollte eigentlich erst mal nur die Axt verwenden und das Gewehr in den Rucksack verschieben....naja mit mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

> [FIXED] Infected detect players from too far away (reduced by about 20%)


YES!  Morgen wird wieder gezockt


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

darkfailure schrieb:


> Ich kann nirgendwo joinen weil ich entweder die Fehlermeldung kriege "Maximum number of players reached" oder ich bei "Wait for Host", "Loading" oder einem Screen hängen bleibe der mir sagt ich solle doch mein Spiel updaten :/
> Oder ich bleib bei "Waiting for character to create" hängen....
> 
> Wie ichs auch drehe, ich komme in kein Spiel rein :/



Hast du neben dem aktuellen DayZ Patch auch den neusten Betapatch *94876* [Klick mich] für ArmaII OA installiert?


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2012)

So neuer Bug der es unspielbar macht -.-

Man sieht kurz etwas dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und kurze Zeit später blinkt die Welt wieder auf so als würde man in einen Leuchtturm schauen


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hast du neben dem aktuellen DayZ Patch auch den neusten Betapatch *94876* [Klick mich] für ArmaII OA installiert?


 
Ja habe ich. Kann ich damit dann eigentlich nur Server joinen die ebenfalls auf dieser Version laufen? Denn ich habe bis jetzt weder bei diesen noch bei denen mit anderer Versionsnummer Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## Seven (13. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So neuer Bug der es unspielbar macht -.-
> 
> Man sieht kurz etwas dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und kurze Zeit später blinkt die Welt wieder auf so als würde man in einen Leuchtturm schauen



Jo das habe ich auch. Dachte schon ich bin der Einzige.


----------



## wari (13. Juli 2012)

macht den neuen patch nit drauf... die zombies stehn still rum und machen nix mehr -.-


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2012)

Na dann kann man ja mit PVP jetzt richtig loslegen


----------



## NOOKYN (13. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hast du neben dem aktuellen DayZ Patch auch den neusten Betapatch *94876* [Klick mich] für ArmaII OA installiert?


 
muss man den immer manuell installieren, oder macht das der Six Updater auch automatisch wenn man den benutzt?


----------



## wari (13. Juli 2012)

jaja... zum kotzen.. ich helfe grad noch wem, schreibe das ich friendly bin.. was passiert? -.-

hatte grad auch wieder extrem niedrige fps...


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> muss man den immer manuell installieren, oder macht das der Six Updater auch automatisch wenn man den benutzt?


 
Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, bin noch einer von der "alten Schule" und machs manuell 



wari schrieb:


> jaja... zum kotzen.. ich helfe grad noch wem, schreibe das ich friendly bin.. was passiert? -.-
> 
> hatte grad auch wieder extrem niedrige fps...


 
Kein Wunder- die Server explodieren regelrecht- fast alle Slots belegt! 
Mich hat der Hive Server mit einem Spielstand beglückt den ich vor 2 Tagen erspielt hatte, bevor mein eigentlicher Spielstand unerklärlicherweise im Nichts verschwand und später auf einem wiederrum ganz anderen Server wiederkam!


----------



## NOOKYN (13. Juli 2012)

kann man das irgendwo sehen bzw. erkennen, welchen Patch man installiert hat?


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal muss ich erst Batterien sammeln bevor die Taschenlampe geht oder mit welcher Taste mach ich die an wenn ich sie in der Hand habe?


----------



## NOOKYN (13. Juli 2012)

bei mir mache ich sie mit L an, musst aber erst mit Rechtsklick drauf im Inventar und dann Remove from Toolbet oder so, dann nimmt er sie in den sekundären Waffenslot und du kannst sie benutzen.


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> kann man das irgendwo sehen bzw. erkennen, welchen Patch man installiert hat?


 
Ich kann es einsehen unter: _C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead_ >> "_arma2oa.exe_" 
Man erkennt schon am Änderungsdatum bzw. beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus "Dateiversion: 1.61.94.876" das es die aktuelle ist!

Nachdem ich den Patch installiert habe (er wird in folgendes Verzeichnis installiert: _C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta_) ersetze ich die alte durch die neue arma2oa.exe!*


Mittlerweile ist übrigens ein neuer Betapatch (94945) erschienen!*


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

Patch 1.7.2.3. ist raus!


----------



## Robonator (13. Juli 2012)

> macht den neuen patch nit drauf... die zombies stehn still rum und machen nix mehr -.-


Haben sie mit 1.7.2 auch scho ngemacht


----------



## Bluefire87 (13. Juli 2012)

Schade, jetzt kommt man mit dem 1.7.2.3 logischerweise auf keinen Server. 
Ist ja noch kaum einer online.


----------



## darkfailure (13. Juli 2012)

Und immer noch "Wait for host"...ich könnte kotzen


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2012)

Lasst den Admins ein wenig Zeit um das update aufzuspielen und einen stabilen serverbetrieb zu gewährleisten!


----------



## NOOKYN (14. Juli 2012)

Momentan geht gar nichts, fast alle Server voll und die leeren funktionieren nicht und zwar immer aus einem anderen unerklärlichem Grund! Langsam ist es echt nervig, das jedes Update so gut wie nur Verschlechterungen aber kaum Verbesserungen bringt. 

Außerdem ist mein gesamtes Equipment weg, ich weiß Sinn und Zweck des Spiels ist das Sammeln etc. bla bla...aber wenn man jedes mal nach 10-20 min sein Equipment verliert, wenn man grad seine Gruppe gefunden hat nervt es einfach nur noch. Und dann entkommt man endlich mal den ganzen nervigen Idioten die einfach nur rumballern wie nichts gutes, ist mit seinen Mates komplett ausgerüstet das erste mal beim Airfield angekommen und will jetzt weiter spielen und durch das Update ist alles verloren gegangen, das ist doch einfach nur noch lächerlich und nervig.


----------



## Pentaquark (14. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> Momentan geht gar nichts, fast alle Server voll und die leeren funktionieren nicht und zwar immer aus einem anderen unerklärlichem Grund! Langsam ist es echt nervig, das jedes Update so gut wie nur Verschlechterungen aber kaum Verbesserungen bringt.
> 
> Außerdem ist mein gesamtes Equipment weg, ich weiß Sinn und Zweck des Spiels ist das Sammeln etc. bla bla...aber wenn man jedes mal nach 10-20 min sein Equipment verliert, wenn man grad seine Gruppe gefunden hat nervt es einfach nur noch. Und dann entkommt man endlich mal den ganzen nervigen Idioten die einfach nur rumballern wie nichts gutes, ist mit seinen Mates komplett ausgerüstet das erste mal beim Airfield angekommen und will jetzt weiter spielen und durch das Update ist alles verloren gegangen, das ist doch einfach nur noch lächerlich und nervig.


 
Alles was ich lese, ist Q.Q.
Bin ich der einzige, der die Patches alle überlebt hat?


----------



## doceddy (14. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mit 1.7.2.3 keine Probleme und mittlerweile genug Server.


----------



## lol2k (14. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der die Patches alle überlebt hat?



Hab wundersamerweise meinen alten Speicherstand wieder zurück bekommen! Nachdem ich den gesamten Abend den neuen char gespielt habe, wurde der Server gegen Mitternacht neu gestartet. Danach hatte ich wieder vollen Zugriff auf die alte Ausrüstung und bin dementsprechend dort erneut aufgeschlagen wo ich mich heute Nachmittag zuletzt ausgeloggt hatte. Wunderte mich schon über die rasante Zunahme an items durch einen Restart  Eine Erklärung dafür hatte Rocket auch sogleich im offiziellen DayZ-Forum:

"_Those who "lost" your characters.
They weren't lost, they weren't transferred due to the change in  PlayerID and PlayerUID. Vipeax is going to run the transfer query for me  now... this will move those old characters who weren't listed with a  playerUID (string) for those who "lost" their characters."_ _
"41177 characters were affected by this and have been transferred._"


Sowohl Leuten aus meinem Team als auch mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Ausweiden von Tieren buggy ist, denn es führt zwangsläufig dazu, dass der Körper des Tieres gleich verschwindet und daher das rohe Fleisch nicht zu looten ist. Zwangsläufig ist deshalb die einzige Möglichkeit innerhalb kurzer Zeit an viel Blut/HP zu kommen, sich eine Bluttransfusion von einem anderen Spieler geben zu lassen! Ein interessanter Bug 

Wer sich fragt warum es den ganzen Abend lang so massive Probleme gab und spontan ein weiteres Update (nämlich 1.7.2.3) veröffentlich wurde - hier das Statement von Rocket


Und für alle Unzufriedenen da draußen hat der Designer des so populären Mods natürlich auch noch eine Botschaft


----------



## wari (14. Juli 2012)

mir laufen mittlerweile schon newbies mit äxten hinterher und wollen mich killen.. ich hatte nichts, grad mal startergear und der mistkerl rennt mir nach.. das zeigt, wie hirnverbrannt die community geworden ist.. einfach nur kills bekommen, thats it... hab ihm geschrieben dass ich kooperieren will.. keine antwort, ist mir einfach nachgelaufen und wollt mich umnieten...

ganz im ernst, dayz ist für mich grad am sterben, die ingamesituation ist desaströs...!

mistkinder da draußen, sucht euch doch ein anderes game, das ihr verseuchen könnt -.-


----------



## Shona (14. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> mir laufen mittlerweile schon newbies mit äxten hinterher und wollen mich killen


Als newbie würde ich die nicht betiteln sondern als trottel, weil wen du nichts hast bringt es ihnen nichts und das merken sie auch schnell.
Heute ist mir einer nachgelaufen und als ich mich umgedreht habe schrieb er "peace" daraufhin hab ich geschrieben das ich nicht auf ihn schieße. danach sind wir "zusammen" nach Cherno und da haben sich unsere Wege getrennt.



wari schrieb:


> ganz im ernst, dayz ist für mich grad am sterben, die ingamesituation ist desaströs...!
> 
> mistkinder da draußen, sucht euch doch ein anderes game, das ihr verseuchen könnt -.-


Das Problem wie ich finde ist einfach das man immer nur auf Nahrungs und was zum trinken sucht weil kaum etwas davon spawnt und wenn dann nur in den großen städen in denen aber die meisten spieler sind.
Nun ist es nun mal so das der stärkere gewinnt und somit erschießen sich 90% einfach mal so über den haufen.

Wir grassen derzeit echt nur scheunen ab und nur wenn es nötig ist gehen wir in eine stadt.


----------



## lol2k (14. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ganz im ernst, dayz ist für mich grad am sterben, die ingamesituation ist desaströs...!



"Sterben" sieht für mich aber anders aus 
>> Arma 2 DayZ: Mod mittlerweile bei 500.000 Spielern, Interview mit Entwickler

Momentan über 570.000 Spieler registriert, Tendenz weiter steigend! Die Server laufen am Limit... 

"_But we're breaking new ground. Not even counter-strike or DOTA had to  deal with the issues we are. Minecraft hit 500k users in a year, we hit  that in under 3 months._
_So yeah, its something of a miracle that the mod even works every minute you are playing it_."                                          




wari schrieb:


> mistkinder da draußen, sucht euch doch ein anderes game, das ihr verseuchen könnt -.-



Such dir anständige Mitspieler für deine Spielzeit und bleib konstant auf einem Server! 
Da in DayZ zwischen Survivor & Bandits unterschieden wird, würde ich dich - aufgrund deiner letzten Posts- primär im Survivor-Milieu einstufen. 
Dieses Sandbox-Spiel ermöglicht es dem Spieler ja gewisse "Rollen" einzunehmen und da vielen Usern das pure Jagen und gejagt werden (sprich harte pvp-Ausrichtung) missfällt, gibt es Angebote zuhauf, um sich einer Gruppe anzuschließen, bei der faires Teamplay und Looten im Vordergrund steht. 

Hier mal zwei "Survivor Lager" die mir zuerst eingefallen sind:

Deutschsprachiges Forum 
Englischsprachiges Forum 


Dieses Spiel bietet viel Freiheit - wieso wollen einige Spieler damit einfach nicht zurechtkommen


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel bietet viel Freiheit - wieso wollen einige Spieler damit einfach nicht zurechtkommen


 Weil man es grundsätzlich auch alleine ordentlich spielen können sollte, es allerdings (RL läßt grüßen) tlw nur in einer Gruppe möglich ist länger zu überleben. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ziehe ich alleine umher, hat man spürbar schneller Kontakt zu anderen Spielern - sei es positiv oder negativ. Sind wir in einer größeren Gruppe unterwegs (zb. 5-10 Spieler), dann werden Kontakte zu anderen Spielern deutlich seltener. Zb. ein Sniper mit entsprechender Ausrüstung wird es sich 2x überlegen eine Gruppe anzugreifen, da er davon ausgehen muß das zum einen auch die Gruppe einen oder gleich mehrere Scouts (Späher) hat (die er vielleicht gar nicht sieht), zum anderen das er anschließend von der Gruppe gejagt wird.

Oder als wir mal mit ~6-8 Leuten aufm "Green Mountain" waren, und ein Fremder plötzlich mitten in die Gruppe lief. Solo hätte er einen vermutlich sofort erschossen, so war er vermutlich verwirrt, bzw wusste nicht was er tun sollte. Dann wurde er leider von einem aus unserer Gruppe erschossen.

Und speziell wenn man mit Fahrzeugen unterwegs ist, oder als Gruppe nicht ständig Silent-Waffen benutzt, man macht so viel Lärm das andere Spieler einen zwar relativ schnell entdecken, aber dann auch die Möglichkeit haben sich zurück zu ziehen bevor sie von der Gruppe entdeckt werden.

Viele Situationen die ich als Einzelgänger zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht überlebe, denen man in einer Gruppe hingegen (tlw. sogar unbemerkt) entgeht. Was für die Spieler in einer Gruppe natürlich toll ist (man lebt deutlich länger), für den Einzelkämpfer aber schnell frustrierend sein kann (man stirbt viel schneller/öfter). Mein Char dürfte jetzt schon über 10 Tage leben, davor hätte ich nicht geglaubt das sowas überhaupt möglich ist.

Natürlich macht mir das Spiel auch als Einzelkämpfer verdammt viel Spaß, aber wer das Risiko zu sterben unbedingt minimieren möchte, der kommt an einer Gruppe nicht vorbei. Deswegen würde ich empfehlen, gerade für die PCGH-Member, sich ein paar gute Server auszusuchen, diese hier zu nennen und ins Startposting einpflegen zu lassen, und sich dann dort zu verabreden - oder anderweitig Kontakt zu PCGH-Spielern zu suchen.

Wie schon erwähnt kann jeder mit nem installiertem TS auf dem für jeden zugänglichen Public-TS-Server (TS-Server: voice.teamspeak.com) einen Raum erstellen. Seht zu das dort immer ein (oder bei zu vielen Spielern gleich mehrere) PCGH-Channel am Start ist, trefft euch da, und zieht gemeinsam durch die Welt der Zombies. Oder nennt 2-3 eurer TS-Stammserver, und findet euch dort.

Allerdings, so toll das Spiel auch in einer TS "unterstützten" Gruppe ist, das komplette (beklemmende) Paranoia-Feeling bekommt man nur wenn man ohne TS mit der Ingame-VoIP-Funktion (Direct-Communication) spielt. *find*


----------



## Fexzz (14. Juli 2012)

Damnit, auf 1.7.2.3 geupdatet, neusten Beta Patch geladen und nun stucke ich bei "Waiting for Host". Ist doch zum Mäusemelken =D Naja, spiel ich solang was anderes, bis ein Fix oder sonstwas kommt 

@ wari: Ich unterschreib das voll und ganz. Die Mod geht grad Community-Technisch total den Bach runter. Im Moment ists wirklich schlimm. Vorallem, als jemand, der wirklich NUR die Waffe gegen jemand erhebt, wenn wirklich auf mich geschossen wird, hab ich derzeit fast keine Möglichkeit das Spiel zu spielen, es sei denn ich würde mich 24/7 im Wald verkriechen.


----------



## wari (14. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> "Sterben" sieht für mich aber anders aus
> >> Arma 2 DayZ: Mod mittlerweile bei 500.000 Spielern, Interview mit Entwickler
> 
> Momentan über 570.000 Spieler registriert, Tendenz weiter steigend! Die Server laufen am Limit...
> ...



du verstehst meine intension nicht richtig, sorry wenn ich das so ausdrücken muss..

erstmal vielen dank für die links und erklärungen, aber ich spiele dayz seit beginn, hab schon alle ecken und kanten miterlebt und auch jede möglichkeit gespielt.. von gruppenspiel bishin zu spielerjäger.. weiß also bestens bescheid, auch über die entwicklung der community von anfang bis jetzt 

meine gruppe pausiert momentan, daher teste ich aktuell bewusst das verhalten der spieler, renne immer in städten rum und versuche zu kooperieren.. nunja, das sind halt meine beobachtungen.. seit tagen kein einziger mensch, der bereit ist mit mir zusammenzuarbeiten oder mir freundlich gesinnt ist..

ich komme sehr wohl mit dieser freiheit zurecht und weiß sie auch zu schätzen, dennoch ist es alarmierend, dass sich durch den erfolg die community so extrem negativ verändert hat...

letztenendes sind naemlich die spieler, die das spiel ausmachen und die tollen stories schreiben...




> @ wari: Ich unterschreib das voll und ganz. Die Mod geht grad  Community-Technisch total den Bach runter. Im Moment ists wirklich  schlimm. Vorallem, als jemand, der wirklich NUR die Waffe gegen jemand  erhebt, wenn wirklich auf mich geschossen wird, hab ich derzeit fast  keine Möglichkeit das Spiel zu spielen, es sei denn ich würde mich 24/7  im Wald verkriechen.




so ist es... wird einfach am deutlichsten sichtbar, wenn spieler auf leute in startergear schießen... es macht rollenspieltechnisch nur ganz wenig sinn, da jemand ohne loot und waffe für mich keine bedrohung darstellt, im gegenteil... außer er würde sich ne waffe schnappen während der zusammenarbeit und mich erschießen.. aber hey, das wär wenigstens noch spannend, da RPG!

aber was red ich hier, den ganzen scheiss kids ist RPG ein fremdwort, es geht nur noch um KILLS.. olololrofls, ich hock in städten und kille alles bei sichtkontakt.. ja, SUPER! verpisst euch zurück zu CoD!

als ich gestern von einem spieler mit ner ext verfolgt wurde und er trotz voicechat meinerseits NICHT davon abließ, war mir klar, dass es mit dem spiel bergab geht...


----------



## CiSaR (14. Juli 2012)

So bin den ganzen Vormittag schon am Leben macht gerade super spaß 
Hab gerade zwei Supermärkte geplündet in den Städten nähe des Airfields und will jetzt dahin gehen 
Mit dem Fahrrad fahren macht auch super spaß und man kommt schnell vorran und außerhalb der großen Städte trifft man keine Menschenseele ich werd also weiterhin in den Dörfern bleiben 
Nur jemanden der mir mal Blut gibt wäre super^^


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So bin den ganzen Vormittag schon am Leben macht gerade super spaß
> Hab gerade zwei Supermärkte geplündet in den Städten nähe des Airfields und will jetzt dahin gehen
> Mit dem Fahrrad fahren macht auch super spaß und man kommt schnell vorran und außerhalb der großen Städte trifft man keine Menschenseele ich werd also weiterhin in den Dörfern bleiben
> Nur jemanden der mir mal Blut gibt wäre super^^


 
Fahr hoch bis Berenzino dann geh ich auf nen leeren Server und loote Bloodpacks


----------



## CiSaR (14. Juli 2012)

Bloodpacks hab ich ja aber ich kann mir die ja nicht selber geben oder?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:
			
		

> Bloodpacks hab ich ja aber ich kann mir die ja nicht selber geben oder?



Nope, dafür brauchste jemand anderen.


----------



## Gary94 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mir auch gerne die Mod holen, aber ich habe gehört es soll ein Standalone Spiel werden, dauert das noch oder soll ich lieber gleich zu schlagen? (Steam Summer Sale ist gerade sehr verlockend).


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2012)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch gerne die Mod holen, aber ich habe gehört es soll ein Standalone Spiel werden, dauert das noch oder soll ich lieber gleich zu schlagen? (Steam Summer Sale ist gerade sehr verlockend).


 
Und ob das noch dauern wird


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. Juli 2012)

Standalone soll doch erst mit Arma III kommen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2012)

Es ist geplant. Noch steht doch nichts fest


----------



## Fexzz (14. Juli 2012)

Ein Standalone ließe sicher einige Jahre auf sich warten. Es sei denn er bekommt ne gute Engine irgendwoher. Aber die Standard-Engines, die man relativ günstig kriegen kann, eignen sich alle eher nicht für sowas.

Dann müsste er was eigenes proggen und sowas dauert LANGE und ist ziemlich kompliziert.


----------



## Bluefire87 (14. Juli 2012)

*Ich hätte bitte eine Frage zu der L85 AW an Euch: *

Habe die Waffe gerade gefunden, aber nun weiß ich aber nicht, wie man im Zoom die Nachtsicht/Thermalsicht wieder ausbekommt? 

Ich kann zwar mit der Taste N zwischen den beiden Funktionen wechseln, jedoch bekomme ich diese nicht vollständig aus, sodass ich normal zoomen kann.
Ich meine, dass dies ja gehen müsste, da ich beim Aufnehmen der Waffe noch "normal" durch das Visier schauen konnte. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CiSaR (14. Juli 2012)

Sau cool hab am Airfield nen Motorrad gefunden das macht ja mega laune


----------



## Japp3rt (14. Juli 2012)

hi ich habe nun seit ein paar tagen dayz gespielt und muss sagen das mir das spielprinzip an sich sehr gut gefällt allerdings scheine ich entweder auf den falschen servern zu spielen oder die leute sind einfach alles arschlöcher denn ich wurde bei 3 von 5 toden durch einen anderen spieler getötet -.-

So meine eigentlich frage ist ob hier ein paar leute sind für eine Dayz gruppe falls ja schreibt mit bitte eine pn  ich hoffe, dass das genug Leute lesen damit sich auch ein paar finden also wenigstens drei leute dachte ich  wobei zu zweit reicht für den anfang ja auch schon  

Aktuell befinde ich mit in elektrozadovsk also der rechten großen stadt und zur absprache würde ich gerne skype nutzen?


----------



## CiSaR (14. Juli 2012)

Mach aus Skype TS3 und wir könnten drüber reden


----------



## lol2k (14. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> du verstehst meine intension nicht richtig, sorry wenn ich das so ausdrücken muss..



Doch, du hast es schon sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht! 
Durch den kommerziellen Erfolg kommen viele Spieler hinzu, die dieses Spiel nicht als Open-World-Survival-Simulation wahrnehmen, sondern als gelungene Abwechselung zu CoD, MW3 - sprich primär als Shooter!

Aber uns sollte auch bewusst sein, dass es immer die wenigen schwarzen Schafe sind, die auffallen und so den von dir geschilderten negativen Eindruck erwecken! 

Ich sehe da eine Parallele zur Berichterstattung von Demonstrationen! 
Zehntausende Menschen demonstrieren friedlich gegen Neonazis aber die paar Autonomen bekommen von RTL, Bild und anderen Gehirnwaschanlagen, aka. Medien die Aufmerksamkeit. Der Nachteil daran: Zuschauer, die nicht bei der Demo vor Ort sein konnten bekommen einen falschen Eindruck und oftmals fehlt sogar der Informationsgehalt der eigentlichen Nachricht, weil etwas Negatives den Großteil Positives, sprich die friedlichen Demonstranten, überlagert.



wari schrieb:


> [...]renne immer in städten rum und versuche zu kooperieren.. nunja, das sind halt meine beobachtungen.. seit tagen kein einziger mensch, der bereit ist mit mir zusammenzuarbeiten oder mir freundlich gesinnt ist..



Nunja - dann provozierst du dein Glück aber auch, erschossen zu werden! Wer mit dem Feuer spielt, verbrennt sich zwangsläufig - ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!
Man sieht regelrechte Lernkurven bei manchen Forenmitgliedern und anderen Spielern... wie unbedarft und naiv sie anfangs an dieses Spiel gegangen sind. (Mich eingeschlossen) Nachdem sie trotz Hilfsbereitschaft ein paar mal ihren Char+Equip verloren haben, lernten sie dazu und viele spielen aktuell nicht nach dem Prizip "Nächstenliebe", sondern nach dem Motto "Nach mir die Sinnflut". Das besondere an DayZ ist für mich momentan, dass es Spieler gibt die einem freundlich gesinnt und darüber hinaus sogar kooperationsbereit sind, denn eigentlich bin ich es gewohnt, dass man bei Sichtkontakt von anderen erschossen wird - wenn dem mal nicht so ist, freue ich mich eben tierisch! Meine Erwartungshaltung ist aufgrund der gesammelten Erfahrung einfach eine andere!




wari schrieb:


> ich komme sehr wohl mit dieser freiheit zurecht und weiß sie auch zu schätzen, dennoch ist es alarmierend, dass sich durch den erfolg die community so extrem negativ verändert hat...



Negativ verändert= ja 
sterben= nein! 

Es wurde schon zu viel für Tod erklärt - im Musikgendre ist es immer besonders schlimm! Meiner Meinung können selbst Shooterfreunde diese Simulation nicht zerstören! Und vielen wird der Mod auf Dauer zu zeitintensiv sein - töten kann man in anderen Spielen eben leichter und vor allem schneller 



wari schrieb:


> letztenendes sind naemlich die spieler, die das spiel ausmachen und die tollen stories schreiben...



100% agree!





wari schrieb:


> so ist es... wird einfach am deutlichsten sichtbar, wenn spieler auf leute in startergear schießen... es macht rollenspieltechnisch nur ganz wenig sinn, da jemand ohne loot und waffe für mich keine bedrohung darstellt, im gegenteil... außer er würde sich ne waffe schnappen während der zusammenarbeit und mich erschießen.. aber hey, das wär wenigstens noch spannend, da RPG!



Das sind die Schattenseiten des Mods, ich sehe das auch nicht gern! Manche Spieler fordern eine Lösung und daher Rocket auf, Startgebiete zu implementieren in denen man nicht erschossen werden kann oder sogar Städte die von NPCs kontrolliert und beschützt werden!

Meine Meinung: Hände weg von Maßregelungen in diesem Spiel (außer Logout per ALT+F4 - das muss unbedingt gefixed werden!)
Das Sandboxszenario hat den Mod zu dem gemacht was er heute ist!




*@Bluefire87*: Der Nachteil an dieser Waffe ist, das sie eben nur diese beiden Funktionen/Modi besitzt! Aber selbst am Tag profitiert man von der Thermal-Optik - grad als Spotter in einem Team!


----------



## wari (14. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Doch, du hast es schon sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht!
> Durch den kommerziellen Erfolg kommen viele Spieler hinzu, die dieses Spiel nicht als Open-World-Survival-Simulation wahrnehmen, sondern als gelungene Abwechselung zu CoD, MW3 - sprich primär als Shooter!
> 
> Aber uns sollte auch bewusst sein, dass es immer die wenigen schwarzen Schafe sind, die auffallen und so den von dir geschilderten negativen Eindruck erwecken!
> ...




kann mich dem soweit auch anschließen was du sagst,  auch in dem punkt, was die massenkontrolle angeht.. dayz soll nach wie vor "hardcore" bleiben..

das mit dem sterben bezieht sich eher auf meine persönliche sichtweise, das spiel ist für MICH am sterben.. allgemein gesehen natürlich nicht, es boomt ohne ende..

ich bin momentan eben noch am testen, ob ich mich mit der veränderung der community und der situation ingame anfreunden kann... bin mir darüber einfach noch unschlüssig..


----------



## Primer (14. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Mach aus Skype TS3 und wir könnten drüber reden


 
Ich auch, fehlt nur das Wo!...also Server und TS.

Im Spiel hocke ich gerade auf dem Dach des nördlichen Krankenhauses in Cherno. Da bin ich vorhin nicht weitergekommen, da....oh wunder....gerade zwei Leute den Laden ausgeräumt haben und einfach nicht mehr weg sind.


----------



## Japp3rt (14. Juli 2012)

jua wenn einer von euch ein ts 3 server bzw eine treff möglichkeit hat dann können wir das auch gerne per ts 3 machen? schreibt mir nur den ts server^^ achja wurde grade wieder von einem arsch erschossen als ich mich mit einem andrem freundlichem spieler unterhalten habe -.- so langsam habe ich das gefühl das das sicherste in dem spiel ist jeden zu töten weil immer wieder von vorne anfangen macht kein spaß und war grade mit ordentlich bloodpacks etc. ausgerüstet ...


----------



## Primer (14. Juli 2012)

Wie *INU.ID* sagte, "voice.teamspeak.com". Channel...hmm..hab mal nen PCGH erstellt. PW:"123456" <-Ohne is nich, weil nur ***** reinkommen und nerven, es ist unglaublich wieviel freizeit manche Menschen haben müssen -.-

EDIT: Wie such man einen Channel? Wenn schon einer da ist müsste man ja keinen erstellen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was für die Spieler in einer Gruppe natürlich toll ist (man lebt deutlich länger), für den Einzelkämpfer aber schnell frustrierend sein kann (man stirbt viel schneller/öfter). Mein Char dürfte jetzt schon über 10 Tage leben, davor hätte ich nicht geglaubt das sowas überhaupt möglich ist.
> 
> Allerdings, so toll das Spiel auch in einer TS "unterstützten" Gruppe ist, das komplette (beklemmende) Paranoia-Feeling bekommt man nur wenn man ohne TS mit der Ingame-VoIP-Funktion (Direct-Communication) spielt. *find*


 

Im Grunde "zerstören" zu große Gruppen und TS das Spiel in vielen Bereichen. 
TS ist absolut unrealistisch und passt überhaupt nicht zu DayZ. 
Man spielt einen Überlebenden in einer Zombie-Apokalypse, der sich mal so nebenbei externe High-Tech-Kommunikationmöglichkeiten gönnt. Gerade der Ingame-Voip-Livechat mit Lippensynchronität und Lautstärkenberechnung auf Entfernung ist doch eine Sahnestück und sorgt für mächtig Atmosphäre sowie Realismus.

Zu große Gruppen sind dagegen anscheinend keine Herausforderung mehr oder? Sind Zombies noch eine Gefahr? Was will ich mit ~10er Gruppe auf einem 40-50er Server? Einzige Gegner wären noch andere größere Gruppen oder für einzelne mal ein Heckenschütze. Ansonsten läuft man wohl die Map ab und hat alles im Überfluss. Das muss spannend sein.

Von daher stimme ich dir zu. Und das TS benutzt oder künstlich große Gruppen gebildet werden, ist für Spieler im ersten Moment "normal". Aber auf DayZ und dessen Sinn bezogen: Wie cheaten, nur anders.


----------



## ankabo (14. Juli 2012)

Sind alle Spieler wieder auf Anfang? Wache gerade am Strand auf


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Im Grunde "zerstören" zu große Gruppen und TS das Spiel in vielen Bereichen.
> TS ist absolut unrealistisch und passt überhaupt nicht zu DayZ.
> Man spielt einen Überlebenden in einer Zombie-Apokalypse, der sich mal so nebenbei externe High-Tech-Kommunikationmöglichkeiten gönnt. Gerade der Ingame-Voip-Livechat mit Lippensynchronität und Lautstärkenberechnung auf Entfernung ist doch eine Sahnestück und sorgt für mächtig Atmosphäre sowie Realismus.


Das stimmt natürlich bzgl Atmo, allerdings kommt es auf die persönliche Sichtweise des "Drumherum" an (die eigene Fanatsie). Absolut unrealistisch ist es definitiv nicht. DayZ spielt nicht im Mittelalter, oder nach einer nuklearen (bzgl EMP) Katastrophe. Gerade durch den Militär-Anteil sind Funkgeräte (sei es für die Hand, oder Headset/Kehlkopfmikro usw) absolut realistisch, und würden so auch eine Kommunikation über große Distanzen ermöglichen. Selbst wenn DayZ schon in der Fortgeschrittenen Endzeit spielt, die Zombie-Apokalypse also schon Jahre her ist, Batterien/Akkus werden an vielen Plätzen in großen Stückzahlen gelagert (tlw. auch in Privathaushalten, ich zb. habe immer ein relativ großes Lager an Batterien, man weiß ja nie was noch kommt*g*) und sind über Jahre (tlw Jahrzehnte) halbar. Es ist also nicht wirklich unrealistisch selbst Jahre nach "Tag X" (oder hier Day Z) noch funktionierende Elektronic zu haben. Dann kommen dazu noch (Notstrom usw) Aggregate, welche auch in Jahrzehnten noch mit selbst hergestellten Treibstoffen betrieben werden könnten (und mit denen man Akkus laden könnte). Und so kompliziert ist ein Energiespeicher wie eben eine Batterie auch nicht aufgebaut, das wäre also auch mit einfachen Mitteln herzustellen.



> Zu große Gruppen sind dagegen anscheinend keine Herausforderung mehr oder? Sind Zombies noch eine Gefahr? Was will ich mit ~10er Gruppe auf einem 40-50er Server? Einzige Gegner wären noch andere größere Gruppen oder für einzelne mal ein Heckenschütze. Ansonsten läuft man wohl die Map ab und hat alles im Überfluss. Das muss spannend sein.


Also wir waren mit ca. 9/10 Mann auf nem Server. Wir fanden einen Bus unweit des nörtlichen Armee-Zeltlagers, natürlich nicht fahrbereit. Zwei Mann bewachten den Bus, der Rest hatte sich in kleine Grüppchen aufgeteilt und Ersatzteile gesucht. Zwei Mann starben kurz drauf in einem kleinen Dorf unweit des KFZs. Die anderen kamen tlw. auch nur durch Zs in arge Bedrängnis. Zum Schluß wurde der Suchradius deutlich vergrößert, so das nur noch ich am Bus lag um ihn zu bewachen. Ich hörte plötzlich, 50m vom Bus entfernt im Gras liegend, zwei Schritte/Geräusche, dachte aber das sie von meinem Char stammen da ich mich gerade bewegt hatte. Plötzlich knallt es 2-3 mal, ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, und ich war fast tot. Ich gestehe, ich habe dann - wenngleich irgendwie im "Angstreflex" - blitzartig Alt+F4 gedrückt (ja ja, ich schäme mich dafür, aber ich schwöre es war bis heute das Einzige mal), und konnte mich so mit knapp 2500 Blut noch auf nen anderen Server retten...

Was ich sagen will, sei es durch Zs oder andere Spieler, auch in einer größeren Gruppe kommt es hin und wieder - tlw unvermeidbar - dazu, das man sehr verwundbar ist. Da braucht es dann nicht sehr viel und es kann den halben "Zug" ausschalten. Ja, als Gruppe ist es spürbar leichter zu überleben, aber nein, man ist nicht unverwundbar/unsterblich. Zumal es in der Regel keine Gruppe aus Pros ist.

Schau dir zb. mal *Odiums* ARMAII-Videos an. Mit nur 3 oder 4 dieser "Profis", die absolut taktisch vorgehen (blitzschnelle Ansage der Schußrichtung samt sehr genauer Distanzangabe zum Schützen, und die Umsetzung der entsprechenden Reaktion darauf usw), mit allem was dazu gehört, kann man eine "zusammengewürfelte" Gruppe - selbst wenn der Kern schon öfter DayZ zusammen gespielt hat - und selbst wenn sie (die Gruppe) 10 Mann (oder mehr) groß ist, ruckzuck quasi komplett ausschalten. Von Clans mal ganz abgesehen.



> Von daher stimme ich dir zu. Und das TS benutzt oder künstlich große Gruppen gebildet werden, ist für Spieler im ersten Moment "normal". Aber auf DayZ und dessen Sinn bezogen: Wie cheaten, nur anders.


Das würde ich nicht als Cheaten ansehen. IM RL zb. mußt du keinen Knopf/keine Taste drücken um etwas zu sagen, dazum kommt noch die Mimik und Gestik. So entstehen im RL viel schneller deutlich besser einzuschätzende Situationen, gerade was den Kontakt mit anderen Spielern und das überleben eben dieser Kontakte angeht. So gesehen ist TS zb. lediglich ein, mMn, legitimes Mittel um die Unzulänglichkeiten digitaler Ingame-Kommunikation etwas abzuschwächen.


Jedenfalls anders als der globale Chat im Spiel, der Kommunikation zwischen allen Spielern über die komplette "Welt" ermöglicht, was definitiv unrealistisch ist, da es eine solche Infrastruktur dann auch ingame bei allen Spielern voraussetzt, was gleichbedeutend damit wäre das alle CB-Handys (Voice+Chat) haben. Das diese Möglichkeit auf den meisten Servern nicht gegeben ist finde ich völlig korrekt.

Es muß lediglich ein ordentliches CB-Funk System ins Spiel integriert werden, was zumindest eine TS ähnliche Kommunikation ermöglicht (dann gleich mit verschiedenen Kanälen usw, dann wäre auch die Kommunikation mit fremden Spielern, die halt auch ein CB gefunden haben, realistisch).

Aber wie schon oft gesagt, in DayZ steckt noch eine gaaanze Menge Potential, und die Entwicklung bis jetzt gefällt mir sehr gut - mal schauen wo es noch hingeht. 

PS: Ich werde gleich vermutlich wieder hier unterwegs sein: h4kkz


----------



## wari (14. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Im Grunde "zerstören" zu große Gruppen und TS das Spiel in vielen Bereichen.
> TS ist absolut unrealistisch und passt überhaupt nicht zu DayZ.
> Man spielt einen Überlebenden in einer Zombie-Apokalypse, der sich mal so nebenbei externe High-Tech-Kommunikationmöglichkeiten gönnt. Gerade der Ingame-Voip-Livechat mit Lippensynchronität und Lautstärkenberechnung auf Entfernung ist doch eine Sahnestück und sorgt für mächtig Atmosphäre sowie Realismus.
> 
> ...




in dayz steckt soviel potenzial, es bringt aber nichts, wenns von spielern nicht genutzt wird.. klar wärs klasse, wenn jeder den ingamevoicechat benutzen würde, tut aber nunmal fast keiner...

noch viel toller wärs, wenn es richtige rollenspielserver geben würde, wo sinnloses playerkillung verboten wäre.. nach dem motto: handele so, wie du es in echt auch tun würdest, moralische aspekte etc..

aber sowas ist nicht wirklich kontrollier- und realisierbar...

daher ist dayz einfach eben ein sehr interessantes projekt, dass verdammt viel tiefe besitzen und spaß machen !!KANN!!, da wir spieler den inhalt bestimmen und die geschichten schreiben... 

aber wenn ingame nur mist gebaut wird, kanns auch schnell mal zu einem verbuggten und inhaltslosen flachwitz werden, beispiel stupides playerkilling und lootabusing...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich bzgl Atmo, allerdings kommt es auf die persönliche Sichtweise des "Drumherum" an (die eigene Fanatsie). Absolut unrealistisch ist es definitiv nicht. DayZ spielt nicht im Mittelalter, oder nach einer nuklearen (bzgl EMP) Katastrophe. Gerade durch den Militär-Anteil sind Funkgeräte (sei es für die Hand, oder Headset/Kehlkopfmikro usw) absolut realistisch, und würden so auch eine Kommunikation über große Distanzen ermöglichen. Selbst wenn DayZ schon in der Fortgeschrittenen Endzeit spielt, die Zombie-Apokalypse also schon Jahre her ist, Batterien/Akkus werden an vielen Plätzen in großen Stückzahlen gelagert (tlw. auch in Privathaushalten, ich zb. habe immer ein relativ großes Lager an Batterien, man weiß ja nie was noch kommt*g*) und sind über Jahre (tlw Jahrzehnte) halbar. Es ist also nicht wirklich unrealistisch selbst Jahre nach "Tag X" (oder hier Day Z) noch funktionierende Elektronic zu haben. Dann kommen dazu noch (Notstrom usw) Aggregate, welche auch in Jahrzehnten noch mit selbst hergestellten Treibstoffen betrieben werden könnten (und mit denen man Akkus laden könnte). Und so kompliziert ist ein Energiespeicher wie eben eine Batterie auch nicht aufgebaut, das wäre also auch mit einfachen Mitteln herzustellen.


Genau daran habe ich auch gedacht und deshalb wäre es eine Möglichkeit, wenn Funkgeräte, Batterien etc. auf der Map verteilt wären, die einen weiteren Funk-Chat freischalten. Vielleicht noch unterschiedliche Funkgeräte mit verschiedenen Reichweiten etc. .



> Also wir waren mit ca. 9/10 Mann auf nem Server. Wir fanden einen Bus unweit ...


Gruppen gibt es natürlich, haben auch ihre Berechtigung und bieten neue Erlebnisse. Nur wie die großen Gruppen zustande kommen, finde ich nicht ganz passend. Wenn ingame Gruppen durch Vertauen, Hilfsbereitschaft usw. gebildet werden, ist das schon etwas anderes, als wenn sich 15 Leute von Homepage xy künstlich verabreden und ingame zusammenrotten.




> Das würde ich nicht als Cheaten ansehen. IM RL zb. mußt du keinen Knopf/keine Taste drücken um etwas zu sagen, dazum kommt noch die Mimik und Gestik. So entstehen im RL viel schneller deutlich besser einzuschätzende Situationen, gerade was den Kontakt mit anderen Spielern und das überleben eben dieser Kontakte angeht. So gesehen ist TS zb. lediglich ein, mMn, legitimes Mittel um die Unzulänglichkeiten digitaler Ingame-Kommunikation etwas abzuschwächen.


Das stimmt so nicht, weil für den Ingame-Voip-Livechat keine Knopf/ Taste gedrückt werden muss. Viele Funktionen lassen sich in Arma mit "Doppeldruck" festellen, so kann Voip dauerhaft aktiviert werden(Feststelltaste schnell doppelt drücken). Und TS bietet auch keine Mimik und Gestik.



wari schrieb:


> in dayz steckt soviel potenzial, es bringt aber nichts, wenns von spielern nicht genutzt wird.. klar wärs klasse, wenn jeder den ingamevoicechat benutzen würde, tut aber nunmal fast keiner...


 
Bin eben auf einen Spanier getroffen, wir haben uns per Ingame-Voip-Chat verbündet und das hat wunderbar funktioniert. Er war nur ein wenig unvorsichtig, wurde von Zombies gesehen, nahm seine Beine in die Hand. Die Hilferufe wurden leiser und leiser, bis er in einem Dorf verschwand. Hatte noch keine Waffe, konnte leider nicht helfen  . 
Wenn ich jemanden in der Nähe vermute oder sehe, kann ich Spieler ansprechen und schon mal vorfühlen, wie die Gesinnung ist.

Ihr habt natürlich recht, ist ein offenes Spiel und in der Alpha-Phase. Aber das Ziel ist unter harten Bedingungen zu überleben und externe Hilfsmittel wie Großgruppenbildung oder TS nehmen dem Spiel viel Atmosphäre und Hardcore-Survival.


----------



## art90 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Banditen sollten optisch zB durch blutrote Hände (wegen plündern von Leichen) oder so erkennbar sein. Ist nicht übertrieben und es gibt den anderen Spielern zumindest eine Chance...
Ich habe gestern tatsächlich jemanden getroffen, der mich nicht über den Haufen geschossen hat, nachdem ich friendly gerufen hab. Und heute haben zwei Typen in meiner Näher rumgeballert, die ich locker hätte umlegen können, aber stattdessen hab ich mich den Busch gelegt und mit leicht erhöhtem Puls und Fernglas zugeschaut 

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass man mit der Zeit und besserer Ausrüstung verdammt paranoid wird. Ich habe noch in keinem anderen Spiel meine Umgebung so genau analysiert, bevor ich mich irgendwo hin bewege


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Standalone ließe sicher einige Jahre auf sich warten. Es sei denn er bekommt ne gute Engine irgendwoher. Aber die Standard-Engines, die man relativ günstig kriegen kann, eignen sich alle eher nicht für sowas.
> 
> Dann müsste er was eigenes proggen und sowas dauert LANGE und ist ziemlich kompliziert.



Und erneut erwähne ich es einfach mal wieder: er ist Teil des ArmA-Entwicklerteams, jetzt kannste mal raten auf welcher Engine das, wenn es ein Standalone geben sollte, raus gebracht wird und wer das wohl vertreiben wird *hust*Bohemia Interactive*hust*.


----------



## arkim (14. Juli 2012)

Was die Kritik angeht von wegen "COD-Kids", die Kill-Highscores sammeln: Kirche im Dorf lassen! a) spielt Ihr doch auch unterschiedlich, je nach Laune. Ich spiele auch gerne hilfreich und rette gerne mal waffenlose Leute. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mal faul bin, und in Scheunen Spieler kille und loote.

b) Der wichtigste Aspekt: Die momentane Wackligkeit von DayZ, die Gefahr, alles zu verlieren aufgrund Servergeschichten, hat mit zur "Nothing to lose"-Stimmung beigetragen. Ich würde das nicht so hoch aufhängen wollen.

*Ich will den globalen Chat wieder haben!* Heute ein YT-Video gesehen und mich erinnert, es war doch einfach lustig, wenn Leute erschossen wurden und danach dann darüber lamentiert wurde und sich auch die Attentäter meldeten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Kritik angeht von wegen "COD-Kids", die Kill-Highscores sammeln: Kirche im Dorf lassen! a) spielt Ihr doch auch unterschiedlich, je nach Laune. Ich spiele auch gerne hilfreich und rette gerne mal waffenlose Leute. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mal faul bin, und in Scheunen Spieler kille und loote.
> 
> b) Der wichtigste Aspekt: Die momentane Wackligkeit von DayZ, die Gefahr, alles zu verlieren aufgrund Servergeschichten, hat mit zur "Nothing to lose"-Stimmung beigetragen. Ich würde das nicht so hoch aufhängen wollen.
> 
> Ich will den globalen Chat wieder haben! Heute ein YT-Video gesehen und mich erinnert, es war doch einfach lustig, wenn Leute erschossen wurden und danach dann darüber lamentiert wurde und sich auch die Attentäter meldeten.



"anyone in cherno?"


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2012)

art90 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Banditen sollten optisch zB durch blutrote Hände (wegen plündern von Leichen) oder so erkennbar sein. Ist nicht übertrieben und es gibt den anderen Spielern zumindest eine Chance...


Die hat man auch so. Schaut man einen Spieler, der schon andere Spieler erschossen hat, an, dann hört man ein Herzklopfen. Je mehr ein Spieler schon andere Spieler erschossen hat, desto schneller ist das Herzklopfen.



> Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass man mit der Zeit und besserer Ausrüstung verdammt paranoid wird. Ich habe noch in keinem anderen Spiel meine Umgebung so genau analysiert, bevor ich mich irgendwo hin bewege


Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die hat man auch so. Schaut man einen Spieler, der schon andere Spieler erschossen hat, an, dann hört man ein Herzklopfen. Je mehr ein Spieler schon andere Spieler erschossen hat, desto schneller ist das Herzklopfen.


 
So gehe ich nu auch vor. Vorhin war ich in Berenzino am Hospital und ein anderer Spieler kam, wir haben uns angeschaut, dann bemerkte ich das schnelle Herzklopfen und hab abgedrückt. Das ging bei dem wirklich schnell und er fing grade an seine Waffe rauszuholen.


----------



## art90 (14. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Die hat man auch so. Schaut man einen Spieler, der schon andere Spieler erschossen hat, an, dann hört man ein Herzklopfen. Je mehr ein Spieler schon andere Spieler erschossen hat, desto schneller ist das Herzklopfen.



gut zu wissen


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Juli 2012)

Und nachdem Robonator den Spieler mit Herzklopfen ausgeschaltet hat, bekomme er dann aber kein Herzklopfen oder?


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Und nachdem Robonator den Spieler mit Herzklopfen ausgeschaltet hat, bekomme er dann aber kein Herzklopfen oder?


 
Wenn du Banditen tötest, werden die ja nicht zu den normalen Kills dazugerechnet, sondern zu den Bandit-Kills und ich glaube die wirken sich nicht negativ aus.


----------



## Fexzz (14. Juli 2012)

Diese ganze Mechanik is total lächerlich. Man ist ja praktisch gezwungen, Morde zu begehen. Selbst wenn man von Leuten angeschossen wird und diese dann tötet, bekommt man sooft Morde angerechnet. Und dann noch die Tatsache, dass man vor 2 Monaten oder so mal Bandit war und deswegen immernoch ein niedrigen Humanity-Wert hat.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass 90% der Leute, die länger als 1 Monat spielen, nen negativen Humanity Wert haben. Ist halt Death-Match derzeit. Aber rocket sagte ja selbst schon, dass die ganze Humanity Sache eher 'ne ziemlich
mikrige Übergangslösung ist...


----------



## wari (15. Juli 2012)

ich hätte einfach gerne anständige RPG server, wo nur auserwählte leute zocken dürfen.. sprich: passwortgeschützt, welches nur nach absprache und vorstellung der person rausgegeben wird..

wie ich oben bereits gesagt hab: kein sinnloses playerkilling, handeln soll realitätsnah und mit moralischen aspekten verbunden sein, rollenspiel eben ...

verstößt jemand gegen die regeln, wird dieser über den global chat gemeldet und ggf bestraft..

vllt alles schwer realisierbar, aber im grunde isses nichts anderes, als nen privaten oder clanserver.. die gegenseite entspricht nem publicgame..

in armaII isses eigentlich ja genau das gleiche: public pfui, private hui...


----------



## Z-STAR (15. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Tagen in Chernarus unterwegs und finde das Spiel echt Hammer. 

Zur Zeit bewege ich mich an der Östlichen Küste entlang und hab auch schon eine Mp5, allerdings kaum etwas zu essen. 

Da ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen habe das einige hier zusammen im Ts hocken und sich koordinieren und ich merke, dass es einfacherer im Team ist und auch bestimmt mehr Spaß macht, wollte ich mal fragen ob sich hier welche bereit erklären würden mir Ts Daten zu nennen, um sich zu treffen und durch die Wälder zu ziehen?

Im Notfall hätte ich auch noch selber einen Ts Server anzubieten, auf einem Minecraftserver bei dem ich mit im Server-Team bin .

Wäre auch Super wenn sich vielleicht jemand in der Nähe von Orlovets, Solnichniy dazu bereit erklären würde mir etwas Essen zu geben. 

Hätte dafür Munition für verschiedene Waffen anzubieten (Glaube es war: Akm, 1866, 2nd round pellets, Makarov, M1911 Ich bin gerade nicht ingame sodass ich nachschauen könnte)

Ich hoffe man sieht sich dann in DayZ,

MfG Z-STAR


----------



## lol2k (15. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ich hätte einfach gerne anständige RPG server, wo nur auserwählte leute zocken dürfen.. sprich: passwortgeschützt, welches nur nach absprache und vorstellung der person rausgegeben wird..
> [...]
> in armaII isses eigentlich ja genau das gleiche: public pfui, private hui...



Erinnert mich an meine counter-strike phase - ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen!
Einerseits entsteht dadurch etwas "elitäres" bzw. "exklusives" um es mal positiv zu formulieren - anderseits ist ja eben das gewollt! Sollte nur sichergestellt sein, dass mind. 30 Spieler Zugang haben die regelmäßig spielen, ansonsten wird es durch die Abkapselung von den public-servern recht einsam und langweilig auf Dauer! Die Spannung der Gefechte untereinander sollte ja trotz alledem erhalten bleiben 
Zudem muss natürlich ein Admin den Server betreuen, der Ahnung von der Materie hat, stets den Server up2date hält und dementsprechend aktiv ist.
Würde mich an monatlichen Kosten beteiligen, damit der Server finanziert werden kann- finde die Idee gar nicht mal so übel!


----------



## CiSaR (15. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist welche Leistung muss der Root für das Spiel haben aber 50-60€ wird man im Monat wohl mindestens rechnen müssen


----------



## ankabo (15. Juli 2012)

So, gestern hat es mich auch zerrissen.
Hatte alles, was man zum Überleben so benötigt, Nahrung, Getränke, Munition um ganz Cherno und Elektro zu säubern, jedes Equipment, Medizin... Dann überlegt man sich, was zu tun ist und man geht auf Z-Jagd. Mit der Nightvision dann schön auf einen nächtlichen Server und wie viele schon gesagt haben, wird es langweilig. Die Zs sind keine Aufgabe, überleben könnte man so Wochen im Wald mit ab und zu einen Abstecher.
Nachdem ich mir dann so total mächtig die ganze Karte mal angesehen habe, laufe ich durch einen Stall und auf einmal kommt ein Z angelaufen, doch erst war nicht wegen mir dort. Ein Spieler betritt die Scheune, meine Waffe zielt auf seinen Kopf und ich denke, nimm sie runter, der wird dir hier in der Dunkelheit im Norden schon nichts wollen. Nachdem ich dann auch noch "Friendly" ins Mikro rief, fing erst an auf mich zu ballern und ich biss ins Gras (oder in den Boden der Scheune). Erst hatte also nicht auf meine Gesten reagiert und ich war im ersten Augenblick sauer, weil ich eh ins Bett wollte und doch lieber vorher hätte disconnecten sollen. Meine Sachen alle weg und ich schwörte auf alles zu ballern, was sich bewegt.
Heute hat es sich etwas beruhigt. Ich weiss ja wo ich hin muss, wo ich was bekomme... Doch eines ist klar, am Anfang ballere ich nun auf alles. Erst, wenn ich alles habe und es langweilig wird, denke ich wieder daran jemandem freundlich gesinnt zu sein.


----------



## lol2k (15. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welche Leistung muss der Root für das Spiel haben aber 50-60€ wird man im Monat wohl mindestens rechnen müssen


 
Mich würde mal interessieren was es dazu alles braucht. Der kleinste Server der angeboten wird, bietet 40 Slots, je Slot 1€
>>Quelle<<

Außerdem gelten strenge Regeln:



Before  purchasing a server with us, please be sure that you have read and  agree to the following conditions, these are set by the DayZ development  team, not by ourselves:


Servers may not be pass worded or locked.
 No other mods will be allowed to be run in conjunction with DayZ.
Editing of DayZ core files, or mission files is forbidden.
Kicking to make room for “friends” or clan mates is also not allowed.
The minimum slot count is 40.
 Battleye is a requirement.
There are only two reasons why a person should be banned on the server: Malicious talk, and racism. You may not ban a person for stealing your loot / killing you / spying on you etc.
The same applies for kicking.
Kicking for extremely excessive ping or desync is permitted.


*Failure to adhere to these rules will result in your account being cancelled without refund. *


----------



## omega™ (15. Juli 2012)

Cool wäre es, wenn es mittlerweile mögliche wäre, dass DayZ auf einem Linux Root laufen würde.
Und die Regeln finde ich auch ein wenig streng ^^
Wenn ich einen Server z.B von Hetzner gemietet habe, dann kann ich damit machen was ich möchte und auch einfach ein PW auf den Gameserver setzen ^^


----------



## Fexzz (15. Juli 2012)

omega™;4389958 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool wäre es, wenn es mittlerweile mögliche wäre, dass DayZ auf einem Linux Root laufen würde.
> Und die Regeln finde ich auch ein wenig streng ^^
> Wenn ich einen Server z.B von Hetzner gemietet habe, dann kann ich damit machen was ich möchte und auch einfach ein PW auf den Gameserver setzen ^^


 
Es ist aber genau richtig, dass sie das verbieten. Und so sollte es auch bleiben. Sonst geht das nämlich los und 50% der Server werden erstmal mit Passwort geschützt, damit die ansässigen Clans alles horten können.

Das würde das komplette Spielgefühl ruinieren.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (15. Juli 2012)

Heyhoo,

da kauf ich mir doch gestern endlich Arma:Combined Operations und was ist ? 
UNSPIELBAR !
Auf hohen Einstellungen 5-7FPS 
Auf niedrigen sieht's aus wie Minecraft und das ist mir irgendwie zu affig.

Bitte, bitte sagt mir nicht dass es an meiner CPU liegt..Mehr übertakten geht leider wegen meinem 800er RAM auch nicht.


----------



## CiSaR (15. Juli 2012)

Schau dir mein System an und ich kann es auch nur auf Mittel dauerhaft flüssig zocken -.-

EDIT: Müsste ich mal aktualisieren^^
Da ist noch ne zweite GTX280 und weitere 4GB Ram dazugekommen und die CPU läuft auf 4 GHz


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juli 2012)

Wobei ich das mit den Regeln ganz OK finde. Schließlich könnte man sich sonst nen Server mieten bzw @Home erstellen, PW drauf, mit Freunden dann ganz easy das Equip gefarmt, eine Zeltstadt schon in der Startzone am Strand aufgebaut, diese auch mit allem vollgepackt, und dann gemütlich auf Public-Server. Stirbt man, geht man auf seinen Server, rüstet sich innerhalb 2-3 Minuten wieder mit allem aus, und geht wieder Public. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele das so machen würden... 

Gestern mit paar Mann am Airfield gewesen. Lief auch soweit alles ganz gut, irgendwann wollten wir dann den Server wechseln, Lags/Dunkelheit usw. Ich geh kurz für kleine Mädchen, komme nach 3 Minuten wieder - 2 Mann tot. Der letzte der 3er Gruppe, die als erstes den neuen Server jointe, hatte den Schützen dann noch erwischt. Wir dann, nach dem 2 weitere von uns auf dem Server angekommen waren, mit 3 Mann runter Richtung Süden zu den eben gestorbenen (sind ja ca. 7KM). Am unteren Airfield und kurz drauf am daneben liegenden Zeltlager noch zwei Spieler erschossen (einer von der 3er Gruppe hatte sich kurz zuvor ausgeloggt, RL und so), sind wir dann zu dritt nach Cherno. Vor Cherno haben wir uns aufgeteilt, der neu gestartete ala Kamikaze mitten nach Cherno rein, ein Kollege und ich schön silent erst am Rand entlang, und dann schön vorsichtig nach Cherno rein. Noch kurz ein weiteres Gruppenmitglied aufgesammelt, sind wir dann wieder zu dritt durchs Industriegbiet Richtung Kernstadt. Der 4te lief nach wie vor Kamikaze mitten durch die Stadt, und erschoss hier und da auch mal nen Spieler. Also eine 3er Gruppe hier, und in 50-80m Entfernung der 4te. An einem Silo dann schlugen bei uns links und rechts die Kugeln ein, ein Sniper hatte es auf uns abgesehen. Wir wechselnden die Richtung, gingen vorsichtig um ein Haus rum, und dann gings auch schon los. Ich sehe wie einer von uns drei 5m vor mir plötzlich blutend von Kugeln getroffen zu Boden fällt. Bevor man mir meine Frage beantworten konnte von wo die Kugeln kamen, fiel auch schon der 2te von uns ins Gras. Es dauerte keine 10 Sekunden da waren 2 von uns Tot. Während der Sniper schon das erste mal, 2 Minuten zuvor, auf uns 3 geschosen hatte, ist der 4te aus unserer Gruppe, der die ganze Zeit offen durch Cherno rannte, zum Silo gelaufen von dem die Schüsse kamen, und kletterte eine sehr lange Leiter hinauf. Ich stand noch immer hinter der Ecke wo 2 von uns gerade starben. Und ja, ich hatte Panik, schließlich war ich sehr gut ausgerüstet (MK48 mit 6 Mags/600 Schuß, reichlich Tools, gute Einhandwaffe samt SD-Mags usw) und schon >10 Tage am Leben. Ich lief also voller Panik Richtung norden aus Cherno, hier und da schlugen die Kugeln neber mir ein. Unser 4ter Mann war zwischenzeitlich oben am Ende der leiter angekommen, und sah was auf uns Schoß. Zwei Sniper mit nem .50 Gewehr lagen am quasi höchsten Punkt in Cherno - und hatten unseren schlecht ausgerüstet Kamikaze-Mann noch nicht gesehen. Er stieg auf das Dach und eröffnete sofort das Feuer auf die zwei. Der eine Sniper (BlackSnaiper^^) wurde schwer getroffen, "loggte" sich aber sofort (Alt+F4) aus dem Spiel aus (vermutlich hat er das joinen eines anderen Server kurz drauf nicht überlebt, aber wer weiß...), der andere Sniper war sofort tot. Bilanz des ganzen, zwei weitere aus unserer Gruppe tot, die zwei Sniper aber auch. Ich rannte, wie schon erwähnt, zitternd (ich zitterte, nicht meine Spielfigur-.-) nach Norden raus aus der Gefahrenzone. Unser 4ter Mann schnappte sich dann das .50er Gewehr, und lag nun ebenfalls dort oben, in der Hoffnung der ausgeloggte Sniper würde wieder zurück kommen. Aber er kam nicht. Stattdessen kam eine weitere Gruppe, vermutlich die welche kurz zuvor auf den flüchtenden INU geschossen hat, am nördlichen Rand von Cherno an - und nahm unserern 4ten Mann mit dem .50er auf dem Silo ins Visier. Nach einem kurzen Schußwechsel, unser Mann auf dem Silo wurde schwer getroffen, lebte aber noch, kreisten sie ihn vermutlich ein - denn er wurde plötzlich aus 2 Richtungen beschossen. Ihm ging dann die Munni aus (er hatte afaik auch nur 4-5 Schuß mit dem .50 erbeuten können), und kurz drauf wurde auch er erschossen.

Das Fazit: Von uns wurden 4 Mann getötet, einer davon 2x (der die 2 Sniper erschoss starb ja kurz zuvor am nördlichen Airfield), und der INU lief zum Schluß panisch nördlich von Cherno in den Wald. Der Rest war über die Map verteilt.

Hier die letzten 3h aus Sicht unseres "Leaders" H4kkz (der nach seinem Tod am Airfield "Kamikaze" durch Cherno rannte), ab ~ 2h 34Minuten dann das "letzte Gefecht": h4kkz - German DayZ - BIG Group of Survivors /w Vehicles


----------



## omega™ (15. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Es ist aber genau richtig, dass sie das verbieten. Und so sollte es auch bleiben. Sonst geht das nämlich los und 50% der Server werden erstmal mit Passwort geschützt, damit die ansässigen Clans alles horten können.
> 
> Das würde das komplette Spielgefühl ruinieren.



Da geb ich dir recht, aber...
Dann sollten die mal das Datenbank System überarbeiten, da gibt es sicherlich Lösungen, dass man "Clan Server" von normalen trennen kann.

//:

Von Anfang an kann man ja kein PW auf einen Server setzen, da man die Mod nur per Fernwartung bekommt, sprich man muss denen erlauben sich per Fernwartungs-Tool auf seinen Server einzuloggen und alles zu installieren/konfigurieren.


----------



## Fraggerick (15. Juli 2012)

warum server mieten? entweder potenten hardware und nebenher laufen lassen, oder, und viel besser: hamachi!


----------



## wari (15. Juli 2012)

ach dayz, ich liebe dich.. gibt doch nix tolleres, als durch nen boden zu fallen und zu verrecken...


----------



## CiSaR (15. Juli 2012)

Boar ich miet mir glaube gleich nen Server ey dann hab ich wenigstens immer ne feste Anlaufstelle...

und wieso sind eig bei jedem neu connecten meine Spielstände weg? Jedes mal neu anfangen ey -.-


----------



## wari (15. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Boar ich miet mir glaube gleich nen Server ey dann hab ich wenigstens immer ne feste Anlaufstelle...
> 
> und wieso sind eig bei jedem neu connecten meine Spielstände weg? Jedes mal neu anfangen ey -.-


 

vllt joinste immer auf private bzw no cd key server^^


----------



## CiSaR (15. Juli 2012)

Hm das wäre ne Möglichkeit, mal in Zukunft drauf achten, danke für den Tip


----------



## wari (15. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Hm das wäre ne Möglichkeit, mal in Zukunft drauf achten, danke für den Tip


 
die sind naemlich nicht mit dem masterserver verbunden.. ansonsten bleiben die spielstände immer gespeichert...


ahhahaha: ich hatte eben sone epische situation... war auf nem stockdunklen server und saß inner scheune, als ich plötzlich sah, wie 2 spieler angerobbt kamen.. hab dann im chat geschrieben, dass sie die scheune verlassen sollen, ich würde auf sie zielen und gleich abdrücken... zu doof, dass ich nitmals ne waffe hatte 

die typen waren davon nit so beeindruckt und haben die scheune durchsucht.. man hat wirklich nur am eingang bissel was gesehn durch das mondlicht.. wie auch immer, hab dann neben mir ne axt gefunden und die 2 dann umgemetzelt als sie in meine ecke kamen... HAHAHA 

ich hab ihnen ja angeboten zu flüchten, aber neee.. niemand weiß meine gutmütigkeit zu schätzen


----------



## JawMekEf (16. Juli 2012)

So, hat jemand Lust und nen TS bereit im Moment?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (16. Juli 2012)

Bin inzwischen östlich bei nem Fabrikgelände, haben ne größere Stadt gelootet und uns dann zurückgezogen auf grund feindlichen Beschusses aller Seiten ;D
Hat mir richtig gut gefallen, wir waren zu 4., sie waren auch mindestens zwei, beide Seiten relativ gut organisiert und mit Verlusten davongekommen. 
BTW, wenn ihr (Snake, Rob usw) ne Snip findet, ruhig mir einpacken


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Aufgrund unserer Planung wird es schwer  Komm mal wieder ins TS vielleicht kannste mitmachen.


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Boah, mehr als eine Stunde Taktikgeplänkel in Balota, spaaaaaannennd... ich war im Tower hinter der Treppe ganz unten, bestens bewaffnet, aaaaaber: Knochen gebrochen und 2000 Blut. Den Schüssen nach eine Truppe von mindestens 4 Leuten, die da rein wollten. Wütende Attacken... Die haben echt geschickt Nebel geworfen, durch die Scheiben geschossen usw..., rollten immer vor der Tür vorbei... Ich erwischte irgendwann zwei bei der Tür. Habe immer Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht im falschen Moment bewusstlos wurde... Doch dann wurde ich doch erwischt vom Sniper. War an der Wand neben der ganz in der Ecke und irgendwie wurde ich doch erwischt...


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Boah, mehr als eine Stunde Taktikgeplänkel in Balota, spaaaaaannennd... ich war im Tower hinter der Treppe ganz unten, bestens bewaffnet, aaaaaber: Knochen gebrochen und 2000 Blut. Den Schüssen nach eine Truppe von mindestens 4 Leuten, die da rein wollten. Wütende Attacken... Die haben echt geschickt Nebel geworfen, durch die Scheiben geschossen usw..., rollten immer vor der Tür vorbei... Ich erwischte irgendwann zwei bei der Tür. Habe immer Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht im falschen Moment bewusstlos wurde... Doch dann wurde ich doch erwischt vom Sniper. War an der Wand neben der ganz in der Ecke und irgendwie wurde ich doch erwischt...


 
Das Herzklopen, der Adrenalinstoß 

Hatten wir gestern auch.
Ich, Butter_Milch und ein anderer unserer Truppe waren am Green Mountain und wollten die Jägerstände looten. Plötzlich seh ich vor uns einen Spieler und kurz darauf noch einer. Ich sofort hingelegt. Der eine rennt mit der Axt zum Jägerstand, der andere sieht uns und verzieht sich rückwärts. Wir kriechen zurück (Der andere war weiter hinten und etwas weiter oben.) und plötzlich kommt der auf uns zu und fängt an zu schiessen.
Butter_Milch schiesst zurück, wird schwer getroffen. Hat den Typen scheinbar getroffen und wollte sich verbinden. Ich sehe wie der andere anfängt mit der Winchester zu schiessen und gebe Sperrfeuer. Der andere wirft eine Rauchgranate um uns zu decken.
Wir dann zurück in Deckung, Lage besprochen und langsam wieder vor. Ich seh dann den Typen wie er Planlos herumrennt, dann sieht er mich scheinbar trotz der Entfernung und kommt direkt auf mich zu. Wir fangen an zu schiessen, er rennt davon bis zum Waldrand, dort hab ich ihn dann mit meiner AK erwischt. 

Mein Herz raste, ich schwitzte leicht und die Hände zitterten  Naja über die 5 AK-Mags hab ich mich gefreut, und der andere aus der Gruppe übers Coyote Backpack


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

...und ich warte immernoch auf 'nen neuen Beta Patch, da ich mit dem aktuellen immernoch nicht spielen kann :| Zurückpatchen funktioniert auch nicht.  Dabei hab ich
doch grad endlich mal ein Zelt-Camp und mehrere Fahrzeuge beisamme  =D


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> ...und ich warte immernoch auf 'nen neuen Beta Patch, da ich mit dem aktuellen immernoch nicht spielen kann :| Zurückpatchen funktioniert auch nicht.  Dabei hab ich
> doch grad endlich mal ein Zelt-Camp und mehrere Fahrzeuge beisamme  =D


 
Normalerweise übernimmt das der SixUpdater automatisch! Der hat bei mir den Betapatch auch wieder zurückgesetzt, da DayZ 1.7.2.3 nur in Verbindung mit Betapatch 94876 problemlos läuft. Bin jetzt auch umgestiegen, da die Files, um es manuell zu updaten, immer zuletzt hochgeladen werden


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Ich nutze auch die vorletzte Beta, mit der letzten bekam ich keinen Connect.

Ja, sehr interessant ist auch immer, wenn alleine ist und nicht mehr laufen kann und wenig Blut hat. Da heißt es dann warten und hoffen dass ein Spieler mit viel Nahrung, Painkillers und Morphium daherkommt. Auf der Mauer auf der Lauer...

*Ähm, jetztmal blöde Frage: Was issn ein Bandit*? Ist das Konzept nicht längst veraltet? Oder ist das einer, der mindestens einen Mord hat?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...Ähm, jetztmal blöde Frage: Was issn ein Bandit[/b]? Ist das Konzept nicht längst veraltet? Oder ist das einer, der mindestens einen Mord hat?


 
Man startet mit einem gewissen Wert an Menschlichkeit (in den neueren Versionen sieht man das jedoch nicht mehr im Debug Monitor...).
Wenn man dann einen Spieler (der kein Bandit ist) tötet, verliert man Menschlichkeit... mit der Zeit ohne Morde füllt sich die Menschlichkeit langsam wieder.

Begeht man zu viele Morde (ich meine ca. 5) wird man als Bandit eingestuft !
Bei älteren Versionen von DayZ konnte man selber noch sehen, ob man offiziell als Bandit eingestuft wurde, da man über der Anzeige für Hunger, Durst etc. noch eine Maske abgebildet hatte, die einen bösen Blick bekam, wenn man dann Bandit war.

Siehe hier - http://i47.tinypic.com/29cxa11.png

Wenn das der Fall ist, beginnt auch bei anderen Spieler das Herz schneller und lauter zu schlagen, wenn Sie einen Banditen sehen !


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Man startet mit einem gewissen Wert an Menschlichkeit (in den neueren Versionen sieht man das jedoch nicht mehr im Debug Monitor...).
> Wenn man dann einen Spieler (der kein Bandit ist) tötet, verliert man Menschlichkeit... mit der Zeit ohne Morde füllt sich die Menschlichkeit langsam wieder.
> 
> Begeht man zu viele Morde (ich meine ca. 5) wird man als Bandit eingestuft !
> ...


 
Ich glaub das geht schon bei 3 los schnell zu schlagen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich glaub das geht schon bei 3 los schnell zu schlagen


 
Kann auch sein... es hängt halt auch davon ab, wieviel Zeit zwischen den Morden liegt, da die Menschlichkeit sich langsam wieder füllt, in der Zeit, wo keine Morde stattfinden


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Oh mein Gott wie geil ist das denn? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mZRzSEu5d8&


----------



## wari (16. Juli 2012)

wirkliche banditen gibt es zur zeit eigentlich nicht mehr, wird auch oft im offiziellen dayz forum diskutiert... von was hier die rede ist sind stupide playerkiller und was die engine dann aus ihnen macht...

früher gabs noch banditengruppen, die spieler aufgelauert haben und dich dann mit angesetzer waffe gezwungen haben, dein gear abzulegen.. alles per voicechat wohlbemerkt... wenn du nach ihrer nase getanzt hast, haben sie dich laufen lassen..

ich würde mirn ast abfreuen, wenn ich sowas "heutzutage" in dayz noch erleben würde... sowohl als opfer, als auch als bandit...


vielleicht erhört mich irgendwann der dayZ-gott und schenkt mir rollenspiel server...


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mZRzSEu5d8&


Och der Arme :/ Ist irgendwie zu gleichen teilen lustig als auch traurig :|


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Ich muss jedes mal aufs neue lachen wenn ich das sehe 
Immerhin hat er "Glück" weil er ja frisch gespawnt ist. 
In Elektro oder Cherno spawne ich sowieso nicht mehr, zumindest nicht auf gefüllten Servern denn das ist einfach zu gefährlich ^^


----------



## wari (16. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Och der Arme :/ Ist irgendwie zu gleichen teilen lustig als auch traurig :|


 
ich finds nichtmehr lustig..traurig passt da schon eher...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Och der Arme :/ Ist irgendwie zu gleichen teilen lustig als auch traurig :|


 
Diese Gefahr gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach dazu !

Wenn man nicht diese Angst hätte, dann wäre die Atmosphäre bei weitem nicht so beklemment...


----------



## wari (16. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Diese Gefahr gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach dazu !
> 
> Wenn man nicht diese Angst hätte, dann wäre die Atmosphäre bei weitem nicht so beklemment...


 

stimmt schon.. aber dayz versucht an allen ecken und kannten realistisch zu sein, daher die frage: wieso sollte ein sniper auf einen unbewaffneten mitmenschen schießen, der für ihn keine bedrohung darstellt?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

> der für ihn *noch* keine bedrohung darstellt?



Es gibt viele Leute die in Elektro oder Cherno auf der Lauer liegen um Leute zu töten, deswegen würde ich dort auch nie hingehen. 
Weiter im Norden bzw an den weniger gefährlichen Küsten sieht das ganze wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Diese Gefahr gehört meiner Meinung nach einfach dazu !
> 
> Wenn man nicht diese Angst hätte, dann wäre die Atmosphäre bei weitem nicht so beklemment...


 
Die Gefahr, ohne nennenswertes Equip grundlos von einem Sniper erschossen zu werden gehört also dazu?

Tolle Atmosphäre.


Ich finde immernoch, dass das nicht zum Spiel gehört. PvP  - ja. Aber in dem Ausmaß wie derzeit? Nein. Es sollte irgend eine Bestrafung bzw. einen Nachteil fürs Banditenleben geben.

Am allergeilsten fände ich es immernoch, wenn man dauerhaft an einen Server gebunden wäre. Inaktive Spieler werden von diesem Server nach X Tagen ausgeschlossen und durch aktive ersetzt.
So hätte man tatsächlich einen Ruf zu verlieren und würde sich zweimal überlegen, bevor man grundlos Leute erschießt. Aber sowas gibts leider nur in meinen Vorstellungen  
Auch wenn das, gut durchdacht, sicher cool sein könnte.


----------



## Z-STAR (16. Juli 2012)

Es lässt sich doch daraus gar nicht erschließen warum der Sniper ihn abgeschossen hat. 

Vielleicht waren Teammitglieder von ihm gerade am Looten und er wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen?

Aber natürlich gibt es auch irgendwelche Leute die sich dann hinlegen und warten bis jemand kommt, was echt nicht der Sinn des Spiels ist und auch nervig ist und einfach den Spielspaß stört. :/

Edit: Das erste hat sich ja erledigt.
(siehe in den Kommentaren)


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, ohne nennenswertes Equip grundlos von einem Sniper erschossen zu werden gehört also dazu?
> 
> Tolle Atmosphäre.
> 
> ...



Ich meine, Ihr könntet mal aufhören, herumzuwimmern. Stattdessen setzt Euch halt mal durch. Oder soll demnächst der Sniper erst eine Begründung mit amtlichem Stempel vorlegen?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

> Es sollte irgend eine Bestrafung bzw. einen Nachteil fürs Banditenleben geben.


Sie sollten die Skins wieder einführen und das System richtig bearbeiten. Dann erkennt man Banditen wieder richtig. 


> Am allergeilsten fände ich es immernoch, wenn man dauerhaft an einen Server gebunden wäre. Inaktive Spieler werden von diesem Server nach X Tagen ausgeschlossen und durch aktive ersetzt.


Das fände ich wiederrum schlecht. Was ist wenn der Server voll ist oder Probleme hat? Oder wenn du eine Zeit lang nicht zocken kannst, dann haste alles verloren :/ Viele Admins ändern auch gern mal die Settings von ihrem Server, das würde dann schon richtig nerven. 
Das alte System mit den Skins fand ich schon gut. Man sollte sie aber auch nach einiger Zeit wieder verlieren, oder nicht bekommen wenn zuviel Zeit zwischen den Kills liegt.


Edit: In den Kommentaren: 





> so I was outside elektro on the hill to your right sniping people for the past 4 days, and I'm pretty sure I'm the one who shot you.
> sorry about that.
> I didn't take your beans.


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich meine, Ihr könntet mal aufhören, herumzuwimmern. Stattdessen setzt Euch halt mal durch. Oder soll demnächst der Sniper erst eine Begründung mit amtlichem Stempel vorlegen?


 
Genau, werd ich halt selber zur Bestie und töte alles was ich sehe. Tolle Spielprinzip, kann ich ja genauso gut COD spielen gehen. Gewalt einsetzen um Gewalt zu verhindern. 
http://www.allmystery.de/i/tc77247_genius1.png

Mich kotzt das ganze einfach nur an. Alle erzählen sie alle, dass sie das Spiel wegen dem hohen Realismusgrades spielen, rennen dann aber mit 15+ Kills rum.


----------



## wari (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich meine, Ihr könntet mal aufhören, herumzuwimmern. Stattdessen setzt Euch halt mal durch. Oder soll demnächst der Sniper erst eine Begründung mit amtlichem Stempel vorlegen?


 

das ist quatsch.. aber dayz lebt von der atmosphäre, für welche einzig und allein die spieler verantwortlich sind... werden tolle und spannende ingamegeschichten geschrieben, ist das erlebniss für alle beteiligten spaßig und es ensteht eine win-win situation...

gibts aber leute, die einfach nur in ecken hocken und sinnlos spieler abknallen, verfremdet das den eigentlich sinn des spiels und es ensteht frust...

nicht falsch verstehen, ich spiele auch sehr gerne pvp.. aber mein handeln ist irgendwie stets begründet... 

rennt mir ein frisch gespawnter spieler entgegen, fordere ich ihn auf mein umfeld zu verlassen da er mir a) gefährlich werden könnte und B) mir meinen loot wegnimmt... alternativ besteht natürlich noch die möglichkeit zu kooperieren.. dabei kam es zu einer ingameinteraktion, wo keiner schaden davon getragen hat und vermutlich auch noch spaß gemacht hat..

ich weiß nicht, mir macht es mehr spaß einen schwächen spieler zu befehlen das feld zu raeumen, als ihn einfach unnötig umzuballern.. wem bringt das was? keinem von uns!

es mag weit hergeholt sein, aber im gewissen maße spiegelt ein solches spiel unsere gesellschaft dar, nämlich rücksichtslosigkeit und egoismus..

ich verwette mein letztes hemd, dass ein spieler, der diese merkmale ingame aufweist, auch dementsprechend im echten leben handelt und umgekehrt...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Juli 2012)

Vorweg:

Ich nehme in dem Mod nur ungerne eine Snip in die Hand, weil ich einfach lieber mit Sturmgewehren spiele.

Dennoch kann ich es verstehen, wenn sich andere Leute einen Spaß daraus machen, sich mit ner Snip auf nen Hügel zu legen und andere Spieler einfach dadurch zu ärgern, dass sie einfach auf alles schießen, was sich bewegt und kein Z ist.

Ich hingegen finde es äußerst spaßig, solche Sniper langsam mit mehreren Leuten einzukreisen und hopps zu nehmen 

Jeder sollte die Mod so spielen, wie es ihm am meisten Spaß macht !!!

Und wenn sich alle Spieler gegen die Zombies verbünden würden, fände ich es einfach langweilig !



Fexzz schrieb:


> ...Mich kotzt das ganze einfach nur an. Alle  erzählen sie alle, dass sie das Spiel wegen dem hohen Realismusgrades  spielen, rennen dann aber mit 15+ Kills rum.


 
Was hat der Realismusgrad bitte mit den Tötungen anderer Spieler zu tun ???
- Ich sehe da absolut keinen Zusammenhang...

Und diese Realismus-Geschichte hinkt ein wenig, sobald Zombies dabei sind, meinst Du nicht auch ?!


----------



## Primer (16. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist doch einfach das viele mittlerweile gezwungen sind erst zu schießen und dann zu fragen. Man kann in Sekundenbruchteilen einfach nicht feststellen ob der andere Spieler mich unbedingt killen will oder ob er (bedingt durch die aktuelle Situation der Community) einfach keine andere Wahl hat. Da hoffe ich doch das der Entwickler sich noch etwas gangbares einfallen lässt um gerade die Situation für die frisch gespawnten etwas zu verbessern. Es geht nicht unbedingt darum Gruppen zu bestrafen die aus dem Norden zurückkommen und sich auf die Lauer legen, zum einen halten sie die Städte gefährlich und zum anderen riskieren sie auch einiges. Es nervt doch aber wenn sich 10 frische in der Stadt herumtreiben und sich ohne zu zögern niederschießen um dann eine zweite Funzel und ne Bandage mehr zu haben. Es gibt für jeden etwas zu looten, man muss für den Anfangskram doch keinen umbringen, aber das scheinen viele einfach nicht zu kapieren.


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Ich werde auch hin und wieder gekillt, und meine dann, das sei sinnlos. Ja und? Deswegen muss ich doch nicht tränenreich hier herumflennen? Dann fange ich nochmal an, habe im nächsten Spiel tolle Erlebnisse (und bin wahrscheinlich zufällig den sog. "COD-Kiddies" entwischt).
Ingame will ich kein Kooperation, ist mir zu riskant geworden. Ja und? Absprechen muss man sich eben ausserhalb.

*Mit dem Text-Chatten habe ich übrigens ein Problem.* Ich habe mit jemandem, der direkt vor mir stand, chatten wollen (auf dem weißen Channel), doch bekam keine Antwort. Ist mir nun schon zweimal passiert. Ich meine, der wollte auch (wechselte ständig zwischen Sitzen und stehen und so), aber da kam nichts. Habe ich da etwas nicht verstanden?



primerp12 schrieb:


> Es nervt doch aber wenn sich 10 frische in der Stadt herumtreiben und sich ohne zu zögern niederschießen um dann eine zweite Funzel und ne Bandage mehr zu haben. Es gibt für jeden etwas zu looten, man muss für den Anfangskram doch keinen umbringen, aber das scheinen viele einfach nicht zu kapieren.



Die treiben sich aber dann in Elektro oder Cherno rum, und das weiß jeder, dass das ein heißes Pflaster ist.


----------



## Primer (16. Juli 2012)

Text:20m
Voice:40m

...wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe. Außerdem gibts auch Server wo Chatt:Off dran steht, ob sich das aber auf den Globalen(türkis) oder den Direkten(weiß) bezieht wüsste ich auch gern.


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

Bermerkt ihr langsam auch, das sich alle paar Seiten des Threads dieselbe Frage stellt...  nämlich in wie fern es moralisch vertretbar ist, andere Spieler niederzustrecken?! 

Und langsam kristallisieren sich bestimmte Meinungen heraus... 
Einige glauben scheinbar, Spieler müssten für ihr Handeln bestraft werden, andere wiederrum sagen, es kommt auf die Situation an und die ganz friedlichen unter uns wollen nur Blumen pflücken. 

Ich glaube es gibt in dieser Diskussion kein "richtig" oder "falsch" und das ganze hat auch nichts mit Moralvorstellungen zu tun, denn es ist und bleibt ein *Spiel*!!
Also darf auch mal der Familienvater am Sonntag Abend mit seiner FN FAL auf frisch gestrandete schießen! Und zwar weil "Rocket" bewusst keine Barrieren einbaut und den Spielern die Freiheit lässt - und das ist gut so, sollte so bleiben und hat DayZ erst zu dem gemacht was es ist - meine Meinung zu dem Thema! 



wari schrieb:


> gibts aber leute, die einfach nur in ecken hocken  und sinnlos spieler abknallen, verfremdet das den eigentlich sinn des  spiels und es ensteht frust...


 
Gibt es einen Sinn in diesem Spiel?  

Ich denke den muss jeder für sich selbst finden! 
Die einen streifen stundenlang allein durch die Wälder, andere schließen sich zu Gruppen zusammen und looten ganze Städte, wiederrum andere machen es sich zur Aufgabe anderen Spielern zu helfen  und manche wollen den puren pvp wenn sie nach Tagen ihr Highendgear bei sich tragen und damit endlich mal was anstellen wollen! So what?!


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Rocket soll einfach wieder die Skins (überarbeitetes System natürlich) und den globalen Chat wieder bringen. Das ist deutlich einfacher und amüsanter  
Man kann dann halt sehen wer gefährlich sein könnte und man kann besser kommunizieren. 

Cherno, Elektro und Berenzino sind in meinen Augen aber auch die gefährlichsten Orte auf der Map. Dort kann man eigentlich sicher sein das man jemanden oder mehreren über den Weg läuft, besonders da es dort halt auch viele Leute gibt die einfach nur andere abschiessen wollen. 
Es ist möglich Cherno und Elektro zu looten wenn man wachsam ist, aber ich würde es keinem empfehlen der am Leben bleiben möchte ^^


----------



## timetoremember (16. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: Läuft die 1.7.2 jetzt besser? Also wurde da jetzt noch nachgebessert oder soll ich noch bei der 1.7.1.5 bleiben? 
Hab extra wieder runtergepatchd nachdem ich beim ersten Start von 20 Zs aus allen Richtungen ohne ersichtlichen Grund niedergemacht wurde
Die 1.7.1.5 läuft zwar ziemlich gut aber ich finde kaum noch Server mit mehr als 10 Leuten und die restlichen Server sind alle schon auf 1.7.2...


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage nebenbei: Läuft die 1.7.2 jetzt besser? Also wurde da jetzt noch nachgebessert oder soll ich noch bei der 1.7.1.5 bleiben?
> Hab extra wieder runtergepatchd nachdem ich beim ersten Start von 20 Zs aus allen Richtungen ohne ersichtlichen Grund niedergemacht wurde
> Die 1.7.1.5 läuft zwar ziemlich gut aber ich finde kaum noch Server mit mehr als 10 Leuten und die restlichen Server sind alle schon auf 1.7.2...


 
Es gibt jetzt 1.7.3 oder 1.7.2.3 ich weiss nicht mehr was das nu war und das läuft nun soweit recht gut. Vorletzten Betapatch drauf und es geht ^^ Manchmal ist es schon noch buggy aber nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Rocket soll einfach wieder die Skins (überarbeitetes System natürlich) und den globalen Chat wieder bringen. Das ist deutlich einfacher und amüsanter
> Man kann dann halt sehen wer gefährlich sein könnte und man kann besser kommunizieren.


 
This. Das wär zumindest wieder ein anfang. Elektro und sowas looten ist kein Problem (derzeit für mich), allerdings hab ich  das Talent, kurz nach verlassen der Stadt abzunippeln


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> This. Das wär zumindest wieder ein anfang. Elektro und sowas looten ist kein Problem (derzeit für mich), allerdings hab ich  das Talent, kurz nach verlassen der Stadt abzunippeln


 
Direkt innen Wald und alles was offen oder bekannt ist meiden


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Direkt innen Wald und alles was offen oder bekannt ist meiden


 
Das mach ich immer.  Aber letzte Woche alleine wurd ich einmal kurz vorm Wald gesnipert (Elektro), dann wurde ich mit 11,3k Blut in Berenzino in einer Scheune geone-hittet von einem Zombie (war wohl ein Falcon-Punch, kP) und dann wurd ich nochmal im Wald auf dem Hügel bei Elektro kúrz vorm Ausloggen gekillt


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche immer in Solnichy oder wie die Stadt heißt, zu spawnen. Dort hoch und auf dem Weg alles looten. Dann den Berg hochmarschieren nach Polana und spätestens dann ist man recht gut equippt


----------



## art90 (16. Juli 2012)

wer nach cherno oder elektro geht, darf sich nicht beschweren, wenn er umgelegt wird. 

Ich habe gestern zwei Spieler über einen Kilometer weit verfolgt, weil ich sie umlegen wollte. ich wurde immer wieder zurückgeworfen, weil ich zombies umgehen musste und habe sie auch öfters aus den Augen verloren. 
Dann wurde mir leider eine große freie Fläche zum Verhängnis. Ich dachte sie sind weitergelaufen, aber dann guckt plötzlich einer aus dem Busch, während ich mitten auf dem Feld stehe. Wir schauen und beide eine Weile an und dann *peng* werde ich mit ner sniper beschossen. Mit meiner M16 hatte ich keine Chance auf die Distanz. Ich habe leider überhaupt nicht in Erwägung bezogen, dass zwei Typen, die aus dem Süden kommen, ein Scharfschützengewehr dabei haben.

Ich bin natürlich selbst schuld, weil ich mit dem Feuer gespielt habe, aber ich war wohl noch nie wegen einem Spiel so niedergeschlagen 
Aber heut kann ich drüber lachen


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Rocket soll einfach wieder die Skins (überarbeitetes System natürlich) und den globalen Chat wieder bringen. Das ist deutlich einfacher und amüsanter



Und warum hat Rocket das Feature wohl wieder rausgenommen? 
Ist doch offensichtlich das eine Stigmatisierung von Spielern verhindert werden soll, die es für sich als Spaß am Spiel verstehen, bewusst andere Spieler zu jagen! Damit neutrale, friedliche Spieler jedoch nicht komplett auflaufen wenn ihnen jnd. erzählt er sei ganz friedlich (und hat schon 20 Spieler umgebracht), gibt es den Hinweis durch die erhöhte Herz-/Pulsfrequenz! 

Find es amüsant zu sehen, dass einige User die Grundidee, die den Erfolg des Spiels ja begründet, regelrecht beschneiden wollen. 
Würde doch zwangsläufig zu einer Gleischaltung aller Spieler führen, à la "Keine Spawnkills im Süden des Landes" - Lösung: _Einrichtung einer Sicherheitszone, bewacht durch bewaffnete NPCs_ oder "Kein Erschießen von Unbewaffneten" - Lösung: _Spontane Ladehemmungen_ oder "Keine Bildung von Großgruppen (5 oder mehr)" - Lösung: _Spontane Selbstentzündung_ oder "Kein Einrichten von Basen mithilfe von Stacheldraht und Sandsäcken" - Lösung: _Stacheldraht und Sandsäcke aus dem Spiel entfernen _oder "Keine hinterhältigen (Sniper-)Angriffe durch Spieler" Lösung: _Ein quietschpinker Teufel über dem Kopf des Übeltäters (und zwar permanent!)_ 




Fexzz schrieb:


> This. Das wär zumindest wieder ein anfang. Elektro  und sowas looten ist kein Problem (derzeit für mich), allerdings hab ich   das Talent, kurz nach verlassen der Stadt abzunippeln



Sobald ich den Löffel abgebe gibt es für mich nur eine Richtung: Norden des Landes! 
Wer sich in Electro und Cherno aufhält und keinen weiteren Plan hat was man mit seinem Char die nächsten Stunden und Tage erleben will und dementsprechend kein Ziel vor Augen hat, der wird zwangsläufig in den Bean Wars sterben und das Spiel irgendwann frustriert in die Ecke legen! Potential des Spiels verkannt würde ich mal sagen


----------



## NOOKYN (16. Juli 2012)

yes, grad komplett ausgerüstet (M16, M1911, Lebensmittel, Kompass und den gesamten anderen Kram) einfach verreckt! Wollten grad einen anderen Spieler beobachten der vor uns hinter ein Wand was getrunken hat, da habe ich das Panik Zeichen an der Seite bekommen, dann gebrochen Knochen und -1411 Blut und Zack "You are Dead" und bei meinem Kollegen zeitgleich genau das gleiche, also ist ein Kill ausgeschlossen. Ach ich hasse solche Bugs.


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Mit 1.7.2.3:

a) Ist die Zombie-Aggro gesunken
aber
b) können sie einen gelegentlich überholen und punchen?

a) ist mir aufgefallen und b) ist mir passiert (ich weiß, dass man mit 2xw rennt).


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mit 1.7.2.3:
> 
> a) Ist die Zombie-Aggro gesunken
> aber
> ...


 
Mit doppel W solltest eben nicht rennen da du nach ner Zeit langsamer wirst und das zielen schwerer fällt.


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mit 1.7.2.3:
> 
> a) Ist die Zombie-Aggro gesunken
> aber
> ...


 
zu a) Ja, die Aggrorate der Zombies wurde mehrfach korrigiert! Oftmals war die aggro-range über 100m und somit doch sehr hart. Mehr Details findest du in den letzten Patchlogs!

zu b) Ja, Zombies können aufholen, dabei schlagen/treffen und im schlimmsten Fall dem Spieler instant die Knochen brechen


----------



## wari (16. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Sinn in diesem Spiel?
> 
> Ich denke den muss jeder für sich selbst finden!
> Die einen streifen stundenlang allein durch die Wälder, andere schließen sich zu Gruppen zusammen und looten ganze Städte, wiederrum andere machen es sich zur Aufgabe anderen Spielern zu helfen  und manche wollen den puren pvp wenn sie nach Tagen ihr Highendgear bei sich tragen und damit endlich mal was anstellen wollen! So what?!


 
um das ganze mal noch allgemeiner zu machen: ja, es gibt einen sinn: wir wollen alle spaß haben!

dieser ist in meinen augen aber nur garantiert, wenn die community ZUSAMMEN zockt und nicht GEGENEINANDER... beispiele dafür gabs ja von mir schon genug..

viele mögen meine ansicht überspitzt und das ganze anders ansehen, aber ich hab nunmal hohe ansprüche an meine mitspieler...

und wenn diese denken, mit ihrem hirnamputierten gameplay mir den spaß versauen zu müssen, bin ich angepisst! und nein, ich reagiere darauf nicht mit playerkilling...

vielmehr resultiert daraus die tatsache, dass spieler, die sich um die community und den inhalt bemühen, dem spiel den rücken zukehren..

aber wen juckts bei diesem boom, quantität statt qualität 


PS: ich hab dich zwar zitiert, wirklich angesprochen fühlen musst du dich aber nicht


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> um das ganze mal noch allgemeiner zu machen: ja, es gibt einen sinn: wir wollen alle spaß haben!


 
Ja genau! Spaß fungiert hier als Motivator - spinnt man den  Gedanken weiter, so wäre die Quintessenz des Spiels, den Spielspaß zu  "finden". (Jeder dabei eben auf seine eigene Art und Weise)

Die Frage ob dieser Mod einen Sinn, [_im Sinne von_ Ziel] hat, war natürlich bewusst provokant gestellt - sonst würde das ganze ja ad adsurdum führen...
Nur gibt es eben kein "übergeordnetes" Ziel wie in anderen Spielen, außer sich am Leben zu erhalten 
Deshalb vertrete ich ja auch die These dass es kein "richtig" und oder  "falsch" in diesem Mod gibt - "alles geht, nichts muss" trifft den  "Sinn" wohl am ehsten! 

Neben einer Lösung für den Logout per ALT+F4 würde ich mich persönlich am meisten über eine neue Map für DayZ freuen! 
Ich denke die Abwechselung würde der Community gut tun, da z.B. kleinere  Map automatisch mehr Zündstoff für Gefechte bieten würden, wohingegen  die "Rollenspieler" auf den größeren Maps glücklich werden, auf denen  sie theoretisch tagelang herumlaufenen können ohne einen anderen Spieler  zwangsläufig unter die virtuelle Erde zu befördern. Die Kehrseite der  Medaille könnte allerdings sein, dass sich die zwei "Fronten"  (Actionspieler und Rollenspieler) weiter verhärten ... Mal schaun was Dean "Rocket" Hall da noch so aus dem Hut zaubert! 

Persönlich bevorzuge ich einen Mix aus Action und RPG. Ziehe momentan  mit mehreren Banditen (und Auto^^) durch die Gegend! Wer uns zu nahe  kommt wird "vorsichtshalber" ausgeschaltet - haben einfach zu viel Equip  dabei! Allerdings gehen wir auch regelmäßig in Gefechten drauf, bspw.  wenn wir wieder versuchen die besetzte Factory zwischen Orlovets &  Polana zu erobern 
Das ist übrigens der größte Pluspunkt wenn man auf einem Server bleibt  und kein Serverhopping betreibt! Es entstehen richtige Rivalitäten, man  "kennt" bestimmte Spieler und ihre Spielweisen schon, steckt Territorien  ab, hat feste Routen/Gebiete die man mit dem Team bereist...
Dadurch bekommt das Spiel eine ganz neue Qualität 

Übrigens wurde weder ich noch jnd aus unserem Team jemals am Strand  erschossen - vermutlich ist den Briten das Warten einfach zu langweilig,  obwohl sie sonst Meister darin sind


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Ja was willst Du denn nun?



wari schrieb:


> um das ganze mal noch allgemeiner zu machen: ja, es gibt einen sinn: wir wollen alle spaß haben!



a) Spaß?



> dieser ist in meinen augen aber nur garantiert, wenn die community ZUSAMMEN zockt und nicht GEGENEINANDER...



b) Player vs. Zombies? Langeweile pur? Wo bleibt da der Nervenkitzel?

Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, dass die "Unfreundlichkeit" der Gegner, die Spannung noch erhöhte. Ja, es wird zu schnell geschossen, aber zu viel Sicherheit bringt mir keinen Nervenkitzel und Herzstillstand. In der Gruppe gegen Zombies zu kämpfen ist langweilig.

Vielleicht sollte Rocket da nochmal einen Fork machen, extra für sozialpädagogische Liegeradfahrer wie Fexzz. Mit Omas, die man über die Straße bringen kann, mit Friedenstauben und - ganz wichtig - Fahrradhelmen. Aber bitte nicht so laut für den Weltfrieden trommeln, wegen der Zombies!


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mit Omas, die man über die Straße bringen kann, mit Friedenstauben und - ganz wichtig - Fahrradhelmen. Aber bitte nicht so laut für den Weltfrieden trommeln, wegen der Zombies!



Made my Day!


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte Rocket da nochmal einen Fork machen, extra für sozialpädagogische Liegeradfahrer wie Fexzz. Mit Omas, die man über die Straße bringen kann, mit Friedenstauben und - ganz wichtig - Fahrradhelmen. Aber bitte nicht so laut für den Weltfrieden trommeln, wegen der Zombies!


 
 Ha! Touche! Auch wenn du ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden hast, worauf ich hinaus wollte bzw. was mein Standpunkt war. Naja, i dont care anymore. Ich hab klar gemacht, was mich stört und das wars (ich dachte, für sowas wäre ein Forum auch da).


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Als ich einmal gebrochene Beine hatte und nur noch kriechen konnte fiel mir auf, dass ich nicht hinten in den Laden hineinkriechen konnte.

*DayZ ist nicht behindertengerecht!*

Ich prangere das an. Ausserdem ist mein Character ein Schwarzer, und der wurde erschossen. Ein Grund, warum das Spiel in Deutschland verboten werden müsste.

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass man zwar eine Frau als Char auswählen kann, der Fokus aber auf dem Male-Button liegt. Hier liegt eine klare Benachteiligung der Frau vor. An die Transgender hat man gar nicht gedacht.

Auch das prangere ich an.

*@Fexzz:* Nicht persönlich nehmen; Du äußerst einen legitimen Standpunkt. Ich verstehe Dich schon. Wir haben alle unsere Tendenzen, die wir bevorzugen. Ich hätte gerne auch etwas mehr Tendenz in Richtung Kooperation, aber nicht mehr viel. Ich kann mich über die Spieler, die andere Spieler killen, nicht beklagen. Ich spiele selber alle Rollen, je nach Lust und Laune. Also in einem Moment bin ich nach Community-Lesart total schlauer Erwachsener, dann wieder COD-Kid. Sollen alle mal labern.
Das Risiko, von Playern gekillt zu werden macht für mich die Spannung aus. Ein konfigurierbarer Sidechat wäre jedoch genial (wer ihn nicht sehen will, soll ihn ausschalten).


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Als ich einmal gebrochene Beine hatte und nur noch kriechen konnte fiel mir auf, dass ich nicht hinten in den Laden hineinkriechen konnte.


 
Müsste echt mal gefixed werden, denn eigentlich könnte man ja noch weiterrobben - würde dem Spiel an der ein und anderen Stelle bestimmt spannende Momente verpassen!


----------



## arkim (16. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein, dass Waffen verloren gehen, wenn man sie in den Rucksack packt (mit "Open Bag")? Ich hatte heute eine AKM und wollte noch eine andere große Waffe einpacken. Sie war danach einfach verschwunden...


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, der Rucksack ist verbuggt. Wenn du zb. eine Hauptwaffe (10 Slots) in den Rucksack packst und der Rucksack voll ist und du dann einen weiteren Gegestand in den Rucksack packst, wird die Waffe gelöscht.

Ist genauso im Inventar, wenn voll und du hebst was auf, wird ein (soweit ich weiß zufälliges) Item gelöscht.


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, leider hat Rocket das noch nicht umprogrammiert. Die ArmaII-Engine ist ja eigentlich nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass ein Spieler dermaßen viele Items während den Missionen aufsammelt! Müsste so umgeschrieben werden, das entsprechende Items dann aus dem Rucksack auf den Boden fallen, um sie bei Bedarf wieder aufheben zu können!

Ich lass mir lieber ein wenig mehr Zeit und handhabe das indem ich den anderen Rücksack zuerst öffne statt ihn direkt aufzunehmen. Am Beispiel Coyote Patrol Pack (den man trägt) / Alice-Backpack (den man findet):

Alice öffnen statt direkt aufzunehmen
Coyote Patrol Pack öffnen und alle Gegenstände in den Alice Backpack transferieren
Den mittlerweile geleerten Coyote Patrol Pack ablegen, danach den Alice aufnehmen, der ja bereits alle Items enthält.

So kann man 100% sicherstellen das bei dem Transfer nichts verloren geht!


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Das wird normalerweise nicht gelöscht sondern unter dir abgelegt. Aber es gibt Bugs das der Server das anscheinend nicht speichert. Hatte ich und andere nu auch schon öfters


----------



## wari (16. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ja was willst Du denn nun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok, du hast meine intention nicht so ganz gecheckt... hier maln beispiel


gegeneinander spielen: sinnlose playerkills, zb an leuten mit startergear.. das kann jeder volltrottel, hat weder was mit skill, noch sonst etwas zu tun... 

miteinander spielen: heute mittag waren in balota tätig und haben dort für nen weiteren buddy das flugfeld abgefarmt, als plötzlich 2 typen in startergear auf uns zukamen.. sie direkt per voicechat gelabert, dass sie freundlich seien und wir bitte nit schießen sollen.. hab ihnen dann per voicechat gesagt, dass sie stehn bleiben sollen, sonst würden wir sie umlegen.. sie haben das natuerlich brav getan... ich geh hin, check die rucksäcke der beiden nach etwas brauchbaren, während mein kollege beide bewacht.. hätten sie nicht getan was wir gesagt haben, hätten wir sie ohne zu zögern abgeknallt..

als ich nix nutzbares bzw keine waffen finden konnte, hab ich ihnen erlaubt zu gehen, aber gefaelligst laufend und in die andere richtung..  während die beiden dann davon gerannt sind haben wir noch neben ihnen ne kugeln einschlagen lassen und man hat von weitem nur noch was auf englisch nuscheln gehört^^

vllt wird auch jetzt dir klar, dass man in dayz ein bandit sein kann, ohne dumm auf leute in startergear zu ballern.. glaub mir, die 2 noobs hatten bei dieser aktion sicher auch spaß und wir haben uns im ts einen abgelacht...


solltest du das jetzt affig finden oder immer noch nicht gecheckt haben, was ich unter miteinander und gegeneinander spielen verstehe, tu mir einen gefallen.. Geh CoD spielen..

PS: deine deplatzierte ironie verzeih ich dir mal in deinem beitrag...


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2012)

*@wari*: 
Also ist an dieser Stelle die Frage: Wie geht man mit anderen Spielern um, sobald man im Besitz eines Highendgear ist? Denn man kommt ja zwangläufig an diesen Punkt, entweder durch reichtlich investierte Spielzeit oder eben Glück!
Hatte es nämlich auch so aufgefasst, dass Kampfsituationen ("gegeneinander spielen", wie du es nennst) generell ein Problem darstellen...

Ich selbst habe solch eine Aktion des "Ausraubens" noch nie erlebt, es sind immer direkt Schüsse gefallen. Mir wäre auch das Risiko zu hoch dass die Gegner mich sowieso elimenieren, sobald sie haben was sie wollen. Geht ein bisschen Richtung "Notwehr" - immerhin ist jede Seite bewaffnet und daher das Vertrauen prinzipiell gleich 0- etwas anderes wäre in meinen Augen naiv! 

Denn "kooperieren" sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus -es würde auf jeden Fall nicht das klassische "Abziehen" beinhalten, sondern Zusammenarbeit für die kommenden Stunden und später ggf. Austausch von gemeinsam gefundenen Items! Für das aufgebrachte Vertrauen braucht man auf jeden Fall conjones!
Das würde auch deiner Definition von "gemeinsam spielen" eher entsprechen.

Da klassifiziere ich mich lieber gleich als klassischer "Mörder" 
Bin ich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, wird ohne zu fragen abgedrückt - es würde ein Sicherheitsrisiko der Gruppe gegenüber darstellen, ich allein kann solche Situationen dann ja anders angehen...


----------



## wari (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> *@wari*:
> Also ist an dieser Stelle die Frage: Wie geht man mit anderen Spielern um, sobald man im Besitz eines Highendgear ist? Denn man kommt ja zwangläufig an diesen Punkt, entweder durch reichtlich investierte Spielzeit oder eben Glück!
> Hatte es nämlich auch so aufgefasst, dass Kampfsituationen ("gegeneinander spielen", wie du es nennst) generell ein Problem darstellen...
> 
> ...


 

glaub ich werd hier ziemlich missverstanden 

gegeneinander spielen != pvp ^^

ich liebe pvp in dayz, die pve kompenente is nur ne nette dreingabe für mich...

gegeneinander spielen ist einfach asoziales ingameverhalten, was wiederum auslegungssache ist... im prinzip ist das indiskutabel, da jeder andere erwartungen vom spiel hat, zeigt sich ja hier im forum... ich bleibe jedoch bei meinem standpunkt, dass unkooperative spieler, deren fokus rein auf playerkilling liegt,  das game ruinieren und ich sie nicht abhaben kann..


ja, wenn ich in gruppen spiele, schießen wir auch auf jede andere gruppe, logisch! wir wollen nicht unsere ausrüstung verlieren, sie auch nicht.. daraus enstehen spannende situationen die jedem spaß machen... in dem fall spielen wir aber miteinander, obwohl wir uns abknallen... das hat aber nix mit playerkilling zu tun.. klar, wir töten uns, aber du weißt was ich meine^^...

wirds jetzt vllt deutlicher? ^^



http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33645-my-epic-kill/

von solchen leute rede ich 




> Last night I was camping the NW airfield from the control tower building
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nuffsaid


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Im Team gegen den Rest der Welt
Ist man allein unterwegs, entscheidet man je nach Situation - wollen wir uns darauf einigen? 

Dieses ganze "gegeneinander spielen", "miteinander spielen" ist mir zu verwirrend geworden 


*@Snak3_Plissk3:* Lässt es sich vielleicht einrichten das alle Interessierten diesen Forums sich an einem Nachmittag/Abend zusammenfinden und in einer Großgruppe und später in Teilgruppen bspw. das NW-Airfield erobern? Könnte -gut koordiniert- echt spannend werden ... oder sehr hässlich


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> My Epic Kill - DayZ General Discussion - Day Z Forums
> 
> von solchen leute rede ich
> 
> nuffsaid



Typischer Fall von lame   Solchen Spielern kann man echt nicht mehr helfen - die gehören in meinen Augen gebannt! 
Das einzige "epic"-mäßige ist seine Dummheit auch noch publik zu machen - ergo: not epic kill - epicfail instead!

_Ups, sry für Doppelpost.._


----------



## JawMekEf (17. Juli 2012)

ICH FASS ES EINFACH NICHT, seh grade nen Typen helfe dem, lauf dann zum Balota Airstrip mit ihm. Geh ins Terminal, vor mir ne Frau mit M16.. Ich schreib "friendly" sie/er dreht sich um, und ballert mich volles Rohr ab..  Ab jetzt knall ich sofort aus Prävention .. 
Jemand gerade Bock zu zocken, und ist bereit mir zu helfen?


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

> @Snak3_Plissk3: Lässt es sich vielleicht einrichten das alle Interessierten diesen Forums sich an einem Nachmittag/Abend zusammenfinden und in einer Großgruppe und später in Teilgruppen bspw. das NW-Airfield erobern? Könnte -gut koordiniert- echt spannend werden ... oder sehr hässlich


Heute erledigt. Teil des Airfieldes eingenommen und auch gut gehalten.


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> ICH FASS ES EINFACH NICHT, seh grade nen Typen helfe dem, lauf dann zum Balota Airstrip mit ihm. Geh ins Terminal, vor mir ne Frau mit M16.. Ich schreib "friendly" sie/er dreht sich um, und ballert mich volles Rohr ab..


 Fazit: zu freundlich 
Entweder so machen wie wari bereits schrieb - also erhält derjenige max 3 sekunden Zeit seine Waffe abzusenken und danach auf den Boden zu legen oder es sitzt direkt eine Kugel zwischen seinen Augen 



Robonator schrieb:


> Heute erledigt. Teil des Airfieldes eingenommen und auch gut gehalten.



Von gutem Gear kann man gar nicht genug haben  
Und wer weiß wie lang dein char noch lebt ^^
Wochenenden würden sich anbieten einmalig gemeinsam über einen Server herzufallen


----------



## JawMekEf (17. Juli 2012)

Wann zockt ihr eigentlich heute? Können wa uns auffen TS treffen, währe gut wenn mir einer helfen könnte.. Komplette Ausrüstung weg, ich fass es nicht


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

Kann dir leider jetzt nicht mehr helfen. Bin voll mit Kram von unserer Gruppe welchen ich nun wirklich nicht verlieren will.


----------



## JawMekEf (17. Juli 2012)

Hmm Schade, habt ihr ein privaten TS?


----------



## timetoremember (17. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Jemand gerade Bock zu zocken, und ist bereit mir zu helfen?


 
 Heute nicht mehr aber wenn du Lust hast Morgen oder Übermorgen da wäre ich eventuell für ein paar Stündchen daddeln zu haben.....hab ab Mittwoch Urlaub
Ich hoffe nur ich komm zum Zocken bei dem ganzen Kram der bei mir noch ansteht

Hab heute mal die Deerstands ganz im Westen bei Kamenka geplündert und endlich ne AKM gefunden(und 2 Magazine)
Bin also schon ganz gut gerüstet für meinen Weg nach Norden zum Arifield


----------



## JawMekEf (17. Juli 2012)

Hatte bis jetzt ne DMR, ne FN FAL und eine AKM. Das sind so die Waffen die hängengeblieben sind, bis ich gestorben bin ..
Wir können morgen von mir aus losstarten.


----------



## timetoremember (17. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt ne DMR, ne FN FAL und eine AKM. Das sind so die Waffen die hängengeblieben sind, bis ich gestorben bin ..
> Wir können morgen von mir aus losstarten.


 Ich schreib dir Morgen ne PN wenn es bei mir klappt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (17. Juli 2012)

Hi @ ALL 

kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich einen Rucksack aufnehmen kann? 
Ich habe Ihn ausversehen aus dem inventar gepackt bekomme Ihn nun aber nicht mehr auf die Schulter! 

LG EDDIE

INU-Edit: Wenn du den Rucksack aus nächster Nähe anschaust, am Mausrad drehen und dort "Take blabla Backpack" auswählen. Oder statt "Take blabla" einfach Gear auswählen (die Inventarübersicht öffnet sich) und ihn dann mit den kleinen Pfeilen ins eigene Inventar schieben.


----------



## wari (17. Juli 2012)

oh leck, hatten wir grad ne geile aktion 

waren wieder in balota und sind dort aus scheinbar frisch gestartete spieler getroffen...hat rumgewimmert, dass wir ihm nix machen sollen.. okay, kein ding.. hab ihn dann per voicechat gefragt, ob er was zu futtern für uns hat.. er meinte dann, wir sollten warten, sein freund kommt gleich hier rein...

uns kam das schon seltsam vor, egal, hatten den typ im visier und gewartet.. irgendwann seh ich nur, wie der typ plötzlich wie ein affe losrennt.. im selben moment fällt mein kollege schon zu boden..  DÄDÄM, der typ hatte uns ne falle gestellt, mieße ratte .. während er uns beschäftigt hat,hat sich jemand von seinen leuten an uns herangeschlichen...

hat ihm aber nichts geholfen, bevor sein kollege mich auch erschießen konnte, hab ich dem bastard noch ne kugeln in den rücken gejagt^^...

unsere gutmütigkeit hat uns zwar das leben gekostet, aber irgendwie wars im endeffekt ne sau spaßige aktion...

wer sich uns anschließen möchte, wir sind aktuell 2 spieler und zocken meistens unter der woche ab 8 uhr... ts ist vorhanden..


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

> Hmm Schade, habt ihr ein privaten TS?


Jap, Eigentlich ist jetzt Aufnahmestop aber ich denke Snake würde schon noch jemanden aufnehmen wenn dieser dann auch öfters bei uns ist und nicht nur einmal reinschaut oder so ^^ Momentan brauchen wir eben zuverlässige Leute für solche Aktionen wie mit dem Airfield.


----------



## JawMekEf (17. Juli 2012)

Wär einrichtbar, müsste nur meine Ausrüstung wieder zusammensuchen.. 
@Wari ~ Ich wäre interessiert.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Juli 2012)

Hmpf, gestern Nachmittag/Abend hat es mich - nach über 10 Tagen und voll ausgerüstet mit ca. 700Kills - mal wieder erwischt. -.-

Wir sind mit ein paar Mann so bissl am rumeiern, gehen zum Zeltlager in der Nähe des südlichen Flugfelds, looten ein paar Respawn-Wellen bissl Standard-Equip, und wollten dann weiß der Geier wo hin. Um 19:30Uhr beschließen wir eine Pause zu machen (RL-Essen und so^^) und gehen mit 4 oder 5 mann bei (afaik) Kozlovka in eine Scheune - und loggen uns aus. Nach 15 Minuten loggte sich der erste schon wieder ein, kurz drauf der 2te, man bewarf sich in der Scheune mit leeren Dosen um die Zeit zu überbrücken. Ich weiß nicht wann genau, aber so um 20Uhr rum wurde dann auf unsere Gruppe geschossen, ich war da btw noch am Schnitzel essen, habs mir aber im TS bzw Videostream angeschaut/gehört. 

Jedenfalls hab ich gegen 20:15Uhr versucht mich wieder einzuloggen, was einige Zeit in Anspruch nahm da der Server ständig voll war.  Ich verfolgte das Geballer aber die ganze Zeit im Stream. Es wurde wirklich hart gekämpft, auf beiden Seiten gab es dementsprechend auch Verluste. Unsere Gruppe war mittlerweile aus der Scheune - in 2-3 Richtungen aufgeteilt - ausgeschwärmt. Gestärkt von meinem Schnitzel, wollte ich (eigentlich bzgl. DayZ-PvP eher zurückhaltend bis ängstlich wenn ich gerade mal wieder gut ausgerüstet bin^^) mit meinem MK48 dann doch irgendwie "mitmischen". Plötzlich klappte es, ein PLatz auf dem Server wurde frei, ich hatte Glück und erwischte ihn. Der normale Ladevorgang startete... ich wurde immer angespannter... dann ging es langsam los, der Bildschirm noch dunkel, aber die Geräusche waren schon da... 3... 2... 1... PENGPENGPENGPENPENG. Das Bild war noch keine Sekunde auf meinem Bildschirm, da leerte jemand in der Scheune, direkt neben mir (aber noch außerhalb des Sichtfeldes) ein komplettes Pistolenmagazin auf meinen Char. Ich hörte gerade noch wie er nachlud, da hab ich Esc+Abort geklickt. Mir egal, in dem Moment mMn völlig zu Recht. Es dürfte mittlerweile auch erst das 2te oder 3te mal gewesen sein das ich mich unter Beschuss ausgeloggt habe - aber in dem Moment absolut ohne schlechtes Gewissen.

Ich sah mich schon tot am Boden liegen, hoffte aber natürlich auf genug "Rest-Blut" das es für eine schnelle Versorgung durch meine Kollegen reichte. Der Revolver-Schütze wurde kurz drauf dann auch erschossen, und die Scheune so gut es unter den Umständen ging (ständig wurde noch aus verschiedenen Richtungen auf uns geschossen) gesichert. Ich mich also wieder auf dem Server eingeloggt, und Glück gehabt - irgendwie hatte ich zwar Brüche und Prellungen, aber auch noch über 10.000 Blut. Allerdings war ich bewusstlos, und keiner hatte mehr Epi - also musste ich ca. 3-4 Minuten warten bis ich wieder bei Bewusstsein war.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Etwas später, ich war zwischenzeitlich auch mit draußen unterwegs, war ich wieder in der Scheune. Plötzlich läuft jemand ohne Waffe in der Hand an mir vorbei durch die Scheune, mit einem schwarzen Char (Afro). Aufgrund eines falsch gedeuteten Kommentars im TS dachte ein Kollege und ich es wäre jemand aus unserer Gruppe, da er auch einen Afro spielte. Einige Sekunden später erschoss diese Spieler dann allerdings einen von uns. Verwirrung machte sich breit - wer war das, und wo kam er her? Ich ging sofort die erste Treppe in der Scheune hoch, um beide Eingänge sichern zu können. Während ich die Treppe hoch eilte, muß der Spieler dann irgendwie in die Scheune unter mich gelangt sein. Nervös zielte ich mit meinem schicken MK48 auf die Treppe, und erwartete ihn. Ich bewegte mich nicht, um keine Geräusche zu machen. Und dann plötzlich stand er vor mir, ich schoß, er schoß - und wir waren beide tot... verdammt...

Ich bin dann zum Glück bei Komarovo gespawnt. Ohne Ausrüstung bin ich dann direkt nach Kozlovka gelaufen, und was soll ich sagen - ich hatte Glück, die Scheune war noch in unserer Hand (tlw. lebte nur noch einer von uns bzw war in der Nähe der Scheune), und meine Leiche lag auch noch da - voll ausgerüstet.  Ich hab mir natürlich sofort alles wieder angeeignet, und mich dann im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten am Geschehen beteiligt.

Insgesamt ging "das Gefecht um Kozlovka" knapp 5h, mit tlw. schweren Verlusten auf beiden Seiten, die allerdings auch ständig wieder ausgeglichen wurden (u.a. die Sniper der anderen Gruppe loggten sich öfter mal unter Feuer aus, und von uns kamen gelegentlich welche von irgendwo auf der Map nach Kozlovka marschiert, tlw. eben auch direkt nachdem sie erschossen wurden).

Ob es der Stammplatz irgendeines Clans war, oder was auch immer, aber an so einem _eigentlich_ unbedeutenden Ort ein dermaßen "aktionreiches" Gefecht, das war schon sehr nice. Über ca. 5h auf ca. 2km² ca. 15 tlw. wirklich hart umkämpfte Abschüsse, und keine Seite wollte sich zurückziehen, sowas geht nur in DayZ. 

Hier Stream Nr.1 : h4kkz - German DayZ - BIG Group of Survivors /w Vehicles
(bei ca. 2h:23Minuten wird in der Scheune pausiert, ab 3h:12Minuten geht der Stream dann wieder weiter - vorerst mit Dosenwerfen*g* - bei 3h29Minuten fällt der erste Schuß, und direkt auch einer aus unserer Gruppe - die Schlacht beginnt, bei ca. 4:14:20 bin ich dann beim spawnen angeschossen worden, ca. bei 5:00:05 läuft dann der Spieler durch die Scheune den wir für einen aus unserer Gruppe hielten - und der dann einen Kollegen und mich erschossen hat)

Hier Stream Nr. 2, das Ende: h4kkz - German DayZ - BIG Group of Survivors /w Vehicles

Und hier noch ein Cheater in DayZ: h4kkz - Dayz Cheater creating Mayhem


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ok, du hast meine intention nicht so ganz gecheckt...


Doch. Jedoch ist alles Geschmackssache.



> gegeneinander spielen: sinnlose playerkills, zb an leuten mit startergear.. das kann jeder volltrottel, hat weder was mit skill, noch sonst etwas zu tun...


Playerkills ohne Gear ist zwar einerseits vermutlich Schwachsinn (mache ich auch nicht, ich nutze die Waffenlose Zeit und Chatte lieber dann, weils später -bewaffnet- nicht mehr geht), andererseits sehe ich mich wirklich nicht bemüßigt, mich darüber auch nur ein Fitzelchen aufzuregen. SO WHAT? Fängste nochmal an, haste ja nix verloren...



> miteinander spielen: heute mittag waren in balota tätig und haben dort für nen weiteren buddy das flugfeld abgefarmt, als plötzlich 2 typen in startergear auf uns zukamen.. sie direkt per voicechat gelabert, dass sie freundlich seien und wir bitte nit schießen sollen.. hab ihnen dann per voicechat gesagt, dass sie stehn bleiben sollen, sonst würden wir sie umlegen.. sie haben das natuerlich brav getan... ich geh hin, check die rucksäcke der beiden nach etwas brauchbaren, während mein kollege beide bewacht.. hätten sie nicht getan was wir gesagt haben, hätten wir sie ohne zu zögern abgeknallt..



Schönes Machtgefühl, ist doch toll! Da ist man dann mal wer!



> vllt wird auch jetzt dir klar



Jetzt, wo Du es meiner Hirnzelle so ausbreitest, versteht sie es 



> solltest du das jetzt affig finden oder immer noch nicht gecheckt haben, was ich unter miteinander und gegeneinander spielen verstehe, tu mir einen gefallen.. Geh CoD spielen..



Auch wenn man Gamer kennt und weiß, dass überall der Bedarf besteht, sich irgendwie abzugrenzen und toll zu fühlen: CoD-Referenzen sind sowas von lame. Rocket hat im Prinzip genau das richtige dazu gesagt. Ich wiederhole mich gerne für Dich: Viele Gamer nehmen selbst jede Rolle an, auch solche, über die sie später selbst gegenüber anderen tränenreich lamentieren.



> PS: deine deplatzierte ironie verzeih ich dir mal in deinem beitrag...



Jawoll, mein König! Da fällt mir jetzt aber ein Stein vom Herzen! Ich verzeihe Dir ja auch das intellektuelle Tieftauchertum bzgl. "Geh CoD spielen".

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Mir war die 3rd Person-Ansicht immer etwas zu nah herangezoomt. Klar, mit [-](Numblock) kann man rauszoomen. Heute ist mir erstmal klar geworden, dass man, der Arma-Logik folgend, *mit Doppel-[-] dauerhaft rauszoomt*: Noch besserer Überblick.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir gedacht hier könnten ja ein paar mal Screens ihres Equipments reinstellen, da können sich Neulinge evtl noch was abschauen bei der Zusammenstellung oder auch Kritik geübt werden.
Ich fang mal an


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

Du solltest dir möglichst schnell Morphium zulegen 
- das ist wichtiger als 10x Bohnen und Coke


----------



## Billy.Mc John (17. Juli 2012)

Ja war letztens mit den Jungs in Berenzino, musste Wache schieben während die das Hospital gelootet haben und mir haben sie nichts mitgebracht


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...@Snak3_Plissk3: Lässt es sich vielleicht einrichten das alle Interessierten diesen Forums sich an einem Nachmittag/Abend zusammenfinden und in einer Großgruppe und später in Teilgruppen bspw. das NW-Airfield erobern? Könnte -gut koordiniert- echt spannend werden ... oder sehr hässlich


 
Moinsen !

Klingt nach einer guten Idee ! - Man muss sich dann nur was überlegen, wie man sich identifiziert 

*Also unser TS hat derzeit noch 16 Slots... wer Bock hat, am Wochenende so eine Großrazzia zu starten kann das ja hier kommunizieren, oder noch besser, mich oder Robonator anschreiben, dann machen wir ne Liste auf denen schätzungsweise 10 weitere Mann Platz haben (Da wir im Schnitt zu 6. sind...).*

Ich habe nur schon per PM kommuniziert, dass wir in unserer Gruppe auf Dauer keine TS Hopper haben wollen, da man denen dann auch keine Geheimnisse mitteilen kann, wie Stellplätze von Fahrzeugen oder Zelten.

Aber gegen so eine groß angelegte Aktion mit Leuten aus dem Forum hier hätte ich überhaupt nichts, klingt nach FUN !


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre, sofern ich Zeit finde, dabei. Es hängt eben von Tag und Uhrzeit ab...bzw Wetter^^

*Wer heute noch Lust und liebe hat, ich werde wohl heute Nachmittag (ab 14-16Uhr) ein wenig zocken. Bei Interesse bitte melden, dann erstelle ich (oder jemand anderes tut dies eher) bei "voice.teamspeak.com" einen "PCGH" Channel. PW: 123456
* 
@*Billy.Mc John*
Ich würde min. ein Heatpack raus hauen und bis auf eine Dose + (auffüllbare) Wasserflasche sämtliche Getränke entfernen. Im Grunde reichen auch 2-3 Essensrationen. Im Gegenzug wie angesprochen 1-2 Morphium, etwas Blut ist sicher auch ganz praktisch, auch wenn man es nicht selbst verwenden kann. Ansonsten mache er sich auf und suche ein Nachtsichtgerät^^


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ja war letztens mit den Jungs in Berenzino,  musste Wache schieben während die das Hospital gelootet haben und mir  haben sie nichts mitgebracht


 
Manman, mit welchen Leuten spielst du?  
Snak3 hat schon recht - Nahrung und Flüssigkeit sind nice, aber dein nächstes Ziel sollte ein Krankenhaus sein!  Beans & Soda findet man öfter, daher würd ich je nach Priorität deinen Rücksack füllen! Magazine seltener Waffen sowie Items aus dem Krankenhaus (Bloodpack, Epi-pen, morphine, painkiller) haben dabei Vorrang! 
P.S. Es gibt mittlerweile eine "deutsche version" des Mods? Ist ja grauenhaft 





Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Moinsen !
> 
> Klingt nach einer guten Idee ! - Man muss sich dann nur was überlegen, wie man sich identifiziert
> 
> ...



Sehr cool  

Neben Uhrzeit, Tag des Geschehens und Server sollten wir uns vielleicht schon vorher auf dem Weg zum NW Airfield machen, damit wir nicht Std. damit verbringen dort hinzulaufen und uns dem Risiko aussetzen, dass auf dem Weg schon die Hälfte der Truppe ins Gras beisst 
Um zu gewährleisten dass der Gegenüber dann auch derjenige ist für den wir ihn halten, können wir ja eine Stelle festmachen an der wir uns treffen. Wie wärs wenn wir allen unseren Char die Brille mit dem goldenen Rand verpassen als zusätzliches Erkennungsmerkmal? Sind wir halt die Sunglassescrew  
Danach Spotter vorschicken, die die Lage zuvor auskundschaften und dann in kleinen Trupps das Areal von allen Seiten stürmen 

@Snake3: wie siehts dieses We bei dir/euch aus? Wann hättest du potentiell Zeit/Interesse? Können uns ja zur besseren Übersicht per Doodle in eine Liste eintragen, wer wann wieviel Zeit mitbringt!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr cool
> 
> Neben Uhrzeit, Tag des Geschehens und Server sollten wir uns vielleicht schon vorher auf dem Weg zum NW Airfield machen, damit wir nicht Std. damit verbringen dort hinzulaufen und uns dem Risiko aussetzen, dass auf dem Weg schon die Hälfte der Truppe ins Gras beisst
> ...



Ich sehe, zusammen kriegen wir die Administration und Planung hin 

Hier schon mal der Link zur Doodle Umfrage.
- Die Möglichkeiten des Termins habe ich jetzt an meine persönliche Möglichkeiten angepasst, nachdem ich dies mit unserem TS Owner besprochen habe.

Auf welchen Server wir gehen, werden wir besser hier nicht kommunizieren, sondern im TS besprechen, wenn es soweit ist 

Über die Skins habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht - vielleicht wäre es auch hilfreich, wenn alle Teilnehmer sich einen farbigen Skin zulegen, für die Großaktion, da ich denke, dass die Mehrheit der anderen Player sicherlich weiße Skins nutzt...

Weitere Vorschläge und Anregungen sind natürlich gerne gesehen !

PS:

Schön so ein aktives und produktives Forum zu haben !


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> P.S. Es gibt mittlerweile eine "deutsche version" des Mods? Ist ja grauenhaft



Ich habe mal das Denglisch herausgenommen, damit ich meiner Linie wenigstens in dem Post treu bleibe

DEUTSCH FTW!!!


----------



## ankabo (17. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, da ich bisher nur als Einzelner herumlaufe.
Bin absolut friendly, gehe eher immer jedem aus dem Weg und "überlebe"  halt für mich selbst. Als ich letztens mal wieder nicht auf jemanden  schiessen wollte und mich als friendly zu erkennen gab, war er direkt  mit seinem MG bei der Sache.
Würde mich gerne anschließen und mal mit Teamplay anfangen. Bin bisher  immer auf irgendwelchen Servern unterwegs, spiele aber meistens alle 2-3  Tage, manchmal auch jeden Tag so ab 18 Uhr aufwärts.

@*Billy.Mc John*: Habe gelernt, immer alles gut ausgeglichen dabei zu haben. Morphium (ganz wichtig), Bandagen, Munition, Essen und Trinken (aber 2-3 Portionen genügen) und jedes Equipment. Wenn du eine Axt, Messer, Streichhölzer und eine Wasserflasche hast, kannst du dich eh autark bewegen und musst weder Essen noch trinken suchen


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal einige Fragen bzgl. des Resourcenmanagements die Arma 2 AO bzw Dayz nutzt. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe nutzt Arma nur 4 Kerne bzw 4 Threads, automatisch bis zu 1,5 Gb Ram und unter 2Gb Vram. Nun habe ich auf einer Seite mit Startparametern nachgelesen, dass man die Kerne - Threads beliebig einstellen kann sowie den möglichen genutzten Ram und Vram auf 2GB anheben kann. Beim lediglichen Versuch die Threads Anzahl zu erhöhen, sprich -cpuCount=4 -exThreads=8
Startet das Spiel mit einem 3D9 Engine Error und schließt sich wieder. 
Weiterhin wäre mal meine Frage ob diese Zahlen überhaupt noch aktuell sind oder ob mehr Resourcen mitlerweile durch Patches genutzt werden, lediglich bei der Thread Auslastung konnte 4 bei meinem I7 bestätigen.


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

@ alle Interessierten der Großrazzia: 

Alle benötigen einen Kompass! Eines der wichtigsten Gegenstände wenn man im Team spielt! So kann man Himmelsrichtung und Gradzahl angeben aus der bspw. ein Gegner gesichtet wurde, ein Gebäude steht oder in welche Richtung man sich gemeinsam bewegt! Das A und O für koordiniertes spielen! 
Macht es euch also zur Aufgabe das Ding in den kommenden Tagen zu finden und falls ihr schon einen habt, einfach zusätzlich einen in den Rucksack stecken, sollten die anderen mal keinen finden auf die schnelle! 
Außerdem einen kleinen Vorrat an Nahrung und Flüssigkeit zum NW Airfield mitbringen, damit wir nicht in absehbarer Zeit "Lopationo", "Vybor" oder "Grishino" überfallen müssen weil uns der Magen knurrt 
Hilfreich wäre zusätzlich, medical supplies dabei zu haben um mögliche Verwundete oder sich selbst schnell wieder auf Status quo bringen zu können! 
Das Ganze erfordert also ein wenig Vorbereitungszeit für jeden Teilnehmer!


----------



## ankabo (17. Juli 2012)

Threads auf 8 scheint es laut Liste nicht zu geben:
http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/Arma2:_Startup_Parameters#cpuCount

Kann daran liegen, habe es selbst aber noch nicht probiert. Ich werde heute Nachmittag mal testen, was als Werte alles so funktioniert, damit mein i7 und meine GTX 570 auch richtig ausgelastet werden 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich mein Skin ändern kann? Geht das nur, wenn ich mein Profil im Menü ändere oder wie macht ihr das?
Hocke gerade auf der Arbeit und möchte die Info nur schonmal im Vorfeld haben, damit es später nicht so lange dauert...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

*Bezüglich der Grossrazzia:
*
- Bitte bei doodle den Benutzernamen aus diesem Forum benutzen um keine unnötige Verwirrung zu stiften

- Wenn sich 10 Leute (exklusive unserer bisherigen Mates) eingetragen haben, werde ich die Umfrage schließen !

- Wir werden mehrere Squads bilden, nachdem sich alle zusammen gefunden haben
 - Jeder Squad wird einen Leader haben, dieser Leader wird im TS entsprechende Rechte bekommen, um global zu sprechen, damit die    Squadleader untereinander Informationen austauschen können

- Der Treffpunkt sollte meiner Meinung nach der Wald im Nordwesten des Berges "Bashnya" sein, von dort aus kann man die Squads in die entsprechenden Richtungen schicken - genaue Koordinaten werde ich noch posten, wenn ich mit unserem GPS Member die Location ausgemacht habe 



ankabo schrieb:


> ...
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich mein  Skin ändern kann? Geht das nur, wenn ich mein Profil im Menü ändere oder  wie macht ihr das?
> Hocke gerade auf der Arbeit und möchte die Info nur schonmal im Vorfeld haben, damit es später nicht so lange dauert...


 
Du kannst dein Gesicht und deine Hautfarbe im Spielmenü anpassen... die Kleidung kann bei jedem connect neu vom Server zugewiesen werden.


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> *Bezüglich der Grossrazzia:
> *
> - Wir werden mehrere Squads bilden, nachdem sich alle zusammen gefunden haben
> - Jeder Squad wird einen Leader haben, dieser Leader wird im TS entsprechende Rechte bekommen, um global zu sprechen, damit die    Squadleader untereinander Informationen austauschen können
> ...



Genial - hatte exakt denselben Gedankengang - das kann ja was werden 
Ich werde versuchen mich am Vortag schon dort auszuloggen, denn jede Truppenbewegung nach "Bashnya" kurz vor dem eigentlich Start unserer "Großrazzia" könnte von anderen Spielern bemerkt werden und das Risiko erhöhen, dass wir gezielt verfolgt/gejagd werden!

Die nächste Frage die sich mir stellt: Wie sichern wir das Airfield? Wäre unschön wenn wir alle begeistert auf Airfield laufen, mit dem Ziel möglichst viel zu looten und uns dabei ein oder mehrere Gegner wie Moorhühner wegknipsen


----------



## Billy.Mc John (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Genial - hatte exakt denselben Gedankengang - das kann ja was werden
> Ich werde versuchen mich am Vortag schon dort auszuloggen, denn jede Truppenbewegung nach "Bashnya" kurz vor dem eigentlich Start unserer "Großrazzia" könnte von anderen Spielern bemerkt werden und das Risiko erhöhen, dass wir gezielt verfolgt/gejagd werden!
> 
> Die nächste Frage die sich mir stellt: Wie sichern wir das Airfield? Wäre unschön wenn wir alle begeistert auf Airfield laufen, mit dem Ziel möglichst viel zu looten und uns dabei ein oder mehrere Gegner wie Moorhühner wegknipsen


 
Wir haben da schon ne Taktik ausgearbeitet, wo wer spoted, wie wir uns im Notfall zurückziehen und und und.
Ich denke das werden euch Snake und Rob dann alles noch als kurzes Briefing mit auf den Weg geben bevors losgeht


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...
> Die nächste Frage die sich mir stellt: Wie sichern wir das Airfield? Wäre unschön wenn wir alle begeistert auf Airfield laufen, mit dem Ziel möglichst viel zu looten und uns dabei ein oder mehrere Gegner wie Moorhühner wegknipsen


 
Also wir haben gestern schon zu 5. angefangen, den Bereich der Baracken an dem Tower komplett abzusichern...
Hilfsmittel sind bisher Stacheldraht, Panzersperren und Bärenfallen 

Von den 5 Mann haben wir dann 2 eingeteilt, die looten , den Loot zu Zelten schaffen, so dass neuer spawnt und nach 15min erneut zu looten.

Wenn wir 10+ Mann sind können wir natürlich das Netz noch weiter spannen und einen ganzen Squad zum looten einteilen.

Zu Testzwecken haben wir einen privaten Server, den einer von uns mit fester IP hostet, dort machen wir dann die Lagebesprechung und Rolleneinteilung, das klappt so wunderbar


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Jungs - Hut ab! Ich merk schon, das wird was


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

Ein gut ausgetüftelter Hobby Kriech, ich wer nicht mehr

Wird sicher lustig
+1


----------



## Billy.Mc John (17. Juli 2012)

Mir ist eben was unglaubliches passiert!
Da such ich mir extra nen Server wo nur ein einziger Typ drauf ist damit ich inruhe looten kann, schleich also gemütlich in dunkelster Nacht durch "Stary Sobor", lauf grad ausm Supermarkt raus, überquere die Straße und da steht doch tatsächlich der Typ vor mir und ballert sein ganzes Revolver Magazin in meine Stirn. WTF!?!
Ich mein HALLO!?! Wir waren zu ZWEIT auf 254km² und er findet mich in dunkelster Nacht im abgelegensten Kaff dieser Map? Sowas kann einem wohl nur in DAYZ wiederfahren. 
Naja halb so wild, bin schonwieder voll equiped und hab mich auf den Weg richtung Norden gemacht, hab nebenher noch ein paar Einkäufe, für unsere bevorstehende Mission am NW Airfield, erledigt. 
Jetzt wäre nurnoch ein Kompass schön


----------



## wari (17. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Mir ist eben was unglaubliches passiert!
> Da such ich mir extra nen Server wo nur ein einziger Typ drauf ist damit ich inruhe looten kann, schleich also gemütlich in dunkelster Nacht durch "Stary Sobor", lauf grad ausm Supermarkt raus, überquere die Straße und da steht doch tatsächlich der Typ vor mir und ballert sein ganzes Revolver Magazin in meine Stirn. WTF!?!
> Ich mein HALLO!?! Wir waren zu ZWEIT auf 254km² und er findet mich in dunkelster Nacht im abgelegensten Kaff dieser Map? Sowas kann einem wohl nur in DAYZ wiederfahren.
> Naja halb so wild, bin schonwieder voll equiped und hab mich auf den Weg richtung Norden gemacht, hab nebenher noch ein paar Einkäufe, für unsere bevorstehende Mission am NW Airfield, erledigt.
> Jetzt wäre nurnoch ein Kompass schön



als ich en gebrochenes bein hatte und mir extra leere server ausgesucht hab, bin auch ständig in zelenogorsk im supermarkt auf spieler getroffen.. is echt unglaublich teilweise -.-.. genau das gleiche in den barracken im norden...


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

Besonders auf leeren Servern sind Airfielder, Stary, Cherno, Elektro, Berenzino und was weiss ich nicht noch alles halbwegs großes doch beliebte Ziele für die Leute


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Besonders auf leeren Servern sind Airfielder, Stary, Cherno, Elektro, Berenzino und was weiss ich nicht noch alles halbwegs großes doch beliebte Ziele für die Leute


 
Jo, denke ich auch... liegt wohl daran, dass viele auf relativ leeren Servern in Ruhe looten wollen.

Ich finde die etwas leereren Server recht praktisch um ganz in Ruhe größere Distanzen hinter sich zu bringen... da kann man dann auch mal beruhigt eine rauchen gehen und den Char alleine laufen lassen


----------



## wari (17. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Jo, denke ich auch... liegt wohl daran, dass viele auf relativ leeren Servern in Ruhe looten wollen.
> 
> Ich finde die etwas leereren Server recht praktisch um ganz in Ruhe größere Distanzen hinter sich zu bringen... da kann man dann auch mal beruhigt eine rauchen gehen und den Char alleine laufen lassen


 

gibts dafür ne ingamefunktion oder taste einklemmen?^^


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> gibts dafür ne ingamefunktion oder taste einklemmen?^^


 
Taste einklemmen  Oder einfach irgendwat schwerer drauftun


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> gibts dafür ne ingamefunktion oder taste einklemmen?^^


 
Wenn Du das Spiel bei Steam einbindest hast Du es noch einfacher, Du musst einfach nur Shift+Tab drücken im Laufen, dann erneut diese Kombi, um wieder aus dem Steammenü herauszukommen... und tadaaa - dein Char läuft von allein


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

Hmm, kann es sein, dass *Cherno im Vergleich zu Elektro eher unbeliebt ist*? Ich war heute dreimal da, auf belebten und verschiedenen Servern. Bedarf nach Action, keine langfristige Sache... Habe teilweise um mich geballert, Regentanz gemacht... NICHTS LOS. Ich habe nicht einen Spieler getroffen. Beim letzten Mal bin ich sogar mit gebrochenen Beinen kreuz und quer durch Cherno, habe mit der Axt auf das Denkmal eingehackt wie ein Irrer.. Gähnende Langeweile, nicht mal die Zombies reagierten. Es passierte nichts -> Selbstmord.
Die Zombies sind sowieso seeeeehr passiv im Moment...

Also in Elektro ist definitiv mehr los. Oder man spawnt nahe Balota... Was meint Ihr? Ich mag Cherno aus irgendeinem Grund sowieso nicht. Es ist so ein bißchen uninteressant. Groß, aber eigentlich keine interessanten Punkte für Loot.

Loot gabs auch nirgendwo für mich heute. Immert nur Äxte oder Munition... Ein langweiliger DayZ-Tag.


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

Cherno hat doch eine Feuerwehrstation. Die ist recht beliebt. In Cherno sollte eigentlich immer jemand sein, als ich dort zuletzt war kam es mir so vor wie während eines Krieges. 
Überall Schüsse und schreie, dazu Zombies. Immer wieder rennste Leute übern weg etc.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

*Nochmal bezüglich des Treffens am "Sonntag":*

Die *Umfrage *habe ich soeben *geschlossen*, da die ersten Leute scheinbar aus Langeweile oder irgendwelchen anderen niederen Beweggründen den Link der Umfrage nutzen, um mich mit Mails zu bombardieren und Daten zu verändern...

Bitte checkt mal ob eure angegebenen Daten noch korrekt sind, falls nicht bitte eine PM.

An der Umfrage haben sich 9 Leute beteiligt, davon sind 3 aus unserer bestehenden Gruppe, 
das bedeutet, wir hätten noch ein paar Plätze frei... wer also noch einen dieser Plätze haben möchte, wendet sich bitte per PM an mich oder Robonator.

Die jenigen, die sich bis Freitag gemeldet haben, bekommen Freitag von mir schon mal die TS Daten mit einem Passwort, was 3 Tage Gültigkeit haben wird.

Der Termin wird (soweit die Daten noch richtig sind) *Sonntag der 22.07.* sein.

*Beginn 16:00 Uhr* - von den Usern, die abgestimmt haben, hat da jeder Zeit 

In diesem Sinne...

Snak3 !


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

Aso, du meintest sogar mich mit dem korrekten Namen^^
Ich habe das nicht immer im Blick ob ich nun primerp12 oder einfach nur Primer heiße. Insofern habe ich mich bei Doodle mit "Primer" eingeschrieben, mit dem "primerp12" habe ich in dem Fall nix zu tun!

Ansonsten Stimmt aber der Termin, also Sonntag 16:00Uhr. Ingame+TS -->Primer

Bei der Idee mit den goldenen Pornobrillen muss ich erst mal schauen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> ...Insofern habe ich mich bei Doodle mit "Primer" eingeschrieben, mit dem "primerp12" habe ich in dem Fall nix zu tun!...



Jaja, es gibt schon lustige Spaßvögel 

Naja, lirum larum... Termin steht und wir werden uns den Spaß nicht verderben lassen 

BTW:

Das hier ist jetzt der 999. Beitrag in diesem wunderschönen Thread !

Ich danke schon mal allen für ihr Engagement und finde, dass wir hier eine anständige Community sind, in der auf eine meist angebrachte Weise diskutiert wird 

Weiter so,

HF & GL an alle !


----------



## CiSaR (17. Juli 2012)

In Cherno gibt es einige super loot Plätze wenn man weiß wo^^


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

Mensch Snake wie kommt es das keiner im TS ist ?  Nichtmal Grain ist da, dabei brauch ich jemanden der mir den Gruppenkram abnimmt weil ich runter Richtung Elektro will da mein Kollege heute angefangen hat zu zocken und ich dem helfen möcht  
Nichtmal Azrail ist afk drin, das ist echt ungewohnt


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe wie angekündigt den Channel erstellt:

Server*: voice.teamspeak.com
*Channel: *PCGH
*PW*: 123456

*Wer mag (und DayZ spielt*hust*) kann sich damit eingeladen fühlen. Ich bin in der Nähe von Elektro.


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> In Cherno gibt es einige super loot Plätze wenn man weiß wo^^


 
1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread! Hiermit überreiche ich Dir einen Blumenstrauß.


----------



## CiSaR (17. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> 1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread! Hiermit überreiche ich Dir einen Blumenstrauß.


 
Vielen dank 

Primer ich denke maximal halbe Stunde bin ich mit von der Partie


----------



## Primer (17. Juli 2012)

kk
___

Wollte grad nen Server beitreten und werde gekickt...begründung: your Ping is to high (63)...wollt ihr mich verarschen


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr eigentlich auch häufige Probleme mit flackernden Polygonen? Die sind ja nichts neues, aber momentan scheinen sie sehr extrem zu sein. Manchmal sieht man gar nichts...


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

Flackernde Polygone? WTF? 
Sicher das du nicht Texturen meinst?


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

*@akim*: Meinst du den "barbed wire-bug"?



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich danke schon mal allen für ihr Engagement und finde, dass wir hier  eine anständige Community sind, in der auf eine meist angebrachte Weise  diskutiert wird
> 
> Weiter so,
> 
> HF & GL an alle !



Kann ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Also ich habe wie angekündigt den Channel erstellt:
> 
> Server*: voice.teamspeak.com
> *Channel: *PCGH
> ...


 
Den Channel gibts nicht... komm zu uns - check deine PM's


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> *@akim*: Meinst du den "barbed wire-bug"?


Genau den.

Jetzt hatte ich glaube ich das ALT-F4-Problem auch. Habe jemanden gekillt, es stand auch noch untehn links im Text, doch er war dann einfach weg, nix zu looten


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

*@arkim:*

Laut DayZ Wiki:

_I get other weird graphic artifacts ingame that block my screen_ 
  "Known bug, it occurs on the barbed wire fences that players can  build and should be fixed in the next patch. You can try changing your  ingame video settings as a temporary fix."

Mal schaun ob der kommende Patch das Logout-Problem eindämmen kann und bekannte bugs (unter anderem auch den barbed-wire-bug) beheben kann. Wäre außerdem ganz angenehm wenn man sich nicht aus heiterem Himmel das Bein brechen würde 


P.S. Habe mir heute erneut ArmaII CO gekauft und gleich einen zweiten Steam-Account eingerichtet. Habe noch nie einen Kinofilm zweimal gesehen, ein Spiel zweimal gekauft oder dergleichen, aber DayZ übt momentan eine ungeheuere Faszination auf mich aus und ab Freitag habe ich 7 Wochen Semesterferien


----------



## asra1l (17. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Aber gegen so eine groß angelegte Aktion mit Leuten aus dem Forum hier hätte ich überhaupt nichts, klingt nach FUN !


 
Definitiv.

Wir sollten nur klarstellen das "FUN" nicht fuer "JUST FOR FUN" steht, da geht es schon richtig zur Sache.

Wer's vergeigt darf ohne Waffen 10 Runden ums NW Airfield drehen.





Naja sagen wir 5  





Freue mich aufs WE. Mal schauen was Grain dazu sagt


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> P.S. Habe mir heute erneut ArmaII CO gekauft und gleich einen zweiten Steam-Account eingerichtet. Habe noch nie einen Kinofilm zweimal gesehen, ein Spiel zweimal gekauft oder dergleichen, aber DayZ übt momentan eine ungeheuere Faszination auf mich aus und ab Freitag habe ich 7 Wochen Semesterferien


 
-v - was ist der Sinn zweier Käufe?


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

> Naja sagen wir 5


Geduckt mit ner Horde Zombies hinter einem?


----------



## Pentaquark (17. Juli 2012)

Hab DayZ auf dem Notebook mal deinstalliert. Muss mal zu was kommen unter der Woche in der Uni hier. Mit Omnipräsenz von DayZ geht das nicht so gut.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> da kann man dann auch mal beruhigt eine rauchen gehen und den Char alleine laufen lassen


 


wari schrieb:


> gibts dafür ne ingamefunktion oder taste einklemmen?^^


 


Robonator schrieb:


> Taste einklemmen  Oder einfach irgendwat schwerer drauftun


 


Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Spiel bei Steam einbindest hast Du es noch einfacher, Du musst einfach nur Shift+Tab drücken im Laufen, dann erneut diese Kombi, um wieder aus dem Steammenü herauszukommen... und tadaaa - dein Char läuft von allein



Gerade bei Arma2 & den langen Wegen etc. sollte man seine Finger etwas schonen, bevor man sich nen Wolf drückt. Das mit dem "Steam-Trick" wusste ich noch nicht, hört sich gut an. 
Alternativ gibt es auch Tastaturen(MS X6) mit Auto-Run-Funktionstaste, damit lassen sich bis zu vier Tasten gleichzeitig automatisieren. 
Desweiteren haben viele Tastaturen Makro-Tasten, so dass sich recht einfach eine automatische Lauftaste erstellen lässt.

Edit: Dank DayZ wird nun wohl auch mein Avatar erkannt


----------



## wari (17. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Hab DayZ auf dem Notebook mal deinstalliert. Muss mal zu was kommen unter der Woche in der Uni hier. Mit Omnipräsenz von DayZ geht das nicht so gut.


 
hmm, sollte ich vllt auch mal machen.. allerdings jedes WE, wenn ich nachts vom feiern komme und unter umständen nicht mehr so klar im kopf bin.. es ist bisher nämlich immer ungünstig ausgegangen..

don't drink & play DayZ


----------



## art90 (17. Juli 2012)

ich hab jetzt schon ne cz und ne m16 aber ich find gerade ums verrecken kein Kompass oder Fernglas -.-

edit: und jetz ist mein charakter weg und ich bin wieder am strand -.-


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Desweiteren haben viele Tastaturen Makro-Tasten, so dass sich recht einfach eine automatische Lauftaste erstellen lässt.


Oh, da muss ich mal schauen... Ich habe eine Microsoft-Tastatur, da hat der Treiber Makrofunktionen, habe mir das nie angeschaut.


----------



## TcKiller (17. Juli 2012)

Wer spielt gerade ? vllt ne gruppe mit TS ? und server name


----------



## cAson (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Mitspieler für DayZ, Ich hab schon etwas Ausrüstung etc. ;D Einfach mal ne PN schrieben


----------



## arkim (17. Juli 2012)

Im DayZ-Forum wird es auch diskutiert: Berezino: The new Cherno...
Ich sehe das ja genauso. Cherno ist oft verwaist. Findet Ihr nicht auch? Ich habe schon gar keinen Nerv mehr hinzugehen. Wenn ich Action will, gehe ich lieber nach Elektro der Berezino.


----------



## CiSaR (17. Juli 2012)

Ist uns heute auch aufgefallen als wir in Cherno waren. Die ganze Zeit am rumballern aber es kam niemand um nach zu sehen total tote Hose


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Hab DayZ auf dem Notebook mal deinstalliert. Muss mal zu was kommen unter der Woche in der Uni hier. Mit Omnipräsenz von DayZ geht das nicht so gut.



Geht alles - man muss es nur sinnvoll kombinieren 



arkim schrieb:


> -v - was ist der Sinn zweier Käufe?


All die Vor- und Nachteile die ein account hat- nur doppelt 
Für meine aktuelle Truppe werd ich den ersten acc. spielen, da wir in einer bestimmten Gegend patrollieren und ich an der Stelle ein/ bzw. auslogge, wo es die anderen auch tun. Denn die haben ja nur ein gewisses Zeitkontigent am Tag zur Verfügung.

Mit dem zweiten werde ich mich ab Ende dieser Woche auch schon vormittags einloggen, andere Gebiete bereisen und mit anderen Usern spielen - ohne das ich mit demselben Char Abends "zurückreisen" muss um meine aktuelle Truppe wiederzutreffen!

Etwas kompliziert, aber wenn man zu viel Zeit hat und gern zockt ist das wohl die entspannteste Variante


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Hab DayZ auf dem Notebook mal deinstalliert. Muss mal zu was kommen unter der Woche in der Uni hier. Mit Omnipräsenz von DayZ geht das nicht so gut.



Wo ist der "gefällt mir nicht" - Button ???

Du kannst uns doch jetzt nicht hängen lassen


----------



## wari (17. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ist uns heute auch aufgefallen als wir in Cherno waren. Die ganze Zeit am rumballern aber es kam niemand um nach zu sehen total tote Hose


 
naja.. hatte eben von vysota bis cherno kontakt mit etlichen spielern.. renne durchs gebüsch, als plötzlich 2 voll ausgerüstete sniper vor mir liegen..

hätte gern son reaction-moni oben in der ecke gehabt, nachdem ich die 2 von hinten gekillt hab.. 

so schnell ist man pornös ausgestattet


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> naja.. hatte eben von vysota bis cherno kontakt mit etlichen spielern.. renne durchs gebüsch, als plötzlich 2 voll ausgerüstete sniper vor mir liegen..
> 
> hätte gern son reaction-moni oben in der ecke gehabt, nachdem ich die 2 von hinten gekillt hab..
> 
> so schnell ist man pornös ausgestattet



Solche Worte von unserem Pazifisten


----------



## Robonator (17. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Solche Worte von unserem Pazifisten


 
 Das dachte ich mir auch grade


----------



## wari (18. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Solche Worte von unserem Pazifisten


 




> Das dachte ich mir auch grade



ihr scheint nicht sonderlich viel von meinem standpunkt verstanden zu haben


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> [...]renne durchs gebüsch, als plötzlich 2 voll ausgerüstete sniper vor mir liegen..
> 
> hätte gern son reaction-moni oben in der ecke gehabt, nachdem ich die 2 von hinten gekillt hab..



Genau so zockt man DayZ! 
Erwarte das Unerwartete!


----------



## khepp242 (18. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Erwarte das Unerwartete!


 Das könnte in meinem Fall schwierig werden... 
Wir schleichen uns abends/ nachts auf das Airfield bei Grishino, am Tower haben wir den ersten Verlust zu beklagen. Aufgrund von Lags verbindet sich mein anderer Kollege neu mit dem Server, anschließend ist es bei ihm taghell?!   Das würde erkären warum die Mitspieler uns so gut gesehen haben - leicht kurios.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ihr scheint nicht sonderlich viel von meinem standpunkt verstanden zu haben






wari schrieb:


> glaub ich werd hier ziemlich missverstanden ...






wari schrieb:


> ok, du hast meine intention nicht so ganz gecheckt...






wari schrieb:


> du verstehst meine intension nicht richtig, sorry wenn ich das so ausdrücken muss...




Jaja... das Forum ist scheinbar voll mit Leuten wie uns 

*@Topic:*

Hat es irgendein ArmaX User geschafft, seine Position und sein Equipment mit dem Patch 1.7.2.3 zu behalten ?

Mir wurde gesagt, es sei möglich, aber mittlerweile sind wir zu dritt, die das nicht bestätigen können !?

Eigentlich auch egal, da es mal wieder lustig war, nackt herumzulaufen und zu looten... 
würde mich nur interessieren, ob es diesbezüglich noch andere Erfahrungen gibt !?


----------



## ankabo (18. Juli 2012)

Weil Cherno so verrufen war, nur auf PvP aus zu sein, habe ich mich immer in Berezino versorgt. Allerdings loote ich immer nur die Südwest-Seite von Polana aus (Hospital und Supermarkt), lege dann auch wieder den Rückwärtsgang ein. Bisher habe ich dort noch niemanden gesehen, nur mein Rad wurde dort geklaut 
Als ich letztens mal gestorben war, bin ich zu später Stunde (war schon relativ dunkel) in Cherno rein. Supermarkt gelootet, niemand da. Raus auf die Strasse, werde von Zs entdeckt, flüchte, erschiesse einige, breche mir ein Bein. Na toll dachte ich, Hospital am Ende der Strasse und ich komme so schön über offene Plätze gekrabelt, da wird mich schon jemand "wegmachen" oder retten. Aber nichts passierte! Im Hospital, nichts. Musste Schüsse abfeuern, niemand kam. Bin dann noch in den anderen Gebäuden umhergelaufen, niemand da, kein Schuss fällt.
Also entweder habe ich immer nur Glück, wenn ich dort bin oder ich weiss auch nicht. Dafür hat mich jemand in der totalen Wildnis im Norden in einer Scheune umgenietet gehabt...


----------



## Japp3rt (18. Juli 2012)

Ist zufällig grade jemand on der lust hätte ne runde dayz zu spielen


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> All die Vor- und Nachteile die ein account hat- nur doppelt
> Für meine aktuelle Truppe werd ich den ersten acc. spielen, da wir in einer bestimmten Gegend patrollieren und ich an der Stelle ein/ bzw. auslogge, wo es die anderen auch tun. Denn die haben ja nur ein gewisses Zeitkontigent am Tag zur Verfügung.
> 
> Mit dem zweiten werde ich mich ab Ende dieser Woche auch schon vormittags einloggen, andere Gebiete bereisen und mit anderen Usern spielen - ohne das ich mit demselben Char Abends "zurückreisen" muss um meine aktuelle Truppe wiederzutreffen!


 
Kann man das nicht mit zwei Arma-Profilen auch erreichen? Dachte ich immer, habs aber nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht mit zwei Arma-Profilen auch erreichen? Dachte ich immer, habs aber nicht ausprobiert...


 
Also ich glaube, dass man das mit einem zusätzlichen Arma Profil nicht erreichen wird, da ja pro CD-Key eine Player ID generiert wird... afaik.


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass man das mit einem zusätzlichen Arma Profil nicht erreichen wird, da ja pro CD-Key eine Player ID generiert wird... afaik.


 So isses! Es kommt auf den CD-Key bzw. die Player ID an! Pro registrierte ArmaII CO-Version jeweils ein CD-Key! Und da ein Steam Account je Spiel nur ein CD-Key speichert, braucht es ebenso einen zweiten Steam-Account


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

soo nach langer pause ma wieder dayz gespielt und wieder ausgerüstet ak mit visier uzi SD rucksack essen medicals, so mag ich das und das alles aus cherno innerhalb von ca 30min  die kirche lass ich aber jz immer aus, keine lust auf pallets im magen


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> soo nach langer pause ma wieder dayz gespielt und wieder ausgerüstet ak mit visier uzi SD rucksack essen medicals, so mag ich das und das alles aus cherno innerhalb von ca 30min  die kirche lass ich aber jz immer aus, keine lust auf pallets im magen


 
Das eine mal als ich in Cherno gespawnt bin wurd ich auch umgemäht in der Kirche. Beim nächsten Spawn hab ich ne Handgranate gefunden... Bin zur Kirche und der Pisser war immer noch dadrin... Die Handgranate hat ihm, so wir er mich über den Voice-Chat anschrie, scheinbar nicht geschmeckt


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

sauber  hoffentlich war das der pe**er der mich damals umgeholzt hat xD geschieht den kirchen campern recht^^

EDIT: ingame heiße ich übrigens nicht _Razzor sondern iFrEaK , jeder der hier seinen namen postet wird von mir übrigens nicht gekillt falls wir uns übern weg laufen^^ bin nicht so der killer, helfe lieber^^


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

Beschissener DayZ Tag auch heute. Immer, wenn ich mich ins Risiko begeben habe, entscheidende Fehler gemacht und draufgegangen, obwohl ich bestens vorbereitet war. Einmal habe ich einmal zu viel F gedrückt und eine Granate geworfen statt zu schießen, ein anderes Mal hielt ich einen da liegenden Zombie für einen Player, doch der Player stand noch quicklebendig in der Ecke... Dumme n00b-Fehler. So wird das nichts mit der Banditen-Karriere 

Das mit dem Herzschlag habe ich jetzt auch gehört. Ist das mein Herzschlag der kommt, weil ein Bandit nahe ist? Oder soll das der Herzschlag des Banditen sein?


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Beschissener DayZ Tag auch heute. Immer, wenn ich mich ins Risiko begeben habe, entscheidende Fehler gemacht und draufgegangen, obwohl ich bestens vorbereitet war. Einmal habe ich einmal zu viel F gedrückt und eine Granate geworfen statt zu schießen, ein anderes Mal hielt ich einen da liegenden Zombie für einen Player, doch der Player stand noch quicklebendig in der Ecke... Dumme n00b-Fehler. So wird das nichts mit der Banditen-Karriere
> 
> Das mit dem Herzschlag habe ich jetzt auch gehört. Ist das mein Herzschlag der kommt, weil ein Bandit nahe ist? Oder soll das der Herzschlag des Banditen sein?


 
Der Herzschlag ist von dir und kommt nur wenn du auf ihn zielst.


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

gibt es wieder banditen?? ich dachte die haben das rausgepatcht


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> gibt es wieder banditen?? ich dachte die haben das rausgepatcht


 
Nöö nöö, die Skins etc haben sie rausgepatcht. Aber ich glaube ab 2 oder 3 Kills bekommen andere nen Herzschlag wenn sie dich sehen. Je mehr Kills du hast desto höher ist der Herzschlag


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Japp3rt schrieb:


> Ist zufällig grade jemand on der lust hätte ne runde dayz zu spielen


 
Bist du zufällig noch, ON? Würde dann auch mal ne Runde ums Leben mitrennen.
Wir müssen unbedingt zu den Zelten zurück^^

@Snake

Schade, keiner da^^


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

also ab 18uhr wäre ich auch bereit dayz zu zocken^^ hocke in cherno (wie fast immer) in der fire station ^^ aber wie gesagt erst ab 18 uhr ^-^


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> gibt es wieder banditen?? ich dachte die haben das rausgepatcht


 Da hat aber jnd. länger nicht gespielt - erwischt! 
Seit geraumer Zeit gibt es das typische "Bandits"-Outfit nicht mehr. Dadurch ist keine eindeutige Identifizierung eines "Mörders" mehr möglich. Stattdessen wurde der Herzschlag als Indikator für viele Morde des Gegenübers eingeführt. Bringt meistens jedoch auch nichts mehr wenn du jnd. entdeckst und das Leben deines Chars von wenigen Sekunden Reaktionszeit abhängt, aber ganz nettes Feature wenn man Mitglieder der eigenen Bande wiedertrifft - man weiß genau was derjenige in letzter Zeit so ingame gemacht hat wenn das Herz heftig schlägt


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

ehm doch ich habe vor kurzem erst gespielt o.o nur der post von arkim da stand was von banditen das er eine karriere machen will als bandit xD und das er von einem gekillt wurde 
das hat mich verwirrt


----------



## art90 (18. Juli 2012)

wtf, hab eben paar mal respawnt für nen besseren startpunkt und aufeinmal spawne ich mit meinem alten char samt m16 und cz


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

ja der bug gott von arma-dayz mod ist halt noch großzügig


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> also ab 18uhr wäre ich auch bereit dayz zu zocken^^ hocke in cherno (wie fast immer) in der fire station ^^ aber wie gesagt erst ab 18 uhr ^-^


 
Klar, sobald es zwei sind bastle ich wieder den TS Channel. Einfach hier ins Forum schreiben, ich schau dann alle 15 Minuten mal rein (aber ohne Gewähr und Schrottflinte)


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Klar, sobald es zwei sind bastle ich wieder den TS Channel. Einfach hier ins Forum schreiben, ich schau dann alle 15 Minuten mal rein (aber ohne Gewähr und Schrottflinte)


 
sind dann mind 3, n kumpel von mir macht dann nachher auch mit, sonst würd ich jz schon zocken , nur muss er zuhause ersma aushelfen und so^^
EDIT
sag mir aber bevor wir zocken wie du ingame heißt, nicht das wir dich abknallen xD


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Je Gruppe desto tot (also für die Gegner)


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Je Gruppe desto tot (also für die Gegner)


ju^^ das stimmt wohl, haste nochn paar leute die mitmachen, wenn wir 5 oder 6 wären wäre ja optimal^^


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Na mal sehen ob sich Japp3rt, Cisar oder Z-star noch einfinden....


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

naja ich hätte nochn paar, aber totale anfänger und die sind am ar... von chernaruss xD


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig noch, ON? Würde dann auch mal ne Runde ums Leben mitrennen.
> Wir müssen unbedingt zu den Zelten zurück^^
> 
> @Snake
> ...


 
Bin in ner Stunde am Start... weißt ja in welcher Ecke wir rumlaufen... kannst dich ja schonmal in Bewegung setzen


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem A hatten wir gestern auch, war nicht so das Problem. Die Grundzüge der doch recht komplexen Arma Steuerung zu erklären wäre schon ne Aufgabe... aber wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Bin in ner Stunde am Start... weißt ja in  welcher Ecke wir rumlaufen... kannst dich ja schonmal in Bewegung setzen



Ich wollte eigentlich den gestern recht qualvoll gestorbenen etwas aushelfen.... 
Ach und meist du den für Sonntag geplanten Startpunkt oder den anderen?


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

ja die steuerung habn die schon drauf^^, nur das problem ist die pulln jeden zombie, der da ist :'D
EDIT
also wenn ich dürfte würde ich mich euch nachher auch anschließen c:


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Nun, wenn sie die Steuerung soweit drauf haben. Allerdings erachte ich wenig geduldige Spieler im Moment als Problem und das nicht wegen den Z's^^


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn sie die Steuerung soweit drauf haben. Allerdings erachte ich wenig geduldige Spieler im Moment als Problem und das nicht wegen den Z's^^


 jo und die sind leider ungeduldig vorallem ich sag den die sollan geduckt gehen bzw geduckt laufen was machen die doppel W *facepalm*


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> jo und die sind leider ungeduldig vorallem ich sag den die sollan geduckt gehen bzw geduckt laufen was machen die doppel W *facepalm*


 
Wenn man ungeduldig in Arma 2 ist dann sollte man das Spiel wechseln


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

you dont say 

nochma ne frage, ich find in hospitals ja auch immer epipens.. sind die dazu gut falls n mate unmächtig wird? oder wozu sind die gut xD


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> you dont say
> 
> nochma ne frage, ich find in hospitals ja auch immer epipens.. sind die dazu gut falls n mate unmächtig wird? oder wozu sind die gut xD


 
You got it 

An dir selber kannst Du sie nicht anwenden...

Mehr als einen braucht man also auch nicht im Gepäck.


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

okay snake danke^^ 
und darf ich mich euch nachher anschließen ?


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

Was Zombies angeht und wenn kein größerer Raum da ist, wo man sie abhängen kann, *gehe ich immer in die Tannen*. Sie sehen einen dann nicht mehr und gehen dann einfach wieder weg. Man kann sich sogar in Ruhe darin verbinden.

*Gibts auch Sprach- und Hörbehinderte unter Euch? Also Leute, die nur Textchatten können?* Ich wäre prinzipiell mal an einem Team interessiert. Mit ein paar Leuten dürfte die Behinderung dann ja nicht mehr so schlimm sein  Ich denke mal, in Teams mit Voicechat kann man einfach nicht schnell genug mithalten... Morgen ab ca. 13 Uhr bin ich wieder dabei... Ich fange da bei Null an und spawne gerne nahe Cherno, Elektro oder oben bei Berezino.


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

also wenn du cherno spawnst könn wa zsm zocken, falls ich da schon wach bin  ich weiß ja net wie lange ich heute dayz spiele^^
EDIT
sagtmal, spielt ihr eig auch mal in der nacht, vieles positives gibt es da ja nicht so^^ ich mein ich sehe kaum was, und wenn man licht macht sehen einen andere spieler, zombies reagieren ja nicht auf flashlights xD. aber daher das es nacht ist, sind auch nicht soviele spieler aufm server, aber dafür die paar die drauf sind , sind dafür mega ausgerüstet x.x


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

Wobei ich Cherno ja langweilig finde: Da ist irgendwie nix mehr los. Was nutzt man so zum chatten ausserhalb DayZ, bspw. wenn man sich erst finden muss? ICQ? Steam? (hab ich nie benutzt, gibts da chat?)
Als Karte verwende ich immer dayzdb.com/map - weil da die ingame-Koordinaten sind. Aber einen Server mit blauem Side channel wüsste ich zur Not auch.

EDIT bzgl. Nacht: Ich mag sie nicht. Es ist zwar schon mal irgendwie spannender, aber das wiegt die ganzen Nachteile nicht auf.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> okay snake danke^^
> und darf ich mich euch nachher anschließen ?


 
Du dich uns? Hmm müsste doch eigentlich gehen oder Snake? 
Ist halt so ne Sache da du noch nicht lang hier im Forum bist und deswegen keinen Ruf zu verlieren hast falls du Mist baust. :/


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

naja haste recht. nur ich muss mir ja irgendwie n ruf aufbauen D:
und ich mein nen positiven kein negativen


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2012)

art90 schrieb:


> wtf, hab eben paar mal respawnt für nen besseren startpunkt und aufeinmal spawne ich mit meinem alten char samt m16 und cz



 Serveradmins sollten die Regel einführen das jnd. nach dem dritten mal direkt gekickt + 1 Std. gebannt wird! Hat ja schon einen Grund, dass nicht jeder an der für ihn optimalen Stelle gespawned wird - kämpf dich durch, egal wo du landest - du willst hardcore @ DayZ? Dann doch bitte vom Anfang bis zum Schluss!



arkim schrieb:


> Was Zombies angeht und wenn kein größerer Raum da ist, wo man sie abhängen kann, *gehe ich immer in die Tannen*. Sie sehen einen dann nicht mehr und gehen dann einfach wieder weg. Man kann sich sogar in Ruhe darin verbinden.
> 
> *Gibts auch Sprach- und Hörbehinderte unter Euch? Also Leute, die nur Textchatten können?*  Ich wäre prinzipiell mal an einem Team interessiert. Mit ein paar  Leuten dürfte die Behinderung dann ja nicht mehr so schlimm sein   Ich denke mal, in Teams mit Voicechat kann man einfach nicht schnell  genug mithalten... Morgen ab ca. 13 Uhr bin ich wieder dabei... Ich  fange da bei Null an und spawne gerne nahe Cherno, Elektro oder oben bei  Berezino.



Werde Zombies in letzter Zeit immer recht schnell los wenn ich kreuz und quer an Gebäuden vorbeilaufe - irgendwann verlieren sie den Sichtkontakt und man erzeugt nicht unnötigen Lärm durch Schüsse!

Aber du hast schon ein Headset oder etwas vergleichbares um zu kommunizieren oder? Sonst wird Koordination in DayZ zur Qual...


----------



## Japp3rt (18. Juli 2012)

bin da xD primer du hast auch schon eine nachricht


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

@lol2k: Habe ich gerade nicht. Nur Lautsprecher, kein Mikro. Ach so, ganz unten links auf der Karte zu spwanen, darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Bock. Und Krutoy Cap nervt mich auch...

Realismus pur: Habe heute den Bus verpasst. War in einer Scheune in Prigorodky (die ist ganz gut) und draußen kommt ein Bus an. Bleibt stehen, hupt wie ein irrer, wartet und fährt dann weiter. Als ich mir überlegt habe "kannste ja versuchen, mitzufahren" habe ich schnell meine Waffe abgelegt und hin... zu spät, er ist schon mit Vollgas los. Schade!

Ich hatte auch mal einen Bus gefunden (in manchen Städten echt nervig zu fahren) und einen neu gespawnten ohne Waffe mitgenommen - der ist beim nächsten Stop abgehauen, aber trotzdem lustig. Hat auch nicht versucht, den Bus zu klauen. Ich dachte mir, ich kann zur Not auf ihn durch die Scheibe schießen, das müsste klappen, oder?


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> @lol2k: Habe ich gerade nicht. Nur Lautsprecher, kein Mikro.
> 
> Realismus pur: Habe heute den Bus verpasst. War in einer Scheune in Prigorodky (die ist ganz gut) und draußen kommt ein Bus an. Bleibt stehen, hupt wie ein irrer, wartet und fährt dann weiter. Als ich mir überlegt habe "kannste ja versuchen, mitzufahren" habe ich schnell meine Waffe abgelegt und hin... zu spät, er ist schon mit Vollgas los. Schade!
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal einen Bus gefunden (in manchen Städten echt nervig zu fahren) und einen neu gespawnten ohne Waffe mitgenommen - der ist beim nächsten Stop abgehauen, aber trotzdem lustig. Hat auch nicht versucht, den Bus zu klauen. Ich dachte mir, ich kann zur Not auf ihn durch die Scheibe schießen, das müsste klappen, oder?


haha nice^^ hatte noch nicht das glück ein intaktes fahrzeug zu finden, ausser fahrräder


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

Muhahaha Busfahrer in DayZ   Erinnert mich ein Video das mal gesehen habe. Da ist ne Gruppe am Stand mit dem Bus herum gefahren und haben Leuten gesagt sie sollen einsteigen, die liefen um die Frischgespawnten herum und redeten die ganze Zeit auf sie ein


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Japp3rt schrieb:


> bin da xD primer du hast auch schon eine nachricht


 
Jap du auch^^
Stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem TS.


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

ROTFL. "Einsteigen, bitte!"...
Wobei ich mir in mancher kleineren Stadt im Zentrum echt den Wolf gekurbelt habe bzw. echt nervig umfahren musste, wegen der Strassensperren. Aber Benzin fand ich eigentlich in sehr vielen Scheunen, machte Spaß.

Fahrrad fahren macht aber auch sehr viel Spaß, man ist ebenfalls schnell, auch wendig, kann es gut verstecken und braucht keinen Sprit. Für Einzelkämpfer die beste Wahl.


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ROTFL. "Einsteigen, bitte!"...
> Wobei ich mir in mancher kleineren Stadt im Zentrum echt den Wolf gekurbelt habe bzw. echt nervig umfahren musste, wegen der Strassensperren. Aber Benzin fand ich eigentlich in sehr vielen Scheunen, machte Spaß.
> 
> Fahrrad fahren macht aber auch sehr viel Spaß, man ist ebenfalls schnell, auch wendig, kann es gut verstecken und braucht keinen Sprit. Für Einzelkämpfer die beste Wahl.


und dann fährste einma gg nen zombie fliegst vom rad und verreckst^^


----------



## arkim (18. Juli 2012)

Nuja. Mit dem Bus fährste über ne Straßensperre und die Reifen sind platt.


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

lieber platte reifen, als tot zu sein weil man vom fahrrad geflogen ist oder?^^


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

@all die mitwollen

Server: voice.teamspeak.com
Channel: PCGH
PW 123456

EDIT: Der Server scheint gerade überlastet zu sein...

INU-Edit: Hab das mal so ins Startposting eingefügt.


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

hm. ist das auch jmd passiert? hab mich wieder eingeloggt und bin neu gespawnt..
nur mit flashlight undso :/
und komme net auf den ts server^^
geil komme wd in cherno in der firestation an und werde erschossen x.x
heute ist nciht mein glückstag, aber wenigstens hab ich jz wd was zu tun, und zwar ausrüstung sammeln 
das ist mit das beste am mod finde ich^^


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

Siehe PM/PN.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (18. Juli 2012)

ACHTUNG!

Bei vielen ist es so, dass sie, nach der Installation des neuesten Patches, bei der Küste ohne Equip respawnen, also vorsichtig sein Leute.


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade eine Präsentation von Dean "Rocket" Hall gefunden, die er vor ca. einer Woche auf der "Rezzed" game show in Brighton gehalten hat. 
Nach ein wenig Vorgeplänkel über seine Person, gibt Rocket Zukunftsausblicke und geht auf mögliche Neuerungen ein. Ein großer Wert soll in diesem Zusammenhang auf das gruppenbasierte Spielen gelegt werden, sobald man die ersten paar Tage erfolgreich überlebt hat! Aber seht selbst -ab _06:13_ wirds interessant ...

Präsentation: [Klick mich]

Quelle


*Edit*: 

Ein Interview hab ich an dieser Stelle noch für euch! Hochgeladen vor 3 Tagen und somit noch aktuell, geht Rocket auf Untergrundbasen ein, die er künftig implementieren möchte um die Server von Sandsäcken und Stacheldraht zu "befreien" und damit einhergehend die Performance zu verbessern 
(Ab Min. 02:36)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!
> 
> Bei vielen ist es so, dass sie, nach der Installation des neuesten Patches, bei der Küste ohne Equip respawnen, also vorsichtig sein Leute.


 
95054 Beta Patch läuft !

Nur der neueste scheint Probleme zu machen...

Wer an der Küste spawnt, sollte probieren auf 95054 zurück zu patchen und ggf. zu respawnen,
hat bei einigen von uns geklappt !

Edit:



_Razzor schrieb:


> okay snake danke^^
> und darf ich mich euch nachher anschließen ?


 
Wir haben zur Zeit mehrere Neuzugänge bei uns, daher machen wir einen kurzen Aufnahmestop...
ist halt immer ein gewisses Risiko und man muss sich an die Leute, ihre Stimmen etc. gewöhnen.

Am Sonntag kannst Du ja dazujoinen, sind noch ein paar Plätze frei denke ich


----------



## _Razzor (18. Juli 2012)

ja würde sonntag ja mitmachen bin aber ab samstag ne woche weg^^
EDIT
mit Japp3rt und primerp12 unterwegs gewesen, ziemlich lustig. scheunen jägerstände und airfield gelooted.
doch am ende stand Japp3rt mitm aufm airfield un n sniper hat ihn erwischt x.x
naja war ziemlich spaßig^^
hab beiden den arsch gerettet Japp3rt mit 300blut gerettet und prim mit essen versorgt  
ist lustig mit den beiden^^


----------



## Primer (18. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> ja würde sonntag ja mitmachen bin aber ab samstag ne woche weg^^
> EDIT
> mit Japp3rt und primerp12 unterwegs gewesen, ziemlich lustig. scheunen jägerstände und airfield gelooted.
> *doch am ende stand Japp3rt mitm aufm airfield un n sniper hat ihn erwischt x.x*
> ...



Jaja es erwischt eben immer die richtigen
Überraschender weise war das NW Airfield aber so ziemlich leeeeeeer (Spieler und Loot), also wirklich gelohnt hat es sich das bis jetzt nicht. Genauso wenig wie die Absturzstelle eines Helis. Naja wir machen dann Morgen da weiter^^


----------



## Robonator (18. Juli 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

War abgekratzt, neu gespawnt, mich am Airfield von Balota ausgerüstet, im Tower auf nen Freund gewartet, etwas gehört, hoch und ne verfickten Serverhopper weggeknallt. Der Typ hatte alles bei sich, M4A3 CCO, DMR, Coyote Pack, Morphin einfach alles was man braucht. Danach kommt er wieder frisch gespawnt, ich ihn gekillt, weiter gewartet und dann taucht er wieder mit nem verfickten Serverhopp hinter mir auf und knallt mich mit seiner Makarov schneller übern haufen als ich ihn mit einem ganzen Magazin auf der M4 -.- Verdammt nochmal wie mich diese ALT+F4 und Ghosting spasten aufregen. Die sollten vom Spiel verbannt werden.

Edit: Muhahaha ich hab ohn wohl doch noch erwischt da mein Kollege kurz darauf vorbei kam und er tot dort lag.
Ich und er haben uns nun dort ausgerüstet und direkt beinahe perfekt ausgerüstet in den Norden gestartet


----------



## Billy.Mc John (19. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> ja würde sonntag ja mitmachen bin aber ab samstag ne woche weg^^
> EDIT
> mit Japp3rt und primerp12 unterwegs gewesen, ziemlich lustig. scheunen jägerstände und airfield gelooted.
> doch am ende stand Japp3rt mitm aufm airfield un n sniper hat ihn erwischt x.x
> ...


 
Wenn du das schon spannend findest hättest du heute mal unser Gefecht am Airfield sehen müssen, hat sich ca ne Stunde hingezogen, die hatten glaub 7 Verluste, wir 5 oder 6.
War echt abgefahren, am Ende waren nurnoch ich und ein Mate übrig, wir beide liegen im Lagerhaus, bewachen voller Panik die Eingänge weil wir genau wussten dass draußen mehrere top ausgestattete Spieler auf uns warteten. 
Wir also ganz still und konzentriert jeweils in einer Ecke gegenüberliegen, aufeinmal spawnt ein Enemy direkt neben meinem Mate, kundschaftet schnell aus wo wir uns genau befindet und disconnected gleich wieder. Mein Mate also hin, will die Leiche looten, bemerkt dass er durch nen Bug irgendwie noch lebte und haut ein ganzes Magazin rein, er nun also wirklich tot, Win. 
Haben dann aber den Server verlassen, weil es nurnoch ne Frage der Zeit war, bis die sich allo in die Lagerhallo reinconnecten und uns abknallen, jetzt wo sie eh wussten wo genau wir liegen und dass wir nurnoch zu zweit sind.
Hat echt mega Spaß gemacht Jungs


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

Ohja das hat es, schade um meinen armen Kopf 

Btw

MUHAHAHAHA  Das Video ist doch EPISCH!
DayZ - Scaring People - YouTube

Und der Song hier auch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-tfsDavmc&feature=g-vrec


----------



## killer196 (19. Juli 2012)

Loooool is das video geil ^^


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

killer196 schrieb:


> Loooool is das video geil ^^


 
Welches?  Von den Scaring People gibt es noch 2 weitere. Beim dritten konnte ich nicht mehr vor lachen  

Hier auch mal was unglaublich seltenes:
DayZ - Day Four - A Surprise in the woods! - YouTube


----------



## Billy.Mc John (19. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hier auch mal was unglaublich seltenes:
> DayZ - Day Four - A Surprise in the woods! - YouTube



Wenn wir so weitermachen haben wir auch bald so ne große Gruppe, dann können wir das Airfield einfach überrennen


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weitermachen haben wir auch bald so ne große Gruppe, dann können wir das Airfield einfach überrennen


 
Damit ein einzelner Spieler der zufällig eine MG dabei hat uns einfach niedermäääääääht ?  Nee lass ma


----------



## JawMekEf (19. Juli 2012)

Das kanns einfach nicht sein, hatte Nightvision, ein Revolver und eine AS50. Alles ready für morgen. Kletter ne Leiter hoch, höre nur das knacken, fall runter, tot. Diese Bugs sind einfach nur erbärmlich..


----------



## ankabo (19. Juli 2012)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden... Die Leute gehen auf einen anderen Server an genau die Stelle wo ihr liegt, kommen wieder auf den richtigen Server und connecten, nur um euch abzuballern oder um zu schauen, wo ihr liegt?
Also wenn die Gefechte so aussehen, dann können die sich das knicken. Bin doch nicht auf der Enterprise und beame mich an einen Ort, nur um jemanden in den Rücken zu spawnen und abzuballern


----------



## Billy.Mc John (19. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden... Die Leute gehen auf einen anderen Server an genau die Stelle wo ihr liegt, kommen wieder auf den richtigen Server und connecten, nur um euch abzuballern oder um zu schauen, wo ihr liegt?
> Also wenn die Gefechte so aussehen, dann können die sich das knicken. Bin doch nicht auf der Enterprise und beame mich an einen Ort, nur um jemanden in den Rücken zu spawnen und abzuballern


 
Doch, genauso sieht das leider bei manchen aus, nicht jedes "Team" verfügt da über soviel Moral wie das die meisten von uns tun.
Naja ist ja nichts passiert, er ist am Ende ja doch noch draufgegangen nachdem Snake ne ganze Ladung Blei in seine Leiche gepustet hat. 
Vorhin mal schnell gespawnt um zu schauen ob alles noch da ist und siehe da, mein ganzer Charakter ist weg, bin am Strand gespawnt ohne irgendwas, hatte ne AS50, Nightvision, den ganzen Kram eben. Hab jeden Server und jede Version versucht, der alte Charakter ist wohl für immer weg.. 
Rest in peace Bro


----------



## ankabo (19. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich bleibe ich dann von diesen "Manövern" verschont 
Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die Waffen gegen andere Spieler? Eine Winchester bedeutet für einen Z ja den sofortigen Tot. Wie sieht es gegen Gamer aus? Ist hier ein Kopftreffer auch gleich das Ende oder muss man auf jeden Fall mehr Blei verteilen?
Sonst muss ich mir für Sonntag noch eine gute Wumme besorgen. Renne allein immer mit Winchester und M1911 herum. Trifft alles, ist leise und es gibt überall Munition. Habe schon die eine oder andere AK liegen gelassen.


----------



## Z-STAR (19. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, genauso sieht das leider bei manchen aus, nicht jedes "Team" verfügt da über soviel Moral wie das die meisten von uns tun.
> Naja ist ja nichts passiert, er ist am Ende ja doch noch draufgegangen nachdem Snake ne ganze Ladung Blei in seine Leiche gepustet hat.
> Vorhin mal schnell gespawnt um zu schauen ob alles noch da ist und siehe da, mein ganzer Charakter ist weg, bin am Strand gespawnt ohne irgendwas, hatte ne AS50, Nightvision, den ganzen Kram eben. Hab jeden Server und jede Version versucht, der alte Charakter ist wohl für immer weg..
> Rest in peace Bro



Wie sieht es aus wenn du respawn drückst?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibe ich dann von diesen "Manövern" verschont
> Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die Waffen gegen andere Spieler? Eine Winchester bedeutet für einen Z ja den sofortigen Tot. Wie sieht es gegen Gamer aus? Ist hier ein Kopftreffer auch gleich das Ende oder muss man auf jeden Fall mehr Blei verteilen?
> Sonst muss ich mir für Sonntag noch eine gute Wumme besorgen. Renne allein immer mit Winchester und M1911 herum. Trifft alles, ist leise und es gibt überall Munition. Habe schon die eine oder andere AK liegen gelassen.


 
Also wenn man auf einen Spieler schießt, soweit meine Erfahrung, sollte man mit Munition nicht geizen... da ist auch immer gut, wenn das ganze Team einfach mal mit in die Richtung feuert, um etwaigen Mates des Spielers richtig schön Angst zu machen !

Ne Winchester gehört nicht zu den wirklich starken Waffen - ich schwöre auf meine M14 AIM


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit der M24 super zufrieden... das geile ist: Man hat für die Knarre unendlich munition...! Einfach immer eine Kugel im Magazin lassen-> dann umwandeln in DMR Mags und wieder umwandeln--> alles wieder voll... hihihi
Gehts euch auch so das die Zombies nur rumstehen wenn keiner in der Nähe ist?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal wieder auf den Weg richtung Norden gemacht und bin extra über Kamenka gelaufen weil mir im TS gestern einige berichtet hatten dass da noch eine riesige verlassene Zeltlandschaft aufgebaut sein soll wo massig Loot abzugreifen ist.
Kann mir da einer von euch die gestern mit im TS waren den Servernamen und die genauen Koordinaten zukommen lassen, dann schau ich da noch kurz vorbei? 

Grüße


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Server Lu42 war sowas ziemlich nah am Kartenrand hinter dem NWA...


----------



## Bluefire87 (19. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Doch, genauso sieht das leider bei manchen aus, nicht jedes "Team" verfügt da über soviel Moral wie das die meisten von uns tun.
> Naja ist ja nichts passiert, er ist am Ende ja doch noch draufgegangen nachdem Snake ne ganze Ladung Blei in seine Leiche gepustet hat.
> Vorhin mal schnell gespawnt um zu schauen ob alles noch da ist und siehe da, mein ganzer Charakter ist weg, bin am Strand gespawnt ohne irgendwas, hatte ne AS50, Nightvision, den ganzen Kram eben. Hab jeden Server und jede Version versucht, der alte Charakter ist wohl für immer weg..
> Rest in peace Bro


 
Ist mir auch schon passiert und ich würde es einem "Respawn" versuchen.

Habe mich zuerst nicht getraut weil ich gedacht habe, dass der Char beim nächsten zocken vielleicht wieder mit meiner Ausrüstung an der richtigen Stelle spawnt, aber das ist nicht passiert.

Nach dem Respawn war wieder alles da und ich konnte an alter Stelle weiter spielen. Diese Vorgehensweise wird auch im offizielen DayZ.com Forum empfohlen/beschrieben. 

Ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage an Euch: 

Bin derzeit wieder auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Waffe, wobei mir es die Varianten der M4 besonders angetan haben. 

Ist es richtig, dass man für diese Waffengattung eigentlich nur halbwegs realistische Chancen beim NW Airfield hat? 
Bei den Helis soll es diese Waffen ja nicht geben.

Danke!


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der M24 super zufrieden... das geile ist: Man hat für die Knarre unendlich munition...! Einfach immer eine Kugel im Magazin lassen-> dann umwandeln in DMR Mags und wieder umwandeln--> alles wieder voll... hihihi


 
bugusing?

nich so cool junge... -.-




> Ne Winchester gehört nicht zu den wirklich starken Waffen - ich schwöre auf meine M14 AIM


ganz ehrlich, ich ziehe halbautomatische rifles wie winchester, enfield etc den vollautomatischen  dingern vor...

enfield 1hitted alles, winchester auch, zumindest befördert es einen bei brustschüssen schon in ohnmacht... mit ner m14a1, 16, ak etc verballert man im pvp oft ein halbes mag, bis der gute dann mal umfaellt..hab schon oft ne salve mit ner vollautomatischen waffe abbekommen und hatte danach noch 5k blut...

ob das jetzt an schlechtem ping oder mießen hitboxen liegt, weiß ich nicht... wills aber auch in solche situationen nicht ausprobieren.. 

aber letztenendes ist das geschmacksache, da eigentlich jede waffe tödlich ist...




> Bin derzeit wieder auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Waffe, wobei mir es die Varianten der M4 besonders angetan haben.
> 
> Ist es richtig, dass man für diese Waffengattung eigentlich nur halbwegs realistische Chancen beim NW Airfield hat?
> Bei den Helis soll es diese Waffen ja nicht geben.


solche waffen bekommst du in airfields, feuerwehrstationen und barracken...alternativ vllt noch auf deerstands...

mein kollege hat gestern ne m4a1 mit rotpunktivisier in geilem wüstentarn gefunden,  airfield in balota...


----------



## lol2k (19. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage an Euch:
> 
> Bin derzeit wieder auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Waffe, wobei mir es die Varianten der M4 besonders angetan haben.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal diese Map hier an - du kannst einzelne Gebäude auf der Map anklicken - die Stats verraten dir dann die Höhe der Spawnrate


----------



## Bluefire87 (19. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Schau dir mal diese Map hier an - du kannst einzelne Gebäude auf der Map anklicken - die Stats verraten dir dann die Höhe der Spawnrate


 
Super, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Die Map ist wirklich klasse. Hatte die schon einmal gesehen, aber nicht mehr in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Juli 2012)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der M24 super zufrieden... das geile ist: Man hat für die Knarre unendlich munition...! Einfach immer eine Kugel im Magazin lassen-> dann umwandeln in DMR Mags und wieder umwandeln--> alles wieder voll... hihihi
> Gehts euch auch so das die Zombies nur rumstehen wenn keiner in der Nähe ist?


 
25 Zombie Kills / *18 Morde*...

Was soll ich dazu sagen 


---




Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt mal wieder auf den Weg  richtung Norden gemacht und bin extra über Kamenka gelaufen weil mir im  TS gestern einige berichtet hatten dass da noch eine riesige verlassene  Zeltlandschaft aufgebaut sein soll wo massig Loot abzugreifen ist.
> Kann  mir da einer von euch die gestern mit im TS waren den Servernamen und  die genauen Koordinaten zukommen lassen, dann schau ich da noch kurz  vorbei?
> 
> Grüße


 
Kann ich dir leider nicht mit dienen, weiß nicht welcher Server das war...


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

hat jemand von euch auch diese probleme mit battleeye?

entweder können wir nicht mehr connecten, oder fliegen nach 2 minuten raus... -.-


----------



## ankabo (19. Juli 2012)

Habe mal hier ein wenig gestöbert Weapon Comparison Chart - DayZDB
und musste nun feststellen, dass einige Dinge in meiner Wahrnehmung anders waren.
Eine M1014 ist leiser und effektiver als eine Winchester(auf Entfernung)?
Ein Revolver besser als eine M1911?

Wenn dem so ist, dann muss ich mich ja neu ausrüsten.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch auch diese probleme mit battleeye?
> 
> entweder können wir nicht mehr connecten, oder fliegen nach 2 minuten raus... -.-


 
Hatten gestern einige von uns auch zu beklagen, probier mal ein manuelles Update 

BattlEye - The Anti-Cheat Engine

Edit:

Und achte auf die Serverversion !

Ich empfehle, den Filter auf "1.7.2.3/Beta 95054" zu setzen und auch auf 95054 zu spielen, wegen diverser User, die mit dem höheren Patchlevel am Strand gespawnt sind !http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/46.163.68.161:2302/


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Habe mal hier ein wenig gestöbert Weapon Comparison Chart - DayZDB
> und musste nun feststellen, dass einige Dinge in meiner Wahrnehmung anders waren.
> Eine M1014 ist leiser und effektiver (auf Entfernung)?
> Ein Revolver besser als eine M1911?
> ...


 

bestätigt ja meine aussage zuvor... enfield und winchester sind vom schaden her über den automatischen rifles... aber enfield hat nen schadenswert von 12500.. krasser scheiss


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> bestätigt ja meine aussage zuvor... enfield und winchester sind vom schaden her über den automatischen rifles... aber enfield hat nen schadenswert von 12500.. krasser scheiss


 
irgendwas ist an der liste komisch. die armbrust macht onehits an zombies, macht aber gleich viel schaden wie ein sturmgewehr?


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> irgendwas ist an der liste komisch. die armbrust macht onehits an zombies, macht aber gleich viel schaden wie ein sturmgewehr?


 
mhh.. also mit ner assault rifle onehitted man nen zombie soweit ich weiß nicht, außer man schießt in den kopf.. armbrust hab ich aber noch nie benutzt...


----------



## ankabo (19. Juli 2012)

Also eine Armbrust tötet eigentlich auch sofort. Wenn ich mal getroffen habe, sind auch alle Z gleich umgefallen 
Kann auch sein, dass die Werte nicht mehr stimmen. Wäre aber blöd, wenn ich die M1014 und den Revolver immer liegen lasse, wenn die Winchester und M1911 nicht so effektiv sind.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Juli 2012)

* "M14 AIM *

*Quick Facts*



*Damage:* 8000
*Raw damage:* 12
*Audible range:* 180m
*Slot:* Primary
*Extras:* Aimpoint sight
*Fire modes:* Single
*Magazines:* DMR Mag.
Find on map
 http://img.dayzdb.com/img/database/m14.png 
  The M14 is arguably the most versatile rifle in DayZ.
   The high damage it outputs, coupled with a high rate of fire, low  recoil, and one-shot kill capabilities make it a menacing foe. against  both players and zombies.
  Featuring an Aimpoint non-magnified sight, the M14 is accurate up to  long range, and kills zombies with one shot no matter where it lands.
  The M14 AIM shares the same ammunition as its high-powered scoped brother, the DMR."


- Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit, sie gegen eine "M4A1 Camo SD" einzutauschen...
aber NEIN, no way !


Die M14 Aim ist einfach nur göttlich !


----------



## Fraggerick (19. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> mhh.. also mit ner assault rifle onehitted man nen zombie soweit ich weiß nicht, außer man schießt in den kopf.. armbrust hab ich aber noch nie benutzt...


 
eben... armbrust ist aber definitiv ne onehit waffe (gegen Zeds) mM ist die Axt, die 1911, die akm und der revolver auch onehit... kann es ganz einfach sein das Zeds (deutlich) weniger leben als überlebende haben? 

müssten dann so um die 4500 sein... (wobei das die sache mit der armbrust auch nur unzureichend erklären würde ^^ )


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> eben... armbrust ist aber definitiv ne onehit waffe (gegen Zeds) mM ist die Axt, die 1911, die akm und der revolver auch onehit... kann es ganz einfach sein das Zeds (deutlich) weniger leben als überlebende haben?
> 
> müssten dann so um die 4500 sein... (wobei das die sache mit der armbrust auch nur unzureichend erklären würde ^^ )


 
joa, armbrust und assault rifles haben den gleichen schadenswert...  +- 3,5k..  also ergibt keinen sonderlichen sinn...

das sollte man aber glaub nit so genau nehmen, solange man grob weiß, wie sich die waffen ingame schadenstechnisch verhalten...

hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass die enfield so krassen schaden macht.. laut der tabelle müsste also ein schuss ins bein reichen, um ein spieler instant zu töten..

in anbetracht der tatsache, dass sie nahezu überall rumliegt, schon ein ziemlich böses ding...^^


----------



## NOOKYN (19. Juli 2012)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Lu42 war sowas ziemlich nah am Kartenrand hinter dem NWA...


 
ihr wisst schon dass das bunsennNs Server und sein Lager ist oder?  Könnt ihr alles auf Youtube sehen und bei dem Lager würde ich aufpassen, die Jungs zocken schon länger als große Gruppe!


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon dass das bunsennNs Server und sein Lager ist oder?  Könnt ihr alles auf Youtube sehen und bei dem Lager würde ich aufpassen, die Jungs zocken schon länger als große Gruppe!


 

raiden!!!


----------



## asra1l (19. Juli 2012)

Mein Vorschlag für die Einführung von Jahreszeiten in DayZ:

Seasons & a possible solution to deathmatching - DayZ Suggestions - Day Z Forums

Go go, Posten & Abstimmen! Kritiken dafür oder dagegen, her damit!


----------



## lol2k (19. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für die Einführung von Jahreszeiten in DayZ:



Eigentliche ne ganz coole Idee aber wenn ich mir zZ anschaue was Spieler alles tun um nicht in der Nacht - sprich bei Dunkelheit spielen zu müssen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das alle User dann auch diese Jahreszeiten "durchleben"! Es gibt eine Menge Spieler die Lücken im Rahmen des Spiel nutzen um sich gezielt Vorteile zu verschaffen. Wenn ich meinen subjektiven Eindruck weiterspinne, sehe ich schon über die Hälfte aller Spieler auf den "Sommer-Servern" spielen, weil sich keiner den zusätzlichen Gefahren durch die Witterungsbedingungen aussetzen will.

Dennoch hat die Idee großes Potential!


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon dass das bunsennNs Server und sein Lager ist oder?  Könnt ihr alles auf Youtube sehen und bei dem Lager würde ich aufpassen, die Jungs zocken schon länger als große Gruppe!


 
Ich denk BunsennN und co haben ihren eigenen Server? Is das der Lu42?



> Gehts euch auch so das die Zombies nur rumstehen wenn keiner in der Nähe ist?


Das tun sie eigentlich nur wenn der jenige der die Zombies ausgelöst hat, sich ausloggt. WEnn niemand in der nähe ist dann desapwnen die Zombies normalerweise


----------



## asra1l (19. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das tun sie eigentlich nur wenn der jenige der die Zombies ausgelöst hat, sich ausloggt. WEnn niemand in der nähe ist dann desapwnen die Zombies normalerweise


 
gibt mit dem letzten patch einen bug, bei dem die zombies auch so einfach stehen bleiben wenn man lang genug weg läuft.
deswegen sind die städte scheinbar im moment voll von stehenden zombies, weil die jetzt nicht mehr einfach so despawnen (sollten).


----------



## asra1l (19. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen subjektiven Eindruck weiterspinne, sehe ich schon über die Hälfte aller Spieler auf den "Sommer-Servern" spielen, weil sich keiner den zusätzlichen Gefahren durch die Witterungsbedingungen aussetzen will.


 
1) Im DayZ Thread posten! Mehr Posts dort = noch mehr Posts dort = mehr Aufmerksamkeit von Rocket.

2) Wenn ich das DayZ Forum so durchlese, beschweren sich alle das DayZ nur noch aus Deathmatch besteht. Winter würde erhebliche Vorteile beim PvP bringen, was Deathmatcher anziehen sollte. So dürfte sich die Lage vielleicht etwas entspannen.


----------



## lol2k (19. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> 2) Wenn ich das DayZ Forum so durchlese, beschweren sich alle das DayZ nur noch aus Deathmatch besteht. Winter würde erhebliche Vorteile beim PvP bringen, was Deathmatcher anziehen sollte. So dürfte sich die Lage vielleicht etwas entspannen.



Ja das fiel mir auch auf! Der Grund liegt aber meines Erachtens darin, dass die Aggrorange der Zombies seit dem letzten Update gesenkt wurde und daher die Chance von einem Zombie gekillt zu werden deutlich niedriger geworden ist. Das führt im Umkehrschluss dazu, dass viele Spieler relativ gefahrenlos durch die Gegend streifen, Städte scheller als zuvor plündern können und daher die Herausforderung nun im pvp suchen.


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ja das fiel mir auch auf! Der Grund liegt aber meines Erachtens darin, dass die Aggrorange der Zombies seit dem letzten Update gesenkt wurde und daher die Chance von einem Zombie gekillt zu werden deutlich niedriger geworden ist. Das führt im Umkehrschluss dazu, dass viele Spieler relativ gefahrenlos durch die Gegend streifen, Städte scheller als zuvor plündern können und daher die Herausforderung nun im pvp suchen.


 
Im Vergleich zu 1.7.1.5 finde ich das die Aggro-Range erhöht wurde. Besonders da die Zombies nun unglaublich gut hören...


----------



## lol2k (19. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu 1.7.1.5 finde ich das die Aggro-Range erhöht wurde. Besonders da die Zombies nun unglaublich gut hören...


 
Ich werd die Zombies wesentlich besser wieder los - um ein paar Ecken gerannt und schon haben sie den Sichtkontakt zu mir verloren - das war vorher so gut wie unmöglich! Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde in den letzten Updates auch ihr Hörweite um 20% gesenkt - die Absenkung stand aber im Zusammenhang mit Gebäuden..
Müsste man nochmal nachlesen!


----------



## arkim (19. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu 1.7.1.5 finde ich das die Aggro-Range erhöht wurde. Besonders da die Zombies nun unglaublich gut hören...


Sicher? Manchmal kommen sie zwar von weit herangerannt, aber selten. Und das pullt dann oft auch nicht noch weitere. Man kann geduckt (x-w) ja fast neben ihnen herrennen. Also im Moment finde ich auch, sind Zombies wirklich leicht zu handhaben. Und in Gebäuden kann man nun auch Krach machen. Aggro durch Wände habe ich ebenso nicht mehr erlebt. Sie geben schneller auf, meine ich.

*Spawnen nach DC in Gebäuden*
Hui, ich musste in einer Scheune disconnecten, weils an der Tür geklingelt hat. Ganz ohne Not. Irgendwann 30m später habe ich mich wieder verbunden - ach je, wie spannend! Man bekommt ja vor dem "Loading" kurz schon mal die Umgebung zu Gesicht und ich sah, dass da ein Spieler war... Dann kam halt "Waiting for Character..." usw... und dann ab in die Schlacht. Tatsächlich, er gegenüber von mir, aber ich hatte leichtes Spiel...
Sicher wird er Gift und Galle gespruckt haben! Ganz klarer Vorteil für mich, weil ich vorher schon gewarnt war.
Ob man einen neu reinspawnenden Spieler wohl auch kurz reinglitchen sehen kann, bevor er dann endgültig connected ist? Wenn das so wäre, müsste man ja nur hinzielen und warten, bis er angebeamt kommt...

*Waldbrand hinter einer Scheune*
Wie kann das sein? Wurde da der Server gehackt?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ja das fiel mir auch auf! Der Grund liegt aber meines Erachtens darin, dass die Aggrorange der Zombies seit dem letzten Update gesenkt wurde und daher die Chance von einem Zombie gekillt zu werden deutlich niedriger geworden ist. Das führt im Umkehrschluss dazu, dass viele Spieler relativ gefahrenlos durch die Gegend streifen, Städte scheller als zuvor plündern können und daher die Herausforderung nun im pvp suchen.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben !

Ein anderes Szenario ist meiner Meinung nach:

Man ist irgendwann so gut equipped, dass eine Zombie Jagd einfach langweilig wäre, besserer Loot kaum auffindbar ist und man sich in dieser Situation früher oder später einfach den anderen Spielern widmet, da diese die einzige interessante und abwechslungsreiche Herausforderung darstellen... ich denke auch, dass sich jede größere Gruppe ab einem bestimmten Punkt dieses Ziel setzt.

Nur den Status quo zu halten ist einfach auf Dauer nicht spannend genug !



Robonator schrieb:


> Ohja das hat es, schade um meinen armen Kopf
> 
> Btw
> 
> ...


 

Sooo... hatte jetzt mal was Zeit auf der Arbeit - die Videos sind echt der Hammer... hab mich hier richtig schön amüsiert 

Apropos Amüsement:

Muss noch ne halbe Stunde abreißen und mache mich dann auf den Weg nach Chernarus !
- Hope to meet somebody


----------



## arkim (19. Juli 2012)

Hat von Euch schon mal einer eine SVD gefunden?


----------



## arkim (19. Juli 2012)

Hier mal eine Info für die Entfernungs/Zeiteinschätzung:



> firali: Me and my friend ran from Stary Sobor to Elektro yesterday, it took 40min, but you could probobly do it in 30-35min coz we looted things on the way


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

den zombies nen geileren loot verpassen, dann würden sich spieler auch wieder mehr mit ihnen beschäftigen^^


----------



## NOOKYN (19. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich denk BunsennN und co haben ihren eigenen Server? Is das der Lu42?
> 
> 
> Das tun sie eigentlich nur wenn der jenige der die Zombies ausgelöst hat, sich ausloggt. WEnn niemand in der nähe ist dann desapwnen die Zombies normalerweise


 
ja das ist der Server LU42, steht doch auch KLAERWERK im Namen allgemein bekannt für bunsennN


----------



## wari (19. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> ja das ist der Server LU42, steht doch auch KLAERWERK im Namen allgemein bekannt für bunsennN


 
der typ nervt, wie er in seinen let's plays labert und sich ingame verhält, würd ich ihn mir lieber in der call of duty sparte wünschen 

da lob ich mir doch odium^^


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> ja das ist der Server LU42, steht doch auch KLAERWERK im Namen allgemein bekannt für bunsennN


 
Ja ich war da nie drauf weil der doch eh immer voll ist.

Btw du bist jetzt nicht zufällig die Nookie oder?


> der typ nervt, wie er in seinen let's plays labert und sich ingame verhält, würd ich ihn mir lieber in der call of duty sparte wünschen


Ansichtssache ich finde den Typen und Ranzratte sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Primer (19. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> da lob ich mir doch odium^^



Ja, Odium FTW!!
Obwohl er seine kleinen Lets Plays nach dem ruhmlosen Ende vorerst auf Eis gelegt hat...schade. Waren auch, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, immer gut und kompetent Kommentiert.


----------



## arkim (19. Juli 2012)

Der hier ist geil, totaaaal übelst n00bish, brüllt immer, wenn irgendwas schief läuft  AffinitiiBL


----------



## NOOKYN (19. Juli 2012)

Odium kenne ich nicht, gucke wenn eh nur GameTube aber bunsennN und Ranzratte sind immer gut witzig wenn sie im Rage Modus sind! 

Die Nookie? Weiß grad nicht wen du meinst, aber nein bin ich nicht (spiele bzw. bin sehr selten am PC und sowas wie Videos vom zocken hochladen oder sonstiges würde ich nie machen).


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> Odium kenne ich nicht, gucke wenn eh nur GameTube aber bunsennN und Ranzratte sind immer gut witzig wenn sie im Rage Modus sind!
> 
> Die Nookie? Weiß grad nicht wen du meinst, aber nein bin ich nicht (spiele bzw. bin sehr selten am PC und sowas wie Videos vom zocken hochladen oder sonstiges würde ich nie machen).


 
Nein ich meinte Nookie der Kollege von Ranzratte, wegen deinem Namen Nookyn  Ist ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Jupp007 (20. Juli 2012)

Wie läuft das Game mit meinem System?
Amd x4 955
ATI 6850
8GB RAM


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Game mit meinem System?
> Amd x4 955
> ATI 6850
> 8GB RAM


 
Wird es  Ich kann es auf recht hohen Settings gut spielen, und mein PC ist bis auf der CPU ähnlich wie deiner


----------



## wari (20. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Game mit meinem System?
> Amd x4 955
> ATI 6850
> 8GB RAM


 
passt....


ich war heute so verdammt böse, ich alter pazifist 

musste ein regelrechtes blutbad am airfield in balota anrichten.. wollte eigentlich nur unseren neuen gruppenzuwachs ausrüsten...bevor wir also ewig rumlaufen und was suchen, hab ich mit meiner m24 stellung bezogen und den erst besten spieler, der ne gute waffe hatte, ausgeschaltet...

schön und gut, aber irgendwie tauchten ständig neue spieler auf, die die leiche sahen und sich draufstürzen wollten... hinzu kam, dass der ausgeschaltete spieler ständig wieder in der nähe gespawnt ist und seine leiche wieder looten wollte..

okay, was blieb uns anderes übrig, außer alles auszuschalten, was sich der leiche genähert hat... 

das ganze ging dann fast ne halbe stunde lang, bis das gebiet endlich abgesichert war und unser buddy die leiche looten konnte und sein equipment bekam..

als wir das endlich hinter uns gebracht haben, haben sich schon die nächsten spieler dem funktower genähert...  wollten die jungs eigentlich in ruhe lassern, aber hab durch meine sniper dann erkannt, was die typen für waffen hatten 

m14, der eine ne FN fal... JESUS!  die MUSSTEN wir haben!


um mal nochmal zu bekräftigen, wie OP ein sniper in der richtigen position ist, hab ich die 2 unbemerkt und sauber ausgeschaltet...

ende der aktion: 24 spielerkills, voll ausgestattete gruppenmitglieder und jede menge spaß, leider auf kosten anderer  

ein dickes sorry an die unzähligen unbekannten opfer


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ich war heute so verdammt böse, ich alter pazifist
> 
> ende der aktion: 24 spielerkills, voll ausgestattete gruppenmitglieder und jede menge spaß, leider auf kosten anderer
> ein dickes sorry an die unzähligen unbekannten opfer


 
Von deinem alten Pazifistenego ist wohl nicht mehr viel übrig - willkommen in der Welt der Banditen 
Meine letzte Schandtat: Ein Zelt nahe Berezino aufgestellt- wahnsinn wie viele sich über so ein Ding hermachen (aber immer schön im Nachhinein die Leichen verstecken )

_P.S._ Sehe gerade das dieser Beitrag der 666 ist - heftig diabolisch unterwegs heute würd ich glatt behaupten


----------



## JawMekEf (20. Juli 2012)

Ach du *******, heute wars einfach so genial! 
Erstmal: Kollege beobachtet die Kirche in Cherno, ein 7-Leute Squad da drinne. Er killt drei, und wird dann gekillt. Ich kam daraufhin dort an und lauschte an der Tür, versteckt hinter einem kleinen Schutthaufen, aufeinmal kamen zwei Leute raus - ich, Puls ganz oben. Kucken in meine Richtung aber sehen mich nicht, ich gehe zurück in ein Sicheres Haus mit Fenster ~ versuche dann über den Hintereingang die Kirchentür zu beobachten, Drei Leute des Squads kommen raus, einer sieht mich und eröffnet das Feuer. Ich aus Reflex zurück ins Haus und camp die Treppe (wohlgemerkt mit einer Makarov, nichts anderes!) Keiner kommt. Ich wage mich aus dem Haus um einer der Leichen zu looten die mein Kollege erledigt hat. Ich nimm grade das letzte Item raus, auf einmal kommen drei Leute aus der Kirche, rennen um die Kirche - an mir vorbei, außer einer, er sah wohl meine Schulter. Ich aus Angst sofort disconnect. Wartete bis der zuvor gestorbene Kollege Lagebericht gibt, und spawn dann wieder. Diesmal mit einem Revolver.
Kucke dann auf die Straße und sehe einen mit einer M14, und dem größten Rucksack in DayZ. Ich mit meinem Revolver, versteck mich in einem Hinterhof und lauf dann mit meinem Kollegen Richtung Feuerwache. Sind gerade am Hintereingang, auf einmal kommt einer um die Ecke und ballert ein ganzes AK-Magazin auf uns, ich schieß ~ Kollege schießt. Ich traf ihn am Kopf - sofort tot. Anschliessend wollte ich ihn looten, aber aufeinmal kam sein Kollege von hinten mit der Absicht eines Hinterhaltes, trifft mich und meinen Kollegen - wir beide bluten. Ab in die Feuerwache, beide nach oben. Ich war ganz oben und lieferte mir ein Feuergefecht mit meinem Revolver gegen den M14 Typen. Lief alles gut, nur doof das ich einfach gestorben bin. Durch einen Bug. Einfach umgekippt ohne irgendwelche Schüsse und Blutungen. Naja, Kollege campt mit seiner Makarov die Treppe und killt einen der Jungs, nimmt seine AK und campt weiter. Dabei beobachte ich wie einer unserer Opfer kramphaft versuchte zu respawnen, um in Cherno zu landen - "sui was killed" im Sekundentakt. Der letzte Typ hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht und ich hab mich wieder komplett ausgerüstet. Man war das geil.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab eben den größten Fang meines Spielerlebens gemacht, da Spawn ich doch direkt mal auf nem vollen 60er Server in der Factory am NW Airfield, dreh mich grade aus dem Büro um, schau zur Treppe und sehe dass da ein Spieler die Treppe hochkommt, also direkt mal mit der M14 Aim in den Kopf gedrückt und gaaaanz vorsichtig der Leiche genähert. Da er nur eine AK47 in der Hand hatte dachte ich mir da sei nicht viel zu holen, falsch gedacht. Ich habe noch nie einen so gut ausgestatteten Spieler getroffen wie ihn, der hatte wirklich jeden Scheiß dabei, ich häng euch einfach mal ein paar Screens an dann könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild machen *proll*


----------



## killer196 (20. Juli 2012)

Lol, der wird sich todärgern  in dessen haut möchte ich nicht stecken ^^


----------



## JawMekEf (20. Juli 2012)

Ich auch nicht. 
Was ist eigentlich mit morgen bzw. jetzt schon heute


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

> Ich aus Angst sofort disconnect.


PFUI! 

@ Billy

Da hat es sich also doch noch gelohnt alleine Weiterzuzocken wa? Aber ich glaub das GPS ist noch von mir


----------



## Billy.Mc John (20. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da hat es sich also doch noch gelohnt alleine Weiterzuzocken wa? Aber ich glaub das GPS ist noch von mir



Ja, ist deins. Da ich jetzt ja nen Kompass hab kannst das wieder haben oder dir was aus meiner Spielzeugkiste raussuchen wenn du möchtest


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ja, ist deins. Da ich jetzt ja nen Kompass hab kannst das wieder haben oder dir was aus meiner Spielzeugkiste raussuchen wenn du möchtest


 
Das Einzige was ich noch brauche ist ne Map und ne Uhr


----------



## arkim (20. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Ich nimm grade das letzte Item raus, auf einmal kommen drei Leute aus der Kirche, rennen um die Kirche - an mir vorbei, außer einer, er sah wohl meine Schulter. Ich aus Angst sofort disconnect.


 
Ganz toll. Also alles erschummelt.

Interessant, was manche Leute so treiben. Der hier ist gerne Medic: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/38723-broken-leg-options/
Da ist auch ein Video, wo er einen Überlebenden aufsucht und ihm hilft.

*Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie man anderen was in den Rucksack packt?*
Hier in dem Video, es startet ab der Stelle, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhi1HR8FUSY&feature=player_detailpage#t=256s packt Player PsychoBob dem Player MeatAbstract etwas in den Rucksack. Er klickt "Open Alice Pack" bei MeatAbstract. Nur das dann geöffnete Gear-Fenster verstehe ich dann nicht. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht ich sehe da den Gear von Psychobob, und was er nach links klickt, fliegt einfach raus?

Das Gear-Fenster macht mich echt manchmal wahnsinnig. Mein Rucksack? Mein Gear? Fremder Rucksack? Fremdes Gear? AAAAARGH!

*Wie kann man die Hände hinter den Kopf bringen*?


----------



## darkfailure (20. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *Wie kann man die Hände hinter den Kopf bringen*?


 
Geh auf Optionen und dann scrolls du unter "Controls" ganz runter. Da kannst du dann Surrender auf eine Taste zuweisen.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie man anderen was in den Rucksack packt?
> Hier in dem Video, es startet ab der Stelle, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhi1H...ailpage#t=256s packt Player PsychoBob dem Player MeatAbstract etwas in den Rucksack. Er klickt "Open Alice Pack" bei MeatAbstract. Nur das dann geöffnete Gear-Fenster verstehe ich dann nicht. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht ich sehe da den Gear von Psychobob, und was er nach links klickt, fliegt einfach raus?
> 
> Das Gear-Fenster macht mich echt manchmal wahnsinnig. Mein Rucksack? Mein Gear? Fremder Rucksack? Fremdes Gear? AAAAARGH!



Maustaste, Gear-Fesnter öffnet sich. Rechts dein Kram, links das vom anderen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> Was ist eigentlich mit morgen bzw. jetzt schon heute


 
Meinst Du die *Grossrazzia am NW-Airfield* ??

Die Abstimmung ist ziemlich einstimmig ausgefallen - *Sonntag, 16:00 Uhr  *!

Wer außer denen, die dort abgestimmt haben noch dabei sein möchte, meldet sich bitte nochmal bei mir !

Für heute war nur eine kleine Besprechung angedacht... leider kann ich noch nicht absehen, wann ich heute von der Arbeit komme / bzw. im TS bin.
- Wenn das absehbar ist, kündige ich es rechtzeitig an.

Wird auf jeden Fall eine ziemlich kranke Aktion


----------



## ankabo (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ja da echt mal gespannt, werde bestimmt ins Gras beißen 
Suche nachher oder morgen noch schnell eine M1014, weil die ja besser zu sein scheint als die Winchester.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja da echt mal gespannt, werde bestimmt ins Gras beißen
> Suche nachher oder morgen noch schnell eine M1014, weil die ja besser zu sein scheint als die Winchester.


 
Ach, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen !

Wir haben uns auf jeden Fall schon Maßnahmen überlegt, wie wir uns absichern gegen potentielle Leute, die sich uns anschließen wollen und uns auch looten wollen 

Näheres dazu dann im TS... 

Wenn einer sterben sollte, dann durch Zombies / durch Leute, die nicht zu uns gehören oder durch Bugs... wobei das bei einer anständigen Absicherung und Absprache eigentlich ausgeschlossen werden sollte !


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja da echt mal gespannt, werde bestimmt ins Gras beißen
> Suche nachher oder morgen noch schnell eine M1014, weil die ja besser zu sein scheint als die Winchester.


 
Ansichtssache  Je nach Munitionsart streut die M1014 mehr als die Winchester.




> Meinst Du die Grossrazzia am NW-Airfield ??



Wir bräuchten am besten 20 Leute. Diese dann an den beiden Barracken und an den Türmen aufteilen. Vielleicht noch ein paar Spotter die weiter abseits versteckt sind und ausschau halten. 

Bei so vielen Leuten wird es aber mit der Disziplin und der Koordination sehr schwer. Meine Glaskugel sagt Chaos und Verderben vorraus. 

Btw Snake. Der Admin von unserem Server gestern hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Er hat gefragt ob wir nicht mal Lust haben ihn zu helfen da er auf seinem Server immer am Airfield getötet wird... *hust*


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> ...Wir bräuchten am besten 20 Leute. Diese dann an den beiden Barracken und an den Türmen aufteilen. Vielleicht noch ein paar Spotter die weiter abseits versteckt sind und ausschau halten.


 
16 ! - Denk an die Slots im TS 

für diese vorerst "eine" Aktion werden wir wohl kaum auf 32 Slots erhöhen !

Bei der Umfrage haben sich bisher 5 Leute gemeldet, die bisher nicht zu unsere festen Truppe gehören:

-Primer
-lol2k
-ankabo
-dressler18
-timetoremember
-(primer12 ist ein fake)

Weiterhin müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass bis zu 8 Leute von uns online sind - das bedeutet, *wir haben noch 3 Slots frei* !

Diese werden an Leute gehen, die sich per PM melden...

Ich denke mit 16 Mann kann man so so einiges reißen


----------



## arkim (20. Juli 2012)

darkfailure schrieb:


> Geh auf Optionen und dann scrolls du unter "Controls" ganz runter. Da kannst du dann Surrender auf eine Taste zuweisen.


 
Ach Surrender. Ich hatte das falsch übersetzt und überhaupt nicht geschnallt... Thx, auch Robo fürs Gear erklären.


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja da echt mal gespannt, werde bestimmt ins Gras beißen
> Suche nachher oder morgen noch schnell eine M1014, weil die ja besser zu sein scheint als die Winchester.


 
Wenn jemand ins Gras beißt, sichern die anderen sein Equipment und wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal nicht klappen sollte, schiesst man sich es einfach wieder zusammen. In der Gruppe dauert das nicht länger als 1-2 Stunden 

Für Sonntag sehe ich auch absolutes Chaos vorraus, da es viele geben wird welche die feste Organisation unserer Gruppe nocht nicht ganz verstehen. Lustig wirds aber ^^


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Leuten wird es aber mit der Disziplin und der Koordination sehr schwer. Meine Glaskugel sagt Chaos und Verderben vorraus.



Dann haben wir dieselbe Glaskugel - sollten froh sein wenn wir uns nicht schon gleich zu Beginn aus Versehen alle ne Ladung Blei in den Hintern pusten 
Habe heute Nacht schon den ersten Char in die Nähe unseres Treffpunktes gebracht - im Schutz der Dunkelheit kann man ja schnell mal ein paar Kilometer zurücklegen und noch fehlendes Equip erbeuten! 
Mit meinem zweiten bin ich in den frühen Morgenstunden bereits Richtung Nordwesten gezogen - Vorbereitungen laufen


----------



## Bluefire87 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich würde gerne Antibiotikum, einen Kompass und eine Karte gegen Waffen oder andere Ausrüstungsgegenstände wie NV, Ghillie etc. tauschen. 

Ein Versuch ist es ja mal wert.


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Antibiotikum, einen Kompass und eine Karte gegen Waffen oder andere Ausrüstungsgegenstände wie NV, Ghillie etc. tauschen.
> 
> Ein Versuch ist es ja mal wert.


 
Hrhr - seit dem letzten Update sind Ghillis scheinbar so selten geworden wie blumenpflückende Zombies! Der letzten der einen trug lag tot aufm Airstrip 
Werde heute Nachmittag nochmal Ausschau nach NV & Carmo- bzw. Ghillisuit halten!


----------



## Bluefire87 (20. Juli 2012)

Ja, eines der drei von dir genannten Dinge würde ich auch verdammt gerne mal haben.

Hatte da bislang noch kein Glück, allerdings traue ich mich auch alleine nicht wirklich in Richtung NW-Airfield.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ins Gras beißt, sichern die anderen sein Equipment und wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal nicht klappen sollte, *schiesst *man sich es einfach wieder zusammen. In der Gruppe dauert das nicht länger als 1-2 Stunden
> 
> Für Sonntag sehe ich auch absolutes Chaos vorraus, da es viele geben wird welche die feste Organisation unserer Gruppe nocht nicht ganz verstehen. Lustig wirds aber ^^


 
Sich zusammenschießen bei der Aktion halte ich für keine gute Idee 



Robonator schrieb:


> ...
> Btw Snake. Der Admin von unserem Server  gestern hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Er hat gefragt ob wir nicht mal Lust  haben ihn zu helfen da er auf seinem Server immer am Airfield getötet  wird... *hust*


 
Hahaha... der arme 

Können uns ja mal mit ihm verabreden, wobei der Admin natürlich eine gefährliche Macht hat, wenn er unsere ingame Namen kennt...



lol2k schrieb:


> Hrhr - seit dem letzten Update sind Ghillis  scheinbar so selten geworden wie blumenpflückende Zombies! Der letzten  der einen trug lag tot aufm Airstrip
> Werde heute Nachmittag nochmal Ausschau nach NV & Carmo- bzw. Ghillisuit halten!


 
Also wir sind momentan alle mit Ghillies ausgerüstet, hatten aber auch verdammtes Glück, diese wunderschöne Zeltstadt zu finden 
- Wo und auf welchem Server kann ich natürlich nicht verraten 

Wäre natürlich eine super angenehme Sache, wenn bei der groß angelegten Aktion jeder eins hätte... dann könnte man bei Zivilisten sofort das F*uer eröffnen 

Aber wir werden schon alle Teilnehmer anständig ausgerüstet bekommen 



lol2k schrieb:


> ...
> Habe heute Nacht schon den ersten Char in  die Nähe unseres Treffpunktes gebracht - im Schutz der Dunkelheit kann  man ja schnell mal ein paar Kilometer zurücklegen und noch fehlendes  Equip erbeuten!
> Mit meinem zweiten bin ich in den frühen Morgenstunden bereits Richtung Nordwesten gezogen - Vorbereitungen laufen


 
Du hast mit deinen 2 Chars natürlich am wenigsten zu verlieren... ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir Sorgen machen muss !?


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hrhr - seit dem letzten Update sind Ghillis scheinbar so selten geworden wie blumenpflückende Zombies! Der letzten der einen trug lag tot aufm Airstrip
> Werde heute Nachmittag nochmal Ausschau nach NV & Carmo- bzw. Ghillisuit halten!


 
Ghillies haben wir im Überfluss aber nur für Core-Member der Truppe


----------



## ankabo (20. Juli 2012)

Naja, also wegen dem Chaos... Ich bin da leicht zu kommandieren.
Ihr sagt lauf, ich frag wohin. Ihr sagt schiess und ich frag auf wen... IHR seid die eingespielte Truppe und ich nur jemand, der mal dazugehören möchte.
Bin also wie ein neuer in der Klasse, aber nicht in den Hintern treten und meine Knarre verstecken


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> ...IHR seid die eingespielte Truppe und ich nur jemand, der mal dazugehören möchte.
> ...


 
Diesbezüglich noch zur Info:

Wir sind derzeit im Schnitt jeden Abend 6-8 Mann, haben generelles Interesse an weiteren Zugängen und es herrscht eine recht angenehme Atmosspähre bei uns.

Wer also von den Teilnehmern nach der Aktion Interesse hat bei uns weiterzuspielen und auch zu uns passt, ist generell eingeladen.

Eines der Hauptprobleme dabei sind immer die neuen Stimmen und die Eingewöhnungsphase beiderseits...

Eine der Hauptvorraussetzungen ist bei uns klar definiert:

Wer dauerhaft mit uns durch Chernarus ziehen möchte, sollte nicht noch in anderen Gruppen unterwegs sein,
solchen Leuten kann man einfach ohne Risiko nichts anvertrauen (Zeltplätze, Stellplätze von Fahrzeugen und Stammserver...) !

Die Koordination werden wir schon irgendwie hinbekommen - 2-4 Squads - jeweils einen Squadleader (Squadleaderfunk im TS wurde schon realisiert) und die ganze Sache wird laufen


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Bin also wie ein neuer in der Klasse, aber nicht in den Hintern treten und meine Knarre verstecken







Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Du hast mit deinen 2 Chars natürlich am wenigsten zu verlieren... ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir Sorgen machen muss !?



Da ist sie wieder - die Paranoia 
Werd versuchen den zweiten Char in den nächsten Stunden mit medical equipment auszustaffieren. Das wird wohl eines der ersten Dinge sein die knapp werden könnten bei der Razzia!


*Edit:*
Schaue grad ein Interview mit Rocket - er hat in den letzten Tagen eine Lösung für das Logout-Problem programmiert! 
Ab Min. 15:17 geht er konkret darauf ein! So sollen Logouts & Logins aufgezeichnet werden. Wiederholt jnd. den Vorgang des Ein- und Ausloggens mehrfach, gibt es einen _cooldown_ für erneutes joinen. Das gilt natürlich nicht wenn der Char dabei ablebt. 
Außerdem wird so den Spielern entgegengewirkt, die solange respawnen, bis sie an ihrer "Lieblingsstelle" sind.
Und das Beste: Wiederholt man das Serverhopping über eine längere Zeit wird man "bestraft". Im Extremfall wird dann der Char vom Server gelöscht bzw. automatisch unter die virtuelle Erde gebracht!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...Da ist sie wieder - die Paranoia
> ...



Ist die Paranoia nicht ominpräsent in DayZ ?!


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2012)

huhu, hab schon von vielen gehört, das das ding hier fetzen soll, aber ich hör ungern auf andre, somit hats bissl gedauert bis ich aus langeweile hier mal am lesen war. nun laß ich hier 3 4 seiten zürück zufällig ein paar stories und konnt garnich glauben, dass ihr von nem spiel redet ^^ war sogleich angefixt und nahm mir den startpost vor... scharfe kritik 

da fehlts ja an allem *hust* wenigstens hats der dl-link mit reingeschafft. ich weis aber immernoch kaum, was das für ne mod is. ein paar kurze worte dazu wären nice gewesen. das erste vid hat schon ein wenig geholfen, aber es zeigt ja eher die grundlagen anhand des endgames. wies scheint, startet man neu im süden an der küste und versucht sich besser auszurüsten und dann möglichst durch die büsche in sicherheit richtung norden zu bringen? man will die beute ja nich gleich wieder verlieren.

jetz tauchen aber schon erste fragen auf: was pasiert, wenn ich sterb? fang ich wieder im süden an? ich laß in den geschichten, das die leute ihre eignen leichen wieder zurückplündern wollten (verständlich), aber das impliziert ja, dass man NICHT wieder ganz am start anfängt ^^ also wie is da das gameplay, oder die vorgehensweise vom spiel. wann passiert was ^^

ihr sollt jetz ned zu detailliert sein, das tutorial vid ließ ja schon gute möglichkeiten hier durchblicken und spoilern is doof 

so, jetz aber erstmal zur kernfrage, ohne die all das drumherum wenig sinn macht: arma kostet geld? ^^ wenn ja, wieviel? es gab ja ma sonen army shooter der umsonst war, kA ob das arma war oder wieder was andres ^^ kosten wären natürlich schade, aber nen 10er oder so würd ich glatt investieren. dafür sieht das ding echt vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> huhu, hab schon von vielen gehört, das das ding hier fetzen soll, aber ich hör ungern auf andre, somit hats bissl gedauert bis ich aus langeweile hier mal am lesen war. nun laß ich hier 3 4 seiten zürück zufällig ein paar stories und konnt garnich glauben, dass ihr von nem spiel redet ^^ war sogleich angefixt und nahm mir den startpost vor... scharfe kritik
> 
> da fehlts ja an allem *hust* wenigstens hats der dl-link mit reingeschafft. ich weis aber immernoch kaum, was das für ne mod is. ein paar kurze worte dazu wären nice gewesen. das erste vid hat schon ein wenig geholfen, aber es zeigt ja eher die grundlagen anhand des endgames. wies scheint, startet man neu im süden an der küste und versucht sich besser auszurüsten und dann möglichst durch die büsche in sicherheit richtung norden zu bringen? man will die beute ja nich gleich wieder verlieren.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, wo fange ich an... 

Also zur Kernfrage:

Im ersten Post findest Du einen Link zu ArmaX - das beinhaltet alles, was Du brauchst !
Du kannst aber auch die Combined Operations kaufen, einfach mal bei Amazon oder Steam eingeben 
Ich habe ArmaX für 25€ bekommen 

Zu den weiteren Fragen:

Wenn man spawnt (unabhängig davon, ob es das erste Mal ist, oder nach dem Ableben) spawnt man generell im Süden in Küstennähe.

Equippen kann man sich überall (Karten zu Lootpunkten findest Du auch im ersten Post).
Es bietet sich natürlich an, sich im Süden die Grundversorgung zu suchen (Waffe, Karte, Kompass, Essen und Trinken...) und dann weiter zu ziehen und weiter im Norden die HighEndEquip zu suchen.
Zu beachten dabei ist natürlich, das im Norden die Spieler natürlich meist auch besser ausgerüstet sind und nicht umbedingt freundlicher sind 

Tutorials gibt es in Video-Form, mehr als Du dir anschauen kannst - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself 

Wenn man stirbt und seine eigene Leiche plündern will, braucht man großes Glück - man muss schneller da sein, als der potentielle Todesschütze und die Leiche kann despawnen (zeitlich vom Server abhängig afaik...).

Ich würde dir als Einsteiger empfehlen:

Such dir gleichgesinnte und sammle Erfahrungen indem Du einfach losrennst


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> [...] das erste vid hat schon ein wenig geholfen, aber es zeigt ja eher die grundlagen anhand des endgames. wies scheint, startet man neu im süden an der küste und versucht sich besser auszurüsten und dann möglichst durch die büsche in sicherheit richtung norden zu bringen? man will die beute ja nich gleich wieder verlieren.
> 
> jetz tauchen aber schon erste fragen auf: was pasiert, wenn ich sterb? fang ich wieder im süden an? ich laß in den geschichten, das die leute ihre eignen leichen wieder zurückplündern wollten (verständlich), aber das impliziert ja, dass man NICHT wieder ganz am start anfängt ^^ also wie is da das gameplay, oder die vorgehensweise vom spiel. wann passiert was ^^
> 
> so, jetz aber erstmal zur kernfrage, ohne die all das drumherum wenig sinn macht: arma kostet geld? ^^ wenn ja, wieviel? es gab ja ma sonen army shooter der umsonst war, kA ob das arma war oder wieder was andres ^^ kosten wären natürlich schade, aber nen 10er oder so würd ich glatt investieren. dafür sieht das ding echt vielversprechend aus.


 
Wie überlebt man in DayZ?

- Finde Nahrung, Flüssigkeit (denn dein Char bekommt nach gewisser Zeit Hunger und Durst - wird dieser nicht gestillt, kannst du daran sterben)

- Finde eine Waffe um dich zu verteidigen (in erster Linie gegen Zombies, später gegen Spieler) und Gegenstände die es dir ermöglichen, in der 225km² großen Spielwelt Orientierung zu finden! [Hast du bspw. eine Uhr, kannst du schauen wie die Sonne steht und so anhand der Schattenbildung grob die Himmelsrichtung bestimmen. Einfacher ist dabei natürlich ein Kompass.]

-Ziel des Spiels: *Überlebe* 

Ungeschriebene Regel Nr.1: 
Traue niemanden

Ungeschriebene Regel Nr. 2:
Gewinn dein gefundenes Equipment nicht zu lieb - es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis du stirbst und somit alles verlierst.

Ungeschriebene Regel Nr. 3:
Bring für dieses Spiel eine Menge Zeit, Ruhe und Ausdauer & Gelassenheit mit! Hektische Spielweise und schnelles Eleminieren anderer ist in dieser Simulation höchst tödlich!

In DayZ steht der Moment, das Erlebte im Vordergrund, nicht was du schon "aufgesammelt" hast. Denn du kannst jede Sekunde alles verlieren und beginnst wieder von vorn - meist am Strand im Süden des Landes!
Dieser Mod ist wirklich hart zu beschreiben, weil erst durch das Spielen die Begeisterung entsteht! Selbst Videos oder Let´s plays vermitteln nicht das Spielgefühl!
Die Grundlage für diesen Mod stellt "ArmA II Combined Operations". Momentan ist es bspw. relativ günstig (für 19,99€) im Steam Summer Sale erhältlich!


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2012)

ja lol, eben wegen dieser spielcharackteristik ziehts mich ja an wie ne motte das licht >< is natürlich schade, dass man das kaufen muss :/ ich kenn mich jetz mit arma an sich überhaupt nich aus. is combined operations nen addon oder gar sone art "gold edition" wo hauptspiel und addons bei sind? ich blick das jetz (im zugegebenermaßen noch völlig uninformierten zustand) noch rein garnich. ^^

und steam verabscheue ich *duck* gibts ja aber hoffentlich auch ohne das ätzende gerumbel oder?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ...is combined operations nen addon oder gar sone art "gold edition" wo hauptspiel und addons bei sind? ich blick das jetz (im zugegebenermaßen noch völlig uninformierten zustand) noch rein garnich. ^^
> ...


 
Also bei der momentanen Preislage bietet sich Arma II - Combined Operations am ehesten an !

Es beinhaltet ARMA 2 BLACK EDITION und ARMA 2: OPERATION ARROWHEAD 

OPERATION ARROWHEAD ist eine Erweiterung des Hauptspieles Armed Assault II - was eine Kriegssimulation ist und kein EgoShooter !

Wenn Du die Grafikqualität noch etwas verbessern möchtest, holst Du dir noch die Erweiterung "Private Military Company", wobei Du dann direkt zur ArmaX Edition greifen solltest, die bei Amazon für 35€ den Besitzer wechselt


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> [...]is combined operations nen addon oder gar sone art "gold edition" wo hauptspiel und addons bei sind? ich blick das jetz (im zugegebenermaßen noch völlig uninformierten zustand) noch rein garnich. ^^
> 
> und steam verabscheue ich *duck* gibts ja aber hoffentlich auch ohne das ätzende gerumbel oder?



Ich verweise einfach mal auf meinen Post zu Beginn des Threads 


---

Krass - das ging schnell! 
Gestern wurde offiziell das erste Konkurrenzprodukt zu DayZ bekannt gegeben. Es hört auf den Namen *"The War Z"*
Mehr Infos _hier_

Rockets Reaktion auf die Bekanntgabe


----------



## Billy.Mc John (20. Juli 2012)

@ DarkMo

Ich glaube so kann ich dir das DayZ Gefühl am besten beschreiben.
Ich spiele schon seit einer Ewigkeit Shooter, hab wirklich fast jedes Spiel miterlebt, von Horror bis actiongeladenes Battlefield, ich glaube irgendwann wird man da etwas stumpf und verliert diese "Aufregung".
Vor zwei Tagen dann war ich malwieder am DayZ zocken, lief Nachts komplett allein im schleichgang über das NW Airfield und war echt gut ausgerüstet, aufeinmal seh ich wie ein Spieler direkt vor mir um die Ecke kommt, mich sieht, und gleich wieder umdreht. Ich wusste genau dass er mich auch gesehen hatte und tat also genau dasselbe. Ich schwörs dir hier und jetzt, mir hat mein Herz sowas von bis zum Halsch geschlagen, es hätte genau so um mein echtes Leben gehen können.
Aufeinmal schoss eine solche Menge Adrenalin durch meinen Körper, ich also einmal um die Mauer rum und mich auf die Lauer gelegt, immernoch dieses schreckliche Pochen im Hals, und werde von ihm erwischt als ich nach 2min aufstehe um zu sehen ob er noch dort ist.
Nachdem man tot ist regt man sich kurz auf aber das vergeht schnell wieder, viel schlimmer ist der Moment kurz davor.
Ach das lässt sich einfach so schwer beschreiben, das muss man selbst gespielt haben.
Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass noch kein anderes Spiel ein solch realistisches Angstgefühl in mir ausgelöst hat, nicht weil es so gruselig ist, sonder viel mehr weil es dir in diesem Moment alles so verdammt real erscheint.


----------



## arkim (20. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> [/U]Bring für dieses Spiel eine Menge Zeit, Ruhe und Ausdauer & Gelassenheit mit! Hektische Spielweise und schnelles Eleminieren anderer ist in dieser Simulation höchst tödlich!



Wie kann man nur Gelassenheit lernen? Ich lauerte eben in einem Raum, mit klarem Vorteil, weil ich jemanden herankommen sah in 3rd Person. Hatte einen Revolver und einen Haufen gute Sachen. Doch dann bin ich immer nah dem Herzinfarkt und bleibe nicht cool - Hektik bricht aus - schieße dann schon mal irgendwo hin, nur nicht auf den Gegner, und dann isses schon passiert,,,,,, ARGHHHH! Ich glaub ich muss mal Morphium nehmen


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Gelassenheit lernen? Ich lauerte eben in einem Raum, mit klarem Vorteil, weil ich jemanden herankommen sah in 3rd Person. Hatte einen Revolver und einen Haufen gute Sachen. Doch dann bin ich immer nah dem Herzinfarkt und bleibe nicht cool - Hektik bricht aus - schieße dann schon mal irgendwo hin, nur nicht auf den Gegner, und dann isses schon passiert,,,,,, ARGHHHH! Ich glaub ich muss mal Morphium nehmen



Ich empfehle dir Gras um die Nerven zu bewahren 


_Edit_:
Wenn ich mir die angekündigten Features des "Konkurrenten" zu DayZ so durchlese, werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass sich die aktuelle Survival-Horror-Spielergemeinde in zwei Lager spalten wird. Ähnlich wie es beim Fussball mit PES und Fifa oder bei Shootern wie MW3 und Battlefield 3 momentan der Fall ist.


----------



## wari (20. Juli 2012)

laut entwickler ist dieses spiel seit 2009 in entwicklung... das glaub ich ihnen nieeeemals! entweder haben sies seit dayz angepasst, oder es is wirklich nur so dahingesagt, damit man sie nicht beschuldigen kann, alles von dayz kopiert zu haben.. sogar die spielermodelle sehn teilweise aus wie in dayz^^

wie auch immer, ich begrüße diesen trend, konkurrenz kann nie schaden und belebt das geschäft.. mal sehn wies wird...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade mal die Anforderungen auf der offiziellen Seite gelesen:

"Requirements:


ArmA II: Combined Operations
DayZ Mod Files _(Available on the downloads page)_
Balls"


----------



## arkim (20. Juli 2012)

Boah, sehr intensive Schlacht am Balota-Tower. Ich mit einer leisen M9 und einer AKS74-Kobra, im Turm ein willensfester Gegner. Am Ende waren wir beide tot. *Eigentlich war ich im Vorteil, weil man mit der AKS schon ziemich nah zoomen kann - nur habe ich damit nie getroffen?!?!?* Meilenweit daqneben?!?! Zeroing gibts da nicht. Erst, als ich nicht mehr durch dieses Zieldingens da geschaut habe, sondern nur mit langem Rechtsklick rangezoomt habe und die grünen Zielmarker genommen habe, traf ich. Aber was war da los?
Ich war beim Balota-Tower direkt bei den Tannen hinter dem Eingang, also nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

Also dieses WarZ hört sich ja zu gut an... Ich denke nicht das da viel dahinter ist, besonders da es sich anhört wie ein komplett neues Spiel und ich glaube nicht das man in Arma einfach mal so eigene Maps erstellen kann und das die Engine es schafft sowas wie einen Shop darzustellen ^^


----------



## Fexzz (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich find auch, dieses The War Z sieht ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Und wenn das wirklich die Features haben soll, die sie dort angegeben haben und es wirklich im Herbst releasen wollen könnte ich mir schon vorstellen,
dass das länger in Produktion ist. Warum allerdings so lange warten mit dem großen Knall?


----------



## Jupp007 (20. Juli 2012)

Braucht man für DayZ nur den Six updater? Der lädt die Beta Patches automatisch?


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Braucht man für DayZ nur den Six updater? Der lädt die Beta Patches automatisch?


 
Theoretisch ja, aber ich hasse das Mistteil und mache lieber alles manuell ^^


----------



## Jupp007 (20. Juli 2012)

Okay, ich hab so ein Gefühl, dass es gleich im Sale ist


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2012)

so, habs jetz im laden mal bestellt. mit glück isses am dienstag mit der nächsten lieferung dabei. unser andrer laden hatte das garnich mehr... zu alt -.- zu alt aber 25 ocken, aha. zudem find ichs bei amazon nur noch für 35 euro? oO heut mittag hatt ichs noch für 25 gesehn lol. weil für den preis hätt ichs auch bei amazon geholt (soferns ohne versandkosten is und sofort lieferbar). dreck da, will ned warten


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, habs jetz im laden mal bestellt. mit glück isses am dienstag mit der nächsten lieferung dabei. unser andrer laden hatte das garnich mehr... zu alt -.- zu alt aber 25 ocken, aha. zudem find ichs bei amazon nur noch für 35 euro? oO heut mittag hatt ichs noch für 25 gesehn lol. weil für den preis hätt ichs auch bei amazon geholt (soferns ohne versandkosten is und sofort lieferbar). dreck da, will ned warten


 
Welche Version haste dir denn gekauft? Ich hab mir damals bei meinem MM die Arma X Version für ich glaub 35€ gekauft


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2012)

das is combined operations. und gekauft isse noch ned, der laden hatse nur bestellt ^^ weil ich will halt nur die mod, un da stören mich eigentlich schon diese 25 euro enorm :/ aber arma2 ansich soll ja au ned schlecht sein, also hoff ich, das es kein rausgeworfenes geld is.

aber wo wir gerade dabei sin: hab eben mal das mit dem warZ da gelesen. das is dann nen eigenständiges spiel oder wie? weil da was von 30$ stand. ich hab jetz wenig bock, dass dayZ auch mal kostenpflichtig ended  weil arma2 kaufen UND dann nochma kohle für das ding abdrücken? näääää ^^ weil die mod so toll is, hätt ich au nix dagegen, wenn 10€ von den 25 kaufpreis an die gingen, das hätte aus meiner sicht ja mehr sinn ^^


----------



## art90 (20. Juli 2012)

co gibts für 20 auf steam.

ist zufällig jmd in der nähe von stary sobor und hat n bisl morphium für mich?


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, habs jetz im laden mal bestellt. mit glück isses am dienstag mit der nächsten lieferung dabei. unser andrer laden hatte das garnich mehr... zu alt -.- zu alt aber 25 ocken, aha. zudem find ichs bei amazon nur noch für 35 euro? oO heut mittag hatt ichs noch für 25 gesehn lol. weil für den preis hätt ichs auch bei amazon geholt (soferns ohne versandkosten is und sofort lieferbar). dreck da, will ned warten



Steam ist die schnelle Lösung für Kurzentschlossene! 
Ich selbst lehne Origins ab, hab mich aber damit abgefunden, dass künftig wohl alles online ablaufen wird - die Entwicklung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten - nur im eigenen Kopf


----------



## NOOKYN (20. Juli 2012)

Was ist der letzte Beta Patch von Arma2, der funktioniert also ohne das man sein ganzes Equipment verliert und neu spawnt? Geht der ganz neue auch schon ohne Probleme, oder gibt es da momentan noch viele Bugs? Bin gerade komplett ausgerüstet (inkl M107 etc.) und möchte ungern alles wegen eines Fehlers verlieren!


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

95054 ist dr letzte funzende


----------



## NOOKYN (20. Juli 2012)

habe ihn jetzt mal installiert, danke!

*Eine Frage an Six Updater User: habt ihr bei euch bei Optionen im Six Updater die Pfade eingetragen oder einfach leer gelassen?*

*Edit: steig so langsam nicht mehr durch, ich habe in verschiedenen Ordnern im Operation Arrowhead Ordner mehrere OA.exe und alle unterschiedliche Versionen, muss irgendwas schief gelaufen sein anscheinend bei der Installation! Will jetzt aber auch nichts löschen, nachher mache ich was kaputt. 

Allerdings war ich grad im Hauptmenü von Arma2, nachdem ich von einem Server runter bin und da steht unten rechts in der Ecke die aktuellste Beta Version von Arma2 wobei ich eben über den Beta Patch Launcher die Version 95054 installiert habe und das auch so bei den Details steht wenn ich bei der Exe im Ordner SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta auf Rechtsklick drücke! Ich steig da nicht mehr durch!

Anscheinend ist eine der .exe die aktuellste also habe ich schon den aktuellsten Beta Patch installiert von Arma2, nur die Frage welche .exe der Six Updater startet und wieso die die aktuellste ist! Solange alles läuft ist mir das langsam eigentlich alles egal, verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht, sowas hatte ich noch nie bei irgendeinem Game! Aber naja, halt Arma!

@Robonator, könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal drauf achten wenn du von einem Server runtergehst, welche Version bei dir unten in der Ecke steht (also im Hauptmenü von Arma2)? 

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## timetoremember (20. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> habe ihn jetzt mal installiert, danke!
> 
> *Eine Frage an Six Updater User: habt ihr bei euch bei Optionen im Six Updater die Pfade eingetragen oder einfach leer gelassen?*


Ich habs einfach so gelassen.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

> @Robonator, könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal drauf achten wenn du von einem Server runtergehst, welche Version bei dir unten in der Ecke steht (also im Hauptmenü von Arma2)?


Wenn ich über den Beta-Launcher starte dann ist unten die selbe Nummer wie die vom Beta-Patch...


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Steam ist die schnelle Lösung für Kurzentschlossene!
> Ich selbst lehne Origins ab, hab mich aber damit abgefunden, dass künftig wohl alles online ablaufen wird - die Entwicklung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten - nur im eigenen Kopf


 dat is mir relativ wumps. wenns mich 5 euro un paar tage wartezeit kostet isses mir das wert. wäre es steam only gewesen, hätte ich lieber ganz verzichtet. ich will steam ned und ne mod is ganz sicher nich der grund, das zu ändern  reicht mir,das das drecks origin sich hier eingenistet hat wegen bf3. brauch ned irgendwelche mist 3. programme zu jedem game.


----------



## ankabo (20. Juli 2012)

Einen DayZ Server mit 40 Slots für knapp 20€... Da kommt man schon ins grübeln: http://gameserver.gamed.de/spiele/arma-2-gameserever-mit-dayz-mod-mieten.html


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2012)

Was hat der Typ bloß für Drogen genommen 
Dayz - Grand Massacre - YouTube

Oder was Butter_Milch grad im TS gepostet hat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gzy0s8NL2E&list=FLBl40uCdo8Oi83LRHtvk-7w&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2012)

bin auch schon gerade am überlegen mit 2 Kollegen einen Server zu mieten, erst einmal für einen Monat und dann schauen wie es läuft. Eventuell machen wir am Anfang mit Passwort und dann eher ohne PVP sondern eher miteinander zocken für den Anfang und sich Leute dazu suchen, die auch Bock drauf haben und denen dann das Passwort mitteilen. Mal sehen, gibt viele Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Robonator (21. Juli 2012)

DayZ Server mit PW werden wirklich ungern gesehen  Ebenso Server mit nur wenig Slots  
Rocket gibt den Server-Besitzern ja bestimmte vorschriften an die sie sich halten müssen, sonst kommt der Server auf die Blacklist. 
Aber private Server sind doch eh langweilig. Man trifft auf niemand neues und hat eigentlich keine Herausforderung. Dazu bekommt man dieses Gefühl der Angst und der Panik nicht mehr und man wird auch nicht mehr so paranoid. 
Dazu rennt man stumpf durch die Städte und sammelt alles auf... Und dann? Zombies töten? Da kann ich auch Dead Rising oder Left 4 Dead zocken ^^


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2012)

Server mit wenig Slots kannst du gar nicht mieten, zumindest bei Hostern wie Gamed etc. musst mindestens 40 Slots.

Ich will den Server auch nicht dauernd auf PW setzen, aber eine gewisse Zeit mal ohne den Stress rumzulaufen, jedes Fahrzeug etc. nach 5 min zu verlieren weil alle nur geil drauf sind ist auch ganz angenehm und so kann man sich mal ein kleines Lager aufbauen für den Notfall und auch mal alles im Game nutzen. Haben z.B. jetzt paar Kollegen dabei, die komplett neu anfangen mit dem Game und wir sind komplett auf der anderen Seite, somit können sie sich etwas Loot zusammen suchen und ein Squad mit uns bilden und dann kann man das Spiel mal richtig ausreizen, sonst ist es sehr schwer ein Squad in der Größe so aufzubauen und vor alle dem sich zusammen zu finden, da einer mindestens immer vorher gekillt wird, selbst wenn er grad erst mit Standard Loot gespawned ist.


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juli 2012)

Jo hab auch schon überlegt nen Server zu nehmen 
Einfach um mal nen festen Anlaufpunkt zu haben und sich bei Problemem selber drum kümmern zu können


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juli 2012)

Server mit Passwort sind "lame", und werden über kurz oder lang hoffentlich alle vom Hive ausgeschlossen. Wer auf geschützten/privaten Servern spielt, der sollte mit den entsprechenden Chars keinen Zugang zu öffentlichen Servern bekommen. Wie schon erwähnt wäre das ziemlich unfair allen anderen gegenüber, da man immer locker mit der besten Ausrüstung nen public joinen könnte, und im Todesfall innerhalb von Minuten wieder top ausgerüstet zurück wäre. Das ist wie cheaten und hat in MP-Spielen nichts zu suchen.

Wer sich ausrüsten will kann das auch problemlos auf relativ leeren publics. Natürlich bleibt auch da ein gewisses Restrisiko, aber hey - das ist nunmal DayZ.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. Juli 2012)

Wieso kann ich keine M9 Mags für die M9 SD benützen? Brauch ich da extra M9SD Mags oder wieso gehen die normalen nicht?


----------



## Bluefire87 (21. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich keine M9 Mags für die M9 SD benützen? Brauch ich da extra M9SD Mags oder wieso gehen die normalen nicht?


 
Ja, die normalen gehen gehen nicht. Muss SD Munition sein.


----------



## ankabo (21. Juli 2012)

So, mal eben für unsere Aktion morgen einkaufen gehen


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

gibts denn hier trüppchen schon, denen ich mich dann hoffentlich nächste woche anschließen könnte? weil irgendwie klingts so, als machen hier 20 mann jeweils ihr eignes ding >< is ja au ned grad zielführend oder?


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2012)

Meh.... in 9 Tagen kann ich auch endlich


----------



## ankabo (21. Juli 2012)

Komme gerade irgendwie auf keinen Server mehr, trotz richtiger Patches.
Und von 1.62 kommt man nicht mehr auf 1.61 zurück...

Edit: Habs doch hinbekommen... So ein Mist immer.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

du spielst auch alles papzt hm?  wir können ja ma schauen, ob wir nen panzer zusammen gebaut bekommen


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. Juli 2012)

Ja wir haben unser 6-8 Mann Trüppchen immer am Start. Sind zwar alle noch relativ nooblike, aber dafür verdammt gut ausgestattete Noobs


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2012)

> du spielst auch alles papzt hm?  wir können ja ma schauen, ob wir nen panzer zusammen gebaut bekommen


Ich spiele das, was mir gerade gefällt.... und das kann unter umständen viel sein  Ich hatte jetzt über 4 Wochen kein richtiges Internet mehr, da ist man über jeden Kontakt froh. Und außerdem ist das Spiel mal was anderes Ich hoffe der TS ist immer schön voll


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

ach man, ich will endlich zooooocken ^^ hab mir jetz scho zig lets plays reingezogen, fetzt fetzt fetzt ^^ is das mit dem "friendly?" geschreibsel im chat eigentlich normal? kann mir garnich vorstellen, das das was bringen soll? >< friendly? - yes - bäm bäm hahahahahahaha


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich keine M9 Mags für die M9 SD benützen? Brauch ich da extra M9SD Mags oder wieso gehen die normalen nicht?


 SD-Waffen benötigen die entsprechende SD-Munition, die normale (Non-SD) Variante einer Waffe hingegen nimmt beide Arten von Munni (SD und Non-SD), wobei SD-Munni immer etwas schwächer ist. Die mMn beste (Einhand) Waffe hier ist die PDW, da sie M9+MP5+G17+PDW-Mags frist, und zusammen mit MP5SD und M9SD Munni  (es soll laut DayZ-Wiki auch PDW-SD Munition geben, gesehen habe ich sie allerdings noch nie) zu einer SD-Waffe wird - allerdings nur für Zombies (diese werden mit der PDW+SD-Mags nicht mehr angezogen), andere Spieler hören die PDW mit SD-Munni hingegen ganz normal.


			
				dayzwiki.com schrieb:
			
		

> If SD ammunition is loaded into the PDW, the gun will not attract  zombies although other players will hear it as though unsilenced shots  were fired.



Dadurch das sie 6 verschiedene Magazine frist sollte man immer genug Munni für das Ding finden. Und auf den Kopf geschossen fallen auch Zs nach einem Treffer um (auf den Körper braucht es allerdings 2-4 Treffer, je nach Körperteil).


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2012)

Ja ich ärger mich nur gerade, dass ich vor 2 Wochen ARMA deinstalliert habe  Aber naja mit ner 25MBit Leitung sollte ich das schnell alles wieder drauf bekommen.


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gibts denn hier trüppchen schon, denen ich mich dann hoffentlich nächste woche anschließen könnte? weil irgendwie klingts so, als machen hier 20 mann jeweils ihr eignes ding >< is ja au ned grad zielführend oder?


 
Ich zock hier immer mit zwei oder drei ausm Forum zusammen im TS 
Bin aber auch erst frühestens Mittwoch wieder am Start^^


----------



## Primer (21. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ach man, ich will endlich zooooocken ^^ hab mir jetz scho zig lets plays reingezogen, fetzt fetzt fetzt ^^ is das mit dem "friendly?" geschreibsel im chat eigentlich normal? kann mir garnich vorstellen, das das was bringen soll? >< friendly? - yes - bäm bäm hahahahahahaha


 
Ne, es bringt dir in "99%" aller Fälle nix... Schießen oder erschossen werden lautet momentan das Motto. Wer allein spielt sollte zu volle Server meiden und viel Zeit+Geduld mitbringen. Im Gruppenverband (3+) läufts meist besser, aber auch hier ist der geduldige und aufmerksame Spieler klar im Vorteil. Es bringt auch meist mehr die Konfrontation zu vermeiden oder sich wenigstens erst mal eine vorteilhafte Position zu verschaffen, bzw. zu checken mit wie vielen man sich da anlegen will. Aber auch bei einer Gruppe braucht es nicht viel und der erste beißt ins Gras, das macht aber eben das Spielprinzip aus. Zumal es hier wirklich interessant wird! Wo kam der Schuss her, wo genau ist die Position der anderen noch lebenden Mitspieler. Wer hat genug Erfahrung um eine Strategie für den Gegenangriff aufzustellen. 

Wir waren mal zu viert an einem Militär Zeltlager. Dazu muss man sagen, wir waren lange da, haben Schüsse abgegeben und nicht unbedingt übervorsichtig agiert (immerhin 1 Spotter), also schlicht dumm... Nach einem entfernten Schuss (wohl nicht auf uns) kam der schnelle Rückzug in eine nahe Halle mit zwei Etagen. 5Min Suchen später, wurde "ein" anderer Spieler erkannt und wir haben ihm ein Ticket zum Strand in den Kopf gedrückt(jedoch ALT+F4). Ein Möglicher zweiter Spieler wurde ausgemacht. Wir beschlossen uns also zu einem geteilten Rückzug. Eine Gruppe auf den anderen Hansel und die andere auf den nahe gelegenen bewaldeten Hang (+Absicherung des Ausloggers). Erstere Gruppe konnte niemanden ausmachen und beschloss sich auch zurück zu ziehen. Ein Schuss viel, der erste war hinüber....der Gegner war wohl so nahe das er nicht als Feind erkannt wurde. Jetzt ging das Chaos aber erst los. Mache mal einen anderen Spieler aus....versuche dir zu merken wo deine Gruppen Mitglieder sind und wo sie hin Kriechen (die bevorzugte Bewegungsart in solchen fällen)....nun das ging alles schief. Einer war zu mutig und ist zur Leiche gerannt...Schuss...tot (wohl ein naher Sniper). Da warens nur noch zwei, die nicht genau ihre eigene Position kannten und fanden (und schon gar nicht die des Gegners, obwohl es einen sehr vagen verdacht gab) . Wir haben gut 10Min versucht uns auf 50x50m im Wald liegend zu finden, vergeblich.....der Srever hatte es dann aber auch aufgegeben und alle verloren die Verbindung...nun man könnte sagen, zum Glück. Unsere Strategie wäre wohl auf einen schnellen Rückzug hinausgelaufen.



CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich zock hier immer mit zwei oder drei ausm Forum zusammen im TS
> Bin aber auch erst frühestens Mittwoch wieder am Start^^



Und Trotzdem gehts schief


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juli 2012)

Haha ja das war echt mau aber gut kommt vor


----------



## Primer (21. Juli 2012)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Haha ja das war echt mau aber gut kommt vor


 
Das Chaos war Rückblickend aber erschreckend....sowas muss sich bessern


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juli 2012)

Jop das mehr Ruhe und Gelassenheit in so einer Situation her^^


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

so, ich bereite mich seelisch un moralisch schonma auf die installation vor un versuch mich da reinzufuchsen. hab jetz folgendes rausgefunden:

1 arma2 installieren (logisch)
2 ggf arma auf aktuellste version patchen?
3 einmal arma2 starten
4 arma2 beta patch installieren
- "-mod=@dayz" an die exe anhängen
5 dayZ mod installieren
- in ordner @DayZ\Addons packen
6 six updater installieren

sow, jetz zu den fragen ^^
zu punkt 2: in der wiki install anleitung steht das für "mixed copy (retail + steam)" <- hätte ich ja dann nich, wäre ja pur retail. also geh ich davon aus, das kann ich weglassen?
zu punkt 4: hab da jetz version 95054 genommen, da robo hier erst kürzlich meinte, das wäre die beste der letzten. is das so ok oder?
zu punkt 5: ich bin bei dem link da jetz auf den schweden (swe) mirror, weil die anderen gingen ned (usa forbidden und de ned erreichbar/existent). da ich kein bit torrent hab, bin ich also auf den link ganz unten gegangen ( Index of /latest/ ) <- so, brauch ich da jetz alles oder nur ausgewählte sachen oder wie? oO weil auch alles unterschiedliche versionsnummern hat -.- oder langt die dayZ1.3.1.rar? hier wär ich für rege hilfe dankbar
zu punkt 6: der punkt des auto updates geht mir scho wieder gehörig aufn zeiger ^^ kann ich das ausstellen (für den beta patch zumindest?). weil wenn die neueren nur probs machen, kann ich drauf verzichten. bzw: es soll ja auch ohne das ding gehen: wie? ^^ auch wenn mir der launcher/server browser da schon zusagen würde, des kompforts wegen. hab da jetz jedenfalls erstma die v2.9.7 pre8 gezogen. scheint das aktuellste zu sein.

gut, dann hoff ich mal, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, ich bereite mich seelisch un moralisch schonma auf die installation vor un versuch mich da reinzufuchsen. hab jetz folgendes rausgefunden:
> 
> 1 arma2 installieren (logisch)
> 2 ggf arma auf aktuellste version patchen?
> ...



Ich kann dir empfehlen, dich an folgendem Video bei der Installation zu orientieren 
Das Vid geht auf alle möglichen Versionen (Steam / Retail...) ein und Du kannst an die entsprechenden Stellen klicken unten in der Beschreibung !

Mittlerweile ist die Beta 95208 stabil und Du kannst sie getrost verwenden.

Von dem erwähnten Mirror einfach alles runterladen und entsprechend entpacken.

Den Six Updater braucht man nicht wirklich !

"...\ArmA II\Bohemia Interactive\Expansion\beta\arma2oa.exe" -beta=Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -nosplash -mod=@dayz"

So schaut das bei mir aus 

Ich hoffe damit konnte ich deine Fragen beantworten


----------



## arkim (21. Juli 2012)

Zu 4) musste einfach ausprobieren. Betas kommen so schnell neue, dass die Wahrheit immer nur kurzlebig ist.
5) Du brauchst die Rar's, den Inhalt entpackst Du in das @Dayz\Addons\ - so dass da also dann alle 14 Dateien in diesem Verzeichnis liegen (jede RAR enthält 2).
6) Brauchste nicht. RARs runterladen und entpacken ist jetzt nicht soooo extrem geekish.

Du hast ja die Batchdatei "runA2CO_beta.cmd" im Arma-Verzeichnis, davon legst Du am besten eine Kopie an. Eine lässt Du so für den Aufruf vom normalen Arma, mit vielleicht anderen Addons, die andere nimmste für DayZ, so sieht sie bei mir aus. Es wird eine Map in Firefox geladen und Arma gestartet und kein DOS-Fenster bleibt stehen:


```
SETLOCAL ENABLEEXTENSIONS


:v64_path_a2
For /F "Tokens=2* skip=2" %%A In ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2" /v "MAIN"') Do (set _ARMA2PATH=%%B)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2PATH (GOTO v32_path_a2) ELSE (GOTO v64_path_a2oa)

:v32_path_a2
For /F "Tokens=2* skip=2" %%C In ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2" /v "MAIN"') Do (set _ARMA2PATH=%%D)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2PATH (GOTO uac_PATH_A2) ELSE (GOTO v64_path_a2oa)

:uac_PATH_A2
@FOR /F "tokens=2* delims=	 " %%I IN ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2" /v "MAIN"') DO (SET _ARMA2PATH=%%J)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2PATH (GOTO std_PATH_A2) ELSE (GOTO v64_path_a2oa)

:std_PATH_A2
@FOR /F "tokens=2* delims=	 " %%K IN ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2" /v "MAIN"') DO (SET _ARMA2PATH=%%L)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2PATH (GOTO ENDfailA2) ELSE (GOTO v64_path_a2oa)



:v64_path_a2oa
For /F "Tokens=2* skip=2" %%E In ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2 OA" /v "MAIN"') Do (set _ARMA2OAPATH=%%F)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2OAPATH (GOTO v32_path_a2oa) ELSE (GOTO RUN)

:v32_path_a2oa
For /F "Tokens=2* skip=2" %%G In ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2 OA" /v "MAIN"') Do set (_ARMA2OAPATH=%%H)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2OAPATH (GOTO uac_PATH_A2OA) ELSE (GOTO RUN)

:uac_PATH_A2OA
@FOR /F "tokens=2* delims=	 " %%M IN ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2 OA" /v "MAIN"') DO (SET _ARMA2OAPATH=%%N)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2OAPATH (GOTO std_PATH_A2OA) ELSE (GOTO RUN)

:std_PATH_A2OA
@FOR /F "tokens=2* delims=	 " %%O IN ('REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Bohemia Interactive Studio\ArmA 2 OA" /v "MAIN"') DO (SET _ARMA2OAPATH=%%P)

IF NOT DEFINED _ARMA2OAPATH (GOTO ENDfailA2OA) ELSE (GOTO RUN)

:run
start "" /b "C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" "http://dayzdb.com/map"
start "" /b "%_ARMA2OAPATH%\Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe" -nosplash -world=empty -cpuCount=4 -exThreads=7 "-mod=%_ARMA2PATH%;EXPANSION;ca;Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion;@dayz" %1 %2 %3 %4 %5 %6 %7 %8 %9
ENDLOCAL

:end
@exit /B 0

:ENDfailA2
@exit /B 1

:ENDfailA2OA
@exit /B 2
```


----------



## Bluefire87 (21. Juli 2012)

Das war gerade ein herrlicher Moment!

Habe mich alleine durch die Wälder in der Nähe das NW-Airfields geschlichen und was finde ich da:

Ein Quad mit:

1x Ghillie
1x Rangefinder
1x Nachtsichtgerät
1x GPS
1x Zelt
ausreichend Stanag-Munition 

Wie ich dieses Spiel doch für solche Momente liebe. 

Jetzt will man aber überhaupt nicht mehr sterben, so gut war ich noch nie ausgerüstet.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

was hats eigentlich mit den zelten auf sich? kann man die selber aufschlagen und als warenlager nutzen oder wie?


----------



## Bluefire87 (21. Juli 2012)

Lies dir am besten die Ausführungen von DayZ-Wiki zum Zelt durch, da ist es gut erklärt:
Zelt


----------



## arkim (21. Juli 2012)

Was bringt mir der Lagerplatz im Zelt? Genausogut kann ich doch auch Sachen im Wald verstecken?



Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Das war gerade ein herrlicher Moment!
> 
> Habe mich alleine durch die Wälder in der Nähe das NW-Airfields geschlichen und was finde ich da:
> 
> ...



Dieb! Oder hast Du es dem Fundbüro gemeldet?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Was bringt mir der Lagerplatz im Zelt? Genausogut kann ich doch auch Sachen im Wald verstecken?
> ...


 
Kannst Du schon, aber die Sachen werden despawnen


----------



## Bluefire87 (21. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Dieb! Oder hast Du es dem Fundbüro gemeldet?


 
Ich habe minutenlang auf den rechtmäßigen Besitzer gewartet, aber wenn der sich nicht blicken lässt, muss ja jemand dessen Eigentum sichern. 

Bevor da so ein lausiger Bandit vorbeikommt, lagere ich das Zeugs lieber mal bei mir ein.


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2012)

Hab selten gute Items in Zelten gefunden - meistens Magazine, Nahrungsmittel & Flüssigkeit ... useless


----------



## arkim (21. Juli 2012)

Was ist eigentlich oben von dem großen Airfield zu erwarten, was Loot angeht? In DayZ war ich noch nie da oben. Ich nehme mal an, einige Spieler sind immer da?


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juli 2012)

Viel Millitärloot findet man da, meißtens lohnt es sich und jedes mal wenn ich da war war ich allein^^


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich oben von dem großen Airfield zu erwarten, was Loot angeht? In DayZ war ich noch nie da oben. Ich nehme mal an, einige Spieler sind immer da?



Wirf mal einen Blick auf diese Karte - klickst du einzelnen Gebäude an, siehst du die Spawnrate aller Items


----------



## wari (21. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich oben von dem großen Airfield zu erwarten, was Loot angeht? In DayZ war ich noch nie da oben. Ich nehme mal an, einige Spieler sind immer da?


 

dort erwartet dich vor allem der sichere tod...

in den barracken dort findet sich immer gutes zeugs, dementsprechend anlaufstelle von clans, serverhoppern, bugusern und anderen bösewichten 

war einmal dort und es war mir ehrlich gesagt zu nervenaufreibend... als ich in den barracken war sind 2 mal leute vor mir gespawnt, auf sowas hab ich wirklich keine lust...


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> dort erwartet dich vor allem der sichere tod...
> 
> in den barracken dort findet sich immer gutes zeugs, dementsprechend anlaufstelle von clans, serverhoppern, bugusern und anderen bösewichten
> 
> war einmal dort und es war mir ehrlich gesagt zu nervenaufreibend... als ich in den barracken war sind 2 mal leute vor mir gespawnt, auf sowas hab ich wirklich keine lust...



No risk no fun 
Werden ja morgen bei der Großrazzia erleben was für ein normaler Wahnsinn dort stattfindet!


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ein Quad




Nimms mit, schmeiß den Rest weg.


1x Ghillie = Kugelmagnet. Verdeckt zwar das Backpack (gerade das 24-Slot zieht ebenfalls Kugeln an), allerdings vermutet fast jeder einen Sniper in dem Anzug - und da Sniper quasi immer PvP sind => Target Nr.1

1x Rangefinder = meistens Nutzlos, da nur für Spotter interessant, und spätestens nach ein paar dutzend Schüssen kann man auch so die Entfernung bzw das Zeroing (sofern überhaupt möglich) gut einschätzen.

1x Nachtsichtgerät = TOP wenn man auch Nachts spielt, tagsüber nutzlos und schränkt leicht das Sichtfeld ein. Aber Schaden kann es nicht eins zu haben (hab auch eins)

1x GPS = nur für Anfänger interessant, wer länger spielt sollte eh immer wisssen wo er gerade ist - und dann reicht schon der Kompass. Die Server mit den leichteren Schwierigkeitsgraden haben GPS in der normalen MAP eingebaut, auf den schwereren bringt es auch nicht viel da der Auschnitt zu klein ist (hab jedenfalls noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich in meinem GPS rauszoomen kann) und man, wenn man die Koordinaten abliest, eh wieder die Map aufrufen muß um sich zu orientieren. Ergo nicht sonderlich nützlich.

1x Zelt = da meistens auch noch verbuggt nur eingeschränkt sinnvoll, zumal man es gut verstecken sollte - was bedeutet das man viel laufen muß. Zudem ist es noch ein schickes Ziel um Spielern aufzulauern.

Und STANAG-Munni gibts eigentlich auch haufenweise, allerdings ist es Kal 5.xxmm - und daher eh grundsätzlich suboptimal (erst ab 7.xxmm fallen Zs immer mit einem Treffer um)



> Wie ich dieses Spiel doch für solche Momente liebe.
> 
> Jetzt will man aber überhaupt nicht mehr sterben, so gut war ich noch nie ausgerüstet.


 OK, dann Glückwunsch zu dem Fang. Diese Momente - man ist sehr gut ausgerüstet und traut sich fast nirgens mehr hin aus Angst zu sterben - machen das Spiel ein ganzes Stück "spannender". Ich bekomme dann jedenfalls ständig/in regelmäßigen Abständen einen Herzkasper. Zuletzt heute Mittag, als ich auf nem Server gespielt habe auf dem es Nacht war, mich (mit NV-Googles) umschaute (Alt+Maus), und plötzlich vom Wind ein einzelner ! Grashalm von rechts unten in mein Blickfeld geweht wurde - der sich genau so schön gleichmäßig bewegte wie ein langsam gehender Spieler (und durch die Perspektive auch so groß erschien).


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2012)

eine Frage: wie setzt man sich hin im Game?  Also weiß jemand wie der Befehl bzw. die Standard Belegung heiß?

Und wie rollt man sich im liegen hin und her? Irgendwie ist die Belegung weg und ich weiß nicht, wie der Befehl dafür lautet.


----------



## Bluefire87 (21. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nimms mit, schmeiß den Rest weg.
> 
> 
> 1x Ghillie = Kugelmagnet. Verdeckt zwar das Backpack (gerade das 24-Slot zieht ebenfalls Kugeln an), allerdings vermutet fast jeder einen Sniper in dem Anzug - und da Sniper quasi immer PvP sind => Target Nr.1
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. 

*Ghillie:*
Bezüglich des Ghillies habe ich mir wirklich auch schon ernsthaft Gedanken gemacht, ob ich den überhaupt anziehen soll. 
Die Gründe sind genau die, die du angeführt hast.
Ich selbst bin kein Sniper und werde daran auch, wie in jedem anderen Spiel, keinen Gefallen finden.
Daher vermute ich ebenfalls ganz stark, dass fast jeder andere Spieler auf mich aufmerksam wird und schon alleine aufgrund des Ghillies noch gute Ausrüstung bei mir vermutet. (was derzeit ja auch der Fall ist) 

*Rangefinder:*
Für den Rangefinder werde ich ebenso wenig Verwendung finden, da ich und mein Spielerkollege beide nicht auf snipern aus sind und daher auch der Rangefinder eher selten Verwendung finden wird.

*Nachtsichtgerät:*
Das Nachtsichtgerät werde ich definitiv benutzen. Hatte zuvor noch nie eins und will mal testen, wie es so ist im "Schutz" der Dunkelheit um die Häuser zu ziehen. 
Ober das NG habe ich mich auch mit am meisten gefreut. 

*GPS:*
GPS ist ebenfalls so eine Sache. 
Derzeit bei mir aber nützlich, da ich noch keinen Kompass besitze. Bin aber erstaunt, wie gut ich mich nach kurzer Zeit schon auf der Map orientieren kann.
Besitzt man einen Kompass, gebe ich dir aber ebenfalls wieder recht. 

*Waffe/Munition:*
Mit der Waffe ist das aus meiner Sicht so eine Sache. 
Ich spiele sehr gerne mit Sturmgewehren, wenn ich aber richtig informiert bin, gibt es doch nur die FN FAL und die AKM welche Kaliber 7.62mm verschießen. Für die FAL findet man immer nur an den Helis Munition soweit ich informiert bin und die AKM haut die Zombies zwar auch mit einem Schuss weg, jedoch gefallen mir auch bei beiden Varianten die Visiereinrichtungen nicht. Ich liebe einfach das Rotpunktvisier der CCO-Varianten.
Ein weiterer Grund war die relativ gute Verfügbarkeit der STANAG-Munition, weshalb ich mich für die M4A3CCO entschieden habe. 


Die Angst ist jetzt so langsam wirklich pervers, dass macht ja schon fast keinen Spaß mehr, zu spielen. 
Es hat auch was befreiendes, wieder an der Küste zu beginnen, um dann ohne Angst vor sich hinlooten zu können. Bis dahin darf es jetzt aber gerne noch ein Weilchen dauern.


----------



## arkim (21. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> eine Frage: wie setzt man sich hin im Game?  Also weiß jemand wie der Befehl bzw. die Standard Belegung heiß?
> 
> Und wie rollt man sich im liegen hin und her? Irgendwie ist die Belegung weg und ich weiß nicht, wie der Befehl dafür lautet.


 
Rollen: y gefolgt von q oder e
Setzen: Ich meine das liegt normal auf ä

Du kannst Doch in den Options nachsehen und zur Not neu belegen.


----------



## wari (21. Juli 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> 
> *Waffe/Munition:*
> ...


 

gewisse waffen wie diese FAL machen in meinen augen aus diesem grund keinen sinn...

es sind alle waffen tödlich und wenn ich so selten munni für gewisse waffen finde, würde ich diese langfristig nicht benutzen...

hab mit meiner m24 schon massive probleme, da findet man fast keine munni... hatte sie damals von einem spieler gelootet, der hatte 6 mags dabei..


PS: ist eucht mal aufgefallen, dass wenn man angebrauchten magazinen reloggt, dieses sich danach teilweise wieder auffüllen?

hatte für meine wie gesagt 6 mags mit je 5 schuss... spiele damit schon tagelang, hab 24 spielerkills und ueber 40 zombiekills..

das kann dann irgendwie nicht sein.. Oo


und das mit der angst legt sich irgendwann... wie gesagt, die tollste und seltenste waffe ist in der regel nicht viel besser als jede andere wumme, und bis auf ein paar sachen findet man gleichwertiges equipment innerhalb von ner halben stunde wieder, sofern man weiß, wo sie spawnen(können).. und wie du sagtest... wenn man zu schissrig ist, leidert der spielspaß etwas..


bin zwar trtozdem noch in jedem pvp gefecht total aufgeregt, aber ich nehme ständig in kauf zu sterben und habe kein problem damit, wobei ich das nw airfield wegen den hoppern dann doch meide..


----------



## Bluefire87 (21. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Munition ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Nach dem Einloggen hatte ich dann auch wieder ein volles Magazin, obwohl ich zuvor definitiv ein paar Schuss verballert habe.
Ist also somit ein Bug, der bei mir aber auch nicht jedes Mal auftritt. Eine Regelmäßigkeit konnte ich dabei nicht feststellen. 

Genau wegen der Munitionsknappheit habe auch ich immer so meine Bedenken und von daher ist es mir auch relativ egal, wenn ich für einen Zombie mal zwei Schüsse brauche und ich dafür aber weiß, dass ich ggf. wieder zügig an neue Munition komme.

Die Angst muss sich bei mir wirklich noch etwas legen. Da werde ich mich noch etwas locker machen müssen.


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr so spielt, aber für die Zombies muss fast immer die secondary, also die Handfeuerwaffe herhalten. 
Immerhin findet man für 1911, Revolver und co. wesentlich mehr munni, die Zombies sterben auch nach einem Schuss und die Lärmentwicklung ist wesentlich geringer als bei den Hauptfeuerwaffen!
Die primary nutze ich nur in Ausnahmesituationen wie heli-crashsides (Militärzombies halten ja bekanntlich mehr aus) und pvp!

Bin auch nicht so auf eine Waffe oder Waffengattung fixiert - tödlich sind sie alle  
Gib mir eine primary mit 3 magazinen und das langt vorerst um sich sicher zu fühlen - und wenn es nur die Lee Enfield ist (die Waffe ist vollkommen overpowered meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

laut A Beginners Guide - DayZ Wiki is hinsetzen ' oder ` ´... irgendwie sowas ^^
hmm, wenn ichs kopier... ' <- das kommt raus ^^hab jetz aber keinen blassen, ob das mit deren englischer tasta wieder was andres ergibt -.- (siehe Z und Y)


----------



## art90 (21. Juli 2012)

darkmo, es gibt jetzt arma2 co für 15€ auf steam 

steam ist nice btw 
und du musst steam nicht mal starten um dayz zu spielen


----------



## Robonator (21. Juli 2012)

> 1x Rangefinder = meistens Nutzlos, da nur für Spotter interessant, und spätestens nach ein paar dutzend Schüssen kann man auch so die Entfernung bzw das Zeroing (sofern überhaupt möglich) gut einschätzen.


Im Rangefinder ist ein Nachtsichtgerät eingebaut, daher ist es sehr nützlich wenn es dunkel ist und man etwas in der Ferne checken muss.



> 1x GPS = nur für Anfänger interessant,


Stimmt nicht. Es ist immer nützlich, besonders wenn man schnell seine Koordinaten durchgeben will. Ausserdem auch einer der wichtigsten Lebensretter falls man in der Wilderness spawnt oder so. Wenn man weiss wo man hin will ist das GPS sehr nützlich da man auch die Koordinaten sieht und denen so lange folgen kann bis man die Koordinate findet wo man hin will, dazu muss man nicht andauernd die Map öffnen. 
Du suchst dir einfach einen Punkt und guckst dann halt aufs GPS damit du siehst ob du dich den Koordinaten näherst oder nicht. 



> 1x Ghillie = Kugelmagnet. Verdeckt zwar das Backpack (gerade das 24-Slot zieht ebenfalls Kugeln an), allerdings vermutet fast jeder einen Sniper in dem Anzug - und da Sniper quasi immer PvP sind => Target Nr.1


Halte ich für sehr nützlich da man mit dem Teil auch wirklich deutlich schwerer zu sehen ist. Grade bei Nacht ist es schwer Leute darin zu erkennen. Wenn man grade über die Straße oder übers Feld rennt dann ist man aber auch selber Schuld wenn man entdeckt wird. 



> hab mit meiner m24 schon massive probleme, da findet man fast keine munni... hatte sie damals von einem spieler gelootet, der hatte 6 mags dabei..


DMR Magazine findest du fast überall, diese kannst du in 4x M24 splitten. 


> es sind alle waffen tödlich


Versuch mal mit ner SD MP5 nen Spieler zu töten  Ich glaube nach 2 oder 3 Magazinen haste es dann 


> PS: ist eucht mal aufgefallen, dass wenn man angebrauchten magazinen reloggt, dieses sich danach teilweise wieder auffüllen?


Sehr bekannter Bug. Auch wenn du von M24 in DMR unwandelst und wieder zurück dann ist die Muni voll

Die FAL ist super. Meistens findest du an Helichrashsites ca 3-4 Magazine und die reichen auch für eine Zeit lang. Sie hat ein gutes Kimme&Korn und macht ca 8k Dmg
Man könnte sie mit einer M14 ohne Reddot vergleichen ^^ 



> Die primary nutze ich nur in Ausnahmesituationen wie heli-crashsides (Militärzombies halten ja bekanntlich mehr aus) und pvp!


1-2 Schuss aus dem Revolver oder der M1911 und auch die Soldaten fallen um


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> 1-2 Schuss aus dem Revolver oder der M1911 und auch die Soldaten fallen um



Mag sein, aber es sind nicht mal eben 3 Zombies wie beim Deerstand! 
Wenn man am heli-crashside nicht gleich mehrere Zombies aus der Entfernung legt, bekommt man ein echtes Problem wenn man erstmal die Aufmerksamkeit aller auf sich gezogen hat! 
So schnell wie sich die KI bewegt, kannst du kaum dein Magazin nachladen und präzise allein einen nach dem anderen ausschalten ohne dass du ernsthaft verletzt wirst.

Ich persönlich halte Helicrashsides für sehr gefährlich, grad wenn man allein unterwegs ist und da in Ruhe looten will! Nach ein paar Minuten spawnen nämlich neue - ohne Backup wirds dann hässlich


----------



## Robonator (21. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber es sind nicht mal eben 3 Zombies wie beim Deerstand!
> Wenn man am heli-crashside nicht gleich mehrere Zombies aus der Entfernung legt, bekommt man ein echtes Problem wenn man erstmal die Aufmerksamkeit aller auf sich gezogen hat!
> So schnell wie sich die KI bewegt, kannst du kaum dein Magazin nachladen und präzise allein einen nach dem anderen ausschalten ohne dass du ernsthaft verletzt wirst.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte Helicrashsides für sehr gefährlich, grad wenn man allein unterwegs ist und da in Ruhe looten will! Nach ein paar Minuten spawnen nämlich neue - ohne Backup wirds dann hässlich


 
Heranschleichen.  Wenn ich eine Crashsite sehe dann warte ich bis die Zombies von alleine auseinander laufen.  Dann kannst du geduckt bzw auf den Bauch heranschleichen/krabbeln und alles looten. Abhängen geht ja wiederrum sehr leicht ;D


----------



## joraku (21. Juli 2012)

Yeah - vielleicht bin ich ab Montag schon in der Welt von DayZ unterwegs. Jetzt erstmal OA herunterladen, DayZ installieren usw. 
Danke Steam!


----------



## Great_One (21. Juli 2012)

So liebe Leute,

jetzt lese ich schon seit 2 Jahren heimlich im Forum mit, aber seit ich DayZ zocke und immer alleine unterwegs bin, hab ich mir gedacht jetzt meld ich mich hier mal an und frag ganz plump ob jemand lust hätte mit mir ein bischen Cherno unsicher zu machen 

Ich spiele die Mod jetzt seit 2 Wochen... bin also noch eher unerfahren, aber das wird sich noch ändern 

Hoffe auf eine baldige Antwort eurerseits ;D

Gruß Great One


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

wenn du so heimlich spielst wie du mitliest... 

naja, ich hoffe ja, dass ich im laufe der nächsten woche auch meine ersten gehversuche machen kann. dann würd ich mich schon über gesellschaft freuen


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dabei Mo, falls sich niemand anders findet


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

ich hatte mir die tage mal son deutsches lets play angeschaut, die ham auch zu 3. oder 4. gezoggt - aber das war schon absolut heavy sich überhaupt ma zu treffen xD also wenn, würd ich sagen am strand weg von ner stadt und in die berge (nur nen stück). da sin dann ned so die zombies un es marschiert sich besser. nachteil: orientierung schwerer ^^ aber wenn man in sichtweite der städte bleibt sollte das ja gehn. ala "nördlich von cherno am waldrand treffen".


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2012)

kann das sein, dass das Rollen im liegen als Befehl Evasive heißt? Die Befehle sind bei mir nämlich nicht belegt und wüsste nicht, was sonst Rollen ist!


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juli 2012)

irgendwer meinte hier doch, das es im liegen mit E und Q ginge - was in der belegung lean left/right heissen würde.


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2012)

So endlich ist Arma 2 CO mein Steam <3

Wie war eigentlich euer Einstieg?
Hattet ihr Arma ehrfahrung oder ward ihr ein absoluter Grünschnabel?

Und wenn jemand mal Lust auf ne Runde mit mir hat (mehrere 100std. Shooter Ehrfahrung, Arma II angespielt(20std.) und überlebenswille sowie spaß am gemeinsamen Spielen vorhanden) am besten einfach bei steam ( dooppyy /nulchking) oder skype adden (nulchking)


----------



## NOOKYN (21. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> irgendwer meinte hier doch, das es im liegen mit E und Q ginge - was in der belegung lean left/right heissen würde.


 
also E und Q passiert bei mir nichts und Lean Left/Right ist sich nach Links und Rechts zu lehnen im stehen.


----------



## JawMekEf (21. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ganz toll. Also alles erschummelt.
> 
> Interessant, was manche Leute so treiben. Der hier ist gerne Medic: Broken Leg: Options - DayZ General Discussion - Day Z Forums
> Da ist auch ein Video, wo er einen Überlebenden aufsucht und ihm hilft.



Erschummelt? Kollege hat den erlegt. Ich hab eben gelootet, und hab mich dann an die Wand begeben. Bin erst ne halbe- bis dreiviertel Stunde später connected.. meine Güte


----------



## Bluefire87 (22. Juli 2012)

Hatte von euch schon einer das Problem, dass sich der Char mehr oder weniger nur noch auf einer Stelle bewegt und sich dabei im Kreis dreht?

Ich kann mich sowohl stehend, hockend und auch liegend nicht mehr wirklich vom Fleck bewegen... 

EDIT: Erledigt, ging nach Ewigkeiten wieder.


----------



## khepp242 (22. Juli 2012)

NOOKYN schrieb:


> also E und Q passiert bei mir nichts und Lean Left/Right ist sich nach Links und Rechts zu lehnen im stehen.


Es sollte allerdings etwas passieren, schließlich bin ich gestern vom höchsten Gebäude in Cherno "gerollt" als ich im Liegen aus Versehen auf Q gekommen bin...


----------



## Cunda (22. Juli 2012)

Dauert bei euch der Einstieg in eine Runde auch eine halbe Ewigkeit ? Habe mir das Spiel heute runtergeladen, gestartet, six launcher geladen und gestartet. Im Spiel laggt gar nichts, läuft auf den höchsten Einstellungen fehlerfrei, aber das joinen dauert und dauert und dauert. Wisst ihr wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## ankabo (22. Juli 2012)

Da wirst du nicht viel beschleunigen können. Das erste Starten dauert schon etwas und im Game der Ladebalken dann auch.
Habe vorher von 2 WD Caviar Black (RAID0) und nun von einer Samsung 830er SSD gebootet, dauert dennoch immer etwas länger als bei anderen Games.


----------



## Cunda (22. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Da wirst du nicht viel beschleunigen können. Das erste Starten dauert schon etwas und im Game der Ladebalken dann auch.
> Habe vorher von 2 WD Caviar Black (RAID0) und nun von einer Samsung 830er SSD gebootet, dauert dennoch immer etwas länger als bei anderen Games.


 
Sind aber auch 5-10 Minuten normal ? Habe das Spiel zwar nicht auf meiner SSD installiert, aber die Zeit ist doch etwas überzogen, oder ?


----------



## NOOKYN (22. Juli 2012)

ich habe halt Q und E anders belegt, wäre nett wenn einmal jemand bei sich gucken könnte welcher Befehl Q und E zugeordnet ist in den Einstellungen damit ich das belegen kann


----------



## lol2k (22. Juli 2012)

Cunda schrieb:


> Sind aber auch 5-10 Minuten normal ? Habe das Spiel  zwar nicht auf meiner SSD installiert, aber die Zeit ist doch etwas  überzogen, oder ?



Das ist eindeutig zu lang! Wenn ca. 3 Minuten nichts auf dem Bildschirm passiert, mit [ESC] raus und erneut in die Lobby - notfalls ArmaII neu starten. Die Dauer der Ladezeit wird hauptsächlich durch den Server bestimmt! 



NOOKYN schrieb:


> ich habe halt Q und E anders belegt, wäre nett  wenn einmal jemand bei sich gucken könnte welcher Befehl Q und E  zugeordnet ist in den Einstellungen damit ich das belegen kann


 
Mein Tipp: Einfach alles auf "default" setzen, dann hast du die ursprüngliche Tastenbelegung wieder und passt es deinen Wünschen an!


----------



## Primer (22. Juli 2012)

DayZ greift mal wieder um sich...
ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## INU.ID (22. Juli 2012)

Hat sich eigentlich schon einer von euch einen 2ten DayZ-Char zugelegt? Da DayZ ja am CD-Key von ARMA II: Operation Arrowhead hängen soll, und dieses gerade für 8,99€ auf Steam angeboten wird, bin ich am überlegen es mir (zusätzlich zu meinem Combined Operations) für nen 2ten Char noch mal zu kaufen.

Reicht dafür wirklich nur ein zweiter OA Key? Hat schon jemand die Methode (man muß ja erst den ersten Key aus der Reg speichern, den 2ten Key aktivieren, und dann den 2ten Key speichern - um dann mit einem Mausklick auf die beiden Reg-Dateien den Key wechseln zu können) mit dem "arma2oa_keychanger.rar" ausprobiert? Klappt das? Laut 2 Kommentaren unter einem YT-Video (DayZ CD Key guide for multiple DayZ accounts - YouTube) soll das reichen, aber bevor ich es ausprobiere wäre es cool wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte. ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon einer von euch einen 2ten DayZ-Char zugelegt? Da DayZ ja am CD-Key von ARMA II: Operation Arrowhead hängen soll, und dieses gerade für 8,99€ auf Steam angeboten wird, bin ich am überlegen es mir (zusätzlich zu meinem Combined Operations) für nen 2ten Char noch mal zu kaufen.
> 
> Reicht dafür wirklich nur ein zweiter OA Key? Hat schon jemand die Methode (man muß ja erst den ersten Key aus der Reg speichern, den 2ten Key aktivieren, und dann den 2ten Key speichern - um dann mit einem Mausklick auf die beiden Reg-Dateien den Key wechseln zu können) mit dem "arma2oa_keychanger.rar" ausprobiert? Klappt das? Laut 2 Kommentaren unter einem YT-Video (DayZ CD Key guide for multiple DayZ accounts - YouTube) soll das reichen, aber bevor ich es ausprobiere wäre es cool wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte. ^^


 
Wende dich an lol2k, der müsste dir berichten können


----------



## lol2k (22. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon einer von euch einen 2ten DayZ-Char zugelegt?



Yo, hab bei dem Preis auch nochmal zugeschlagen!
Das mit dem Key und der registry hört sich etwas verwirrend an, daher beschreibe ich einfach mal meinen Ablauf - relativ simpel noch dazu:

1. Gastkonto für Windows eingerichtet (sollte die Sache mit dem registry-Problem lösen)
2. Zweiten Steam acc. eingerichtet
3. Spiel erworben
4. Unter Steam Library >> ArmaII OA >> Properties >> Set Launch Options das Hauptspiel mit dem Mod verbunden durch folgende Kommandozeile:
"_-beta=Expansion\beta;ca;Expansion\beta\Expansion -mod=@DayZ;ca -nosplash -world=empty -cpucount =6 -maxmem=8192_"

5. Play&Survive


----------



## art90 (22. Juli 2012)

snake_plissken, hast pm


----------



## INU.ID (22. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> 1. Gastkonto für Windows eingerichtet (sollte die Sache mit dem registry-Problem lösen)
> 2. Zweiten Steam acc. eingerichtet
> 3. Spiel erworben
> 4. Unter Steam Library >> ArmaII OA >> Properties >> Set Launch Options das Hauptspiel mit dem Mod verbunden durch folgende Kommandozeile:
> ...


Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du hast es auf dem 2ten Steam-Acc erneut installiert? ARMA+OA? Oder wie? Und wie wechselst Du hin und her? Win-Konto wechseln und mit anderem Steam-Acc anmelden?

Sry, aber das ist mir zu umständlich, da klingt das mit dem Reg-File wesentlich angenehmer - mit einem Mausklick die SN und damit den Char wechseln, und ingame lediglich das Profil (hab eh schon 2) wechseln. Und man muß (mit dem oben erwähnten arma2oa_keychanger) kein weiteres mal irgendwas installieren.

Hier der Kommentar:


> OA cd-key are only used by arma2oa.exe, not steam.
> *You don't need second steam akk for second dayz char, you just need second OA key*.
> Just search internet for "arma2oa_keychanger.rar"
> Export first key, change key with keychanger and export second key.



Das einzige Problem was ich atm noch habe ist, das ich glaube das mir der Key in Steam erst angezeigt wird wenn ich OA installiert habe, und wenn ich es mir als Gift schicke bekomme ich afaik auch keinen Key, sondern nur einen verschlüsselten Link zugeschickt. *nicht_mehr_sicher_bin*


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute - gehöre jetzt auch zur DayZ-Gemeinde, oder will zumindest dazugehören.

Leider gibt es noch Startschwierigkeiten.
DayZ habe ich über den Six Updater installiert - neuste Version und alles. Ich kann auch auf Server connecten - dann werden Missionsdaten runtergeladen, ich sehe die Spielerliste auf dem Server, dieses "waiting for creating char"-Gedöns kommt und danach kommt ein einfacher Loading-Screen, der Chat ist nicht mehr sichtbar, auch kein Verbindungssymbol und ich habe nach 10 Minuten das Gefühl, das Game ist gefreezed. 
Vielleicht nerve ich mit der Frage - aber kennt einer von euch eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Gibt es da irgendwo ein Trouble-Shooting? 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## AlienGX (22. Juli 2012)

Kann mir wer das PW für den TS-Server per PM schicken?^^


----------



## Jupp007 (22. Juli 2012)

Was kann ich tun damit ich mehr FPS bekomme? Habe im Schnitt so um die 24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2012)

Was mir eben aufgefallen ist, dass die FPS drastisch in den Keller gehen wenn es regnet oder wenn man sich in Innenräumen aufhält.


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (22. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun damit ich mehr FPS bekomme? Habe im Schnitt so um die 24 Bild: arma2oa2012-07-2218-0sxjvq.png - abload.de


 

wenn du den launcher noch an hast.... mach den mal aus.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juli 2012)

wieso nutzt hier eigentlich keiner die bild upload funktion? >< ich hasse es, auf externe links zu klicken ^^
und noch ne anmerkung: wenn ihr ein problem bei euch gelöst habt, schreibt doch bitte nich immer einfach "hat sich erledigt" sondern erklärt noch, wie ihr euer problem erledigt habt. der nächste mit dem problem kann mit diesem tollen satz nämlich rein garnix anfangen -.- und ob man sich später erinnert, was man gemacht hat is auch fraglich ^^


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich es gelöst habe - hab auf dem gleichen Server einfach mal mit disconnenct rumgespielt - und dann ging es plötzlich. Vielleicht war nur irgendetwas überlastet. Komisch war nur, dass es am Anfang die ganze Zeit so war, egal auf welchen Server ich gegangen bin.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Juli 2012)

So, hab es jetzt soweit das ich mit 2 Reg-Dateien zwischen den Keys wechseln kann, allerdings erhalte ich noch 2 Fehlermeldungen bzgl. der DLCs - welche ich ja quasi nur für ein ARMA bzw OA gekauft habe. Irgendwie läßt sich DayZ mit dem 2ten Key aber nicht ohne die DLCs starten. Mit Key Nr1 klappt alles wie immer.

Aber das bekomm ich hoffentlich auch noch hin.

Same Problem as here: Second Account Help Please! - Troubleshooting - Day Z Forums


----------



## Fexzz (22. Juli 2012)

Jupp007 schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun damit ich mehr FPS bekomme? Habe im Schnitt so um die 24
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich würd mal die 3D Resolution runterdrehen...


----------



## Robonator (22. Juli 2012)

> Was kann ich tun damit ich mehr FPS bekomme? Habe im Schnitt so um die 24 Bild: a...218-0sxjvq.png - abload.de


Das ist deutlich zu wenig oO Habe die selbe Graka und bei höheren Settings deutlich höhere FPS. Im schnitt sind sie bei 35-40


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzes Gruppenfoto nach der ersten Runde NW-Airfield ​


----------



## butter_milch (22. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544573/2012-07-22_00013.jpg
> 
> Kurzes Gruppenfoto nach der ersten Runde NW-Airfield ​


 
Man sind wir elitär


----------



## NOOKYN (22. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig zu lang! Wenn ca. 3 Minuten nichts auf dem Bildschirm passiert, mit [ESC] raus und erneut in die Lobby - notfalls ArmaII neu starten. Die Dauer der Ladezeit wird hauptsächlich durch den Server bestimmt!
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Tipp: Einfach alles auf "default" setzen, dann hast du die ursprüngliche Tastenbelegung wieder und passt es deinen Wünschen an!



habe sie ja schon angepasst, aber halt auch paar Sachen die mir so nichts gesagt haben deleted, da ich die Tasten für was anderes brauchte. Und jetzt wieder ganz neu nur für das Rollen im Liegen tue ich mir nicht an, dafür finde ich das Einstellungsmenü zu nervig.


----------



## Jupp007 (22. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich den Six Launcher beende habe ich paar FPS mehr, aber dennoch sehr wenige bei dieser schlechten Detail Stufe. Was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre wie ich mit euch mal zocken könnte  Also auf welchen Server seid ihr ? Und redet ihr im TS dabei?


----------



## Z-STAR (22. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hintere Reihe v.l. : asra1l, Z-STAR, butter_milch, Robonator, godofgrain
vordere Reihe v.l. : primerp12, lol2k

Foto: Snak3_Plissk3n
Nicht dabei: ankabo


----------



## ankabo (22. Juli 2012)

Verdammt, kam irgendwo im Wald hinten angelaufen, hatte den Abmarschbefehl verpasst. Hätte auch lustig ausgesehen, alle mit AK, M4 und all dem modernen Kram und ich mit meiner Winchester 
Hat echt gut Laune gemacht und ich werde bestimmt demnächst mal wieder mit dabei sein (wenn ich in die Truppe passe). Einer muss ja die Gelassenheit eines alten Mannes verbreiten - HAHA!
Viel Spass in Runde 2!


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchschnittliche Lebenszeit von 49 Minuten???  In einer Gruppe lebt man länger...

Btw. hab ich endlich den Server Online, wohoo!


----------



## wari (22. Juli 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wird dir nicht langweilig ohne pvp?

lebe jetzt seit ueber ne woche und weiß nix mehr mit mir anzufangen, außer bandit zu spielen...^^

hab heute nen zickzackrennenden spieler auf ner entfernung von ca 700 meter erschossen... kA wie ich das gemacht hab, war einfach totales glück... das ganze war dann so weit, dass ich spaeter die leiche nicht mehr gefunden hab... fail


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2012)

Mit so vielen Leuten wirds nie Langweilig. Ich hab ne SD Ausrüstung und ne L85A2 und bin eher der Spotter dank Thermal. Mit der SD bin ich für die Zeds zuständig. Mit Spielern töten mach ich mir die Hände nicht Schmutzig, dafür ham wir andere Leute die das machen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Juli 2012)

Update vom Airfield:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## asra1l (23. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Man sind wir elitär


 
wir sind die spitze der nahrungskette D:


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> wir sind die spitze der nahrungskette D:


 So isses! "Fressen oder gefressen werden" - wähle deine Seite


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2012)

Wir hätten den irren Sniper abschiessen sollen ^^


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

Also wenn jemand die Tage Bock hat zu zocken... Ich bin krank zu Hause und habe somit viel Zeit, einfach mal PN an mich.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2012)

nanana, nix zocken. ab ins bett und auskurieren!


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

Vorm Rechner ist wie auskurieren, alles andere macht mehr krank


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand die Tage Bock hat zu zocken... Ich bin krank zu Hause und habe somit viel Zeit, einfach mal PN an mich.


 
Bist herzlich bei uns wilkommen 

Ich muss heute leider was länger (1815 Uhr) arbeiten und danach mal wieder ins Fitnessstudio... werde aber gegen 20 Uhr dann am Start sein denke ich


----------



## Primer (23. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Vorm Rechner ist wie auskurieren, alles andere macht mehr krank


 
Das ist die richtige Einstellung^^ 
Bin heute aber auch erst ab 16:00Uhr da. Wenn DayZ SP zu doof ist, dann hoffe ich das du dich wenigsten fürstlich beim SSS bedient und genug auf der SSD hast


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2012)

ich bin mir total unsicher, ob ichs nu holen soll oder nich ^^ einerseits siehts echt funny aus, andrerseits weis ich halt ned, inwiefern es mich langzeitlich motiviert >< zudem hab ich nen großteil ja nun schon per lets play erlebt. einzig tiefere map einblicke gabs da nich. immer nur am strand rumgepilgert ^^ aber schauen is ja nu auch was andres wie selber zocken.

macht das auf dauer wirklich spaß, das es lohnenswert wäre?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ...andrerseits weis ich halt ned, inwiefern es mich langzeitlich motiviert >< ...



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen 

Es gibt keine Situation 2x mal DayZ, man erlebt immer wieder neue spannende Momente, gerade in einer Gruppe !

Und gib mal bei youtube sowas wie DayZ Airfield oder so ein, dann siehst Du wo es richtig abgeht


----------



## asra1l (23. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> macht das auf dauer wirklich spaß, das es lohnenswert wäre?


 
es kommt drauf an was du unter spaß verstehst.
dayz ist brutal, vor allem gegenüber anfängern. du wirst unendlich oft sterben und einiges an frust schieben, gerade wenn du alleine spielst.
der mod ist alpha, es gibt also unendlich viele bugs die in der falschen situation tage- oder gar wochenlange arbeit verderben.
aber wenn du durchhälst und irgendwann mit dem spiel klar kommst, gibt es m.E. nichts was auch nur annähernd an dayz herankommt.
ich verzocke seit mehreren monaten quasi meine komplette freizeit mit dayz.
für mich macht die herausforderung in einem spiel den spielspaß aus. und davon gibt es in dayz mehr als in jedem anderem spiel das ich gespielt habe.


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

So, alles zum 2. Mal dabei, nun noch ein Zelt und eine kleine, private Basis einrichten. Nebenbei ein wenig Z-Hunting... Bin mal gespannt, wann mir der erste Gamer gleich über den Weg läuft. Entweder im Supermarkt oder in den Wohnhäusern bei Berezino. Möge der Bessere alles für sich behalten


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2012)

najo, also die "gangart" is mir schon voll bewusst un das wär auch glaube weniger mein prob ^^ aber machts halt auch irgendwie nach nem monat sterben neu sammeln usw noch spaß ^^

witzig wärs ja, wenn man mal irgendwann ne eigene gut befestigte und versteckte "zeltstadt" hat ^^ also mit stacheldrahtzaun und was weis ich xD aber wenn mans überhaupt hinbekommt, dann sicher nich lang


----------



## arkim (23. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> der mod ist alpha, es gibt also unendlich viele bugs die in der falschen situation tage- oder gar wochenlange arbeit verderben.


Gerade lief ich gut ausgerüstet auf einem Server Richtung Norden, alles perfekt. Plötzlich fand ich mich mit allen anderen Spielern auf einem Fleck wieder - und sie starben alle - ganz toll.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (23. Juli 2012)

Ich mach mich auf den Weg von Norden richtung Süden, jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?


----------



## nulchking (23. Juli 2012)

Zu zweit in ein Haus rein, vorher alles schön gesäubert kein Zombie in der Nähe und was passiert?
Ein Hopper spawnt mitten im Haus trifft mich einmal, und zack hab ich mir was gebrochen.
Kein Morphium mehr dabei und wir sind in der tiefsten Wildnis..


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

Wo genau seid ihr? Könnte da eventuell helfen...


----------



## nulchking (23. Juli 2012)

Habe dir mal eine PN geschrieben, mein Gefährte hat  auch gestern abend schon die nähere Umgebung selbst unter zu Hilfe nahme von Serverhopping abgesucht aber die Suche war leider erfolglos


----------



## wari (23. Juli 2012)

ist mir auch schon etliche male passiert, daher niemals auf tour gehen, ohne passende medikamente dabei zu haben..

wir haben stets morphuim, blutkonserven  etc in mehrfacher ausführung dabei..

früher is morphuim eigentlich überall gespawnt, mittlerweile findet man es nur noch in krankenhäusern.. ganz selten mal in hochsitzen oder airfields...


----------



## nulchking (23. Juli 2012)

Hatte schon 3 Morphium gefunden, eins ging für mich und eins für einen Kollegen drauf. Das dritte war nach einem Serverwechsel aus dem Rucksack verschwunden.


----------



## arkim (23. Juli 2012)

Habe mich mal als Bandit am Balota-Tower herumgetrieben, jetzt hats mich erwischt, Blutverlust, nix zu essen, viel Fleisch, Streichhölzer, aber kein Holz, Ohnmacht -> Zombies.

Habe aber mal hübsch 8 Morde hingelegt, echt hart auf einem Server ohne 3rd Person, das war teilweise ein unübersichtlicher Kampf... die M16a_irgendwas ist aber sehr nett. Im Burst Mode haut die ja was raus...
*Aber was war dann los?* Einmal kamen zwei, mit Deckung, machen die Tür vom Tower auf, ich feuer noch, wurde aber schon getroffen, falle in Ohnmacht. Die Eieruhr lief echt zwei Minuten, ich verlor Blut bis 2000, dann war ich wieder da. Die zwei waren tot, von Zombies angefressen, aber bestens ausgerüstet, mit allem, was man haben will, Maps, Rangefinder, NV Goggles, Guillie... Plötzlich fetter Angriff, Ohnmacht... der Tower ist zerstört! Womit wurde sowas gemacht? Und ich lebe immer noch. Dann hinter dem Tower den Berg hoch, werde aus allen Rohren beschossen, weiter weiter... Ich entkam.

Dann der entscheidende Fehler. Wollte nach Holz sehen an ein paar Häusern, doch Zombies bemerkten mich, habe sie zwar fast alle abgeknallt, aber einer traf mich, wenig Blut, Ohnmacht, Ende.
Schade, ich wollte mich erst weiter in den Wald retten und im DayZforum nach einem Medic fragen. Die behandeln bestimmt auch Mörder 

*Frage:*Ach, und im Verlauf des Spiels hatte ich eine Enfield und 8 Magazine dafür. Dann klickte ich einmal "Take AKM", die hatte aber keine Munition... Wollte die Enfield wieder nehmen: Aber die Enfield war weg! Ist das auch so ein Rucksack-Bug? Dann musste ich erstmal schnell eine Waffe finden...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...Plötzlich fetter Angriff, Ohnmacht... der Tower ist zerstört! Womit wurde sowas gemacht?...



Das passiert schon mal, wenn man / oder der Gegner ne Rauchgranate in Gebäude wirft 

Ist uns vorgestern auch passiert... war nicht lustig !

Asra1l kriegt seit dem keine Granaten mehr 

Bezüglich Morphin:

Einfach ans NW-Airfield gehen, da kriegt man alles, was das Herz begehrt, man muss nicht lange auf den Lieferservice warten - dann einfach "klick2buy"


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *Frage:*Ach, und im Verlauf des Spiels hatte ich eine Enfield und 8 Magazine dafür. Dann klickte ich einmal "Take AKM", die hatte aber keine Munition... Wollte die Enfield wieder nehmen: Aber die Enfield war weg! Ist das auch so ein Rucksack-Bug? Dann musste ich erstmal schnell eine Waffe finden...


 
Handelt sich um einen Bug! Leider fällt die Waffe nicht immer auf den Boden sondern verpufft einfach! Besser erst die aktuelle Waffe ablegen, dann die neue aufnehmen


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

So, nulchking gerettet, noch ein wenig gelootet und nun erst einmal lecker was essen, mein Char hatte heute schon mehr


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> So, nulchking gerettet...



Von der Sorte Spieler brauche wir mehr


----------



## nulchking (23. Juli 2012)

Danke nochmal dafür, hast mir echt den Popo gerettet =D

Und die CoD Aktion danach war ja auch mal lustig


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

War schon echt witzig. Die Zs kamen ja angerannt als wenn beim MediaMarkt LED-Bildschirme verschenkt werden


----------



## asra1l (23. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> echt hart auf einem Server ohne 3rd Person


 lol....




Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> dann einfach "klick2buy"


 
lieferservice... click2buy... gibts das auch als app fürs iphone?


----------



## asra1l (23. Juli 2012)

*doublepost*


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2012)

> früher is morphuim eigentlich überall gespawnt, mittlerweile findet man es nur noch in krankenhäusern.. ganz selten mal in hochsitzen oder airfields...


Dann musst du einfach nur Pech haben, ich sehe andauernd Morphin 



> echt hart auf einem Server ohne 3rd Person


lol? Wir zocken nu schon seit einige Zeit fast immer auf Servern ohne Crosshair und 3rd Person. Mit wäre das ja wie cheating, einfach mal feige um die Mauer gucken und so


----------



## arkim (23. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wir zocken nu schon seit einige Zeit fast immer auf Servern ohne Crosshair und 3rd Person. Mit wäre das ja wie cheating, einfach mal feige um die Mauer gucken und so


Das kann ja dann jeder und plant das taktisch ja auch mit ein. Ich finde es einfach besser für die Augen, wenn man nicht unentwegt um sich schauen muss.


----------



## Primer (23. Juli 2012)

Das sollte man aber auch in 3rd Person tun...
Wenn das Gewackel der Ego-Ansicht stört, so kann man dies in den Optionen minimieren^^


----------



## asra1l (23. Juli 2012)

banned from DE95 for stealing the admin's heli - Ban Appeals - Day Z Forums

Ohne Worte


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> banned from DE95 for stealing the admin's heli - Ban Appeals - Day Z Forums
> 
> Ohne Worte



Einfach nur armselig! 

Sich als Clan eine kleine Basis zu errichten und darin die wertvollsten Gegenstände, die man durch viel Zeit & Risiko erspielt hat, zu lagern ist in meinen Augen vollkommen normal, legitim und soll nach Rocket ja in kommenden Patches durch "Untergrundbasen" weiter unterstützt und ausgebaut werden! 
Als Admin aber Waffen und Fahrzeuge in den Mod zu holen die nicht einmal vorgesehen sind, grenzt an bodenloser Frechheit! 
Solche Freaks zerstören echt die Idee des Spiels weil sie nicht begreifen, dass der Mod eben von dem enormen Zeitaufwand der Spieler lebt, die sich regelrecht mit ihrem char verbunden fühlen! 
Das Gefühl jederzeit alles verlieren zu können macht doch diesen Mod mitunter so spannend!


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> banned from DE95 for stealing the admin's heli - Ban Appeals - Day Z Forums
> 
> Ohne Worte


 
Genial was die Typen da gemacht haben, also um sie zu entlarven   Alleine schon wegen dem "infiltrieren"


----------



## Primer (23. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> banned from DE95 for stealing the admin's heli - Ban Appeals - Day Z Forums
> 
> Ohne Worte


 
"Die-Partybiene @ mic im popo" 

Mit dem "genialen" Namen hat man also den Clan infiltriert und bekommt wirklich noch Infos raus gehauen *faceplame*.
Und dann noch damit hausieren gehen, dass man grad einen auf Baseraper macht....spitzen Clan!

Ansonsten richtig das man hier auf Blacklisten plädiert, sowas hat im Normalbetrieb des Spieles nix zu suchen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Genial was die Typen da gemacht haben, also um  sie zu entlarven   Alleine schon wegen dem "infiltrieren"



Da dachte der Typ im Chat wohl, dass er selbst bald "infiltrieren" darf XD


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2012)

Yeaaah neue Patchnotes 
Pending Update: Build 1.7.2.4 - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums



> This topic is for information of the status of the next update.
> 
> Affected Addons:
> 
> ...


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Das sollte man aber auch in 3rd Person tun...
> Wenn das Gewackel der Ego-Ansicht stört, so kann man dies in den Optionen minimieren^^


 
Wie krieg ich das minimiert? 
Deswegen habe ich auch mal den Snake nicht mehr gesehen gehabt.


----------



## Primer (23. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich das minimiert?
> Deswegen habe ich auch mal den Snake nicht mehr gesehen gehabt.


 
Vom Hauptmenü aus:
Options>Gameoptions>"Head bob"


----------



## Great_One (23. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand lust hat zu zocken, vorzugsweise mit mehreren Leuten, einfach melden. Steh am Airfield und bin alleine....


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2012)

Gamestar hat ein paar Informationen bezüglich der weiteren Entwicklung zu DayZ zusammengefasst. Bevor ich die aufs Minimum herunterbreche, verlink ich faulerweise mal 
[Klick mich]


----------



## ankabo (23. Juli 2012)

Nabend!
Nochmal ein paar Noobfragen, das Wiki ist gerade down...
Wenn ich ein Zelt habe, kann ich dann dort einen gefüllten Alicepack reinlegen?
Wenn ja, wieviele Alicepacks gehen dort rein?
Wieviele Slots hat ein Zelt, waren das um die 40?

Danke für eure Hilfe, verteile demnächst gerne mal wieder Morphine


----------



## wari (23. Juli 2012)

DAFUUUQ, ich bin tot 

hat mich doch glatt jemand beim snipern ausgetrickst... gotverdammte enfield, mit einem schuss hat er mich umgeknockt.. dachte ich hab die kontrolle über ihn,aber irgendwie hat er wohln schlupfloch gefunden, durch das er mich abknallen konnte...

so geht die geschichte eines bösen bandites mit 38 spielerkills zu ende...^^

mh, glaub jetzt bin ich ingame mal wieder lieb...^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Nochmal ein paar Noobfragen, das Wiki ist gerade down...
> Wenn ich ein Zelt habe, kann ich dann dort einen gefüllten Alicepack rein legen?
> Wenn ja, wieviele Alicepacks gehen dort rein?
> ...


 
Wiki is wieder Online


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> DAFUUUQ, ich bin tot
> 
> hat mich doch glatt jemand beim snipern ausgetrickst... gotverdammte enfield, mit einem schuss hat er mich umgeknockt.. dachte ich hab die kontrolle über ihn,aber irgendwie hat er wohln schlupfloch gefunden, durch das er mich abknallen konnte...
> 
> ...



*DayZ learning curve*

Jetzt fang nicht an Rückschritte zu machen 

Eben wurdest Du mir sympathisch 

Edit:

Ups, Doppelpost... sry...


----------



## arkim (23. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Yeaaah neue Patchnotes
> Pending Update: Build 1.7.2.4 - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


 
Hui, bin mal gespannt, wie sich das auf ALT+F4 auswirkt. Respawn-Button disabled? Sollte das echt bedeuten, dass wir da stark sein müssen, wenn wir beispielsweise in Kamenka oder Solnichny spawnen? OMG. Noch mehr Laufen...

Und die Zombies werden also wieder schwieriger zu handhaben. Waren aber auch echt lahm die letzte Zeit.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hui, bin mal gespannt, wie sich das auf ALT+F4 auswirkt. Respawn-Button disabled? Sollte das echt bedeuten, dass wir da stark sein müssen, wenn wir beispielsweise in Kamenka oder Solnichny spawnen? OMG. Noch mehr Laufen...
> 
> Und die Zombies werden also wieder schwieriger zu handhaben. Waren aber auch echt lahm die letzte Zeit.


 
So ist das leben und ich finde es wunderbar da ich dann nicht mehr ausversehen auf Respawn klicken kann ^^ Ist mir schon 3 oder 4 mal passiert


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Juli 2012)

Sind bei euch auch die Server down?


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Sind bei euch auch die Server down?


 
Welche Server? Bis eben haben wir gespielt


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Juli 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. ^^


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn man auf einem Server ein Auto hat und dann den Server wechselt, und dann wieder auf dem Server mit dem Auto kommt. Ist das Auto dann serverseitig noch da?
Falls ja, hat jemand Bock das Airfield zu looten? Bin im Wald am Ende des Airfields.


----------



## Alterac (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage es tut mir Leid falls diese schon oft beantwortet wurde aber ich wollte wissen,
ob dies hier ARMA 2 - Black Edition: Amazon.de: Games
für DayZ ausreicht.

Zudem wollte ich wissen ob mein PC stark genug ist:

Intel Pentium Dual Core 3,2 GHz Sockel 775
GTX 550 TI
8GB Ram


----------



## cAson (24. Juli 2012)

Alterac schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage es tut mir Leid falls diese schon oft beantwortet wurde aber ich wollte wissen,
> ob dies hier ARMA 2 - Black Edition: Amazon.de: Games
> für DayZ ausreicht.
> 
> ...


 
Du brauchst ArmA II und ArmA II: Operation Arrowhead und zu dem PC: Du könntest das Spiel mit entsprechend niedrigen Settings zocken


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Juli 2012)

Alterac schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage es tut mir Leid falls diese schon oft beantwortet wurde aber ich wollte wissen,
> ob dies hier ARMA 2 - Black Edition: Amazon.de: Games
> für DayZ ausreicht.
> 
> ...


 Ne, die Edition wird nicht klappen. Ist nur Arma 2 + Apache-Helikopter + eine Zusatz-Mission.
Hol dir Arma 2: CO oder Arma 2 Free + Operation Arrowhead über Steam.
Der PC reicht auch.


----------



## khepp242 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe von einem Installations Guide der Gamestar gehört, da steht drin welche Versionen funktionieren.

Zum Rechner kann ich nicht viel sagen, die CPU dürfte ja schon etwas angestaubt sein - der Rest reicht locker.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juli 2012)

*DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*

So, falls jemand dringend medizinische Hilfe benötigt, so kann er sich bei dem "*Emergency Combat Medics*" melden.

Hier lang: h4kkz

Wenn dort gestreamt wird, stehen die Chancen sehr gut das einem auch zeitnah geholfen wird. Weitere Infos (zb. wo melden wenn gerade nicht gestreamt wird usw) werden in Kürze folgen, dann werd ich das auch noch in den Startpost einfügen. Die Medics sprechen btw auch deutsch 

MfG


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> So, falls jemand dringend medizinische Hilfe benötigt, so kann er sich bei dem "*Emergency Combat Medics*" melden.
> 
> Hier lang: h4kkz
> 
> ...


 
Ach also wart ihr vorhin doch zu viert auf dem dem Server? Du hattest ja leider weder das Bild noch den Text von den anderen 3 ECM´s ^^ 
Schon krass wie man sich per Zufall finden kann


----------



## Stevii (24. Juli 2012)

Hab eben ne M240 gefunden. 
Man das ding hat nen zuuuuuuuug, die waffe ist größer als die frau die sie trägt.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Hab eben ne M240 gefunden.
> Man das ding hat nen zuuuuuuuug, die waffe ist größer als die frau die sie trägt.


 
Muhahahha  
Ich würd so gern eine MK 48 Mod 0 haben. Dagegen würd ich sogar meine geliebte M14 eintauschen ^^ 

Hat mal jemand den Bulletdrop der M14 Aim beobachtet? Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als würde der gar nicht existieren


----------



## cAson (24. Juli 2012)

Und ich würd gern meine geliebte M24 haben ;D


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Juli 2012)

@Cason, war wohl nix. xD


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Und ich würd gern meine geliebte M24 haben ;D


 
Die M24 ist nett ^^ Findet man eigentlich auf Jägerständen recht häufig. Und nu mach hinne das du hoch kommst


----------



## cAson (24. Juli 2012)

Rate mal wo ich meine her hatte haha ;D , die Dinger besuche ich deswegen recht gerne


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Rate mal wo ich meine her hatte haha ;D , die Dinger besuche ich deswegen recht gerne


 
Hmm irgendwie langweilt mich das Airfield so langsam... Immer nur dort sein und das selbe Zeug looten. Hin und wieder mal Spieler sehen die aber meistens nur Crap dabei haben :/
Durch die Gegend ziehen war irgendwie spaßiger


----------



## cAson (24. Juli 2012)

Jup, sich neu zu equippen macht dann doch mehr spaß als mit high-end gear rum zu laufen  Aber ab und zu ein paar Spieler zu snipen ist doch sehr spaßig


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Jup, sich neu zu equippen macht dann doch mehr spaß als mit high-end gear rum zu laufen  Aber ab und zu ein paar Spieler zu snipen ist doch sehr spaßig


 
Ab und zu ja, aber meistens biste auf der Position wo grad nix los ist, oder du verpasst es weil du beinahe einpennst ^^ Heute bzw gestern durfte ich immerhin mal wieder ein wenig Spaß haben und konnte nen Spieler mit der M14 auf ca 150-200m weghauen. Danach wurds irgendwie langweilig. Da war Snipen in Stary deutlich aufregender.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ach also wart ihr vorhin doch zu viert auf dem dem Server?


Auf dem Server mit den ganzen PCGH-Membern waren wir glaube noch zu fünft, später dann nur noch zu dritt.


> Du hattest ja leider weder das Bild noch den Text von den anderen 3 ECM´s ^^


Bild? Text? Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch. 


> Schon krass wie man sich per Zufall finden kann


 Jau, allerdings würde ich euch empfehlen das mit dieser "Gruppen-Datei" zu machen. KA wie das genau funzt, h4kkz hat das irgendwie rausgefunden. Da wird dann eine Datei auf dem Rechner eines (jeden?) Spielers angelegt (bzw einmal angelegt und dann an alle geschickt), in der man die Nicks eines jeden aus der Gruppe festhält, sowie einen "Gruppen-Namen" und ggf. irgendwie ein Gruppen-Logo. Anschließend wird hinter allen Nicks aus der Gruppe sowas wie ein Clan-Tag angezeigt, und wenn jemand aus der Gruppe ein Fahrzeug betritt, wird an der Seite des Fahrzeugs das Logo angezeigt (in unserem Fall zb. ein rotes Kreuz*g*)

MfG


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auf dem Server mit den ganzen PCGH-Membern waren wir glaube noch zu fünft, später dann nur noch zu dritt.
> 
> Bild? Text? Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du Ingame P drückst und auf einen Spieler klickst dann haste da ja Infos und bei den anderen beiden von ECM waren dort Clantag, Rotes Kreuz als Bild und so n Text eben da ^^


----------



## ankabo (24. Juli 2012)

Mensch, dass gibt es doch nicht. Ich bekomme das Zelt nicht aufgebaut.
Finde immer so schöne Orte, irgendwo zwischen Tannen, geht nicht. Angeblich nicht flach genug und zuviel Zeug in der Gegend. 
Dann bin ich zum Strand runter, flache Wiese, habe alles um mich herum auch "plattgelegen", geht auch nicht 
HILFEEE!


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Mensch, dass gibt es doch nicht. Ich bekomme das Zelt nicht aufgebaut.
> Finde immer so schöne Orte, irgendwo zwischen Tannen, geht nicht. Angeblich nicht flach genug und zuviel Zeug in der Gegend.
> Dann bin ich zum Strand runter, flache Wiese, habe alles um mich herum auch "plattgelegen", geht auch nicht
> HILFEEE!


 
Gear-Fenster offen lassen und immer ein kleines Stückchen gehen, dann klappt es auch ;D


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2012)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Ich habe von einem Installations Guide der Gamestar gehört, da steht drin welche Versionen funktionieren.
> 
> Zum Rechner kann ich nicht viel sagen, die CPU dürfte ja schon etwas angestaubt sein - der Rest reicht locker.


 hier mal meine ergebnisse zu dem thema: ^^


DarkMo schrieb:


> so, ich bereite mich seelisch un moralisch schonma  auf die installation vor un versuch mich da reinzufuchsen. hab jetz  folgendes rausgefunden:
> 
> 1 arma2 installieren (logisch)
> 2 ggf arma auf aktuellste version patchen?
> ...


 bei der frage zu punkt4: diese 95208 is auch ok. bei 5: alle 7 rars ziehen und in den ordner packen und punkt6: geht wohl auch ohne das dingens. naja, werds ja mit bissl glück nacher ausprobieren können ^^

und wegen zelt aufstellen: Tent - DayZ Wiki <- da in dem artikel is auch nen video dabei. einfach auf "VIDEO: How to Pitch a Tent" klicken und du siehst es.


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Jau, allerdings würde ich euch empfehlen das mit dieser "Gruppen-Datei" zu machen. KA wie das genau funzt, h4kkz hat das irgendwie rausgefunden. Da wird dann eine Datei auf dem Rechner eines (jeden?) Spielers angelegt (bzw einmal angelegt und dann an alle geschickt), in der man die Nicks eines jeden aus der Gruppe festhält, sowie einen "Gruppen-Namen" und ggf. irgendwie ein Gruppen-Logo. Anschließend wird hinter allen Nicks aus der Gruppe sowas wie ein Clan-Tag angezeigt, und wenn jemand aus der Gruppe ein Fahrzeug betritt, wird an der Seite des Fahrzeugs das Logo angezeigt (in unserem Fall zb. ein rotes Kreuz*g*)
> 
> MfG



Könntest du h4kkz mal fragen wie das genau abläuft mit der "_Gruppen-Datei_" und dann hier posten?!
Jetzt haste mich neugierig gemacht


----------



## ankabo (24. Juli 2012)

Immer diese Schockmomente... Baue mein Zelt endlich gut versteckt auf, packe Zeug rein, will wieder los um zu looten und auf halbem Weg fällt mir ein, dass ich es nicht gesaved habe. Ich meine irgendwo davon was gelesen zu haben.
Beeile mich, loote und will wieder zurück, Server startet neu. In Gedanken war das Zelt mit dem Inhalt verschwunden, doch Glück gehabt


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Da es hier von hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma-serie/228255-arma-ii-day-z-groesster-mist-aller-zeiten-2.html  weitergeht:


> Tja, da bist du ein Einzelfall, ARMA so, ohne DayZ ist ja auch Sch***,


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auch vor DayZ habe ich Arma 2 sehr gern gespielt, besonders auf Teamplay-Servern. Es hat massig Fun gemacht und dafür das BI so klein ist, ist Arma 2 wirklich etwas ziemlich großes geworden


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

> hab mir gerade Arma II gekauft und muss feststellen das es selten ein  schlechteres Spiel gab und das allein liegt an der Steuerung.





> Wie Ihr alle das Spiel nur gut heissen könnt frag ich mich echt.





> Wie schaft ihr es dieses sau schlechte stück software zum funktionieren zu bekommen?! Zaubert ihr?
> 
> Ich zocke seit 15 Jahren pcgames und habe noch nie so schlechte Spiele  gesehen wie Arma II (für ein original spiel echt erbährmlich was da  abgeliefert wurde) und Day Z (sehr fraglich wieso dies sooo viele Leute  spielen)



Da trollt aber jnd. mächtig rum


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2012)

so, mein arma2 wurde nich mitgeliefert, ich sitz noch immer aufm trockenen -.- verfluchter mist. wieso gibts dieses rotz game nirgends mehr  amazon will 11euro mehr wie im laden  seit wann gibts denn sowas? dazu is arma X für 30 ocken noch billiger  verkehrte welt... und steam würde mir mehr als extrem schwer fallen. klar spar ich was, aber ich muss ja auch irgendwie bezahlen. hängt ja ned nur steam dran, is ja auch gleich noch irgendwelcher account rotz fürs zahlen. wenn ich nur dran denk wird mir schlecht. 100000 accs für alle mögliche miese ********... mehr als ungern.


----------



## arkim (24. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ab und zu ja, aber meistens biste auf der Position wo grad nix los ist, oder du verpasst es weil du beinahe einpennst ^^ Heute bzw gestern durfte ich immerhin mal wieder ein wenig Spaß haben und konnte nen Spieler mit der M14 auf ca 150-200m weghauen. Danach wurds irgendwie langweilig. Da war Snipen in Stary deutlich aufregender.


 
Deswegen fände ich auch besser, wenn a) mit abnehmender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch Richtung Norden Spieler respwanen würden und b) mal ruhig 100 Spieler auf den 225km² sein sollen.



lol2k schrieb:


> Da trollt aber jnd. mächtig rum


 
Allerdings. Er schreibt was von 15-jähriger Spielerkarriere. Also da frage ich mich schon, ob er in der Zeit einen so schnellen Erkenntnisgewinn wie ein 100-jähriger hatte. Oder ob er zwischen Minesweeper und MS Internet-Dame herumgetingelt ist. Ich war selten Shooter-Gamer - vor Arma II habe ich nur Unreal Tournament gespielt - und hatte mal gar kein Problem. Wenn man sich das Ding mit seiner Scriptsprache genauer anschaut ist das schon eine Wahnsinns-Simulation.
Der Gamer soll erstmal Dwarf Fortress spielen, dann kann er sich ja überlegen, ob er nochmal zum Heulen hierherkommt.

*In einem hat er Recht:* Es ist manchmal zu schwer, Dinge aufzunehmen. Der entsprechende Befehl wie "Take Hatchet" erscheint gelegentlich nur in einem 1x1 Pixel Bildbereich. Vielleicht skaliert der Bereich nicht mit der Bildschirmauflösung?
Dazu kommt, dass das Gear-Fenster manchmal extremst laggy ist, man meint man kann nichts aufnehmen. Plötzlich wird dann das Zeug irgendwie nach 15 Sekunden aufgenommen... So passiert in dem kleinen Wärterhäuschen vor der Elektro-Feuerwache.
Dass das Fenster erst 1 Sek. nach Doppeklick reagiert, daran hat man sich ja gewöhnt.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

> mal ruhig 100 Spieler auf den 225km² sein sollen.


Es gibt soweit ich gesehen habe schon ein paar 100 Slot Server. 


> Dazu kommt, dass das Gear-Fenster manchmal extremst laggy ist, man meint man kann nichts aufnehmen. Plötzlich wird dann das Zeug irgendwie nach 15 Sekunden aufgenommen... So passiert in dem kleinen Wärterhäuschen vor der Elektro-Feuerwache.


Liegt aber am Server, nicht am Standort oder so. Läuft der Server richtig dann funktioniert das auch mit dem Looten ohne Wartezeit. Leider ist sowas recht selten. Auf manchen Servern frage ich mich sogar warum zur Hölle dort Spieler drauf spielen


----------



## asra1l (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



lol2k schrieb:


> Könntest du h4kkz mal fragen wie das genau abläuft mit der "_Gruppen-Datei_" und dann hier posten?!
> Jetzt haste mich neugierig gemacht


 
ich weiss ungefähr wie es geht und könnte meinen server als host für ein logo zur verfügung stellen.
deswegen frag ich ja dauernd ob wir uns einen tag zulegen sollen, will aber scheinbar keiner.



Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt soweit ich gesehen habe schon ein paar 100 Slot Server.
> 
> Liegt  aber am Server, nicht am Standort oder so. Läuft der Server richtig  dann funktioniert das auch mit dem Looten ohne Wartezeit. Leider ist  sowas recht selten. Auf manchen Servern frage ich mich sogar warum zur  Hölle dort Spieler drauf spielen


 
DayZ auf Arma2 ist für 40-50 Spieler ausgelegt.
Lag im Inventar liegt daran, das der Hive-Server überlastet ist.


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, mein arma2 wurde nich mitgeliefert, ich sitz noch immer aufm trockenen -.- verfluchter mist. wieso gibts dieses rotz game nirgends mehr  amazon will 11euro mehr wie im laden  seit wann gibts denn sowas? dazu is arma X für 30 ocken noch billiger  verkehrte welt... und steam würde mir mehr als extrem schwer fallen. klar spar ich was, aber ich muss ja auch irgendwie bezahlen. hängt ja ned nur steam dran, is ja auch gleich noch irgendwelcher account rotz fürs zahlen. wenn ich nur dran denk wird mir schlecht. 100000 accs für alle mögliche miese ********... mehr als ungern.



Sooo....jetzt mein lieber Kandidat müssen Sie sich entscheiden:
Wollen Sie *a)* weiter auf dem trockenen sitzen, überhöhte Preise zahlen und Wartezeit für die Lieferung in Kauf nehmen
oder lieber *b)* Steam installieren, einer der zahlreichen Bezahlmöglichkeiten nutzen und das Spiel sofort runterladen, installieren und sich heute Abend bereits mitten im DayZ-Geschehen befinden?

Entscheiden Sie weise 


_Edit_: 
Hab grad mal geschaut wie hoch der Preis für die Retail-Version ist. Laut Geizhals bekommt man das Spiel (inkl. Versandkosten) gar nicht mehr unter 30,00€!
Ich selbst habe vor wenigen Tagen beim Steam Summer Sale gerade mal 14,99€ bezahlt


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



lol2k schrieb:


> Könntest du h4kkz mal fragen wie das genau abläuft mit der "_Gruppen-Datei_" und dann hier posten?!
> Jetzt haste mich neugierig gemacht


 Ich hab hier ne Anleitung auf english gefunden.

"*squad.xml*" nennt sich die Datei: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/squad.xml


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> einer der zahlreichen Bezahlmöglichkeiten nutzen


 das is ja genau mein prob. geht ne simple überweisung? dann würd ichs sogar überlegen. aber paypal oder paysafecard (herrje, was zum geier is das überhaupt ><) will ich zum bsp ned. zumindest paypal brauch wieder nen acc und zudem wollen die ja auch bei jedem scheiss mitbezahlt werden, nix da. unter diesen bedingungen wart ich lieber, bis ich schwarz bin... (nix gegen schwarze ^^)


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

> oder paysafecard (herrje, was zum geier is das überhaupt ><)


Gehste zur Tanke, sagst du willst 10 oder 25€ Paysafecard, dann bekommste nen kleinen Zettel mit ner Pin drauf die einen Wert von 10 oder 25 oder 50€ hat und damit kannste dann kaufen 
Und ich glaube Steam unterstützt Sofortüberweisung und Lastschrift soweit ich weiss ^^


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2012)

oho, dann klingt die paysafe card garnich so plöde. dann ham die auch meine kontodaten ned ^^ naja, ma überlegen.


----------



## butter_milch (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



asra1l schrieb:


> ich weiss ungefähr wie es geht und könnte meinen server als host für ein logo zur verfügung stellen.
> deswegen frag ich ja dauernd ob wir uns einen tag zulegen sollen, will aber scheinbar keiner.


 
Fragen wir doch einfach heute im TS noch einmal. Ich bin nicht unbedingt dafür, aber wenn es der Wunsch des Teams ist, bastel ich gerne ein Logo für uns 

Was mir an Team-Namen nicht gefällt, ist der Fakt dass sie meistens einfach bescheuert sind 

@INU: Was genau machst du eigentlich wenn du spielst? Rennst du mit Kumpels als Medic herum und hilfst in erster Linie anderen Spielern?

@KarlKraz: ArmA 2 ist ein komplexes spiel, welches sich mit absicht anders anfühlt als generische Shooter wie CoD oder BF. Als ich es vor vor ein paar Jahren zum ersten Mal gespielt habe, fand ich es grausam, aber DayZ und das Teamplay haben mich wunderbar an ArmA 2 herangeführt. Wenn ArmA 3 da ist, sind andere Shooter für mich gestorben


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> oho, dann klingt die paysafe card garnich so plöde. dann ham die auch meine kontodaten ned ^^ naja, ma überlegen.



Wie Robo bereits beschrieben hat- simpler geht es wohl kaum!
Wenn du ArmaII wirklich erwerben möchtest, gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten - hab auch einen Screenshot beigefügt auf dem alle Bezahloptionen aufgelistet sind!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nähere Infos solltest du dir dazu dann aber selbst einholen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Juli 2012)

Sooo... mir war der Internetzugang bis gerade eben leider durch eine kleine Dienstreise verwehrt aber jetzt bin ich wieder online und genieße es gerade in vollen Zügen 
- dank "KarlKraz" - u made my day dude ! 



INU.ID schrieb:


> ...
> Jau, allerdings würde ich euch empfehlen das mit dieser "Gruppen-Datei" zu machen...


 
Diesbezüglich bin ich noch sehr skeptisch, ob die Vorteile die Nachteile überwiegen.
Ich denke, das viele Spieler sich anders auf einem Server verhalten (wenn sie überhaupt bleiben...), wenn 10 Leute mit dem gleichen ClanTag unterwegs sind.


----------



## wari (24. Juli 2012)

> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab mir gerade Arma II gekauft und muss feststellen das es selten ein  schlechteres Spiel gab und das allein liegt an der Steuerung. Egal was  man tut und einstellt die Steuerung ist unzumutbar in jeder Situation  und es gibt keine Gegenmittel. Wie Ihr alle das Spiel nur gut heissen  könnt frag ich mich echt.
> 
> ...


da verliert die community aber einen wertvollen spieler... :/

schade, für ihn wäre ich sogar extra zum spawnkiller geworden...


----------



## arkim (24. Juli 2012)

So lieber Arkim, jetzt musst Du Dich entscheiden. Luxusprobleme!

Ich kam bestens ausgerüstet (PDW, na ja, die braucht mehrere Schuss + Winchester) weiter in den Norden. Alles da, was ich haben will. Map, Kompass, Fernglas usw... Dann an eine Helicrashsite gekommen.

*Nun hatte ich die Wahl:
a) Bizon SD nehmen, Winchester liegen lassen
b) FN FAL nehmen, Winchester liegen lassen
c) Winchester behalten*

- Die FN FAL habe ich mal mit den bestimmt 15 schnell respawnenden Zombies getestet. Performt sehr gut, killt schnell, sehr nett. Aber nicht so viel Munition.
*- Für die Bizon gibts mehr Munition, die habe ich nun genommen und meine Winchester dagelassen.*
Die Winchester-Munition aber mitgenommen. Es wird sich ja wohl nochmal eine finden.

Was hättet Ihr gemacht?

Ach so, wo will ich nun hin aus Richtung Gorka? Vielleicht mal Stary Sobor besuchen? Ich war da noch nie.
Oder mal das NW Airfield ansteuern und da sterben gehen


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2012)

was kostet denn arma2 co auf steam? am besten mit link ^^ man, ich will ned zu steam, aber dieses mist game gibts ned mehr -.- kotzt mich das an jetz...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...
> Was hättet Ihr gemacht?
> 
> Ach so, wo will ich nun hin aus Richtung Gorka? Vielleicht mal Stary Sobor besuchen? Ich war da noch nie.
> Oder mal das NW Airfield ansteuern und da sterben gehen


 
Also ich hätte die FN Fal behalten, wenn es 3 Magazine oder mehr dafür gegeben hätte !

Mit der Bizon wünsche ich dir viel Spaß, wenn Du ins PvP gerätst... frag den Gegner lieber direkt, ob er dich leben lässt, wenn Du ihm dein Hab und Gut vermachst  
- Ich hab mit der ähnlich starken / schwachen MP5 SD mal nen halbes Magazin in einen Gegner gehauen und er hats noch im Feuer geschafft zu disconnecten... einfach zu schwach die Dinger !

Zu deinem weiteren Vorgehen:

Stary und NW-Airfield sind natürlich gefährliche Orte, aber da gibts auch den besten Loot 

Ich starte nachher mal meinen 2. Char und werde mit diesem einfach mal austesten, wie man im Süden am meisten Fun hat 
- Hab da schon einiges im Kopf, wozu mir der andere Char derzeit irgendwie zu schade ist...

Andererseits könnte ja morgen der Patch kommen und es könnte sein, dass man (gerade als ArmaX User) die dollsten Dinge erlebt 
- Naja, jetzt hab ich eine Steamversion und eine Retail ArmaX 



DarkMo schrieb:


> was kostet denn arma2 co auf steam? am besten mit  link ^^ man, ich will ned zu steam, aber dieses mist game gibts ned mehr  -.- kotzt mich das an jetz...


 
Unglaublich die F*ulheit mancher Leute... naja, ich hab grad nichts zu tun:

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/4638/

Preis:

                                 $29.99

Umrechnen musst Du jetzt selber 

PS:

Ich habs vor 3 Tagen für 15€ bei Steam bekommen 

- Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben...


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> So lieber Arkim, jetzt musst Du Dich entscheiden. Luxusprobleme!
> 
> Ich kam bestens ausgerüstet (PDW, na ja, die braucht mehrere Schuss + Winchester) weiter in den Norden. Alles da, was ich haben will. Map, Kompass, Fernglas usw... Dann an eine Helicrashsite gekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Bison hat den selben Damage wie die PDW, G17 und all die anderen SD Waffen bis auf die M4 SD. Ich hätte die FAL als Hauptwaffe und die Bison als Zweitwaffe genommen.


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> was kostet denn arma2 co auf steam? am besten mit link ^^ man, ich will ned zu steam, aber dieses mist game gibts ned mehr -.- kotzt mich das an jetz...


 
Aber kaufen kriegst du noch selbst hin oder? Nicht das hier noch jnd. ausm Forum n Video oder step-by-step Anleitung posten muss 
Ganz schwer zu empfehlen bei solchen - sagen wir mal sehr allgemein gehaltenen Fragen >>


----------



## arkim (24. Juli 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Mit der Bizon wünsche ich dir viel Spaß, wenn Du ins PvP gerätst... frag den Gegner lieber direkt, ob er dich leben lässt, wenn Du ihm dein Hab und Gut vermachst
> - Ich hab mit der ähnlich starken / schwachen MP5 SD mal nen halbes Magazin in einen Gegner gehauen und er hats noch im Feuer geschafft zu disconnecten... einfach zu schwach die Dinger !



Oh Schreck... 1300 Damage das Ding, na da muss ich jetzt durch. Ich glaube die Enfield hat 10x so viel...
Helicrashes sind zufällig platziert, oder?

1300 Damage: Ist das der Blutwert, d.h. man hat max. 12000? Das würde bedeuten, um das mal in der Jägersprache zu sagen, der Kunde müsste von der Bizon 10 Kugeln angetragen bekommen, um von der Karte entnommen zu werden?



Robonator schrieb:


> Die Bison hat den selben Damage wie die PDW, G17 und all die anderen SD Waffen bis auf die M4 SD. Ich hätte die FAL als Hauptwaffe und die Bison als Zweitwaffe genommen.



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Ihr macht mich fertig. Bizon als Zweitwaffe? Da hätte ich aber ganz viel Platz im Rucksack schaffen müssen.


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Helicrashes sind zufällig platziert, oder?
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Ihr macht mich fertig. Bizon als Zweitwaffe? Da hätte ich aber ganz viel Platz im Rucksack schaffen müssen.



Helicrashsides sind zufallsgeneriert

10 Slots um genau zu sein + weitere für die Munni


----------



## ankabo (24. Juli 2012)

So, habe mal wieder was zu berichten. Ging zwar nicht alles rosig aus, aber immerhin 
Mein Zelt steht, scheint hoffentlich ein guter Ort zu sein. Gefüllt mit viel Zeug (alles Equip vom Knife bis zum Kompass was man so braucht, Nahrung, Medic) und mich dann mit Primer getroffen.
Erstmal haben wir die Factory zwischen Polana und Orlovets gelootet (war nicht viel zu holen) und sind dann in den Süden von Berezino. Dort dann über Hospital, Supermarkt und Farm alles mitgenommen, dann ab ins Herz von Berezino und dort Supermarkt, Wohnhäuser klargemacht. Irgendwann sah ein Z wohl Prime oder mich am Fenster und man musste mal eben so 20 Kills hinter sich bringen. Die Schlange war wie beim Aldi 
Dann wollten wir nach kurzer Zeit runter an die Zelte und krochen durch die Z-Horden. Knapp 50m vor einem Zelt Schüsse vom Hügel (hatten wir leider nicht vorher gechecked), Prime starb. Vor mir schlugen die Schüsse in die Holzbank, also aufstehen und erst einmal weg. Durch die Häuser wieder Richtung Süden, Aggro gezogen, links rechts an alles vorbei, Schüsse flogen mir um die Ohren wie bei John McLane auf dem Dach aus der Steyr Aug. Durch ein Haus, Zs abgehangen, ab in den südlichen Supermarkt, Zs erledigen, essen, schnell wieder weiter weil Schüsse zu hören waren.
Alles klar dachte ich mir, umlaufen und mal schauen was geht. Bin dann durch den Wald um alles herumgelaufen, bin zu meinem Zelt, alles wertvolle abgelegt und nur Munition und Morphium, für den Fall der Fälle. Habe dann alles langsam nach und nach abgegrast, um eventuell die Sniper oder zumindestens deren Position ausfindig zu machen. War aber niemand mehr da. Fragt sich, wer mehr Glück hatte - HAHAHA!
Primers Leiche war zu sehen, also wieder etwas außen herum und schauen, was geht. So vorsichtig war ich noch nie und habe regelmäßig das Fernglas benutzt. Ich kam zur Leiche, konnte ein M16 mit Magazinen, Kompass und all dem Zeug retten, werde angegriffen, Beine gebrochen, aber ein Morphium war ja dabei 
Schnell noch in die Zelte und wieder raus dort. Mensch, war das anstrengend.
Auf jeden Fall konnte ich das Zeug vom Primer retten und habe es in mein Zelt gelegt, da holt er es sich gerade ab.
Was für ein stressiger Tag in DayZ


----------



## Primer (24. Juli 2012)

Ja, ankabo hat den Tag gerettet^^

Danke nochmal! 
Das nächste mal bleiben wir lieber vom Lager fern. Zu zweit ist das offenbar auch bei nem halbwegs leeren Server zu gefährlich, vor allem weil da nach deinem zweiten Run auch nix rumlag
Der Ganze Ärger umsonst....

Wer noch Entfernung abschätzen will: von Cherno nach Berezino, ca 45-60min (non Stop)

EDIT: Das Zelt findet NIEMAND


----------



## ankabo (24. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> EDIT: Das Zelt findet NIEMAND


 
Na das hoffe ich doch sehr


----------



## asra1l (24. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Das Zelt findet NIEMAND


 
Wette?


----------



## ankabo (24. Juli 2012)

Man muss halt schon sagen, ist kein gewöhnlicher Ort für ein Zelt, mehr sei aber nicht verraten.
Außerdem kann man dann noch hunderte Server durchgehen, auch wenn man die Stelle weiss


----------



## wari (24. Juli 2012)

zum thema munition.. wenn ihr mit einem angebrochenen magazin reloggt, ist dieses danach wieder voll.. egal ob mir primärer oder sekundärer waffe... bei allen getesteten waffen hats bisher funktioniert..

ob das jetzt toll ist oder nicht, muss jeder selber mit sich vereinbaren, dennoch ist es bugusing und ich hoffe, dass es in zukunft behoben wird... ich mein, unendlich munition entschärft das spiel schon sehr


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Naja was heißt undendlich Munition? In einem Feuergefecht hauste schon n paar Magazine raus und da hast du auch keine Zeit zum reloggen


----------



## wari (24. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja was heißt undendlich Munition? In einem Feuergefecht hauste schon n paar Magazine raus und da hast du auch keine Zeit zum reloggen


 

naja gut, aber mit 30 schuss aus ner assaultrifle zb geht schon jede menge down.. 15 zombies umnieten, relogg, magazin wieder voll.. wenn ich das ständig wiederhole, kann ich massenweise magazine farmen...

im pvp is jetzt wieder was anderes, klar.. aber ich hatte bisher auch noch keine situation, wo ich innem gefecht magazinweise muni verbracht habe...

wer zumindest ne handvoll magazine für seine waffe hat, geht mit diesem bug nur sehr schwer out of ammo^^

ich hoffe mal, dass dieser den entwicklern bekannt ist....


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Allerdings ist das Disconnecten eh lame und wird ja bald bestraft  Aber jetzt im richtigen Feuergefecht gegen andere Spieler, da musste ja auch mal Sperrfeuer machen, da geht schon so einiges weg ;D Alleine gestern hab ich 3 oder 4 Magazine verbraucht. Ich glaube 2 davon nur für Sperrfeuer ^^ 

Aber viel einfacher ist es die Munition immer wieder umzuwandeln wie z.B. bei der DMR Munition oder Revolvermuni ^^


----------



## cAson (24. Juli 2012)

Ich war in der Nähe des NW-Airfields und was passiert? Ich logge mich grad ein und bin an der Küste, in Elektro.. und meine Sachen sind auch noch da. Habe mehrer Server probiert und trotzdem der Elektro Spawn


----------



## ikealampe (24. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Munition kann ich nur bestätigen
Hat einer Zeit/Lust mir ein Blootpack zu verabreichen,habe selber eins und bin in Dolina.
Please Help

Lg Ikealampe


----------



## cAson (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich nähre mich grade Cherno aus Osten und frage mich ob wer Lust hat ne Runde zu zocken ? Ich hab ne M16, M1911, Essen, Trinken und Medizin  Einfach ne PN schreiben .


----------



## arkim (24. Juli 2012)

Da im Süden kannste ja dann die n00bs mit Deiner Ausrüstung beeindrucken. und wenn Du Pech hast stirbste doch durch eine Makarov


----------



## ikealampe (24. Juli 2012)

Joa also vorhin in elektro gewese in einem Gebäude so um die 8 Makarovs mit immer 2 Mags


----------



## Jupp007 (24. Juli 2012)

Wieso finde ich nie was im Krankenhaus? Da liegt nie was auf dem Boden -.-


----------



## ikealampe (24. Juli 2012)

Im Krankenhaus findest du zu 80% nur Medic Kisten,die sind aber schon ganz nützlich.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

> Joa also vorhin in elektro gewese in einem Gebäude so um die 8 Makarovs mit immer 2 Mags


Vor n paar Tagen hab ich in Cherno eine Makarov mit 18 Magazinen gefunden


----------



## ikealampe (24. Juli 2012)

Mein Sixupdater und Arma 2 wollen keine Server mehr anzeigen,weiß jemand rat?


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Mein Sixupdater und Arma 2 wollen keine Server mehr anzeigen,weiß jemand rat?



Scheint so, als gäbe es Probleme mit den Gamespy-Servern... 
Die Vermutung stammt aus dem eben eröffnetem Thread im DayZ-Forum

*

Edit*: 
Vermutlich gibt es einen work-around:
Kennt ihr die IP des Servers auf dem ihr connecten wollt, einfach bei "Remote" eintippen und dann sollte der Server erscheinen!


----------



## INU.ID (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



butter_milch schrieb:


> @INU: Was genau machst du eigentlich wenn du spielst? Rennst du mit Kumpels als Medic herum und hilfst in erster Linie anderen Spielern?


 Das kommt drauf an. Das mit den Medics läuft ja erst seit 2-3 Tagen. Wenn ich allein umherziehe, dann meistens im Norden (NW Airfield, Stary usw), und in der Regel um nach interessantem Loot zu suchen - wobei ich da mittlerweile alles hab was ich brauch. Aber vielleicht noch ne MP5SD für meinen 24er Rucksack (als zweite Zweihandwaffe), noch bissl Munni für meine MK48, und 3-4 MP5SD-Mags für meine PDW brauch ich noch. Und in der Tool-Leiste hab ich auch noch einen freien Platz, aber KA was da reinkommt.

Joa, und in der Gruppe ziehen wir auch umher, ohne "Regeln", worauf wir halt grad Bock haben.

Ich muß dazu sagen das ich in der Regel nur am WE die Zeit für Spielchen habe, da ich unter der Woche erst sehr spät von der Arbeit komme. Da schaue ich, wenn überhaupt, nur 1-2 DayZ-LPs (zb. von PietSmittie@YT), oder geh mal kurz zu den Anderen innen TS und schau obs was neues gibt (wie zb. Patches die man besser nicht installieren sollte).

Allerdings muß ich sagen das die Medic-Sache dann doch am interessantesten ist. Zum einen weil ich lieber helfe anstatt sinnlos Spieler abzuknallen, auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich auch immer gefährlich, weshalb der Doc auch immer gut bewacht/gedeckt werden muß.

Schaus dir halt mal an:

Paging Dr. Wasteland: One man’s crusade to heal DayZ’s zombie victims | Ars Technica

Need Medical Assistance? We can help. - Survivor HQ - Day Z Forums

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jzbVOF2Qck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiPeaFhkuUU

Er, Dr. Wasteland, war quasi der erste richtige "DayZ-Medic". Mittlerweile gibt es 4 "Divisionen" der "Trusted Medics" (=22 Medics), plus 16 Freelancer-Medics auf der White-List. Und h4kkz (als Medic) bzw noch ein paar weitere aus unserer Gruppe (u.a. zur Sicherung) sind afaik die einzigen Medics die auch in Hot-Spots im Einsatz sind, also auch dahin gehen wo andere Medics sich nicht hin bewegen (wie zb. gestern u.a. im NW-Airfield). Daher auch *"Emergency Combat Medics" 

*Vermutlich wird das in Kürze auch noch etwas ausgebaut, zb. mit einem Transport-Service (sei es Personen oder Güter, atm per KFZ, später vielleicht wieder per Heli), fliegende Händler (ich habe zuviel von X und brauche mehr Y, quasi Tauschgeschäfte) und was noch alles möglich ist. Und es ist ja schon noch einiges möglich was das Game wesentlich interessanter machen kann als stumpfes töten und looten. Primär wird allerdings erstmal am Medic-Service gefeilt.

MFG INU.ID

Edit: Trollposting + 2 Antworten darauf entfernt. Ignoriert solche Äußerungen doch einfach.


----------



## ikealampe (24. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ihr mal Zeit habt habt ihr schon den ersten Patienten.
Bräuchte jemanden für ne Bluttransfusion 
Kommt Zeit kommt >Blut


----------



## wari (24. Juli 2012)

mega interessante geschichte! zum glück gibts noch spieler, die sich um solche inhalte bemühen..

hätte da auch bock drauf, aber da ich jetzt im sommer vllt ne stunde am tag zocke, isses eher schwer da anschluss an ne gruppe zu finden..


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

> noch bissl Munni für meine MK48,



Haben will *.*


----------



## cAson (25. Juli 2012)

Die Liebe hat uns doch wieder zusammengeführt  Die M24 ist nun wieder mein haha ;D


----------



## lol2k (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: DayZ - German "Emergency Combat Medics"*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Er, Dr. Wasteland, war quasi der erste richtige "DayZ-Medic". Mittlerweile gibt es 4 "Divisionen" der "Trusted Medics" (=22 Medics), plus 16 Freelancer-Medics auf der White-List. Und h4kkz (als Medic) bzw noch ein paar weitere aus unserer Gruppe (u.a. zur Sicherung) sind afaik die einzigen Medics die auch in Hot-Spots im Einsatz sind, also auch dahin gehen wo andere Medics sich nicht hin bewegen (wie zb. gestern u.a. im NW-Airfield). Daher auch *"Emergency Combat Medics"
> 
> Vermutlich wird das in Kürze auch noch etwas ausgebaut, zb. mit einem Transport-Service (sei es Personen oder Güter, atm per KFZ, später vielleicht wieder per Heli), fliegende Händler (ich habe zuviel von X und brauche mehr Y, quasi Tauschgeschäfte) und was noch alles möglich ist. Und es ist ja schon noch einiges möglich was das Game wesentlich interessanter machen kann als stumpfes töten und looten. Primär wird allerdings erstmal am Medic-Service gefeilt.
> MFG INU.ID*


*

Habe mir mal beide Videos angeschaut und muss sagen dass mich die Tatsache fasziniert, wie einige User sich ein "höheres Ziel" stecken - sich quasi endgamecontent selbst schaffen - indem sie in die Medic-Rolle schlüpfen und darin aufgehen! Rollenspiel at it`s best!
Für mich wäre ein purer Medic an sich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber im Escort-Team könnte ich mir das Ganze schon spannender vorstellen.  
Denn pures Aufstocken des eigenen Gears als alleinige Spielmotivation wird auf längere Zeit trist. Spieler suchen jetzt schon nach neuen Zielen wenn sie im Besitz von Highendgear sind- meistens endet das dann im klassischen pvp um mal die Muskeln spielen zu lassen. 
 Fragt sich, wie lange das dann wiederum auf Dauer fesselt...

Die von Snak3 verlinkte Grafik trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!


*Richtung Rocket schiel und dabei flüster* "Die Community wünscht mehr Spiel[-content], Spaß und Schokola...äh Bohnen" *


----------



## Primer (25. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mal Zeit habt habt ihr schon den ersten Patienten.
> Bräuchte jemanden für ne Bluttransfusion
> Kommt Zeit kommt >Blut


 
Wie, Wann, Wo?
Muss als Gegenleistung für die Com auch mal jemanden retten, mir wurde ja auch bereits zweimal geholfen^^

(Aber im TS, da nur das im Moment genug Vertrauen schafft)


----------



## lol2k (25. Juli 2012)

Geschichten die DayZ schreibt - schaut euch das an 
"My DayZ-Story"


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Geschichten die DayZ schreibt - schaut euch das an
> "My DayZ-Story"


 
Ist das ein kranker Mist... !!!

Die sind auch definitiv bei "*just hunting people and fuckin around, what else are you gonna do*..." angekommen


----------



## arkim (25. Juli 2012)

So, ich habe mal Devils Castle besucht, dann das NW Airfield. Lange gelebt, bestens ausgerüstet. Hatte zwischendurch wieder eine FN FAL bei einem Heli gefunden und meine Bizon weggeworfen. Tja, am NW Airfield war es schön ruhig. Bis ich erste Schüsse auf mich hörte. Und wie immer, ich hatte keine Ahnung, woher die kamen, suchte Deckung, doch auch diesmal wieder bekam ich einen Volltreffer von unsichtbaren Gegner, ich hasse das. Stand hinter der langen Mauer, BANG, Feierabend  Ein Fehler war, dass ich nicht andauernd in Bewegung war.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (25. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> ...Ein Fehler war, dass ich nicht andauernd in Bewegung war.


 
Der andere Fehler war, alleine ans Airfield zu gehen und nicht die notwendige Erkundung der Umgebung einzuholen...was alleine auch fast unmöglich ist !
- Das NW Airfield ist so weitläufig und gut einsehbar, dass man gegen gut positionierte Sniper fast keine Chancen hat.

Da geht man halt nicht mal eben looten


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2012)

> Da geht man halt nicht mal eben looten


... da holt man sich ein Fahrrad und rast mit lauter Musik durch übers Feld


----------



## ankabo (25. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> ... da holt man sich ein Fahrrad und rast mit lauter Musik durch übers Feld


 
War das eine Anspielung? - HAHAHA!


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2012)

Leider hatten wa keine Musik... btw das ist doch lame, da spawnt man an der Küste direkt umringt von ca 30 Zombies die nen Survivor fressen :/ Und die Leute verstehen keinen Spaß, ich renne mit Musik durch Cherno und alle schiessen auf mich... und dann auf sich ^^


----------



## ankabo (25. Juli 2012)

HAHAHA. so macht das Spass!

Ich hätte am Airfield die Klingel nutzen sollen, ganz vergessen gehabt...


----------



## nulchking (25. Juli 2012)

DayZ: German Let's Play (S02/E03 - Die Zeltstadt) - YouTube

Wer so unachtsam mit seinen Sachen umgeht hats verdient =D


----------



## soyus3 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Thread ist aber ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei mir laggt DayZ richtig extrem, sodass ich z.T. nur 5-10 FPS habe.
Mein PC :
8 GB Ram
AMD fx-4100 (4x 3,7 Ghz)
GTX 550 ti
Windows 7 64 bit

An der Hardware sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen deswegen versteh ich einfach nicht warum es so verdammt lagt :/
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2012)

soyus3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Thread ist aber ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Bei mir laggt DayZ richtig extrem, sodass ich z.T. nur 5-10 FPS habe.
> ...


 
Deine Hardware ist nicht besonders stark aber auf mittleren bis niedrigen Settings sollte es eigentlich gut laufen. Eigentlich locker auf mittleren. Welche Auflösung haste? Bei 3D-Auflösung darfst du nicht zu hoch hauen. 
Hast du auch die Treiber alle auf dem neusten Stand?


----------



## ankabo (25. Juli 2012)

soyus3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Thread ist aber ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Bei mir laggt DayZ richtig extrem, sodass ich z.T. nur 5-10 FPS habe.
> ...


 
Mit der Hardware lassen sich keine Bäume ausreissen. 
In welcher Auflösung und welchen Settings willst du denn spielen?
Geforce GTX 550 Ti im Test: Die bessere Radeon HD 5770? - Seite 4


----------



## soyus3 (25. Juli 2012)

Welche Auflösung und Settings wären denn die Besten für meine Hardware?


----------



## arkim (25. Juli 2012)

Für solche Aktionen bin ich immer gut  Klingelnd übers Airfield fahren, rotfl... Bin mal mit dem Fahrrad durch Elektro und habe da meine Runden gedreht. Ist leider schiefgegangen 
Leider habe ich momentan kein Glück mit Fahrzeugen, ich finde in letzter Zeit keine. Na ja, wenn ich sie nicht suche, dann wirds bestimmt wieder was.

Mal am Rande. Was es alles für Spiele gibt... Ich brech zusammen. Kehrmaschinen-Simulator. Bus-Simulator gibts auch. Fehlt ja eigentlich nur noch die Sim für die angehende Regalfachkraft. Oder vielleicht auch gleich eine Hartz4-Sim?


----------



## nulchking (25. Juli 2012)

Maaan nachdem Update komme ich auf kaum noch server drauf, meistens hängts bei Recieving Data.
Nehme an es liegt am Hauptserver von DayZ oder?


----------



## ankabo (25. Juli 2012)

Welche Beta hast du drauf?
Ich nutze noch immer 95208, läuft gut.


----------



## nulchking (25. Juli 2012)

Habe die neueste Beta grade drauf 
Steam hat auch ein Update von ArmA II und OA gemacht erstmal Auto-Update dort ausgemacht


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2012)

Hab grad ne kleine Zeltstadt gefunden   Mit Winchester, Bizon SD etc aber leider keine Muniton, dafür aber morphin und ne karte und bloodbags


----------



## wari (25. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> DayZ: German Let's Play (S02/E03 - Die Zeltstadt) - YouTube
> 
> Wer so unachtsam mit seinen Sachen umgeht hats verdient =D


 
ich liebe lets plays von odium, richtig sympathischer typ!

der will seit 20 lets plays mit dayz schon aufhören, aber irgendwie scheints ihm doch zu gefallen


----------



## ikealampe (25. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir ist der Steam Hauptserver ausgelastet, hat doch aber nichts mit Day Z zu tun ?


----------



## ankabo (25. Juli 2012)

Manchmal geht auch was gut...
Nach meinem Ableben gestern bin ich wie wild durch die Gegend gelaufen und alles mögliche gefunden, bis auf einen Kompass. Gut, dass ich noch einen in meinem Zelt hatte. Und das, obwohl ich in 3 Supermärkten, 7 Wohnhäusern (die schönen roten, 3 nebeneinander) und was weiss ich noch wo alles war.
Dann kam aber auch was gutes, fand in 2 Hauseingängen jeweils eine Splittergranate, auf einem Hochstand eine Remmington, packe alles ins Zelt, nächster Deer wieder eine Remmington und eine Glock 

Bei 106/095 gibt es einen Deerstand, da kann man looten wie verrückt. Wisst ihr warum? Er ist an einem Hang gelegen, Loot war OK. Dann habe ich die Zs unten auf dem Feld erledigt und wollte looten, da kamen die nächsten. Sahen mich, rannten los, fielen den Berg runter und ich musste nur noch looten. Das habe ich dann 3x gemacht und der Hang war voller Leichen, es gab viel Munition


----------



## Robonator (25. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Manchmal geht auch was gut...
> Nach meinem Ableben gestern bin ich wie wild durch die Gegend gelaufen und alles mögliche gefunden, bis auf einen Kompass. Gut, dass ich noch einen in meinem Zelt hatte. Und das, obwohl ich in 3 Supermärkten, 7 Wohnhäusern (die schönen roten, 3 nebeneinander) und was weiss ich noch wo alles war.
> Dann kam aber auch was gutes, fand in 2 Hauseingängen jeweils eine Splittergranate, auf einem Hochstand eine Remmington, packe alles ins Zelt, nächster Deer wieder eine Remmington und eine Glock
> 
> Bei 106/095 gibt es einen Deerstand, da kann man looten wie verrückt. Wisst ihr warum? Er ist an einem Hang gelegen, Loot war OK. Dann habe ich die Zs unten auf dem Feld erledigt und wollte looten, da kamen die nächsten. Sahen mich, rannten los, fielen den Berg runter und ich musste nur noch looten. Das habe ich dann 3x gemacht und der Hang war voller Leichen, es gab viel Munition


 
Hahaha ja das tu ich auch gern, nen Hang runtelraufen und zusehen wie sich die Zombies die Beine brechen


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mal Zeit habt habt ihr schon den ersten Patienten.
> Bräuchte jemanden für ne Bluttransfusion
> Kommt Zeit kommt >Blut


 Falls das Problem noch besteht, *der Doc ist gerade online* / im Stream: h4kkz


----------



## ikealampe (25. Juli 2012)

Ne leider nicht mehr 
Aber war gerade in Elektro und hatte einen Knochenbruch und sah dann einen anderen Spieler und lies ihn in Ruhe er hatte mich aber bereits auch beachtet.
5 min. Später in einem Haus gelootet kam er und haute mit seiner Axt auf mich ein,ich verband mich und eröffnete das Feuer mit meiner Makarov,2 Magazine und der Blutete noch nichtmal (direkt auf den drauf!)
Dann fing die Verwirrung erst richtig an und es Schlug Artellerie ins Haus ein, eine komplette Haushälfte wurde weggefetzt.rr
Ich will weiter schießen und bemerke das mein Knochen bruch nicht mehr vorhanden ist! Dann wieder 2 min später getroffen dropte er eine Bloodbag und ich verabreicherte sie Ihm.
Ist es eigentlich Normal das die Leute,die Direkt vor einem stehen nicht über den Direct Communication Channel antworten?

Lg Ikealampe


----------



## cAson (25. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht mehr
> Aber war gerade in Elektro und hatte einen Knochenbruch...
> 
> Lg Ikealampe


 
Wie machst du das mit den ständigen Knochenbrüchen ? haha


----------



## ikealampe (26. Juli 2012)

Mein Arzt hat gesagt ich sollte verwinkelte Türen meiden!


----------



## lol2k (26. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Mein Arzt hat gesagt ich sollte verwinkelte Türen meiden!



Meiner sagte mir ich dürfte Häuser nur im Stehen betreten


----------



## wari (26. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht mehr
> Aber war gerade in Elektro und hatte einen Knochenbruch und sah dann einen anderen Spieler und lies ihn in Ruhe er hatte mich aber bereits auch beachtet.
> 5 min. Später in einem Haus gelootet kam er und haute mit seiner Axt auf mich ein,ich verband mich und eröffnete das Feuer mit meiner Makarov,2 Magazine und der Blutete noch nichtmal (direkt auf den drauf!)
> Dann fing die Verwirrung erst richtig an und es Schlug Artellerie ins Haus ein, eine komplette Haushälfte wurde weggefetzt.rr
> ...


 

artellerie in dayz? hab ich was verpasst? 

die meisten leute antworten nicht über den chat, weil es ihnen entweder egal ist, oder sie höchst wahrscheinlich nichtmal wissen, wie man schreibt...

voicechat ist auch sone sache, viele haben glaub irgendwelche emtionale probleme damit, in einer fremden sprache da reinzulabern... ka, vllt zu schüchtern


----------



## JawMekEf (26. Juli 2012)

Irgendeiner in der Nähe von Grishino oder vom Airfield, und hat bock zu Snipen?


----------



## ikealampe (26. Juli 2012)

Artellerie so ab 6:30 
Let's Play Day Z (german) #10 - Schwere Artillerie - YouTube

@Jaw bin grad in Elektro mit ner Makarov wird schwierig 
Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> 5 min. Später in einem Haus gelootet kam er und haute mit seiner Axt auf mich ein,ich verband mich und eröffnete das Feuer mit meiner Makarov,2 Magazine und der Blutete noch nichtmal (direkt auf den drauf!)
> Dann fing die Verwirrung erst richtig an und es Schlug Artellerie ins Haus ein, eine komplette Haushälfte wurde weggefetzt.
> ...
> Ist es eigentlich Normal das die Leute,die Direkt vor einem stehen nicht über den Direct Communication Channel antworten?


 Ich würde sagen das war zu 100% Prozent ein Cheater, was vermutlich auch der Grund war das er nicht geantwortet hat.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Juli 2012)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich alles dafür brauche? Mw3 und Co wird lw Left 4 dead auch (2). Ist es egal ob ich Arma 2 über Steam kaufe? und wo bekomme ich diesen Mod her? Muss ich ARMA II: Combined Operations Kaufen oder reicht da auch das normale?


----------



## JawMekEf (26. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich alles dafür brauche? Mw3 und Co wird lw Left 4 dead auch (2). Ist es egal ob ich Arma 2 über Steam kaufe? und wo bekomme ich diesen Mod her? Muss ich ARMA II: Combined Operations Kaufen oder reicht da auch das normale?


1. Ist egal ob über Steam oder Retail. Mischungen sind auch möglich.
2. Folgende Kombinationen funktionieren:
Arma 2 Free + Operation Arrowhead
Arma 2 + Operation Arrowhead
oder gleich Arma 2: CO.
Alles sowohl Retail als auch über Steam.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Juli 2012)

Danke erstmal hab mir jetzt die Nacht lang viele youtube Videos bzw, Lets Plays angeguckt mir macht das jetzt schon Spaß! Ich hol es mir unbedingt  dann werd ich das über Steam kaufen für 30€ die ARMA 2 CO Version


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2012)

Dann lieber hier für 5€ weniger  
https://store.bistudio.com/arma2-combined-operations


----------



## butter_milch (26. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Danke erstmal hab mir jetzt die Nacht lang viele youtube Videos bzw, Lets Plays angeguckt mir macht das jetzt schon Spaß! Ich hol es mir unbedingt  dann werd ich das über Steam kaufen für 30€ die ARMA 2 CO Version


 
Ich würde dir nicht nur zum BI-Store raten sondern auch zum Retail-Key. Steam-User hatten in meiner Erfahrung wennschon Probleme und keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## arkim (26. Juli 2012)

*PVP für Arme* - Kurz nach dem Respawn gehe ich in so ein kleines Wärterhäuschen. Ein anderer Waffenloser verfolgt mich und wir ziehen auch gleich Aggro von Zombies. Situation war dann: Ich im Häuschen, der andere Spieler in der einen Tür, ein Zombie in der anderen. Ich konnte nicht raus. Habe versucht, mit ihm zu Chatten per weißem Channel, "I'm heading towards Berezino", blahblah, Kaffeeplausch. Keine Antwort. Dann fängt der Typ an, mit Dosen nach mir zu werfen. Das ging bestimmt noch 2 Minuten, bis ich dann endlich am Z vorbeikam nach draußen. Ganz tolle Aktion.


----------



## ankabo (26. Juli 2012)

Verdammte Zelte!
Mein Zelt stand nun viele Tage, gestern irgendein Zeltbug gehabt. Auf einmal standen irgendwie mittendrin in meinem 2 weitere aufgebaute Zelte. Die konnte ich leider nicht abbauen und meines konnte ich auch nicht mehr mitnehmen. Logge mich gerade ein, alles weg


----------



## lol2k (26. Juli 2012)

Gamestar setzt sich scheinbar intensiv mit DayZ auseinander. 
Nachdem sie einen Video-Guide für Anfänger gemacht haben, folgt nun das Fortgeschrittene-Update! Also mal reinschauen wenn man neu dabei ist, vielleicht ist ja noch der ein oder andere nützliche Tipp dabei!


----------



## AMD (26. Juli 2012)

Das "Fortgeschrittenen Video" ist echt noobig... 
Klingt für mich so, als ob der das nun 2 Wochen spielt und sich für einen Experten hält 

Edit// Ich sag nur 4:30 - Cherno Supermarkt? Das ist Elektro  Der bringt das ein paar mal durcheinander


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann lieber hier für 5€ weniger
> https://store.bistudio.com/arma2-combined-operations


 
Huch falsch gelesen in Steam kostet es auch 25€ ^^ 




butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich würde dir nicht nur zum BI-Store raten sondern auch zum Retail-Key. Steam-User hatten in meiner Erfahrung wennschon Probleme und keinerlei Vorteile.


 
In wiefern Probleme? VAC-Ban durch die Mod?


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Huch falsch gelesen in Steam kostet es auch 25€ ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
VAC ist doch soweit ich weiß nur bei Valve-Spielen als Cheatschutz aktiv.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Juli 2012)

Hahaha, da merkt man das ich die Nacht durch gemacht hab(Ich glaub langsam brauch ich auch Kaffee). Bis jetzt hatte ich nicht wirklich Probleme mit Steam, außer das paar mal die Server down sind und ich warten kann.


----------



## arkim (26. Juli 2012)

Plötzlich steht bei Stary in einem Zeltlager ein Player hinter mir und zielt auf mich. Sofort in Bewegung gekommen, alles aus meiner M19wasweißich rausgeblasen - dieser Feilgling ist mit ALT-F4 abgehauen.  Ich hasse das!


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Plötzlich steht bei Stary in einem Zeltlager ein Player hinter mir und zielt auf mich. Sofort in Bewegung gekommen, alles aus meiner M19wasweißich rausgeblasen - dieser Feilgling ist mit ALT-F4 abgehauen.  Ich hasse das!


 
Tjoa, entweder hattest du nicht genau hingehört oder aber er ist reingehoppt, hat dich gesehen und hat sich wieder verpisst ^^ 
Aber allein in Stary ist eh Wahnsinn


----------



## AMD (26. Juli 2012)

Ich finde DayZ alles andere als gefährlich... ich bin nun schon viele Monate dabei und mitlerweile kennt man halt so die Kniffs, wobei es mir früher noch mehr fun gemacht hat (bis auf die ewigen Ladezeiten war es viel besser).
Selbst wenn ich sterbe, guter Equip findet man schnell, man muss eben nur wissen wo man zu suchen hat... Ich war auch schon öfter alleine in Stary und bin da ohne weiteres auch wieder rausgekommen. Selbst bei 40 Leuten auf dem Server ist es ja nach wie vor eine riesige Map..


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Juli 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> ...Selbst bei 40 Leuten auf dem Server ist es ja nach wie vor eine riesige Map..


 
Wobei es bestimmte Orte gibt, an denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, andere Spieler zu treffen höher ist, als im Planquadrat 001|001 

Bei 40 Leuten auf dem Server gibt es immer mehrere Spieler die einfach nur irgendwo im Gebüsch liegen und auf andere warten...


----------



## Billy.Mc John (26. Juli 2012)

Ist grad zufällig jemand in der Nähe von Kamenka und will mir ein etwas zu Essen und zu Trinken vorbeibringen (jeweils 3-4 Dosen)? Bin südlich von Kamenka im Industriegebiet und blute schon, viel Blut hab ich nichtmehr. Dafür gäbs dann im Gegenzug auch ne FN FAL mit Nightvisionscope und 3 Mags


----------



## Primer (26. Juli 2012)

Da war wohl jemand zu gierig beim Jagen^^
Aber sry, ich bin genau auf der anderen Seite der Map.


----------



## ankabo (26. Juli 2012)

Bin auch in Nähe Dubrovka und nicht mal eben um die Ecke


----------



## asra1l (26. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das war zu 100% Prozent ein Cheater, was vermutlich auch der Grund war das er nicht geantwortet hat.


 
mhm. mit solcher sicherheit auf einen cheater tippen, obwohl du die situation garnicht selbst miterlebt hast. 


es könnte lag gewesen sein, und mit der makarov bräuchte ich auch ein gefühltes magazin um einen spieler zu töten.
und er hat den chat vielleicht nicht gesehen oder ignoriert, im chat schreiben lockt potenzielle gegner an.
mit rauchgranaten kann man häuser zerstören, hab ich schon geschafft, wärend ich noch drinne stand.
und der geläufige cheater läuft nicht mit ner axt rum.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (26. Juli 2012)

Gerade eben auf der Suche nach Essen und Trinken ne unschuldige Frau mit der AS50 erledigt, erfolglos, die hatte rein garnichts dabei. In was für einer Welt leben wir denn bitte? Eine Frau die ihren Mann nicht mit Essen versorgen kann!?!


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2012)

Mir gehen die ganzen Server bzw. Admins auf die Nerven die sofort kicken wenn man ihren Server joint.
Echt super, man findet mal nen schönen Server will verbinden, lädt das Game und man wird sofort gekickt weil der der Admin seine Ruhe beim Farmen haben möchte.
Echt faires Spielprinzip, jeder der nen Server hat kann sich sein Gear erschleichen, hoffe da passiert noch was in der Richtung


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mir gehen die ganzen Server bzw. Admins auf die Nerven die sofort kicken wenn man ihren Server joint.
> Echt super, man findet mal nen schönen Server will verbinden, lädt das Game und man wird sofort gekickt weil der der Admin seine Ruhe beim Farmen haben möchte.
> Echt faires Spielprinzip, jeder der nen Server hat kann sich sein Gear erschleichen, hoffe da passiert noch was in der Richtung


 
Wenn man auf Server joint, wo 30+ Leute drauf sind, passiert so etwas eigentlich nicht...


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2012)

Häng halt grad mitten in Elektro, ohne Waffe und habe mir nen Server gesucht wo so 10 Leute drauf waren, und wurde halt sofort gekickt.
Auf leere Server kommt man, bzw. ich gar nicht rauf, genauso wie auf Server mit 2-3 Leuten da dann immer steht waiting for host


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mir gehen die ganzen Server bzw. Admins auf die Nerven die sofort kicken wenn man ihren Server joint.
> Echt super, man findet mal nen schönen Server will verbinden, lädt das Game und man wird sofort gekickt weil der der Admin seine Ruhe beim Farmen haben möchte.
> Echt faires Spielprinzip, jeder der nen Server hat kann sich sein Gear erschleichen, hoffe da passiert noch was in der Richtung


 
^^ Du weisst schon das es einen Adminvote gibt mit dem sich Spieler zum Admin voten können, falls nicht deaktiviert???


----------



## m4soN (26. Juli 2012)

Blöde Frage die ich auf die schnelle nicht rausfinden konnte, was brauche ich um die Mod spielen zu können?

Dieses ArmaX als Vollversion? Also muss ich das tatsächlich für 27 Euro bei Amazon kaufen? Oder gibts hier "Tipps" wo ich auch günstiger an das Game gelange? Nein, ich meine nicht kostenlos downloaden!!!


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Adminvote wusste ich noch gar nicht xD

Naja bin im Moment mehr damit beschäftigt nen Server zu finden als zu spielen, entweder es ist stockfinster oder ich spawne wieder neu 

Super, bin grad wahrscheinlich auf nem Cheater Server gelandet, 7 Leute drauf alle bis auf einen wurden getötet.
War grad im Supermarkt von Elektro looten, keiner in der Nähe und zack ich kippe einfach um?
Langsam verliere ich echt die Geduld mit dem Spiel -___-


----------



## Billy.Mc John (26. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Das mit dem Adminvote wusste ich noch gar nicht xD
> 
> Naja bin im Moment mehr damit beschäftigt nen Server zu finden als zu spielen, entweder es ist stockfinster oder ich spawne wieder neu
> 
> ...



Versuch mal in Kamenka zu spawnen, ich kann dich ausrüsten, müsstest halt für uns auf Nahrungsmittelsuche gehen


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2012)

Am liebsten würde ich eh nur in Kamenka spawnen, da wird man wenigstens nicht sofort weggeballert.


----------



## Primer (26. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Naja bin im Moment mehr damit beschäftigt nen Server zu finden als zu spielen, entweder es ist *stockfinster *oder ich spawne wieder neu


 
Versuche es doch mal. Die Z's nehmen dich mit der Funzel auch nicht wahr. Gerade in der Stadt ist die Sicht noch brauchbar, weil sowieso alle paar Meter Mauern sind.


----------



## nulchking (26. Juli 2012)

Mir wurde bis jetzt immer gesagt das die Zombies auf Licht magisch anspringen, oder gilt das nur für Flares und Chem. Lights?


----------



## wari (26. Juli 2012)

würds cool finden, wenns in der welt von dayz sowas wie straßenlampen geben würde, bzw generell in städten hin und wieder mal licht in gebaeuden...

aber die arma II engine scheint das nicht herzugeben..


----------



## Z-STAR (26. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mir wurde bis jetzt immer gesagt das die Zombies auf Licht magisch anspringen, oder gilt das nur für Flares und Chem. Lights?


 Zombies Reagieren nur auf Flares und Rauch. 

Bei Taschenlampen und Chem. Lights brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Billy.Mc John (26. Juli 2012)

Ich und Nulchking haben grad 3 Noobs das Auto abgenommen und würden uns dazu bereit erklären zwei weitere hier ausm Forum irgendwo abzuholen


----------



## cAson (26. Juli 2012)

LU206, in Stary steht ein Auto, das repariert werden muss. Stürzt euch ruhig drauf, hab sowieso keine Verwendung dafür

Edit: bin jetzt in Stary und würde gerne mit jemanden Zocken ;D hat wer Lust?

Edit2: Ich laufe richtung Cherno um da nen Kollegen zu holen


----------



## Billy.Mc John (26. Juli 2012)

Like a Boss


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> mhm. mit solcher sicherheit auf einen cheater tippen, obwohl du die situation garnicht selbst miterlebt hast.


Nun, ich brauch die Situation auch nicht unbedingt selbst zu erleben. Denn:



> es könnte lag gewesen sein, und mit der makarov bräuchte ich auch ein gefühltes magazin um einen spieler zu töten.
> und er hat den chat vielleicht nicht gesehen oder ignoriert, im chat schreiben lockt potenzielle gegner an.
> mit rauchgranaten kann man häuser zerstören, hab ich schon geschafft, wärend ich noch drinne stand.
> und der geläufige cheater läuft nicht mit ner axt rum.


 Ich ging davon aus das man Artillerie von Rauchgranaten unterscheiden kann. Und btw, hier im Thread ist ein Video verlinkt, in dem der Cheater (wie viele andere Cheater auch) nur eine Axt hat, unsterblich ist, und bei Bedarf problemlos Kampflugzeuge spawnen oder Artillerie abfeuern kann. Daher: Unverwundbar, nur eine Axt, und plötzlich Artillerie oder Luftangriff = Cheater. OK, 100% war vielleicht übertrieben, sagen wir zu 99,99999999%. 


Z-STAR schrieb:


> Zombies Reagieren nur auf Flares und Rauch.
> Bei Taschenlampen und Chem. Lights brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen


 Dann leuchte mal jemanden in der Nähe von Zs mit ner Taschenlampe an.  (außer es wurde rausgepacht)

Edit: Ab 3:25 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONWomFAV8Q


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2012)

> Ich und Nulchking haben grad 3 Noobs das Auto abgenommen und würden uns dazu bereit erklären zwei weitere hier ausm Forum irgendwo abzuholen


Jetzt?   Ich häng in Stary unterm Busch an den Zelten. Ich hab Angst mich da nu einzuloggen


----------



## flasha (26. Juli 2012)

Welche Server bevorzugt ihr eigentlich? Finde die "LU" Server von der Performance her am besten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Juli 2012)

Auf welchen Servern Zockt ihr alle so? Ab Dienstag abend bin ich auch dabei <3


----------



## wari (26. Juli 2012)

zocke zum aufrüsten immer auf FR 1

bin dort nach 10 sec im spiel und es sind alle paar stunden serverrestarts... wenn ich pvp will geh ich einfach auf random server mit maximaler spielerzahl...

verstehs nicht, wieso es auf manchen servern zu ätzend lange dauert, bis man mal ingame st...


----------



## cAson (26. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> zocke zum aufrüsten immer auf FR 1
> 
> bin dort nach 10 sec im spiel und es sind alle paar stunden serverrestarts... wenn ich pvp will geh ich einfach auf random server mit maximaler spielerzahl...
> 
> verstehs nicht, wieso es auf manchen servern zu ätzend lange dauert, bis man mal ingame st...


 
Das frage ich mich auch ab und zu.. vielleicht sind die Server einfach zu lange am laufen und sind zugemüllt


----------



## Z-STAR (26. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Dann leuchte mal jemanden in der Nähe von Zs mit ner Taschenlampe an.  (außer es wurde rausgepacht)


 
Ich glaube wenn man angestrahlt wird erhöht sich die Sichtbarkeit, aber wenn man nur an Wende etc. strahlt, beeinflusst das die Z's nicht. 

So war es zumindest bei mir


----------



## butter_milch (26. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Like a Boss


 
Bosse spielen auf Veteran


----------



## art90 (27. Juli 2012)

also irgendwie versteh ich das nicht, ich hab eben mit der lee enfield rumgeballert, aber keiner fällt um. Ich war 3 mal über Kimme und Korn mitten auf den ruhenden Körper drauf und 2 mal über das Fadenkreuz und nix passiert. Entfernung ca. 100m. Sie haben mich die ganze Zeit gesucht, aber es war dunkel und plötzlich wurde ich von Zombies, die ich nicht sehen konnte, bis auf 48 Blut heruntergeprügelt. 
Und dann habe ich zum ersten Mal Alt+F4 benutzt -.-

Hoffentlich landet das nicht in irgendeinem Youtube-Video


----------



## nulchking (27. Juli 2012)

Die bei DayZ sind ja ganz schön frauenfeindlich, man kann als weibliche Charakter die Kleidung nicht wechseln


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

Ich check nix mehr :


> Target date:
> 
> * Wednesday 25 July 2012 (GMT)
> * Updated to Tuesday 24 July 2012 (GMT)


----------



## AMD (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

Dat muss aber n ganz schön alter Screen sein


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

Ob ein Spieler-Marker auf der Ingame-Map ist, hängt auch vom Server ab, oder? Realismus hin oder her, aber ohne Marker nützt die Karte mal gar nichts. Mit Marker und mit Kompass ausgerüstet ist man schon ganz anders unterwegs...

@art90 ("Und dann habe ich zum ersten Mal Alt+F4 benutzt -.-")
**lang anhaltende Buhrufe gepaart mit Tomaten- und Eierwurf**


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ob ein Spieler-Marker auf der Ingame-Map ist, hängt auch vom Server ab, oder? Realismus hin oder her, aber ohne Marker nützt die Karte mal gar nichts. Mit Marker und mit Kompass ausgerüstet ist man schon ganz anders unterwegs...
> 
> @art90 ("Und dann habe ich zum ersten Mal Alt+F4 benutzt -.-")
> **lang anhaltende Buhrufe gepaart mit Tomaten- und Eierwurf**


 
Meinst du diese Markierungen die du auf der Map sehen kannst? Die kann so gut wie jeder sehen, egal welcher Server  



> *lang anhaltende Buhrufe gepaart mit Tomaten- und Eierwurf*


*Zustimm*


----------



## AMD (27. Juli 2012)

Geht eigentlich ^^
Die Karre stand damals ziemlich offensichtlich zwischen Cherno und Elektro o.O


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

Boaaaaahh ich will endlich die MK 48 haben  Ich finde das Teil so geil, ich muss es einfach haben


----------



## AMD (27. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich schonmal von nem Typen in Elektro. Hatte auf dem Krankenhausdach gespeichert und als ich geladen habe auf einem Server war dort einer mit der 
Die macht schon echt Laune aber die Magazine verbrauchen leider 2 Slots^^ Ich bin immer noch am liebsten mit der M4A3 CCO, M4A1 CCO SD oder M107 unterwegs ^^


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

Kann das jemand mit der Taschenlampe und den Zs bestätigen? Reagieren die nicht auf den Lichtkegel der Taschenlampe?

Ich musste eben feststellen, warum ich niemals Arma2 gespielt habe. Habe gestern mal den Singleplayer angefangen und suche nun die beiden Kriegsverbrecher (Mission 5). Doch die KI ist sowas von hohl, meine Güte! Da sage ich denen was sie machen sollen, "Roger", sie tun es aber nicht. Dann irgendwann will man schnell die Position wechseln, kommen die nicht hinterher und fragen dann, wo ich bin. Die Frage stellt sich mir langsam, in welchem Spiel mehr Zombies umherlaufen. Arma2 oder DayZ 
Naja, nach dieser kleinen Exkursion ins Reich der doofen KI gehe ich lieber wieder Zombies jagen


----------



## m4soN (27. Juli 2012)

Ich würde immer noch gerne auf die schnelle wissen ob man für die Mod irgendeine Vollversion braucht?! Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

ArmaX oder Arma2 + Operation Arrowhead, auch Combined Operations (Arma2 + OA).
Einfach bei Steam das Paket nehmen.


----------



## m4soN (27. Juli 2012)

Perfekt, danke dir! Vllt noch kurz die Info, was ist der Unterschied zwischen ArmaX und Arma2? Will so günstig wie möglich an das Game um dann den Mod spielen zu können.


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

> Hatte ich schonmal von nem Typen in Elektro. Hatte auf dem Krankenhausdach gespeichert und als ich geladen habe auf einem Server war dort einer mit der
> Die macht schon echt Laune aber die Magazine verbrauchen leider 2 Slots^^ Ich bin immer noch am liebsten mit der M4A3 CCO, M4A1 CCO SD oder M107 unterwegs ^^


Mein Liebling ist die M14 Aim  Gefolgt von der MK 48 


> Perfekt, danke dir! Vllt noch kurz die Info, was ist der Unterschied zwischen ArmaX und Arma2? Will so günstig wie möglich an das Game um dann den Mod spielen zu können.


Arma X beinhaltet Arma 2, Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead, Arma 2: Private Millitary Company, Arma 2 British Armed Forces, Arma, Arma: Queens Gambit, Arma: Resistance, Arma: Cold War Assault, Haufenweise Bonusmaterial und die Landkarten der Arma Maps auf Papier  

Arma 2 ist halt Arma 2 ^^ 
Für den Mod brauchste auf jeden Fall Arma 2 + Operation Arrowhead. Wenn du PMC auch hast, dann haste schönere Texturen von Chars und manchen anderen Dingen.



> Ich musste eben feststellen, warum ich niemals Arma2 gespielt habe. Habe gestern mal den Singleplayer angefangen und suche nun die beiden Kriegsverbrecher (Mission 5). Doch die KI ist sowas von hohl, meine Güte! Da sage ich denen was sie machen sollen, "Roger", sie tun es aber nicht. Dann irgendwann will man schnell die Position wechseln, kommen die nicht hinterher und fragen dann, wo ich bin. Die Frage stellt sich mir langsam, in welchem Spiel mehr Zombies umherlaufen. Arma2 oder DayZ


Das ist doch gar nix, ich hab eben n bischen im Editor rumprobiert und nach ca 5 Minuten spielen fangen plötzlich alle Soldaten an sich gegenseitig abzuschiessen und anschliessend die Basis und die Fahrzeuge auseinander zunehmen


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nix, ich hab eben n bischen im Editor rumprobiert und nach ca 5 Minuten spielen fangen plötzlich alle Soldaten an sich gegenseitig abzuschiessen und anschliessend die Basis und die Fahrzeuge auseinander zunehmen


 
HAHAHA, wie geil ist das denn?!
Naja, renne doch gerade wieder in DayZ herum, warte lieber auf Arma3.


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand nähe Stary ist: Ich bräuchte da ne Begleitung  Alleine isses mir grad irgendwie zu gefährlich.


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

Bin ganz in der Nähe... Doch ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich dort wieder reintrauen soll - HAHAHA!


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Bin ganz in der Nähe... Doch ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich dort wieder reintrauen soll - HAHAHA!


 
 Naja ich bin ja auch nicht drin eher im Waldstück ziwschen dem nördlichen Wald und dem Wald an den Zelten. 
Aber ganz allein will ich Guillie, AS50 und M14 nu nicht aufs Spiel setzen


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

Ob ich dir mit meiner Remmington da eine Hilfe bin...
Bin auf jeden Fall im TS.


----------



## AMD (27. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Kann das jemand mit der Taschenlampe und den Zs bestätigen? Reagieren die nicht auf den Lichtkegel der Taschenlampe?


 Also bei mir reagieren die auf garnix o.O
Egal ob Chemliegt, Taschenlampe oder Flare.
Nagut außer bei Rauchgranaten bewegen die sich ordentlich


----------



## wari (27. Juli 2012)

jesus... einmal durch cherno gerannt, direkt ne DMR mit 5 mags gefunden, dicker rucksack und medis.. innerhalb von 15 min top equipped...

war das früher auch so?! 

oder liegts einfach daran, dass man einfach jetzt weiß, wo der goote loot spawnt...^^


----------



## AMD (27. Juli 2012)

Früher? Früher war das so verbuggt, dass erst garkein Loot spawnte


----------



## wari (27. Juli 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Früher? Früher war das so verbuggt, dass erst garkein Loot spawnte


 
der server hier startet halt alle 3 stunden neu, deswegen immer frischer loot^^

und sowieso is da nie viel los, maximal 10-20 spieler, zum ausrüsten absolut top!

--> dayz - fr 1


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

DIESE SCH**** GIER!

Recht gut ausgerüstet läuft mir ein noch besser ausgerüsteter Typ mit DMR, Guilli und allem, was das Herz begehrt, über den Weg. Gleich mal weggemäht. Kurz gewartet und dann über seine Brocken hergemacht. Es war wie Weihnachten, ich war in einem Rausch. Wie Gollum, wo er mit dem Ring in den Schicksalsberg fällt  --- Gear-Fenster war offen, da kommt so ein armer Schlucker mit nur einer Axt um die Ecke. Ich voll Panik und habe das Gear-Fenster nicht schnell genug weggekriegt. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... *knack* *You Are Dead*

Die Zombies sind ja im Moment am Boden angeschraubt.

Gibt es wieder mehr Server mit globalem Chat? Kommt mir so vor und finde ich auch gut. Realismus hin oder her, ich habe eben auf einem Server meine Attacke auf Elektro angekündigt und man solle sich bereit machen. Hat Spaß gemacht, immerhin 1,5 Player erwischt (und die hatten Sniper-Unterstützung) und dann wieder entkommen, obwohl die aus allen Rohren feuerten... als ich keine Muni mehr hatte und dann im Chat erstmal schön abgelästert


----------



## DerpDerpington (27. Juli 2012)

arkim

Ich lese den Thread hier wegen ein paar guten Day-Z Stories und bei deinen haut es mich immer weg


----------



## asra1l (27. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus das man Artillerie von Rauchgranaten unterscheiden kann.


 
Ich wette mal wenn deine Bude plötzlich ohne vorwarnung zusammenkracht denkst du auch  nicht drüber nach 
 ob vielleicht wer eine Rauchgranate geworfen hat.

Und wenn du von etwas ausgehen musst, dann kannst du dir nicht sicher sein, auch nicht zu 99.9999%, das widerspricht sich. 

Mir auch letztendlich wumpe. Aber sowas bin ich allergisch gegen. 
Gerade wenn es um Cheats geht, da hört der Spaß auf.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Und btw, hier im Thread ist ein Video verlinkt, in dem der Cheater (wie  viele andere Cheater auch) nur eine Axt hat, unsterblich ist, und bei  Bedarf problemlos Kampflugzeuge spawnen oder Artillerie abfeuern kann.


 
Muss ich wohl übersehen haben. Welche Seite? Oder welcher Link? 





INU.ID schrieb:


> Daher: Unverwundbar, nur eine Axt, und plötzlich Artillerie oder Luftangriff = Cheater.


 
 Oder: Hitbox von Wand/Mauer/Boden war im Weg, Gegner vor kurzem frisch gespawnt, Rauchgranaten am Hochstand eingesammelt = DayZ.



Vielleicht war's wirklich nen Cheater, mag ja sein. Mich wundert das ich in 2 Monaten nicht auf einen einzigen Cheater treffe, 
wärend alle Foren vor Beschwerden nur so platzen, das Spiel wäre unspielbar, jeder Server voll mit Cheatern, die Entwickler machen nichts dagegen,
vielleicht bin ich einfach nur ein verdammter Glückspilz.
Wahrscheinlich ist es viel mehr so, das jeder Bug oder alles andere zunächst unerklärliche gleich für einen Hack gehalten wird.
Wie in jedem anderem Spiel auch.

Ich hab übrigends gestern ein Ufo in DayZ gesehen, kein Scheiss!!!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> DIESE SCH**** GIER!
> 
> Recht gut ausgerüstet läuft mir ein noch besser ausgerüsteter Typ mit DMR, Guilli und allem, was das Herz begehrt, über den Weg. Gleich mal weggemäht. Kurz gewartet und dann über seine Brocken hergemacht. Es war wie Weihnachten, ich war in einem Rausch. Wie Gollum, wo er mit dem Ring in den Schicksalsberg fällt  --- Gear-Fenster war offen, da kommt so ein armer Schlucker mit nur einer Axt um die Ecke. Ich voll Panik und habe das Gear-Fenster nicht schnell genug weggekriegt. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... *knack* *You Are Dead*
> 
> Die Zombies sind ja im Moment am Boden angeschraubt.


Immer wenn ich einen Spieler getötet habe warte ich noch 5 - 10min und beobachte seine Leiche, wenn du Glück hast und sie günstig liegt kommt dann nämlich meist noch ein Spieler der sie looten will oder eben einer seiner "Mates" der das Gear sichern will, die sind dann leichte Beute für dich.


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich einen Spieler getötet habe warte ich noch 5 - 10min und beobachte seine Leiche, wenn du Glück hast und sie günstig liegt kommt dann nämlich meist noch ein Spieler der sie looten will oder eben einer seiner "Mates" der das Gear sichern will, die sind dann leichte Beute für dich.


 
Schon klar. Ich bekomme die Gollum-Attitüde einfach nicht abgelegt, das wird mir dann zum Verhängnis.
MEIN SCHATZZZZZZZ - WIR MÜSSEN IHN HABEN!



Robonator schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Markierungen die du auf der Map sehen kannst? Die kann so gut wie jeder sehen, egal welcher Server



Nein, ich meine den Kreis mit dem Richtungspfeil, der meinen Standort anzeigt. Diesen sieht man nicht auf jedem Server und ohne ist die Map nutzlos. Ich nehme an, ist auch ein Unterschied zwischen Regular/Veteran Server.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Schon klar. Ich bekomme die Gollum-Attitüde einfach nicht abgelegt, das wird mir dann zum Verhängnis.
> MEIN SCHATZZZZZZZ - WIR MÜSSEN IHN HABEN!


 
Gestern hab ich mich zum Spaß einfach mal auf den Hügel östlich von Elektro gelegt und 8 Kills mit der AS50 gemacht, hab keinen von meinen Opfern gelootet, ist quasi ein Geschenk an die Anfänger die die Leichen dann finden  Die in den Städten haben eh meist kein gutes Equipment.


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mich zum Spaß einfach mal auf den Hügel östlich von Elektro gelegt und 8 Kills mit der AS50 gemacht, hab keinen von meinen Opfern gelootet, ist quasi ein Geschenk an die Anfänger die die Leichen dann finden  Die in den Städten haben eh meist kein gutes Equipment.


 
Meist. Aber manchmal geht man ja gerade in Städte, um seinen ganzen Kram dann mal auszuprobieren, also dass sich mal ein paar mehr Kunden meine hart erwirtschafteten Kugeln durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Ansonsten sind die Sniper an den Elektro-Hügeln meist LAME. Die bekommen vielleicht mit, dass man hinläuft und DCen dann.

Frage: Der Zähler "Murders" ist wohl nicht geeignet schnell festzustellen, ob man jemanden erschossen hat? Ich meine, der zählt ziemlich zeitversetzt, oder? Man achtet doch eher auf die Anzeige unten links? Ich will ja keine Kugeln verschwenden.


----------



## asra1l (27. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Markierungen die du auf der Map sehen kannst? Die kann so gut wie jeder sehen, egal welcher Server


 
du kannst nur markierungen von anderen spielern sehen, wenn sie vorher dem markieren in einen channel wechseln, in dem du auch vertreten bist.

side-chat (blau): wenn hier eine markierung platziert wird, kann diese sofort von allen spielern auf dem server gesehen werden.
ist zum glück jetzt deaktiviert.

gruppen-chat (grün): wenn jemand in der selben einheitengruppe ist (bzw. gewesen ist) und dann eine markierung auf der map platziert, dann kann die von der gruppe gesehen werden.
das gruppensystem wird in dayz garnicht genutzt, weiss der teufel warum die den nicht gleich mit deaktiviert haben.

fahrzeug-chat (gelb): wenn jemand im selben fahrzeug sitzt 

direkt-chat (weiss): wenn sich jemand im umkreis von 40m um dich herum aufhält.

also: wenn du jetzt markierungen siehst, sind es entweder deine, oder jemand ist zufällig in der selben gruppe wie du, oder er fuhr mal in deinem fahrzeug mit, oder er steht neben dir 




ankabo schrieb:


> Kann das jemand mit der Taschenlampe und den Zs bestätigen? Reagieren die nicht auf den Lichtkegel der Taschenlampe?


 
zombies werden nicht von licht angelockt, nur durch audio-visuellen kontakt.




m4soN schrieb:


> Ich würde immer noch gerne auf die schnelle wissen ob man für die Mod irgendeine Vollversion braucht?! Wenn ja, welche?


 
du brauchst theoretisch nur arma 2 Operation Arrowhead und arma 2 free. aber für die texturen lohnt es sich schon die paar euro mehr auszugeben und die anderen teile gleich mitzuholen.
hol dir nur nicht arma x, damit gibts irgendwie immer probleme mit dayz.




Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Die in den Städten haben eh meist kein gutes Equipment.


 warum killst du die dann und lässt sie für die anderen liegen? macht wenig sinn


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

@asra1l ich meinte zwar den Standort-Marker, wo man gerade ist, aber dennoch lehrreich, danke.

NACH EINEM SERVER-NEUSTART: Spawnen Fahrzeuge wieder an den ursprünglichen Standorten? Dann werde ich demnächst nämlich mal auf ein Fahrrad warten...


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. Juli 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> warum killst du die dann und lässt sie für die anderen liegen? macht wenig sinn


 
Wie ich schon schrieb, just fucking around


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

lHab mich vorhin mit Rob und Billy getroffen, ging gut was ab. Alles was sich irgendwie bewegte, wurde direkt abgeballert. Ob nun Zombie, Schwein, Huhn... Haben zahlreiche Deer Stands gelootet, rannte dann endlich mit einer M16 herum. Nachdem Rob und Billy dann eine Pause machten, hatte ich noch 30 Minuten Zeit und habe weiter gemacht. Ende vom Lied, Glock leer, M16 leer, habe wieder eine Remmington. Nie spawnt etwas, wenn man es braucht. Ich wette, bei einem neuen Connect finde ich wieder Stanags ohne Ende  
Ich muss mal in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion auf das Airfield und mir was richtig gutes holen 
Ghillies sind zur Zeit deaktiviert, oder?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> lHab mich vorhin mit Rob und Billy getroffen, ging gut was ab. Alles was sich irgendwie bewegte, wurde direkt abgeballert. Ob nun Zombie, Schwein, Huhn... Haben zahlreiche Deer Stands gelootet, rannte dann endlich mit einer M16 herum. Nachdem Rob und Billy dann eine Pause machten, hatte ich noch 30 Minuten Zeit und habe weiter gemacht. Ende vom Lied, Glock leer, M16 leer, habe wieder eine Remmington. Nie spawnt etwas, wenn man es braucht. Ich wette, bei einem neuen Connect finde ich wieder Stanags ohne Ende
> Ich muss mal in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion auf das Airfield und mir was richtig gutes holen
> Ghillies sind zur Zeit deaktiviert, oder?


 
Eine Spur der Vernichtung und des Verderbens 
Ja Ghilies sind derzeit deaktiviert, aber ich hab noch einen im Auto falls du den möchtest.
Ich und ein anderer hier ausm Forum haben das gestern so gemacht, dass ich mitm Auto übers Airfield gefahren bin und die Zombies abgelenkt habe, so konnte er inruhe von Hangar zu Hangar laufen ohne auch nur einmal angegriffen worden zu sein, funktioniert echt super. Man sollte halt nen recht leeren Server nehmen, da so das das Risiko eines anderen Spielers dezimiert wird.


----------



## JawMekEf (27. Juli 2012)

Jemand grade Lust zu zocken, und ist in Cherno?


----------



## asra1l (27. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> @asra1l ich meinte zwar den Standort-Marker, wo man gerade ist, aber dennoch lehrreich, danke.


den siehst du nur auf den noob servern.
bei veteran & expert gibts den nicht, gps besorgen!


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

Habe noch nie ein GPS gefunden...
Boah ey, sooo arm. Ohne Waffe in Elektro, und trotzdem ballert einer, den ich im Cafe traf, aus allen Rohren.


----------



## ankabo (27. Juli 2012)

So ein Mist, bin noch die ganze nächste Woche zu Hause. Wenn also jemand etwas vor hat, ich bin dabei 

@Billy: Würde ich gerne annehmen nur ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich am WE online bin.


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

> Gibt es wieder mehr Server mit globalem Chat? Kommt mir so vor und finde ich auch gut. Realismus hin oder her, ich habe eben auf einem Server meine Attacke auf Elektro angekündigt und man solle sich bereit machen. Hat Spaß gemacht, immerhin 1,5 Player erwischt (und die hatten Sniper-Unterstützung) und dann wieder entkommen, obwohl die aus allen Rohren feuerten... als ich keine Muni mehr hatte und dann im Chat erstmal schön abgelästert


Globalen Chat gibt es nur auf inoffiziellen Servern. 


> Nein, ich meine den Kreis mit dem Richtungspfeil, der meinen Standort anzeigt. Diesen sieht man nicht auf jedem Server und ohne ist die Map nutzlos. Ich nehme an, ist auch ein Unterschied zwischen Regular/Veteran Server.


Bekommst du wenn du GPS hast.


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

*WAS?!?!?! Die haben die Zerstörung der Handfeuerwaffen und auch der Enfield verringert?* Makarov braucht jetzt 4 Schüsse in die Brust? Revolver zumindest mehr als einen? Enfield nur noch 6000 Schaden? WTF? Heute nämlich habe ich gegen so einen Axt-Mörder verloren, habe gefühlt 20 Treffer mit der Makarov gelandet...

EDIT: OK, das liegt an Arma, nicht Dayz: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...hings-clear-weapons-nerf-is-not-a-dayz-patch/


----------



## Sharidan (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn jemand Fad ist, und nen guten Server hat kann er sich ja melden, bin im moment in Elektro unterwegs und würd gern da raus kommen OHNE abgeknallt zu werden -.- ... Bin zu oft inzwischen verreckt *mecker*


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. Juli 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Fad ist, und nen guten Server hat kann er sich ja melden, bin im moment in Elektro unterwegs und würd gern da raus kommen OHNE abgeknallt zu werden -.- ... Bin zu oft inzwischen verreckt *mecker*


 
Renn mir ruhig ins Fadenkreuz, ich warte..


----------



## Sharidan (27. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Renn mir ruhig ins Fadenkreuz, ich warte..


 
*grrrrr* Lass mich ihn ruhe, ich hab jetzt zum 6ten mal neues Equip sammeln müssen weil irgend so ein Freak mich abknallt, sogar einmal OHNE ner Waffe. 
Ich will nur Material und dann raus aus den Städten und die Wildnis erkunden, gibt genug was ich noch net kenn, was mir im Team mehr Spaß machen würde, aber anscheinend wollen alle nur 
Player killen weil sie ja schon alles haben *schnief*


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

Waffenschaden:



> Makarov: 889 damage - Shots to kill a zombie: 5 - Shots to kill another player: 14
> G17, M9, M9 SD, PDW, MP5A5, MP5SD6, Bizon PP-19 SD: 889 damage - Shots to kill a zombie: 5 - Shots to kill another player: 14
> Revolver, M1911: 1389 damage - Shots to kill a zombie: 4  - Shots to kill another player: 9
> M1014, Remington 870, Double-barreled: slugs do 4500 damage - Shots to kill a zombie: 1  - Shots to kill another player: 3
> ...


Weapon Damage Nerfs - Page 4 - DayZ General Discussion - Day Z Forums


----------



## flasha (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (27. Juli 2012)

Jemand in der Nähe von Zelenogorsk?


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

flasha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Gilt nicht mehr


----------



## flasha (27. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Gilt nicht mehr


 
Stimmt davon nichts mehr?


----------



## Robonator (27. Juli 2012)

flasha schrieb:


> Stimmt davon nichts mehr?


 
Wie der User über dir bereits gepostet hat, wurden die Schadenswerte von vielen Waffen wurden geändert.


----------



## JawMekEf (27. Juli 2012)

Das ist so erbärmlich.. bin in Cherno aufn Dach. Und was passiert? Ein verfickter Serverhopper killt mich, spawn hinter mir und fragt 10min später: "Wen hab ich auf dem Dach von Cherno gekillt?"
Ich sag: "Ich war das" und er antwortet das er mich getötet hat weil ich dort oben Leute getötet habe. Dieses feige Drecksschwein, spawnt einfach hinter mir. Bin erst gestern mit meiner M24 gestorben. Gerade respawnt in den Arpartments, höre nur Schritte im Ladescreen, kann grade loslegen ~ sofort tot. Instant, einfach umgekippt. 
Kann mich einer mit nem Auto hinterm Airfield bringen? Hab da noch ein Auto..


----------



## arkim (27. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie der User über dir bereits gepostet hat, wurden die Schadenswerte von vielen Waffen wurden geändert.



Eben, das is ein Problem und liegt an Arma, nicht DayZ. 14 Schüsse mit Makarov auf einen Spieler: da nimmt man besser eine Axt. Und ich hatte auch schon Axt-Angreifer bzw. welche, die munter um einen herumturnten.


----------



## flasha (27. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie der User über dir bereits gepostet hat, wurden die Schadenswerte von vielen Waffen wurden geändert.


 
Finde die anderen Werte aber auch informativ. Hörbarkeit usw.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (28. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust mir eine AKS Cobra zu schenken ? 
Habe gerade aus Versehen auf ablegen gedrückt - und weg 
Warum kann sie nicht einfach vor mir liegen ?

Falls 'ne Gruppe in den Wäldern um Elektro ist, würde ich mich gern' anschließen.


----------



## JawMekEf (28. Juli 2012)

Kann irgendeiner mich hinters Airfield bringen? Hab da noch ein Auto voller Waffen..


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2012)

Hier mal n Screen von den aktuellen Werten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

WTF? 
Strangest 2 minutes of day Z - YouTube


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2012)

Tutorial um Dayz von English auf Deutsch umzustellen. - Anfänger - DayZ

Dort wird genau erklärt was man wie machen muß, welches Tool man benötigt, und es wird u.a. auf den ARMA-Launcher samt Anleitung verwiesen, da Tools wie zb SixLauncher die veränderte .exe bei jedem Start wieder aktualisiert/zurücksetzt (ergo ARMA-Launcher zum DayZ zocken, Six usw zum Updaten).

Funktioniert wunderbar, gerade getestet. 

Hier noch ein Video was, leider auch etwas ungenau, zeigt welche Bereiche in der .exe ausgestauscht werden müssen. Vielleicht gibts mittlerweile einen einfacheren Weg ARMA-OA bzw DayZ auf Deutsch zu stellen, dann bitte im Thread posten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg6XjXuFMTg


----------



## Primer (28. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Waffenschaden:
> 
> 
> Weapon Damage Nerfs - Page 4 - DayZ General Discussion - Day Z Forums


 

Ach du Schande, 4xACP in sonen nervigen Zombie. Also wenn man keine Wahl hat (weg rennen,  Headshoot), herrscht im Spiel momentan absoluter Munitionsmangel. Die Makarov braucht man ja schon gar nicht mehr aufzuheben
Aber unabhängig davon das es nicht von DayZ kommt, bin ich mal gespannt ob und wie sich das ganze auf das Spiel auswirkt. Wenn das alle Waffen betrifft, brauchen auch viele merklich mehr Treffer für einen Spieler. Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht setzt bei dem ein oder anderen, der noch nicht mal ein Übergewehr hat, ein Denkprozess ein....

EDIT: Falls heute jemand Lust auf zocken hat, einfach melden.


----------



## ankabo (28. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hier mal n Screen von den aktuellen Werten:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich sehe da leider keine Grafik, wäre für mich sehr informativ für die nächste Ausrüstung 

INU-Edit: Hm, hab da wohl irgendwas verpeilt. Die Grafik ist jetzt aber wieder in dem Posting. ^^


----------



## Z-STAR (28. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du Schande, 4xACP in sonen nervigen Zombie. Also wenn man keine Wahl hat (weg rennen,  Headshoot), herrscht im Spiel momentan absoluter Munitionsmangel. Die Makarov braucht man ja schon gar nicht mehr aufzuheben
> Aber unabhängig davon das es nicht von DayZ kommt, bin ich mal gespannt ob und wie sich das ganze auf das Spiel auswirkt. Wenn das alle Waffen betrifft, brauchen auch viele merklich mehr Treffer für einen Spieler. Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht setzt bei dem ein oder anderen, der noch nicht mal ein Übergewehr hat, ein Denkprozess ein....
> 
> EDIT: Falls heute jemand Lust auf zocken hat, einfach melden.



Ich kann das mit dem Revolver noch nicht bestätigen. 
Ich hab trotzdem nur einen Schuss pro Z gebraucht. 
Trotz aktuellster Versionen.


----------



## wari (28. Juli 2012)

Z-STAR schrieb:


> Ich kann das mit dem Revolver noch nicht bestätigen.
> Ich hab trotzdem nur einen Schuss pro Z gebraucht.
> Trotz aktuellster Versionen.


 
eben, 1 schuss pro Z mit revolver... grad noch getestet...

und die DMR knockt auch noch spieler mit einem schuss ins traumlaund... traumland!=tot^^


----------



## Z-STAR (28. Juli 2012)

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie viel Damage ein Spieler und ein Zombie aushält?


----------



## wari (28. Juli 2012)

nunja, ein spieler hat halt 12000 lebenspunkte... steht ja im debugmoni...

gemessen am schaden der einzelnen waffen geh ich von aus, dass ein zombie so 3-4k leben hat...


----------



## Bluefire87 (28. Juli 2012)

Wisst ihr, warum die Temperaturangabe im neuen Patch nicht mehr im Debug-Monitor zu finden ist?


----------



## Primer (28. Juli 2012)

Makraov (1x = 2000Dmg)= 3 Schuss pro Z
Revolver (1x = 4500Dmg)= 1 Schuss pro Z

Wenn 2 Schuss aus der Makarov nicht reichen, sprich es reichen 4000Dmg nicht, einmal 4500Dmg aus dem Revolver aber schon, würde ich vermuten das die Z's genau 4500Dmg einstecken können. Also der Bereich lässt sich letztlich auf 4001-4500Dmg einschränken(Torso).



Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, warum die Temperaturangabe im neuen  Patch nicht mehr im Debug-Monitor zu finden ist?


 
Vielleicht aufgrund von eigentlich tödlichen, aber fast immer anliegenden 42°C entfernt, um es zu überarbeiten? Vielleicht is das System auch noch drinnen, nur merkt mans eben erst wenn es zu spät ist. Wäre aber schwierig da Antibiotika sehr selten sind.


----------



## wari (28. Juli 2012)

der verbindungsprozess ist leider gottes immer noch total abgefuckt...

fast auf jedem server häng ich nach wie vor im "waiting for player" oder "loading" screen fest -.-

angeblich wollten sie das doch mit dem neuen update mal verbessern..


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da leider keine Grafik, wäre für mich sehr informativ für die nächste Ausrüstung


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (28. Juli 2012)

Also neuer DMG....not confirmed. Hab auch grad (BETA/DAYZ aktuell) nen Hopper mit einem Schuss aus der 1911 niedergestreckt!?

EDIT: beim normalen klappts auch...

Bisher können also 3 Spieler bestätigen das die Dmg Werte noch in etwa den alten entsprechen....komisch.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

> Tutorial um Dayz von English auf Deutsch umzustellen. - Anfänger - DayZ
> 
> Dort wird genau erklärt was man wie machen muß, welches Tool man benötigt, und es wird u.a. auf den ARMA-Launcher samt Anleitung verwiesen, da Tools wie zb SixLauncher die veränderte .exe bei jedem Start wieder aktualisiert/zurücksetzt (ergo ARMA-Launcher zum DayZ zocken, Six usw zum Updaten).
> 
> ...



Hab nu keine Lust das Video anzugucken aber wird dort erklärt woran es liegen kann wenn DayZ von Anfang an auf deutsch ist? 

Und mit den neuen Damagewerten bin ich gar nicht zufrieden. Mit der M1911 muss ich jetzt teilweise 5 Schuss auf nen Zed rotzen. Mit dem Revolver ist es nicht anders. Wie ist das jetzt erst mit den Schallgedämpften? 10-15 Schuss bis der Zombie fällt? 



> und die DMR knockt auch noch spieler mit einem schuss ins traumlaund... traumland!=tot^^


So einen starken Damage hat die DMR allerdings nicht. Der Spieler wird höchstens bewusstlos und verblutet dann.


----------



## ankabo (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn die Werte so stimmen, taugt keine Pistole mehr etwas und 3 Schuss aus M1911 oder Revolver... oha! Dann direkt lieber mit Lee Enfield, wenn die nicht mehr so weit gehört wird. 
Mal schauen, was dann meine Erfahrung so bringen wird, mal ein paar Waffen an Zombies testen.
Bleibe dann wohl bei meiner Remmington, bis ich was mit richtig Bums habe


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab nu keine Lust das Video anzugucken aber wird dort erklärt woran es liegen kann wenn DayZ von Anfang an auf deutsch ist?


 
Ich hab ja mittlerweile auch 2 Keys - der erste von ArmaX startet das Spiel immer schon auf Deutsch, wobei der zweite Key (Steam) das Spiel auf Englisch startet !

(Beide Keys greifen dabei auf den selben Install-Ordner zu...)

Somit ist das eine Frage des RegistryKeys !


----------



## darkfailure (28. Juli 2012)

Ist in einer Stunde irgendjemand zufällig in der Nähe von Berenzino? Ich liege da westlich der Militärbarracken und bräuchte ne Bluttransfusion (Blutpacks hab ich selber dabei).


----------



## ankabo (28. Juli 2012)

darkfailure schrieb:


> Ist in einer Stunde irgendjemand zufällig in der Nähe von Berenzino? Ich liege da westlich der Militärbarracken und bräuchte ne Bluttransfusion (Blutpacks hab ich selber dabei).


 
Ich bin unterhalb von Gorka. Wenn du einen TS-Server hast oder mir die Daten und Server nennen magst, schick mir eben eine PN. Medic ist dann auf dem Weg 

Hat schon jemand die neuesten Versionen drauf, also Beta 95417 und 1.7.2.4? Ist ja kaum ein Server damit verfügbar, laut DayZCommander.


----------



## AMD (28. Juli 2012)

Tolle Story eben gehabt 

Ich hatte nur noch 1,5k blut und war auf Hilfe angewiesen. Da gerade kein Kumpel online war, habe ich mir ingame jemanden gesucht, der einen guten Eindruckt hinterlassen hat und mir helfen wollte. Ergebnis: Kopfschuss mit der Lemington 
Er hat sich danach mein doch schon sehr gutes Equip genommen und ist abgehauen. Bin dann nahe Elektro gespawnt und habe eine Lee Enfield gefunden und dann nahe des Supermarkts den Server verlassen (in dem Pub).
Dann bin ich auf Gametracker.com und habe den Spielernamen gesucht (mache ich sonst nicht aber in dem Fall)  Bin auf dem Server gejoint wo er war und es war zufällig jemand im Supermarkt und zwar der Typ, der mich gerade noch gekillt hat 
Mit der Lee abgeknallt und Equip wieder eingesammelt und den Rest der Ausrüstung schön Hide Body!

Dieses anlügen, Equip abgreifen und abhauen musste halt einfach mal bestraft werden


----------



## ankabo (28. Juli 2012)

DAS nenne ich mal eine richtig gute Story! Der hat es eben nicht anders verdient, diese Drecksäcke - HAHAHA!


----------



## wari (28. Juli 2012)

hab grad nen typ mit ner axt von weitem gesehn, was passiert? ich falle einfach um, höre keine schüsse, nix.. instant tot gewesen...


viel spaß mit meiner dmr du armseeliger cheater..


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

Das Cheating ist ein dickes Problem geworden bei DayZ. Es kommt mir teilweise so vor als würde Battleye gar nichts machen. 
Vorher hat man fast keine Cheater gesehen weil Arma 2 gar nicht so bekannt bzw beliebt war.


----------



## arkim (28. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Wenn die Werte so stimmen, taugt keine Pistole mehr etwas und 3 Schuss aus M1911 oder Revolver... oha! Dann direkt lieber mit Lee Enfield, wenn die nicht mehr so weit gehört wird.


Ich sag ja: Axt nehmen und im Zweifelsfall im Zickzack auf Player zulaufen. Lass sie doch schießen.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: Axt nehmen und im Zweifelsfall im Zickzack auf Player zulaufen. Lass sie doch schießen.


 
Das Einzige was sie tun können wäre es auf die Beine zu schiessen damit sie brechen. 
Ansonsten hat man mit der Pistole keine Chance mehr. 
Aber ne Enfield oder eine Shotgun findet man ja zum Glück an fast jeder Ecke ;D


----------



## flasha (28. Juli 2012)

Anstatt solche Sachen wie Respawn usw. zu fixen sollte man sich mal an die Z KI ranmachen. Echt nervig dieses Zick Zack gerenne vorallem wenn man eh Munition rationieren muss.  Auch das diese Viecher einfach durch Wände oder geschlossen Türen marschieren...nervig.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

> Echt nervig dieses Zick Zack gerenne vorallem wenn man eh Munition rationieren muss.


Das werden sie aber nur sehr schlecht fixen können da es von der Engine aus so ist. Auch bei der normalen KI wirst du das so merken.


----------



## Stevii (28. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob non Hive Server erlaubt sind?
Bitte mit Quelle. Das einzige was dort anders ist, dass man halt nicht mit seinem normalen "Spielstand" weiterspielt.

Ist für mich ganz interessant weil ich so Newbies "unterrichten" kann, ohne mein Maingear zu verlieren..


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob non Hive Server erlaubt sind?
> Bitte mit Quelle. Das einzige was dort anders ist, dass man halt nicht mit seinem normalen "Spielstand" weiterspielt.
> 
> Ist für mich ganz interessant weil ich so Newbies "unterrichten" kann, ohne mein Maingear zu verlieren..


 
Eine Quelle kann ich dir nicht nennen, aber im Forum liest du immer wieder das Rocket solche Server auf die Blacklist setzt. Ebenso wie passwortgeschützte Server oder Server mit wenig Slots


----------



## Stevii (28. Juli 2012)

Für mich als Mensch der darauf joint besteht aber keine Gefahr soweit, oder?
Zumindest hab ich soweit noch nichts gesehen im forum


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem verwirrten Zick-Zack stört mich nicht, im Gegenteil, macht es die Zs doch noch etwas schwieriger... Das die Dinger so oft noch durch Wände glitchen find ich da schon nerviger. ^^ Das die Waffen abgeschwächt wurden find ich auch OK, ausm TV kennt man ja auch quasi nur Zs die ohne Ende Kugeln schlucken - so lange man nicht ihren Kopf trifft.

Rocket sollte sich allerdings eher mal dem Thema Deathmatch widmen. Dieses Zittern was man mit Morph bekämpft sollte in ähnlicher Form auch nach einem Playerkill auftreten, allerdings zeitlich begrenzt (3-5 Minuten) und nicht mit Meds "heilbar". Dann würden viele Spieler es sich überlegen grundlos jemanden abzuknallen. Da sich "Hemmungen" wie man sie im RL hat/hätte schlecht in ein Spiel übernehmen lassen, wären entsprechende "Features" auch absolut legitim. *find*

PS: Soweit mir bekannt brauch man als Spieler keine Angst vor "Funservern" zu haben, da man von dort ja eh nix mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

> Das die Waffen abgeschwächt wurden find ich auch OK, ausm TV kennt man ja auch quasi nur Zs die ohne Ende Kugeln schlucken - so lange man nicht ihren Kopf trifft.


Dann sollen sie den Zeds mehr HP geben anstatt die Waffen zu nerfen.


----------



## flasha (28. Juli 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das mit dem verwirrten Zick-Zack stört mich nicht, im Gegenteil, macht es die Zs doch noch etwas schwieriger... Das die Dinger so oft noch durch Wände glitchen find ich da schon nerviger. ^^ Das die Waffen abgeschwächt wurden find ich auch OK, ausm TV kennt man ja auch quasi nur Zs die ohne Ende Kugeln schlucken - so lange man nicht ihren Kopf trifft.
> 
> Rocket sollte sich allerdings eher mal dem Thema Deathmatch widmen. Dieses Zittern was man mit Morph bekämpft sollte in ähnlicher Form auch nach einem Playerkill auftreten, allerdings zeitlich begrenzt (3-5 Minuten) und nicht mit Meds "heilbar". Dann würden viele Spieler es sich überlegen grundlos jemanden abzuknallen. Da sich "Hemmungen" wie man sie im RL hat/hätte schlecht in ein Spiel übernehmen lassen, wären entsprechende "Features" auch absolut legitim. *find*
> 
> PS: Soweit mir bekannt brauch man als Spieler keine Angst vor "Funservern" zu haben, da man von dort ja eh nix mitnehmen kann.



Zick Zack gepaart mit komischen Lags machen keinen Spass. Das hat dann nix mehr mit Aiming oder Skill zu tun sondern nur Luck. Oft genug erlebt das man Mates getroffen oder im schlimmsten Fall erschossen hat. Das kriegte man dann aber auch erst ein paar Sekunden später mit... aber ist ja noch alpha und großartig wird sich eh nichts ändern in nächster Zeit. Die großen Updates werden erst gemacht wenn es Standalone wird. 




Robonator schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie den Zeds mehr HP geben anstatt die Waffen zu nerfen.


 
Kommt doch das gleiche bei rum...


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

> Kommt doch das gleiche bei rum...


Nein. Denn dann bist du immerhin noch fähig dich mit Schusswaffen gegen andere Spieler zu verteidigen, zumindest bist du was ordentliches findest. 
So wie ich das jetzt sehe wird das in Cherno nun so laufen das derjenige der als erstes die AKM in der Feuerwehrwache findet, die Stadt zum Teil kontrolliert. Ich mein, was willst du nun mit den "Kügelchen" gegen den anrichten die die AK hat?


----------



## AMD (28. Juli 2012)

Echt nervig das der respawn Button deaktiviert wurde... Gerade wenn man vllt. mit paar Leuten spielt die z.B. in Elektro ist aber man selber in Kamenka spawnt... ob ich nun respawn drücke oder mir halt nen Zombie suche. Kommt das selbe bei raus aber für die Anwender ist es umständlicher. :/


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Echt nervig das der respawn Button deaktiviert wurde... Gerade wenn man vllt. mit paar Leuten spielt die z.B. in Elektro ist aber man selber in Kamenka spawnt... ob ich nun respawn drücke oder mir halt nen Zombie suche. Kommt das selbe bei raus aber für die Anwender ist es umständlicher. :/


 
Ich finde es sehr gut, aber eine einfache Abfrage hätte besser gepasst


----------



## Stevii (28. Juli 2012)

Bei Knochenbruch ist es doch möglich REspawn zu klicken oder?


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Bei Knochenbruch ist es doch möglich REspawn zu klicken oder?


 
Ja, sobald man sich was gebrochen hat oder so


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie den Zeds mehr HP geben anstatt die Waffen zu nerfen.


 So halten aber Zombies und Spieler mehr aus. Und da Spieler nur von anderen Spielern angeschossen werden können find zumindest ich das so besser.

btw: Der Doc is wieder online: h4kkz

Jetzt gerade sind 2 Patienten im Wartezimmer.


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2012)

Ja aber ich finde es unglaublich unreal wieviele Schuss du dann brauchst um einen Spieler aus dem Leben zu hauen. Mit der Makarov oder der G17 brauchste dann mal eben ka 5 Magazine?


----------



## cAson (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin grad in Cherno und such jetzt jemanden zum Zocken  Ts oder Skype ist mir egal, hab aber keinen Server. Einfach ne PN schreiben


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in Cherno und such jetzt jemanden zum Zocken  Ts oder Skype ist mir egal, hab aber keinen Server. Einfach ne PN schreiben


 
Noch am zocken? Ich kann gleich bzw nacher mit dir zocken. Muss neu spawnen da ich gestern umgenietet wurde ;D


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Juli 2012)

Egal auf welchen Server ich gehe, ich spawne immer auf einer endlosen grünen Fläche. Kann man da irgendwas machen außer sich selber töten und die ganze Ausrüstung verlieren?


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Egal auf welchen Server ich gehe, ich spawne immer auf einer endlosen grünen Fläche. Kann man da irgendwas machen außer sich selber töten und die ganze Ausrüstung verlieren?


 
Das ist die Wilderness. Wenn du genug Essen und Trinken hast und einen Kompass oder noch besser: ein GPS hast dann kannst du von dort entkommen. Frag mal Snake wie er das gemacht hat ;D


----------



## cAson (29. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Noch am zocken? Ich kann gleich bzw nacher mit dir zocken. Muss neu spawnen da ich gestern umgenietet wurde ;D


 
Jo ich bin jetzt noch am zocken


----------



## pcfr3ak (29. Juli 2012)

Wer braucht bitte einen Kompass? Sonne/Mond und/oder Schatten sind genug.


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Wer braucht bitte einen Kompass? Sonne/Mond und/oder Schatten sind genug.


 
Ja gut in der Wilderness kommste nicht an schatten, aber wenn man ne Uhr hat reicht die sonne ungefähr  Oder der Polarstern


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2012)

Der Wind weht die Wolken afaik immer nach Osten


----------



## joraku (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin in meinem ersten Leben gleich mal verdurstet - bin immer schön gelaufen, aber irgendwann kam nichts mehr - hatte ne Axt aber am Rand zum "Nichts" bringt die einem auch nicht viel. Habs dann nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft etwas Flüssiges zu finden.


----------



## Stevii (29. Juli 2012)

L85 AWS """gefunden""", M107 ins backpack, wow mir gehts so gut jetzt im Spiel.


----------



## cAson (29. Juli 2012)

Die M107 nehm ich dir gerne ab Das schwere Teil musste doch nicht mit dir rumschleppen


----------



## Stevii (29. Juli 2012)

Boah heute läufts, mit der M107 hab ich jetzt 2 Typen erledigt und einer hatte ne AS50 dabei, yeaaah. M107 weggeschmissen.


----------



## cAson (29. Juli 2012)

Klar, gib sie nicht mir


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Boah heute läufts, mit der M107 hab ich jetzt 2 Typen erledigt und einer hatte ne AS50 dabei, yeaaah. M107 weggeschmissen.


 
Ich find die M107 besser und warum wegschmeissen? 'Die hättest du mir geben können 

Bin aber auch zufrieden  Hab mir cAson gezockt. Der hat mir in Cherno erstmal eine AKS Kobra geschenkt welche ich dann später gegen eine M14 Aim eingetauscht habe


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> L85 AWS """gefunden""", M107 ins backpack, wow mir gehts so gut jetzt im Spiel.


 Gratz, die L85A2 AWS hat Nachtsicht, als einzige Waffe in DayZ sogar *!* Thermalsicht *!* , dazu noch einem IR-Laser (wenn aktiviert können deine Kollegen mit ihren NVGs sehen was Du gerade anvisierst!), und sie kann genullt werden, was sie - trotz des relativ kleinen Kalibers - mMn zu einer der besten 3 Waffen im Spiel macht (wenn nicht sogar zur besten Waffe).


----------



## ankabo (29. Juli 2012)

Also mit der Pumpgun fallen die Zs auch nicht mehr sofort um, so ein Dreck. Habe für jeden 2 Schuss benötigt. Nun bin ich tot, alles nochmal auf Anfang.
Irgendwie rennt man nun nicht mehr wie ein Verrückter durch alle Städte sondern versucht nicht gesehen zu werden und man macht wieder viel mehr Silent. Das kommt meiner Spielweise eigentlich viel näher 
Mal schauen, wie es sich nachher verhält. Mal mit allen Waffen wieder auf Zs ballern, vielleicht bin ich dann wieder Mr. Winchester - HAHAHA!


----------



## Primer (29. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Also mit der Pumpgun fallen die Zs auch nicht mehr sofort um, so ein Dreck. Habe für jeden 2 Schuss benötigt. Nun bin ich tot, alles nochmal auf Anfang.
> Irgendwie rennt man nun nicht mehr wie ein Verrückter durch alle Städte sondern versucht nicht gesehen zu werden und man macht wieder viel mehr Silent. Das kommt meiner Spielweise eigentlich viel näher
> Mal schauen, wie es sich nachher verhält. Mal mit allen Waffen wieder auf Zs ballern, vielleicht bin ich dann wieder Mr. Winchester - HAHAHA!



Wie sieht es heute bei dir aus? Wir könnten ja mal Stray oder das NW Airfield in betracht ziehen. Wenn sich 3-5 Leute finden sollte das ganz gut passen.
Cisar ist heute bestimmt auch mit von de Partie, mal sehen ob wir seinen gestern gefundenen Bus noch retten können^^ ....das Ding hatte wohl nen Platten


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute bei dir aus? Wir könnten ja mal Stray oder das NW Airfield in betracht ziehen. Wenn sich 3-5 Leute finden sollte das ganz gut passen.
> Cisar ist heute bestimmt auch mit von de Partie, mal sehen ob wir seinen gestern gefundenen Bus noch retten können^^ ....das Ding hatte wohl nen Platten


 

Nope der Bus ist wohl weg -.-
Ich selbst bin allerdings Sosnovka und will auch zum NW Airfield 

So ein scheiß ey was ich an Arbeit in den kack Bus gesteckt habe plus die 120 Liter Treibstoff -.- xD


----------



## ankabo (29. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute bei dir aus? Wir könnten ja mal Stray oder das NW Airfield in betracht ziehen. Wenn sich 3-5 Leute finden sollte das ganz gut passen.


 
Heute leider nicht, kümmere mich um mein Schatzi und werde morgen früh wieder online sein. Dann suche ich mir einen leeren Server und werde erst einen Waffencheck machen


----------



## wari (29. Juli 2012)

hat zuffällig jemand nen leeren server zum gearen parat?

mein alter hat nich die aktuelle version drauf und ansonsten find ich nur schrott :/


edit: wieso verschwinden nachm reloggen meine waffen?!


----------



## arkim (29. Juli 2012)

AMD schrieb:


> Echt nervig das der respawn Button deaktiviert wurde... Gerade wenn man vllt. mit paar Leuten spielt die z.B. in Elektro ist aber man selber in Kamenka spawnt... ob ich nun respawn drücke oder mir halt nen Zombie suche. Kommt das selbe bei raus aber für die Anwender ist es umständlicher. :/


 
Yup, genau das macht man, kostet aber unnötig Zeit. Und die dahinterstehende Problematik ist eben, was fangen Gamer mit ihrer Zeit an (mitunter wie ich eben nicht nur Studis, sondern arbeitende Leute, die mit Zeit haushalten müssen). Da ist es schon nervig zu wissen, wenn ein Spiel einem ohne Not Steine in den Weg legt.

Wäre es eigentlich sehr nachteilig, wenn die Spieler theoretisch ihren "Geburtsort" selber wählen könnten (Arma kann ja zur Not einen Random-Radius hinzufügen)? Ich sehe die Nebenwirkungen nicht, aber vielleicht gibt es welche...

In Balota am Airfield rumlaufen geht ja wohl momentan gar nicht. Man ist da völlig im Blindflug, weil der ganze Bildschirm voller Schrotttexturen ist...


----------



## wari (29. Juli 2012)

ums ma nochmal konkret zu erwähnen: ist das ein neues feature, dass man nach zuvielen reloggs seine waffen und ausrüstung verliert?

hatte grad auf nem deerstand ne m4a1 mit holo gefunden, wollte reloggen weil ich zuviele grafikbugs hatte, hab das paar mal wiederholt, was passiert? meine waffe ist weg?!

eben spawn ich neu, kein bock auf Zs, renne in ein haus, schnapp mir ne makarav, relogge... Waffe weg 

plagt mich ein bug oder kann diese tatsache jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (29. Juli 2012)

Wer ist heute bei ner Runde Cherno Deathmatch dabei?  Einfach ein paar mal durchlaufen, alles töten was halbwegs anständiges Gear dabei hat und dann würd ich sagen die Ostküste hoch nach Berenzino oder so.


----------



## nulchking (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn du mir Gear besorgen hilfst dann spiele ich Lockvogel für dich ^^


----------



## Primer (29. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Wer ist heute bei ner Runde Cherno Deathmatch dabei?  Einfach ein paar mal durchlaufen, alles töten was halbwegs anständiges Gear dabei hat und dann würd ich sagen die Ostküste hoch nach Berenzino oder so.


 
Klar^^

Wie, wann, wo?


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> plagt mich ein bug oder kann diese tatsache jemand bestätigen?


 Das man Sachen verliert die man kurz vorm ausloggen aufgesammelt hat ist nichts Neues. Auch wenn man kurz vorher was ißt oder trinkt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch das man später direkt nach m einloggn wieder hunger und durst hat.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (29. Juli 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Wenn du mir Gear besorgen hilfst dann spiele ich Lockvogel für dich ^^


 
Bist abgenippelt oder was? Hattest doch ne M4A1 CCO Camo und ne M107!? 
Hast diesmal wenigstens einen männlichen char ausgewählt?

Ja wir könnens ja so machen, dass ich die Leute in Elektro mit der AS50 ausschalte und du immer hinläufst und sie lootest.


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (29. Juli 2012)

BOHHRR..... was war das denn heute. Ich ganz gechillt die Hochstande gelootet...... auf einmal portet mich der server und die anderen spieler zum nördlichen airfield.... ohne waffe. Hab mich dann schnell ausgelogt.... und wollt mich auf ein anderen server einloggen..... tja jetzt liegt ich mitten auf dem airfield..... ohne waffen..... vielen dank......


----------



## ankabo (29. Juli 2012)

Muss ich, wenn ich mir noch Private Military Company zugelegt habe, irgendwas beachten? Ich installiere es, starte es einmal und habe dann hoffentlich direkt die Texturen in DayZ, oder?
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, seit den letzten Beta-Patches... Man kann nun noch ein wenig in den Grafikoptionen herumbauen, ohne die Config manuell anzupassen. So kann man sich z.B. aussuchen, welche Bäume angezeigt werden, ob die aus Arma2 oder Operation Arrowhead. Die in Arma2 sind dichter und man sieht in OA-Einstellungen somit mehr Feinde im Wald 
Mal schauen, ob das mit PMC dann auch nochmal eine Einstellung ist.


----------



## wari (29. Juli 2012)

so langsam geht mir das spiel bissel auf den keks.. nach jedem relogg fall ich in ohnmacht, was soll das? -.-

hab mir schon alles an medis eingeworfen, hilft nix -.-


----------



## ankabo (29. Juli 2012)

Connectest du vielleicht zuviel? Vielleicht will man damit den Serverhoppern entgegenwirken. Dort wo du dann connectest, musst/sollst du dann vielleicht spielen oder trägst in irgendeiner Form Schaden davon.


----------



## wari (29. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Connectest du vielleicht zuviel? Vielleicht will man damit den Serverhoppern entgegenwirken. Dort wo du dann connectest, musst/sollst du dann vielleicht spielen oder trägst in irgendeiner Form Schaden davon.


 
es haelt sich in grenzen.. nicht übertrieben oft..

aber sowas steht nich konkret in den patchnotes und mein kollege hat damit auch keine probleme, von daher vermut ichn bug...


----------



## ankabo (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn andere Leute das nicht haben... Echt mies. Hatte sowas letztens auch mit Waffen und Nahrung, war bei manchen Connects schonmal weg.


----------



## Primer (29. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> so langsam geht mir das spiel bissel auf den keks.. nach jedem relogg fall ich in ohnmacht, was soll das? -.-
> 
> hab mir schon alles an medis eingeworfen, hilft nix -.-


 
Könnte das gleiche Problem sein, welches ich auch mal hatte. Da lag es am Server und wurde erst mit dessen Neustart behoben. Also versuche mal einen anderen Server.


----------



## Robonator (29. Juli 2012)

cAson wenn du das hier liest: Bock nacher weiter zu machen wo wir aufgehört haben?


----------



## Sharidan (29. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust bisserl zu zoggen ?


----------



## pcfr3ak (29. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> so langsam geht mir das spiel bissel auf den keks.. nach jedem relogg fall ich in ohnmacht, was soll das? -.-
> 
> hab mir schon alles an medis eingeworfen, hilft nix -.-


 

Sicher, dass du genug Blut hast?


----------



## wari (29. Juli 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du genug Blut hast?


 
bin teilweise mit 12k blut umgekippt, also mit vollem leben... das fieße ist ja, dass wenn man bewusstlos aufm boden liegt plötzlich aus allen richtungen zombies kommen und an dir "naschen" 

aber prime hatte recht, nachdem der server neugestartet hat, gehts wieder..

war wohl ein übler bug..


----------



## _Razzor (29. Juli 2012)

hey ho DD
eine woche lang habe ich in berlin-brandenburg um mein leben gekämpft, ohne kontakt zur PCGH Dx doch nun bin ich zurück  und will endlich wieder DayZ zocken


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Oh man, wie geil:
ARMA 2 DayZ - How I stalked a group of bandits - YouTube

Für die die zu faul sind es sich anzugucken:
Der Typ wurde am Balota Airfield von Banditen angeschossen. Er konnte noch entkommen und hat sich dann entschieden sie zu verfolgen um Rache zu nehmen. Er verfolgt sie eine gewisse Zeit bis zu ihrem Versteck wo er sie dann mit Ingame-Voice trollt und auf seine Verstärkung wartet 

Edit:
Wie geil ist denn das? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS1wzdlu-WM&


----------



## ankabo (30. Juli 2012)

Voll gut 

So, mal was zu den Waffen und sonstigen Dingen.
Die Remmington benötigt nun 2 Körpertreffer, ist also nicht mehr so durchschlagend.
Die M1911 benötigt nun auch 3 Körpertreffer, die Makarov kann man am besten liegen lassen. Wenn man jeden Z auf Entfernung oder in Gebäuden per Headshot killen will/kann, dann OK. Aber ansonsten kann man lieber versuchen mit dem Teil zu werfen als zu schiessen.
Zu meiner Verwunderung killt die Winchester noch immer mit einem Körpertreffer (mein kleiner Liebling), ABER... Sie scheint lauter geworden zu sein. Ich habe mich an einem Deer Stand mal 3 Zs genähert und sehr viel Abstand zum ersten gelassen. Den habe ich dann über Kimme und Korn inklusive Zoom mit einem Körpertreffer erledigt, doch die anderen scheinen mich gehört zu haben. Obwohl die noch viel weiter weg waren, kamen die angerannt. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass ich auf offenem Feld geschossen habe. Ich werde es testen und aus einem Waldstück schiessen, mal schauen, wie die dann reagieren. In Berezino habe ich vor dem Supermarkt mal einen Testschuss abgesetzt, doch da kam niemand angelaufen, obwohl die Dichte der Z dort um einiges höher ist.
Zu meiner Verwunderung habe ich mal wieder einen Camo gefunden. doch auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten!!! Wenn man gerne Nachts spielt (Knicklichter und Taschenlampe sehen die Zs nicht!!!), scheint man nun wohl keine Knicklichter mehr aufnehmen zu können. Im Survivor-Anzug klappt es ohne Probleme, mit dem Camo wirft man die zwar, doch aufnehmen ist nicht. Ich habe es mit den verschiedenen Farben und auf verschiedenen Untergründen probiert, doch nichts passierte. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es bald gefixt wird oder am Server lag. Nun habe ich einen Camo an und Nachts spielen ist nicht mehr so prickelnd.


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2012)

Hab mal wieder aufgemacht, wer mit will, einfach rein.

Server: *ts3public.de*
Channel: Dayz
PW *123456
*
Der ursprünglich im Startpost vorgeschlagene TS Server will momentan nicht.


----------



## lol2k (30. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Voll gut
> 
> So, mal was zu den Waffen und sonstigen Dingen.
> Die Remmington benötigt nun 2 Körpertreffer, ist also nicht mehr so durchschlagend.
> Die M1911 benötigt nun auch 3 Körpertreffer, die Makarov kann man am besten liegen lassen. Wenn man jeden Z auf Entfernung oder in Gebäuden per Headshot killen will/kann, dann OK. Aber ansonsten kann man lieber versuchen mit dem Teil zu werfen als zu schiessen. [...]



Kaum ist man ein paar Tage mal nicht da, stellt Rocket gleich die halbe Spielbalance auf den Kopf 
Erstmal update einspielen und dann gleich mal selbst von überzeugen!
Aber er scheint seine Androhnung zu realisieren, den Mod noch schwieriger werden zu lassen -das lob ich mir doch!


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kaum ist man ein paar Tage mal nicht da, stellt Rocket gleich die halbe Spielbalance auf den Kopf
> Erstmal update einspielen und dann gleich mal selbst von überzeugen!
> Aber er scheint seine Androhnung zu realisieren, den Mod noch schwieriger werden zu lassen -das lob ich mir doch!


 
Wir bräuchten noch ein paar Leute für Stary, lust? TS oben.


----------



## wari (30. Juli 2012)

3 schüsse mit ner m1911 für Zs.. die hatte doch früher immer den gleichen schadenswert wie revolver, da gleiches kaliber..

aber ich brauch mit meinem revolver nach wie vor 1 schuss fürs z's ^^.. ganz selten mal 2..

da rocket auch immer noch nicht den munnibug gefixt hat und man quasi unendlich munni für revolver hat, is das somit wohl die beste sekundäre waffe^^


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

> 3 schüsse mit ner m1911 für Zs.. die hatte doch früher immer den gleichen schadenswert wie revolver, da gleiches kaliber..
> 
> aber ich brauch mit meinem revolver nach wie vor 1 schuss fürs z's ^^.. ganz selten mal 2..


Nope Revolver und M1911 sind auf dem selben Schadenswert. Machen beide nur noch ~1300dmg.


----------



## wari (30. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nope Revolver und M1911 sind auf dem selben Schadenswert. Machen beide nur noch ~1300dmg.


 
klingt alles etwas seltsam, da ich wie gesagt für zombies nur 1 schuss brauche...^^


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Ich brauche mit dem Revolver wiederum mehrere Schüsse.
Sicher das du auch auf der neusten Version spielst?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand helfen wo bekomm ich die Beta version von DAYZ hab immer noch die 1.6.2 Obwohl ich die beta gedownloadet hab :/ komme so auf Kein server -.-


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen wo bekomm ich die Beta version von DAYZ hab immer noch die 1.6.2 Obwohl ich die beta gedownloadet hab :/ komme so auf Kein server -.-


 
DayZ Mod




> * [FIXED] Ammunition amounts not loaded in properly (Now records used ammunition correctly)
> * [FIXED] Graphical glitches with barbed wire (Rebinarized file should no longer produce graphical artifacts)
> 
> In Process Changelog (WIP):
> ...



Damn sie fixen das mit der Muni


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2012)

Klappt immer noch nicht -.- Jedes mal wenn ich einem Server Joinen will kommt da i-ein Error das mir was fehlt... ich hab 100000= SERVER versucht aber 1 ging nur bis Wait of host


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Du hast den Kram an der richtigen Stelle eingefügt und du hast auch den neusten Betapatch drauf und über den Beta-Launcher gestartet?

Aber Fehler irgendwas blabla hilft nicht weiter, wenn dann musst du schon genau sagen was dir für ein Fehler angezeigt wird.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hab unter arma 2 operation arrowhead einen Ordner namens  @DayZ erstellt da drinn den Addons Ordner erstellt. Dann mit dem Worroms DayZ mod Updater halt alles Runtergeladen. dann hab ich mir im Internet die Beta geladen :/ dann bekomm ich so ein Error wenn ich Joinen will das die Map nicht gefunden wurde, aufjednfall steht da was von der Map


----------



## lol2k (30. Juli 2012)

Mein Vorschlag: 

Alles aus dem Addon-ordner löschen und alle DayZ 1.7.2.4-Files hier manuell laden. Die dann in den Addon-Ordner entpacken. Somit ist DayZ auf dem neusten Stand.
Danach aktuellen Beta-Patch laden, installieren! Die aktualisierte arma2oa.exe müsste sich nun im folgenden Ordner befinden:

_C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta_

Du kopierst/überschreibst die arma2oa.exe dann einfach im Hauptverzeichnis (_C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead_)

Etwas komplex da manuell, aber so hast du die Übersicht wo genau was geändert wurde!
Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen!


----------



## timetoremember (30. Juli 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hab unter arma 2 operation arrowhead einen Ordner namens  @DayZ erstellt da drinn den Addons Ordner erstellt. Dann mit dem Worroms DayZ mod Updater halt alles Runtergeladen. dann hab ich mir im Internet die Beta geladen :/ dann bekomm ich so ein Error wenn ich Joinen will das die Map nicht gefunden wurde, aufjednfall steht da was von der Map


 

Das Problem hatte ich auch und du kannst es wie folgt beheben: Wenn du die Steam Version hast Den Addons Ordner aus Arma2 (nicht OA sondern das normale Arma2....der Pfad sieht dann in etwa so aus D:\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2\AddOns) kopieren. Jetzt gehst du in dein Operation Arrowhead Orner \Extensions (dort gibt es dann auch einen \Addons-Ordner) und fügst die Dateien dort ein (sind ca 3gb oder sogar mehr....weiß ich gar nicht mehr) Falls du gefragt wirst ob eine oder mehrere Dateinen überschrieben werden sollen NICHT auf überscheiben klicken sondern diese Dateinen überspringen. Jetzt sollte es funktioneren:


----------



## wari (30. Juli 2012)

Destiny vs. The No - DayZ - YouTube

nononononono


----------



## ikealampe (30. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch nach einiger Zeit plötzlich Grafikbugs?


----------



## Sharidan (30. Juli 2012)

Jop hab ich, vor allem wenn ich auf Häuser schaue wo man entweder durch das Tor guggen kann oder sonst wie. Gerade bei den Gebäuden da bei Stradisobo ?! wo man zu dem Militär Camp kommt. Echt hölle de mist.

Jemand Lust zum Zoggen ? Und nein ich bin kein Arsch der euch dann Killt oder Ausraubt, halte selber nix davon .


----------



## wari (30. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch nach einiger Zeit plötzlich Grafikbugs?


 

ja, zwischen balota und cherno isses unspielbar geworden..

haben heut aufgrund von grafikbugs aufgehört zu spielen, hoffe da passiert was in nächster zeit -.-


----------



## ikealampe (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe das auch den wie du schon sagtest teilweise unspielbar 
Aber bei mir hilft es die Auflösung einmal runter und wieder rauf zu stellen.(ingame)


----------



## Stevii (30. Juli 2012)

Ba dumm tss?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wari (30. Juli 2012)

solche einstellungsmöglichkeiten hab ich gar nicht... O_o

woran liegt das?


----------



## lol2k (31. Juli 2012)

Bei mir sind die unter "Video-Options" >> "Advanced" zu finden! Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind erweitert worden in den letzten Patches soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass vermehrt nvidia-user darüber klagen! Ich selbst habe eine 7970er verbaut und bekomme diesen "barbedwire-bug" so gut wie gar nicht!


----------



## pcfr3ak (31. Juli 2012)

Den Grafikbugs geht's wohl im nächsten Hotfix, der für Morgen geplant ist, an den Kragen. Pending Update: Build 1.7.2.5 - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


----------



## ankabo (31. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> solche einstellungsmöglichkeiten hab ich gar nicht... O_o
> 
> woran liegt das?


 
Entweder hast du noch nicht auf Advanced geklickt oder aber, so wie weiter oben Rob vermutete (wegen dem Waffenschaden), dass du noch immer mit einer alten Version zockst.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung.

Mir ist malwieder was ziemlich failhaftes passiert und ich brauche eure Hilfe. 
Gestern bin ich also gestorben, nach ner ganzen Weile malwieder.
Fand ich auch eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, endlich malwieder bei Null anfangen, alles suchen müssen usw.
Da lauf ich also heute ganz gemütlich die Südküste entlang, loote mich ein wenig durch die Dörfchen und verspürte irgendwann etwas Hunger (Reallife), ich also ausgeloggt, in die Küche, lecker Schnitzel gebraten und gegessen.
Als ich nun also satt und zufrieden zum PC zurück schlenderte, mich einloggte und gefühlte 2h gewartet habe bis ich mal ingame war, war ich dann doch etwas verwirrt.
Ich befand mich plötzlich mitten auf dem NW Airfield, mit meinem neuen Charakter, WTF!?
Jetzt steh ich also hier, in der südlichen Baracke, mit ner Makarov und nem verdammten Coyote. Ich habe Hunger, Durst und weder Essen/Trinken noch Tools dabei, um mir jeweiliges zu erwirtschaften.
So jetzt das unglaubliche Angebot dass ich euch mache, wer mich hier abholt, mir ein wenig hilft mich zu equipen und ne Blutkonserve verabreicht (ps, hab noch 3000 Blut ) bekommt von mir ein BRANDNEUES GPS!!!11elf 
Ich weiß das ist nicht viel aber hört auf den guten Menschen der ganz tief in euch steckt!

Grüße


----------



## Unleashed (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich und ein Kumpel sind auch auf dem Airfield.Hasst du denn Teamspeak?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich und ein Kumpel sind auch auf dem Airfield.Hasst du denn Teamspeak?


 
Klar, schickt mir eure TS Daten.


----------



## Unleashed (31. Juli 2012)

62.104.20.78:10000

Sind channel Plauderecke.


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch nach einiger Zeit plötzlich Grafikbugs?


Liegt an den letzten Patches. Soldatenleichen und Zelte verursachen die soweit ich weiß.



wari schrieb:


> solche einstellungsmöglichkeiten hab ich gar nicht... O_o
> 
> woran liegt das?


 Dann update mal.


ankabo schrieb:


> Entweder hast du noch nicht auf Advanced geklickt oder aber, so wie weiter oben Rob vermutete (wegen dem Waffenschaden), dass du noch immer mit einer alten Version zockst.


 So wird es wohl sein


----------



## ikealampe (31. Juli 2012)

Lol meinem Kumpel ist es gestern passiert das er ständig überfahren wurde.
Er hat gestern erst mit Day z angefangen und wurd bei jedem restart überfahren so ca 5-6 mal bis ich ihm dann sagte er soll den Server wechseln.
Und das mit dem Charakterwechsel hatte ich auch schon mal so ich bin mit einem Car. mitten im Wald ohne Grund gestorben,
dann dachte ich mir ok is halt so is ne Beta also neuen Car. angefangen und wegen nem Zombie gestorben.
Und tada der hatte beim restart meinen alten Car. wieder rausgekramt.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

Wer lust und Zeit hat kann sich am Balota Airfield bei mir ne M4A1 CCO mit 2 Mags abholen, hab kein Bock mehr sie im Backpack rumzuschleppen und zum wegwerfen ist sie mir zu schade.


----------



## ankabo (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin leider zu weit weg, sonst würde ich vorbeikommen.

Gibt es eigentlich Coyote Packs nur am NW Airfield oder auch in Balota? Weil dann wäre es eine Reise wert


----------



## JawMekEf (31. Juli 2012)

Wie kommstn so schnell vom Airfield zum Strip? 
Wäre interessiert.


----------



## Primer (31. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Ich bin leider zu weit weg, sonst würde ich vorbeikommen.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Coyote Packs nur am NW Airfield oder auch in Balota? Weil dann wäre es eine Reise wert


 
Siehe:
http://dayzdb.com/map#2.085.082;item=Backpack%20%28coyote%29

Wo genau bist du grad? Wir wollten heute noch zum Krankenhaus in Berezino, weil die Vorräte zu neige gehen. ...20 Zs am Heli Crahs, Bugs und so

EDIT: falscher link *fix*


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Wie kommstn so schnell vom Airfield zum Strip?
> Wäre interessiert.


 
Bin gelaufen 
Also ich befinde mich jetzt in Cherno, das Angebot mit der M4A1 steht nach wie vor.


----------



## JawMekEf (31. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gelaufen
> Also ich befinde mich jetzt in Cherno, das Angebot mit der M4A1 steht nach wie vor.



Bin am Airfield. 
Hab ne MK48 gefunden, würde aber die M4 nicht ablehnen. 
BTW: Ist das ne M4A3? Warte ich komm mal on.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Bin am Airfield.
> Hab ne MK48 gefunden, würde aber die M4 nicht ablehnen.
> BTW: Ist das ne M4A3? Warte ich komm mal on.


 
Die MK48 hab ich auch gerade, deshalb brauch ich die M4A1 ja auch nicht wirklich.
NW Airfield?


----------



## JawMekEf (31. Juli 2012)

Kommt mal bei dem Ts, auf Plauderecke.. ^^


----------



## ankabo (31. Juli 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> http://dayzdb.com/map#2.085.082;item=Backpack%20%28coyote%29
> 
> Wo genau bist du grad? Wir wollten heute noch zum Krankenhaus in Berezino, weil die Vorräte zu neige gehen. ...20 Zs am Heli Crahs, Bugs und so
> ...


 
Mmmhhh... Habe noch nie ein Coyote Pack gefunden.
War in Berezino, Taschen voll und wollte nun Richtung Stary oder NW Airfield. Dort war ich irgendwie noch nie und wollte mal schauen 
Keine Angst, bin ganz allein auf einem US-Server und spiele mit Knicklicht und Taschenlampe, sollte mich niemand erlegen - HAHAHA!


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

> hab ne mk48 gefunden, würde aber die m4 nicht ablehnen.


die mk48 nehm ich!  :d :d


----------



## ankabo (31. Juli 2012)

Bin auf dem Weg nach Stary, will einen Deer looten und finde eine Crashsite. Nun kann ich eine FN Fal mit 3 Magazinen und eine M14 mit 2 Magazinen mein eigen nennen. Habe diese Wummen nun zum ersten Mal in der Hand und mal checken, was so geht. Eine Militärtaschenlampe habe ich auch noch gefunden.

Wie kann ich nun die FN Fal und die M14 tauschen oder aber meine M1911 mit der Militärtaschenlampe, ohne das irgendwas verschwindet? Habe da schonmal ein paar Dinge drüber gelesen, dass auf einmal etwas weg war.

Nun noch ein Coyote und ein Ghilie finden...
So kann der Tag weitergehen


----------



## lol2k (31. Juli 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Wie kann ich nun die FN Fal und die M14 tauschen oder aber meine M1911 mit der Militärtaschenlampe, ohne das irgendwas verschwindet? Habe da schonmal ein paar Dinge drüber gelesen, dass auf einmal etwas weg war.


 
Eine Waffe in die Hand, die andere in den Rucksack!


----------



## Primer (31. Juli 2012)

Gestern auch zwei davon gefunden und die Ausbeute war ehrlich gesagt mehr als Mager. Einmal garnix und beim zweiten nur eine DMR....obwohl ich eigentlich keine Sniper will, gerade jetzt wo man die Sekudärwaffe kaum noch gebrauchen kann.

Kannst auch zu uns in den TS kommen:

Server: ts3public.de
Channel: Dayz
PW 123456


----------



## ankabo (31. Juli 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Eine Waffe in die Hand, die andere in den Rucksack!


 
Das ist schon klar, habe ich nun auch so. Doch was, wenn nun mein Rucksack voll ist und ich wechseln möchte? Die aus dem Rucksack in die Hand und die andere geht automatisch rein?
Und wie ist das mit der Sekundärwaffe? Rucksack voll, möchte die Taschenlampe nehmen... Was passiert mit der M1911 und den anderen Sachen im Rucksack?


----------



## wari (31. Juli 2012)

also ich hatte natürlich die neue dayZ version drauf, wie soll ich auch sonst auf neusten servern zocken Oo^^

allerdings hab ich komplett verpasst, dass es nen neuen armaII CO patch gibt...  jetzt funzt das auch mit den grafikeinstellungen...


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

> Das ist schon klar, habe ich nun auch so. Doch was, wenn nun mein Rucksack voll ist und ich wechseln möchte? Die aus dem Rucksack in die Hand und die andere geht automatisch rein?


IMMER:  Rucksack auf, Waffe im Rucksack mit dem Pfeil nach rechts ins Inventar switchen. Die jetzige im Inventar wird ausgewechselt und er nimmt wenn Platz da ist die Magazine aus dem Rucksack mit ins Inventar. Wenn du es anders machst dann kann die Waffe möglicherweise verschwinden.

Btw die M14 ist übernice. 

Will mir jemand seine MK48 eintauschen?  Habe eine M14 und eine M4A3 CCO und einen Guillie-Suit im Angebot


----------



## butter_milch (31. Juli 2012)

Rob du brauchst doch sicherlich eine AS50 oder


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Rob du brauchst doch sicherlich eine AS50 oder


 
Eigentlich nicht wieso? ^^


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

geil nachm einloggen wieder an der küste gespawnt -__-
dabei war ich doch gut 5tage nimmer on, kann mcih net erinnern gestorben zu sein :/
naja halt wieder von neuem suchen


----------



## butter_milch (31. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht wieso? ^^


 
Ich bräuchte den Ghillie ^^


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte den Ghillie ^^


 
Muhahaha den hab ich mir hart zusammengefarmt... Naja eigentlich hab ich ihn nen Scharfschützen in Zeleno abgenommen. 
Bring mir ne MK48 + Muni und er ist dein


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

Rob, am NE Airfield liegt ne MK48 Mod 0


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Rob, am NE Airfield liegt ne MK48 Mod 0


 
So fern.... ich bin grad nähe Pogorevka. Holst mich ab?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> So fern.... ich bin grad nähe Pogorevka. Holst mich ab?


 
Für ne MK48 mitsamt 4 Magazinen ist kein Weg zu weit!


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Für ne MK48 mitsamt 4 Magazinen ist kein Weg zu weit!


 
oO  NE sagst du? Nenn mir nen Treffpunkt, ich komm hoch. Und sag mir wann


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

SO, ma bissle gezockt ohne kram :d lief ganz gut paar z's gekillt, hab jz wieder n alice, ak, revolver bloodpags essen trinken etc.  wenn wer lust zu zocken hat einfach melden bin im moment so halb afk schaue so alle 4-5min rein


----------



## wari (31. Juli 2012)

wie findet ihr immer solche waffen?

hab ich meinem ganzen dayz leben noch nie ne helichrashsite gefunden -.-


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

cherno feuerwache find ich die meist oder halt NW airfield^^ wennu zeit hast könn wa zsm zocken und suchen dir eine^^ hab  auch nochn ne m1911 im gepäck falls du habn willst^^


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> wie findet ihr immer solche waffen?
> 
> hab ich meinem ganzen dayz leben noch nie ne helichrashsite gefunden -.-


 
Dann wirds aber mal Zeit die Küste zu verlassen 

Die meisten Helis findet man per Zufall wenn man auf dem Weg irgendwo hin ist. Besonders im Gebiet links von Stary, wo die ganzen freien Felder sind, findet man bestimmt eine. 
Ansonsten Spieler töten oder militärische Lootstellen looten 
Oder auf Zeltjagd gehen. Hab nen Freund der macht das nur noch. Der sucht sich immer Clanserver und sucht dort dann die Ränder nach Zelten ab. Der hat da schon ordentlich was gefunden 

Bin aber ehrlich gesagt dafür das manche Waffen viel seltener werden. Von der AS50 z.B. wimmelt es ja nur so. Genauso wie die FN Fal die findet man echt fast immer an Crashsites. Ich kapier auch nicht warum man in einer Feuerwehrwache Scharfschützengewehre findet und auf Jägerständen AK´s und M16 etc  
Vielleicht machen die das ja noch aber sowas wie hochkalibrige Scharfschützengewehre etc sollte viel seltener zu finden sein.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

133/32

Was bietest du mir denn im gegenzug zu diesem Schmuckstück?


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> 133/32
> 
> Was bietest du mir denn im gegenzug zu diesem Schmuckstück?


 
M14, Guillie oder M4A3 CCO. Mehr kann ich nicht bieten ausser eventuell eine AS50 die ich von jemand anderem auftreiben könnte


----------



## Billy.Mc John (31. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> M14, Guillie oder M4A3 CCO. Mehr kann ich nicht bieten ausser eventuell eine AS50 die ich von jemand anderem auftreiben könnte


 
M14 Aim?
Wenn ja mach dich schonmal auf den Weg.


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> M14 Aim?
> Wenn ja mach dich schonmal auf den Weg.


 
Jap eine M14 Aim  
Gut ich fang gleich an zu laufen. 

BTW an alle die zu bestimmten Zeilen wollen. Macht mal auf der Map  Shift + Linksklick, oder Rechtsklick ka mehr ^^ ;D



-.- Hab grad gemerkt das ich ne AS50 bei mir im Rucksack habe... wo isn die M4A3 CCO hin oO

Und ich bin grad auf nen Survivor gestoßen... Der war ganz nett und ich hab ihn kurz geholfen... Er hat mir etwas Muni für die M14 gegeben und jetzt merk ich grade das mein Guillie ausm Rucksack verschwunden ist... 
Immerhin mal ein freundlicher Dieb der nicht alles übern haufen ballert.


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

autsch, ziemlich schlau der andere. schade um dein suit


----------



## INU.ID (31. Juli 2012)

wari schrieb:


> wie findet ihr immer solche waffen?
> 
> hab ich meinem ganzen dayz leben noch nie ne helichrashsite gefunden -.-


 Dann musst du mal mehr durch die Gegend, speziell über große freie Felder, laufen.


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

Egal entweder ich schiess mir nen neuen oder ich finde schon nen neuen. Wundert mich nur das er sich nicht auch gleich die AS50 gekrallt hat. Der Typ hatte nur ne AKS Kobra bei sich.


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

naja sei froh, er hätte dich auch direkt übern haufen schießen können^^


----------



## JawMekEf (31. Juli 2012)

So bin wieder bereit, @Billy und @Primer ^^


----------



## Primer (31. Juli 2012)

Channel wieder da...

Server: ts3public.de
Channel: Dayz
PW 123456


----------



## cAson (31. Juli 2012)

Nur ich und ein Kumpel finden Zelte im Debug mit jeweils Ghillies, NVS und Rangefinder haha


----------



## gamerjonas97 (31. Juli 2012)

Wisst ihr wann das Update für Basenbau und vereinfachtem Gruppenspielen rauskommt?


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wann das Update für Basenbau und vereinfachtem Gruppenspielen rauskommt?


 
In drölf Jahren


----------



## Stevii (31. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap eine M14 Aim
> Gut ich fang gleich an zu laufen.
> 
> BTW an alle die zu bestimmten Zeilen wollen. Macht mal auf der Map  Shift + Linksklick, oder Rechtsklick ka mehr ^^ ;D
> ...



Hättest du das gestern geschrieben, hätte ich das sein können, hab nem Typen der mir Morphine gebracht hat nen ghilliesuit und 11 stanag mags hinten raus genommen, er hats nicht bemerkt


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

uff das war wieder ma ne gute runde  mit primer und noch 2 anderen deren namen ich gar nit mitbekommen habe 
naja nur die grafikbugs stören bissle 
naja und unsere ausbeute war auch net die beste^^


----------



## Robonator (31. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> uff das war wieder ma ne gute runde  mit primer und noch 2 anderen deren namen ich gar nit mitbekommen habe
> naja nur die grafikbugs stören bissle
> naja und unsere ausbeute war auch net die beste^^


 
Seitdem ich die Grafik so eingestellt wie es auf so nem Bild was hier mal gepostet wurde vorgeschlagen ist, hab ich die Bugs nicht mehr. 

Btw die Schöne MK48 vom Billy ist wieder weg. Ein verdammter Serverhopper hat sich von hinten angeschlichen. Meine Deckung hat nicht bescheid gesagt das sie weg ist und deswegen dachte ich das er sich bewegt... Anschliessen hat meine Deckung nix gesehen und konnte deswegen meine Leiche nicht sichern. Alles futsch. Das Einzige was der pisser mir gelassen hat ist seine alte M14 Aim, sein Patrol Pack und mein Toolbelt. 
Immerhin hatte ich ein wenig Spaß gehabt weil ich ein heiles, vollgetanktes Auto gefunden habe in dem Waffen steckten.


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

danke hat mir geholfen^^


----------



## cAson (31. Juli 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> uff das war wieder ma ne gute runde  mit primer und noch 2 anderen deren namen ich gar nit mitbekommen habe
> naja nur die grafikbugs stören bissle
> naja und unsere ausbeute war auch net die beste^^


 
Den Ghille, welchen ich netterweise verschenkt habe, war doch schon was


----------



## _Razzor (31. Juli 2012)

ach du warst das ^^ ich hätte vllt mal nach euren namen fragen sollen ^^, danke nochmal


----------



## wari (1. August 2012)

unglaublich, wieviele zeltlager ich beim durchstreifen der karte heute entdeckt hab.. teilweise sogar richtig fetter loot abgestaubt, ne dmr mit unmengen an muni...

später hab ich dann ne munnikiste gefunden... wusste gar nich, dasses sowas gibt.. 20 dmr, 20 m24 und 20 für noch irgendne sniper... übel^^


meine mission hab ich leider noch nicht erfüllen können: ne helicrashside finden^^


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

hab heute bzw gestern 2 gefunden^^, ein alleine und dann nochma ein mit primer zsm, aufm motorrad rumgefahren und aufeinmal war da einer, leider nur lee enfield muni^^ liegen gelassen und weiter gefahren


----------



## Billy.Mc John (1. August 2012)

Heli ist weg.


----------



## Z-STAR (1. August 2012)

Was wieso? Wo stand er denn zuletzt


----------



## INU.ID (1. August 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4gn085AAak

 

Scheinbar hat jemand einen Heli in der Kirche gelandet, und dann brach wohl auch "etwas" Chaos aus. Hier ein Vid kurz nach dem Versuch den Gottesdienst abzuhalten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZXOXI4jdEg&hd=1
Nicht mehr viel übrig von der Kirche. :/

Mittlerweile gibt es neben dem ganz normalen "Lonewolf" und Gruppenspiel vs NPCs bzw PvP eine ganze Armee an Medics samt Support, verschiedene Transportdienste zu Land / zu Wasser / und in kürze auch wieder zu Luft, vereinzelt auch schon fliegende Händler samt Support - und jetzt scheinbar auch noch einen ingame Gottesdienst.

DayZ rockt einfach. 

Danke Bohemia Interactive, danke Dean “Rocket” Hall.

btw:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS0LkOnRVc


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

> Heli ist weg.


Ihr habt nen Heli gefunden?


----------



## butter_milch (1. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Heli ist weg.


 
Das ging aber schnell -.-

Aber Wette gewonnen, also immerhin


----------



## wari (1. August 2012)

grad nen abgestürzten heli gefunden, aber leider ohne loot -.-


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> grad nen abgestürzten heli gefunden, aber leider ohne loot -.-


 
Dann ist entweder keiner gespawnt oder du kommst zu spät


----------



## wari (1. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann ist entweder keiner gespawnt oder du kommst zu spät


 
jetzt wurde ich belohnt  tucker mit meinem rad durch die gegend und hab jetzt wieder eine gefunden... m4a1 SD und ne m14, jeweils mit unmengen an muni

Edit: NEIN, bin mit meinem fahrrad innen tümpel gefahren, jetzt is das ding weg -.-

war mit dem teil innerhalb von minuten quer durch die map gesaust, oh ****  :/


----------



## ankabo (1. August 2012)

Unser Heli ist weg? Dann war er eventuell schon flugtauglich oder ein Clan hat den in der Nacht fertig gemacht.
Schade, dass die Zelte nicht erreichbar waren.

@Rob: Der war in der Nähe der Küste, stand aber im Wald. Z-STAR hat ihn mit deinem Pickup etwas rausgeschoben, haben ihn etwas betankt (Tanke war in der Nähe) und wollten noch Scheiben holen. GreatOne, Asrael und ich haben ihn bewacht, kam auch regelmäßiger Besuch. Um 0 Uhr war es dann an der Zeit zu gehen, selbst die MGs hatten Muni.


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Unser Heli ist weg? Dann war er eventuell schon flugtauglich oder ein Clan hat den in der Nacht fertig gemacht.
> Schade, dass die Zelte nicht erreichbar waren.
> 
> @Rob: Der war in der Nähe der Küste, stand aber im Wald. Z-STAR hat ihn mit deinem Pickup etwas rausgeschoben, haben ihn etwas betankt (Tanke war in der Nähe) und wollten noch Scheiben holen. GreatOne, Asrael und ich haben ihn bewacht, kam auch regelmäßiger Besuch. Um 0 Uhr war es dann an der Zeit zu gehen, selbst die MGs hatten Muni.


 
Oh man warum bin ich denn schon abgehauen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. August 2012)

Auf welchen Servern zockt ihr alle?  ich will auch unter euch sein x. Ich kann das spiel mitlerweile


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Auf welchen Servern zockt ihr alle?  ich will auch unter euch sein x. Ich kann das spiel mitlerweile


 
Haben keinen festen Server. Wie gucken uns die Liste an und picken das raus was grade so passt 

Edit:  Kommt ran ins TS ich will spielen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. August 2012)

Achso ihr seid also eine kleine Gruppe, wie ich das mit nem Freund immer mach , gestern nur tote gesehen und dabei 5-6 Leute Gekillt nach dem sie auf mich geballert haben.



Ach und habt ihr auch diese Grafikfehler am Army Flughafen? wegen diesen Zelten oder so


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Achso ihr seid also eine kleine Gruppe, wie ich das mit nem Freund immer mach , gestern nur tote gesehen und dabei 5-6 Leute Gekillt nach dem sie auf mich geballert haben.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach und habt ihr auch diese Grafikfehler am Army Flughafen? wegen diesen Zelten oder so


 
Jap. Hau mal den Grafikspeicher auf voreingestellt, Objektqualität auf sehr niedrig. Dann sollte das eigentlich weg sein. Zumindest ist es bei mir so ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. August 2012)

Danke werd ich mal Versuchen, das ist teilweise so schlimm das ich immer davon sterbe. Und das ist schon hart, weil ich immer zu Fuß von Chernarus hinlaufe :/ und das ist schon ein Kleiner Kampf an den Ganzen Dörfern vorbei.


----------



## lol2k (1. August 2012)

Habt ihr euch schon immer mal gefragt ob man ein zombiefreies Areal aufbauen kann oder einen Sturz überlebt, wenn man vom Dach genau auf den Kopf eines anderen Spielers fällt? 

*DayZ Mythbusters* klärt auf


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch schon immer mal gefragt ob man ein zombiefreies Areal aufbauen kann oder einen Sturz überlebt, wenn man vom Dach genau auf den Kopf eines anderen Spielers fällt?
> 
> *DayZ Mythbusters* klärt auf


 
Hier die Playlist falls man auch die anderen Episoden sehen will
DayZ Mythbusters - YouTube


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

will wer ne aks-74 kobra mit reichlich muni habn? hab die noch im rucksack^^ einfach melden falls nicht werf ich die raus


----------



## der Ronny (1. August 2012)

Sind die Veränderungen in der neusten Evo-Stufen der Patches eigentlich im "erspiel und erfahrbar". Schön, wenn einige größere Dinge kommen würden. Was auch immer.


----------



## lol2k (1. August 2012)

Kann jnd. das Item-Duplizieren bestätigen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. August 2012)

Kann mir auch jemand bestätigen das, wenn man auf DE Servern spielt und dann auf einen anderen DE Server geht die Gleichen Items noch hat? Das ist mir schon mal passiert


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kann jnd. das Item-Duplizieren bestätigen?


 
Ist möglich, ist mir schon öfters per Zufall passiert.



> Kann mir auch jemand bestätigen das, wenn man auf DE Servern spielt und dann auf einen anderen DE Server geht die Gleichen Items noch hat? Das ist mir schon mal passiert


Dein Char ist auf dem Hive-Server gespeichert. Ca alle 60 Sekunden wird er abgespeichert. Von daher solltest du deinen Char mit dem Items auf allen Server haben  



> Sind die Veränderungen in der neusten Evo-Stufen der Patches eigentlich im "erspiel und erfahrbar". Schön, wenn einige größere Dinge kommen würden. Was auch immer.


Evo-Stufen? hä?


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

es ist ja nicht schlimm zu sterben... aber wenn dann aufeinmal n server hopper kommt ist es schon schei.... gott 
naja wieder alles von vorne da freut man sich wieder über jeden loot 
trz schade um die ghille^^


----------



## ankabo (1. August 2012)

Man kann Zombies mit Dosen töten... Ich werde irre


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

uiii das ich gestorben bin ist gar nicht mehr so schlimm^^ m24,revolver und ne camo suit , rucksack essen trinken und medicals 
EDIT: irgendwer lust zu zocken? liege in cherno rum und jmd muss mir ma n bluttrans. geben^^ hab nur noch 8300~ oder so


----------



## Billy.Mc John (1. August 2012)

Ich denke die haben sich da noch nen kleinen Fight um den Heli geliefert, da lagen nämlich auch noch 3 Spielerleichen rum wo vorher der Heli stand.


----------



## ankabo (1. August 2012)

Wenn sie nicht versteckt wurde, war eine von GreatOne. Da kam jemand dem Heli zu nah


----------



## butter_milch (1. August 2012)

Vllt. sind die anderen die vermeintlichen Piloten und das Heli-Wrack ist schon despawned -> Zu doof zum abheben


----------



## ikealampe (1. August 2012)

DayZ. The Perfect Trap [Machinima] - YouTube

Das Ende =D


----------



## Z-STAR (1. August 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. sind die anderen die vermeintlichen Piloten und das Heli-Wrack ist schon despawned -> Zu doof zum abheben



Das denke ich auch


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

2gg1 ist echt unfair, jz hab ich nur noch 7k blut... aber 1 von den hab ich erwischt der andere hat sich disconnected :/


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> 2gg1 ist echt unfair, jz hab ich nur noch 7k blut... aber 1 von den hab ich erwischt der andere hat sich disconnected :/


 
Das ist immer zum kotzen. Ich hasse solche Leute. Einfach nur feige.


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

jop, aber dafür konnte ich den anderen gemütlich looten
hatte aber auch nix dolles dabei zumind nix was ich brauchte nur ne lee und eine makarov


----------



## arkim (1. August 2012)

Also ich habe im Moment keinen Nerv mehr auf DayZ. An vielen Stellen kann man aufgrund Grafikbugs nichts sehen. Ausserdem renne ich herum und finde kaum Waffen. Dazu kommt, dass sie ja wohl geschwächt sind. Also wenn ich mal welche finde. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich mir erst nen Zombie suchen muss, wenn ich echt keinen Bock auf einen Lauf ab Kamenka habe. Dann wirste noch als Waffenloser abgeknallt... Irgendwie nervt das alles.


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

> Also ich habe im Moment keinen Nerv mehr auf DayZ. An vielen Stellen kann man aufgrund Grafikbugs nichts sehen. Ausserdem renne ich herum und finde kaum Waffen. Dazu kommt, dass sie ja wohl geschwächt sind. Also wenn ich mal welche finde. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich mir erst nen Zombie suchen muss, wenn ich echt keinen Bock auf einen Lauf ab Kamenka habe. Dann wirste noch als Waffenloser abgeknallt... Irgendwie nervt das alles.


Die Grafikbugs lassen sich beheben, Waffen gibt es mehr als genug und nur die Pistolen wurden generfed. 
Kamenka ist eigentlich recht nice besonders wegen dem Airfield neben an und Zeleno im Norden.


----------



## Great_One (1. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht versteckt wurde, war eine von GreatOne. Da kam jemand dem Heli zu nah



Ich kann das nicht ab, wenn jemand unseren Heli anguckt


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

so gerade nochma 30min gespielt und hey nochma 2 camo suits 
wenn wer will stehen gerne zum tausche  , vllt auch geschenkt


----------



## ankabo (1. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> DayZ. The Perfect Trap [Machinima] - YouTube
> 
> Das Ende =D


 
Voll geil!


----------



## wari (1. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Also ich habe im Moment keinen Nerv mehr auf DayZ. An vielen Stellen kann man aufgrund Grafikbugs nichts sehen. Ausserdem renne ich herum und finde kaum Waffen. Dazu kommt, dass sie ja wohl geschwächt sind. Also wenn ich mal welche finde. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich mir erst nen Zombie suchen muss, wenn ich echt keinen Bock auf einen Lauf ab Kamenka habe. Dann wirste noch als Waffenloser abgeknallt... Irgendwie nervt das alles.


 

das spiel soll ruhig mal schwerer werden...

sind wir mal ehrlich, durch bugusing hat man unendlich munni und zombies kann man durch ausloggen umgehen... klar, man muss es nicht machen, aber wir alle machen es, weils bequem is und andere es auch tun... ich machs auch, aber bin dafür, dass es endlich gefixt wird...

ich persönlich hab fast keine angst mehr zu sterben, außer ich hab mal ne superdolle waffe gefunden...

mir isses wirklich egal geworden zu sterben.. wenn doch, renn ich nach cherno, erst in den supermarkt, dort liegt immer ein alice pack rum und massenweise nahrung... danach gehts zur firestation, wo ich meistens schon irgendne aussaultrilfe oder sniper finde... danach noch schnell ins KH, um die passenden medis einzusacken... 

das ganze dauert keine 30 min und ich bin schonn voll ausgerüstet...


hab mir aktuell ein neues ingameziel gesteckt: ich renne einfach durch das landesinnere und suche nach zeltlagern, vehicel oder crashsites^^

also mir ist dayz immer noch nicht langweilig geworden, obwohl ich schon seit mai zocke..

würde mir aber über neuen content oder ne neue map schon sehr freuen^^


----------



## DarkMo (1. August 2012)

so, hab jetz auch arma2 usw. nu hab ich alles voll toll installiert,  scho das 2. mal, weil ich erst nen 700mb patch vergessen hatte ^^ un  dann hatte ich mit dem rest nur probleme :/

- im hauptverzeichnis die arma2oa.exe mit dem anhängsel -mod=@dayz produziert nur fehler
- die selbe mit -beta=Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -nosplash -mod=@dayz kommt schon weiter, kann dann aber d3d9 ned initialisieren? oO
- nun hab ich noch das selbe spiel mit der arma2oa.exe im unterordner Expansion\beta probiert - wieder nix :/
- dann hatte ich das mit der cmd probiert, was arkim schrieb

funzte endlich! allerdings mit 5-7 fps oO das original lief bei selben settings mit 60-70fps -.- zudem hatte keinerlei einstellung irgendeinen effekt. hab sogar die auflösung mal auf 875 mal irgendwas gestellt, alles runtergedreht an effekten - ned mehr wie 7 fps... lol? rechner neugestartet, das ding nochma gestartet - d3d9 fehler -.-

was zum henker...


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

ich hab einfach den sixupdater+sixlauncher runtergeladen der hat das alles von alleine richtig installiert^^


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, hab jetz auch arma2 usw. nu hab ich alles voll toll installiert,  scho das 2. mal, weil ich erst nen 700mb patch vergessen hatte ^^ un  dann hatte ich mit dem rest nur probleme :/
> 
> - im hauptverzeichnis die arma2oa.exe mit dem anhängsel -mod=@dayz produziert nur fehler
> - die selbe mit -beta=Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -nosplash -mod=@dayz kommt schon weiter, kann dann aber d3d9 ned initialisieren? oO
> ...


 

Scheiss auf die ganzen Anhängsel etc. Hau den Mod rein, installier den Beta-Patch, starte im Verzeichnis den Beta-Launcher und aktivier ingame unter "Expansions" oder "Erweiterungen" @DayZ und starte das Game neu. So hab ich das auch gemacht und so funktioniert es wunderbar.
Btw es gibt viele Server auf denen die FPS unglaublich schlecht sind.

Btw den DayZ Commander köänntest du dir mal anschauen. Deutlich besser und bequemer als der Sixupodater


----------



## wari (1. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, hab jetz auch arma2 usw. nu hab ich alles voll toll installiert,  scho das 2. mal, weil ich erst nen 700mb patch vergessen hatte ^^ un  dann hatte ich mit dem rest nur probleme :/
> 
> - im hauptverzeichnis die arma2oa.exe mit dem anhängsel -mod=@dayz produziert nur fehler
> - die selbe mit -beta=Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -nosplash -mod=@dayz kommt schon weiter, kann dann aber d3d9 ned initialisieren? oO
> ...


 
das lag dann am server... auf manchen servern hab ich komischerweise nur ne handvoll fps... 

den anderen fehler hatte ich auch schon... 

habs dann mit dem arma II launcher nach anleitung gemacht, seitdem funzt alles problemlos... den six updater hab ich auch noch drauf, um immer automatisch den neusten beta patch bzw dayz version zu haben...


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

jmd lust und zeit bissle zu zocken  
alleine wird langsam langweilig und trau mich alleine auch net richtung NW airfield und sobor


----------



## DarkMo (1. August 2012)

ah super. habs jetz wie rob meinte mal probiert - läuft >< das wäre zu einfach ums in ne anleitung zu packen wies scheint ^^

k, nu bin ich auf nem server wos dunkel is ^^ könnt also was deutsches sein xD naja, schaun wir mal  also 5m weit ^^


----------



## arkim (1. August 2012)

Du schaffst das schon


----------



## DarkMo (1. August 2012)

zu geil, hab mir als ort "chernarus" gemerkt. schau auf die map - find nix. bis ich raffe, das chernarus das ganze gebiet is un ned nen ort  also ab auf den nahen leuchtturm. oben geschaut, steiler berg, strasse, schiene, leuchtturm küste, nach osten hin ein städtchen. wollte mal auf der map vergleichen ob ich was find un leg mich lieber hin. kleine silhuette und weniger enddeckungsgefahr. tja, erfolglos wieder ins game, will mich drehn... nein, ich bin definitiv keine möwe. naja, konnt ich gleich ma das bandagieren erlernen, immernoch gebrochene beine, die statd war ned sehr nah >< kriech 5m, macht der leuchtturm plötzlich licht... kommt der leuchtturm näher - oha ^^ ein anderer spieler, yay! der bringt mich bestimmt um un ich kann neu anfangen (restarten geht ned -.-). er beschießt mich auch mit milliarden lichtschneller teilschen, aber das bringts irgendwie nich. mehr als die taschenlampe hat er wohl auch ned ^^ damn.

tja, das war mein start in dayZ


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

dark lust zsm zu zocken..? du hab morphium und alles kann dich also "retten" falls du noch lebst 
und deiner beschreibung nach biste zwischen cherno und elektro  nahe prigorodgy oder wie das heist xD


----------



## Robonator (1. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> zu geil, hab mir als ort "chernarus" gemerkt. schau auf die map - find nix. bis ich raffe, das chernarus das ganze gebiet is un ned nen ort  also ab auf den nahen leuchtturm. oben geschaut, steiler berg, strasse, schiene, leuchtturm küste, nach osten hin ein städtchen. wollte mal auf der map vergleichen ob ich was find un leg mich lieber hin. kleine silhuette und weniger enddeckungsgefahr. tja, erfolglos wieder ins game, will mich drehn... nein, ich bin definitiv keine möwe. naja, konnt ich gleich ma das bandagieren erlernen, immernoch gebrochene beine, die statd war ned sehr nah >< kriech 5m, macht der leuchtturm plötzlich licht... kommt der leuchtturm näher - oha ^^ ein anderer spieler, yay! der bringt mich bestimmt um un ich kann neu anfangen (restarten geht ned -.-). er beschießt mich auch mit milliarden lichtschneller teilschen, aber das bringts irgendwie nich. mehr als die taschenlampe hat er wohl auch ned ^^ damn.
> 
> tja, das war mein start in dayZ


 

Muhahaha so geht es vielen. Sieh die Nacht als Vorteil an. Gamma hochschrauben und ab gehts. Die Zombies sehen und hören dich bei Nacht viel schlechter ;D


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

achja rob, wie siehts eig aus, macht ihr demnächst iwann mal wieder ne razzia aufm airfield oder so?, konnte ja letztes mal leider nicht mitmachen :C
frage deshalb mal 
EDIT: so und noch eine person mehr auf der gerettet liste  DarkMo diesmal  hatte echt probleme den in der nacht da zu finden  ging dann aber doch gut, hab ihm dann noch essen,trinken, n revolver, morphium,bandage und ne camo suit gegeben damit er auch ohne uns überleben kann... zumind ein bischen


----------



## ikealampe (1. August 2012)

Wie sieht bei euch eigentlich aufm Tacho aus ?
Bei mir :
Zombies killed :53 NEU:75
Headshots :39  NEU:45
andere Spieler: 0


----------



## _Razzor (1. August 2012)

hmm 
Zombies 56 neu 87
Headshots 44 neu 61
andere Spieler 2 bis jetzt (notwehr )
EDIT: rettungen 4  neu 5


----------



## wari (2. August 2012)

kommt auf meinen spielstil an.. momentan bin ich nur drauf aus, seltene waffen zu finden..  250 z, 2 spielerkills..

als ich letzte woche bandit gezockt habe, hatte ich 12 zombiekills und knapp 50 spielerkills, was bisher auch mein rekord war^^


meine güte, eben sind wir nem heli gefolgt, welcher dann in cherno aufm hoteldach gelandet ist... war ne übel ausgerüstete crew, die dann von oben spieler gekillt haben...

wollten die dann auch vom dach runterholen, da wir ebenfalls sniper sind, aber leider blieben wir dank scheiss armaII engine nicht lange unentdeckt.. 

man fühlt sich zwar super sicher und geheim im wald, aber aus entfernung geht ja fast jegliche vegetation flöten und man wird zum leichten ziel..

aber wir waren im endeffekt zu weit entfernt, weder wir haben einen getötet, noch sie einen von uns...


----------



## _Razzor (2. August 2012)

würde jmd seine NVG gg meine camo suit tauschen ?


----------



## Z-STAR (2. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:
			
		

> würde jmd seine NVG gg meine camo suit tauschen ?



Ich würde eins gegen einen Rangefinder oder ein GPS tauschen


----------



## _Razzor (2. August 2012)

ich werd mal schauen ob ich n gps oder rangefinder gelooted bekomme ;d
werde mich nachher mal aufs NW airfield begeben ;D


----------



## INU.ID (2. August 2012)

Wer DayZ zwischendurch mal auf einer anderen Map spielen möchte:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmfjm_Tg0b8

Oder hier im Stream von h4kkz: h4kkz - DayZ on LINGOR /w JSRS | HD 720p | German / English

Im Netz findet man verschiedene Archive und Files die zum spielen nötig sind, einfach bissl googln. Ich hab es eben gerade installiert, und es läuft tadellos. Allerdings gibts atm nur sehr wenige Server.

*Ich hab nach erfolgreicher Installation mal die beiden benötigten Ordner gepackt und auf RS hochgeladen:*

Lingor Island (stand 02.08.2012): https://rapidshare.com/files/3467086065/Lingor.rar

Einfach runterladen und die beiden Ordner aus dem RAR-Archiv ins "ARMA 2 Operation Arrowhead" Hauptverzeichnis entpacken. Dann den ARMA II Launcher starten, eine neue Gruppe anlegen, "@lingor" und "@dayz_lingor" in die neue Gruppe schieben (einfach links im Feld beide mit der Maus markieren und nach rechts in die entsprechende Gruppe schieben), die Einstellungen wie auf den beiden Screens einstellen - und entweder unten im Launcher auf Start klicken, oder sich einfach eine Verknüpfung für Lingor anlegen. Thats it.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an h4kkz der mich eben erst auf Lingor-Island gebracht und auch direkt durch die Installation geleitet hat. 

Viel Spaß.

PS: Hier noch der ARMA II Launcher: ArmA II Game Launcher - Armaholic


----------



## Billy.Mc John (2. August 2012)

Naja, ich finde dieses tropische Setting eher unpassend. Ich werde es eventuell mal ausprobieren, aber erstmal bin ich noch glücklich in Cherno unterwegs


----------



## Billy.Mc John (2. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde dieses tropische Setting eher unpassend. Ich werde es eventuell mal ausprobieren, aber erstmal bin ich noch glücklich in Cherno unterwegs


 
Ach und Rob, meine Vermutung, was die MK48 im Zeltlager angeht, hat sich bewahrheitet, also musst sie nurnoch abholen kommen.


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ach und Rob, meine Vermutung, was die MK48 im Zeltlager angeht, hat sich bewahrheitet, also musst sie nurnoch abholen kommen.


 
Jetzt geh ich gleich erstmal zur Schule, danach schnapp ich sie mir 


   Nein ZST4R ich schnapp sie mir xD


----------



## imolaf (2. August 2012)

Hallo, 

ich weiß nicht ob ihr einen Teamspeak server habt aber wir haben einen 
17 Slots -2 Reserviert Also 15 slots 
Der teamspeak gehört mir und einem freund, wir spielen Selber DayZ und suchen noch Mitspieler

Also, Die IP: 194.169.211.65:31600
Ihr habt unten unter dem spacer ein paar channel auf wunsch kann ich euch noch mehr erstellen


Und noch eine frage, auf welchem server spielt ihr denn alle :/?

Viele grüße,
Brolaf


----------



## Ion (2. August 2012)

Sagt mal, ist das normal das mancher Orts die Zombies einfach erscheinen wie sie lustig sind?
Ich war vom Startgebiet aus in einem kleinen Dorf und habe ausversehen nen Zombie aufgescheucht, ich bin also in ein Haus gerannt (da die ja da nicht rennen können) und ihn erledigt. Plötzlich kommen sie alle angerannt, ich hab 3 Pistolen-Magazine verbraten, doch seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hörte gar nicht mehr auf!! Jetzt ist die Frage, war das so gewollt, oder war das ein Bug? 


*
@INU.ID*
Eine neue Map klingt sehr interessant, kann ich sie auch ohne den Arma 2 Launcher starten, sondern über diesen Sixlauncher?


----------



## ankabo (2. August 2012)

@imolaf: Kommt ganz darauf an. Ich habe z.B. keinen festen Server. Wenn ich in Ruhe mal am Airfield oder Stary looten möchte, dann suche ich mir einen Server bei Nacht auf dem niemand drauf ist. Wenn ich Action will, dann suche ich mir einen vollen Server in DE oder LU. Oftmals werden auch leere Server einfach für einen Weg benutzt, um sich dann an einem bestimmten Ort zu treffen und dann alle auf einen Server connecten.

@Ion: Sowas kann schonmal passieren, ist aber nicht die Regel. In Berezino in den roten Wohnhäusern spawnen Zombies und gehen aus ihnen heraus. Nun kann es passieren, wenn du in dem Haus bist und draußen jemanden aufscheuchst, dass die von draußen reinkommen und immer mehr Zombies im Haus spawnen. Da kannst du dann nichts mehr machen außer disconnecten, weil soviel Munition gibt es auf der gesamten Map nicht und du kommst dort  nicht mehr raus.


----------



## imolaf (2. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> @imolaf: Kommt ganz darauf an. Ich habe z.B. keinen festen Server. Wenn ich in Ruhe mal am Airfield oder Stary looten möchte, dann suche ich mir einen Server bei Nacht auf dem niemand drauf ist. Wenn ich Action will, dann suche ich mir einen vollen Server in DE oder LU. Oftmals werden auch leere Server einfach für einen Weg benutzt, um sich dann an einem bestimmten Ort zu treffen und dann alle auf einen Server connecten.




ok danke wenn du lust hast kannst du ja mal gegen mittag vorbei schaun und ne runde mit uns spielen


----------



## ankabo (2. August 2012)

Danke für die Einladung, bin aber erst einmal bis zum Nachmittag unterwegs und dann später online.


----------



## butter_milch (2. August 2012)

Rob du hast gestern mal wieder das Beste verpasst 

"Heli-Action" vom feinsten 

Grüni läd nachher wahrscheinlich ein Video hoch - einfach verrückt 

EDIT:

Ein interessanter Post aus dem DayZ-Forum bezüglich War Z: http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/38248-warz-chit-chat/page__st__900#entry399179

Die Logik erschließt sich mir: War Z ist eine halbgare Idee welche erst nach dem Release von DayZ ins Leben gerufen wurde -> dreiste Kopie.


----------



## lol2k (2. August 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Ein interessanter Post aus dem DayZ-Forum bezüglich War Z: Warz Chit Chat - Page 46 - Off-topic General Discussion - Day Z Forums
> 
> Die Logik erschließt sich mir: War Z ist eine halbgare Idee welche erst nach dem Release von DayZ ins Leben gerufen wurde -> dreiste Kopie.


 
Das Gefühl eines auf dem Reißbrett entworfenen Games hat mich auch beschlichen als ich das erste mal davon gehört habe - es wird wohl kaum 2013 ein vollständiges Spiel stehen - und falls doch will ich nicht wissen welche Qualität dem User dann präsentiert wird 
DayZ war vielleicht nie für so viele Spieler ausgelegt, befindet sich in der alpha-phase und die armaII-engine mag vielleicht nicht der genialste Unterbau sein, aber es gibt aktuell kein Mod/Game was mich derart fasziniert! 
Und bis ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt steht werden noch sehr viele Monate ins Land ziehen - die ich ganz gewiss mit DayZ ausfüllen werde!


----------



## Robonator (2. August 2012)

> Sagt mal, ist das normal das mancher Orts die Zombies einfach erscheinen wie sie lustig sind?
> Ich war vom Startgebiet aus in einem kleinen Dorf und habe ausversehen nen Zombie aufgescheucht, ich bin also in ein Haus gerannt (da die ja da nicht rennen können) und ihn erledigt. Plötzlich kommen sie alle angerannt, ich hab 3 Pistolen-Magazine verbraten, doch seht selbst:
> 
> 
> Das hörte gar nicht mehr auf!! Jetzt ist die Frage, war das so gewollt, oder war das ein Bug?



Zombies hören sehr gut, wenn du ballerst dann scheust du das ganze Dorf auf und die kommen dann zu dir 



> Rob du hast gestern mal wieder das Beste verpasst
> 
> "Heli-Action" vom feinsten
> 
> Grüni läd nachher wahrscheinlich ein Video hoch - einfach verrückt



GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Aber egal Schule ist mir wichtiger, ich brauchte den Schlaf ^^


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2012)

so, mein kleiner heinzelmann lebt noch. hatte eine wahre odysse hinter mir, mit fiesen monstern unterwegs und allem drum und dran. _Razzor erbot sich mir ja als retter, also verabredet. ich war mittlerweile zu in der ferne gesichtetem ort gerobbt und hatte ein ortseingangsschild enddeckt. ideal! nu wusst ich wo ich war und wir konnten uns treffen. leider ging die neugierde mit mir durch und ich wollte nen bissl rumforschen bis er da is. also zu dem nahen haus gekrabbelt, ne tür gefunden und... irgendwas muss mich gebissen haben oO unsichtbare monster aliens geister! jedenfalls blutete ich wieder wie ne angestochene sau und bei 7700 ca von meinen ehemals knapp 9000 leben bin ich auf anraten in die lobby verschwunden ^^

so, mein retter war dann irgendwann da und ich hatte neuerdings mit störenfrieden zu kämpfen - freundin wollt ins bett  nuja, das machmer noch schnell >< ich ihm beschrieben wo ich lieg, er gefunden, ich logg mich ein, sofort bewusstlos und blutend - er nich da ^^ also war er quasi falsch gewesen. naja, die häuser ham halt keine hausnummern und sehen doch gleich aus xD ich lag da so meine zig minuten, verblute vor mich hin und alles was ich erkenn sind 2 baumspitzen mit 2 sternen die dazwischen funkeln  bei 2200 blut ca hört die suppe endlich auf zu laufen und weitere minuten später kommt missieur mal wieder zu sich -.- die sicht war grottigst. ned nur das es zappen duster war, ne es war auch alles verschwommen ^^ ich also wieder ab zum ortsschild - davon gibts ja wo ned allzuviele und irgendwann tauchte vor mir ein wischender fleck auf. und diesma wars kein zombie ^^ rettung in höchster not am ortschild! kaum gemacht steht nen jumper 2m vor uns xD genau aufn kopp geballert (mit dem schicken revolver den er mir spendierte) und! nix passiert *lol* durchs wilde rumgeballer immerhin nen bissl licht gehabt für wenige sekunden, sah sch gut aus ^^ dann noch nen 2. zombie erledigt und dann durft ich mich gleich via bluttransfusion revangieren ^^

soweit sogut. ma schauen wies weitergeht. sicher logg ich mich in un sterb instant oder so


----------



## ankabo (2. August 2012)

Bin morgen früh online, bestimmt schon so ab 9 Uhr. Wer also Bock hat zu zocken, einfach melden.


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2012)

ey, wo in diesem game findet man was zu futtern -.- nur leere dosen und flaschen und rotz. ohne waffe/munition kommste nirgends so wirklich bei ohne gleich 20 zombies am arsch zu haben... kotzt grad einfach an. schwierigkeit gern, unmöglich? bitte... muss ja nu auch ned.


----------



## ankabo (2. August 2012)

Essen und trinken findet man an/in Wohnhäusern, Hütten, Scheunen und vor allem im Supermarkt.
Wenn du ein Messer, Streichhölzer und eine Axt hast, Tiere fangen und Fleisch grillen und mit einer Wasserflasche einfach an einen See gehen und immer wieder nachfüllen.
Also verhungert/verdurstet bin ich noch nie, ansonsten einfach die DayZDB-Map nutzen.


----------



## flasha (2. August 2012)

Nur mal so nebenbei: The War Z: The Survivor MMO Zombie Game coming to you this fall!


----------



## DarkMo (2. August 2012)

dat is mir alles bewusst anka. ich weis auch, dass häusser mit "durchsichtigen" fenstern betretbar sin. bin auch laut dayzDB map durch die gegend gelaufen, hab mir hütten mit blauen punkten gesucht - nich EIN haus war begehbar. in der einen stadt konnt ich in der dämmerung bissl rumkrauchen un hab ne dose zu trinken gefunden! yeah! bahnhof und überall sonst entweder garnix zu looten oder nur leere dosen/flaschen. un bis ich in cherno bin, bin ich verhungert. naja, morgen mittag rum kann ichs nochma versuchen. aber verbandszeug is auch scho wieder weg. hatte bei der einen stelle, wenn ich zombies am orsch hatte ne schöne steilhang lage. da konnt ichse immer gut abhängen. aber einer hatte mich mal erwischt und ein verband weg. un dann war noch einer und nr2 war auch dahin -.- ich kam nichma in die nähe von dem mistding zum looten bzw loot suchen  un man kann ja nedma faustkampf machen oder mit der drecks lampe schlagen/werfen -.- blöde sissi


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. August 2012)

Haben heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht nen Heli zu suchen und als wir es dann endlich geschafft hatten ihn zu reparieren und mit Benzin zu befüllen, sind wir erstmal mit megakrass geschwollener Brust rumgeflogen und haben uns gefühlt wie die 1337 bosse, das ging dann ca 15min gut.

Das Ergebniss..


----------



## matteo92 (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Haben heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht nen Heli zu suchen und als wir es dann endlich geschafft hatten ihn zu reparieren und mit Benzin zu befüllen, sind wir erstmal mit megakrass geschwollener Brust rumgeflogen und haben uns gefühlt wie die 1337 bosse, das ging dann ca 15min gut.
> 
> Das Ergebniss..


 
Heisst du im Spiel "INTELFREAK", oder einer deiner Freunde ? Heute Mittag in Cherno gewesen ?


----------



## butter_milch (3. August 2012)

Es tut mir soooo leid 

Zur Aufklärung: Ich hatte den Heli angeschmissen und habe dann auf die Karte geschaut, wobei ich total vergessen hatte dass er sich selbständig machen würde (Auto hover war nicht aktiviert).

Lesson learned: Schaue niemals als Pilot auf die Karte sondern konzentrier dich aufs Fliegen und lass einen anderen navigieren :/

Ich denke wir sind heute abend wieder mit einem neuen Heli unterwegs, genug haben wir in den letzten Tagen allemal gefunden


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. August 2012)

@ Matteo92

Nein, ich heiße im Spiel Robin 

@ Butter_Milch 

Ist doch nichts passiert.. oh warte, ist es doch


----------



## matteo92 (3. August 2012)

So heute mal der 10. Versuch zu überleben. Ging auch ganz gut. Hatte in einem Feuerwehrturm einen toten Spieler (Irgendein Lets Player XD) gefunden mit fettem Loot. Ich natürlich voller Freude mit der neuen Waffe (LEE und G17) als erst mal zum Flugfeld, kp wo genau, und mache den größten Fehler -.- ! Schön vom Tower einen Zombie abgeballert und zack, kommen mindestens 30+ Zombies aus jeder Ecke angerannt und stürmen den Tower. Ich natürlich als erst mal "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU**************" um mein Leben geschriehen, dass man es in der ganzen Siedlung gehört hatt XD. Naja das Ende der Geschichte nach 4 Magazinen war ich tot 
Wäre cool wenn wir alle mal in einer Gruppe zusammen spielen könnten, oder nicht ?


----------



## pcfr3ak (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Haben heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht nen Heli zu suchen und als wir es dann endlich geschafft hatten ihn zu reparieren und mit Benzin zu befüllen, sind wir erstmal mit megakrass geschwollener Brust rumgeflogen und haben uns gefühlt wie die 1337 bosse, das ging dann ca 15min gut.
> 
> Das Ergebniss..


 
Wo habt ihr den gefunden? 

Jedenfalls werdet ihr auf dem selben server so schnell keinen mehr finden, afaik respawnen die erst nach ner woche


----------



## khepp242 (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Haben heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht nen Heli zu suchen und als wir es dann endlich geschafft hatten ihn zu reparieren und mit Benzin zu befüllen, sind wir erstmal mit megakrass geschwollener Brust rumgeflogen und haben uns gefühlt wie die 1337 bosse, das ging dann ca 15min gut.
> 
> Das Ergebniss..


 Haha, kommt mir bekannt vor von heute.  Wir suchen über Berezino den richtigen Landeplatz. Nun befinden wir uns im Rückwärtsflug, erst ganz gemütlich, dann reißt es das Heck herum - ok, nix neues - doch in niedriger Höhe mit Bäumen und ohne Auto Hoover besiegelte das Ganze meinen Tod und auch der andere Doorgunner ruhte danach sehr friedlich auf der Wiese. Unser Pilot überlebt glücklich, doch ein Server Neustart ließ unseren "reloot" nicht zu...

Vorhin hatten mein Kumpel und ich dann in einer Bar in Elektro noch ein mittleres Gefecht. Da der Kampf sich an der Treppe abspielte, waren beide Parteien äußerst verhärtet, so dass wir die "1. Runde" verloren. Die 2. Runde spielt am gleichen Ort und schließlich schaffen wir es nach dem Respawn (ohne Tricks) mit Hilfe je der Makarov uns eine ausreichende Ausstattung "zusammenzustellen". Vielleicht war ja einer von euch betroffen?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. August 2012)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ja einer von euch betroffen?



Glaub mir, das hättest du bemerkt wenn wir das gewesen wären, wir fahren da ganz andere Geschütze auf als Makarov oder Lee Enfield


----------



## ankabo (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das hättest du bemerkt wenn wir das gewesen wären, wir fahren da ganz andere Geschütze auf als Makarov oder Lee Enfield


 
Mit der Makarov schmeissen die höchstens auf Gegner, damit sie auch etwas zum zurückballern haben - HAHAHA!


----------



## Ion (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Haben heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht nen Heli zu suchen


 Ich verbringe seit Wochen damit Fahrzeuge zu finden. Habe aber bisher nur ausgebrannte gefunden. Wo finde ich denn Fahrzeuge?? 
Bei jeder Position auf der Karte wo angeblich eines stehen soll ist keines. Ich hab bis jetzt 1 Jet über mich fliegen hören und ein Jeep an mir vorbeirasen sehen, aber noch nie ein Fahrzeug "gefunden", was ich dann reparieren konnte.


----------



## ankabo (3. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Bei jeder Position auf der Karte wo angeblich eines stehen soll ist keines. Ich hab bis jetzt 1 Jet über mich fliegen hören und ein Jeep an mir vorbeirasen sehen, aber noch nie ein Fahrzeug "gefunden", was ich dann reparieren konnte.


 
Einen Jet? Du bist sicher, dass du DayZ spielst?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. August 2012)

@Ankabo gibt manchmal Server die auch die normalen Autos drinne haben, also C-130, Jets, Kamphelis.

Was ehrlich fehlt ist das Doppeldecker Flugzeug. Ich hab auch noch kein Heli gefunden dafür bin ich sogar die Ganze Map abgefahren, was ich bis jetzt hatte war ein Quad. Daran musste ich nur 1 Reifen reparieren und Tanken, nur leider hat es auf der Brücke einfach mal ein Salto gemacht.....  


Kann mir wer sagen wo man Helis Findet? 

Hab mal eingezeichnet wo man Das Quad findet, bzw wo es öfters ist. Der Berg ist ziemlich hoch. Glaub kaum das sich dafür jemand mühe macht  naja gibt ja immer welche


----------



## ankabo (3. August 2012)

Jets sind aber gecheatet, würde ich die Finger von lassen.

DayZ Map - DayZDB
Hier einfach schauen, Vehicles sind eingezeichnet (Rest ausblenden).

Oder hier für Handy/Pad um es neben dem Rechner stehen zu haben:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dayz.maps.leblackdragon&hl=de
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.hannaske.dayz&hl=de


----------



## Z-STAR (3. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verbringe seit Wochen damit Fahrzeuge zu finden. Habe aber bisher nur ausgebrannte gefunden. Wo finde ich denn Fahrzeuge??
> Bei jeder Position auf der Karte wo angeblich eines stehen soll ist keines. Ich hab bis jetzt 1 Jet über mich fliegen hören und ein Jeep an mir vorbeirasen sehen, aber noch nie ein Fahrzeug "gefunden", was ich dann reparieren konnte.



Die Meisten Fahrzeuge finden wir im Westen oder im Norden in den Wäldern leicht versteckt oder auch mal per Zufall mitten auf der Straße 




			
				MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> @Ankabo gibt manchmal Server die auch die normalen Autos drinne haben, also C-130, Jets, Kamphelis.



Welche dann aber entweder ercheatet wurden oder wenn der Admin an den configs rumgespielt hat.

Ich würde sobald ich einen Jet höre entweder, wenn man es packt, ihn abschießen oder mir einfach einen anderen Server suchen, denn wenn schon ein Jet da ist können auch andere Sachen passieren (Instant Death etc.).


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich verbringe seit Wochen damit Fahrzeuge zu finden. Habe aber bisher nur ausgebrannte gefunden. Wo finde ich denn Fahrzeuge??
> Bei jeder Position auf der Karte wo angeblich eines stehen soll ist keines. Ich hab bis jetzt 1 Jet über mich fliegen hören und ein Jeep an mir vorbeirasen sehen, aber noch nie ein Fahrzeug "gefunden", was ich dann reparieren konnte.


 
Wo schaust du den? Hier? 
dayzdb.com 

Es gibt keine ganzen Autos. du musst diese reparieren. Dazu benötigst du eine ToolBox (Werkzeugkiste) 4 räder, evtl. motor oder "ersatzteile".
Bist du soweit musst du das Auto noch mit Benzin befüllen. Eine Windschutzscheibe kannst du auch einsetzte, ist aber nicht relevant dafür, dass das Auto läuft.
Wenn einer zuvor schon z.b. 2 Räder montiert hat, musst du nur noch 2 Räder montieren. (Selber server/'runde' vorausgesetzt)

Auch für der Heli muss befüllt werden und repariert werden. Hast du noch nie einen Rotor-Motor gefunden? ...


----------



## Z-STAR (3. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo schaust du den? Hier?
> dayzdb.com
> 
> Es gibt keine ganzen Autos. du musst diese reparieren. Dazu benötigst du eine ToolBox (Werkzeugkiste) 4 räder, evtl. motor oder "ersatzteile".
> ...



Ich glaube man braucht keine Toolbox zum reparieren, da wir das komischerweise auch ohne hinbekommen . 

Noch als kleiner Tipp an die die es noch nicht wissen: 
Der Heli muss vollständig repariert sein, inklusive Scheiben, sonst läuft das Benzin aus :/.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2012)

Z-STAR schrieb:


> Ich glaube man braucht keine Toolbox zum reparieren, da wir das komischerweise auch ohne hinbekommen .
> 
> Noch als kleiner Tipp an die die es noch nicht wissen:
> Der Heli muss vollständig repariert sein, inklusive Scheiben, sonst läuft das Benzin aus :/.



Ach ja? Das ist ja mal eine kleine Erleichterung  An sich ist es ja schon relativ aufwändig ein Fahrzeug zu reparieren (vorallem die Suche nach den Teilen).

Das mit dem Heli wusste ich nicht - finde es immer wieder witzig wenn einer abstürzt und alle Zombies zur riesen Rauchwolke an der Absturzstelle rennen ^^..


----------



## Sharidan (3. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine ganzen Autos. du musst diese reparieren..



Natürlich gibt es GANZE Autos ohne das man selber Hand anlegen muss an die Teile. 
Habe selber schon so eines Gefunden, eingestiegen und Gas gegeben.... Nur der Besitzer war net glücklich darüber und hat mich wohl mit ner Sniper raus geholt ^^


----------



## wari (3. August 2012)

spiele seit anfang mai dayz und habe original 1 auto bisher gefunden, welches zuuufaelligerweise mitten im NW airfield stand... -.- 

ansonsten diverse leute mit fahren sehen, aber selber das glück eins benutzen zu können hatte ich noch nie.. nervt mich etwas...


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es GANZE Autos ohne das man selber Hand anlegen muss an die Teile.
> Habe selber schon so eines Gefunden, eingestiegen und Gas gegeben.... Nur der Besitzer war net glücklich darüber und hat mich wohl mit ner Sniper raus geholt ^^



Haha.. natürlich war der nicht glücklich, wenn er die Karre stundenlang repariert hat und ein dahergelaufener diese klaut - gut hat er dich erwischt


----------



## Sharidan (3. August 2012)

Ey, was heißt hier daher gelaufener ... ich habe immerhin eine Seuche oder was auch immer ÜBERLEBT xD, da wird man ja wohl mal Glück haben dürfen :p.
Spaß bei Seite, ich hab schon mehrmals Autos gefunden, ohne das ich was dran machen musste, aber in letzter Zeit jetzt weniger . 
Gut ich Spiel auch kaum im moment da mir Allein einfach zu Fad ist, und der Freund der mir das Game Empfohlen hat, hat irgendwie keinen Bock mehr -.- .... 
Auf so was steh ich ja total, zuerst anlocken und dann Abspringen -.-


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Ey, was heißt hier daher gelaufener ... ich habe immerhin eine Seuche oder was auch immer ÜBERLEBT xD, da wird man ja wohl mal Glück haben dürfen :p.
> Spaß bei Seite, ich hab schon mehrmals Autos gefunden, ohne das ich was dran machen musste, aber in letzter Zeit jetzt weniger .
> Gut ich Spiel auch kaum im moment da mir Allein einfach zu Fad ist, und der Freund der mir das Game Empfohlen hat, hat irgendwie keinen Bock mehr -.- ....
> Auf so was steh ich ja total, zuerst anlocken und dann Abspringen -.-


Hehe war nicht erniedrigend gemeint das "dahergelaufener" .. 
ja das hat man gerne.. alleine wäre mir das auch zu Fade.. am meisten Spass macht es mit mehreren Personen und dann natürlich mit Headsets ... 
Such dir doch nen Clan oder sowas


----------



## Sharidan (3. August 2012)

Das es nicht erniedrigend gemeint war is mir schon klar ^^ .
Ja Headset gehört sowieso zu meiner Standart Ausrüstung am Rechner, ohne ging es ohnehin nimma.

Du für nen Clan bin ich zu alt, aus dem Alter bin ich draußen, außer es gäbe nen +30 Clan xD


----------



## ankabo (3. August 2012)

Gerade hasse ich das Game wieder Abgrundtief!!!
Bin in einem Haus, will vor die Tür, höre Zs und lege mich direkt flach hin. Breche mir dabei die Beine, bekomme einen Schock und fliege dann aus Arma2 raus. Nachdem ich wieder connecte, liege ich mit gebrochenen Knochen, mit Schock, bewusstlos und blutend am Boden und verrecke 
Ich liebe es...

Edit: Lebe nun noch mit 2300 Blut. Kann mir jemand eine Transfusion geben? Habe auch selbst eine dabei. Kann dafür eine AKS-74U mit 3 Magazinen springen lassen. Bin bei Kozlovka.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Das es nicht erniedrigend gemeint war is mir schon klar ^^ .
> Ja Headset gehört sowieso zu meiner Standart Ausrüstung am Rechner, ohne ging es ohnehin nimma.
> 
> Du für nen Clan bin ich zu alt, aus dem Alter bin ich draußen, außer es gäbe nen +30 Clan xD



Ach was, man ist doch nie zu alt. Mein Vater (53 Jährig) zockt auch mit meinen zwei Brüdern immer bei BF3 (quasi Familienclan^^) mit..
Das mit dem Headset ist schon mal gut .. Auf welchen Server sind den die PCGHler alle meistens so unterwegs? 
Das Problem bei uns ist, dass viele schweizerdeutsch nicht verstehen


----------



## Sharidan (3. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung wo sich die PCGH'ler rumtreiben ^^ ....
Hahaha dann bin ich ja net allein, mein Österreichisch verstehen auch so einige Deutsche nicht, finde das aber immer lustig 

Was hast du gesagt ?
Oida lern Österreichisch


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo sich die PCGH'ler rumtreiben ^^ ....
> Hahaha dann bin ich ja net allein, mein Österreichisch verstehen auch so einige Deutsche nicht, finde das aber immer lustig
> 
> Was hast du gesagt ?
> Oida lern Österreichisch


 
XD lol... ja das ist echt amüsant.. 


Ein PCGHX Server wär mal was feines und ich denke er würde auch rege besucht werden..

Kann man denn nicht selber Server erstellen, wenn man ne anständige Leitung hat? (Edit: scheint wohl möglich zu sein, leider verbietet der Firmenproxy mir dieses Tut anzuschauen ^^)

http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=dayz%20server%20erstellen&source=web&cd=7&sqi=2&ved=0CGoQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdayzgermany.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F07%2Ftutorial-privater-dayz-server-inkl.html&ei=CJUbUPDIK8fLhAfuqYD4Cw&usg=AFQjCNHPZfYtYMojU_K8hKWVpFGsKxhBeg


----------



## wari (3. August 2012)

yay, missionsziel erreicht.. 2 vollgepackte zelte erspäht und direkt gegenüber ein abgestürzter heli..

beute: DMR, FN FAL einmal mit und ohne Nightvision...

weiß jemand, ob man nightvision ausschalten kann? weil so ist das teil tagsüber kaum zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Z-STAR (3. August 2012)

wari schrieb:
			
		

> yay, missionsziel erreicht.. 2 vollgepackte zelte erspäht und direkt gegenüber ein abgestürzter heli..
> 
> beute: DMR, FN FAL einmal mit und ohne Nightvision...
> 
> weiß jemand, ob man nightvision ausschalten kann? weil so ist das teil tagsüber kaum zu gebrauchen...



Nein kann man leider nicht :/

Nur bei der AWS auf Thermal


----------



## Ion (3. August 2012)

Ja aber welche Fahrzeuge kann ich dann reparieren? Ich meine das Interface von Dayz ist so unglaublich einfach zu handhaben und aufschlussreich 
Kann ich theoretisch jede Fahrzeugleiche die vorallen in Städten rumliegen reparieren? Oder sind die anders-farbig?
Ich hatte einmal ein Fahrzeug gefunden, das lag aber auf der Seite, kann man die nicht mal drehen?


Und keine Ahnung ob es ein Jet war, aber es war einfach dermaßen laut und über meinen Kopf hat es geknallt das ich mich erschreckt habe, das kenne nur halt nur von Jets


----------



## lol2k (3. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja aber welche Fahrzeuge kann ich dann reparieren? Ich meine das Interface von Dayz ist so unglaublich einfach zu handhaben und aufschlussreich
> Kann ich theoretisch jede Fahrzeugleiche die vorallen in Städten rumliegen reparieren? Oder sind die anders-farbig?
> Ich hatte einmal ein Fahrzeug gefunden, das lag aber auf der Seite, kann man die nicht mal drehen?
> 
> ...



 ist dein Freund 

*Vehicle Repair - DayZ Wiki*


----------



## Z-STAR (3. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber welche Fahrzeuge kann ich dann reparieren? Ich meine das Interface von Dayz ist so unglaublich einfach zu handhaben und aufschlussreich
> Kann ich theoretisch jede Fahrzeugleiche die vorallen in Städten rumliegen reparieren? Oder sind die anders-farbig?
> Ich hatte einmal ein Fahrzeug gefunden, das lag aber auf der Seite, kann man die nicht mal drehen?
> 
> Und keine Ahnung ob es ein Jet war, aber es war einfach dermaßen laut und über meinen Kopf hat es geknallt das ich mich erschreckt habe, das kenne nur halt nur von Jets



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube das man nur die Autos reparieren kann, welche nicht vollkommen zerstört sind, d.h. Das du dich in diese reinsetzen kannst . 

(Korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist.)

Ansonsten einfach mal in wiki schauen was lol2k schon gesagt hat.

Und nein, man kann Autos leider nicht drehen, es sei denn man hat ein anderes Auto und fährt damit dagegen, aber dann auch nur bei denen die keine Requisite sind.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. August 2012)

0:28min
Grain: "Gordon willste mal schauen wo der äähm.."
Gordon: "Ich will fliegen, ich will nix gucken!!!" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4r6AMYxm_Q


----------



## lol2k (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> 0:28min
> Grain: "Gordon willste mal schauen wo der äähm.."
> Gordon: "Ich will fliegen, ich will nix gucken!!!"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4r6AMYxm_Q



Nice 
Wie lang habt ihr gebraucht um den komplett zu reparieren?

_8:47 _

[...]"Grain...Grain du hustest..."
Grain: "Was?" 
[...]
"Aber es ist doch Tag, wie kann er denn husten?" 

viel zu gut


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Haben heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht nen Heli zu suchen und als wir es dann endlich geschafft hatten ihn zu reparieren und mit Benzin zu befüllen, sind wir erstmal mit megakrass geschwollener Brust rumgeflogen und haben uns gefühlt wie die 1337 bosse, das ging dann ca 15min gut.
> 
> Das Ergebniss..


 


butter_milch schrieb:


> Es tut mir soooo leid
> 
> Zur Aufklärung: Ich hatte den Heli angeschmissen und habe dann auf die Karte geschaut, wobei ich total vergessen hatte dass er sich selbständig machen würde (Auto hover war nicht aktiviert).
> 
> ...


 

Ich habs doch gewusst. ICH sollte lieber fliegen


----------



## Z-STAR (3. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs doch gewusst. ICH sollte lieber fliegen



Erstmal bin ich dran  

Es sei denn ihr bekommt noch ein Heli übers Wochenende fertig, da ich bis Montag Abend in Hamburg bin


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. August 2012)

Wenn du am Montag wieder da bist haben wir schon ne ganze Staffel zusammen. 
Dann können wir schön im Synchronflug über Cherno hinwegfetzen


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

Z-STAR schrieb:


> Erstmal bin ich dran
> 
> Es sei denn ihr bekommt noch ein Heli übers Wochenende fertig, da ich bis Montag Abend in Hamburg bin


Hey ich auch 

Naja mal schauen, vielleicht find ich ja wat fliegendes


----------



## wari (3. August 2012)

mal ne allgemeine frage in die runde: kann es sein, das helicrashsides unmittelbar an straßen spawnen?

alle die ich bisher gefunden haben, waren direkt am straßenrand an einer hangseite...


----------



## ankabo (3. August 2012)

Die sind irgendwie überall. Manchmal direkt an der Strassenseite, mal mitten auf einem Feld... Habe auch schonmal eine in einem Dorf gehabt, waren links und rechts nur Scheunen drum herum.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. August 2012)

Ich hab mal n Heli Crash hinter den Hangar gesehen vom Army Airfield.  und einen mal mitten aufm Feld, aber stimmt schon sie sind öfter in der nähe von Straßen.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. August 2012)

Jungs unser Heli steht an der Absturtzstelle, vollgetank und top in Schuss 
Das einzige Problem ist dass dieses INST Rot ist, was hat das den zu bedeuten?


----------



## butter_milch (3. August 2012)

Oh man, Glück im Unglück würde ich meinen 

INST sind die Instrumente und die können ruhig rot sein.

Ich komme zwischen 17.00 und 18.00 Uhr nach Hause und müsste vom Strand hochlaufen. Entweder ihr bewacht das Ding solange oder jemand versucht sich im fliegen 

Wäre auf jeden Fall wünschenswert das Ding zu behalten. Nur noch 4 Stunden bewachen


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Jungs unser Heli steht an der Absturtzstelle, vollgetank und top in Schuss
> Das einzige Problem ist dass dieses INST Rot ist, was hat das den zu bedeuten?


 
Billy kannst du das Ding fliegen? Wenn nein dann schreib mir mal die Koordinaten und den Server, ich flieg den dann solange in Sicherheit.


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2012)

so, ich würd jetz auch nochma ne runde zocken. hat wer lust zusammen loszuziehen? ich muss jedenfalls versuchen irgendwie lebend richtung cherno zum "einkaufen" zu kommen, ehe ich verhunger/durste :/


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, ich würd jetz auch nochma ne runde zocken. hat wer lust zusammen loszuziehen? ich muss jedenfalls versuchen irgendwie lebend richtung cherno zum "einkaufen" zu kommen, ehe ich verhunger/durste :/


 
Wasserflasch suchen, egal ob voll oder leer. Ansonsten brauchst du nur eine Axt, Streichhölzer und ein Messer zum überleben.
Die Wasserflaschen machste an Seen immer wieder voll und das Futter hohlste dir von den Tieren. 
Und wozu nach Cherno? Es gibt haufenweise andere Städte in Chernarus wo man deutlich sicherer an Futter kommt.


----------



## wari (3. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, ich würd jetz auch nochma ne runde zocken. hat wer lust zusammen loszuziehen? ich muss jedenfalls versuchen irgendwie lebend richtung cherno zum "einkaufen" zu kommen, ehe ich verhunger/durste :/


 
wenn du probleme mit hunger/durst hast, schau einfach, dass du immer ne wasserflasche und zubehör zum feuer machen / jagen dabei hast, dann kann dir eigentlich nix passieren... tiere findet man immer, die geben massig fleisch ab, und nen tümpel bzw brunnen gibts auch fast in jedem dörfchen..

ich sammele gar keine coladosen oder nudeln mehr...


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2012)

dasi s ja mein prob, wa gestern in ner kleineren un da war nix zu finden  naja, jetz nochma schauen... aber is scho alles fast rot -.-

ja super, eingeloggt un ich verblute lol. kein symbol da das ich blute, keine blutspritzer dingens da von mir weg, aber ich verblute... was solln der rotz? -.-

edit: und wieder tot.... du kommst nirgends ran um was zu futtern oder so überhaupt besorgen zu können. un dann haste wieder zombies am arsch, kannst die ned abschütteln un da du keine waffe hast bist du einfach opfer. WIE soll das denn gehn herrgott noch eins -.-


----------



## arkim (3. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> edit: und wieder tot.... du kommst nirgends ran um was zu futtern oder so überhaupt besorgen zu können. un dann haste wieder zombies am arsch, kannst die ned abschütteln un da du keine waffe hast bist du einfach opfer. WIE soll das denn gehn herrgott noch eins -.-


- In Tannen und buschigen Sträuchern kannst Du Dich verstecken, sie gehen dann wieder
- Du kannst sie an Bergen, in Gebäuden und durch Schwimmen abhängen
- Eine Axt ist für den Anfang prima, da lautlos
- Nah bei ihnen kriechen (y) und in der Nähe mit x laufen. Aufrecht (c) zieht sie schon von weitem an.


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

> aber is scho alles fast rot -.-


Wenn es blinkt dann haste noch ca 15 Minuten bevor du Blut verlierst.



> und durch Schwimmen abhängen


Kannst aber dein Kram dadurch verlieren



Btw Helikopter gefunden, gesichert und butterweich gelandet


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2012)

beim 3. versuch bin ich günstig gespawned. dörfchen mit nahem steilem hang. gleichma die not zur tugend gemacht und das halbe dorf gepullt, schräg den hang nauf gerannt und alle "von der klippe fallen lassen"  immerhin ne dose pepsi un paar bohnen sowie 3 verbandspäckchen abgestaubt. dann direkt mal in den ort gewagt. also selbst x is unmöglich (also kniend) - die sehn einen aufm mond scho -.- aber liegend geht ganz gut, das stimmt. sogleich zum bahnhof un in die lagerhalle am strand - überall messer und hacken  aufm hang hatte ich noch nen wildschwein gesehn gehabt, also dahin wieder zurück gekrochen und gleich wieder gefunden - woah!. zack, geschlachtet die sau un jetz muss ich nur noch was zum zünden finden. das aber heut abend erst. jetz wird erstmal das söhnchen abgeholt


----------



## arkim (3. August 2012)

Zwei Dinge, die mich schon seit geraumer Zeit nerven - habt Ihr das auch?

*a) Crowbar schlägt nicht zu*
Diese reagiert auf Linksklick meist nicht. "R" reload - da tut sich auch nichts. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich es überhaupt hinbekommen habe, dass man damit mal zuschlägt. Normalerweise nützt sie mir nicht.

*b) Ständig bleibe ich im Schleichmodus hängen*
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber mein Char schleicht manchmal nur noch. Doppel-Shift nützt nichts. Schnell voran kommt man dann nur noch mit Doppel-W, aber dann rennt man wie Hölle und pullt Zombies. Ich kann dann nur neu connecten, dann läuft er wieder normal.


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge, die mich schon seit geraumer Zeit nerven - habt Ihr das auch?
> 
> *a) Crowbar schlägt nicht zu*
> Diese reagiert auf Linksklick meist nicht. "R" reload - da tut sich auch nichts. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich es überhaupt hinbekommen habe, dass man damit mal zuschlägt. Normalerweise nützt sie mir nicht.
> ...


 
Wenn du noch keine Pistole oder so hast dann mach mal rechtsklick. Wenn du ohne Waffe oder so in der Hand herumrennst dann schleichst du mit rechtsklick.


----------



## matteo92 (3. August 2012)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch. Wie sehen bei euch so die FPS aus ? War grade ein bisschen geschockt. Spiele auf Normal mit FXAA+(Sharpfilter) und hab in Cherno nur ca.30FPS


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch. Wie sehen bei euch so die FPS aus ? War grade ein bisschen geschockt. Spiele auf Normal mit FXAA+(Sharpfilter) und hab in Cherno nur ca.30FPS


 
Is ganz normal. 
Auf guten Servern (Z.B. die von Gamed.de die rennen wirklich genial gut und sind echt schnell) hab ich außerhalb von Städten fast durchgehend 60 Fps.

Edit: Wow ich habe in diesem Thread schon über 300 Posts oO


----------



## cAson (3. August 2012)

So ich berichte mal was mir gestern passiert ist... Ich und ein Kumpel, beide ziemlich highend ausgerüstet wollten aus unserer base nach Elektro ein wenig snipen. So weit so gut, rauf aufs Motorrad und schon war auch die Hälfte der Strecke geschafft! Bis mein Kollege meinte:" Sind wir hier überhaupt Richtig?" Ich:" Ja, aber da geht es den Berg runter, lass uns da lang fahren." Ich wende also, fahr den Berg auf der Straße mit knapp 100 Sachen runter, komme von der Straße ab und mit hundert Sachen quer übers Feld gerutscht. Ich bin sofort gestorben und er ist elendig verreckt  Wir haben uns erstmal so kaputt gelacht haha


----------



## arkim (3. August 2012)

Hahahahahaha! Eben habe ich im Cherno-Laden so eine andere arme Seele getroffen, ohne Waffe. Was lag da näher, als ein kleines Tänzchen? Man hat ja sonst nix zu tun...
Also mit ä, ', v, q, e und der selbst belegten Surrender-Taste (gerne auch mittendrin unterbrechen) kann man schon schöne Choreos hinlegen  Ja, und der andere hat dann auch so einen schönen Regentanz gemacht. Ich hab mich einfach nur schlappgelacht... Weil aber dann kein Regen kam, trotz Regentanz, habe ich mich bockig hingesetzt und von den Zombies verspeisen lassen.

*Frage bzgl. der neuen Grafiksettings*
Es gibt doch da unten links neue Settings, die das Aussehen von Grünzeug regeln. Ich habe das ausgeschaltet, weil ich meine, man handelt sich Nachteile ein, wenn man da bestimmte Einstellungen trifft. Die machen die Bäume undurchsichtiger und das Grünzeug "breiter" - damit kann man dann ja den Gegner schlechter sehen! Oder?


----------



## Fexzz (3. August 2012)

Manchmal tut eine Pause echt gut  Hab nun gut 6 Woche garnicht gespielt und bin heut mal für 'ne Stunde wieder angefangen. Macht gleich wieder riesig Spaß. Stimmts übrigens, dass Helis wieder inplementiert wurden?


----------



## matteo92 (3. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Manchmal tut eine Pause echt gut  Hab nun gut 6 Woche garnicht gespielt und bin heut mal für 'ne Stunde wieder angefangen. Macht gleich wieder riesig Spaß. Stimmts übrigens, dass Helis wieder inplementiert wurden?


 Ja Helis sind wieder dabei


----------



## matteo92 (3. August 2012)

Hier Leute, was passiert eigentlich mit einem Spieler der Blutet und dann disconeccted ?
Hab nämlich, nachdem mich so eine Käskopftruppe einfach abgeballert hatt, 2 Spieler verfolgt und einen dann auf offenem Feld in den Rücken geschossen und der hatt dann stark geblutet. Als ich dann zur Leiche gehen wollte (Lag dann im Grass und ahbe den angeschossenen nicht mehr gesehen) war der weg  Sein Kollege hatt sich nach kurzem umschauhen auch dann disconnected -.-


----------



## imolaf (3. August 2012)

Spielt ihr grade ? wenn ja welchen server würde gerne mitspielen


----------



## Z-STAR (3. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier Leute, was passiert eigentlich mit einem Spieler der Blutet und dann disconeccted ?
> Hab nämlich, nachdem mich so eine Käskopftruppe einfach abgeballert hatt, 2 Spieler verfolgt und einen dann auf offenem Feld in den Rücken geschossen und der hatt dann stark geblutet. Als ich dann zur Leiche gehen wollte (Lag dann im Grass und ahbe den angeschossenen nicht mehr gesehen) war der weg  Sein Kollege hatt sich nach kurzem umschauhen auch dann disconnected -.-



Der hat dann einen Schock und ist 3 min bewusstlos und verblutet somit wahrscheinlich.

Aber da der andere dann auch Disconectet hat wir er vermutlich überleben.


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2012)

ich spiel in ner halben stunde/stunde wieder bissl. bin aber grad bös in der pampa ^^ (also fern vom strand)

kann man rohes fleisch auch futtern oder nur gegrillt? weil ich find ums verrecken keine streichhölzer :/ bin zwar jetz wieder nahe einem städtchen, aber nuja ^^ bei meinem glück... >< mir fehlt jetz zur grundausrüstung eigentlich nur noch 2 3 so wasserflaschen und nen paar zündhölzer. messer un hackebeil habsch scho.


----------



## arkim (3. August 2012)

Ja, Du musst das Fleisch braten. Lohnt sich aber. Streichhölzer sind wichtig. Ich fand sie meist in einem Laden oder an anderen Spielern


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2012)

nen laden is weit weit weg >< naja, vllt ergibt sichs ja in naher zukunft, sonst verhunger ich :/ drinkdosen hab ich jetz 3 oder 4, aber nich ein ding zu futtern neben den 3 fleischbrocken vom zigglein :/


----------



## imolaf (3. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich spiel in ner halben stunde/stunde wieder bissl. bin aber grad bös in der pampa ^^ (also fern vom strand)



Dürfte ich dann mit einem freund mitspielen ?


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

> Frage bzgl. der neuen Grafiksettings
> Es gibt doch da unten links neue Settings, die das Aussehen von Grünzeug regeln. Ich habe das ausgeschaltet, weil ich meine, man handelt sich Nachteile ein, wenn man da bestimmte Einstellungen trifft. Die machen die Bäume undurchsichtiger und das Grünzeug "breiter" - damit kann man dann ja den Gegner schlechter sehen! Oder?


Mach es aus und du kannst deutlich besser durch die Vegetation sehen



> Manchmal tut eine Pause echt gut  Hab nun gut 6 Woche garnicht gespielt und bin heut mal für 'ne Stunde wieder angefangen. Macht gleich wieder riesig Spaß. Stimmts übrigens, dass Helis wieder inplementiert wurden?


Und ob!  Wir haben viel Spaß mit dem Heli


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2012)

> Frage bzgl. der neuen Grafiksettings
> Es gibt doch da unten links neue Settings, die das Aussehen von Grünzeug regeln. Ich habe das ausgeschaltet, weil ich meine, man handelt sich Nachteile ein, wenn man da bestimmte Einstellungen trifft. Die machen die Bäume undurchsichtiger und das Grünzeug "breiter" - damit kann man dann ja den Gegner schlechter sehen! Oder?


Mach es aus und du kannst deutlich besser durch die Vegetation sehen



> Manchmal tut eine Pause echt gut  Hab nun gut 6 Woche garnicht gespielt und bin heut mal für 'ne Stunde wieder angefangen. Macht gleich wieder riesig Spaß. Stimmts übrigens, dass Helis wieder inplementiert wurden?


Und ob!  Wir haben viel Spaß mit dem Heli 

Server hat gelaggt, ich übernehme keine Verantwortung für diesen Doppelpost.


----------



## Sharidan (3. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nen laden is weit weit weg >< naja, vllt ergibt sichs ja in naher zukunft, sonst verhunger ich :/ drinkdosen hab ich jetz 3 oder 4, aber nich ein ding zu futtern neben den 3 fleischbrocken vom zigglein :/


 
Wennste runter kommst an die Küste geb ich dir was. Ich hab genug Nahrung und Trinken für Tage bei mir  man müsste sich halt nur Treffen


----------



## cAson (3. August 2012)

Haha! Nach unserem Motorradunfall von gestern haben wir uns erst mal in Cherno getroffen. Als ich auf meinem Kumpel gewartet habe, sehe ich einen Ural Civilian in die Stadt fahren und auch halten. Ich dachte nur GEIL! Ich sofort hinterher, knall den Typen ab und nehm ihm seine Karre weg. Da sind Waffen etc. für ne ganze Armee drin


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Ural


 Der Ural is schon ziemlich fett. H44kz hat damit mal ne halbe Stunde lang Bäume gefällt  ohne das der LKW Schaden genommen hat. Der Wagen hält echt ne Menge aus, dürfte der robusteste in DayZ sein.


----------



## DarkMo (4. August 2012)

hehe, cooles ding. sheridan un ich ham heut auch nen bissl zusammen gezoggt. hat gefetzt. hab jetz auch endlich streichhölzer. also, wenn der wald brennt... *pfeiff*


----------



## Sharidan (4. August 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, Letz Rock  ... Zombies euer Stündlein hat geschlagen *HrHr*


----------



## asra1l (4. August 2012)

tjo, meine heli videos werden noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.
um vernuenftig was zu editieren und zu encoden muss man ja schon ein halbes studium ablegen -.-


----------



## wari (4. August 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> tjo, meine heli videos werden noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.
> um vernuenftig was zu editieren und zu encoden muss man ja schon ein halbes studium ablegen -.-


 
euch würd ich gern mal über den weg laufen


----------



## asra1l (4. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> euch würd ich gern mal über den weg laufen



glaub mir, wenn du nicht mit uns zusammenspielst, willst du das nicht 
btw, bitte pm lesen. thx


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> glaub mir, wenn du nicht mit uns zusammenspielst, willst du das nicht
> btw, bitte pm lesen. thx


 
Ihr habt  wieder nen Heli flottgemacht und ich war wieder nicht dabei


----------



## arkim (4. August 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> tjo, meine heli videos werden noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.
> um vernuenftig was zu editieren und zu encoden muss man ja schon ein halbes studium ablegen -.-


 
Yup, Video am PC habe ich schon immer gehasst. 12 Mio. Codecs, 13 Mio. Container, 14 Mio. Audio-Codecs, 15 Mio. Endgeräte mit unklarer Kompatibilität, ... usw...


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

Mit Fraps + Sony Vegas geht es recht einfach und schnell


----------



## wari (4. August 2012)

asra1l schrieb:


> glaub mir, wenn du nicht mit uns zusammenspielst, willst du das nicht
> btw, bitte pm lesen. thx


 
das erachte ich als gerücht


----------



## Billy.Mc John (4. August 2012)

Zum Encodieren benutz ich Avidemux, einfach das Format mpeg4 avc benutzen mit dem 264 codec, als Audio stellt man AAC (faac) und ne konstante Bitrate ein, das alles dann natürlich in den MP4 Container und fertig.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (4. August 2012)

*Es gibt Neuigkeiten:*

Wir bieten ab sofort einen CSS - Chernarus Shuttle Service an ! 

Wir haben derzeit Zugriff auf einen Heli, holen Euch gerne Irgendwo ab und bringen Euch an eine Wunsch Location.

Bitte wendet Euch bei Interesse an:

Steam ID: dargoth_nonestil

Bei Zustimmung unsererseits bekommt Ihr dann die TS Daten.
*
Die Regeln sind einfach:*

Wenn wir Euch mit diesem Dienst unterstützen, erwarten wir im Gegenzug Medical Supply oder Munition für MG, zur Not auch eine Dose Bohnen.a

Außerdem erwarten wir, dass Ihr unseren Anweisungen Folge leistet.

Wir nehmen maximal einen Passagier mit !

In diesem Sinne,

beste Grüße,

Snak3_Plissk3n !


----------



## wari (4. August 2012)

risky business.... 

ich hätte da ehrlich gesagt schiss, dass am zielort ne gegnerische gruppe auf mich warten würde... aber ner epische ingamesituation wäre es sicherlich 



aber ich werds denk ich mal in anspruch nehmen, nicht weil ichs brauch, sondern weils spaß macht^^


----------



## cAson (4. August 2012)

Werd sicher ggf. drauf zurück kommen  ; Aber noch ne kleine Story, ich bin beim snipern in Elektro gestorben und mein Kollege mit dem Ural war nicht dabei. Als ich mit mir zocken wollte habe ich ihm erstmal berichten müssen, dass ich abgekratzt bin  Er kam mich mit dem Ural abholen und ich fuhr zurück. Die Küste war ruhig bis wir in Berenzino ankamen! Da war grad ein Heli mit dem betanken fertig und hebt ab! Das geile war, er verfolgt uns und eröffnet das Feuer. Und was passiert? Der Kollege kriegt nen HEADSHOT! HAHAH und der Heli hat mich dann in Berenzino verfolgt und ich habe einen Rundkurs draus gemacht, bis er gemerkt hat er kann eh nix gegen mich ausrichten^^ , ich dachte mir noch, wär der grad am betanken, hätte ich den mit 75 an der Tanke gerammt  
Naja heute wird das letze mal exzessiv gezockt  

Wer Lust hat kann sich für später gegen 19:00-19:30 melden


----------



## gamerjonas97 (4. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> In drölf Jahren



Danke man ;*


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

> ich hätte da ehrlich gesagt schiss, dass am zielort ne gegnerische gruppe auf mich warten würde... aber ner epische ingamesituation wäre es sicherlich


Wir haben da eine Methode um genau das zu verhindern


----------



## Fexzz (4. August 2012)

Nette Sache von euch  Auf welchem Server spielt ihr für gewöhnlich? Bin neulich wieder angefangen und wäre schön, wenn man hin und wieder mal welche hier ausm Forum trifft


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Nette Sache von euch  Auf welchem Server spielt ihr für gewöhnlich? Bin neulich wieder angefangen und wäre schön, wenn man hin und wieder mal welche hier ausm Forum trifft


 
Unterschiedlich. Haben keinen festen.


----------



## Fexzz (4. August 2012)

Naja jetzt wo ihr 'nen Heli habt werdet ihr doch wohl da spielen, oder nicht?


----------



## matteo92 (4. August 2012)

Oh man, das Spiel mach mir immer mehr Spaß. Grade jemanden bei der Feuerwehrstation in Elektro abgeschossen (muahahaha) und ein schönes Sniper ergattert, nur ohne Munition.
Wo findet man den diese Heli Crashsites ? Spawnen die zufällig auf der Karte oder haben die feste Standorte ? Habe nähmlich jetzt mal genug Vorrat dabei um mal durch die Map du wandern.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Oh man, das Spiel mach mir immer mehr Spaß. Grade jemanden bei der Feuerwehrstation in Elektro abgeschossen (muahahaha) und ein schönes Sniper ergattert, nur ohne Munition.
> Wo findet man den diese Heli Crashsites ? Spawnen die zufällig auf der Karte oder haben die feste Standorte ? Habe nähmlich jetzt mal genug Vorrat dabei um mal durch die Map du wandern.


 
Zufällig. Maximal 3 Stück auf einmal


----------



## joraku (4. August 2012)

Man ey, mein Bruder und ich sind heute mal richtig in DayZ durchgestartet.
Eben zum Abendessen ausgeloggt. Ich hatte nen Jagdgewehr + M1911 er eine Makarrov mit haufenweise Munition. Zwei Trinkflaschen, Verbandskästen ohne Ende, Jagdmesser, Fleisch, Holz nur Feuerzeug hat uns gefehlt.

Auf dem Server sind 14 Spieler. Gerade eben loggen wir uns wieder auf dem gleichen Server ein. Wir waren links am Rand der Map bei  Zelenogorsk. Es ist dunkel und regnet (immer noch...) Tja, jetzt zeigt uns DayZ wieder einmal, dass es heftig in der Alpha-Phase ist. Beim einloggen startet man nicht in der Position in der man sich ausgeloggt hat, sondern im stehen - zumindest kurzzeitig. Erinnerung: Es waren 14 Spieler auf dem Server. Wir spawenen und was passiert? Sofort von zwei Spasten unter Feuer genommen worden. Kein Chat, nichts einfach drauflosgeballert. Zack wir waren tot - konnte nichtmal anlegen. 
Jetzt wieder neugestqartet. Kurz nochmal vom Server geworfen worden und was ist? Ich bin bewusstlos!? Aber alles im grünen Bereich, nicht verletzt, ich blute nicht noch volles Blut whatever. Bin ich vom Blitz getroffen worden oder was ist da los?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. August 2012)

Ist noch buggy mit dem Relog passiert mir auch mal, aber nur wenn ich verblute oder so, im Regen ist mir das auch schon passiert.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

> Beim einloggen startet man nicht in der Position in der man sich ausgeloggt hat, sondern im stehen - zumindest kurzzeitig. Erinnerung: Es waren 14 Spieler auf dem Server. Wir spawenen und was passiert? Sofort von zwei Spasten unter Feuer genommen worden. Kein Chat, nichts einfach drauflosgeballert. Zack wir waren tot - konnte nichtmal anlegen.


Das ist aber normal. Beim Spawn steht alles erstmal und geht dann in die vorgesehene Position. 
Die Typen dachten wohl ihr seid Serverhopper oder Ghoster, deswegen haben sie euch übern Haufen geballtert.


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. August 2012)

Abend Leute,

ich lade mir auch gerade Arma II + OA. Ein bisschen kribbelts schon in den Fingern


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Abend Leute,
> 
> ich lade mir auch gerade Arma II + OA. Ein bisschen kribbelts schon in den Fingern


 
Du wirst schöne Frustmomente haben, aber dann wirst du auch Momente haben die einfach episch sind bzw dein Herz fast zum explodieren bringen


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du wirst schöne Frustmomente haben, aber dann wirst du auch Momente haben die einfach episch sind bzw dein Herz fast zum explodieren bringen


 
Ich leg mich einfach am Spawn hin und beobachte, da sollte nicht so viel Frustrierendes passieren.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Ich leg mich einfach am Spawn hin und beobachte, da sollte nicht so viel Frustrierendes passieren.


 
Guuuuut dann kannst du Wasser sehen und eventuell den Dreck vor dir ;D

Ich würde dir DRINGEND empfehlen vorher das Tutorial etc im Singleplayer zu zocken damit du wenigstens die Grundlagen dann drauf hast.


----------



## asra1l (4. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Naja jetzt wo ihr 'nen Heli habt werdet ihr doch wohl da spielen, oder nicht?


 
geheim 



Ok, das erste Video ist fertig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0MZdWZIZ78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider zu dunkel geraten, im Spiel schaut das noch anders aus, weiss nicht wie ich das nachtraeglich heller machen koennte, die Youtube-Funktion hat leider noch nicht viel gebracht.
Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an meinem Monitor, gebt mal bitte Feedback ob das Video bei euch generell dunkler ausschaut als DayZ ingame bei Nacht *Gamma/Helligkeit/HDR auf max*

Die naechsten Videos werden heller, versprochen


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2012)

Besonders das Ende von dem Video ist göttlich. Bei der Lache konnte ich einfach nicht mehr, ich lag fast unterm Tisch als ich das gesehen hab


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. August 2012)

ich Trottel

Ich wäre glaube schon längst mit dem Download fertig, nur sagt mir natürlich keiner, dass der Download bei einem Steam offline Spiel trotzdem stoppt.

Und danke für den Tip Rob, werde ich so machen. Arma muss man sich glaube ohne Tutorial auch nicht so wirklich antuen.


----------



## matteo92 (4. August 2012)

So grade bei der Burg Rog gewesen. Stockdunkel. Da sind wohl mehrere Sicherungen durchgebrannt . Ich lauf den Turm hoch und seh nur 3 Top ausgerüstete Typen alle tot nebeneinander. Haben sich wohl abgeballert XD.
Naja, lauf dann witer auf offenem feld und hör nen Motor brummen. Ich sofort hingelegt und seh auch schon den Traktor  Aber dann.... fährt der Vogel plötzlich in meine Richtung mit Vollgas und fährt mich um 
Hab die Aktion überlebt haha und hab den Typ eiskalt erschossen  Fand es aber recht komisch das der mich gesehen hatt. War ja immerhin stockdunkel und ich lag in hohem Gras.


----------



## Fexzz (4. August 2012)

Damnit, wieder tot D: War in Guglova (oder so ähnlich) bei der Scheune. Von der Scheune aus n Stück Nord-Osten gelaufen, weil dort 2 Spawns für Fahrräder/Motorräder waren. Kurz vor 'nem kleinen Haus nen Zombie geaggrod und aufm offenen Feld 'n Spieler gesehen. Zombie abgeknallt, Spieler legt sich aufn Boden und zielt in meine Richtung (hatte irgend 'ne sniper oder Lee Enfield oder Winchester).

Ich hinterm Busch hinterdem ich stand geblieben, aufn Boden gelegt. Realisiert, dass er mich dann besser sieht, aufgestanden und tot  Ich hab vorher paar Mal wegrennen wollen, aber nein, ich finds ja lustig stehen zu bleiben 


Naja egal, ich finds in den Städten eh lustiger =P


----------



## matteo92 (4. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Damnit, wieder tot D: War in Guglova (oder so ähnlich) bei der Scheune. Von der Scheune aus n Stück Nord-Osten gelaufen, weil dort 2 Spawns für Fahrräder/Motorräder waren. Kurz vor 'nem kleinen Haus nen Zombie geaggrod und aufm offenen Feld 'n Spieler gesehen. Zombie abgeknallt, Spieler legt sich aufn Boden und zielt in meine Richtung (hatte irgend 'ne sniper oder Lee Enfield oder Winchester).
> 
> Ich hinterm Busch hinterdem ich stand geblieben, aufn Boden gelegt. Realisiert, dass er mich dann besser sieht, aufgestanden und tot  Ich hab vorher paar Mal wegrennen wollen, aber nein, ich finds ja lustig stehen zu bleiben
> 
> ...


 
In den Städten ist halt viel los  Problem bei mir ist aber das die FPS in der Stadt und Umgebung drastisch sinken (20-30 FPS) und das verdirbt mir ein wenig den Spielspass.


----------



## Fexzz (4. August 2012)

Ouh. Was fürn System haste? Ich hab festgestellt dass das Senken der 3D Auflösung ziemliche FPS Schübe geben kann.


----------



## matteo92 (4. August 2012)

sysProfile: ID: 136084 - matteo92

Dann wird das Spiel aber richtig unschön finde ich. Alles total verschwommen.


----------



## hambam (4. August 2012)

Meint ihr es lohnt sich Arma 2 nur für DayZ zu kaufen? Ich find diesen Mod so überaus genial und bin nur von den Let's Plays schon süchtig. Ich mein das sind immerhin 25 okken!


----------



## matteo92 (4. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr es lohnt sich Arma 2 nur für DayZ zu kaufen? Ich find diesen Mod so überaus genial und bin nur von den Let's Plays schon süchtig. Ich mein das sind immerhin 25 okken!



Habs mir auch nur wegen DayZ gekauft. Glaub mir das lohnt sich


----------



## cAson (5. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Meint ihr es lohnt sich Arma 2 nur für DayZ zu kaufen? Ich find diesen Mod so überaus genial und bin nur von den Let's Plays schon süchtig. Ich mein das sind immerhin 25 okken!


 
Außerdem ist ArmA an sich auch ganz Nett


----------



## khepp242 (5. August 2012)

Elektro wird seinem Namen mal wieder gerecht, Sniper en masse. Und eine ganze Ural Truckercrew?


----------



## asra1l (5. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mit Fraps + Sony Vegas geht es recht einfach und schnell


 
fraps ist doch von gestern 
dxtory ist um laengen besser und kostet ca. genausoviel

dxtory + lagarith + sony vegas + debugmode frameserver + megui + x264 
das funzt soweit schon ganz gut jetzt.

das einzige problem ist noch, das editieren und schneiden ist recht aufwendig, 
da muss ich noch routine reinbringen. und mit effekten experimentieren.


----------



## INU.ID (5. August 2012)

Ich schätze das aktuell 99,9978% der ARMA2-Verkäufe einzig DayZ "geschuldet" sind. Ich bin btw ebenfalls einer der sich CO only wegen DayZ gekauft hat - und ich bereue es kein Stück. ^^

Best Game since Years.

Übrigens kann ich Lingor@DayZ sehr empfehlen (siehe Startpost ganz unten), dieser "DayZ-FarCry-Mix" macht ebenfalls reichlich fun.


----------



## Stevii (5. August 2012)

Man ey langsam wirds nervig...

ich habe schon soooviele, bestimmt 20-30 Crashsites gefunden und noch nie ne AS50 geschweige denn m107 oder nv's.. immer nur ne FAL oder ne mp5sd oder sowas..
bin aktuell zwar schon komplett ausgerüstet, aber hab mir das alles zusammengeschossen und nicht selbst gefunden..


----------



## pcfr3ak (5. August 2012)

Grad eingeloggt und... mein weißer Offroader mit dem ganzen Zeug und der M107.... alles weg....


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2012)

kann man ingame eigentlich irgendwo sehen, wie der server heisst, auf dem man grad is? merk mir das nie >< die ersten 2 3 log versuche ja, aber danach vergess ichs immer ^^


----------



## matteo92 (5. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> kann man ingame eigentlich irgendwo sehen, wie der server heisst, auf dem man grad is? merk mir das nie >< die ersten 2 3 log versuche ja, aber danach vergess ichs immer ^^



Du kannst im SixLauncher die Server auf der linken Seite als Favoriten markieren indem du den Stern anklickst.


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2012)

hab den six launcher ned >< mir gefällt dieses auto geupdate ned so sehr irgendwie :/ keinen bock ne verbuggte neu version zu ziehn un dann ned downgraden zu könen oder so ^^


----------



## Primer (5. August 2012)

Drücke er "i". Dann haste das Scoreboard mit dem Servernamen in der Headline. Klappt aber nicht auf allen Servern.



asra1l schrieb:


> Leider zu dunkel geraten, im Spiel schaut das  noch anders aus, weiss nicht wie ich das nachtraeglich heller machen  koennte, die Youtube-Funktion hat leider noch nicht viel gebracht.
> Vielleicht  liegt es auch nur an meinem Monitor, gebt mal bitte Feedback ob das  Video bei euch generell dunkler ausschaut als DayZ ingame bei Nacht  *Gamma/Helligkeit/HDR auf max*
> 
> Die naechsten Videos werden heller, versprochen


 
Ist euer Transportunternehmen damit nicht schon wieder insolvent


----------



## DerpDerpington (5. August 2012)

Heute Nacht um 1 habe ich meine erste Runde Day-Z gespielt und ich muss sagen, für den Auftakt war es gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich bin am Wasser gespawnt (keine Ahnung wo, da ich keine Karte hatte/ habe und mir diese auch noch nie online angeschaut habe). Trotz des Rates habe ich das Tutorial von Arma erst nach meiner ersten Runde gespielt und somit bestand ein Großteil des Ausfluges aus Rumprobieren.
Das erste Dorf habe ich wegen zu vieler Zs gemieden, hab dort allerdings schon ein Auto hupend rumfahren hören. Ich denke mir so: "Ich lege mich mal ins Gras und frage ihn ob er mich mitnehmen kann." Kaum hab ich fertig geschrieben, rast der original 2 m an meinem Kopf vorbei. Da hab ich nur wieder geschrieben, dass er mich mitnehmen soll - keine Reaktion.
Dann bin ich quer übers Feld gelaufen und kam an so einen Hochstand und dort fand ich dann eine Schrotflinte mit Flashlight und Ammo dafür. Long Story short: Diese Munition hab ich dann benutzt um meine Schießkünste in dem Spiel und das Verhalten von den Zs zu testen. 

Abgesehen davon, dass der Typ im Auto im nächsten Dorf wieder hupend an mir vorbei gefahren ist hab ich dort alle Häuser durchsucht und außer Bohnen nichts gefunden. "Schön und gut, aber ich brauche offensichtlich sehr bald Wasser." Die Feldflasche in der Anzeige war schon rot und hat 5 min später auch angefangen zu blinken. Da dachte ich mir, dass ich bald bewusstlos werde.

Das Ende vom Lied kam unerwartet. Ich habe ein  bisschen auf der Tastatur rumprobiert und hatte plötzlich ein Mikro eingeblendet. Dann stand im Chat "kick flo", weil ichs nicht mehr ausbekommen habe und eine Minute später war ich draußen.

So hab ich meinen ersten Ausflug mit immerhin 9 getöteten Zs "überlebt" und werde beim nächsten einloggen wahrscheinlich direkt wegen Durst umkippen.


----------



## Papzt (5. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Meint ihr es lohnt sich Arma 2 nur für DayZ zu kaufen? Ich find diesen Mod so überaus genial und bin nur von den Let's Plays schon süchtig. Ich mein das sind immerhin 25 okken!


 
Ich habe mir arma letztes Jahr einfach gekauft, weil es billig war mit DayZ habe ich jetzt sogar einen Grund es zu installieren


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

> Fand es aber recht komisch das der mich gesehen hatt. War ja immerhin stockdunkel und ich lag in hohem Gras.


Nachtsichtgerät.



> fraps ist doch von gestern
> dxtory ist um laengen besser und kostet ca. genausoviel


Und warum soll Dxtory besser sein? Ich komm damit nich klar. Bei Fraps einfach die Aufnahme aktivieren und schon hab ich ein schönes Video. 



> kann man ingame eigentlich irgendwo sehen, wie der server heisst, auf dem man grad is? merk mir das nie >< die ersten 2 3 log versuche ja, aber danach vergess ichs immer ^^


Drück I. 


> Ist euer Transportunternehmen damit nicht schon wieder insolvent


Das Video ist älter. 



> Ich bin am Wasser gespawnt (keine Ahnung wo, da ich keine Karte hatte/ habe und mir diese auch noch nie online angeschaut habe).


Steht beim Spawn unten rechts. Karte solltest du dir schon besorgen und sie dir auch angucken.


> Ich denke mir so: "Ich lege mich mal ins Gras und frage ihn ob er mich mitnehmen kann." Kaum hab ich fertig geschrieben, rast der original 2 m an meinem Kopf vorbei. Da hab ich nur wieder geschrieben, dass er mich mitnehmen soll - keine Reaktion.


Direct Chat hat 20m Reichweite und Voice etwa 40m. 
Du musst natürlich den richtigen Channel auswählen. 


> Da dachte ich mir, dass ich bald bewusstlos werde.


Wenn es blinkt hast du noch ca 15 Min Zeit bevor du anfängst zu bluten. Ab ca 3000 Blut wirste immer wieder bewusstlos.
Du solltest dir die Steuerung schon anschauen bevor zu zockst  
Btw es ist hilfreich dieses Floating und Head bobbing auszumachen. Ebenfalls dieses Maus Smoothing.


----------



## arkim (5. August 2012)

Keine Zeit gestern für Arma II Dayz - war IRL Paintball in Mechernich schießen: Das ist ziemlich geil, wie einem da die Kugeln um die Ohren sausen    Kann ich nur empfehlen. Modus war 4 vs. 4 / Capture the Flag.


----------



## asra1l (5. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nachtsichtgerät.
> Und warum soll Dxtory besser sein? Ich komm damit nich klar. Bei Fraps einfach die Aufnahme aktivieren und schon hab ich ein schönes Video.


 
ich habe Virtual Audio Cable vergessen. beliebig viele Virtuelle Soundkarten, quasi fuer jede Anwendung eine.

Damit erst wird Dxtory richtig imba, denn ich kann festlegen von welchen Audioquellen ich Sound aufnehme.
Jede Audioquelle bekommt eine eigene Tonspur. Also eine fuers Spiel, eine fuers TS, eine fuers Mic. Musik kann ich auch nebenbei hoeren ohne
das die mitaufgenommen wird. So kann ich z.b. bei meinem Mikrofon das Rauschen entfernen und taktische Informationen aus der TS Spur rausschneiden.
Ich kann die Audio Qualitaet einstellen.
Meine Ingame FPS werden nicht beschnitten. Ingame = FPS normal, waerend mein Video konstant mit 30 FPS aufnimmt.
Konstant 30 FPS im Spiel ist hart an der Grenze des Unspielbaren fuer mich.
Ich kann vorab einstellen mit welcher Aufloesung aufgenommen wird.
Ich kann meine Aufnahmen auf verschiedene Festplatten gleichzeitig schreiben, um die Schreibgeschwindigkeit zu erhoehen.
Ausserdem kann ich waehlen welchen Codec ich zum aufnehmen benutzen moechte. Lagarith ist ganz nice.
Und Dxtory laest alles in einer Datei pro Aufnahme.
ich verbrate knapp 80 GB pro Stunde mit Lagarith, und der komprimiert noch besser als Fraps.
Warum zur Hoelle soll ich fuer eine Stunde 20 Videos zusammenschnippeln? Sinnfrei!

Fraps ist vielleicht ein Programm fuer Anfaenger, die einfach nur aufnehmen wollen und sich nicht erst eine Stunde
durch Konfigurationen wuehlen und Konfigurationen durchtesten moechten.
Die eine Stunde sind es aber wert, daher sehe ich fuer Fortgeschrittene keinen triftigen Grund bei Fraps zu bleiben. 
Ich rede nur von Spieleaufnahmen, wohlgemerkt.


Edit: und Dxtory bekommt man auch ohne die Stunde ans laufen.
Auf Youtube gibts zu allem und jedem Tutorials, auch fuer Dxtory.


----------



## DerpDerpington (5. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Direct Chat hat 20m Reichweite und Voice etwa 40m.


 
Jo, auf dem Server gabs noch diesen Welt Chat. Da konnte jeder mit jedem schreiben.
Hab mitterlweile auch schon die 2te Runde gezockt, gezwungerner Maßen bisher 34 Zs gekillt und hab mich mit 3900 Blood irgendwo ins Feld gelegt und ausgeloggt. Da wäre es tatsächlich nicht schlecht zu wissen wo ich bin. Muss ich dann beim einloggen mal schauen.


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2012)

warst du das grad im ts als "flo"? dieses public ding da ^^


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

> Jo, auf dem Server gabs noch diesen Welt Chat. Da konnte jeder mit jedem schreiben.


Dann spielst du entweder auf einer uralten Version oder auf einem Inoffiziellen-Server.


----------



## Ion (5. August 2012)

Liege gerade wieder in der Nähe von Stary Sobor und habe schon wieder derbe Grafikfehler wenn ich zum Militärcamp schaue, hat das auch jemand?
Komplexe Balken enstehen in allen möglichen Farben bis hin zur völligen Bedeckung des Bildschirms.


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Liege gerade wieder in der Nähe von Stary Sobor und habe schon wieder derbe Grafikfehler wenn ich zum Militärcamp schaue, hat das auch jemand?
> Komplexe Balken enstehen in allen möglichen Farben bis hin zur völligen Bedeckung des Bildschirms.


 
Ist normal, liegt an den Soldatenleichen. Soll eventuell mit dem nächsten Update gefixt werden.


----------



## Ion (5. August 2012)

Ja, diese erscheinen aber nicht immer. Ist das vom Server abhängig oder wovon?


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja, diese erscheinen aber nicht immer. Ist das vom Server abhängig oder wovon?


 
Kommt darauf an wie nah du dran bist. Aber es ist auch das selbe Thema wie mit dem Stachdraht Bug davor. Da kam es auch nicht immer, aber von den Soldatenleichen gibt es nunmal mehr als von dem Stacheldraht.


----------



## lol2k (5. August 2012)

Vorbereitungen für DayZ im real life


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2012)

ich hatte das bisher auch nur einmal - in der nähe von dem balota airfield. auffällig, das es nur in deren nähe passiert oder? also ob das wirklich an soldatenleichen liegt... ich glaubs bald zu bezweifeln. als ich in ner anderen stadt weit weg von den dingern ne leiche gefunden hab, war alles io.


----------



## DerpDerpington (5. August 2012)

DarkMo, gehts bei euch schon weiter?


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hatte das bisher auch nur einmal - in der nähe von dem balota airfield. auffällig, das es nur in deren nähe passiert oder? also ob das wirklich an soldatenleichen liegt... ich glaubs bald zu bezweifeln. als ich in ner anderen stadt weit weg von den dingern ne leiche gefunden hab, war alles io.


 
Es liegt an ihnen aber es tritt eben nicht bei jeder auf. Manchmal siehst du es in den "Artfekaten" auch. Dann haste da plötzlich 30m Gesichtstextur vor dir  Hat Rcoket aber auch schon gesagt das es an den Sodlatenleichen bzw deren Textur liegt.


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2012)

hmm, kam mir halt nur komisch vor, das es "scheinbar" vermehrt bei flughäfen auftritt. nuja, er wirds besser wissen können ^^



kind of flo schrieb:


> DarkMo, gehts bei euch schon weiter?


 der kleene geht gleich ins bettchen, dann kanns weiter gehn ^^


----------



## DerpDerpington (5. August 2012)

Gut, ich war vorhin nochmal kurz drin und lieg jetzt 100m weiter unten. Dann hatte ich Angst alleine weiter zu gehen und hab mich wieder ausgeloggt.


----------



## ikealampe (5. August 2012)

Ich und ein Freund sind mit 3 Booten und 1 Motorad nähe Cherno wär nock auf ein Boot hat per PN melden!
Jetz mit Heli!
Wer bock hat mitzuspielen bitte melden


----------



## joraku (5. August 2012)

Dieser Prepperbericht ist interessant.
Eigentlich sind wir ja eigentlich nicht mehr lange überlebensfähig wenn wir von unserer Versorgung mit Strom, Wasser und Gas abgeschnitten sind. Schade eigentlich - derartiges Gemeinwissen, wie man in der freien Wildbahn eine kurze Zeit überlebt wäre für alle Menschen hilfreich und würde die SIcht auf bestimmte Dinge positiv verändern. Man muss ja nicht gleich mit Schusswaffen und Raketenwerfer durchs unterholz ziehen - auch wenn es in anderen Ländern derartige Narren gibt.


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

sheridan ist heute von uns gegangen  tag2 ist angebrochen gewesen und ein böser böser bandit hat uns zu 3. überfallen >< flo hat ihn dann erwischt ^^ er hatte ihn auch grade erst enddeckt, da kam scho der erste schuss  sack der. aber kurz darauf haben wir einen neuen mitstreider gefunden - seltsamerweise hieß er auch sheridan oO zufälle gibts 

ok, unter uns: ich hab ihn erschossen und zum glück war da einer auf den ich die schuld schieben konnt! aber psscht xD

aber der kerl hat sich gelohnt he. endich nen alice für flo, paar nette gegenstände und ne m16 mit acog + 9 mags >< frag mich, wo der den mist alles herhatte. ich habs vorher auf grademal 2mags für meine aks geschafft un nie wieder was gefunden ^^ die andern beiden waren auch chronisch leer.


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

Ja bedauerlicherweise bin ich getötet worden. Insgesammt war das Tag 7 von meinem Char, und er hatte schon allerhand erlebt. 
Aber gut, Sterben gehört dazu, und ich werd schon wieder an Equip kommen   

Was allerdings TIERISCH Nervt sind diese Elendigen Grafik Bugs bei Militärischen Einrichtungen. Egal obs in Cherno is oder beim Airfield man bekommt nur ******** angezeigt.
So hat früher mal ne Graka von mir Bilder geliefert bei der dann der VRAM eingegangen ist *mecker*.
Ich hoffe die Fixen das bald.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (6. August 2012)

War eben nach langem malwieder in Elektro aufm Hügel und hab ein bischen die Stadt gesäubert, mir ist jedoch zunehmend aufgefallen dass die Hämmungen immer größer werden so nen unschuldigen Survivor auszuknipsen. Mir kommt es so vor, dass, je länger man am Leben ist bzw spielt, man nicht nur seinen Charakter immer mehr schätzt sondern auch die Anderen, man merkt halt irgendwie wieviel Arbeit dahinter steckt.
Ich werd mich jetzt wohl erstmal wieder auf Zombie`s und Banditen konzentrieren, wobei mir bei meinen 31 Spielerkills noch kein einziger Bandit unterkam.


----------



## ikealampe (6. August 2012)

Ich war gerade mit einem Freund auf einem Server.
wir wollten uns finden,ich loggte mich am vereinbarten Punkt aus und als er kam wieder ein.
Dann dachte ich erst "wow yea" ich hab ein Motorrad gefunden,ich schaute mich um und fand ca 5 Motorräder 6Boote (3Kleine,3Große)
Und 2 große Boote "parkte auf der Straße". 
Einen Helicrash mitten in Cherno und einen komplett ganzen Heli im Dock von Cherno gefunden!
Ich und mein Freund flogen dann richtung Berenzino dort schöne Ausrüstung mit Sniper usw gefunden.
Doch auf einmal gab es auf dem kompletten Server kein Loot mehr (der ganze Supermarkt war leer)
Ich disconectete infolge dessen und mein Freund sagte er dreht noch ne Runde mim Heli,dann explodierte der Heli schlagartig ,er war Tot und ich hatte nach dem 
Einloggen meinen alten Char.bevor wir den Heli gefunden haben .
Dann lief ich Richtung Südküste und überall brennte es plötzlich und ich disconnectete .
mal schaun wie es weitergeht


----------



## Ion (6. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ich werd mich jetzt wohl erstmal wieder auf Zombie`s und Banditen konzentrieren, wobei mir bei meinen 31 Spielerkills noch kein einziger Bandit unterkam.


 Stichwort Bandit

Wo finde ich denn Banditen? 
Sind das normale Spieler die mir zuvor etwas geklaut haben oder was?

Ich wäre froh wenn ich mal nen anderen Spieler zu Gesicht bekäme, ich laufe und laufe, teilweise warte ich an einer richtig schönen Stelle mit Blick auch mal auf jemand oder schleiche mich taktisch um Punkte herum wo ich denke das dort jemand sein könnte, aber nischt!

Die einzigen Spieler die ich bis jetzt traf waren echt Gauner, stehen hinter mir und warten solange bis ich mich umdrehe, nur um mir dann mit der Pistole eins auszuwischen. 
Getan habe ich denen natürlich nichts, aber so ist das nunmal in DayZ 
Ich hab neulich nen Traktor gefunden, man war das schön mal durch die Gegend zu brettern  - mein erstes eigenes Fahrzeug 

Aber ich hab gemerkt wenn ich allein unterwegs bin lebe ich am längsten - nehme ich nen Kumpel mit scheucht der in der Regel alle Zombies auf und das wars dann.
Hat von euch jemand schon mal ein Helikopter-Wrack entdeckt? Die sind auf dieser Übersichtskarte gar nicht als Loot makiert. Ich würde auch gerne die Vorräte plündern aber innerhalb von 2 Minuten erscheinen da 5 Zombies, immer und immer wieder, d. h. entweder komme ich lebend hin und nicht mehr zurück, oder sie bemerken mich schon beim hinlaufen. Da es eine große flache weite Fläche ist, sehen sie mich auch wenn ich auf dem Boden liege.
Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht warum das an dieser Stelle so shice ist


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

> Wo finde ich denn Banditen?
> Sind das normale Spieler die mir zuvor etwas geklaut haben oder was?


Das sind Spieler welche mehr als, ich glaub, 3 Kills haben. Bei denen hörst du dann auch einen Herzschlag.


----------



## ankabo (6. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Stichwort Bandit
> 
> Wo finde ich denn Banditen?
> Sind das normale Spieler die mir zuvor etwas geklaut haben oder was?
> ...


 
Banditen sind halt andere Survivor, die schon andere Spieler gekillt haben. Anzahl kenne ich nicht, Rob hat dazu ja auch schon was gesagt.
Allein lebe ich auch meistens länger, weil man vorsichtiger ist und nicht die "Macht" der Gruppe hat. Ist halt schon etwas anderes, wenn man mit 3 oder mehr Spielern über die Map rennt. Da metzelt man schonmal das eine oder andere Dorf nieder und hinterläßt eine Schneise der Verwüstung - HAHA!
Die Wracks liegen oft auf freien Flächen (große Felder im mittleren und oberen Bereich der Karte). Wenn man hinkrabbelt, sehen einen die Zs nicht. Man darf halt nicht geduckt laufen/rennen, sondern wirklich robben. Alle Zs abknallen ist halt auch gefährlich, da sie zum einen sehr schnell wieder spawnen und man auch so seine Position preisgibt. Am einfachsten... hinrobben, leer machen, entweder wieder langsam dort weg oder dann einfach rennen und die Zs im Wald abhängen oder dann dort das neue Equipment an denen austesten.
Habe letztens eine Crashsite in Nähe von Stary gefunden, direkt an einem Deer Stand. Dort sind dann so schnell und so viele Zs gespawned, dass es auf einmal knapp 20 waren.


----------



## Primer (6. August 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> Dieser Prepperbericht ist interessant.
> Eigentlich sind wir ja eigentlich nicht mehr lange überlebensfähig wenn wir von unserer Versorgung mit Strom, Wasser und Gas abgeschnitten sind. Schade eigentlich - derartiges Gemeinwissen, wie man in der freien Wildbahn eine kurze Zeit überlebt wäre für alle Menschen hilfreich und würde die SIcht auf bestimmte Dinge positiv verändern. Man muss ja nicht gleich mit Schusswaffen und Raketenwerfer durchs unterholz ziehen - auch wenn es in anderen Ländern derartige Narren gibt.


 
Naja, das "Problem" ist nicht das Überleben an sich, sondern die schiere Masse an Menschen. Die paar Hasen im Wald ernähren sicher nicht mal ne Kleinstadt. Es kann einem jedem eingeweihten sogar recht sein, wenn nur 1% der Bevölkerung ohne Gas/Wasser/Strom überleben könnte. Bleibt halt mehr übrig^^




Sharidan schrieb:


> Ja bedauerlicherweise bin ich getötet worden. Insgesammt war das Tag 7 von meinem Char, und er hatte schon allerhand erlebt.
> Aber gut, Sterben gehört dazu, und ich werd schon wieder an Equip kommen
> 
> Was allerdings TIERISCH Nervt sind diese Elendigen Grafik Bugs bei Militärischen Einrichtungen. Egal obs in Cherno is oder beim Airfield man bekommt nur ******** angezeigt.
> ...



Also sind die Soldaten daran schuld!? Ich dachte schon es gibt ein paar Leute die sich einen Spaß daraus machen, andere mit Stacheldraht zu nerven^^

Bei mir funktioniert aber ein Neustart des Spieles, also nicht nur reloggen, sondern einmal komplett beenden und wieder rein. Weiter kann das ändern der Vram-Einstellung helfen oder das löschen dessen. Über Shift+Numpad Minus den Befehl "flush" eingeben. Dies baut den Vram neu auf. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht probiert.



Robonator schrieb:


> Das sind Spieler welche mehr als, ich glaub, 3 Kills haben. Bei denen hörst du dann auch einen Herzschlag.


 
...Spielerkills wohlgemerkt, also nicht 3 Zombies^^


----------



## DerpDerpington (6. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> ...Spielerkills wohlgemerkt, also nicht 3 Zombies^^


 
So wie ich das gestern mit Sharidan und Mo mitbekommen habe, wird man glaube nicht zum Banditen, wenn man sich nur verteidigt. Bei "Murder" stand noch null bei mir, aber bei "Bandits" stand 1. Also wenn man Banditen tötet, wird man vielleicht nicht selbst zu einem...

Auf jeden Fall kann ich den gestrigen Tag schon in eine der aufregendsten Spieleerfahrungen überhaupt mit einfließen lassen. Als ich in den Wald hinter uns schaute, sah ich jemanden der sich gerade an einen Baum legte. Dann hab ich erstmal zu meinen Kameraden geschaut, ob sie beide links von mir stehen, um sicherzustellen, dass das wirklich ein anderer Überlebender war. Als das dann feststand, hab ich vor Aufregung/ Angst kein Wort mehr rausbekommen.

Dann hat er mich erwischt, ich bin schnell hinter einen Baum, hab mich verbunden und in der Zeit wurde Sharidan schon getötet. Dann kam ein Schuss aus meiner Enfield und Ruhe war (nach ca 6 weiteren Schüssen auf seinen leblosen Körper, nur um sicherzugehen)

Und Sharidan: deinen Rucksack kannst du ruhig wieder haben


----------



## arkim (6. August 2012)

Das Spiel ist einfach nur kaputt im Moment. Ich habe mich hübsch oben bei Solnichny und Polana mit allem eingedeckt, was man so braucht. Nun wusste ich nicht genau, ob ich wirklich in Polana war (da waren 2 dieser begehbaren, mehrstöckigen Häuser gegenüber von dem Laden) - also habe ich mich auf den Weg zu einem Ortsschild gemacht. Leider einem Texturenn-Chaos entgegen. Dann musste ich mich retten und kam zum nächsten Laden, in den wollte ich reinsprinten. Kaum was gesehen im Texturenchaos, und da war dann solch ein Stacheldraht, dass ich mit v nicht rüberkam. Zombies versperrten die Tür, ich sah eh nix - Ende.


----------



## ankabo (6. August 2012)

Meistens liegt es daran, dass in den erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen mit dem VRAM zu hoch gepokert wurde. Nachdem ich das auf Standard gesetzt habe, gab es keine Texturfehler mehr.


----------



## arkim (6. August 2012)

Ich weiß, ich hatte es auf Standard. Ebenso hilft ja wohl, irgendwie den Grafikcache zu löschen. Es gibt da nen Befehl, ich hatte es mal mit Windowed Mode->Fullscreen gemacht. Doch die Texturfehler traten schnell wieder auf. Im nächsten Update soll es wohl gefixt werden. Wird echt Zeit.


----------



## INU.ID (6. August 2012)

Die Texturfehler kann man durch die Reduzierung der Grafikoptionen quasi komplett abschalten. Auch kann es, wenn man das nicht möchte, helfen sich mit Blick auf die Bildfehler auszuloggen, das Spiel zu beenden, und es neu zu starten. Bei vielen Spielen kann man mit Alt+Eingabe zwischen Fullscreen und Fenster umschalten, evtl. hilft das auch hier.

Mich nerven diese Fehler auch gewaltig, und da ich deswegen kein Risiko eingehen möchte (sterben wegen Bildfehler) spiel ich atm einfach Lingor-DayZ. ^^


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

Und ich meide ganz einfach Cherno, Berezino, Stary und das Airfield  

Vom Heli aus sieht man sowas eh nicht ^^


> spiel ich atm einfach Lingor-DayZ. ^^


Wie groß ist die Map? Gibt es gutes Loot und wie viele Spieler sind auf den Maps? Ist es richtig das es dort wieder den globalen Chat gibt?


----------



## DerpDerpington (6. August 2012)

Wir wollten eigentlich auch auf das Airfield westlich von Cherno (Balota?) und haben es dann wegen diesen Grafikbugs gelassen. Echt schlimm, dass da teilweise der komplette Bildschirm in tiefes Schwarz getaucht wird.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (6. August 2012)

Ich sitz' auch im Moment in Cherno in einer Lagerhalle und trau mich wegen den Grafikbugs nicht raus...Allein zumindest nicht


----------



## Bluefire87 (6. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Und ich meide ganz einfach Cherno, Berezino, Stary und das Airfield
> 
> Vom Heli aus sieht man sowas eh nicht ^^
> 
> Wie groß ist die Map? Gibt es gutes Loot und wie viele Spieler sind auf den Maps? Ist es richtig das es dort wieder den globalen Chat gibt?


 
Es sind ca. 81km², also schon um einiges kleiner wie Chernarus. 
Loot ist meiner Meinung nach ausreichend vorhanden, wobei vor allem schön ist, dass nahezu jedes Gebäude auch betreten werden kann. 
Logischerweise gibt es nicht so viele Server wie beim "normalen" DayZ und sie sind auch NICHT an den Hive angebunden. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cjz2txKsjY&feature

Mir persönlich gefällt dieses Karibik-Setting sehr gut und es stellt eine willkommene Abwechslung dar.


----------



## hambam (6. August 2012)

Heute endlich Arma2 gekauft, der DLC läd noch danach wird endlich der Mod installiert und losgezockt. Ich bin schon so gespannt 
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps oder Videos für Noobs? Würde mich eventuell einer von euch auf mein erstes Abenteuer mitnehmen?


----------



## Fexzz (6. August 2012)

Gilt euer Flugdienst noch? Wenn ja, würdet ihr mich vom nördlichen Elektro (bin schon in den Wäldern, in der Nähe beim Damm) irgendwo Richtung Stary Sobor fliegen? KP was ihr so nehmt, würde ein DMR Mag + 2x Fleisch anbieten (ich weiß, is nich viel, aber man kann ja handeln )

Edit: Ist diese Karibik Mod 'ne offizielle Map? Wie finde ich die im Serverbrowser?


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

hmm, kannst dich ja mal bei flo, sheridan und mir mit einklinken wenn die andern beiden nichts dagegen ham. bei mir wirds aber erst heut abend gegen 8e rum was *denk* wenn du willst, kannsz du dich ja mal stück nördlich von cherno in den nahen wald durchschlagen, da ganz grob waren wir auch gestern.


----------



## Fexzz (6. August 2012)

Heut Abend bin ich aufm Geburtstag  Bin erst morgen Nachmittag oder so wieder online. Dann meld ich mich dann noch mal.


----------



## INU.ID (6. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Map? Gibt es gutes Loot und wie viele Spieler sind auf den Maps? Ist es richtig das es dort wieder den globalen Chat gibt?


 Die Fläche soll wohl ca. 80Km² sein, aber durch die Aufteilung (Inseln) fühlt sie sich ebenfalls sehr groß an. Loot ist wie bei DayZ, auf den vollen "Main-Servern" (die halt immer voll sind) gelegentlich etwas "rarer" (allerdings gibts mittlerweile deutlich mehr als 4-5 Server), und Fahrzeuge _scheinen_ mehr am Start zu sein (zumindest hab ich auf Lingor viel häufiger welche gesehen). Chats gibts dort in der Regel den Globalen- und auch Side-Chat.

Das Setting ist halt ganz anders, eben ein DayZ in den Tropen. 

Die ganz harten spielen (u.a?) auf "RU#10" mit dem Mod ACE, keine Ahnung obs auch Cherna-DayZ-Server mit ACE gibt (ACE = "full conversion modification" = realistischer, zb. gibts dann auch Ausdauer, man kann eine Waffe unten an seinen Rucksack binden usw)

Außerdem haben die Lingor-Server einen eigenen Hive, was bedeutet das man getrennt von seinem DayZ-Char spielen kann (aber man behält auf den meisten/allen Lingor-Servern seinen "Lingor-Char")


----------



## Bluefire87 (6. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Außerdem haben die Lingor-Server einen eigenen Hive, was bedeutet das man getrennt von seinem DayZ-Char spielen kann (aber man behält auf den meisten/allen Lingor-Servern seinen "Lingor-Char")


 
Soweit ich es jetzt getestet habe, behält man seinen Char nur auf den MEISTEN Servern, weil es auch noch einige Server gibt, die wiederum um nicht an den dortigen "Lingor-Hive" angeschlossen sind.


----------



## hambam (6. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, kannst dich ja mal bei flo, sheridan und mir mit einklinken wenn die andern beiden nichts dagegen ham. bei mir wirds aber erst heut abend gegen 8e rum was *denk* wenn du willst, kannsz du dich ja mal stück nördlich von cherno in den nahen wald durchschlagen, da ganz grob waren wir auch gestern.


 
Ja werd mal gucken. Muss halt die Zeit überbrücken bis mein Kollege mit seiner 2k Leitung auch mal Arma geladen hat  
Ich hab hier letztens was gelesen, was man unbedingt ausschalten soll in DayZ sonst wäre die Steuerung so schlecht. Es hatte irgendwas mit dem Kopf zu tun und Smoothering soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Könnt ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

> Gilt euer Flugdienst noch? Wenn ja, würdet ihr mich vom nördlichen Elektro (bin schon in den Wäldern, in der Nähe beim Damm) irgendwo Richtung Stary Sobor fliegen? KP was ihr so nehmt, würde ein DMR Mag + 2x Fleisch anbieten (ich weiß, is nich viel, aber man kann ja handeln )


Schreib ma butter_milch an 


Zum Thema Island:
Ich wiess immer noch nicht wie das mit den Spielern aussieht  Ich hab keine Lust zu spawnen und nach 3 Metern von irgendjemanden abgeknallt zu werden weil die Map so klein ist.


----------



## Fexzz (6. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schreib ma butter_milch an
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Island:
> Ich wiess immer noch nicht wie das mit den Spielern aussieht  Ich hab keine Lust zu spawnen und nach 3 Metern von irgendjemanden abgeknallt zu werden weil die Map so klein ist.


 
Danke, ich meld mich bei ihm.


So klein wird die Map wohl nicht sein. Chernarus sind etwa 225km², wenn Lingo demnach 80km² sind hast eimmernoch Unmengen Platz.


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Ja werd mal gucken. Muss halt die Zeit überbrücken bis mein Kollege mit seiner 2k Leitung auch mal Arma geladen hat
> Ich hab hier letztens was gelesen, was man unbedingt ausschalten soll in DayZ sonst wäre die Steuerung so schlecht. Es hatte irgendwas mit dem Kopf zu tun und Smoothering soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Könnt ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen?


 das war glaube bei den spieleoptionen drin oder so. kopfnicken/wackeln und floating, öh und maussmoothing in den steuerrungsoptionen soll man wohl auch runterschrauben.


----------



## Bluefire87 (6. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schreib ma butter_milch an
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Island:
> Ich wiess immer noch nicht wie das mit den Spielern aussieht  Ich hab keine Lust zu spawnen und nach 3 Metern von irgendjemanden abgeknallt zu werden weil die Map so klein ist.


 
So ist es definitiv nicht. 
Logischerweise ist die Chance größer, bei gleicher Spieleranzahl auf jemanden zu treffen, aber ein munteres Gruppenkuscheln ist es dann doch noch nicht.  

Teste es doch einfach, dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild davon machen. Es ist ja nur das Installieren und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, kannst du die Ordner ja einfach wieder löschen.


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

Mal ne doofe Frage, es gibt ja ne "andere" DayZ Map. Daher gehe ich davon aus das man selber Maps erstellen kann.
Mit welchem Programm lässt sich so etwas Realisieren und vor allem gibt es eine Größen Begrenzung der Map Grßße ?

Denn mir würde es relativ gut gefallen meine Heimatstadt nach zu bauen, und Graz ist nicht gerade Klein ^^. Wäre schon Lustig da rum zu rennen, würde ganz neue Dinge möglich machen und vora allem auch Schwer 

[Edit]
Was das einklinken angeht einfach Melden, ich hab da keine Probleme mit. Meld dich halt wenn du bock hast


----------



## ikealampe (6. August 2012)

An sich ne nette Idee aber das hast du nicht mal eben in einem Monat oder zwei gemacht.
Du bräuchtest auch Programme mit denen du modellieren kannst usw.....
Aber ich hätte schon Interesse an so etwas!


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

Nun sollte ich dieses Jahr nochmal Urlaub bekommen ( Hoffen darf man ja immer ) werde ich mich da mal ein wenig einlesen. 
Was Programme angeht so kann sich die ja einfach Kaufen sollte ja net das Problem sein, was das Modding angeht sehe ich da schon eher Schwarz xD.

Wenn ich an meine UT 99 Map zurück denke, von Größenverhältnis hab ich wohl zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nix gehört gehabt wenn ich an die Räume denke. Da hätten locker 20 Shuttle Platz gefunden ... Pro Raum wohl gemerkt *grins* ...


----------



## matteo92 (6. August 2012)

Habe heute ne Camouflage Ausrüstung gefunden angezogen und erstmal erschreckt.
Die Texturen sind total matschig. Bei der Civilian auch ! 
Hatte bevor ich mir Combined O. gekauft hatte ARMA II Free installiert und dazu den SIXLAUNCHER/UPDATER. 
Kann es sein, dass der SixLauncher nicht checkt das ich OA habe ?


----------



## Ion (6. August 2012)

Die Arma 2 Free Edition zeichnet sich u.a. durch schlechte Texturen aus und da der Mod auf beide Teile zugreift, sieht es nun mal so aus


----------



## hambam (6. August 2012)

Boah Leute ich verzweifel gerade. Ich weiß das sowas hier nicht reingehört aber kann mir mal jemand bitte helfen. Ich glaub ich joine immer auf die falschen Server den ich kann keine von den Items nehmen, sprich wenn ich ein Rechtsklick auf z.B. die Bandage im Inventar machen, geht das Fenster(indem ich auswählen kann mich zu verbinden) weg. Und ich starte ohne Waffe nur mit einer Taschenlampe. Jedoch liegt mein Ping bei 11ms. Kanns sein das ich einfach nur nen falschen Server erwischt habe? Ich joine immer über den SixLauncher. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ion (6. August 2012)

Loggst du dich auf deutschen Servern ein? Oder auf anderen?
Im Zweifelsfall hilft evtl. eine Neuinstallation


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

> Die Texturen sind total matschig. Bei der Civilian auch !



Du brauchst PMC dafür.


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

hast dir ältere lets plays reingepfiffen? ^^ mittlerweile spawned man nur mit ner taschenlampe "bewaffnet" und hat 1 oder 2 verbandspäckchen bei sich. das wars. nun darf man unbewaffnet durch die zombiehorden und sich nen grundstock an futter un säuferei zusammensammeln. am besten noch ne waffe mit mun gleich finden ^^

gut isses, wenn du einen steilen berg in der nähe hast. dann kannst du die zombies da hoch ziehen und den berg runterlaufen. rennen sie dann hinterher, fallen sie runter und sterben ^^ ab und an gibts nen erbärmlichen loot, aber auch gut ^^ ansonsten durch dichte büsche oder tannen laufen, dann verlieren die einen mit der zeit und geben auf. ohne das läufste 3 runden durch chernarus un die sin noch hinter dir ^^

also am besten garnich erst zombies ziehn. dazu: hinlegen! krabbel an straßenseiten im graß entlang, auf offener strasse wirste auch recht gut gesehn von denen, selbst im liegen. joa, und dann eben überall rumsuchen. bahnhöfe und mancher schuppen oder klohäuschen im garten bringen ab und an loot, am besten sin aber supermärkte oder schulen/feuerwache/krankenhaus. das gibts dann aber eben in den großen städten die auch ein gefährlicheres pflaster sin. ich hätts am anfang ohne hilfe auch ned geschafft :/ un kA ob ichs jetz so ohne weiteres schaffen würde ^^

najo, die erste hürde is futter/trinken und ne erste waffe - un wenns die axt is ^^ danach sollte man messer und streichhölzer suchen und is in dem bereich schonma unabhängig. mit der axt kannste im wald bei bäumen holz holen und mit streichhölzern nen feuer machen. mit der axt am besten dann tiere töten (lautlos, munitionssparend) und mit dem messer dann ausweiden. fleisch looten und am feuer braten  wenn du dann noch wasserflaschen hast, kannste dir auch an jedem see oder brunnen wieder wasser besorgen. dann kannste dich richtig auf die suche nach ner wumme machen ^^ und dann... joa ^^


----------



## Ion (6. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> und dann...


 ...doch sterben weil dich irgendjemand erwischt oder du mitten drin bist, wenn mal wieder unzählige Zs spawnen ..


----------



## hambam (6. August 2012)

Ja logge mich auf deutschen Server ein. Irgendwie komisch. Aber ich bekomme, wenn ich auf einen Server joine immer ne Fehlermeldung: Picture ca/ui/data/logo.... not found. Und dann im Ladescreen nach dem Lobbyscreen: No entry..... Hat das damit vll etwas zu tun? Aber ganz normal spielen kann ich ja


----------



## INU.ID (6. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Habe heute ne Camouflage Ausrüstung gefunden angezogen und erstmal erschreckt.
> Die Texturen sind total matschig. Bei der Civilian auch !
> Hatte bevor ich mir Combined O. gekauft hatte ARMA II Free installiert und dazu den SIXLAUNCHER/UPDATER.
> Kann es sein, dass der SixLauncher nicht checkt das ich OA habe ?


 Zum einen hat ARMA Free eine schlechtere Grafik, zum anderen brauch man für die besser aufgelösten "Tarnklamotten" das Addon BAF (British-Armed-Forces) und für weitere Verbesserungen (zb. Waffenmodelle) das Addon PMC (Private-Military-Company).


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

Gott ist der Lingor Island kram groß >.< Das dauert ja ewig 



> INU.ID schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zum einen hat ARMA Free eine schlechtere Grafik, zum anderen brauch man für die besser aufgelösten "Tarnklamotten" das Addon BAF (British-Armed-Forces) und für weitere Verbesserungen (zb. Waffenmodelle) das Addon PMC (Private-Military-Company).



Nee momentmal BAF braucht man gar nicht, man braucht PMC für die Klamotten. Irgendjemand aus dem Forum hier hat es doch auch schon so gemacht und sich nur PMC dazugekauft für die Texturen der Kleidung


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> ...doch sterben weil dich irgendjemand erwischt oder du mitten drin bist, wenn mal wieder unzählige Zs spawnen ..


 
Ja aber das gehört einfach dazu. So wie es bei uns gestern war. Wir an nem Hochstand gewesen und beim ersten waren schon Zombies gespawnt, und ich sag noch so im TS, entweder war hier vor kurzem ein anderer Spieler oder die sind wegen uns da, obwohl wir aus dem Wald gekommen sind.

Beim zweiten Hochstand dann das selbe spiel, wieder Zombies anwesend, ich schon ein ungutes Gefühl in der Magengegend gehabt das hier was nicht stimmt. Aber wie das so ist, die Aussicht das man EVTL. nen geilen Loot findet lässt einen dann doch etwas unvorsichtig werden. 

Tja, und dann ruft Flo auf einmal DA IST EIN ANDERER Spieler, wir knallen uns alle aufn Boden, ich gugg in die Richtung und seh gerade noch den Spieler, aber er mich vorher und BAM ... Dead Screen .... Ende vom Lied, ich hatte ne geile Ausrüstung, M16A2 oder 4 ka mehr, genug zum Futtern und Trinken für ne Woche, Munition allerdings knapp ....

Es war nicht mein Erster Tod, und wird sicher net mein Letzter sein, aber aus Zwei gründen ärgere ich mich kaum darüber.

Zum einen weil wir / ich net vorsichtig genug waren. In Zukunft werden ALLE Alarm Glocken auf High stehen wenn wir wieder nen Hochstand oder dergleichen Räumen wollen und da sind Zombies, und zum zweiten, weil dieser Spieler ( der im Übrigen trotz seines Mutes gestorben ist ) es trotz unserer Anzahl einen zu Killen... 
Ich Persönlich hätte echt Angst drei andere Gamer zu verfolgen und das Quer über Stock und Stein, und so komisch es sich anhört, ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dem Spieler. 

Trotzdem ist es mir eine gewisse Befriedigung das er dennoch Gestorben ist *fg*.


----------



## matteo92 (6. August 2012)

Ich hätte gedacht, die HD Texturen (auch für die Klamotten) sind schon bei OA dabei ?
Screenshots wie es aussieht habe ich beigehängt.


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Ja logge mich auf deutschen Server ein. Irgendwie komisch. Aber ich bekomme, wenn ich auf einen Server joine immer ne Fehlermeldung: Picture ca/ui/data/logo.... not found. Und dann im Ladescreen nach dem Lobbyscreen: No entry..... Hat das damit vll etwas zu tun? Aber ganz normal spielen kann ich ja


 das hatte ich auch. ich hab nen patch vergessen gehabt, is 704mb groß. musst arma krams installieren, dann den patch von 1.5 auf 1.6, dann glaube einmal starten und ne mission laden, dann den beta patch und dayz. dann gehts.

im arma2 hauptverzeichnis gibts schon direkt ne verknüpfung für oa. da hängst du dann
"...\ArmA 2\Expansion\beta\arma2oa.exe"  -beta=Expansion\beta;Expansion\beta\Expansion -nosplash (wobei das ja glaube da eben schon dran is)
dran, startest das gerödel und bei erweiterungen setzt du noch das häckchen bei dayZ. arma neu starten und schon kannste über mehrspieler nem server joinen.


----------



## hambam (6. August 2012)

Habs aber bei Steam gekauft, da funzt der Betapatch nicht. Mit welchem Launcher sucht ihr euch den die Server?

Edit: Funzt jetzt, habs irgendwie geschafft  Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben. Jetzt werden Zombies geschnetzelt


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

Also ich nutze den SIX Luncher, der Updatet mir gleich auch Dayz mit... Hat zwar den Nachteil das wenn mal ein Patch kommt und der mist ist, man dann evtl net zoggen kann, aber bisher hatte ich kaum Probleme damit .


----------



## pcfr3ak (6. August 2012)

Den beta Patch build 95660 sollte man nicht drauf machen. Gibt crashes.


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

Gut, ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das bei mir die Option Force Beta Patch kein Häckchen dran hat. Daher bekomm ich auch keine Beta Patche und bin dennoch auf der Sicheren Seite nen Server zu finden


----------



## ankabo (6. August 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Den beta Patch build 95660 sollte man nicht drauf machen. Gibt crashes.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, gibt aber auch nur 9% Server mit der Version 

Ich habe auch das Problem mit den Texturen. Ich habe PMC drauf (wurde mir empfohlen), doch mein Camo sieht auch so (schlecht) aus wie oben auf dem Bild.
Bringt dann das British Pack etwas bei den Texturen der Anzüge?


----------



## INU.ID (6. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nee momentmal BAF braucht man gar nicht, man braucht PMC für die Klamotten. Irgendjemand aus dem Forum hier hat es doch auch schon so gemacht und sich nur PMC dazugekauft für die Texturen der Kleidung


 Also ich bin mir 99%ig sicher das PMC für bessere Skins der Spieler und der Waffen zuständig ist, man aber BAF brauch um zb. die Cammo-Clothes hochaufgelöst sehen zu können. Ich meine nämlich PMC wegen der Skins gekauft zu haben, und habe mich dann gewundert warum h4kkz im Stream diese hoch aufgelösten Woodland-Klamotten anhatte, ich bei den Klamotten aber nur Brei zu sehen bekam. Daraufhin wurde mir erklärt das man dafür (auch wenn ja eigentlich unlogisch is, da Woodland = US) BAF benötigt.

Ich hab jedenfalls beide Addons, weil jedes Addon irgendwas verbessert. 

Edit: So wie auf *matteo92*s Screenshot oben sahen die Camos bei mir auch nach installiertem PMC noch aus. Genau deswegen hatte ich dann noch BAF gekauft.

Edit:
Siehe: Use NAPA (guerillas) clothing for camo - DayZ Suggestions - Day Z Forums


> In vanilla ArmA 2 there is the independent faction called NAPA. They are  guerillas that use homemade camouflage. DayZ should use these skins*  over the current British Armed Forces (BAF) for the camo skin*


Hier sieht man auf dem ersten Bild wie die Camo mit BAf ausschaut: High-Res Camo Suit ; Ghillie Suit with BAF ; PMC DLC - DayZ Gallery - Day Z Forums

Er erwähnt auch noch das er sich (zusätzlich zu seinem BAF) PMC gekauft hat, und das man im ersten Bild etwas die dadurch verbesserte civilian clothing  sieht.

PMC = Verbesserte Skins von Waffen und Zivilisten
BAF = verbesserte Camo (und afaik Ghillie)


----------



## pcfr3ak (6. August 2012)

Ok ich erklär das mal kurz mit den Skins.

Die Skins, die in DayZ benutzt werden, stammen von den DLC's für Operation Arrowhead: _British Armed Forces_(BAF) und _Private Military Company_(PMC). Um eine Multiplayerkompatibilität zu gewährleisten, sind in Combined Operations die beiden "Lite"-Versionen der DLC's enthalten. Die "Lite"-Versionen beinhalten jeweils den Content in niedriger Auflösung, genau wie z.B. Arma 2: Free (Das ist dann praktisch die lite-version von Arma 2).
AFAIK gehören der Ghillie Suit und der Woodland Camo zu BAF, die normalen Skins von DayZ zu PMC.
Wer also hochauflösende Texturen für alle Skins in DayZ haben will, muss sich die beiden DLC's kaufen oder eben gleich Arma X.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

Kackee! irgendwo im Nirvana und bein gebrochen weil ich eine Tür öffnete??
7 Säcke mit Blut aber kein Morphium dabei, das war ein fataler Fehler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ankabo (6. August 2012)

@kühlprofi: Dann laß dir doch von einem Mitspieler helfen, der dir Morphium bringt. Passiert hier eigentlich regelmäßig, dass einer dem anderen hilft. Entweder aus Freundlichkeit oder manche wollen eine Gegenleistung.

Habe mir nun auch das British-Pack geholt, nun sollte ich alle Texturen haben und bin glücklich


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> @kühlprofi: Dann laß dir doch von einem Mitspieler helfen, der dir Morphium bringt. Passiert hier eigentlich regelmäßig, dass einer dem anderen hilft. Entweder aus Freundlichkeit oder manche wollen eine Gegenleistung.
> 
> Habe mir nun auch das British-Pack geholt, nun sollte ich alle Texturen haben und bin glücklich



Ankabo ja das wäre eine tolle Idee nur weiss ich meinen ganz genauen Standort nicht -.- ich müsste aber hier in der Umgebung sein 
Was ist das Birthis-Pack?
ich würde auch ein paar Blutsäcke oder sonstiges abgeben ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

Habe Lingor Island angezockt. Macht echt Fun. 
Map ist wirklich groß genug. Habe direkt eine Crashsite mit Bizon und M107 gefunden. Anschliessend hab ich mich über den Globalen Chat mit nem Typen auf Norwegen zusammengetan  Am Airfield lag ich ca 700m entfernt mit der M107, habe anschliessend auf einen Spieler geschossen der einen anderen umgebracht hat. Ich bekam daraufhin die Schuld den einen der gekillt wurde getötet zu haben 
Naja am Ende grad noch rechtzeitig Trinekn für meinen Kollegen gefunden und dann war ich auch wieder weg. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt abgehauen weil mir die deutschen vorpubärteren Kiddys auf die Eier gingen die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Beleidigungen durch das Voice sagten...


----------



## ikealampe (6. August 2012)

Ich bin grad in den Baracken und hab nichts nützliches außer Soda und Bandagen gefunden.
Also wechselte ich den Server aber egal auf welchen ich gehe Spawnt dort kaum oder gar kein Loot außer ein Mag. vielleicht.
Ist sowas Normal?


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

wohahhaha das war ne hüsche session ^^ erst durch die heide gelatscht und... nen auto gefunden >< engine rot, sonst alles oke. tank fast voll und es fuhr xD wieviel glück muss man haben ^^ sin dann schön durch die gegend gecruised. auf der suche nach nem benzinkanister sin wir in ner scheune abgestiegen. ham davor blöderweise einen zombie gezogen und mussten ballern. naja, ich lasse die bilder für sich selber sprechen 

achja: just in dieser scheune fanden wir nen kanister


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

DarMo mach unbedingt das Post Processing oder wie das auf englisch heißt aus, das ist ja grauenhaft unscharf


----------



## Bluefire87 (6. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> DarMo mach unbedingt das Post Processing oder wie das auf englisch heißt aus, das ist ja grauenhaft unscharf


 
Ja, absolute Augenkrebsgefahr.


----------



## ikealampe (6. August 2012)

Irgendeiner im NW Airfeld?


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

DarkMo iss mal was  Ne Büchse Sardinen z.b... Nette Screenshots


----------



## Sharidan (6. August 2012)

War ne echt geile Aktion heute. Zuerst den Fund mit dem Auto *YEAH* und dann dass Massaker in der Scheune . 
Jetzt haben wir noch ein paar Kanister Gefunden, also sollte Sprit auch kein Problem mehr sein xD


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in den Baracken und hab nichts nützliches außer Soda und Bandagen gefunden.
> Also wechselte ich den Server aber egal auf welchen ich gehe Spawnt dort kaum oder gar kein Loot außer ein Mag. vielleicht.
> Ist sowas Normal?


 
Nein eigentlich nicht. Man findet dort recht häufig Waffen und Munition. Meistens AKM ;D


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. August 2012)

Ist der Golden Revolver eine gehackte Waffe? Hab nämlich einen von nem toten Spieler genommen, kann ich davon gebannt werden?


----------



## DerpDerpington (6. August 2012)

Jo, echt ne top Runde heute. Morgen wird getankt und dann wird die Ostküste unsicher gemacht. Jetzt können wir nur noch hoffen, dass das Auto morgen noch steht.

Ach ja, und eine enttäuschende Helicrashside haben wir auch gefunden, da war aber rein garnichts.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. August 2012)

Ich könnt mich grad echt aufregen, da findet man ein Heli beim genauer hingucken im Wasser -.- (FR62 SERVER) Ich frag mich echt wer da nicht Fliegen konnte...


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich grad echt aufregen, da findet man ein Heli beim genauer hingucken im Wasser -.- (FR62 SERVER) Ich frag mich echt wer da nicht Fliegen konnte...


 
Oh das glaube ich dir, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt net wüsste ob es mir besser erginge. Bin schon froh das ich mit nem Auto in DayZ zurecht komme, ob das bei einem Heli auch so wäre, keine Ahnung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. August 2012)

Ich hab schon 4 Quads zur Seite bekommen  diese Verbuggte Brücke glaub vor Factory :/ immer wieder.  Jetzt nur aufn Server restart warten , Autos hab ich noch keins gefunden ich und ein Kollege haben die ganze Map abgefahren  Dafür hab ich alles, Night Vision, Den größten Rucksack, zwar nur eine AKM, vorher hatte ich ne M24 ein Sniper anzug und und und, nur kam jemand aus dem Busch, dazu hab ich ne einen Goldenen Revolver o.o gefunden. Ich hab schon so viel M107 Munition gefunden, das muss doch ein Anzeichen darauf sein das ich eine bald finde.  


Naja laut DayZWiki soll der Helikopter ja nur auf der Insel spawen gleich mal gucken  Server wurde ja schon um 00 Restartet


----------



## Billy.Mc John (7. August 2012)

Das A-Team mal ganz friedlich am Lagerfeuer


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. August 2012)

Scheint so als ob der Helikopter im Wasser Gesaved wurde -.- nach dem Server restart immer noch genau die gleiche stelle im Wasser :/ kann man den unter Wasser kaputt schießen?


----------



## ikealampe (7. August 2012)

@ billy was hast hast du da oben links für eine Anzeige?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> @ billy was hast hast du da oben links für eine Anzeige?


 
Teamspeak Game overlay


----------



## khepp242 (7. August 2012)

Sagt mal, liegt das an mir oder was? 
Vorgestern, mitten im Spiel, werden nahezu alle Spieler in Hunde verwandeln und nach Elektro in eines der Feuerwehrhäuser teleportiert, um da dann "abgeschlachtet" zu werden. Gerade bin ich fast frisch gespawnt und loote ein wenig in Elektro, plötzlich finden sich alle Spieler auf dem NW Airport zwischen einigen Fahrzeugen wieder. Auf das anschließende Feuergefecht hatte ich mit meiner Axt keiner Lust...
Was soll denn das?!


----------



## ikealampe (7. August 2012)

So in der Art hatte ich das auch zwei mal schon.
Alle auf dem Server wurden auf einen Punkt gebeamt (hab noch nebenbei ein paar Bäume mit raußgerissen) und dort dann platt gemacht von 2 Spielern. 
Gerade in Cherno 2 mal in den Supermarkt gegangen und 2 mal hat mich der selbe Camper umgebracht,jetz hab ich erstma keinen Bock mehr auf Day z.


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in den Baracken und hab nichts nützliches außer Soda und Bandagen gefunden.
> Also wechselte ich den Server aber egal auf welchen ich gehe Spawnt dort kaum oder gar kein Loot außer ein Mag. vielleicht.
> Ist sowas Normal?


 Wenn man spawnt verschwindet der Loot (und normal auch die Zs) in der näheren Umgebung, damit man genau sowas nicht so einfach machen kann. 

Einfach erst weiter weg gehen, auslogen, Server wechseln, und dann wieder zu der eigentlichen Position gehen. Hier im Sammelthread haben welche Ihr Heli-Video gepostet. Ich hab mir dann die anderen Folgen ihrer Aufnahmen angeschaut, und festgestellt das sie sich, wenn sie Zs gepullt haben, sehr oft sehr schnell einfach mal kurz ausloggen (ausgeloggt haben, die Folgen waren schon ein paar Tage älter, evtl. machen sie das aktuell nicht mehr aufgrund der Logout/Login-Kontrolle des Hives), und sich dann 5 Sekunden später wundern warum in den Baracken am Airfield 0 Loot ist. ^^

@*khepp242*: Das sind Script-Kiddys. Ich würde mich sofort ausloggen und den Server wechseln. Wenn Du noch keine gute Ausrüstung hast, versuch zu überleben und anschließend die Leichen zu looten. Auf nem Lingor-Server wurden die Tage alle Spieler zu einem Punkt teleportiert, und sind dann aus 20 Meter Höhe vom Himmel gefallen und gestorben. Das Ganze ca. 3-4 mal in 10 Minuten. Darauf haben 70% der Spieler den Server verlassen, ich hingegen bin geblieben. 5 Minuten später, ich muß dazu sagen das ich die Map noch nicht gut kannte, lief ich zufällig an dem Punkt auf der Map vorbei an dem alle Leichen lagen. Noch mal 2 Minuten später war ich TOP ausgerüstet...


----------



## lol2k (7. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> @ billy was hast hast du da oben links für eine Anzeige?


 
Die "Anzeige" ist das TeamspeakOverlay.
Zu finden unter "_Einstellungen_" >> "_Plugins_" >> "_Team Speak 3 Overlay plugin_"

Einfach einen Haken setzen und schon hat man alles im Blick was im TS3 abläuft


----------



## arkim (7. August 2012)

EIN WUNDER - sowas kenn ich seit dem 0-Waffen-Respwan nicht mehr!

Ohne Waffe war ich gestern in Elektro und wurde NATÜRLICH trotzdem beschossen... dann habe ich bei 8k Blut die Hände hinter den Kopf genommen und bin doch tatsächlich verschont worden von der 4er-Truppe. Da hat mir sogar einer Dosenfutter in den Rucksack gepackt! Ich habe zwar im Chat (der weiße ist doch richtig?!?!) mich bedankt, aber da kam keine Antwort. Komisch, ich habe noch nie im direkten Chat reden können, da kam nie was zurück...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Einfach erst weiter weg gehen, auslogen, Server wechseln, und dann wieder zu der eigentlichen Position gehen.



Deswegen sind die ganzen neuen Hindernisse auch nur Zeitverschwender. Ich meine eigentlich, man sollte Änderungen nur einführen, wenn sie ein Phänomen wirklich beseitigen. Ist doch wie mit dem Respawn-Button. Nun muss man sich einen Zombie oder Mitspieler suchen oder vom Gebäude springen, was nur Zeit kostet. Erst wenn es keine Möglichhkeit mehr gibt, würde man sich zufrieden geben.

Was Respawn angeht, ich finde es gar nicht mal so schlecht zum Beispiel oben im Nordosten zu spawnen. Aber manchmal will man eben auch mal schnell Action haben, und das geht meines Erachtens am besten in Elektrozavodzk (Cherno ist doch tot).



INU.ID schrieb:


> Darauf haben 70% der Spieler den Server verlassen, ich hingegen bin geblieben. 5 Minuten später, ich muß dazu sagen das ich die Map noch nicht gut kannte, lief ich zufällig an dem Punkt auf der Map vorbei an dem alle Leichen lagen. Noch mal 2 Minuten später war ich TOP ausgerüstet...



Wie geil  Ist mir in Chernorussia auch mal passiert, dass alle an der gleichen Stelle landeten. Aber es haben sich dann alle gegenseitig niedergemetzelt.


----------



## ankabo (7. August 2012)

Habe gestern auch mal auf Lingor ein klein wenig gespielt, war ganz nett.
Ich finde, dass dort noch viel mehr PvP gespielt wird und man sehr schnell Leute findet um loszulegen. Irgendwie scheinen dort die Zs auch nicht wirklich stark zu sein, wenn mich mal jemand erwischt hat, ging kaum Blut verloren.
Außerdem finde ich die Zs dort 0 Bedrohung, da jedes Haus (und es sind ja wirklich ALLE begehbar) 2 Eingänge hat. Also losrennen, durch die Tür, looten, hinten wieder raus.
Waffen habe ich noch nicht viele gesehen, nur Axt, Schrotflinte und Winchester. Dafür sind mir aber schon 4 Spieler über den Weg gelaufen.
Für zwischendurch mal ganz nett und da man seinen Char in DayZ ja nicht damit versaut, kann man dort ruhig mal schnell ein paar Minuten spielen ohne besonders vorsichtig zu sein. Vielleicht ganz gut für Anfänger in DayZ, damit sie mit dem Handling und dem Inventar zurecht kommen.

@Arkim: Bei mir bleiben die Hände nie hinter dem Kopf. Muss man die Taste dafür festhalten oder nur einmal drücken?


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich die Zs dort 0 Bedrohung, da jedes Haus (und es sind ja wirklich ALLE begehbar) 2 Eingänge hat. Also losrennen, durch die Tür, looten, hinten wieder raus.


 Hm, also das die Zs mit der Zeit nicht mehr sooo bedrohlich sind ist beim normalen DayZ ja nicht anders. Und in den größeren Dörfern/Städten ist das mit dem durchlaufen auch nicht mehr so einfach, da man dann auch mal ruck zuck so viele Zs gepullt hat das man ohne zu schießen nicht mehr ganz so leicht davon kommt. Ich war gerade auf der großen Insel (in der Mitte) rechts oben, in der Stadt in der Nähe der Burg. Da ist "Rush-Looten" quasi gar nicht möglich, bzw nur wenn man sich immer an bestimmte Punkte zurückzieht. Und gerade die "Mehrfamilienhäuser"/Baracken/Hangars usw haben nur einen Eingang, tlw. noch von einer Mauer mit nur einem Durchgang umgeben.


----------



## Ion (7. August 2012)

Wo habt ihr Lingor denn geladen? Bei allen Seiten die ich so auf Anhieb bei Google finde klappt das nicht.
Und der Link von dir INU.ID, auch wenn es schön ist das du ihn bei RS hochgeladen hast, dauert Ewigkeiten bis der unten ist.
Bin Free User und der lädt nur alle 2 Minuten mal 1MB runter 

Kann hier bitte mal jemand einen funktionierenden Downloadlink posten und dieses evtl. direkt in den Startpost mit einbauen?


----------



## ankabo (7. August 2012)

Index of /lingor
Die unteren beiden Files.

Anleitung: http://www.dayzwiki.com/wiki/Lingor_Island


----------



## Bluefire87 (7. August 2012)

Auch eine ganz nette Installations-Anleitung + Downloadlink für Lingor:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pufKJMs5_yA&feature


----------



## arkim (7. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> @Arkim: Bei mir bleiben die Hände nie hinter dem Kopf. Muss man die Taste dafür festhalten oder nur einmal drücken?


Kenn ich: Dann sieht das aus, als hätte man Läuse  - Die Hände bleiben da, wenn man keine Waffe in Händen hält.


----------



## iceman650 (7. August 2012)

So, hab ein Problem Jungs. Erstes mal gespawned, nicht gepeilt, dass da ne Klippe ist, runtergefallen und jetzt noch 4k Blut und nen Knochenbruch.
Kann man irgendwie suicide machen?  
Bzw kann ich irgendwie zombies pullen mit nem Flashlight?


----------



## arkim (7. August 2012)

Angeblich soll man mit Knochenbruch doch den Respawn-Button drücken können? Ja ich glaube die Taschenlampe bemerken sie. Sonst müsstest Du irgendwo runterspringen, aber Du kommst ja nicht hoch. Ist so ähnlich wie beim S04 mit der Tabellenspitze am Saisonende.


----------



## D3N$0 (7. August 2012)

Joa mit allem was leuchtet kann man Zombies anlocken.
Hab n ähnliches Problem, lieg aufm Airfield mit gebrochenen Beinen und mein anderer Mitstreiter, mit dem ich eig immer spiele, is nicht on...


----------



## ankabo (7. August 2012)

Taschenlampen und Knicklichter pullen keine Zombies. Denen kannst du mitten in der Nacht ins Gesicht leuchten, nur Spieler springen darauf an 

Ohne Morphium auf dem Airfield? Aus Fehlern lernt man eben - HAHA!


----------



## D3N$0 (7. August 2012)

Man kann ja nicht immer an alles denken


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Angeblich soll man mit Knochenbruch doch den Respawn-Button drücken können?


 hatte bei mir ned geklappt :/ erster spawn überhaupt, leuchtturm erklommen, oben hingelgt, rumgedreht... joa, plautz hats gemacht ^^ respawn oder neustart ging ned -.-

ach: hat von euch schonma wer antibiotika gefunden? oO kann suchen wie ich will, find einfach nix -.- un nen schönen kräutertee zum auskurieren gibts ja au ned ><


----------



## ankabo (7. August 2012)

Ich habe bisher nur einmal Antibiotika gefunden, sonst aber nie wieder. Habe es damals aber auch dann verbraucht, da mich ein Z infiziert hatte.
Entweder Hospital oder Military Loot...
Ach, einfach bis 6k Blut runter, Blut geben lassen oder ein paar Tiere verspeisen - HEHE!


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

Ka, nur das hilft net gegen seinen Husten usw. Und immer nur Blut geben und Tiere Naschen geht net, sonst kommt man ja nie weiter ^^.

Ach ja den Tip mit dem VRAM Speicher auf Default zu setzen war GENIAL, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder die Zelte usw durch suchen ohne an Augenkrebs zu verrecken


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2012)

hilft nich lang. die einstellung hab ich seit beginn un ich seh ja auch laufend die fehler :/


----------



## Billy.Mc John (7. August 2012)

Hab grad Lust zo zocken, noch jemand?


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

Antibiotika ist sehr sehr selten (das "Rarste" in DayZ), und quasi nur an medizinischen Einrichtungen zu finden. Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück und hab immer relativ zügig welches gefunden, so das ich quasi auch immer welches bei mir hab. Gebraucht hab ich es bisher erst einmal (man hustet ständig und verliert Blut).

Wenn man irgendwo welches findet sollte man es IMMER mitnehmen.


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

Ja das is ja unser Problem, Bin heute Morgen auf nen Server drauf, und war nur allein dort. Also ab zu den KH's in Cherno aber Puste Kuchen -.-


----------



## Ion (7. August 2012)

Ich bekomme das mit Lingor nicht auf die Reihe
Hab alles geladen und so gemacht wie in der Anleitung. Starte ich nun Arma OA, bekomme ich verschiedene Felhlermeldungen das irgendwelche Dateien fehlen und wenn ich mich auf einen Server einloggen will, stürzt der direkt ab oder schmeißt mich raus. Hab gerade echt keine Lust herauszufinden warum das so ist 
Warum muss das immer so kompliziert sein? Warum nicht einfach nen Installer gemacht der das alles übernimmt und mir ne Verknüpfung auf den Desktop schmeißt mit dem es einfach mal läuft?


----------



## wari (7. August 2012)

wie ergeht es den spielern der ersten stunde eigentlich, macht euch dayz noch spaß?

ich will nit sagen, dass mir das spiel generell kein spaß mehr macht, aber die luft ist bei mir zur zeit raus, renne ziellos durch die gegend weil ich alles erreicht hab... hab so ziemlich alle waffen mittlerweile mal gefunden, diverse fahrzeuge... was fehlt wäre ein heli, aber dazu fehlt mir wie gesagt der anreiz

werde mal ein paar releases pausieren und hoffe auf neuen kontent..


----------



## ankabo (7. August 2012)

Unter dem Link den ich gepostet habe, gibt es auch einen Installer. Habe aber keine Ahnung, ob dieser funktioniert.

Aber einen Ordner @lingor und einen @dayz_lingor anlegen und mit den Daten befüllen sollte ja kein Problem darstellen. Wenn die beiden ZIP-Files entpackt sind, einfach diesen kompletten Inhalt in den Arma2OA-Ordner kopieren. Des weiteren gibt es noch den Keys-Ordner für das Game und den Char. Danach einfach irgendein Arma2 starten (geht auch DayZ), dort "lingor" als Serverfilter einstellen und los.
Nicht zu vergessen, dass man die Datei "ibr_plants.pbo" löschen soll.

Was kommt denn genau für ein Fehler? Was wird angemeckert und welche Dateien sind es? Oftmals gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit der Signatur der Dateien. Dann ist es ein falscher Server (falsche Versionsnummer) oder etwas wurde falsch kopiert.

Ansonsten packe ich mal die Dateien alle zusammen, zippe sie und stelle sie hier als Link zur Verfügung, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Fexzz (7. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> wie ergeht es den spielern der ersten stunde eigentlich, macht euch dayz noch spaß?
> 
> ich will nit sagen, dass mir das spiel generell kein spaß mehr macht, aber die luft ist bei mir zur zeit raus, renne ziellos durch die gegend weil ich alles erreicht hab... hab so ziemlich alle waffen mittlerweile mal gefunden, diverse fahrzeuge... was fehlt wäre ein heli, aber dazu fehlt mir wie gesagt der anreiz
> 
> werde mal ein paar releases pausieren und hoffe auf neuen kontent..


 
Mach das gleiche wie ich  Ab in die Städte. Man stirbt zwar meistens mindestens jeden 2ten Tag, aber wenigstens ist da Action. Dieses ganze Horten etc ist doch boring.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

So ich oute mich hier auch mal als DayZ Liebhaber  

Schon lange hat mich kein Spiel mehr so gefässelt. Dieses Angstgefühl zu sterben ist unbeschreiblich. Man wird regelrecht paranoid  


Obwohl ich es erst ~2-3 Wochen spiele, habe ich schon viel erreicht (8 Tage am Stück überlebt, 1700 Zombie Kills, mittlerweile aber schon wieder paar mal gestorben =/), was ich einfach unserer Gruppe zu verdanken habe. Wir spielen eigentlich immer mindestens zu viert. Wir haben auf einem Server ein eigenes Camp, mit mittlerweile 7 Fahrzeugen  

Den Heli fliegen ist dann auch ein Ziel, der bald wahr wird, da mein eigener Server bald in Betrieb genommen wird. Wir sammeln allerdings jetzt erstmal die Reperatur-Parts auf anderen Servern. 


Was ich leider noch nicht habe (noch nicht einmal gefunden, obwohl ich schon viele Barracken-Runs gemacht habe) ist ein *Rangefinder und die Nightvision Goggles. *


*Hat einer von euch evtl. eines der beiden Geräte?* Wir könnten handeln, wir haben soviel geiles Loot in unserem Camp zusammengetragen, das sich da sicher was zum tauschen finden lässt. 

Zum Beispiel:

- AS50 mit Mags oder andere Sniper Gewehre mit Mun (DMR, M24, M14 Aim, M107)
- M4A1 CCO SD (sehr seltene Waffe, hat Camo, Schalldämpfer und Rotpunktvisier)
- GPS
- L85 AWS (Night & Thermal Vision)
- Ghillie Suit oder Camo Suit
- Coyote Bagpack


Also falls jemand interesse an sowas hat, bitte melden. 



Ansonsten, ein kleiner Tipp um die Grafikbugs oder FPS-Probleme ein wenig zu beämpfen. 

Führt folgenden Befehl mitten im Spiel aus:

links Umschalt + Minus (auf Numpad) --> anschließend blind eingeben "FLUSH" ohne Anführungszeichen und klein. Wenn ihr es richtig gemacht habt, wird der Bildschirm kurz Schwarz und es sollte da stehen "Flush activated". Dadurch wird euer Vram geleert und die FPS sind nach einem Einbruch wieder da, bzw hat es schon oft die momentanen Grafikbugs behoben (wenn auch nur temporär). 

Ich habe mir den Flush auf meine Logitech Maus als Makro gelegt  

Evtl hilfts ja bei euch auch  



Achja habe auch ein paar Videos hochgeladen, sind nicht spektakulär, sind eigentlich nur für meine Freunde gedacht die mitzocken (meine Stimme ist leider nicht drauf, daher nicht wundern). Werden sicherlich noch mehr mit der Zeit 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Serowka/videos


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

Oh man ich hab mir gerade Kommentare auf Gamestar durch gelesen zu DayZ ... 
Wieso Blocke ich diese Seite nicht einfach im Router dann würd ich mich net so über extrem Verblödete Spieler aufregen die von Games nicht mal ne Ahnung haben.
Dort wird nur gejammert es wäre ********, Grafik Altbacken, Bugs usw.

Da denke ich mir echt Hallo ? Zum einen ist es ne Verfluchte ALPHA version, zum anderen weiß man doch vorher schon das die Arma Engine net die Beste ist... Aber um Gottes Willen Biiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttteee verschwindet in eure COD/BF3 Welt wieder und lasst uns "Wahren" Zogger die mit 16Bit Grafik aufgewachsen ist endlich wieder ihn ruhe.

Ganz ehrlich ich will gar keine Engine ala Crysis BF3 oder sonstig hoch gezüchteten Version... Die Engine verleiht dem ganzen doch genau den Flair der mir so sehr gefällt.
Ja das Game ist Schwer und Verflucht nochmal ES SOLL AUCH SO SEIN... Endlich mal ein Spiel wo mein Handeln von MIR bestimmt wird, wo ICH die Konsequenzen Trage für ein tun. 

Kein Verblödetes Leveln, kein Idiotisches Erfolge Freischalt System was ohnehin für die Katz ist usw. 

Ein Game für Hardcore Spieler und JA ich Liebe es, trotz seiner Bugs, Fehler und Ungereimtheiten... 
Ich wünschte mir es gäbe mehr solcher Games, aber damit fangen die Spielbubis von Heute ja nix mehr an ...

Sorry für den Post aber das musste ich mir von der Seele schreiben .-)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Wobei ich Arma genau deswegen nie gezockt habe. Ich mein, absolut verbuggtes Game, alles hässlich  
Hat man ja an den Verkaufszahlen gesehen. Dank DayZ ist das aber wurscht. Ich habe als ich das zum ersten mal auf YT gesehen habe auch gedacht (wie kann man nur sowas spielen), allerdings war die Atmo bereits in LP`s total genial. Und als Fan der Serie Walking Dead, musste ich das einfach mal testen. ArmaX hat ja auch nur 22,50 bei Gamesload gekostet, von daher kein Problem  

Wobei man aber wirklich sagen muss, fast alle Bugs kommen von Arma, und nicht von DayZ. Und Arma ist sogesehen nicht Alpha (zumindenst nicht offiziell  ).


----------



## Myke13021 (7. August 2012)

Das dürfte die Leute hier interessieren: DayZ wird ein standalone Game!

Quelle: DAYZ


----------



## lol2k (7. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> wie ergeht es den spielern der ersten stunde eigentlich, macht euch dayz noch spaß?
> 
> ich will nit sagen, dass mir das spiel generell kein spaß mehr macht, aber die luft ist bei mir zur zeit raus, renne ziellos durch die gegend weil ich alles erreicht hab... hab so ziemlich alle waffen mittlerweile mal gefunden, diverse fahrzeuge... was fehlt wäre ein heli, aber dazu fehlt mir wie gesagt der anreiz
> 
> werde mal ein paar releases pausieren und hoffe auf neuen kontent..


 
Meiner Meinung nach sind es die Mitspieler, die die Langzeitmotivation hoch halten!
Um so mehr Leute sich zusammenfinden und regelmäßig miteinander zocken, sich gegenseitig unterstützen, um so mehr verrückte Geschichten passieren! 
Außerdem braucht man ein "Übergeordnetes Ziel" in diesem Spiel! Eben mehr als nur pvp...

Allein zu spielen ist auf jeden Fall der absolute Motivationskiller und in meinen Augen nur nützlich wenn man gezielt bestimmtes Equipment bzw. Nahrung & Flüssigkeit sucht. 
Merkwürdigerweise nagt man immer am Hungertuch und ist dem Verdursten nahe sobald man in größeren Gruppen unterwegs ist, k.a. woran das liegt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Myke13021 schrieb:


> Das dürfte die Leute hier interessieren: DayZ wird ein standalone Game!
> 
> Quelle: DAYZ


 


Das war ja schon bekannt, bzw fast klar. 

Die Fragen werden dann auch bald beantwortet (die wichtigste ist wohl, muss ich als ArmaX Besitzer nochmal Geld ausgeben?) Wenn ja, auch nicht schlimm, das Spiel ist genauso wie Minecraft mehr Wert


----------



## ankabo (7. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Da denke ich mir echt Hallo ? Zum einen ist es ne Verfluchte ALPHA version, zum anderen weiß man doch vorher schon das die Arma Engine net die Beste ist... Aber um Gottes Willen Biiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttteee verschwindet in eure COD/BF3 Welt wieder und lasst uns "Wahren" Zogger die mit 16Bit Grafik aufgewachsen ist endlich wieder ihn ruhe.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ich will gar keine Engine ala Crysis BF3 oder sonstig hoch gezüchteten Version... Die Engine verleiht dem ganzen doch genau den Flair der mir so sehr gefällt.
> Ja das Game ist Schwer und Verflucht nochmal ES SOLL AUCH SO SEIN... Endlich mal ein Spiel wo mein Handeln von MIR bestimmt wird, wo ICH die Konsequenzen Trage für ein tun.
> ...


 
16 Bit? Oh mein Gott, dieser neumodische Kram. Ich bin nur mit einem Viertel aufgewachsen , 4 Bit EGA (********, darf nicht vergessen meine Rente zu beantragen).

So schlecht finde ich die Grafik nun auch wieder nicht, ist vollkommen OK. Klar, es würde cool aussehen, wenn es in dieser riesigen Welt wie jetzt mit einer CryEngine flüssig laufen würde, warum auch nicht. Doch dem Spielspaß genügt es auch so.
Die Arma3 Grafik wird da bestimmt nochmal was rausreissen.

Ich mag das Game auch wie es ist, obwohl ich auch alle anderen Titel wie BF3 und die CoD-Reihe gezockt habe.


----------



## Myke13021 (7. August 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das war ja schon bekannt, bzw fast klar.
> 
> Die Fragen werden dann auch bald beantwortet (die wichtigste ist wohl, muss ich als ArmaX Besitzer nochmal Geld ausgeben?) Wenn ja, auch nicht schlimm, das Spiel ist genauso wie Minecraft mehr Wert


 
Es war bislang nicht klar, lediglich eine mögliche Option. Jetzt ist es offiziell.


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

[YT][/YT]





Ion schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das mit Lingor nicht auf die Reihe
> Hab alles geladen und so gemacht wie in der Anleitung. Starte ich nun Arma OA, bekomme ich verschiedene Felhlermeldungen das irgendwelche Dateien fehlen und wenn ich mich auf einen Server einloggen will, stürzt der direkt ab oder schmeißt mich raus. Hab gerade echt keine Lust herauszufinden warum das so ist
> Warum muss das immer so kompliziert sein? Warum nicht einfach nen Installer gemacht der das alles übernimmt und mir ne Verknüpfung auf den Desktop schmeißt mit dem es einfach mal läuft?


 Schau mal hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFe9nSndFjo

oder besser noch hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxQ9cztMY9A


----------



## matteo92 (7. August 2012)

Boahhhhh mannnnn.....
Gestern ist mein 5 Tage alter Char. gestorben. Heute neu angefangen und sofort ne Heli Crashsite gefunden mit M4SD, DMR Fernglas mit Entfernungsmesser usw. und was passiert ? Jemand ballert mich mitten in Cherno ne halbe Stunde später mit nem Sniper ab 
Hab jetzt echt kein nerv mehr neu zu starten .........


----------



## cAson (7. August 2012)

Myke13021 schrieb:


> Das dürfte die Leute hier interessieren: DayZ wird ein standalone Game!
> 
> Quelle: DAYZ


 
Und ich hoffe die neue Engine wird mit bedacht gewählt 

@offtopic hat wer heute Lust auf ne Runde DayZ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Boahhhhh mannnnn.....
> Gestern ist mein 5 Tage alter Char. gestorben. Heute neu angefangen und sofort ne Heli Crashsite gefunden mit M4SD, DMR Fernglas mit Entfernungsmesser usw. und was passiert ? Jemand ballert mich mitten in Cherno ne halbe Stunde später mit nem Sniper ab
> Hab jetzt echt kein nerv mehr neu zu starten .........


 
Rangefinder findet man doch nur in Barracken und nicht in Crashsites?!  

Range Finder - DayZ Wiki


----------



## arkim (7. August 2012)

*Arma Beta DayZ mit Steam-Overlay*

Ich wollte Beta-Arma zusammen mit dem Steam-Overlay verwenden, weil man dann schöner mit Shift+TAB an eine Karte kommt (das Steam-Overlay hat ja einen Browser). Im WWW kursieren nur Anleitungen mit Ersetzen der Original OA-exe.

Habe mir echt einen abgebrochen, jetzt scheints zu laufen. Ein Problem war, dass die Steam-Befehlszeile ab 255 Zeichen gekappt wurde. Diese ganzen Beta-Expansions habe ich rausgeschmissen (steht so in der cmd, die der Beta mitgeliefert wird), ich denke, die waren nicht nötig.

1. In Steam als "Steam-fremdes Produkt" hinzufügen. Irgendwas auswählen.
2. Den neuen Eintrag anpassen (Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften)
Ziel:

```
"c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta\ARMA2OA.exe" -nosplash -world=empty -cpuCount=4 -exThreads=7 "-mod=c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\arma 2;EXPANSION;ca" "-mod=@dayz"
```
Start:

```
"c:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\"
```


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. August 2012)

cAson schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hoffe die neue Engine wird mit bedacht gewählt
> 
> @offtopic hat wer heute Lust auf ne Runde DayZ?



Da es von BI entwickelt wird, wird es wohl zu 90% die ArmA3-Engine sein.


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> 16 Bit? Oh mein Gott, dieser neumodische Kram. Ich bin nur mit einem Viertel aufgewachsen , 4 Bit EGA (********, darf nicht vergessen meine Rente zu beantragen).
> 
> So schlecht finde ich die Grafik nun auch wieder nicht, ist vollkommen OK. Klar, es würde cool aussehen, wenn es in dieser riesigen Welt wie jetzt mit einer CryEngine flüssig laufen würde, warum auch nicht. Doch dem Spielspaß genügt es auch so.
> Die Arma3 Grafik wird da bestimmt nochmal was rausreissen.
> ...



Hehe gut, so alt bin ich dann doch net *fg* :p

Spaß bei Seite .... Ich kann mir zumindest ein DayZ mit Crysis Engine deswegen nicht vorstellen weil es für mich zu Steril aussieht. Klar, kommt es sicher Cool rüber, aber in einer Zeit wo die Menschheit Ausgerottet ist bis auf ein paar überlebende will ich keine Häuse sehen die wie gerade neu gebaut aus schauen. 
Das ist auch etwas was mich an den Space Sims ( ich bin ein absoluter Fan davon ) bemängele. Schau dir die Games einfach an, alle sehen aus, als würde gerade die Stationen, Schffe etc. aus der Werft kommen. Wenn ich da an mein geliebtes Privateer zurück denke, da war alles Schmudelig, Teilweise Kaputt und vor allem Dreckig...
Und genau deswegen gefällt mir die Engine trotz ihrer Mängel von dayz so gut, weil sie einfach passt. Es is Schmierig, Rostig usw. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, das ganze Umfeld schaut so aus, als wären da wirklich Leute gewesen die dort Gelebt haben ( im Virtuellen Sinne natürlich ). 
Ich kann Spiele mit Steriler Grafik net ab, da kommt kein Feeling auf, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Boahhhhh mannnnn.....
> Gestern ist mein 5 Tage alter Char. gestorben. Heute neu angefangen und sofort ne Heli Crashsite gefunden mit M4SD, DMR Fernglas mit Entfernungsmesser usw. und was passiert ? Jemand ballert mich mitten in Cherno ne halbe Stunde später mit nem Sniper ab
> Hab jetzt echt kein nerv mehr neu zu starten .........


 Du hast "ne Sniper" samt Rangefinder und ne schwere SD-Waffe - was zum teufel machst Du damit in Cherno? 

Für sowas bietet sich ein kleines Zelt an. Bevor man gut ausgerüstet eine größere Stadt aufsucht, fix nen temporären Zeltplatz suchen, Zelt aufschlagen, Gear samt Rucksack rein, und dann ab in die Stadt. Im "Todesfall" muß man dann nur noch zu seinem Zelt.

Auch ohne Zelt: Gear an einen sicheren Platz am Stadtrand ablegen (is ja nicht für lange, meistens reicht schon ein Gebüsch), die Stadt besuchen, und anschließend wieder Gear einsammeln.


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist der Golden Revolver eine gehackte Waffe? Hab nämlich einen von nem toten Spieler genommen, kann ich davon gebannt werden?


Ich denke die ist gehackt. 



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Das A-Team mal ganz friedlich am Lagerfeuer


Und ich war wieder nicht dabei 



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Hab grad Lust zo zocken, noch jemand?


Ja ich 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Antibiotika ist sehr sehr selten (das "Rarste" in DayZ), und quasi nur an medizinischen Einrichtungen zu finden. Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück und hab immer relativ zügig welches gefunden, so das ich quasi auch immer welches bei mir hab. Gebraucht hab ich es bisher erst einmal (man hustet ständig und verliert Blut).
> 
> Wenn man irgendwo welches findet sollte man es IMMER mitnehmen.


Naja also eine SVD Camo hab ich DEUTLICH seltener gefunden als Antibiotika 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was ich leider noch nicht habe (noch nicht einmal gefunden, obwohl ich schon viele Barracken-Runs gemacht habe) ist ein *Rangefinder und die Nightvision Goggles. *
> 
> 
> *Hat einer von euch evtl. eines der beiden Geräte?* Wir könnten handeln, wir haben soviel geiles Loot in unserem Camp zusammengetragen, das sich da sicher was zum tauschen finden lässt.
> ...


 
Von dem was du da oben geschrieben hast hab ich fast alles. Auf meinem Lingor-DayZ Account kann ich auch ne M107 und Bizon SD bieten  
Rangerfinder und NVG findest du auch glaube ich nur bei Crashsites


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2012)

Vehicles - DayZ Wiki
da bei capacity items weapon un backpack heisst jetz was? ^^ wieviel items waffen und rucksäcke ich da verstauen kann oder wie? weil in unsrem gaz von gestern gabs nirgends ne auswahl zum zeug hin und her packen. dachten scho der hat keinen kofferraum. aber laut der wiki ja scheinbar schon >< hmm, ned, dass wir vorne hätten glotzen müssen ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich denke die ist gehackt.
> 
> 
> Und ich war wieder nicht dabei
> ...


 

Ja die Bizon haben wir auch, aber brauchen wir halt nicht  

Laut DayZ Wiki gibts die NVG`s nur bei Crash Sites und in Barracken. Den Rangefinder angeblich nur in Barracken.





DarkMo schrieb:


> Vehicles - DayZ Wiki
> da bei capacity items weapon un backpack heisst jetz was? ^^ wieviel items waffen und rucksäcke ich da verstauen kann oder wie? weil in unsrem gaz von gestern gabs nirgends ne auswahl zum zeug hin und her packen. dachten scho der hat keinen kofferraum. aber laut der wiki ja scheinbar schon >< hmm, ned, dass wir vorne hätten glotzen müssen ^^


 
Naja halt die Anzahl der Rucksäcke, Waffen und General Items die rein passen  

Bei manchen Fahrzeugen muss man erst auf den Fahrersitz und dann auf den Rücksitz, um das Gearmenü aufzubekommen. Beim Bus ist das zum Beispiel der Fall.


----------



## arkim (7. August 2012)

Ich respawne dauernd in Komorowo oder Kamenka. Will da aber nicht hin. Ich muss also mal wieder gepflegt vom Ableben gebrauch machen.

Diesmal besonders schräg:

1. Ich springe vom Leuchtturm
Knochen gebrochen, verliere nur langsam Blut, so ein Mist.
Kein Zombie in Sicht. OK, ich lasse den Char einfach autom. kriechen, damit er verblutet.
2. Dann kam ein Player daher, der mich verbunden hat. Ich chatte ihn noch an, er macht einfach weiter - NEIN! So wird das nix mit Selbstmord!
3. Also krieche ich ganz verzweifelt durch die Gegend... und es kommt ein Quad mit zwei Leuten angefahren
4. Sie überfahren mich, die Penner. Sah so aus, als sei der Quad danach angeschlagen...

Aber gut, so kann ich wenigstens neu starten.


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei manchen Fahrzeugen muss man erst auf den Fahrersitz und dann auf den Rücksitz, um das Gearmenü aufzubekommen. Beim Bus ist das zum Beispiel der Fall.


 ach man muss im auto drin sitzen dafür? gut, das hatte ich ned gewusst. bin um den kofferraum un so rumschlawenzt un es kam keine option dafür ^^ und innen drin wollt ich gear ned nutzen, ehe er dann in der fahrt rauspurzelt oder son spaß


----------



## matteo92 (7. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Du hast "ne Sniper" samt Rangefinder und ne schwere SD-Waffe - was zum teufel machst Du damit in Cherno?
> 
> Für sowas bietet sich ein kleines Zelt an. Bevor man gut ausgerüstet eine größere Stadt aufsucht, fix nen temporären Zeltplatz suchen, Zelt aufschlagen, Gear samt Rucksack rein, und dann ab in die Stadt. Im "Todesfall" muß man dann nur noch zu seinem Zelt.
> 
> Auch ohne Zelt: Gear an einen sicheren Platz am Stadtrand ablegen (is ja nicht für lange, meistens reicht schon ein Gebüsch), die Stadt besuchen, und anschließend wieder Gear einsammeln.



Wie gesagt, hatte die Crashsite nach ca. 15min gefunden und kein Wasser bzw. Essen gehabt deshalb war ich gezwungen in die Stadt zu gehn. Und den das Fernglas hatte ich 100% im Heli gefunden !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ach man muss im auto drin sitzen dafür? gut, das hatte ich ned gewusst. bin um den kofferraum un so rumschlawenzt un es kam keine option dafür ^^ und innen drin wollt ich gear ned nutzen, ehe er dann in der fahrt rauspurzelt oder son spaß


 
Wie gesagt, bei manchen ist das der Fall, nicht bei allen. Beim Ural/Praha/Gelbes Auto/Rotes Auto/ATV/Traktor gehts aufjedenfall von außen


----------



## cAson (7. August 2012)

Wer hat noch Lust zu zocken?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Ich 

musst mir nur sagen wo wir uns treffen, dann düse ich schnell mitn Fahrzeug hin


----------



## imolaf (7. August 2012)

Schwieriges problem wir haben einen heli gefunden nur der ist im wasser und wir kriegen ihn nicht kaputt was jetzt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Nen Kumpel ist einfach eingestiegen, dann ist er explodiert


----------



## imolaf (7. August 2012)

Wir kommen nicht rein der ist aufm grund -.-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Granaten? 

Wie siehts denn aus, kann man mit der Sniper den Heli unter Wasser abschießen? Dann könnte ich 2x aufn Heli knallen dann ist er kaputt


----------



## imolaf (7. August 2012)

Hast du ne M107 oder was ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Die auch (im Lager) aber dabei habe ich die AS50, die ist da ne ganze Ecke besser was Bulletdamage angeht (irgendwas über 120k Damage oder so, brauch 2 Schuss um den Heli zu zerstören).


----------



## imolaf (7. August 2012)

hahaha wir haben 3 AS50 schon gegen gebrettert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

okay


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. August 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei AS50 sind


----------



## Ion (7. August 2012)

Ich habs geahnt!
Gerade lese ich hier noch, das man sich plötzlich in der Luft befindet und auf den Boden knallt. 
Ich bin gerade auf einen Server und 10 Sek. später - zack - hänge ich in der Luft und knalle mit 15 anderen Spielern auf den Boden! Alle tot! -.-
Danke ey...

naja zum Glück hatte ich nicht so wertvolle Sachen, nur meine Ausrüstung im Inventar wo sich auch die Axt befindet war recht umfangreich. Ich wusste nur nich wie ich es nutzen kann


----------



## imolaf (7. August 2012)

Hacker versauen das ganze spiel!


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

Das sind *keine* Hacker !!!


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2012)

un was isses dann?


----------



## semo (7. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich in den letzten Tagen nach dem Dayz-Feierabend durch die vollen 206 Seiten dieses Theras gearbeitet habe will ich mich auch mal melden.

Mit vielen guten Tipps von Euch ist mein Char nun 6 Tage alt.
Ich habe volle 9 Z-Kills auf der Uhr (7 habe ich davon eben bei nem Häuschen niedergeschossen, hatte keine Geduld, sonst bin ich wohl eher friedfertig) und bin gerade bei Skalka.
Richtig gaaaanz im Nordwesten.

Gibt es den Heli-Shuttle noch? Ich hab keine Lust mehr zurück zu laufen.
Ich biete für den Transfer ne AK oder ne AKSU. Lag da vorn aufm Hochsitz. Wahrscheinlich weil kein Mensch Bock hat hier hoch zu latschen...

... was passiert denn am Rand der Karte? Fällt man dann runter?
Ich probier das jetzt mal aus 

Vg,
Semo


----------



## CiSaR (7. August 2012)

Erstmal Willkommen im Forum 

Was am rand passiert würde mich auch interessieren also berichte mal


----------



## pcfr3ak (7. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das sind *keine* Hacker !!!


 
ehm. doch.


----------



## Ion (7. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das sind *keine* Hacker !!!


 


DarkMo schrieb:


> un was isses dann?


 
Ja, das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Weil mit rechten Dingen kann es bei sowas nicht zugehen
Und mein 8 Tage alten Char bringt es mir auch niemand mehr zurück


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> ehm. doch.


 Ähm, nein, Script-Kiddies sind keine Hacker.

Siehe: Skriptkiddie



> Ein *Skriptkiddie* (von „Skript“ und „Kid“, manchmal auch als *Skiddie* oder *Scriddie* abgekürzt) ist ein Stereotyp,  das sich alltagssprachlich auf Personen aus dem Bereich der  Computersicherheit bezieht. Der Begriff beschreibt vornehmlich  jugendliche Computernutzer, die trotz mangelnder Grundlagenkenntnisse  durch Gebrauch von vorgefertigten Automatismen oder schriftlichen  Anleitungen versuchen, in fremde Computersysteme einzudringen oder  sonstigen Schaden anzurichten. Erfolgreiche Versuche sind dabei der  Anwendung gebrauchsfertiger Lösungen geschuldet. Die Bezeichnung  „Skriptkiddie“ hat Anklänge von unreifem Verhalten und Vandalismus und wird oft abwertend verwendet.
> 
> Ein *Skriptkiddie* ist abzugrenzen von einem (Computersicherheits-)Hacker: Ein Hacker besitzt tiefe Grundlagenkenntnis, ein Skriptkiddie nicht. Innerhalb des Boulevardjournalismus und der Politik werden beide Ausdrücke gewöhnlich nicht unterschieden.


Ich denke hier im PCGH/X-Forum sollten wir da schon unterscheiden. *find*


----------



## semo (7. August 2012)

Es geht einfach weiter... bin nun ca 20. Gehminuten nördlich von Quadrant 02/02...
Da kommt ein extrem hoher Hügel. Es geht bergig weiter, Wälder und extrem viele Wildschweine 

Ich muss den ganzen Weg auch wieder zurück... man man man.


----------



## semo (7. August 2012)

Hast nicht gepostet? Hmm...

bin 20 Minuten nördlich von Quadrant 02/02. Es geht hügelig weiter mit viel Wald.
Man hat ne schöne Aussicht und kann eine Art Gebirgskamm entlang laufen.
Und viele Wildschweine gibt's.

Ich muss auch wieder zurück... man man man.


----------



## wari (7. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Oh man ich hab mir gerade Kommentare auf Gamestar durch gelesen zu DayZ ...
> Wieso Blocke ich diese Seite nicht einfach im Router dann würd ich mich net so über extrem Verblödete Spieler aufregen die von Games nicht mal ne Ahnung haben.
> Dort wird nur gejammert es wäre ********, Grafik Altbacken, Bugs usw.
> 
> ...



die gamestar community besteht echt zu hauf aus aggressiven trollen, die bei news nix besseres zu tun haben, als direkt rote daumen zu verteilen und leute zu beleidigen.. hast schon recht!

hab dort heut noch geschrieben, dass ich ein remake von HL1 in der source engine als unnötig erachte.. als antwort bekomme ich "allein für diese aussage gehörst du gehängt!"... dafür gabs dann auch noch massenweise thumpups...

kann ich nur den kopf schütteln..


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

Vergiss die Gaystar einfach. Ich kann diese Seite eh nimma leiden, Inkompetent, Fehlendes Wissen usw. Traurig was draus geworden ist.


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2012)

> Die auch (im Lager) aber dabei habe ich die AS50, die ist da ne ganze Ecke besser was Bulletdamage angeht (irgendwas über 120k Damage oder so, brauch 2 Schuss um den Heli zu zerstören).


Den Damage macht sie aber auch nur wenn du die Nato Munition hast. Ansonsten hat sie den selben Damagewert wie die M107


> Wenn wir schon bei AS50 sind
> Miniaturansichten angehängter Grafiken



3er Team mit 3 AS50? Finde ich etwas useless. Wer gibt Deckung? Wer spielt den Spotter mit Rangefinder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Natürlich mit Nato Mun


----------



## imolaf (7. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Den Damage macht sie aber auch nur wenn du die Nato Munition hast. Ansonsten hat sie den selben Damagewert wie die M107
> 
> 
> 3er Team mit 3 AS50? Finde ich etwas useless. Wer gibt Deckung? Wer spielt den Spotter mit Rangefinder?


 
Wir haben schon einen der mit Sturmwaffen rumläuft, Das mit der Range kann man üben, außerdem , wer findet schon 3 AS50er Waffen die würde jeder sofort mit nehmen.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (7. August 2012)

imolaf schrieb:


> außerdem , wer findet schon 3 AS50er Waffen die würde jeder sofort mit nehmen.



Wir zum Beispiel.


----------



## semo (7. August 2012)

Sagt mal,
wie laut höre ich einen Survivor in der Nähe eigentlich krabbeln?
Bekomm ich das mit in einer Lautstärke, die ich auch von mir selbst beim kriechen höre, oder ist der lautlos?


----------



## Robonator (7. August 2012)

imolaf schrieb:


> Wir haben schon einen der mit Sturmwaffen rumläuft, Das mit der Range kann man üben, außerdem , wer findet schon 3 AS50er Waffen die würde jeder sofort mit nehmen.


 
Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ^^ Ich lass die mittlerweile schon liegen. Wird aber auch dran liegen das ich sie nicht mag und wir mehr als genug davon haben ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2012)

Das war echt mal ein nice Tag heute, vor allem mal Taktisch  

2 Barrett m107, und 2 AS50er 

MfG N1CO


----------



## imolaf (8. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Das war echt mal ein nice Tag heute, vor allem mal Taktisch
> 
> 2 Barrett m107, und 2 AS50er
> 
> MfG N1CO


 
yo war echt nice ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2012)

Jap, war lustig, unbedingt wiederholen  

Ich hoffe nur der Patch kommt bald, der das hier löst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imolaf (8. August 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jap, war lustig, unbedingt wiederholen
> 
> Ich hoffe nur der Patch kommt bald, der das hier löst:
> 
> ...


 
Gerne morgen <3


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2012)

Krass bei mir war der nicht so stark


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!SO und das soll jetzt bitte jeder lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab heute/gestern mit nem Kumpel DayZ gezockt. Wir waren relativ weit mit guten Waffen Bloodpacks und Morphine ausgerüstet und hatten generell sehr gutes Zeug dabei! Jetzt will ich wissen, ob auch nur irgendjemand

irgend
etwas

gehört hat, ob man in DayZ hacken kann!!!!

Wir laufen das Dorf hoch in den Wald und plötzlich schießt jemand auf uns! Klar das passiert in DayZ mal, aber 

nicht 

mit einer Vollautomatischen Waffe, die unendlich Munition hat, durch Bäume schießt, und jeder Schuss explodiert wie eine BOMBE. Wir sind kreischend weggelaufen durch den Wald! Er hätte uns längst nicht mehr sehen können, konnte aber durch Bäume direkt vor uns schießen und hat uns letztendlich getroffen (((

Was ist das für ein Mensch? Das war der Horror Schlechthin. Wer ist so doof und hackt in DayZ??? Was is das für ein Mieser Hack??? Das ist spielverderben pur. Das ist der erste Hack von dem ich in DayZ je gehört hab. Das war echt heftig (( 

Sagt mir bitte eure Meinung dazu (( kennt/kanntet ihr das? Habt ihrs schon selbst erlbt?

Bitte SCHREIBT!

Update 1: Habe auf Youtube recherchiert un folgendes gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC9Y06mjCTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Die Schüsse von 0:11 - 0:23 das ist die Waffe


----------



## imolaf (8. August 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!SO und das soll jetzt bitte jeder lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich hab heute/gestern mit nem Kumpel DayZ gezockt. Wir waren relativ weit mit guten Waffen Bloodpacks und Morphine ausgerüstet und hatten generell sehr gutes Zeug dabei! Jetzt will ich wissen, ob auch nur irgendjemand
> 
> ...


 
Passiert halt ne, natürlich weiß ich nicht von so einer art hack ich kenn halt nur den typischen wallhack und aimbot 
ausserdem intressieren mich DayZ hacks nicht bzw allgemein Hacks nicht deswegen warscheinlich auch keine ahnung davon  

Und das ist auch gut so !


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Fands nur schon immer *******, wenn ich so mal umgebracht wurde, aber dass leute jetzt auch noch hacken-.-


----------



## imolaf (8. August 2012)

Gibts halt übberall, so wie in MW3 nur noch leute mit wallhack/aimbot rumrennen :/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Fands nur schon immer *******, wenn ich so mal umgebracht wurde, aber dass leute jetzt auch noch hacken-.-


 
Auf welchem Server war den das? Ist mir zum glück noch nicht passiert bei meiner Ausrüstung, M107 (AS50 im Backpack) GPS und allem drum und dran. Ich hoffe immer das mir sowas nicht passiert, finde sowas eh ulow das ist so als ob man in Minecraft cheaten muss weil man i-so ein kiddy von 12 Jahre ist


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Server war glaub ich: 

DayZ Zombie Survival US 455 (1.7.2.4 beta blablabla kp)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Server war glaub ich:
> 
> DayZ Zombie Survival US 455 (1.7.2.4 beta blablabla kp)


 
Ich hab gestern auf einem FR Server einen Goldenen Revolver gefunden, seit dem zock da nimmer 


@ Noch mal was Bearbeitet


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Das is nice (das pic)

Aber langsam hab ich echt angst, dass das zuviel wird mit hackern. Bin letztens auch einfach mal so gestorben


----------



## pcfr3ak (8. August 2012)

Mit der Arma Engine kann man eig. alles hacken, da die Engine auch auf Scripten/ Mod support ausgelegt ist.

Zum Beispiel:
Alle Waffen/ Fahrzeuge
Artillerie/ Nuke/ Bomben
Sich unsichtbar machen, sich teleportieren, andere Spieler teleportieren....
Spieler auf Knopfdruck töten
Scripts auf andere Spieler ausführen (Tanz- Liegestütze oder Andere Animationen, anderen Spielern Waffen ins Inventar spawnen, auf einen Jet gespawnt werden der rumfliegt, Hühner auf den Kopf, die dort auch bleiben etc...)
Das Wetter verändern
usw usw

Hab ich selbst alles schon gesehen... (nur nicht in DayZ, zum Glück)
Das waren natürlich nur ein paar beispiele  Und ungefähr so kann das aussehen wenn man betroffen ist: Lirik being hacked - DayZ - YouTube

Früher war das eig. nie so'n problem weil Hacker und Script Kiddies in der Arma Community fast keine unterwegs waren. DayZ hat ne große Welle an Cheatern mitgebracht, auf die weder BIS noch BattlEye vorbereitet waren, allerdings arbeiten sie gerade auf hochdruck an einer langfristigen Lösung dafür.


----------



## INU.ID (8. August 2012)

Das man früher oder später auch mal einem Cheater zum Opfer fällt läßt sich leider nicht verhindern. Wenn es so wie in den hier im Thread verlinkten Videos passiert, dann ist es wenigstens noch witzig.  Zs fliegen durch die Luft, ein Spieler spawnt plötzlich Kampfjets und schwere Artillerie vor einem, ganze Häuserblocks stürzen ein... find ich jedenfalls "witziger" als ein simpler/unaufälliger "One-Shot-Kill".


Man kann die Gefahr einem zu begegnen etwas minimieren in dem man sich auf "bekannten" Servern rumtreibt bzw sich auf eine handvoll Stammserver festlegt.

Ansonsten hilft es nur sich bei Kontakt mit "überlichtgeschwindigkeit" auszuloggen bzw das Spiel abzuwürgen, und zu hoffen das der Spielstand auf dem Hive das letzte mal noch vor dem Cheater-Kontakt gespeichert wurde. In vielen Situationen, und wenn man wirklich schnell ist, hilft das wirklich.


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Witzig wars bei mir nich. Und die zombies bei mir sind auch nicht in die luft geflogen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Krass bei mir war der nicht so stark


 
Das Bild habe ich am Grünen Berg gemacht, mitten im Grafikglitch


----------



## ankabo (8. August 2012)

Manchmal ist das Looten echt mühseelig und nicht immer mit dem gewünschten Erfolg gekrönt.
Zwischen Pavlovo und Zelenogorsk bis hin zwischen Stary und Vyshnoye ALLE Deer Stands abgesucht. Da ich schon eine AKM hatte, habe ich sowas wie eine M14 oder anderes erwartet. Bis auf einen Haufen Munition für alle Waffen im Game und weitere AKMs habe ich nichts tolles gefunden. Auf dem Weg habe ich im Supermarkt noch die fehlenden Streichhölzer besorgt, davon lagen dort knapp 3 Schachteln herum.
OK, bin ich schon in der Nähe von Stary, also gehe ich da auch rein. Alle Zelte und Baracken abgesucht, auch nichts von gewünschtem Equip dort.
Ach, nimmst du nun noch alle Deer Stands westlich von Stary und gehst oben am Airfield vorbei.
Nun bin ich schon am Devils Castle, habe ALLE Deer Stands abgesucht und folgendes NICHT gefunden: NVG, M14, Coyote Pack, Camo oder Ghilie... Folgendes habe ich im Überfluß gesichtet: AKM oder andere AK47-Derivate, Munition wie verrückt für alle Arten von Waffen (auch SD), eine M24 (aber wer will die schon) und sonst nur Müll.
Da wundere ich mich manchmal, wie viele Leute so superschnell ihre Ausrüstung zusammen haben. Ich habe jedenfalls in knapp 2 Std. nichts von dem gefunden, außer eben die Streichhölzer. Das ist immer sooo eine Glückssache, dass ich manche Leute verstehe, wenn sie frustriert sind. Manchmal finde ich auch einfach so in einem roten Gebäude bei Electro oder Berezino voll das gute Zeug, manchmal aber auch fast nix vernünftiges.
Chrashsites auch keine gesichtet, obwohl ich ja eine riesige Tour gemacht habe...


----------



## Primer (8. August 2012)

semo schrieb:


> Sagt mal,
> wie laut höre ich einen Survivor in der Nähe eigentlich krabbeln?
> Bekomm ich das mit in einer Lautstärke, die ich auch von mir selbst beim kriechen höre, oder ist der lautlos?


 
Nicht allzu weit, ich würde 5-10m schätzen, auch gern durch Wände^^. Suche dir einfach nen kriechenden Z und schätze das ganze selber ab, die sollten die selben Geräusche machen wie ein Spieler. Rollen (also Q/E) verursacht übrigens keinerlei Geräusche, bzw. hat keinen Soundeffekt hinterlegt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. August 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:
			
		

> Update 1: Habe auf Youtube recherchiert un folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC9Y06mjCTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Die Schüsse von 0:11 - 0:23 das ist die Waffe



Yo, dabei handelt es sich wohl entweder um eine der Kanonen von den kleinen Panzern (Bradley) oder dem Geschütz von Apatche/Mil 24.

Der Hacker kann sich quasi jede Waffe als Handfeuerwaffe scripten, gibt auch ne "test mod" für ArmA2 die genau sowas macht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das Bild habe ich am Grünen Berg gemacht, mitten im Grafikglitch


 
Da gegen hatte ich ja praktisch keine Grafikglitches


----------



## Bluefire87 (8. August 2012)

Es wird KEIN Patch 1.7.2.5 geben, sondern dann direkt der Patch 1.7.3:

*"Two sentences:

Firstly, 1.7.2.5 will not come out (it will be 1.7.3)

Secondly, WOOF WOOF."*

(Quelle: dayzmod.com -> Rocket)
http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52196-pending-update-build-173/page__st__620#entry608014


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. August 2012)

Da es hier in der letzten Zeit auch mal um Cheater, Hacker oder Skriptkiddies ging, muss ich einfach mal von unserem gestrigen Ausflug berichten:

Sharidan, DarkMo und ich wollten uns mal zu Fuß nach Norden oder Osten durchschlagen. Von Staroye aus sind wir nach Osten in das kleine Dörfchen Msta gerobbt und lagen dann da am Hang im Gras. Kurz vorher haben wir noch drüber gesprochen, dass es doch mal ein Erlebnis wäre einen Helicopter live zu sehen. Dann haben wir auch schon einen gehört, in die Luft geschaut und ihn bei seinen Manövern beobachtet. Als es gerade so aussah, als hätte er uns gesehen, haben wir alle 3 die Verbindung verloren oder wurden gekickt oder sonstwas.
Wir haben uns so schnell es ging wieder eingeloggt. Der Heli war weg, aber wir haben direkt Schüsse gehört und die Zombies sind wie wild unten an den Hang gerannt und haben sich dort gesammelt (heißt ja eigentlich, dass dort ein Überlebender war und sie ihn hätten töten müssen). Der Spieler hat sich aber anscheinend ausgeloggt und die Zs sind dort stehen geblieben.
Dann haben wir uns jedenfalls entschieden, die dem Dorf nahegelegene Scheune aufzusuchen und robbten übers Feld an Strohballen vorbei. Mo hat sich in einem größeren Radius zu Scheune bewegt. Gerade als wir drinnen ankommen, sagt Mo nur: "Ich bin tot!"
Da lag einer im Ghillie Suit draußen auf dem Feld und Mo sagte, er hätte ihm definitiv in den Kopf geschossen. Wir haben mit Herzrasen in der Scheune auf ihn gewartet und als er in mein Sichtfeld kam, habe ich ihm 2mal mit der Enfield in den Torso geschossen (Blut hat gespritzt) und er wirft unbeeindruckt eine Granate in die Scheune. Die hat glaube Sharidan und mich ausgeknocked und er konnte reinspazieren und uns über den Haufen schießen.

Tja, 3 Leute hat er geholt und wir konnten nichts tun. Der Tod an sich war nicht schlimm, nur dass er unverwundbar zu seien schien, hat uns irgendwie gestört. Wir spawnen auf jeden Fall alle wieder auf dem Server und dann gings weiter:
Bei Sharidan ist ein *Britisches Polizeiauto* vorgefahren, hat angehalten, ist ausgestiegen und hat ihn wieder über den Haufen geschossen. Gibt es solche Autos überhaupt in dem Spiel? Ich vermute nicht. Keine 5 Minuten später kam ein schwarz glänzender SUV zu mir gefahren (schnurstracks auf mich zu, hat mich wohl durch alle Wände gesehen ) und steigt aus. Da ich schon Ausrüstung hatte und mir dachte, dass das nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht, hab ich mich entschieden schnell auszuloggen (ich schwöre, in einem normalen/ fairen Feuergefecht würde ich mich lieber töten lassen als auszuloggen)

Dann haben wir uns einen Nachtserver gesucht, der seine eigene spannende Geschichte erzählt. Aber darauf habe ich jetzt natürlich keine Lust ^^

Klärt mich auf, waren das wohl möglicherweise nicht ganz so faire Spieler?!

Der Server war übrigens US 167, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## hambam (8. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich haben die euch so gesehen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUmxfwRZwa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. August 2012)

Schön und gut, aber was ist mit dem Typen, der offensichlich nicht sterben wollte? Da nützt es ihm auch nichts, wenn er die komplette Vegetation eliminiert hat.
Und das mit dem britischen Polizeiauto beschäftigt mich auch immernoch ^^


----------



## INU.ID (8. August 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> *Secondly, WOOF WOOF."*http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52196-pending-update-build-173/page__st__620#entry608014


 Hm, wird es dann auch direkt die Hunde geben?


----------



## ankabo (8. August 2012)

Die Frage ist halt, ob man mit den fehlenden Dateien auf einen normalen Server connecten kann.
Ich werde es nachher mal checken, denke aber, dass das auf keinem offiziellen Server funktionieren wird. Es werden ja sogar die Prüfsummen überprüft und wenn da etwas nicht stimmt, kommt man erst garnicht drauf.

Weil dann wäre mir einiges klar


----------



## INU.ID (8. August 2012)

Übrigens, hier kann man Server und Cheater melden:

Server Reporting - Day Z Forums

Cheat Reporting - Day Z Forums

Zb. wenn man auf einem Server gebannt wird weil man den Admin abgeknallt hat, oder aus sonstigen Gründen die keinen Regelverstoß bedeuten (Freunde vom Admin abgeknallt, es wird behauptet man hätte gecheatet obwohl man es 100%ig nicht hat, Server die gelocked sind usw usf)


----------



## wari (8. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben die euch so gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seit wann zockt yoko dayz? xD



zum thema: ich zock erst gar nichtmehr auf vollen servern wegen den ganzen cheatern..

meine letzten tode sind alle durch hacks, cheat, skript, whatever enstanden...

bin mittlerweile so erfahren, dass ich eigentlich durch spielerhand nichtmehr sterbe, sofern ich es nicht bewusst in kauf nehme..


----------



## DarkMo (8. August 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Dann haben wir uns einen Nachtserver gesucht, der seine eigene spannende Geschichte erzählt. Aber darauf habe ich jetzt natürlich keine Lust ^^


 na denn will ich mal ^^

ich war ja bei komarovo gespawned, sheridan bei cherno un flo... auch irgendwo ^^ joa, und wir wollten scho immer mal zu diesem blöden balota airfield. klein anfangen *g* also schön durch die büsche geschlagen (wie gesagt, es war dunkle nacht - naja, der volmond schien ab und an) und von norden her genähert. "ah, da is das häuschen an der feldwegkreuzung, gut gut". "ah, da unten muss es sein". "ah... äh, was isn das fürn feldweg da? oO"...  jedenfalls hab ichs dann kurz drauf doch noch gefunden (ich weis bis jetz noch ned, wo ich da langelaufen bin xD) und bin zum vordereingang rein. straßensperre, stacheldraht - zum glück ne lücke. überall zombies und plötzlich vor einem spawnende soldaten leichen. pipi level stieg ^^

ich grad so am rumrobben auf freistem feld zwischen zig zombies, sheridan nähert sich langsam von der anderen seite. treffpunkt tower. ich schau zum neugierde stillen hoch zum glaßaufbau - BÄM, lichtflasch... wtf. wir 2 zeitgleich "hast du geschossen". da wurd mir erst bewusst, das ich oben am tower den schuss live gesehn hab. still liegen geblieben, um mich rum die zombies am rennen, 2m an mir vorbei. panik ><

warscheinlich dank stockdunkler nacht sehn die mich ned. die sin teilweise scho an mich dran gestoßen un ich war kurz vorm wegrennen >< mir ging die düse. der kerl hockte jedenfalls oben an der leiter und schaute runter. plötzlich wirft der ne rote fackel un ich hell erleuchtet xD AAAALTER. ich nur schnell geschaut - der den blick zur leiter unten gesenkt und die zombiehorde beobachtet - und rückwärtsgang rein. noch paar ungepullte zombies in der nähe *uargh* dann löst sich ne gestalt ausm dunkel, rennt zwi die zombies un geht die leiter nauf - verstärkungfür den ^^

also 2 da oben druff, die zombies rasen. durch die wand glitchend beobachte ich (also die Zs glitchten) wie Zs innen hoch krabbeln, wieder geballer wie blöde, die wehren sich standhaft. müssen sich aber beide verbinden und wieder geballer. beobachte alles vom rand des lichtwurfs aus wie im kino ^^ das geht noch ne ganze weile un sheridan is langsam hinter den hangars rumgekrochen. da seh ich, wie einer von beiden das leiterende wieder beobachtet und von innen zombie horden kommen. sein kumpel ballert wie blöde, muss nachladen und der andre raffts ned  ohnmacht, tot, HAHA. der andre flüchtet, seh ihn am zaun entlang als dunkle gestalt davon huschen. tjoa, ich hatte ja noch garnix dabei und da lag nen toter kauz rum, desweiteren wollt ich eh da rein. nix zu verlieren, also ab dafür. mitten übern freien platz hin zwischen tower und hangar durch. sheridan hat mich auch gefunden mittlerweile und wartet weiter hinten. ich komm am eingang vom tower an, hör schon die fliegen surren von dem toten oben druff (Was später wohl meine rettung war), da hör ich nen Z. "nein, das klingt anders" denk ich noch - da kommt nen spieler aus dem tower oO genau vor mir lang un ich unbewaffnet da am rumliegen 

der kerl scheint geschockt gewesen zu sein oder am hyperventilieren, kA. jedenfalls kommt er raus un sieht mich sofort. pipi level auf maximum, gleich piss ich mir in die buchs xD was macht der kerl? hockt sich neben mich (ich hab mich ned bewegt, keinen milimeter, die fliegen surrten ^^) und scheint zu schauen, was ich "leiche" so an loot hab un verschwindet  AAAAAHHHH.

der rennt nochma rein, ich bleib liegen wie ein toter. wenn der rauskommt und die leiche is weggelaufen... ne ^^ er kommt kurz drauf auch wieder raus, sheridan in meinem rücken, kann aber leider nix sehn. jedenfalls sieht er mich wieder, scheinbar beruhigt, lootet mich nochma (war ja nix drin ^^) und verschwindet endgültig. herzkasper alarm man. gut, nu aber endlich rein in die bude, wirklich was gibts leider nich zu holen, ne enfield ohne muni für mich, yeah ^^ oben die leiche gefunden, noch an der leiter und genau nen Z druff. hatte ja nichma ne axt >< den hätt ich sonst weggenartzt ^^ flo hats endlich auch auf den server geschafft und war schon ganz in der nähe. und da, mitten in den überlegungen was wir nu machen...

HUUUUP HUUUP. ich hab ernsthaft mit nem britischen polizeiauto gerechnet, das uns gleich alle überfährt  ey unglaublich. zweiter server un überall autos? un auch genau nach soner schießerei? bitte? xD wir raus ausm tower, ab in ne dunkle ecke - nix passiert. - doch, am eingang, wo ich reingekrochen bin, hatte nochma wer ne flare gezündet. minutenlang gewartet, flare wieder aus, egal. wenigstens ma die hangars erkunden. m249 magazine aber nix tolles sonst. krabbeln zum 2. hangar - und sehn ein licht. also wohl das auto. floh, aus richtung cherno kommend sieht die rücklichter blinken. also wartet da scheinbar einer drin. wir um die hangars rum gerobbt und von der seite angepirscht. mittlerweile erfahren: das lichtergeblinker war nur ein LoD effekt beim zoomen gewesen ^^ wir nah an dem drecks auto und es ist... ein BUS  drumrum gepirscht, endlich flo enddeckt und zu 3. zur fahrertür - leer. dann ein herz gefasst, eingestiegen und mit lichtaus losgedüßt 

wir ham jeden moment mit irgendeinem hinterhalt gerechnet. die gedanken an c4 sprudelten in den köpfen rum aber nix geschah ^^ also ab richtung kamenka und kartenrand, ma schauen was da so geht  noch nie "das ende der welt" gesehn - und wo wir schonma im grünen partybus sitzen wa? ^^ schön durch die heide gecruised, an straßenbarrikaden vorbei, flo hört stimmen wir alle wie panisch im bus rumgeschaut, ob da noch einer drinsitzt, der sich checkig lacht, weil wirs ned raffen, bus leer. keine weiteren stimmen, plötzlich in kamenka *platz* R.I.P. linker vorderreifen :/ um uns rum lauter zombies (wieso eigentlich, fällt mir jetz grad erst auf oO), wir raus, beine in die hand und gib ihm >< ich wurd ned verfolgt un hab mit meiner leuchte lauchtturm gespielt ^^ alle wieder vereint samt zombietrupp am orsch durch die büsche geschlagen, irgendwie wield durch die gegend gerannt und endlich den letzten an nem stein abgehängt. verschnaufen, verbinden, sammeln.

STIMMEN. jeder hat se gehört  das war dann der punkt, wo wir gemeinschaftlich feststellten, es sei schon spät und wir machen wohl "morgen" weiter  raus raus raus xD


ey ne, das war nen tag, das gibts garnich sowas ^^ ach, ich hab ja noch bilders gemacht, ich hause mal noch fix ran. postprocessing is im übrigen aus bei mir, aber ich hab ne kleinere 3d auflösung eingestellt. is quasi upscaling. da der server aber gut lief, hab ich glaub wieder nativ eingstellt gehabt. mit bissl glück sind eure armen verwöhnten augen also diesmal keiner quälerei ausgesetzt


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

> Ist mir zum glück noch nicht passiert bei meiner Ausrüstung, M107 (AS50 im Backpack) GPS und allem drum und dran.


Warum rennst du mit 2 Scharfschützengewehren herum?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Warum rennst du mit 2 Scharfschützengewehren herum?


 
Eine für große Range, und eine für ultra große Range


----------



## Primer (8. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Eine für große Range, und eine für ultra große Range


 
Ohne Worte


----------



## MonKAY (8. August 2012)

Klar weil man sowieso meistens nichtmal die 1200 MEter der M107 ausreizen kann. 

Das mit dem Standalone klingt gut und vor allem kann  er dann mal wirklich ndie Entwickler der Engine rantreten und solche Bugs fixen, die das Spiel momentan recht einfach gestalten (Zeltdupe) etc.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. August 2012)

Jemand Lust zu zocken, bin bei Kamenka


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Warum rennst du mit 2 Scharfschützengewehren herum?


 
Billy.Mc John sagt es


----------



## ankabo (8. August 2012)

Also, ich weiss nun nicht, ob ich noch richtig Bock auf DayZ habe 
Problem ist, dass mit den kompletten Wald- und Bodentexturen ausblenden funktioniert. Es sieht dann zwar so aus, als wenn man durch diese Bugwüste rennt, doch man sieht wirklich alles. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass sooo viele Tiere herumlaufen, man sieht sie im Gestrüpp halt leider nicht immer.
Es kommt zwar ein Fehler, dass eine Textur nicht geladen werden konnte, doch das Spiel startet. Habe auch lang genug gespielt und bin nicht gekickt worden oder so. Sieht zwar echt Sch*** aus, doch für PvP ist es für viele natürlich hervorragend. So bleibt einem auch keine Crashsite oder ein Zelt(lager) unsichtbar. Ich habe mich schon des öfteren gefragt, wie manche Leute so gut sehen können, doch nun ist es klar.
Der einzige Vorteil (für die die es nutzen eher ein Nachteil)... Die Zs sehen einen schon sehr früh und abhängen ist nicht mehr. Wenn man die einmal an den Beinen hat, ist nichts mehr mit 2-3x schnell an einer Tanne vorbei, die sehen einen trotzdem, weil ist ja nix mehr da 

Naja, wers braucht...


----------



## Fexzz (8. August 2012)

Wa? Man entfernt echt die kompletten Bäume? Ich dachte, man entfernt nur die Texturen, aber kollidiert immernoch mit den nicht sichtbaren Bäumen.. Aber oha. Das ist dann ja echt hart.

Edit: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58nPdkZJsrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wari (8. August 2012)

warum ballert der typ den nich einfach um?!

riecht nach fake


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> warum ballert der typ den nich einfach um?!
> 
> riecht nach fake


 
Nicht jeder ist son Überpro wie du und bleibt auch in den gefährlichsten Situationen so cool


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> warum ballert der typ den nich einfach um?!
> 
> riecht nach fake


 
Möglicherweise hatte er seine Munition an dem anderen verschwendet.


----------



## Fexzz (8. August 2012)

Naja, 'ne Axt gewinnt den Nahkampf. Er hatte ja keine automatische Knarre. Das ist garnicht so einfach zu treffen, wenn ein Typ mit einer Axt (mit der man während des laufens schlagen kann) um einen herumläuft.

Ich hab diesen "Keine Bäume, Keine Büsche" Kram grad mal angeguckt, und lol. Das ist echt witzlos. Aber scheinbar wurds schon gefixt, zumindest ich werd nun alle 20 Sekunden von jedem x-beliebigen Server gekickt. 
Ich hoffe ich bin da nun keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Shona (8. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen "Keine Bäume, Keine Büsche" Kram grad mal angeguckt, und lol. Das ist echt witzlos. Aber scheinbar wurds schon gefixt, zumindest ich werd nun alle 20 Sekunden von jedem x-beliebigen Server gekickt.
> Ich hoffe ich bin da nun keine Ausnahme.


Auch Serveradmins schlafen nicht und nachdem solche Videos augetaucht waren haben einige die abfrage dieser dateien nochmal in der server.cfg gemacht dann kommt man ohne diese Dateien nicht mehr drauf


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Ach sch**** man ich hasse CHEATER! 
ok es is ne alpha, aber da sollten die entwickler mal echt was tun sonst spiel ich das nich mehr, nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen hab


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

Ich denke ich mach jetzt mal Pause mit DayZ und widme mich eher dem ACE-Mod ^^ Vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo Mitspieler.


----------



## wari (8. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist son Überpro wie du und bleibt auch in den gefährlichsten Situationen so cool


 
wann spielen wir mal zusammen?

ich brauch neue ausrüstung, am besten deine


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Sagt ma. Ich hab davon noch nichts auf google gefunden und setz deshalb jetz mal das gerücht in die welt, dass ich ein offensichtliches easteregg in dayz gefunden hab. 

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass bei den Autoglasscheiben, die man meißt in Tankstellen findet, das Logo auf der Pappe das Carglas Logo ist?
Nur das dort nicht Carglas sondern Autoglas steht. XD

Es ist exakt das gleiche! Müsst ihr euch mal ansehen!


----------



## cAson (8. August 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Sagt ma. Ich hab davon noch nichts auf google gefunden und setz deshalb jetz mal das gerücht in die welt, dass ich ein offensichtliches easteregg in dayz gefunden hab.
> 
> Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass bei den Autoglasscheiben, die man meißt in Tankstellen findet, das Logo auf der Pappe das Carglas Logo ist?
> Nur das dort nicht Carglas sondern Autoglas steht. XD
> ...


 
You dont say, und Baked Beans sind auch nicht die von Heinz http://365foods.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/heinzbeans.jpg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2012)

Kein Easteregg, weil die Texturen von echten Gegenständen genommen wird, siehe Zelt, Pepsi, Cola und co. 

Ein Easteregg kenn ich bis jetzt nur, in einem Schornstein ist ein Weihnachtsmann drin (sieht man nur in 3DP und mitn Rücken zum Schornstein).


----------



## gamerjonas97 (8. August 2012)

Nana ein Easteregg ist es schon, da dort nicht Carglass steht sondern Autoglas


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> wann spielen wir mal zusammen?
> 
> ich brauch neue ausrüstung, am besten deine


 
Wir können ins gern mal treffen, bzw ich treff dich


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

Krass grade in nem Server gejoint um ruhig zu Snipen, nach dem ich einen getötet hab wurden wir 10 min Später geportet an einer stelle, zum glück bin ich innerhalb von sekunden vom Server gewesen

//EDIT: 13Kills gemacht einfach so, manche DayZ Spieler merken nach dem 4ten Tot immer noch nicht das eine Sniper wo hockt und nur darauf wartet, bis man Leichen durchsucht  der andere genau so schlimm hat sich von mir 6 mal killen lassen. Immer wieder wollte er seine Sachen bis er es Kapierte. Ich war jetzt fast 2 Stunden auf der  Selben stelle  ich bin so Perfekt versteckt Such mich auf dem bild


----------



## ankabo (9. August 2012)

Gestern mal ein wenig Lingor gezockt, da ich meinen Char in DayZ nicht gefährden wollte 
Da renne ich nun über die Insel, loote alle Häuser und finde auch das eine oder andere. Bisher kam es mir immer so vor, als wenn die Leute bei Lingor oftmals etwas freundlicher sind und nicht immer sofort ballern.
Da stehe ich auf einem Haus und höre Schüsse. Alles klar, vielleicht braucht ja jemand etwas Hilfe. Die Schüsse sind aber sehr weit weg und ich sehe niemanden. Im globalen Chat reden sie von einem Sniper, der irgendwo hocken soll. Da ich die Map nicht kenne und noch keinen Kompass zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte, wusste ich noch nicht wohin. Es fallen immer mehr Schüsse, einige Zs rennen in die Richtung doch noch immer nichts zu sehen. Naja, drehe ich mich halt mal um und schaue in die andere Richtung. Zack, trifft es mich in die Seite, verliere 5k Blut, schnell auf den Boden und ab ins Haus. Ob die anderen Schüsse nun auch mir galten? Keine Ahnung, hat sich jedenfalls nicht so angehört. Also gehen wir auf jeden Fall mal in die andere Richtung 
Ich loote und loote, höre Schritte und denke, alles klar, dein erster Kill. Der andere hatte aber nichts, keine Knarre und sprach mich im Voice auch direkt an. Habe ihm dann eine meiner Knarren gegeben, weil ich mehrere dabei hatte. Der hatte auch noch einen freundlichen Kollegen dabei, also gehen wir gemeinsam looten und machen alles leer. Nach 30 Minuten trennen sich unsere Wege und ich gehe nach Norden (hatte nun einen Kompass). Ich finde mehrere Kirchen, viel Zeug und auf einmal auch mehrere Ghillies. Nehme ich mal noch einen mit, wenn ich mal wieder einen Freund sehe. Finde alles mögliche auch an Muni, doch keine Waffe dazu.
Dann mache ich noch einen kompletten Supermarkt leer, die ganze Stadt, viele rote Wohnhäuser (wie in Berezino, Electro und Cherno, diese 3 nebeneinander), doch finde nichts tolles. Gehe auch in Basen rein, nichts tolles. Sehe oder höre aber auch keinen Spieler, obwohl wir mit 40 Leuten auf dieser relativ kleinen Map herumlaufen. In Chernarus wäre da schon mehr passiert. Naja, mache ich eben weiter, gehe von Dorf zu Dorf und logge mich dann aus.
Lingor gefällt mir auch sehr gut, auch wenn die Orientierung dort noch nicht so pralle ist. Auf einer gefundenen Map kann man zwar einen Wegpunkt setzen, doch diesen bekommt man nicht Ingame angezeigt und muss somit eh nach Kompass laufen, sehr Schade.


----------



## lol2k (9. August 2012)

*DayZ Mythbusters - Episode 5*


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2012)

was man in diesen wohnblocks doch ned alles findet ><


----------



## wari (9. August 2012)

grad mal lingor ilsand ausgetestet.. als abwechslung vllt mal ganz nett, aber irgendwie scheints die funvariante von dayz zu sein..

20 min gespielt und schon zig tarnanzüge, dicke waffen und heliscrashsides gefunden...


----------



## hambam (9. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> was man in diesen wohnblocks doch ned alles findet ><



Das Spiel ist doch so unfair! Ich krebse mit meinem Kollegen schon seit zwei Tagen in Cherno und Umgebung rum, haben die Kirche, die Feuerwehr, unzählige Hochstände, Scheunen sowie Burgen durchsucht. Und alles was wir gefunden haben sind ein Alice Pack, tausend Äxte eine Doppellaufshotgun und eine CZ550( welche aber totaler Müll ist)! Machen wir irgendwas falsch? Gibt es irgendwie Auswirkungen auf Vorkommen des Lootes in den verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen der Server? Wir verzweifeln langsam, denn unser Plan ist es uns erstmal grundversorgend einzudecken um dann zu dem Barracks zu ziehen oder zu fahren...


----------



## Sharidan (9. August 2012)

Tja sagen wir mal so, wir hatten gestern was dass angeht mehr Glück als man sonst hat *gg*. 
Es kommt halt auch immer wieder darauf an auf welchem Server man ist, wir sind auch schon zig male umher gerannt ohne so was zu finden, und gestern hatten wir dann mal Glück .
Gleiches gilt bei den Fahrzeugen, entweder hat man Glück oder nicht.

Muss schon sagen das ich Sofort Überweisungen echt liebe  Gestern um knapp vor 00 Uhr nen TS3 Server bestellt, und heute wie ich von Arbeit komm waren die Zugangsdaten vorhanden xD...


----------



## Robonator (9. August 2012)

> 20 min gespielt und schon zig tarnanzüge, dicke waffen und heliscrashsides gefunden...


Ja gut das ist aber auch klar. Du siehst solche Crahssites eben viel schneller weils nicht so viel Vegetation gibt wie in Chernarus. Ausserdem ist jedes Gebäude begehbar und hat nen Lootspawnpunkt, das erhöht natürlich die Chance etwas selteneres zu finden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

Kann mir wer helfen ich bekomme die Version : 95777 nicht installiert.  egal wie ich es Installiere es bleibt immer die 95417
#
Hab die STEAM Version :/


----------



## Sharidan (9. August 2012)

Is das nicht Beta die dauernd Crashen soll ? Bist dir sicher das du die installieren möchest ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

Naja bei vielen Läuft es bei uns im TS,


----------



## D3N$0 (9. August 2012)

schon mit dem dayz commander versucht?


----------



## lol2k (9. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann mir wer helfen ich bekomme die Version : 95777 nicht installiert.  egal wie ich es Installiere es bleibt immer die 95417
> #
> Hab die STEAM Version :/



*1.* Patch laden [HIER] & entpacken
*2.* Installieren
*3.* Nach der Installation ist die neue arma2ao.exe im folgenden Verzeichnis: _
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta_

*4.* Die arma2oa.exe dann in folgendes Verzeichnis kopieren (und überschreiben):
_C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead_


----------



## khepp242 (9. August 2012)

Interessanter Server... Zu zweit auf dem NW Airfield gespawnt, einerseits mal ohne Grafikfehler und andererseits mit gleich 3 Heliwracks über die Rollfläche verteilt?!  Bei Grishino dann auch noch das vierte Wrack mit zwei M107 plus 4 Magazine.
Zu zweit und kein Auto, aber 4 FN FALs, 3 PP-19 SDs, eine 7.62er Munitionskiste, ein M249 und Sanikram - wie kann man nur so ein Pech haben.


----------



## Yellowbear (9. August 2012)

gamerjonas97 schrieb:


> Nana ein Easteregg ist es schon, da dort nicht Carglass steht sondern Autoglas



Autoglass® Windscreen Repair and Replace - Autoglass® UK

 -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC75aU47GRk


----------



## arkim (9. August 2012)

Also in letzter Zeit finde ich gar nichts mehr. GAR NICHTS, NICHTS NADA. Diese lt dayzdb.com "high value" Scheunen halten maximal Äxte für mich bereit, oft auch gar nichts. High Value habe ich da schon ewig nicht gesehen. Mir ist klar, ist Serverabhängig und es kommt auf spawn-Zeiten an, aber trotzdem nervt es. Vielleicht warten die Spieler auch auf Serverneustarts und räumen dann direkt alles weg? ES NNNEEERRRVVVT! Nur vor Zombies wegrennen und erstecken macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß. Von Fahrzeugen träume ich schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Sharidan (9. August 2012)

Naja ich war vorhin mal in Cherno bzw. in der nähe von dem Militär Zelten dort, und hab ne nette Waffe samt 2 Muni Streifen gefunden. Sie wäre viel Besser, aber für die Lee hab ich an die 8 Streifen Munition, und für die Gefundene nur 2... Daher kann ich dir da net zustimmen das man NICHTS findet. Bisher hab ich nach jedem Tod maximal 20min gebraucht um mich soweit auszurüsten das ich sogar nen anderen Spieler kalt machen kann wenn er mir blöde kommt .

Gestern zb  war so ein fall. Ich mal wieder verreckt *hurraaaaaa* und nach neu Start in der nähe von Cherno gewesen.... Also nix wie rein, die üblichen Ecken abgeklappert und im nu hatte ich ne Flinte M1014, genug Muni, Futter trinken usw. Dann meinte ein Spieler auf mich ballern zu müssen ( beschissener Schütze im übrigen ) ... ich durch nen Häuserdurch gang durch, ein weiter Spieler von uns hat bei der Schule oben am Dach mir gemeldet wo der Typ daher kommt... Ich vor gesprungen und geballert. Der Typ hat auch auf mich geschossen so war es net, nur selbst auf 2m entfernung hat er net getroffen, aber ich mit der Flinte sehr wohl *fg*.... 

Muss dazu sagen das ich normalerweiße KEINEN Spieler Töten würde, weil ich es einfach ******** finde wenn man wieder mit 0 anfängt, aber der hat mir keine Wahl gelassen und im Ernstfall gilt nur ein Motto: Erst ich, dann kommt lange nix mehr, DANN mal ein Müllhaufen und erst dann evtl. ein anderer *gg* ... Oder kurz ausgedrückt: Erst schießen DANN fragen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Also in letzter Zeit finde ich gar nichts mehr. GAR NICHTS, NICHTS NADA. Diese lt dayzdb.com "high value" Scheunen halten maximal Äxte für mich bereit, oft auch gar nichts. High Value habe ich da schon ewig nicht gesehen. Mir ist klar, ist Serverabhängig und es kommt auf spawn-Zeiten an, aber trotzdem nervt es. Vielleicht warten die Spieler auch auf Serverneustarts und räumen dann direkt alles weg? ES NNNEEERRRVVVT! Nur vor Zombies wegrennen und erstecken macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß. Von Fahrzeugen träume ich schon gar nicht mehr.


 
Streif mal in Cherno und Elektro die Feuerwachen durch, da findest du dann zu 50%-70% eine AKM oder AK74   Nur aufpassen das ich dich nicht Töte  weil ich gerne in der nähe von den Feuerwachen bin mit Snipern


----------



## Sharidan (9. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Streif mal in Cherno und Elektro die Feuerwachen durch, da findest du dann zu 50%-70% eine AKM oder AK74   Nur aufpassen das ich dich nicht Töte  weil ich gerne in der nähe von den Feuerwachen bin mit Snipern


 

Wenn du genug EIER hättest würdest du MANN gegen MANN machen, aber Feige irgendwo zu liegen und andere zu Töten ist nicht sehr Ehrenhaft


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Wenn du genug EIER hättest würdest du MANN gegen MANN machen, aber Feige irgendwo zu liegen und andere zu Töten ist nicht sehr Ehrenhaft


 
Der sinn von ner Sniper ist es ja, Warten nicht gesehen werden und töten


----------



## INU.ID (9. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> grad mal lingor ilsand ausgetestet.. als abwechslung vllt mal ganz nett, aber irgendwie scheints die funvariante von dayz zu sein..
> 
> 20 min gespielt und schon zig tarnanzüge, dicke waffen und heliscrashsides gefunden...


 Hm, ka auf welchem Server du warst (es gibt welche die einen gemeinsamen Hive nutzen, und welche die Spielstände nur auf ihrem Server speichern), aber ich hab schon ein paar Stunden gespielt - und noch keine Crashsite gefunden. Ghillie und Camo findet man in der Tat etwas häufiger (sofern der Server nicht ständig voll ist), "dicke Waffen" hingegen hab ich auch noch nicht im Übermaß gefunden. Allerdings spiele ich nicht auf Servern die meinen Spielstand nur "lokal" speichern (atm meistens DayZ@Lingor+ACE auf RU#10).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

Du traust dich auf Russen Servern?


----------



## Primer (9. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Du traust dich auf Russen Servern?


 
Spricht da was Stichhaltiges gegen oder kommt das in die Kategorie "neulich in Russland"?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

nicht neulich :O ich vermeide russen server


----------



## Primer (9. August 2012)

Ja, aber aus welchen Grund?


----------



## arkim (9. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Streif mal in Cherno und Elektro die Feuerwachen durch, da findest du dann zu 50%-70% eine AKM oder AK74   Nur aufpassen das ich dich nicht Töte  weil ich gerne in der nähe von den Feuerwachen bin mit Snipern


Mir sind die Loot-Orte schon bekannt und wo die Sniper so sind weiß ich auch (die ich auch gerne mal jage ), aber ich finde echt oft leere Feuerwachen vor, leere Hallen und Tower am Balota Airstrip bzw. nur ganz wenig Krams. Leere Dosen und so. Pechsträhne vielleicht


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. August 2012)

Wenn du Leere hallen findest, lauf mal etwas außerhalb rum das müsste dann etwas später spawnen


----------



## matteo92 (9. August 2012)

Grade in Elektro rumgewandert und sehe da Rauch am Horizont. Rauch ?!  Sofort hingerannt und Elektro hatt gebrannt und mein Char hatt plötzlich angefangen zu tanzen 
Schauhts euch selbst an :


----------



## wari (9. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, ka auf welchem Server du warst (es gibt welche die einen gemeinsamen Hive nutzen, und welche die Spielstände nur auf ihrem Server speichern), aber ich hab schon ein paar Stunden gespielt - und noch keine Crashsite gefunden. Ghillie und Camo findet man in der Tat etwas häufiger (sofern der Server nicht ständig voll ist), "dicke Waffen" hingegen hab ich auch noch nicht im Übermaß gefunden. Allerdings spiele ich nicht auf Servern die meinen Spielstand nur "lokal" speichern (atm meistens DayZ@Lingor+ACE auf RU#10).


 
war auf welchen, die mit dem hive verbunden sind.. hab ja immer den gleichen spielstand..

hab ich wohl übermäßiges glück..

hab mich eben erneut eingeloggt, 10 min planlos marschiert und schon wieder nen heli gefunden... dort lag dann ne l85a2 und 2 mal ne FN FAL rum..

zocke jetzt unter 1h stunde und bin besser ausgerüstet, als ich es in fast 3 monaten dayz jemals war


----------



## Bluefire87 (9. August 2012)

matteo92 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade in Elektro rumgewandert und sehe da Rauch am Horizont. Rauch ?!  Sofort hingerannt und Elektro hatt gebrannt und mein Char hatt plötzlich angefangen zu tanzen
> Schauhts euch selbst an :



Da waren wohl irgendwelche Affen auf dem Server, die mal wieder meinen, so etwas sei witzig. 
Hätte mich sofort ausgeloggt.


----------



## Bluefire87 (9. August 2012)

wari schrieb:
			
		

> war auf welchen, die mit dem hive verbunden sind.. hab ja immer den gleichen spielstand..
> 
> hab ich wohl übermäßiges glück..
> 
> ...



Ich spiele jetzt auch schon ne Weile Lingor, aber wirklich guten Loot habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 
Bei dem Airfield unten im Südosten und den dortigen Häuschen habe ich immer nur AK's und AKM's gefunden. Ansonsten konnte ich nur feststellen, dass das Standard-Zeugs wirklich häufig vorhanden ist, aber an die besseren Sachen bin ich wie gesagt noch nicht herangekommen. 

Finde Lingor bis jetzt aber wirklich super und eine nette Abwechslung. 

Habe ich es eigentlich richtig gesehen, dass dort die Banditen-Skins aktiv sind?


----------



## dressler18 (9. August 2012)

Jup, die Banditenskins sind auf Lingor aktiv.


----------



## Bluefire87 (9. August 2012)

dressler18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, die Banditenskins sind auf Lingor aktiv.



Ok, Danke für die Info. Vielleicht liegt es daran und am aktivieren Chat, dass nach meinem Gefühl bislang eher selten geschossen wird. 

Konnte in der Zeit schon ein paar positive Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## wari (9. August 2012)

Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt auch schon ne Weile Lingor, aber wirklich guten Loot habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
> Bei dem Airfield unten im Südosten und den dortigen Häuschen habe ich immer nur AK's und AKM's gefunden. Ansonsten konnte ich nur feststellen, dass das Standard-Zeugs wirklich häufig vorhanden ist, aber an die besseren Sachen bin ich wie gesagt noch nicht herangekommen.
> 
> Finde Lingor bis jetzt aber wirklich super und eine nette Abwechslung.
> ...


 

hatte ich wohl wirklich extremes glück...

aber wirklich fesseln tut mich die map nicht, finde sie optisch sehr karg und unansehlich.. bin heute durch gebirge gestreift und kam mir vor wie in einem 10 jahre alten spiel, da macht das original doch viel mehr daher..

nen spieler hab ich bisher auch noch keinen getroffen, laufe orientierungslos durch die gegend


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ja, aber aus welchen Grund?


 
Aus dem Grund weil in jedem Russen Server min, ein Cheater ist in BF3 auch gut genug erlebt ich geh in einen RU Server was ist, 4 cheater seit dem war ich nie mehr auf russen Servern.


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2012)

Hm, ob Russen jetzt mehr cheaten als andere kann ich nicht beurteilen, mir kommt es eher so vor als kämen die meisten aus den USA. Was allerdings nicht ganz falsch ist, ist, das die Jungs "von da drüben" gerne mal per VoIP auf nem globalen Channel rumlabern - völlig unbeeindruckt das es alle anderen nicht russischen Spieler nervt. Das ging letztens so weit das nach ca. 15 Minuten (ein Russe fing plötzlich an zu labern, dann waren es ca. 5-8 die ständig weiter brabbelten) ein Spieler (Cheater a.D.) die Geduld verlor und mal eben alle Player auf dem Server an eine Stelle teleportiert und im freien Fall getötet hat. Das ging ca. 5 Minuten so (also ca. 5-6 mal sind alle gestorben), und dann war der Server zu ca. 60% leer - und "Mucksmäuschen" still.


----------



## wari (10. August 2012)

ich spiel generell gar nicht auf russischen servern weil ich weiß, dass russen in spielen prozentual am meisten cheaten, was ich an persönlicher erfahrung auch immer wieder erlebt habe.. besonders früher in meiner ultima online zeit war das ne katastrophe... wenn sie nicht gecheatet haben, haben se dich mit bugusing abgezockt...

ich hab natuerlich nichts gegen russen und ich bin auch kein rassist, um gottes willen, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja mal fragen, wieso es in Bf3 server gibt, wo im titel schon steht:"no russian players" 

das kommt nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## ankabo (10. August 2012)

Da kann ich dir echt nur zustimmen, wari!

Aus meiner Erfahrung sind die Russen auch guter Hacker und Cheattools-Entwickler, von daher


----------



## pcfr3ak (10. August 2012)

Die Deutschen kommen da auch nicht fein raus 

http://www.ggc-stream.com/banlist/info/detail-banlist


----------



## ankabo (10. August 2012)

Ich kann die Liste leider nicht einsehen.
Wahrscheinlich sind das nur die Leute, die das Cheattool von einem russischen Entwickler genutzt haben und geflogen sind, eben die "Lite"-Version


----------



## lol2k (10. August 2012)

*I am a Survivor*

Als 5-teiler angedacht - Protagonist ist Jake, der amerikanische Helimechaniker. Es wird versucht, den Moment des Ausbruchs der "Seuche" einzufangen, was mM. nach recht gut gelingt!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. August 2012)

DayZ | Helicopter Rescue Mission Part 1 - Deutsch HD - YouTube

DayZ | Helicopter Rescue Mission Part 2 - Deutsch HD - YouTube

Eine unserer "Missionen", zwei Medics mussten abgeholt und zum NW Airfield geflogen werden, um dort ihrem "Patienten", der im Radiotower lag, zu helfen.


----------



## arkim (10. August 2012)

Ich bin der Sniper-Held! Habe mich mal etwas in Gefahr begeben und in Elektro an dert äußeren Firestation auf den hohen Schornstein gegangen. Wollte mal schön Elektro beobachten mit meinem Fernglas, und drücke versehentlich die Taste links neben "b"...


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.....


----------



## ankabo (10. August 2012)

Links neben "b" ist "v"... Was macht die Taste bei dir?
Sorry, aber ich stelle jedes Spiel immer direkt auf meine Bedürfnisse ein, deswegen frage ich. Aber ich denke, dass es "hinlegen" war und du bist vom Turm gefallen?


----------



## Z-STAR (10. August 2012)

V ist die Taste um über Sachen drüber zu steigen  

C ist hinlegen.


----------



## ankabo (10. August 2012)

HAHAHA, noch viel besser


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> DayZ | Helicopter Rescue Mission Part 1 - Deutsch HD - YouTube
> 
> DayZ | Helicopter Rescue Mission Part 2 - Deutsch HD - YouTube
> 
> Eine unserer "Missionen", zwei Medics mussten abgeholt und zum NW Airfield geflogen werden, um dort ihrem "Patienten", der im Radiotower lag, zu helfen.



Sehr geile Videos, gefällt mir sehr gut. Kann man Euren Service auch weiterhin nutzen ?  .


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Sehr geile Videos, gefällt mir sehr gut. Kann man Euren Service auch weiterhin nutzen ?  .


 
Ja natürlich, wir sind meistens ab 19Uhr verfügbar, wann genau wird aber immer im dayzmod.com Forum bekanntgegeben.

Edit: Jemand gerade am zocken?


----------



## lol2k (10. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Sehr geile Videos, gefällt mir sehr gut. Kann man Euren Service auch weiterhin nutzen ?  .



Anfragen künftig bitte direkt an Z-Star stellen - soviel ist aber sicher: Die Liste der Kunden wird länger


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Edit: Jemand gerade am zocken?



Klar, wo rennst du gerade rum?

Ich bin in der nähe von Stary Sobor....


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

Wie gehabt....

Server: *voice.teamspeak.com*
Channel: *PCGH*
PW *123456

....der nicht, sondern...

EDIT: * 
Server: 46.4.113.236
Channel: Team 2


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Für alle die Probleme mit den Grafikfehlern haben bei den Militär Camps scheint es endlich ne Offizielle Lösung zu geben
Laut dem Link unten aus dem DayzMod Forum gibts nen Hotfix für den Fehler im moment.
Der Patch auf 1.2.5 wird nicht kommen dafür aber dann ein 1.3er Patch, so hab ich es zumindest verstanden, ob das stimmt keine Ahnung  .

Hier mal der Link ins Forum für den Fix: Hotfix Build 1.7.2.5 Rolling Update - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


----------



## DarkMo (10. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Server: *voice.teamspeak.com*
> Channel: *PCGH*
> PW *123456*


 also sheridan flo und ich waren die letzten tage IMMER auf dem server und wir waren allein >< kA wozu man das ding so bewerben sollte xD zumal das publicteil einfach nur nervt. bis man den chan erstellt/gefunden hat (autojoin wollte irgendwie ums verrecken ned oO) laufend die join/leave meldungen, dann überlastung weil zuviel drauf sin un man versteht nix mehr... ätzend.


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

"Mute" drücken, fix erstellen und ja nicht das PW vergessen^^

Im wissen das es einen PCGH TS gibt(siehe oben), kann man den den Public aber auch abhacken.


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Aus dem Grund hab ich mir auch einfach nen TS3 Server Gemietet  ... So gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

Spielt ihr auch gerade?....es Gruppe, desto sicher und so...


----------



## DarkMo (10. August 2012)

also ich hock hier grad mit nem kranken kleinen kind rum. ich hoff, ich komm heut abend noch bissl zum zocken >< gestern waren wir kurzzeitig zu 4. und als nr 5 endlich be uns war mussten wir off ^^ und nr4 hat sich an highping rekorden versucht und gegen nen anderen aufm server verloren  ich bin jetz seit 2 tagen ned mehr aus cherno rausgekommen xD


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Ach du Kacke, dann gute Besserung an den Kleinen .... Japp war Spaßig, vor allem weil wir ihn immer aufgezogen habe von wegen, Neuer Rekord usw xD... Ey Mo das stimmt nicht, immerhin hatten wir Spaß am Airfield da unten im Süden  ... 
Mannnnnnnn können Zombies Wetzen xD

Nope, im moment daddel ich net, wobe ich gerade am überlegen gib einzuloggen xD


----------



## DarkMo (10. August 2012)

ich glotz zur suchtbefriedigung scho lets plays, also snauzze! offiziell zockst du gefälligst nich ^^


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2012)

Hier mal kurz eine Anleitung zur Lingor-ACE Installation:

Zuerst lade Dir mal "Addon Sync 2009" runter.

https://dev-heaven.net/projects/yoma-addonsync2009/files => dort dann dieses hier: (*AddonSync2009_Beta1.0.67.msi*)

Das installieren, anschließend starten, "*Neuer Server*" auswählen, unter Name  "DayzLingor" eintragen, und unter "Auto Config URL" dann  "*ftp://dayzlingor:1@195.182.156.18/updater/dayzlingor.7z*" ohne die "  einfügen. Nun auf "Server impotieren" klicken und unten auf speichern.

Nun auf den Reiter neben "Server" namens "*Download Addons*" klicken. Es  sollte jetzt eine Liste mit den zu installierenden Daten erscheinen.  Alles was schon grün ist sind die Sachen die Du schon hast, der Rest sollte schon ausgewählt sein. Klicke jetzt  auf "Addons Herunterladen".

Nun etwas warten, anschließend für die Mod (DayZ@Lingor+ACE), wie im  Startposting schon für DayZ beschrieben, mit dem "ArmA II Launcher" eine  entsprechende Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anlegen - und fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich schon vorher mit einem anderen Programm ACE runtergeladen hat, der wird evtl. mehr Daten als benötigt auf seine HD haben. Wer möchte kann daher alle anderen ACE-Ordner, exkl. der *5* auf dem Screenshot mit einem Haken markierten, von seiner Platte löschen (also @ACE, @CBA usw welche nicht auf dem Screen zu sehen sind).


Viel Spaß auf bzw mit DayZ@Lingor+ACE (*A*dvanced *C*ombat *E*nvironment)*.
*


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich glotz zur suchtbefriedigung scho lets plays, also snauzze! offiziell zockst du gefälligst nich ^^


 

Phhhhhh du hast ja keinnnnnnnnnnnne Ahnung wie schön DayZ ist ... Im Augenblick scheint die Sonne herrab, die Vögelchen Zwitschern Munter in ihren Bäumen... 
Ab und an streift eine Graue Gestahlt durch die Straßen, und gibt seltsame Laute von sich, und wenn genau hin hörst dann und nur dann hörst du sehnsüchtigen Rufe: DarkMo Kill mich, ich bin ein böser zombie *hrhr*


----------



## DerpDerpington (10. August 2012)

Du kannst ein paar mal sterben, aber wehe du bist dann nicht in Cherno. Denk dran, heute teste ich den Realismusgrad des Spiels, anhand eines 24 Stunden Marathons.


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Du kannst ein paar mal sterben, aber wehe du bist dann nicht in Cherno. Denk dran, heute teste ich den Realismusgrad des Spiels, anhand eines 24 Stunden Marathons.


 
Ach mein kleiner Flo(hüpfer) Pass du nur auf das ich nicht nen Test vom Realismusgrad mache und Anfang dir ein paar neue Luftlöcher in deinen Body zu schießen...


----------



## Bluefire87 (10. August 2012)

Schon jemand den neuen Patch 1.7.2.5 getestet und kann jetzt bestätigen, dass die Grafik-Bugs Geschichte sind? 

http://se1.dayz.nu/latest/DayZ_Changelog.txt


----------



## Ion (10. August 2012)

Ich dachte es soll kein 1.7.2.5 geben?


----------



## arkim (10. August 2012)

Und plötzlich respwane ich in Otmel *direkt bei einem funktionierenden, fast vollgetankten Heli!* Ich dachte erst "it's a trap", weil eine Leiche daneben lag. Aber nein. Ich stieg ein und flog über Elektro (da dann aber besser in großer Höhe, die Spieler feuern aus allen Rohren) und dann ein bißchen die Küste entlang. Und das war auch ein inoffizieller Server mit Chat, so dass Leute gebettelt haben, eingesammelt zu werden. Da ich kein guter Pilot bin (ich kann nur mit Auto hover fliegen, und ich glaube dann fliegt es langsam) habe ich jemand eingesammelt, der sehr gut flog. Ich bat nur darum, mir den Platz am Gunner-Sitz zu lassen. Er hat dann seine Kumpels eingesammelt, und dann gings munter los... da biste ja der König  - am Ende wurden wir dann doch getroffen und sind abgestürzt. Trotzdem, bestimmt eine Stunde Flug, sehr geil.
Leider wusste ich nicht wie ich Screenshots mache ohne Steam Overlay. "Druck" auf der Tastatur nimmt wohl den Desktop auf.


----------



## lol2k (10. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Für alle die Probleme mit den Grafikfehlern haben bei den Militär Camps scheint es endlich ne Offizielle Lösung zu geben
> Laut dem Link unten aus dem DayzMod Forum gibts nen Hotfix für den Fehler im moment.
> Der Patch auf 1.2.5 wird nicht kommen dafür aber dann ein 1.3er Patch, so hab ich es zumindest verstanden, ob das stimmt keine Ahnung  .
> 
> Hier mal der Link ins Forum für den Fix: Hotfix Build 1.7.2.5 Rolling Update - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums



Zieh grad den neuen patch 1.7.2.5 - mit gigantischer Lichtgeschwindigkeit von 12 kb/s 
Die Server sind vollkommen überlastet! Ein release am Freitag Nachmittag ..




*Edit:*



arkim schrieb:


> Leider wusste ich nicht wie ich Screenshots  mache ohne Steam Overlay. "Druck" auf der Tastatur nimmt wohl den  Desktop auf.



Du kannst die Taste selbst belegen unter "Settings" >> "In-Game" >> "Screenshot shortcut keys"


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Zieh grad den neuen patch 1.7.2.5 - mit gigantischer Lichtgeschwindigkeit von 12 kb/s


 
Torrent läuft bei mir mit 4Mb/s


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

Jetzt erwähnt er das auch noch unverschämter weise


----------



## lol2k (10. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Torrent läuft bei mir mit 4Mb/s



Könntest du es bitte auf einem filehoster hochladen sobald du es geladen hast? 
I would appreciate this


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Könntest du es bitte auf einem filehoster hochladen sobald du es geladen hast?
> I would appreciate this


 
Nenn mir nen guten Filehoster dann tu ich das


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Also ich hab mir den Patch eben Installiert und bin auf nen Server drauf. Da ich genau vor Cherno liege mit Blick auf das Militär Camp dort, hab ich gleich mal wieder den VRAM auf Max gestellt usw. Bin kurz rum gerannt um den Speicher zu füllen, und dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt, bisher keine Grafik Fehler. Könnte gut sein, das diese Nervige Bug echt weg ist .


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

Sei froh, ich komme nun nicht mal mehr über den loading Screen^^


----------



## Shona (10. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Könntest du es bitte auf einem filehoster hochladen sobald du es geladen hast?
> I would appreciate this


HIer mal die aktuelle Version bei uns auf der Seite  Aber bitte crasht unseren Server nicht sonst muss ich max traffic einschalten xD

Blackhorse Gaming :: Downloads - DayZ


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Patch eben Installiert und bin auf nen Server drauf. Da ich genau vor Cherno liege mit Blick auf das Militär Camp dort, hab ich gleich mal wieder den VRAM auf Max gestellt usw. Bin kurz rum gerannt um den Speicher zu füllen, und dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt, bisher keine Grafik Fehler. Könnte gut sein, das diese Nervige Bug echt weg ist .


 
Steht doch im Changelog, das beide Grafikfehler behoben sind....


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Steht doch im Changelog, das beide Grafikfehler behoben sind....


 

Nur weil etwas in einem Changelog steht heißt das noch lange nicht das es auch wirklich funktioniert . 
Bevor ich so etwas nicht selber Getestet habe glaub ich kein Wort, denn keiner hat den selben Rechner zu Hause, und nur weil das bei den Testern Gefixt war bzw. ist, heißt das 
net das es bei JEDEM Spieler auch so ist. Hoffe es natürlich


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir den Patch eben Installiert und bin auf nen Server drauf. Da ich genau vor Cherno liege mit Blick auf das Militär Camp dort, hab ich gleich mal wieder den *VRAM auf Max gestellt* usw. Bin kurz rum gerannt um den Speicher zu füllen, und dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt, bisher keine Grafik Fehler. Könnte gut sein, das diese Nervige Bug echt weg ist .


 Soweit mir bekannt wird (auch wenns komisch klingt) wird nur unter/mit "Default" der ganze VRAM benutzt. Zumindest hab ich das schon in mehreren Quellen gelesen.


----------



## arkim (10. August 2012)

Da ich ja heute Heli geflogen bin, aber das eher schlecht als Recht, und dann lieber jemand anderes den Pilotensitz gegeben habe:* Was hat es mit dem "Auto hover" auf sich?* Gehts einfach darum, dass der Heli sich dann stabil hält (und man kann dann zum Beispiel in Ruhe im Chat tippen, oder landen?) - ist das ein Modus, den man nicht zum Fliegen nimmt? Der Heli drehte sich auch immer wieder in eine Richtung... Ohne Auto Hover ist der Heli immer schnell instabil geworde: ich muss es wahrscheinlich mal offline üben? Ach und mit Auto Hover gings nicht viel schneller als 50 km/h.

Denn es kann ja sein, dass ich in DayZ in den nächsten 100 Jahren nochmal über einen Heli stolpere. Man will sich ja nicht blamieren...


----------



## DarkMo (10. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> HIer mal die aktuelle Version bei uns auf der Seite  Aber bitte crasht unseren Server nicht sonst muss ich max traffic einschalten xD
> 
> Blackhorse Gaming :: Downloads - DayZ


 nach 21mb bricht der dl ab :/

omg, die dayZ-db map geht ned mehr? kam grad, dass google-api das dingens deaktiviert hat oO


----------



## Shona (10. August 2012)

Narf schon wieder das problem ....

Hier ein neuer link http://shona.blackhorse-gaming.eu/DayZ-1.7.2.5.rar - Der sollte auch funktionieren

Das Problem mit der Map hatte ich auch schon, nachdem ich die Seite refreshed habe ging es wieder



arkim schrieb:


> Da ich ja heute Heli geflogen bin, aber das eher  schlecht als Recht, und dann lieber jemand anderes den Pilotensitz  gegeben habe:* Was hat es mit dem "Auto hover" auf sich?* Gehts  einfach darum, dass der Heli sich dann stabil hält (und man kann dann  zum Beispiel in Ruhe im Chat tippen, oder landen?) - ist das ein Modus,  den man nicht zum Fliegen nimmt? Der Heli drehte sich auch immer wieder  in eine Richtung... Ohne Auto Hover ist der Heli immer schnell instabil  geworde: ich muss es wahrscheinlich mal offline üben? Ach und mit Auto  Hover gings nicht viel schneller als 50 km/h.
> 
> Denn es kann ja sein, dass ich in DayZ in den nächsten 100 Jahren  nochmal über einen Heli stolpere. Man will sich ja nicht  blamieren...


 
Autohoven benutzt man zum stabilen landen bzw. um den helli an einer stelle stabil zu halten ohne selbst die geschwindkeit zu drosseln. Damit bewegt man sich nicht fort


----------



## Yellowbear (10. August 2012)

Also über den SixLauncher bekomme ich den Patch momentan noch nicht. Fragt sich denn niemand, warum es jetzt plötzlich doch einen 1.7.2.5er Patch gibt, obwohl vorher deutlich angekündigt wurde, der Entwickler würde direkt mit 1.7.3 fortfahren?
Ach übrigens: "[...] Allerdings noch nicht via SixUpdater, da erst noch alle Server umgestellt werden müssen. *Rocket warnt auch alle Spieler, jetzt schon auf die neue Version der Mod  upzudaten, da diese mit der alten Serverversion nicht funktioniert.*"


----------



## pcfr3ak (10. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Da ich ja heute Heli geflogen bin, aber das eher schlecht als Recht, und dann lieber jemand anderes den Pilotensitz gegeben habe:* Was hat es mit dem "Auto hover" auf sich?* Gehts einfach darum, dass der Heli sich dann stabil hält (und man kann dann zum Beispiel in Ruhe im Chat tippen, oder landen?) - ist das ein Modus, den man nicht zum Fliegen nimmt? Der Heli drehte sich auch immer wieder in eine Richtung... Ohne Auto Hover ist der Heli immer schnell instabil geworde: ich muss es wahrscheinlich mal offline üben? Ach und mit Auto Hover gings nicht viel schneller als 50 km/h.


 
Die Funktion bringt deinen Heli zum automatischen schweben... wenn du ihn bewegst mit AH an, bewegt er sich zurück. Mach einfach mal das Tutorial in Operation Arrowhead für Heli und Kampfheli.
//
Wollt mir grade 1.7.2.5 ziehen, aber das mit dem 1.5 kb/s dauert mir dann doch zu lange


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2012)

Ladet euch 1.7.2.5 einfach über den Worrom Updater. Im Updater dann den "FR1" Server auswählen. 

Geht zügig!


Ich hab übrigens immernoch Grafikfehler, sogar noch schlimmer als vorher. Mein Kumpel bestätigt dies. Der Entwickler hat sich wohl schon dafür "entschuldigt".


----------



## Sharidan (10. August 2012)

Jop bei mir ebenfalls. So viel dazu, das es ja in der Changelog stand ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2012)

Es steht drin! ...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es steht drin! ...


 
 ICH BRAUCH DICH, nach 37 killst gestorben :/ need neue ausrüstung


----------



## Shona (10. August 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Wollt mir grade 1.7.2.5 ziehen, aber das mit dem 1.5 kb/s dauert mir dann doch zu lange


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst -.-" wenn ihr es nicht wollt dann sagt es  dann lösche ich es vom root server weil ich brauche es nicht mehr und  auch sonst keiner den ich kenne


Shona schrieb:


> Hier ein neuer link http://shona.blackhorse-gaming.eu/DayZ-1.7.2.5.rar - Der sollte auch funktionieren


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

also mit dem 1275 kam ich nirgends druff. sheridan und flo hatten 0 probs oO seltsam dat.


----------



## DerpDerpington (11. August 2012)

Nachts wiedermal knapp dem Tod entkommen, in Stary. Gerade die Militärzelte durchkemmt und auch ne schöne neue Waffe aufgenommen, als ich mich schonmal in ein, zufällig dort stehendes, voll intaktes Auto setze und auf Mo und Sharidan warte. Ein bisschen umgeschaut und auf einmal kommen 3 SNIPER in voller Montur aus einem Haus ca 150m entfernt raus und legen sich in die Wiese, natürlich mit Blick auf uns. 
Ich nur noch: "*******, kommt einfach zum Auto gerannt, wir müssen hier weg!"
Flucht geglückt und ein potentielles Feuergefecht voller Action in eine lahme Geschichte ohne Action verwandelt - zum Glück!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. August 2012)

Heute mal ganz bequem 4 Fahrzeuge gefunden, treiben uns grad ganz allein aufm NW Airfield rum und laden den Ural mit High End Equip voll


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Heute mal ganz bequem 4 Fahrzeuge gefunden, treiben uns grad ganz allein aufm NW Airfield rum und laden den Ural mit High End Equip voll


 
War `ne unterhaltsame Nacht! 
Von Zombiehorden auf dem NW-Airfield, über helicrashsides - bis explodierende Autos - wir haben fast nichts ausgelassen


----------



## Stevii (11. August 2012)

Hat jemand ne ahunung wieviel Gear in so nen Heli passt?


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne ahunung wieviel Gear in so nen Heli passt?


 
Sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr, ich glaube er hat 20 Itemslots und einen Waffenslot.


----------



## Stevii (11. August 2012)

Weißt du zufällig auch was in nen Tent passt?


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig auch was in nen Tent passt?


 
Boah... 10 Waffen, 50 Itemslots? Bin mir da auch nicht mehr sicher, habs vor ner Zeit mal gelesen...


----------



## Stevii (11. August 2012)

oaky trotzdem danköö. 
jetzt gehts ans sammeln


----------



## Yellowbear (11. August 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne ahunung wieviel Gear in so nen Heli passt?





Stevii schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig auch was in nen Tent passt?



Steht doch alles im DayzWiki: 
-Helikopter: 20 Item Slots, 3 Waffen Slots, 1 Rucksack Slot
-Zelt: 50 Item Slots, 10 Waffenslots (_inkl. Tools z.B. Kompass!_), 5 Rucksack Slots


----------



## Shona (11. August 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen das nicht sovie rein passt weil das buggy ist.

Normalerweise verbraucht alles nur einen Slot (nicht wie im eigenen Inventar/Rucksack) dies ist aber nicht der Fall. 

Es ist eigentlich so das Waffenslots, Itemslots und Backpackslots getrennt sind, ist nicht der Fall -.-
Eine Hauptwaffe verbraucht 10 Slots antatt nur einen,  eine Pistole 5 Slots, Engine Parts verbrauchen 6 Slots anstatt einen usw.

Wie ich darauf komme ist ganz einfach, wir haben 2 Busse und das sind nur ~50 Items drin aber es geht nichts mehr rein und so fällt alles vor die Busse hin.

Warum ich weiss das es eigentlich anders aussieht ist noch einfacher ich habe einen privaten Hive am laufen und sehe es in der Datenbank wie da die einzelnen Slottypen getrennt sind und das ich weit mehr in ein Zelt/Fahrzeug bekomme als im normalen DayZ 

Beispiel des Eintragen in der DB eines Zeltes 

[[["BAF_L85A2_RIS_CWS"|"M4A1_HWS_GL_camo"|"M4A1_AIM_SD_camo"]|[1|1|1]]|[["30Rnd_556x45_Stanag"|"30Rnd_556x45_StanagSD"|"PartWheel"|"ItemAntibiotic"|"PartFueltank"|"PartEngine"|"NVGoggles"]|[10|10|4|3|1|2|2]]|[["DZ_Backpack_EP1"]|[1]]]

Waffenslots
Itemslots
Backpackslots


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

und ich bin immernoch unfähig, beim GAZ was ins auto zu packen. drinne sitzend (hinten vorne) kannste G drücken wie du willst, passiert nix. am mausrad drehn bringt auch nur das aussteigen. draussen genau das selbe (nur mit einsteigen halt). wie zum henker geht das?


----------



## Shona (11. August 2012)

Wenn das "GEar" Menü gar nicht kommt, dann Drücke "M" gehe auch "units" und drücke da dann "Gear" 
Keine ahnug wie das alles auf deutsch heisst, müsst ihr rausfinden^^

hast du aber mal versucht von draußen an das "gear" menü zu kommen? Meist geh das auf der Fahrerseite am Hinterrad warum auch immer das so ist


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

als wir vor ner guten woche schonmal einen fanden, bin ich aussen rumgeeiert ohne erfolg. naja, vllt komm ich ja heut nochmal zum zocken. scheiss weiber -.-


----------



## Sharidan (11. August 2012)

Also wirklich Mo, so redet man doch nicht von den Weibchen


----------



## arkim (11. August 2012)

Wie sind eigentlich die Zombies so drauf mit der neuen Version? Gestern war ich mit AKM und reichlich Munition in der Schule von Elektro, und es kamen alle Zombies der Umgebung als Reaktion auf Schüsse. Am Ende habe ich vermutlich alle Elektro-Zombies gekillt, 65 stand im Debug-Fenster und die meisten davon lagen nun in der Schule.
Sie sind mir zu aggressiv bzw. kommen mir von zu weit her.

EDIT: Oh je, ich sehe nun aus wie ein Bandit. Ich bin einer! Kann es sein, dass ich den Banditen-Skin auch für meine Taten in der Vergangenheit bekomme? Weil momentan bin ich frisch gespawned... Ich fühle mich gebrandmarkt


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2012)

Das viele da unten im Süden so viel Zeit verbringen ist mir schleierhaft...  
Zu mehr als einer AKM oder M4A1 sowieso dem basic-equip kommt man doch gar nicht oder? 

Wie siehts bei euch mit den Grafikbugs aus? 
Ist das besser geworden durch den neuen Patch 1.7.2.5?
Ich selbst hatte heute Nacht welche bei Balota- war unmöglich dort ein Auto mit hoher Geschwindigkeit zu navigieren - da muss Rocket wohl nochmal ran


----------



## Shona (11. August 2012)

Das mit den Zombies ist schon so seit 1.7.2.4 ^^ ist immer wieder ein erlebnis wenn man in einer schule anfängt zu schiessen. in allen anderen gebäuden ist es nicht so schlimm

das mit dem Skin scheint ein bug zu sein, den anscheinend funktioniert der camo nicht mehr richtig


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. August 2012)

Canada vs Russia in DayZ

True story!


----------



## Fraggerick (11. August 2012)

liegt an der akm, ich hab letzt auch ein schwein erlegt und auf einmal hat der wald vor Zeds nur so gewimmelt


----------



## arkim (11. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Canada vs Russia in DayZ
> 
> True story!


 
Jaja, der böse Russe. Seitdem es keine Waffe beim Respawn und keinen globalen Chat gibt, kann man aber keine Unterschiede mehr feststellen - überall wird gekillt.


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2012)

> EDIT: Oh je, ich sehe nun aus wie ein Bandit. Ich bin einer! Kann es sein, dass ich den Banditen-Skin auch für meine Taten in der Vergangenheit bekomme? Weil momentan bin ich frisch gespawned... Ich fühle mich gebrandmarkt



Hab ich was verpasst? Banditenskin?


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Jaja, der böse Russe. Seitdem es keine Waffe beim Respawn und keinen globalen Chat gibt, kann man aber keine Unterschiede mehr feststellen - überall wird gekillt.



Igor, Wladimir und Vadim heißen doch schon mit Nachnamen "Cheater" - das hat sich scheinbar in all den Jahren in keinem Spiel geändert 
Ich kenne kaum eine Nation die dermaßen viele Hacker hervorbringt die uns Europäern zeigt, was es heißt ein Programm zu _durchblicken _


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Banditenskin?


 
Ja, das Banditenskin ist wieder eingeführt, der einzige Unterschied ist dass du nurnoch ein Turban um den Kopf trägst, der Rest der Kleidung bleibt gleich wie beim normalen Survivor.


----------



## NoobPunisher (11. August 2012)

Hallo 
Ich bin durch ne google suche in den Thread hier gekommen und hab so ca. bei seite 6 angefangen zu lesen (ich hab aber nur bis 9 oder so gelesn xD) un wollte mal fragen ob jemand gerade Lust hätte n bissal DayZ zu zockn ^^ hab noch die 1.7.2.4 weil des updaten noch nich ganz klappt und ich gelesn hab dass in der neuen version andere schwerwiegende fehler sind un spiel darum erstmal weiter auf 1.7.2.4 (; wer Lust hat einfach sagn ^^


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

Kann mir einer erklären, was genau "DayZ Sanctuary" ist? Hab hier einiger Server im Serverbrowser, aber trau mich nicht zu joinen. (aus Angst um meinen CD-Key )


----------



## Pentaquark (11. August 2012)

Wir haben es gestern zu 5. hingebracht vollkommen allein auf einem Server ein Auto und einen Mitspieler zu verlieren.  Großes Kino.


----------



## Sharidan (11. August 2012)

@Pentaquark

Also wie man DAS hin bekommt musste mal erzählen xD


----------



## Sharidan (11. August 2012)

Ach ja, DayZ ist schon nen Hammer... Es kann nichts Passieren und dennoch bekommt man Panik wenn man mit den Lustigen Drei von der Tankstelle unterwegs ist *gg*. 
Wieso ? dann lest weiter 

Gegen 22.00 Uhr versammelte sich die Gang, das sind DarkMo kind of Flo und der Olle Sheridan http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/88866-kind-of-flo.htmlin der Nähe von Stary um ihr weiteres Vorgehen zu besprechen.
Da unser lieber Mo mal wieder Probleme hatte seinen Popes durch das Gras zu bewegen dauert das ganze natürlich etwas länger, aber irgend wann war es so weit, das man sich gefunden hatte XD. 
Nach kurzem Geplauder was man denn nun anstellen könnte, war man sich einig das man mal das Militär Camp in der Nähe einer näheren Untersuchung für Würdig erachten würde... Gesagt getan, gerade als wir los wollen, musste natürlich das kind von Flo ( ich glaub echt der mag mich net *fg* ) seine Hübsche Schusswaffe ausprobieren, und wer war da mal wieder der Leidtragende ? 
Eh klar der Österreicher *mecker* .... Nach einer kurzen Entschuldigungs Orgie das er das net wollte und nur was am schauen war hatte ich meinen Plan doch fallen lassen ihn in eine sehr sehr Tiefes Loch zu Graben nach dem ich mich von meinem Schock erholt hatte. 

Also ging die Reise los, natürlich war es mal wieder Stock Finster, der Regen hämmerte auf unsere Klamotten und ich dachte schon das wir wohl eher nen Schlauchboot uns hätten Organisieren sollen, aber gut... 
Wir Krochen also fröhlich vor uns hin, als wir dann zu nem Metall Hochstand gekommen sind, und da wir ja auch überhaupt sonst keine Sorgen hätten haben müssen, meinte wir das wir doch einfach mal diese Herrliche Aussicht von da Oben genießen wollen ... Wohl gemerkt es schüttet immer noch Oo .... 
Also ab die Post und hoch da... 
Da standen wir nun, die Wunderschöne Aussicht genießend, der Regen prasselte auf den Metallboden und wir dachten kurz nach ob man noch mehr Glück haben könnte ...
Nach einigen Minuten wollten wir dann aber wieder Weg ( der Regen nervt einfach ) und so begonnen wir den Abstieg .... 
Flo der wohl immer noch im geheimen einen Mord Plan für mich im Hinterstübchen hat dachte sich wohl DAS wäre der Perfekte Ort dem Ösi zu Killen .... 
Nein dieses mal war es keine Schusswaffe, wäre ja auch Langweilig das zweimal zu tun, ne dieses mal brach er mir nur die BEINE O_O .... 
Ich sollte vielleicht DOCH den Plan mit dem Tiefen Loch und Flo darin umsetzen *grins*. 
Nach weiteren Entschuldigungen ( konnte ich eh nimma hören ^^ ) wurde ich GNADENHALBER verarztet und so ging unsere Muntere Reise weiter....

Endlich im Lager angekommen und das OHNE weitere Mord Anschläge auf mich ( wenn man von den Zombies mal absieht ) durch stöberten wir munter das Lager.
Besonders viel war ja nicht zu holen, aber Haupsache unser kleiner Profi Killer hat ein neues Spielzeug bekommen eine AK irgendwas .... ( der glaubt wohl das er dann damit mehr Glück hat mich Alle zu machen xD ) .... 

Und DANN der Ober Mega HAMMER JACKPOT ... Nein keiner von uns hat die 190 Millionen Euro gewonnen aber für uns war es dennoch gleich bedeutend, AUTOS ... JA WOHL DREI KARREN ... 
Wir Sprangen und Hüpften wie kleine Kinder um den Weihnachtsbaum, zwar waren zwei davon eher Schrottreif, aber die dritte war im PERFEKTEN Zustand und dann auch noch vollgetankt . 
Ähm ja die Freude war nicht von langer Dauer, denn FLO ( wieso eigentlich IMMER FLO ) hatte dann die Glorreiche Idee uns zu Informieren das DREI böse Gestalten sich unterhalb vom Camp rum treiben. Natürlich musste DarkMo seinen Popes in eine Scheune vorher bewegen, da ja ein VOLLER TANK im Auto net reicht für den Anfang ( so ein kleiner Gierschlund )...
Nach kurzer Panik hatte Mo es dann doch geschafft zu uns ins Auto zu hüpfen ( ich will nen Bus ) und Flo gab Vollgas ( Ob das so ne Prima Idee is ihn ans Steuer zu lassen ) xD...

Tja, das war unser Abenteuer von gestern.... Wenn man mal zusammen fast ist im Grunde nicht wirklich Viel passiert, paar Lausige Mordanschläge, nette verrostet Krarren, drei möchte gerns mit Snipern die uns den Rang: Die Drei lustigen von der Tankstelle ablaufen wollten, und viel viel Regen xD.

Hmpf der Text is zu Lang, denn liest ja eh keiner XD


----------



## Pentaquark (11. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> @Pentaquark
> 
> Also wie man DAS hin bekommt musste mal erzählen xD


 
Ich sag mal so viel:
Man braucht einen Ural, einen roten Mini und ne Frau am Steuer.


----------



## Sharidan (11. August 2012)

Bei den zwei ersteren hätte ich immer noch gefragt : WIE ....
Da du aber dann den WAHREN Grund genannt hast ist mir ALLES klar


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

Ich wurde grad überfahren  Ich guck in Cherno aus 'nem Hauseingang raus -> links frie, rechts frei. Krabble über die Straße, höre Motorgeräusche. Schaue rechts -> frei. Schaue links -> Front Stoßstange. Tot


----------



## Primer (11. August 2012)

Du hast das auch falsch gemacht....

Richtig ist:
links, rechts, *links *(es könnte sich ja inzwischen ein Verkehrsteilnehmer Überlebender genähert haben)


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Du hast das auch falsch gemacht....
> 
> Richtig ist:
> links, rechts, *links *(es könnte sich ja inzwischen ein Verkehrsteilnehmer Überlebender genähert haben)


 
In Chernarus ist alles anders!  Aber danke, fürs nächste Mal weiß ich bescheid!


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

ist diese 95883 beta oder so eigentlich empfehlenswert?


----------



## pcfr3ak (11. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ist diese 95883 beta oder so eigentlich empfehlenswert?


 
hab kein problem damit...


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

Dito, kann damit auch problemlos spielen. Hab das Gefühl, dass meine Verbindungszeiten zu Servern irgendwie kürzer sind nun. :o


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

25-30kb/sec - roxx ><


----------



## Primer (11. August 2012)

Auch keinerlei Probleme mit 95883. Mir ist es nur passiert, das sich am Strand gespawnt bin, was aber auch am Patch von DayZ gelegen haben könnte.

Hat jemand eigentlich schon Veränderungen zu Berichten? Bei mir:
1) Zs haben meiner Einschätzung nach noch etwas mehr Sichtweite bekommen, bzw. die Sichtbarkeit hat sich verändert
2) Grafikfehler sind immer noch da (Soldatenleichen)
4) Objekte Bugen bei einem zweiten direkten Tausch (ich: akm->M4->akm->M4 war dann weg) immer noch aus der Welt
3) In Elektro wird wie gehabt gesnipert.^^  ... nja ich war wohl etwas zu gierig


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

Share-Online - dl/J34LRL8M64F

Falls du noch am Laden bist. Habs dir hochgeladen. Also die BETA.


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

LOOOL, hab grad unser autolein von gestern wieder gefunden. vom beifahrersitz aus kam ich nu mal ins gearmenü mim gaz.

wie gesagt, LOOOOL. wir ham die karre echt wem abgeluchst xD schaut euch das hier an ^^


----------



## Primer (11. August 2012)

Für jeden Geschmack was zu Essen dabei, es könnten ja Gäste kommen

Mountain Dew....sone elende Schleichwerbung


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

Huh, die Humanity Anzeige is ja wieder drin. Fällt mir jetzt erst auf


----------



## Primer (11. August 2012)

Stimmt.... je höher die Zahle, desto gut oder schlecht? Man bekommt ja irgendwann den Turban auf, hatte hier ja bereits jemand erwähnt.


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

Je höher desto besser. Wenn du zu weit in den Negativ Bereich rutscht sollte dann der Turban kommen.


----------



## pcfr3ak (11. August 2012)

Wat? Der Banditenskin ist schon seit 2 Monaten oder so nicht mehr im Spiel  Wie ist eure Menschlichkeit so? Meine is bei 3164 

Hab außerdem grade nen helo gefunden. Mal schauen, ob ich den allein gefixxt kriege


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

rofl, ich seh sheridan ned mehr. hier aufm bild müsste er ziemlich genau vor mir stehn:


----------



## Fexzz (11. August 2012)

bist du noch länger on? Könnten uns ja später zusammentun, ist mein letztes Urlaubswochenende, ich wills eh auskosten


----------



## hambam (11. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> LOOOL, hab grad unser autolein von gestern wieder gefunden. vom beifahrersitz aus kam ich nu mal ins gearmenü mim gaz.
> 
> wie gesagt, LOOOOL. wir ham die karre echt wem abgeluchst xD schaut euch das hier an ^^



Wie haste das auf deutsch bekommen? Hab die Steamversion und die ist nur Englisch...


----------



## pcfr3ak (11. August 2012)

Na klasse. Bin grade wegen nem scheiß lag gestorben. es hat sich 30s lang gar nix bewegt und auf einmal YOU ARE DEAD. -.-
Bye 55-Tage Charakter mit M16A4 ACOG, 18 mags und 350 z kills...


----------



## DarkMo (11. August 2012)

RIP

sry fexzz, sehs grad erst beim ausloggen :/ naja, wir sin alle wieder am strand gespawned, ham uns dann verucht zu treffen (ging ja ned so gut xD), hab dann relogged und hab wieder alle gesehn. sehr komisches ding. nujo, sin dann zu nem staudamm, erstma wasser auffüllen gegangen, dann nen wildschwein erlegt und die fresseralien aufgestockt und dann immer nach norden gewandert. stock dunkel, ham uns laufend verloren, mit knicklichtern rumgespielt ^^ war irgendwie kuhl trotz allem ^^ kann man die knicklichter eigentlich in der hand halten?

joa, dann hats angefangen bindfäden zu regnen, flo meinte grad noch "das sind aber schon seile" ^^ und man hat die hand ned mehr vor augen gesehn. kein vorrankommen mehr. dann is die temperatur von flo un mir ins blinken gekommen un ich hatte als einziger nur ein heatpack bei :/ die dinger hatten wir bisher nie gebraucht >< naja, jetz wissmers besser. am ende ham wir feuer gemacht, aber an der temperatur hats nix geändert :/ blöde. dann fings wieder an seile zu pissen und wir ham ne kleine disko gestartet 

joa, un dann wars uns zu doof für heut ^^

ach und wegen deutsch: ich habs retail auf deutsch gekauft und da is das ganz von selbst so gewesen *schulterzuck*


----------



## Sharidan (12. August 2012)

Jop war recht Funny, aber bis wir endlich mal ALLE auf einem Server waren das nervte ... Keine Ahnung was los ist, bei den Servern wo die Versions Nummer mit der von mir Übereinstimmte bin ich trotzdem net drauf gekommen.
Und wenn einer von uns auf einen drauf gekommen ist sind die anderen wieder net drauf gekommen .... Keine Ahnung was los is. 
Mir is schon klar das wenn neues Update kommt es bisschen dauern kann bis die Server geupdatet wurden, aber Hallo ? Selbst wenn ich die alten Versionen von DayZ zurück kopiert hatte ging nix Oo ...


----------



## Pentaquark (12. August 2012)

Imageshack - arma2oa2012081122110827.jpg

Der Typ =D XD


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Ich will mitfliegen


----------



## Pentaquark (12. August 2012)

Kein Problem: Fly CSS: Chernarus Shuttle Service - Survivor HQ - Day Z Forums


----------



## INU.ID (12. August 2012)

hambam schrieb:


> Wie haste das auf deutsch bekommen? Hab die Steamversion und die ist nur Englisch...


 Im Startposting ist eine Anleitung verlinkt wie man es auf deutsch bekommt.


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Geht ihr auch mit mir auf Fahrzeug Suche?


----------



## pcfr3ak (12. August 2012)

Bin grade neu gespawnt und hab ein PBX-Boot gefunden  jetzt mach ich erstmal die Gewässer von Chernarus unsicher...


----------



## arkim (12. August 2012)

Ich war in Cherno, aber habe mal wieder oft nichts gesehen. Ich warte vielleicht mal den nächsten Fix ab, ehe ich wieder spiele, das macht im Moment wenig Spaß.


----------



## Sharidan (12. August 2012)

Morgen ihr Überlebenden einer Seuche !

Was mich im moment ordentlich nervt ist, das wenn man mal auf nem Server drauf war, und der einem net gefallen hat wegen Lags, Ruckeln usw, und man dann weiter sucht bis man wieder einen Findet, dass
man dann WIEDER an der Küste unten Spawnt ... Is mir jetzt das ZWEITE mal passiert, da kämpft man sich nach Norden und dann ist man zack wieder unten 
Könnt grad so kotzen, und wo natürich in Kamoschobo also das letzte Dort im Westen


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

OMG was für 'n Abfuck. Selbes Problem hier. Bin gestern Abend noch schön in 'nem Dorf gewesen, wo n Motorrad spawnen kann, es war sogar da, habs fertig repariert und weggefahrne und bam - spawn ich am Wasser. Was für ein mega Bullshit >.<


----------



## Sharidan (12. August 2012)

Jspp Fexzz so gehts mir auch. Im moment such ich mal wieder nen Server der net zu voll is und wo ich drauf komm -.-

Edit

Alter gerade wieder .... Diesmal in Kamenko raus gekommen *kotz*. Soll das ein neuer Schutz sein oder was soll der Scheiss ?


----------



## Z-STAR (12. August 2012)

Welche Version nutzt ihr denn und welche Version  hat der Server?

Weil, ich nutze die 1.7.2.5 DayZ Version und joine nur auf Servern mit dieser Version und mir ist das noch nie passiert .


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Hier auch wieder. Server war laggy -> anderen Server gesucht. GANZ im Westen gespawn. Wirklich ganz im Westen. Erstmal 5 Minuten gelaufen bis überhaupt n kleines Dorf kam ;|

Edit: ICh nutze neuste BETA + neuste Spielversion. Gestern ist der Kram auch noch nicht passiert und ich hab eben wieder auf Servern gespielt, wo ich auch gestern spielte.


----------



## Z-STAR (12. August 2012)

Und du bist dir sicher das die Server nicht die Version zwischenzeitlich geändert haben?

Ich bleibe bevor ich mich auslogge immer eine Minute auf einem Fleck liegen, sodass mein Inventar und meine Position eindeutig vom Hive gespeichert wird.

Vielleicht hilft das


----------



## ankabo (12. August 2012)

Wenn ich das so höre, gehe ich lieber erst einmal in Lingor online.
Dort hatte ich aber ein ähnliches Problem, gestorben, gespawned, losgelaufen, nach ein paar Minuten Server zu schlecht, anderer Server, neu gespawned, alles gefunden und voll in Action gewesen, fliege vom Server, connecte woanders und habe wieder den anderen Char :eek:
Gestern hat in Lingor Calomar (oder wie die Stadt heißt) gebrannt? Was war denn das?


----------



## Primer (12. August 2012)

Jemand heute Lust etwas durch die Gegend zu ziehen?

@*DarkMo*
Lol das erste Bild^^
Wie war der Plan?....der erste der sich aufm Weg im dunkeln die Beine bricht hat gewonnen


----------



## Sharidan (12. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Jemand heute Lust etwas durch die Gegend zu ziehen?
> 
> @*DarkMo*
> Lol das erste Bild^^
> Wie war der Plan?....der erste der sich aufm Weg im dunkeln die Beine bricht hat gewonnen


 
Bin zwar nicht Mo, aber ja so in der Art, wobei unser Flo sicher gehofft hätte das ich es wäre *Fg* ...
Der Plan war eigentlich ähmm ja wenn du so fragst, keiner .... denk ich xD
Für heute würde ich aber echt gern mal ordentlich in den Norden hoch, kann ja net sein *mecker*


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Also ich hätte auch wohl Lust. Möcht gern unbedingt mal wieder ein Fahrzeug finden und auch nutzen (nicht so wie gestern >.<). Allerdings spiele ich nur auf Servern, auf denen Third Person deaktiviert ist, also wenn ihr euch darauf einlassen könntet würd ich mitspielen!


----------



## Primer (12. August 2012)

Mir ist die Sicht so ziemlich egal^^

Sofern ich nicht am Strand spawne bin ich bei Gorka


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Uh, ich bin grad in Zelenogorsk


----------



## Primer (12. August 2012)

Na wie wäre es mit Stary oder dem NW Airfield....


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Stary als ersten Treffpunkt klingt ganz gut, allerdings wird das 'ne Weile dauern  Ich geh nun erstmal frühstücken und lauf dann mal los.


----------



## Primer (12. August 2012)

Sag beschied wenns losgehen kann, würde den PCGH TS empfehlen...


----------



## Sharidan (12. August 2012)

Meinst du den TS der im Starpost drin ist dieser Voice.Teamspeak.com ? der is grauenhaft...


----------



## Primer (12. August 2012)

Ne, gibt direkt einen TS von PCGHX...

Server: 46.4.113.236


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Was'n Mist. Laufe hier Richtung Stary Sobor und kam vor 5 Minuten an diesem großen Funkturm vorbei -> konnte nix sehen. Alles voller Grafikbugs. Jetzt 'in nem kleinen Dorf -> wieder. Guck ich auf nen bestimmten Punkt, ist alles voller Grafikfehler. Guck ich weg, gehts wieder.

Das hatte ich ja noch nie sowas. Zumal ich vorher schonmal am Funkturm war und da war alles tip top...

Edit: Hm, Serverwechsel hat das Problem behoben. Primerp12, ich bin nun in Stary.


----------



## Bluefire87 (12. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so höre, gehe ich lieber erst einmal in Lingor online.
> Dort hatte ich aber ein ähnliches Problem, gestorben, gespawned, losgelaufen, nach ein paar Minuten Server zu schlecht, anderer Server, neu gespawned, alles gefunden und voll in Action gewesen, fliege vom Server, connecte woanders und habe wieder den anderen Char :eek:
> Gestern hat in Lingor Calomar (oder wie die Stadt heißt) gebrannt? Was war denn das?


 
Bezüglich Lingor: 
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du nach dem Serverwechsel nicht mehr auf einem Server warst, der am dortigen Hive angeschlossen ist? 
Wenn du dann logischerweise auf einen solchen Server joinst, hast du wieder einen neuen Charakter, da dieser nur dort gespeichert wird (privater Server).
Ich achte auch bei Lingor daher immer darauf, dass ich nur auf einen Server gehe, der am dortigen Hive angeschlossen ist, da ich somit auch bei einem Wechsel des Servers wieder meinen eigentlichen Char weiterspielen kann. 

Neues Update für Lingor (Version 0.33): 

Changelog:
*Anti-alt+F4 system - now bot appears at your position in disconnect and stays for 1 minute.*
Optimized serverside part with custom dll
Adopted 1.7.2.5 @dayz patch (female bandit)
Added one more female skin
Fixed missing loot at some buildings (green hangar for example)
Fixed bug with jerrycans couldnt be refilled.
Fixed car inventory and part save
Destroyed vehicles now respawn on servers
(Quelle: dayzlingor.tk)

Über eine volle Minute kann man sicherlich streiten, da hätten vielleicht auch 30 Sekunden gereicht, aber immerhin geht das Ganze in die richtige Richtung. 
Nachteil ist natürlich, dass man eventuellen Cheatern mehr oder weniger ausgeliefert ist, aber ich freue mich, dass sie diesen Timer eingebaut haben. Cheater wird es bei Arma2 leider immer geben... 
Sollte Rocket vielleicht auch lieber mal ins Auge fassen, anstatt an Hunden "herumzudoktern".


----------



## wari (12. August 2012)

grad mitten in der pampa meinen voll ausgerüsteten char gekillt.. xD

macht einfach kein spaß wenn man alles hat, fange lieber wieder neu an..


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> macht einfach kein spaß wenn man alles hat, fange lieber wieder neu an..



Jo, seh ich ähnlich. Ich bin grad in den Barracken am Airfield - hier ist einfach mal nix  paar Dosen und 'ne Makarov, das ist alles! 

Edit: Oh Gott. Ich loote grad gemütlich den Tower am NW Airfield und plötzlich spawnt vor mir ein Typ. Ich aus Panik erstmal geschossen. Nu hab ich zwar 'ne M107 aber total schlechtes Gewissen :|


----------



## Bluefire87 (12. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Jo, seh ich ähnlich. Ich bin grad in den Barracken am Airfield - hier ist einfach mal nix  paar Dosen und 'ne Makarov, das ist alles!
> 
> Edit: Oh Gott. Ich loote grad gemütlich den Tower am NW Airfield und plötzlich spawnt vor mir ein Typ. Ich aus Panik erstmal geschossen. Nu hab ich zwar 'ne M107 aber total schlechtes Gewissen :|


 
Selbst schuld, wer auf dem NW-Arifield mitten im Tower spawnt. 

Vielleicht war es sogar ein Server-Hopper, dann wäre bei mir das Mitleid sowieso gleich null...


----------



## Shona (12. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Na wie wäre es mit Stary oder dem NW Airfield....


 Ihr habt echt nerven euch an so Stellen zu treffen, ihr solltet mal andere Treffpunkte machen 
Wenn wir nämlich auf der lauer sitzen mit 5-6 Leuten dann immer an diesen Plätzen meist aber am NW Airfield und bist dato hat uns keiner gesehen aber wir sie 



Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Neues Update für Lingor (Version 0.33):
> 
> Changelog:
> *Anti-alt+F4 system - now bot appears at your position in disconnect and stays for 1 minute.*
> ...


Danke dann werde ich mal unseren Privaten Server updaten 



Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich achte auch bei Lingor daher immer darauf, dass ich nur auf einen Server gehe, der am dortigen Hive angeschlossen ist, da ich somit auch bei einem Wechsel des Servers wieder meinen eigentlichen Char weiterspielen kann.


Grade weil man immer einen anderen Charakter hat ist es besser -.-" Das ist der ganze reitz an Dayz Lingor sobst könnte man auch gleich normales DayZ spielen.
Sonst ist es irgendwann genau so ausgelutscht und das einizge was man dann noch macht ist andere zu erschiessen


----------



## ankabo (12. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Grade weil man immer einen anderen Charakter hat ist es besser -.-" Das ist der ganze reitz an Dayz Lingor sobst könnte man auch gleich normales DayZ spielen.
> Sonst ist es irgendwann genau so ausgelutscht und das einizge was man dann noch macht ist andere zu erschiessen


 
Was ist daran spannend, wenn ich mir in der einen Stunde alles zusamnensuche, was anderes mache und danach wieder bei 0 anfange? Das ist ja so, als wenn ich immer nur die ersten beiden Level eines Spiels spiele...


----------



## Bluefire87 (12. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt nerven euch an so Stellen zu treffen, ihr solltet mal andere Treffpunkte machen
> Wenn wir nämlich auf der lauer sitzen mit 5-6 Leuten dann immer an diesen Plätzen meist aber am NW Airfield und bist dato hat uns keiner gesehen aber wir sie
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Klar hat man bei Lingor einen neuen Charakter, weil es an sich ja nichts mit Rockets DayZ (Chernarus) zu tun hat. 
Aber auch bei Lingor gibt es einen Hive der aufgebaut wurde. Sprich auch dort kann auf einigen Servern der Char serverübergreifend gespielt werden, aber eben nur auf der Map Lingor. 

Ich finde das vorteilhaft, da ich nicht an einen einzigen Server gebunden bin und wenn dieser voll sein sollte oder Cheater drauf sind, ich einfach den Server wechseln kann und mein Char ist noch mit samt seiner Ausrüstung da.


----------



## Sharidan (12. August 2012)

Oh man und Hallo zusammen 

Klein Sheridan war heute mal alleine unterwegs da seine beiden Kameraden so ein komisches anderes Game daddeln was sich Real Life nennt... Soll ne Mega Krasse Grafik besitzen und dazu 
noch Ruckelfrei laufen, aber Sorry ich steh net so auf diese Videogames, da bleib ich lieber in unserer kleinen ECHTEN Welt xD.

Gut, nach dem ich ja mal wieder neu Spawnen musste wegen diesen ( ey hör mal du hast jetzt mega krasse 92834z7298 Server ausprobiert und als Strafe setzen wir dich an der Küste aus mit nem Schild um den Hals: WER WILL MICH ) bin ich im Grunde Ziellos umher gerannt. 
Gut ein kleines Ziel hatte ich schon, ich will endlich mal dieses NW Airfield sehen ( war da bis heute net ) ... Egal das war der Haupt Angriffs Punkt, wie es meistens so ist, kommt es anders als man denkt.

Ich Krabble hier rum und dort, Rutsch über Steine und Steile Wege hoch, Plündere hier und da mal ein Haus bzw. Supermarkt und nebenei knall ich paar Zs ab und weil es so schön is nen Ochsen noch dazu ( yammi ) .
Da renn ich nun munter vor mich hin, und obwohl ich eigentlich ja wo anders hin wollte komm ich dem Westlichen Kartenrand immer näher. Passt mir net, ergo ab nach Norden. 
Ähmm ja und ab da beginnt eine Verzeiht mir verfickte scheiss Glücksträhne ... Mitten im Wald, wo die Chance dass da so ne Pfeife wie ich lang rennt sehe ich ein ZELT  .
Aufn Boden geknallt und geschaut, keine Gegner in sicht, also nix wie hin... 

Erste ECHTE Beute des Tages: ein Nachtsicht Gerät *YEAH FUCKING SHIT* ... Irgendjemand wird heute bitterlich ins Bettchen weinen gehen xD.
Dazu noch ne AS550 Sniper, die aber net mit genommen habe wegen A: Platz und B: nur einen Streifen Munition ... 
Dazu noch haufen Blut Transis usw eben, was man halt so erwartet.

Weiter geht es, ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel in der Bratpfanne, und renn weiter richtung Airfield ... Na klar, da Findet die Pfeife ein Nachtsichtgerät und er hat nix bessers zu tun als in den Sicheren Tot zu laufen ( 22 Spieler am Server ).
In der zwischen Zeit sind wieder einige Km gelaufen worden, da gugg ma eben am Fix aufs Kärtchen wo ma grad sind ... 
Ähmm dacht ich mir, wieso zeigt mir diese Karte etwa 500m hinter mir ne KARRE AN nen ATV Oo ....
Mir doch egal, was angezeigt wird, wird untersucht....
Klar schön vorsichtig, man weiß ja net welche Schlawiner sich da rumtreiben könnten... Aber alles Duffte, Sherilein hat nen NÄCHSTEN Pot gewonnen... Mitten in der PAMPA nen ATV zu finden XD.
So, mal guggen was die Krarre für uns bereithält ... TJaaaaaaaaa also Verhungern werd ich die nächsten 20 Jahre auf dem Server nicht, und zum Saufen is auch genug da ( Party ?? )
Und um den ganzen noch das Sahnepünktchen drauf zu setzen, liegt in dieser Fahrzeug doch einmal ANTIBIOTIKA     

Ich weiß nicht WELCHEM Armen Schwein ich das heute alles geklaut habe, aber er wird sicherlich WEINEN  ...

Achja, sollte einer von euch diese Netten Dinge am US 1034 gehabt haben, tut es mir leid ( nicht ) xD


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Oh man. Steh an 'nem großen Stein, glitche irgendwie an das Ding. Sekunde später -> tot. Sind die Leute mitm Heli grad da und würden mich da hinfliegen? Bei meiner Leiche hab ich Fleisch, mehrere Stanag Mags, DMR Magazin etc.


----------



## Shona (12. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Was ist daran spannend, wenn ich mir in der einen Stunde alles zusamnensuche, was anderes mache und danach wieder bei 0 anfange? Das ist ja so, als wenn ich immer nur die ersten beiden Level eines Spiels spiele...


 Weil gerade der Anfang noch spannend ist  Alles andere ist schon Standart geworden und langweilt weil man nichts mehr braucht und schon alles hat 
außerdem wenn ich sterbe muss ich auch von null anfangen somit ist das kein unterschied 



Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Klar hat man bei Lingor einen neuen Charakter, weil es an sich ja nichts mit Rockets DayZ (Chernarus) zu tun hat.
> Aber auch bei Lingor gibt es einen Hive der aufgebaut wurde. Sprich auch dort kann auf einigen Servern der Char serverübergreifend gespielt werden, aber eben nur auf der Map Lingor.
> 
> Ich finde das vorteilhaft, da ich nicht an einen einzigen Server gebunden bin und wenn dieser voll sein sollte oder Cheater drauf sind, ich einfach den Server wechseln kann und mein Char ist noch mit samt seiner Ausrüstung da.


Du redest hier nicht mit einer Idiotin die dich nicht versteht  Ich  kann den Lingor server schon im schlaf einrichten und weiss wie das  funktioniert und das man einen neuen charakter hat 

Kann dir aber gerne 5 Lingor Server hinstellen die das gleiche machen nur das der Hive dann bei mir auf dem root ist aber alle Server auf eine Datenbank zugreifen und somit du auf jedem server das gleiche hast oder an der gleichen position bist


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> einmal ANTIBIOTIKA


 bissl spät wa?  hättest dir mit meinem ersten "langzeit" char ja schonma die mühe machen können 

hehe, aber cooler run. wenn ich gleich on komm können wir ja mal den rand eines andren servers noch abgrasen oder? xD wobei, das mit dem atv is scho fetzig ^^


----------



## Bluefire87 (12. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:
			
		

> Du redest hier nicht mit einer Idiotin die dich nicht versteht  Ich  kann den Lingor server schon im schlaf einrichten und weiss wie das  funktioniert und das man einen neuen charakter hat
> 
> Kann dir aber gerne 5 Lingor Server hinstellen die das gleiche machen nur das der Hive dann bei mir auf dem root ist aber alle Server auf eine Datenbank zugreifen und somit du auf jedem server das gleiche hast oder an der gleichen position bist


 
Ok, ich sage nichts mehr. 

Die Langzeitmotivation fehlt mir auf Dauer auch. Schon deswegen, weil ich nicht darauf aus bin, andere Spieler zu jagen.


----------



## wari (12. August 2012)

haha, noch was zum thema russen und cheater: habe noch die alte version drauf und finde nichmehr soviele server, da bin ich eben mal auf nen RU drauf..

ich spawne in cherno und geh dort in den supermarkt, WTF???

dort liegen bestimmt 20 leichen rum, alle noch komplett ausgeruestet und ungelootet...

naja, vielen dank für die blumen...


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2012)

ach nochmal kurz in die runde gefragt:
"*Anti-alt+F4 system*"...

was muss man darunter eigentlich verstehn? weil ich kann arma (im fehlerfalle) nur über den taskmanager beenden, aber ned mit alt-f4. ansonsten bleibt nur der weg übers menü. also welchen der wege meint das "alt-f4" da nu? ><


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

ich kann mich über die russischen Server nicht beklagen, wari. Spiele seit Tage auf RU 43. 1A Ping, wird alle 6h restarted und nicht viel los und bisher noch durch keine Hacks oder sonstwa sumgekommen :p


----------



## wari (12. August 2012)

ich denk mal, dass du nach beenden das spiels noch eine weitere minute für spieler sichtbar bist und quasi ingame noch stehst...


alles andere ergäbe für mich jetzt spontan keinen sinn^^


edit: ALTER; ich hab grad ne g36 SD carmouflage gefunden...

ich wusste gar nicht, dass sone waffe in dayz existiert?


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

Gibts auch nicht 

Toll, zocken geht echt garnichtmehr...nurnoch Grafikbugs und Artefakte...toller Patch. Vorher nie Probleme gehabt und nun :/


----------



## wari (12. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Gibts auch nicht
> 
> Toll, zocken geht echt garnichtmehr...nurnoch Grafikbugs und Artefakte...toller Patch. Vorher nie Probleme gehabt und nun :/


 

ich hab sie aber in der hand?! vermutlich is die ercheated...


----------



## Shona (12. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> was muss man darunter eigentlich verstehn? weil ich kann arma (im fehlerfalle) nur über den taskmanager beenden, aber ned mit alt-f4. ansonsten bleibt nur der weg übers menü. also welchen der wege meint das "alt-f4" da nu? ><


 Hast du vll eine Tatstaur wie die G15/G19/G11 usw. bei der man so eine Regler hat um die Tastenkombi sowie die Windows Taste zu deaktivieren? (Spielemodus)
Mach das mal aus dan geht nämlich Alt+F4 wieder 

Achja das ist nur bei Lingor also es hat nichts mit dem normalen DayZ zu falls du da was verwechselst 



Bluefire87 schrieb:


> Die Langzeitmotivation fehlt mir auf Dauer auch. Schon deswegen, weil ich nicht darauf aus bin, andere Spieler zu jagen.


Ich auch nicht aber es beleibt nichts mehr wenn man ein Lager hat und ~5-6 Fahrzeuge und somit alles hat. 
Kann dir aber sagen das dir bei sowas Adrenalin pur hast, da entsteht eine Spannung das man sich im entscheidenten Moment erstmal wieder zur Ruhe kommen muss. Das kann nämlich schonmal eine Stunde dauern in der man nur sitzt/liegt und wartet bis das Signal von deinen Leuten kommt mit den genauen Koordinaten sowie Entfernung.


----------



## Fexzz (12. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ich hab sie aber in der hand?! vermutlich is die ercheated...


 
Das wollte ich damit andeuten...


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> ich denk mal, dass du nach beenden das spiels noch eine weitere minute für spieler sichtbar bist und quasi ingame noch stehst...


 naja, die auswirkung is mir klar. ich meine halt nur, dass ich alt-f4 nich nutzen kann. apssiert einfach nix ^^ und ich hab ne absolute stino tastatur. ich geb doch ned das 5 oder 6fache aus für nix als nen namen un bissm mehr plastik ^^


----------



## Shona (12. August 2012)

komisch weil ich kann da fröhlich drauf rum drücken und arma beendet sich O.o


----------



## Sharidan (13. August 2012)

Nabend zusammen 


Bei meinem Voice Server Anbieter bin ich auf einen Interesannten Link gestoßen denn ich euch net vorenthalten möchte, vor allem für die unter uns die den SIX Luncher nutzen um 
DayZ zu daddeln.
Der SIX Luncher kommt wohl mit der 1.7.2.5 Version überhaupt nicht klar, daher gibt es ein anderes Tool, das auch von SIX stammt aber damit zurecht kommt. 

Play withSIX

Hab mir den zum Test geladen und Installiert. Interessanter weiße hat er mir so einiges geupdatet und im Spiel habe ich jetzt auch auf einmal diese Humanity Anzeige, die ich vorher noch 
nicht hatte, obwohl ich mir die Aktuelle Version vom Mod geladen haben.
Auch komm ich jetzt auf Server ohne Murren und relativ Fix drauf, die mir der SIX Luncher vorher als Outdatet gelistet hat.
Evtl. kann es einigen ja doch helfen 

Ich bin mit dem neuem sehr zu frieden, vor allem auch weil man Spieler mit Namen suchen kann, was auch wunderbar Klappt. 

Lg und schöne Nacht
Sheridan


----------



## JawMekEf (13. August 2012)

Bin durch Patch neu gespawned, bin noch voll ausgerüstet (M240, alle Tools, Rangefinder, NV)
Bin im Moment in Cherno. Irgend einer Lust mich abzuholen oder zu zocken?


----------



## ankabo (13. August 2012)

Hat das mit dem Ausloggen mal jemand beobachtet? Also ein Kollege loggt sich aus und der Char ist noch da?
Mir ist letztens das Game mal abgeschmiert und krabbelnd durch eine Z-Horde wäre das mehr als schlecht.


----------



## JawMekEf (13. August 2012)

Natürlich, deine letzte Position + Inventar wird auf dem Hive-Server gespeichert und ist serverunabhängig.
Wenn du dich wieder einloggst sind die Zombies weg, aus Balance- und Spawnprotectiongründen. Das heißt für dich im Endeffekt:
Solltest du spawnen wirst du zombiefrei dort sein wo du warst (mit Ausrüstung). Wenn du Pech hast spawnst du durch den Patch an der Küste ~ aber mit Ausrüstung.


----------



## ankabo (13. August 2012)

Das ist ja nicht das Problem. Wenn mein Char aber noch eine Minute, durch Grund eines Absturzes, noch eine Minute zwischen den Zs herumliegt, kann er getötet, verwundet, infiziert werden. Dann loggt man sich neu ein, hat nur noch die Hälfte an Blut, einen Schock... Dann ist es auch egal, ob Zs um einen herum sind


----------



## arkim (13. August 2012)

Mir kackt seit einem Monat so 10-20 Mal am Tag die DSL-Verbindung ab, trotz neuem Modem, kürzester Kabel (direkt im Keller angeschlossen), getauschtem Splitter... Und angeblich liegt es nicht an der Vermittlungsstelle und die schicken nen Techniker her... Na ja 1oder1, woran solls denn dann noch liegen? Ihr werdet es nicht geregelt bekommen. Ich gehe jede Wette darauf ein, dass der Techniker die Wandfarbe im Keller verantwortlich machen wird. Techniker sind ja auch nicht mehr gleich Techniker. Heute sind das ja Leute, die gering bezahlt werden können, die einmal eine 2h-Schulung hinter sich hatten und die nur über empirische Erfahrung verfügen.
Sehr nervig, wenn während des Spielens die Verbindung wegfliegt. Oder während "Loading". Da scheint Arma dann nicht mehr weiterzumachen, wenn die Verbindung wieder da ist. Wisst Ihr ja selbst, bei "Loading" kann man den Prozess dann nur killen.
Das alles zusammen bedeutet, manchmal muss ich mich erstmal 20 Minuten gedulden, bis ich mal im Spiel bin. Nervt. Derbst.

Also ich habe es jetzt für heute aufgegeben. Kann es sein, dass man abartig lange (tendierend gegen unendlich) "Loading" zu sehen bekommt? Einmal bin ich ins Spiel gekommen, da ist aber die DSL-Verbindung weggeflogen. In allen weiteren 10 Versuchen, alle mit ping<100 war spätestens bei "Loading" Ende, und da stand die DSL-Line stabil bei mir.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Mir kackt seit einem Monat so 10-20 Mal am Tag die DSL-Verbindung ab, trotz neuem Modem, kürzester Kabel (direkt im Keller angeschlossen), getauschtem Splitter... Und angeblich liegt es nicht an der Vermittlungsstelle und die schicken nen Techniker her... Na ja 1oder1, woran solls denn dann noch liegen? Ihr werdet es nicht geregelt bekommen. Ich gehe jede Wette darauf ein, dass der Techniker die Wandfarbe im Keller verantwortlich machen wird. Techniker sind ja auch nicht mehr gleich Techniker. Heute sind das ja Leute, die gering bezahlt werden können, die einmal eine 2h-Schulung hinter sich hatten und die nur über empirische Erfahrung verfügen.
> Sehr nervig, wenn während des Spielens die Verbindung wegfliegt. Oder während "Loading". Da scheint Arma dann nicht mehr weiterzumachen, wenn die Verbindung wieder da ist. Wisst Ihr ja selbst, bei "Loading" kann man den Prozess dann nur killen.
> Das alles zusammen bedeutet, manchmal muss ich mich erstmal 20 Minuten gedulden, bis ich mal im Spiel bin. Nervt. Derbst.


 
Ja das mit den Technikern, wir haben auch beim Kunden ALLES gewechselt (von Hausanschluss an bis zum PC) und auch genau der gleiche Fehler (keine DSL-Synchronisierung) im anderen Router. Nach 1,5 Monaten und 4!! Technikern später, wurde festgestellt das an der Leitung was nicht stimmt. Prima, wussten wir schon vorher und haben das dem Support auch schon gesagt. 

Übrigens, das man im Loading-Screen oft hängen bleibt, liegt an Battleye. Als Serverbetreiber sehe ich das oft. Da steht dann "Battleye kicked player : client not responding". Das bekommt der jenige der im Loadingscreen hängt aber nicht mit.
Auch bleibt man im Loadingscreen hängen, wenn ihr probiert mit einem anderen Patchstand als der Server zu joinen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. August 2012)

Ich wollte heute wieder bisschen Sniper spielen was ist? Ich häng in genug Servern im Loading


----------



## DerpDerpington (13. August 2012)

Ich komm auch nur auf Server drauf, die mir Sharidan oder Mo vorschlagen. Wenn ich selbst suche, dann bleibe ich auch jedes mal im Loading Screen hängen. Und dass ich  jetzt immer wieder am Strand spawne, damit habe ich mich glaube mittlerweile auch abgefunden.

Als ich letztens einen Server gesucht hatte, habe ich mich an einen erinnert, bei dem ich noch joinen konnte. Der war relativ beliebt und ein paar Minuten vorher waren noch 15-20 Spieler (lasst mich lügen) drauf. Den wollte ich dann auf jeden Fall nochmal probieren. Da waren komischer Weise nur noch 2 oder 3 Spieler drauf. "Sauber", dachte ich mir und bin gejoint. Allerdings ohne Ausrüstung, mitten in der Pampa (glaube das war außerhalb des spielbaren Bereiches) und mit den anderen Spielern neben mir. 

Waren also Cheater und ich hab aus Schock auch das sofortige disconnecten etwas vernachlässigt und dachte schon, dass mein für mich relativ gut ausgerüsteter Char Geschichte wäre. Aber auf einem anderen, normalen Server hatte ich all mein Zeug wieder und war am Strand.

Glück im Unglück nenne ich das!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

Weil viele Server auf 1725 geupdatet haben. Im Servernamen aber noch was anderes steht (oder umgekehrt)


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2012)

jop, im loaing stecken bleiben kenn ich gut. lasst ma fraps oder so mitlaufen. immer wenn das passiert, haste überdurchschnittlich hohe fps dann. joa, un dann darf ich immer den taskmanager bemühen, da alt f4 bei mir ja ned geht :/ hatte auch schon die vermutung, das es an der versionsnummer liegt. aber auch am beta patch.

hatte am we den 1275 (1725? wayene - die 5 halt ^^) probiert mit 95471er beta (oder wie die nummer da war) und kam NIRGENDS drauf. wieder den 4er druff un es ging (also auf 4er servern nur). dann hatte ich den beta patch installiert (95883) und wieder den 5er und ich kam problemlos auf 5er server druff, bei 4ern aber niente ^^ da das bei sheridan und flo mit dem six un 5er ned laufen wollte, also wieder zurück "gepatched" aufn 4er mit aktueller beta und es ging mal und mal ned. is jedesmal ne stunde frustspiel bis man ma nen server hat wo alle druff kommen und die eigenen vorlieben hinhauen 

aber is ja alpha un sie macht, wenns denn mal soweit is, mehr spaß wie so manches gold-produkt >< von daher vergeb ichs dayz dann doch gern.


----------



## DerpDerpington (13. August 2012)

Und wir konnten gestern auch noch einen wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang beobachten


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2012)

stimmt, hab glatt noch nen bild gemacht, komm aber grad ned an meinen rechner dran ><


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

Ich habe den Beta-Patch (95xxx) immer aktuell. Vom DayZ Mod allerdings hebe ich mir immer ein paar Versionen auf, die ich dann mit verschiedenen Desktopverknüpfungen starten kann. Somit kann ich auch auf älteren Servern bei Bedarf spielen. 

Den Betapatch kann man ja einfach Downgraden zur not.


----------



## ankabo (13. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht das Problem. Wenn mein Char aber noch eine Minute, durch Grund eines Absturzes, noch eine Minute zwischen den Zs herumliegt, kann er getötet, verwundet, infiziert werden. Dann loggt man sich neu ein, hat nur noch die Hälfte an Blut, einen Schock... Dann ist es auch egal, ob Zs um einen herum sind


 
Kann mir dazu noch jemand etwas sagen? Wäre echt nett, dann kann ich mich auf das Schlimmste vorbereiten


----------



## lol2k (13. August 2012)

1.7.2.5 hat mir nicht wirklich Freude gebracht!
Bin mit beiden accounts nach dem upgrade an der südküste gespawned, die Grafikfehler sind immer noch vorhanden!


----------



## Shona (13. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> ankabo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist ja nicht das Problem. Wenn mein Char aber  noch eine Minute, durch Grund eines Absturzes, noch eine Minute zwischen  den Zs herumliegt, kann er getötet, verwundet, infiziert werden. Dann  loggt man sich neu ein, hat nur noch die Hälfte an Blut, einen Schock...  Dann ist es auch egal, ob Zs um einen herum sind
> ...


 Also wenn ich mich auslogge bei vielen Zeds dann habe ich meist mehr bLut als ich vorher hatte.
Wenn du vorher keinen Schock hattest, bist auch nich ohnmächtig wenn du dich einloggst
Tod wäre möglich muss aber nicht, vewundet ebenso

Ihr wisst aber schon das diese Änderung nur DayZ Lingor betrifft und nicht das normale/offiziele DayZ weil ich glaube das ihr das immer weider verwechselt.


----------



## wari (13. August 2012)

finds etwas albern, dass ich nach 2 spielerkills schon den banditenskin bekomme...

ansonsten hab ich nach wie vor noch graphicbugs, welche sich aber durch auflösungswechsel direkt wieder beheben lassen..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. August 2012)

Ich komm auf keine Server mehr wie wäre es damit


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> finds etwas albern, dass ich nach 2 spielerkills schon den banditenskin bekomme...
> 
> ansonsten hab ich nach wie vor noch graphicbugs, welche sich aber durch auflösungswechsel direkt wieder beheben lassen..



 Die Dinger nerven aber wie S**! Grade wen man vor 20Z abhaut und man nichts mehr sehen kann artet der Auflösungswechsel in Stress um!  

Ach Day-Z ist schon ein Spiel mit ganz viel von dem was andere Spiele nie haben werden!


----------



## lol2k (13. August 2012)

Was die Motivation m.M. nach z.Z. etwas dämpft ist die Tatsache, dass Zelte teilweise nicht den Inhalt speichern, Fahrzeuge beim Serverneustart verschwinden...
Es lohnt daher kaum etwas "anzusammeln"- mal ganz davon abgesehen dass man froh sein kann nicht gleich wieder an der Küste zu spawnen, teilweise ganz ohne Equipment


----------



## wari (13. August 2012)

grad beobachtet, wie sich jemand innem deerstand mit ner splittergranate selber gekillt hat... wollte sie wohl auf zombies werfen, was aber deneben ging ... fail


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Was die Motivation m.M. nach z.Z. etwas dämpft ist die Tatsache, dass Zelte teilweise nicht den Inhalt speichern, Fahrzeuge beim Serverneustart verschwinden...
> Es lohnt daher kaum etwas "anzusammeln"- mal ganz davon abgesehen dass man froh sein kann nicht gleich wieder an der Küste zu spawnen, teilweise ganz ohne Equipment


 

Pass auf, das liegt daran, das man Zelte & Fahrzeuge nur EINMAL saven kann. Saved man ein Auto an einer Position, wird es genau dort immer wieder spawnen, mit dem Inhalt und dem Zustand, wie es gesaved wurde. 


@ Banditenskin-Thema

Mein Char hat nicht einen Murder, dafür aber -100000 Humanity. Ist bei einem Serverlogin passiert, und bleibt jetzt so. Finde ich aber nicht schlimm,  hab ja ein Ghillie Suit


----------



## Fexzz (13. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Pass auf, das liegt daran, das man Zelte & Fahrzeuge nur EINMAL saven kann. Saved man ein Auto an einer Position, wird es genau dort immer wieder spawnen, mit dem Inhalt und dem Zustand, wie es gesaved wurde.


 

o-O Ernsthaft?! Alter...hätte ich das früher gewusst. Das hätte mir SO viel Frust erspart...>.<



lol2k schrieb:


> 1.7.2.5 hat mir nicht wirklich Freude gebracht!
> Bin mit beiden accounts nach dem upgrade an der südküste gespawned, die Grafikfehler sind immer noch vorhanden!


 
 Bei mir sind durch den Patch erst Grafikfehler entstanden >.> Ich spiel seit Release ohne Fehler und nun plötzlich taucht die Kacke auf. Unfassbar behindert, vorallem bin ich gestern aufm NW Airfield und alles ohne Probleme, aber die Barracken mit dem guten Loot waren von Grafikglitches verdeckt 


Edit: Yay, 1000 Beiträge geknackt! :o Bier für alle!


----------



## lol2k (13. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Pass auf, das liegt daran, das man Zelte & Fahrzeuge nur EINMAL saven kann. Saved man ein Auto an einer Position, wird es genau dort immer wieder spawnen, mit dem Inhalt und dem Zustand, wie es gesaved wurde.



Das Speichern hab ich mal vorausgesetzt!
 Aber sage mir: was macht man bei einem unangekündigten Serverneustart wenn man in 200m Höhe in einem Heli sitzt? 
Wär einfach gut wenn der Hive die aktuelle Position eines Vehicles zwischenspeichern würde!


----------



## ankabo (13. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich auslogge bei vielen Zeds dann habe ich meist mehr bLut als ich vorher hatte.
> Wenn du vorher keinen Schock hattest, bist auch nich ohnmächtig wenn du dich einloggst
> Tod wäre möglich muss aber nicht, vewundet ebenso
> 
> Ihr wisst aber schon das diese Änderung nur DayZ Lingor betrifft und nicht das normale/offiziele DayZ weil ich glaube das ihr das immer weider verwechselt.


 
Ich weiss, dass spiele ich ja auch 
Aber gut zu wissen, Danke!


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2012)

so, hier noch der tolle sonnenaufgang


----------



## lol2k (13. August 2012)

Viele einzigartige Momente, teilweise auch bereits bekannte Szenen der letzten 4 Monate DayZ - zusammengefasst in einem 25 Minuten-Video!
Wer Zeit hat und schmunzeln will ist *hier* genau richtig


----------



## Billy.Mc John (13. August 2012)

Eigentlich gehört die Frage ja nicht hier rein aber da sie entfernt etwas mit DayZ zu tun hat und ich deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte, pack ich sie einfach mal hier rein.

Bin jetzt von Fraps auf Dxtory gewechselt, jetzt hab ich aber zweierlei Probleme. 
Das erste ist, dass ich, wenn ich etwas aufnehme, einen rießen Dxtory Banner mitten in der Aufnahme habe (Siehe Anhang).
Zweitens kann ich die aufgenommene .avi Datei nicht in Avidemux einfügen um sie zu encodieren, wenn ich sie einfüge kommt nur ein grüner Bildschirm (siehe zweiten Anhang).

Hat mir da jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Das Speichern hab ich mal vorausgesetzt!
> Aber sage mir: was macht man bei einem unangekündigten Serverneustart wenn man in 200m Höhe in einem Heli sitzt?
> Wär einfach gut wenn der Hive die aktuelle Position eines Vehicles zwischenspeichern würde!


 
Bei 1.7.2.4 war das ja auch noch der Fall. Ist wóhl ein Bug mit 1.7.2.5 mit denen wir auch grad auf unserem Server leben müssen. Schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn jedesmal der Heli wieder unrepariert da steht, weil mans vorher nicht wusste


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. August 2012)

Ich hab kein Bock mehr ! -.- Da denkste du kommst in den Server nicht rein Tappst das Game um kp, Facebook und so abzuchecken was passiert ich Spawne und werde getötet ....... und das hab ich erst nach 10 min gecheckt. Drecks game -.-


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2012)

Ja gut, selbst Schuld!

Ist mir aber auch schon passiert, da ist mir nach ner halben Stunde eingefallen das das Game noch läuft


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. August 2012)

Ja, aber ich bin heute in keinen Server rein gekommen -.- dann Plötzlich wo man schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben hat kommt man in nen Server , Jetzt hat noch so ein Depp ne M107


----------



## Billy.Mc John (13. August 2012)

Ich bin mal verhungert weil ich das Game minimiert hatte und mich dann ein Kumpel anrief ob ich mit zum saufen komm, irgendwann 5h später ist mir dann eingefallen dass ich den PC angelassen hatte, mein Char war ehlendig verhungert


----------



## MonKAY (13. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört die Frage ja nicht hier rein aber da sie entfernt etwas mit DayZ zu tun hat und ich deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte, pack ich sie einfach mal hier rein.
> 
> Bin jetzt von Fraps auf Dxtory gewechselt, jetzt hab ich aber zweierlei Probleme.
> Das erste ist, dass ich, wenn ich etwas aufnehme, einen rießen Dxtory Banner mitten in der Aufnahme habe (Siehe Anhang).
> ...



1. Das Banner bekomsmt du weil du keinen Lizenzschlüssel aktiviert hast und somit nur die Trialversion verwendest.
2. Codecproblem du kannst einen anderen Codec versuchen.


----------



## arkim (13. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Viele einzigartige Momente, teilweise auch bereits bekannte Szenen der letzten 4 Monate DayZ - zusammengefasst in einem 25 Minuten-Video!
> Wer Zeit hat und schmunzeln will ist *hier* genau richtig


ROOOOTFL. Meine Favoriten sind "No talking on the Bus" und " Destiny v. The No" - nononononnononono, hahaahahah.


----------



## Shona (13. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Pass auf, das liegt daran, das man Zelte & Fahrzeuge nur EINMAL saven kann. Saved man ein Auto an einer Position, wird es genau dort immer wieder spawnen, mit dem Inhalt und dem Zustand, wie es gesaved wurde


 Ist das neu bzw Quelle dafür? 

Wir saven unsere Fahrzeuge/Zelte nämlich schon seit Anfang an immer wenn wir was rein hauen und bis dato war/ist alles noch drin 
Die Fahrzeuge stehen auch da wo wir sie zuletzt gespeichert haben bzw. seit neuestem ist es so das man nichtmal speichern muss sondern die Fahrzeuge genau da stehen wo sie vor einem Serverneustart waren. Einziger UNterschied ist das wenn man es speichert es den Schaden hat und wenn nicht ist es wie neu


----------



## lol2k (13. August 2012)

Hacker teleportieren alle Spieler zum Airfield und lassen sie dort tanzen bis sie von Zombies attackiert und den Hackern erschossen werden


----------



## Shona (13. August 2012)

Nichts neues DayZ ist derzeit mit rund 50% voll mit Hackern und nur wenn man ganz viel Glück hat kommt man mal auf nen Server auf dem keiner ist
Achja das ist ein Dance Script das jeder nutzen kann, hacker nutzen das nur so das sie alle auf einem Server damit steuern


----------



## Sharidan (13. August 2012)

@Shona

Also bisher hatten wir / ich noch relatives Glück. 
Was ich weiß war Flo mal in so einer Lage der konnte sich aber mit nem Disco retten, ansonsten hatten wir nur das Lustige Intermezzo mit dem Polizei Fahrzeug und ähnlichem.


----------



## Fexzz (13. August 2012)

Endlich mal Glück gehabt  Zelte gefunden und nun hab ich NVG, Rangefinder, sogut wie alle Tools, ne M4A1 CCO SD mit 10+ Mags, ne SD M9 mit 5 Mags, jede Menge Essen und Medis. LÄUFT! 


Edit: Wenn er Interesse an AS50, DMR, M107, MK249(oder so ähnlich) hat, soll Bescheid sagen, ich kann euch die Location von dem Camp geben. Liegen auch jede Menge Autoteile rum und dutzende Bloodbags


----------



## Sharidan (13. August 2012)

*Meld* xD


----------



## pcfr3ak (13. August 2012)

fexzz mir ist grade dasselbe passiert. bin etwas im Wald rumgewatschelt und hab 3 camps gefunden, ebenfalls mit NVGs, AS50ern, M107, n paar L85A2 AWS (eine hab ich mir gegönnt ), antibiotika usw.... hab grade noch n nettes fahrzeug aufgestöbert, was da alles drin war 

3 Bizon PP19 SD
2 DMR
1 FN FAL
2 FNAL AN/PVS-4
1 L85A2 AWS
3 M107
1 M16A2
2 M249 SAW
1 M4A1 CCO
1 M4A1 CCO SD
1 M4A1 Holo
1 M4A3 CCO
1 SVD Camo
Und noch n bisschen was anderes


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. August 2012)

hey, bin seit gestern auch am zocken und hätte da mal eine frage: sieht man irgendwie WIE man gestorben ist?! denn es ist jetzt schon ein paar mal vorgekommen, dass ich "einfach so" tot war...  vorhin bin ich zu einem schiffswrack geschwommen, ich komme grade an und versuche mich irgendwie hinzustellen und auf einmal >tot<. eben grade fahre ich mit einem jeep rum und sehe einen spieler, der von vielen zombies verfolgt wird. ich fahre hin, um ihn aufzusammeln, fahre ein paar zombies tot und schon wieder: zack, tot. der typ hatte keine waffe, das auto war bei bester gesundheit und ich habe auch sonst niemanden gesehen. auch habe ich keine schüsse oder sonst was gehört.
meine frage wäre daher: wie zum teufel bin ich gestorben?! und wie verhindere ich soetwas in zukunft? waren ja wohl kaum in beiden fällen sniper, die mit dem ersten schuss getroffen haben...
macht jedenfalls keinen großen spaß, wenn man einfach so aus heiterem himmel heraus stirbt 

PS: gestern übrigens das gleiche spiel: kumpel von mir sitzt im hubschrauber und wir stehen am rande einer stadt. plötzlich ist er tot... gibts doch nicht?!


----------



## Shona (13. August 2012)

Habt ihr unsere Zelte gefunden? xD achne geht ja garnicht unsere Server sind nichtmal an^^ und werden es auch nicht in näher Zukunft aber das wäre auch viel zuwenig Zeug gewesen 

Hoffe das ihr die Zelte nicht gespeichert habt, den beim nächsten Server neustart wäre wieder alles drin und ihr könnt wieder alles ausräumen xD

@ Invisible_XXI
Nein ist nicht möglich noch nichtmal ein Admin kann das sehen.
Kann aber gut ein Hacker sein wenn du einfach so umfällst und tot bist, das ist so das typische Zeichen dafür und wenn im gleichen Moment noch mehrere sterben.


----------



## arkim (13. August 2012)

Wo ich gerade das Dance-Script sehe. Wie funktioniert das grundsätzlich - so ähnlich, wie ich im Arma-Editor letztlich Skripte reinpacken kann, sowohl für einzelne Objekte als auch irgendwie über eine Skriptdatei? Die Sprache ist relativ mächtig, oder? D.h. Bedingungen usw. kennt sie auch...? Wo genau impfen die denn dann Multiplayer-Server damit? P.S.: Nein, ich hätte da keinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz, weil ich nehme mal an, das klappt wohl nur auf inoffiziellen Servern. Habe auch keine Zeit dafür, aber ich will echt wissen, wie mir die Kids da immer in die Suppe spucken.
Wobei zugegebenermaßen ist es auch oft lustig, wenn die Jungs kreativ sind...

Können die das ganze Potential der Skriptsprache nutzen? Also sowas wie "if in Radius(n) then health=0" (also tot)?


----------



## Fexzz (13. August 2012)

Verdammt ich will auch 'n Fahrzeug finden >.<

Edit: ARGH. "Nein Fexzz, die Antibiotika brauchst du nicht mitnehmen, du hattest in deiner Spielzeit noch nie 'ne Erkältung." Stunde Fußmarsch vom Zeltlager entfernt -> Husten. na danke Day Z


----------



## Sharidan (13. August 2012)

Haha, das erste das ich bisher gefunden habe, hab ich immer dabei, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Shona (13. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade das Dance-Script sehe. Wie funktioniert das grundsätzlich - so ähnlich, wie ich im Arma-Editor letztlich Skripte reinpacken kann, sowohl für einzelne Objekte als auch irgendwie über eine Skriptdatei? Die Sprache ist relativ mächtig, oder? D.h. Bedingungen usw. kennt sie auch...? Wo genau impfen die denn dann Multiplayer-Server damit? P.S.: Nein, ich hätte da keinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz, weil ich nehme mal an, das klappt wohl nur auf inoffiziellen Servern. Habe auch keine Zeit dafür, aber ich will echt wissen, wie mir die Kids da immer in die Suppe spucken.
> Wobei zugegebenermaßen ist es auch oft lustig, wenn die Jungs kreativ sind...
> 
> Können die das ganze Potential der Skriptsprache nutzen? Also sowas wie "if in Radius(n) then health=0" (also tot)?


Die können weitaus mehr hab mal einen stream eines hackers gesehen und der hat ein menü mit dem er wirklich alles machen.
Sachen Spawen, Spieler teleporten, Thundersdome, Spieler auf der Karte sehen und das beste was ich nicht verstehen kann ist das sie den "Abort" knopf disablen können -.-"
Diese können aber auch eine Artellerie auf eine Stadt befördern und somit eine ganze Stadt ausradieren

Achja und nicht zu vergessen sie können sich unsichtbar machen und god mode geben...

DayZ - Hacker Kills an Entire Server and Nukes Elektro - YouTube


----------



## Sharidan (13. August 2012)

Oida, das is ja mal Krass. Wusste gar nicht das man Gebäude auch komplett Zerstören kann. 
Scheiss Hacker Kiddies da echt mal... Solche Leute find ich einfach nur zum Kotzen .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Endlich mal Glück gehabt  Zelte gefunden und nun hab ich NVG, Rangefinder, sogut wie alle Tools, ne M4A1 CCO SD mit 10+ Mags, ne SD M9 mit 5 Mags, jede Menge Essen und Medis. LÄUFT!
> 
> 
> Edit: Wenn er Interesse an AS50, DMR, M107, MK249(oder so ähnlich) hat, soll Bescheid sagen, ich kann euch die Location von dem Camp geben. Liegen auch jede Menge Autoteile rum und dutzende Bloodbags


 
Sags mir :o


----------



## Shona (13. August 2012)

083021 

Ne mal im Ernst sucht doch selbst mal Karte im Norden ab auch außerhalb von der eigentlichen da findet man immer irgendwelche Lager


----------



## DearCubusSan (13. August 2012)

Hab Folgendes Problem: Arma 2 (bzw. DayZ) läuft flüssig, hat aber immer eine Bewegungsverzögerung von ca. 200-300 ms. Hab die Grafik schon mal komplett auf die niedrigste Stufe herunter gestellt, hat aber nichts genützt. Kompartiblitätsmodus bringt auch nichts. Grafiktreiber und Arma sind aktuell. Hab ne GTX 570 und nen Core i5-2500 und 8GB RAM. Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Primer (13. August 2012)

Da gibts in den Optionen sonen "Mouse smooth" Schieber(glaube direkt bei Steuerung), dreh den mal ab.


----------



## Sharidan (13. August 2012)

Heli Service gerade da ? würde dringend nen Flug zur Teufels Festung brauchen ^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. August 2012)

das sind ja unglaublich lange laufwege... vorhin bin ich mit einem kumpel gespawnt und nur mit hilfe des sonnenstandes konnten wir uns finden. und obwohl wir beide die ganze zeit aufeinander zugelaufen sind, waren wir eine stunde am laufen, bis wir uns endlich gefunden hatten....
gibts keine möglichkeit, wie man zusammen auf einem server spawnen kann? wie findet ihr euch denn eigentlich ingame immer?


----------



## DarkMo (14. August 2012)

anfangs sieht man ganz kurz (also nachm joinen) unten rechts, wo man ist. zuerst der mapname (also chernarus zum bsp) un darunter dann der ort. da hat man schonmal ne grobe angabe. dann schaut man im netz auf ner map am besten (oder kennt sich schon aus mit der zeit ^^) und läuft grob aufeinander zu. gut sind cherno oder elektro. man hat nich wirklich was zu verlieren und feuerwachen, krankenhäuser und supermärkte sind a) gute treffpunkte und b) geben meist nen ordentlichen anfangs-bestand (rucksäcke, medizin, nahrung, erste waffen).

als wichtigstes find ich erstmal futter und trinken. damit hat man seine zeit zum suchen schonmal verlängert. fürs langfristige überleben wäre dann ne axt mit messer und streichhölzern gut sowie trinkflaschen. mit letzterem kann man immer wieder an seen und brunnen zu trinken auffüllen und mit den ersten 3en tiere erlegen, ausweiden und braten ^^ dann kommt eigentlich "nur" noch der luxus  ordentliche waffen, zelte, tools (kompass, uhr...), ghilli vllt ^^ joa.



und btw: sheridan hats erwischt  ham grad die teufelsburg erforscht und er is schonmal in den turm rein während ich aussen rum gekrochen bin. plötzlich hör ich nur das wildeste geballer *schreck* ich lieg mitten auf freiem feld, er antwortet nich un plötzlich steht die todesmeldung da >< naja, kurz drauf hats seinen mörder auch erwischt - verblutet. ich vorsichtig da rein aber alles klar. sheridan blutete wie ne sau he >< aber der kerl hatte ne hüsche wumme. l98 irgendwas aws mit nachtsichtgerät xD nutzt auch noch die selbe muni wie die m4a1 die sheridan und ich hatten. also hab ich jetz ewig viel mun dabei *lol*

naja, schade schade. aber die tage wirds scho wieder werden  im anhang noch ein paar impressionen:


----------



## wari (14. August 2012)

wenn mapkenntnisse vorhanden sind ist das alles ganz easy.. wenn wir neu spawnen, treffen wir uns grundsätzlich immer in balota...

mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit spawnt man zwischen cherno und kamenka, balota liegt in etwa dazwischen und bietet mit dem naheliegenden airfield und den 4 deerstands optimale möglichkeiten sich direkt ausrzurüsten... wenn ich dann dochmal weiter östlich spawne, lass ich mich von zombies killen und mach das nochmal...

btw: dieser banditenskin scheint momentan wirklich völliger schwachsinn zu sein... selbst mit nem frisch gespawnten char, der 0 kills hat, hab ich diesen skin...

falls es wirklich cd-key übergreifend ist, machts überhaupt gar keinen sinn Oo




> aber der kerl hatte ne hüsche wumme. l98 irgendwas aws mit  nachtsichtgerät xD nutzt auch noch die selbe muni wie die m4a1 die  sheridan und ich hatten. also hab ich jetz ewig viel mun dabei *lol*



find das teil viel zu imba, da man mit dem thermalscope echt auf unmenschliche entfernungen spieler sieht... hatte ach eine auf meinem letzten streifzug, hab mich dann aber irgendwann aus langeweile in den büschen von zombies fressen lassen.. wollte nich, dass die ein spieler in die hände bekommt.. finde das versaut etwas das feeling von dayz, grenzt ja schon fast an cheat, wenn dich jemand durch die ganze map leuchten sieht...


----------



## pcfr3ak (14. August 2012)

Ich renne grade auch mit ner L85 AWS rum, hab 3 oder 4 von den Dingern heut gefunden o_o Ist echt ein extremer vorteil mit der Thermalsicht, allerdings hat man (wenn man auf servern ohne crosshair spielt) wieder nen Nachteil im Nahkampf, weil das ding keine Iron sights hat.

Im wald ist an mir heute n ATV mit nem Turbanträger drauf begegnet, hab ihn versucht von dem quad runterzuholen aber natürlich nix getroffen  gemerkt hat der typ anscheinend auch nix da ich mit ner SD waffe geschossen hab...

Ich mach ab jetzt wieder Jagd auf die Banditen und versuche den neuen zu helfen... hab z.B. heute am Strand nen typ aufgesammelt, der noch gar nix hatte und ich hab ihn dann mit meinem PBX nach Skalisty gefahren, dort hat er erstma ein paar Zelte ausgeräumt...  Später hat er mir noch seine TS3 Adresse gegeben und im Endeffekt haben wir dann BF3 gespielt.


----------



## Precious1337 (14. August 2012)

Wow, das klingt alles echt spannend. In ein paar Tagen hab ich das Spiel dann auch endlich, ne neue Graka dazu und schon kann der Spaß beginen


----------



## butter_milch (14. August 2012)

DearCubusSan schrieb:


> Hab Folgendes Problem: Arma 2 (bzw. DayZ) läuft flüssig, hat aber immer eine Bewegungsverzögerung von ca. 200-300 ms. Hab die Grafik schon mal komplett auf die niedrigste Stufe herunter gestellt, hat aber nichts genützt. Kompartiblitätsmodus bringt auch nichts. Grafiktreiber und Arma sind aktuell. Hab ne GTX 570 und nen Core i5-2500 und 8GB RAM. Windows 7 64 Bit


 
Eigene Dokumente\Arma 2\ArmA2OA.cfg

*GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1000;* auf *1* stellen.

Das wird zusammen mit der Mouse Smoothing Option (ganz nach links) sämtlichen Input-Lag entfernen.


----------



## Shona (14. August 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wie findet ihr euch denn eigentlich ingame immer?


Wir treffen uns einfach im Lager xD und das läuft ungefähr so ab

Ich sterbe: "Narf tod wo treffen wir uns?"
Drei andere: "Im Lager oder am Airfield am N-Bunker
Ich: "KK bin in Cherno gespawnt brauche ca. 15-20 minuten dann bin ich wieder da. Mache nur noch die schnelle Runde* da komm ich hin"

..15 Minuten späten...

Ich: "Bin jetzt in Kabanio brauche noch ca. 5 Minuten, ist alles klar da oben?"
Späher: "Alles sauber"


*schnelle Runde = Supermarkt, Feuerwehr, Schule, Krankenhaus



DarkMo schrieb:


> und läuft grob aufeinander zu. gut sind cherno oder elektro


Doch aber nicht als Treffpunkt O.o da kann man sich auch gleich von Zombies fressen lassen. Man hält sich nie länger als 5 Minuten im Süden auf, alles darüber ist tödlich.



DarkMo schrieb:


> feuerwachen, krankenhäuser und supermärkte sind a) gute treffpunkte


Warum sind wir nie auf dem Server auf dem ihr seid, da hätte euch dann schon ein paar mal die M107 durchlöschert 

GPS Daten für gute Treffpunkt - Felsformationen auf Bergen

090109
049123
048103
130106
129103

Wer nicht raus findet wo was ist sollte die DayZDB Karte mal genauer studieren 




DarkMo schrieb:


> als wichtigstes find ich erstmal futter und trinken.


Joa 2 Trinken, 2 Essen und das reicht bis aus der Map 
Ohne Essen und trinken kommt man im übrigen bis Stary und da fängt es je nachdem wie man gelaufen ist, erst an zu blinken.


Ein kleine Fausteregel: Wenn Essen/Trinken blinkt hat man noch ~10 Minuten bis man blut verliert. Um so länger ihr das also raus zögert um so länger müsst ihr nichts Essen/trinken 


QUOTE=DarkMo;4472853]l98 irgendwas aws mit nachtsichtgerät xD nutzt auch  noch die selbe muni wie die m4a1 die sheridan und ich hatten. also hab  ich jetz ewig viel mun dabei *lol*[/QUOTE]
Das ist die L85A2 AWS diese hat Nachtsicht und Wärmebild (Umschaltbar über N).
Findet man nur bei  Heli Crash Sites und sie verschiesst entweder Stanag oder Stanag SD

Die Waffe ist aber nicht so gut wie man vll denkt  behalte lieber das M4A1 und heb dir die L85 für Nachteinsätze auf. Schaden machen beide Waffen den gleichen und zwar 3555 Blut


----------



## DerpDerpington (14. August 2012)

Wie Mo schon geschrieben hat, ist es am Anfang (im Süden) eh egal ob man umgebracht wird. Wenn ich noch lebe, mit voller Ausrüstung und Mo ist tot und muss sich erst wieder einiges zusammensuchen, dann renn ich natürlich nicht nach Süden. Aber wenn wir aus irgendeinem Grund alle gestorben sind, treffen wir uns in der nächstgrößreren Stadt, um gleich Loot abzugreifen.
Wenn wir dabei sterben ist es ja auch egal, da wir eh noch nichts hatten.


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Was ist denn nun daraus geworden, dass man fürs Disconnecten derart bestraft wird, dass man ohne Zeugs an der Küste spawned? Ich habe da viel drüber gelesen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es wirklich so durchgezogen wurde oder nur ein Bug war... Das wäre wirklich nicht gut. Man würde vieles zerstören, die Arbeit der Medics beispielsweise.


----------



## lol2k (14. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> btw: dieser banditenskin scheint momentan wirklich völliger schwachsinn  zu sein... selbst mit nem frisch gespawnten char, der 0 kills hat, hab  ich diesen skin...


 
Der BanditSkin ist nicht 1:1 an den Humanitywert gekoppelt sondern an deiner generellen Spielweise mit dem Char auf die gesamte Zeit die du schon investiert hast!
Selbst nach mehreren Tagen ohne Abschuss eines anderen Spielers (Murders) behälst du das Ding noch!
Wir haben Spieler im Team die schon mit -70.000 Humanitywert durch Cherno gestreift sind - das dauert Wochen bis der Turban wieder weg ist


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun daraus geworden, dass man fürs Disconnecten derart bestraft wird, dass man ohne Zeugs an der Küste spawned? Ich habe da viel drüber gelesen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es wirklich so durchgezogen wurde oder nur ein Bug war... Das wäre wirklich nicht gut. Man würde vieles zerstören, die Arbeit der Medics beispielsweise.


 
Vorallem, was wenn man einfach 'n Disconecct hat?! Ne, das wäre zu krass, das würde die komplette Motivation nehmen und für viel Frust sorgen. Das ist alles auch nicht einfach zu lösen.
Mir persönlich fällt auch keine sinnvolle Variante ein, um das "im Kampf ausloggen" zu verhindern.


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fällt auch keine sinnvolle Variante ein, um das "im Kampf ausloggen" zu verhindern.


Na ja, jeder Spieler müsste eine fortlaufend aktualisierte Variable "fighting_level" haben, die sich daraus ergibt, inwiefern in einem bestimmten Radius geschossen wird bzw. ob er selber in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen geschossen hat. Dass da Details diskutierbar sind bzw. ob das alles machbar ist, ist eine andere Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann.

@lol2k, vor allem ist der Banditenskin doch buggy. Nach so ca. 5 Minuten wechselt man ja plötzlich in 1st person-Ansicht und zum normalen Skin (ist nicht nur mir passiert) - also da stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## lol2k (14. August 2012)

@arkim: Der halbe Mod ist n einziger Bug 

Ich kann es auch momentan keinem verübeln der aufgrund der vielen Bugs den Mod erstmal zur Seite legt - manchmal ist es eine echte Geduldsprobe - man braucht eben starke Nerven + hohe Frustrations- und Toleranzgrenze um manche Tode des Chars verkraften zu können 
Zur 3rd Person kann ich mich gar nicht äußern - seitdem ich den Mod vor mehreren Monaten gestartet habe, erlebe ich Cherno nur aus 1st person view und ganz selten mal mit crosshair! Expert-Server FTW!
Sollte der Banditskin tatsächlich buggy sein ist es wohl eine rein kosmetische Frage und daher von der Relevanz gaaanz weit hinten einzuordnen


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Ich spiele nur ungern 1st person, und zwar aus dem Grund, dass mir fast schwindelig wird in der Ansicht, auch ohne head bob. Es ist da ja auch so, dass man sich im 1st person ständig umdrehen muss, d.h. das Bild ist wesentlich häufiger in Bewegung....


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> @arkim: Der halbe Mod ist n einziger Bug
> 
> 
> Zur 3rd Person kann ich mich gar nicht äußern - seitdem ich den Mod vor mehreren Monaten gestartet habe, erlebe ich Cherno nur aus 1st person view und ganz selten mal mit crosshair! Expert-Server FTW!



Sauber! Thats how you roll! Spiele auch nur noch First Person und finds auch nurnoch geil. Der Realismusgrad steigt damit einfach so gewaltig, da man nicht mehr um Ecken schauen kann ohne seinen Kopf wirklich vorzustrecken etc.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wir haben Spieler im Team die schon mit -70.000 Humanitywert durch Cherno gestreift sind - das dauert Wochen bis der Turban wieder weg ist



Hey, inzwischen sind es nurnoch -68.987 

Habt ihr egt auch das Problem das ihr immer wieder mal einfach irgendwo an der Küste spawnt mitsamt eures Gears?


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Hey, inzwischen sind es nurnoch -68.987
> 
> Habt ihr egt auch das Problem das ihr immer wieder mal einfach irgendwo an der Küste spawnt mitsamt eures Gears?


 
Ja :/ Gestern 2x passiert. Ist schon hart zum Kotzen wenn man grad am NW Airfield ist, kurz ausloggt um aufs Klo zu gehen und was zu essen und dann beim wiedereinloggen festellt, dass man wieder in Kamenka oder so ist -.- Frustriert schon hart derzeit.


----------



## lol2k (14. August 2012)

Ich bspw. feier gerade diesen enormen Realismus des Mods - da ist 3rd Person und irgendwas hässlich Grünes in der Bildschirmmitte namens crosshair einfach nicht das richtige!
1st person und grad das Umschauen in dieser Einstellung geben dem Spiel viel mehr Tiefe! 
Auf der einen Seite laden sich tausende Spieler diesen Mod runter weil er endlich mal was anderes bietet als die Standardkost à la BF3 und MW3 oder wie der ganze Schmu heiß, aber auf der anderen Seite wird in Einstellungen gespielt, in denen Spielernamen und Distanz angezeigt werden, Crossair dabei hilfe den Gegner besser zu treffen oder die 3rd Person Sicht dafür sorgt, dass man schon um Mauern blicken und über Hügeln drüber schauen kann um den Gegner einfacher zu lokalisieren!

Das ist so als würde ich Vegetarier werden und danach Tofu in Schnitzelform kaufen - weichgespühlter content eben um es überspitzt auf den Punkt zu bringen!


----------



## Shona (14. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ja :/ Gestern 2x passiert. Ist schon hart zum Kotzen wenn man grad am NW Airfield ist, kurz ausloggt um aufs Klo zu gehen und was zu essen und dann beim wiedereinloggen festellt, dass man wieder in Kamenka oder so ist -.- Frustriert schon hart derzeit.


Das hat aber mit dem Debug Room zu tun und nicht mit dem schnellen ausloggen/einloggen weil das mache ich häufiger - Wegen falscher Zeit im Servernamen anstatt hell idt es dunkel 

Sollte es nämlich sein das man bei connecten da landet so wird man mit samt seinem Gear an die Süd Küste gespawnt ist schon seit 1.7.2.4 so

* [NEW]        Players spawning in debug area or "water world" will spawn on beach on next login (with their gear)
* [NEW]        Client will automatically spawn player out of debug and waterworld to last known position

Wobei sich das widerspricht aber eins von beidem passiert definitv 



> aber auf der anderen Seite wird in Einstellungen gespielt, in denen  Spielernamen und Distanz angezeigt werden, Crossair dabei hilfe den  Gegner besser zu treffen oder die 3rd Person Sicht dafür sorgt, dass man  schon um Mauern blicken und über Hügeln drüber schauen kann um den  Gegner einfacher zu lokalisieren!


Dann spiel es nicht...jeder Server admin hat das recht es so ein zu stellen wie er will! Somit kannste dir auch nen eignen Server holen und da dein Krempel einstellen

Achja hier die Original Einstellung für Veteran, da wurde nämlich gar nichts umgestellt, deine Einstellungen sind eigentlich "Experte" -.-"


```
class [B]Veteran[/B]
    {
        class Flags
        {
            Armor=1;
            FriendlyTag=0;
            EnemyTag=0;
            HUD=1;
            HUDPerm=0;
            HUDWp=1;
            HUDWpPerm=0;
            WeaponCursor=1;
            AutoAim=0;
            AutoGuideAT=0;
            3rdPersonView=1;
            ClockIndicator=0;
            Map=0;
            Tracers=1;
            AutoSpot=0;
            UltraAI=0;
            DeathMessages=0;
            NetStats=1;
            VonID=1;
        };


class[B] Expert[/B]
    {
        class Flags
        {
            Armor=0;
            FriendlyTag=0;
            EnemyTag=0;
            HUD=1;
            HUDPerm=0;
            HUDWp=1;
            HUDWpPerm=1;
            WeaponCursor=0;
            AutoAim=0;
            AutoGuideAT=0;
            3rdPersonView=0;
            ClockIndicator=1;
            Map=0;
            Tracers=1;
            AutoSpot=0;
            UltraAI=0;
            DeathMessages=0;
            NetStats=1;
            VonID=0;
        };
```


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Obwohl ich nun einige Zeit spiele in 3rd-Person-Ansicht, ich kann es nicht lassen:
*Streckt Ihr auch immer euren Kopf aus, nach oben, links oder rechts, um hinter Mauern oder Gebäude schauen zu können?  *
Ich kann es nicht lassen! Meine zweite Gehirnzelle bemerkt dann jedes Mal von neuem, dass das nichts bringt 

Und erzählt mir nichts von Realismus. Es gibt 1000 Gegenbeispiele und 10000 Ungereimtheiten, mangels Erfahrung mit echten Zombies. Gerade die ganzen Leute, die sich abgrenzen wollen (die Elite!), die aber jede Szene hat, faseln von Realismus. Realismus ist erst, wenn man persönlich am PC krepiert.
Das Spiel hat das Potenzial, jeden Geschmack zu bedienen. Und jeder ist mal in unterschiedlicher Stimmung. Ich habe nicht immer Lust auf PVP (PVP: da bin ich dann ein COD-Kid nach Meinung der Elite) und nicht immer Lust auf ein Langzeitprojekt (da gehöre ich auf einmal zu den Guten), mit Wanderung nach Norden, viel Wald usw...
Unterschiedliche Server können unterschiedliche Präferenzen bedienen. Das muss noch ein bißchen deutlicher angezeigt werden - so profitieren alle davon.
Anderen vorschreiben, wie sie zu spielen haben, sich selbst für die totalen Checker erklären, das brauche ich in meiner Freizeit nicht. Dafür haben wir im RL schon die Grünen.

Ihr dürft mir nun applaudieren. 

Und das mit "wir sind die Elite" ist immer relativ. Begibt man sich aus diesen Kreisen heraus, gibt es andere Eliten. Ich kenne viele Leute aus Unternehmerkreisen, umtriebige, hart arbeitende Leute. kommt das Wort auf Computerspiele, dann hört man vor allem: "Haben die sonst nichts zu tun?" - also. "Wir sind die geilsten" ist relativ.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Hey, inzwischen sind es nurnoch -68.987


 
Warum so wenig  meins liegt bei -192214


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Warum so wenig  meins liegt bei -192214


 
Noch so einer der jeden Survivor direkt über den Haufen ballert


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. August 2012)

Mein Maximum war 37 Kills :/ aber das wird ja eh gespeichert, darum bekomme ich ja nach jedem Respawn den Banditen Skin 

Ich baller jeden über den Haufen weil ich am anfang als armer Newbie sofort getötet wurde


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Mein Maximum war 37 Kills :/ aber das wird ja eh gespeichert, darum bekomme ich ja nach jedem Respawn den Banditen Skin
> 
> Ich baller jeden über den Haufen weil ich am anfang als armer Newbie sofort getötet wurde


 
Und wenn von deinem Maximum mit 37 Kills jeder so wie du gedacht hat, hast du 1369 Kills alleine damit verursacht. ICH HOFFE DU FÜHLST DICH JETZT GUT, DU UNMENSCH!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. August 2012)

Ja, genau so wurde ich auch geprägt, und nach und nach drang das Böse immer weiter in mir vor


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. August 2012)

wie bekommt man denn die üblen grafikfehler weg, wegen denen man in manche richtungen gar nicht mehr richtig schauen kann?


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Ich hab eben gelesen, dass das setzen des "Video Memorys"(oder so ähnlich) auf Default helfen soll, habs aber noh nicht probiert. Ansonsten stell ich, wenn ich grad üble Bugs hab, Vsync an bzw. aus, dann gehts für den Moment.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. August 2012)

Ingame "shift" und "numblock minus" zusammen drücken und dann flush auf der tastatur eingeben


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ingame "shift" und "numblock minus" zusammen drücken und dann flush auf der tastatur eingeben


 
Hab ich gestern auch ausprobiert, brachte bei mir aber genau 0


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. August 2012)

irgendjemand in der Nähe von Elektro und lust zu zocken?


----------



## Sharidan (14. August 2012)

Ja, setzt dem Videomemory auf default runter dann sind die Fehler weg.


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> irgendjemand in der Nähe von Elektro und lust zu zocken?


 
Wenn du heut Abend noch spielst wär ich wohl dabei! So ab 17:30!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (14. August 2012)

Ja ich denke da bin ich noch da 

Mir ist eben was unglaubliches passiert.
Ich sitzt also in Elektro aufm Krankenhausdach und seh dass da son Tp aufm Sniperhügel rumrennt, als er dann also endlich mal stehen blieb hab ich ihn direkt ins Visier genommen, schön genullt und gerade als ich abdrücke (die Kugel war quasi schon in der Luft) spawnt ein Typ genau vor ihm und fängt sich die Kügel, das eigentliche Opfer natürlich direkt ausgeloggt. Armes Schwein


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Ja, setzt dem Videomemory auf default runter dann sind die Fehler weg.


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Änderungen flushen halt den GPU-Ram genauso wie der "flush"-Befehl in der Konsole. Und irgendwann sind die Artefakte wieder da, nachdem das Video-RAM vollgelaufen ist.


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ja ich denke da bin ich noch da
> 
> Mir ist eben was unglaubliches passiert.
> Ich sitzt also in Elektro aufm Krankenhausdach und seh dass da son Tp aufm Sniperhügel rumrennt, als er dann also endlich mal stehen blieb hab ich ihn direkt ins Visier genommen, schön genullt und gerade als ich abdrücke (die Kugel war quasi schon in der Luft) spawnt ein Typ genau vor ihm und fängt sich die Kügel, das eigentliche Opfer natürlich direkt ausgeloggt. Armes Schwein


 
Wow! One in a million times!  Sowas passiert doch echt nie  Wie cool! 

Aber um mich natürlich meiner Haltung treu zu bleiben: Echt unmöglich dass du andere Mitspieler tötest!


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Fexzz, hast Du schon was erreicht bzgl. Kumbajaaaa-Mod, wo man dann auch Friedenstauben und Kerzen looten und Lichterketten bilden kann?  Wo das Spielziel fair gehandelte Bohnen sind?


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Fexzz, hast Du schon was erreicht bzgl. Kumbajaaaa-Mod, wo man dann auch Friedenstauben und Kerzen looten und Lichterketten bilden kann?


 
Hab dich auch lieb!


----------



## Shona (14. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab eben gelesen, dass das setzen des "Video  Memorys"(oder so ähnlich) auf Default helfen soll, habs aber noh nicht  probiert. Ansonsten stell ich, wenn ich grad üble Bugs hab, Vsync an  bzw. aus, dann gehts für den Moment.


Haste das im DayZ Forum gelesen, weil nachdem ich mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt habe und das dann funktioniert hat, hab ich das mehrfach ins DayZ Forum reingehauen 
Man muss aber je nachdem Vsync an/aus machen, scheint unterschiedlich zu sein



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ingame "shift" und "numblock minus" zusammen drücken und dann flush auf der tastatur eingeben


Wurde bei mir noch schlimmer als es eh schon war 



arkim schrieb:


> Und irgendwann sind die Artefakte wieder da, nachdem das Video-RAM vollgelaufen ist.


Nope seit gut einer Woche keine Artefakte mehr, vorher hab ich da immer hin und her gestellt weil es immer weider mal kam.
Seit dem ich aber "Video Memory" auf "Default" habe sowie "Vsync off " habe ich kein einziges mehr gehabt 



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Mir ist eben was unglaubliches passiert.
> Ich  sitzt also in Elektro aufm Krankenhausdach und seh dass da son Tp aufm  Sniperhügel rumrennt, als er dann also endlich mal stehen blieb hab ich  ihn direkt ins Visier genommen, schön genullt und gerade als ich  abdrücke (die Kugel war quasi schon in der Luft) spawnt ein Typ genau  vor ihm und fängt sich die Kügel, das eigentliche Opfer natürlich direkt  ausgeloggt. Armes Schwein


 Besser wäre es aber gewesen wenn du alle zwei getroffen hättest leider geht das aber in Arma II nicht^^

Wir sind gestern auf einen Server connected und kaum bin ich drauf seh ich einen im Feuerwehrhaus. Gleich Zeroing umgestellt und abgedrückt und er war hin, der war aber nicht alleine da waren noch zwei dabei.
Wir zu dritt drauf geballert aber alle daneben  dann sind sie anscheinend unten aus dem Feuerwehhaus raus.

Der einie hat sich zu mir hoch geschlichen versucht mich mit dem Revolver zu holen, ich wechsel auf die M4A1 SD, lad nach und baller ihn weg. Der hat mich nicht einmal getroffen obwohl er drirekt neben mir war O.o so schlecht kann man doch gar nicht sein^^

Danach haben wir uns zurück gezogen da über uns immer wieder mal ein Helli flog der direkt zu uns geschossen hat. Das ging ca. 5-10 Minuten, dann auf einmal 5 Tote hintereinander und wir schon das ist ein Cheater auf dem Server...kurz gewartet nichts passiert aber der Helli ist weg. Hm ok dann ist der Trottel wahrscheinlich abgestürzt^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Gleich Zeroing umgestellt und abgedrückt und er war hin, der war aber nicht alleine da waren noch zwei dabei.


 was ist denn zeroing?
und wo bekommt man eigentlich die richtig coolen knarren sowie die tarnanzüge her?


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Zeroing ist die Entfernungseinstellungen für Scharfschützen und einige Sturmgewehre. Wenn dein Ziel 500m entfernt ist und du das Zeroing auf 500 stellst, kannst du genau auf dein Ziel zielen und die Kugel wird vermutlich treffen.

Stellst du das Zeroing zu niedrig, musst du höher zielen und umgekehrt.

Ich hoffe das war richtig.


----------



## arkim (14. August 2012)

Invisible, wo man die Dinge finden kann wirst Du schon herausfinden. Schau Dir mal dayzdb.com an, da wirst Du einige Hinweise finden, auch mit Hilfe der Karte.


----------



## Shona (14. August 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> was ist denn zeroing?


Du kannst damit die Entfernung einstellen.    So zu sagen den Nullpunkt neu definieren und auf eine andere Entfernung setzen 

Wenn du den Standard Wert drin läst was bei der M107 600m ist dann musst du drunter halten um Entfernungen zwischen 0-540 Meter zu treffen
Da die Feuerwehr von mir nur ~340m weit weg war hab ich die Entfernung auf 300 Meter gestellt, so musste ich nur ein wenig drüber halten und er hatte nen Headshot gehabt.




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man eigentlich die richtig coolen knarren sowie die tarnanzüge her?


Die meisten guten Waffen wie die M4A1 CCO SD findest in Baracken am MW Airfield. 
Die Sniperwaffen wie die AS50 und die M107 findet man nur an Helli Crash Sites
Camo sowie Ghillie findest du in ganz normalen Häusern wie z. B. die roten Hochhäuser in Cherno gegenüber vom Krankenhaus
Wo du aber etwas findest siehst du hier DayZ Map - DayZDB wenn du mal auf einen Knubbel drückst.

Um aber manche Sachen zu finden muss man sehr viel looten und das funktioniert ganz einfach.
Man geht in eine Barracke und räumt diese komplett aus so das nichts mehr drin liegt - Einfach draußen vor die Tür schmeissen oder wie wir es machen Zeds anlocken leise erschiessen und diese dann damit vollstopfen.

Nun dauert es ein paar Minuten dann spawnt wieder neues Zeug und das wiederholt man bis man das Zeug hat das man will, so haben wir unser Zeugs auch gelootet 
Das wichtigste ist aber das man mindestens 2 Späher hat die das Flugfeld ständig im Blick haben und so ungebetene Gäste frühzeitig ankündigen bzw. auschalten.

außerdem muss man in den baracken sowie an den militärzelten in Stary sehr auf Serverhopper aufpassen weil diese auf einem vor einem sitzen können


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Yesss, Motorrad gefunden <3 Leider nur out of Fuel


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. August 2012)

Lust wer DayZ zu zocken? Hab grad voll bock  entweder bei mir im TS oder bei jemand anderem  TS ip von mir steht in der Signatur


----------



## Sharidan (14. August 2012)

Bock immer, nur muss ich mir erstmal wieder Equip suchen


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

****, ist einer Mobil und kann mir Benzin und Painkiller bringen? Zahle in unendlicher Dankbarkeit und STANAGs. :[ Hab nach stundenlangem Suchen ein Motorrad gefunden und es ist leer und ich zittere wegen Schmerzen. :|

Edit: Ein einziger Kanister würde reichen, bin derzeit in der Nähe von Krastonav!


----------



## Shona (14. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Yesss, Motorrad gefunden <3 Leider nur out of Fuel


 Mehr kann da auch nicht sein^^ das repariert sich nämlich von selbst wenn man absteigt 

Da ich mir aber schon 2 mal das genick wegen so nem Teil gebrochen habe umgehe ich diese^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. August 2012)

Heute mal cooler Tag  Mit paar anderen von hier 

Und endlich mal keine Grafikbugs <3  Ach beachtet meine Menschlichkeit nicht


----------



## ankabo (15. August 2012)

Gibt es beim Bandit-Skin einen Bug mit dem Rucksack?
Renne durch Cherno, will einem Kollegen helfen (neu im Spiel), höre eine Spieler. Alles klar, ballere ihn mit meiner AKM über den Haufen. Der hatte alles mögliche dabei, endlich habe ich ein Coyote Pack und ein GPS  
In der Schule (oder was das ist) in Electro gegenüber vom Supermarkt verrecke ich durch einen Grafikbug, da mich ein Z durch die Wand bewusstos schlägt und ein anderer anfängt an mir zu knabbern. Wache bei Cherno wieder auf und will mir mein Zeug holen, schaffe es auch. Treffe meinen Kollegen, ab in den Supermarkt, erst braucht ewig zum looten. Höre Schritte, Schüsse und sage ihm, erst soll sich in die Ecke stellen. Der Typ kommt in den Supermarkt, knalle ihn ab und mit ihm eine Flut an Zs. 
Alles klar, raus dort und schnell weiter. Ich trage nun einen Bandit-Skin und wir wollen zu einem Deer Stand. Unterwegs gehen meine Humanity-Werte hoch. Ich bewundere kurz meinen Skin von außen, auf einmal wechselt alles in 1st Person, wechselt automatisch auf die Pistole und mein Kollege fragt, wie ich denn den Skin wechseln kann.
Ende vom Lied... Ich wieder Survivor, doch mein Coyote ist weg. Der Inhalt davon soviel wie geht ist zwar im normalen Pack drin, doch das ist doch Mist. Ist das eine Art Bestrafung oder so? Bin bestimmt wieder Opfer eines Bugs geworden.

Achja...Mir muss mal jemand erklären, was an Stary Sobor so toll sein soll. War nun 4x in kürzester Zeit auf unterschiedlichsten Servern dort, habe alles abgesucht. In den Zelten und drum herum lagen maximal AKM und AK74, aber sonst nichts besonderes außer Munition. Ich habe dort ein wenig mehr erwartet, sowas wie Coyote Pack (noch nicht einmal ein Alice lag dort) NVG, geile Waffen oder GPS, doch nichts davon. Da habe ich auf Deer Stands und in den roten Häusern bei Cherno und Berezino schon 100x besseres Zeug gefunden. Oder habe ich einfach nur Pech, wenn ich dort bin?


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Achja...Mir muss mal jemand erklären, was an Stary Sobor so toll sein soll. War nun 4x in kürzester Zeit auf unterschiedlichsten Servern dort, habe alles abgesucht. In den Zelten und drum herum lagen maximal AKM und AK74, aber sonst nichts besonderes außer Munition. Ich habe dort ein wenig mehr erwartet, sowas wie Coyote Pack (noch nicht einmal ein Alice lag dort) NVG, geile Waffen oder GPS, doch nichts davon. Da habe ich auf Deer Stands und in den roten Häusern bei Cherno und Berezino schon 100x besseres Zeug gefunden. Oder habe ich einfach nur Pech, wenn ich dort bin?


Also ich bin meist an den Zelten gestorben. Und die waren normalerweise gelootet, habe da auch nichts gefunden. Stary selber kenne ich nur vom offline Durchfahren - da kann nicht so viel sein...

Wenn man Nahrung und Zubehör braucht, ist ja Polana sehr geil. Der Supermarkt war eigentlich immer voll, da treibt sich keiner rum. Immer fand ich Streichhölzer, Maps und Fernglas, was man halt so braucht. Und da sind auch mehrstöckige Häuser direkt gegenüber, wo es auch nochmal was zu holen gibt.

Was ist denn in Berezino so von Interesse? Das Militärzeltlager?


----------



## Fexzz (15. August 2012)

In Stary gibts halt Standardmilitär Gear, wie AK, AKM, AKS-Kobra oder M4'A irgendwas. NVGs etc gibts weder dort, noch in Berezino oder so. NVG und anderes High Value Military Gear gibts nur in abgestürzten Helis und oder den Barracken aufm NW Airfield (oder eben von toten spielern.)

Stary is halt ganz nützlich, weils nicht so weit weg ist wie das NWA und aufgrund der vielen Zelte sogut wie immer irgendwelche Waffen dort sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Was ist denn in Berezino so von Interesse? Das Militärzeltlager?


 

2x Supermarkt
1x Krankenhaus
1x Officebuilding
6x diese mehrstöckigen Gebäude
2x Deer Stand
viele Industriehallen und Wohnhäuser
Millitärlager

und das beste...keine Spieler  (keine Ahnung wieso, da gibts fast alles )


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

Toller Start in den DayZ-Morgen. Erster Spawn direkt beim Balota-Airfield, natürlich war nichts zu holen. Ich also ohne Waffen, ohne alles weiter zu den Zelten. Dann läuft ein Axt-Mann hinter mir her, na gut, ich renne, dann höre ich Schüsse, ich blute, bleibe stehen, mache gar nichts mehr. Egal, der Typ postiert sich trotzdem vor mir und BANG. Ganz ehrlich: da war mir auch nach ALT-F4, einfach, damit nicht ich mich ärgere sondern die Spinner, die Leute abknallen, die keine Waffen haben.

Zweiter Start bei Solnichny. Also Route nach Polana genommen. Erste große Scheune, plötzlich falle ich tot um, kein Schuß, 12k Blut. Server "RU 1", kann doch wieder nur Pfusch sein.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Toller Start in den DayZ-Morgen. Erster Spawn direkt beim Balota-Airfield, natürlich war nichts zu holen. Ich also ohne Waffen, ohne alles weiter zu den Zelten. Dann läuft ein Axt-Mann hinter mir her, na gut, ich renne, dann höre ich Schüsse, ich blute, bleibe stehen, mache gar nichts mehr. Egal, der Typ postiert sich trotzdem vor mir und BANG. Ganz ehrlich: da war mir auch nach ALT-F4, einfach, damit nicht ich mich ärgere sondern die Spinner, die Leute abknallen, die keine Waffen haben.
> 
> Zweiter Start bei Solnichny. Also Route nach Polana genommen. Erste große Scheune, plötzlich falle ich tot um, kein Schuß, 12k Blut. Server "RU 1", kann doch wieder nur Pfusch sein.



Wie voll sind den die Server auf welchen du spielst?  

Ich gehe wen dann nur auf Server wo max. zehn weitere Spieler sind. Alles andere ist mir viel zu voll!


----------



## ankabo (15. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 2x Supermarkt
> 1x Krankenhaus
> 1x Officebuilding
> 6x diese mehrstöckigen Gebäude
> ...



So ist es, dort gibt es einfach alles 

Aber, es gab eine Zeit, da hatte es sich echt herumgesprochen. Dort lagen dann, so wie in Electro, schön Sniper mit Blick auf die Zelte.
Dort in den Zelten gibt es aber nichts tolles, dass findet man alles an den Deer Stands dort oder in den roten Wohnhäusern und in den Supermärkten.


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wie voll sind den die Server auf welchen du spielst?
> 
> Ich gehe wen dann nur auf Server wo max. zehn weitere Spieler sind. Alles andere ist mir viel zu voll!


 
Na ja, eher so 20. Richtig voll sind die Server mit guten Pings ja kaum noch. Wenn sie leer sind, sind es meist Nachtserver, das macht mir momentan keinen Spaß.

Dritter Einsatz: Am Balota-Airstrip doch tatsächlich eine AK74 gefunden, sonst mal wieder nichts. Einen Waffenlosen noch freundlich gegrüßt, der grüßte sogar zurück. Dann da hinten den Hochsitz abgecheckt - BANG. Und wieder bei Null.


----------



## ankabo (15. August 2012)

Wisst ihr was auch böse ist, nun wo man keinen Respawn mehr machen kann? Wenn euch mal wieder jemand mit der Axt verfolgt, zieht ihn in den Wald, weit weg von allem und brecht ihm die Beine. Dann soll er mal zusehen und schön kriechen


----------



## Yellowbear (15. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihr was auch böse ist, nun wo man keinen Respawn mehr machen kann? Wenn euch mal wieder jemand mit der Axt verfolgt, zieht ihn in den Wald, weit weg von allem und brecht ihm die Beine. Dann soll er mal zusehen und schön kriechen



Ich dachte, wenn man gebrochene Beine hat, wird der Respawn-Button wieder aktiviert?


----------



## ankabo (15. August 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wenn man gebrochene Beine hat, wird der Respawn-Button wieder aktiviert?


 
Hatte gestern gebrochene Beine und es ist mir nicht aufgefallen.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass die Zs nun viel "flüssiger" laufen und man besser zielen kann. Außerdem finde ich nicht mehr alle so wahnsinnig schnell, dass man meistens gut davon kommt.


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wenn man gebrochene Beine hat, wird der Respawn-Button wieder aktiviert?


 Las ich auch, ist aber nicht so.
@Ankabo: Häh? Dann kann man nicht laufen, nur kriechen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. August 2012)

Wir haben gestern so viele Zeltlager gefunden, und eins davon war mitten aufm NW Flughafen  Paar M107ner drinn, AS50, MP5 Schallgedämpft und so weiter


----------



## ankabo (15. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Las ich auch, ist aber nicht so.
> @Ankabo: Häh? Dann kann man nicht laufen, nur kriechen.


 
Nein, ich meine, dass die Zs nun viel flüssiger unterwegs sind. Hat nichts mit einem Beinbruch zu tun, nur generell


----------



## Fexzz (15. August 2012)

Also ich hab mir gestern die Beine absichtlich gebrochen und konnte dann Respawnen ;o


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

*Schade, dass ich das nicht mehr erlebt habe *

Und zwar habe ich in Elektro einen Jackpot getroffen. M107, Rangefinder, NV Goggles, 3 Satchel Charges, Map usw. Sehr nett. Das habe ich mir dann mal dank Axt erobert (ich liebe dieses Knack-Geräusch), nette Überraschung für den ehemaligen Besitzer, der leider vom Ableben gebrauch machen musste.
Nun, dann ein bißchen gesnipert, dann wieder nach Elektro, weil ich brauchte Action und etwas zu essen, war nur bei 3k Blut. Na ja, "für heute ists auch genug", dachte ich mir und man soll ja nicht an seinen Sachen hängen. Zwei von diesen Zeitbomben hatte ich schon benutzt, nun hatte ich einen Angreifer, der mich mit einer AK getroffen und verfolgt hat. Da war nicht mehr viel zu retten. Also Zeitbombe abgelegt, 30s eingestellt, hingestellt, geschossen, yeah, der Angreifer kam und ich zielte noch einmal schön daneben... da hat er mich weggeknallt. Ich denke mal, er wird noch so 5 Sekunden Zeit gehabt haben, um sich über die Beute zu freuen   

Ach so, und davor war da einer, der hat mich angegriffen, ich zurückgeschossen und dachte er sei tot, aber er war nur bewusstlos. Habe ihm ein bißchen ein Tänzchen aufgeführt, ihn durch die Gegend gezogen, um ihn dann doch... Ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Shona (15. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Bandit-Skin einen Bug mit dem Rucksack?
> ....
> Alles klar, raus dort und schnell weiter. Ich trage nun einen Bandit-Skin und wir wollen zu einem Deer Stand. Unterwegs gehen meine Humanity-Werte hoch. Ich bewundere kurz meinen Skin von außen, auf einmal wechselt alles in 1st Person, wechselt automatisch auf die Pistole und mein Kollege fragt, wie ich denn den Skin wechseln kann.
> Ende vom Lied... Ich wieder Survivor, doch mein Coyote ist weg. Der Inhalt davon soviel wie geht ist zwar im normalen Pack drin, doch das ist doch Mist. Ist das eine Art Bestrafung oder so? Bin bestimmt wieder Opfer eines Bugs geworden.


Server verlassen komplett bis in den Serverbrowser und neu einloggen, erst dann wird alles gespeichert. Das gleiche passiert nämlich auch beim Camo/Gillie wenn man nicht vorher den Rucksack dropped 



ankabo schrieb:


> Achja...Mir muss mal jemand erklären, was an Stary Sobor so toll sein soll. War nun 4x in kürzester Zeit auf unterschiedlichsten Servern dort, habe alles abgesucht. In den Zelten und drum herum lagen maximal AKM und AK74, aber sonst nichts besonderes außer Munition. Ich habe dort ein wenig mehr erwartet, sowas wie Coyote Pack (noch nicht einmal ein Alice lag dort) NVG, geile Waffen oder GPS, doch nichts davon. Da habe ich auf Deer Stands und in den roten Häusern bei Cherno und Berezino schon 100x besseres Zeug gefunden. Oder habe ich einfach nur Pech, wenn ich dort bin?


Fange mal an richtig zu looten und nicht einfach nur vorbeirennen und schauen was es gibt 



Shona schrieb:


> Um aber manche Sachen zu finden muss man sehr viel looten und das funktioniert ganz einfach.
> Man  geht in eine Barracke und räumt diese komplett aus so das nichts mehr  drin liegt - Einfach draußen vor die Tür schmeissen oder wie wir es  machen Zeds anlocken leise erschiessen und diese dann damit vollstopfen.
> 
> Nun  dauert es ein paar Minuten dann spawnt wieder neues Zeug und das  wiederholt man bis man das Zeug hat das man will, so haben wir unser  Zeugs auch gelootet
> ...


 Da nennt man looten und genau deshalb ist Stary sowie das NW Airfield so beliebt, da kann man super looten  Wir machen neben Mahunt nichts anders als looten weil man ansonsten die "guten" Waffen wie die M4A1 SD gar nicht findet, außer man hat viel glück


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *Schade, dass ich das nicht mehr erlebt habe *
> 
> Und zwar habe ich in Elektro einen Jackpot getroffen. M107, Rangefinder, NV Goggles, 3 Satchel Charges, Map usw. Sehr nett. Das habe ich mir dann mal dank Axt erobert,


 
Der Stand nicht zufällig Afk rum? in der nähe von der 2ten Feuerwache?


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

Nope, der war nicht AFK. Das war in Elektro direkt an der Schule und er wollte da rein. Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, warum man mit solchen Sachen dahin geht.


----------



## ankabo (15. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Server verlassen komplett bis in den Serverbrowser und neu einloggen, erst dann wird alles gespeichert. Das gleiche passiert nämlich auch beim Camo/Gillie wenn man nicht vorher den Rucksack dropped



Also wenn man Bandit ist, raus, rein und der Turban bleibt dann mit dem Pack vorhanden und gespeichert?



Shona schrieb:


> Fange mal an richtig zu looten und nicht einfach nur vorbeirennen und schauen was es gibt



Was meinst du, was ich gemacht habe? Oftmals liegen die Sachen ja im Boden, doch da war nix tolles.


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2012)

oh man, was für 2 tage ^^

gestern früh mal aufm nw airfield rumgekrochen un bissl was gefunden. nochma ne zweite l85 aws geschiss dings bums da. gefreut wien schnitzel, eingepackt fürn sheridan oder flo und noch nen träcker gefunden im wäldchen dahinter  ewig rumgekraucht un bis aufn motor sogar alles repariert bekommen  dann klingelts handy - 15mins bis ich zur arbeit muss, verdammt. zurück gekraucht, rein in das ding und los auf nen loch in der mauer. dollerweise sonen liegenden baum übersehn, ganz leicht vorn an der spitze angedischt - bleibt die hütte stehn. obwohl ichs scho zigma in videos sah und hätte wissen müssen, was das bedeuted, blieb ich natürlich sitzen xD

boooom. 1500 blut, am bluten un 3 mins bewusstlos. najagut, tot, ich muss dringenst zur arbeit, also möhre einfach ausgemacht und ab. abends war dann sheridan wieder da und ich hab ihn hochgelotzt. konnt sogar den ort super beschreiben und bin im endeffekt tatsächlich 2m neben ihm gespawnt. hatte noch knapp 700 blut und er hatte keine interaktionsmöglichkeit xD bei ungefähr 100 blut konnt er mich verbinden - leider doch zu spät. naja, wenigstens konnt er mein equip übernehmen (er war ja auch kurz vorher gestorben und ich hatte nvg un antibiotika zum bsp von ihm übernommen gehabt - sprich er war so ziemlich ohne alles unterwegs *g* nujo, hatte also wieder sein nvg + die 2 aws knarren da mit mun zum drin baden, nur leider nix zu futtern un zu saufen mehr xD naja, die details machen das leben aus wa? 

k, ich unten in elektro gespawned, meinen ghili konnte er leider nich retten  bin ich durch die schule, 2 größere wohnhäuser, supermarkt und beide feuerwachen durch. fast alles mit stacheldrahtzaun dicht -.- frag mich wer sowas macht  naja, hab dann bis auf die letzte feuerwache beim e-werk trotzdem alles betreten können, aber das teil war echt bombendicht versiegelt man. naja, bin ich nochma in die nahem industrieloot baracken und finde? eine toolbox  also: leck mich stacheldraht, kaputt geschnitten, rein da und... nix gefunden ><

ende des gestrigen tages: ich hatte wieder nen ghilli (oben aufm schuldach *lol*), messer, streichhölzer, axt usw, alles was man brauch - nur keine karte :/ sogar ne militär taschenlampe. aber nirgends ne verdammte karte. zudem ne double barreled shotgun mit 3mags und nem revolver mit 4 5 mags. top. naja, stück nördlich innen wald und ausgeloggt.

joa, heute wieder rauf aufn server und will zu der scheune bei den beiden staudämmen nördlich aus cherno raus, da steht vor dem einen (es war wieder tiefste nacht aufm server ^^) nen heli oO ich voll die panik geschoben. lässt ja keiner einfach son ding da stehn. zudem war sheridan nähe stary am verdursten, dank meiner tollen haushalterei  ich kein nvg mehr und konnt die gegend ned absuchen und 3 leute von nem clan mit auf dem server. fersengeld und abdafür ^^ rin in die scheune (mein eigentliches kurzziel) und nix gefunden. also weiter immer in strassennähe lang. kurz bevor ich bei ihm war mit nem rucksack voller hässlicher dosen aller sorten  findet er nen see und betankt seine flaschen ^^ nujut, kurz drauf getroffen und zusammen wieder runter zum heli. irgendwann angekommen, immernoch alles ruhig, der wald nach bestem ermessen leer und die bude steht da immernoch.

tjo, im endeffekt hab ich mich mal als pilot probiert. alles grün, benzin voll, geil. rotor ein, starten, rundflug >< sind dann erstmal zu dem kleinen NE airfield rauf und landung hat auch ganz gut geklappt *g* ham dann aber nix wirklich tolles gefunden und wollten nochmal zusammen aufs NW airfield. also zurück zum heli und in die nähe geflogen. kA wie weit mer das ding hört, jedenfalls gefühlt gut entfernt auf ner lichtung gelandet. dann wolltmer nochmal beim teufelsschloss vorbei un guggen ob seine leiche noch liegt, war aber scho weg. dann weiter zum airfield und geschaut ob meine ranzige leiche noch liegt, war aber auch weg. ham dann aber nen stück weiter nen traktorwrack gefunden ^^ wenn das meiner war, hats ihn weit geschleudert  joa, ham dann nochn bissl die baracken durchstöbert und zu allem überfluss noch nan atv gefunden ^^

achja, ne m4a1 cco sd konnt ich noch abstauben  aufm weg zum atv grinste uns dann noch ne heli crashsite an  war alles dabei heut ^^ lag nen mg48 rum, ne pp irgendwas SD, aber leider ohne muni und nochma ne dritte l85 aws dingsbums ^^ alles in den atv und damit ab zum heli. aufm weg dahin kam nen kumpel von sheridan online der noch ganz neu dabei is. hatte also dementsprechend auch noch ned viel und wir uns verabredet ihn zu überraschen ^^ wir also zum heli und ab in seine richtung am balota airfield *g* er hat auch gut geschaut ^^ meinte im ts nur plötzlich "********, da kommt nen heli. der hat mich glaub gesehn. hält an un will landen...". nach der nächsten - nur natürlichen - reaktion hatten wir uns aber verraten: "soll ich mal drauf schießen?" - *im chor* "NEEEIIINNN" 

joa, dann ham wir ihn eingesammelt und sind noch ne kleine runde über cherno und diverse burgen und städchen geflogen bis wir wieder beim NE airfield waren, da ham wir aufgetankt (bzw ich, während die andern beiden nach ausrüstung für unsren neuen suchten) und nach einem feuergefecht in den hangars (ich wartete bereits im heli) rannten sie raus und ich schmiss hollywoodreif schonma die kiste an. alle an bord und sofort gings los  ham dann die runde beim atv wieder beendet und jetzt erstmal pause ><

un jetz nochma fix schauen, was ich so an bildchen anbieten kann. sheridan hat glaube auch knapp 80gb videos mit fraps gedreht  hoffentlich bekommt ers konvertiert für yt.


----------



## Shona (15. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Also wenn man Bandit ist, raus, rein und der Turban bleibt dann mit dem Pack vorhanden und gespeichert?


Jop so war es bei mir jedenfalls und seit dem bleibt der Rucksack bei Skin wechsel.




ankabo schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was ich gemacht habe? Oftmals liegen die Sachen ja im Boden, doch da war nix tolles.


Hast du auch mein Zitat darunter gelsen was ich geschrieben hatte?
Wenn die Sachen im Boden liegen sind sie frisch gespawnt, gehe gut 5 Meter weg und wieder hin dann kann man es auch looten.

Achja bis da mal was gutes kommt können Stunden vergehen deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben das man looten nur mit Spähern machen sollte die immer die Umgebung im Blick haben vor allem den Sniperberg in Stary.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (15. August 2012)

Wie siehts denn bei euch mit dem neuen update aus ?
Bei mir will's einfach nicht funzen.

Habe mir die Dateien schon runtergeladen und manuell eingefügt, aber ich steck immer noch in Version 1.7.2.4 .
Somit kann ich auch auf keine Server mehr joinen... Und die restlichen Server mit der alten Version freezen im Ladebalken.


----------



## Sharidan (15. August 2012)

Keine Probleme mehr, ich nutz aber auch nicht mehr den SIX Luncher der is Crap. Hab jetzt Play with Six ... der Updatet richtig


----------



## Billy.Mc John (15. August 2012)

Ich war gerade mit ein paar aus dem Forum aufm Sniperhügel in Elektro, aufeinmal spawnt ein Hacker zwischen uns, wir natürlich voller Panik erstmal 3 Magazine mit der M107 in den reingeballert, natürlich ist er nicht down gegangen. Dann haben wirs auf die softe Art versucht und ihm über Ingame Voice erstmal nett hallo gesagt, er hatte zurückgegrüßt, ich hab ihn zum Spaß gefragt ob er ne AS50 TWS spawnen kann und schwupps bin ich voll ausgerüstet mit AS50TWS, Coyote, Rangefinder, NV, Goldene AKU und allem drum und dran 
Was man findet darf man ja bekanntlich behalten


----------



## Fexzz (15. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mit ein paar aus dem Forum aufm Sniperhügel in Elektro, aufeinmal spawnt ein Hacker zwischen uns, wir natürlich voller Panik erstmal 3 Magazine mit der M107 in den reingeballert, natürlich ist er nicht down gegangen. Dann haben wirs auf die softe Art versucht und ihm über Ingame Voice erstmal nett hallo gesagt, er hatte zurückgegrüßt, ich hab ihn zum Spaß gefragt ob er ne AS50 TWS spawnen kann und schwupps bin ich voll ausgerüstet mit AS50TWS, Coyote, Rangefinder, NV, Goldene AKU und allem drum und dran
> Was man findet darf man ja bekanntlich behalten


 


Ich hoff, dass das nicht dein Ernst ist...


----------



## Sharidan (15. August 2012)

Ich glaub das meint er ERNST -.- ..... Wo bleibt da bitte der Spielspaß wenn man eh alles von nem Kleinen P. bekommt ...


----------



## Billy.Mc John (15. August 2012)

Nur um das klarzustellen, ich habe noch nie in einem Onlinespiel gehackt, ich tue es nicht und werde es auch nicht tun, aber wenn ich aufeinmal ne AS50 TWS in die Hand gespawn bekomm ohne damit was zu tun zu haben dann werd ich damit auch meinen Spaß haben bis ich sterbe, und wenn es dann soweit ist dass ich tod bin ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich spiel gerne mit den normalen Waffen und finde es auch nur fair, aber jetzt wo ich das Ding schon hab werd ich es dementsprechend auch benutzen.


----------



## Fexzz (15. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> er hatte zurückgegrüßt, ich hab ihn zum Spaß gefragt ob er ne AS50 TWS spawnen kann und schwupps bin ich voll ausgerüstet mit AS50TWS, Coyote, Rangefinder, NV, Goldene AKU und allem drum und dran
> Was man findet darf man ja bekanntlich behalten





Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> aber wenn ich aufeinmal ne AS50 TWS in die Hand gespawn bekomm ohne  damit was zu tun zu haben dann werd ich damit auch meinen Spaß haben



Passt irgendwie nichts o ganz...lächerlich sowas.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (15. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie nichts o ganz...lächerlich sowas.


 
Ich hatte eher damit gerechnet dass er uns gleich alle in die Luft sprengt oder sowas, ergo war die Frage an ihn eher provozierend als wirklich ernst gemeint. Wer rechnet schon damit dass ein Hacker von Server zu Server springt und den Leuten fröhlich Equipment zukommen lässt.
Der Sinn von Hacks ist es doch eigentlich den Anderen überlegen zu sein um sie Killen zu können. Denk mal darüber nach


----------



## Sharidan (15. August 2012)

Sagt mal leute hatte das auch von euch schon mal einer ?

Ich wollte eben auf den Server drauf wo wir unseren Heli hatten. Ich weiß 100% das zu dem Zeitpunkt wo wir aus geloggt sind, keiner in der Nähe war ( waren nur 4 Spieler am Server und davon 3 bei uns im TS ) und ich weder zu nahe an einem Baum,Stein,Auto,Haus,Heli oder sonst was war.

Ich eben auf den Server drauf, steht da auf einmal Sheridan was Killed, und sofort der Screen mit der Tabelle, aber OHNE den Death Screen im hintergrund.
So, ich dann nochmal neu Verbunden, und was ist, ich bin unten an der Küste, bekomme aber KEINE Auswahl ob ich MALE oder FEMALE möchte, und habe auch sonst NICHTS dabei.
Kein Coyote Starter Rucksack, kein Inhalt im Inventar oder sonst etwas.

Das einzige was mir blieb war der Durst und der hunger ( beide etwa rot aber noch lange keine Gefahr ). Außerdem hab ich auch IMMER NOCH meine Kills der Zombies samt den Headshots Oo. 
Bin auf nen anderen Server drauf, da das ganz gleiche Oo. 

Achja, und es steht auch immer noch DAY 1 nicht wie wenn man neu Spawnt Day 0

Jemand eine Idee ob das nur ein verfickter Bug ist oder ob ich jetzt komplett den Verstand verliere Oo


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. August 2012)

Normalerweise einfach ESC --> Abrechen --> in die Lobby --> neu beitreiten und dann hat man sein Zeug wieder, ist allerdings an der Küste.


----------



## Sharidan (15. August 2012)

Tja eben nicht, das is ja mein Problem, garnix hab ich mehr


----------



## arkim (15. August 2012)

Kamenka ist ja wohl der Selbstmörder-Ort. Leichen am Leuchtturm, in Kamenka selbst, an der Eisenbahnbrücke. Und da gibt es auch nichts zu holen. Man kann nur Zeit verlieren.


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Kumpel hat mich eben angeschrieben, die haben einen sehr guten Root Server von MyLoc auf dem ein DayZ Server läuft. Man wird sehr schnell verbunden und man hat einen niedrigen Ping. Momentan spielen nur wenige Spieler aus dem Clan drauf aber man hofft das der Server öfter voll ist. Wenn ihr also auf der Suche nach einem sehr guten, stabilen Server seit: *DE 1415*


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2012)

ihr wollt ja nur meinen mühselig zusammen geklaubten loot bei euch versammeln


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Spiele DayZ nicht aber ich sag es mal weiter...

Antwort: Nö - haben schon alles, macht nur kein Spaß wenn man einfach in Städte gehen kann weil niemand auf dem Server ist (außer wir). Die Spannung fehlt.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (15. August 2012)

> Keine Probleme mehr, ich nutz aber auch nicht mehr den SIX Luncher der is Crap. Hab jetzt Play with Six ... der Updatet richtig


Habe ich jetzt auch gemacht, Update schein wohl auch richtig installiert zu sein.
Das Problem mit dem "Frezze beim Loading" besteht immer noch, ich komme einfach nicht ins Game 

Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder los, durch die ganzen Updates wurde es bei mir immer schlechter statt besser !

Kann mir einer helfen ?


----------



## _Razzor (15. August 2012)

heyho, ich bin wieder da, hatte zeitlang pause wegn ausbildung suchen undso weiter 
darkmo oder primerp und japp3rt wenn ihr lust zu spielen habt bin die nächsten tage und das wochenende wieder öfter da.
oder sonst irgendwer anders der lust hat ;p bin im moment in der nähe von benenzio oder wie das kaff heißt xD.
brauche blut ^^, gebe essen usw  einfach ma melden.
so das ich dann am wochenende spätestens nicht mehr als "zombie" rumrenne  
Edit
Berezino xD


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen, ich habe noch nie in einem Onlinespiel gehackt, ich tue es nicht und werde es auch nicht tun, aber wenn ich aufeinmal ne AS50 TWS in die Hand gespawn bekomm* ohne damit was zu tun zu haben* dann werd ich damit auch meinen Spaß haben bis ich sterbe, und wenn es dann soweit ist dass ich tod bin ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Ich spiel gerne mit den normalen Waffen und finde es auch nur fair, aber jetzt wo ich das Ding schon hab werd ich es dementsprechend auch benutzen.


 Nunja, du hast einen Cheater gefragt ob er dir eine eigentlich nicht im Spiel vorhandene (da entfernte) Waffe spawnen kann, noch dazu High-Class Loot. Sry wenn ich das so sage, aber du gehörst daher genau so gebannt wie der Cheater. *fingerzeig*

Ich sag dir auch warum: Das hat schon Schule gemacht. Sehr viele Spieler lassen sich von Cheatern (sehr oft auch von Freunden/Bekannten, also in der Regel NICHT von fremden Cheatern) Zeug spawnen, mit der "Ausrede" Rocket hätte gesagt das man wegen der Nutzung von Cheat-Equip nicht gebannt wird. So gesehen wäre es auch OK wenn 2 Cheater sich gegenseitig Zeug spawnen. Ganz toll.

Ich kenne 2 Spieler die in DayZ aktiv cheaten, ich weiß wie ich mir innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten eine prall gefüllte Waffenkiste mit allen DayZ/ARMA-Items spawnen kann, und ich weiß auch welche Dateien ich entfernen/umbenennen muß damit ich die "freie Sicht" in DayZ bekomme. Ich habe allerdings zu keinem Zeitpunkt ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht eine dieser "Optionen" zu nutzen - einfach weil es lame ist.

Und gerade bezüglich des Equips in DayZ, ist es gerade das Finden+Sammeln was Spaß macht (oder auch von mir aus das looten des eigenen toten Chars), schließlich hat man voll ausgerüstet nicht mehr viel zu tun in DayZ.

Und du hast dir nicht nur "DayZ-Equip" ercheatet, sondern auch noch eine Waffe die es so ingame gar nicht gibt. 



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Hacks ist es doch eigentlich  den Anderen überlegen zu sein um sie Killen zu können. Denk mal darüber  nach


 Ich finde hier solltest du mal über etwas nachdenken.

Übrigens, ich habe vor 2 Tagen an einer Crashsite eine Munitionskiste mit NATO-Munni gefunden (cal. 7.xxmm). Von mehreren Sorten Munni gab es jeweils 20 Mags. Da ich mir nicht sicher war das es diese Kiste so in DayZ gibt, und ich zuvor noch keine solche Kiste gefunden hatte, hab ich kein einziges Mag daraus entnommen...


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

@
*Sleepwalker47* 

Benutzt doch Home › DayZ Commander und nicht diesen Mist damit geht das bei keinem


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. August 2012)

Weint doch nicht alle gleich. Ich war doch mit Billy dabei, wenn man schon so ne Chance hat wo ist das Problem?  Nur weil er ne Waffe bekommen hat ist er noch lang kein Cheater. Ich hab auch schon nen Goldenen Revolver gehabt und td nicht gecheatet. Gehör ich jetzt auch gebannt?


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2012)

Es ist mMn etwas anderes wenn ich einen toten Char finde und ihm zb. eine entsprechende Waffe abnehme (ich würde auch dann keine Waffe mitnehmen die es so nicht in DayZ gibt!), als wenn ich einen Cheater gezielt nach einer eigentlich nicht in DayZ vorkommenden Waffe frage. Was macht das für einen Unterschied ob ich mir eine solche Waffe selbst ercheate, oder jemanden frage ob er sie mir herbeicheaten kann?


----------



## Low (15. August 2012)

Man kann nicht gebanned werden  Das Item Klonen ist nicht besser. 20 Sekunden Wartezeit bevor man sich ausloggen kann wie bei WoW und das Problem ist gelöscht. Easy 2 fix


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Es ist mMn etwas anderes wenn ich einen toten Char finde und ihm zb. eine entsprechende Waffe abnehme (ich würde auch dann keine Waffe mitnehmen die es so nicht in DayZ gibt!), als wenn ich einen Cheater gezielt nach einer eigentlich nicht in DayZ vorkommenden Waffe frage. Was macht das für einen Unterschied ob ich mir eine solche Waffe selbst ercheate, oder jemanden frage ob er sie mir herbeicheaten kann?


 
Ist doch das gleiche, wenn er kein GM hätte, hätten wir so oder so die Gehackten Waffen Ob das jetzt ne AS50 war oder ne Goldene AK oder G63 oder sowas

Damit ich auch mal Cool bin :9


----------



## Sharidan (15. August 2012)

Auf welchem Server hast du denn den Heli gefunden ?


----------



## Fexzz (15. August 2012)

Oh, wo habt ihr den denn her? Hacker?!  Ne, sorry, aber das mit den Waffen geht echt garnicht, egal ob ihrs euch selbst hackt oder hacken lasst. Aber das ist typisch Mensch, sobald man sich selbst bereichern kann ist plötzlich alles voll ok.

Naja, weiß ich wenigstens mit welchen Leuten ich nicht zusammenspielen brauch in Zukunft.


----------



## Shona (15. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich habe vor 2 Tagen an einer Crashsite eine Munitionskiste mit NATO-Munni gefunden (cal. 7.xxmm). Von mehreren Sorten Munni gab es jeweils 20 Mags. Da ich mir nicht sicher war das es diese Kiste so in DayZ gibt, und ich zuvor noch keine solche Kiste gefunden hatte, hab ich kein einziges Mag daraus entnommen...


Diese Kiste gibt es in DayZ und noch eine mit Standag und Stanag SD muni 
schaue einfach mal hier DayZ - Loot cheat sheet unter HeliCrash da findest du dann folgenden einträge

AmmoBoxSmall_556     object     4.35%
AmmoBoxSmall_762     object     4.35%

Diese spawnen aber auch in Barracken nur eben seltener 

AmmoBoxSmall_556     object     0.46%
AmmoBoxSmall_762     object     0.23%

Das nächste mal wenn du siehst  hol alles raus^^

@Billy.Mc John
Dein verhalten ist einfach nur lächerlich....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server hast du denn den Heli gefunden ?


 
 Der Stand in Elektro vor der 2ten Feuerwache im Uk135er Server.


Fexzz schrieb:


> Naja, weiß ich wenigstens mit welchen Leuten ich nicht zusammenspielen brauch in Zukunft.


 
Keiner Zwingt dich mit zu zocken  

Kein plan was ihr habt, uns als Hacker hinstellen weil wir von nem Hacker Waffen bekommen haben weil wir den aus Fun gefragt haben, Schon arm  Wenn es euch Kinder glücklich macht : wir sind eben Gestorben, also eh alles weg und jetzt bitte Heult euch in der Ecke aus


----------



## INU.ID (15. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kein plan was ihr habt, uns als Hacker hinstellen weil wir von nem Hacker Waffen bekommen haben weil wir den aus Fun gefragt haben, Schon arm  Wenn es euch Kinder glücklich macht : wir sind eben Gestorben, also eh alles weg und jetzt bitte Heult euch in der Ecke aus


 Davon ab das mir deine Ausdrucksweise mißfällt (arm, Kinder, heult euch aus), ich sehe nicht das euch irgendjemand als Hacker "hingestellt" hat. Ich persönlich sehe die Person(en), welche sich Waffen und Ausrüstung erschummelt hat, lediglich als Cheater. Und auch wenn es demjenigen nicht gefällt, per Definition ist und bleibt es "Cheaten". Thats it.

Von meiner Seite aus wurde zu dem Thema auch alles gesagt.


----------



## Bluefire87 (16. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab das mir deine Ausdrucksweise mißfällt (arm, Kinder, heult euch aus), ich sehe nicht das euch irgendjemand als Hacker "hingestellt" hat. Ich persönlich sehe die Person(en), welche sich Waffen und Ausrüstung erschummelt hat, lediglich als Cheater. Und auch wenn es demjenigen nicht gefällt, per Definition ist und bleibt es "Cheaten". Thats it.
> 
> Von meiner Seite aus wurde zu dem Thema auch alles gesagt.



Habe die Diskussion mitverfolgt und kann mich da voll und ganz INU.ID's Meinung anschließen. 
Es ist auch einfach nur peinlich, wenn mit einer gecheateten Waffe gespielt wird. Da ist es völlig egal, ob selbst ercheatet oder auf andere Weise erlangt. 
Das Letztere soll doch nur eine billige Rechtfertigung für eine unfaire Spielweise darstellen. 
Ich weiß, welche Waffe ins Spiel gehört. Jede Cheater-Waffe wird liegen gelassen. Alles andere ist, auch im Hinblick auf andere ehrliche Spieler, nur extrem schwach.
Langfristig macht ihr euch damit den Spielspaß kaputt und der Reiz von DayZ geht so völlig verloren. 

Wirklich typisch für menschliches Verhalten.
"Ich war es ja nicht, dann ist es doch auch Wurst."


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

Was für ein Vorteil..... Ob er jetzt mit ner Anderen Thermal Waffe jemanden 1 Shot killt oder mit ner AS50 Thermal. Außerdem wo war die rede das wir alle Cheater Waffen haben bzw hatte? Ich hatte noch meine M107 und ne M9 SD  Aber wie gesagt Alle Gestorben jetzt hat er Keine "UltrakrasseCheaterNr1VorteilAS50 AKA Cheater" mehr Aber ich Kann ja nicht wissen welche Waffe in DayZ reingehört und welche nicht, das die AS50 T gecheatet ist keine Frage aber, ich bin nicht so Pro und weiß sofort alles wie ihr? Und dann sofort als Spielverderber hinstellen what ever Hallo? Ich glaub das hilft >


----------



## Bluefire87 (16. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Vorteil..... Ob er jetzt mit ner Anderen Thermal Waffe jemanden 1 Shot killt oder mit ner AS50 Thermal. Außerdem wo war die rede das wir alle Cheater Waffen haben bzw hatte? Ich hatte noch meine M107 und ne M9 SD  Aber wie gesagt Alle Gestorben jetzt hat er Keine "UltrakrasseCheaterNr1VorteilAS50 AKA Cheater" mehr Aber ich Kann ja nicht wissen welche Waffe in DayZ reingehört und welche nicht, das die AS50 T gecheatet ist keine Frage aber, ich bin nicht so Pro und weiß sofort alles wie ihr? Und dann sofort als Spielverderber hinstellen what ever Hallo? Ich glaub das hilft >



Sicher, es muss nicht immer ein Vorteil sein, wenn ich aber ansonsten gar keine oder eine schlechtere Waffe hätte als mein Gegenüber, wie sieht es dann aus? 
Letztendlich zieht kein Argument für so eine Spielweise und es gibt auch keine Rechtfertigung dafür. 

Man muss auch kein "Pro" sein und darum ging es auch nicht. Die meisten kennen die Waffen und wissen dann ganz genau was Sache ist. Ansonsten einfach mal schnell Wiki öffnen, wenn man Zweifel hat. Da sind die Waffen schön übersichtlich aufgeführt.

Edit: 
Es war auch nirgends die Rede davon, dass ich hier jemanden direkt angesprochen habe und alle bezichtige, dass sie mit Cheater-Waffen unterwegs sind.
 Woraus schließt du darauf?


----------



## INU.ID (16. August 2012)

OK, scheinbar besteht doch noch Klärungsbedarf.


MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Was für ein Vorteil..... Ob er jetzt mit ner Anderen Thermal Waffe jemanden 1 Shot killt oder mit ner AS50 Thermal.


Es gibt, soweit mir bekannt, *nur eine einzige Waffe mit Thermalsicht* im Spiel, die L85A2 AWS mit dem Kaliber *5.56x45mm*. Die AS50 hat allerdings ein Kaliber von *12.7x99mm*. Fällt dir was auf? Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich:

Schaden der L85A2 AWS: *3.555* blood = 4-5 Kugeln für einen Spieler.
Schaden der AS50: .......*37.552* blood (M107-Ammo)
Schaden der AS50:      .....*174.205* blood (AS50-Ammo)

Fällt dir was auf? Richtig, die AS50 ist eine "anti-materiel Gun cal .50", eine Waffe die eigentlich dazu gedacht ist Fahrzeuge (auch gepanzerte!) oder Hubschrauber usw auszuschalten. Der Schaden in DayZ reicht aus um theoretisch 15 ! Spieler mit einem Schuß zu erledigen. Soweit mir bekannt ist diese Waffe mit ihrer AS50 Munition - mit sehr weitem Abstand - das Stärkste was es in DayZ gibt. Nicht ohne Grund wurde das TWS-Modell aus dem Spiel entfernt.



> Aber ich* Kann ja nicht wissen welche Waffe in DayZ* reingehört und welche nicht, *das die AS50 T* *gecheatet ist keine Frage aber*, ich bin nicht so Pro und weiß sofort alles wie ihr?


 Was soll das? Wir sprechen hier nicht über irgendwas anderes, und du gibst doch selbst zu das klar war das die Waffe so nicht im Spiel vorkommt. Was gibts da noch groß zu beschönigen oder zu versuchen sich irgendwie rauszureden?

Ich denke damit sollte das Thema jetzt auch erledigt sein. "Derjenige" war *böse böse böse* *fingerzeig* und würde allen anderen Spielern (und sich!) einen Gefallen tun wenn es bei diesem einen mal bleibt.

Quelle: Weapons - DayZ Wiki (mit aktuellen Waffenwerten)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2012)

AS50 Thermal??? 

Alter Verwalter, das ist schon arg unfair. Ich mein, selbst die L85 ist eigentlich schon gemein. Jedoch muss entweder einer den Spotter übernehmen, oder aber jedesmal beim Snipen die Waffen wechseln. Wenn die AS50 Thermal hat, die One-Shot killt, ist das mehr als Unfair und ungerecht. Cheaten halt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> OK, scheinbar besteht doch noch Klärungsbedarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Was soll das? Wir sprechen hier nicht über irgendwas anderes, und du gibst doch selbst zu das klar war das die Waffe so nicht im Spiel vorkommt. Was gibts da noch groß zu beschönigen oder zu versuchen sich irgendwie rauszureden?


 
DAS die AS50 T gecheatet ist mir seit gestern KLAR, aber woher soll ich wissen welche anderen Waffen nicht reingehören? Dafuq? Und außerdem hatte ich diese Waffe nicht  und Ich bletter sicher nicht durch Wiki


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2012)

Da wo du sonst auch alles nachguckst, nämlich DayZ Wiki. 

Wurde auch schon gepostet, hier nochmal:


Weapons - DayZ Wiki



Wenn man das Spiel aber schon ein paar Wochen gespielt hat, müsste man es aber auch so wissen.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Cheater an die Wand! Ne mal im ernst, wers nötig hat..??


----------



## arkim (16. August 2012)

Ganz toll, ein Jeep fuhr vorbei, ich wollte ihn erobern, als er weiter weg war starben drei Leute gleichzeitig ohne Schuß, ich auch. Was ist das denn wieder? Per Script gestorben, nehme ich mal an...


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2012)

hmm, wenn ich bei der as50 durchs visier schau - is alles schwarz? geht das mit nvg ned oder wie wo wad? ^^
edit: tatsache >< lag am nvg und dass es ohne ja erstmal pechschwarz is ><


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2012)

richtig


----------



## INU.ID (16. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ganz toll, ein Jeep fuhr vorbei, ich wollte ihn  erobern, als er weiter weg war starben drei Leute gleichzeitig ohne  Schuß, ich auch. Was ist das denn wieder? Per Script gestorben, nehme  ich mal an...


Ja, irgendwie schade wie schlimm das in der letzten Zeit geworden ist. Bis ca. 500.000 Spieler gings noch sehr gut, da sind mir quasi keine Cheater aufgefallen. Aber seit die Spieleranzahl noch weiter zugenommen hat wurden es auch deutlich mehr Cheater. Schade eigentlich, auch das die entsprechenden Vorrichtungen (BattleEye usw) nicht so richtig greifen ist ärgerlich. Ich hoffe wirklich da kommt noch was.

Ich bin in den letzten 4 Wochen ca. 5-6x gestorben (nur in DayZ, ohne Lingor), min. 3x davon durch einen Cheater (zuletzt einen der durch Wände schauen und schießen konnte). Bisher hatte ich Glück und konnte jedesmal wieder meine Leiche ausnehmen (*mein_geliebtes_Mk 48 Mod 0_streichel*), auch wenn ich dafür tlw. quer durch die ganze Map laufen musste. Aber ich hab trotzdem keinen Bock mehr drauf irgendwo hinteleportiert und/oder einfach instant gekillt zu werden.


----------



## arkim (16. August 2012)

Also quer über die Map laufe ich nicht, um meinen Char wiederzufinden. Da respawne ich lieber in der Nähe.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Was für ein Vorteil..... Ob er jetzt mit ner Anderen Thermal Waffe jemanden 1 Shot killt oder mit ner AS50 Thermal. Außerdem wo war die rede das wir alle Cheater Waffen haben bzw hatte? Ich hatte noch meine M107 und ne M9 SD  Aber wie gesagt Alle Gestorben jetzt hat er Keine "UltrakrasseCheaterNr1VorteilAS50 AKA Cheater" mehr Aber ich Kann ja nicht wissen welche Waffe in DayZ reingehört und welche nicht, das die AS50 T gecheatet ist keine Frage aber, ich bin nicht so Pro und weiß sofort alles wie ihr? Und dann sofort als Spielverderber hinstellen what ever Hallo? Ich glaub das hilft >


 Selbst wenn ihr euch nur eine Makarov *SPAWNEN *lasst ist es gecheatet! 
Versucht doch einfach mal so reif zu sein, um das eigene Fehlverhalten einzugestehen anstatt es rechtfertigen zu wollen


----------



## arkim (16. August 2012)

Boah ich brech zusammen. Da lauere ich minutenlang einem Sniper auf, dass er sich endlich zeigt, da kommt ein Radfahrer vorbei. Ich treffe ihn, der Sniper zeigt sich, ich halte schön drauf mit meiner AKM und was passiert: Meine DSL-Verbindung kackt mal wieder weg. AARARARARARAGGG!GGGG!!!!!

EDIT: So, nun habe ich gerade einen ATV gefunden. Und komischerweise, als ich gerade an einem Jeep vorbeifuhr, starb ich wieder. Immer, wenn der in der Nähe ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ihr euch nur eine Makarov *SPAWNEN *lasst ist es gecheatet!
> Versucht doch einfach mal so reif zu sein, um das eigene *Fehlverhalten* einzugestehen anstatt es rechtfertigen zu wollen


 
Welches FEHLVERHALTEN? Wo hab ich mir ne Waffe gecheatet? Oder Cheaten Lassen?


----------



## DerpDerpington (16. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Welches FEHLVERHALTEN? Wo hab ich mir ne Waffe gecheatet? Oder Cheaten Lassen?



Du versuchst es die ganze Zeit zu rechtfertigen. Der andere da hat sie "ercheatet" bekommen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

kind of flo schrieb:


> Du versuchst es die ganze Zeit zu rechtfertigen. Der andere da hat sie "ercheatet" bekommen.


 
Dann hat er sie halt Ercheatet bekommen und? Was kann ich jetzt dafür?


----------



## DerpDerpington (16. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> ...uns als Hacker hinstellen weil *wir* von nem Hacker Waffen bekommen haben...


 
Nur mal so am Rande.
Und du versuchst uns doch die ganze Zeit klar zu machen, dass es nicht weiter schlimm ist und man keine großartigen Vorteile hat, wenn man mal eine Waffe ercheatet bekommt. 
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Es geht hier ganz einfach ums Prinzip: Cheaten ist *******. Und jeder da versucht auch nur irgendetwas daran gut zu reden oder zu verharmlosen ist genauso schlimm. 
Manche Leute wollen halt noch Spaß an einem Spiel haben, mit fairen Gegnern und ohne unfaire Methoden, ein Spiel zu dominieren.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. August 2012)

Jap, kann sein das ich den Text Falsch Formuliert hab . Also ich hab Definitiv keine Waffen von nem Hacker bekommen Aber ich bleib dabei ob von ner AS50 T one shot oder von ner Anderen Waffe mit Thermal macht kein Unterschied


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2012)

ohne termal hätter dich vllt garnich erst gesehn  apache, jet, uh1? wo is da der unterschied 
btw flo: du lebts ja auch noch. ^^


----------



## MonKAY (16. August 2012)

DU hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass die L85 die einzige Termal Vision Waffe im Spiel ist und diese nicht (*NICHT*) One Shot Kill ist.

Also ist deine Argumentation dahingehend schon mal falsch und versucht nur wieder den unfaairen Vorteil deines Mitspielers kleinzureden.
Und bevor das kommt, ja mir ist klar ihr seid schon gestorben und habt die Waffe nicht mehr.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. August 2012)

@INU.ID
So um die Sache mit der verwendeten Engine noch einmal endgültig zu klären

User


> From  what has been described by Dean so far, DayZ will not be using ArmA 3's  engine. Rather it will be using ArmA 2's with some improvements  (Ragdoll, lighting etc). But it won't be the full-bull ArmA 3 engine  (DX11 etc). AFAIK.


BIS Entwickler


> This is pretty accurate. Simultaneously developing the engine and two different projects at the same time would be insane.


Quelle


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Diese huren von cheater vermiesen jedes Spiel, echt. Weicheier!


----------



## _Razzor (16. August 2012)

uff wenn cih den sixlauncher benutzte ist dann immer der freeze bug beim laden oder liegt es am server?


----------



## Yellowbear (16. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> uff wenn cih den sixlauncher benutzte ist dann immer der freeze bug beim laden oder liegt es am server?



Das liegt im Prinzip an Sixlauncher. Der Sixlauncher lädt das Update zu DayZ 1.7.2.5 noch nicht, d.h. du kannst nur noch auf Server die die alte Mod-Version (1.7.2.4) und die alte Arma2-Version verwenden. Davon gibt es nicht mehr viele. Hast du eine andere Version als der Server, bleibst du im Ladebildschirm hängen.
 Lösung: Anderen Launcher verwenden (z.B. DayZ Commander) oder manuell updaten.


----------



## _Razzor (16. August 2012)

okay danke dir^^


----------



## Fexzz (16. August 2012)

Übrigens, wer gerne 'nen Heli hätte: Ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass der Heli auf "Skalisty Island" ein 100% Spawn ist. Hab nun 14 Server getestet und auf jedem steht der dort 

Edit: Oder ich hatte einfach nur ultra Glück


----------



## Yellowbear (16. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Übrigens, wer gerne 'nen Heli hätte: Ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass der Heli auf "Skalisty Island" ein 100% Spawn ist.



Wahrscheinlich steht er da auch schon ewig, weil nie jemand vorbei kommt oder keiner seine Sachen beim Schwimmen verlieren will. Müsste man mal bei nächsten Respawn überprüfen


----------



## Fexzz (16. August 2012)

Das ist aber schon irgendwie seltsam. Afaik spawnen pro Server nur 2 Helis und wie gesagt ich hab den auf über 10 zufällig gewählten Servern immer dort vorgefunden.

Edit:  Treffendes Bild ausm DayZ Forum : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon irgendwie seltsam. Afaik spawnen pro Server nur 2 Helis und wie gesagt ich hab den auf über 10 zufällig gewählten Servern immer dort vorgefunden.
> 
> Edit:  Treffendes Bild ausm DayZ Forum :
> 
> ...



kann mal einer die Skalisty Island auf der dayzdb.org/map karte zeigen


----------



## Ich 15 (16. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> kann mal einer die Skalisty Island auf der dayzdb.org/map karte zeigen


Skalisty *Island * ist nicht zu übersehen(wenn es auf deiner Karte drauf ist)


----------



## _Razzor (16. August 2012)

http://www.dayzdb.com/map#4.140.126 ganz rechts unten halt^^

EDIT
ich benutzte jetzt "Play withSIX" und wenn ich mich mitm server verbinden will steht da "Bad version, the server rejected the connection.. >.< Hilfe D:


----------



## Low (16. August 2012)

Holt euch doch DayZ Commander, beste


----------



## _Razzor (16. August 2012)

hab schon bin gerade ingame. scheiß bandits gibs wieder, mich hat schon einer erwischt hab nur noch 1,3k blut^^ aber ers down
naja sterb wohl gleich xD


----------



## pcfr3ak (16. August 2012)

hab gestern nacht noch n banditen und wahrshcdeinlich auch hacker lager gefunden - 2 ATVs, in einem AS50 TWS, G36C SD, M4A3 ACOG GL usw, satchels (aka rohrbomben) usw...

hab dann alles, was legit war, in das 2. ATV gepackt, das gehackte zeug auf den boden gelegt, sodass es spätestens nach nem server restart verschwindet bzw. im 1. ATV gelassen, hab n Satchel hingelegt, bin weggefahren und hab das ercheatete zeug mitsamt dem ATV in die Luft gehen lassen.
So regle ich das


----------



## _Razzor (16. August 2012)

jemand lust zu spielen? habn atv gefunden ;d
EDIT:
nvm atv flipped xD


----------



## arkim (16. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon irgendwie seltsam. Afaik spawnen pro Server nur 2 Helis und wie gesagt ich hab den auf über 10 zufällig gewählten Servern immer dort vorgefunden.


Also ich habe mich jetzt durch ca. 15 Server connected. Darunter waren 5 nicht da, die anderen 10 waren kaputt, d.h. ohne Reparaturen kannst Du nichts machen. Nun bauen da viele Leute ihre Zelte auf und ich konnte auch Ersatzteile stehen; jedoch hatte ich keinen Werkzeugkasten. Also mal eben schnell fliegen is nich.
Einmal stand ein ATV daneben?!?!? Mit dem wäre ich ja gerne aufs Festland, bloß wie? 



> hab dann alles, was legit war, in das 2. ATV gepackt, das gehackte zeug auf den boden gelegt, sodass es spätestens nach nem server restart verschwindet bzw. im 1. ATV gelassen, hab n Satchel hingelegt, bin weggefahren und hab das ercheatete zeug mitsamt dem ATV in die Luft gehen lassen.
> So regle ich das


BTW, Zelte kann man mit der Axt zerstören. Wenn man andere Gründe ausser "Spielverderber" hat natürlich 

Wo findet man Satchels? Ich habe die lediglich an Spielern gefunden und nehme mal an, sie sind reingesripted?


----------



## Shifty211 (16. August 2012)

Benutze dayZ Commander, zeigt mir an wann update da is & kann man auch gleich runter laden! Filter gibts auch! Finde ihn 100x besser als SIX!


----------



## Nostrex (16. August 2012)

*******, heute ein Auto von 2 Playern abgezogen, bis zur nächsten Tanke gefahren 
Da haben dann schon fröhliche 5 Surviver auf mich Gewartet, die selber gerade ne Karre zusammen geschraubt haben


----------



## INU.ID (16. August 2012)

Also irgendeine Art von Bombe hatte ich auch schon mal als Loot in den Baracken am NW-Airfield gefunden, hab sie aber (wie auch den Raketenwerfer) mangels Einsatzzweck liegen gelassen. Gut, jetzt wo ich weiß das man mit so ner Bombe auch mal n ganzes Gebäude niedermachen kann... da ärger ich mich doch etwas... ^^ aber vermutlich hätte ich mich eh damit nur wieder selbst in die Luft gesprengt. 

@DayZ-Vollversion: Dem Posting (weiter vorne) entnehme ich also das dieses Standalone noch mit der ARMA2-Engine kommt, dann hoffe ich allerdings A) entweder auf eine Ermäßigung (da ich das Spiel xtra wegen DayZ ja schon gekauft habe) oder B) das der Mod entsprechend der Vollversion auch genau so weiterentwickelt wird.


----------



## Low (16. August 2012)

Wart ihr schön auf dem DE 1415 Server ? Super 120€ im monat root taugt was xD


----------



## Shifty211 (16. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendeine Art von Bombe hatte ich auch schon mal als Loot in den Baracken am NW-Airfield gefunden, hab sie aber (wie auch den Raketenwerfer) mangels Einsatzzweck liegen gelassen. Gut, jetzt wo ich weiß das man mit so ner Bombe auch mal n ganzes Gebäude niedermachen kann... da ärger ich mich doch etwas... ^^ aber vermutlich hätte ich mich eh damit nur wieder selbst in die Luft gesprengt.
> 
> @DayZ-Vollversion: Dem Posting (weiter vorne) entnehme ich also das dieses Standalone noch mit der ARMA2-Engine kommt, dann hoffe ich allerdings A) entweder auf eine Ermäßigung (da ich das Spiel xtra wegen DayZ ja schon gekauft habe) oder B) das der Mod entsprechend der Vollversion auch genau so weiterentwickelt wird.



Habe gelesen (weiss die seite nimma :/) das dass mod dem standalone game angeglichen wird! Natürlich wie alle gerüchte muss es nicht so sein! Würde es aber nett vom Hersteller finden wenn sie ermäßigung fürs standalone gebn würde! Hab  mir arma2 auch nur dafür gekauft


----------



## Fexzz (16. August 2012)

Naja sie wollns ja nach dem Minecraft Modell verkaufen, daher denke ich das das Spiel zwischen 10 und 25€ liegen wird und dass man vermutlich schon in der BETA kaufen kann und es dann reduziert ist.

Wie bei Minecraft halt. ALpha -> 10€, Beta 15€ usw.


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2012)

maaaaaan, ich find kein boot um auf diese mistige insel zu kommen -.- das is auch sone unsitte von den ganzen server admins. die holn sich doch die server nur um ALLES zu horten und als normalo hast du 0 chance auch nur irgendwas zu finden -.- kotzt mich das an. da könnense die fahrzeuge auch gleich ausbauen...


----------



## Shona (17. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> maaaaaan, ich find kein boot um auf diese mistige insel zu kommen -.- das is auch sone unsitte von den ganzen server admins. die holn sich doch die server nur um ALLES zu horten und als normalo hast du 0 chance auch nur irgendwas zu finden -.- kotzt mich das an. da könnense die fahrzeuge auch gleich ausbauen...


 Hol dir halt selbst nen server anstatt zu meckern und werde erstmal Serveradmin in Dayz! Da haste kaum zeit selbst zu spielen weil man ständig irgendwas updaten muss und ja schauen das kein Hacker drauf ist...das wichtigste ist aber verstosse blos nicht gegen eine der drecks Regeln die Server Admins einhalten müssen von denen 3 gegen ein deutschen Zivilgesetzt verstossen. Aber egal einmal dagegen verstossen und die drecks community meldet dich, dann bekommste den Blacklist und du kriegst nie weider einen Server...

Wir wurden auch nicht blacklisted unseren Server gibt es noch, dieser war aber nie online und wird es auch nicht sein  Alleine die Server Regeln sowie die vielen Hacker haben uns dazu veranlasst das der Server aus bleibt, wir spielen lieber DayZ Lingor auf nem privaten Hive und das macht sogar mehr Spaß 



Nur mal so noch am Rande, die Bote sind Müll, diese fahren max 13kmh da schwimmste schneller als du damit rüber gefahren bist.
Noch etwas es spawnen auf dem ganzen Server nur 11 Fahrzeuge das was somit hier Vehicles - DayZ Wiki steht stimmt nicht, wenn da mal 2 Boote dabei sind plus das PBX außerhalb von der Map dann sind es viele -.-"

Auf älteren Servern findest du so oder so keine Fahrzeuge mehr da diese nicht mehr neu spawnen. Ein explodiertes Fahrzeug steht nach einen Serverrestart vollkommen funktionsfähig genau da wo es auch explodiert ist.
Manchmal wenn der Server länger läuft despawnen explodierte Fahrzeuge aber diese kommen nicht mehr wieder. Hatten das auf dem Server von einem Freund bei dem jemand die Ural im Norden zerstört hat und nach 2 wochen war er immer noch nicht neugespawnt obwohl der server täglich mehrmals neu gestartet wurde und immer jemand die Stelle beobachtet hat und ggf. andere Spieler erschossen


----------



## pcfr3ak (17. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nur mal so noch am Rande, die Bote sind Müll, diese fahren max 13kmh da schwimmste schneller als du damit rüber gefahren bist.
> Noch etwas es spawnen auf dem ganzen Server nur 11 Fahrzeuge das was somit hier Vehicles - DayZ Wiki steht stimmt nicht, wenn da mal 2 Boote dabei sind plus das PBX außerhalb von der Map dann sind es viele -.-"


 
Stimmt nicht 
Also ich bin selbst stolzer Besitzer eines PBX-Bootes, das Teil geht mit 70 km/h gut ab^^ Bin mit dem ding auch schon öfters die gesamte Küste abgefahren und unterwegs sieht man immer 2-3 von den kleinen, langsamen booten.

Auf jeden Fall gibt's mehr als 11 Fahrzeuge pro server... mindestens 30, soweit ich gesehen hab.


----------



## DarkMo (17. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Hol dir halt selbst nen server anstatt zu meckern


das ist jetzt also der tiefere sinn hinter den fahrzeugen? was für eine einstellung...


Shona schrieb:


> Nur mal so noch am Rande, die Bote sind Müll, diese fahren max 13kmh da schwimmste schneller als du damit rüber gefahren bist.


 wenn der mist bug ned wär, das man alles beim schwimmen verliert, wäre das auch kein problem 

hat irgendwer sonst lust, mich da rüber zu karren? ><


----------



## arkim (17. August 2012)

Also gestern hatte ich unheimlich viele Fahrzeuge gesehen, auf normalen Servern. 2x Abgestürzte Helis mit voll ausgerüsteten Playern gefunden, ich hatte Glück, beim Absturz in der Nähe zu sein. Dann einen Ural gefunden, der auch fuhr. Dann ein Auto, wo nur ein Rad fehlte. Ein Fahrrad, dass ich stehlen konnte, weil der Fahrer abstieg und lootete und ich zufällig ganz nah war  - ich würde ja manchmal zu gern die Reaktionen der Spieler sehen...


----------



## Shona (17. August 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht
> Also ich bin selbst stolzer Besitzer eines PBX-Bootes, das Teil geht mit 70 km/h gut ab^^ Bin mit dem ding auch schon öfters die gesamte Küste abgefahren und unterwegs sieht man immer 2-3 von den kleinen, langsamen booten.


Das PBX meinte ich auch nicht mit 13km/h weil ich weiss das es Spitze ca. 85 fährt  Viele wissen aber gar nicht das es das überhaupt gibt weil es außerhalb der daydb map ist  

Keine Ahnung ob sich das mit den 11 Fahrzeugen geändert hat, aber wenn ein Server 7 Tage alt ist und viele Spieler drauf sind dann gehört er schon zu "alten" Servern und da findet man meist keine Fahrzeuge mehr 

Mir ist das auch egal, da ich heute noch einen Privaten Hive mit Chernarus aufsetze und da haben wir dann 80 Fahrzeuge und davon sind 4-5 Hellis 



DarkMo schrieb:


> das ist jetzt also der tiefere sinn hinter den fahrzeugen? was für eine einstellung...


Damit meinte ich das ein Admin kaum zeit zum spielen hat und diese UNterstellung an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist -.-" Irgend ein dummes Kind hat das als Grund fürs reporten im DayZ Forum mal gepostet weil ein Admin wegen einem Update den Server für 10 Minuten mit einem Passwort versehen hat...Weil man in 10 Minuten alle Fahrzeuge sammeln könnte -.-"



DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn der mist bug ned wär, das man alles beim schwimmen verliert, wäre das auch kein problem


Der "Bug" ist kein Bug sondern ein Feature...Wenn rocket das nicht in der Map auschaltet dann kann man da nichts machen. Das ganze ist nämlich eine Mapeinstellung welche man in der Description setzen muss/sollte und soviel ich weiss ist dies in DayZ nicht gesetzt. Es gibt nur Admins die trotz Verbot die Mission bearbeitet haben und dies eingefügt bzw. deaktviert haben


----------



## Fexzz (17. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Mir ist das auch egal, da ich heute noch einen Privaten Hive mit Chernarus aufsetze und da haben wir dann 80 Fahrzeuge und davon sind 4-5 Hellis


 
Wo kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## Low (17. August 2012)

Besorg dir für den Root Server beim Hoster einfach eine neue IP und schon ist der Server wieder HIVE online


----------



## Shona (17. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich anmelden?


Vorerst gar nicht  Aber wenn dann schau mal in meine Signatur da ist ein Teamspeak 



Low schrieb:


> Besorg dir für den Root Server beim Hoster einfach eine neue IP und schon ist der Server wieder HIVE online


Wenn man sich neu bewirbt  Wieso sollte man das aber nur wegen DayZ machen? O.o

So viele Server wie bei uns laufen wäre es fatal wenn wir das machen würden, vor allem da wir jemanden Sponsern und der schon einige IP wechsel hinter sich hatte - vll ist euch der L4D2 Server ja bekannt den es ist der 
von Skorpion1976 - der wird definitv keine weitere mit machen und es wäre schade um den Server

Edit:
So hab mal Vehicles gespawnt  xD

7x UAZ
6x ATV
3x Skoda
4x TT650 (Motorrad)
14x Old Bike
5x UH1H
4x Hilux (Picup)
6x Ikarus (Bus)
3x Tractor
4x S1203 (kleiner blauer Bus)
1x V3S_Gue
1x UralCivil2
2x Sedan
3x Boat
1x PBX
6x GAZ
1x SUV


----------



## DarkMo (17. August 2012)

von euch is ned grad zufällig einer mit morphium bei stary im militärcamp? ^^


----------



## Fexzz (17. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Vorerst gar nicht  Aber wenn dann schau mal in meine Signatur da ist ein Teamspeak
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich neu bewirbt  Wieso sollte man das aber nur wegen DayZ machen? O.o
> ...


 
Moah klingt das cool


----------



## INU.ID (17. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> von euch is ned grad zufällig einer mit morphium bei stary im militärcamp? ^^


 Ich bin zwar nicht im Camp, aber in der Nähe. ^^

Allerdings spiele ich noch mit v1.7.2.4, kann also keine 1.7.2.5 Server joinen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. August 2012)

damn, bei mir is andersrum ^^


----------



## Primer (17. August 2012)

Ich bin in der Nähe und könnte (kurz) helfen... bin aber nicht 100% sicher ob ich Morphium dabei habe, müsste ich erst mal schauen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. August 2012)

wäre gut. ich komm urplötzlich auf allemöglichen server druff ohne zum strand gebeamt zu werden xD aber wehe, man will mal bleiben wo man is...


----------



## Sharidan (17. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Nähe und könnte (kurz) helfen... bin aber nicht 100% sicher ob ich Morphium dabei habe, müsste ich erst mal schauen.



Hab dir mal ne PM geschickt


----------



## Shona (17. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Moah klingt das cool


Nicht wirklich bin seit ca. 15:30 Uhr dabei mich per Datenbank zu den Spawnpunkten der Fahrzeuge zu teleportieren um zu schauen ob sie auch gespawnt sind -.-"
Zwischendurch musste ich Spawnpunkte von 3 Fahrzeugen ändern und diese neu spawnen lassen weil sie vorher nicht da waren. Derzeit sind es schon wieder 3 Stück und bin erst bei Fahrzeug 67 -.-"

Zumindest hab ich es geschafft das der eine Helli spawnt, war zum wahnsinnig werden, erst nachdem ich ihm in Deveils Castle vom Turm oben nach unter auf die Grasfläsche gesetzt habe spawnt er 
Die haben dafür sogar den Turm ausgetaucht damit man da nach oben kann, bringt aber nichts wenn der da gar nicht spawnt^^


----------



## Fexzz (17. August 2012)

Tauscht jemand 'n GPS gegen ne M9 SD mit 4 Mags?!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (18. August 2012)

Joa ich würde dir eins geben, bräuchte allerdings mur die SD Munni


----------



## lol2k (18. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Tauscht jemand 'n GPS gegen ne M9 SD mit 4 Mags?!





Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Joa ich würde dir eins geben, bräuchte allerdings mur die SD Munni



So sollte es sein - pcgh`ler helfen sich untereinander aus! 
Weiter so!


----------



## butter_milch (18. August 2012)

Langweile pur. Haben Kunden durch die Gegend geflogen, mehrere Crash-Sites gelootet, den West- und Nordrand nach Zelten abgesucht (und massig gefunden)... nix zu tun - wie immer halt 

Plötzlich fährt uns da ein Ural Civilian vor der Nase herum, nähert sich dem geparkten Heli und haut dann aber blitzschnell wieder ab. Ab in die Kiste und die Verfolgung aufgenommen. Er hat das Ding 1.5km weiter entfernt in den Wald gestellt und sich selbst 100m weiter entfernt positioniert. Dort lag er also mit einer AWS unterm Baum und hat starr richtung Ural geschaut (hätte sich der Depp nur ein einziges Mal umgesehen wäre es schon schwieriger geworden ^^). Wir selbst sind ca. 1km entfernt von ihm gelandet, seine Wärmesignatur gespotet und 2 mit CCO SD und AWS flankieren lassen, während eine AWS auf Bewegungen geachtet hat.

50m hinter ihm dann das Feuer eröffnet - astreiner Kill - der Kerl war zu 100% ausgerüstet (AWS, CCO SD, NVG, Rangefinder, volles Toolbelt, Medical Supplies, Essen, Coyote). Nachdem sich der designierte Spotter noch die fehlenden Teile für seine Ausrüstung geholt hat und die Leiche versteckt war, stellte sich nun aber folgende *Frage:* Was zum Geier machen wir mit dem vollgepackten Ural?  *Antwort:* Satchel Charge 

Anmerkung: Wir haben mittlerweile soviel Zeug, dass wir unserem letzten Kunden sogar eine AWS und Camo geschenkt haben. Wir wissen einfach nicht mehr wohin damit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

Haha sehr nice  
Und Kunden etwas zu schenken kommt doch immer gut


----------



## INU.ID (18. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung obs schon gepostet wurde, aber für Lingor gabs mittlerweile auch wieder ein Update:

DayZ Lingor - Homepage


----------



## Shona (18. August 2012)

@ butter_milch
Ist zwar schön was ihr gemacht habt, hält aber nur bis zum nächsten Server Restart dann steht der Ural wieder an der gleichen stelle, mit gleichem inhalt als wäre nichts passiert 

Hebt den Ural doch einfach auf und verschenkt den davon haben andere Spieler mehr als die AWS und nen Camo/Gillie vor allem da man letzeren so häufig findet das ich schon einen KLamottenladen aufmachen könnte würde ich das jedes mal mit nehmen^^


----------



## DarkMo (18. August 2012)

wie is denn das eigentlich mit den zelten nachm sterben? so richtig schlau werd ich aus dem wiki ding da nich ^^ also wenn irgendwer innerhalb von 7 tagen nach der letzten benutzung das zelt benutzt, bleibt es erhalten? was beinhaltet die benutzung dabei? ^^ einfach einmal reinschauen oder zeug rausnehmen/ablegen? dann stand  noch was dabei, dass der besitzer saven muss?


----------



## Fexzz (18. August 2012)

hihihi  hab mich mal wieder beim Camp von Fremden bedient. Hab nun 'ne MK 48 Mod 0 mit 5 100er Packungen, ein extra NVG, ein extra Rangefinder, 'nen extra Gilliesuit, jedemenge neue M9 SD Muni (kann die leider doch nicht mehr tauschen, da das nun meine einzige SD Waffe ist :[ )

Und ein Motorrad hab ich auch noch. Paar Ersatzteile hab ich denen auch noch abgeluchst. Wenn ich nun nur irgendiwe die Koordinaten rauskriegen würde 


Edit: Und endlich, nach 4 Tagen, bin ich nicht mehr erkältet


----------



## Sharidan (18. August 2012)

@Fexzz

Kein GPS Gefunden ?    ....

Ich war heute Vormittag in Geheimer Mission unterwegs um unsere nun sagen wir mal so Fund Dinger zu Retten *gg*... Als ich auf dem Server gespawnt bin ahnte ich schon das was net passt, denn es hätte was vor mit stehen müssen was NICHT dort stand  ... Also ab ging die Post zu einer Brücke, doch wie vermutet nichts mehr da  .

Dann beschlossen zu meinem Fixen Heli Spawn Server zu gehen ( japp ich kenn nen Server wo immer ein Heli Spawnt sofern nicht jemand anders das Teil in Gebraucht hat ) .... Als ich angekommen bin sah ich schon, der Berg Brennt O_O ... Ich drauf mit meinem Schiff *HRHR* und geguggt ... Irgendjemand hat den Heli dort Repariert und wohl das Handbuch unter dem Sitz net vorher gelesen : Wie Fliege ich SICHER ..... Nun, der Heli war Schrott und Brannte wie blöde ... Dann höre ich die Fliegen und schon leichte Panik geschoben ... Und TATAAAAAAAAA der Pilot lag am Boden und war Mause Tot xD .
Pech guggst halt in die Leiche: Da fand ich dann so allerhand geiles Zeug, Assault Rucksack ( 24 Slot ) noch ein GPS, Nachtsicht, M1A5 CCO oder so, ne M9 SD sammt Muni, Antibiotika usw eben, alles was das Überlebensherz höher schlägen lasst.
Dann noch ein Lager gefunden ( wie blöde muss man sein dort ein lager auf zu bauen ( *pfeif ) ) .... Auch noch GPS,NV,Map, Rage Finder usw. drin... Na Perfekt ..

Dann auf einmal höre ich nen Heli im Anflug.... Ich glaube da hat jemand noch nen Anderen Heli gehabt, das wohl beobachtet wie der erste abgestürzt ist und wollte sich bereichern xD ..
Pech, Pöser Sheri war als erster da und hat die Leiche einfach Verschwinden lassen ... ( ich sollte zur Mafia gehen ) xD....

Dann auf nen Anderen Server wo ich ein gewisses Lager kenne wo man sich dumm und Dämlich bedienen kann ( sind wohl Cheater die besitzer ) da die dort zu Tonnen das Zeug haben.
Nicht nur ein Assault Rucksack sondern in jedem Zelt einer usw. 
doch zu meiner Überraschung war ALLES Weg O_O ... Die Zelte, die Panzersperren, die Stacheldrähte usw... Keine Ahnung wie man DAS macht, aber gut es ist nichts mehr da ...


----------



## Fexzz (18. August 2012)

Ne, kein GPS gefunden, ist nun aber auhc nicht mehr so wichtig


----------



## INU.ID (18. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun nur irgendiwe die Koordinaten rauskriegen würde


 Einfach einen Regular-Server joinen, die haben meistens ein GPS auf der Map aktiviert. Anschließend wieder auf den anderen Server.


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Einfach einen Regular-Server joinen, die haben meistens ein GPS auf der Map aktiviert. Anschließend wieder auf den anderen Server.


 
Oder ganz einfach mit Shift+ Linksklick auf der Map solange herumklicken bis der Marker in deiner Nähe bzw direkt bei dir ist ^^


----------



## Low (18. August 2012)

Klar war man auf so easy Servern spielt wo das eingeschaltet ist


----------



## NoobPunisher (18. August 2012)

Hei spielt grad einer DayZ?  Hab grad kein Bock allein zu spieln ;P


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Klar war man auf so easy Servern spielt wo das eingeschaltet ist


 
Das kannst du auch auf Veteranen-Servern machen. Hat bei mir bis jetzt auf jeden Server geklappt.


----------



## Fexzz (18. August 2012)

Hat irgendjemand ne gute deutsche Anleitung, wie man Lingor zum laufen bekommt? Wollte das nuna uch mal ausprobieren, aber irgendwie blick ich da nicht durch


----------



## NoobPunisher (18. August 2012)

Hei ich bräuchte mal nen netten Doc der mir aus der patsche hilft ^^ lieg mit 700 blut blutend ohnmächtig südlich vom NW airfield  Der nette kriegt auch meinetwegen meine M249


----------



## Fexzz (18. August 2012)

So, Lingor läuft. Kann man da echt fast jedes Gebäude betreten? Ist ja affengeil. Das ganze Tropen Ding gefällt mir super und zu meinem Glück war im erstne Haus in dem ich geschaut hab direkt ne M1014(oder so, die 8-Schuss Shotgun) mit 4x8 Rounds!

Läuft!


----------



## Shona (18. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> So, Lingor läuft. Kann man da echt fast jedes Gebäude betreten? Ist ja affengeil. Das ganze Tropen Ding gefällt mir super und zu meinem Glück war im erstne Haus in dem ich geschaut hab direkt ne M1014(oder so, die 8-Schuss Shotgun) mit 4x8 Rounds!
> 
> Läuft!



Gibt nur ne handvoll gebäude in die man nicht kann^^


----------



## arkim (18. August 2012)

So, ich habe mal den Bösewicht gespielt und Spielverderber. Man hat mich auch herausgefordert. Es kam eine Truppe mit einem Ural zum Sniper-Hügel bei Elektro, die haben wohl einen Sniper postiert, den ich erkennen konnte, typische Stelle unter einer Tanne. Der hat mich beschossen, also habe ich mich auf Kamikaze eingeschworen. Ich hatte einer Winchester und ordentlich Muni. Dann kam ein Abgesandter von denen runter nach Elektro um Loot abzugrasen. Den habe ich erstmal im Shop erwischt und mir seine Waffe genommen. Weiss den Namen nicht mehr, jedenfalls auch eine Aussault rifle mit so einem roten Punkt im Zielfernrohr.
Dann hoch auf den Berg, wo der Ural stand und die Truppe da irgendwas gemacht hat. Der Sniper hat teilw. auf mich geschossen, aber mich nicht erwischt. Dann habe ich zwei Leute des Teams überraschen können und auch weggefegt. Dummerweise mich dann in einem Gebüsch verfangen und kurz die Orientierung verloren, dann wars vorbei. Trotzdem: 3:1 für mich  - Freundlicherweise habe ich denen nicht den Ural zerschossen, hatte ich nämlich erst vor. So verlieren Gruppen ja im Grunde nichts, da sie ihre Brocken und dann die respawnenden Leute ja einsammeln können.

*BTW, Fahrzeuge heilen von selbst?*
Ist mir jetzt zweimal mit Autos passiert. Eines wurde von Spielern stehengelassen, erst war der Motor kaputt (ENG rot), nachdem ich aber nach ein paar Minuten erneut einstieg (wollte Gear checken) lief das Auto wieder.
Ein anderes Auto habe ich kaputtgefahren (Reifen kaputt) - der Reifen war nach ein paar Minuten wieder dran.
Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Fexzz (18. August 2012)

Ja, irgendwie reggen Fahrzeuge wohl selbst teilweise.


----------



## DarkMo (18. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Den habe ich erstmal im Shop erwischt und mir seine Waffe genommen. Weiss den Namen nicht mehr, jedenfalls auch eine Aussault rifle mit so einem roten Punkt im Zielfernrohr.


 juhu! ich bin nich alleine auf der welt. ich dacht schon, es gibt nur noch freaks die sich diese buchstaben und zahlenkolonnen merken können xD


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *BTW, Fahrzeuge heilen von selbst?*
> Ist mir jetzt zweimal mit Autos passiert. Eines wurde von Spielern stehengelassen, erst war der Motor kaputt (ENG rot), nachdem ich aber nach ein paar Minuten erneut einstieg (wollte Gear checken) lief das Auto wieder.
> Ein anderes Auto habe ich kaputtgefahren (Reifen kaputt) - der Reifen war nach ein paar Minuten wieder dran.
> Wie kann das sein?


Wenn es zufällig der weisse Pickup ( http://www.dayzwiki.com/wiki/images/c/ce/Vehicle_offroad-pickup.jpg ) war der repariert sich von selbst wenn man aussteigt  Außerdem reparieren sich das Fahrrad und das Motorrad von selbst. Wie es bei den anderen Fahrzeugen ist weiss ich nicht aber mir ist nicht bekannt das es bei denen auch so ist

Das ist übrigens bei Privaten Hives bei allen Fahrzeugen 

Sollte der Server neugestartet werden wird der Schaden aus der DB genommen das heisst ein Fahrzeug das zerstört wurde steht an genu der stelle wieder und alle anderen habe den Schaden als es zuletzt gespeichert wurde.



DarkMo schrieb:


> juhu! ich bin nich alleine auf der welt. ich dacht schon, es gibt nur noch freaks die sich diese buchstaben und zahlenkolonnen merken können xD


*Klugscheissermodus an*

Es war wahrscheinlich das M4A3 CCO oder das M4A1 CCO - Ansonsten gibt es noch das M16A4 ACOG, M4A1 Holo und die AKS-74 Kobra
Wenn es auf der linken Seite noch eine Taschenlampe hatte und in Tarnfarbe dann war es das M4A3 CCO 

Das M4A1 CCO SD wird es wohl nicht gewesen sein weil das hätte er gemerkt xD

*Klugscheissermodus aus*

Ich weiss das so genau weil das alles meine Lieblingswaffen sind^^ aber nicht wegen dem Rotdot sondern weil diese einfach zu handhaben sind


----------



## Ich 15 (19. August 2012)

auf gameone gibt es ein video interview über DayZ/nächsten DayZ Patch mit keinem geringeren als Bohemia CEO Marek Spanel höchstpersönlich.


----------



## arkim (19. August 2012)

Situation war diese: Ich laufe gerade frisch gespawned, auf einmal wurden alle Player an eine Stelle teleportiert. Ohne Waffe konnte ich einfach nur weglaufen und dem Gemetzel entkommen, und renne direkt auf einen Heli zu. Getankt und funktioniert! WAAAAHNSINN! Und dann direkt abgehauen. Dann bin ich ein bißchen herumgeflogen und habe ein bißchen Fliegen geübt, das klappt mittlerweile echt super, im Tiefflug über die Strassen geflogen, Sturzflug, wieder aufsteigen, sehr geil... Ich muss nur bei der Mausbewegung immer aufpassen, dass ich die Achsen nicht vertausche (Nase runter/hochziehen).
Wollte eigentlich neue Player an den blöden Stellen einsammeln, Kamenka und so... Bin das etliche Male abgeflogen, doch der einzige Player den ich fand, ist immer weggelaufen, tja, Pech gehabt. Ich hätte ihm wahrscheinlich den Heli geschenkt...

Na ja, dann bin ich ein bißchen im schnellen Tiefflug über Elektro und Cherno, mal ein bisserl provozieren 

Dann entschloß ich, den Heli in das International Hotel zu fliegen, weil ich habe keine Zeit mehr heute und es wollte ja kein Player den Heli haben. Auch hier Schade, dass der globale Chat nicht existiert.

a) Wenn ich in einem Heli sitze und disconnecte, verschwindet der Heli irgendwann? Weil ich wollte ihn erst möglichst versteckt parken und dann am Abend wieder connecten, wenn er weg ist wäre es eben Pech gewesen.
b) Kann man ihn über die Server hoppen, ich glaub nicht, oder?


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

Nein, die Fahrzeuge sind Server gebunden. Nun ja es kommt darauf an wo du ihn abgestellt hast, wenn du auf dem Dach gelandet bist, wo keiner rauf kommt, könntest du glück haben und er steht noch dort.
Was ich allerdings hoffe dass du nicht gemacht hast ist, im Flug ausgeloggt zu haben. Denn wenn du dann wieder einloggst und der Heli ist weg, wirst du sehr sehr tief fallen und tot sein ^^.

So ist es mir ergangen mit meinem Boot. Habs versteckt und bin dann offline gegangen, und beim nächsten Einloggen aber auf einem anderen Server, war natürlich kein Boot da. 
Gut, ich war im Wasser, hatte aber so ziemlich alles aus dem Rucksack verloren.


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

was mich ja noch intressieren würde: was passiert, wenn man im fahrzeug ausloggt, ein andrer das findet und wegbewegt und man dann wieder einloggt? is man im fahrzeug oder an der alten position wo man ausgeloggt hatte? falls man im fahrzeug spawnt - was is, wenn das teil voll besetzt ist? bspw atv mit 2 plätzen oder gar fahrrad ^^ ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass man generell beim ausloggen (um eben solche fehlerquellen zu vermeiden) aus dem fahrzeug daneben gestellt wird. aber was passiert dann, wenn man in der luft oder aufm boot ausloggt? >< im boot sind alle sachen weg, selbst wenn das boot noch da is und in der luft, nuja... ><

kann mir da keine richtig tolle sichere lösung vorstellen irgendwie. es geht ja auch nichma darum, dass man freiwillig ausloggt. oft hat man ja auch nen disco oder was weis ich.


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> a) Wenn ich in einem Heli sitze und disconnecte, verschwindet der Heli irgendwann?


Möglich, es gibt das gerücht das wenn man den Helli verliert er für 1 Woche auf diesem Server gebannt wird.
Da unserer seit gut 3 Wochen nicht wieder aufgetaucht ist und da wo unser lager ist keiner hin kommt (ungefähr nochmal halb so weit aus der map raus ) glauben wir mitlerweile daran das es war ist...
Haben auch schon mehrmals den Server neu gestartet und jedesmal alle Helli Spawns abgeklappert aber bis jetzt nichts
Achja den Helli hatten wir gerade mal 4 Stunden...



DarkMo schrieb:


> was mich ja noch intressieren würde: was passiert,  wenn man im fahrzeug ausloggt, ein andrer das findet und wegbewegt und  man dann wieder einloggt? is man im fahrzeug oder an der alten position  wo man ausgeloggt hatte? falls man im fahrzeug spawnt - was is, wenn das  teil voll besetzt ist? bspw atv mit 2 plätzen oder gar fahrrad ^^ ich  könnt mir vorstellen, dass man generell beim ausloggen (um eben solche  fehlerquellen zu vermeiden) aus dem fahrzeug daneben gestellt wird. aber  was passiert dann, wenn man in der luft oder aufm boot ausloggt?  >< im boot sind alle sachen weg, selbst wenn das boot noch da is  und in der luft, nuja... ><
> 
> kann mir da keine richtig tolle sichere lösung vorstellen irgendwie. es  geht ja auch nichma darum, dass man freiwillig ausloggt. oft hat man ja  auch nen disco oder was weis ich.


Wenn du dich im Fahrzeug ausloggst und das farhzeug bewegt wird  spawnst du da wo es war.
Sollte es noch da stehen dann spawnst du im auto und da sollte man vorsichtig sein, den wenn man sich bewegt mit WASD stirbt man. Man muss sich ganz langsam per maus umsehen und am mausrad drehen bis als fahrer oder hinten einsteigen kommt. 

Wenn du dich in der luft ausloggst soll man angeblich nach einem einloggen wieder auf dem boden stehen. Würde ich aber nicht glauben ich denke du fleigst einfach nach unten. Kann das gerne mal testen^^
Im boot geht sehr gut sich aus zu loggen man schwimmt dann nebendran und nein es sind nicht alle sachen weg. Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden das die Mission von rocket geupdatet wurde, das problem ist das die meisten admins sich die nicht neu runterladen.


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

oha, aufschlussreich, thx


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal eine Frage zwegs Lager:

Wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit das wenn der Server neu Gestartet wird, der gesamte Inhalt eines Lagers dann weg ist ?
Bzw. Was passiert mit dem Inhalt wenn jetzt der Server Down geht, weil es zb. ein neues Update von DayZ bzw. Arma II gibt ?
Bleiben dann die Sachen drin oder verschwinden die auf wundersame weise ?

Und gleich noch eine hinterher, gibt es keine Möglichkeit so etwas wirklich auf Dauer zu sichern ??? ( außer natürlich Spieler finden das Lager ) ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2012)

momentan gibt es ein Bug in der Datenbank, wenn das Zelt eine zu hohe ID hat, wird der Inhalt nicht gespeichert. Leider immernoch nicht gefixxt. 

Ansonsten -->

Zelt aufbauen, alles reinpacken --> saven. 

Bleibt dann für immer da, nach Restart ist das Zelt sogar wieder voll, wenn du was rausgenommen hast.


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> momentan gibt es ein Bug in der Datenbank, wenn das Zelt eine zu hohe ID hat, wird der Inhalt nicht gespeichert. Leider immernoch nicht gefixxt.
> 
> Ansonsten -->
> 
> ...


 
Und gibt es für mich als Spieler eine möglichkeit die ID raus zu bekommen ? Denn ansonsten sind die Zelte im moment ja ohnehin unnütz Oo.


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

rischtisch -.- ich denke kaum, dass freie alte id's neu vergeben werden oder? werden sicher einfach für neue zelte neue id's hinten dran gehangen. sprich: wer jetz zelte aufbaut kann seinen kram auch gleich in die heide legen...


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> momentan gibt es ein Bug in der Datenbank, wenn das Zelt eine zu hohe ID hat, wird der Inhalt nicht gespeichert. Leider immernoch nicht gefixxt.
> 
> Ansonsten -->
> 
> ...


Diesen Bug gibt es nicht ich kann soviele Zelte aufbauen wie ich will und es bleibt alles wo es ist auch nach nem Serverrestart
Da dies auch Fahrzeuge betreffen soll, kann ich dir sagen das ganz gewiss nicht stimmt, da sonst bei uns keine 2x M107 im Jeep wären oder 4x M4A1 CCO SD 

Da gibt es nur Idoten die nicht speichern und so nen Müll dann im DayZ Forum ablassen wo jeder andere Idiot es glaubt. 

Wenn ihr nen eigenen Server habt dann testet es einfach und dann werdet ihr es sehen^^


----------



## arkim (19. August 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch schon ACR gekauft? Auf Steam ist es ja noch nicht (wann denn wohl?) - aber bei BIS kann man es kaufen... https://store.bistudio.com/arma2-army-of-the-czech-republic


----------



## Ich 15 (19. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon ACR gekauft? Auf Steam ist es ja noch nicht (wann denn wohl?) - aber bei BIS kann man es kaufen... https://store.bistudio.com/arma2-army-of-the-czech-republic


 was hat das mit DayZ zu tun? Es sollte ursprünglich Mitte August auf Steam erscheinen, ein genaues Datum ist aber noch nicht bekannt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. August 2012)

Nur noch Cheater unterwegs, Wir haben Heli etc, und besorgen uns grade 2 Autos ich in der Luft, Was passiert? Zwei hacker kiddys porten sich zu meinen Kollegen und töten die mal eben -.- schade das diese Zwei kiddys nicht vor mir stehen, die würden nimmer Existieren


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

Naja sei mal froh das du davon gekommen bist. Wenn das echte Script Kiddies oder Hacker typen waren, hatten sie wahrscheinlich auch nen GOD Modus an.. Dann hättest den Deppen ne A-Bombe auf den Kopf fallen lassen können, würden die trotzdem munter weiter rennen und alles um nieten was nicht bei Drei den Disconnect Button gedrückt hat.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. August 2012)

Die haben ja meine Kollegen schon mal gekillt darum denk ich mal wussten die ihre Namen und haben sich einfach zu denen Geportet. zumglück ist das ein Veteran Server


----------



## arkim (19. August 2012)

Irgendwie komm ich nicht mehr rein. Waiting for character to create... Central hive down? "Loading" habe ich auch schon gesehen... auch unendlich.


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Die haben ja meine Kollegen schon mal gekillt darum denk ich mal wussten die ihre Namen und haben sich einfach zu denen Geportet. zumglück ist das ein Veteran Server


Wenn sie den HAck nutzen den ich schonmal in einem Livestream gesehen habe, dann können die einfach auf der Map alle Spieler/Fahrzeuge anzeigen lassen als wäre es ein Server auf dem es an ist.
Dann müssel sie nur noch den Punkt "teleport" wählen und auf dieser map dann irgendwo hin klicken und sie landen da.



arkim schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich nicht mehr rein. Waiting for character to create... Central hive down? "Loading" habe ich auch schon gesehen... auch unendlich.


Hatte das vorhin kurz würde mich nicht wunders wenn der mal wieder überlastet ist. Der Hive ist viel zu klein um diese Anzahl an Spieler zu verwalten.

Die sollten einfach private Hives zulassen und von denen wird dann nur die Spieler position sowie inventar an den Haupthive übergeben bzw. vom jeweiligen privaten Hive runtergeladen sobald dieser connected. Aber das will ja der Herr Hall nicht -.-" Dabei wäre es so Resourceschonender für den Haupthive


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

wenn man in dem zusammenhang so aussagen von dir mit einbezieht, kann ich mir schon paar gute gründe, die dagegen sprächen vorstellen ^^


Shona schrieb:


> So hab mal Vehicles gespawnt  xD
> 
> 7x UAZ
> 6x ATV
> ...


 nur jetzt so als anregung


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

Lol das hat damit nichts zu tun die Fahrzeuge interessieren mich nicht^^ Die habe ich gespawnt weil es möglich ist und es sind noch weitaus mehr möglich 
Achja schau dir mal das letzte an den gibt es in DayZ gar nicht xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von mir aus könnte man auch die Fahrzeuge vom normalen Hive spawnen lassen  Es ist nun aber mal so das der Hive derbe überlasstet ist obwohl die Spielerzahl "Players in the Last 24h" fast täglich abnimmt.
Vor zwei Tagen waren es noch ~ 161000 Spieler jetzt gerade steht der Zähler bei ~137000 - ls ich angefangen habe waren es fast 200000 und das ist erst ~3 wochen her


Mich interessiert es ansich nur das ich als Admin auch die Kontrolle über den Server habe und Kick/Bannen kann wenn ich es für richtig halten und nicht wenn Herr Hall sagt das ich es darf 
Des weiteren stört mich und viele andere die Regelung das man kein PW auf seinem Server haben darf...Bei fast 3000 Servern findet jeder einen Server da fallen Passwortgeschütze gar nicht auf aber leider ist die Community dumm wie brot -.-"

Das beste Kommentar was ich je bekommen habe war das es sie nicht interessiert ob es mein Root Server ist auf dem der Server läuft weil der Server der Community gehört  Da hab ich gefragt wer den wohl die Rechnung bezahlt und dann kam nur die Antwort ist mir egal es steht so in den Regeln also muss ein admin das auch befolgen.

Um zurück zu kommen, wenn Admins ein PW auf die Server machen könnten würde man ads Problem Hacker früher oder später eindämen können und zwar bevor die Community zusammenbricht.


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

Den VAN hab ich sogar mal in einem Video gesehen, finde die Karre ganz Dufte 

Was die Regeln angeht so bin ich da der gleichen Meinung wie Shona ... 
Sie sind einfach nur Dämlich, und ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir wirklich nen DayZ Server hole, dann mach den unter Garantie so wie ich es mir Vorstelle. 
Ich lass mir doch net von nem Modder vorschreiben wie ich mit einem Server umzugehen habe denn ich Bezahl. 
Stell Hall mir nen Server zu verfügung muss ich mich dran halten, klar ... Aber solang meine Euro rüber wandern, setz ich da ein PW drauf und Kick und Banne jeden der gegen die Server Rules verstößt, und da pfefif ich drauf ob die Community mich anschwärzt und der Server dann auf BlackList kommt. 
Solang man den dann via PlaywithSix, Sixluncher und Co finden kann, ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## butter_milch (19. August 2012)

Es gibt nur zwei Fälle in denen du laut rocket bannen solltest: Wenn jemand hacked oder rassistisch ist. Und in welchem anderen Fall wäre es denn sonst noch in Ordnung jemanden zu bannen?

Und wenn rocket passwortgeschützte Server nicht aus der Liste nehmen würde, würde jeder Depp den Server abriegeln und in Sicherheit das NWA abfarmen. Wer in DayZ Sicherheit erwartet, ohne etwas dafür tun zu wollen hat das Spiel nicht verstanden.

Als Serverbesitzer solltest du es so sehen: Es geht nicht darum, irgendwelche Vorteile daraus zu ziehen, sondern rocket dabei zu helfen das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten. Wenn dir das nicht genug ist, solltest du deinen Vertrag am besten auslaufen lassen.


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei Fälle in denen du laut rocket bannen solltest: Wenn jemand hacked oder rassistisch ist. Und in welchem anderen Fall wäre es denn sonst noch in Ordnung jemanden zu bannen?
> 
> Und wenn rocket passwortgeschützte Server nicht aus der Liste nehmen würde, würde jeder Depp den Server abriegeln und in Sicherheit das NWA abfarmen. Wer in DayZ Sicherheit erwartet, ohne etwas dafür tun zu wollen hat das Spiel nicht verstanden.
> 
> Als Serverbesitzer solltest du es so sehen: Es geht nicht darum, irgendwelche Vorteile daraus zu ziehen, sondern rocket dabei zu helfen das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten. Wenn dir das nicht genug ist, solltest du deinen Vertrag am besten auslaufen lassen.



Sicherheit hat in DayZ nichts verloren das brauchst du mir nicht sagen. 
Das ich ein PW auf den Server setzen würde wenn ich denn einen Bestelle hab ich nur gesagt um von Cheatern und sonstigen Gesocks verschont zu bleiben. KEINER hat behauptet das ich einen Server dicht machen würde, um dann in aller ruhe alles ab zu farmen und glücklich zu werden, wo bleibt da bitte der Spaß und die Konkurrenz wenn man alles ohne Probleme bekommen kann.

Es geht darum das Rocket  etwas Verbietet wozu er überhaupt kein Recht hat. 
Wäre das selbe wenn auf einmal Valve sagen würde, ne leute ab diesem Zeitpunkt dürft ihr eure Gameserver nicht mehr mit einem PW schützen, da ihr ja heimlich dann Üben könntet und besser werdert als der Rest ...
Rocket hat hier mal überhaupt nichts zu verbieten.... 
Das dann der Server net am "Offiziellen" Hive hängt würde mich herzlich wenig interessieren. Ich bin mir relativ sicher das der Server dennoch jedesmal Rappel Voll wäre, wenn man dort Vernünftig Spielen könnte und der Server Frei von Cheatern usw. gehalten wird.

Ach und das mit dem Bannen, und kicken. Wenn ich nen Server hätte stelle ich die Regeln auf, der dagegen verstoßt fliegt runter, so einfach ist das. 
Mit verstößen meine ich Beleidungen, Rassismuss usw. eben alles was beim Spielen stören könnte.


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Es geht darum das Rocket  etwas Verbietet wozu er überhaupt kein Recht hat.
> Wäre das selbe wenn auf einmal Valve sagen würde, ne leute ab diesem Zeitpunkt dürft ihr eure Gameserver nicht mehr mit einem PW schützen, da ihr ja heimlich dann Üben könntet und besser werdert als der Rest ...
> Rocket hat hier mal überhaupt nichts zu verbieten....


Valve und alle anderen werden das nie machen weil die Regeln mit dem PW/Bannen/Kicken es gegen ein deutsches Zivil gesetzt verstösst  Er darf uns das gar nicht verbieten, somit sind seine Regeln in Deutschland gar nicht haltbar und vor allem nicht durchsetzbar. Dazu hier mal der Thread im DayZ Forum der das ganze überhaupt mal ins Rollen gebracht hat @DayZ Server rules - Necessary review - Server General - Day Z Forums der TE ist im übrigen ein deutscher Anwalt 



Sharidan schrieb:


> Das dann der Server net am "Offiziellen" Hive hängt würde mich herzlich wenig interessieren. Ich bin mir relativ sicher das der Server dennoch jedesmal Rappel Voll wäre, wenn man dort Vernünftig Spielen könnte und der Server Frei von Cheatern usw. gehalten wird.


Fast jeder private Hive ist voll und wird auch gerne gesehen wenn es davon mehr gibt.



Sharidan schrieb:


> Ach und das mit dem Bannen, und kicken. Wenn ich nen Server hätte stelle ich die Regeln auf, der dagegen verstoßt fliegt runter, so einfach ist das.
> Mit verstößen meine ich Beleidungen, Rassismuss usw. eben alles was beim Spielen stören könnte.


Kann ich nur zustimmen^^ 

Mal meine kleine Regeln unseres TF2 Servers


Server- oder Chatsprache ist *NUR* Deutsch/English!
Beleidigungen werden nicht toleriert und führen zu einem Kick oder nach einer Warnung zu einem Ban!
Cheaten, hacken, Bugs *AUSNUTZEN* wird nicht toleriert und mit einem *PERMBAN* bestraft!
Respektiere andere Spieler dies in *NUR* ein Spiel!
Das nicht einhalten der Regelen wird mit einem *KICK/BAN* bestraft!


Ein Freund hatte auf seinem offiziellen DayZ Server mal aus Spass rein geschrieben das man nicht auf unbewaffnete Spieler schiessen soll. Wurde ziemlich gut angenommen obwohl wir das nur als kleinen Joke rein geschrieben hatten würde das aber auf einem privaten Hive knallhart durchziehen


@ butter_milch
Das NW Airfield looten wir bei Lust und laune eine ganze Stunde wenn es sein muss und das auf einem vollen Server und ich wette mit dir das nicht einer von uns stirbt 
Außerdem wenn man alles eh schon hat was will ich dann noch auf dem NW Airfield außer um Manhunt zu machen? O.o

Irgendwann kommt nun mal der Punkt an dem du absolut nichts mehr brauchst und das Spiel wir total langweilig. Das einzige was uns noch dazu bewegt auf nen offizielen Server zu gehen ist Manhunt anonsten spielen wir Lingor


----------



## INU.ID (19. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Um zurück zu kommen, wenn Admins ein PW auf die Server machen könnten würde man ads Problem Hacker früher oder später eindämen können und zwar bevor die Community zusammenbricht.


 Sry, aber das ist Unsinn. Was bitte sollte Cheater (und KEINE Hacker) davon abhalten Publics zu joinen wenn ein paar andere Server ein PW haben? Zusammenhang? PW bringt absolut 0, außer das man sich auf unfairem Weg Zeug zusammenfarmen kann. Außerdem wird kein Admin gezwungen sich an irgendwelche Regeln zu halten, wenn man sich nem privaten Hive anschließt. Die Regeln gelten einzig für den Master-Hive, und dort absolut zu Recht.


butter_milch schrieb:


> Und wenn rocket passwortgeschützte Server  nicht aus der Liste nehmen würde, würde jeder Depp den Server abriegeln  und in Sicherheit das NWA abfarmen. Wer in DayZ Sicherheit erwartet,  ohne etwas dafür tun zu wollen hat das Spiel nicht verstanden.
> 
> Als Serverbesitzer solltest du es so sehen: Es geht nicht darum,  irgendwelche Vorteile daraus zu ziehen, sondern rocket dabei zu helfen  das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten. Wenn dir das nicht genug ist, solltest  du deinen Vertrag am besten auslaufen lassen.


 


Sharidan schrieb:


> Es geht darum das Rocket  etwas Verbietet wozu er überhaupt kein Recht hat.


 Ich glaube du irrst da ein wenig. Rocket kann bestimmen was er will, es  ist quasi sein Master-Hive. Dir passen seine Regeln nicht? Kein  Problem, du mußt den Master-Hive ja nicht nutzen. 


Shona schrieb:


> Valve und alle anderen werden das nie machen weil  die Regeln mit dem PW/Bannen/Kicken es gegen ein deutsches Zivil gesetzt  verstösst   Er darf uns das gar nicht verbieten, somit sind seine Regeln in  Deutschland gar nicht haltbar und vor allem nicht durchsetzbar.


 Totaler Unsinn, es wird - wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - kein Admin  gezwungen sich irgendwelchen Regeln zu unterwerfen. Außer man möchte  an/in den Master-Hive, und da kann er Regeln aufstellen wie er möchte,  zumal alle bisherigen Regeln der Fairness auf Pubs dienen. Da mit  deutschen Gesetzen anzukommen zeigt nur wie wenig Ahnung die Leute von  selbigem haben.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (19. August 2012)

Jemand zufällig am NE Airfield und hat Lust zu zocken. Hab auch ne M107 zu verschenken


----------



## Shona (19. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> außer das man sich auf unfairem Weg Zeug zusammenfarmen kann.


Uhhh ich kann sachen farmen ist ja auch so wichtig und kann man nicht auf einem ohne PW machen -.-"
Lies mal was ich geschrieben habe die letzten Tage dann weisst du wie man lootet und das Spiel richtig spielt. Das was ihr hier macht ist Kindergarten, einfach nur mal kurz vorbei laufen irgendwo und schauen ob irgendwo was liegt ist langweilig. Das machen wir wenn wir tot sind um in den Norden zu kommen. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich glaube du irrst da ein wenig. Rocket kann bestimmen was er will, es  ist quasi sein Master-Hive. Dir passen seine Regeln nicht? Kein  Problem, du mußt den Master-Hive ja nicht nutzen.
> 
> Totaler Unsinn, es wird - wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - kein Admin  gezwungen sich irgendwelchen Regeln zu unterwerfen. Außer man möchte  an/in den Master-Hive, und da kann er Regeln aufstellen wie er möchte,  zumal alle bisherigen Regeln der Fairness auf Pubs dienen. Da mit  deutschen Gesetzen anzukommen zeigt nur wie wenig Ahnung die Leute von  selbigem haben.


Achso das heisst das rocket sich nicht an geltende deutsche Gesetze halten muss? Ich glaube du lebst auf einem anderen Planeten auch ein Dean Hall darf diese nicht umgehen den nicht er zahlt die Rechnungen sondern die Admins und genau deshalb gibt es solch ein Gesetz! -.-"
Mitlerweile gibt es sogar Server Anbieter die ihre Kunden deswegen kündigen obwohl diese Monate lang denen das Geld in den Hinter geschoben haben und nur weil sie mal für ein Server Update die Server 5-10 Minuten dicht gemacht haben...Das findest du also in Ordnung?  Weil man ja soviel in 5-10 Minuten machen kann! Achja ich bin nicht die einzige die sich über die Regelungen aufregt und das man diese bei ~3000 Server ändern sollte, sondern noch sehr viel mehr. Wenn man im Dayz Forum nur einmal mitliest wüsste man das auch. 

Überlege auch mal wer innerhalb von einer Sekunde 99% der Server stilllegen kann! Nicht rocket, sondern die Server Admins die euch undankbarem Haufen die Server zur Verfügung stellen! 
Wenn diese sich alle zusammenschliessen, einen Tag ausmachen und dann einfach die Server für 24h auschalten dann würde das ganze Spiel in dieser Sekunde ein totales Chaos verursachen, weil nur noch die offizielen Server zur verfügung stehen würden ! 

Aber weisst du was dein Kommentar zeigt das du Null Ahnung von dem hast was ein Server Admin in DayZ alles machen muss! Einer hat das mal ganz schön im DayZ Forum zu den Regeln und zu der derzeitigen Situation geschrieben. Server Admins kommen gar nicht mehr dazu selbst zu spielen sie sind 24h damit beschäftigt den Server am laufen zu halten. Bugs zu melden, Infos ranholen ob es ein Cheater ist oder nicht, warten bis die bestätigung kommt oder nicht, den Trottel dann bannen oder nicht, eine Datei durchsuchen die sich jede Sekunde aktualisiert und schauen ob irgendwo etwas gespawnt wurde das nicht zu DayZ gehört.

Kann dir gerne auch mal eine Server Log zeigen was da so schönen drin steht nämlich absolut gar nicht...da steht drin wer connectet, wer disconnectet, die GUID der User beim connecten, Battleye Updates bei Usern, Battleeye Werbung bzw. Infos zu irgendwelchen tollen neuen features und momemt ich überlege...das war es mehr gibt es nicht als infos für admins -.-"

Gott das ist hier schon genau so dumm wie im DayZ Forum... o.O


----------



## Sharidan (19. August 2012)

Manchmal ist es echt zum Verzweifeln wenn man mal nen Server sucht. Bei den meisten kommst nicht drauf, die anderen sind derartig voll, das man Platz Angst bekommt.
Dann FINDET man endlich mal einen Server wo man denkt, cool endlich mal zusammen daddeln, und dann findet man so etwas . Und nein, das war nicht über die Map verstreut sondern direkt bei einander. Entweder hat der Admin Probieren wollen wie toll es ist Autobusse vom Berg zu schupfen, oder ein Hacker oder sonst etwas machte sich nen Spaß ...
Das sind auch noch lange nicht alle Busse ... Auf dem Berg selber hängen bzw. lagen auch noch mal 4 oder 5 rum, und auch nur DIE die man sofort gefunden hat -.-


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

und ich bin in einen eingestiegen und instant explodiert xD danach am strand gespawned, zum glück beim 2. versuch in der nähe und leuchte wie ne riesen fackel  zuerst dacht ich das es hinter mir in dem städtchen brennt, nee, das hat sich mit mir mitbewegt xD dann konnt ich meinen sexy geschundenen körper ned looten und nachm relog gings zum glück - immernoch als fackel... manche server sin echt ned ganz sauber he. und das trotz der ach so bösen regeln. wenn dann jeder seinen eigenen kram machen dürfte, will ich garnich wissen was los is.

ich versteh auch die aufregung nich so ganz shona. gehen wir davon aus, man dürfte server per pw sperren. was passiert dann? die leute dürfen in ruhe die server updaten (kann man den dazu nich einfach kurz off nehmen bzw is der dabei überhaupt erreichbar? kann ich mir garnich vorstellen) und darüber hinaus? was meinst du wohl, wieviele clans sich ein sicheres lager basteln? die räumen die publics aus und stellen sich riesen zeltlager in die pampa. man muss ja nix schützen, kommt ja keiner druff. das hier die offensichtlichen nachteile so übersehen werden find ich sehr fraglich.

klar kann es nich sein, dass server sofort auf die blacklist kommen, wenn man sie mal kurz für wichten kram rausnimmt. das will ich ja auch garnich beschönigen. aber a) kann ich mir halt auch garnich vorstellen, dass man auf nen server kommt, der grad updated - womit die pw schützerei dafür dann eh obsolet wäre - und b) würde ne erlaubnis dazu (also auch permanent geschlossene server) dayZ glaub ruinieren. jeder igelt sich auf seinem server ein wie die elster aufm bling bling haufen und das wars.

und wegen der looterei: aber eigentlich sollte es doch so sein, das man sich einen server sucht, der für einen funktioniert (also zum bsp dasses tag is oder nacht, wie mans mag, dass die fps stimmen (hab oft 5fps oder son mist auf manchen servern) oder man überhaupt erstmal druff kommt ^^) und dann bleibt man da auch ne weile. ich wander gerne durch die gegend und vertraue auf den zufall. klar, das man hier nich professionell absahnt, aber is das nich das grundprinzip des spiels? kann doch auch ned sein, dass man von server zu server hoppst und sich innerhalb von minuten mit zeugs eindeckt >< nachdem uns dieser eine clan den kampf angesagt hatte und wir deren lager gefunden und laufend ausgenommen hatten (wir also immer top equipped waren innerhalb kürzester zeit) is irgendwie die luft raus >< stehts da un hast nix mehr zu tun. ich bin leider auch ned son arsch, das einfach jeden umnieten kann, auch wenn sie mich sicher bald soweit haben


----------



## pcfr3ak (19. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Aber weisst du was dein Kommentar zeigt das du Null Ahnung von dem hast was ein Server Admin in DayZ alles machen muss! Einer hat das mal ganz schön im DayZ Forum zu den Regeln und zu der derzeitigen Situation geschrieben. Server Admins kommen gar nicht mehr dazu selbst zu spielen sie sind 24h damit beschäftigt den Server am laufen zu halten. Bugs zu melden, Infos ranholen ob es ein Cheater ist oder nicht, warten bis die bestätigung kommt oder nicht, den Trottel dann bannen oder nicht, eine Datei durchsuchen die sich jede Sekunde aktualisiert und schauen ob irgendwo etwas gespawnt wurde das nicht zu DayZ gehört.
> 
> Kann dir gerne auch mal eine Server Log zeigen was da so schönen drin steht nämlich absolut gar nicht...da steht drin wer connectet, wer disconnectet, die GUID der User beim connecten, Battleye Updates bei Usern, Battleeye Werbung bzw. Infos zu irgendwelchen tollen neuen features und momemt ich überlege...das war es mehr gibt es nicht als infos für admins -.-"


 
Ja und, wie wärs mal die neuen BattlEye Features anzuschauen, für die extra für die "Werbung" gemacht wird, die das Hacker-Problem auf ein Minimum eindämmen sowie 2 extra logs erstellen, auf denen es ganz einfach zu sehen ist, wer cheatet?
Introducing Server-side Event Logging/Blocking

Außerdem weiß ich nicht was du die ganze Zeit mit deinem deutschen Gesetz willst, Immerhin hostest du den Server freiwillig - dich zwingt keiner dazu - und du stimmst den hosting-Regeln VORHER zu. Rocket macht die Regeln, weil es immer noch Ein- und dasselbe Spiel auf allen servern sein soll und man sich nicht jedes mal an irgendwelche neuen Regeln halten muss. Wenn das nicht so wäre, könnte jeder Admin machen was er will - sprich, sich ingame unfaire Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern erschaffen oder z.B. nen Spieler bannen weil er den Admin getötet hat oder sonstige Formen vom Missbrauch der Adminrechte.
Wenn dir das nicht passt, bitte - dich zwingt ja keiner nen ofiziellen DayZ server zu hosten. Kannst andere Spieler kicken und den Server abriegeln wenn du mal wieder in Ruhe farmen willst und dir deine Fahrzeuge an den Orten spawnen wo du sie haben willst. Hört sich echt spannend an.


----------



## arkim (19. August 2012)

Ich habe ein Auto versenkt und bin dann ausgestiegen, das war ein Fehler?!?!? Ich verlor direkt so 9k Blut, fiel in Ohnmacht, verlor dann den Rest... Was ist das denn?


----------



## ankabo (19. August 2012)

@Shona: Wenn du einen Server zu DayZ mietest und die Regeln nicht befolgst, fliegt der Server eben raus. Was glaubst du wohl, wie sehr Rocket deutsche Gesetze interessieren? Entweder spielst du nach seinen Regeln oder läßt es bleiben.
Er hat den Master, er sagt wo es lang geht.


----------



## Shona (20. August 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich nicht was du die ganze Zeit mit deinem deutschen Gesetz willst, Immerhin hostest du den Server freiwillig - dich zwingt keiner dazu - und du stimmst den hosting-Regeln VORHER zu. Rocket macht die Regeln, weil es immer noch Ein- und dasselbe Spiel auf allen servern sein soll und man sich nicht jedes mal an irgendwelche neuen Regeln halten muss. Wenn das nicht so wäre, könnte jeder Admin machen was er will - sprich, sich ingame unfaire Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern erschaffen oder z.B. nen Spieler bannen weil er den Admin getötet hat oder sonstige Formen vom Missbrauch der Adminrechte.
> Wenn dir das nicht passt, bitte - dich zwingt ja keiner nen ofiziellen DayZ server zu hosten. Kannst andere Spieler kicken und den Server abriegeln wenn du mal wieder in Ruhe farmen willst und dir deine Fahrzeuge an den Orten spawnen wo du sie haben willst. Hört sich echt spannend an.


Von nichts Ahnung haben aber mit reden wollen...Lies erstmal meine Beiträge und dann denke über deinen Beitrag mal nach 
Anstatt mal ein wenig nach zu denken kommen so dumme Aussagen wie "in Ruhe farmen willst und dir deine Fahrzeuge an den Orten spawnen wo du sie haben willst" mehr fällt euch echt nicht mehr ein. Das Thema ist sowas von augelutscht. Wenn ich Farhzeuge will spiele ich Lingor Island Domination da stehen dann an die 200 für mich rum mit denen ich die Missionen machen kann, da brauche ich kein DayZ für, aber egal ich lass dich mal in deinem glauben weil zu mehr reicht es wohl nicht.

Wenn du nur ansatzweise meine Beiträge hier auch verfolgt hättest wüsstest du das unser Server noch nie online war und es auch nie sein wird wenn die Regeln nicht an die deutsche gesetze angepasst werden.
So haben sie nämlich keine Kraft und sollte Mr. Hall unseren Server wegen einer dieser Regeln blacklisten werde ich meinen Anwalt einschalten  Mein Rootserver steht in Deutschland und nicht im Amiland somit gelten die deutschen Gesetze für mich und nach denen muss ich mich nicht an diese Regeln halten vor allem da es keinen Vetrag gibt in dem das geregelt ist  

Diese Regeln stehen auch nicht da wenn man einen Server "kauft", somit haben wir nichts zugestimmt sondern nur unsere Server Daten übertragen. Kannste auch gerne mal selbst nachschauen wenn du doch so viel Ahnung davon hast https://support.dayzmod.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0 

Komm bitte auch nicht mehr mit dem Kommentar "ihr macht das doch freiwillig", was glaubst du was passiert wenn alle freiwillig gestellten Server auf einmal weg sind? 



ankabo schrieb:


> @Shona: Wenn du einen Server zu DayZ mietest und die Regeln nicht befolgst, fliegt der Server eben raus. Was glaubst du wohl, wie sehr Rocket deutsche Gesetze interessieren? Entweder spielst du nach seinen Regeln oder läßt es bleiben.
> Er hat den Master, er sagt wo es lang geht.


Lies men Beitrag! rocket hat gar nichts, nur den Hive und ein paar offiziele Server alle andere 3000 werden von anderen gestellt! Wenn diese weg sind ist auch DayZ vom Fenser also rede keinen Müll sondern denkt mal ein wenig nach.


@pcfr3ak & ankabo
Für alle anderen Spiele Entwickler zählen dann auch wohl keine deutsche Gesetze und deshalb muss EA/Steam/Ubisoft/usw. auch nie ihre Agreements  deswegen anpassen. Achwas das machen diese freiwillig, weil sie das so gerne machen und weil sie das sagen haben   


Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob die DayZ Community die Augen vor der Realität verschliesst oder einfach nur zu tief im Hinter von Mr. Hall steckt 




DarkMo schrieb:


> ich versteh auch die aufregung nich so ganz shona. gehen wir davon aus,  man dürfte server per pw sperren. was passiert dann? die leute dürfen in  ruhe die server updaten (kann man den dazu nich einfach kurz off nehmen  bzw is der dabei überhaupt erreichbar? kann ich mir garnich vorstellen)  und darüber hinaus?


Das Problem ist wie wir bei einem Freund schon gesehen haben das ein Update und wenn es nur ein Beta Update ist den Server unereichbar macht oder auf einmal keiner joinen kann weil er nur das "Loading" erhält. Somit muss ein Admin erstmal nachprüfen ob auch allen funktioniert, nur leider kapieren das viele nicht und meckern dann lieber rum und reporten sogar wenn deshalb der Server mehrmals hintereinander neu startet.



DarkMo schrieb:


> was meinst du wohl, wieviele clans sich ein  sicheres lager basteln? die räumen die publics aus und stellen sich  riesen zeltlager in die pampa. man muss ja nix schützen, kommt ja keiner  druff. das hier die offensichtlichen nachteile so übersehen werden find  ich sehr fraglich.


Wie haben ohne PW ein riesiges Zeltlager (20-30 Zelte) ausßerhalb von der Map stehen, dazu brauch man kein PW. Einer hat sogar alleine einer Gruppe eine Bus geklaut als dieses den genau vor ihm hingestellt habem und in Stary zu den Zelten gegangen sind. Die haben ihn dann eine weile verfolgt und irgendwann aufgegeben.

Das sind auch alles nur ausreden weil die Spieler dann nichtmehr sagen können "Alle DayZ Server gehören uns bzw der Community", was übrigens genau so in der standart server.cfg als Message of the day drin steht.

Wenn man in DayZ erfolgt haben will dann sollte man vorab sich mal als Gruppe an eine Arma 2 oder Arma 2 OA Mission dran machen. Wir spielen zum Beispiel mehrere Stunden Lingor Island Domination und das ist richtig knackig dagegen ist DayZ nur Kindergarten. So hab ich auch innerhalb von einem Tag alles in DayZ gelernt was man zum überleben braucht und wie man sich wo verhält und wann man schiesst damit andere zum Ziel kommen.




DarkMo schrieb:


> klar kann es nich sein, dass server sofort auf die blacklist kommen,  wenn man sie mal kurz für wichten kram rausnimmt. das will ich ja auch  garnich beschönigen. aber a) kann ich mir halt auch garnich vorstellen,  dass man auf nen server kommt, der grad updated - womit die pw  schützerei dafür dann eh obsolet wäre - und b) würde ne erlaubnis dazu  (also auch permanent geschlossene server) dayZ glaub ruinieren. jeder  igelt sich auf seinem server ein wie die elster aufm bling bling haufen  und das wars.


Dann frage ich mich aber warum es mit privaten Hives klappt bzw. gibt es ja auch Lingor Island mit einem offizielen Hive und da funktioniert es auch.

Das Problem an der Sache ist einfach das die Regeln gemacht wurden als es nur ~100-200 Server gab, jetzt gibt es aber schon an oder sogar schon über 3000 und ich sehe es doch jeden Tag das von denen gut 50% leer sind, 20% halbvoll, 10% voll, 10% mit 2-6 Spielern und 10% haben ein PW

Wieso ist es also so schwer einen Server zu finden? o.O Das ist einfach mal etwas das keiner der Regelgener versteht und viele schreiben halt auch das es einfach nur der Neid einiger Spieler ist warum sie Server reporten. Einige davon denken sogar das sie rocket damit einen gefallen tun und nur deshalb täglich auf der Suche nach PW geschützen Servern sind anstatt das Spiel zu spielen.

Schau dir auch einfach mal an warum Server reportet werden, das ist lachhaft ==> http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/forum/46-server-reporting/



DarkMo schrieb:


> und wegen der looterei: aber eigentlich sollte es doch so sein, das man  sich einen server sucht, der für einen funktioniert (also zum bsp dasses  tag is oder nacht, wie mans mag, dass die fps stimmen (hab oft 5fps  oder son mist auf manchen servern) oder man überhaupt erstmal druff  kommt ^^) und dann bleibt man da auch ne weile. ich wander gerne durch  die gegend und vertraue auf den zufall. klar, das man hier nich  professionell absahnt, aber is das nich das grundprinzip des spiels?  kann doch auch ned sein, dass man von server zu server hoppst und sich  innerhalb von minuten mit zeugs eindeckt ><


Das sage ich doch gar nicht das man hoppeln soll O.o wir haben auch  unser Lager auf einem Server und wir hoppeln nur wenn wir Manhunt  machen, wir haben sogar zwei Fahrzeuge verloren weil diese despawnt sind  nur weil wir kaum auf dem Server sind mit unserem Lager 



DarkMo schrieb:


> nachdem uns dieser  eine clan den kampf angesagt hatte und wir deren lager gefunden und  laufend ausgenommen hatten (wir also immer top equipped waren innerhalb  kürzester zeit) is irgendwie die luft raus >< stehts da un hast  nix mehr zu tun. ich bin leider auch ned son arsch, das einfach jeden  umnieten kann, auch wenn sie mich sicher bald soweit haben


Aber siehst du genau das ist das Problem irgendwann hast du alles und brauchst nichts mehr dann ist das spiel einfach nur noch langweilig und uninteressant. Ich bin auch nicht der fan vom umnieten aber es ist das Einzige was mir bei DayZ noch den einen oder anderen Adrenalinstoss gibt, den wenn man mit der M107 schiesst da weiss die zumindest ganz Elektro/Cherno/NW Airfield wo man ist und dann noch die Position verändern kann dann schon tödlich sein.

Somit machen wir solche Aktionen, sowie das looten nicht mehr alleine und wenn wir nur zu dritt sind aber beim looten räumen dann zwei die baracke aus und einer/eine sitzt irgendwo am Airfield und gibt auskunft darüber ob jemand da ist oder nicht. Da muss man sich nichtmal bewegen und wenn man richtig in einer Tanne sitzt ist man unsichtbar 




DarkMo schrieb:


> und ich bin in einen eingestiegen und instant  explodiert xD danach am strand gespawned, zum glück beim 2. versuch in  der nähe und leuchte wie ne riesen fackel   zuerst dacht ich das es hinter mir in dem städtchen brennt, nee, das  hat sich mit mir mitbewegt xD dann konnt ich meinen sexy geschundenen  körper ned looten und nachm relog gings zum glück - immernoch als  fackel... manche server sin echt ned ganz sauber he. und das trotz der  ach so bösen regeln. wenn dann jeder seinen eigenen kram machen dürfte,  will ich garnich wissen was los is.


Sah das ungefähr wie in dem folgenden Video von mir aus? Weil das hatten wir kurz bevor die Hellis überhaupt zurück waren auf dem Server und das war ein Hacker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUdBAjENyeg


----------



## arkim (20. August 2012)

Sagt mal, ist das richtig, dass Cheater/Scripter einen globalen Ban von BattleEye bekommen können, *was faktisch bedeutet, dass die Multiplayer-Seite des Spiels unbrauchbar gemacht wird*? So wie ich das sehe, kann der Spieler dann das Spiel nur noch neu kaufen? WTF? Ich hielte das für Sachbeschädigung.

Ich frage deshalb: Ich habe gelesen, für den Besitz von Dingen, die nicht in DayZ vorkommen, kann man global gebannt werden von BattleEye. Als ich neulich auf Skallisty Island über die Server gehoppt bin, fand ich Zeltlager und in einem war ein Militäranzug. Den habe ich noch nicht in DayZ gesehen und natürlich angezogen, weil cool. Na ja, ich bin dann eh kurz danach von Z's gekillt worden, aber trotzdem - hätte ich einen Ban bekommen, hätte ich ein neues Spiel kaufen müssen? WTF³?



Shona schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob die DayZ Community die Augen vor der Realität verschliesst oder einfach nur zu tief im Hinter von Mr. Hall steckt


Ja, das tut sie, ist aber normal. Das hast Du in jeder Community, wo einer etwas vermeintlich uneigennützig zur Verfügung stellt. Du merkst es ja schon daran, dass wenn Du irgendwas kritisierst, Du dich erstmal durch 1000 Inkarnationen von "alpha - nuff said" oder "...realism..." kämpfen musst. "If you can't stand the heat, don't do software" weiß Rocket sicher auch, wahrscheinlich sind ihm die ganzen Lemminge peinlich. Mir wären sie jedenfalls suspekt.


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2012)

Globaler Bann von Battleye ? Wo hast du denn das schon wieder gelesen? Ich hab davon noch nichts gehört und das wäre auch ziemlich beschissen da es viel zu viele Kiddy-Admins gibt die dich aus den dümmsten Gründen bannen...


----------



## Sharidan (20. August 2012)

Leute es bringt nichts wenn ihr euch hier Zankt... Jeder soll es so machen wie er es für Richtig erachtet und dem entsprechend auch die Meinungen bzw. Ansichten von den anderen Respektieren.
Wenn Leute sich nen Server Mieten und den an den Master Hive hängen soll sie es tun, genau so gilt das für die andere Seite.
Habe heute mal aus Spaß bei meinem Voice Server Anbieter geschaut, die bieten ja auch Day Z Server an. 
Dort hab ich die Wahl zwischen WhiteListed und Eigener ID ... Und ich finde den Preis nicht einmal Teuer, gerade mal 25€ für nen Monat mit 40 Slots. 

Tatsache ist und bleibt das Rocket bzw. Hall überhaupt nichts tun kann wenn man sich nen Server Mietet und sich nicht in den Master Hive einklinkt. 

Den einzigen Nachteil denn ich sehe ist und sollte ich da Falsch liegen bitte Korrigiert mich, dann das, wenn ich auf einem Privaten Hive nennen wir ihn Day Z A mir ne nette Ausrüstung zusammen suche, und dann auf den Day Z B gehe der in einem anderen Privaten Hive sitzt muss ich bei Null Anfangen da ja die Daten nicht Übernommen werden wie bei dem "Master" Hive 
Das ist für mich auch schon der einzige Nachteil. 
Das es dann verschiedene Regeln auf den Servern gibt sollte nun wirklich kein Problem darstellen und lasse ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht als Argument gelten. Bei CS,BF3 Servern usw ist das gang und gebe... Dort darf ich die Waffe net nutzen, hier darf ich Granaten nicht werfen. Auf dem ist FF aus, beim nächsten wieder an.... 

Wieso man jetzt bei Day Z so nen Wirbel macht verstehe ich nicht. Oder sagen wir es so, haben die Spieler inzwischen verlernt sich einfach den Regeln auf Servern anzupassen ?

Ich denke auch das Hall sein Erfolg etwas über den Kopf Gewachsen ist, und ich schätze auch das er mit so einem Erfolg net gerechnet hätte.
Die Dinge die er im Moment laut dem Forum "Verlangt" sind Inhaltlos und nichts Wert. 
Er kann nen Teufel tun, da ich noch keine AGB's bei dem Mod Day Z gesehen habe die mich zu irgend etwas verpflichten, genau so wenig wenn ich mir nen Server Miete was den Mod im Speziellen angeht.


----------



## arkim (20. August 2012)

*BattlEye global ban*



Robonator schrieb:


> Globaler Bann von Battleye ? Wo hast du denn das schon wieder gelesen? Ich hab davon noch nichts gehört und das wäre auch ziemlich beschissen da es viel zu viele Kiddy-Admins gibt die dich aus den dümmsten Gründen bannen...


Puh, weiß nicht mehr wo, aber suche mal nach "battleeye global ban" - sowas.... BattleEye muss den vermeintlichen Mißbrauch erkennen und führt dann wohl Listen, sodass Du global gebannt bist und nicht mehr reinkommst. Ich weiß das nicht genau und weiß auch nicht, was Battleeye prüft, ist mir auch egal, ich will aber nicht zu Unrecht gebannt werden.
Und lies Dir dann mal die Support-Seite von denen durch, da steht sinngemäß "Ban ist Ban, heulen zwecklos, wir haben immer Recht [kauft Euch halt neue Software]". http://battleye.com/support.html

EDIT: Hier habe ich das gelesen:
http://chernarus.de/board12-technischer-support/board13-client/p13943-battleye-global-ban/#post13943


> sowas kann dir schon passieren, wenn du von nem Hacker rumgeportet wirst oder nen Spieler mit ner gehackte Waffe tötest und ihm diese anschließend wegnimmst...


----------



## INU.ID (20. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Uhhh ich kann sachen farmen ist ja auch so wichtig und kann man nicht auf einem ohne PW machen -.-"
> Lies mal was ich geschrieben habe die letzten Tage dann weisst du wie man lootet und das Spiel richtig spielt. Das was ihr hier macht ist Kindergarten, einfach nur mal kurz vorbei laufen irgendwo und schauen ob irgendwo was liegt ist langweilig. Das machen wir wenn wir tot sind um in den Norden zu kommen.


Davon ab das es mich nicht interessiert ob du dich für den 1337-DayZ-Zocker hälst, oder das du zu wissen glaubst wie ich DayZ spiele, warum fühlst du dich bzgl. "PW-Protect-Farming" überhaupt angesprochen?


> Achso das heisst das rocket sich nicht an geltende deutsche Gesetze halten muss? Ich glaube du lebst auf einem anderen Planeten


Und ich glaube du hast mein Posting nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden.


> Aber weisst du was dein Kommentar zeigt das du Null Ahnung von dem hast was ein Server Admin in DayZ alles machen muss!


Wie schon erwähnt, interessant was einige so alles aus einem Posting rauslesen können, ohne ganz offensichtlich den eigentlichen Inhalt verstanden zu haben.


> Gott das ist hier schon genau so dumm wie im DayZ Forum... o.O


 Wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal wieder (von deinem Ross) runterkommst? Dein Ton mißfällt mir tlw.

Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal: Wo ist dein Problem? Du kannst dir einen Server mieten und damit machen was du willst. Du kannst nur 5 Slots nehmen, ihn mit nem PW "schützen" usw, keiner verbietet dir das. Dann hast du halt nen Private-Hive. Aber du kannst doch dem Betreiber des Master-Hive nicht vorschreiben welche Regeln er für die Zulassung zu eben diesem nach deinen Vorstellungen anpassen soll. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? Gegen welches deutsche Gesetz verstößt er denn deiner Meinung nach?

@*arkim*: Nachvollziehbare ungerechtfertigte Banns (und davon soll es nur sehr wenige geben) werden, soweit mir bekannt, rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## pcfr3ak (20. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *BattlEye global ban*
> 
> 
> Puh, weiß nicht mehr wo, aber suche mal nach "battleeye global ban" - sowas.... BattleEye muss den vermeintlichen Mißbrauch erkennen und führt dann wohl Listen, sodass Du global gebannt bist und nicht mehr reinkommst. Ich weiß das nicht genau und weiß auch nicht, was Battleeye prüft, ist mir auch egal, ich will aber nicht zu Unrecht gebannt werden.
> ...


 
BattlEye ist ein Anti-Cheat sowie Admin-Tool für Arma 2 (sowas wie PunkBuster). Wenn du auf einem BattlEye Server cheatest (softwaremäßig), kannst du einen Global Ban von BattlEye bekommen, will heißen, du wirst auf keinem BattlEye Server mehr spielen können, da deine GUID gebannt wird. Um wieder auf BattlEye-geschützten Server spielen zu können, brauchst du dann nen neuen OA Key (=Spiel nochmal kaufen).
Ein Admin kann BattlEye für lokale Bans auf seinem server benutzen, das hat jedoch nix mit Global Bans zu tun. Die Global Bans sind unabhängig von Serveradmins/Reports und so zeugs und werden nur durch softwareseitige Cheat- & Hackerkennung und sonstige Verstöße gegen die ToS von BattlEye ausgelöst.
Wie BE funktioniert, kannste hier nachlesen: BattlEye - The Anti-Cheat Engine


----------



## ankabo (20. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> @pcfr3ak & ankabo
> Für alle anderen Spiele Entwickler zählen dann auch wohl keine deutsche Gesetze und deshalb muss EA/Steam/Ubisoft/usw. auch nie ihre Agreements  deswegen anpassen. Achwas das machen diese freiwillig, weil sie das so gerne machen und weil sie das sagen haben


 
Hast du ein schriftliches Agreement mit Dean Hall, also einen Vertrag? Wenn ja, kannst du ja auf vertraglicher Basis vor Gericht ziehen und auf dein Recht pochen. Wenn nicht, nimmst du eben das an, was er vorgibt oder läßt es. Er HAT eben den Hive, PUNKT!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. August 2012)

@ Arkim

Bei Battleye ist es so, es gibt eine Globale Ban Liste. Das ist einfach nur eine Textdatei mit den GuID`s drin. Diese wird ständig aktualisiert. Du als Serverbetreiber musst diese Liste ständig aktualisieren (also die Globale runterladen und auf deinem lokalen Server einfügen). Sicher ist das nicht, da man selbst Einträge aus der Liste löschen kann, bzw sogar Whitelists anlegen kann.


----------



## Shona (20. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Davon ab das es mich nicht interessiert ob du dich für den 1337-DayZ-Zocker hälst, oder das du zu wissen glaubst wie ich DayZ spiele, warum fühlst du dich bzgl. "PW-Protect-Farming" überhaupt angesprochen?


 Weil es uns Admins auf den Senkel geht das wir immer die sind die alles einstecken müssen was in DayZ passiert! Wir sind Schuld wegen den Hacker und unternehmen nichts, wird müssen uns rechtfertigen weil ein Server mal 5 Minuten ein PW hat nach einem Update oder das wir den Server neustarten und weil einige nicht die Nachricht auf dem Server lesen können gleich die 10,5,2 und eine Minute vor Serverrestart automatisch reingeschrieben wird. Verfolge das doch einfach mal im DayZ Forum vielleicht verstehst du es irgendwan mal 




INU.ID schrieb:


> Und ich glaube du hast mein Posting nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden.


Das spiegelt sich wohl in dem was du mir an den Kopf wirfst weil du hast meine dann wohl auch nicht gelesen, sonst hättest du Ansatzweise verstaden.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, interessant was einige so alles aus einem Posting rauslesen können, ohne ganz offensichtlich den eigentlichen Inhalt verstanden zu haben.


Auch das spieglelt sich wieder weil aus meinen Beiträgen wird auch irgendetwas rausgelesen das so gar nicht da steht und mir dann wieder an den Kopf geworfen was mir einfaäält sowas nur zu schreiben



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal wieder (von deinem Ross) runterkommst? Dein Ton mißfällt mir tlw.


Aha hohes Ross  Nur weil hier genau so viele sind wie im DayZ Forum die meinen das die Server ihnen oder Mr. Hall gehören und das nun mal nicht stimmt  Das meine ich mit "genau so dumm wie im DayZ Forum"



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal: Wo ist dein Problem? Du kannst dir einen Server mieten und damit machen was du willst. Du kannst nur 5 Slots nehmen, ihn mit nem PW "schützen" usw, keiner verbietet dir das. Dann hast du halt nen Private-Hive. Aber du kannst doch dem Betreiber des Master-Hive nicht vorschreiben welche Regeln er für die Zulassung zu eben diesem nach deinen Vorstellungen anpassen soll. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? Gegen welches deutsche Gesetz verstößt er denn deiner Meinung nach?


Lies den Beitrag im DayZ Forum den ich verlinkt habe -.-" @DayZ Server rules - Necessary review - Server General - Day Z Forums
Ich wiederhole nochmals das dies ein deutscher Anwalt ist und wohl weiss welches Zivil Gesetz es genau ist.

Ich weiss nur das wenn ich einen Server Miete er mir gehört und mir keine vorschreiben darf wie ich diesen zu managen habe. Ich darf somit jeden Bannen/Kicken wie es mir beliebt sowie ein PW auf den Server setzen wenn es mir passt. Da ich auch noch eine Root Server habe der in Deutschland steht muss ich mich nur an die deutschen Gesetze halten und brav meine Rechnung bezahlen.

Wenn da jetzt jemand kommt der mir vorschreiben will wie ich meinen Server zu leiten habe für einen kostenlosen Server bzw. für einen Server den ich vorab schon bezahlt habe weil ich das Spiel nochmal kaufen musste damit ich einen Server erstellen kann. Das ist nunmal nicht Valve bei denen ich einfach SRCDS runterlade und 30-40 Server einfach so installieren kann. Für Arma II muss man das Spiel besitzen und es muss auch komplett auf dem Root Server installiert werden und da ich das nicht per DVD machen kann muss ich eine Downloadversion kaufen, damit ich das ganze überhaupt installieren kann 




INU.ID schrieb:


> @*arkim*: Nachvollziehbare ungerechtfertigte Banns (und davon soll es nur sehr wenige geben) werden, soweit mir bekannt, rückgängig gemacht.


 Leider trifft das nur zu wenn mann wirklich ungerechtfertigt gebannt wurde und es an Battleeye selbst lag. Wenn man aber dem opfer von Spoofing verfallen ist hat man null chancen diehe hier Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Neuer CD KEY
Er hatte sogar nachgefragt wegen der IP und ihm wurde bestätigt das es jemand anders war und trotzdem kann keine Ausnahme gemacht werden.




Sharidan schrieb:


> Leute es bringt nichts wenn ihr euch hier  Zankt... Jeder soll es so machen wie er es für Richtig erachtet und dem  entsprechend auch die Meinungen bzw. Ansichten von den anderen  Respektieren.
> Wenn Leute sich nen Server Mieten und den an den Master Hive hängen soll sie es tun, genau so gilt das für die andere Seite.
> Habe heute mal aus Spaß bei meinem Voice Server Anbieter geschaut, die bieten ja auch Day Z Server an.
> Dort hab ich die Wahl zwischen WhiteListed und Eigener ID ... Und ich  finde den Preis nicht einmal Teuer, gerade mal 25€ für nen Monat mit 40  Slots.


Eigener ID heisst nichts anderes als einen offiziellen Server ist und du deine eigene Instance ID bekommst und WhiteListed das man ihn in der serverliste findet 

Der Preis ist auch teuer, ich/wir zahle/n für meinen/unseren Root Server 50€ im Monat und da laufen derzeit 10 verschiedene Server. 

Edit:
Für einen privaten Hive braucht man einen Root Server oder man muss ihn auf dem eigenen PC laufen lassen


----------



## INU.ID (20. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur das wenn ich einen Server Miete er mir gehört und mir keine vorschreiben darf wie ich diesen zu managen habe.


 Zum letzten mal, und bitte lies es aufmerksam: Es schreibt dir und auch jedem anderen DayZ-Admin niemand irgendetwas vor. Mach mit deinem Server was du willst, es interessiert keinen (es gibt ja Server ohne BEye, ohne Keycheck, mit massig Fzg die alle repariert sind usw).  Daher auch kein Verstoß gegen deutsches Recht. Es gibt Regeln einzig zur Teilnahme am Master-Hive, und dort auch (und da ist sich die mit Abstand größte Mehrheit auch einig) zu Recht. Auch hier kein Verstoß gegen deutsches Recht. Rocket ist zu nichts verpflichtet, und wenn er morgen den DayZ-Hive runterfahren lassen würde (was er natürlich nicht machen wird), dann wäre das halt so - es ist schließlich seine Mod. Punkt.

Damit ist das Thema DayZ-Admin-Geheule zumindest für mich erledigt, und ich bitte darum hier generellt wieder zum eigentlichen TOPIC DayZ - das Spiel - zurück zu kommen. *Ich werde weitere Postings zum Thema "Adminwhine", ggf. nach Rücksprache mit dem TE, kommentarlos entfernen.* Falls weiter Bedarf am Thema "das schwere Leben der DayZ-Admins" besteht, steht es jedem frei einen entsprechenden (Sammel)Thread aufzumachen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DarkMo (20. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Sah das ungefähr wie in dem folgenden Video von mir aus? Weil das hatten wir kurz bevor die Hellis überhaupt zurück waren auf dem Server und das war ein Hacker
> 
> DayZ Hacker ? - YouTube


 das könnt es gewesen sein. hab ja 2 bilder angehängt, wie das aussah >< ein RIESEN leuchtbereich, hab das ganze tal gesehn (in tiefster nacht) und sheridan saß im dunkeln - selbst wo ich mit meinem atombrand direkt neben ihm stand xD naja, der server war eh ned ganz sauber mit den 20 bussen da am und im berg  sin dann ganz ganz schnell wieder runter da.


----------



## Shona (20. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das könnt es gewesen sein. hab ja 2 bilder  angehängt, wie das aussah >< ein RIESEN leuchtbereich, hab das  ganze tal gesehn (in tiefster nacht) und sheridan saß im dunkeln -  selbst wo ich mit meinem atombrand direkt neben ihm stand xD naja, der  server war eh ned ganz sauber mit den 20 bussen da am und im berg  sin dann ganz ganz schnell wieder runter da.


 Hab da auch noch zwei Bilder zum Video^^ Die Atomwolke hat man schon vor Komarovo gesehen und das war in Balota gewesen^^

http://www.abload.de/img/arma2oa2012-07-2923-5z6b6e.png
http://www.abload.de/img/arma2oa2012-07-2923-51zb6c.png

Das Kommentar im DayZ Forum dazu ob es ein Cheater war "Der kann wohl nicht fliegen " das geile daran ist aber das es noch gar keine Hellis zu dem Zeitpunkt gabe^^


----------



## INU.ID (20. August 2012)

Ich habe OT aus einem Beitrag entfernt, und ein Antwortsposting auf eben dieses OT. Ich bitte jetzt hier* zum letzten mal* darum zum Topic zurück zu kommen, und das andere Thema als erledigt anzusehen. Es bringt auch nichts mir zu drohen irgendwas "auf eine andere Art" regeln zu können, das ringt mir höchstens ein müdes Lächeln ab. Und nein, eine Meinungsverschiedenenheit zwischen 2 Parteien/Usern ist KEIN Topic. Klär das per PM wenn es noch was zu klären gibt.

*Bitte Back2Topic.*


----------



## Pentaquark (20. August 2012)

Ich bin dafür, dass es mehr Fahrräder gibt. 
Bin grad gestorben und hab mich geärgert, dass der Respawn-Button nicht mehr funzt (war ne weile nicht mehr online) und hab mich dann halt zähneknirschend auf den Weg gemacht.
Auf halben Weg so ein Ding gefunden, mitten auf der Straße - und was soll man sagen.
Mit Fahrrad macht Dayz übelst Spaß^^


----------



## INU.ID (20. August 2012)

Das mit den Fahrzeugen ist mir eh ein Rätsel. Ich hab mittlerweile ja auch schon so manche Stunde gespielt, aber noch nie ein Fahrzeug gefunden - nicht mal ein Fahrrad. Immer waren es andere aus unserer Gruppe, tlw finden die sogar mehrere Fzg an einem Tag. Und ja, Fahrräder sollte es wirklich etwas häufiger geben, zumal diese (anders als vielleicht Autos) auch nach einem "Zwischenfall" noch funktionstüchtig sein sollten (is ja keine Elektronik dran), und quasi jeder Haushalt eines hat.


----------



## pcfr3ak (20. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Arkim
> 
> Bei Battleye ist es so, es gibt eine Globale Ban Liste. Das ist einfach nur eine Textdatei mit den GuID`s drin. Diese wird ständig aktualisiert. Du als Serverbetreiber musst diese Liste ständig aktualisieren (also die Globale runterladen und auf deinem lokalen Server einfügen). Sicher ist das nicht, da man selbst Einträge aus der Liste löschen kann, bzw sogar Whitelists anlegen kann.


 
Neeee. Von was du redest, ist denke ich mal die Community-Banliste (nur für DayZ). Auf die Datenbank von BattlEye hat keiner (außer $able, BattlEye Dev) zugriff. Wenn einer von BE gebannt wird, dann wird seine GUID vom BE-Masterserver mit einem Global Ban versehen. Dann kann er auf keinen Server mehr joinen, auf dem BattlEye läuft.


Und @ Shona



> While we do continue to review rules to better balance the game, this topic will be locked for now.
> 
> As for questions about german law.
> In nowhere do we "sell" dayz as a service, it's a thirdparty software that you host on servers that you rent from somebody else.
> ...



Ander- DayZ Staff - http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?...les-necessary-review/page__st__20#entry731515


----------



## arkim (20. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch zwei Bilder zum Video^^ Die Atomwolke hat man schon vor Komarovo gesehen und das war in Balota gewesen^^
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/arma2oa2012-07-2923-5z6b6e.png
> http://www.abload.de/img/arma2oa2012-07-2923-51zb6c.png
> ...


Diese Feuer sind nichts besonderes. Etwas überdimensioniert dargestellt zwar, aber es sind einfach Hubschrauber-Abstürze. Meist liegt der/die Spieler dann daneben. Vielleicht fliegen viele n00bs im Moment. Ist ja nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## wari (20. August 2012)

wird in dem spiel aktuell überhaupt noch was anderes gemacht außer gecheated?

meine dayz pause kam wohl wirklich genau zum richtigen zeitpunkt -.-


----------



## arkim (20. August 2012)

Antwort: Ja. Heute gab es auf einem Server, sehr weit weg hörte es sich an, mächtige Explosionen. Wie ein Atomschlag oder so. Richtig furchteinflößend. Mit jedem dumpfen Knall hat man etwas Blut verloren bzw. Schock bekommen.
Wie so oft, starben dann auf einmal alle knapp 50 Player auf einmal. Ist schon recht nervig, weil man ja jetzt dank fehlendem Respawn-Knopf noch mehr Laufsimulation machen muss. Nervt.



Pentaquark schrieb:


> Bin grad gestorben und hab mich geärgert, dass der Respawn-Button nicht mehr funzt (war ne weile nicht mehr online) und hab mich dann halt zähneknirschend auf den Weg gemacht. Auf halben Weg so ein Ding gefunden, mitten auf der Straße - und was soll man sagen. Mit Fahrrad macht Dayz übelst Spaß^^


Was Respawn angeht: Oh ja, faktisch reinste Zeitverbrennung. Aber na ja, Du sollst ja auch Eremiten-Survival machen, alles andere ist illegitim (so hört man es von den Leuten direkt aus Rockets Anus).

Ich denke mal, reines PVP und Player vs. Zombies für die Action suchenden sollte es auch geben, und zwar auf einer kleineren Map wie Utes. Da 50 Leute drauf - oh yeah.


----------



## Shona (20. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Diese Feuer sind nichts besonderes. Etwas überdimensioniert dargestellt zwar, aber es sind einfach Hubschrauber-Abstürze. Meist liegt der/die Spieler dann daneben. Vielleicht fliegen viele n00bs im Moment. Ist ja nicht ganz einfach.


 Schon nur diese Bilder sind entstanden als es noch keine Hellis gab^^ die gab es erst ein wenig später und nur wenn man den Server neugestartet hat, das war hier nicht der fall 

Außerdem ist das was der Pilot dabei hat nicht normal^^ zumindest hatte er das bei uns dabei als wir das gesehen haben

- Satchel Charge
- Pipebomb
- M4A1 SD
- Many Medic Stuff
- Many Ammo
- M9 SD
- AS50 TWS (not in game)
- GPS
- Night Vision
- Rangefinder
- Food & Drinks
- Coyote Backpack
- Ghillie Suit


----------



## Sharidan (20. August 2012)

Mal eine Frage, gibt es im Day Z überhaupt eine Bombe ? 
Damit meine ich nicht die Üblichen M67 Granaten die man finden kann . 

Wenn "nein" dann kenn ich einen Server wo es das Zeug sogar gibt, und auch bereits von DarkMo und mir gefunden wurde.


----------



## Fexzz (20. August 2012)

Es gibt neben den Handgranaten noch Satchel Charges, aber sonst sind mir keine Sprengstoffe (na gut, es gibt noch 'nen Rocket Launcher) bekannt.


----------



## Sharidan (20. August 2012)

Diese News fand ich eben auf Gamestar.de 


Seit Anfang dieses Monats ist offiziell bekannt, dass es von der Zombie-Mod * DayZ * für die Militärsimulation * ARMA 2 * schon bald auch eine Standalone-Version geben wird. Die Entwicklung der Modification geht dabei parallel weiter. 

Der Projektleiter Dean »Rocket« Hall hat jetzt einige weitere Details verraten. Wie aus einem Bericht des Magazins GamesOnNet  hervorgeht, soll die Standalone-Version von DayZ keinen Mod-Support  bieten - zumindest nicht beim Release. Hall befürchtet, dass eine solche  Funktion den Cheatern und Hackern unnötig viel Spielraum gewähren  könnte.

Des Weiteren erklärte er, dass er für die Standalone-Version von  DayZ die Karte »Chernarus« komplett überarbeiten will. Außerdem wird es  neue Schauplätze und unterirdische Basen geben, die der Spieler über  Portale betreten kann. Allerdings sollen diese Basen nicht zwangsläufig  sicher sein: Unter bestimmten Umständen können die unterirdischen  Gewölbe einstürzen und alle darin befindlichen Spieler töten.  Ein konkreter Release-Termin für die selbständig lauffähige Version von DayZ steht hingegen noch immer nicht fest.


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2012)

Was mich ein bisschen ärgert, die Mod wird über kurz oder lang nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Wenn das Game als Standalone (nachvollgend SA) am Start ist, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die eigentliche Mod ausläuft. Begründet wurde dies unter anderem damit das man in der SA besser Bugs fixen kann (da Engine und Mod dann eins sind), ebenso wie weitere Features (zb. Basenbau) hinzufügen usw. Das bedeutet also, über kurz oder lang muß man, wenn man weiter spielen möchte, die SA kaufen. Ein wenig ärgerlich deswegen da 99,9% der Spieler, die aktuell die Mod spielen, schon ARMA2 einzig wegen des Mods gekauft haben, und so für die SA noch mal in die Tasche greifen dürfen. Nicht gerade sehr "Bestandskundenfreundlich"... :/


----------



## Ich 15 (21. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen ärgert, die Mod wird über kurz oder lang nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Wenn das Game als Standalone (nachvollgend SA) am Start ist, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die eigentliche Mod ausläuft. Begründet wurde dies unter anderem damit das man in der SA besser Bugs fixen kann (da Engine und Mod dann eins sind), ebenso wie weitere Features (zb. Basenbau) hinzufügen usw. Das bedeutet also, über kurz oder lang muß man, wenn man weiter spielen möchte, die SA kaufen. Ein wenig ärgerlich deswegen da 99,9% der Spieler, die aktuell die Mod spielen, schon ARMA2 einzig wegen des Mods gekauft haben, und so für die SA noch mal in die Tasche greifen dürfen. Nicht gerade sehr "Bestandskundenfreundlich"... :/



Es sind sicherlich weniger als 99,9 % 
Es ist sinvoll das DayZ als Standalone kommt. Da es sehr viele Argumente gibt die für eine Standalone sprechen. 
hier nur ein paar die mir einfallen.

-neu Engine(mit arma 2 nicht möglich)
-einfachere Installation
-Arma wird durch patches nicht verhuntzt und mit DayZ gleigestellt
-Würde DayZ als Arma 3 Mod weiterentwickelt werden müsste man 50€ für Arma 3 bezahlen


> Das bedeutet also, über kurz oder lang muß man, wenn man weiter spielen möchte, die SA kaufen.


Ich denke nicht das es nicht mehr spielbar sein wird oder die Server schnell abgeschaltet werden. Aber natürlich wird es nicht mehr ewig neue Patches für die MOD geben und die Mehrheit der Spieler zum Standalone wechseln oder ganz aufhören.


----------



## ankabo (21. August 2012)

Mal so eine Frage in die Runde... Knallt ihr häufiger mal Survivor ab, die noch am Anfang sind?
Kam gestern in einen kleinen Konflikt, dachte hinterher aber, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
Ein Kollege von mir fängt gerade an und stirbt hin und wieder mal relativ schnell 
Also bin ich über die Map um ihm zu helfen, damit er nicht allein einer Horde von schiesswütigen Spielern gegenübersteht.
Auf dem Weg zum ihm, bin ich an einem Waldstück nördlich von Prigorodky vorbei und höre Pistolenschüsse. Alles klar, Lage klären und schauen, was da passiert. Ich sehe einen Survivor in der Halle, der sich gegen ein paar Zs wehrt. Nun die Möglichkeiten... Gehe ich hin und helfe ihm (will aber meinem Kumpel helfen), warte ich ab ob er in meine Richtung kommt oder gehe ich hin und kille einen armen Spielstarter?
Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden, ihn einfach nur im Auge zu behalten und weiter meiner Wege zu gehen. Ich wollte ihm halt kein einfaches Ziel bieten (dann wäre er direkt voll ausgestattet gewesen), ihn aber auch in Ruhe lassen. Ich weiss, dass es am Anfang schonmal nervig sein kann, wenn man sich etwas zusammensucht und einfach so abgeballert wird.
Hinterher ging es mir gut, dass ich ihn als überlegener Gamer in diesem Augenblick in Ruhe gelassen habe. Wäre er voll bewaffnet gewesen, hätte es mit Sicherheit anders ausgesehen.


----------



## Sharidan (21. August 2012)

Über kurz oder lang wird der Mod ohnehin eingestellt werden, weil sich die SA Version einfach weiter Entwickeln wird und vielleicht Features drin hat welche der Mod nicht haben kann. 
Es spielt auch keine Rolle denke ich, denn wenn die SA gut wird werden genug Leute bereit sein nochmal 20 oder 30€ für etwas aus zu geben das Spaß macht. Zumindest ich bin dafür mehr als Bereit. Gibt schon genug Games die nur noch ein Schatten ihres einstigen Glanzes.


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> -neu Engine(mit arma 2 nicht möglich)


 Das verstehe ich nicht. DayZ-SA wird mit der ARMA2-Engine kommen, das ist (laut Rocket) schon jetzt klar. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das diese "DayZ-ARMA-Engine" dann nur noch für sich steht, Änderungen an ihr also auch nur noch DayZ betreffen. Und da einzig die SA korrektes Bugfix erfahren wird, ebenso wie den Großteil der kommenden Features, wird die klassische Mod sehr schnell an Reiz verlieren.


----------



## Shona (21. August 2012)

*-neu Engine(mit arma 2 nicht möglich)*
Ist ein Argument aber ob diese dann besser oder schlechter ist weiss man erst wenn man sich dann die SA gekauft hat und sich ein Bild gemacht hat.

Des Weiteren sollten erstmal gröbere Bugs behoben werden wie der Grafikglitch anstatt an eine SA zu denken, den den haben sie selbst verursacht.
Nimmt man nämlich die dayz_anim.pbo aus der Version 1.7.2.3 kann man sogar wieder die Grafikeinstellungen (Video Memory) ändern und man hätte keinen Bug, nachteil ist nur das man dann auf keinen Server mehr kommt 

Ich weiss das Cheater eine schlechtes Argument sind und das man das mit einer neuen/eignen Engine besser in den Griff kriegen will, aber diese sind doch schon Schuld daran das viele gar nicht mehr spielen und ich glaube lkaum das diese sich die SA kaufen würden derzeit.

*-einfachere Installation*
Sehe da nun keinen Unterschied ob ich nun ein Zip runterlade und in einen Ordner kopiere oder ich ein Setup ausführe


*-Arma wird durch patches nicht verhuntzt und mit DayZ gleigestellt*
Wieso ist Arma verhunzt? Beta Patches verhunzen das Spiel selbst nicht da du das Spiel nicht über die Beta exe starten musst sonder nur DayZ das sind zwei Verschiedene Dateien

Ich selbst habe derzeit 4 Batch Dateien mit denen ich unterschiedliche Mods starte und ein doppelklick in Steam öffnet das normale Spiel

Lingor + ACE
Lingor + ACE + Beta
DayZ + Beta
Lingor + Dayz

*-Würde DayZ als Arma 3 Mod weiterentwickelt werden müsste man 50€ für Arma 3 bezahlen*
 Da stimme ich dir zu aber trotzdem würden ~60% Arma III sowieso kaufen 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. DayZ-SA wird mit der  ARMA2-Engine kommen, das ist (laut Rocket) schon jetzt klar. Und da  einzig die SA korrektes Bugfix erfahren wird, ebenso wie den Großteil  der kommenden Features, wird die klassische Mod sehr schnell an Reiz  verlieren.


Meinst du nicht Arma III? Das ist zumindest das was ich gelesen hatte und was er in einem Interview mal erwähnt hat


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht Arma III? Das ist zumindest das was ich gelesen hatte und was er in einem Interview mal erwähnt hat


 Also im letzten Video-Interview (hier verlinkt, ein paar Postings weiter oben/vorne) sagte Rocket, das DayZ als SA Ende dieses Jahres kommen und ca. 15€ kosten soll, und auf der aktuellen ARMA-Engine aufbaut.


----------



## Ich 15 (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> *-Arma wird durch patches nicht verhuntzt und mit DayZ gleigestellt*
> Wieso ist Arma verhunzt? Beta Patches verhunzen das Spiel selbst nicht da du das Spiel nicht über die Beta exe starten musst sonder nur DayZ das sind zwei Verschiedene Dateien


?
Ich meine damit das bestimmte Sachen in den patches(wegen dayz) verändert werden und auch Auswirkungen auf das hauptspiel haben(könnten)



> *-Würde DayZ als Arma 3 Mod weiterentwickelt werden müsste man 50€ für Arma 3 bezahlen*
> Da stimme ich dir zu aber trotzdem würden ~60% Arma III sowieso kaufen


Wenn DayZ als Standalone kommt kauft sich der DayZ Spieler wohl kaum arma 3


> Meinst du nicht Arma III? Das ist zumindest das was ich gelesen hatte und was er in einem Interview mal erwähnt hat


nein es wird suzusagen auf einer arma 2.5(rv 3.5) Engine basieren die einige aber nicht alle Feauters der arma 3 Engine hat oder anders gesagt es nutzt eine erweiteterte arma 2 Engine.


----------



## Primer (21. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Also im letzten Video-Interview (hier verlinkt, ein paar Postings weiter oben/vorne) sagte Rocket, das DayZ als SA Ende dieses Jahres kommen und ca. 15€ kosten soll, und auf der aktuellen ARMA-Engine aufbaut.


 

Was aber nur heißen kann, das es sich um die Arma III Engine handeln kann!?


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage in die Runde... Knallt ihr häufiger mal Survivor ab, die noch am Anfang sind?


 Also ich persönlich schieße zu 90% lediglich zurück, gebe also normal nicht den ersten Schuß ab. Dabei spielt es für mich keine Rolle ob jemand noch am Anfang ist, zumal ja gerade diese Spieler noch nichts zu verlieren haben, und daher von ihnen eigentlich die größte Gefahr ausgeht... gut ausgestattete Spieler gehen da etwas weniger Risiko ein. Wenn jemand keine Schußwaffe hat, dann schieße ich auch nicht auf hin - solange er mir (ggf. mit ner Axt in der Hand) nicht zu nahe kommt.

Ausnahmen sind, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Ziel ansteuere, und ein Spieler dabei sich in meinem "Gefahrenbereich" aufhält. Sprich, wenn ich ihn nicht ständig im Auge behalten kann (zb. weil er in der Nähe meines Ziels in einem Gebäude verschwinden könnte), oder seine Anwesenheit für mich einen längeren Umweg bedeutet. In solchen Fällen wird ein Spieler auch mal "_prophylaktisch_" entfernt. Allerdings ist das eher die Ausnahme, da ich durch einen Schuß sofort meine Position verrate, und der Klang meiner Waffe (MK48) bei manchen Spielern sofort die Gier entfacht. ^^

Wobei ich sagen muß das ich auf Lingor deutlich offensiver spiele, also häufiger auch mal als erster das Feuer eröffne... ^^


primerp12 schrieb:


> Was aber nur heißen kann, das es sich um die Arma III Engine handeln kann!?


 Nope, da aktuell keine ARMA3-Engine am Start ist. Mit aktuell meinte jetzt aktuell, nicht 2013. Außerdem wäre es doch sehr ungewöhnlich wenn dieses Jahr DayZ mit ARMA3 an den Start kommt, wo das eigentliche ARMA3 frühstens 2013 kommen soll.


----------



## Fexzz (21. August 2012)

So wie ich verstanden hab wird es auf einer verbesserten Version der Arma 2 Engine laufen. Nicht auf der Arma 3 Engine.


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> *-einfachere Installation*
> Sehe da nun keinen Unterschied ob ich nun ein Zip runterlade und in einen Ordner kopiere oder ich ein Setup ausführe



Ja wenn du von dir ausgehst trifft das sicherlich zu, aber nicht alle sind so pc-versiert! Ich habe genug User kennen gelernt, denen das Patchen von ArmaII und DayZ zu umständlich war. Die brauchen eine .exe und dann muss das laufen, ansonsten ist die Panik groß 

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn die DayZ Standalone-Version richtig ins Budget geht damit potentielle Cheater schon von vornherein abgeschreckt werden! Kaum ein Cheater gibt 50€ oder mehr aus wenn er riskieren würde danach einen perban zu erhalten.


Was die Engine angeht- spricht nicht die aktuelle Entwicklung dieser gegen den Einsatz? 

"_Bohemia setzt bei seinem Militär-Shooter Arma 3 bei der Programmierung  der Physik auf Nvidias PhysX-SDK (Software Developer Kit) 3.0. Dies gab  der Entwickler im Rahmen der E3 2012 an, die diese Woche in Los Angeles  ihre Zelte aufspannte. *Das Studio sei derzeit dabei, den Titel von PhysX  2 auf PhysX 3.0 umzuschreiben, was einer der Gründe sein soll, warum  die Community Alpha verschoben wurde. Da PhysX auch im Multiplayer von  Arma 3 zum Einsatz kommt, dürfte Bohemia einiges zu tun haben.* Die  Features der neuen PhysX-Umgebung  sind unter anderem eine verbesserte Mehrkernoptimierung, Neuerungen in  der Kollisionsabfrage und eine erhöhte Speichereffizienz, mit der  wesentlich größere Spielwelten möglich sein sollen._" >> Quelle


----------



## Sharidan (21. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage in die Runde... Knallt ihr häufiger mal Survivor ab, die noch am Anfang sind?


 
Wenn ich sehe das da ein Spieler ist der keine Waffe bzw. Axt hat lass ich ihn auf alle fälle ihn ruhe.. Nervt selber schon genug wenn man von anderen einfach über den haufen geknallt wird.
Muss dazu sagen das ich auch kein Spieler bin der andere Killen will. 
Klar wenn vor mir einer auftaucht der Chilli an hat, dazu noch ne fette Wumme und ich die möglichkeit habe den Ersten Schuss abzusetzen dann JA. Aber nicht weil ich mich an seinen Sachen bereichern will ( hab selber alles ) sondern aus reinem Selbstschutz. 

Auch wenn in Day Z dieses Motto keinen Wert hat, aber Leben und Leben lassen ( solang mein Leben nicht in Gefahr ist ) ^^.


----------



## Primer (21. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nope, da aktuell keine ARMA3-Engine am Start  ist. Mit aktuell meinte jetzt aktuell, nicht 2013. Außerdem wäre es doch  sehr ungewöhnlich wenn dieses Jahr DayZ mit ARMA3 an den Start kommt,  wo das eigentliche ARMA3 frühstens 2013 kommen soll.





lol2k schrieb:


> Was die Engine angeht- spricht nicht die aktuelle Entwicklung dieser gegen den Einsatz?
> 
> "_Bohemia setzt bei seinem Militär-Shooter Arma 3 bei der Programmierung  der Physik auf Nvidias PhysX-SDK (Software Developer Kit) 3.0. Dies gab  der Entwickler im Rahmen der E3 2012 an, die diese Woche in Los Angeles  ihre Zelte aufspannte. *Das Studio sei derzeit dabei, den Titel von PhysX  2 auf PhysX 3.0 umzuschreiben, was einer der Gründe sein soll, warum  die Community Alpha verschoben wurde. Da PhysX auch im Multiplayer von  Arma 3 zum Einsatz kommt, dürfte Bohemia einiges zu tun haben.* Die  Features der neuen PhysX-Umgebung  sind unter anderem eine verbesserte Mehrkernoptimierung, Neuerungen in  der Kollisionsabfrage und eine erhöhte Speichereffizienz, mit der  wesentlich größere Spielwelten möglich sein sollen._" >> Quelle


 
Ach verdammt, ich habe das so interpretiert das man das aktuellste aus dem Hause Bohemia bekommt (auch wenn sich nicht alle Komponenten enthält) und keine aufgebohrte Engine des zweiten Teiles. Wobei die dreier ja auch nur eine Weiterentwicklung der zweier ist. Ich hoffe doch das damit wenigstens an einigen Stellen etwas besseres herauskommt (KI, Performance, Treffer-Feedback). 
Ist bekannt wie man das "überarbeiten" von Chernarus interpretieren kann? Sind damit wenigstens mehr begehbare Gebäude gemeint?



Sharidan schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe das da ein Spieler ist der keine Waffe bzw. Axt hat lass ich ihn auf alle fälle ihn ruhe.. Nervt selber schon genug wenn man von anderen einfach über den haufen geknallt wird.
> Muss dazu sagen das ich auch kein Spieler bin der andere Killen will.
> Klar wenn vor mir einer auftaucht der Chilli an hat, dazu noch ne fette Wumme und ich die möglichkeit habe den Ersten Schuss abzusetzen dann JA. Aber nicht weil ich mich an seinen Sachen bereichern will ( hab selber alles ) sondern aus reinem Selbstschutz.
> 
> Auch wenn in Day Z dieses Motto keinen Wert hat, aber Leben und Leben lassen ( solang mein Leben nicht in Gefahr ist ) ^^.


 
Ich habe mir jetzt vorgenommen die "Spawnkiller" unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Also brav in einiger Entfernung warten bis der erste Sniper bei Electro (Berg mit Sicht auf Feuerwehr) einen Schuss abgibt und dem dann in den Rücken fallen. Das ganze natürlich auf halbwegs gefüllten Servern, nach eigener Erfahrung muss man da auch nicht allzu lange warten^^
Habe mich die Tage schon in die Nähe geschleppt und wenn ich mal wieder Lust und Zeit habe versuche ich mal mein Glück. Weil wir grad bei Glück sind...habe da in der Nähe auch gleich einen Toten gefunden, mit NV, Dragunov, Rangefinder und Backpack... da ist mir auch gleich die Lust vergangen meinen Char aufs Spiel zu setzen, weil ich noch nie so gut ausgerüstet war, die DayZ Krankheit halt^^
Ist schon erstaunlich woher die vielen Spieler das viele Zeug heran bekommen. Wenn ich mal ne Crashsite sehe finde ich nicht wirklich viel, komme wohl immer zu spät 

Hat einer noch "interessante" Sniper-Positionen rund um Electro parat? Die andere (linke) Seite ist ja glaube nicht so gut einsehbar. Trauen sich die Sniper auch in die Stadt auf die Gebäude?


----------



## DarkMo (21. August 2012)

hab jetz gestern auch aufm nw airfield im tower sonen großes backpack gefunden *stolz wie lumpi* ^^ hatte den zwar jetz auch scho öfter, das war ja aber nur "leckt mich am orsch" loot aus dem lager dieses narf-clans ^^ jetz endlich mal selbst gefunden. macht gleich viel mehr spaß  aber wir brauchen unbedingt ma nen zelt :/ alles in doppelter und dreifacher ausführung dabei und kein platz für fressereien 

kennt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche recht "sicheren" punkte (innerhalb der map, ned 3 tagesmärsche übern nordrand hinaus ^^) für zelte oder tipps zum versteckeln? meine bisherigen wurden immer gefunden :/ und dabei hab ich ewig lang die map studiert und mir gedanken über die häufigsten laufwegen gemacht und mein zelt dann dort versteckt, wo es unwarscheinlich erscheint, das wer da vorbei kommt - und dennoch leer geräumt >< oder es gibt nen bug mim saven von zelten :/

aber andre scheinen sich keine gedanken ums zelte platzieren zu machen xD in cherne neben und vorm krankenhaus, stück nördlich auf der wiese, mitten auf irgendwelchen lichtungen, stary mitten zwischen den militär zelten  voll gepackt im übrigen  oder eben so clanlager in der noröstlichsten ecke wo der bodenbewuchs aufhört usw ^^ also sehr offensichtlicher krempel ^^ schon seltsam teilweise.


----------



## Primer (21. August 2012)

Also eines ist sicher. Direkt am Kartenrand wird es nicht lange unbemerkt bleiben^^


----------



## Shona (21. August 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> ?
> Ich meine damit das bestimmte Sachen in den patches(wegen dayz)  verändert werden und auch Auswirkungen auf das hauptspiel haben(könnten)


Ich denke mal das du es nicht verstanden hast was ich meine^^ Also mal eine kleine Erklärstunde xD

Das Spiel selbst startet man egal ob Steam oder nicht mit der ArmA2OA.exe im Ordner x:\Steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead oder X:\Bohemia Interactive
DayZ wir aber mit der  ArmA2OA.exe aus den Ordner X:\Steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta oder X:\Bohemia Interactive\Expansion\beta gestartet

Alle Änderungen bezüglich einer Beta sind in diesem Beta ordner und haben mit dem normalen Spiel nichts zu tun außer du startest das Hauptspiel als Beta* 
Es gibt aber keine Änderungen/Anpassungen für DayZ die das Hauptspiel verhunzen. Eher umgekehrt, Änderungen am Hauptspiel verhunzen DayZ siehe dazu einfach mal die Waffenänderungen, diese kommen vom Hauptspiel und wurden dafür gemacht

Bei Steam sind sogar schon die Batch Dateien dabei mit denen man das Spiel mit oder ohne Beta als CO starten kann. Diese heissen _runA2CO.cmd und _runA2CO_beta.cmd und in diesen muss man nur noch den MOd hinzufügen den man starten will 

*Die Beta muss man entweder mit einer Batch Datei starten oder als Startparameter in Steam



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wenn DayZ als Standalone kommt kauft sich der DayZ Spieler wohl kaum arma 3


Das musst du mir mal genauer erklären wieso? Glaubst du wirklich das 100% nur Arma haben weil sie DayZ spielen? O.o
Meine Angabe bezog sich nämlich darauf das ~ 60% schon Arma II vor DayZ hatten, der Hype um DayZ kam erst in den letzten paar Wochen und auch die Verkaufzahlen von Arma II schossen da erst in die höhe



lol2k schrieb:


> Ja wenn du von dir ausgehst trifft das sicherlich  zu, aber nicht alle sind so pc-versiert! Ich habe genug User kennen  gelernt, denen das Patchen von ArmaII und DayZ zu umständlich war. Die  brauchen eine .exe und dann muss das laufen, ansonsten ist die Panik  groß


Dann sollen sie halt den SixUpdater nehmen um das Spiel zum starten, das geht wenigestens noch 



lol2k schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn die DayZ Standalone-Version richtig ins  Budget geht damit potentielle Cheater schon von vornherein abgeschreckt  werden! Kaum ein Cheater gibt 50€ oder mehr aus wenn er riskieren würde  danach einen perban zu erhalten.


Nicht wirklich vor allem da solchen Menschen ist es egal sieht man doch an BF3  Alleine der GGC-Stream hat über 20000 Einträge und ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele direkt über PB gebannt sind und über alle anderen Streams


----------



## arkim (21. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt vorgenommen die "Spawnkiller" unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Also brav in einiger Entfernung warten bis der erste Sniper bei Electro (Berg mit Sicht auf Feuerwehr) einen Schuss abgibt und dem dann in den Rücken fallen. Das ganze natürlich auf halbwegs gefüllten Servern, nach eigener Erfahrung muss man da auch nicht allzu lange warten^^
> Habe mich die Tage schon in die Nähe geschleppt und wenn ich mal wieder Lust und Zeit habe versuche ich mal mein Glück.


Ich habe mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht und bin da von hinten über die Bergkuppe runter und der Sniper war auch an einer üblichen Stelle unter einer Tanne. Zack, aus, Ende. Aber er hat ALT+F4 gemacht.


----------



## lol2k (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich vor allem da solchen Menschen ist es egal sieht man doch an BF3  Alleine der GGC-Stream hat über 20000 Einträge und ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele direkt über PB gebannt sind und über alle anderen Streams



Und die Gebannten kaufen das Spiel dann erneut zum Vollpreis? Und beim nächsten Bann erneut? Die müssen das Game ja echt lieben 
Ich weiche nicht davon ab: Ein hoher Preis schreckt tendenziell potentielle Cheater ab! Ich sage ja nicht das ein Preis über 50€ alle Cheater aus einem Spiel fern hält!


----------



## Ich 15 (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das du es nicht verstanden hast was ich meine


Doch hatte ich, deshalb war deine nette Anletung leider umsonst(nutze den sixupdater und das nicht nur für DayZ)


> Es gibt aber keine Änderungen/Anpassungen für DayZ die das Hauptspiel verhunzen


Ich muss zugeben das weiß ich selber nicht genau nur der bekannnte Arma Spieler "Odium" hat das in einen seiner Videos auf Youtube behauptet. 


> Das musst du mir mal genauer erklären wieso? Glaubst du wirklich das 100% nur Arma haben weil sie DayZ spielen? O.o
> Meine Angabe bezog sich nämlich darauf das ~ 60% schon Arma II vor DayZ hatten, der Hype um DayZ kam erst in den letzten paar Wochen und auch die Verkaufzahlen von Arma II schossen da erst in die höhe


Ich denke der Anteil der Spieler die ARMA schon hatten liegt bei höchstens 30%.


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ist bekannt wie man das "überarbeiten" von Chernarus interpretieren kann? Sind damit wenigstens mehr begehbare Gebäude gemeint?


 Wie das genau ausschaut ist selbst Rocket aktuell nocht nicht klar. Er meinte jedenfalls das, auch wenn es vorerst noch nicht geplant sei, es problemlos möglich ist die Map noch deutlich zu vergrößern. Und das es mit dem Basenbau halt viel einfacher zu realisieren ist wenn es "instanziert" unter der Erde abläuft. Wobei ich persönlich das natürlich etwas schade finde, denn wie soll das für andere Spieler aussehen? Ist eine Basis dann von jedem betretbar, es wird lediglich kurz eine Sektion unter der Erde geladen? Und wie groß soll das dann werden? Oder sind die Spielerbasen dann immer nur für bestimmte Spieler sichtbar/betretbar? Und wie soll das aussehen? Ein großes Areal unter der Erde pro Basis? Ein Areal für alle Basen? Kann man an jeder Stelle der Map (außerhalb der Städte natürlich) ein Loch graben und eine Basis ausheben (was schon irgendwie "cool" wäre^^)?

Edit:



Shona schrieb:


> *Ich denke mal das du es nicht verstanden hast was ich meine*^^ Also mal eine kleine Erklärstunde xD
> *erzähl_erzähl*
> Alle Änderungen bezüglich einer Beta sind in diesem Beta ordner und  haben mit dem normalen Spiel nichts zu tun außer du startest das  Hauptspiel als Beta*
> 
> ...


 Nur mal so zur Info: Es gab bisher nicht nur Beta-Patches. Der letzte  große Patch (1.62 oder so), einzig wegen DayZ released, hatte ja u.a.  die Waffen xtrem genervt. Richtig, nicht nur für DayZ, oder wenn man mit  irgendwelchen Betas startet, sondern ganz normal auch für das  Hauptspiel. Aber schön das immer die anderen etwas nicht verstanden  haben und du grundsätzlich einen Irrtum deinerseits ausschließt.  Davon ab sind die "*ARMA OA*" Beta-Patches alle für das Hauptspiel, und nicht für DayZ. Es gibt keine Betas xtra für DayZ und separat für OA, es gibt nur OA-Betas.


> Glaubst du wirklich das 100% nur Arma haben weil sie DayZ spielen? O.o
> Meine Angabe bezog sich nämlich darauf das ~ 60% schon Arma II vor DayZ  hatten, der Hype um DayZ kam erst in den letzten paar Wochen und auch  die Verkaufzahlen von Arma II schossen da erst in die höhe


Der Hype um DayZ kam nicht erst in den letzten Wochen, die  Verkaufszahlen stiegen nicht erst in den letzten Wochen (zur Erinnerung,  die Mod ist jetzt ~ 5 Monate alt), und laut einer Äußerung seitens BI  wurden dank DayZ mehr Einheiten verkauft als in den 3 Jahren davor.


----------



## Shona (21. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info: Es gab bisher nicht nur Beta-Patches. Der letzte  große Patch (1.62 oder so), einzig wegen DayZ released, hatte ja* u.a.  die Waffen xtrem genervt*. Richtig, nicht nur für DayZ, oder wenn man mit  irgendwelchen Betas startet, sondern ganz normal auch für das  Hauptspiel. Aber schön das immer die anderen etwas nicht verstanden  haben und du grundsätzlich einen Irrtum deinerseits ausschließt.  Davon ab sind die "*ARMA OA*" Beta-Patches alle für das Hauptspiel, und nicht für DayZ. Es gibt keine Betas xtra für DayZ und separat für OA, es gibt nur OA-Betas.
> Der Hype um DayZ kam nicht erst in den letzten Wochen, die  Verkaufszahlen stiegen nicht erst in den letzten Wochen (zur Erinnerung,  die Mod ist jetzt ~ 5 Monate alt), und laut einer Äußerung seitens BI  wurden dank DayZ mehr Einheiten verkauft als in den 3 Jahren davor.


Die Waffen wurden nicht wegen DayZ genervt rocket hat dies selbst in einem reddit Eintrag erklärt, er wusste das nicht mal und wollte es eigentlich irgendwie mit den DayZ Dateien überschreiben
comentários de rocket2guns em Weapon damage nerfs in ArmA2 1.62: Full details! und ich habe nichts anderes geschrieben als "Eher umgekehrt, Änderungen am Hauptspiel verhunzen DayZ siehe dazu  einfach mal die Waffenänderungen, diese kommen vom Hauptspiel und wurden dafür gemacht"

Ich weiss auch für was die Betas sind habe ich je was anderes geschrieben oder behauptet diese wären für DayZ?
Zitat: "Alle Änderungen bezüglich einer Beta sind in diesem Beta ordner und  haben mit dem normalen Spiel nichts zu tun *außer du startest das  Hauptspiel als Beta**"
Wo habe ich nun etwas wegen DayZ geschrieben? O.o Meine Antwort bezog sich auf den Beitrag von "Ich 15" 

Erst in den letzten 3-4 Wochen ist die Zahl der User extrem gestiegen, vorher war das nicht der Fall wenn man das mal beobachtet hat wie schnell es auf einmal von 300000-400000 auf die million ging, da sind gerade mal 1-2 wochen dazwischen. Als ich dann mal anfing waren es gerade mal so 500000 spieler und das war vo ca. 3 wochen. Aber egal ich sag dazu echt nichts mehr -.-" Nicht zuletzt wegen dem Steam Summer Sale sind die zahlen extrem gestiegen laut BI

Dazu ein Zitat aus einer News von gamestar vom 24.07 wobei das Interview am 7. Juli 2012 -> DayZ - (Update) Bereits 800.000 Spieler - News - GameStar.de
"»Wir haben jetzt 420.000 [Spieler]. Morgen werden es 430.000 sein. (...) Momentan spielen etwa 22.000 Leute gleichzeitig in Stoßzeiten, 10.000 sind es außerhalb der Zeiten größten Andrangs. Das ist ziemlich viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass die ursprüngliche Datenstruktur gebaut wurde, 100 Spieler und zwei Server gleichzeitig zu managen. (...) Momentan haben wir 1000 Server, bei 110.000 Spieler innerhalb von 24 Stunden.«

Der Ansturm sei teilweise so hoch, dass Hall bereits fünf Server wegen Überhitzung verloren hat. Sechs Mal habe er die Server migrieren müssen, jedes Spiel-Update führe zu einem Servercrash:"

Da du anscheinend aber irgendwas gegen mich hast und mein Angebot das zu klären als Drohung empfunden hast ist es wohl besser wen ich gar nichts mehr schreibe 
Es wird eh nur alles komplett anders interpretiert wie ich es da steht und ich geschrieben habe. 



lol2k schrieb:


> Und die Gebannten kaufen das Spiel dann erneut zum  Vollpreis? Und beim nächsten Bann erneut? Die müssen das Game ja echt  lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht nur das sondern die Cheats/Tools die sie meistens verweden kosten auch geld und diese sind meisten jedem Anti-Cheat Programm voraus welhalb es auch viel zu schwer ist alle zu bekommen


----------



## Primer (21. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht und bin da von hinten über die Bergkuppe runter und der Sniper war auch an einer üblichen Stelle unter einer Tanne. Zack, aus, Ende. Aber er hat ALT+F4 gemacht.


 
Soll ja aber bestraft werden, seit den neusten Patch, oder?
Einige Server bringen das sogar als Meldung unten links^^ Hoffe schon das das klappt.


----------



## ikealampe (21. August 2012)

Hat jemand As50 Magazine zuviel?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Hat jemand As50 Magazine zuviel?


 
Joa, hab 10 Stück bei, falls du brauchst sag bescheid


----------



## ikealampe (21. August 2012)

Ernsthaft?
Wo biste den ?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. August 2012)

Ja, ernsthaft. Bin bei Elektro bei der östlichen Firestation.


----------



## _Razzor (21. August 2012)

endlich wieder n ghillie <3 aber noch keine anständige waffe. halt ne simple winchester mit reichlich muni. audio mässig leiser als der revolver aber audible range knapp 3ma soweit wie der revolver xD hat wer ne anständige waffe zu vergeben  am besten umsonst 
und noch ne andere frage.hat wer lust zu zocken bin kurz vor elektro  also wenn jmd in der nähe ist. meldet euch bei mir


----------



## ikealampe (21. August 2012)

Bin gleich an der Firestation


----------



## pcfr3ak (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich vor allem da solchen Menschen ist es egal sieht man doch an BF3  Alleine der GGC-Stream hat über 20000 Einträge und ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele direkt über PB gebannt sind und über alle anderen Streams


 
Direkt von PB gebannt in BF3 sind 6,658 Accounts. Von direkt gebannt BattlEye Inzwischen über 13.000 - und BattlEye Global Bans gibt's erst seit dem 15. Juni.....


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Die Waffen wurden nicht wegen DayZ genervt rocket hat dies selbst in einem reddit Eintrag erklärt, er wusste das nicht mal und wollte es eigentlich irgendwie mit den DayZ Dateien überschreiben


Er wollte nichts mit DayZ Dateien überschreiben, er sagte "I'm reluctant to overwrite base ArmA2 classes ...". Und er hatte schon vorher angedeutet das er den Schwierigkeitsgrad anheben bzw den Waffenschaden o.ä. gerne reduzieren würde.


> Erst in den letzten 3-4 Wochen ist die Zahl der User extrem gestiegen, vorher war das nicht der Fall wenn man das mal beobachtet hat wie schnell es auf einmal von 300000-400000 auf die million ging, da sind gerade mal 1-2 wochen dazwischen.


Jetzt schreibst Du das sie in den letzten Wochen erst extrem gestiegen ist, mein Kommentar bezog sich auf das was ich auch gequotet hab, nämlich das du meintest (Zitat von Dir) "_Verkaufzahlen von Arma II schossen da erst in die höhe_". Und das ist nicht korrekt, da sie schon lange vorher in die Höhe geschossen sind - nämlich kontinuierlich kurz nach Release des Mods, als die News dazu anfingen. Deine 2te Aussage ist korrekt, hat aber nichts mit der ersten zu tun.



> Aber egal ich sag dazu echt nichts mehr -.-
> ....
> Da du anscheinend aber irgendwas gegen mich hast
> ...
> Es wird eh nur alles komplett anders interpretiert wie ich es da steht und ich geschrieben habe.


Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen dich. Mich hat lediglich dein unfreundlicher Ton, und die Tatsache das du andere grundlos angreifst und beleidigst, gestört. Und bevor du mich jetzt nach irgendwelchen Beispielen fragst, lies deine letzten 20 Postings hier im Thread einfach noch mal. Und bitte jetzt nicht wieder eine OT-Unterhaltung anfangen, nimm es einfach so hin und fertig, oder schreib mir eine PM. Wie man sieht kannst du dich ja - wenn vermutlich auch unter größter Anstrengung  - normal unterhalten. Laß uns das beibehalten und alles ist gut. 


So, ich denke ich werd jetzt gleich ma DayZ anwerfen, hab schon wieder vergessen wo ich mich letztes mal ausgeloggt hab.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. August 2012)

vorhin laufe ich mit einem kumpel auf DE 1812. wir looten gerade zusammen eine scheune, stehen direkt nebeneinander und killen ein paar zombies. weit und breit niemand anderes zu sehen. plötzlich sterben wir beide im exakt gleichen moment  einfach so, ohne erkenntlichen grund.
war das ein gemeiner admin oder ein hacker oder was ist da los? kann ja nicht sein, dass man einfach so getötet werden kann! das nimmt einem echt ziemlich den spielspaß


----------



## pcfr3ak (22. August 2012)

Script kiddie... admins können sowas nicht (außer sie cheaten selber natürlich).


----------



## Alaine (22. August 2012)

So, nun will ich auch mal eine kleine Geschichte aus DayZ erzählen.

Ich war gestern mal wieder mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, und wir waren in der nähe vom NW Airfield. 
Waren dann in der nähe der nördlichen Barracks als wir Schüsse hörten. Sind dann langsam Richtung Barracks weiter,
ich bin dann rein und hab mir kurz den loot angeschaut, war nichts besonderes. Beim Verlassen der Barracks höre ich dann einen
Schuss, welcher mit nur knapp am Kopf vorbeizischt. Bin dann natürlich sofort Weggerannt und hab die Bäume als Deckung benutzt, der Schuss kam aus
Norden. Wir sind dann bissal östlich in ein Dorf gegangen um unsere Wasserflaschen aufzufüllen und haben uns dann
Richtung Süden, nach Stary Sobor aufgemacht. Orientiert haben wir uns übrigens mit der Sonne, da es Tag war und wir beide keinen
Kompass hatten. War auf dem Server 11:30 die Sonne stand also fast genau im Süden. Nachdem die Richtung wirklich
gestimmt hat haben wir beschlossen uns kurz die Hochstände nordlich von Stary anzuschaun. Kurz vor dem ersten Hochstand sehen wir es....
Gleich nach dem Waldstück liegt ein Heli auf dem Feld! Natürlich sofort der Puls hochgegagen. Wir haben uns tierisch gefreut.
Ich bin dann auf zum Heli und mein Kumpel hat mir vom Hochstand aus mit der DMR den rücken freigehalten.
Nach ein paar Minuten den Boden absuchen hatten wir dann einen Camo Anzug, bisschen medizinische Vorräte und eine AS50!
Ich war natürlich hammer glücklich diese tödlichste alle DayZ Waffen zu haben, auch wenn ich nur 1 Mag hatte.
Auf einmal respawnen die Zombies und wir höhren plötzlich ein Motor geräusch.
Kurz darauf sieht man auch schon das Fahrzeug die Straße langkommen.
Es fährt direckt in den Wald, die steigen aus knallen sofort meinen Kumpel mit einer eigenen AS50 ab und kurz danach mich.
Ich hatte also ca eine Minute die AS50.
Der uns abgeknallt hat war übrigens ein Admin, der auf einmal zufällig mit nem Fahrzeug vorbeikommt und uns instant tötet.

Naja jetzt gehts ma wieder von vorne los, ist auch irgendwie eine erleichterung


----------



## Primer (22. August 2012)

Es kann natürlich reiner Zufall gewesen sein das die ihre Karre genau da geparkt haben wo dein Kumpel lag und ihn zufällig gesehen haben, aber irgendwie sieht das schon ziemlich unrealistisch aus. Wirklich das Gegenteil kann man aber auch nicht beweisen, weil die könnten (als Clan) einfach mal das Wrack becampt haben, gerade weil es sehr attraktiv in einer stark frequentierter Spieler Gegend lag. Die brauchen ja nur die Lage zu sondieren (aha ein Sniper hinten der andere geht vor) und zack schnappt die Falle zu^^
So vertreiben sich halt einige die Zeit. Ist aus meiner Sicht aber besser als nach Elektro zu gehen und stupide den Spawnkiller zu machen. Nun, zumindest ist jetzt die DayZ Motivation wieder oben, weil von vorn Anfangen hat ja auch was für sich^^



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie das genau ausschaut ist selbst Rocket aktuell  nocht nicht klar. Er meinte jedenfalls das, auch wenn es vorerst noch  nicht geplant sei, es problemlos möglich ist die Map noch deutlich zu  vergrößern. Und das es mit dem Basenbau halt viel einfacher zu  realisieren ist wenn es "instanziert" unter der Erde abläuft. Wobei ich  persönlich das natürlich etwas schade finde, denn wie soll das für  andere Spieler aussehen? Ist eine Basis dann von jedem betretbar, es  wird lediglich kurz eine Sektion unter der Erde geladen? Und wie groß  soll das dann werden? Oder sind die Spielerbasen dann immer nur für  bestimmte Spieler sichtbar/betretbar? Und wie soll das aussehen? Ein  großes Areal unter der Erde pro Basis? Ein Areal für alle Basen? Kann  man an jeder Stelle der Map (außerhalb der Städte natürlich) ein Loch  graben und eine Basis ausheben (was schon irgendwie "cool" wäre^^)?



Ich denke mal das wird wie bei den Zelten ablaufen, man platziert den Eingang und kann das ganze darüber betreten. Die Frage ist eben nur wie es dann weiter geht. Instanzen mit Ladepausen sind der ARMA Engine sicher unbekannt, schließlich gibts das im Hauptspiel nicht. Auch stellen sich noch ein paar weitere Fragen wie das mit dem Zerstören und anderen Spielern funktionieren soll. Da eine Basis aber nur als Gruppe Sinn macht und die anderen Spieler wohl eher nicht mit dieser oder dem Erbauer (per ID) verknüpft werden können, gehe ich mal davon aus das alle die Basis betreten können. 
Allerdings erscheint mir das Konzept im allgemeinen eher wackelig. Da die Dinger quasi immobil sind und einmal gefunden über weite Teile des Tages ungeschützt sind, da wohl kaum eine Patrouille existiert. Dann räumt man die halt aus und der Erbauer hat rein garnix von dem Ding. Schlimmer noch, zerstört man sie gehen alle im inneren drauf....


----------



## Sharidan (22. August 2012)

So etwas in der Art ist mir gestern auch passiert.
Bin mal wieder mit DarkMo umher gezogen und haben nen Server gefunden wo Autos und Schiffe da sind.. Und zwar DA wo sie auch Regulär sein sollen ^^. 
Gut, sind dann die gegend abgerannt zwegs Teilen und Sprit aber nichts gefunden. Manchmal hat man aber auch ein Pech.
Also weiter zur Fabrik. Dann sehen wir das noch ein Spieler auf den Server connectet ist haben uns aber nichts dabei gedachte. Wie auch, die Map is Riesig und wie hoch muss
die Wahrscheinlichkeit sein das ein anderer Spieler genau vor einem Spawnt bzw. in unmittelbarer nähe ...
Gut, ich durch den Bruch bei der Mauer und will gerade das erste Lagerhaus untersuchen als Plötzlich der Spieler raus kommt .... O_O .....
Mein Glück war nur das er nach Rechts abbog und nicht nach Links... Bei letzterem hätte es einen Toten mit Sicherheit gegeben, er oder ich ^^.

Und nein, wir waren in keiner Gegend die man als High Zone für Spieler gelten würde .... Schon irgendwie ein Sau blöder Zufall finde ich .


----------



## Primer (22. August 2012)

Zwischen Polona und Orlovets?
Da ist durchaus mit Spielern zu rechnen, auch wenn der andere ziemlich dämlich ist sich dort auszuloggen, sowas macht man doch im Wald 
Hatte aber hier auch mal einer breichtet, zwei aufm Server (nachts) und sie rennen sich in Zeleno beim Supermarkt über den Weg, einer hat es allerdings nicht überlebt^^


----------



## INU.ID (22. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das wird wie bei den Zelten ablaufen, man platziert den Eingang und kann das ganze darüber betreten. Die Frage ist eben nur wie es dann weiter geht. Instanzen mit Ladepausen sind der ARMA Engine sicher unbekannt, schließlich gibts das im Hauptspiel nicht. Auch stellen sich noch ein paar weitere Fragen wie das mit dem Zerstören und anderen Spielern funktionieren soll. Da eine Basis aber nur als Gruppe Sinn macht und die anderen Spieler wohl eher nicht mit dieser oder dem Erbauer (per ID) verknüpft werden können, gehe ich mal davon aus das alle die Basis betreten können.
> Allerdings erscheint mir das Konzept im allgemeinen eher wackelig. Da die Dinger quasi immobil sind und einmal gefunden über weite Teile des Tages ungeschützt sind, da wohl kaum eine Patrouille existiert. Dann räumt man die halt aus und der Erbauer hat rein garnix von dem Ding. Schlimmer noch, zerstört man sie gehen alle im inneren drauf....


Das mit der Absicherung ist natürlich so eine Sache, könnte aber auch ganz witzig gelöst werden. Zumindest gegen einzelne Spiele wären Fallen denkbar, ähnlich der Bärenfalle, aber vielleicht noch mit nem Auslöser der nen Wachhund (Hunde sollen ja eh kommen) alarmiert. Auch wären Sperren denkbar die man nicht in wenigen Sekunden entschärft, sondern wo es eben Minuten dauert - Minuten in denen ein einzelner Spieler (ohne Deckung von Gruppenmitgliedern) sehr angreifbar wäre. Auch wäre es denkbar Sperren wie zb. eine Stahltür zu verbauen, die zu zerstören eine Sprengladung erfoderlich macht. Dazu vielleicht noch ein paar "blinde Schächte/Gänge" (ebenfalls mit zb. Stahltüren gesichert), so das es unterm Strich zwar möglich ist in eine Basis einzudringen, allerdings nur mit mehreren Spielern (Absicherung usw) und unter großem zeitlichem (und materiellen) Aufwand. Allerdings bliebe so oder so das Problem mit den Eingängen, denn dort wäre man beim betreten/verlassen einer Basis unumgänglich am verwundbarsten.

Nach wie vor favorisiere ich ja Basen über der Erde. Denkbar wäre zb. - wenngleich mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden - das man Höfe/Dörfer/Städte so anpasst (Anzahl der Zugänge reduzieren), das es möglich ist sämtliche Zugänge zu befestigen/versperren. Man wäre nicht auf ein Loch im Boden beschränkt (oder 2, oder 3), mit mehreren Fallen (Hunden o.ä.) in den "Anlagen" wäre man soweit gegen einzelne Spieler gesichert das diese Stunden (jedenfalls sehr lange) bräuchten um überhaupt reinzukommen, und es gäbe zb. trotzdem noch die Möglichkeit mit nem Heli aus der Luft anzugreifen (was unter der Erde komplett wegfällt).

Andernfalls, und das wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit, bliebe nur der Griff zu NPCs oder Geschütztürmen. Entweder dauerhaft, so das eine Basis einmal ausgebaut quasi nicht eingenomen werden könnte (was lame wäre), oder eben mit zerstörbaren Geschützen. Wie auch immer, ich bin wirklich mal gespannt obs die Basen je ins Spiel schaffen.

Blizz hat es bei WoW ja bis heute nicht geschäfft den Basenbau zu implementieren. Und die haben ganz andere Mittel dazu (mehr Kohle, mehr Manpower usw).


----------



## Sharidan (22. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Zwischen Polona und Orlovets?
> Da ist durchaus mit Spielern zu rechnen, auch wenn der andere ziemlich dämlich ist sich dort auszuloggen, sowas macht man doch im Wald
> Hatte aber hier auch mal einer breichtet, zwei aufm Server (nachts) und sie rennen sich in Zeleno beim Supermarkt über den Weg, einer hat es allerdings nicht überlebt^^


 
Nope war im Osten bei der Factory dort, und ganz ehrlich ein Spieler mit Chilli Suit usw, geht dort normalerweise nicht unbedingt hin, und vor allem so ZIEL gerichtet. Wäre es nur an der Küste lang gelaufen, ok ... Aber am Tag, wo nur 2 Spieler drauf sind, an die 40 Zombies ... Ne du, möglich wäre es aber an so was glaube ich net...

Bin wohl zu sehr Day Z Geschädigt inzwischen ^^... Witter überall nur Verrat und Betrug


----------



## DarkMo (22. August 2012)

hmm, da könnt ja vllt ne idee greifen, die ich schonma mit sheridan hatte ^^ es gibt wälder, es gibt steine überall - wieso nich als tool noch ne spitzhacke einbauen und dann wird holz und stein gesammelt um sich damit ne blockhütte zu bauen? ^^ mit dem schanzzeug kann man noch ne ebene fläche aus der map stanzen (sofern sowas geht) un feddich is die hütte. wieviel ressourcen das dann bräuchte, joa. wenig bestimmt nich, soll ja kein polnisches fertigteilhaus sein was aus 3 pappen besteht 

und wenn man dann noch ne schmelze in manchen städtchen findet (zum bsp bei solnichy im steinbruch oder in der gegend eine als anfang), könnte man aus den gesammelten steinen erz sammeln, das riffinirern(?)/veredeln und daraus schlüssel basteln. beim basteln müsste man dann eben aus ner liste der eigenen "tür-besitzenden besitztümer" ^^ das jeweilige raussuchen. diese schlüssel kann man dann an seine kumpels verteilen und wenn man vor ner tür steht kann man entweder den schlüssel rechtsklicken zum tür öffnen oder per mausrad die option dazu an der tür auswählen. joa, entweder passt der schlüssel, oder er passt nich.

weitere witzige idee dabei: man kann anderen die schlüssel abnehmen. wenn man aber ned weis, wo der sein haus hat, bringts einem auch nich viel. aber wenn man den schon beobachtet hat oder oder, birgt das auch nochmal nen taktisches element, in fremde häuser "einfach" (das an den schlüssel kommen is ja dabei der schwere part) reinzukommen um sie zu plündern.

hmm, man könnte die windschutzscheiben noch für fenster missbrauchen  mit ner axt kann man die einschlagen und beim durchs fenster zwängen fängt man an zu bluten oder so (schnittwunden) - wobei das die ganze knifflige schlüsselgeschichte wieder fast sinnfrei machen würde. dann doch eher blockhütten die nur nen dachfenster ham oder so (für bissl licht). und wenn er dann basenbau will: keller ausheben 

hmm, vllt kann man ja noch äste und zweige sammeln um seine hütte zu tarnen... vllt kann man auch verschiedene hütten bauen *grübel* man fängt immer mit nem steinfundament an (was dann ja auch als "schaffung eines ebenen bauplatzes" betrachtet werden könnte) und darauf kann man dann verschiedene hütten bauen. entweder ne große blockhütte oder eher ne kleine getarnte buchte... vllt ja auch ne stolperfalle 

achja: und weibliche charaktäre sollen stricken können! mehr vielfalt in der kleider-auswahl


----------



## arkim (22. August 2012)

Ach Mann, ich habe mich voll ausgerüstet, hatte eine AS50, G17, sehr viel Munition, Rangefinder, NV, alles. Mission war Anti Sniper... Übrigens habe ich einen Sniper auf dem *International Hotel erlegt - kann man da so hoch oder ist der mit nem Heli gebracht worden*?

Jedenfalls kam dann ein kurzer Teleport und alle Spieler starben, ich konnte nicht schnell genug disconnecten. Was ein Scheiß. Server ohne irgendwelche Scripter ist schon Glückssache.
- Mein gleicher Char, der nun weg ist, durfte auf einem anderen Server tanzen und die russischen Jungs lachten sich im globalen Voicechat ins Fäustchen.
- Auf wiederum einem anderen sah ich einen Typen in Militärkleidung, den habe ich mehrfach mit der M107 getroffen, aber es war egal, er fiel nicht. Irgendwie godmode oder sowas.
- Dann begegneten mir zwei Player gleich nach dem Respawn. Der eine hatte dieses Pfeildingens, aber schoß Dauerfeuer und bspw. ein Schwein setzte er damit in Brand. Der andere legte seine Waffe ab, die hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Irgendwas mit KSK im Namen. Ich habe sie genommen, dann kam Dauerfeuer per Pfeil auf mich zu...


----------



## lol2k (22. August 2012)

DDAY Hollywood - YouTube

Interview mit Rocket zur Standalone-Version


----------



## arkim (22. August 2012)

Boah, das sind einfach abartige Ladezeiten. Wenn (bei bestehendem Character) dieses "Waiting for Character to create" eine Ewigkeit dauert, braucht das anschließende Loading etwa 10 Ewigkeiten. Also mir stinkt das momentan total. Und aus irgendwelchen seltsamen Gründen gibt es manchmal Server, bei denen man fast direkt eingeloggt ist, ich nehme mal an, nach einem Neustart. Aber normalerweise kann ich mit 2 Minuten schon echt glücklich sein...


----------



## Stevii (22. August 2012)

Kennt ihr das schon?
Tour de Zombies 2012 - Chernarus IRL Trip - Imgur


Sehr sehr sehr geil.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2012)

Soo...ist jemand hier in der Nähe des großen Flughafens?  

Bräuchte mal ein paar Mitspieler


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

@bioschnitzel also ich bin gerade westlich von berenzino oder wie das heist ca. unter dem nord-östlichem airfield^^
edit.
falls ich nicht wieder beim einloggen am strand spawne (mit eq bis jz zumind)^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2012)

Okay dann lass zocken 

Wie treffen wir uns, und auf welchem Server?


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

bin auf gb #00 und dann iwas mit bandit diaries^^

bin aber auch dabei mich noch mitm anderem kumpel zu treffen^^
kannst aber gerne mit zocken ers net sooo gut^^ also gibs auch bissle zombie action 
haste vllt n ts?^^
edit
jo bin gerade hier ins forum gegangen um zu antworten während dessen hat mich n zombie auf 6k blut geprüggelt xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2012)

Also TS hat doch jemand ein paar Seiten vorher hier gepostet...


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

such ma bin gerade am militär zeltlager looten^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2012)

Finds nicht =/ 

Hast du evtl Skype?


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

jo klar
ich schreibs dir per pm


----------



## INU.ID (22. August 2012)

Wie im Startposting erwähnt kann jeder von euch einen eigenen temporären Channel auf dem Public-TS des Herstellers erstellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2012)

Pubilc TS war doch nicht so pralle, denk ich?


----------



## Sharidan (22. August 2012)

Jo war es, wir hatten es zwar am Anfang genutzt aber inzwischen nicht mehr. 
Solltet ihr nen Server brauchen, meldet euch bei mir, ich hab mir nen kleinen TS Server gemietet, der eigentlich nur von 4 Leuten genutzt wird. 
Könnt da ja gerne drauf wenn ihr mögt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2012)

Gerne, magst ne Runde zocken?


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

bio. und alle anderen wenn wer lust hat bin morgen so ab 16:30~17uhr da hätte dann gern lust zu zocken 
einfach dann morgen anschreiebn  
könnte den spotter machn oder sonst was wenn wa ne größere gruppe werden und euch bandits vom hals halten  wobei ich eig nix vom pvp in dayz halte hab auch bis jz eig nur 4 leute gekillt und das waren bandits


----------



## DarkMo (22. August 2012)

du musst das jetzt ganz behutsam aufziehen sheri:
"ich (also du, aber zitat für dich halt ><) hab ne gute und ne schlechte nachricht: die gute, ich habe nen ts server. die schlechte, er is grad unerreichbar  "


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> such ma bin gerade am militär zeltlager looten^^


 
Falls du Blutsäcke, Morphium usw suchst geh doch ins Hospital in Cherno da hat es massenweise  viel mehr finde man in dem Militär Zeltlager ja auch nicht oder?



DarkMo schrieb:


> du musst das jetzt ganz behutsam aufziehen sheri:
> "ich (also du, aber zitat für dich halt ><) hab ne gute und ne schlechte nachricht: die gute, ich habe nen ts server. die schlechte, er is grad unerreichbar  "




Insgesamt eine schlechte Nachricht mit einer guten geschmückt


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

ne hab nach ner anständigen waffe gesucht da ich nur mit ner lee enfield rumgerannt bin xD und ne m9 sd.
dank bio hab ich jz ne SVD camo xP und dann habn wa noch zelte gefunden wo er ne DMR gefunden hat (deshalb durfte ich seine SVD habn  ) naja und ne m107 hab ich jz auch noch ;D. und in den mili zelten hab ich ne ak gefunden. und wo ich blood bags etc bekomme weiß ich bin kein anfänger mehr 
EDIT
achja kühlprofi. militär zelte=militär loot^^ du meinst wohl lazaretzelte (oder wie dat geschriebn wird xD) halt militärzelte mitm roten kreuz ^^ das sind die wo auch eig nur medicals drin sind. und paar kleinere waffen wie lee, winchester, ramington undso^^


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> ne hab nach ner anständigen waffe gesucht da ich nur mit ner lee enfield rumgerannt bin xD und ne m9 sd.
> dank bio hab ich jz ne SVD camo xP und dann habn wa noch zelte gefunden wo er ne DMR gefunden hat (deshalb durfte ich seine SVD habn  ) naja und ne m107 hab ich jz auch noch ;D. und in den mili zelten hab ich ne ak gefunden. und wo ich blood bags etc bekomme weiß ich bin kein anfänger mehr
> EDIT
> achja kühlprofi. militär zelte=militär loot^^ du meinst wohl lazaretzelte (oder wie dat geschriebn wird xD) halt militärzelte mitm roten kreuz ^^ das sind die wo auch eig nur medicals drin sind. und paar kleinere waffen wie lee, winchester, ramington undso^^


 
Aso jetzt weiss ich welche Zelte du gmeint hast bzw. du weist wohl jetzt dass ich die lazaretzelte gemeint habe xD. Na dann gratulation zu den schicken Waffen mal hoffen du überlebst noch ein paar Minuten ...
Ne ich wollte dich auch nicht als Noob hinstellen war nur gut gemeint  ich laufe aktuell mit einer blöden uzi rum


----------



## _Razzor (22. August 2012)

du meinst die pdw oder?^^ und ja ich weiß schon das du mich nciht als noob hinstellen wolltest ^^ wolltest ja nur helfen weilde dachtest ich mein ie lazarete


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> du meinst die pdw oder?^^ und ja ich weiß schon das du mich nciht als noob hinstellen wolltest ^^ wolltest ja nur helfen weilde dachtest ich mein ie lazarete


  joa.. ja genau die PDW (ich bin wohl eher der Noob xD)


----------



## DarkMo (22. August 2012)

gestern und heut auf nem server 2 boote und nen v3s gefunden, heut gleich den lkw repariert und nen boot aufgetankt und runter zur insel ^^ heli steht auch druff, aber scho wieder so spät -.- und ob der krempel morgen noch darum steht wag ich zu bezweifeln :/


----------



## wari (23. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gestern und heut auf nem server 2 boote und nen v3s gefunden, heut gleich den lkw repariert und nen boot aufgetankt und runter zur insel ^^ heli steht auch druff, aber scho wieder so spät -.- und ob der krempel morgen noch darum steht wag ich zu bezweifeln :/


 

macht ihr eigentlich noch was anderes, außer equipp auf leeren server zu horten? ^^

immer wenn ich mir deine bilder angucke, seh ich massenweise vehicle und highendausürstung, aber nen unpassend niedrigen killcount...

sehr dubios


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

Wir horten nichts, nur haben wir leider keine möglichkeit unsere Sachen irgendwo einigermaßen sicher zu verstauen. 
Und was heißt hier Kill Count wir sind keine Player Killer die um jeden Preis alles Abknalln was uns vor die Flinte kommt. Das ich auch nicht Sinn und Zweck von Day Z , sondern zu Überleben, und darin sind wir gut  . 
Wir müssen genau so in Dörfer und Städte um uns Vorräte zu besorgen aber dass heißt nicht das wir willkürlich alles umbringen nur weil wir die Waffen dazu hätten.


----------



## wari (23. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Wir horten nichts, nur haben wir leider keine möglichkeit unsere Sachen irgendwo einigermaßen sicher zu verstauen.
> Und was heißt hier Kill Count wir sind keine Player Killer die um jeden Preis alles Abknalln was uns vor die Flinte kommt. Das ich auch nicht Sinn und Zweck von Day Z , sondern zu Überleben, und darin sind wir gut  .
> Wir müssen genau so in Dörfer und Städte um uns Vorräte zu besorgen aber dass heißt nicht das wir willkürlich alles umbringen nur weil wir die Waffen dazu hätten.


 
killcount bezieht sich auch eher auf zombies, vor allem halt bei darkMo^^ immer wenn ich seine screens schaue, hat er kaum zombiekills..

wenn ich das mit mir vergleiche: wir spielen höchstens zu 3. und bis wir mal ne coole waffe gefunden haben und durch die lande gestreift sind, hat jeder immer hunderte von zombiekills.. mein letzter char hatte 600, nachdem er sich dann absichtlich mit highendequip umgebracht hat 


keine angst, will hier keinen anpissen, mein post war ironisch, aber ich finds schade, wenn leute das spiel zu verbissen sehen, sich sachen anhorten und panische angst vorm sterben haben..^^


wir gehn bewusst auf volle server und stuerzen uns in die action, uns liegt weder was an unserem dayzleben, noch an der ausrüstung...


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> killcount bezieht sich auch eher auf zombies, vor allem halt bei darkMo^^ immer wenn ich seine screens schaue, hat er kaum zombiekills..
> 
> wenn ich das mit mir vergleiche: wir spielen höchstens zu 3. und bis wir mal ne coole waffe gefunden haben und durch die lande gestreift sind, hat jeder immer hunderte von zombiekills.. mein letzter char hatte 600, nachdem er sich dann absichtlich mit highendequip umgebracht hat
> 
> ...



Naja das Problem das DarkMo hat ist, das er eine M1A4 nutzt die nicht SD ist ^^. Ich für meinen Teil hab so eine süße mit genug Munnition, und mein Count steht im Augenblick bei 76 Z Kills davon aber 48 Headshots xD .
Naja auf Volle Server gehen wir nicht, das hat keinen Reiz aber wir sind auch net auf Leeren Servern unterwegs. Die Bilder von Mo waren von gestern wo wir uns den LKW Repariert haben, und sind dann durch Cherno usw gedüddelt, und Leer war der Server net ^^ .


----------



## Fexzz (23. August 2012)

Naja auf vollen Servern kann man ja auch kaum noch Spielen...Stichwort Hacks und Scripts etc... Ich spiel meist auch auf servern mit < 20 Leuten.


----------



## Low (23. August 2012)

Leider darf man niemand bannen


----------



## Fexzz (23. August 2012)

Klar darfst du Leute fürs Hacken bannen, wenn du einen 100%igen Beweis hast. Genauso darfst du Leute für Rasismus oder andere krasse Beleidigungen bannen.


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2012)

mein char is jetz glaube 3 tage alt. kann ja nix dafür, das ich letztens gestorben bin, als ich in nen bus einstieg ^^ natürlich lag da meine leiche gut beschützt von sheridan und ich konnte die 1 oder 2 wochen alte ausrüstung retten. zudem mag ichs ned wild ballernd in städte zu gehn xD killt man einen zombie hat man 10 andre am hacken. ich renn dann lieber um 3 häuserecken und häng ihn ab (oder been im wald durch paar büsche). schießen is das letzte was ich tu. keinen bock andren meine anwesenheit zu verraten ^^

und auch wenn ihr in 3 tagen in ner 10er horde oder so wild ballernd 100e Z-kills fabriziert: wir sind zu zweit und oftmals nur 3 stunden pro tag on wovon allein eine fürs server suchen drauf geht :/ da is ned viel mit zeug killen ><


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2012)

Das ist doch gerade an DayZ das tolle, dass man das Spiel auf seine Art die man mag spielen kann. Manche mögen es so, andere halt lieber so .
Wenn jemand freude an einer guten Ausrüstung hat liegt der Schwerpunkt halt darin, wer freude an den kreischenden Zombies hat läuft diesen halt in die arme und ballert sie um
Wenn ich vor hab ein paar Fahrzeuge zu suchen, gehe ich auch nicht auf einen Server mit 70 Players, wo bestimmt schon alle Fahrzeug in Besitz eines Anderen sind.
Stichwort: leben und lebenlassen


----------



## Low (23. August 2012)

@DarkMo
Nach welchen Kriterien sucht ihr denn einen Server?^^


----------



## arkim (23. August 2012)

Wie kann man auf einem Server dauernd einen Verfolger haben? Ich hatte mich gestern mit dem Admin angelegt (der war ein Sniper in Elektro, den ich erledigt habe ) und nach jedem Respawn stand immer gleich jemand vor, neben, hinter mir, und knallte mich ab. Können die sich frei positionieren und das scheinbar sehr leicht? Also der stand so schnell immer richtig (war kein Lag oder so), so daß ich meine, Koordinaten musste er nicht eingeben, sondern kann irgendwie leichter seinen Char positionieren.
Ebenso hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich Admins und ihre Crew nach belieben Hubschrauber spawnen.


----------



## lol2k (23. August 2012)

Video zum treuesten Begleiter des Menschen: Dem Hund

Quelle

Interessant: Der Debug-Monitor ist gar nicht mehr zu sehen!


----------



## INU.ID (23. August 2012)

Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen...

In seltenen Fällen schmiert ARMA2 bei mir ab. Mal crasht es einfach, hin und wieder gibts auch mal nen Bluescreen. Letzte Nacht hab ich, zum ersten mal btw, ein Fzg gefunden. Gut, es war nur ein Bike, aber immerhin. Ich sofort aufgestiegen und losgeradelt. Ich radel so durch die Gegend, als plötzlich ein dreckiger stinkender Bandit auf mich schießt. Die ersten Kugeln gehen vorbei, irgendwann aber - trotz zick-zack fahren - traf er mich dann aber. Erst einmal, dann nochmal, und plötzlich fall ich vom Bike. Allerdings blieb ich irgendwie am Bike hängen, so das ich blutend und bewusstlos vom Fahrrad mitgeschleift wurde (ging gerade ein ganzes Stück bergab). Ich sah mich schon tod im Gras liegen, als plötzlich das Spiel abgeschmiert ist. Auch net schlecht. Neu gestartet, anderen Server ausgewählt, und wieder gejoint. Nice, nachdem ich mich schnell verbunden hatte blieben mir noch knapp über 1000 Blut.

OK, jetzt heißt es Tiere jagen. Gar nicht so einfach wenn man ständig bewusstlos wird. Ich hab dann geschlagene 3h versucht ein Tier zu finden, aber kein einziges war zu sehen. Ich hab dann zwischendurch immer mal wieder Konserven gefuttert. Wie gesagt, gar nicht so einfach Zs zu umgehen wenn man ständig umfällt. Aber ok, als ich wieder 3-4000Blut hatte wurde ich kaum noch bewusstlos. Aber nach wie vor kein Tier weit und breit. Was soll ich sagen, ich war dann - nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit - gerade wieder auf 11600 Blut hoch, und was sehe ich plötzlich 50m vor mir im Gras? ZWEI verdammte Rindviecher. 

Wenn ich gesund bin, dann sehe ich stellenweise so viele Tiere das ich mir vorkomme wie im Bauernhof-Simulator. Aber wenn man dann wirklich mal dringend Fleisch brauch, nix, stundenlang kein einziges Tier. Blut wieder voll, Tiere wieder da. Als ob das Game das mit absicht macht. *grml*


----------



## NoobPunisher (23. August 2012)

Hei Leute hat irgendeiner von euch Engine Parts?  Mein Kumpel un ich habn schon die ganze Ostküste,Elektro und Cherno auf 3 verschiedenen Servern abgesucht genug Sachen für 5 Autos gefunden aber keine Engine Parts  Was derjenige für die engine Parts will kann er sich aussuchen uns fehlt es eigentlich an nix was wir nich abgeben könnten außer Engine Parts


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2012)

@ Inu

Kleiner Tipp, achte beim Tiersuchen auf die Weißen Punkte am Bildschirmrand. Diese zeigen die "Tiere" an (aber auch Zombies). 

So findet man schnell Tiere


----------



## INU.ID (23. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Video zum treuesten Begleiter des Menschen: Dem Hund
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Interessant: Der Debug-Monitor ist gar nicht mehr zu sehen!


 
Nice, ich freu mich schon drauf wenn die Hunde endlich im Spiel sind. Allerdings bleiben da noch ein paar Fragen offen. Wird das Pfeifen/Bellen auch von anderen (Spielern/Zs) gehört? Was macht man mit dem Hund wenn man mal xtrem unauffällig irgenwo hin will? Kann man ihn einfach irgendwo "parken"? Und was passiert wenn andere Spieler kommen? Können die meinen Hund einfach mitnehmen? Greift er die an? Was wenn er abgeknallt wurde? Wo bekommt man überhaupt nen Hund her? 

*Bioschnitzel*: I know, but wenn nirgendwo Tiere sind gibts auch keine weißen Flecken am Rand. ^^


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2012)

Low schrieb:


> @DarkMo
> Nach welchen Kriterien sucht ihr denn einen Server?^^


 hauptkriterium is natürlich: er soll erstmal überhaupt gehn >< oftmals bleibt er mit 200-500fps im loading hängen un das wars, oder irgendwas andres is. dann hab ich wieder server mit 1-5fps - unspielbar. zudem, wenn wir glückliche nvg besitzer sin sind wir gern nachts unterwegs - da nerven die zombies ned so und man kommt fix vorran. zudem solltens nich allzuviele spieler sein ^^ wir wollen grad irgendwie mal unsren eigenen ersten heli basteln, und da is uns der easy mode erstma lieber xD wenn das später alles altes eisen is, wird sich das bestimmt auch ändern, aber bisher will man ja auch mal was schaffen un ned alle 3m übern haufen geballert werden :/


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

soo bin wieder zuhause von der arbeit ;D hat wer lust ne runde zu zocken will meine SVD oder meine M107 einweihen ob nun an zombies oder an bandits/überlebenden
 die uns angreifen 
edit
http://www.dayzwiki.com/wiki/Survivors#Heroes wusste ich bis jz gar nicht


----------



## Fexzz (23. August 2012)

Auf den Hero Skin arbeite ich grad hin^^ Bin nun bei 3,9k Humanity. Bisschen fehlt noch


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Inu
> 
> Kleiner Tipp, achte beim Tiersuchen auf die Weißen Punkte am Bildschirmrand. Diese zeigen die "Tiere" an (aber auch Zombies).
> 
> So findet man schnell Tiere


 
Aber auch nur auf den Recruit servern



Fexzz schrieb:


> Auf den Hero Skin arbeite ich grad hin^^ Bin nun bei 3,9k Humanity. Bisschen fehlt noch




Was ist eigentlich wenn man eine Bandage um den Kopf hat??


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

dann biste n bandit wenn deine humanity sehr niedrig ist
@Fexzz hab 3250 humanity^^ aber eh nen ghillie an


----------



## INU.ID (23. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> edit
> Survivors - DayZ Wiki wusste ich bis jz gar nicht
> 
> *Heroes*
> ...



Nice, wusste ich auch noch nicht. Ich dürfte mit meinem Lingor-Char knapp bei 4000 sein, mein Chernarus-Char dürfte bei ~3500 stehen. Na da hab ich doch gleich mal wieder ein weiteres Ziel. 

Edit: Wobei, mir wäre lieber das man als Hero ne kugelsichere Weste tragen kann. ^^ Aber ok, schneller laufen ist natürlich auch nice.


----------



## JawMekEf (23. August 2012)

Irgend jemand Bock zu snipen in Elektro bzw. mir eine zu überlassen?  
M24 wäre wünschenswert, am besten ne AS50. Meine ist ausn Rucksack gebuggt.. 
Falls keiner ne Sniper hat, könnte ich den Spotter machen. Hab nen Rangefinder.


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

hab ne SVD und ne M107 ;p bin aber nähe NWAF xD also mit elektro wird nix :p ausserdem elektro campen ist assi^^' da dort viele spawnen und spawn kill  halt ich nix von^^


----------



## JawMekEf (23. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> hab ne SVD und ne M107 ;p bin aber nähe NWAF xD also mit elektro wird nix :p ausserdem elektro campen ist assi^^' da dort viele spawnen und spawn kill  halt ich nix von^^


Naja Elektro find ich auch nicht so, geht aber nicht anders. Hab mich vor-vorgestern am Airfield ausgeloggt. Bin dann bei Otmel mit Equip gespawnt..
Könntest du mich ggfls. abholen mit nem Fahrzeug?


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

wenn ich eins hätte mein atv hab ich geflipped gehabt. und n heli besitz ich noch nicht 
EDIT 
sheri müsste gleich on kommen glaub ich ^^


----------



## JawMekEf (23. August 2012)

Hätts nicht vom ATV absteigen dürfen.. ^^


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

jo ich weiß xD naja bin mittlerweile neben stary sobor


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

So endlich Zuhause

Also das mit dem Hero Skin kannte ihc auch noch net... mein Humanität Wert ist bei knapp 6k ... Sollte also den Skin bekommen


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

heyho sheri ;p zocken wa gleich ;D oh sharidan ich meine heyho shari xD


----------



## JawMekEf (23. August 2012)

Komm mal runter richtung Cherno/Elektro.


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

ich oder shari  ?


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

Komm du erstmal aufn TS dann seh ma weiter ^^ ... Alter mann is ka Tee Zug oder wie die Schneckendinger da heißen xD


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

ich oder er ;D? oder beide


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

Du da natürlich, oder wieso glaubst hast gestern die Daten bekommen


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

ich weiß schon das du mich meinst ;p


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

Also dafür bleibst jetzt dem TS Fern und wirst auf die KOS Liste gesetzt 

@Mod's

Net Beisen, bin ja schon ruhig mit der Unterhaltung hier xD


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

D: ehrlich jetzt?


----------



## JawMekEf (23. August 2012)

Könnte kotzen. Häng jetzt auf jedem Server im "Setup Completed" Screen fest. Jemand ne Lösung abseits von Neuinstalltion?


----------



## Pentaquark (23. August 2012)

Ich fang schon mal an zu beten, dass mein fahrrad morgen, wenn ich wieder zocke noch da ist, wo ich mich ausgeloggt habe.^^
Die dinger zu suchen ist einfach nur nervig (es gibt vll 8 spawn punkte und 7 sind auf den meisten maps vergriffen).
Und phne spielen macht kein spass xd. "jemand lust zu zocken?" - "nee bin im norden und muesste erst ne stunde wandern gehn..."


----------



## _Razzor (23. August 2012)

BattleEye spackt rum. egal welchen server ich join kommt "You were kicked off the game. BattleEye: Ristriction #XX" -.-'
Edit 
geht wieder^^
edit edit.
naja ich werd mal off gehen und schlafen morgen früh raus >.<@mo und sheri. ich werd morgen oder so nach heli teiln suchen und vllt schonma bissle an einem rumbasteln  falls ihr noch weiterspielt viel glück! falls ihr es braucht


----------



## Shona (23. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Aber auch nur auf den Recruit servern


Nö, er schrieb Bildschirmrand nicht mitten auf dem Bild^^ Die werden immer angezeigt und wenn ein Spieler in der nähe ist der jemanden getötet hat sieht man einen roten Knubbel



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn man eine Bandage um den Kopf hat??


Bandit

Kleine Info auch wegen Battleeye falls ihr das noch nicht mitbekommen habt


> *Global Ban #3065*   [ 20.08.2012 • 11:20 ]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Quelle

Ich wäre derzeit seh vorsichtig auf offizielen Servern zu spielen, es wurden auch schon einige unschuldige gebannt also seit vorsichtig


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

Dank dir Shona .... 
Klasse, wenn das jetzt echt der Fall war, fliegt Arma II samt Day Z von der Platte und ich spiel erst dann wieder wenn die Standalone Version am Markt ist. 
Verkackte scheiss Deppen Hacker und Cheater, verrecken soll der Abschaum 

Sorry für den Wut Ausbruch aber bei so was ist einfach Tilt bei mir.


----------



## Shona (23. August 2012)

Kann deine Wut verstehen habe mich heite selbst erschrocken als ich nach nem Update auf meinen privaten hive ging und der dann Battleeye geupdatet hat und gleich noch die meldung kam das durch ein glitch es möglich ist das ich global gebannt werde und das sie an dem problem arbeiten. Ich gleich disconnected und geschaut wo mal eine news darüber war und bei Battleeye sah ich dann das dieses problem schon seit 3 tagen besteht o.O

Das mit dem CD Key war noch dir krönung zum ganzen übel, weil man nicht weiss ob auch der vom server geändert werden kann und was dann mit dem server passiert O.o

Das wissen wohl auch sehr wenige da kaum jemand unten links schaut wenn Battleeye updatet und es gibt sogar schon welche die deswegen nen neuen key gekauft haben weil sie nicht wussten warum sie gebannt wurden und wirklich niemand was wusste


----------



## Sharidan (23. August 2012)

Nun ja ich scheine Glück gehabt zu haben, war vorhin wieder auf einem Server druff, ohne eine Meldung oder so was.
Allein aus dem Grund verstehe ich jeden Admin der sagt, ich pfeif auf Global Hive, und lass meinen nur für Freunde wo ich weiß das nix passiert laufen . 
Elendige Pack, wieso kann das net endlich mal Aussterben.


----------



## Shona (23. August 2012)

Weil dieses "Elendige Pack" schon immer zuviel Geld hatte 
Schau aber mal ob bei dir wenn du in eine Lobby gehst die Meldung kommt "BattlEye Client: Initialized v1.169" den dann hast du schon die neueste Version und dann kam die Meldung auch irgendwann mal 

Edit:
Noch etwas zum Thema Hund in Dayz, dazu einfach mal zwei Zitate aus zwei unterschiedlichen Videos 

"Am I the only one around here who thinks rocket shoul've put his time  in other things than dogs!?﻿" and "for single player it﻿ would be  amazing, but in multiplayer...i don't want shoot dogs."


----------



## Sharidan (24. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil dieses "Elendige Pack" schon immer zuviel Geld hatte
> Schau aber mal ob bei dir wenn du in eine Lobby gehst die Meldung kommt "BattlEye Client: Initialized v1.169" den dann hast du schon die neueste Version und dann kam die Meldung auch irgendwann mal



Ja, die Meldung habe ich. Das Teil meint auch es wäre Up to Date das ganze. 
Könnte mich net erinnern das ich so eine Meldung mal hatte. 
Egal, hauptsache es klappt alles


----------



## INU.ID (24. August 2012)

Es ist zum kot*en. Grad DayZ@Lingor am spielen, fragt einer im Side-Channel ob ihm jemand helfen könne, er bräuchte dringend Blut. Ich mich kurz mit ihm unterhalten, stellt sich raus das er in meiner Nähe ist. Zuerst wollte ich nicht, dachte dann aber "hey, es kann doch nicht nur Arsc*löc*er in DayZ geben. Ich mich also auf den Weg zu ihm gemacht. Er meinte er hätte ein Auto, welches ich haben könnte da er anschließend zu Bett gehen wolle. Hm, jemand der freiwillig ein KFZ abgeben möchte? In DayZ? Das muß ein Hinterhalt sein. Egal, das schau ich mir mal an. Ich schleich mich von hinten ans Auto (es war Nacht btw), und 50m entfernt bleib ich erstma stehen und sondiere die Lage. Sieht alles sauber aus, nur ein Mann am Steuer. Ich mach die Lampe von meiner M4A3 CCO Camo an, er steigt aus, schaut immer schön weg von mir, und legt sich auf den Boden. Ich nehme ein Bloodpack aus dem Pickup und verabreiche es ihm. Nice, nix passiert. Er bedankt sich, sagt ich könne das Auto ruhig mitnehmen, und sagt mir noch wo er vorhin sehr guten Loot gesehen hat, das ich dort aber aufpassen sollte. Ich sage ihm ebenfalls danke, da loggt er sich auch schon aus. Cool, da steht der INU nun, hat nen Pickup mit ein paar netten Waffe (DMR usw), und weiß net wo er hinfahren soll. OK, erstmal den Kanister ausm Auto genommen, das Auto getankt (war jetzt voll und alles auf grün), und überlegt. Zuerstmal den Kanister wieder voll machen. Ich also ca. 1KM zurück gefahren, da ich dort kurz zuvor einen großen Tank gesehen hatte. Den Kanister gefüllt und wieder ins Auto rein.

Nice, von den 8 Spielern die beim Server joinen noch am Start waren ist keiner mehr da, ich war also ganz alleine. Besser geht es ja nicht. Ich fahr also los, in die Richtung wo der Kerl vorhin war, also über einen Teil der Strecke wo ich zuvor schon 2x lang bin. Ich freu mich tierisch, endlich mal oben das Gefängis im Norden anschauen, schließlich war ich noch nie da. Und dann passierte es: Ich fahr über eine kleine Brücke (eigentlich nur eine Straße die durch einen Fluß führt), und das nicht gerade langsam, als plötzlich aus dem Nichts direkt 2 Meter vor meinem Wagen eine Straßensperre aufpoppt. Eine Straßensperre an der ich vorhin zuerst zu Fuß in Richtung des Verletzten vorbei gelaufen, und welche ich auf dem Rückweg mit dem Wagen geschickt umfahren habe. Ich wusste also eigentlich das sie da ist. Naja, was soll ich sagen, der Wagen blieb instant stehen, reagierte nicht mehr, und die Engine war rot - und ich hatte einen Shock aber noch volles Blut. OK, ich lebe noch, also kurz versuchen ob ich den Wagen wieder frei bekomme. Aber nichts zu machen. OK, dann halt raus und überlegen was jetzt zu tun ist. Plötzlich, ca. 30 Sekunden nach dem Crash, explodiert der Wagen. Ich falle raus, werde ohnmächtig, und habe nur noch 1200 Blut. VERDAMMT.

Ich hab das Game dann über den Taskmanager beendet, aber umsonst. Immer wenn ich jetzt einen Server mit Anbindung an den Lingor-Hive betrete, liege ich blutend und ohnmächtig am Boden. Und natürlich läuft die Sanduhr so langsam ab das ich 1000%ig verblute wenn ich warte. Jetzt hab ich mich wieder ausgeloggt und weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Einloggen, und sterben wie ein Mann?  Oder warten bis sich irgendwann mal ein Kollege bis dahin vorgekämpft hat, damit er mir sofort ne Bluttransfusion geben kann? Auf einen weiteren Patch warten, der evtl. zur Folge hat das ich nicht mehr blute, oder nicht instant bewusstlos bin?

Zum ausrasten. Da hilf man jemandem der keinen Hinterhalt gelegt hat, ist schon bei stolzen 4150 Humanity, und damit kurz vor dem Hero-Skin, da wird man vom Spiel ins Jenseits gebuggt. 

PS: Ich liege ca. 250 Meter rechts/östlich von Tucos, am rechten/östlichen Teil des Straßenstückes welches durch das Wasser geht. Wenn zufällig jemand mit nem Bloodpack in der Nähe ist... ^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Kann deine Wut verstehen habe mich heite selbst erschrocken als ich nach nem Update auf meinen privaten hive ging und der dann Battleeye geupdatet hat und gleich noch die meldung kam das durch ein glitch es möglich ist das ich global gebannt werde und das sie an dem problem arbeiten. Ich gleich disconnected und geschaut wo mal eine news darüber war und bei Battleeye sah ich dann das dieses problem schon seit 3 tagen besteht o.O
> 
> Das mit dem CD Key war noch dir krönung zum ganzen übel, weil man nicht weiss ob auch der vom server geändert werden kann und was dann mit dem server passiert O.o


 
Da hast du was falsch verstanden... 
Das mit dem Global Ban #3065 entsteht dadurch, dass jmd sich einen fake hack runterlädt, der keiner ist sondern ein CD-Key Stealer. Das Ding klaut dann den CD-Key vom Opfer und ersetzt ihn mit einem gebannten key (ID: #3065)
Das mit dem Glitch im BE System war ne andere Sache, beim Client Update auf 1.169 hat auf einmal jeder ne Global Ban message gekriegt, das Problem wurde aber innerhalb von Minuten behoben.


----------



## butter_milch (24. August 2012)

Ui, hab gerade Soldier-Clothing gefunden. Zwar nicht so gut wie mein Ghillie aber so ein gehacktes Item behalte ich erstmal. Könnte ich vllt. Militär-Zombie mit spielen


----------



## crunksoldier (24. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand gefragt hat, habe aber im Moment keine Zeit den ganzen Thread zu studieren. Ich habe ARMA II aus dem Laden, und würde mir nun ARMA OA bei Steam kaufen, ist es ein Problem oder funktionert DAYZ in dieser Konstellation?

Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. August 2012)

ArmA ist nicht Steam gebunden ^^Egal ob von Steam oder nicht ist das selbe. Müsste also klappen


----------



## Ich 15 (24. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> ArmA ist nicht Steam gebunden ^^Egal ob von Steam oder nicht ist das selbe. Müsste also klappen


 sicher?
ich glaube nicht das sowas geht. 

@*crunksoldier*
Warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach OA im Laden?


----------



## crunksoldier (24. August 2012)

Dann müsste ich ja vor die Tür 
Aber werde mal schauen was das Game bei unserem örtlichen Elektronikfachhändler kostet.


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2012)

INU: dü lönntest glück haben. wenn du jemanden exakt zu deiner position lotzen kannst und du nachm einloggen direkt bei ihm liegst, ohne das er noch minutenlang suchen muss, könnts klappen. mir war das selbe mit nem tracktor passiert und ich bin aber erst mit 600-700 blut ausgeloggt weil ich eh zur arbeit musst ^^ leider war das zu wenig.

das blöde an der geschichte is nämlich, das es nen paar sekunden dauert, bis der andere per mausrad mit dir interagieren kann, also dieser marker da erstellt wird (is ja generell so, wenn wer was fallen lässt muss nen andrer bissl warten, bis der interaktionsmarker da erscheint). und ich würd sicherheitshalber erstmal versuchen zu verbinden, geht glaube schneller. dann kann man die transfusion in ruhe nachreichen.

nujo, ich wünsch mal glück ^^ ich hab im übrigen 6700 irgendwas humanity >< find den hero dingens da nen bissl lächerlich wenig  in anbetracht der tatsache, dass viele mit zigtausend im minus sin, sollte man auch erst mit 50 oder gar 100k nen held sein. also wirklich ne leistung un ned 3ma blutpack für die kumpels geben was ganz von allein kommt mit der zeit >< naja, vllt isses ja auch nur zum fixen testen des features und wird später noch angepasst.

edit:


crunksoldier schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja vor die Tür
> Aber werde mal schauen was das Game bei unserem örtlichen Elektronikfachhändler kostet.


 sollte nen 10er sein.


----------



## Shona (24. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Zum ausrasten. Da hilf man jemandem der keinen Hinterhalt gelegt hat, ist schon bei stolzen 4150 Humanity, und damit kurz vor dem Hero-Skin, da wird man vom Spiel ins Jenseits gebuggt.


Das könnte dieser https://github.com/ShadowDuke/DayZ-Private/issues/16 Bug sein, der wurde im privaten Hive gelöst ob der auch im offizielen Lingor gefixt wurde kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. dazu müsste man bei der offizielen seite nachfragen.

Kannst du mir aber mal sagen was für eine Brücke das genau war, weil mir das sehr komisch vorkommt und ich auch Lingor Island Domination spiele und schon zu 95% alle Straßen und Brücken abgefahren bin




crunksoldier schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja vor die Tür
> Aber werde mal schauen was das Game bei unserem örtlichen Elektronikfachhändler kostet.


Kauf es doch direkt bei BI mit PayPal/Kreditkarte falls du das hast -> https://store.bistudio.com/arma2-operation-arrowhead


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. August 2012)

Ich bin stolz auf meine -250.000 Humanity


----------



## arkim (24. August 2012)

Ihr müsst jedenfalls vorsichtig bei Loot sein, der normalerweise nicht nach DayZ gehört. Bspw. Goldener Revolver, irgendwelche KSK-Sniperwaffen oder sowas. Ich hatte neulich mal eine FAL mit Nachtsicht, dann wurde ich wegen Script Restriction von BE gekickt und getötet.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. August 2012)

Ne FAL mit Nachtsicht hab ich mal in nem Heli Crash gefunden. Also sollte die doch nicht Gehackt sein oder?


----------



## Z-STAR (24. August 2012)

Die ist auch nicht gehackt. Die gibt es normal im Spiel. 

Mich wundert es aber warum du gekickt wurdest.


----------



## NeoP (24. August 2012)

Nee, die is regulär dabei:

FN FAL ANPV S4

Ich les hier schon ne ganze Weile mit, jetzt klink ich mich hier auch mal ein. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen losziehen.
Zock schon ne weile day z, aber die Kumpels immer weniger (bzw. haben sch... Arbeitszeiten), bin auch ü18 (oder besser gesagt: "noch" u30)


----------



## arkim (24. August 2012)

Kann sein, dass ich auch den goldenen Revolver hatte, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich hatte das Zeug jedenfalls aus einem turmhohen Haufen Munitionskisten. Da muss man vorsichtig sein.
Aber das Scheiß gehacke nervt. Ich begegne immer öfter Spielern, die man nicht töten kann. Denen kannst Du mit der AS50 in den Kopf schießen, sie fallen nie. Meist sind das so Truppen, die auch Fahrzeuge oder Helis haben.


----------



## Pentaquark (24. August 2012)

NeoP schrieb:


> Nee, die is regulär dabei:
> 
> FN FAL ANPV S4
> 
> ...


 
Jaja die fn fal anpv s4 nv, die zugleich seltenste und nutzloseste waffe ingame xd


----------



## NeoP (24. August 2012)

Pentaquark schrieb:


> Jaja die fn fal anpv s4 nv, die zugleich seltenste und nutzloseste waffe ingame xd



Richtig, nur nachts zu gebrauchen und viel zu laut. Da bleib ich lieber bei der L85, umschaltbar und SD Mags möglich. Natürlich sollte man dann aber noch nen Sniper dabei haben, weil über 300m nicht mehr so genau...


----------



## arkim (24. August 2012)

Ich habe langsam echt keinen Nerv mehr, ständig wird man teleportiert, lautlos gekillt, zum Tanzen gebracht. Ist doch echt nicht mehr lustig.
"Da bleib ich bei der L85"? Wie, "bleiben"? Da ist nix mehr mit bleiben. Man wird ja eh nach Belieben gekillt und wie mir scheint, betreiben viele ihre Server nur deshalb.


----------



## Pentaquark (24. August 2012)

Ballistisch ist die waffe schon klasse. Wenn das nv nur togglebar waere. :/


----------



## Shona (24. August 2012)

NeoP schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man dann aber noch nen Sniper dabei haben, weil über  300m nicht mehr so genau...


Man trifft auch über 300m wenn man viel übt^^



Pentaquark schrieb:


> Ballistisch ist die waffe schon klasse. Wenn das nv nur togglebar waere. :/


Man kann doch zwischen NV & Wärmebild togglen oder meinst du zu Normalsicht?


Es gibt nur wenige Waffen in Arma II/Arma II OA (+ DLC's) die NV und Normalsicht haben, weshalb es immer schwer ist dich zu entscheiden was man bei einem Nachteinsatz mitnimmt.  
Wobei ich sagen muss das ich Glück habe weil meine Lieblingswaffe gibt es auch als TWS Version^^ Somit habe ich Nachts immer die Mk17 TWS SD dabei und am Tag die Mk17 Sniper SD


----------



## Luni-Tune (24. August 2012)

crunksoldier schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand gefragt hat, habe aber im Moment keine Zeit den ganzen Thread zu studieren. Ich habe ARMA II aus dem Laden, und würde mir nun ARMA OA bei Steam kaufen, ist es ein Problem oder funktionert DAYZ in dieser Konstellation?
> 
> Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.



Du kannst dir AO auch über steam kaufen. Hat ein Kumpel auch vor 2 Tagen so gemacht.


----------



## lol2k (24. August 2012)

Wunderte mich schon warum es um das nächste update so ruhig geworden ist - aber Rocket lieferte soeben die Antwort auf twitter:

https://twitter.com/JimmyDazzler68/status/238917144912461826


----------



## arkim (24. August 2012)

Passiert schon mal: Man hat die Granate als Waffe eingestellt und klickt nur kurz mit der linken Maustaste in dem Glauben, man schieße mit einer Waffe... Statt dessen legt man sich selbst die Granate vor die Füße... Seufz.


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2012)

hmm, wenn sich die gegner reihenweise totlachen, hat man ne gute statistik 

aber wo wir grad "dabei" sind... man kann ja auch die knicklichter (chemlights) usw auswählen und werfen. in manchen vids hgab ich aber gesehn, das die kerle die teile auch tragen. bei nachtmärschen ohne nvg fänd ich das immer super praktisch, wenn man dem kleinen blauen leuchten nachlaufen kann statt alle 5m ne minute wie wild zu suchen xD

edit: löl, glatt die frage vergessen >< wie gehtn das? ^^


----------



## wari (24. August 2012)

wtf, ich hab nen humanity-wert von -200000


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, wenn sich die gegner reihenweise totlachen, hat man ne gute statistik
> 
> aber wo wir grad "dabei" sind... man kann ja auch die knicklichter (chemlights) usw auswählen und werfen. in manchen vids hgab ich aber gesehn, das die kerle die teile auch tragen. bei nachtmärschen ohne nvg fänd ich das immer super praktisch, wenn man dem kleinen blauen leuchten nachlaufen kann statt alle 5m ne minute wie wild zu suchen xD
> 
> edit: löl, glatt die frage vergessen >< wie gehtn das? ^^


 

Das geworfene Knicklicht einfach aufheben. Geht auch mit Bengalfeuer


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2012)

oha, darauf muss man erstmal kommen ^^ thx


----------



## Shona (24. August 2012)

Muss man aber drauf achten das die farben nur einmal vorhanden sind  Wenn ich z. b. blau genutzt habe und ein anderer auch konnte ich nur mein licht sehen aber sein nicht, das war nur ein punkt und er hatte auch kein licht um sich herum (nur meins wenn ich daneben stand)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. August 2012)

Afaik ist das ein Bug, wenn jemand probiert ein Knicklicht aufzuheben, aus DEINER Packung. Wenn du also 2 blaue wirfst (aus der gleichen Packung) kann nur eines es nutzen.


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2012)

öhö, gut zu wissen. gut, ich hätts dann eh so gehandhabt, dass nur der "führer" eins nimmt. schlimm genug, wenn der sich verrät im notfall ^^ und blau war das, was man am "schlechtesten" sieht oder? also was am ungefährlichsten wäre


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2012)

genau


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2012)

Bähm, heute hatte der INU endlich mal wieder Glück. 

Nach meinem Crash gestern blieb mir ja nichts anderes übrig als mich einzuloggen und meinem Char beim sterben zuzuschauen. Gesagt, getan. Ich verblutete jämmerlich östlich von Tucos, während ich bewusstlos war. OK, also wieder von vorne. Ich spawne natürlich am anderen Ende der Map, ganz im Süden (was ich ja zuerst nicht wusste). Aber der "Menschlichkeitswert" bleibt auch über den Tod hinaus erhalten, hatte ich schon ganz vergessen. Schön, also immer noch 850 bis zum Hero. ^^

Ich lauf so durch die Gegend, es ist btw stockdunkle Nacht, da sehe ich eine größere Ortschaft und ein Flugfeld. Wie war das doch gleich, die Wolken ziehen immer von Westen nach Osten. Ah, da ist ja ein Ortsschild - Calamar. Schön, also los gehts. Ohne alles lauf ich also Richtung Norden. Auf dem Weg zu meiner Leiche komme ich an dem Militärcamp östlich von San Arulco vorbei, schau ich da mal fix rein oder geh ich links vorbei. Hm, ok, schaunwermal rinn. Und was sehe ich dort, direkt am Eingang des Camps auf der Straße? Einen Bus? Yeah, auch nicht schlecht. Das Camp mal fix links liegen lassen und erstmal die 500m zu meiner Leiche gefahren - schön vorsichtig, ich will ja nicht schon wieder einen Bug-Unfall haben. Meine Leiche lag noch mitten auf der Straße, mit der kompletten Ausrüstung - Glück Nr.1.

Ich schön alles eingesteckt, und mich auf den Weg zum Camp gemacht. Kurz davor komme ich noch an einer Baracke vorbei, ok, schau ich dort auch mal fix rein. Da mein Zombie-Counter wieder auf 0 steht, und ich Munition im Überfluss habe, knalle ich gezielt jeden Z ab der in Reichweite ist. Ich bin so ca. 3 Minuten am rumballern, es waren mittlerweile nur noch 4 Mann aufm Server, und bin nur noch wenige Meter von der Baracke entfernt, da explodiert 50m entfernt eine Handgranate. INU war also nicht allein. Da der Kerl mich hat schießen hören, und trotzdem eine Granate ins Nichts geworfen hat, ging ich davon aus das er möchte das ich gehe. OK, auf PvP hatte ich eh grad keine Lust, also schnell zum Bus und ab gehts. Feindlicher Spieler hätte mich aus dem Hinterhalt abknallen können, hat er aber nicht - Glück Nr.2.

Wieder in Arulco angekommen, geh ich direkt mal in die Feuerwehr. Was finde ich da? Einen 24er Backpack, seit ner Ewigkeit keinen mehr gefunden. Glück Nr.3. Ich loote noch etwas die eine Baracke im Ort, und als ich vor Munni kaum noch laufen kann denk ich mir, jetzt zu meiner M9SD noch ne schicke M4A1 CCO SD. Meine M4A3 CCO Camo war zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber ich hatte eben noch NIE eine große SD in DayZ. Man hört ja so viel vom Gefängnis im Norden, also mache ich mich auf den Weg.

Ich fahr also so durch die Gegend, als ich vorm Armee-Camp östlich von Garibosa ein helles Licht sehe - ein abgestürtzter Heli. Sollte ich etwa schon wieder Glück haben? Also den Bus oben - mit Licht an - aufm Berg stehen lassen, und runter ins taal gelaufen. Und siehe da, da liegt doch tatsächlich ein NVG im Gras. Glück Nr.4.

Geh ich noch kurz ins Camp rein? Ach, warum nicht. Und was finde ich direkt im ersten Häuschen vor dem Camp? Gibts das noch, ein GPS? Cool, Glück Nr.5. Besser kann es jetzt ja nicht mehr werden. Also lauf ich zum Gefängnis, besser leise zu Fuß also mit dem Bus, wo mich jeder weit und breit hört.

Das wars auch schon fast. Am Gefängnis angekommen, sehe ich das dort 4 ! Baracken stehen. Wie geil ist das denn? Aber da steht auch schon ein Zelt bei den drei Baracken, jetzt heist es leise und vorsichtig sein. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, in dem Zelt waren viele coole Waffen (SVD Camo usw, Munni ohne Ende usw), aber nichts was ich wirklich brauchen könnte (bin kein PvP-Sniper). Ich loote also die Baracken der Reihe nach, immer wieder, und packe das Zeug ins Zelt. Irgendwann ist es voll, da werf ich alles vor die Baracken auf den Boden. Irgendwann, es kamen zwar immer wieder gute Waffen, aber eben keine SD, denk ich mir "letzter Run", da gleich eh Serverneustart angesagt ist. Und ohne Witz, ich will gerade das Camp verlassen, und gehe mehr zufällig noch mal in die letzte Baracke (um nem Z auszuweichen), was seh ich direkt im ersten Raum? Jau, eine M4A1 CCO SD - MEINE M4A1 CCO SD. Glück Nr.6. Ich meine Waffe samt 10 Stanags direkt weggeworfen und die Waffe aufgenommen. Es lag zwar keine SD-Munni dabei, aber zum Glück hab ich schon "tagelang" SD-Stanag gesammelt - so hatte ich noch 12 SD-Mags im Backpack.

Die Ausbeute war also mein alten Char samt Equip wiederzufinden, bissl mim Bus fahren, dann ein 24er Backpack, ein NVG, ein GPS, und als krönenden Abschluß noch eine M4A1 CCO SD. So, jetzt hab ich gleich mal gar keinen Bock so schnell wieder zu sterben.


----------



## _Razzor (25. August 2012)

soo eben mitm kumpel gespielt eingeloggt und was steht 3m neben uns.. richtig n traktor. war leider nix drin aber fahrbar *nahe Nord östliches Airfield* cruisen wa bissle aufm airfield rum so da das nur n 1sitzer war habn wa den dann gleich mit ner m67 granate weggesprengt. so wir gehen weiter er sieht nen haus und geht vorbei. da meinte ich lass ma schauen da könnte n motorad spawnen.. und siehe da nix war zu sehen.
er geht weiter ich hatte noch z's am hals. also in die kleine hütte und was steht da. richtig n motorrad komplett heil halber tank nix drin und das beste. mit flammen vinlys  er rennt und da meint er: LEG DICH HIN! ich hör n motorrad. er schmeißt sich hin ich park hinter ihm und hub ihn an 
er hat sich so gefeiert  naja und meine svd camo hab ich weggeworfen weil ich keine muni mehr hatte habn noch dmr cz 550 und m107 und machen uns später auf zum nwaf er brauch noch ne nvg und cih nen gps und rangefinder 
und wer weiß.. vllt finden wa ja auch nochn heli bei meinem glück heute


----------



## Shona (25. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nach meinem Crash gestern blieb mir ja nichts anderes übrig als mich einzuloggen und meinem Char beim sterben zuzuschauen. Gesagt, getan. Ich verblutete jämerlich östlich von Tucos, während ich bewusstlos war. OK, also wieder von vorne. Ich spawne natürlich am anderen Ende der Map, ganz im Süden (was ich ja zuerst nicht wusste). Aber der "Menschlichkeitswert" bleibt auch über den Tod hinaus erhalten, hatte ich schon ganz vergessen. Schön, also immer noch 850 bis zum Hero. ^^


 Ok jetzt weiss ich endlich welche Brücke du meinst^^ Da ist auch ein Umspannwerkt sowie ein Berg mit einem Masten drauf, stimmts?

Meine Vermutung ist nämlich das ein Cheater/Hacker eine Landmine plaziert hat und wenn man über solch eine drüber fährt passiert genau das was du beschrieben hattest und glaube mir ich bin in Lingor Domination schon oft über die eigenen gefahren^^



> Gibts das noch, ein GPS?


Jap das gibt es noch und es spawnt in Lingor DayZ häufiger als im offizielen, genauso der große Militär Rucksack. Das beste ist aber das aus die AS50 sowie die M107 in Baracken spawnen können und nicht nur bei Hellicrahs 

Achja vll hilft dir diese Map ein wenig weiter, nur die Spawnpunkte der Fahrzeuge könnten bei dir anders sein, da es sich bei dieser Map um einen Privaten Lingor Server handelt und diese die Fahrzeuge anders spawnen lassen.
GermandayZ Lingor Map


Fall auch mal jemand lust hat Lingor Domination zu spielen dann kommt einfach in den TS  Muss halt nur schauen das nen Kumpel da ist mei dem der Server läuft und das er ihn auch installiert hat^^


----------



## INU.ID (25. August 2012)

Ne, ich glaub nicht das da ne Mine explodiert ist. Wie gesagt, ich bin "zu schnell" gefahren, die Straße über den Fluß war im einen Moment noch frei, und dann spawnt quasi 2m vorm Bus die Straßensperre die dort eigentlich immer ist. Und da 2m nicht zum bremsen reichen hats halt geknallt. ^^

Und ja, das es u.a. das GPS etwas häufiger gibt ist mir bekannt, hatte aber noch nie eines gefunden (außer bei toten Spielern), und das ich gerade an dem Tag eines finde wo ich schon so viel anderes Zeug gefunden habe, das war schon ein schöner Zufall. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch etwas Stanag-SD, ich hab zwar noch 12 Mags, aber da die SD so relativ selten spawnt bekomm ich natürlich jetzt schon leichte Panik. Schließlich hab ich atm nur SD-Waffen (M9+M4). Ein Vorteil ist natürlich das ich jetzt nicht mehr so viele Zs abknallen muß, da beide Waffen Zombies nur auf 0,1m ! (also gar nicht) anziehen.

Ich hab auch heute erst gemerkt, das wenn man noch nicht gesehen wurde, und sich auf den Boden legt, das Zombies dann so dicht an einem vorbeilaufen können das sie einen berühren/etwas wegschieben - ohne das sie einen angreifen. War das schon immer so? Auch in Chernarus? In einem Video vom PietSmiet hab ich eben gesehen das es aktuell auf jedenfall auch in Cherna so ist. Gut zu wissen, ich bin nämlich oft aufgestanden und losgerannt wenn ein Z nur noch ~2m von mir entfernt war. ^^


----------



## Shona (25. August 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaub nicht das da ne Mine explodiert ist. Wie gesagt, ich bin "zu schnell" gefahren, die Straße über den Fluß war im einen Moment noch frei, und dann spawnt quasi 2m vorm Bus die Straßensperre die dort eigentlich immer ist. Und da 2m nicht zum bremsen reichen hats halt geknallt. ^^


 Ah ok dann ist es dieser https://github.com/ShadowDuke/DayZ-Private/issues/38 Bug ^^ Könntest es direkt beim offiziellen Lingor DayZ melden da ich nicht weiss ob das jemand überhaupt schon gemeldet hat 

Also SD Muni hab ich schon einiges gefunden gehabt sogar meist mehr als normale. Ansonsten könntest du baracken farmen und schauen dass vll die Munikiste 20x Stanag und 10x SD spawnt


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2012)

geht auch in chernarus. lag das eine mal am hellichten tag bei der feuerwache nördlich von elektro (beim e-werk) an ner mauerkante mit 0er indikatoren und der is nen meter an mir vorbeigeschlurft. ich war scho kurz vorm rennen, aber ich bin halt generell jemand, der wirklich nur im äussersten notfall rennt oder gar ballert bei sowas ^^


----------



## lol2k (25. August 2012)

Frage mich in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer mal wieder wie es wohl mit DayZ weitergeht...

Rocket hat vor ein paar Tagen die Community gebeten, Vorschläge für die Standalone-Version einzureichen - damit sei mehr als "Fix Bug X,Y,Z" & "Kampf den Cheatern!" des Mods gemeint - auch wenn die aktuellen  Probleme dadurch nicht beseitigt werden. 
Es sind zahlreiche geniale Ideen zusammengekommen - werden auch nur ein Bruchteil dieser langfristig umgesetzt, sehe ich ein gigantisches Open-World Game welches völlig neue Spielerfahrung vermitteln dürfte!


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2012)

naja, erstmal muss es wieder laufen. seit 2 tagen isses mir so ziemlich unmöglich auf nen server zu kommen oder länger wie ne minute drauf zu bleiben. autokicks vom admin (leerer server) oder irgendwelche dubiosen script restrictions von battle eye wo ich im ganzen netz keine einzige liste finde um mal rauszufinden, weshalb ich gekickt wurd. letztens die 97, dann mal ne 54... aufschlussreich -.-

achja, zudem gibts viele server, wo die fahrzeuge nachm restart resettet sind - kein wunder, das man da immer an den spawns die kutschen findet. völlig sinnbefreit hier zeit und muße zu investieren und sone karre aufzubauen. am nächsten tag sin se eh wieder am spawn im kaputten zustand. zudem zelte, die nix speichern. geplündert oder selber mal zeug reingelegt? nachm restart wieder alles beim alten. echt geil sowas...


----------



## Shona (25. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> damit sei mehr als "Fix Bug X,Y,Z" & "Kampf den Cheatern!" des Mods gemeint - auch wenn die aktuellen  Probleme dadurch nicht beseitigt werden.


Naja und das ist zumindest für mich der Punkt der erst geklärt werden sollte bevor man sich gedanken über "mögliche" Features macht wenn man es nichtmal gebacken bekommen Bug zu fixen.
Klar es ist nur ein Mod und dazu noch Alpha aber wenn er es noch nichtmal hier gebacken bekommt wie soll es dann bei Standalone weiter gehen?

Mich interessieren z. B. die Hunde soviel wie Fusspilz, mir wäre es lieber er würde endlich die Grafikbugs beheben und sich weniger Gedanken darüber machen ob der Hund nun etwas findet oder nicht oder ob er auf Kommando reagiert


----------



## lol2k (25. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Naja und das ist zumindest für mich der Punkt der erst geklärt werden sollte bevor man sich gedanken über "mögliche" Features macht wenn man es nichtmal gebacken bekommen Bug zu fixen.
> Klar es ist nur ein Mod und dazu noch Alpha aber wenn er es noch nichtmal hier gebacken bekommt wie soll es dann bei Standalone weiter gehen?
> 
> Mich interessieren z. B. die Hunde soviel wie Fusspilz, mir wäre es lieber er würde endlich die Grafikbugs beheben und sich weniger Gedanken darüber machen ob der Hund nun etwas findet oder nicht oder ob er auf Kommando reagiert


 
Ich verstehe den Frust - den erleben wir ja alle tagtäglich  
Ich bin Rocket nicht böse, dass die Bugs nicht instant verschwinden - wohl aber genervt von der undurchsichtigen Informationspolitik. 
Ein paar Zeilen wie es grob weiter geht (auch was Bugfixing angeht), würden dabei schon reichen - das gibt der Community auch das Gefühl "gehört zu werden". 

Der Mod ist durch die treue Fangemeinde so groß geworden wie er heute ist - und vorrangig sicherlich auch weil Rocket immer direkt mit der Community in Verbindung stand. Das vermisse ich aber zur Zeit! 
Rocket gibt hier und da Interviews, alle Kräfte fokussieren sich auf das Standalone. Kann ich ihm nicht verübeln - nur so wird er das Spiel weiterentwickeln können wie er es sich vorgestellt hat (+ die Ideen der Community)



> _I'm spending time at the moment really focusing on how DayZ should look at the moment, has added time to 1.7.3 release_


Jedenfalls sind Mod und Standalone zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe! 
Ich sehe es pragmatisch: Lieber ein paar Monate eine stark verbuggte Alpha und Fokussierung auf Standalone bis Ende diesen Jahres, als weitere Arbeit in diesen Flickenteppich zu stecken der bei jedem Patch noch kaputter erscheint als vorher, Shitstorms in Foren auslöst und daher nur kleine Kinderschritte in Punkto "Entwicklung" des Gesamtkonzepts ermöglicht.

Ich habe ArmaII nie mit der Erwartung gekauft, Zugang zu einen reibungslosen, spielbaren Alpha-Mod zu bekommen. Jetzt ist der Mod eben arg demoliert - na dann lässt man das "Wrack" mal ein paar Monate liegen, konzentriert sich auf andere fabelhafte Games und guckt sich die Standalone im Dezember noch mal an!  [In der Hoffnung das die bislang bekannten Bugs mit der Veröffentlichung per se gefixed sind]


----------



## ikealampe (26. August 2012)

Toll jetzt aufeinmal von Batlleye Global Ban, kann aber bei Arma 2 auf jeden Server nur bei Day z halt nicht.
Vorhin mit 4 Mann am NW Airfield mit Bus,eigenem Camp usw und dann sterben wir alle aufeinmal wegen einem Bug.
Ich dachte mir ich könnte durch ein kleines "hilfsprogramm " zumindest zurück den Weg zum Nw Airfield finden,einmal ausgeführt und nun naja Global Ban. (eigene Dummmheit und zu verfressen in die Ausrüstung )
Jetzt steinigt mich nicht, Vorwürfe kann ich mir selber genug machen , ich habe auch keinen Plan warum ich dass hier alles niedeschreibe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2012)

Tja .... 


Ist es normal das man in Stary Sobor an den Militärzelten meist ein Haufen findet wo genug dabei ist? Von Waffen bis Flares  Davon haben wir 2 Haufen gefunden..


----------



## ikealampe (26. August 2012)

Normal in jedem Zelt ein bisschen aber das mit den Haufen kommt auch ab und zu vor und wenn ihr glück habt steht dort noch ein Auto.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2012)

Autos sind keine Probleme  Was ich schon alles hatte, sobalt ich meinen eigenen Server hab geht es eh wieder richtig los


----------



## ikealampe (26. August 2012)

joa bei mir kommt da auch einiges an Fahrzeugen zusammen:
-Fischerboot
-Schlauchboot
-Heli
-diverse Motorräder
-Fahrrad
-Bus


Mietest du dir einen Server oder hast du einen eigenen bzw. was für Anforderungen muss denn so ein Server erfüllen,denn du hast mich gerade auf eine herrliche Idee gebracht.
Edit: Ok hab deine Sig gelesen ich denk das hat sich erledigt  

Lg Ikealampe


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2012)

Das Zelte nicht saven und Fahrzeuge kaputt am spawn stehen ist bei version 1.7.2.5 ein Bug. Und er geht mir voll aufn Sa.., ja. XD Heli fixen lohnt ned. stunden arbeit und nachm neustart alles futsch. Hach, ich warte dann mal auf 1.7.3 oder so...



ikealampe schrieb:


> joa bei mir kommt da uch einiges an Fahrzeugen zusammen:
> -Fischerboot
> -Schlauchboot
> -Heli
> ...



Hach und bestimmt alles durch dein Hilfsprogramm gefunden... Ich finde du solltest nen Mega Fetten Global Ban bis lebenszeitende bekommen. XD

Oh, willst dir jetzt nen eigenen Server mieten um darauf mit deinem "Hilfsprogramm" rumzulaufen?! Ja, das ist intelligent!


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir ich könnte durch ein kleines "hilfsprogramm " zumindest zurück den Weg zum Nw Airfield finden,einmal ausgeführt und nun naja Global Ban. (eigene Dummmheit und zu verfressen in die Ausrüstung )


 Naja, also das mit der Ausrüstung kann jeder verstehen der selbst mal stunden-/tagelang sein Zeug zusammengesucht hat - gerade wenn man NVGs, GPS oder ne rare Zweihand-SD gefunden hat, setzt man normal alles dran wieder zu seiner Leiche zu kommen. Gerade wenn es einen ins Jenseits gebuggt hat, man also 99,9% sicher sein kann das kein anderer Spieler die Leiche ausräumt.

Das mit dem Hilfsprogramm kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade das NW-Airfield ist ja so groß wie ne Stadt, und auch von lauter sehr bekannten Orten umgeben. Sofort wenn man spawnt steht unten rechts der Name der Umgebung/des Ortes wo man gespawnt ist. Man kann also auch ohne Ingame-Map sofort auf einer Online-Map (sofern man den Ort nicht schon kennt) nachschauen wo man ist. Und wenn man weiß WO man ist, dann ist es doch ein Leichtes zu einem beliebigen Punkt auf der Karte laufen zu können - auch ohne Kompas. Der Strand ist immer im S oder im O, und die Wolken (wenn denn welche da sind) ziehen immer von W nach O. Ich drehe mich also schon am Spawnpunkt genau in die Richtung in der das Zielgebiet liegt - und laufe los. Ich mach das immer ohne Waffen und sonstige Ausrüstung, außer ich spawne direkt bei einer größeren Stadt, und dann nehme ich auch nur 1 Essen und 1 Trinken mit. Selbst ohne das kommt man von Strand im Süden bis zum Airfield (afaik, bis Stary auf jeden Fall) ohne Nahrung.

Auf dem Weg zum Ziegebiet passiert man ja zwangsläufig andere Ortschaften. Da schaut man dann aufs Ortsschild, und ggf. korrigiert man seine Laufrichtung. Meistens kommt einem das Gebiet spätestens kurz vorm Ziel wieder bekannt vor, so das man problemlos sein Ziel ganz genau erreichen kann.

Und wenn man es noch einfacher haben möchte, dann nimmt man einen "Regular" (Beginner) Server mit "eingebautem" GPS auf der Karte, und ne Karte findet man normal ziemlich fix in nem Supermarkt o.ä. Jedenfall wird afaik nur dein OA-Key gesperrt, daher läuft ARMA auch nach nem Bann noch. Ergo bräuchtest du dir nur OA noch mal zu kaufen.

Ärgerlich, aber sry - wer nicht hören will muß fühlen. 

Edit: Oder du spielst DayZ auf nem Private der kein BE nutzt, allerdings ist die Gefahr größer das dort auch (andere^^) Cheater unterwegs sind. Zur Not warte halt bis die Stand-Alone Version von DayZ am Start ist.


----------



## godfather22 (26. August 2012)

Hi, ich bin neu in der Welt von DayZ und mir fällt der einstieg ins spiel ein bisschen schwer. Sobald ich meinen ersten Revolver gefunden hab und auch noch das Glück hab die passende muni dabeizuhaben drehe ich mich rum und ein sabberndes Arschloch (Entschuldigung) nimmt die Verfolgung auf. Ich wäre wirklich froh, wenn mich jmd von euch erfahrenen Spielern "an die Hand nehmen" könnte und mich beim Einstieg ein wenig unterstützen könnte. 
Wäre wirklich nett wenn sich da jmd finden lassen würde. Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand von euch vor kurzem gestorben, sodass die Gefahr für euch was zu verlieren dementsprechend sinkt. 

Wenn jemand lust hat einfach ne pm schicken


----------



## _Razzor (26. August 2012)

wenn du wieder da bist kann cih dich ja ein wenig an die hand nehmen ^^ musst nur sagen wann


----------



## godfather22 (26. August 2012)

Bist du heute den ganzen tag da? Ich würde dann eben mit den hunden gehen und hätte dann zeit


----------



## _Razzor (26. August 2012)

joa eig schon ;D


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2012)

Also ich muß sagen mit ner M4A1 CCO SD spielt sich DayZ gleich ganz anders. Vorher bin ich den Zs, sofern möglich, immer aus dem Weg gegangen (obwohl ich schon die M9-SD hatte). Oder ich hatte so viel Munni, und nen Rückzugspunkt in der Nähe (ein begehbares Gebäude o.ä.), das ich es mir erlauben konnte sie abzuknallen (also den Z der mir gerade im Weg ist inkl. der anderen ~3-15 die anschließend aufgrund der Waffengeräusche angelaufen kommen). Mit ner Zweihand SD sieht das ganz anders aus, zumal ich schon vorher Mags gesammelt hatte, und durch den Fund einer ("legalen"!) Munitionskiste stolze 25 Mags bei mir hatte, also über 750 Schuß Stanag-SD verfügte. Mit der M4A1 CCO SD kann ich jetzt, wenn ich irgendwo von vielen Zs umgeben bin, genau die Zs rauspicken (abknallen) welche mir gerade zu nahe kommen - ohne das die anderen Zs sich dafür interessieren. Ja ich kann sogar regelrecht auf Z-Jagd gehen, da weder andere Zs noch andere Spieler meine Schüsse hören können (andere Spieler nur bis 30m, Zs nur bis 0,1m). Im Umkreis von ich schätze mal 100-125m sind Kopfschüsse mit der RedDot-Optik gar kein Problem, man kann also problemlos 30 Zs mit einem Mag abknallen. Darüber hinaus brauch man max. 2 Treffer. Aber warum sollte man mit dieser Waffe auf Zs in >100 Meter Entfernung schießen...

Gab es vorher noch Situationen in denen man von Zs, trotz ausreichend Munni, überrannt werden konnte (einfach weil die Schüsse den halben Ort gepullt haben), man also dadurch auch mal von sehr vielen Zs eingekreist und schwer verletzt werden konnte, so fällt diese Gefahr mit ner Zweihand-SD komplett weg. Gerade wenn es Nacht ist, und man bis auf wenige Meter an einem Z vorbeilaufen kann, sind die Zs absolut keine Gefahr mehr. So toll das auf der einen Seite ist (man verrät seine Position nicht mehr durch Schüsse, Zs sind 0 Gefahr mehr), so geht doch auch irgendwie etwas Atmo verloren (man hat deutlich weniger bis gar keine Angst mehr). Naja, mal schauen, wenn ich auf Lingor mal ne MK48 finde fliegt die SD vermutlich wieder weg. Im Moment geh ich gezielt auf Zombie-Jagd, das ist auch mal ganz witzig.

Zumal, wenn andere Spieler in der Nähe (>30m) sind, ist es witzig wenn man Zs in ihrer Nähe abknallt. Die sehen nur das er umfällt, was sie natürlich direkt erschreckt. Auch witzig, wenn Spieler in der Nähe sind, einfach mal ein paar Zs mit einem Schuß auf den Körper "verwunden". Nach einem Treffer machen die so komische Schmerzgeräusche, ähnlich eines angeschossenen Spielers. Wenn dann 5 oder 10 Zs um einen rumlaufen, und alle solche Geräusche machen, dann kann einen das schon verrückt machen. ^^


----------



## _Razzor (26. August 2012)

@INU stimmt schon aber ich schieß im moment mit ner M4A1 CCO ohne SD rum^^ und pull auch nur zombies die gut 20m entfernt sind ^^ und auf nachtservern eig keine^^
EDIT 
gerade nochma alleine fast tod die baracken des NWAF durchstöbert und ne M249 SAW gefunden leider ohne muni und nen Backpack coyote  
jetzt muss ich nur noch iwie an essen, antibiotica und blut kommen xD


----------



## DarkMo (26. August 2012)

wenn ich auf irgendeinen server käme, wäre das weniger ein prob. gut ich muss morgen um 3 aufstehn, daher würdest du dich bis mittags rum gedulden müssen ^^ (heute wird nix mehr :/)


----------



## _Razzor (26. August 2012)

ok solange du mich rettest  kannst dann auch das LMG habn


----------



## wari (26. August 2012)

sehr schön.. ich logge seit tagen mal wieder ein, seh einen traktor, steige an, fahre 10 meter und bin instant tot, alt+f4...

wie üblich, hab ich niemanden gesehn und auch keine schüsse gehört..


----------



## lol2k (26. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> sehr schön.. ich logge seit tagen mal wieder ein, seh einen traktor, steige an, fahre 10 meter und bin instant tot, alt+f4...
> 
> wie üblich, hab ich niemanden gesehn und auch keine schüsse gehört..


 
Jup, kann ich mittlerweile auch bestätigen. Bislang war ich auf den Expert-Servern noch sicher vor Hackern aber ich bekomm das Gefühl dass diese dreister werden da DayZ bald eine Standalone werden soll und somit ein Bann nicht mehr so relevant erscheint!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. August 2012)

So hab mir jetzt endlich ARMA X Online gekauft, hatte die Matschtexturen der Arma Free Version satt.
Habs bei Gamesrocket.de für 21€ gekauft, lief alles wunderbar und hab jetzt schon den 17Gb großen Download gestartet.
Jetzt hab ich aber eine kleine Frage weil mich der Downloader von Gamesrocket etwas verwirrt. vielleicht kennt sich mit dem Ding ja jemand aus.
Der Installer zeigt mir ne Andere Downloadgeschwindigkeit als das Toolbaricon an, welcher Anzeige kann ich da trauen?


----------



## kühlprofi (27. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Jup, kann ich mittlerweile auch bestätigen. Bislang war ich auf den Expert-Servern noch sicher vor Hackern aber ich bekomm das Gefühl dass diese dreister werden da DayZ bald eine Standalone werden soll und somit ein Bann nicht mehr so relevant erscheint!


 
Passiert das euch hauptsächlich auf DE Servern? Mir ist das bisher noch nicht passiert. Gestern auch stundenlangmit trolleybus, dem grossen blauen bus, traktor und quad herumgedüst


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> So hab mir jetzt endlich ARMA X Online gekauft, hatte die Matschtexturen der Arma Free Version satt.
> Habs bei Gamesrocket.de für 21€ gekauft, lief alles wunderbar und hab jetzt schon den 17Gb großen Download gestartet.
> Jetzt hab ich aber eine kleine Frage weil mich der Downloader von Gamesrocket etwas verwirrt. vielleicht kennt sich mit dem Ding ja jemand aus.
> Der Installer zeigt mir ne Andere Downloadgeschwindigkeit als das Toolbaricon an, welcher Anzeige kann ich da trauen?


 
Weiß auch nicht welcher du Trauen kannst aber ob jetzt 31 oder 38 Min ist doch eigl egal oder  ich hoffe ich seh dich wieder im TS damit wir wieder mal was Starten können in dayZ


----------



## Shona (27. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Der Installer zeigt mir ne Andere Downloadgeschwindigkeit als das Toolbaricon an, welcher Anzeige kann ich da trauen?


 Ruf bei deinem Provider an und frag^^
Ansich fast keinem die haben alle Abweichungen :p Steam zeigt mir manchmal auf an das ich mit 500kb/s lade obwohl ich nur max 380kb/s habe xD


----------



## Primer (27. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Jup, kann ich mittlerweile auch bestätigen. Bislang war ich auf den Expert-Servern noch sicher vor Hackern aber ich bekomm das Gefühl dass diese dreister werden da DayZ bald eine Standalone werden soll und somit ein Bann nicht mehr so relevant erscheint!


 
Also hat fast jeder hier die ein oder andere Hacker Attacke bereits hinter sich!?


----------



## ankabo (27. August 2012)

Ja, ich auch am Samstag auf Lingor.

Ich hätte die Anzeichen lesen und disconnecten sollen, dann müsste ich mir morgen nicht wieder einen Alice, Ghilie und M14 suchen


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

such dir lieber n coyote backpack  naja ich bin auch schon bei nehm angriff dabei gewesen
45spieler aufm server und alle werden 1000m in die luft geportet und sterben beim aufprall. war nicht lustig
EDIT
apropo Lingor. wenn ich auf lingor spiele. der chernarus char hat dann nix mit dem lingor char zu tuen oder? sprich man hat dann 2 verschiedene. ein auf lingor und ein auf chernarus oder??


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. August 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht welcher du Trauen kannst aber ob jetzt 31 oder 38 Min ist doch eigl egal oder  ich hoffe ich seh dich wieder im TS damit wir wieder mal was Starten können in dayZ


 
Hat sich erledigt, hatte dann irgendwann ne Downloadrate von 40mbit/sec 
Ja ich bin jetzt grade am zocken aber du lümmelst ja irgendwie im "Schlafen" Channel rum.


----------



## ankabo (27. August 2012)

Ja, die beiden Chars sind getrennt voneinander.
Wenn ich einen Coyote finde, nehme ich den natürlich mit, doch Alice Packs gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

danke für die info. werde dann gleichma lingor runterladen und anzocken 
wird bestimmt lustig auf ner anderen map  und mein chernarus char ist ja gerade n wandelnder zombie  krank, 7k~ blut und fast am verhungern und verdursten. aber DarkMo oder Z-STAR werden mich nachher schon noch retten 
edit
ist lingor n OA mod oder n arma 2 mod ?^^


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2012)

Denk dran das es kürzlich ein Update gab: DayZ Lingor Homepage

Schade das der Threadersteller das Startposting nicht mehr pflegt/aktualisiert...


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

is des den nun n OA oder  n arma2 mod XD


----------



## Shona (27. August 2012)

beides  Deshalb gibt es auch Arma II Combined Operations 

Du musst aber bedenken das Privat und Privat nen unterschied ist^^

Es gibt private HIves wie den Server den ich anbiete oder eben nen Private Hive ala Lingor

Dann gibt es aber noch den Privaten Offiziellen Hive von Lingor da hänger alle Server wie beim offizielle DayZ an einem Hive


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

ah okay danke ;D


----------



## NeoP (27. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Also hat fast jeder hier die ein oder andere Hacker Attacke bereits hinter sich!?



Also ich ehrlichgesagt noch nicht, bin aber in letzter Zeit auch weniger am zocken. 
Die Kollegen waren allerdings gestern zu dritt im Supermarkt, als dieser von einer Explosion erschüttert eingestürzt ist. Danach ist noch irgendwas vorm Markt eingeschlagen und hat sie plattgemacht. Nur der eine ist hinten raus und hats überlebt.


----------



## Shona (27. August 2012)

NeoP schrieb:


> Also ich ehrlichgesagt noch nicht, bin aber in letzter Zeit auch weniger am zocken.
> Die Kollegen waren allerdings gestern zu dritt im Supermarkt, als dieser von einer Explosion erschüttert eingestürzt ist. Danach ist noch irgendwas vorm Markt eingeschlagen und hat sie plattgemacht. Nur der eine ist hinten raus und hats überlebt.


 Wundert mich das es jemand überlebt hat, hört sich nämlich nach einen Arti (Artellerie) an


----------



## arkim (27. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Passiert das euch hauptsächlich auf DE Servern? Mir ist das bisher noch nicht passiert. Gestern auch stundenlangmit trolleybus, dem grossen blauen bus, traktor und quad herumgedüst


Also am häufigsten wurde ich ohne Schuss gekillt oder teleportiert auf RU-Servern. Oder zum Tanzen gebracht. Oder festgefroren und dann gekillt. Mein schöner böser Char mit 30 Morden und 11 Banditenkills ist nun weg. Ich versuchs mal wieder mit freundlich...


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

naja ohne schuss muss nicht sein da zb bei der M107 die kugel schneller als die schallwelle ist und du dem entsprechend keinen schuss hörst da du schon tod bist


----------



## wari (27. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> naja ohne schuss muss nicht sein da zb bei der M107 die kugel schneller als die schallwelle ist und du dem entsprechend keinen schuss hörst da du schon tod bist


 
mir sind situationen bekannt, in denen ich aus extremer entfernung von leuten mit ner m107 aufs korn genommen wurde.. ich saß kilometerweit entfernt im wald, die sniper waren auf hoteldach... ich hab sie selber eigentlich gar nicht gesehn, aber immer noch ihre schüsse gehört

vor allem hörst du die schüsse an dir vorbeizischen oder in dir einschlagen..^^ ausschließen würde ich auch, dass dich jemand aus dieser entfernung ohne cheats killen kann, vor allem nicht 1hit und schonmal gar nicht in bewegung ^^

dementsprechend bin ich mir sicher, dass es sich bei diesen lautlosen instantkills um cheaterien handelt..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. August 2012)

m107 & AS50 haben eine effektive Reichweite von jeweils >1000m...also aufjedenfall OneHit


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> mir sind situationen bekannt, in denen ich aus extremer entfernung von leuten mit ner m107 aufs korn genommen wurde.. ich saß kilometerweit entfernt im wald, die sniper waren auf hoteldach... ich hab sie selber eigentlich gar nicht gesehn, aber immer noch ihre schüsse gehört
> 
> vor allem hörst du die schüsse an dir vorbeizischen oder in dir einschlagen..^^ ausschließen würde ich auch, dass dich jemand aus dieser entfernung ohne cheats killen kann, vor allem nicht 1hit und schonmal gar nicht in bewegung ^^
> 
> dementsprechend bin ich mir sicher, dass es sich bei diesen lautlosen instantkills um cheaterien handelt..



naja in dir einschlagen kannste die kugel nicht hören da du instant tod bist ;D aber wenns sie dich verfehlen hörste es (zombies bis 450m~ und spieler ca 800m~)
EDIT
btw ich hab ne M14 AIM abzugeben  bei interesse pm


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. August 2012)

Ist jemand grad zufällig am Black Lake und hat Lust heut noch ne Runde zu zocken?


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

bin am NWAF soweit ist das ja net oder


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> bin am NWAF soweit ist das ja net oder


 
Irr dich da mal lieber nicht, an die 9km sind das wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## Shona (27. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> bin am NWAF soweit ist das ja net oder


 Da läufste ne gute halbe bis dreiviertel stunde xD der Black Lacke ist ganz im Nord-Osten oben ^^


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

ich weiß :facepalm: nur wer weiß vllt hab ich ja n heli  oder so... xD


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> ich weiß :facepalm: nur wer weiß vllt hab ich ja n heli  oder so... xD


 
Ich steig prinzipiell in keine Helis mehr, sry


----------



## _Razzor (27. August 2012)

hehe xD ich weiß wo zu 90% n motorrad spawnt das ka ca 10min fußmarsch vom black lake ;D DayZ Map - DayZDB da ^^
EDIT 
also wenn du noch lust hast zu zocken renn cih jz richtung Nord ost airfield ^^
edit edit 
das nehm ich mal als nein


----------



## Billy.Mc John (27. August 2012)

Sry mein Chef hat eben angerufen und gesagt ich solle doch bitte das Zocken unterbrechen und ihm im gegenzug für nen erheblichen Gehaltsaufschlag noch 2 - 3h aushelfen


----------



## Z-STAR (27. August 2012)

_Razzor, wenn du noch lust zum Zocken hast, könntest du trotzdem mal in diese Richtung laufen. 

Edit:

Ich hab dir ne PM gesendet


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2012)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Ich steig prinzipiell in keine Helis mehr, sry


 
Ich bin nicht daran schuld


----------



## ankabo (28. August 2012)

Es fällt immer mehr auf, dass fast ausschließlich Russen cheaten.
3x auf Lingor, 3x connecten Russen und labern im globalen Chat, auf einmal sterben alle nacheinander ohne entsprechender Situation.
Wenn ich Admin wäre, würde ich einfach IPs aus der Ostzone blockieren und Ruhe ist... Wenn die dann über einen Proxy kommen ist der Ping eh so hoch, dass BattleEye zuschlägt.


----------



## Primer (28. August 2012)

Naja, wenn Russen anfangen im Global Chat zu labern würde ich aber zusehen das ich den Disconnect Button erreiche


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2012)

Dann weiß ich ja was ich mache wenn ich mein Server kaufe bald


----------



## _Razzor (28. August 2012)

ja russen hlat. nix gegen russen aber in so gut wie jedem game hacken die bis zum anschlag :facepalm: btw hat jz eig ma jmd lust zum NWAF zu kommen und mit n bloodbag und n antibiotikum zu geben sonst sterb ich noch am husten xD


----------



## Shona (28. August 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Wenn ich Admin wäre, würde ich einfach IPs aus der Ostzone blockieren und Ruhe ist... Wenn die dann über einen Proxy kommen ist der Ping eh so hoch, dass BattleEye zuschlägt.


Wenn das so einfach wäre^^
Von Arma II selbst geht es nicht und man bräuchte schon einen root server um das irgendwie hin zu bekommen diese mittels der Firewall zu blocken  Aber Idee ist echt gut xD


----------



## DarkMo (28. August 2012)

ach haste immernoch ned razzor? >< ich komm auf keinen public server mehr druff -.- aber sterben tuste vom husten ned. bei 6000 stoppt der blutverlust ^^


----------



## ankabo (28. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre^^
> Von Arma II selbst geht es nicht und man bräuchte schon einen root server um das irgendwie hin zu bekommen diese mittels der Firewall zu blocken  Aber Idee ist echt gut xD


 
Bei einem Root ist das ja kein Problem.
Ansonsten würde ich mal bei dem Provider anfragen, dass der eigene Server für eine bestimmte IP-Range nicht mehr erreichbar ist, da man erhebliche Probleme mit Cheatern hat und gegebenenfalls den Server kündigen muss


----------



## arkim (28. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Russen anfangen im Global Chat zu labern würde ich aber zusehen das ich den Disconnect Button erreiche


Mache ich auch so. Meist ging was auf RU-Servern schief bei mir (instant tot, Teleport usw..., Waffenkisten ohne Ende, Tanzen, Helispawns) und die Blagen laberten immer den globalen Chat voll.


----------



## omega™ (28. August 2012)

Ich denke mal man kann die IP's aus solchen Ländern per »iptables« sperren
Aber dann steigt die Last des Server und das kann zu Lags führen.


----------



## godfather22 (28. August 2012)

hi, ich blute gerade aus so ziemlich jedem loch und bräuchte jemanden der mir einen blutbeutel anhängt. Bin gerade am rand von cherno und wurde von einem rudel z´s überrascht als ich gerade das hospital ausgenommen hab, blut hätte ich also. Keine sorge, dass ich da campe und mich bereichern will... die einzige waffe die ich hab ist ein brecheisen ^^


----------



## ikealampe (28. August 2012)

@godfather hast ne PM
Was ist den Nu?


----------



## Primer (28. August 2012)

_Razzor schrieb:


> ja russen hlat. nix gegen russen aber in so gut wie jedem game hacken die bis zum anschlag :facepalm: btw hat jz eig ma jmd lust zum NWAF zu kommen und mit n bloodbag und n antibiotikum zu geben sonst sterb ich noch am husten xD


 

Morgen Nachmittag! Allerdings muss ich ne Weile latschen^^
Alternativ kann ich dich auch beim Spawn Unterstützen(1xCamo Dragunov+Mun).

Wenn noch jemand Lust und Liebe hat, können wir ja Morgen eine Gruppe bilden, denn wie immer gilt: "Je Gruppe desto sicher"...auch wenn mittlerweile eher gilt "Je Hacker desto tot"...naja^^

Achja, Frau+ghilli geht nicht, richtig?


----------



## ikealampe (28. August 2012)

jop Frau und alles an Anzügen geht meines Wissens nicht.
Toll grad ne halbe Stunde lang ausgeloggt wurd uns der Heli gklaut. =(


----------



## _Razzor (28. August 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag! Allerdings muss ich ne Weile latschen^^
> Alternativ kann ich dich auch beim Spawn Unterstützen(1xCamo Dragunov+Mun).
> 
> Wenn noch jemand Lust und Liebe hat, können wir ja Morgen eine Gruppe bilden, denn wie immer gilt: "Je Gruppe desto sicher"...auch wenn mittlerweile eher gilt "Je Hacker desto tot"...naja^^
> ...


hehe bin mittlerweile am green mountain am hang :3 schreib mir morgen einfach ne pm primer^^
edit hat sich erledigt hab antibiotiks^^


----------



## lol2k (28. August 2012)

Uh - Green Mountain - ein Ort voller Mythen und Geheimnisse


----------



## Primer (28. August 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Uh - Green Mountain - ein Ort voller Mythen und Geheimnisse




Eher ein Ort voller Grafikfehler.

@*_Razzor* 
 Geht klar!


----------



## _Razzor (28. August 2012)

@primer
können aber gerne trz zsm. zocken bin momentan in ner kleinen gruppe von kumpels unterwegs. halt standartmässig ausgerüstet habn aber nen truck wo noch 8 sitzplätzte frei sind 
EDIT
ich bin übrigens HighEndAusgerüstet endlich mal wieder nur n rangefinder fehlt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2012)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie das zusammenhängen kann, aber seit dem 23.08 habe ich nie wieder Grafikfehler gehabt. Ich habe an dem Tag Windows 8 Professional (Vollversion aus Dreamspark) installiert. Ich hatte wirklich jedesmal Grafikfehler, hunderte Flushs musste ich durchführen. Und nun geht alles, die Leichen die die Fehler verursachen sind bei mir auch garnicht mehr vorhanden (man sieht die Schatten auf dem Boden, die Soldaten fehlen aber). 

Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist, jedoch spielt es sich gleich ganz anders, wenn man unbeschwert zocken kann  


Kurios, oder?


----------



## Shona (29. August 2012)

"die Soldaten fehlen aber"
Kann es nicht sein das einfach der Video Memory auf "Default" steht weil dann passiert genau das  man sieht die Militär Leichen dan nur ab und an


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2012)

Ich hab auch seit Win 8 Keine Grafikfehler mehr  und ich kann an meinen Settings rumfummeln wie ich will . Und ich sehe die Leichen und was halt dazu gehört


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> "die Soldaten fehlen aber"
> Kann es nicht sein das einfach der Video Memory auf "Default" steht weil dann passiert genau das  man sieht die Militär Leichen dan nur ab und an


 
Nein, das hat damit übrigens nichts zutun. Egal wie man an den Grafikeinstellungen rumdreht  (bei manchen ging es manchmal --> ist aber zufall weil es wie ein Flush wirkt).


----------



## Fexzz (29. August 2012)

Jo, das mit dem Video-Memory bringt garnix. Zumindest nicht bei jedem. Ich finds geil  Hatte nie Grafikfehler, mit 1.7.2.5 hab ich die plötzlich bekommen und weder Flush noch irgendwelche
Spielereien mit den Einstellungen helfen bei mir.

Aber Herr Hall macht erstmal fleißig weiter Interviews und fährt quer durch die Welt.


----------



## DarkMo (29. August 2012)

also ich habs bei mir auf default und hab die bugs regelmäßig :/ ich geh dann immer in die optionen, stell den memory auf niedrig, aktiviere und deaktiviere vsync und stell memory wieder auf default. dann gehts >meistens< wieder ^^ oft brauch ich aber auch wahre flush orgien bis es mal irgendwann wieder geht :/


----------



## Shona (29. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also ich habs bei mir auf default und hab die bugs regelmäßig :/ ich geh dann immer in die optionen, stell den memory auf niedrig, aktiviere und deaktiviere vsync und stell memory wieder auf default. dann gehts >meistens< wieder ^^ oft brauch ich aber auch wahre flush orgien bis es mal irgendwann wieder geht :/


 Wenn es so nicht geht dann das Spiel komplett neustarten. Das mit Flush macht es bei mir noch schlimmer als es eh schon ist und teilweise wird dann sogar das Spiel komplett schwarz wenn ich mich in die Glitches drehe

bei privaten hives wird darüber gerade dikuteiert wie man es lösen könnte http://www.tunngle.net/community/topic/88181-graphical-glitchesartifacts-fix/
Problem ist das man es zwar Serverseitig ohne problem machen kann aber am client nicht da man sonst nen kick bekommt weil die dateien nicht mehr stimmen


----------



## arkim (29. August 2012)

Ist eh alles wurscht, weil ohne ver****** Teleport geht ja bald nichts mehr. Und selbst wenn man schnell disconnected: Jetzt bin ich am verkackten NO-Airfield und muss da erstmal wieder weg.


----------



## ikealampe (29. August 2012)

ist eine Makarov Sd legal ? hab sie grad bei enem anderen spieler gefunden


----------



## butter_milch (29. August 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> ist eine Makarov Sd legal ? hab sie grad bei enem anderen spieler gefunden


 
Nein, sie sollte nicht im Spiel sein. Allerdings ist das wohl egal, da sie nicht overpowered ist und dir die Munition wahrscheinlich schnell ausgehen wird


----------



## ikealampe (29. August 2012)

na ich lass sie lieber mal da wo sie ist hab von dem eh grad ne s 50 gps nv usw bekommen


----------



## arkim (29. August 2012)

Lieber Finger davon lassen, weil man sonst schon mal wegen Battleye Script Restriction rausfliegen kann.


----------



## ikealampe (29. August 2012)

Lol mein Char tanzte grad vor sich in .


----------



## arkim (29. August 2012)

Also ich habe heute Nachmittag Connect-Probleme. "Wait for Host"... wenn man dann auf dem Host ist und die Spielerliste sieht, dauert der erste Fortschrittsbalken schon unendlich lange...


----------



## _Razzor (29. August 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute Nachmittag Connect-Probleme. "Wait for Host"... wenn man dann auf dem Host ist und die Spielerliste sieht, dauert der erste Fortschrittsbalken schon unendlich lange...


 agreed


----------



## DarkMo (29. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn es so nicht geht dann das Spiel komplett neustarten.


 hab ich heut auch probiert - keine besserung  kurz drauf starb sheri weil ich ned helfen konnt :/


----------



## _Razzor (29. August 2012)

soo gerade runde gezockt. insgesamt 11 ghillies gefunden 7nvg paar gps usw. halt auch bissle gemetzel aufm airfield geliefert... so und dann alles in truck wollen los
und das genie von fahrer will durchn zaun fahren und aufeinmal .. bum auto explodiert alles weg (unter anderem auch m107 m4a1 m4a3 etc dmr und noch mehr) alles weg. hab jz aber noch 2 ghillies über 1mal nvg zum abgeben  naja und meine bizon hab ich noch m240 und meine dmr <3 naja alles in allem hab ich nix verloren nur die anderen trottel bissle


----------



## Shona (30. August 2012)

Einige haben bestimmt schon den Hinweis auf Servern gesehen aber falls nicht dann kopiere ich mal die News von battleeye. 



> *WARNING: Massive cd-key theft going on*   [ 29.08.2012 • 17:00 ]
> 
> As already mentioned in the previous news post, there is currently a  massive ongoing effort by certain entities to steal people's cd-keys to  then sell them for a profit. Private hack forums are full of posts of  these fraudsters trying to sell heaps of cd-keys for a cheap price. We  are talking about hundreds of cd-keys here, so this is not a small issue  at all. The game developers confirmed that this is a huge problem right  now.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Billy.Mc John (30. August 2012)

After our server was "wiped" by a hacker (he telekilled everyone on the  server, shortly after I spawned 50m away from where he did it. Yay for  free gear) I decided to make a trip up to  GM before I hit up NWAF.

The trees were silent, not even the sound of the wind whistling through  them could be heard.  I payed little to no attention to that as I ran  through them before quieting my approach to the radio tower.  When I got  to the road I saw a distinctive lack of bodies, both walking and  still.  Chalking it up to a bug I walked through the front gate.

I began to notice the lack of the flies from the nearby body pile.  I  climbed the tower and checked for loot.  A couple tin cans, and a jerry  can, nothing outstanding.  Choosing to survey the surroundings and make  sure I wasn't being watched I opened the door to the catwalk.  For a  second I thought I saw someone to the left but when I dragged my view in  that direction again the area was empty.  I quickly made my way around  the catwalk and when I got the the body pile I saw it.

The body pile was filled with the fresh dead, even from up here there  was no buzzing and I could see the pigment from their faces had not  faded, or rather that they used human textures instead of burned or  zombie ones.

Climbing down I wanted to make sure my game wasn't just bugging out and  approached the pile again.  The flies were still missing but the humans  were still there.  Once I got close enough I saw the study body option  pop up.  Studying it I saw a players name: Matt.

Me: hey Matt I just found your body.
Matt:  ??
Me: The one by green mountain.
Matt: I haven't been that way dude.
Me:  Really? Maybe it was someone else then.

I studied a few more bodies and each of them had the name of a player on  the server.  There were only about five and none of the players (that  responded to me) had been in green mountain, or even knew of the place.

I decided to get out of the place since I had broadcasted my position 5  times now.  And as I left I heard a thud behind me, I turned but saw  nothing, and quickly evacuated the area.

I made my way to vybor and when I got there I saw more text chat.

Matt: **** you Aeon.
Me: ?
Matt: You fucking pussy ass camper.
Me: What are you talking about.
Matt: I went to Green mountain and you sniped me as soon as I got in there.
Me: Dude I think you got bandited by someone else, I'm nowhere near there.
Matt: Sure you are.  Having fun luring noobs into Gm to kill with your silenced sniper?
Me: ...There are no silenced snipers in dayZ.
Matt: So I got killed by a hacker?  Fantastic. 
Me: I didn't kill you dude.
Matt: **** you.

Matt has disconnected.

This happened a couple more times to the others whose bodies I saw in the pile.  Finally someone else showed up there...

Alex: hey Aeon you still here?
Me: yeah
Alex: at Green Mountain?
Me: no dude.  Like I said to the other guys, I'm not fucking at Green  Mountain, I was at Vybor and now I'm somewhere between the NWAF and  Grishino.
Alex: Alright, but I found your body.
Me: what body?
Alex: the one in the pile.
Me: I haven't died yet though.
Alex:  well the other guys are all gone and now your body is the only one left.
Me:...

I haven't been back since. 					 					

Day Z Urban Legends - Page 6 - DayZ General Discussion - Day Z Forums

Ein weiterer Mythos des GM


----------



## Primer (30. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Einige haben bestimmt schon den Hinweis auf Servern gesehen aber falls nicht dann kopiere ich mal die News von battleeye.
> 
> Quelle


 

XD 
Also wird der vermeintliche Jäger zum gejagten. Na dann lassen die Kiddies in Zukunft vielleicht die Finger von Hacks, solche Aktionen hemmen aus meiner Sicht sogar die Verbreitung solcher Software, zumindest wenn man das System an die große Glocke hängt. Allerdings sägt man damit auch am Ast von DayZ, weil ein DAU der es gerade mal so hingekommen hat eine Alpha zu installieren, wird das Spiel ganz schnell in die Ecke pfeffern, wenn er nicht mehr auf die Server kommt. Anderseits, lieber einen potenziellen Hacker weniger als noch mehr Spieler auf den Servern^^ Die Standalone wirds ohnehin richten mit der Spielerzahl.


----------



## lol2k (30. August 2012)

Shit DayZ Players Say - YouTube


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Einige haben bestimmt schon den Hinweis auf Servern gesehen aber falls nicht dann kopiere ich mal die News von battleeye.
> 
> Quelle


 Sooo Geil ey


----------



## wari (30. August 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Sooo Geil ey


 
find das nicht mehr lustig.. abermal ein beispiel dafür, wie der erfolg ein spiel völlig ruiniert...

mal im ernst, das spiel ist seit dem extremenen cheaterien fast unspielbar geworden..


----------



## pcfr3ak (30. August 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Sooo Geil ey


 
naja, so geil find ich das jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## Shona (30. August 2012)

Ich würde nun auch gerne wissen was da so geil dran ist
Mal ehrlich das ist nicht mehr normal wie Arma II nun wegen DayZ den Bach runter geht wegen den ganzen Cheatereien.
Spiele selbst noch andere Mods und bin aber echt froh das wir das nur auf geschlossenen Server tun weil solches Gesindel brauchen wir nicht und wollen wir auch nicht.

Vor allem finde ich es schade das alles auf Arma II geschoben wird, ok das Spiel ist vll nicht perfekt und hat Lücken aber welches Spiel hat das nicht 
Aber das nur wegen dem Erfolg eines Mods ein komplettes Spiel drunter leiden muss finde ich sehr schlimm und es muss mehr getan werden, weil es kann echt nicht sein das an einem Tag 1000 Cheater gebannt werden, das gab es bis dato in keinem Spiel.


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2012)

Geil das es Leute erwischt die sich Cheats herunterladen wollen. Obwohl wahrscheinlich nur die Vollnoobs erwischt werden, geschieht es ihnen recht. Cheater hat es schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben.
Und Erfolg oder Kommerz ruiniert nicht nur Spiele.. Das zieht sich durch alle Sparten, Subkulturen, Musikrichtungen etc.
Ist halt so

Arma geht nicht den Bach runter sondern hat einen Riesenerfolg zu verbuchen  Das Game verkauft sich so gut wie noch nie.
Was ich gut finde ist das der/die Entwickler von DayZ einen Furz auf das geweine geben und das Spiel so machen wie sie es gerne haben wollen. Sie geben ihre Regeln vor, die zwar hart sind aber dafür DayZ zu dme gemacht haben was es ist. Freue mich wirklich auf die Standaloneversion


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. August 2012)

Hoffentlich regnet es in Zukunft Banns für Cheater und Hacker und seien es noch so kleine Cheats/Hacks. Wegen solchen Arschlöchern haben andere Leute keinen oder deutlich weniger Spaß - das kann es einfach nicht sein. Ganz besonders bei einem Spiel ohne Respawn-Möglichkeiten.
Hart aber gerecht durchgreifen. Cheat --> Bann, fertig.


----------



## DarkMo (30. August 2012)

also nach der news bin ich auch beruhigt. weil ganz ehrlich: wer auf diese weise sein spiel verbaut, der hats ned anders verdient oder? ob die nu mit nem echten hack irgendwann in folge gebannt werden oder gleich is doch irrelevant. fest steht für mich, wer auf DIESE art und weise seinen key verliert und nicht mehr spielen kann, der hätte ihn so oder so verloren.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (30. August 2012)

Jemand Lust ne Runde zu zocken, bin bei Kamenka am Leuchtturm.


----------



## Shona (30. August 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Arma geht nicht den Bach runter sondern hat einen Riesenerfolg zu verbuchen  Das Game verkauft sich so gut wie noch nie.


Meinst du allen geht es nur um DayZ? Schonmal daran gedacht das es auch andere Mods gibt und das schon länger?
Die Anzahl der Cheater hat auch da zugenommen das meinte ich mit das Arma II deswegen den Bach runter geht und nicht wegen den Verkaufszahlen wer interessiert sich dafür wenn man überall nur noch Cheater findet -.-"


----------



## omega™ (30. August 2012)

Scheinbar kümmert es die meisten DayZ Spieler auch nicht, dass teilweise durch die Beta-Patches das Spiel verhunzt wird, ja ihr habt richtig gehört verhunzt, dass mag zwar nicht auf DayZ übertragbar sein, aber auf Arma II + z.B die ACE-Mod.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange sich DayZ noch auf den Thron hält... die Spielerzahl der letzten 24 Stunden sinkt seit längerer Zeit schon Tag für Tag.


----------



## lol2k (30. August 2012)

omega™;4519358 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange sich DayZ noch auf den Thron hält... die Spielerzahl der letzten 24 Stunden sinkt seit längerer Zeit schon Tag für Tag.


Einerseits ein deutliches Warnsignal an Rocket und BI, dass durch wochenlang fehlenden Support (Release Beta-Patch 1.7.3?!) die Spieler irgendwann die Faxen dicke haben und den Mod zur Seite legen - andererseits hoffe ich insgeheim, dass sich der Hype um DayZ endlich mal legt und nur die "Core-Gamer" übrig bleiben, die diesen Mod wirklich feiern!

In meinen Augen hat dieser Mod noch irre viel Potential!  Dieses Potential muss aber erst über Monate & Jahre aufgebaut werden um sich entfalten zu können! 
Gamer sind naturgemäß aber ein Völkchen welches nach mehr (Inhalten) giert - diese müssen in regelmäßigen Abständen erscheinen und mind. dieselbe Qualität bieten wie das zuvor ausgelieferte um die User zufrieden zu stellen! Dieser sich im Alpha-Stadium befindliche Mod erfüllt diese Kriterien erstmal nicht - das sorgt natürlich für Unmut! 
Aber hey- diejenigen die den Mod noch immer aus Überzeugung zocken (und nicht weil grad all ihre Freunde im Steam Summer Sale zugegriffen haben und daher momentan kein BF3, CoD, L4D o.ä. mit ihnen daddelt) sind dabei, einen Titel von Beginn an beim "erwachsen werden" zu begleiten. Dazu gehören dann eben auch Frustmomente neben den zahlreichen spannenden und lustigen Momenten mit all den Spielern da draußen


----------



## Yellowbear (30. August 2012)

Zusätzlich muss man ja noch bedenken, dass da nur ein Mann dran arbeitet. Das ist ja nochmal was anderes als damals bei Minecraft, die hatten ja relativ schnell ein komplettes Team zusammen. Deshalb dauert es eben auch länger, das Spiel zu erweitern und verbessern. Vielleicht zu lange für manche...


----------



## omega™ (30. August 2012)

Mittlerweile ja nicht mehr.


----------



## lol2k (30. August 2012)

Dennoch nützt ein Team wenig wenn der "Oberguru" weltweit rumreist, Interviews gibt und eine Spielemesse nach der nächsten besucht. Sicherlich ein notweniger Teil seiner Arbeit um das kommenden Standalone zu promoten, schlecht für das Image der aktuelle Entwicklungsstufe des Mods. Rocket stand immer in außerordentlich guter Verbindung zur Community, hat sich seitenweise Comments in den Threads durchgelesen und oftmals Fragen beantwortet, Gemüter beruhigt etc.
Seine fehlende Präsenz macht sich bemerkbar, der Frust steigt - Mods schließen schon Kommentarfunktionen in den Threads... Marketing (bzw. Kommunikation/Interaktion) muss an allen Fronten ablaufen, in erster Linie aber dort wo die Fanbase sitzt!


----------



## omega™ (30. August 2012)

Ganz klar, die brauchen eine PR Abteilung
Nein im ernst, ich versteh dich da schon und ich hoffe, dass Rocket es irgendwann bemerken wird, dass die Community an erster Stelle zu stehen hat.
Und danach... erst der ganze PR Kram folgt.


----------



## NeoP (30. August 2012)

So, eben auch des erste Mal von nem Cheater erwischt worden:

ZACK: Inventar komplett weg, inkl. Bandagen, nur Rucksack mit Inhalt und Tools übrig.... 
2 sek später ZACK: Knochenbruch, geblutet, ohnmächtig....

Dann schnell ausgeloggt, auf anderen Server gejoined, gleicher Zustand....gaaaanz großes Kino von diesen armen Kindern ohne Freunde...
Also wenn irgendne Arbeit an der Mod priorität hat, dann ja wohl mehr Protection vor solchen ********


----------



## Shona (30. August 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Zusätzlich muss man ja noch bedenken, dass da nur ein Mann dran arbeitet. Das ist ja nochmal was anderes als damals bei Minecraft, die hatten ja relativ schnell ein komplettes Team zusammen. Deshalb dauert es eben auch länger, das Spiel zu erweitern und verbessern. Vielleicht zu lange für manche...


Nicht ganz das Team besteht aus 5-6 Mann (Gerüchte keiner weiss das genau)

Minecraft wird seit 2011 von 7 Leuten entwickelt 
"Das Spiel wird seit Anfang 2009 vom Schweden Markus „Notch“ Persson  entwickelt, seit Anfang 2011 von der sieben Mann starken zu diesem Zweck  neugegründeten Mojang AB" Quelle - Außerdem noch interessant Mojang


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2012)

omega™;4519358 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar kümmert es die meisten DayZ Spieler auch nicht, dass teilweise durch die Beta-Patches das Spiel verhunzt wird, ja ihr habt richtig gehört verhunzt, dass mag zwar nicht auf DayZ übertragbar sein, aber auf Arma II + z.B die ACE-Mod.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange sich DayZ noch auf den Thron hält... die Spielerzahl der letzten 24 Stunden sinkt seit längerer Zeit schon Tag für Tag.


 In irgendeinem Interview hiess es doch mal das viele Bugs mit der Engine zusammenhängen. So wie das bescheuerte Inventar zum Beispiel, besseres sei mit dieser Engine so nicht machbar. Ich denke nicht das irgendein Entwickler mit Absicht sein Spiel "Kaputtpatcht"



Shona schrieb:


> Meinst du allen geht es nur um DayZ? Schonmal daran  gedacht das es auch andere Mods gibt und das schon länger?
> Die  Anzahl der Cheater hat auch da zugenommen das meinte ich mit das Arma II  deswegen den Bach runter geht und nicht wegen den Verkaufszahlen wer  interessiert sich dafür wenn man überall nur noch Cheater findet  -.-"


 Ich verstehe das das nervt, aber was willst du damit sagen? Ist es die Schuld von DayZ das Arma2 so leicht modbar ist? ^^
Cheater nerven alle ehrlichen SPieler, ich habe aber auch Freunde die völlig ohne schlechtes Gewissen cheaten. Nicht das ich das Gutheisse aber je mehr man sich darüber aufregt desto mehr Spass haben sie dabei. Ignorieren hilft bei denen am meisten, Mir sind sie einfach Schnuppe, können mir den Buckel runterrutschen. Ich wechsel halt den Server


----------



## omega™ (31. August 2012)

Ähm... z.B bei der Modifikation ACE kann man sehen, dass das auch besser geht!


----------



## MfDoom (31. August 2012)

Also doch mit Absicht kaputtgepatcht ^^ kenne die Ace-mod nicht. Mir geht halt dieses ständige gebashe zulasten der Entwickler auf die Nerven, und ich wette denen geht es genauso. Alle könnten es ja so viel besser machen als sie aber machen es nicht ^^

Mir ist es relativ Egal welches Spiel auf dem Thron sitzt.


----------



## Shona (31. August 2012)

Hier http://www.abload.de/img/arma2oa2012-08-0217-19kbqq.jpg das Inventar vom A.C.E Mod

Der A.C.E Mod macht Arma II oder andere Mods nur schwieriger da man z. B. als Sniper auch den Wind beachten muss oder das man nicht einfach alles ins Inventar packen kann sondern muss auf das Gewicht achten sonst kann man nur 2 meter laufen und muss dann erst wieder luft holen oder kriechen 

Es z. B. auch so das die Waffen noch laufen lauter sind und beim abfeuern eines Racketenwerfers muss man aufpassen das man nicht in der Nähe ist weil sonst hat man trotz ohrstöpsel (diese gibt es extra dafür beim mod) einen Tinnitus

So gesehen macht A.C.E Arma II noch realistischer 




> Alle könnten es ja so viel besser machen als sie aber machen es nicht ^^


Klar schau dir die privaten Hives an, da sind viele Bugs weg die es immer noch in DayZ gibt 
Zum beispiel wurde erst gestern nach meinem Nachfragen das Backpack Problem beim Skinwechsel vom Saintly DayZ gefixt und das war nur eine kleiner Zusatz in einer Datei



> fix for reset backpack, when get another one and change skin
> 
> in server_playerSync.sqf look
> 
> ...



Wenn rocket und sein Team nur einmal so schnell etwas fixen würden, dann wäre auch weniger geschrei da


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2012)

Jemand Bock zu zocken in Chernarus? 

Ich glaube ich werde auch mal den Lingormod probieren


----------



## omega™ (31. August 2012)

Gerne, kommt nur drauf an auf welchen Server.
Für Lingor Island wäre ich ebenfalls zu haben ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2012)

Hat jemand von euch nen Downloadlink?

Der im Startpost ist ja elend langsam (Rapidshare halt). 


Der hier ist nicht komplett:


DayZ Lingor - Neue Anleitung - DayZ Lingor - Dayz Mod - Deutsches Forum

Die Hotfixes sind down =/


Edit: Ich habe dir eine PM geschrieben 

Ich würde jetzt DayZ Chernarus spielen, ihr könnt gerne mitmachen


----------



## Shona (31. August 2012)

Ähm wie wäre es einfach mit der offizielen seite dayzlingor.tk ? 
DayZ Lingor - Dayz Lingor update 0.34


----------



## lol2k (1. September 2012)

Gibt ein paar News bezüglich DayZ Mod... 

Q: _Any estimate/date on a hotfix/solution for the disappearing tents and vehicles? Really takes all the fun._
A: I know, some of the guys are working on it while I'm away. ASAP !!! so sorry for the problem  

Q: _Any idea when the next patch will be for the mod? Please answer me!!!! _
A: ASAP! We are preparing a server-side patch soon (nothing needed to be done by clients) and the client-side patch for later 

...und der DayZ-Standalone:

Q: _Will the standalone have any graphical/aesthetic improvements over the original mod?_
A: on initial release, this really depends on at what stage we finish on the bugs/critical issues. *The one thing confirmed: new sky

*Q: _ArmA 2: OA is a very CPU and GPU demanding game, what are your plans for standalone to improve PC efficiency?_
A: We have the creators of the original engine on the team, dedicated to DayZ. These guys are legends.

Q: _Will the standalone version resemble the mod very much?_
A: Absolutely, very closely. Just without the crippling bugs and less easy to hack. Those are priority one

Wäre sicherlich zufriedenstellender gewesen wenn einige Aussagen noch konkretisiert worden wären, etwa durch mögliche Releasezeiträume für die angekündigten Patches. Die Standalone-Version hat mittlerweile das Prädikat "when-it`s done" bekommen 
BTW: Schade dass man als interessierter User mittlerweile schon zig Twitterposts durchforsten muss um zu erfahren wie es künftig weiter geht. Ich bleib dabei - ein paar Worte an die Community zu richten wäre mehr als fair!


----------



## MfDoom (1. September 2012)

Hm und ob es dabei um Monate oder Jahre bis zum release geht ist nichts bekannt? ^^


----------



## lol2k (1. September 2012)

Bezüglich der Standalone:

Q:  _superb, can't wait! any secret release dates i should be aware of? _
A: Not really, just the good ole "when its done".  *We will release it how it is come end of the year, once enough is in it

*Quelle



*Edit: Neue Infos zu Hunden*

"DayZ creator Dean “Rocket” Hall has been showing IGN  his plans to bring dogs to DayZ.
They’ll act as faithful companions  that can track down animals and, eventually, will defend you from zombie  attacks. The German Shepherd can be given orders, but the extent to  which he’ll follow them depends on how experienced he is. A young dog  will wander around trying to find you after 30 seconds if he’s not well  trained.
 Of course, owning a dog brings with it the possibility of losing your chum to the zombie hordes. That’s a harrowing thought."

Quelle


Wer zuviel Zeit hat und mehr Infos zur Standalone sucht, hört mal hier rein - 60Mins Interview mit "Rocket"


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. September 2012)

Liege bei 095/035, bewusstlos und blutend mit 5k noch, kann mir jemand helfen, lass dafür auch was rausspringen


----------



## lol2k (3. September 2012)

Bin aufm Weg - hab dir eine pm geschickt!


----------



## pcfr3ak (3. September 2012)

*** by *patrickbrown on deviantART[/url]​ DAS ist Kunst! ​


----------



## lol2k (3. September 2012)

Sieh mal einer an - es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder 
_"In my hotel room working on graphic artifacts. Enough is enough!"_


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2012)

Kann mir Wurst sein, ich habe nun Windows 8 seit über einer Woche aufm PC und seit dem nie wieder Grafikbugs in DayZ


----------



## Shona (3. September 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Sieh mal einer an - es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder
> _"In my hotel room working on graphic artifacts. Enough is enough!"_


 Ja klar er muss ja nicht mehr viel machen da es Serverseitig gefixt wurde bis auf die toten Soldaten - Copy&Paste FTW^^
bin mal gespannt welche der Fixes er noch übernimmt weil es wurde ja einiges gefixt und die codes + welche datei es ist stehen alle im Tunngle Forum


----------



## Yellowbear (3. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kann mir Wurst sein, ich habe nun Windows 8 seit über einer Woche aufm PC und seit dem nie wieder Grafikbugs in DayZ



Willst du damit sagen, Windows 7 sei an den Bugs schuld?


----------



## Shona (3. September 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, Windows 7 sei an den Bugs schuld?


 Nein das ist genauso ein Plazcbo effekt wie Video Memory auf default oder Shift+[NUM]- + flush
Ich bemitleide ihn eher das er windows 8 hat


----------



## Z-STAR (3. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das ist genauso ein Plazcbo effekt wie Video Memory auf default oder Shift+[NUM]- + flush
> Ich bemitleide ihn eher das er windows 8 hat



Also ich mache das immer so: sobald ich Grafik glitchs habe wechsle ich meinen Video memory von Default auf high und sobald es wiederkommt wieder umgekehrt. Das klappt bei mir immer.

Flush hingegen hat bei mir noch nie geholfen.


----------



## arkim (3. September 2012)

Flush (durch Fullscreen->Windowed->Fullscreen) hilft bei mir NEUERDINGS. Ich schnall es nicht.
Warum reagiert Arma (meist aktuellste Beta) bei mir auf Shift+[NUMPAD]- nicht? Da passiert einfach gar nichts...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein das ist genauso ein Plazcbo effekt wie Video Memory auf default oder Shift+[NUM]- + flush
> Ich bemitleide ihn eher das er windows 8 hat


 

NEIN! 

Eben nicht. 


Mit WIndows 8 gibt es definitiv keine Grafikbugs! Haben jetzt schon mehrere im Bekanntenkreis bestätigt. 

Ich sage nicht, Windows 7 sei schuld (müsste man mal unter Vista testen, oder XP) sondern irgendwas muss anders sein, bei Windows 8 was die Grafikfehler verhindert. 


Ich spiele DayZ jeden Tag, hatte vor dem 23.08 jedesmal Grafikfehler und mehrere Flush-Orgien am Tag, und seit Windows 8 (1 1/2 Wochen) kein einziges Mal mal Grafikfehler. Egal welcher Server, egal wo auf der Map.


----------



## CeresPK (3. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mit WIndows 8 gibt es definitiv keine Grafikbugs! Haben jetzt schon mehrere im Bekanntenkreis bestätigt.
> 
> Ich sage nicht, Windows 7 sei schuld (müsste man mal unter Vista testen, oder XP) sondern irgendwas muss anders sein, bei Windows 8 was die Grafikfehler verhindert.


 
Das kann ich so nur bestätigen.
Seit ich Windows 8 drauf habe, habe auch ich keine Grafikbugs mehr in DayZ.

Als Problemlösung kann man das natürlich nicht wirklich anbieten.


----------



## Shona (3. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Haben jetzt schon mehrere im Bekanntenkreis bestätigt.


Es haben über 20000 Leute mitlerweile bestätigt das es mit Flush geht oder mit Video Memory und nun kommt du mit 4-5 Personen die meinen es nicht in Windows 8 zu haben und das es nur daran liegt? 

Außerdem erklärst du mir noch das in dem folgenden Link warum jemand sich die Mühe macht und das ganze fixt wenn es nichts mit DayZ zu tun hat sondern mit der Systemsoftware? 
graphical glitches/artifacts fix - Tunngle Community

Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen warum es nur in DayZ is und in sonst keinem Mod?
Wenn man eine Mission erstellt und tote Körper setzt ist auch nichts da?

Mein Gott nimm es hin das grottige Windows 8 ändert daran auch nichts das es die glitches trotzdem gibt -.-"


Nicht zu vergessen: Warum habe ich es mit Windows 7 nicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Es haben über 20000 Leute mitlerweile bestätigt das es mit Flush geht oder mit Video Memory und nun kommt du mit 4-5 Personen die meinen es nicht in Windows 8 zu haben und das es nur daran liegt?




1. Ich habe nie gesagt, das es daran "liegt", sondern das die Fehler unter Windows 8 nicht auftreten. Wo ist da dein Problem?

2. Niemand hat behauptet ein Flush würde permanent helfen --> es kann jeh nach Situation temporär helfen, was auch stimmt 



Shona schrieb:


> Außerdem erklärst du mir noch das in dem folgenden Link warum jemand sich die Mühe macht und das ganze fixt wenn es nichts mit DayZ zu tun hat sondern mit der Systemsoftware?
> graphical glitches/artifacts fix - Tunngle Community



Wer hat gesagt das es nicht an DayZ liegt? Logisch das es an DayZ liegt (seit 1.7.2.4)



Shona schrieb:


> Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen warum es nur in DayZ is und in sonst keinem Mod?
> Wenn man eine Mission erstellt und tote Körper setzt ist auch nichts da?



siehe oben



Shona schrieb:


> Mein Gott nimm es hin das grottige Windows 8 ändert daran auch nichts das es die glitches trotzdem gibt -.-"



Sobald du mir jemanden zeigst, der mit Windows 8 die Fehler weiterhin hat, glaube ich dir.
Bis jetzt ist es aber so das wenige Leute Windows 8 + DayZ kombiniert haben (ist logisch da Windows 8 in der Vollversion nur für MSDN(AA) Mitglieder zur Verfügung steht)  es noch keine Infos drüber gibt. 

Da nun aber mehrere Leute über davon Berichten das seitdem keine Fehler mehr aufgetreten sind, ist davon auszugehen das es kein "Placebo" ist, wie du es nennst. Denn 1 1/2 Wochen ohne Fehler war niemals drin, mehrmals  am Tag überall auf der Map waren sie, nichts hat geholfen. Ich bekomme egal wie oft ich flushe auch keine Grafikfehler (was vorher möglich war). 




Shona schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Warum habe ich es mit Windows 7 nicht?


 
Das wäre gut zu wissen, woran liegts denn? Bist sicher der einzige hier ohne Grafikbugs unter Windows 7


----------



## CeresPK (3. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Es haben über 20000 Leute mitlerweile bestätigt das es mit Flush geht oder mit Video Memory und nun kommt du mit 4-5 Personen die meinen es nicht in Windows 8 zu haben und das es nur daran liegt?
> 
> Außerdem erklärst du mir noch das in dem folgenden Link warum jemand sich die Mühe macht und das ganze fixt wenn es nichts mit DayZ zu tun hat sondern mit der Systemsoftware?
> graphical glitches/artifacts fix - Tunngle Community
> ...


 
Natürlich liegt es an DayZ und nicht am OS.
Aber irgend etwas muss Windows 8 ja haben das diese Bugs unterdrückt werden.
Und wenn es nur an einer anderen Treiberstruktur liegt.

Wenn du der Meinung bist das Windows 8 (wegen Metro!?!) Kacka ist, dann ist das eben so,interessiert hier aber keinen.
Weil es hier um DayZ geht und eventuelle Problemlösungen zu eben jenen Bugs.


----------



## JawMekEf (3. September 2012)

Lächerlich, wurde gestern gebannt nachdem ich zwei Tage zwecks Pisskom offline war. Habn Global Ban ohne Grund kassiert (Global Ban #5d84) - Ich könnte kotzen, hab den BattlEye Support angeschrieben..


----------



## Shona (3. September 2012)

> Bist sicher *die* einzige hier ohne Grafikbugs unter Windows 7


Fehler gefunden
Hab ich aber nie behauptet und ich denke das es noch mehr bestätigen können wenn sie wollen aber die haben keine lust euch eure Seifenblase kaputt zu machen



> Wenn du der Meinung bist das Windows 8 (wegen Metro!?!) Kacka ist, dann ist das eben so,interessiert hier aber keinen.


Und da hat er dem Nägelchen auf das Köpfchen gehauen 
Wieso erzählt ihr dann immer das es nur mit Windows 8 funtkioniert und kein Placebo Effekt ist? 
Das interessiert genau so niemanden  vor allem da ich genau 3 Tage Glitches hatte nach dem Update von 1.7.2.3 auf 1.7.2.4 und dann nie wieder -.-"



> Ich bekomme egal wie oft ich flushe auch keine Grafikfehler (was vorher möglich war).


Flush leert den Grafikspeicher was willst du damit produzieren wenn nichts da ist 
Das gleiche kann man auch machen indem man die Auflösung ändert oder eben Video Memory umstellt.
Da passiert nichts anderen nur wird der Flush gleich komplett geleert und beim Flush Command wird immer nur etwas geleert und somit braucht man ab und an 30+ versuche bis mal alles gelöscht ist (je nachdem wie voll der speicher ist)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2012)

Wenn ich mal unter Win7 keine Grafikfehler hatte, waren sie spätestens nach einem Flush da


----------



## CeresPK (3. September 2012)

Hmmm Lösungsansätze wie man bestehende Bugs beheben bzw umgehen kann finde ich schon interessant.
Vor allem wenn es der/die Entwickler nicht auf die Reihe bekommen einen funktionierenden Fix bereitzustellen, der das Problem bei* allen *Usern behebt.
Sei glücklich das du anscheinend vorerst keine Grafikfehler hast, aber behaupte nicht wir haben Unrecht ohne es selbst ausprobiert zu haben.


----------



## omega™ (3. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist es aber so das wenige Leute Windows 8 + DayZ kombiniert haben (ist logisch da Windows 8 in der Vollversion nur für MSDN(AA) Mitglieder zur Verfügung steht)  es noch keine Infos drüber gibt.


 
Ich werde das ganze mal morgen mit der Preview Version austesten.
Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es sicherlich mit den Grafikkartentreibern zusammenhängt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2012)

Kann nicht sein, ich hab genau den gleichen unter Win8 installiert den ich auch unter Win7 benutzt habe, nichtmal neu runtergeladen


----------



## omega™ (3. September 2012)

Oh okay ^^
Ich sehe gerade auch, dass die Treiber dieselben sind.


----------



## Shona (4. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn es der/die Entwickler nicht auf die Reihe bekommen einen funktionierenden Fix bereitzustellen, der das Problem bei* allen *Usern behebt.


Das hat einer ja geschafft link hatte ich auch rein gestellt  das problem sind nur die toten soldaten das muss rocket machen
Leider muss man das fix auch clientseitig machen und da liegt der hase im pfeffer, den dann stimmt die signatur der datei nicht mehr und man kommt auf keinen server mehr drauf. -.-"

Somit muss man warten bis der werte herr seinen hintern rumkriegt und vll. einfach mal die dateien von 1.7.2.3, 1.7.2.4 und 1.7.2.5 vergleicht weil irgendwo muss da ein unterschied sein da diese in 1.7.2.3 nicht da waren


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2012)

Naja, es gab ja mal ein "Fix" wo man einfach die Dateien aus 1723 in 1724/5 reinkopiert. Bei mir hats allerdings nichts gebracht, immernoch die Fehler gehabt. 

Als ich unter Windows 7 keine Grafikfehler hatte, waren die Soldaten entweder garnicht da (es war nur der Schatten auf dem Boden) oder die Soldaten sind erst in unmittelbarer Nähe aufgetaucht (1-2m). Sobald sie allerdings da lagen, immer Grafikfehler. Beim Kumpel ist es genauso.

Unter Windows 8 liegen sie allerdings rumm. 

Shona, wenn du keine Fehler hast, liegen dann bei dir alle Soldaten aufm Boden?


----------



## Shona (4. September 2012)

> Naja, es gab ja mal ein "Fix" wo man einfach die Dateien aus 1723 in 1724/5 reinkopiert.


Das soll angeblich die dayz_anim.pbo und die dayz_anim.pbo.dayz.bisign sein dann muss aber auf dem Server auch diese Datei liegen sonst kommt man nicht mehr auf die Server rauf



> Shona, wenn du keine Fehler hast, liegen dann bei dir alle Soldaten aufm Boden?


Ja es liegen Soldaten da, aber ab verschwinden sie eine millisekunde das ist mir aber auch schon bei Häusern passiert wenn ich an einer Hausecke schnell vorbei filtze.
Aber nicht nur in DayZ sondern auch in Lingor Domination somit glaube ich das die ein normaler Arma II fehler ist.

Kann ja mal den editior anschmeisen und ein paar tote spiele hinlegen


----------



## Yellowbear (4. September 2012)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Lächerlich, wurde gestern gebannt nachdem ich zwei Tage zwecks Pisskom offline war. Habn Global Ban ohne Grund kassiert (Global Ban #5d84) - Ich könnte kotzen, hab den BattlEye Support angeschrieben..



Das willst du jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht hören, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hat jemand deinen Key gestohlen, dann damit gecheatet und daraufhin wurde der Key gebannt. Soll leider in letzter Zeit ziemlich häufig vorgekommen sein und lässt sich soweit ich weiß leider auch nicht ändern.  Mehr dazu steht auf battleye.com
Ist echt das Letzte, wer tut soetwas.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein das ist genauso ein Plazcbo effekt wie Video Memory auf default oder Shift+[NUM]- + flush
> Ich bemitleide ihn eher das er windows 8 hat


 
Hate nicht was du nicht mal Getestet hast


----------



## JawMekEf (4. September 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:
			
		

> Das willst du jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht hören, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hat jemand deinen Key gestohlen, dann damit gecheatet und daraufhin wurde der Key gebannt. Soll leider in letzter Zeit ziemlich häufig vorgekommen sein und lässt sich soweit ich weiß leider auch nicht ändern.  Mehr dazu steht auf battleye.com
> Ist echt das Letzte, wer tut soetwas.



Hab ich schon von gehört, allerdings würde ich dann die Meldung #3065 bekommen. Ich bekomm aber die völlig unbekannte #5d84. 
Der Dr**** Support hat immernoch nicht geantwortet..


----------



## Shona (4. September 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hate nicht was du nicht mal Getestet hast


 Und wo steht das ich es nicht getestet habe?  Muss ich in aller Welt raus posaunen das ich Windows 8 getestet und es für sch**** befunden habe?
Beim nächsten Windows geben ich ne Rundmail um die Welt raus, damit es auch bloss jeder mitbekommt 

Außerdem haben wir doch schon festgestellt das es hier nicht um Windows 8 geht warum fängst du jetzt wieder damit an?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2012)

Jemand bock mir auf Lingor Island den Ar$ch zu retten und evtl mitzuzocken?


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Und wo steht das ich es nicht getestet habe?  Muss ich in aller Welt raus posaunen das ich Windows 8 getestet und es für sch**** befunden habe?
> Beim nächsten Windows geben ich ne Rundmail um die Welt raus, damit es auch bloss jeder mitbekommt
> 
> Außerdem haben wir doch schon festgestellt das es hier nicht um Windows 8 geht warum fängst du jetzt wieder damit an?


 
Ich nehme an er meinte damit das teste von DayZ + Windows 8 und nicht Win8 only


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2012)

hat win8 vllt irgend ne anders geartete speicherverwaltung oder so? weil ich hab oft die probs am anfang nich. irgendwann wird der bildschirm schwarz und er empfängt wieder irgendwas (wie beim flush). ich vermute, dass in diesem moment der speicher voll is und er da bissl "rumsortiert". altes raus und das neue nachladen. jedenfalls genau nach diesem ersten receiving is der salat da (xp) -.- und es wieder wegzubekommen is nur mit glück möglich. und vllt macht win8 hier irgendwas anders *schulterzuck*


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (4. September 2012)

Mal eben vom Haus fallen rockt so überhaupt gar nicht !!!


----------



## Shona (4. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich nehme an er meinte damit das teste von DayZ + Windows 8 und nicht Win8 only


 Nene er meint damit schon Windows 8 weil ich "bemitleide" in zusammenhang mit Windows 8 geschrieben habe. 
Ansonsten hätte sein Zitat des Satzes keine Sinn 



DarkMo schrieb:


> hat win8 vllt irgend ne anders geartete  speicherverwaltung oder so? weil ich hab oft die probs am anfang nich.  irgendwann wird der bildschirm schwarz und er empfängt wieder irgendwas  (wie beim flush). ich vermute, dass in diesem moment der speicher voll  is und er da bissl "rumsortiert". altes raus und das neue nachladen.  jedenfalls genau nach diesem ersten receiving is der salat da (xp) -.-  und es wieder wegzubekommen is nur mit glück möglich. und vllt macht  win8 hier irgendwas anders *schulterzuck*


 Ich versteht noch nicht so ganz was du mitteilen willst  irgendwie verwirrt mich dien beitrag xD

"  irgendwann wird der bildschirm schwarz und er empfängt wieder irgendwas  (wie beim flush)."
Was genau meinst du damit, also das der Bildschirm irgendwann schwarz wird?

"vermute, dass in diesem moment der speicher voll  is und er da bissl "rumsortiert". altes raus und das neue nachladen."
Wenn der speicher voll wäre würe das Spiel mit genau so einem fehler abschmieren 

"  jedenfalls genau nach diesem ersten receiving is der salat da (xp) -.-"
Hm gestern habe ich ein paar Posts im DayZ Forum gefunden die alle aussagen das sie noch nicht einen Glitch in XP hatten


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2012)

naja, wenn du flush eingibst oder wieder ins spiel tabbst oder grafik settings änderst, dann kommt doch immer dieser "empfange..." bildschirm (oder eben receiving... auf englisch) - genau das kommt bei mir auch des öfteren von ganz alleine. was meinste, wieso ich einma mit dem heli fast abgestürzt wär ><
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...s-server-blackhorse-gaming-2.html#post4515388
da isser der post, um genau zu sein. das 3. bild zeigt den schwarzen bildschirm den ich meine (der kommt ab und an von ganz alleine bei mir - bin ich damit etwa alleine? oO) und bild 4 die folge davon >< währenddessen kann man nix steuern, is richtig geil, wenn man 20 zombies am arsch hat -.- oder eben grad fliegt


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Hm gestern habe ich ein paar Posts im DayZ Forum gefunden die alle aussagen das sie noch nicht einen Glitch in XP hatten


 
Na dann ist doch alles klar.

Es liegt am Hardwaresound loooooool


----------



## ikealampe (4. September 2012)

Toll und nur weil ich meine Oa Daten für nen Root Server auf nen anderen Pc kopiert und dort ausgeführt habe wurde ich geglobal bannt? (#a18b)
  
Edit:

I am running multiple dedicated servers from one installation. Is there anything I have to keep in mind regarding BattlEye?

Yes, you have to specify separate BE folders on the command line for the auto-update to work properly. However, this is currently only supported in ArmA.
For example, if you run 2 servers, you have to specify "-BEpath=[path]" (without the quotes and brackets) on the command line of at least one of the servers.
This path can be relative to the current BE home folder (in the game's appdata) or absolute. The game server will then automatically create the new BE folder and

Meint ihr die können da was machen?


----------



## JawMekEf (4. September 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:
			
		

> Toll und nur weil ich meine Oa Daten für nen Root Server auf nen anderen Pc kopiert und dort ausgeführt habe wurde ich geglobal bannt? (#a18b)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Super, ich wurd auch gebannt. Ohne Grund. (#5d84)
Wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine, warte seit Sonntag vergeblich auf ne Antwort des Supports..


----------



## Shona (4. September 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Toll und nur weil ich meine Oa Daten für nen Root Server auf nen anderen Pc kopiert und dort ausgeführt habe wurde ich geglobal bannt? (#a18b)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


aus dem grund mache wir das wie auf dem folgenden bild, somit hat jeder mod ein eigenes verzeichnis in dem das komplette Spiel liegt und nur der "Original" Ordner ist der, der installiert ist alle anderen sind nur kopien davon
http://saved.im/mtkwmzywodmx/unbenannt.jpg

Zum Beispiel wird ein Beta Patch sowie ein Offizieler Patch nur im Ordner "Original" ausgeführt und wir müssen dann erst den Expansion/Beta ordner in die anderen kopieren oder eben das ganze verzeichnis.
Dadurch ist auch gegeben das jeder Server ein eigenen BE Pfad hat und nicht auf einen von einem anderen zugreift


Ob die den Ban aufheben ist zu bezweifeln kann aber gut möglich sein, wenn du geschrieben hast das du nicht wusstest das man für jeden Server ein eigenes BE verzeichnis braucht und das dies auch nirgens steht

@DarkMo
Dürfte ansich nicht passieren und ich glaube du bis wirklich der einzige weil ich das zum ersten Mal höre/sehe O_o


----------



## arkim (5. September 2012)

Diese Godmode-Spieler gehen mir auf den Keks. Wenn man gut ausgerüstete Truppen mit Heli sieht, da kann man eigentlich schon sicher sein, dass die unsterblich sind.


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

Lol, nen Heli reicht ja nicht. Das Spiel ist erst spielenswert, wenn auch ja kein anderer außer einem selbst daran gefallen hat. Ich wünsche jedem Cheater einen weiteren Cheater an den Hals so das im Idealfall beide keinen Bock mehr haben... Wäre doch Lustig, GOD MOD vs GOD MOD, wem zuerst die Muni ausgeht, hat gewonnen. 

Ich bin gerade selbst ein wenig bestrebt zu cheaten, um anderen Cheatern auf den Geist zu gehen. Anderseits klauen die sich ja sowieso schon die Keys selber weg, lieber Finger von lassen.


----------



## lisstigelurch (5. September 2012)

Hey Jungs 

Hab bisher nur mitgelesen aber jetzt hab ich mal ne frage. 
Is die dropchance von guten Sachen auf Servern mit Veteran Schwierigkeit höher als auf regulär?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

Eigentlich nicht. Die Chance ist (wenn überhaupt) in sofern höher, als das sich auf Veteran vielleicht nicht so viele herumtreiben und du doch mal eine Crahsite findest wo nicht bereits das ganze gute Zeug weg ist.


----------



## lisstigelurch (5. September 2012)

Ich habe sowieso erst einmal eine crashsite gefunden :-/ obwohl ich fast täglich spiele und auch die Augen offen halte danach. Aber die besten Sachen hab ich noch am nw airfield gefunden


----------



## Shona (5. September 2012)

lisstigelurch schrieb:


> Ich habe sowieso erst einmal eine crashsite gefunden :-/


Naja nach jedem Serverrestart sind die an einer anderen Stelle und zwar werden diese von der Mitte der Karte aus (Novy Sobor) in einem Radius von 4 km (Luftlinie) an einer beliebigen freien stelle gespawnt. Es werden aber durch Zufall 0-5 gespawnt, normal sind aber immer 3 Stück.

Hier eine Karte in der ein paar dieser Stellen eingezeichnet sind http://southcoastbeanwars.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Crashed-Heli-Map-v7.jpg

Bin gerade selbst dran eine Karte zu machen, da seit neuestem bei privaten Server die Spawnpunkte in der Log stehen und ich diese nur in GPS Daten umrechnen muss um die ungefähre Stelle zu wissen. Habe aber noch lange nicht so viele wie in dieser Karte oben

Es gibt von SouthCoastBeanWars auch noch ein paar Maps DayZ Maps / Day Z Maps | South Coast Bean Wars - The Ultimate DayZ Resource


----------



## MonKAY (5. September 2012)

Nutzt du die Daten aus dem Log für deinen eigenen Vorteil, oder nur aus Interesse für die Erstellung einer Map, die schon existiert?


----------



## lisstigelurch (5. September 2012)

Ahh alles klar das hilft mir ja schonmal weiter wo ich dann ungefähr gucken muss. Aber sind viele Punkte wo die 3-5 spawnen könnten :-/ 
Aber schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang 
Danke


----------



## Shona (5. September 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Nutzt du die Daten aus dem Log für deinen eigenen Vorteil, oder nur aus Interesse für die Erstellung einer Map, die schon existiert?


Frag doch mal die Spieler auf unserem Server was ich damit mache und ob ich die zu meinem Vorteil nutze -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/233602-dayz-privater-chernarus-server-blackhorse-gaming.html

Ich denke aber mal das wenn ich diese InGame in die Map einzeichne für alle das ich diese ganz gewiss nicht zu meinem Vorteil nutze und das wissen auch unsere Spieler  Vor allem aber weil ich mit dem Helli über der Crash Site im Auto Hover stehe da ist es schwer etwas ein zu sammeln.

Würde ich irgendwas zu meinem Vorteil nutzen dann könnte ich mir auch gleich alles per Datenbank selbst geben  und ich würde keine Sachen verschenken so wie ich vorgestern 2x Nightvision + 2 GPS einfach so weiter gegeben habe  - die ich aber nichtmal selbst gefunden habe sondern zwei aus meiner Gruppe die ab und an mal 2 stunden am airfield looten

und ja alles was an crash sites spawnt kann man mit viel Glück auf einem privaten server auch in baracken finden


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

lisstigelurch schrieb:


> Ahh alles klar das hilft mir ja schonmal weiter wo ich dann ungefähr gucken muss. Aber sind viele Punkte wo die 3-5 spawnen könnten :-/
> Aber schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang
> Danke


 
Naja, das Gebiete ist trotzdem noch sehr groß. Am einfachst findet man die kaputten Helis mit nem funktionierenden


----------



## lisstigelurch (5. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das Gebiete ist trotzdem noch sehr groß. Am einfachst findet man die kaputten Helis mit nem funktionierenden



Wenn man einen hätte dann bestimmt  war froh als ich mal für kurze zeit nen Auto hatte. Aber nen Heil bleibt wohl ein Traum. Ich Zokke Max. Mit drei mann. Also da erstmal einen finden und dann noch fit machen kostet Mega viel zeit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2012)

eigentlich überhaupt nicht, da der Heli bei 1.7.2.5 verbuggt ist, und nach jedem Serverneustart wieder auf der Insel Skalista ist  

Braucht halt nur:

1x Motor
1x Rotor
1x Metallteile
1x Glas
1x Kanister 

Um den Heli von dort wegzufliegen.


----------



## arkim (5. September 2012)

Zweimal heute auf den falschen Servern gewesen. Jeweils in die Luft teleportiert und runtergefallen. Einmal sogar in 50m Höhe respawned. Und einmal nach Elektro teleportiert, aber schnell genug disconnected. Das nimmt doch alles Überhand.


----------



## Shona (5. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Braucht halt nur:
> 
> 1x Motor
> 1x Rotor
> ...


O.o du kannst mit einem kanister fliegen? da geht der helli kurz an und man kommt mit den 20 litern vll 10 meter weit, dann geht das teil wieder aus.
Um von der insel zu kommen braucht man ~4 Kanister am besten wären aber 10

Mir ist auch nur folgendes bekannt wenn der Helli komplett kaputt ist ansonsten kann es variieren. Hab sogar schon welche gesehen die einen gefunden haben der komplett repariert war aber der tank war leer

*To completely repair (green status) a broken (red status) you will need:* 

Engine Parts: 1
Main Rotary Parts: 1
Scrap Metal: 4
Windscreen Glass: 8
Kanister: 50-60 (komplett vollgetankt)


----------



## ikealampe (5. September 2012)

Was muss ich alles in der E mail an Battleye wegen dem Global Ban angeben?     
Gibt es irgendeine Id oder so? oder muss ich irgendwie den Key auslesen?
Also Ban Id ist ja klar =D
Greenhorn Ik


----------



## Shona (5. September 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Was muss ich alles in der E mail an Battleye wegen dem Global Ban angeben?
> Gibt es irgendeine Id oder so? oder muss ich irgendwie den Key auslesen?
> Also Ban Id ist ja klar =D
> Greenhorn Ik


Wenn du dein Profil im Hauptmenü anschaust steht dort deine ID die solltest du vll angeben da diese mit dem CD-Key errechnet wird.
Falls du deine GUID brauchst könntest du auf unserem server connecten dann kann ihr dir diese per PN schreiben, das Passwort müsstet du noch haben oder?


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Zweimal heute auf den falschen Servern gewesen. Jeweils in die Luft teleportiert und runtergefallen. Einmal sogar in 50m Höhe respawned. Und einmal nach Elektro teleportiert, aber schnell genug disconnected. Das nimmt doch alles Überhand.


 
Funktioniert das mit dem schnellen "Alt+F4", damit man nicht drauf geht?


----------



## ikealampe (5. September 2012)

Ok Danke Shona ich gebe mal die Id aus dem Hauptmenü an ich denke das reicht. :hail
THX


----------



## lisstigelurch (5. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:
			
		

> To completely repair (green status) a broken (red status) you will need:
> 
> Engine Parts: 1
> Main Rotary Parts: 1
> ...



Ja wie soll man das denn bitte schaffen? Soviel Glas und den ganzen Quatsch zu finden dauert lange zumindest mit 2 Bis 3 Spielern. Und wo bekommt man soviele Kanister her?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2012)

Das was ich gepostet habe, reicht um den Heli stabil von der Insel zu fliegen. Am besten fliegt man sofort zu einer Tanke und macht das Ding etwas voller (wenn den 3 Leute betanken gehts recht schnell), dann erstmal in Sicherheit fliegen und teile suchen.


Edit: ok ein Kanister ist wohl wirklich wenig, aber 3-4 sind ja kein Problem. 


Hier ein gutes Vid:

DayZ - How to fix a helicopter the easy way - YouTube


----------



## Shona (5. September 2012)

lisstigelurch schrieb:


> Ja wie soll man das denn bitte schaffen? Soviel Glas und den ganzen Quatsch zu finden dauert lange zumindest mit 2 Bis 3 Spielern. Und wo bekommt man soviele Kanister her?


Wie gesagt das brauchst du nur wenn alles rot ist ansonsten muss man schauen was rot ist und dann halt das reparieren.

Kanister braucht man um von der Insel zu kommen und bis nach elektro ~4 stück das müsste reichen und mit den 4 läuft man dann so lange hin und her bis der Helli voll ist.
Da in den Helli 1000 liter gehen muss man ca. 15 mal laufen, bei 2-3 Spielern a 3 Kanister muss jeder Spieler ungefähr 6 mal laufen. Natürlich parkt man den Helli so das man einen kurzen weg hat 

Es gibt keinen der 50/60 Kanister hat, die meisten haben  vielleicht +/- 7


----------



## arkim (5. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das mit dem schnellen "Alt+F4", damit man nicht drauf geht?


Ah, muss ich mal ausprobieren. Ich bin immer über Escape->Abort usw. gegangen...
Ich habe in jedem Fall schon öfter "You are dead" erlebt und bin danach auf einem anderen Server fast an der gleichen Stelle lebendig wieder gespawned... Das war aber immer nur bei seltsamen Hack-Attacken der Fall. Großflächiger Bombenteppich und so...
Ich wunder mich über gar nichts mehr. Neulich sah ich in Elektro hunderte Bärenfallen und unendlich von diesen Panzersperren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2012)

Jemand auf Lingor der mir Antibiotiker geben kann? Ich hab mich grad erkältet 

Edit: Bin tot


----------



## Z-STAR (6. September 2012)

Es rollt ein neues Update an, was endlich die Artefakte beseitigen sollte. 

Quelle: Pending Update: Build 1.7.2.6 - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums

Es soll heute noch released werden und auch weitere Fixes und auch Neuerungen beinhalten:




> Confirmed Changelog (WIP):
> 
> * [NEW]  Bear trap has chance to spawn on infected hunters
> * [FIXED]  Graphical glitches with dead bodies (Bodies should now not display graphical glitches)
> ...


----------



## MonKAY (6. September 2012)

Vehicle Flip ist auch wichtig.
Das mit der Ammo ist zwar schade, aber jetzt kann ich wenigstens öfter mal ACP/1911er Ammo mitnehmen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. September 2012)

Endlich kann man Quads grade klatschen


----------



## lisstigelurch (7. September 2012)

Hab mal ne kurze frage. Ist die as50 jetzt legal oder wie sieht das da aus? Nen Kollege hat die bei ner heli crashsite gefunden und fragt sich jetzt ob er sie behalten soll.


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2012)

jep, die is völlig normal. es gibt wohl noch eine mit nachtsicht visier oben druff, die wäre dann nicht mehr ok.


----------



## Shona (7. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> jep, die is völlig normal. es gibt wohl noch eine mit nachtsicht visier oben druff, die wäre dann nicht mehr ok.


Das wäre dann die AS50 TWS und diese erkennt man schon am visier, genauso wie bei dem M107 TWS die nun auch öfters auftaucht


----------



## INU.ID (7. September 2012)

Das ist keine Nacht- sondern eine Thermal-Optik.


----------



## lisstigelurch (7. September 2012)

Alles klar danke


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2012)

So, hab grad ma kurz alles upgedatet (ARMA-Beta und DayZ) um zu schauen ob meine Menschlichkeit wieder korrekt angezeigt wird, da ist mir aufgefallen das wenn man jetzt den Debug-Monitor einschaltet, die Sichtbarkeits- und Lauststärkeanzeige nicht funktioniert (es werden keine "Intensitäts-Striche" angezeigt). Erst wenn man auf Default oder eben aus stellt zeigen die Anzeigen wieder korrekt an. Das ist in so weit blöd als das ich gerne ständig mein Blut im Auge hätte.

Die "Menschlichkeit" wird bei mir immer noch nicht korrekt angezeigt. Obwohl ich den Hero-Skin habe, und deutlich über 5000 haben müsste, steht bei mir 0. Siehe hier im Vid vom letzten Sonntag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWFYdm--w14

Hero-Skin, aber eine Humanity von 0 (bzw später 300, wo auch immer die herkommen - und wenn ich mich jetzt einlogge sind es wieder 0) 


Edit:
OK, Hunger und Durst usw funktionieren mit aktiviertem Debug auch nicht, ergo ist die komplette Leiste rechts unten unbrauchbar wenn der Debug aktiviert ist.


----------



## Cortes9 (8. September 2012)

@INU.ID oder wer das sonst beantworten kann:

Wie bekomm ich seit dem Patch die Konsole das Debug window auf?
Danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## CeresPK (8. September 2012)

Meinst du das Fenster in dem man sieht wie viel Blood man noch hat?

Spieloptionen DayZ UI auf Debug stellen.


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2012)

Schau mal in die "Game-Options", da gibts xtra nen neuen Schalter  (kannste auch jederzeit ingame ein- und ausschalten). Aber wie gesagt,  zumindest bei mir funktionieren die ganzen Status-Anzeigen rechts nicht  mehr wenn Debug aktiviert ist.


----------



## Cortes9 (8. September 2012)

Danke Jungs


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2012)

Übrigens: Willkommen im PCGHX-Forum.


----------



## Shona (8. September 2012)

> Hero-Skin, aber eine Humanity von 0 (bzw später 300, wo auch immer die  herkommen - und wenn ich mich jetzt einlogge sind es wieder 0)


Du bekommst alle 10 minuten 150 humanity  bis es wieder bei 2500 ist und das mit dem einloggen ist ein Hero Skin fehler deshalb hab ich nen Camo angezogen weil ich wegen dem Bug schon 11000 humanity habe


----------



## Robonator (9. September 2012)

Muhahaha ich hab Arma 2 bzw DayZ auf der IGP zum laufen gebracht  Auf 1680x900 oder so  Nur in FullHD laggt es


----------



## Primer (10. September 2012)

Und du bist sicher nicht gerade Minecraft zu spielen^^

Welche IGP ist es denn?


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher nicht gerade Minecraft zu spielen^^
> 
> Welche IGP ist es denn?


 
Die HD3000 vom I5 2500k 
Minecraft läuft nicht, das ruckelt vor sich hin  
DayZ rennt mit gefühlten 20Fps aber naja gut meistens fühlt man trotz Grafikkarte eh nicht viel mehr, von daher isses kein großer Unterschied


----------



## Primer (10. September 2012)

Oh, sogar mit einer der schwächsten^^
Und ja in Städten ist da teilweise kein großer Unterschied zwischen IGP und dedi Karte, aber da hängts ja eher an anderen Stellen.


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Oh, sogar mit einer der schwächsten^^
> Und ja in Städten ist da teilweise kein großer Unterschied zwischen IGP und dedi Karte, aber da hängts ja eher an anderen Stellen.


 
Joa.. in solchen Zeiten ohne nutzbare Grafikkarte wünscht man sich dann doch das man eher zum I7 mit der stärkeren IGP gegriffen hätte...


----------



## Primer (10. September 2012)

Ach was, für den Aufpreis hätte man sich auch einen 50€ GPU Krüppel besorgen und diesen auf Halde legen können, wäre immer noch stärker. Was hat den die 68XX, defekt?


----------



## Robonator (10. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Ach was, für den Aufpreis hätte man sich auch einen 50€ GPU Krüppel besorgen und diesen auf Halde legen können, wäre immer noch stärker. Was hat den die 68XX, defekt?


 
Die 6850 funzt, allerdings ist mein Z68 seit nun fast 2 Wochen bei Alternate da es mal wieder kaputt gegangen ist und meine jetzige Übergangslösung hat keinen funktionierenden PCIe Slot. 
Aber naja der Aufpreis hätte sich auch in anderen Dingen gelohnt. 
Die 4 virtuellen Kerne hätten sich bestimmt beim Rendern und bei der 3D Animation gelohnt ^^


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2012)

Mag jemand mit mir ein bisschen Lingor Island spielen?

Habe die Karte noch nie gespielt und auch schon ein paar Wochen Pause gemacht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2012)

Ich spiele gerne mit  

Bin aber am NO Flughafen bei Maruko, wobei man sich auf Lingor ja echt schnell trifft, da die Map nicht so riesig ist.


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2012)

Haben die was an der Zombie Aggro geändert?


----------



## arkim (11. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die AS50 TWS und diese erkennt man schon am visier, genauso wie bei dem M107 TWS die nun auch öfters auftaucht


 
AS50 TWS hatte ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Besser geht es eigentlich nicht. Durch dieses Thermo-Visier siehst Du Player/Tiere/Zs sehr leicht. In Cherno habe ich einen Spieler da mal aus 800m erlegt. Mittlerweile bin ich knapp vor -1 Mio. Humanity, lupenreine Banditenlaufbahn. 

Ebenso ist mir mal ein Maschinengewehr in die Hände gefallen, was es eigentlich auch nicht gibt. Es gibt ja dieses mittlere, Sowieso Mod 0 Dingens. Ich fand ein ähnliches, das die gleiche Muni verwendet, irgendeine 6er-Serie, und es war lauter, interessanter Knall. Ich glaube, es ging nur ohne Rucksack.

Und oft sieht man auch so ein Lapua-Dingenskirchen.

An so Sachen kommt man am besten ran, wenn man sich auf Sniper spezialisiert.


----------



## MKay (11. September 2012)

*Wie man ca 40 FPS mehr im Arma 2 Mod: DayZ bekommt:*
 Schritt 1: Neuestes Beta-Update runterladen und installieren http://www.arma2.com/​beta-patch.php

 Schritt 2: Im Steam Ordner "F:\Programme (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\a​rma 2 operation arrowhead\Expansion\beta" Die beiden .exe Dateien kopieren und in den Ordner "F:\Programme (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\a​rma 2 operation arrowhead" verschieben und ersetzen.

 Schritt 3: In der Steam Bibliothek R-Klick auf Arma 2: Operation Arrowhead -> Eigenschaften -> Startoptionen festlegen. Dort folgendes einfügen: "-beta=Expansion\beta;Expansio​n\beta\Expansion -mod=@dayz -nosplash -noPause -world=empty -maxMem=2047 -maxVRAM=2047" (ohne die " ")

 Anschließend: Startet das Spiel Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead (Dann die Option: Combined Operations auswählen und Starten). 
 Das wars, nun ist man in Arma 2, der Mod DayZ läuft, alle Server sind gelistet und bespielbar! Bessere Pings (bei meinem 3k DSL Ping von 14 max. 60ms)

Kumpel und ich zocken nurnoch so den Mod, der Sixlauncher ist schrott


----------



## Yellowbear (11. September 2012)

MKay schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich zocken nurnoch so den Mod, der Sixlauncher ist schrott



Deswegen benutzen ja auch die meisten den DayZ Commander  Außerdem werden wohl die meisten je nach Setting auch so mehr als 40 FPS bekommen (oder?).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. September 2012)

oh man, heute 3 stunden damit verbracht zusammen mit 2 kumpels einen hubschrauber wieder startklar zu kriegen. es fehlte nur noch eine scheibe, mit der wir auf dem weg zurück zum heli waren. doch als wir ankommen ist der hubschrauber einfach verschwunden! weggeflogen ist er nicht, denn wir waren nicht sehr weit entfernt und hätten es bestimmt gehört. wie kann das also sein, dass ein heli mitten im spiel einfach so verschwindet?!

Server: DE 1258


----------



## Z-STAR (12. September 2012)

Wo wart ihr denn und wo der Heli?

Denn normalerweise hört man einen Heli über 1,5  km.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2012)

MKay schrieb:


> Dort folgendes einfügen: "-beta=Expansion\beta;Expansio​n\beta\Expansion -mod=@dayz -nosplash -noPause -world=empty *-maxMem=2047 -maxVRAM=2047*" (ohne die " ")


 naja, blind kopieren sollte man sowas eher nich oder? maxMem geht ja noch klar, weil selbst auf 32bit systemen bekommt eine anwendung maximal 2 gig - was genau der angabe entspricht - aber der maxVRAM wert is da schon kritischer. haste ne karte mit 1gb speicher, haste sicher bald vram errors ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2012)

Und was bewirkt "world=empty" ? 

Ich kopiere mir sicher nicht blind irgendwelche befehle rein, wenn ich nicht weiß was sie bewirken 


Edit: 



> -world=                Select a world loaded by default, e.g. -world=Sara
> -world=empty (for faster game loading.. no island and no menu animation loaded (1.05))


----------



## arkim (12. September 2012)

Argh, wenn ich eines hasse, ist es, einen gut bewaffneten Spieler von hinten mit der Axt zu überraschen und dann aber aus Versehen eine Flare zu werfen. Die Sache geht dann in die Hose, weil man erstmal einen Moment an der Stelle stehenbleibt und nicht wegkommt. ARRRGH!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. September 2012)

Z-STAR schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn und wo der Heli?
> 
> Denn normalerweise hört man einen Heli über 1,5  km.


 
auf alle fälle innerhalb von 1,5km! wie gesagt, nicht wirklich weit weg. hat uns da ein admin oder hacker verarscht?! habt ihr das auch shcon mal erlebt? oder ist das einfach ein bug, dass fahrzeuge nach ner bestimmten zeit einfach verschwinden...!?!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2012)

auf unserem Server mit 1726 ist der Heli auch weg, keine Ahnung ob ihn jemand schon genommen hat (was ich nicht ganz glauben kann)


----------



## lol2k (12. September 2012)

Habe heute bestimmt auf 30 verschiedenen Servern versucht ein Fortbewegungsmittel zu finden - nichts! 
Wurde die Anzahl der Fahrzeuge oder die locations an denen sie spawnen durch den letzten patch verändert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2012)

Ich Spiele grad auf der Map "Takistan"  

Ist echt mal ne Abwechslung


----------



## MKay (12. September 2012)

Wie alle gleich misstrauisch sind wenn jemand was Postet mit "unbekannten" Texten 
Die Settings sind an meine Karte angepasst, sollte gesagt werden, Anwendung auf eigene "Gefahr" (lol) 
Bzw: Meine Ingame Stunden sind dadurch in der Steam Statistik, dadurch auch die Waffenbenutzung ect.


----------



## Shona (12. September 2012)

MKay schrieb:
			
		

> Anschließend: Startet das Spiel Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead (Dann die Option: Combined Operations auswählen und Starten).
> Das wars, nun ist man in Arma 2, der Mod DayZ läuft, alle Server sind gelistet und bespielbar! Bessere Pings (bei meinem 3k DSL Ping von 14 max. 60ms)
> 
> Kumpel und ich zocken nurnoch so den Mod, der Sixlauncher ist schrott


man kann auch einfach die batch files im arma 2  oa ordner benutzen  

des weiteren bringen diese einsellungen keine 40 fps mehr. 

das einzge was interessant ist sind deine ingame settings und nicht wie du das spiel startest

ich glaube auch du weisst noch nichteinmal  was die parameter machen/bedeuten und hast das nur irgendwo kopiert


----------



## ikealampe (12. September 2012)

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere es ja schon mitbekommen das ich gebannt wurde.(siehe wie downgrade ich mein day z thread)
Nach einer Woche warten auf den Batlleye Support habe ich es aufgegeben das ich von Battleye entbannt werde.
Wie entbanne ich mich wieder?   Reicht es wenn ich mir Oa neu kaufe?

Thx


----------



## pcfr3ak (12. September 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere es ja schon mitbekommen das ich gebannt wurde.(siehe wie downgrade ich mein day z thread)
> Nach einer Woche warten auf den Batlleye Support habe ich es aufgegeben das ich von Battleye entbannt werde.
> Wie entbanne ich mich wieder?   Reicht es wenn ich mir Oa neu kaufe?
> 
> Thx


 
Kannst du vllt noch mal ganz genau, Stück für Stück beschreiben, was du genau gemacht hast, dass du einen Ban gekriegt hast? Ich bin aus deinem letzten Post in dem anderen Thread nicht wirklich schlau geworden


----------



## ikealampe (12. September 2012)

Ok also:
Ich wollte vor 1/2 Wochen einen eigenen Day z Server aufsetzen.
Also habe ich zuerst ausprobiert ob ich einen Server auf meinem alten Pc zum laufen kriege bevor ich einen miete.
Dafür habe ich meine Arma 2 und Arma Oa Daten per Crossfire Kabel auf meinen alten Pc kopiert.
Dann habe ich ein Turtorial befolgt.
Um den Server auzusetzen habe ich beide Spiele in einen Ordener kopiert (war im Turtorial so beschrieben)
und dann mithilfe einer Datei die ich in den Ordner mit den Spielen verschoben habe den Server aufgesetzt.
Zum testen führte ich einmal bevor ich den Server startete auf meinem alten Pc aus.
Nachdem ich nun den Server gestartet hatte konnte ich mit meinem Day z auf meinem normalen Pc auf keinen Server (Global Ban..).
Mit dem Programm das sich im Arma 2 und Oa Ordner befand konnte man auch noch Keys Changen vlt. hatt Battlelog das erkannt?
So danach habe ich eine E mail geschrieben und warte bis heute auf eine Antwort oder einen Entbann.


----------



## MKay (12. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> man kann auch einfach die batch files im arma 2  oa ordner benutzen
> 
> des weiteren bringen diese einsellungen keine 40 fps mehr.
> 
> ...



Das sind die Standart Start-Parameter die ich soweit auch in L4D2 benutze (selbe bedeutung, heißen halt nur anders) Habe damals die Startparameter für L4D2 von einem Freund bekommen, habe dann diese für DayZ im Internet gesucht und auch hergenommen, somit sind die auch "kopiert", wenn ich sie nicht nachgelesen hätte würde ich sie bis jetzt nicht kennen 
Bzw: Der erste Startparameter gibt an das das Spiel Arma2 mit dem Mod starten soll, sonst wär man ja wieder nur im Spiel Arma2 und nicht in der gewünschten Mod. Und da schon seit langer Zeit im Internet rumgeht das der Mod so um die 20 FPS wegnimmt (falls über Sixlauncher gestartet) habe ich somit 20+ 20 (durch die Startparameter bedingt) 40FPS mehr im Durchschnitt. Ausserdem habe ich nur einen Tipp gegeben und nirgendswo behauptet das ich jetzt derjenige sei der das herausgefunden hat

Hier mein Input: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/ArmA:_Startup_Parameters


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. September 2012)

Day z... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2012)

die motte is echt toll ^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (12. September 2012)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Ok also:
> Ich wollte vor 1/2 Wochen einen eigenen Day z Server aufsetzen.
> Also habe ich zuerst ausprobiert ob ich einen Server auf meinem alten Pc zum laufen kriege bevor ich einen miete.
> Dafür habe ich meine Arma 2 und Arma Oa Daten per Crossfire Kabel auf meinen alten Pc kopiert.
> ...


 
Welches Tutorial? Und vor allem... welche Datei? (PM)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. September 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> die motte is echt toll ^^


 Die ist ingame!


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

*Ab 00:16* 


_
So nebenbei_: 
Rocket gibt künftige Entwicklungsschritte der Standalone-Version auf tumblr bekannt. 
Zum Start dessen ein kleiner Rückblick des Mods, der 2012 so viele Spieler begeistern konnte, gefolgt von einem Statement zum Status Quo. Abgerundet wird der Beitrag des Mod-Entwicklers noch durch folgende Einsicht..

"_Probably the biggest stumbling block, is me (rocket). I need to stop  doing interviews and focus on making the game. Really, there is very  little left to say - now it is up to me and the team to deliver this.  Really, in many ways, this is our project to lose. We have great support  from the community, developers, and the industry as a whole - it is up  to us to deliver for that promise._"

Aber lest am besten selbst 


Neue Infos zur Engine der künftigen Standalone-Version könnten für den ein oder anderen auch noch interessant sein (mit video)
*KLICK*


----------



## Shona (13. September 2012)

MKay schrieb:


> Das sind die Standart Start-Parameter die ich soweit auch in L4D2 benutze (selbe bedeutung, heißen halt nur anders) Habe damals die Startparameter für L4D2 von einem Freund bekommen, habe dann diese für DayZ im Internet gesucht und auch hergenommen, somit sind die auch "kopiert", wenn ich sie nicht nachgelesen hätte würde ich sie bis jetzt nicht kennen
> Bzw: Der erste Startparameter gibt an das das Spiel Arma2 mit dem Mod starten soll, sonst wär man ja wieder nur im Spiel Arma2 und nicht in der gewünschten Mod. Und da schon seit langer Zeit im Internet rumgeht das der Mod so um die 20 FPS wegnimmt (falls über Sixlauncher gestartet) habe ich somit 20+ 20 (durch die Startparameter bedingt) 40FPS mehr im Durchschnitt. Ausserdem habe ich nur einen Tipp gegeben und nirgendswo behauptet das ich jetzt derjenige sei der das herausgefunden hat
> 
> Hier mein Input: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/ArmA:_Startup_Parameters


ich brauche keine wiki dafür ich kann batch und ich weiss was das alles heisst 


1. -beta=Expansion\beta;Expansio​n\beta\Expansion
Das sagt erstmal aus das du das Spiel als Beta startest was das wichtigste ist und mich wundert es das dies so seit neuestem bei Steam funktioniert, den bei Steam sieht das eigentlich ganz anders aus
Bei Steam muss man eigentlich den ganzen Pfad angeben da sonst die Beta gar nicht gefunden wird des weiteren fehlt ein entscheidenter eintrag

"-mod=X:\Steam\SteamApps\Common\Arma 2;expansion;expansion\beta;expansion\beta\expansion;@DayZ" 

Das ist der Startparameter für Steam aber wie schon erwähnt gibt es schöne vorgefertigte Batch Dateien im Steam Ordner dafür diese heissen 

_runA2CO.cmd
_runA2CO_beta.cmd

Die heissen so schön weil man damit gleich CO startet anstatt das menü kommt.


2.  -mod=@dayz 
Die Mods die geladen werden sollen

3. -nosplash
Wie der Name schon sagt kein Splash screen bringt dir abe keine FPS

4. -noPause
Naja wer unbedingt will dass das Spiel auch minimiert weiter läüft bitte aber der Parameter bringt bestimmt keine Performance

5. -world=empty
Das ist ein Parameter der nur für Server wichtig ist beim Spiel braucht man diesen nicht da so oder so eine Welt geladen wird oder ist bei dir der Bildschirm weiss wenn du auf einen Server joinst?
Nein das ist er nicht und warum? Weilt die Welt/Map vom Server kommt und nicht von dir -.-" - somit keine Performance Verbesserung

6. -maxMem=2047
Mach das weg -.-" Du beschrängst hier das Spiel auf 2GB, wenn man aber ein 64bit Betriebsystem mit mehr als 2GB hat sollte man diesen Eintrag wegnehmen, bringt so oder so keinen FPS Schub
Mich wundert es das du das bei L4D2 drin hat, den mit meinen 988h L4D2 Erfahrung weiss ich das dieses Spiel mehr als 2GB braucht und ich wegen dem Spiele auf 64bit ungestiegen bin 

7. -maxVRAM=2047
Wieso beschrängt man bitte den Video RAM auf 2GB? Wenn du keine Grafikkarte mit mehr als 2GB hast braucht man das nicht. Des Weiteren gibt es diesen Parameter bei Arma II nicht 


Deine Performance einbußen kommen auch nicht vom SixUpdater das ich schwachsinn und dann würden sehr wenige den noch nutzen  Wenn ich überlege was ich ab und an im Hintergrund laufen habe dann dürfte ich nur noch mit 2-3 FPS rumlaufen  Alleine die Remote Desktopverbindung müsste mir probleme machen aber ich hab weder ping probleme noch FPS einbußen 

Ich glaube mal eher das der Server auf dem du ewarst erst neu gestartet wurde bzw. das du auf Servern spielst die 24h voll sind weil anders kann ich mir nicht vorstellen woher man bitte aus geisterhand und nur wegen einen Programm 20 FPS mehr bekommen sollte. Da muss man schon kräftig an der Grafik drehen das man das hinbekommen :p





pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Welches Tutorial? Und vor allem... welche Datei? (PM)


 Wahrscheinlich DayZ Sanctuary da war am anfang nämlich so eine Key Changer Datei drin


----------



## Primer (13. September 2012)

VRam bezeichnet normalerweise den VideoRam, also den Speicher auf der Grafikkarte. Ich weiß nicht ob BI das anders macht als der Rest der Welt, aber ich glaube nicht das dies der virtuelle Speicher ist, also die Auslagerungsdatei.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. September 2012)

trotzdem gibts den Befehl nicht bei Arma


----------



## Primer (13. September 2012)

2:0 für dich


----------



## Shona (13. September 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> VRam bezeichnet normalerweise den VideoRam, also den Speicher auf der Grafikkarte. Ich weiß nicht ob BI das anders macht als der Rest der Welt, aber ich glaube nicht das dies der virtuelle Speicher ist, also die Auslagerungsdatei.


 Danke verbessert  War schon ein wenig zu spät als ich das geschrieben habe^^


----------



## arkim (13. September 2012)

*Den Respawn-Button irgendwie herzaubern?*
Zombies suchen, Beine brechen oder irgendwo runterspringen (der beliebte Selbstmord-Leuchtturm bei Kamenka) ist mir schon klar. Doch manchmal muss man für den gepflegten Selbstmord schon lange laufen, z.B. von Krutoy Cap aus. Da ich manchmal einfach nur Action haben will und Cherno/Elektro vorziehe, was man durchaus ja machen kann - aber Rocket entschieden hat, dass ich das Spiel anders spielen soll - geht es mir wie vielen: Meine Zeit wird einfach rausgeschmissen durch das nutzlose Laufen.

Mir ist nun aufgefallen, dass man neuerdings an der Stelle, nachdem man den Server connected und "Waiting for Character to create" erscheint, *man manchmal Escape drücken kann und es erscheint das Game-Menü mit aktivem Respawn-Button.* Es sieht so aus, als würde man dann auch sterben... Jedoch scheint es so zu sein, dass man danach doch wieder an der alten Stelle auf die Welt kommt, man also gar nicht stribt.

Habt Ihr das mal genauer erforscht?


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> *Den Respawn-Button irgendwie herzaubern?*
> Zombies suchen, Beine brechen oder irgendwo runterspringen (der beliebte Selbstmord-Leuchtturm bei Kamenka) ist mir schon klar. Doch manchmal muss man für den gepflegten Selbstmord schon lange laufen, z.B. von Krutoy Cap aus.



Verwirrend - warum sollte man sich denn gezielt umbringen? Medizinische Unterstützung gibt es doch schon so gut wie in jedem Forum... 
Vermisse den Respawnbutton kein Stück - wüsste nicht mal wofür ich den überhaupt benutzen sollte


----------



## Primer (13. September 2012)

Naja die zahlreichen Leichen bei Kamenka sprechen schon für einen fehlenden Button^^


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2012)

warum bringt man sich lieber um? weils auch direkt in cherno und elektro spawnpunkte gibt und die anderen schlicht und ergreifend viel zu weit weg sind. gerade als anfänger isses gut, wenn man einfach fix in die stadt rennen kann um sich ne grundausrüstung zu organisieren statt elendig lange durch die pampa zu hirschen, bis man dort is >< das nerft einfach nur. also entweder: die ausserstädtischen spawns weg, so das keiner laufen brauch - oder genau andersrum. so das jeder laufen muss  aber solange es all diese unterschiedlichen spawns gibt, wirds auch die faulen selbstmörder geben ^^


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

Ich sags mal so: DayZ spielt man nicht mal eben "eine Runde". Für den Mod braucht man gehörig Zeit -das weiß jeder Spieler der mehr als eine Axt und Dose Bohnen besessen hat 
Man sollte von diesem Mod nicht erwarten was zig andere FPS-Games da draußen bereits liefern - und das macht diesen gottverdammten Bughaufen aka. DayZ immer noch interessanter als so manch anderes vollwertiges AAA+ Game!


----------



## wari (13. September 2012)

kann es sein, dass die spielerzahl ziemlich stark zurückgegangen ist?

fällt mir irgendwie im serverbrowser auf, die meisten server sind nur 1/4 viertel voll, richtig volle server mit 50 spielern seh ich fast gar nicht mehr.. früher gabs die wie sand am meer...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. September 2012)

Ich finde es gut das man nichtmehr Respawnen kann!

Es nervt wenn Spieler sofort wieder da sind, wo sie abgeschossen wurden. Die können ruhig ein wenig laufen. Außerdem wäre Elektro/Cherno noch voller, als sie eh schon sind.


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2012)

das is mir auch klar. dennoch sieht selbst der abgehärtete profi: wenn ich mich fix umbring, kann ich schneller in der stadt sein. das laufen erscheint einfach unnötig, das ist es. wer zum nw airfield will, der muss sich erstma bissl ausrüsten. der muss den weiten weg da rauf. der muss vorsichtig sein. wer frisch spawned... der muss uU eben NICHT den ganzen weg laufen ^^


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

wari schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass die spielerzahl ziemlich stark zurückgegangen ist?
> 
> fällt mir irgendwie im serverbrowser auf, die meisten server sind nur 1/4 viertel voll, richtig volle server mit 50 spielern seh ich fast gar nicht mehr.. früher gabs die wie sand am meer...



Absolut! Vor einigen Wochen waren es noch über 200.000 Spieler innerhalb von 24 Std. Mittlerweile sind es nicht einmal mehr halb so viele und der Abwärtstrend setzt sich fort. Der Release des Patches 1.7.2.5 hat sicherlich dazu beigetragen, da Rocket diesen "Hotfix" kurz vor seiner Interview-Tour auf die Öffentlichkeit losgelassen hat - mit all den Bugs wie Grafikfehlern, falsches Abspeichern von Munition sowie fehlerhafte Zelte und nicht speicherbare Vehicle! 
All diese Probleme wurden mit dem neusten Patch ausgebügelt, aber ich denke das noch ganz andere Faktoren dazu führen, dass viele User dem Mod den Rücken kehren.
Allein die bereits thematisierte Tatsache, dass vielen schlichtweg die nötige Zeit und Ruhe für den Mod fehlt, brauchen viele Spieler auch mehr Inhalte um sich auf Dauer daran erfreuen zu können. 

Kann es nur erneut betonen: Flacht der Hype um den Mod erstmal ab, verschwindet damit einhergehend auch ein Großteil der Cheater/Hacker/Scriptkiddies. Außerdem werden viele Server die vollkommen überstützt angemeldet wurden rasch wieder offline gehen sodass die "Core"-Gamer vielleicht sogar ein Hauch der "guten alten Zeit" schnuppern können. 
Weniger Server, dafür mit konstant vielen Spielern die den Mod so akzeptieren und schätzen wie er ist - klingt für mich ganz passabel


----------



## wari (13. September 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Absolut! Vor einigen Wochen waren es noch über 200.000 Spieler innerhalb von 24 Std. Mittlerweile sind es nicht einmal mehr halb so viele und der Abwärtstrend setzt sich fort. Der Release des Patches 1.7.2.5 hat sicherlich dazu beigetragen, da Rocket diesen "Hotfix" kurz vor seiner Interview-Tour auf die Öffentlichkeit losgelassen hat - mit all den Bugs wie Grafikfehlern, falsches Abspeichern von Munition sowie fehlerhafte Zelte und nicht speicherbare Vehicle!
> All diese Probleme wurden mit dem neusten Patch ausgebügelt, aber ich denke das noch ganz andere Faktoren dazu führen, dass viele User dem Mod den Rücken kehren.
> Allein die bereits thematisierte Tatsache, dass vielen schlichtweg die nötige Zeit und Ruhe für den Mod fehlt, brauchen viele Spieler auch mehr Inhalte um sich auf Dauer daran erfreuen zu können.
> 
> ...



kann ich genauso unterschreiben...und nicht anders ist es auch bei mir der fall: der extreme boom hat mir die lust am spiel verdorben, vor allem wegen den ganzen hackern, die das spiel teilweise unerträglich gemacht haben...


aber ich weiß auch genau, dass ich es irgendwann wieder spielen werde, da die faszination für das spiel nach wie vor da ist...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. September 2012)

hey, brauch eine schnelle antwort: wenn man ein auto kaputtschießt, wird das dann bald wieder irgendwo spawnen oder ist das für immer weg?


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

Wird neu spawnen - an den bekannten Orten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. September 2012)

aber erst nach 7 Tagen


----------



## Shona (13. September 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> hey, brauch eine schnelle antwort: wenn man ein auto kaputtschießt, wird das dann bald wieder irgendwo spawnen oder ist das für immer weg?


 


lol2k schrieb:


> Wird neu spawnen - an den bekannten Orten


 


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> aber erst nach 7 Tagen


Nein zu allen dreien  Wenn der Server neu gestartet wird spawnt das Fahrzeug genau da wo es explodiert ist da der Schaden nicht auf den Hive übertragen wird. Ist ein Bug der schon seit ein paar Versionen besteht und nie richtig  behoben wurde  Wenn du als ein Fahrzeug von einem anderen zerschiesst und willst das es wirklich weg ist dann musst es nachdem es explodiert ist speichern. Beim nächsten Server restart wird es dann neu gespawnt und zwar da wo es her kam 

Nach 7 Tagen respawnt ein Fahrzeug nur wenn es 7 Tage lang nicht benutzt wurde, also keiner eingestiegen ist oder save gedrückt hat


----------



## Haaligaali (13. September 2012)

wari schrieb:


> (...)
> aber ich weiß auch genau, dass ich es irgendwann wieder spielen werde, da die faszination für das spiel nach wie vor da ist...



Ich bin da noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren, daher finde ich nicht komplett ausgelastete Server derzeit sogar ganz passend. Man kann sich erstmal in Ruhe mit der Steuerung auseinandersetzen und wird nicht alle paar Minuten von einem Mitspieler über den haufen geschossen. 

Vermute aber, dass die Spieleranzahl nachläßt weil sich viele über die Bugs aufregen, oder die Langzeitmotivation fehlt (Spieler die nur zum töten von Mitspielern spielen, verlieren irgendwann die Lust, vorallem wenn sie selbst mal getötet werden). Ein richtiger Hype wird wohl erst losgehen wenn wirklich die stand alone Version erscheint...jedenfalls hoffe ich das, denn solange Leute kaufen wird es auch weiterentwickelt.


----------



## arkim (13. September 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: DayZ spielt man nicht mal eben "eine Runde".


Wer ist "man"? Ich spiele DayZ mal so und mal so. Die Realität, die manchmal geleugnet wird zeigt, dass es ausreichend Spieler gibt, die zwecks Action Richtung Städte wollen. Schau Dir die Twitch-Streams an. Ich finde die Art, mit der von oben herab angesagt wird, wie "man" zu spielen habe, ehrlich gesagt anmaßend.


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein zu allen dreien  Wenn der Server neu gestartet wird spawnt das Fahrzeug genau da wo es explodiert ist da der Schaden nicht auf den Hive übertragen wird. Ist ein Bug der schon seit ein paar Versionen besteht und nie richtig  behoben wurde  Wenn du als ein Fahrzeug von einem anderen zerschiesst und willst das es wirklich weg ist dann musst es nachdem es explodiert ist speichern. Beim nächsten Server restart wird es dann neu gespawnt und zwar da wo es her kam
> 
> Nach 7 Tagen respawnt ein Fahrzeug nur wenn es 7 Tage lang nicht benutzt wurde, also keiner eingestiegen ist oder save gedrückt hat



Das könnte also die Erklärung dafür sein, dass ich gestern auf so vielen verschiedenen Servern an den unterschiedlichsten Orten keine Fahrzeuge gefunden habe!
Ich habe mich noch auf den Auszug eines Changelogs bezogen, der allerdings schon 3 Monate alt ist:

* [NEW] Vehicles can now be tracked on database level, they will respawn
or be reset at secret intervals once they have been destroyed.

Hier wird auch fleißig drüber orakelt wie sich die respawnzeiten auswirken...


_
Edit_:



arkim schrieb:


> Wer ist "man"? Ich spiele DayZ mal so und mal so.  Die Realität, die manchmal geleugnet wird zeigt, dass es ausreichend  Spieler gibt, die zwecks Action Richtung Städte wollen. Schau Dir die  Twitch-Streams an. Ich finde die Art, mit der von oben herab angesagt  wird, wie "man" zu spielen habe, ehrlich gesagt anmaßend.


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben - jeder hat seinen individuellen Spielstil - ein "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt es nicht. 
Aber mal unter uns: Ich kenne kaum jnd. der weniger als 60 Minuten in DayZ verbringt, wenn er spielt. Dieser Mod erfordert Umsicht, Zeit und Ruhe, sonst ist man schneller tot als einem lieb ist! 
Nagel mich nicht darauf fest, aber wenn jnd. einen überschaubaren Zeitrahmen von sagen wir mal einer Stunde am Tag zum Zocken zur Verfügung hat, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass man als erstes auf die Idee kommt, DayZ auszupacken. Favorisiert werden dann doch eher Spiele die einen leichten Einstieg ermöglichen, schnelle und actiongelande Duelle bieten sowie zu kurzfristigen Erfolg führen -so z.B. BF, CS, COD etc.

DayZ straft solch eine Spielweise indirekt auch ab, denn wie schon richtig angemerkt wurde- erstmal ist man nach dem Respawn mit Laufen beschäftigt...dann folgt die Beschaffung von Nahrung und Flüssigkeit - und zuletzt braucht man ja noch eine Waffe um die erhoffte Action überhaupt möglich zu machen. In der Zeit kann man doch bei anderen FPS-Games wesentlich mehr erreichen oder irre ich?


----------



## Shona (13. September 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Das könnte also die Erklärung dafür sein, dass ich gestern auf so vielen verschiedenen Servern an den unterschiedlichsten Orten keine Fahrzeuge gefunden habe!


Ansich findet man bei ~7 Tage alten Server keine Fahrzeuge mehr somit dürfte es auch schwer werden auf älteren Server irgendwas zu finden. Mit viel glück findet man mal ein Fahrrad aber das war es dann auch schon.

Es gibt viele da das per Serverhopping machen. Also sie stellen sich z. B. oben bei Skalka hin und loggen sich immer weider um bis sie einen Server gefunden habe auf dem der LKW da steht. Oder aber das gleiche auf der Insel machen um an den Heli zu kommen.



lol2k schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch auf den Auszug eines Changelogs bezogen, der allerdings schon 3 Monate alt ist:
> 
> * [NEW] Vehicles can now be tracked on database level, they will respawn
> or be reset at secret intervals once they have been destroyed.


 Joa kenne ich ist aber Müll was da steht bzw. ansich stimmt es schon.
Wenn ein Server eine gewisse Zeit nicht neu gestartet wird dann despawnen die Wracks, damit ist auch der geheime Interval gemeint, keiner weiss wann diese despawnen aber auf Servern die einen Autorestart haben passiert das weniger als auf Servern die vll nur alle 2 Tage mal neugetstartet werden.

Die Faustregel ist aber das Fahrzeuge die man 7 Tage lang nicht nutzt despawnen, so haben wir viele Fahrzeuge verloren weil wir sie zwar hatten aber nicht nutzten und immer seltener spielten 
Den Server gibt es aber nicht mehr auf dem das war 




lol2k schrieb:


> Hier wird auch fleißig drüber orakelt wie sich die respawnzeiten auswirken...


Joa können sie aber rausfinden würden sie es nicht ^^


----------



## Haaligaali (13. September 2012)

Ich habe Google bemüht und noch ein paar andere Sachen, finde aber leider keine Antwort auf die Frage:

Mein Bild ist unscharf und fängt im Rythmus eines Pseudo-Pulses an zu wackeln und noch unschärfer zu werden, woran liegt das?

Die letzten ~3h waren hart für meinen kleinen Überlebenden. Mutig als erstes eine AK aus einem Hochstand nördlich von Kamenka geholt, dann in das Dorf rein. Irgendein Idiot mochte den Startpunkt dort wohl nicht und wollte sich von den Zomies umbringen lassen...drei mal in Folge...beim dritten hat er mich gesehen und mir nach seinem Tod die Viecher angehängt. Weglaufen, Zombies töten, AK Magazin leer. Wieder rein in die Stadt, Wasser und Axt gefunden und dann ab nach Kamarovo...wieder nur Wasser. Ab zum Flugplatz von Balota...wieder nur Flüssigkeit. Nahrungsanzeige schon lustig rot am blinken und die Unschärfe fing an. Idee: liegt am Essen. Lösung: Finde essen. Problem: Alles unscharf. Also einfach losgelaufen, in Balota ein paar Zombies eingefangen, ab zum Bahnhof und dort auf dem Bahnsteig die letzten zwei Verfolger geaxtet. Dose Nudeln gefunden und gegessen. Alle Stats (bis auf Blut, liegt bei 3900) wieder grün, keine Schock-Anzeige oder ähnliches. Dennoch, Alles unscharf mit dem Pseudo-Puls. Nach 5min warten ausgeloggt. 

Kann mir das Jemand erklären? 
Wenig Blut sorgt für den "Farbfehler", hab ich. ^^
Schock sorgt für das Symbol, fehlt.
Schmerzen sorgen für wackeln...fehlt, hab dennoch mal Schmerzmittel versucht.
Auswirkungen bei Nahrungs- oder Wassermangel hab ich noch nicht gefunden, aber theoretisch ist der ja nun behoben, oder brauch es länger bis die Anzeichen verschwinden?


----------



## lol2k (13. September 2012)

Haaligaali schrieb:


> Ich habe Google bemüht und noch ein paar andere Sachen, finde aber leider keine Antwort auf die Frage:
> 
> Mein Bild ist unscharf und fängt im Rythmus eines Pseudo-Pulses an zu wackeln und noch unschärfer zu werden, woran liegt das?
> [...]
> Alle Stats (bis auf Blut, liegt bei 3900) wieder grün, keine Schock-Anzeige oder ähnliches. Dennoch, Alles unscharf mit dem Pseudo-Puls. Nach 5min warten ausgeloggt.


 
`n bloodpack dürfte es richten. Dafür braucht du allerdings jnd. der dir das Ding verpasst 
Alternativ Fleisch konsumieren, aber dafür fehlen dir vermutlich die passenden Tools!


----------



## Shona (13. September 2012)

schock hat kein symbol das symbol was du meinst sind schmerzen  das verwechseln viele und wundern sich dann warum sie beim einloggen ohnmächtig sind für 5 minuten.


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2012)

deine sichtverhältnisse hängen mit deinem blutstand zusammen  3900 is schon gut wenig. unter 4k fängts glaube mit dem random bewusstlos-werden an. also besorg dir lieber nochma was zu futtern. eine dose futter bringt 200 blut zurück, nen selbstgekochtes stück fleisch 800 (dazu tier finden, umnieten (waffe/axt benötigt), ausweiden (messer benötigt), braten (dazu holz im wald besorgen (axt benötigt) und feuerstelle errichten (streichhölzer benötigt) sowie anzünden und fleisch braten) - genießen ^^

je weniger blut du hast, desto grauer wird dein bild. bei 10k isses schon leicht merkbar aber noch ned störend, bei 6k isses scho gut schwarz weis ^^ darunter fängts dann scho langsam mit der verschwimmerei an und irgendwann eben auch die chance, einfach ma für paar sekunden bewusstlos umzukippen ^^ nich gut mit zombies am poppes.

generell würd ich dir empfehlen, nachm spawn abseits von elektro oder cherno direkt in eben eine der städte zu watscheln. in den kleinen pissdörfer findet man rein garnix -.- total blöd gelöst. und wie du selber festgestellt hast: wenn man was findet, dann was zu saufen  bringt dem hungrigen magen nur nix ^^ und wenn deine futter oder durstanzeige blinken (bis dahin is noch alles paletti), musst du innerhalb von 5-10 mins was futtern, sonst verhungert/-durstet er, was sich mit sekündlichem blutverlust äussert. aber das haste ja selbst schon erfahren


----------



## Haaligaali (13. September 2012)

Wie das mit dem Essen usw läuft wusste ich ja schon, hatte halt nur nichts gefunden. Seltsam war jetzt halt nur der Schockzustand, da in 99% aller Internetbeiträge dieses zerbrochene Symbol als Schock erklärt wurde und ich dies nicht hatte. Mit dem schwaz-weis konnte ich mich ja noch anfreunden, mit dem verschwommenen Bild nicht. Hatte vorhin nochmal gestartet, immer noch verschwommen, war aber nicht bewusstlos, also habe ich mich ohne Schock ausgeloggt. Habe dann rund 15-20min gewartet, hat am Bild nichts geändert und soweit ich weis ändert der Blutverlust Nichts an der Auflösung. Habe darum den Freitot zwischen den Zombies gewählt, hatte eh nichts Weltbewegendes dabei und jetzt ist das Bild wenigstens wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2012)

bei unter 4k blut fängt das verschwimmen langsam an. mit unter 2k blut siehste kaum noch was. wie gesagt: "einfach" was essen hilft da. aber ich hätte dir im endeffekt auch empfohlen, einfach nochma zu starten. mein erster ausflug endete genau wie deiner ^^ selbes mistkaff, selber mistloot, selbe mistfolgen


----------



## INU.ID (14. September 2012)

Bzgl. DayZ-Spielerzahlen: Man sollte Lingor dabei nicht vergessen. 

Aber es sind natürlich dennoch stetig weniger Spieler geworden, was mich persönlich allerdings nicht wirklich stört. Wenn man bedenkt das es quasi nur ein "Alpha-Mod Level/Map" ohne wirklichen Inhalt (no Quests, Basenbau bzw Crafting usw) ist, sind selbst die aktuell ~85.000 noch ne ganze Menge.

Und es wird wohl auch viele geben (anders als am Anfang) die auf gänzlich privaten Servern (inkl. No-Keycheck usw) spielen, die wohl aus der Statistik komplett rausfallen.

Wie ich zu Beginn der Mod schon sagte, sie hat sehr viel Potential - der Erfolg steht und fällt mit dem was man draus macht...


----------



## lol2k (14. September 2012)

uche: Ghilli-Suit _oder_ NV-Goggles
*iete: M14 AIM oder DMR (dazu jeweils 7 DMR-Magazine) oder M4A1 CCO SD

Bei Interesse per pm melden!*


----------



## arkim (14. September 2012)

Dieses ewige Teleporten geht mir auf den Zeiger. Es ist unheimlich mühsam, von A nach B zu kommen und dann das. Ich war nahe Elektro, wo ich hinwollte, nun ist es NO Airfield. Also respawnen und wieder laufen.


----------



## Z-STAR (14. September 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig:

Mir ist mittlerweile aufgefallen das auf Expert oder Veteran Servern welche crosshair und third Person aus haben viel weniger Hacker unterwegs sind. 
Und wenn ich spiele, schau ich öfters in der Personen liste nach Russen oder Namen wie Player oder sonstige Sachen: Wenn z.B. der Disconect Button weg ist. 

Und wenn mir irgendetwas komisch vorkommt dann disconnecte ich und Wechsel den Server.

Und ich wurde bisher noch kein Opfer eines Hackers


----------



## arkim (14. September 2012)

Jooo. Ich bin heute bereits 2 Mal auf RU2 vom Himmel gefallen. Schade, weil der hat Chat und da ist was los. Aber gerade wo was los ist, haben die Kids natürlich am meisten Spaß mit dem Kaputtmachen.


----------



## wari (14. September 2012)

haha, was war denn das gerade  

hab gestern mal wieder seit langem ne runde gezock und ein wenig equip angesammelt... jetzt wollt ich wieder einloggen,  will nen server suchen, finde aber nur leere, maximal <10 spieler.. okay, egal, ich joine einem mit 5 spielern, spawne mitten im meer, weil ich dort gestern ein boot fand und was passiert? werde sofort weggesniped O_O ?!


nunja, wie mir scheint lohnt sich dayz jetzt wirklich nur noch zu den abendstunden, zumindest, wenn man auf der suche nach action ist wie ich...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. September 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit DayZ Takistan und es macht wirklich Spaß, schöne Abwechslung zu Lingor/Cherna. Wenn man ein paar Stunden gezockt hat, findet man sich auch in der Hügellandschaft zurecht. Meine ersten Spielminuten waren ganz schön enttäuschend, als es noch keine Map im Netz gab, bzw ingame schwierig eine zu finden ist. 

Aufjedenfall mal anschauen, am besten mit ein paar Freunden zusammen.


----------



## arkim (14. September 2012)

*Humanity -1.03019e+006*


----------



## lol2k (14. September 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Teleporten geht mir auf den Zeiger. Es ist unheimlich mühsam, von A nach B zu kommen und dann das. Ich war nahe Elektro, wo ich hinwollte, nun ist es NO Airfield. Also respawnen und wieder laufen.



So schnell kommt keiner von Cherno zum NW-Airfield - einige Spieler wären da glatt neidisch sowas zu hören 
Kann mich Z-Star nur anschließen. Auf den Expert/Hardcore Servern wird deutlich weniger gecheatet. Allerdings nimmt deren Zahl momentan beträchtig ab - ich kämpfe zZ. eher mit dem Problem Server zu finden, die in 3 Tagen auch noch laufen, da ich gern Fahrzeuge bunkere um schneller von A nach B zu kommen. 
Ich favorisiere immer mehr eine kleine Auswahl an Stammservern, die mehrmals täglich neugestartet werden und auf denen Admin/Clan zugegen sind. Ein wirksamer Cheaterschutz! 
Große Beliebtheit erfreuen sich laut DayZ Commander die Server, die nicht am Hive angeschlossen sind. Die platzen fast aus allen Nähten


----------



## arkim (14. September 2012)

Verständlich. Übrigens, ich landete in *NO* 

Gestern hatte ich eine besondere M16A2, weiß nicht mehr genau, welche. Jedenfalls wohl eine gecheatete, ich bin öfter mit BattlEye Script Restriction rausgeflogen. Das ganze lief scheinbar als Cronjob, denn es passierte immer mal wieder, bis ich dann merkte, dass es an der Waffe lag.

Das Interessante war, dass nach jedem Kicken der Server direkt halbleer war (etwa von 40 auf 20 Player) - also es ist einfach zu viel illegales Zeug unterwegs. Momentan hab ich auch wieder eine Thermal-AS50 erobert, na ja, was solls.


----------



## ikealampe (14. September 2012)

So nun habe ich irgendwie es geschafft mein Arma 2 Oa und Steam zu zerschiessen,dieses ver........
Und das auf ner Day Z lan 

Ich glaub ich lass das ganze instabile gerödel bis die Standalone erscheint sein.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (15. September 2012)

Toll, da denkt man man findet etwas in einem Leuchtturm rennt voller übermut hinein, Leiter hoch und stolpert über die Brüstung nach unten xD


----------



## Haaligaali (15. September 2012)

Jetzt mal ne doofe Frage...wie schafft ihr es länger als ~6h zu überleben?
Ist jetzt mein x-ter Versuch es mal länger zu schaffen, aber ich habe einfach kein Glück. Auf der Suche nach Nahrung findet sich einfach garnichts, weder im Markt (wobei ich dort immer erschossen werde  ) noch in den Wohnhäusern. Derzeit wieder einen Char bei rund fünf Stunden und die Nahrungsanzeige auf rot...doch kein Futter in Sicht. Ich habe Waffen, Munition, Morphin, Antibiotika und die unterschiedlichste Auswahl an anderen schönen Sachen, so dass ich es bereue keinen größeren Rucksack zu haben...aber was bringt es mir wenn ich innerhalb der nächsten Minuten verhunger. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich Nahrung nur im Supermakrt (wo ich wie gesagt immer umgenietet werde) oder bei Zombies finde...Letzteres ist eine Option welche ich bei der derzeitigen lautstärke meiner Waffe nicht riskieren möchte.  War jetzt schon vier Mal der Fall, dass ich mit rot blinkender Nahrungsanzeige das Zeitliche gesegnet habe...die anderen Tode waren immer von Mitspielern verschuldet. Findet man denn überhaupt ausserhalb von Cherno/Elektro was zu Mampfen (mal abgesehen von der Jagt, aber dafür fehlen noch die Streichhölzer)?

Ich gehe daher mal davon aus: Sollte es irgendwann mal zu einer "Zombie-Invasion" kommen muss ich Kanibale werden und daher viele "Freunde" um mich versammeln, da ich sonst kläglich verhungern werde.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. September 2012)

Also eigentlich findet man sehr häufig Nahrung in allen möglichen (begehbaren) Wohnhäusern, Scheunen und in Supermärkten sowieso. Auch Zombies haben hin und wieder was zu Essen dabei... Hochstände und Fahrzeuge (Kofferraum) wären auch noch eine Option 
Du verwechselst nicht zufällig die Cola/Pepsi-Dosen mit den Pasta/Bohnen/Sardinen-Konservendosen?!


----------



## Haaligaali (16. September 2012)

Pepsi und Cola finde ich weit öfter wie das Futter, aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur Pech.


----------



## Shona (16. September 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal ein MEsser und Streichhölzer suchen und Tiere töten da haste weit mehr von und wirst definitiv auch ncht verhungern


----------



## iltispiltis (17. September 2012)

Soll eigentlich diese Dayz Lingor Mod noch in den richtigen DayZ Mod intigriert werden? Die karte fetzt aufjedenfall.


----------



## Shona (17. September 2012)

Vorher würde sich rocket die finger abschneiden^^ Wenn eine andere Map kommt dann nur in der Standalone aber nicht im Mod


----------



## Ich 15 (18. September 2012)

Rocket hat bekannt gegeben das DayZ Standalone auf dem Enginebuild von Take on Helicopters aufbaut


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. September 2012)

ein richtig schöner spielabend heute:

- joine mit voller ausrüstung (M16A4 ACOG, G17, M107, Munition für alle Waffen, Medizinischer Versorgung, vollem Toolbelt und allem was man eben so brauchen kann) einem server und komme einfach irgendwo in der luft raus und klatsche auf wasser - tot
- joine auf den nächsten server und werde sofort gekillt
- respawn - 30min rumlaufen - tot - kurze zeit später sterben auch alle anderen spieler auf dem server

mir reichts erst mal mit dem game! schade, dass man nicht gegen diese vollidioten vorgehen kann!


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. September 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ein richtig schöner spielabend heute:
> 
> - joine mit voller ausrüstung (M4A3 ACOG, G17, M107, Munition für alle Waffen, Medizinischer Versorgung, vollem Toolbelt und allem was man eben so brauchen kann) einem server und komme einfach irgendwo in der luft raus und klatsche auf wasser - tot
> - joine auf den nächsten server und werde sofort gekillt
> ...


 
Ehm. so nebenbei, die M4A3 ACOG ist auch nicht legal in DayZ.

Auf jeden Fall kann man auf Servern spielen, von denen man weiß, dass sie gut administriert sind  Ich spiele in letzter Zeit auf UK01, UK02 & CZ01 + CZ02, weil ich von denen weiß, dass ein Admin immer ein Auge auf die Server hat und auch alle Anti-Cheat Features aufgesetzt hat.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. September 2012)

Sorry, M16A4 ACOG  
M16A4 ACOG - DayZDB

Alles ganz legal gefunden, aber das tut eigentlich auch nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. September 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Ehm. so nebenbei, die M4A3 ACOG ist auch nicht legal in DayZ.
> Auf jeden Fall kann man auf Servern spielen, von denen man weiß, dass sie gut administriert sind  Ich spiele in letzter Zeit auf UK01, UK02 & CZ01 + CZ02, weil ich von denen weiß, dass ein Admin immer ein Auge auf die Server hat und auch alle Anti-Cheat Features aufgesetzt hat.



Wie siehts da mit den Pings aus bzw Lags? Hab grad mal wieder nach nem Monat Pause angefangen, damals auch beim Hype wegen täglichen Cheatertod aufgehört, und zz machts eigentlich wieder richtig Laune, will mir also eigentlich nicht wieder von Cheatern das Spiel schlecht werden lassen.
Wie wärs eigentlich mal wenn wir im Thread mal Stammserver mit positiver Langzeiterfahrung auflisten, hab diesbezüglich noch nichts im Thread gefunden.


----------



## pcfr3ak (19. September 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wie siehts da mit den Pings aus bzw Lags? Hab grad mal wieder nach nem Monat Pause angefangen, damals auch beim Hype wegen täglichen Cheatertod aufgehört, und zz machts eigentlich wieder richtig Laune, will mir also eigentlich nicht wieder von Cheatern das Spiel schlecht werden lassen.
> Wie wärs eigentlich mal wenn wir im Thread mal Stammserver mit positiver Langzeiterfahrung auflisten, hab diesbezüglich noch nichts im Thread gefunden.


 
Hab keine Pingspikes oder lags, die von den servern ausgehen. (nur von meinem 800er DSL )


----------



## wari (19. September 2012)

finds grad ziemlich krass... es ist abend und im gesamtes browser nur 1 server, der über 30 spieler geht...

dayz tot oder was?

wie gesagt, dass der harte kern überbleibt befürworte ich, aber wenns gar keine volle server mehr gibt, find ich das auch schon bedenklich und schade..

bin mal gespannt ob die nachfrage wieder steigt, wenn es zu einer standaloneversion kommt..

momentan sieht es ja fast so aus, als würde dayz genauso schnell wieder verschwinden, wie es gekommen ist...


----------



## Andrejews (19. September 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Ehm. so nebenbei, die M4A3 ACOG ist auch nicht legal in DayZ.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall kann man auf Servern spielen, von denen man weiß, dass sie gut administriert sind  Ich spiele in letzter Zeit auf UK01, UK02 & CZ01 + CZ02, weil ich von denen weiß, dass ein Admin immer ein Auge auf die Server hat und auch alle Anti-Cheat Features aufgesetzt hat.


 
Naja, war vorhin auf UK1 und nach 20 Min. sind alle Player vom Himmel in den Tod gestrüzt.  
Anschließend wurden einige Player gekickt. Ob's die Hacker waren?!


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2012)

wari schrieb:


> finds grad ziemlich krass... es ist abend und im gesamtes browser nur 1 server, der über 30 spieler geht...
> 
> dayz tot oder was?
> 
> ...



Komisch, via DayZ Commander finde ich immer noch tausende Server...



> Naja, war vorhin auf UK1 und nach 20 Min. sind alle Player vom Himmel in den Tod gestrüzt.
> Anschließend wurden einige Player gekickt. Ob's die Hacker waren?!


Ja.


----------



## Sharidan (19. September 2012)

@wari

Du solltest vielleicht auch nicht vergessen das überall die Schule / Uni wieder anfing, und die Leutz nicht mehr die Zeit haben so ewig lang zu Zocken wie im Sommer.
Urlaube sind auch bei den meisten vorbei, wo auch wieder Arbeiten angesagt ist ^^. 
Außerdem vielleicht hat der HIVE nur mal wieder ein Problem....


----------



## Andrejews (19. September 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> ...
> Ja.


Warst du auch einer von den Opfern?

Wie ist es eigentlich? Erkennt man als Admin, wer ein Skript ausgeführt hat?
Ich hab den Eindruck, dass da auf Verdacht gekickt wird.


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2012)

Andrejews schrieb:


> Warst du auch einer von den Opfern?
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich? Erkennt man als Admin, wer ein Skript ausgeführt hat?
> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass da auf Verdacht gekickt wird.


 
Ja kann soweit ich weiss, ein Admin via Logfiles erkennen. 
Ich selber hab das ganze noch nicht erlebt, kenne allerdings welche denen das passiert ist. Heute hatte ich nur eine Begegnung mit einen der mir Waffen geschenkt hat ^^


----------



## Andrejews (19. September 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja kann soweit ich weiss, ein Admin via Logfiles erkennen.
> Ich selber hab das ganze noch nicht erlebt, kenne allerdings welche denen das passiert ist. Heute hatte ich nur eine Begegnung mit einen der mir Waffen geschenkt hat ^^


 Mir hat heut einer eine "bloodtransfusion" verpasst, und hat dafür eine Makarov und Muni von mir bekommen. 
Nach dem ich wieder Farbe  sehen konnte ^^ ... dauerte es nicht mehr lange und die ganze Aktion war für den A****.


----------



## ScyX (20. September 2012)

@ wari 


Finde mit Dayz Commander bestimmt 300 Server mit + 30 Leuten


----------



## wari (20. September 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Komisch, via DayZ Commander finde ich immer noch tausende Server...


 
ich habe nicht das gegenteil behauptet... ich finde auch noch unzählige server, die aber fast alle leer oder schwach besiedelt sind 



> @wari
> 
> Du solltest vielleicht auch nicht vergessen das überall die Schule / Uni  wieder anfing, und die Leutz nicht mehr die Zeit haben so ewig lang zu  Zocken wie im Sommer.
> Urlaube sind auch bei den meisten vorbei, wo auch wieder Arbeiten angesagt ist ^^.
> Außerdem vielleicht hat der HIVE nur mal wieder ein Problem....


naja, als ich ende april mit dayz anfing gabs halt nur eine handvoll server, die dann immer bis ans limit überfüllt waren.. bis juni hin kamen dann unendlich viele server dazu und egal zu welcher uhrzeit war der browser voller server, die stark besucht waren... in der spanne gabs auch keine ferien, oder irre ich mich ? zocke seitdem eh kein dayz mehr und schaue nur noch ab und zu rein, um mir anzuschauen was ingame so passiert, dementsprechend faellt mir der rückgang ziemlich stark auf, da ich 2 monate nicht mehr gezockt habe..




> @ wari
> 
> 
> Finde mit Dayz Commander bestimmt 300 Server mit + 30 Leuten



cool.. ich nicht.. vllt liegts auch daran, dass ich zwecks gutem ping nur europäische server filter und betrete... 

aber hey, die statistiken geben mir übrigens recht...


bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die standaloneversion aus den aktuellen fehlern lernt und etwas frische luft in die sache bringt..


----------



## Shona (20. September 2012)

wari schrieb:


> bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die standaloneversion aus den aktuellen fehlern lernt und etwas frische luft in die sache bringt..


Der größte Fehler ist leider der Programmierer der denkt das es besser ist Werbung für eine Standalone zu machen die vll Ansatzweise da ist aber es nichtmal für eine Demo reicht, anstatt die Bugs zu beseitigen und nicht Wochen vergehen lassen bis man mal daran denkt man könnte was machen.

Laut Programmierer sind es auch nicht ~90000 Spieler sondern es sind über 1,2 Millionen. Die kleine Zahl die sagt wieviele innerhalb von 24h spielen interessiert die nicht  Das wurde mir vor Wochen schon ein paar mal genau so von den Admins im DayZ Forum an den Kopf geschmissen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Ja kann soweit ich weiss, ein Admin via Logfiles erkennen.
> Ich  selber hab das ganze noch nicht erlebt, kenne allerdings welche denen  das passiert ist. Heute hatte ich nur eine Begegnung mit einen der mir  Waffen geschenkt hat ^^


 Diese Log Dateien hätte ich gerne weil in denen sieht du nichts und während der Server läuft braucht man da auch nicht rein schauen weil sekundlich dann die Meldung von Notepad++ das die Datei aktualisiert wurde.

Und ich will mal sehen was du aus dem folgenden Part aus der script.log rausliest

```
30.08.2012 01:19:41: Shona - #132 "\z\addons\dayz_server\system\server_monitor.sqf";
};
if (!isDedicated) then {
0 fadeSound 0;
0 cutText [(localize "STR_AUTHENTIC"
30.08.2012 12:54:43: Shona - #124 "e\system\player_monitor.sqf";
_penisLengthCheck = [] spawn {execFSM "cdetect.fsm";};
};
```


----------



## Yellowbear (20. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Und ich will mal sehen was du aus dem folgenden Part aus der script.log rausliest
> 
> ```
> 30.08.2012 01:19:41: Shona - #132 "\z\addons\dayz_server\system\server_monitor.sqf";
> ...



Trololol


----------



## pcfr3ak (20. September 2012)

Andrejews schrieb:


> Naja, war vorhin auf UK1 und nach 20 Min. sind alle Player vom Himmel in den Tod gestrüzt.


 Mit UK*01 *hab ich nicht UK1 gemeint 


Shona schrieb:


> Der größte Fehler ist leider der Programmierer der denkt das es besser ist Werbung für eine Standalone zu machen die vll Ansatzweise da ist aber es nichtmal für eine Demo reicht, anstatt die Bugs zu beseitigen und nicht Wochen vergehen lassen bis man mal daran denkt man könnte was machen.
> 
> Laut Programmierer sind es auch nicht ~90000 Spieler sondern es sind über 1,2 Millionen. Die kleine Zahl die sagt wieviele innerhalb von 24h spielen interessiert die nicht


Bullshit... woher willst du denn wissen, was rocket intern macht und wie weit er dabei ist? Außderdem sagt die Zahl der letzten Spieler in den 24h nur was über Spieler aufm offizizllen Hive, wie du gemerkt hast spielen auch immer mehr leute private hive und die werden NICHT geloggt...



Shona schrieb:


> Diese Log Dateien hätte ich gerne weil in denen sieht du nichts und während der Server läuft braucht man da auch nicht rein schauen weil sekundlich dann die Meldung von Notepad++ das die Datei aktualisiert wurde.



Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, es gibt inzwischen viel mehr Anti-Hack Features als scripts.log, die im gegensatz zu den scripts.log nicht clientseitig gehackt werden können...
createvehicle.log
remoteexec.log
publicvariable.log
publicvariableval.log
setpos.log

Die files für DayZ sind hier zu finden: / - dayz-community-banlist - Comprehensive GUID Banlist for the DayZ project and custom filter settings - Google Project Hosting
Wie es geht: Introducing Server-side Event Logging/Blocking

In Zusammenarbeit mit DayZ Anti-Hax/ Gotcha-Antihack sowie der community banliste hat man dann im Vergleich nur noch wenige Probleme mit cheatern...


----------



## Andrejews (20. September 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Mit UK*01 *hab ich nicht UK1 gemeint
> ...



Sorry, hab die Null nicht hingeschrieben. Ich meine aber schon UK01. (UK1 gibts es nicht, so wie ich das sehe)

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Man ist z.Z. auf kaum einem Server vor Cheatern sicher (wenn dieser kein geheimes Passwort hat^^).


----------



## Shona (20. September 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Trololol


 Das dachte ich mir auch als ich das gesehen habe und das steht da sehr häufig drin^^



pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, es gibt inzwischen viel mehr Anti-Hack Features als scripts.log, die im gegensatz zu den scripts.log nicht clientseitig gehackt werden können...
> createvehicle.log
> remoteexec.log
> publicvariable.log
> ...


Meinste ich bin blöd? 
Trotzdem kann man da nicht wirklich was rauslesen  und kein Admin hat Zeit da irgendetwas raus zu lesen weil in der Zeit ist es eh schon passiert und somit schon zu spät. Dann muss man auch noch wissen nach was man suchen muss...

Ich bin nicht auf der Brennsuppe daher geschwommen sondern ich weis wie der Anti-Cheat dreck von Battleeye funktioniert und wie nicht. Deshalb werden die Leute bei uns auf dem Server oftmal wegen #40 gekickt obwohl sie gar nicht machen und ich das eigentlich abgeschaltet habe doch es ist nicht wie Battleeye behauptet Zeile 40 sondern irgendeine andere (#41 ist z. B. Zeile 43). Auch das aktualisieren der Dateien holft nicht, den das wird automatisch bei uns bei jedem Serverrestart gemacht und macht sogar mehr Probleme.

Und das hier "DayZ Anti-Hax/ Gotcha-Antihack sowie der community banliste" kommt mir so oder so nicht auf den Rootserver vorher würde ich den Server abschalten und es ganz lassen.


----------



## wari (21. September 2012)

rocket empfiehlt übrigens, dayz nicht mehr auf offiziellen servern zu spielen... xD

gz an die tolle community, die das spiel aktuell zerstört hat!


vllt sollte rocket in seiner standalone version russische ips sperren, oder irgendein filter einbauen, der jeden bannt, sobald er °?ÜÜÖ?°?P[[]°ÄÜ]]]]] von sich gibt -.-


----------



## Andrejews (21. September 2012)

wari schrieb:


> rocket empfiehlt übrigens, dayz nicht mehr auf offiziellen servern zu spielen... xD
> 
> gz an die tolle community, die das spiel aktuell zerstört hat!
> 
> ...


Ja, das wurde vohin auch hier gepostet.

Sorry, dass ich dir etwas widersprechen muss:
 Die Mod wird nicht von der Community zunichte gemacht, denn Hacker zähle ich nicht zur Community. 

Übrigens sind das nicht nur russische IPs, die Hacker-Skripte starten...


----------



## Volcom (21. September 2012)

Genau, einfach alle Russen bannen...  
Gerade die Russen sind für Arma und demnach für DayZ glaub ich ein wichtiger Marktanteil. 

Da sollen einfach die Programmierer die möglichkeit entfernen solche Sachen zu nutzen. In anderen Spielen klappt es ja auch.
Ich bin froh das dieser ganze Hackerspaß von Arma verschwunden ist. Da gab es manchmal auch düstere Zeiten.


----------



## Shona (21. September 2012)

wari schrieb:


> oder irgendein filter einbauen, der jeden bannt, sobald er °?ÜÜÖ?°?P[[]°ÄÜ]]]]] von sich gibt -.-


Das Teil nennt sich BEC (Battleye Extended Controls) und schon ist man das Problem los 

Nur mal so die wichtigsten einstellungen davon

```
AsciiNickOnly = true
AsciiChatOnly = true
IgnoreChatChars = £æøå
FloodControl = 5
KickLobbyIdlers = 300
MaxPlayerNameLength = 16
DisallowPlayerNameChars = [](){}<>/\^¨|§!"'#¤%&@£$€
```



> rocket empfiehlt übrigens, dayz nicht mehr auf offiziellen servern zu spielen... xD


Warum wohl alleine die fixes die es für die privaten Servern gibt sind mehr wert als jeder Offiziele Server^^ -> FIX: all in one fixes for DayZ 1.7.2.6 - Tunngle Community


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2012)

Andrejews schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich dir etwas widersprechen muss:
> Die Mod wird nicht von der Community zunichte gemacht, denn Hacker zähle ich nicht zur Community.


 Sorry, das ich dir etwas wiedersprechen muß:
Hacker zählen zur Community, denn Hacker sind keine Cheater - und Cheater ganz sicher keine Hacker.


----------



## Shona (22. September 2012)

Und Hacker sind keine Hacker wie es immer vermutet wird^^ Das sind Skript-Kiddies oder Cracker google erklärt sogar den unterschied zwischen den dreien


----------



## pcfr3ak (22. September 2012)

Also in Arma sag' ich script kiddie/ skiddie, Games wie BF3 Cheater oder generell einfach nur "dummes Kind".


----------



## Andrejews (22. September 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich dir etwas wiedersprechen muß:
> Hacker zählen zur Community,...



 richtige "Hacker" (nicht die Skript-Kiddies) haben vielleicht ihre eigene Community!?


INU.ID schrieb:


> ... denn Hacker sind keine Cheater - und Cheater ganz sicher keine Hacker.


Wann habe ich dem widersprochen?


----------



## Andrejews (22. September 2012)

@*pcfr3ak*: Wo du Recht hast...


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2012)

is das ned völlig egal wer sich wie definiert? alles kleine dumme kinder die ehrlichen leuten den spaß verderben und ganze projekte ruinieren. hier kann man nu wirklich ma über einen kamm scheren. schenkt denen doch ned auch noch die aufmerksamkeit und streichelt ihr ego, indem ihr hier irgendwelche pseudo definitionen nachplappert :/


----------



## Shona (22. September 2012)

Andrejews schrieb:


> richtige "Hacker" (nicht die Skript-Kiddies) haben vielleicht ihre eigene Community!?


Richtige Hacker haben keine Community die haben eine Gemeinschaft oder ein Unternehmen das für andere Unternehmen die Sicherheitslücken aufdeckt.
Deshalb schrieb ich auch das Google den Unterschied zwischen Hacker, Cracker und Script-Kiddies sehr schön erklärt 

Das was du wieder meinst sind nämlich Cracker und Skript-Kiddies 



DarkMo schrieb:


> is das ned völlig egal wer sich wie definiert?  alles kleine dumme kinder die ehrlichen leuten den spaß verderben und  ganze projekte ruinieren. hier kann man nu wirklich ma über einen kamm  scheren. schenkt denen doch ned auch noch die aufmerksamkeit und  streichelt ihr ego, indem ihr hier irgendwelche pseudo definitionen  nachplappert :/


Da sieht man aber wie durchsichtig Battleye eigentlich ist  Dieser ganze Sicherheitskram für DayZ funktioniert z. B. auch nicht mit anderen Arma II (OA) "Mod" Server. 
Wenn wir das auf den Lingor Domination Server machen kann keiner mehr connecten weil alles blockiert wird.

Somit sind diese Sicherheitsmasnahmen so oder so für den HIntern den durch DayZ sind die Kiddies nun auch vermehrt auf anderen Mod Servers unterwegs und da kann man nicht machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2012)

Ja momentan hilft nur ein Server mit Passwort, welches nicht ohne eine kleine Zeitinvestition zu bekommen ist. 

Zum Beispiel 1cent per Paypal spenden um es zu bekommen oder ähnliches. Da wird sich kein Kiddie die Mühe machen, zumal es eh meistens 12-14 Jährige sind, die so einen Scheiß machen, die haben dann ja nichtmal Paypal


----------



## Andrejews (22. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Richtige Hacker haben keine Community die haben eine Gemeinschaft oder ein Unternehmen ...


 Aha! Das ist im Endeffekt das gleiche.  Ich glaube auch deutlich gemacht zu haben, dass Hacker nicht in der DayZ-Community zu Hause sind...


Shona schrieb:


> ...Deshalb schrieb ich auch das Google den Unterschied zwischen Hacker, Cracker und Script-Kiddies sehr schön erklärt
> 
> Das was du wieder meinst sind nämlich Cracker und Skript-Kiddies


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

Kennt jemand nen guten Privat-Hive?


----------



## arkim (24. September 2012)

Ach hört doch auf mit dem Gelaber von guten oder schlechten Hackern, Crackern, Cheater, Blagen, Affen, wasweißich. Ich kann dieses Gerede um die guten Hacker, die natürlich edel sind und die bösen Lücken des Großkapitals aufzeigen (und es natürlich drauf haben, die schreiben DayZ in Assembler) und die bösen (das sind die verwöhnten, fetten Blagen reicher Eltern, die nur im Rahmen von RAD Sachen zusammenklicken können) NICHT MEHR ausstehen. Ist halt so eine heile Welt, die sich die verpickelten CCC-Fratzen so ausgedacht haben, während sie bei Fefe im Arsch rumkriechen - doch: die Welt ist gar nicht so einfach.

An alle Bösen, doofen COD-Kids hier: *Habt Ihr die Elektro Deathmatch-Server* gesehen? Filtert mal nach "Deathmatch". Um Elektro ist eine Mauer, Munition, Granaten und Waffen ohne Ende in Waffenkisten, aber da muss man erstmal hinkommen  Also fürs schnelle PVP zwischendurch einfach mal geil. Respawn ging superschnell, keine Wartezeit.
Allerdings sind da zu viele schwere Waffen - zu viele Maschinengewehre, d.h. man hat wenig Chancen, da mal eine Straße unversehrt zu überqueren. Die Balance könnte besser sein. Nicht so viele Waffen mit so viel Schaden.
Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass das die anderen Server von Killern entlasten kann. Wobei man sagen muss, es ist ja eh nicht mehr so viel los.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2012)

Also so wie bei Utes ^^ (nur das Utes eine reine PVP Map auf einer kleinen Insel ist). 


Übrigens, spart euch die Map "Fallujah" zu spielen. 

--> Flachland (nicht ein Hügel)
--> Große Stadt in der Mitte wo nur ca. 10% aller Häuser begehbar sind 
--> ein rießiges Airfield voller Helis und Barracken (über 20 Barracken) 


--> Fazit: Es sind alle Spieler nur auf dem Airfield anzutreffen, da es sonst wirklich NICHTS interessantes auf der Map gibt.


----------



## Profikuehl (24. September 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Also in Arma sag' ich script kiddie/ skiddie, Games wie BF3 Cheater oder generell einfach nur "dummes Kind".


 
dummes Kind passt wohl am besten .
Programmieren sich aber Leute selber irgendwelche Tools und fummeln mit ihren Programmierkollegen auf eigenen Servern rum stört mich das nicht.
Nur Feiglinge cheaten auf Public Servern und holen sich so einen Vorteil. Die dämlichsten laden sich irgendwo nen Hook runter und fühlen sich als Hacker und könnten nicht mal einen Sourcecode compilieren - amüsant^^


----------



## arkim (24. September 2012)

Die dämlichsten Leute laden sich Binaries aus der Spielecrack-Ecke und wundern sich halt später. ROTFL.

Also ich habe heute nur *Elektro Deathmatch* gespielt. Ein bißchen wenig Schmerzen bereitet der Tod da, weil man mit allen Sachen respawned (und zwar in ganz wenigen Sekunden), überall Munitionskisten sind und eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Ich habe im Chat mit einem gelabert, den kurz umgebracht, kurz danach kam die Antwort trotzdem. Tod ist da echt Nebensache. Trotzdem machts Spaß, da ist Elektro halt übelstes Kriegsgebiet. Schmuddel-Ecke für COD-Kids nennt man das wohl.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (27. September 2012)

Ist ja total krass geworden.
Auf jedem verdammten Server stehen Cheaterboxen rum..

Gibt's irgendwie noch ne Möglichkeit das Game normal zu spielen ?


----------



## Shona (27. September 2012)

Hat doch sogar rocket schon gesagt das man auf private Server gehen soll und das ist auch die einzige Alternative


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (28. September 2012)

HI mal eine frage. Hatte einen stammserver.... der lief auch immer flüssig..... aber jetzt laggt das so stark das es unspielbar ist. habe in der zeit nichts gepatched  oder etwas an den Grafikeinstellungen geändert. der server hat auch wie früher einen guten ping von 40 bis 60. Weiß einer woran das liegen kann....??


----------



## Robonator (28. September 2012)

Kekskruemelesser schrieb:


> HI mal eine frage. Hatte einen stammserver.... der lief auch immer flüssig..... aber jetzt laggt das so stark das es unspielbar ist. habe in der zeit nichts gepatched  oder etwas an den Grafikeinstellungen geändert. der server hat auch wie früher einen guten ping von 40 bis 60. Weiß einer woran das liegen kann....??


 
Der Server sollte mal restarten...


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (29. September 2012)

danke für die info. so wie es scheint gibt es keinen automatischen restart des servers. doof ist das es nicht rauszukriegen ist wem der server gehört.... :S


----------



## zwerg-05 (29. September 2012)

ich zocke nur noch auf privaten servern und fahre sehr gut damit


----------



## ankabo (30. September 2012)

Ich glaube, der Thread schläft ein


----------



## Bagster (30. September 2012)

Weis zwar nicht, ob es einen extra thread gibt, aber hat jemand Interesse eine L85 A2 mit Nachsicht/Thermaloptik zu tauschen, gegen eine M4 CCO SD.....? Bitte nur ehrlich Interessenten, die einen nicht über den Haufen schießen. Danke. LG


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. September 2012)

ankabo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Thread schläft ein


 
Jo, glaub ich auch...

Ich hab zwar ne mehrwöchige Pause gemacht, jetzt wieder angefangen, aber hier in dem Thread is nicht wirklich was los.

Bezüglich der private hives:

Wir zocken auch nur noch auf private hives, wenn die Serverowner aktiv sind, macht das ganze wieder richtig Spaß


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Oktober 2012)

Habe zusammen mit 2 Kumpels wegen Hackern aufgehört, aber eigentlich immer noch Lust zu spielen... 
Wie kommt ihr denn an die privaten Hives? Und ist man dann an einen einzelnen Server gebunden, oder kann man seinen Charakter auch auf andere mitnehmen?
Wenn jemand empfehlenswerte private Server kennt, freue ich mich über eine PM mit Details


----------



## kero81 (1. Oktober 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Das Teil nennt sich BEC (Battleye Extended Controls) und schon ist man das Problem los
> 
> Nur mal so die wichtigsten einstellungen davon
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, als ob BEC da abhilfe schafft. Damit fahr ich höchstens meinen Serevr runter.^^


----------



## Profikuehl (1. Oktober 2012)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Habe zusammen mit 2 Kumpels wegen Hackern aufgehört, aber eigentlich immer noch Lust zu spielen...
> Wie kommt ihr denn an die privaten Hives? Und ist man dann an einen einzelnen Server gebunden, oder kann man seinen Charakter auch auf andere mitnehmen?
> Wenn jemand empfehlenswerte private Server kennt, freue ich mich über eine PM mit Details


 
Im Netz gibt es ja unzählige Tutorials wie du deinen eigenen Server installieren kannst.
ein PCGH-DayZ Server wär mal was - Cheater ausgeschlossen natürlich!


----------



## Sharidan (1. Oktober 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:


> Im Netz gibt es ja unzählige Tutorials wie du deinen eigenen Server installieren kannst.
> ein PCGH-DayZ Server wär mal was - Cheater ausgeschlossen natürlich!


 

Die Idee ist ja super, aber leider kann auch PCGH hier nichts ändern, da einfach die Basis fehlt dieses Geistig Unterentwickelte Spezies fern zu halten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2012)

na klar, man könnte sagen nur User >100 Beiträge erhalten das Kennwort, dies könnte man dann wöchentlich ändern oder ähnliches. Kein Cheater wird sich die Mühe machen, wenn es soviele andere Server ohne Passwort gibt.


----------



## Sharidan (1. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> na klar, man könnte sagen nur User >100 Beiträge erhalten das Kennwort, dies könnte man dann wöchentlich ändern oder ähnliches. Kein Cheater wird sich die Mühe machen, wenn es soviele andere Server ohne Passwort gibt.


 
Deine Idee in Ehren, aber dann hätten wir auch wieder nen Privaten HIVE sonst nix. Da ja Rocket ( sofern er seine Meinung net geändert hat ) immer noch was gegen Passwort Geschütze Server hat wäre es nur ein weiterer.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht das die Jungs der PCGH Zeit haben sich um nen Server zu Kümmern. Dann müsste schon jemand aus der Com. das übernehmen und wie Stressig bzw. Zeitaufwendig das ist nen DayZ Server am Laufen zu halten kannst ja gerne mal Shona fragen . 
Scheint wohl net so einfach und Easy wie bei nem CS Server zu sein ^^.


----------



## lol2k (1. Oktober 2012)

Könnte man sich nochmal überlegen sobald die Standalone-Version erhältlich ist.
Vielleicht bringt das frischen Wind in die Community und einfacheres Handling der Serveradministration!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Deine Idee in Ehren, aber dann hätten wir auch wieder nen Privaten HIVE sonst nix. Da ja Rocket ( sofern er seine Meinung net geändert hat ) immer noch was gegen Passwort Geschütze Server hat wäre es nur ein weiterer.
> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das die Jungs der PCGH Zeit haben sich um nen Server zu Kümmern. Dann müsste schon jemand aus der Com. das übernehmen und wie Stressig bzw. Zeitaufwendig das ist nen DayZ Server am Laufen zu halten kannst ja gerne mal Shona fragen .
> Scheint wohl net so einfach und Easy wie bei nem CS Server zu sein ^^.


 
Privater Hive ist doch super, immerhin keine Ghoster/Serverhopper mehr. Wenn man ein Stammserver hat, brauch man doch nichts anderes


----------



## DarkMo (2. Oktober 2012)

dann kannste dich doch aber gleich bei shona melden ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

Hat er ein privaten Server oder wie?


----------



## pcfr3ak (2. Oktober 2012)

Was es nicht alles gibt. 

DayZ Action Figure Hero - Imgur


----------



## Shona (2. Oktober 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem glaube ich nicht das die Jungs der PCGH Zeit haben sich um nen Server zu Kümmern. Dann müsste schon jemand aus der Com. das übernehmen und wie Stressig bzw. Zeitaufwendig das ist nen DayZ Server am Laufen zu halten kannst ja gerne mal Shona fragen .
> Scheint wohl net so einfach und Easy wie bei nem CS Server zu sein ^^.


Stress und Zeit steht bei DayZ an höchster Stelle.  Ansich hat ein Admin eines DayZ Servers keine zeit selbst zu spielen und müsste sich 24h nur schauen das er rund läuft. 

beim privaten hive kommt noch hinzu das man sich einarbeiten muss welche programme man braucht um die Datein zu öffnen, den nicht jedes ist dazu geeignet bzw.  danach kann es zu fehlermeldungen kommen die erst im betrieb auftauchen oder auch schon beim starten. 

des weiteren muss man sich damit befassen welche  dateien für was zuständig sind und auch damit das man selbst einige dateien ändern muss um bugfixes ein zu pflegen wenn der eigentliche projekt support wegfällt und keiner ihn übernimmt

dazu muss man immer mal wieder im tunngle forum rein schauen und sich informieren. 



			
				Bioschnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er ein privaten Server oder wie?


SIE  bzw.  WIR

es gibt sogar einen beitrag dazu   da ich aber vom handy schreibe habe ich gerade keinen link


----------



## Sharidan (2. Oktober 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> es gibt sogar einen beitrag dazu   da ich aber vom handy schreibe habe ich gerade keinen link



Ich reich dir mal die Hand : Hier der Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/233602-dayz-privater-chernarus-server-blackhorse-gaming.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Shona, nie mitbekommen das du weiblich bist 


Edit: Kennt jemand einen guten Privaten Server?  

Shonas Server hat ja leider nix mit DayZ zutun.


----------



## lol2k (5. Oktober 2012)

Wir zocken momentan auf DE270


----------



## Shona (5. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Shonas Server hat ja leider nix mit DayZ zutun.


Das Problem ist nur das du nicht Teamplay fähig bist sonst wäre es dir egal ob PVP oder nicht. Man braucht in DayZ nämlich kein PVP das ist eine Nebensache die manchmal nur nerven kann, vor allem wenn man neu startet und gleich umgelegt wird wegen dem Starterzeug oder weil der/die/das/es angeben will wieviele Kill er/sie/es hat von denen 90% einfach unbewaffnete Starter waren. Aber hauptsache den großen markieren und angeben das man 300 Kills hätte

Ich hatte schon mehrmlas angeboten das PVP gemacht werden kann, aber wenn die Spieler es ablehnen kann ich da nichts ändern, ich zwinge bestimmt keinen dazu PVP zu machen wenn sie es nicht wollen 

Es ist aber immer wieder traurig zu sehen wie wenig manche Spieler das Gehirn einschalten, weil es steht erstens alles im ersten Beitrag zu unserem Server. Zweitens muss man nicht jemanden Beschuldigen der/die nichts dafür kann und drittens wieso fragst du nicht einfach mal auf dem Server/Thread ob überhaupt interesse an PVP besteht?


----------



## Yellowbear (5. Oktober 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Man braucht in DayZ nämlich kein PVP das ist eine Nebensache die manchmal nur nerven kann



Einspruch! Ich vertrete genau die gegenteilige Meinung: Für mich ist PVP ein elementarer Bestandteil von DayZ. Zombies kann man berechnen, sie tauchen an vorhersagbaren Orten auf. Spieler allerdings können überall sein und wenn man grade denkt: "Ach komm, hier wird mir sicher keiner über den Weg laufen", ZACK, ist man tot. 
Nicht zu wissen, ob jemand da ist, lässt einem ja erst das Herz bis zum Hals schlagen.


----------



## Shona (5. Oktober 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Einspruch! Ich vertrete genau die gegenteilige Meinung: Für mich ist PVP ein elementarer Bestandteil von DayZ. Zombies kann man berechnen, sie tauchen an vorhersagbaren Orten auf. Spieler allerdings können überall sein und wenn man grade denkt: "Ach komm, hier wird mir sicher keiner über den Weg laufen", ZACK, ist man tot.
> Nicht zu wissen, ob jemand da ist, lässt einem ja erst das Herz bis zum Hals schlagen.


 Wenn man alleine ist ja aber nicht wenn man wie wir damals mit 12 Leuten unterwegs war, da hat man so gut wie alles im Blick und so eine große Gruppe greifen auch nur wenige an.
Deshalb war für uns PVP immer Nebensache und total langweilig 

Irgendwann hatten wir dann auch 7-8 Fahrzeuge und ~12 Zelte und dann wurde das Spiel langweilig.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Oktober 2012)

DayZ  Stirbt aus allein hier merkt man das nicht mehr so viel los ist wie Früher 


*- **** Scripter -*​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2012)

@ Shona


Spoiler






Shona schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das du nicht Teamplay fähig bist sonst wäre es dir egal ob PVP oder nicht



Bullshit! 

1. kennst du mich garnicht, wir haben noch nie zusammen gespielt
2. Spiele ich mit vielen Leuten im Team (allein ist man in DayZ aufgeschmissen)



Shona schrieb:


> Man braucht in DayZ nämlich kein PVP das ist eine Nebensache die manchmal nur nerven kann, vor allem wenn man neu startet und gleich umgelegt wird wegen dem Starterzeug oder weil der/die/das/es angeben will wieviele Kill er/sie/es hat von denen 90% einfach unbewaffnete Starter waren. Aber hauptsache den großen markieren und angeben das man 300 Kills hätte



Jeder soll das Spiel so spielen wie es ihm Spaß macht. Gerade die Angst, durch einen anderen Spieler zu sterben, macht DayZ aus. Wenn es keine Banditen gäbe, würde man vor langeweile einschlafen! 



Shona schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mehrmlas angeboten das PVP gemacht werden kann, aber wenn die Spieler es ablehnen kann ich da nichts ändern, ich zwinge bestimmt keinen dazu PVP zu machen wenn sie es nicht wollen



Nur weil PVP erlaubt ist, heißt es nicht das ihr euch automatisch alle umbringen müsst. Verbündet euch, rettet euch gegenseitig das Leben, beschützt einander. Durch PVP hatte ich schon soviele intensive Spielmomente, wo sich alles auf einen Schlag ändert! Gänsehaut pur. 



Shona schrieb:


> Es ist aber immer wieder traurig zu sehen wie wenig manche Spieler das Gehirn einschalten, weil es steht erstens alles im ersten Beitrag zu unserem Server.



Das kein PVP erlaubt ist, habe ich gelesen. Das allerdings das Loot und die Fahrzeuge besitzer haben, und der Admin cheatet (BackUp zurückspielen um Waffen wiederzubekommen, oder direkt durch die Datenbank wie du es so schön beschrieben hast) stand nicht im Post. Desweiteren ging ich davon aus, das dieses No-PVP nur vorrübergehend ist. 



Shona schrieb:


> Zweitens muss man nicht jemanden Beschuldigen der/die nichts dafür kann



Wen hab ich was beschuldigt? 



Shona schrieb:


> und drittens wieso fragst du nicht einfach mal auf dem Server/Thread ob überhaupt interesse an PVP besteht?


 
Wozu? Du sagst mir schon die ganze Zeit das deine User es so wollen. Ist ja auch okay, ist ja dein Server. Aber meine Meinung bleibt, dein Server hat NICHTS mit DayZ zutun. Rocket würde das nicht anders sehen. 


Ich habe keine Lust hier weiter mit dir zu diskutieren, also wieder btt!



@ lol2k 

auf DE270 habe ich auch letztens gespielt. Der scheint wirklich gut zu sein


----------



## arkim (7. Oktober 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> DayZ  Stirbt aus allein hier merkt man das nicht mehr so viel los ist wie Früher


 
Ich spiele es kaum noch; habe mich einfach zu oft gelangweilt und in Chernarus das Gras wachsen gehört. Die Art zu spielen, die das Spiel durchdrücken will (langfristiges Projekt, jahrzehnte laufen, Überlebenskampf, wenig Zeugs haben, Einsamkeit) waren mir einfach nicht genug für die manchmal knappe Zeit, die ich aufbringen konnte. Dinge, die das Spiel interessant machten (besondere Waffen oder mal ein Fahrzeug) waren einfach viel zu selten.
Es gibt zwar reine Elektro PVP-Server, aber die wiederum haben so viel Gear und man respawned ultraschnell mit allen Sachen, so dass der Tod da irrelevant ist, wird also auch langweilig.

Ich spiele momentan Carrier Command und FTL.


----------



## ankabo (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich renne seit Wochen nur noch auf Lingor herum, da kann man auch mit wenig Zeit was erleben/finden. Auf Chernarus sind mir die Wege zu weit.
Außerdem kommt es mir so vor, daß auf Lingor weniger Cheater unterwegs sind und viel mehr freundliche Spieler. Tausche hier häufiger Dinge mir Fremden aus oder nehmen uns gegenseitig in Fahrzeugen mit.


----------



## JawMekEf (7. Oktober 2012)

Kann mich einer von Berenzino nach Cherno bringen?
PS: Als Belohnung ggfs. ne AS50 TWS 
Edit2: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## lol2k (9. Oktober 2012)

> @ lol2k
> 
> auf DE270 habe ich auch letztens gespielt. Der scheint wirklich gut zu sein



Absolut! Hab heute Nacht um 3 noch mit über 30 Spielern gezockt!  
Auf diesen privaten Servern scheint DayZ sich wieder so anzufühlen wir vor der großen Hopper-/Ghoster-/Cheater-/Duperwelle
Man freut sich tierisch über ein Fahrzeug und hochwertige Waffen, da sie nicht so inflationär vorhanden sind!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2012)

Hast lust mal zusammen zu zocken?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Oktober 2012)

Habs grad mal wieder rausgekrammt, habe allerdings n paar Fehler seit den ganzen Updates.
Kennt jemand ne Lösung wenn man oben bzw links am Rand des Bildes eine dünne rote Linie hat, habe schon alles versucht, von Grafikändern, Startoptionen rausnehmen, Treiber aktualisieren und sonst was. 
Weiterhin flimmern bei mir Tannen wenn ich mich ihnen nähre, Laubbäume dagegen werden korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## JawMekEf (9. Oktober 2012)

Irgendjemand in Kamyshovo?


----------



## Huky (11. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Tauschbörse ? Wenn nicht könnte man ja mal überlegen und eine erstellen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2012)

Einfach hier nachfragen  

Wobei ich eigentlich nur noch auf Privats zocke wie bestimmt viele hier


----------



## Huky (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich Ärger mich gerade so weil ich meine as50 in den Rucksack stecken wollte, nur war der leider zu voll und die Waffe ist weg


----------



## lol2k (11. Oktober 2012)

Huky schrieb:


> Ich Ärger mich gerade so weil ich meine as50 in den Rucksack stecken wollte, nur war der leider zu voll und die Waffe ist weg



Sowas fällt mir kaum noch auf - man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit an die bekannten Bugs 
Bis zum Release Anfang nächsten Jahres müssten aber auch die verschwunden sein! Mein Gott, wie oft habe ich zu Beginn durch ghilli und camo mein backpack verloren.. von der Munni durch Wechsel auf Zweitwaffe im Backpack mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## Huky (12. Oktober 2012)

So jetzt hab ich wider vernünftige Waffen die m16 acog und ein m24, was meint ihr lohnt sich m24 überhaupt im Vergleich zum m16 da diese ja doch ein ziemlich stark einzoomendes acog hat ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2012)

Schwierig, beide Waffen spiele ich sehr gerne. 

Die ACOG hat zwar ein gutes Scope, brauch jedoch so einige Treffer (gerade auf hoher Entfernung) um ein Spieler zu töten. Nett ist allerdings der eingebaute Rangefinder des ACOG`s. 

Die M24 ist halt in der Ferne besser, besitzt Zeroing und killt ein Player mit max 2 Treffer. Nur im Nahkampf wirds dann schwierig (aber nicht unmöglich). 



Ich denke ich würde die M24 nehmen, da ich wirklich Spaß am Snipen habe


----------



## Huky (12. Oktober 2012)

Hat sich schon erledigt, war eben nochmal in Elektro in der Feuerwehr und im Busch lag ein sniper ich hab 4 mal geschossen und der Penner hat sich ausgelogt als ich dann 10sekunden später looten wollte hat er sich wider eingelogt und hat mich und mein Kumpel gekillt -.- 

Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## pcfr3ak (15. Oktober 2012)

DayZ Standalone: Work in Progress Screenshots

Interior work in progress screenshots taken from... | DAYZ


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jemand das Problem wenn Bäume beim näherkommen anfangen zu grieseln bzw wenn man am oberen bzw linken Rand einen dünnen roten Strich hat?
Das Grießeln habe ich erst seit meiner 7970, die roten Balken seit kurzer Zeit, nervt aber beides ungemein..

*Edit*: Hab jetzt neuinstalliert (Arma 2 + Addon + Dayz) allerdings ist auf meinen beiden Whitlistservern Nacht, daher weiß ich nicht ob das Grieseln weg ist, der rote Rand war allerdings noch da, liegt allerdings, wie ich jetzt weiß, an meiner 3D Resolution. Sobald ich auf 1080P gehe, was meine wirkliche Auflösung auch ist sind die Ränder da, drunter / drüber sind sie weg, allerdings seh ichs nicht ein mehr Rechenleistung reinzustecken bzw ein verschwomenes Bild zu haben..
Hat hierfür jemand eine Lösung? 

Nachtrag: Bei Tag grieseln die Bäume noch immer, habe auch die Arma Versionen mal durchprobiert hilft nichts, genauso habe ich meine Startparameter rausgenommen was aber auch keine Verbesserung brachte..
Hier maln Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt mal versucht das Grieseln der Bäume durch Atoc wegzubekommen, habs auf Arma 2 Trees gestellt, allerdings bekommen dann alle Bäume eckicke Kanten, die so sicher nicht gewollt sind, kenn die Atoc Einstellungen noch von meiner GTX570, daher weiß ich wie in etwa es auszusehen hat. Hat dazu evtl. jemand eine Lösung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (28. Oktober 2012)

Kenne das Problem nur zu gut! Bin von gtx 470 auf die 7970 umgestiegen, die Bildqualität hat spürbar nachgelassen!

Spiel mal mit "Anisotropic filtering" / "Antialiasing" rum - so hab ich es minimieren können!
ggf. noch im AMD Control Center unter "Spiele" mit den Optionen hantieren - es lässt sich auf jeden Fall minimieren! Ganz weg ist es bei mir jedoch auch nicht..


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (28. Oktober 2012)

So mal verewigen direkt mal 3 Keys für nen zwanni geholt damit paar Kumpels mitzocken können


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Oktober 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kenne das Problem nur zu gut! Bin von gtx 470 auf die 7970 umgestiegen, die Bildqualität hat spürbar nachgelassen!



Also über die generelle Bildquali kann ich mich nicht beschweren, die ist wie auf der Nvidia Karte davor genauso gut wenn nicht besser, sind ja quasi nur Grafikfehler die etwa wegen des fehlenden Supports von AMD Karten seitens der Entwickler auftreten oder am Catalyst selbst.. Hab zumindest mal den roten Rand durch PPAA oder wie das heißt auf der Stufe SMAA Low wegbekommen, nur da verschwindet er, bei anderen Einstellungen ist er wieder sichtbar  na ja egal.


----------



## pcfr3ak (29. Oktober 2012)

DayZ mod Update 1.7.3 rückt näher.....


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pending Update: Build 1.7.3 (community edition) - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


----------



## lol2k (29. Oktober 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> DayZ mod Update 1.7.3 rückt näher.....


 
Der Release ist mehr als überfällig - die Fixes sind echt wichtig für eine bessere Spielbalance! 
Mich wundert allerdings dass dieses update überhaupt noch vor der Standalone erscheint...


----------



## Primer (29. Oktober 2012)

Gibts zur Standalone eigentlich schon konkreteres oder heißt es immer noch: "noch 2012". Hab das jetzt nicht immer nachverfolgt.


----------



## lol2k (30. Oktober 2012)

Ende November/Dezember der Release einer "soliden Basisalpha", dann regelmäßige Updates um mehr Spielinhalte zu integrieren...


"_Hall explained that development of DayZ standalone is going slower than  he’d like, but that it is important to avoid rushing launches, and to  nail down a solid base alpha before releasing it into the wild._"
[...]
_"I think the most important thing is we deal with hacking, bugs, duping,  new content, tidy up some of the features and expand them a bit. *I  think if we can get that base – by the end of November or December –  then that means January and February will be really happy, fun times.*_”

Quelle


----------



## -Der Koch- (30. Oktober 2012)

Mein erster Eindruck ist laangweilig, null Atmosphäre -heißt bei mir..die Welt müsste viel vollgepackter sein, alle Häuser sind einfach leer. Dann ist es unrealistisch einfach ohne alles in eine Zombiwelt einzusteigen ohne Waffen, läuft man hier in die falsche Richtung ist man noch 30 min unterwegs..durch Nix.
Eine Schrotflinte ist ein "Musthave". Dann läuft es wie Arma..einfach beschissen und schwammig, für schlechte Grafik einfach zu "Hardwarefordernt" 
Wenn sich nichts ändert 

Den Thrill macht hier nur,wer sich gut in die Welt reinsteigern kann. Für mich muß es mehr bumms sein, ..weil so kann ich auch selbst durch den Wald laufen, und in der City sehe ich morgens lebendigere Zombis..


----------



## Andrejews (30. Oktober 2012)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck ist laangweilig, null Atmosphäre -heißt bei mir..die Welt müsste viel vollgepackter sein, alle Häuser sind einfach leer. Dann ist es unrealistisch einfach ohne alles in eine Zombiwelt einzusteigen ohne Waffen, läuft man hier in die falsche Richtung ist man noch 30 min unterwegs..durch Nix.
> Eine Schrotflinte ist ein "Musthave". Dann läuft es wie Arma..einfach beschissen und schwammig, für schlechte Grafik einfach zu "Hardwarefordernt"
> Wenn sich nichts ändert
> 
> Den Thrill macht hier nur,wer sich gut in die Welt reinsteigern kann. Für mich muß es mehr bumms sein, ..weil so kann ich auch selbst durch den Wald laufen, und in der City sehe ich morgens lebendigere Zombis..



Das Spiel, was du suchst heißt Call of Duty.


----------



## lol2k (30. Oktober 2012)

@ Der Koch

Man sollte nicht aus den Augen verlieren das Day-Z kein typisches "boom-boom, Explosion hier, Funkensprüh dort"- Spiel ist. Als Militätsimulation punktet dieses Spiel mit anderen Features, daher erscheint die Einstiegshürde für den typischen Casual-Gamer wohl etwas höher zu sein, was natürlich erstmal abschreckt. Kann den Frust mit der Engine schon verstehen - einfach und reibungslos geht anders. Über Grafik lässt sich, wie immer, streiten.

Es sind die Gameplayerfahrungen im Team, die kleinen lustigen und aufregenden Geschichten die man sich später zu erzählen hat - all die Umstände, Zufälle und immer wieder einzigartigen Begegnungen und Momente mit anderen Spielern die diesen Mod so besonders machen.

Fazit: Der Thrill entsteht im Kopf, im Teamplay - und es läuft immer anders als man denkt- das ist der Reiz!
Wer diese Erfahrung nicht machen oder nicht an sich heranlassen konnte/wollte weil nur noch großes Actionfeuerwerk zu beeindrucken weiß, der hat sich in diesem Jahr eine wahre Gamingperle entgehen lassen 
Mein Tipp: Such dir ein paar anständige Kollegen oder schnapp dir vertrauenwürdige Spieler und lass das Game mal ein paar Tage auf dich wirken!


----------



## -Der Koch- (30. Oktober 2012)

Dead Island ist.war mein Hit..


----------



## lol2k (31. Oktober 2012)

Gaming mal anders erleben...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wXx3vMy_AQ

Stell ich mir interessant für DayZ vor, da weniger Tasteneingaben benötigt werden - könnte das Spielerlebnis weiter intensivieren!


----------



## lol2k (31. Oktober 2012)

Sry für Doppelpost aber das *Update 1.7.3* wurde nun per SixUpdater & DayZCommander bereitgestellt! 

_Build 1.7.3 Rolling Update - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums_


----------



## Andrejews (31. Oktober 2012)

Hat sich das Gameplay spürbar verbessert?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (31. Oktober 2012)

Großes Problem Leute, server bei gamed gemietet (Private hive) aber nach dem Update heute abend will der server selbst nach einem Restart nicht updaten (Incorrect version of code mit 1.7.3) woran liegts?


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2012)

hmm, am ehesten würde mir da shona einfallen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/233602-dayz-privater-chernarus-server-blackhorse-gaming.html da stehen auch deren ts-daten. viel erfolg


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (1. November 2012)

Sodele, wer mal lust hat alle Schießeißen + Equip und Fahrzeuge auszuprobieren darf das gerne auf unserem Passwort-Geschützen Server mit Private Hive machen . Vorraussetzung ist dass ihr natürlich nichts kaputtmacht und nicht meine Mitspieler grundlos tötet !

Wer ran möchte soll mir bitte eine PN schreiben dann gibts die TS Daten + Server IP und PW! Man kann ja auch zusammen Looten und auf Zombie Jagt gehen 

Screenshots im Anhang.


----------



## -Der Koch- (2. November 2012)

Naja..ok wenn man sich mit beschäfftigt, ist es schon interessant. Müsste nur fülliger sein, Zombies sollten nicht durch verschlossene Türen kommen, und eine Axt als Standart Ausrüstung wenigstens.

Schön anzusehen @Teamkiller. Aber ich bleib erstmal allein.

Ätzend auch wenn andere gleich neue Spieler erschießen müssen, passierte auch paarmal, der Frust ist groß, da es eh nicht soo leicht ist ein Server zu finden -bzw zum Laden zu bringen -.-


----------



## lol2k (3. November 2012)

@der Koch: 
Mal hier im PCGH-Forum nach Mitspielern suchen, das erhöht den Spielspaß und deine persönliche Sicherheit (da größere Gruppen seltener angegriffen werden) gleich um den Faktor ²! DayZ entfaltet seine volle Wirkung erst im Teamplay! 
Erste heute haben wir zu Viert ordentlich was erlebt - Fahrzeug gegen einen Heli anderer Spieler getauscht (lief total friedlich ab), mit dem Boot die Küste unsicher gemacht, Helicrashsides gefunden, uns mit anderen Spielergruppen angelegt und einige spannende Gefechte überstanden! 



Zu DayZ `ne kleine Nebeninfo, die den ein oder anderen interessieren dürfte..

_"Außerdem gibt es Neuigkeiten zur geplanten Serverstruktur. So wird in  DayZ in Zukunft der Server alle wichtigen Entscheidungen treffen. Diese  Technik wird auch bei vielen aktuellen Online-Rollenspielen angewendet. 

Im Moment werden Berechnungen sowohl auf dem Server als auch auf  allen Clients ausgeführt. Da die Welt von DayZ komplex ist, hat das die  Performance gestört und das Spiel anfällig für Hacks gemacht. »DayZ  braucht keine komplexe KI-Interaktion wie ARMA 2. Das ist alles  rausgeflogen. Was übrig bleibt, ist eine stark optimierte Lösung, bei  der die Server das Sagen haben,« so Dean weiter."
_
Quelle


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Namalsk


----------



## -Der Koch- (3. November 2012)

Ich hatte heute alles..gehabt^^ -erst das Fernglas mit denen ich Noobs durch aufgewühlte Zombiedörfer rennen sah -mit anschließendem Tod.
Kompaß.. naja, wenn du die Küste in Himmelsrichtung weißt und eine Karte im Desktop, fast unnützlich.
Eine andere begegnung.. "bitte schieß nicht" ..habsch nicht gemacht, aber jeder ging seinen Weg nach kurzem Klönen

Dann hörte ich schüsse, klang nach einem Sniper.. -dieser wohl alle ankommenden Menschen vor Elektro abschoß..  Ich durch den Wald, ein Hügel hinauf,..Fliegen summsen gehört ab zu der Leiche, und Blutpacket, Sniper, M4 samt Schalldämpfer und SkopeGlas. (Sniper war leer), eingesammelt. Eine gute Position gesucht, weil es folgten immer noch schüsse. nicht auf mich..noch nicht  -ich den Sniper gesehen, war in einer verfolgung mit anderen Zombies ..ging richtung Kraftwerk. Alle großen Türen schlossen und gingen auf, er machte so die Zombies kalt. Aber lockte ein wiedersacher an, beide mit Gewehren dort die Treppen hoch & runter (sah ich durch mein Fernglas).. der andere rannte weg und DER Sniper erschoss ihn. Er beutete ihn aus..so..nun hatte ich ihn im Visier, wusste aber nicht ob er das war der wirklich alle tötete.. ich war blöd..JAA   ich wollte beobachten, verlor ihn kurzzeitig..1 -2 Schüsse und ich war Tod. 
Ich schätze 4 Stunden Spielzeit waren futsch. nun kurz neu angefangen, hab Alice gefunden, ein großer Rucksack, -also der Start fängt gut an..

Ok..ihr habt recht..kann echt spannend sein..durch solche GESCHICHTEN


----------



## Robonator (3. November 2012)

War Z angezockt
DayZ bleibt auf Platz 1


----------



## pcfr3ak (3. November 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> War Z angezockt


 
Schande über dich


----------



## Robonator (3. November 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Schande über dich


 
Gästepass  


Die Schweine in War Z sind doch viel hinterhältiger als in Day Z... Ich und mein Kollege haben nix, ein andere Spieler steht vor uns, guckt uns an und fängt dann an wild los zu ballern...


----------



## Primer (3. November 2012)

Als ob das in DayZ anders gelaufen wäre^^

Mich würde aber dann doch mal so deine Erfahrung interessieren. Was ist anders? wie ist die Map? Wie ist die Kommunikation? Wo liegt die Motivation? Wäre schön wenn du dazu mal ein paar Textzeilen schreiben könntest.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2012)

WarZ ist absoluter Müll -.- 

Bereue es wirklich 23,90€ dafür ausgegeben zu haben


----------



## Robonator (3. November 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Als ob das in DayZ anders gelaufen wäre^^
> 
> Mich würde aber dann doch mal so deine Erfahrung interessieren. Was ist anders? wie ist die Map? Wie ist die Kommunikation? Wo liegt die Motivation? Wäre schön wenn du dazu mal ein paar Textzeilen schreiben könntest.


 
In DayZ gibt es noch Leute die nicht auf unbewaffnete schiessen, aber in WarZ ballert irgendwie jeder... Vorher starren sie uns natürlich erstmal an als wenn sie sich selber auf die Schulter klopfen müssten weil sie so toll sind und vor unbewaffneten stehen. 
Die Map ist anders halt eher so USA mäßig ^^ Kommunikation gibt es soweit ich weiss nur direkt und global Chat obwohl selten einer schreibt. Motivation? Naja in erster Linie ist es halt mal was anderes. Ich finde aber die Grafik, den Sound und die Atmosphäre um Welten schlechter als in DayZ, dafür erkennt man Spieler und Zombies nicht ganz so gut und die Zombies spawnen nicht nur wenn Spieler da sind sondern bleiben da ^^ 
Von manchen Dingen bin ich enttäuscht... Was ich aber gut finde ist das der Charakter nicht für immer weg ist beim Tot. Nach 1H kannste den wiederbeleben aber leider ist dennoch alles weg.
Was mir auch sehr gefällt ist das man Panzerung und Helme etc finden kann. Dafür findet man einfach zu wenig Essen bzw wird niedergeballert wenn man mal Futter findet.  
Spielern bin ich eher wenigen begegnet und wenn dann waren sie entweder schwer bewaffnet oder hatten ebenso nix. 

Naja was wiederrum gut ist, ist das es nicht free2play sein soll, vielleicht hält das Cheater ab. 
Achja die Map ist ansonsten auch ganz nett anzusehen, ist auch recht groß aber immoment natürlich kleiner als die von DayZ.


----------



## -Der Koch- (3. November 2012)

Ich frag mich warum ich andere erschießen muß.. -an deren Stelle. Ich selber finde es schon "mächtig" wenn ich sie laufen lasse, so hab ich auch über ihr Schicksal entschieden. Der Gedanke "abdrücken" zu können könnte doch so erhaben sein, wie sie zu töten, 
es also nicht zutun, sich auch toll zufinden 

Das Ding ist dadurch schon spannend..


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. November 2012)

Noch 2GB und Operation Arrowhead ist runtergeladen , dann noch DayZ instalieren und es kann losgehen


----------



## Robonator (4. November 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Noch 2GB und Operation Arrowhead ist runtergeladen , dann noch DayZ instalieren und es kann losgehen


 
DayZ Namalsk ist zu empfehlen. Kannste dir mit dem DayZ-Commander easy runterladen. Die Landschaft erinnert mich an bischen an STALKER


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. November 2012)

Hab mir alle Maps runtergeladen, aber das Spawnen dauer ganz schön lange ist das normal?

Nachdem ich mal die Optionen eingestellt hab (Grafik auf das niedrigste ), kam natürlich gleich ein Spieler und hatte mich mit der Axt umgebracht, sehr freundlich die Leute, und hab nicht rausgefunden wie man reaspawnt hab auf Disconnect gedrückt, standt aber nicht dran.

Wie respawne ich?


----------



## pcfr3ak (4. November 2012)

Abbrechen, Trennen, dann solltest du wieder in der Lobby sein und klickst auf OK.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. November 2012)

Werde ich mir merken 
So, jetzt der 5. Versuch
Beim 2. wurde ich von Battle Eye gekickt
3. Wlan verbindung abgestürtzt >Timeout
4. Alte DayZ Version auf Server.


----------



## Robonator (4. November 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Werde ich mir merken
> So, jetzt der 5. Versuch
> Beim 2. wurde ich von Battle Eye gekickt
> 3. Wlan verbindung abgestürtzt >Timeout
> 4. Alte DayZ Version auf Server.


 
Kleiner Tipp: Benutz das Tool DayZ Commander, dort kannst du auch gleich Filtern das er nur Server auf deiner Version anzeigt 



> Hab mir alle Maps runtergeladen, aber das Spawnen dauer ganz schön lange ist das normal?
> 
> Nachdem ich mal die Optionen eingestellt hab (Grafik auf das niedrigste ), kam natürlich gleich ein Spieler und hatte mich mit der Axt umgebracht, sehr freundlich die Leute, und hab nicht rausgefunden wie man reaspawnt hab auf Disconnect gedrückt, standt aber nicht dran.
> 
> Wie respawne ich?



Je nach Server geht es mal schnell mal langsam. Die Server von Gamed sind z.B. in der Regel echt flott. Es gibt mal solche und mal solche Spieler. Die meisten sind auf Deathmatch aus aber es gibt auch welche die gerne Gruppen bilden oder so... Manche bilden Gruppen und töten dich dann hinterrücks wenn ihr was gutes findet, also immer schön wachsam bleiben


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. November 2012)

Die meisten Server wurden heute auf 1.7.3 geupdated. Was mich stört ist die Combat-Anzeige oben rechts... Was ausserdem blöd ist, ich musste alle Fahrzeuge wieder in meine Base bringen da die Database geupdated wurde und ein neues Schema benutzt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. November 2012)

Hab DayZ Commander hatte die Option aber nicht aktiv.

Hab auch beim 1. Richtiegen Versuch die 1h durchschnitt eingehalten an Lebenszeit.

Wo kann ich denn sehen wie viel Blut ich habe?


----------



## Robonator (4. November 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hab DayZ Commander hatte die Option aber nicht aktiv.
> 
> Hab auch beim 1. Richtiegen Versuch die 1h durchschnitt eingehalten an Lebenszeit.
> 
> Wo kann ich denn sehen wie viel Blut ich habe?


 
Das kannst du nun nur noch unten bei dem Bluttropfen sehen. Wenn der Rot wird dann hast du weniger Blut. Wenn er blinkt dann blutest du grade ^^ Außerdem wird das Game auch sehr grau wenn du wenig Blut hast.


----------



## Fexzz (4. November 2012)

Bah so 'n Rotz. Da will man nach 2 Monaten Pause mal wieder Day Z spielen und nun ist mein CD-Key anscheinend "disabled." Was für 'n Schmarrn.


----------



## -Der Koch- (4. November 2012)

Ich merk mir nun auch immer die Servernummer, da Gepäck im Sterbungsfall an Ort und Stelle bleibt. Hab eben MAL ein netten Sniper getroffen, der die Schule (?-mehre Treppen begehbare Stockwerke) in Elektro verteidigt^^ der spendierte mir eine g17 ..sah ich wohl so hilflos aus :p Nach Tod nochmal gejoint und g17 wiedergefunden. Sniper auch -dann hat aber der Server neustart gehabt.

http://dayzdb.com/map#3.041.081


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2012)

Musste man wo den CD Key eingeben?

Wurde beim Start von DayZ, Arma 2, und Operation Arowhead aufgefordert meinen CD Key von Steam einzugeben.

Verstehe die Auto in DayZ aber nicht richtig, bin gestern auf den Weg nach Cherno mit etwa 40KM/s (Oder was oben stand) gegen etwas gegengefahren und bin sofort aus den Auto ausgesteigen und gestorben.


----------



## DerpDerpington (5. November 2012)

Oh man, da wollte ich mal wieder anfangen zu zocken und dann das: Global Ban

Wie kann das denn sein?  Stört mich zum Glück jetzt nicht so sehr, da ich eh auf die Standalone warten wollte. Aber verwirrt bin ich dennoch.


----------



## -Der Koch- (5. November 2012)

Das gute ist..langzeitspielspaß hat das Teil nicht, es wäre ein echter reallifekiller -.-  
Manche nölen rum das sie alles haben = langweilig
Ich nöl rum das es "REAL" sein soll -aber wenn man stirbt immer wieder alles neu abgraßen muß. ..zwar logisch..aber auch seeehr langweilig-Frustrierend. 

..puh glück gehabt.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2012)

> Das gute ist..langzeitspielspaß hat das Teil nicht, es wäre ein echter reallifekiller -.-



Ähhhm... also... als DayZ sozusagen noch neu war und ich und die Gruppe hier aus dem Forum angefangen hatten zu zocken, saßen wir Tagelang dran und haben gesuchtet... Abend für Abend manchmal sogar bis 5 oder so  
Erst jetzt isses so langweilig geworden...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. November 2012)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> ...Ich nöl rum das es "REAL" sein soll -aber wenn man stirbt immer wieder alles neu abgraßen muß. ..



Welchen Realismusgrad erwartest Du denn ?
-> Nur einen Spawn, wie im echten Leben auch und dann Deckel zu ... ???


----------



## -Der Koch- (5. November 2012)

hmm..real ists auch nicht das ständig alle NUR auf Menschenjagt gehen wenn Zombis überall rumlaufen. Als "einsamer Jäger" sollte es genauso spaß machen. ..schwer erkennbar sein z.b. gegen Sniper die nichts besseres zutun haben als unbewaffnete wegzuballern.
..ich denke State of Decay, wird so..Acardelastiger, mal sehen. -hab da nur News über Facebook.


Also..das doch mist, wenn unser eins keine Waffen findet, weil sie nicht spawnen  oder weggeschnappt wurden. Du dann ins Dorf gehst und erschossen wirst. Selbst auf abwegen,..tauchte mal ein Sniper aus dem Boden auf -.-
Das ist ..gar keine Balance.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2012)

Was Rocket definitiv machen muss ist die Zombies überarbeiten... Sie müssen einfach eine höhere Herausforderung darstellen und es muss sich auch lohnen sie zu töten, sonst wird es immer Deathmatch bleiben.... Von mir aus auch Boss-Zombies einfügen die beim Tot dann eventuell was seltenes fallen lassen, is mir völlig wurscht Hauptsache das Deathmatch wird verhindert bzw reduziert.


----------



## lol2k (5. November 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was Rocket definitiv machen muss ist die  Zombies überarbeiten... Sie müssen einfach eine höhere Herausforderung  darstellen und es muss sich auch lohnen sie zu töten[...]



Absolut! Zombies sollten hin und wieder Nahrung, Flüssigkeit und Medical Supplies mit sich führen, damit es lohnt diese gezielt auszuschalten wenn man sich bspw. in widrigen Gegenden befindet in denen solche Vorräte knapp sind!

Darüber hinaus könnte Rocket DayZ um die Möglichkeit erweitern, Kleidung von getöteten Spielern aufzunehmen! Die Logik, dem Gegner alle Gegenstände, nicht aber sein Outfit zu entlocken begreif ich noch nicht so ganz ..


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2012)

> Absolut! Zombies sollten hin und wieder Nahrung, Flüssigkeit und Medical Supplies mit sich führen, damit es lohnt diese gezielt auszuschalten wenn man sich bspw. in widrigen Gegenden befindet in denen solche Vorräte knapp sind!


Haben sie ja schon öfters mal, allerdings zu kleine Mengen und die meisten wissen es nicht.


----------



## Primer (5. November 2012)

Ich glaube kaum das dies alles dazu beitragen wird die Banditen von ihrem tun abzubringen. Als ob sich Leute mit M107 für ein paar Vorräte der Z's interessieren. Auch seltener Loot bei spezial Z's wird da nicht fruchten. Zwar ist es im ersten Moment sinnvoll die Z's stärker oder intelligenter zu machen, aber was bringt einem das wenn der Sniper außer Reichweite für die KI ist und durch Schüsse keine Nachteile hat. Zumal es dann für Leute die eben in der Nähe der Z's unterwegs sind noch schwieriger wird, einfach weil sie sich noch vorsichtiger und damit langsamer bewegen müssen. Das macht sie zu noch einfacheren Zielen.

 Ich weiß aber auch nicht so recht wie man das Problem wirklich lösen soll. Meiner Meinung nach müsste man das PvP vermehrt auf die mittlere bis kurze Distanz bringen, damit man eben doch zweimal überlegen sollte ob man nun schießt oder nicht (also gepaart mit stärkeren Z's). Oder man fördert irgendwie die zufällige Teambildung, damit sich Leute nicht aus Angst bei Sichtkontakt sofort umbringen wollen. Generel sollte man aber das Handling mit der Sniper erschweren (Wind, Zittern) und für große Waffen (Sniper, MG) eventuell den Rucksack streichen oder die Munition knapper verteilen.


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen, was man so alles braucht, um Day-Z zu zocken. Wenn ich mir die ArmA X - Anniversary Edition kaufe, kann ich dann sofort loszocken? Steam braucht man nicht, wenn man das Spiel net über Steam kauft?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Arma 2 + Arrowhead = Combined operations kostet 25€ bei Steam, mehr brauchst du nicht 

Wenn dus hast helfe ich dir beim DayZ installieren, melde dich einfach bei mir in steam : Steam Community :: ID :: TEAMKlLLER


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2012)

Auf Steam kauf ichs nicht, ich werde mir dann die ArmA X für 50 Fr. geben


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Acha ^^


----------



## Betschi (5. November 2012)

Wobei ich habe gerade gelesen, dass Day-Z bald als Standalone rauskommt. Dann werde ich mol warten


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2012)

Wenn es nicht noch x mal verschoben wird , kann ja alles passieren.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Achso himmel, wundere dich nicht warum die hälfte der Fahrzeuge und Helis weg sind, mein Kumpel hats hinbekommen mit ner mobilen Raketenstation den Tower zu sprengen


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2012)

> Ich weiß aber auch nicht so recht wie man das Problem wirklich lösen soll.


Eine Save-Zone wäre eine Idee. Ein kleines Dorf z.B. in dem man nicht schießen kann. Das könnte ziemlich nützlich sein. Eventuell auch schwarze Bretter wo Spieler Kopfgeld aussetzen können etc etc... 
Was aber auch wichtig wäre um das System mit stärkeren Mobs und deren Drops zu verwirklichen wäre eine Anpassung der Lootspawns jetzt. Dinge wie Waffen müssen einfach um ein vielfaches seltener erscheinen. 
Aber ich denke dadurch würde das ganze eher zu einem Zombie Survival MMO werden ^^ 
Es gibt so viele Dinge die man einführen könnte aber viele bringen auch Nachteile mit sich.


----------



## Fexzz (5. November 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eine Save-Zone wäre eine Idee. Ein kleines Dorf z.B. in dem man nicht schießen kann. Das könnte ziemlich nützlich sein. Eventuell auch schwarze Bretter wo Spieler Kopfgeld aussetzen können etc etc...
> Was aber auch wichtig wäre um das System mit stärkeren Mobs und deren Drops zu verwirklichen wäre eine Anpassung der Lootspawns jetzt. Dinge wie Waffen müssen einfach um ein vielfaches seltener erscheinen.
> Aber ich denke dadurch würde das ganze eher zu einem Zombie Survival MMO werden ^^
> Es gibt so viele Dinge die man einführen könnte aber viele bringen auch Nachteile mit sich.


 
Oh oh! Gleich kommen die bösen War Z Fanboys und sagen dann, dass DayZ das alle von War Z klaut!


----------



## DerpDerpington (6. November 2012)

Ich will einen Zombie spielen können  am besten einen Hunter ^^

BTW: Es gibt War Z Fanboys? Ich versuche das echt objektiv zu betrachten und da sehe ich absolut nichts, was mir bei War Z mehr Spielspaß bereiten würde. Also ich hab das auch schon gespielt ^^


----------



## arkim (6. November 2012)

Russische Server sind schon was tolles. Irgendein Russe war aufm global Chat und hat alle per Mikro vollgelabert. Ich habe dann rumgetönt, er soll mal ruhig sein und nach Cherno kommen, dann kill ich ihn. Tja, da hat er gleich drauf reagiert. Plötzlich stand er neben mir im Godmode und iich sah auch schon "You are Dead". Toll. Oft sinds ja die Serverbetreiber, die sich dann richtig toll fühlen.


----------



## lol2k (6. November 2012)

Nur die Russen haben Vorurteile


----------



## -Der Koch- (6. November 2012)

Jop..ich konnt es auch antesten..War Z -keine Spannung kommt da auf. Irgendwie Kitchig das Game. Mal sehen vielleicht wird es gepatcht was interviews so anzeigen. Sehr viele Cheater.. Ständige unterlegenheit weil immer irgendwer dich wegballert. Day Z ist durch die größe..vielleicht die überlebenschance höher, aber ständig spielen sich irgendwelche Leute auf, bei denen alle Sicherungen durch sind :p


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. November 2012)

Es gibt gute Neuigkeiten:

DayZ: Namalsk


----------



## arkim (7. November 2012)

Ich habe auf dieses Kackspiel keinen Bock mehr. Zumindest heute nicht mehr. Ich spiele, um auch mal Spaß zu haben und nicht nur das Gras wachsen zu hören. Ist sowieso schon nicht mehr viel los. Und was passiert mir?

4x !!! Respawn in Kamenka, natürlich auch noch ganz außen
1x Krutoy, sehr bescheiden, Selbstmord auch weiter weg
- Jetzt wieder Kamenka

Die Attitüde "wir wissen, wie Du zu spielen hast" raubt meine Zeit.


----------



## lol2k (7. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dieses Kackspiel keinen Bock mehr. Zumindest heute nicht mehr. Ich spiele, um auch mal Spaß zu haben und nicht nur das Gras wachsen zu hören.



Schwere Empfehlung um mal vom Chernarus-Frust runterzukommen und frischen Wind in DayZ einkehren zu lassen - die Wintermap namens Namalsk
Kann dir die Karte nur ans Herz legen, denn...

"[...] _auf Namalsk werden sich die Überlebenden durch eine winterliche  Landschaft schlagen müssen und es auch mit einigen neuen Zombie-Klassen  zu tun bekommen. Wie die Feature-Liste auf nightstalkers.cz zur  Fanmade-Map Namalsk bereits verrät, wird durch weniger vorhandene  Essens- und Trink-Vorräte die Schwierigkeit enorm angehoben. Auch die  niedrigen Temperaturen der verschneiten Map stellen eine Gefahr dar. Wer  also nicht erfrieren möchte, muss sich ausreichend wärmende Kleidung  suchen. Zudem fügen die Modder zwei weitere Helikopter hinzu, die sich  Spieler wieder in aufwändigen Such- und Reparatur-Arbeiten  zusammenschrauben können_."


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. November 2012)

Ich kann das nur bestätigen !

Mittlerweile, bin ich wieder so heiß auf DayZ / Namalksk, dass ich mich nach Feierabend auf dem Heimweg schon richtig freue, auf die kommende Runde / den kommenden Überlebenskampf in Namalsk !

Am besten kommt das Ganze natürlich, wenn man nicht alleine ist, sonder mit 5 oder mehr Leuten durch die Winterlandschaft zieht...
und ich muss sagen, in den letzten Tagen ist wieder Leben in unsere kleine Community gekommen - macht richtig Laune !

Unabhängig davon ist es auch in diesem Thread zu beobachten, dass langsam wieder 2 oder mehr Posts am Tag zu verzeichnen sind, was in den letzten Wochen nicht umbedingt der Fall war...


----------



## Fexzz (7. November 2012)

So, grade eben vom Keyseller 'nen neuen Key als Ersatz geschickt bekommen, heute Abend dann auch mal wieder Day Z auskramen. Namalsk hab ihc auch schon viel gutes von gehört, hab ich mir auch schon heruntergeladen.

Wie verhält sich das mit dem ganzen PK denn derzeit? Ist die Community immernoch so schießwütig wie vor 6 Monaten?


----------



## lol2k (7. November 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ist die Community immernoch so schießwütig wie vor 6 Monaten?



Das ist ganz unterschiedlich, so pauschal lässt sich das wohl kaum mit einem "ja" oder "nein" beantworten. Wir haben schon mit einem anderen Team Vehicles getauscht, das lief komplett friedlich ab und ich selbst habe schon mehrmals mit fremden Spielern kooperiert. Der aktivierte Sidechannel auf einem Großteil der Server bringt die Spieler wieder mehr zusammen, da außerhalb der Sicht-/Schussweite auch mal kommuniziert weren kann! Das andere den Sidechat dazu nutzen um gezielt Jagd auf Spieler zu machen bleibt aber weiterhin ein Risiko-/Spaßfaktor


----------



## -Der Koch- (7. November 2012)

Ein Teulfelskreis wie ich so höre, Jeder Newbee wird anfangs oft erschossen, dieser sich irgendwann "rächt" und selber schießt..-echt Paranoid wird, weil eben fast alle schießen. -schieß ich nun auch, wenn ich mal eine waffe finden würde, was nicht der Fall war in den letzten Tagen. 

Gestern machte ich mein eigenen Spaß draus, "wie lang halte ich durch in Cherno" zwischen Snipern, und anderen Waffenbesitzern, strich ich mit meiner Axt umher ^^ Sniper beschuß machte ich richtungsentsprechend aus, und lief Parallel zur schußrichtung an Mauern entlang (kein Problem dank meiner Soundkarte) Niemand traf mich.. Dachte nun kannst die Feuerwehr und dann den Supermarkt in angriff nehmen. Dort trieben sich schon einige herum, durch langes verstecken und bespannern erreichte ich die Feuerwehr..schloß alle Türen..war sogar ganz oben..schaute, aber niemand sah mich anscheint ^^ ..dann in den Supermarkt..auch keine Waffe gefunden, aber alles an Ausrüstung...Map,Uhr Kopass..Zelt..zckech Rucksack. Ich hörte stimmen "Supermarkt ist einer" ..ich rausgerannt und weg, erstmal, richtung Balota..dort auf dem Flugfeld auch keine Waffe für mich. Dachte,.. nochmal nach Cherno durch den Wald.. "ob das so richtig ist übers freie Feld zu Wandern?" Legte mich ins Gras und schaute auf die Stadt, paar Minuten vergingen..ein Rascheln hintermir..Typ mit Gewehr und Tod war ich.
Also Cherno über den Hafen zu erreichen war bisher immer einfacher für mich..aber spannent allemale..

Traut niemanden..viele kommen dir mir "freund" und Axten dann auf dich ein, um deine Ausrüstung zu Checken.
Also erst erschlagen dann Fragen


----------



## lol2k (7. November 2012)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Also erst erschlagen dann Fragen


 
Willkommen in DayZ- du hast das Prinzip verstanden


----------



## lol2k (8. November 2012)

Sry für den Doppelpost, allerdings habe ich eine News ausgegraben, die den ein oder anderen sicherlich interessieren dürfte und der zu einer interessanten Fragestellung führt: _Verwendung von Echtgeld in DayZ? _
Die Antwort findiger Modder lautet:* DayZ Bounty*

Die Idee: 

Der Spieler erhält eine exklusive "Clubmitgliedschaft" für Server, auf denen die speziell vom Team gemoddete Map Chernarus bereit gestellt wird. 
DayZ-Bounty Spielern, sprich Clubmitgliedern, werden sogennante "Pakete" angeboten, die zu je $5, $10, $15 oder $20 erhältlich sind. Diese Pakete bestimmen, wieviele Spielerleben auf dem Konto des Spielers gutgeschrieben sind. Außerdem ist in allen "Paketen" ein sogenanntes "basic gear" mit inbegriffen (Was darin enthalten ist und ob sich dieses je nach "Paket" nochmals voneinander unterscheidet, verraten die Entwickler jedoch nicht)

Das Prinzip: 

Jeder Kill eines Zombies, Survivors, Bandits oder eines "_Outlaws_" (Der Bandit mit den meisten Kills) lässt den Spieler Geld verdienen. Jedes der Ziele hat einen anderen (Geld-)Wert / bounty. Spieler empfangen ihre Bezahlung dann durch Paypal.
Nachfolgend eine Übersicht:



Zombies: $0.10 per 10 killed
Survivors: $0.05
Bandits: $0.25
The Outlaw: $5.00, with value on their head increasing $0.25 per hour of in-game time

Interessante Randbemerkung eines Entwicklers: 
_“We haven’t gone through alpha yet, and that’s when we’re going to  start doing all the mock money before we set prices,” says Ortiz. “We’re  basically trying to keep all the money in-game, where there’s no  overflow of cash, but we’re not spending money to do it as well,” says  Stewart_

Um das System in DayZ integrieren zu können, bedarf es einer zusätzlichen Mod, der Kills bestätigt und genauer spezifiziert, also wie und wodurch ein Spieler niedergestreckt wurde. 
“We have a program that registers all kinds of kills. Headshots,  all that stuff,” says Ortiz. “It’s the same way  all that is registered within the game already, but we have a program  that records it all. The player ID, their name, who they killed, what  they killed, when they killed it.”


Der Hintergrund: 

Die Entwickler fokussieren eine bessere Balance des Spiels. Durch eine Überarbeitung der Map Chernarus würde der Spieler mehr in den PVP geworfen werden, Zombies somit eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Sinn und Zweck sei es, den Schwerpunkt des Spiels zu verschieben. So soll etwa die Menge des Loots erhöht, die Chance dabei jedoch "high-level" Waffen zu finden, abgesenkt werden. Spieler sollen dadurch schneller ausreichend grundlegende Gegenstände an die Hand bekommen um schneller ins Spiel zu finden. Die Entwickler versichern: Wir wollen DayZ nicht in ein Battlefield 3 oder Call of Duty verwandeln. Spieler sollen durch die Modifikation eine höhere Herausforderung erhalten. 
“It comes down to community. We want them to speak up if things are  going on in the game that they see. They can speak up and say, ‘Hey, I  saw this guy teleporting around.’ ‘I saw this guy camping on a spawn  point and killing people.We’re trying to be as open with them as they  are with us."


Meine Meinung: Eine interessante Idee die jedoch so einige Haken und  Fragen mit sich bringt und für viel Diskussionsstoff sorgen dürfte!



Quelle
HP von DayZ Bounty







_Update:_

Natürlich hat die Reaktion seitens Bohemia Interactive nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. So ließ DayZs Produktionsassistent Matthew Lightfoot vor ein paar Stunden per E-Mail verlauten:

“The DayZ development team and Bohemia Interactive is not involved or  has had any contact with DayZ Bounty and it’s creators.
While we fully support modifications created by the  community, to improve the gaming experience for players of DayZ and ArmA  II, we do not support their creators putting a cost on them. As  commercially exploiting their small additions to DayZ undermines the  work done by the original team.​ We believe that the elements of gambling that DayZ Bounty introduces  challenges the basic game design aspects that DayZ is built upon. It  changes the focus of DayZ from being a creative, enjoyable, gritty  gaming experience to a game that is based almost solely on financial  gain and that is notsomething we want to be associated with.”​
Quelle


----------



## -Der Koch- (8. November 2012)

So viel Waffen gibs nun auch nicht, ..gut ich nahm mir vor mal öfter einen Jägerstand zu besuchen, aber ständig liegt da auch nichts, zumal sie auch nicht immer nachspawnen. So find ich das Gefühls mäßig Ok.

hmm..wenn alle mit einer Ak rumlaufen wär die Gefahr groß, das es ein Battlefield wird. So wie es ist, bleibt die Spannung doch sehr hoch.
Dies spiel ist ja schon "etwas neues" ,sind wir gespannt was da noch alles auf uns zukommt....

Über dies bezahlen..was ich zu höre von einem Kumpel ist erschreckend, da geben einige bei APB 700eu minimum, viele weit über 1000eu aus für DAS Spiel, für neue Autos..Waffen ect..  -dies weiß er durch seine Facebookgruppe, wo einige Posten was sie so haben..


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2012)

Gottseidank. Dieses Day-Z Bounty find ich überhaupt nicht gut. Die sollen einfach 'ne ingame Währung hinzufügen, und dann soll man einfach selbst Kopfgelder auf Spieler setzen können, fertig.


Genauso wars damals bei Star Wars Galaxy und das hat dort ganz hervorragend funktioniert.


Der Bounty-Kram ist übrigens NICHT von Bohemia abgesegnet. http://www.stern.de/spiele/vorschau...-von-bohemia-interactive-untersagt-11817.html


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. November 2012)

GermandayZ.de - Das 1. und Größte Deutsche DayZ Forum - DayZ Deutschland Germany | Das deutsche DayZ Forum German Arma2 Day-Z Mod Community - Index

Celle - eine richtig nette Map und deutsche Community !

Zum dowloaden muss man sich zwar registrieren, aber das lohnt sich definitiv !


----------



## lol2k (8. November 2012)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Celle - eine richtig nette Map und deutsche Community!



Haha, viel zu gut - meine Mom wohnt dort! 
Das werd ich mir später mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. November 2012)

Leuteee ich steig wieder in DayZ ein... Kann mir bitte wer noch mal den Startparameter für die Verknüpfung geben und mir bitte sagen welche Version grade ist? Ich wäre euch Dankbar


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (8. November 2012)

Aktuelle Version = 1.7.3

Startparameter : -mod=@dayz


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. November 2012)

Danke


----------



## -Der Koch- (9. November 2012)

Super..irgendson Deppen Admin vom UK Server Kickte mich mit Verbindungsabbruch, das nicht mal meine Schrotflinte  gespeichert blieb. Meine erste.. ich erschoß ein Typen der mich lange verfolgte..er log mir vor das er Blut brauchte, er hatte aber kein Packet bei. -Weil das sollte er mir zeigen, aber wollt er nicht. Im Wald musste er dran glauben,..ich hörte stimmen..wie "ja hab ihn" und dann Verbindungsabbruch -.- ..unfair dabei hat er mich provoziert.


----------



## JawMekEf (9. November 2012)

Snake und butter_milch, hab euch heute in der DayZ-Taviania Lobby gesehen.  
Die Russen im Side Channel ^^


----------



## arkim (9. November 2012)

Und wieder nen neuen Hack heute auf Ru 3 erlebt. Diese News-Schlagzeile "AAN NEWS: ...", die teil irgendeiner Kampgne war (OA?), die war dauerhaft in DayZ, und zwar mit dem Text "AAN NEWS: Russia is GAY" - leider habe ich keinen Screenshot hinbekommen, weil ich vergaß, dass man per Optionen ja als Fenster darstellen lassen kann.

EDIT: Das hier wurde verwendet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8z7Rof0uxc

Bäh, heute hat so nen Idiot in der Elektro-School auf mich geschossen obwohl im Globalen Chat angeblich Friendly, aber ich habe in aus allen Rohren gekillt. Mit fast kein Blut und gelegentlicher Ohnmacht wartete ich in einem Raum auf Rettung... Doch dann brach ich mir ein Bein an den Stühlen, hing da fest--- und verblutete mangels Bandage.


----------



## -Der Koch- (9. November 2012)

Schule, Feuerwehr und Supermarkt..triffst immer auf jemanden. Die Schule kann man direkt von vorne aus einer Gartenlaube beobachten


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. November 2012)

Alter ich weiß nicht aber irgendwie hält mich das game nicht so wie früher ...


----------



## Sharidan (9. November 2012)

Tut es auch nicht. 
War vor ein paar Tagen wiedermal auf dem Server von Shona... Bin bisserl rum in der Gegend, aber dann wieder raus. 
Einerseits hätte es schon was, aber auf der anderen Seite, wenn man mal Public fast alle guten Sachen hatte, mit Helis geflogen ist, jedes Ende der Map mal gesehen hat juckt einem das Game
nicht mehr.
Da ich keiner bin der PVP mag, geh ich auch net auf Player Jagdt, daher warte ich jetzt mal auf die Standalone Version und schau dann wieder rein.

WarZ würd mich zwar interessieren, aber für den Alpha/Beta zahle ich keine 20€. Bei DayZ musste ich mir zwar ARMA II kaufen, aber da bekomm ich wenigstens was, wenn mir DayZ net gefallen hätte.


----------



## lol2k (10. November 2012)

Man, ich schein ja momentan echt mehr vom Glück gesegnet zu sein als manch anderer hier was die DayZ-Motivation angeht  
Einerseits erlebe mit den Jungs hier aus dem Forum immer mal wieder gut Action, wenn wir als größere Banditengruppe durch die Welt streifen, andererseits zock ich gelegentlich mit völlig fremden Spielern dank Sidechat, was sich wiederrum ganz anders spielt! Habe erst heute Nacht mit zwei Holländern 3 Autos gefunden und komplett Namalsk gelootet. Alles lief komplett freundlich über die Bühne, sogar als sich zwei weitere angeschlossen haben. Letzendlich haben wir davon profitiert, jeder hatte zum Ende hin gutes bis sehr gutes equipment. Einfach mal auf die Leute zugehen per sidechat wenn nur wenige drauf sind -da bilden sich manchmal die unterschiedlichsten Teams und Gruppierungen. Obs dann immer so friedlich bleibt wie bei mir heute Nacht, vermag ich allerdings nicht zu versprechen 
Aber eines ist sicher -so kommt frischer Wind und Motivation in die Bude, grad auf anderen Karten als Chernarus, da es immer wieder etwas Neues zu entdecken gibt! 



Das Video passt zwar nicht ganz, da es sich um Arma 2 handelt, aber da sieht man mal wie intensiv man Kooperation und Teamplay umsetzen kann, Hut ab! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwPhCnNnQRs


----------



## -Der Koch- (10. November 2012)

Ich hatte auch noch kein Spiel was nicht langweilig wurde  Hier sehe ich es als Sportliche herrausvorderung, und wenn man auf Spieler trifft,..agieren die immer unterschiedlich, da hält sich die Spielfreude etwas. Vielleicht werd ich genau deswegen keinen Heli zusammen bauen wollen, es sei denn ich kann mal eine ganze Gruppe wegrotzen um einen zubekommen 
Lingor hatte ich kurz angespielt, auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## arkim (12. November 2012)

lol2k schrieb:


> zock ich gelegentlich mit völlig fremden Spielern dank Sidechat, was sich wiederrum ganz anders spielt!



Abschaffung des Side Chat hat dem Spiel auch reichlich geschadet und Langeweile einziehen lassen. Realismus hin oder her, es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß sich im globalen Chat abzusprechen, nach Hilfe zu fragen, sich zu verbünden usw... Deswegen spiele ich auch gerne, trotz häufigen Teleports usw... auf RU-Servern, auf vielen ist der Sidechat an.


----------



## asra1l (13. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Abschaffung des Side Chat hat dem Spiel auch reichlich geschadet und Langeweile einziehen lassen.


 
Wenn dir in DayZ langweilig wird machst du was falsch.
Spiel mit anderen zusammen die sich auf der Map und im Spiel auskennen im TS, 
und du wirst den Sidechat nicht vermissen.

Auf Servern wo es an ist benutze ich es nur um Leute zu verarschen,
ansonsten nervt es eigentlich nur.

Auf privaten Servern ist es leider vermehrt wieder eingeschaltet.
Ich wünsche mir zumindest eine Option wie beim Debug Monitor, wo ich den Mist einfach
abschalten kann. Dann sollen sich die Kids meinetwegen austoben!


----------



## -Der Koch- (13. November 2012)

Da teilen sich echt die Meinungen, wärent ich erst dachte Sidechat off = mehr Realismuss und Spannung. Denke ich nun das es ganz lustig ist mal andere nachzulesen, und es behebt doch die langeweile nach einiger Spielzeit. 
So wie spawnen in Kamenka oder irgendwo im nirgendwo will auch keiner mehr. Auch das anfängliche Robbing als Noob ist nicht mehr so spannend, da renn wir einfach durch und schütteln die Zombis durch zickzack und Kreislaufen ab.

Ein ganz großer Pluspunkt für die Spiel..hab eine Gruppe belauscht erst nur über Direct Chat-Voice aber. Und je näher ich denen kam destso deutlicher wurde die Richtung herrausgefiltert, so machte ich schnell das Gebäude aus, und es klang als könnte ich sie durch Mauern belauschen   -fand ich toll die brachten ein neuen Freund das schießen bei, standen oben auf der Treppe im Hotel.
Ein hab ich gekillt der den hintereingang des Hotels bewachte und dann kam ein Sniper runter, ich drückte zwar Schießen aber mein Gewehr wollte nicht..lag oder so.. = ich tot , war aber gut.


----------



## lol2k (13. November 2012)

Mir wurde heute deutlich aufgezeigt wie kurzweilig das Leben eines einsamen Banditen doch manchmal sein kann!
Bin auf Namalsk bei Vorkuta gestartet und hörte schon nach wenigen Minuten Schüsse aus den großen Apartements. Wollte den Spieler jagen, allerdings war er mir einen Schritt vorraus. Zwar gab ich den ersten Schuss ab, traf aber lediglich seine Beine - er erwischte mich jedoch zweimal im Oberkörper. LeeEnfield vs. LeeEnfield  Nachdem ich aus dem Koma erwacht war, wurde der Spieler bereits von Zombies attaktiert, was ihn aber nicht daran hinderte einen zweiten, diesmal tödlichen Schuss abzufeuern. 
Mein nächster Spawnpoint war Tara Habour - von dort aus ging es natürlich Richtung Hospital und Supermarkt. Auf dem Weg dorthin entdeckte ich einen weißen Pickup und gratulierte dem Schützen zu seinem Treffer - da sollte man ja sportlich bleiben 
Nach einem kleinen Plausch wurde ersichtlich, dass wir uns beide die Ballerei auch sparen und gemeinsam looten hätten gehen können. Nachdem ich das Basis-Equipement wieder zusammen hatte, fuhr ich meinen ehemaligen Gegner abholen und es ging ab zu Object All. Binnen 60 Minuten hatte ich dadurch "warm clothing", eine DMR, genug Magazine, Medical Supplies sowie Flüssigkeits- und Nahrungsvorrat. 

Manchmal lohnt es sich in den Sidechat zu schreiben - nicht jeder will einen gleich ne Dose Bohnen an den Kopf werfen und danach mit der Axt zurecht stutzen! Echt klasse dass wieder mehr Spieler zusammenarbeiten, erinnert es doch an die Anfangszeit von DayZ


----------



## -Der Koch- (13. November 2012)

Ich will das aber, heut ein vom Fahrrad geholt, ein aus dem Jeep geballert der wild hupent durch Elektro fuhr. Der hatte wohl langeweile..ich allerdings auch. Das blöde..ich wollte ihn ausnehmen, stehe an seiner Leiche.. da wurd ich auch erschossen ^^ nun freut sich ein dritter. Mist mit dem Teil hätte ich die ganze Map erkunden können


----------



## lol2k (13. November 2012)

In DayZ wird der Darwinismus gelebt - vom Jäger zum Gejagten!
Selektion in seiner reinsten Form


----------



## -Der Koch- (14. November 2012)

Richtig, jeder Jäger ist selbst der nächste..


----------



## lol2k (14. November 2012)

Gar nicht mal schlecht gemacht der Trailer zu DayZ (_fanmade_)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpesKFfe6Z4


----------



## arkim (15. November 2012)

Sidechat macht schon Spaß. Da kann man mal auch schön auf dicke Hose machen oder sich leichter verbünden. Oder einfach mal schwräges Zeug labern.
Heute habe ich mit jemand anders Elektro gerockt und alles weggemäht. Später dann halt große Fresse gehabt, schön mit der M107 Kontrolle gehabt, ein paar unbewaffnete gekillt, richtig fies gewesen - und die Rache nur so herbeigerufen. Das hat die Spieler schon herbeigelockt. Na ja, irgendwann gings dann eben schief 

Und auf RU2 war so ein irrer irgendwo um Elektro, ich hab mich nur schlappgelacht. Der schrieb immer irgendwie "GUY IN FIRESTATION: ARE YOU A SINNER?" - wenn der dann nicht geantwortet hat oder gesagt hat, er sei kein Sünder, dann war das die falsche Antwort und er tot. Danach liest man dann immer die Beschwerden über das Erschiessen im Sidechat, auch sehr lustig. Ich könnt mich manchmal kaputtlachen. Also mich stört der Chat nicht.

Hier mal an die n00bs, was DayZ oft bedeutet. Fliegende Boote und so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kGGqhGpVASA#t=797s
Dass ich respawnte und da jeweils erwartet wurde, hatte ich auch schon oft.


----------



## doceddy (15. November 2012)

Hey Leute, hat sich eigentlich viel getan seit der Version 1725? Habe nämlich paar Monate nicht mehr gezockt und weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt da wieder einzusteigen..


----------



## lol2k (15. November 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hat sich eigentlich viel getan seit der Version 1725? Habe nämlich paar Monate nicht mehr gezockt und weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt da wieder einzusteigen..



Mit *1.7.3* (Aktueller Patch) folgende Änderungen:

*
Bugfixes*

- Gebäude prüfen Zeltplatzierung, dadurch ist es nicht länger möglich Zelte in Gebäuden zu errichten
- Zelte werden nun mit einem Klick errichtet
- Funktion zur Überprüfung ob man in einem Gebäude ist wurde gefixt
- Fahrzeug Schaden funktioniert nun korrekt
- Vollständig zerstörte Fahrzeuge werden nun korrekt in der DB markiert
- Zelte werden nun korrekt zur DB hinzugefügt und auch wieder entfernt
- Nahrung & Wasser können nun nicht länger zu sich genommen werden wenn es sich nicht im Spielerinventar befindet
-  Es ist nicht länger möglich zu essen, trinken, ein Zelt aufzustellen,  Kleidung anzulegen, Sandsäcke aufzustellen, Stacheldraht aufzustellen,  Panzersperren aufzustellen, medizinische Vorräte einzunehmen ohne das  Item auch zu verbrauchen
- Es ist nicht länger möglich Äxte zu erstellen wenn man bereits eine besitzt
- Das ändern des Spieler-Skins heilt nicht mehr Knochenbrüche, doppelt nicht mehr Items und setzt die Munition nicht mehr zurück
- Duping durch Rucksäcke und Zombie-Leichen ist nicht mehr möglich
- Es sollte nun nicht mehr möglich sein bei einem frischen Spawn ohnmächtig zu werden
- Man kann nicht mehr unendlich viel Fleisch an einem Lagerfeuer kochen
-  Es sollte nicht mehr möglich sein, dass zwei Spieler das gleiche Item  aufheben und beide es im Inventar haben obwohl vorher nur eins  existierte
- Man kann nicht länger mehrere Zelte generieren durch ab- und aufbauen von einem Zelt
- Man kann nicht länger Essen, Trinken und Kleidung wechseln während man sich in einem Fahrzeug befindet
- Zombie Sterbeanimationen sind nicht länger verzögert
- (Server) Synchronisation von Ausrüstungsobjekten passiert nun aufgrund des Radius, nicht nur im Menü
- (Server) Fahrzeug Positionen werden nun mit Client Positionen aktualisiert
- (Server) Fahrzeuge speichern Treibstoff korrekt

*Neuerungen*

- Zelte können nicht mehr auf Beton oder Asphalt aufgestellt werden
- Fahrzeug Reparatur Menü wurde aktualisiert
-  Fahrzeug Reparatur Menü listet nun alle beschädigten Teile unabhängig  davon ob man das zur Reparatur nötige Item im Inventar hat oder nicht
- Fahrzeug Reparatur Menü lässt den Spieler nun wissen welche Items er für die Reparatur eines bestimmten Teiles benötigt
- Die Toolbox wird nun für alle Reparaturen benötigt
-  Neues Kampf-System: Wenn der Spieler eine Waffe abfeuert, ein Spieler  in der Nähe eine Waffe abfeuert oder Kugeln/Objekte in der Nähe  einschlagen geht man in "Combat"-Modus. Dadurch wird der Abort Button  deaktiviert und bei Alt-F4 oder Abbruch des ArmA Tasks wird der  Charakter sofort getötet und hinterlässt einen Leichnahm.
- Alt-F4 öffnet nun das Status-Menü anstatt das Spiel abzubrechen
- Combat hat einen 30 Sekunden Timer








Der kommende Communitypatch *1.7.4* wird folgende Änderungen beinhalten:



[NEU]     Mi17_Civilian Nun verfügbar.
[NEU]     AH6X Nun verfügbar.
[NEU]     An2_TK_EP1 Nun verfügbar.
[NEU]     BAF_Offroad_D Nun verfügbar.
[_NEU]_ BAF_Offroad_W Nun verfügbar.
[NEU]     “Save” Button wurde aus dem Aktionsmenü entfernt.
[NEU]     Neues Combat Modus Symbol (G17).
[NEU]     Aktualisertes Geschlechter-Auswahl Menü
[NEU]     Man kann keine Zelte mehr im Wasser platzieren.
 

Momentan wird die Bewaffnung der neuen Helikopter auf eine  ausgeglichene Ebene mit dem UH1H gehoben.
 


[UPDATED] Combat Logging “Fired Near” Radius für Kugeleinschlag wurde auf 8 Meter begrenzt.
[UPDATED] “In Combat” Timer wird nach dem Tod auf “Not in Combat gesetzt.
[UPDATED] Arm- und Beinverletzungen erhalten nun den richtigen Schadenswert.
 

[Fixed]   Weibliche Banditen Skins nun ebenfalls verfügbar.
[Fixed]   Weibliche Skins haben nun die Möglichkeit Ghilies zu tragen.
[Fixed]   Fallschirm wurde repariert so dass Heliabsprünge nicht mehr tötlich enden.
[Fixed]   Fahrzeuge und Helikopter können nicht mehr dupliziert werden und reparieren sich auch nicht mehr selbst.
[Fixed]   Debug Menü Auswahl wird nicht länger angezeigt.
[Fixed]   Singleplayer Menü gesperrt.
 *Hunde:*


Hunde können überall auf der Map gefunden werden.
Hunde müssen mit einem Stück rohem Fleisch gezähmt werden.
Gezähmte Hunde können kontrolliert werden (dies ist derzeit noch limitiert).
Einmal gezähmt folgt euch euer Hund automatisch bis Ihr ihm eine andere Anweisung gebt.
Hunde benötigen Futter (Raw Meat) Neues Symbol wird erscheinen!
Hunde benötigen Wasser (WaterBottle) Neues Symbol wird erscheinen!
Hunde können nach deren Tod geschlachtet werden um rohes Fleisch zu erhalten.
 

Momentan noch Fehler beim Angreifen und Einsteigen in Fahrzeugen.
 *Grundlegende Steuerung:*


Sit – Sagt deinem Hund dass er sich hinsetzen soll.
Lie – Sagt deinem Hund dass er sich hinlegen soll.
Stay – Gibt deinem Hund den Auftrag die Position zu halten. Hunde verlassen dich wenn sie zu lange allein gelassen werden.
Track – Gibt deinem Hund den Auftrag das nächste Tier zu finden innerhalb 900 meter.
Call – Ruft deinen Hund zurück. (Beendet alle bisherigen Anweisungen).
 *Probleme mit Hunden:*


Hunde können bei Berg auf und Berg ab laufen und bei Treppen feststecken; Langsames fortbewegen führt hier zum Ziel.
Hund verlieren manchmal ihr Herrchen und folgen euch erst wieder  wenn ihr auf sie zu geht. Die “Call Dog” Funktion behebt dieses Problem  manchmal.
Manchmal wiederholt der Hund die “Sitz” Position wenn er neben einem Spieler wartet.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2012)

> - Man kann nicht länger Essen, Trinken und Kleidung wechseln während man sich in einem Fahrzeug befindet


Wo ist der Sinn'? 


> und bei Alt-F4 oder Abbruch des ArmA Tasks wird der Charakter sofort getötet und hinterlässt einen Leichnahm.


Ja supi, was ist wenn das Game mal abschmiert?


----------



## lol2k (15. November 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja supi, was ist wenn das Game mal abschmiert?



Hm.. mist, das hätte ich nochmal überarbeiten müssen - der Punkt stieß auf große Kritik, daher hat das Feature erst gar nicht den Weg ins Spiel gefunden.
Es erscheint bloß eine Meldung auf dem Server dass man Combat-Loggin betrieben hat , außerdem erfolgt ein Eintrag in den Serverlogs - einsehbar für den Admin (Um dich später auf eine Bannliste zu setzen).







*Edit:*

Na- mal ein bisschen Fallout-Feeling in DayZ gefällig? Weg vom Hochglanz-Militärequipment - hin zu abgenutzten Waffen und ganz offensichtlich herrschendem Mangel an Ressourcen?
Dann schaut euch mal den Mod "DayZ 2017" an.

Hier im Link findet ihr eine Beschreibung des Mods sowie dazugehörige Bilder um auf den Geschmack zu kommen 



*

Edit2:

*Rocket hat kürzlich ein Interview gegeben, indem ein paar interessante Details zur Standalone preisgegeben werden:
*


Interviewer:* Gibt es noch einige Features über die du bezüglich der Standalone-Version sprechen kannst?

*Rocket:*  Es gibt zahlreiche Dinge die im Zusammenhang mit dem  Konstruktions-System stehen. Worauf wir uns allerdings ganz besonders  konzentrieren, ist es sämtliche Fehler vollständig auszumerzen. Alle  kommenden Features werden penibel überprüft bevor sie endgültig  implementiert und stabil veröffentlicht werden. Die Benutzeroberfläche,  das Ragdoll-System, eine Art von unterirdischem Konstruktionssystem –  das werden die Elemente der Alpha-Fassung von DayZ Standalone sein. Wenn  dies erledigt ist und steht, widmen wir uns den Problemen wie den  Hackern, Zombie-Wegfindungen und so weiter, und werden anschließend  ambitionierter was die bestehenden Spielelemente anbetrifft.

*Interviewer:* Man könnte also sagen, ihr bastelt an einer Art “DayZ Startversion”, dem echten “DayZ-Beginn”, fehlerfrei, stabil…

*Rocket* Genau, wir wollen genug reinpacken um die Leute glücklich zu machen,  trotz der entstehenden Kosten beim “Upgrade”. Also eine stabile, perfekt  funktionierende, sehr toll entwickelte Standalone-Version des Spiels.
[...]
*Interviewer:* Wir haben auch ein paar Fragen aus unserer Community an dich erhalten. _Soxbomb_  fragt zum Beispiel: “Gibt es irgendetwas was du gerne bei  DayZ-Standalone machen würdest, was nicht mit der Arma  2-Engine möglich  war?”

*Rocket:* Definitiv das Konstruktionssystem. Wir  mussten ein komplett neues Engine-Element erschaffen um ein  Konstruktionssystem umzusetzen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Ich mag  Red Faction als Spiel sehr und wie es mit zerstörbarem Terrain umgeht.  Und wenn wir so etwas mit den unterirdischen Gebäuden machen könnten,  mit der Möglichkeit zu graben, das wäre schon sehr cool. Dies umzusetzen  ist jedoch eine große Herausforderung und wir werden das im Detail erst  nach dem Release der Standalone-Version angehen.
Und jetzt wo wir die Standalone-Version haben können wir uns diesen  ganzen Dingen annehmen und sie überarbeiten. Wie zum Beispiel die ganzen  Animationen, nicht nur von Zombies, sondern auch vom Spieler und  insbesondere den Verletzungsanimationen. Wenn man also verletzt wird,  dann humpelt man auch. Es gibt hier also viel zu machen, aber all dies  wird in der Standalone-Version implementiert sein.


Quelle
Bilder Standalone-Version


----------



## arkim (19. November 2012)

Ich wurde heute teleportiert, mit allen anderen ans NW Airfield - und die Scripter haben Fahrzeuge gespawnt und alle gekillt - nur mich nicht, ich hatte keine Waffen und die Hände hochgenommen. Naja, habe die Leute dann gefragt, ob sie mich mit dem Auto nach Elektro bringen und wurde dann in Überschallgeschindigkeit von zweien hingebracht. Wie die das genau machen, weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls waren wir in wenigen Sekunden da.

Ach ja, die Cheater. Den hier fand ich ganz witzig: Twitch


----------



## lol2k (20. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute teleportiert, mit allen anderen ans NW Airfield - und die Scripter haben Fahrzeuge gespawnt und alle gekillt - nur mich nicht, ich hatte keine Waffen und die Hände hochgenommen. Naja, habe die Leute dann gefragt, ob sie mich mit dem Auto nach Elektro bringen und wurde dann in Überschallgeschindigkeit von zweien hingebracht. Wie die das genau machen, weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls waren wir in wenigen Sekunden da.
> 
> Ach ja, die Cheater. Den hier fand ich ganz witzig: Twitch


 

Na das Gecheate dürfte in spätestens 4 Wochen stark zurückgehen, denn Bohemia Interactive gab vor ein paar Stunden bekannt, dass die Standalone im Dezember erhältlich sein wird. 
Man wolle sich noch nicht auf einen bestimmten Tag festlegen - fest stünde aber, dass die DayZ-Standalone noch vor Weihnachten für den potentiellen Käufer zur Verfügung stehen werde! 

*Facts:*

The game will be released _in an Alpha build for a low price point._
DayZ will be available on Steam.
Rocket is project lead for DayZ at Bohemia Interactive.
DayZ is set to follow the Minecraft pricing and development model.
There will be continued support for DayZMOD alongside DayZ game.
Running on "Arma 2.5" engine. Will include an updated Chernarus map, and new weather system.

_Quelle_


----------



## arkim (20. November 2012)

"DayZ standalone will be based on a client-server architecture (more like an MMO), not the current ArmA2 architecture." - Oh well, Armas Client-Server-Architektur ist aber auch sowas von für die Tonne. Was auf dem Client abgeht, zählt.
- Wenn auf dem Client die Gebäude weggenommen werden, schießt man durch Gebäude und der Gegner kann so getötet werden.
- Wenn auf Client X Lag angesagt ist und er alle Zeit der Welt zum Schießen hat, kann er den Gegner töten (der nichts ahnend schon weiter weg sein kann)

Das ist teilweise echt Facepalm-rekordverdächtig.


----------



## pcfr3ak (21. November 2012)

DayZ mod Update 1.7.4.3

Build 1.7.4.3 Rolling Update - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


```
[FONT=arial][B][URL="https://raw.github.com/R4Z0R49/DayZMod/master/Documentation/Changelog.md"]Build Notes:[/URL][/B] [/FONT]

* [NEW] class Mi17_TK_EP1 Now Unbanned. (Mi17_DZ)
* [NEW] An2_TK_EP1 Now Unbanned.(AN2_DZ)
* [NEW] AH6X Now Unbanned. (AH6X_DZ)
* [NEW] BAF_Offroad_D Now Unbanned.
* [NEW] BAF_Offroad_W Now Added.
* [NEW] Fully Removed Save button from action menu.
* [NEW] New combat mode icon (G17) thanks Alexander.
* [NEW] Gender section screen thanks F0rt.
* [NEW] You can no longer place tents in ponds.
* [NEW] Disabled greeting menu .
* [NEW] Disabled radio messages to be heard and shown in the left lower corner of the screen.
* [NEW] General speed up of the login process.
* [NEW] Street Lights now active in towns. [COLOR=#ff0000](will be removed in hotfix)* [NEW] (*.2 Hotfix)Added some Anti-cheat.
* [NEW] (*.3 Hotfix)Added local copy of cert if it cant get one online, version checks.
* [UPDATED] Combat Logging "Fired Near" checks are now limited to 8 metre radius.
* [UPDATED] Combat Logging "Projectile Near" Have now been removed while we look for a less intensive way to track projectiles.
* [UPDATED] Combat Logging is now removed on death.
* [UPDATED] Corrected legs and hands fractures they must be set with actual value.
* [UPDATED] (*.1 Hotfix)Updated hive .dlls to fix a reconnect issue with prepared statements.
* [UPDATED] (*.1 Hotfix)Increased m107 loot chance to 0.02.
* [UPDATED] (*.1 Hotfix)Lowered As50 loot chance to 0.01
* [Fixed] Adding checks for female skin humanity/login.
* [Fixed]   Adding female skin to variables.
* [Fixed]   Fixed Parachute so jumping out of choppers won?t kill you.
* [Fixed]   Event Handle for wrecked choppers this should allow the smoke on wrecks to work all the time.
* [Fixed]   Event Handle for Vehicles this fix's problems with local vehilce damage calls..
* [Fixed]   Remove objects from DB by objectID and objectUID only. (Should fix Deployable problems)
* [Fixed]   Debug menu options are no longer editable.
* [Fixed]   Locked Singleplayer Menu
* [Fixed]   (*.1 Hotfix) Players with high CharacterID weren't dying properly.
* [Fixed]   (*.2 Hotfix) Fixed 2nd Parachute removal issue.
* [REMOVED] Damaged logging to .rpt removed all traces of dmg to a player.
* [REMOVED] An2_1_TK_CIV_EP1 Got removed during testing devs felt it lacked perpose in the game.
* [REMOVED] An2_2_TK_CIV_EP1 Got removed during testing devs felt it lacked perpose in the game.
* [REMOVED] MV22 Got removed during testing devs felt it lacked perpose in the game.
* [REMOVED] S1203_ambulance_EP1 Got replaced during testing to a hmmv class vehicle.
* [REMOVED] BAF_L85A2_RIS_CWS From Loot table.
* [REMOVED] UH60_wreck_EP1.
* [REMOVED] HMMWV_Ambulance_CZ_DES_EP1 Removed due to its heal abilty.
* [REMOVED] Dogs Removed while we rewrite the hud and correct a few other issues. (attak, Getin/out of vehicles)
* [REMOVED] UH60M_MEV_EP1 Removed due to its heal abilty.
```


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2012)

Hat schon jemand getestet? Kann/Will meinen Server gerade nicht Updaten da noch Spieler drauf sind. -.-

Edit: Unser Server DE 641 ist nun auf Version 1.7.4.4 und Beta Patch 99202. Richtig Geil


----------



## arkim (22. November 2012)

Manch ein Server hat nun Side channel eingeschaltet - und drei mal dürft Ihr raten, welche Landsmänner am stärksten die Voicechats (auf fremden Servern) zuspammen. Immer wieder. Zum Kotzen. Natürlich darf man das üüüüüberhaupt nicht verallgemeinern, ist ja klar.


----------



## lol2k (22. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Manch ein Server hat nun Side channel eingeschaltet - und drei mal dürft Ihr raten, welche Landsmänner am stärksten die Voicechats (auf fremden Servern) zuspammen. Immer wieder. Zum Kotzen. Natürlich darf man das üüüüüberhaupt nicht verallgemeinern, ist ja klar.


 
Heuristiken


----------



## arkim (23. November 2012)

a) Ich denke schon, dass die Beobachtung stimmt. Du würdest sicher, wenn Du es zugeben könntest, nennen können, welche Landsleute ich meine. Du weißt vermutlich aber: "es schickt sich nicht".
b) Es macht mich stutzig, dass Heuristiken nur bei einer negativen Annahme ins Feld geführt werden. Positive Annahmen sind erlaubt. Man darf (zu Unrecht) extrapolieren.
c) Ich gebe aber zu, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, dass ich fehlerhaft auswerte in der Hinsicht, dass es von diesen Landsleuten auch viele gibt.

UND TROTZDEM MAG ICH KEINE UNGEHOBELTEN GAMER! 

*Um mal zu DayZ an sich zu kommen: Die Login-Zeiten sind wohl seit dem letzten Patch (relativ) fantastisch. "Waiting for Character to create" erscheint jetzt den größten Teil der Wartezeit (und da kann man ja schon chatten) und "Loading" nur noch kurz - herrlich... WIE SEHT IHR DAS?*


----------



## arkim (23. November 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Edit: Unser Server DE 641


Warum finde ich den nicht in der Multiplayer-GUI von Arma?


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2012)

Der sturtzt seit dem neuen Beta patch wieder regelmäßig beim Neustadt alle sechs Stunden ab.  das hatten wir schonmal vor ein paar Versionen. Bin in einer halben Stunde Zuhause, dann starte ich ihn neu. Falls du son komischen launcher/Commander benutzt und ihn nacher nicht findest versuch es mal per ip. 78.46.99.79:2306


----------



## arkim (24. November 2012)

Ich spiele jetzt ab und zu mal deayz.de Deathmatch, man respawnt mit seinen Sachen entweder in Cherno oder am NWAF, es gibt viele Helis und SUVs und alle Player haben schnell ihre M107 und Co. - also Cherno ist da die Hölle. Server wird alle zwei Stunden neu gestartet und die Fahrzeuge wieder an die Spawnplaces gesetzt.
Im Prinzip etwas sehr viel Blei in der Luft und zu viele Waffen, aber was solls. Eine Abwechslung, wenn man mal nicht nur das Gras wachsen hören will.


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2012)

Da spiele ich doch liber BF3 wenn ich etwas Action haben will. Ich mag das Dayz so wie es original ist.


----------



## skizz (25. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand helfen hab 2 problmene einmal mit arma ao und day-z

Day-z funktionier so weit und kann es auch ohne probleme spielen nur ruckelt es bei mir  
Mein system ist i5 3570k @ 4ghz,8gp kingston hyper x 1600 ram,gigaby 680 oc 4gb.Arma 2 läuft butterwich auf höchsten einstellungen nur dayz nich das darf doch nicht sein oder?

Und wenn ich ma Arma ao spielen will kommt immer 2 fehlermeldungen 

No entry 'bin\config.bin/CfgInGameUI/MPTable.shadow'.

Error copiling pixel shader PSSpecularAlpha:0

Hab leider bis jetzt nur lösungen für die steam version gefunden besitze aber die retail version

Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## skizz (26. November 2012)

Kann mir wirklich keiner helfen ?


----------



## Primer (26. November 2012)

Läuft den OA an sich problemlos, also bis auf die Fehlermeldung? Wie genau definierst du Ruckeln, niedrige Framerate? Dat kann dir in Städten auch locker mal mit diser HW passieren. Niedrigste Grafikeinstellungen dürftest du ja schon probiert haben? Ansonsten ist es eventuell hilfreich mal mit Tools die Auslastung der GPU und CPU in Erfahrung zu bringen.


----------



## lol2k (26. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Day-z funktionier so weit und kann es auch ohne probleme spielen nur ruckelt es bei mir
> Mein system ist i5 3570k @ 4ghz,8gp kingston hyper x 1600 ram,gigaby 680 oc 4gb.Arma 2 läuft butterwich auf höchsten einstellungen nur dayz nich das darf doch nicht sein oder?




 Zu den Fehlermeldungen kann ich jetzt nichts Konkretes sagen, aber fertige doch mal Screenshots deiner Einstellungen (Grafikoptionen) an. Dann können wir ggf. sehen, ob etwas umgestellt werden sollte um die Performance zu erhöhen.
Und per FRAPS o.ä. deine FPS etc. messen, wie bereits von pimperp12 vorgeschlagen!


----------



## timetoremember (27. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Kann mir wirklich keiner helfen ?


 Da Arma 2 läuft und nur mit OA und DayZ die Fehlermeldungen kommen und das Spiel ruckelt, nehme ich mal an dass es im OA - Ordner irgendwas zerschossen hat (vllt fehlt eine Datei). Am besten mal OA neu installieren, dann Combined Operations starten und dann DayZ und schauen obs geht. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklähren, da Arma2 an sich ja problemlos läuft. 
Da du ne starke Graka hast wirds auch nicht an den Einstellungen liegen (außer du hast Downsampling oder so eingestellt^^)


----------



## skizz (27. November 2012)

Guten morgen 

Hab mit cpuz und msi afteeburner meine Hw ausgelesen während ich.ne Std gespielt hatte.CPU taktet wunder bar auf 4 GHz und hält diese auch sowie taktet die gpu auch wunderbar auf 1137 MHz sowie auf 3004 MHz Speicher Kram und hält diese auch.
Hab jetzt alles auf hoch gestellt Landschafts details usw.
Antialiasing und anisotropic Filter sehr hoch.
Hdr Qualität sehr hoch oder nur hoch bin mir jetzt unsicher.
3d Auflösung bzw füllrate 100% (1920x1080) genau die Auflösung die man Monitor hat.Sichtweite 5 km
Auf diesen Einstellungen läuft das game mit 28-55 fps.sobald ich aber die grafikeinstellungen wie in arma2 verwenden also alles sehr hoch Auflösung 200% 34xx x xxxx  sichtweite 10 km ruckelt es dann hab ich nur 12-20 fps mal auch 30 fps.im Vergleich bei Arma hab ich dann so 30-46 fps.ich würde gerne mal testen wie AO auf Maxed out läuft nur komm ich noch nicht mal ins Menu.wenn ich auf die AO exe klicke dann kommt ja der graue Balken wo dann die klein Kästchen drinne sind wie halt bei Arma 2 und dayz auch.kurz vorm.Schluss also da wo der graue Balken weg gehen müsste kommen dann beide Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## skizz (27. November 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Da Arma 2 läuft und nur mit OA und DayZ die Fehlermeldungen kommen und das Spiel ruckelt, nehme ich mal an dass es im OA - Ordner irgendwas zerschossen hat (vllt fehlt eine Datei). Am besten mal OA neu installieren, dann Combined Operations starten und dann DayZ und schauen obs geht. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklähren, da Arma2 an sich ja problemlos läuft.
> Da du ne starke Graka hast wirds auch nicht an den Einstellungen liegen (außer du hast Downsampling oder so eingestellt^^)


 
Bei dayz kommt keine Fehlermeldung läuft und startet wunder bar solange man das Spiel nicht auf Maxed out stellt.
hab diese combined Version nicht sonder hab Arma 2 schon ewig und hab mir jetzt vor kurzen  Arma AO dazu gekauft um dayz zu spielen 
Hab AO gedownloaded damit ich es schnell habe natürlich legal hab es bei.gamesplanet gekauft


----------



## timetoremember (27. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Bei dayz kommt keine Fehlermeldung läuft und startet wunder bar solange man das Spiel nicht auf Maxed out stellt.
> hab diese combined Version nicht sonder hab Arma 2 schon ewig und hab mir jetzt vor kurzen  Arma AO dazu gekauft um dayz zu spielen
> Hab AO gedownloaded damit ich es schnell habe natürlich legal hab es bei.gamesplanet gekauft


 
Arma2 +Operation Arrowhead = Combined Operations 
In Steam kann man also Arma als CO starten.
Obwohl die Fehlermeldung nur bei OA und nicht bei DayZ erscheint, wirds dennoch an den OA Files liegen (meine Vermutung), weil DayZ hauptsächlich über diese Files läuft.
Ich würde einfach mal eine Neuinstallation riskieren, kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## skizz (27. November 2012)

hab das schon mehrfach neu installiert hat leider nichts geholfen hab dann sogar Arma mit komplett installiert.
Wenn man die steam Version hat (was ich leider nicht habe) soll man einfach steam als admin ausführen und dann Soll es gehen.
Hab dann OA über steam fremdes Spiel bei steam eingefügt und als admin gestatten kommt aber wieder die Fehler Meldung.
Hab auch die OA exe als admin ausgeführt und wieder der Fehler.
hat jemand von euch die retail Version Von OA und kann spielen ?

nochmal zu dayz hab gelesen das soll irgendwie an den Server liegen weil alle zusammen laufen und somit die Performance negativ Beeinflusst und soll irgendwie noch am Spiel selber.liegen da es noch ne alpha Version ist.und somit noch nicht Bug frei ist.
Hab allerdings auch gelesen das angeblich welche auf Maxed out spielen ohne Probleme mit schlechtere Hw als meine.
Kann jemand das von euch mit vollen details spielen?
Dass ich noch vergessen hatte das Antialiasing für die Bäume und das Grass sind auf das höchste eingestellt und ppaa hab auch auch auf das höchste ( smaa oder wie das heißt)
Versteh das irgendwie nicht das die Dinge die Leistungs fressen alle auf sehr hoch gehen.aber sobald ich die anderen Dinge auf sehr hoch Stelle.gleich 20-30 fps.verlier.vill leicht liegt es echt daran das OA nicht richtig.geht und dayz randaliert Probleme hat dir Grafik von,AO abzurufen


----------



## Primer (27. November 2012)

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne spiele ich mit meiner GTX670 in 1080p bei weitem nicht auf MAX. Ne minimum Framerate bei knapp 30 halte ich daher für absolut nachvollziehbar. Es ist also kein Fehler, sondern normal. Die Sichtweite in DayZ ist soweit ich weiß übrigens vorgegeben. Ansonsten fressen die Schatten sehr viel Leistung, da würde ich ansetzen, selbiges gilt für MSAA.

Bei der Auslastung ging es mir eigentlich nicht um die Taktraten, sondern um die Auslastung in %. Für  die CPU kannst du das im Taskmanager verfolgen, die GPU im Afterburner. Ich tippe aber, wie oben angedeutet, mal dass die GPU zu 99% ausgelastet ist und somit hilft nur das Reduzieren der Details.


----------



## skizz (27. November 2012)

ok dann müsste doch alles normal laufen liegt dann wohl möglisch am spiel hab noch nen screen gemacht vom grafikmenu und weitere bilder 
So mit den einstellungen auf dem bildern zu sehen läuft es 1a ohne ruckler und min fps im wald oder stadt sin 34-37 sonst mit 40-50 
Aber wie halt gesagt wenn alles auf sehr hoch hab ich nur noch ca 23-max 30 im wald sogar nur 12-17 aber liegt mit sicherheit am spiel oder server

gpu auslastung liegt bei 99% cpu hatte ich leider jetzt nicht geguckt aber sollten auch 99% haben


----------



## kero81 (27. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Hab mit cpuz und msi afteeburner meine Hw ausgelesen während ich.ne Std gespielt hatte.CPU taktet wunder bar auf 4 GHz und hält diese auch sowie taktet die gpu auch wunderbar auf 1137 MHz sowie auf 3004 MHz Speicher Kram und hält diese auch.
> Hab jetzt alles auf hoch gestellt Landschafts details usw.
> ...


 
LOOOL, du fragst dich warum das ruckelt wenn du 10km Sichtweite und 200% Füllrate einstellst?! Soll das jetzt n Witz sein? Das läuft so auf KEINER Hardware... Die Sichtweite wird vom DayZ-Server vorgegeben, da kannste einstellen was du willst. Das wird nicht ünernommen. Hab so ziemlich die gleiche Hardware wie du und deine FpS sind normal.


----------



## skizz (27. November 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> LOOOL, du fragst dich warum das ruckelt wenn du 10km Sichtweite und 200% Füllrate einstellst?! Soll das jetzt n Witz sein? Das läuft so auf KEINER Hardware... Die Sichtweite wird vom DayZ-Server vorgegeben, da kannste einstellen was du willst. Das wird nicht ünernommen. Hab so ziemlich die gleiche Hardware wie du und deine FpS sind normal.


 
Wieso lool spiele Arma 2 auf 200 % 10 km und alles sehr hoch (außer landschaftsdetails ist ab ca 7 km nur noch auf hoch einzustellen) und hab mich nur  gewundert warum das bei dayz anders ist.
Hatte schon mit meiner gtx 480 Arma 2 auf 6 km Sichtweite und 130 % und fast alles sehr hoch gespielt...im Singleplayer sowohl Multiplayer


----------



## Primer (27. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> gpu auslastung liegt bei 99% cpu hatte ich leider jetzt nicht geguckt aber sollten auch 99% haben


 
Also arbeitet die HW am Limit, da kann man nix machen außer eben die Einstellungen anzupassen.

PS:So hübsch kann ARMA sein^^ Fehlen nur ein paar Polygone und schärfere Texturen.


----------



## kero81 (27. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Wieso lool spiele Arma 2 auf 200 % 10 km und alles sehr hoch (außer landschaftsdetails ist ab ca 7 km nur noch auf hoch einzustellen) und hab mich nur  gewundert warum das bei dayz anders ist.
> Hatte schon mit meiner gtx 480 Arma 2 auf 6 km Sichtweite und 130 % und fast alles sehr hoch gespielt...im Singleplayer sowohl Multiplayer


 
Mit wie vielen FPS soll das denn laufen bei 200%? 2?! Mods insatlliert ala Proper?


----------



## skizz (28. November 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen FPS soll das denn laufen bei 200%? 2?! Mods insatlliert ala Proper?


 
 hab Dan max 35+ (aber nie 40) fps. Min fps liegen bei 25 27 im dreh rum.es gib schon paar kleine rucklern wenn ich dann z.b. in denn Wald laufe oder aus dem  Wald laufe (kurz 22 fps) und wenn ich abgeschossen werde und der Bildschirm sich rot färbt g
Hab ich ca 24  fps aber halt auch nur ganz kurz.sonst läuft es flüssig.nur fliegen hab ich mit meiner neuen graka noch 
 nicht probiert.
hab das Spiel auch wenn's hoch kommt ne halbe Stunde gespielt da ich es damals mit meiner alten graka schon durch gespielt hatte und 
 Es nur für dayz nochmal installiert habe.mods oder sonstiges hab ich nicht installiert.

wenn ich mit der gtx 480 downsampling deaktiviert habe also füllrate 100 % dann konnte ich auch alles auf sehr hoch weitsicht auf 8 km oder so stellen.ab füllrate von über 130 % soll mein vram (1.5GB) überlastet wurden sein.
Jetzt hab ich 4GB vram


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2012)

Also irgendwie kann ich dir das gerade nicht glauben das es mit deinen angegebenen fps bei 200% fullrate und 10km Sichtweite läuft. Das is arg unrealistisch... Kollege hat ne 690 und deinen prozzi und selbst bei dem laufts nichts so wie angeblich bei dir...


----------



## skizz (28. November 2012)

Am we mach ich nen Video und dann hast du.den beweist 

Das liegt am vram wegen dem extremen downsampling und eine 690.hat glaub ich nur 2x2gb 
Und der vram soll auch ziemlich schnell überlastet werden hab ich gelesen deswegen holen sich die Meisten 
Auch  2x 670 oder 680 mit jeweils 4 GB (also 2x4gb)


----------



## lol2k (28. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Am we mach ich nen Video und dann hast du.den beweist
> 
> Das liegt am vram wegen dem extremen downsampling und eine 690.hat glaub ich nur 2x2gb
> Und der vram soll auch ziemlich schnell überlastet werden hab ich gelesen deswegen holen sich die Meisten
> Auch  2x 670 oder 680 mit jeweils 4 GB (also 2x4gb)


 
Wie skaliert denn DayZ mit zwei Grafikkarten? 
Theoretisches Potential schön und gut aber wenn die Treiber Murks sind, kann man im ungünstigsten Fall performancemäßig sogar schlechter dastehen als mit einer VGA


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2012)

Oha, da bin ich aber mal auf das Video gespannt. Ich kanns halt nur nicht nachvollziehen das es bei dir besser laufen soll wie bei mir mit identischer Hardware. Deshalb wollte ich ja auch wissen ob du Mods die die Grafik ändern installiert hast...


----------



## arkim (28. November 2012)

Solche Einstellungen sind eh Mumpitz und verbessern das Gameplay nicht. Davon abgesehen: Wenn Arma II Singleplayer gut läuft, dann liegen die FPS-Drops fast immer an ausgelasteten Servern. Ganz normal, kommt immer mal vor.


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2012)

Jo das mit den Servern ist leider Fakt. Ich hoffe das da bald was mit diesem "Headless Client" geschieht. Das könnte da echt massiv abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## skizz (29. November 2012)

hab gestern versucht nen Video mit fraps zu machen und es haut nicht hin da die fps extrem ein knicken.
Vill gibs noch ein anderes Programm womit man Videos machen kann ohne fps Verlust?
Erweitern hab ich gestern mal nen bissel Länger gezockt und mir ist aufgefallen das nicht jedes Szenario auf Maxed out läuft.
Z.b. Szenario “gegen Angriff“ läuft auf Maxed out.
Wenn ich aber Szenario “Dorf Säuberung“ spiele muss ich die Sichtweite wieder auf 8km runter schrauben und füllrate ein wert runter 150% 
War das glaub ich.
wenn ich fliege oder mit einen Boot fahre kann alles wieder hoch.
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren ob das bei dir auch so ist.wenn du Bock hast 

Zur gpu Auslastung ist mir nen Fehler unterlaufen die gpu wird doch nur knappe 70 % ausgelastet meisten sogar weniger.liegt also an der kack engine hoffe das wird bei Arma 3 besser bzw bei dayz mit Patch verbessert damit.ich dann alles hoch powern kann.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2012)

Ach is eigentlich egal.  ich Hoff auch das Arma3 ne bessere Performance hat. Das mit fraps nervt mich auch extrem, werd mir extra nen zweiten Rechner zusammenstellen um ohne fps Verlust aufnehmen zu können.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Dezember 2012)

Kann man auf Debian/Ubuntu einen DayZ Server installieren?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Shona (8. Dezember 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Kann man auf Debian/Ubuntu einen DayZ Server installieren?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Nope, kannst du auch hier DayZ - Knowledgebase - Can I host a Linux server? nachlesen

Bei einem privaten Hive kann es allerdings anders aussehen, dazu müsstest du dich aber durch Google schlagen


----------



## DerpDerpington (9. Dezember 2012)

Ist eigentlich die Standalone noch im Gespräch? Wie stehts denn darum?


----------



## MfDoom (9. Dezember 2012)

Offiziell soll sie im Dezember rauskommen


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Dezember 2012)

> Ist eigentlich die Standalone noch im Gespräch? Wie stehts denn darum?


WiP


MfDoom schrieb:


> Offiziell soll sie im Dezember rauskommen


 Es wurde schon von Dean angekündigt das sich diese Version durchaus auf 2013 verschieben kann, ich würde  einen Release erst  mitte/ende Januar erwarten.
edit:
neue info


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. Dezember 2012)

Nach ner langen pause von ca 4 monaten hab ich vorgestern endlich malwieder dayz gezockt. Natuerlich erstmal alles brav geupdatet und dann als ich nen server suchte hab ich gemerkt dass es fast nurnoch private hives gibt, das war mir zwar damals schon klar dass der public hive irgendwann verschwinden wird nur jetzt stell ich mir die Frage welche Privaten Hive Server denn so die besten sind? Haut mal eure Favoriten raus. 
Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2012)

definitiv MyDayz.de !

Dank SMS-Whitelisting so gut wie keine Cheater, und falls doch gibts nen Rollback!


----------



## ImNEW (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist das normal dass ich ohne Waffe in mitten von einer Horde Zombies spawne?


----------



## Billy.Mc John (15. Dezember 2012)

So hab mich jetzt auf dem Community Hive von MyDayz mal etwas eingespielt. Wäre gerne bereit ne kleine Gruppe zu Gründen Leute, hab auch ne M4A1 CCO abzugeben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2012)

Welcher Server? 

Ich spiele auf der #10 (Chernarus 2.0 mit Rmod)


----------



## Billy.Mc John (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auf den normalen chernarus Servern unterwegs, hauptsaechlich aber auf #5


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Dezember 2012)

Keiner in Taviana unterwegs? Die Map is viel viel besser und ist mal ne Abwechslung zu Cherno


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. Dezember 2012)

Namalsk FTW !



Da geht es ganz gut ab, weil die Map halt auch was kleiner ist.
Dadurch überlebt man meist aber auch nicht ganz so lange wie es in Chernarus möglich ist.

Namalsk macht auch deswegen besonderen Spaß, weil die Herausforderung einfach größer ist, 
zum Beispiel wegen der Schneegebiete in denen man friert und zittert, so dass zielsicheres Schießen unmöglich wird und man warme Kleidung, Heatpacks oder Feuer braucht 

Ich kann die Karte sehr empfehlen !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Keiner in Taviana unterwegs? Die Map is viel viel besser und ist mal ne Abwechslung zu Cherno


 
Ich finde die Map käse. Chernarus ist einfach die beste Map 

Edit:/ 

Namalsk wird auch schnell langweilig, weil sich alles nur um Object A2 dreht. Woanders auf der Map ist dann garnix los.


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Celle ist noch ne gute und schöne Map. Taviana ist viel zu groß und hat für ihre größe viel zu wenige Lootpunkte. Besonders in den großen Städten fällt das auf. Ich mag am liebsten Chernarus.


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeNZqcRX9LI&feature=youtu.be

Uncool...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2013)

Konntest Du in das Schiff nicht rein ??


----------



## hor1z0n (3. Januar 2013)

auch schon mal auf nem Server in Cherno gesehen... mittendrin... reingehen konnte man aber leider nicht... naja wozu auch, ohne Wasser machts doch eh kein Spaß. 
Wäre aber bestimmt lustig von der Küste aus aufs Land zu ballern


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2013)

Exklusiv: World War Z - Trailer (Deutsch | German) | HD - YouTube

Wie kreativ die Nachamer immer mit der Titelwahl sind...
zuerst War Z und jetzt auch noch das 

Edit:

Ok... gab wohl das Buch zu dem Film vor DayZ -

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Brooks


----------



## Gary94 (3. Januar 2013)

Hatte eine AS50 und eine M9 SD mit reichlich Munition noch heute früh, dann bin ich plötzlich tot umgefallen, tja Cheater ich liebe euch einfach -.-"


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2013)

Plissk3n es gab auch den Filmtitel vor dem WarZ Spiel... Paramount hat Hammerpoint wegen WarZ verklagt und gewonnen. Wusstest du das etwa nicht?!


----------



## khepp242 (5. Januar 2013)

"Ist der Mensch von Natur aus böse?"

Da bin ich alleine mal wieder auf einem Private Hive Server in Cherno unterwegs... Eigentlich hatte ich gerade vor alles und jeden mit meiner Axt niederzuschlagen, bis ich eine satte Explosion ein paar hundert Meter westlich der Stadt vernehme. Nichts wie hin da, vielleicht gibt es schönen Loot zu besorgen. Ich finde ein ausgebranntes Skodawrack, der Fahrer liegt seelenruhig im Gras - scheinbar verursachte ein Busch die Explosion. Ich ahnte bereits, dass es nicht viel zu holen gibt schließlich trug der arme Mann nicht einmal ein Gewehr. Bloß eine Axt und einen Banditenskin, überraschender Weise ist er noch nicht tot. Umbringen oder verartzen? Der Puls war laut Mausradmenü "strong", was braucht er an medezinischer Versorgung? Das Gute in mir sagt mir ich solle den Mann heilen, zunächst kann mir auch nichts dabei passieren, denn per "Drag Body" ist es dem Opfer nicht möglich mich über den Haufen zu schießen.
Also Blut und Schmerzmittel rein, _hoffentlich_ wacht er auf. 
Er tut es, hilflos wie ein Fisch im Netz zappelt er vor mir her (Ich hab' leider kein Video davon ). Wenn er freundlich zu mir sein wird, so würde ich ihn loslassen. Ich war gut drauf und gab dem Verunfallten gleich noch zwei Magazine für seine schäbige Makarov. Nach ein paar Zeilen Direct Chat waren wir uns sicher, Cherno nach und nach zu looten. Im Supermarkt endeckte ich eine Lee Enfield, da ich bereits eine Doppelläufige hatte, war ich so frei ihm die Knarre zu überlassen. In einer Bar machte ich eine Karte und Lee Enfield Mags aus, in dem Willen sie gleich meinem _Freund_ in den Rucksack zu droppen.
     Er teilte mir derweil mit, dass oben in der Bar doch noch ein Camo läge und er mir ihn überlässt. Ein faires Angebot dachte ich, wenn man Leben rettet hat man sich ja auch etwas verdient. Nun schmiss ich mich in Schale, während er scheinbar schon in der Feuerwache auf mich _wartete_. Merkwürdig - eigentlich sind wir immer zusammen von Gebäude zu Gebäude gehuscht, egal. Plötzlich schreibt er mir ich solle mich beeilen, im Tower lägen mehrere US-MGs aus - er warte ganz oben auf mich! Also auf, auf Beeilung sowas kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen.
An der untersten Treppe liegt eine _Lee Enfield_... mit genau _einem_ Magazin. Da stimmt doch was _ni.._ Da fällt mir ein oben müsste wirklich frisch etwas gespawnt sein, der Server Restart ist noch nicht lange her. Im ersten Stock ernüchternde Leere, schnell in den zweiten wo  -  ER mit gezogener M4 auf mich wartet *klack* *klack* *klack*! Ich falle bewusstlos zur Seite, bevor er das restliche Magazin in mich hineinpumpt...       

Ich kann die Ausgangsfrage jetzt also mit einem "Ja" beantworten.

Meine Gedanken zum Ausgang der Story: seine Lee Enfield an der Treppe hat mich verdammt  misstrauisch gemacht, aber meine Neugier und das Vertrauen in den Typen  da haben mich überrumpelt. Habe ich mich bei ihm gerächt? -> Nein,  kein Interesse daran und die Uhrzeit, um 1Uhr deutscher Zeit habe ich  die virtuelle Spielwelt verlassen. 
Irgendwie ist DayZ ja immer mehr als nur ein Videospiel, aber so viel von mir heute - ich hatte mal wieder Lust was zu schreiben. 

_Kursiv habe ich besondere Gefühle oder Schlüsselwörter __geschrieben._


----------



## kero81 (5. Januar 2013)

Das ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel. Bloss weil ich ingame alles und jeden weg mache der nicht in meinem Clan/Ts ist, heisst das doch nicht das ich abgrundtief böse bin. Solche Vergleiche sind einfach nur lächerlich. Naja, vielleicht merkst du dir ja jetzt mal das DayZ ein Open-World-PVP ist...


----------



## lol2k (5. Januar 2013)

khepp242 schrieb:


> "Ist der Mensch von Natur aus böse?"



An manchen Tagen... 
Finds cool mal wieder solche Storys zu lesen, denn die Frage haben sich so einige Spieler gestellt als DayZ immer größere Bekanntheit erlangte. Um derartige Erlebnisberichte zu lesen muss man schon sehr weit zurück im Sammelthread 
Mittlerweile ist es doch so dass man aus purem Selbstschutz schonmal alles niedermäht was sich bewegt. Dass man sich jedoch eine geraume Zeit mit jnd. Fremdes zusammenschließt und danach hinterrücks erschossen wird liest man selten - meistens klärt sich jede Situation binnen Sekunden 



khepp242 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist DayZ ja immer mehr als nur ein Videospiel



Ja, das ist es wohl. Ein Unikat!

P.S. Wo bleibt die Standalone?


----------



## DerpDerpington (17. Januar 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> P.S. Wo bleibt die Standalone?


 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Oder gibts hier etwa schon seit Wochen einen neue Thread zur Standalone und ich habs nicht mitbekommen? In dem Thread hier ziehen ja die Strohbüschel an einem vorbei...


----------



## Robonator (17. Januar 2013)

Das dauert noch bis das Standalone kommt. Rocket hatte vor kurzem ein paar Screens von der Alpha gezeigt.
Sieht sehr nach Arma aus


----------



## MfDoom (17. Januar 2013)

Grässlich dieses warten


----------



## lipt00n (17. Januar 2013)

Allerdings, allerdings...

...die Mod reicht aber immernoch, um die Zeit zu verkürzen


----------



## Primer (17. Januar 2013)

Wobei neue Inhalte eher dünn gesät sind, seitdem an der SA geschraubt wird.


----------



## lipt00n (18. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt. Allerdings ist es ja eh immer dasselbe -spawnen, überleben, looten, mit Freunden treffen, noch mehr looten, dominieren, sterben und dann wieder spawnen 

Die einzige Abwechslung geben die unterschiedliche Maps, wobei Chernarus irgendwie immernoch die beste ist. Anyway: Die gröbsten Bugs sind ja raus und es ist angenehmer spielbar als noch im Sommer.


----------



## Ich 15 (25. Januar 2013)

so, es gibt ein neues Update zur Standalone


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Januar 2013)

Klasse


----------



## Low (30. Januar 2013)

Nabend,
ich hab DayZ das letzte mal anfang August gespielt und überleg jetzt ob ich es nicht wieder installieren soll. Gibt ist irgendwelche Comunitiys, keine Lust auf Cheater.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Januar 2013)

Registrier dich bei MyDayz, die haben etliche Server die alle drei Stunden neustarten und einen eigenen Ts. Man muss zwar seine ID im Profil eintragen um spielen zu können allerdings scheint das die Cheater fern zu halten, hatte in meiner ganzen Spielzeit da wirklich überhaupt kein Problem mit Cheatern.


----------



## Low (30. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Danke


----------



## cap82 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo, hab jetzt acuh mal mit DayZ angefangen (leider).

Hab dann gestern mit meinem 2.Charakter von Nachmittags bis in die Nacht hinein überlebt, war auf dem Airfield mitten in der Nacht und hab da ein paar nette Sachen gefunden.
Doch auf einmal wurde ich zu einem anderen Spieler teleportiert!?
Hab dann schnell klar gemacht, dass ich "friendly" bin, kam aber nichts zurück. Der Typ hatte ne PKP und hat geblutet. Auch auf meine Frage ob er Hilfe braucht kam nichts. Bin dann um die Ecke, und hab ausgeloggt. Er hat zum Glück nicht geschossen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann sowas bei Serverneustart passieren, oder kann ein Admin teleportieren? Oder war es am Ende doch nur ein Hacker?
Trau mich jetzt nicht mehr zu joinen, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich da lande.


----------



## lol2k (4. Februar 2013)

Teleportieren klingt nach jnd. der Skripte ausgeführt hat. Ob Hacker oder Admin steht in den Sternen.
Ich würde einfach wieder joinen, der Typ wird sich ja nicht den ganzen Tag auf dem Server aufhalten. Seltsam dass du nicht sofort gekillt worden bist bzw. angefangen hast unfreiwilligerweise zu tanzen


----------



## timetoremember (4. Februar 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Seltsam dass du nicht sofort gekillt worden bist bzw. angefangen hast unfreiwilligerweise zu tanzen



Oh ja.....teilweise bin ich mehr am Tanzen als am spielen.

Das Problem mit den Scripts soll es ja in der Standalone nicht mehr geben. Ich hoffe das stimmt auch


----------



## lol2k (4. Februar 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Scripts soll es ja in der Standalone nicht mehr geben. Ich hoffe das stimmt auch



Genau. Das soll nämlich durch die neue Server-Architektur behoben werden



> "Außerdem gibt es Neuigkeiten zur geplanten Serverstruktur. So wird in  DayZ in Zukunft der Server alle wichtigen Entscheidungen treffen. Diese  Technik wird auch bei vielen aktuellen Online-Rollenspielen angewendet.
> 
> Im Moment werden Berechnungen sowohl auf dem Server als auch auf  allen Clients ausgeführt. Da die Welt von DayZ komplex ist, hat das die  Performance gestört und das Spiel anfällig für Hacks gemacht. »DayZ  braucht keine komplexe KI-Interaktion wie ARMA 2. Das ist alles  rausgeflogen. Was übrig bleibt, ist eine stark optimierte Lösung, bei  der die Server das Sagen haben,« so Dean weiter."



Ich denke es gibt kein Spiel das nicht zu knacken wäre.
Aber so offen wie die jetzige Modifikation wird die SA schonmal nicht mehr werden, sodass Skript-Kiddies und sonstige Nervensägen anderen Spielern nicht mit ein paar einfachen Befehlen den Spielspaß runieren können.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2013)

Frankie hat ein paar Gedanken zur Standalone-Beta. Nichts weltbewegendes, unter anderem Volumetrischer Rauch und Zombies spawnen jetzt alle bei Start des Servers. Er meint es ist theoretisch möglich alle Zombies auf einem Server zu killen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52AmKoIfgTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (5. Februar 2013)

so, hier ein Video zur Standalone




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_SKBJaJBcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2013)

edit:
zu spöt xD


----------



## cap82 (5. Februar 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Teleportieren klingt nach jnd. der Skripte ausgeführt hat. Ob Hacker oder Admin steht in den Sternen.
> Ich würde einfach wieder joinen, der Typ wird sich ja nicht den ganzen Tag auf dem Server aufhalten. Seltsam dass du nicht sofort gekillt worden bist bzw. angefangen hast unfreiwilligerweise zu tanzen



Wie funktioniert das denn, kann ich mich davor schützen? Oder gibt der da einfach nen konsolenbefehl 
ein ala "teleport player xy to coordinate xy"?
Hab nämlich jetzt ein Zelt gefunden und will mir langsam ein kleines camp aufbauen. Versuche auch erstmal immer auf relativ leere server zu joinen um etwas zeit zu haben, ausrüstung zu finden.


----------



## lol2k (5. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn, kann ich mich davor schützen? Oder gibt der da einfach nen konsolenbefehl
> ein ala "teleport player xy to coordinate xy"?
> Hab nämlich jetzt ein Zelt gefunden und will mir langsam ein kleines camp aufbauen. Versuche auch erstmal immer auf relativ leere server zu joinen um etwas zeit zu haben, ausrüstung zu finden.



Einen 100%igen Schutz gibt es nicht. 
Relativ sicher ist man aber auf so genannten "whitelisted"-DayZ-Servern, da kaum ein Hacker seine Anonymität ablegen wird um ein paar Spieler zu ärgern. 
Einmal auf solch einem "Whitelisted"-Server registriert kannst du deine Zeltstadt in Ruhe aufbauen. Dennoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass andere Spieler diese über kurz oder lang finden werden - egal wie gut sie versteckt sind. 
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!


----------



## cap82 (5. Februar 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Einen 100%igen Schutz gibt es nicht.
> Relativ sicher ist man aber auf so genannten "whitelisted"-DayZ-Servern, da kaum ein Hacker seine Anonymität ablegen wird um ein paar Spieler zu ärgern.
> Einmal auf solch einem "Whitelisted"-Server registriert kannst du deine Zeltstadt in Ruhe aufbauen. Dennoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass andere Spieler diese über kurz oder lang finden werden - egal wie gut sie versteckt sind.
> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!



Ah super, danke.

Bleibt eigentlich meine Ausrüstung und zelt bestehen, wenn ich das spiel patche? Und sind die heli crashsides immer an den gleichen orten?


----------



## CiSaR (5. Februar 2013)

Die Crashsites sind immer unterschiedlich zumindest nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand^^


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Seitdem ich das Video zum Standalone gesehen habe quälen mich einige Fragen.

Die Engine etc sieht alles recht gleich aus, wird es auch wieder die gleichen Bugs geben?
Wird man endlich mit größeren Waffen durch Körper hindurchschiessen können um auch z.B. Zombies die dahinter sind, zu treffen?
Wie wird das mit dem Lootsystem laufen? Laut Rocket wird es dann ja vom Server gesteuert. Ich vermute mal das der Server so eingestellt wird das z.B. wenn ein Haus weniger als 10% Loot hat, neu spawnen lässt oder so, aber genau da sehe ich die Gefahr vor potenziellen Bugs und Abusing. Bug: Der Loot spawnt sofort sobald man das Haus leergeräumt hat -> Endless looting.   Abusing: Die Serverbesitzer finden eine Möglichkeit die Spawnzeiten zu ändern, dementsprechend das selbe Ergebnis wie beim Bug.
Wie sieht es bei der "neuen" Engine mit der Ditanz und die Grafik aus? Ich hab keine Lust darauf das das Grass und die Büsche etc auf Distanz verschwinden bzw halbwegs durchsichtiger werden. So ist das verstecken einfach unmöglich.
Bislang hab ich einfach nur die Vermutung das es ein DayZ mitsamt all seinen Bugs wird, nur halt ein wenig hübscher


----------



## lol2k (5. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Bleibt eigentlich meine Ausrüstung und zelt bestehen, wenn ich das spiel patche? Und sind die heli crashsides immer an den gleichen orten?



Im Normalfall schon. Aber es gibt ja zig andere Wege seine Ausrüstung zu verlieren, daher gilt: "Don`t get attached to you gear" 
Crashsides sind (bei Chernarus) überall auf der Map verstreut. Nach monatelangem Spielen ist mir persönlich aufgefallen, dass die Helicrashsides in bestimmten Gegenden häufiger auftauchen, als in anderen. Außerdem ist zu beobachten, dass Helis oftmals in der Nähe von befestigten Straßen oder mitten auf einem großen, weitläufiger Feld zu finden sind.
Auf der Map "Namalsk" sind Crashsides aber auch an bestimmten Punkten auf der Map verteilt - diese sind fix, wie die Übersicht hier (_"Helicopter Crash"-Symbol_) zeigt.




Robonator schrieb:


> Seitdem ich das Video zum Standalone gesehen habe quälen mich einige Fragen.



Die Fragen werden wohl erst mit dem Release beantwortet werden können.
Rocket hat sich jedenfalls zum Ziel gesetzt, die bekannten Bugs auszumerzen. Schauen wir doch einfach mal, ob ihm das (neben der Implementierung zahlreicher neuer Features) auch gelingen wird


----------



## cap82 (6. Februar 2013)

Klasse, ich komm echt nicht auf nen grünen Zweig. Gestern wieder paar Stunden gesammmelt, schon alles gefunden, was ich so brauch (zelt, kompass, karte, waffen usw.). Wollt noch kurz nen Abstecher in die Kirche in Cherno machen. Rein, gelootet, kommt einer dazu - bumm bumm - tot. 

Ok, neuer Versuch. Wieder knapp ne stunde unterwegs, wieder alles gefunden. Plötzlich: Achtung Server restart in 5 minuten...
Klasse, war noch mitten in Elektro. Losgesprintet, Zombies abgehängt, ab richtung power plant..
Dann 1 minute vor restart schnell das zelt am waldrand hingestellt, weil ich am tag vorher schonmal eins verloren hatte, das ich nicht aufgebaut hatte. Ok, server startet neu - join - zelt weg... fuuuuuck!
Dann hatt ich keinen bock mehr.
Wenns so weiter geht, verlier ich da schnell die Lust dran.

Edit: Auf welchem Server sind denn die PCGH Leute?
Ich war jetzt gestern auf dem der Alte Herren Garde, hätte aber auch lust mit ein paar leuten hier im team zu spielen.


----------



## lol2k (6. Februar 2013)

@cap82

Aufs Sterben wirst du dich wohl einstellen müssen - ist sozusagen elementarer Bestandteil von DayZ 

Aber es gibt Abhilfe! 
Generell sei empfohlen nach dem Start an der Küste im Süden Richtung Norden zu wandern. Startest du bspw. in "Kamenka" sollte dein Ziel "Zelenogorsk" sein (Supermarkt und umliegende Farmgebäude geben dir die nötige Startausrüstung). Außerdem sind auf dem Weg schon zahlreiche Hochstände, auf denen du Waffen findest. 
Startest du in "Chernogorsk" könnte dein nächstes Ziel "Mogilevka" sein, dann weiter zu "Stary-/Novy Sobor". Startest du in "Elektrozavodsk, versuch nach "Staroye", dann über "Polana" nach "Berenzino" zu kommen!

Und warum die ganze Lauferei? 
Spart dir eine Menge Frust, denn in den Städten im Süden wirst du fallen - mit Garantie. 
Entweder schlagen und schießen sich dort diejenigen die Schädel ein, die an der Küste gespawned sind und eine Dose Bohnen ergattern wollen oder auf den umliegenden Hügeln liegen gut ausgerüstete Sniper die nur darauf warten dich auf ihre Killliste zu setzen.
Daher sollte dein erstes Ziel gute Ausrüstung sein. Diese findet man jedoch (abgesehen von Balota) erst viel weiter im Norden.

Daher mein Tipp: Eine Wanderung in den Norden verlängert dein Leben und damit deine Spielzeit ungemein. Rüste dich gut aus, schnapp dir ein Fahrzeug und lass die Anfänger im Süden ihre "Bean Wars" machen.


----------



## cap82 (6. Februar 2013)

Ja klar, dass das Sterben nicht ausbleibt ist mir bewusst. Nur wenn ich schon einigermassen ausgestattetes camp hätte, müsste ich nicht mehr alles mit mir rum schleppen, sondern könnte mich aufs nötigste beschränken. 
Dann wäre der Frust nicht allzu groß. 

Im norden war ich auch schon unterwegs. Aber auch da kann es gefährlich werden, am airfield z.b. oder an ner heli crashsite, wenn da ein sniper herumlungert. 
Wenn man erstmal ein kleines camp hat, ist es doch schon einfacher.
Die tipps, in den norden zu gehen stehen aber mittlerweile auch auf fast jeder dayz seite. Wenn das dann also immer mehr leute machen, isses da ja bald auch immer gefährlicher. Egal wie man sich dreht, der arsch bleibt nunmal immer hinten..


----------



## lol2k (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, gefährlich ist es überall, keine Frage 
Auch wenn es auf vielen Seiten steht - "mal eben" ein paar Sachen in Cherno oder Elektro zu organisieren ist eben zu attraktiv. Viele finden sich dann die ersten 30-60 Minuten in den südlichen Städten wieder und spielen dort mit dem Feuer, während andere schon die Hölle hinter sich gelassen haben.
Ich würde nicht so viel aufs Zelt setzen. Diese werden öfters gefunden als einem lieb ist. Und wenn man glaubt, den "perfekten" Platz gefunden zu haben, wird man schnell eines besseren belehrt 
 Lagert man dort wichtige Dinge, ärgert man sich nur um so mehr. 
Ich hab (je nach Rucksackgröße) immer 2x Essen & Trinken dabei. Dasselbe für medizinisches Equipment (Ein "Set" im aktiven Inventar, eines im Rucksack). Ein paar Magazine für Haupt- und Nebenwaffe, mehr braucht es gar nicht. Alles andere lässt sich schnell wiederbeschaffen.
Wir haben später nur Reperaturteile in Zelten gelagert um schnell mal Fahrzeuge oder einen Heli reparieren zu können. Diese lassen Spieler eher drin als Waffen, Kleidung und Nahrung. 

Machs dir nicht zu bequem in DayZ - du wirst schon sehr bald wieder alles verlieren 
Happy Surviving!


P.S. Das beste Zelt ist immer noch das auf Rädern - Fahrzeuge FTW! 
Werden zwar auch gefunden, haben aber den riesen Vorteil der Flexibilität solange sie in deinem Besitz sind.


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2013)

> Im norden war ich auch schon unterwegs. Aber auch da kann es gefährlich werden, am airfield z.b. oder an ner heli crashsite, wenn da ein sniper herumlungert.
> Wenn man erstmal ein kleines camp hat, ist es doch schon einfacher.
> Die tipps, in den norden zu gehen stehen aber mittlerweile auch auf fast jeder dayz seite. Wenn das dann also immer mehr leute machen, isses da ja bald auch immer gefährlicher. Egal wie man sich dreht, der arsch bleibt nunmal immer hinten..



Im Norden ist die Chance durch andere Spieler zu sterben deutlich geringer als in Cherno oder Elektro. Wenn du ein kleines Camp hast dann musst du es aber auch gut verstecken. Am besten an einen Ort der uninteressant wirkt, allerdings nicht so uninteressant das er wiederrum interessant für Campjäger ist 


> P.S. Das beste Zelt ist immer noch das auf Rädern - Fahrzeuge FTW!


Simmt, ich liebe solche Leute. Die geben mir auch gleich eine Möglichkeit ihren ganzen Kram zu transportieren


----------



## cap82 (6. Februar 2013)

Ja ich denke auch, ein Fahrzeug macht in ner gruppe mehr sinn. Ein sniper der alles im blick hat, ein soldat der den wagen bewacht, und einer der lootet. 
Wenn ich alleine spiele fühle ich mich zu fuss irgendwie wohler. Denke da bleibt man eher unauffällig.
War die tage auch schon mit en paar jungs im heli unterwegs, das macht auch spass.

Edit: mein zelt steht! Was ne aktion....
Seit dem patch is es irgendwie bockschwer, die zeds hocken jetzt fast überall drinnen, und glitchen durch alles durch.. das is einfach kacke.  Ich sitz im haus an der wand, und plötzlich kommen sie durch die wand, am tresen im supermarkt das gleiche. Ausserdem bemerken sie dich, auch wenn du nur in nem haus hockst und einer vorbei läuft. Das war doch vor dem patch noch nicht oder?


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2013)

Patchnotes der 1.7.5.1er Version für alle, die (wie ich) nicht mitbekommen haben dass es ein Update gab. 



> * [NEW] Weapon - Sa58P_EP1. (Military)
> * [NEW] Weapon - Sa58V_EP1. (Military)
> * [NEW] Weapon - Sa58V_RCO_EP1. (MilitaryS)
> * [NEW] Weapon - Sa58V_CCO_EP1. (MilitaryS)
> ...


----------



## cap82 (7. Februar 2013)

Ach, das war hier noch garnicht so bekannt?

Meiner Meinung nach sind schon ein paar krasse Änderungen dabei:

- Infection changes when eating food and drinking water. (tin and canned items don't count) *(Die Infektion "ändert" sich?)*
- Bloodbags can now give an infection. *(Na toll, deine oft letzte Rettung verschafft dir ne Infektion)*
- You can now eat raw meat (low hp add + possible infection), and Cooked meat (high hp add w/o infection) *(Die Frage ist, wie kann rohes Fleisch verseucht werden, wenn die Kuh 1 Minute vorher noch lebte?)*
- You can now boil water using a fire,TrashTinCan or ItemSodaEmpty and fullwaterbottle *(Macht Sinn, in einer verseuchten Welt kann auch Waser verseucht sein)*
- Water (possible infection), and Boiled Water (w/o infection) *(Siehe oben)*
- Temperature icon color now ranges from iceblue (cold) to red (hot) *(Rot bedeutet nun anscheinend gesund, Lila ist Infektion, blau unterkühlt)*
- Limted amount of ammo found with weapons. *(Die eh schon recht spärlich zu finden war)*
- Updated infection chance during zed attacks from 1/1000 to 1/500. *(Mal eben die Chance um 50% erhöht)*
- Zeds will talk to other zeds within 80 meter. *(Heißt das, die rufen sich jetzt, wenn sie einen Survivor entdeckt haben?)*

Das bestätigt mein Gefühl, dass es echt schwerer geworden ist.


----------



## CiSaR (7. Februar 2013)

Logo überleben ist ja auch kein Kinderspiel


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2013)

> (Die Frage ist, wie kann rohes Fleisch verseucht werden, wenn die Kuh 1 Minute vorher noch lebte?)


Eventuell hatte sie den Virus bereits in sich allerdings hatte er sich noch nicht ausgebreitet ? 


> (Die Infektion "ändert" sich?)


Vielleicht ist damit gemeint das der Virus langsamer Schaden zufügt wenn man gesättigt ist oder so. 


> (Mal eben die Chance um 50% erhöht)


Dagegen hab ich nix, war eh noch nie infiziert 


> Das bestätigt mein Gefühl, dass es echt schwerer geworden ist.


Umso besser


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ach, das war hier noch garnicht so bekannt?


 
Nope, hab über 3 Monate pausiert und so gut wie gar nichts mitbekommen (außer die sehnsüchtig erwarteten Info-Updates zur SA die ich aufsauge wie ein Schwamm) 
Werd mich am dem WE mal wieder in Chernarus und Namalsk umschauen.

Solange die Herausforderung steigt, hält Rocket was er verspricht! 
Leider habe ich von extremen Lags gelesen, die durch den neuen Patch verursacht werden. Kann das jnd. bestätigen?


Interessant finde ich auch diese Neuerungen:

* [UPDATED] - Combat Logging is now active during Zombie chase.   >> (Also Zombies abhängen durch Disco ist jetzt nicht mehr )
* [UPDATED] - UH1 Crash sites no longer all spawn on server start but throughout the game.  >> (Die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, dass man der erste bei einer Crashside ist - auch wenn seit dem letzten Serverrestart schon mehrere Std. vergangen sind)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie sind mir das alles zuviele Änderungen auf einmal, blicke garnimma durch nach einer längeren Pause


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Februar 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...Werd mich am dem WE mal wieder in Chernarus und Namalsk umschauen....


 
Nice 2 know 

Bei uns ist ja jetzt recht heftig Karneval, aber ich werde mal schauen, ob ich dazu stoße...


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ja jetzt recht heftig Karneval, aber ich werde mal schauen, ob ich dazu stoße...



Das darfste dir auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen! 
Wann sieht man schon derart viele kostümierte Frauen auf einem Haufen! (wenn man nicht grad auf einer Swinger-Party ist )

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dennoch die alte Crew zusammenzutrommeln 




Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind mir das alles zuviele  Änderungen auf einmal, blicke garnimma durch nach einer längeren Pause



Ich muss mich auch erstmal wieder einspielen. Ob die alten Chars wohl die Patch-Aktionen überlebt haben?
Ob ich gleich beim joinen eines Servers über dem Wasser "fallen gelassen" werde oder auf dem Airfield mit anderen Spielern tanze?

Was wäre DayZ nur ohne seine Bugs und Cheater


----------



## Robonator (7. Februar 2013)

Muss mich auch mal wieder reinzocken. So eine G36 Camo oder so hört sich dann doch ziemlich verlockend an 
Dabei wollt ich eigentlich auf den Release warten... Wasteland müsst ich auch mal wieder zocken.


----------



## cap82 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab immer noch nicht so ganz das server system kapiert. Auf welch server kann ich meinen character mitnehmen und wo gehts nicht. Was ist mit den verschiedenen maps? Kann man die auch alle wie chernarus spielen? Was ist dayz+?


----------



## MonKAY (7. Februar 2013)

Also Cap es gibt sog. Hives. Es gibt den Main Hive und dann die vielen private Hives.
Innerhalb eines Hives kann man auf der selben Map den Charakter transferieren. Wenn man den Hive oder die Map wechselt erstellt man für den jeweiligen Hive auf der jeweiligen Map einen eigenständigen Charakter.

Am besten gehst du zu den MyDayz private Hives die haben einige verlinkte Chernaurus Server, wo man mit einer 15 Minutensperre zwischen wechseln kann um ghosting (umloggen auf einen anderen Server im selben hive um unbemerkt die Position zu wechseln und dann wieder auf dem ersten Server von der anderen Position anzugreifen) zu verhindern.


----------



## cap82 (7. Februar 2013)

Ah ok.
Dann lese ich noch überall, dass man sein Zelt immer speichern muss. Als ich meins aber gestern aufgestellt habe, gab es diese Option nicht. Auch nicht, als ich dann was reingelegt habe. Konnte per Mausrad nix aufrufen. Nur Rearm, Sleep, Remove, und Gear.
Kann es sein, dass das auch per Patch entfernt wurde? Weil sonst isses ja wohl heut wieder weg, wenn ich joine.


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Nur Rearm, Sleep, Remove, und Gear.



Sleep? Hab ich was verpasst? 

Vor 3 Monaten musste man noch abspeichern, da sich der Hive (oder der entsprechende Server) sonst nicht merken konnte was man ins Zelt gelegt hat.


----------



## cap82 (7. Februar 2013)

Ja, da hockt er sich erst im Schneidersitz davor, und dann legt er sich ein paar sekunden hin.. keine ahnung wozu das gut sein soll.


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2013)

Habs mal recherchiert - bislang bleibt es erstmal nur bei der Animation des "sich-schlafen-legens".
Ursprünglich kommt es wohl aus "_DayZ 2017_".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVSHUTp5Ys0

Quelle


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (8. Februar 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dennoch die alte Crew zusammenzutrommeln  ...


 
Ich denke, das wird eigentlich kein Problem sein - die meisten sind einfach nur am rum-idlen im RL 

Aber wenn mal wieder was mehr los ist und es wieder interessante Neuerungen gibt, dann sind bestimmt wieder mehrere motiviert zu surviven


----------



## butter_milch (8. Februar 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wird eigentlich kein Problem sein - die meisten sind einfach nur am rum-idlen im RL
> 
> Aber wenn mal wieder was mehr los ist und es wieder interessante Neuerungen gibt, dann sind bestimmt wieder mehrere motiviert zu surviven


 
Ihr seid es, die sich gemacht haben. Ich bin immer für ein Ründchen zu haben 

Grain und ich zocken nachher ein Ründchen, also hop!


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ihr seid es, die sich gemacht haben. Ich bin immer für ein Ründchen zu haben
> 
> Grain und ich zocken nachher ein Ründchen, also hop!


 
WANN? Sagt mir WANN


----------



## cap82 (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin die Tage eigentlich ganz gerne auf dem Server der "alte Herren Garde" unterwegs. Erstens, weil ich mich schon eher zum alten Eisen zähle und zweitens weil da Viele nette Leute sind, die dich nicht einfach abballern, sondern auch mal ne Tour von 5km auf sich nehmen, um dir en Morphium oder nen Bloodpack zu verpassen


----------



## Robonator (9. Februar 2013)

Episch der Typ einfach episch 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F9xzgv5RxE&


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Februar 2013)

hahahahha wie geil der Typ ist xDDDD


----------



## Primer (9. Februar 2013)

Vor allem das spätere Zensurpiepen, als der sich so aufregt.....ich kann nicht mehr, so geil


----------



## timetoremember (10. Februar 2013)

Das Ende ist aber mit Abstand das beste


----------



## DarkMo (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab grad auch tränen gelacht xD "IIIIIIII haaaaaad, the time of my liiiiiife..."


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2013)

Credits an Snake, da er mir das Video gezeigt hat 

Btw der Typ hat noch ein zweites auf seinem Kanal, dort spielt er als  Peter Griffin


----------



## epitr (10. Februar 2013)

Das Video als Peter Griffin ist leider nicht so lustig 

Auf welchem Server zockt ihr so?


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2013)

epitr schrieb:


> Das Video als Peter Griffin ist leider nicht so lustig
> 
> Auf welchem Server zockt ihr so?


 
Der DayZ-Commander entscheidet


----------



## lol2k (10. Februar 2013)

epitr schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server zockt ihr so?



Hab mich gestern mal hier angemeldet. 
Server sind zwar in den USA, aber die Admins schalten einen binnen 60 Mins frei und dann heißt es cheaterfrei zocken.
Man sieht regelmäßig wie Leute vom Server gekickt werden, die nicht registriert sind oder sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Die Admins sind sehr aktiv. Hier mal die goldenen Regeln:  



> _
> 0. Respect your fellow Players, Administrators, and Moderators.
> 1. NO offensive language is tolerated either in game or on the forums.  This includes but is not limited to: racism, homophobia, sexism and  discrimination.
> 2. NO VOIP in side, this is enforced heavily. There is a thread that shows you how to bind VOIP to direct chat only.
> ...


Außerdem schieben sie offensichtlichen Bugs einen Riegel vor - momentan machen wohl die Zelte Probleme...  

Läuft vorbildlich zivilisiert ab dort -das gefällt! 


*P.S.* Serverhopping ist auch nicht drin. Es wurde eine Wartezeit eingebaut (glaub 10 Minuten waren es), sodass Ghosting verhindert wird! Eine gute und konsequente Idee!


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2013)

Was für einen Ping haste zu dem Server?


----------



## epitr (10. Februar 2013)

Klingt super, leider hosten die keinen Lingor Server 
auf Chernarus habe ich aktuell keine Lust


----------



## lol2k (10. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was für einen Ping haste zu dem Server?



100-140 bei ner 4k Leitung


----------



## DarkMo (10. Februar 2013)

hmm, ich hab heute mal alles geupdated (beta patch und 1.7.5.1), aber der findet kaum server (keine filter). un die 3 4 die er findet heissen immer irgendwas mit private. dann war ich ma auf einem druff, wars wieder laggy wie hölle und um mich rum lagen 2 flugzeugträger  also auch schnell wieder runter. fehlt mir noch irgendwas oder?


----------



## Robonator (10. Februar 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, ich hab heute mal alles geupdated (beta patch und 1.7.5.1), aber der findet kaum server (keine filter). un die 3 4 die er findet heissen immer irgendwas mit private. dann war ich ma auf einem druff, wars wieder laggy wie hölle und um mich rum lagen 2 flugzeugträger  also auch schnell wieder runter. fehlt mir noch irgendwas oder?


 
Mods aus aktiviert? Vom Beta-Launcher gestartet? 
Ansonsten benutz den DayZ Commander


----------



## flasha (10. Februar 2013)

Hat jmd. von euch auch so komisches Texturflackern mit ner AMD Graka? Hab das nur wenn ich die Glättung für Bäume und Grass aktivieren will.


----------



## Robonator (11. Februar 2013)

Joa hab ich auch allerdings eher selten 



Uiii ich hab hier grad Mountain Dew neben mir stehen  Also im RL nicht in DayZ 
Das Zeug schmeckt irgendwie... anders. Nicht so Süß wie erwartet und der Geschmack ist auch nicht so kräftig sondern eher mild  Gefällt mir


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mods aus aktiviert? Vom Beta-Launcher gestartet?
> Ansonsten benutz den DayZ Commander


 is immernoch meine alte installation usw. also alles aktiviert und die selbe verknüpfung bla. ich kam ja auch auf nen server druff (mit flugzeugträgern auf der map wie streussel aufm kuchen xD), aber mehr wie 10 oder so hat er halt ned gefunden :/


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2013)

Welche map war das denn? Im DayzCommander siehst du ja welche server prozentual gesehen mit welcher version am häufigsten laufen.
Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar tage überlebt, find aber grad ums verrecken kein zelt. Vorgestern eins so gut zwischen 3 tannen versteckt, dass selbst ich net mehr dran kam...


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2013)

stink normal chernarus. kA ob ich ohne irgendwelche zusatz downloads auf andre maps druff komm, daher probier ich nur chernarus. also das mit den flugzeugträgern war definitiv nich koscher - daher bin ich da auch postwendend wieder runter ^^ bin bisher immer übern ingame browser rein.


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

hallo leute, spiele auch dayz. habe mir vor kurzem nen neuen rechner zusammengebaut i5-3570k und Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz Edition mit 3 GB 

Arma zwingt jedoch auf Atoc 7 und ultra Einstellungen selbst diese Hardware in die Knie und hab dann im Gras nur noch 20 fps. AUßerdem hat meine neue Graka ein Problem mit Atoc.
und zwar dieses hier: https://dev-heaven.net/issues/17144

Hat jemand von euch auch diese Raster/Kästchen Grafikbugs? So wie ich bisher gehesen habe gibts dafür noch keine Lösung, also weiterhin mit Atoc 0 und den besch.... Bäumen aus Arma 2 spielen, oder die Bugs so hinnehmen?? (


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2013)

Ja, ATOC zieht massig an der Leistung, ich spiele auf AA very high, ATOC max., SMAA very high, aber das Problem ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Muss ich nachher mal schauen, wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2013)

Hab bei mir schon gar keine ATOC Einstellung mehr :/
Wie bekomm ich die wieder? Beta-Patches etc ist ja alles installiert.


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ja, ATOC zieht massig an der Leistung, ich spiele auf AA very high, ATOC max., SMAA very high, aber das Problem ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Muss ich nachher mal schauen, wenn ich daheim bin.


 
mit oder ohne Vsync?? 
Vsync off is bei mir no go, dann spiel ich lieber mit diesen Kästchen und 25 fps oder Atoc auf 0


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab bei mir schon gar keine ATOC Einstellung mehr :/
> Wie bekomm ich die wieder? Beta-Patches etc ist ja alles installiert.


 
in dem du operation arrowhead oder combined operations startest dann im Grafikmenue kann man das einstellen, müsste aber eigentlich auch bei dayz auch gehen in den Grafikoptionen unter "erweitert"


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> in dem du operation arrowhead oder combined operations startest dann im Grafikmenue kann man das einstellen, müsste aber eigentlich auch bei dayz auch gehen in den Grafikoptionen unter "erweitert"


 
Joa nöö hab ich bei beidem nicht ^^

Oh man wie genial https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe220Xx6r0E


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> mit oder ohne Vsync??
> Vsync off is bei mir no go, dann spiel ich lieber mit diesen Kästchen und 25 fps oder Atoc auf 0



Bei NVIDIA gibt es adaptive Vsync. Bedeutet bei <60 fps geht Vsync aus.


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Bei NVIDIA gibt es adaptive Vsync. Bedeutet bei <60 fps geht Vsync aus.



welche GTX 670 hast du denn? die 2 GB? oder 4 GB?
ist dein CPU übertaktet?


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Joa nöö hab ich bei beidem nicht ^^
> 
> Oh man wie genial https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe220Xx6r0E


 
was steht denn bei dir in den erweiterten grafikeinstellungen oder gibts die da gar nicht? hast nicht zufällig arma free?


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> welche GTX 670 hast du denn? die 2 GB? oder 4 GB?
> ist dein CPU übertaktet?



Die Windforce mit 2 GB, den Speicher hab ich selbst mit Downsampling noch nicht voll bekommen. Der 3570k läuft stabil mit -0,120V auf 4 GHz.


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

grade bei meiner lieblingsmap Pantera regen mich diese Rastereffekte so dermaßen auf. da ist ja überall grünes Gras egal wo du hinschaust und überall diese Kästchen am Gras an den Büschen und auch teilweise an den Bäumen. echt zum kotzen


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Die Windforce mit 2 GB, den Speicher hab ich selbst mit Downsampling noch nicht voll bekommen. Der 3570k läuft stabil mit -0,120V auf 4 GHz.


 
und da läuft bei dir arma wirklich flüssig wenn du wirklich ALLE EInstellungen auf sehr hoch stellst? auch wenn du im Gras liegst und mit ner Sniper oder Fernglas durchs Gras zoomst???


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2013)

> was steht denn bei dir in den erweiterten grafikeinstellungen oder gibts die da gar nicht? hast nicht zufällig arma free?


Arma Free und DayZ? Pfui
Ich hab die Arma X Version. Und bei den erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen existiert die ATOC Einstellung einfach nicht mehr. Vor der Formatierung hatte ich sie ja auch nach irgendeinem Beta-Patch


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Arma Free und DayZ? Pfui
> Ich hab die Arma X Version. Und bei den erweiterten Grafikeinstellungen existiert die ATOC Einstellung einfach nicht mehr. Vor der Formatierung hatte ich sie ja auch nach irgendeinem Beta-Patch


 

hmm seltsam, also ich hab den aktuellesten beta patch und bei mir ist sie drin. kannst die atoc einstellung aber auch manuell in der arma config setzen: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/arma2.cfg


----------



## Robonator (12. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> hmm seltsam, also ich hab den aktuellesten beta patch und bei mir ist sie drin. kannst die atoc einstellung aber auch manuell in der arma config setzen: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/arma2.cfg


 


> NOTE: AToC is inactive if Anti-Aliasing is disabled in advanced video options!


Ich denke daran könnte es liegen


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> und da läuft bei dir arma wirklich flüssig wenn du wirklich ALLE EInstellungen auf sehr hoch stellst? auch wenn du im Gras liegst und mit ner Sniper oder Fernglas durchs Gras zoomst???



Nene, die Einstellungen, die im MP eher von Nachteil sind, hab ich runter gestellt (Objektdetails, Post Processing, Shadows auf normal) sonst alles hoch. So droppt es bei mir höchstens auf 40, kanns aber nochmal genau testen.


----------



## tony5621 (12. Februar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Nene, die Einstellungen, die im MP eher von Nachteil sind, hab ich runter gestellt (Objektdetails, Post Processing, Shadows auf normal) sonst alles hoch. So droppt es bei mir höchstens auf 40, kanns aber nochmal genau testen.


 
achsooo, okay dachte schon  dann hab ich auch meine 60 fps wenn ich die objektdetails schattem etc. runterstelle, aber ich kann so nicht zocken, das sieht für mich alles total hässlich aus


----------



## Shona (14. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> das sieht für mich alles total hässlich aus


Das ist nunmal Arma 2 entweder kack grafik oder mehr frames, wobei ich sagen muss das ich in Dayz immer um die 50 Frames hatte und bei Takistan Domination froh bin das ich über 20 Frames komme xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2013)

tony5621 schrieb:


> hmm seltsam, also ich hab den aktuellesten beta patch und bei mir ist sie drin. kannst die atoc einstellung aber auch manuell in der arma config setzen: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/arma2.cfg


 
Grafikoptionen wie ATOC oder FXAA kommen erst in den Einstellungen dazu wenn man den Arma 2 Patch 1.62 installiert (unabhängig von den Beta Patchs).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2013)

Hier ich suche für heute noch paar Leute die eine runde spielen sollen jemand Lust ?


----------



## tony5621 (15. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hier ich suche für heute noch paar Leute die eine runde spielen sollen jemand Lust ?



gern. ich spiel öfters dayz. @all wer noch mitspieler bei DAYz sucht addet mich bei steam: tony5621


----------



## flasha (15. Februar 2013)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach Weggefährten. Allein im Survival Modus ist wirklich anstregend und irgendwann auch langweilig.


----------



## cap82 (15. Februar 2013)

Jo hier auch, einfach ne anfrage per pm schicken.


----------



## timetoremember (15. Februar 2013)

Da ich seit dem neuen Update auch mal wieder DayZ spiele, könnt ihr mir gerne ne pm schreiben wenn ich mich dabei haben wollt 
Ich muss euch aber warnen.....ich bin kein DayZ "Pro" (wie z.B. FrankieOnPc oder JackFrags) aber die Grundlagen (schießen usw) beherrsche ich ganz gut


----------



## DerpDerpington (15. Februar 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> ...FrankieOnPc oder JackFrags...



Göttlich die beiden. Nicht nur in Day Z sondern auch in BF3 und beim Testen jeglicher anderer Spiele.


----------



## KarlCraz (15. Februar 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Da ich seit dem neuen Update auch mal wieder DayZ spiele, könnt ihr mir gerne ne pm schreiben wenn ich mich dabei haben wollt
> Ich muss euch aber warnen.....ich bin kein DayZ "Pro" (wie z.B. FrankieOnPc oder JackFrags) aber die Grundlagen (schießen usw) beherrsche ich ganz gut




Frankie der alte Hacker  schade das er das gemacht hat in DayZ aber ich liebe sein vidz trotzdem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Da ich seit dem neuen Update auch mal wieder DayZ spiele, könnt ihr mir gerne ne pm schreiben wenn ich mich dabei haben wollt
> Ich muss euch aber warnen.....ich bin kein DayZ "Pro" (wie z.B. FrankieOnPc oder JackFrags) aber die Grundlagen (schießen usw) beherrsche ich ganz gut


 
Naja, nachdem erwiesen ist das Frankie und Jack beide Hacks (Godmode) benutzt haben, ist der Typ für mich gestorben. Klar macht klasse Videos aber Cheaten um mehr Klicks zu bekommen geht einfach garnicht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Februar 2013)

Ist doch egal, die Videos sind trotzdem sehr Unterhaltsam...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Ne egal finde ich das nicht. Ich unterstütze keine Cheater! Wenn man hört was Frankie für die Videos gezahlt bekommt, boah ne da werde ich richtig sauer wie man so seine Community verarscht!


----------



## timetoremember (15. Februar 2013)

Ja das die beiden Hacks benutzt habe solle hatte ich auch schon gehört aber ist das jetzt tatsächlich erwiesen?! Kann mir jemand ne verlässliche Quelle nennen? Habe die letzten Tage, als ich das mitbekommen hatte, das Inet durchforstet aber nichts schlüssiges gefunden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Februar 2013)

Was meinst du denn überhaupt mit Godmode? Abgeschossen wurden sie ja oft genug.


----------



## Ich 15 (15. Februar 2013)

es ist mal wieder Devblog Friday


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Ja das die beiden Hacks benutzt habe solle hatte ich auch schon gehört aber ist das jetzt tatsächlich erwiesen?! Kann mir jemand ne verlässliche Quelle nennen? Habe die letzten Tage, als ich das mitbekommen hatte, das Inet durchforstet aber nichts schlüssiges gefunden.


 
Gibt ein schönes Video auf Vimeo wo ALLE Fakten durchgegangen werden. Wer danach immernoch glaubt Frankies ausreden (die mehr als lächerlich sind) stimmen und er cheatet nicht, dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen! 

Ich suchs mal für dich raus.


Edit: So mal wieder sehr lächerlich das ganze, Frankie hat sich auch bei vimeo angemeldet und das Video löschen lassen weil teile seiner Videos drin waren. Dem Kerl ist nichtmehr zu helfen!

Hier der Orig-link:
http://vimeo.com/54480364

Hier die Diskussion dazu, evtl wird das Video ja nochmal re-uppt. 

FRANKIEonPC: A hacker? (please read before you downvote me to hell) : dayz


In dem Video wurden viele seiner Episoden analysiert und er hat schon immer gehackt. Beachtet einfach das blickende Temp-Symbol. Dies ist typisch für den Hack (siehe Youtube). Da gabs so einige Stellen wo er auch noch stumpf meinte "oh ein wunder ich habs überlebt", wo ein Hacker alle getötet hat, oder als die Kirche durch Sprengstoff hochgejagt wurde, alle tot außer Frankie der im Schutt lag  

Das Video hat noch soviel mehr gezeigt, das kann ich garnicht alles auflisten.


----------



## timetoremember (15. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Info! Ich lese mir das ganze mal durch. Nur schade, dass es das Video nirgend mehr gibt....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Ja Frankie versucht alle Beweise zu vernichten, genauso bannt er jeden User der darüber redet aus seinem Kanal. Solche leute mag ich echt nicht mehr unterstützen!


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Februar 2013)

Hat Reddit kein Layout oder spinnt bei mir was? Ist echt schwer das zu lesen...


----------



## timetoremember (15. Februar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hat Reddit kein Layout oder spinnt bei mir was? Ist echt schwer das zu lesen...


 
Ja da muss man sich durchkämpfen 

Nur eines verstehe ich halt nicht. Frankie ist ja nun nicht der schlechteste Spieler wieso hätte er es denn nötig Hacks zu nutzen?!
Mir ist auch bei seinen Videos zuvor nichts verdächtiges aufgefallen....zumal er ja meist vorher bekannt gibt auf welchem Server er aufnimmt und wann. Naja wie gesagt ich lese mir das gleich mal bei ner Tasse Tee durch 
Wäre schon enttäuschend aber gut. Selber spielen macht sowieso mehr Spaß! 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das DayZ 2017 oder so ähnlich ausprobiert. Habs mir mal geladen aber kaum Server gefunden. Soll ja nochmal ne größere Herausforderung sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Reddit ist halt voll mit sinnlosen Fanboy-kommentaren...

Ist ja auch egal. 

DayZ 2017 hatte ich probiert, hat mich jetzt nicht begeistert. Du bist einfach nur am nochmehr rummrennen auf der Suche nach Loot, das dauert eh so schon lang genug.


----------



## Robonator (15. Februar 2013)

> Hat eigentlich schon jemand das DayZ 2017 oder so ähnlich ausprobiert. Habs mir mal geladen aber kaum Server gefunden. Soll ja nochmal ne größere Herausforderung sein.


Server hab ich viele gefunden, man muss auf die Filter achten^^
Habs ma angezockt und das macht schon ziemlich fun. Grade weil man auch z.B. Menschenfleisch futtern und kochen kann 
Man wird beinahe gezwungen das Fleisch und Wasser abzukochen wegen der Infektionsgefahr. Futter findet man echt kaum deswegen ist man eher auf Tiere angewiesen und Waffen... Naja außer Winchester und Enfield hatte ich nix gefunden  Sogar kaum Munition ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Februar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt den ganzen Reddit Thread durchgelesen.

Viele Argumente gegen Frankie klingen plausibel, andere wiederum sind einfach lächerlich.

Z.b. Dass das UI verrät, dass er einen Hack aktiviert hat. Warum verdeckt er die Icons nicht einfach mit den Unveränderten? Die Editing-Skills hat er ja.
Ich bin kein sonderlich guter Editor was Videos anbelangt, hab Vegas kaum benutzt, aber das krieg ich auch noch hin...

Warum er diese Videos hat entfernen lassen kann ich auch verstehen, da wäre ich auch angepisst.

Zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da ich weder ArmA2 noch DayZ besitze.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

Hier ich frage noch gern nach hat jemand heute Lust auf eine runde DayZ ?

Skype/Ts3 habe ich alles.


----------



## cap82 (15. Februar 2013)

Heute wohl eher nicht mehr. Komm grad ausm Training, platt wie ne Flunder, hab leicht einen sitzen und will meinen Character nicht verliern..


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2013)

Bestimmt skriptet Frankie manchmal in Dayz, in seinen Vids ist ja auch einiges gestellt und er macht sie zur Unterhaltung. Schau dir mal an wie er in anderen Spielen abgeht, alles gecheatet ? 

Trozdem ist er ein Meister an der Maus und Tastatur, der schiesst dich auch ohne skripts weg  

Sobald jemand ein wenig Fame bekommt und sogar Kohle mit dem zocken verdient sind die Neider da und wollen das kaputt machen. Ich finds geil was er macht und Bambis sollten nicht so neidisch sein


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

Könnte Kotzen bin auf einen Server habe an sich alles Pistel, M1014, genug Muni und Blut und alles doch leider Kickt der server mich immer weil mein Ping zu hoch scheiß US Server.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bestimmt skriptet Frankie manchmal in Dayz, in seinen Vids ist ja auch einiges gestellt und er macht sie zur Unterhaltung. Schau dir mal an wie er in anderen Spielen abgeht, alles gecheatet ?
> 
> Trozdem ist er ein Meister an der Maus und Tastatur, der schiesst dich auch ohne skripts weg
> 
> Sobald jemand ein wenig Fame bekommt und sogar Kohle mit dem zocken verdient sind die Neider da und wollen das kaputt machen. Ich finds geil was er macht und Bambis sollten nicht so neidisch sein


 

Nicht alles gecheatet, aber oft. In vielen seiner Videos hat er es getan. Er ist genauso ein Bambi wie die die er umgebracht hat. 



@ Derpmonstah 

Doch das HUD zeigt ist schon ein 100%er Beweis. Das veränderte Temp-Icon gibt es so nicht, ist kein Bug oder sonst was. So in der Form (gelb blinkend) gibt es nur wenn scripts am laufen sind. Seine Ausrede das das so aussieht wegen seiner Videobearbeitung ist so lächerlich   (Blinkt auch an Stellen wo der Hintergrund gleich bleibt, und kein Filter würde NUR das Tempicon blinken lassen ). 

Dazu haben die Dayzland.eu Admins im Log eindeutig den Beweis, das Frankie und Jack ein Battleye-Bypass genutzt haben. Auch an seinem Debugmonitor, welchen es in dieser Form garnicht mehr gab, ist wieder ein Beweis. Usw es gibt so viele Beweise, das Frankie seine Ausreden so peinlich und dumm sind, das er sein Statement wieder gelöscht hat  

Er ist ein Cheater welcher euch als Fans verarscht und damit Kohle macht. Das schlimme ist, durch seine Stimme kommt er auch noch älter rüber als er ist und man würde meinen Erwachsene haben das nicht nötig .


Wie gesagt, der User der das Video gemacht hat ging wirklich auf alle Vorwürfe und Fakten ein, hat jeder Detail und jede Aussage analysiert und hat klar deutlich gemacht, das er ein Cheater ist. Ihr könnt ja mal den Video-ersteller anschreiben, er lädt es sicher gern nochmal irgendwo hoch wenn auch nicht public. Haette ich es mal gespeichert


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2013)

Er kann kein Bambi sein, er hat diesen Begriff geprägt


----------



## pcfr3ak (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab diese Frankie-Hacker geschichte schon vor längerer Zeit durchgekaut und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass zwar einige Sachen (sehr) auffällig sind, es aber keine 100%igen Beweise gibt.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Doch das HUD zeigt ist schon ein 100%er Beweis. Das veränderte Temp-Icon gibt es so nicht, ist kein Bug oder sonst was. So in der Form (gelb blinkend) gibt es nur wenn scripts am laufen sind. Seine Ausrede das das so aussieht wegen seiner Videobearbeitung ist so lächerlich   (Blinkt auch an Stellen wo der Hintergrund gleich bleibt, und kein Filter würde NUR das Tempicon blinken lassen ).


Die Ausrede war dumm und eine Lüge, ja. Allerdings kann man in Arma 2 Scripts auf andere ausführen, d.h. ein anderer Spieler im Server könnte ihm den Godmode verpasst haben. Ob die beiden das so abgemacht hatten oder es random war, naja, wissen wir nicht.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dazu haben die Dayzland.eu Admins im Log eindeutig den Beweis, das Frankie und Jack ein Battleye-Bypass genutzt haben. Auch an seinem Debugmonitor, welchen es in dieser Form garnicht mehr gab, ist wieder ein Beweis. Usw es gibt so viele Beweise, das Frankie seine Ausreden so peinlich und dumm sind, das er sein Statement wieder gelöscht hat


 Die Logs würde ich gerne mal sehen. Hat bis jetzt bloß noch keiner (öffentlich). Außerdem kann man an sich keinen (client-seitigen) BE Script-detection bypass in den logs ausfindig machen.. sondern nur bestimmte scripts, die auch an den server gesendet & geloggt werden.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Er ist ein Cheater welcher euch als Fans verarscht und damit Kohle macht. Das schlimme ist, durch seine Stimme kommt er auch noch älter rüber als er ist und man würde meinen Erwachsene haben das nicht nötig .


 Er ist halt n Mainstream-Youtuber mit ner riesen Masse an Fanboys. Mir war der Typ von Anfang an unsympathisch, allein der Fakt dass er erst im August mit DayZ angefangen hat zeigt ja, dass er nichts besonderes ist. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte DayZ nämlich schon 800.000 Spieler und da hat er wohl auch endlich gemerkt, dass man viele Klicks damit machen könnte. Die einzigen Youtuber, die DayZ so ziemlich bei Release gezockt haben, sind SideStrafe & CHKilroy  Die hatten Arma 2 halt auch schon, bevor es Mainstream war (ich auch^^).. besonders CHKilroy macht mit seinem ShacTactical Clan sehr beeindruckende Dinge in Sachen Teamwork etc. in Arma 2.


MfDoom schrieb:


> Er kann kein Bambi sein, er hat diesen Begriff geprägt


 
Man kann auch noob sagen  Ich krieg schon das kotzen von diesem "Bambi" begriff


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2013)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Die einzigen Youtuber, die DayZ so ziemlich bei Release gezockt haben, sind SideStrafe & CHKilroy  Die hatten Arma 2 halt auch schon, bevor es Mainstream war (ich auch^^)



Das macht sie und dich natürlich besonders cool 


Diese fanboy-Haterboy diskussion führt zu nichts. Ich schaue seine Episoden gerne weil er versucht eine Handlung hineinzubringen, damit hebt er sich ziemlich ab von den anderen "schaut wie toll ich spiele"-Videos. Wems nicht gefällt der soll es lassen. Oder sich drüber aufregen, ist mir Wayne.


----------



## pcfr3ak (16. Februar 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich schaue seine Episoden gerne weil er versucht eine Handlung hineinzubringen, damit hebt er sich ziemlich ab von den anderen "schaut wie toll ich spiele"-Videos.


 
lol... Er stellt sich ja nicht zufällig immer als der Held da, findet nicht zufällig immer das beste Zeug und hat auch nicht zufällig immer das beste Gear, gell?


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. Februar 2013)

Folgt hier eigentlich jemand dem DevBlog? 
Ivan is back! The last two weeks have gone... | DAYZ


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde das Devblog-Update ziemlich cool
Da wird schonmal ein paar Sachen in Vorab gezeigt 

Am besten man schaut im offiziellen Forum noch rein, dann bekommt man noch mehr Bilder 
Sieht aber sehr viel natürlicher aus jetzt die Umgebung 

Wird gekauft  !!!


----------



## cap82 (18. Februar 2013)

Is das dann die standalone?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Februar 2013)

Ja, das sind Vorschaubilder des Entwicklungsstandes der Standalone 

Natürlich kann sich noch alles ändern


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Februar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Folgt hier eigentlich jemand dem DevBlog?
> Ivan is back! The last two weeks have gone... | DAYZ





Ich 15 schrieb:


> es ist mal wieder  Devblog  Friday




Die DayZ Standalone wird sicher toll. Nur könnte es noch etwas dauern bis diese erscheint. Die wirklich wichtige Sache ist nur das Performance besser ist(Netcode) und Cheaten nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich ist.


----------



## -Der Koch- (19. Februar 2013)

Wo wird denn der Day Z Commander runtergeladen ohne irgendein falschen Spam scheiß, toolbars Apps von Musik oder son mist ??
Auf der Hauptseite geht es ja anscheint nicht...


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2013)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Wo wird denn der Day Z Commander runtergeladen ohne irgendein falschen Spam scheiß, toolbars Apps von Musik oder son mist ??
> Auf der Hauptseite geht es ja anscheint nicht...


 
Einfach nicht mit aktivieren? Ich konnte ihn wunderbar von der Hauptseite laden und installieren ohne das sich ohne meine Erlaubnis irgendwas mitinstalliert hat.


----------



## -Der Koch- (19. Februar 2013)

Nein ich mein da ist keine spur vom Commander. Nur irgendein scheiß.

DayZ Mod

Da ober links DayZ Download macht er nix.

Mitte DAY Z Download Commander komm ich auf die Seite :

Home › DayZ Commander

unten Links (und rechts) macht er nur Müll. Oder Check ich was nicht ? !


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2013)

Öhh ja du kommst auf die DayZCommander Seite und unten rechts haste dann den Downloadbutton


----------



## -Der Koch- (19. Februar 2013)

Jo..AntiVir war schuld..
was ein Dummscheiß, der Download wird verwirrent dargestellt.

Ist wohl ein derzeitiges Problem von Antivir. Im Echtzeitscanner soll man ausnahmen erlauben  ..funktioniert hier aber nicht.


----------



## ankabo (20. Februar 2013)

Antivir ist ja auch großer Müll! Nimm Avast, Kaspersky oder Eset.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (20. Februar 2013)

Ersten Beta-Einladungen wurden jetzt verschickt für die Standalone !
(laut MSI)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Februar 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ersten Beta-Einladungen wurden jetzt verschickt für die Standalone !
> (laut MSI)


 
N1 ! - Quelle ?

Und noch ne andere Frage:

Gibts hier derzeit ne einigermaßen aktive Zockergruppe ?
- Ich bin die Woche krank geschrieben und hätte mal wieder Zeit und Lust, bei uns is nur keiner on... 
TS steht, wer interesse hat und einigermaßen erfahren ist, bitte melden


----------



## ParaD0x1 (20. Februar 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> N1 ! - Quelle ?


 

Offizielle MSI-Germany Facebook-Page
https://www.facebook.com/MSI.Germany?fref=ts

Wo sie es herhaben, weiß ich nicht


----------



## lol2k (20. Februar 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich bin die Woche krank geschrieben und hätte mal wieder Zeit und Lust, bei uns is nur keiner on...
> TS steht, wer interesse hat und einigermaßen erfahren ist, bitte melden



Ab morgen (nachmittag) wieder im Lande! Man sieht sich im TS3


----------



## MfDoom (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt schon Angst vom ersten Schwung keys keinen abzubekommen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (20. Februar 2013)

@MfDoom,  so wie ich es verstanden habe werden nur Personen von Dean selbst ausgewählt, also welche die ihn sympatisch vorkommen (Streamer, Youtuber) und welche die im Forum sehr aktiv sind, bzw. welche die geholfen habe etc.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Februar 2013)

Ich meine nicht die Betakeys. In irgendeinem interview hiess es das die regulären Key in Schüben ausgegeben werden um den Ansturm an die Server verkraftbar zu machen. Und den Ansturm wird es geben


----------



## Sharidan (21. Februar 2013)

Also eines ist mal sicher, wenn man die möglichkeit dann bekommt für nen Betakey bin ich sicher dabei.
Bisher gab es in letzterzeit wenige Games die ich unbedingt vorher Testen wollte, aber DayZ muss sein


----------



## pcfr3ak (21. Februar 2013)

Schminkt euch das mit den Betakeys ab - DayZ wird als Alpha auf Steam erscheinen


----------



## Sharidan (21. Februar 2013)

@pcfr3ak 
Wurscht als was es kommt .... Solang ich wieder umherirren kann und ums Überleben Kämpfen darf is mir Alpha,Beta oder Final wurscht xD


----------



## -Der Koch- (22. Februar 2013)

Jop ist auf Steam erschienen. Findet allerdings nicht die Server wie im Commander.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Februar 2013)

Ist nur die Mod :/


----------



## Robonator (22. Februar 2013)

Ich lass das mal hier liegen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdR9y3oVtZQ


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2013)

hähähä

"Can I have a key?"


"No you cant"


----------



## nulchking (23. Februar 2013)

Bin nach längerer Pause mal wieder an DayZ installiert und bin nun auf der suche nach Mitspielern, die gerne auch die verschieden Mods dafür spielen


----------



## lol2k (26. Februar 2013)

DayZ 1.7.6 release 



> *Build Notes:*
> 
> 
> * dayz_code
> ...



DayZ-Commander macht bei mir z.Z. Probleme. Solltet ihr auch betroffen sein, rate ich dazu das Update manuell aufzuspielen - so wie bereits im *Changelog* beschrieben und verlinkt.


----------



## Robonator (26. Februar 2013)

> * [FIXED] - Hatchet and crowbar don't require reload anymore.


Wie oft wollten die das noch fixen? 


> * [Fixed] - No longer possible to combat roll over player created objects (tents, sandbags so on)


Warum nicht? Ist ein bischen unlogisch.


----------



## lol2k (26. Februar 2013)

@Robo: Ja der reload bug ist wirklich `n running gag 



Vergessen mit reinzukopieren ins Changelog:



> *Known Bugs:*
> 
> 
> Zombies attacking through objects.


Auch ein altes, leidiges Thema...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

Keine Axt mehr nachladen juhu


----------



## flasha (1. März 2013)

Also bei mir war die Axt gedtern aufeinmal "leer" und ich konnte nichts machen...


----------



## ankabo (1. März 2013)

Laß mich raten... Ist passiert, nachdem du einen Camo oder Ghilie angezogen hast?


----------



## flasha (1. März 2013)

Ne hatte nur die Standard Sachen. Hab auch irgendwie Probleme mit den Bloodpacks. Das Menü poppt nicht auf. Hmm


----------



## arkim (2. März 2013)

Ist jetzt eh egal, jetzt steht Arma 3 Alpha an


----------



## flasha (8. März 2013)

DAYZ -> Neues Update zur Standalone.


----------



## cap82 (11. März 2013)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mittlerweile mit RamDisk aus? Hab das mal ausprobiert, flieg aber instantly vom Server. Oder ist das überhaupt nicht mehr notwendig, weil evtl. gefixt?

Ich find die Performance für mein Sys nicht besonders überragend. Hab zwar überwiegend 60fps aber hab auch z.b. object details auf low.
Post processing off usw.
Vor allem in städten droppt es schonmal auf 45.  

Also hat einer da infos wegen RamDisk?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (12. März 2013)

Chernarus wir leben wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (13. März 2013)

Spiel, Spaß & Spannung - DayZ kanns halt immer noch! 
Mit den richtigen Leuten im Team ( @ Gordon & Snak3, Z-Star, Azra) und ein wenig Glück ließ sich binnen kürzester Zeit der oben gezeigte Fuhrpark aufbauen. Die gegnerischen Teams waren uns nicht nur zahlenmäßig überlegen und brachten daher neben den Autos auch allerlei anderer feiner Items mit.  
Die werden sich richtig in den Arsch gebissen haben.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. März 2013)

Ich habe gestern Abend die ersten Arma 3 Alpha DayZ Server erntdeckt XD

Die "Zombies" sehen zwar wie normale Zivilisten und/oder Soldaten aus, machen aber immerhin schon creepy Sounds. 




Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## lol2k (18. März 2013)

One more run in Cherno [...] 

Apocalypse DayZ Episode 1


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. März 2013)

Nähere Infos hier:

Dynamic Zombie Sandbox


Hier ein Video 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JGB90ytXc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2013)

DZS ist kein DayZ!


----------



## Ultramarinrot (19. März 2013)

Nichtsdestotrotz könnte es einige hier interessieren, weil es doch recht stark in die gleiche Richtung geht 

Aber ja, DayZ isses nicht ;P


----------



## Ultramarinrot (22. März 2013)

• DayZ: Standalone Release frühestens im Juni – GIGA


----------



## lol2k (23. März 2013)

Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet. 
Habs aber nochmal in deiner User-News kommentiert.


----------



## -Der Koch- (24. März 2013)

Klar..die wollten nochmal ordentlich Geld scheffeln, mit Arma2 OP. A. 
Sind ja schließlich keine "Blockbuster-Serien" die am laufenden Band produziert werden.


----------



## lol2k (25. März 2013)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Klar..die wollten nochmal ordentlich Geld scheffeln, mit Arma2 OP. A.



Versteh ich nicht. Kannst du das umfassender formulieren?


_

Edit:_*

Info-Update zu DayZ-SA*

Umfasst unter anderem "Zielen mit Schusswaffen", "Inventarsystem", "Client-/Server-Architektur", "Crafting & Radio", "Medizin-System", "Nahkampf & Sklettsystem" sowie ein Ausblick zur weiteren Entwicklung seitens Rocket ("Roadmap").
Ich hab am Ende des Artikels den Mund gar nicht mehr zubekommen!  Das liest sich alles verdammt gut und belohnt das lange Warten mehr als ordentlich.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (25. März 2013)

Nice


----------



## Shona (25. März 2013)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Klar..die wollten nochmal ordentlich Geld scheffeln, mit Arma2 OP. A.


 Glaubst du wirklich das BI auf das Geld angewiesen ist? Wären sie das würden sie Arma 3 nicht als Alpha für 25€ verkaufen sondern könnten auch bis zum Release warten und dann die 50€ von jedem verlangen...

Eine kleine simple Rechnung dazu die du selbst machen könntest 

Alpha: 50.000 x 25 € = 1.250.000 €
Release: 50.000 x 50 € = 2.500.000 €


Außerdem waren sie selbst über den Hype von DayZ überrascht und das deswegen Arma 2 CO sich nochmals so gut verkauft hat. 

@DayZ Standalone
Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen ein Interview gelesen habe, das es gut möglich ist das sie doch noch die Arma 3 Engine nutzen (Rocket hat sowas angedeutet) und das sie hoffen das sie die SA bis Ende des Jahres schaffen können es aber nicht bestätigen.

Deshalb wundert mich jetzt die nachricht das die Alpha angeblich nicht vor Juni kommen soll. Solangsam frage ich mich was man noch glauben soll, jede Woche liest man irgendwas anderes das dann auf einmal wieder geändert wird und wieder und wieder. 

Ich warte einfach ab bis es komplett draußen ist und die Alpha/Beta lasse ich aus den so nen Müllsupport wie beim Mod mache ich nicht noch einmal mit.


----------



## -Der Koch- (25. März 2013)

Schon richtig, ich dachte das die Alpha Version nicht so vollständig sei, das sich viele eh noch mal das fertige Spiel holen. Vielleicht nur ein drittel mehr/von denen die die Alpha schon besitzen = ca + 700 000 Gewinn -im Anschluß deiner Rechnug.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2013)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Schon richtig, ich dachte das die Alpha Version nicht so vollständig sei, das sich viele eh noch mal das fertige Spiel holen. Vielleicht nur ein drittel mehr/von denen die die Alpha schon besitzen = ca + 700 000 Gewinn -im Anschluß deiner Rechnug.


 
Häh? Warum sollten Alpha Besitzer nochmal bezahlen?!  In den 25€ ist das Fertige Spiel enthalten...


----------



## lol2k (25. März 2013)

Nochmal `n kurzer Nachtrag - mittlerweile wurde auch Videomaterial zur Konferenz online gestellt.
Wer sich von der Qualität des Videos nicht abschrecken lässt, ist mit diesem Link gut beraten!


----------



## -Der Koch- (25. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Häh? Warum sollten Alpha Besitzer nochmal bezahlen?!  In den 25€ ist das Fertige Spiel enthalten...



Fertig ist es nicht. Sonst würd es nicht Alpha heißen


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. März 2013)

Aber in den 25€ ist das fertige Spiel, welches voraussichtlich im Herbst kommt, schon enthalten.


----------



## -Der Koch- (25. März 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Aber in den 25€ ist das fertige Spiel, welches voraussichtlich im Herbst kommt, schon enthalten.



Echt..det wusst ich nicht


----------



## pcfr3ak (25. März 2013)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Echt..det wusst ich nicht


 
Arma 3 | Official Website


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2013)

Sonst würde doch niemand für ne Alpha Geld bezahlen


----------



## -Der Koch- (25. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sonst würde doch niemand für ne Alpha Geld bezahlen



Na ich wunderte mich wie soo viele dafür Geld zahlen..heutzutage muß man mit allem Rechnen bei manchen.


----------



## timetoremember (25. März 2013)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Na ich wunderte mich wie soo viele dafür Geld zahlen..heutzutage muß man mit allem Rechnen bei manchen.


 
Von BI wurde ich bisher noch nicht enttäuscht....warum also nicht deren gute Arbeit unterstützen und dafür sogar früher (wenn auch im Alphastadium) spielen können.


----------



## Shona (25. März 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Von BI wurde ich bisher noch nicht enttäuscht....warum also nicht deren gute Arbeit unterstützen und dafür sogar früher (wenn auch im Alphastadium) spielen können.


Wenn sich andere daran ein beispiel nehmen würden, dann würden wir vll mal wieder bessere spiele bekommen. Leider ist das nur wunschdenken und sehr sehr schade


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das BI auf das Geld angewiesen ist?



Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Denkst Du die machen Spiele um Freude in die Welt zu senden und mit Einhörnern im Kreis zu tanzen??? Die wollen Geld verdienen und IMMER versuchen noch mehr zu verdienen...


----------



## pcfr3ak (26. März 2013)

Natürlich wollen sie Geld verdienen, aber BI sind keine geldgierigen Saftsäcke wie EA oder Hammerpoint Interactive sondern welche, denen etwas an den Qualität ihrer Produkte und ihrer Community liegt.


----------



## lol2k (26. März 2013)

Video-Update #2

Das Video der PAX East war ja nicht der Brüller was die Qualität angeht.
In diesem gibt es einen tieferen Einblick in das Inventarsystem und einen Kameraflug über Bereiche des neuen, überarbeiteten Chernarusgebietes. Auch das Crafting wird nochmals näher beleuchtet (Bspw. der Gebrauch eines Gaskochers in Verbindung mit einer Dose Bohnen etc.)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. März 2013)

Gefällt mir das die Steuerung an ARMA 3 angepasst ist!


----------



## cap82 (26. März 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Video-Update #2
> 
> Das Video der PAX East war ja nicht der Brüller was die Qualität angeht.
> In diesem gibt es einen tieferen Einblick in das Inventarsystem und einen Kameraflug über Bereiche des neuen, überarbeiteten Chernarusgebietes. Auch das Crafting wird nochmals näher beleuchtet (Bspw. der Gebrauch eines Gaskochers in Verbindung mit einer Dose Bohnen etc.)


 
Die Jungs sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen, mir gefällt das bis jetzt sehr gut, vor allem die flüssigen Animationen und die 1st Person schauen sehr gut aus. Weiter so! Ich komm auch noch ne weile mit der Mod klar!


----------



## Shona (26. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gefällt mir das die Steuerung an ARMA 3 angepasst ist!


Liegt wohl daran das es die Engine von Take on Hellicopter ist und dieses Spiel auf der Arma 3 Engine aufgebaut ist.
Es wird doch z. B. auch die Möglichkeit in Arma 3 übernommen per Knopfdruck die Konsole der Jets/Hellis zu bedienen und das kommt von Take on Hellicopter 



kero81 schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Denkst  Du die machen Spiele um Freude in die Welt zu senden und mit Einhörnern  im Kreis zu tanzen??? Die wollen Geld verdienen und IMMER versuchen  noch mehr zu verdienen...


 Ne sorry mit 28 Jahren glaube ich da nicht mehr dran aber die Idee mit den tanzenden Einhörnen gefällt mir wäre mal eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen Kriegen auf der Welt.

Trotzdem zieht BI nicht das gleich ab wie die meisten Publisher und schmeisst ein Spiel auf den Markt das höchstens Beta Status hat und verlangt dafür 60 Tacken.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (26. März 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran das es die Engine von Take on Hellicopter ist und dieses Spiel auf der Arma 3 Engine aufgebaut ist.
> Es wird doch z. B. auch die Möglichkeit in Arma 3 übernommen per Knopfdruck die Konsole der Jets/Hellis zu bedienen und das kommt von Take on Hellicopter
> 
> Ne sorry mit 28 Jahren glaube ich da nicht mehr dran aber die Idee mit den tanzenden Einhörnen gefällt mir wäre mal eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen Kriegen auf der Welt.
> ...


 


Die versuchen halt auf andere kundenfreundlichere Weise ihr Geld zu machen, einerseits sind sie natürlich auch auf Profit aus, andererseits muss man ihnen den Weg den sei dabei gehen echt zugute halten.

Btw. was denkst du wozu Einhörner ihre Hörner haben?


----------



## Robonator (26. März 2013)

> Trotzdem zieht BI nicht das gleich ab wie die meisten Publisher und schmeisst ein Spiel auf den Markt das höchstens Beta Status hat und verlangt dafür 60 Tacken.


*Hust* Arma *Hust* Arma 2 


Das waren nix weiter als Alphas als sie auf den Markt kamen. Bugversucht und voller Fehler, aber BI kriegt es immerhin hin sich um diese Fehler zu kümmern und sie zumindest zum Großteil zu beseitigen


----------



## kero81 (26. März 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran das es die Engine von Take on Hellicopter ist und dieses Spiel auf der Arma 3 Engine aufgebaut ist.
> Es wird doch z. B. auch die Möglichkeit in Arma 3 übernommen per Knopfdruck die Konsole der Jets/Hellis zu bedienen und das kommt von Take on Hellicopter
> 
> Ne sorry mit 28 Jahren glaube ich da nicht mehr dran aber die Idee mit den tanzenden Einhörnen gefällt mir wäre mal eine Abwechslung zu den ganzen Kriegen auf der Welt.
> ...



Ja nee, is klar. In deinen Augen sind 70 Euro für die Supporter Edition ja auch völlig gerechtfertigt?! Ich will BI ja garnicht schlecht machen, um Gottes Willen! Nur abzocken tuen die genauso wie alle anderen auch. Nur die Art ist halt anders... BTW. ist abzocken im Buisness völlig normal, sonst kommt man halt nicht weit. 

Hust Robonator Hust Alpha Hust Jap Rülps


----------



## Robonator (27. März 2013)

> BTW. ist abzocken im Buisness völlig normal, sonst kommt man halt nicht weit.



Hmm naja CD PR hats aber richtig gemacht, ich erkenne in deren Spielen keinerlei Abzocke


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. März 2013)

Wie siehts den eigentlich aus, schon irgendwelche Pläne für ne PCGHE-Stammgruppe für die fertige Dayz Standalone Version?


----------



## Shona (27. März 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. In deinen Augen sind 70 Euro für die Supporter Edition ja auch völlig gerechtfertigt?!


Nö, aber die kauf ich auch nicht genauso wenig wie von anderen Spielen diese super duper Exklusiv Editionen für 70-150 Euro. Wer das kauft ist selbst Schuld das er das tut und hat nichts mit abzocke zu tun den man macht es freiwillig. Ich kenne einige die solche Exklusiv Editionen nur kaufen um sie zu hause hin zu stellen und zum spielen kaufen sie nochmals die Standart Version.


----------



## pcfr3ak (27. März 2013)

Jop. BIS gibt einem ja auch die Wahl, das Spiel im Prinzip für 24,99€ vorzubestellen und dafür noch Alpha & Betazugang zu kriegen, wer WILL kann BI auch mit der Deluxe oder Supporter Edition mehr Geld geben... andere Spiele muss man für 60-70€ Vorbestellen ohne Alpha/ Betazugang und dergleichen und dafür gibt's dann noch n Haufen DLCs und Premium-Dienste hinterhergeballert von denen am Anfang auch keiner wusste.


----------



## Low (30. März 2013)

Welche DayZ von den ganzen DayZ Mods könnt ihr empfehlen? Überlege "DayZ Celle" zu installieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Welche DayZ von den ganzen DayZ Mods könnt ihr empfehlen? Überlege "DayZ Celle" zu installieren.


 
Langweiligste DayZ map überhaupt, alles ist flach und abseits des Spawngebietes gibt es nichts auf der Map wo man hingehen könnte. Also eher ein Spawn-Deathmatch, abseits des Spawns ist langeweile pur angesagt!


----------



## MfDoom (30. März 2013)

Ich hatte viel Spass auf Celle. Ist halt alles typisch deutsch 
Sonst ist Taviana einen Blick wert, da gibts auch sehr viele Server. Namalsk gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. März 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Welche DayZ von den ganzen DayZ Mods könnt ihr empfehlen? Überlege "DayZ Celle" zu installieren.


 
Namalsk ist echt gut !
Da haben wir auch mehrere Wochen verbracht... es ist zwar wesentlich mehr DM und insgesamt auch ein Stück härter als Chernarus (schon allein wegen der Kälte und dem daraus resultierenden Zittern, was ohne "warm clothing" snipen unmöglich macht)...

...ABER es ist echt gut gemacht und die Spannung ist etwas höher als bei Chernarus, weil die durchschnittliche Anzahl der Spieler pro m² einfach größer ist 

Von daher "sehr zu empfehlen" !


----------



## lol2k (31. März 2013)

Rocket zur Finanzierung von DayZ



> Hall ist dabei dem Thema Free2Play nicht grundsätzlich abgeneigt und  hätte sogar einige Ideen, wie ein Spiel auf F2P-Basis gut funktionieren  könnte - allerdings nicht bei DayZ. Hierfür lehnt er das  Finanzierungs-Modell mit seinen Mikrotransaktionen strikt ab, da es den  Sinn des ganzen Spiel-Konzeptes ad absurdum führen würde.
> Es ginge um das nackte Überleben und nicht darum, sich seinen Weg  freizukaufen. Darum, überlebenswichtige Ausrüstung zu finden und zu  erkämpfen und nicht, sie sich für ein paar Dollar aus einem Item-Shop zu  holen. So etwas würde also seiner Ansicht nach die gesamte  Spielerfahrung zerstören.
> [...]
> In der Vergangenheit deutete er allerdings an, über ähnliche  Möglichkeiten wie bei Minecraft (das Spiel wird mit vorangeschrittenen  Versionen teurer) oder auch bei Crowdfunding-Aktionen (unterschiedliche  Kaufpreise mit entsprechend unterschiedlichen »Goodies«) nachzudenken.



Quelle


----------



## Low (31. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Langweiligste DayZ map überhaupt, alles ist flach und abseits des Spawngebietes gibt es nichts auf der Map wo man hingehen könnte. Also eher ein Spawn-Deathmatch, abseits des Spawns ist langeweile pur angesagt!


 Das habe ich sehr schnell gemerkt 

Probiere Namalsk als nächstes


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das habe ich sehr schnell gemerkt
> 
> Probiere Namalsk als nächstes


 
Namalsk ist klasse, jedesmal eine echte Mutprobe in den Bunker zu gehen, da dort eigentlich immer wer drin ist


----------



## Low (31. März 2013)

Ich war auf einem Server und hatte von Anfang an eine Pistole, konnte aber nicht schießen obwohl ich Munition hatte...ist das normal?

EDIT:
Auf einem anderen Server funktioniert alles...


----------



## Z-STAR (31. März 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ich war auf einem Server und hatte von Anfang an eine Pistole, konnte aber nicht schießen obwohl ich Munition hatte...ist das normal?
> 
> EDIT:
> Auf einem anderen Server funktioniert alles...



Wenn du nochmal auf das Problem triffst:

Einfach die Waffe auf den Boden legen und wieder aufnehmen. Dann sollte es klappen .


----------



## Nightexx (1. April 2013)

Hey ho, habe das Problem öfters, dass ich einfach umkippe und die Sanduhr abläuft wenn ich mich mit zombis kloppe. blut ist immer zu 2/3 voll trinken und essen sind auch immer mind. 2/3 voll. Temperatur ist auch normal. Woran kann das liegen? mir passiert das immer wenn ich am anfang keine Schusswaffe habe und noch nahrung und trinken suche. Das suckt echt, weil ich nit ordentlich an spielen komme.


----------



## pcfr3ak (1. April 2013)

Entweder wenn du zu wenig Blut hast oder dich ein Zombie umgehauen hat.


----------



## Z-STAR (1. April 2013)

Wie pcfr3ak schon sagte: Das wird wahrscheinlich von den Zombies kommen. Man kann sobald man weniger als 9000 Blut hat, von einem Schlag ohnmächtig werden  .


----------



## Nightexx (1. April 2013)

ah, vielen danke, da sollte ich mir die digitalen anzeigen mal einschalten.


----------



## cap82 (1. April 2013)

kann auch sein, dass es vom schock kommt, das siehst du am zittern in der 1st person. dann brauchste painkillers.


----------



## Low (2. April 2013)

Welche Einstellungen könnte bzw. sollte ich noch ändern?
Hab einen X4 955 BE, 4GB RAM und eine HD 7870

Bekomme leider oft Frapedrops unter 15 und das stört einfach im Nahkampf...


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2013)

ATOC und PPAA ausmachen. 
Ansonsten gibt es nix was du noch tun könntest. Ist nunmal Arma 

Eventuell nen stärkeren Prozessor, das wars sonst auch.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (2. April 2013)

Am besten erst mal abwarten. Ist ja nur eine Alpha. Wie ist deine CPU denn ausgelastet während du spielst? Mein 3570k wird auch nur zu 50% ausgelastet und ist der limitierende Faktor. Wie hast du die Sichtweite eingestellt?  Bei mir wirkt sich dieser Wert am stärksten aus. LG


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Am besten erst mal abwarten. Ist ja nur eine Alpha. Wie ist deine CPU denn ausgelastet während du spielst? Mein 3570k wird auch nur zu 50% ausgelastet und ist der limitierende Faktor. Wie hast du die Sichtweite eingestellt?  Bei mir wirkt sich dieser Wert am stärksten aus. LG


 
Ich glaube du verwechselst grad die Threads. Hier geht es um DayZ, sein Arma 3 Alpha Problem ist im Arma 3 Thread


----------



## Ultramarinrot (2. April 2013)

WAHA   Schei* Handy


----------



## cap82 (2. April 2013)

Joa Sichtweite is wurscht, die is bei DayZ fix auf 1600.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. April 2013)

Wohl eher auf vielen Servern unterschiedlich 

@Low Komisch solche Probleme hatte ich mit meinem 955er und HD6950 nicht  schon meherere Server probiert? Vielleicht laggt dieser ja nur


----------



## cap82 (3. April 2013)

Mein kleiner Fuhrpark: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2013)

Zockste immer alleine Cap? ^^


----------



## lol2k (3. April 2013)

@cap82

Nett! Hast du auch genug Mitspieler um diese zu bewegen?
Bei uns würde ein Fund eines solchen Arsenals zu nur einer logischen Konsequenz führen: Einen Heli bewegen und alles andere in die ewigen Jadggründe detonieren.  
Ein klares "Nein" zum Horten von Vehikel, ein Abgesang auf den Kapitalismus ingame - Bandit for life!


----------



## cap82 (3. April 2013)

Nene hab schon en paar Buddies.

Hatte eigentlich nur den Hind, den Huey hab ich durch Zufall auf der Suche nach Windscreens gefunden.
Grad auch zum zweiten mal jemanden den Arsch gerettet, bald hab ich den Hero, den ich eigentlich nie wollte.


----------



## Low (3. April 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wohl eher auf vielen Servern unterschiedlich
> 
> @Low Komisch solche Probleme hatte ich mit meinem 955er und HD6950 nicht  schon meherere Server probiert? Vielleicht laggt dieser ja nur


 
Ist der #1 von mydayz.de 
Habe immer fraps auf, liegt an den FPS die im Nahkampf oft einbrechen, da ich bei bf3und anderen shootern mit über 50fps Spiele ist das sehr ungewohnt


----------



## lol2k (9. April 2013)

Momentan ist es ja wieder still geworden um DayZ, da bekannt geworden ist dass die DayZ SA nicht vor Ende Juni erscheint. Rocket erklimmt ja außerdem den Mount Everest und hat scheinbar währenddessen schon ein paar neue Ideen für sein Spiel gesammelt.

Während ich bei reddit so meine Zeit totschlage, ist mir ein Artikel ins Auge gesprungen, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Es geht um die (schon zu Beginn hier im Forum) sehr häufig diskutierte Frage warum manche Spieler allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz friedlich auf andere Spieler reagieren - oder eben genau gegenteilig handeln ("Kill on sight"-Menatlität).
Dieser Frage wurde nun aus psycholgischer Sicht nachgegangen.



> _This game is quite the experiment in social behavior, where you see remarkable things happen organically without any scripted moments.
> You see players watching each others backs, sharing equipment and food, debating about which direction to go in, putting bandages on others who are hurt.
> You also see players shooting strangers on first sight, mistrusting each other, killing just for gear, and general deception.
> Since there aren’t any factions or rules, you decide how you want to play the game, who you want to befriend or kill, where to go, and what to do.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen es interessiert, der folge diesem Link.


----------



## Craganmore (11. April 2013)

Zockt hier wer noch Day Z habe es seit gestern und würde gerne zu Zweit oder in einer kleinen Gruppen unterwegs sein?


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. April 2013)

Auf welchem Server spielst du?

Generell hätte ich Interesse, ich spiele aber nur noch aufgrund des massiven Cheater Aufkommens auf Hive Communitys,, eigentlich immer auf mydayz.de.


----------



## Craganmore (11. April 2013)

Also ich habe mich noch net für einen Server entschieden.


----------



## ankabo (11. April 2013)

Hauptsache, du hast dich schonmal für eine Map entschieden


----------



## Craganmore (11. April 2013)

Im mom zock ich auf Chernarus


----------



## Robonator (11. April 2013)

Chernarus bleibt für mich aber auch die beste Map 
@Craganmore 
Ich kann dir BMRF empfehlen  Sind gute Server und die Leute dort sind auch ganz okay:
bmrf.me


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. April 2013)

@Craganmore

Wenn du Lust hast, dich bei Mydayz anmeldest und deine ingame Id eingibst könnten wir heut abend bisl spielen, Ts hab ich auch und wer sonst noch Lust hast kann sich ja melden Ip gibts per Pm.


----------



## Craganmore (11. April 2013)

jaa würd ich gerne, nur muss da ja forenaccount 5h alt sein usw. oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie die aktuellen Regeln sind bei mir musste man noch nur seine ID eintragen und das wars.


----------



## Craganmore (12. April 2013)

Okaay, habe mich dort mal registriert, mal schauen ob ich das später mit dem GUID hinbekomm, dann können wa ja mal ne runde zocken.


----------



## Volcom (12. April 2013)

Kann jemand nen guten Server inkl Community für Origins Empfehlen? Gern auch Whitelist


----------



## lol2k (13. April 2013)

Wie genial -die Jungs haben sich echt Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (14. April 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wie genial -die Jungs haben sich echt Mühe gegeben!


 
Jo, ist echt nice gemacht, aber es war klar, dass bei dem Englisch die Jungs deutsch sind 
Spätestens bei dem Kennzeichen "K:ID 1986" wird ja auch klar, datt datt Kölner sinn


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## lol2k (26. April 2013)

Schiffwracks in DayZ SA? 
Wieso nicht!


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2013)

Irgendwie hoffe ich das da ein wenig bis viel von der STALKER Atmo einfliessen wird. Das würde der SA bestimmt sehr gut tun.


----------



## Primer (26. April 2013)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal ein LetsPlay mit DayZ+ und Stalker Anleihen gesehen. Da rannten dann auch andere Viecher rum, als nur die Zombies. Wie ich finde ein interessanter Ansatz. Die Zombies sind ja nach wie vor nicht unbedingt stark.


----------



## lol2k (27. April 2013)

Finde die Idee des "Patient Zero", also dem Super-Mutanten-Zombie aus DayZ-Origins auch nicht schlecht.
Wenn man als Team eigentlich alles hat und man nicht zum x-ten mal anderen Spieler auflauern möchte, kann man die Jagd nach dem Supermutanten eröffnen...
Die in letzter Zeit entstandenen Mods rund um DayZ, aber auch andere Spiele (wie Stalker) bieten auf jeden Fall noch genug Inspirationsquellen für die SA.
Aber bevor Rocket und sein Team noch mehr Idee implementieren, wäre ich als Spieler höchst erfreut dieses Spiel in seinen Grundzügen im Spätsommer noch testen zu können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2013)

Ihr müsst euch unbedingt auch mal Dayz Breaking Point anschauen! Bisher der beste Mod mit Abstand meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Samuel5 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe seit heute ein Problem mit DayZ-Origins.
Wenn ich einem Server joine (egal welchem Origins Server)  bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Dateien E:\Bohemia Interactive\@DayZ_Origins\addons\....- dayz_anim.pbo;dayz_code.pbo;dayz_equip.pbo;dayz_sfx.pbo;dayz_vehicles.pbo    sind nicht mit einem von diesem Server akzeptierten Schlüssel signiert. Entfernen sie die Dateien oder Installieren sie zusätzliche akzeptierte Schlüssel



Ich spiele schon seit längerem DayZ und  jetzt seit ca. 1 Woche DayZ Origins, bis eben hat alles noch problemlos funktioniert.
Ich starte DayZ/DayZ Erweiterungen wie jetzt z.B. Origins über den DayZCommander, alles ist auch  auf dem neusten stand und ich habe seit eben nichts geändert, habe nun auchschon die Origins Dateien gelöscht und die "unberührten" aus dem Cache ordner neu entpacken lassen und das Beta Patch neu installiert, hat leider alles nichts geholfen.
Habe auchschon in anderen Threads nachgeschaut, hat aber nichts geholfen.
Ich habe Arma 2 CO anfangs von der Originalen CD Version installiert und alle Patches etc. installiert (Woran es eigentlich nicht liegen sollte da das standart DayZ sowie Taviana problemlos funktionieren, nur Origins macht probleme).


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2013)

Hat der Server evtl. eine neuere Version von Origins?! Oder ist das bei allen Origins Servern so mit dem Fehler?


----------



## Samuel5 (1. Mai 2013)

Das ist bei allen Origins Servern so, die Versionen sind die gleichen.
Was mich wundert ist, dass heute Vormittag noch alles perfekt lief. 
Dann wollte ich eben wieder auf einen Server und bekam die Fehlermeldung.
Ich habe nichts geändert, neuste Updates sind drauf (am Wochenende kam ja v.1.7 was auch problemlas geklappt hat, danach habe ich nichtsmehr geändert). Versuche gerade ein 2. mal alles komplett neu zu installieren.

Edit: Arma 2 nun komplett neu installiert und DayZ-Origins neu runtergeladen und per DayZCommander installiert, bekomme aber immernoch die selbe Fehlermeldung...


----------



## Robonator (2. Mai 2013)

Irgendwas stimmt da sowieso nicht mit dem Origins-Mod. Den Fehler den du hast, hab ich auch und ein Kollege von mir wurde vor ein paar Tagen einfach Random von allen Origins-Servern gebannt.


----------



## Samuel5 (2. Mai 2013)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten, heute kam ein kleiner Patch auf 1.7.1 raus, gerade installiert und jetzt funktioniert auch wieder alles perfekt


----------



## kero81 (2. Mai 2013)

Na Klasse, jetzt geht DayZ (kein Mod-Mod, also das normale DayZ) nicht mehr. Als Fehlermeldung bekomme ich folgendes ins GEsicht geworfen.

>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mir jetzt bitte dass das ein bekanntes Problem ist und ihr eine Lösung für mich Parat habt. Ich werd von meinem eigenen Server gekickt mit der Meldung "Client not responding"... Ich habe die BEClient.dll schon erneuert und den aktuellen Beta Patch aufgespielt. Es ging aber auch vor dem neuen Beta Patch schon nicht.


----------



## pcfr3ak (2. Mai 2013)

the instruction at 0x00000000 the memory could not be written? [SOLVED] - Troubleshooting - Day Z Forums

Gerade gefunden, scheinst also nicht der einzige zu sein, aber ne Lösung hab ich gerade nicht parat...


----------



## kero81 (2. Mai 2013)

Flash Player?! Hm, hatte heute oder gestern ein Java Update gemacht. Egal, heute nicht mehr. Schau mir jetzt noch ne Filge Chuck an (Klasse Serie) und geh dann Pennen. Dank Dir Rasender Reporter!


----------



## lol2k (3. Mai 2013)

Neuer Patch im Anmarsch...

"_Das kommende Update 1.7.7 wird beispielsweise mit der Pistole Makarov  SD und dem Maschinengewehr RPK-74 zwei neue Waffen mitbringen, außerdem  kommen drei neue verweste Zombie-Typen dazu, die schwer zu töten sein  sollen. Auch der allgemeine Schaden von Treffern durch Untote wird etwas  angehoben - die Zombies werden damit für Spieler noch ein Stück  gefährlicher. __Außerdem dürfen jetzt Waffen-Magazine kombiniert werden, neue  Nahrungs- und Getränke-Items stehen zur Verfügung, das Nahkampf-System  wurde überarbeitet und zahlreiche größere und kleinere Änderungen an  Balancing und Inventar werden umgesetzt._
_ Wann das Update erscheint, steht noch nicht fest._"

Gamestar



*Changelog:*



> * [NEW] - Removed annoying "re-arm" option from actions menu
> * [NEW] - Models and textures for mutton.
> * [NEW] - Separate meat for goats, same blood regen as mutton.
> * [NEW] - Can now combine magazines.
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Fexzz (8. Mai 2013)

Zombies hitting through Walls schon wieder driN? Das haben die angeblich schon vor 10 Monaten gefixt...D:


----------



## cap82 (8. Mai 2013)

Das is doch der Alltime-Classic..


----------



## MfDoom (8. Mai 2013)

Jep, man weiss halt nie WELCHE Wände jetzt gefixt sind xD


----------



## swayyy (13. Mai 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auf einem FR Server einen Goldenen Revolver gefunden, seit dem zock da nimmer
> 
> 
> @ Noch mal was Bearbeitet


 


hey, 

falls ihr lust habt auf einem CHEAT FREIEN  server zu spielen joint auf unserem Community server (Day z origins 1.7.1)

hier die ip 176.57.128.7:2902

ihr müsstet euch vorher whitelisten lassen  hier gehts zur whitelist 

die admins sind täglich auf nem öffentlichen Ts erreichbar 

greetz


----------



## Skatch (14. Mai 2013)

DayZ habe ich eine Zeitlang wie bekloppt gespielt, war richtig cool, aber mittlerweile ist da irgendwie die Luft raus.
Ich hatte auf privaten Server später teilweise Camps mit über 10 Zelten rammel voll mit irgendeinem Kram, Waffen und Nahrung, dazu mehrere Fahrzeuge.
Und dann kam die Langeweile.. so gut DayZ auch sein mag, im Endcontent bietet das Spiel einfach zu wenig.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Mai 2013)

in origins kannste jetzt leveln. und garagen bauen.


----------



## Z-STAR (14. Mai 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> in origins kannste jetzt leveln. und garagen bauen.



Ja Origins ist echt zu empfehlen. Vorausgesetzt man hat keine Probleme mit den großen Distanzen, da es ja auf Taviana spielt.

Und bis du ein Haus gebaut hast dauert das auch erstmal ne Weile, vor allem wenn man alleine spielt.

Aber selbst in ner Gruppe verbringt man viel Zeit mit dem Bauen.


----------



## Skatch (15. Mai 2013)

Origins ist wirklich gut, allerdings finde ich die Qualität der Map nicht sonderlich gelungen.
Stellenweise sieht es grandios gut aus und an anderer Stelle sind die Häuser viel zu gross und schweben teilweise in der Luft.
Und so ist halt leider die ganze Map, es gibt Bereiche die wirklich mit Liebe zum Detail erstellt wurden und andere sind einfach hingeklatscht. :-/


----------



## Z-STAR (15. Mai 2013)

Ja da gebe ich dir Recht und ich würde Taviana auch nicht ohne Origins spielen. Ich finde allerdings, dass das Feature mit den Häusern die teilweise schlechte Map ausgleicht.


----------



## Skatch (15. Mai 2013)

Derzeit finde ich DayZ Epoch ziemlich gut, aber ist halt immer noch Chernarus als Map, ich finde zwar immer noch das das derzeit eine der besten Map ist, aber andere stört das vielleicht schon.


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Mai 2013)

Neue Patchnotes, falls es jemanden interessiert  Rolling Changelog for Community Builds - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

> * [REMOVED] - M107 and AS50. (Removed from game)



YES! Wurde auch mal Zeit!


----------



## maxmueller92 (23. Mai 2013)

Find ich schade, zock in fast jedem Game als Sniper mit der M107, und in DayZ hat auch nur die so ne schöne Reichweite..


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2013)

WTF? Die Sniper wurden removed 

Darf nun nicht mehr auf Cherno gecampt werden? Ich dachte DayZ will realistisch sein...


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Die 2 Großkaliberoneshotultra1337hatsowiesojeder-Gewehre wurden nur entfernt. Die normalen sind geblieben. Das ganze finde ich auch gut so.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2013)

Ich nicht, das waren Items die bei mir immer im Backpack waren.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Weil sie auch leicht zu finden waren und jeder damit rumrannte.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2013)

Tja, und dass hatte einen Grund... Ich hoffe die sind in der Standalone wieder drin damit ich den Noobs wieder eins richtig reinwürgen kann.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Mit einem Oneshot-Großkaliberscharfschützengewehr welches durch die meisten Wände schiessen kann, auf Bergen etc campen und wahllos Spieler, in einem Zombie-Survival Game, übern Haufen zu ballern ist nicht noobig? Ich finde grade das ist ziemlich noobig.
Ob Nahkampf oder Fernkampf. Ein Schuss und weg ist der Gegner. Selbst jegliche Art von Fahrzeugen lies sich damit wunderbar vernichten.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2013)

Tja, nur blöd dass du motoren im RL mit Hilfe von Armor Piercing munition zerstören kannst. Hast du nicht verstanden dass es hier um einen "überlebens" Simulator geht?

Und ich will mal sehen wie du im Nahkampf gegen ein MG oder Sturmgewehr mit ner Sniper abschneidest. Und wenn du auf Distanz gut triffst dann ist es einfach skill, da man das Zeroing beherrschen muss.


----------



## MonKAY (23. Mai 2013)

Und weißt du was noch mehr Skill benötigt? Die Leute mit nicht .50er Kaliber zu töten und dafür entweder einen Kopfschuss oder 2 Schuss zu benötigen.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

> Und ich will mal sehen wie du im Nahkampf gegen ein MG oder Sturmgewehr mit ner Sniper abschneidest. Und wenn du auf Distanz gut triffst dann ist es einfach skill, da man das Zeroing beherrschen muss.


Ich hab es schon mehrmals geschafft, auch im normalen Arma, Leute aus der Hüfte zu killen. Wenn ein Treffer landet dann haben die meist nichtmal die Zeit um überhaupt anzulegen. Außerdem kannste mit z.B. der AS50 mehrfach hintereinander schiessen. 
Distanz ist nun wirklich nicht so schwer. Schätzt, liest oder rechnest die Distanz aus, stellst ein und Feuer. Ich denk ma bis 500m kann man mit ein bischen Erfahrung gut schätzen. Selbst wenn ein Schuss daneben geht dann kommt der zweite oder dritte halt gleich hinterher, geht ja wunderbar. 



> Tja, nur blöd dass du motoren im RL mit Hilfe von Armor Piercing munition zerstören kannst. Hast du nicht verstanden dass es hier um einen "überlebens" Simulator geht?


Klar weiß ich das, aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Motoren. Es reicht wenn du einmal auf z.B. n Auto schiesst um mehrere Dinge so zu beschädigen das man das Auto eigentlich gleich wegwerfen kann. Hauste noch n bischen was hinterher und das Ding explodiert auch schon. Alles schon erlebt. 
Mag sein das es eine "Simulation" ist, aber sie ist nicht vollkommen realistisch. Grade während einer Zombie-Apokalypse würde ich nicht davon ausgehen überall ein Großkaliberscharfschützengewehr mit reichlich Munition zu finden.


----------



## lol2k (27. Mai 2013)

*Update!* (Interview mit Rocket) 


Ich fass mal zusamen:

*- Standalone Version wird an ausgewählte Spieler verteilt, momentan noch im kleinen Rahmen. (1 Server)*


> "They're already in. They're already playing it. It's good... We're only running one server."





> "So what we're doing at the moment is, we gave free keys as a gift to the  forum moderators, the Reddit moderators, people who helped out with _DayZ_ development, and stuff like that. I guess there's about 30-100 people involved with that. From here, once we've finished our server/client architecture -- because  we're moving it an MMO model -- we're reviewing the situation of that  in June, and then we do an alpha, just like _Minecraft_"



*- Als Beispiel des Minecraft-Modells nennt Hall folgendes Szenario:*


> "People pay X amount of dollars and they get early, cheap access to it,  and then once it's beta, price goes up, maybe, say, $10, and once it  goes retail, the price goes up $10."



*- Hall zeigt sich außerem begeistert von der Steam-Anbindung und der neuen Methode, Updates schneller einzuspielen zu können ("Delta-Patching").:*



> "We are doing content updates all the time. The Steam model is really  working well for us. Valve approached us and they said, "What do you  guys want, to make things easier?" and we said, "Well, we want delta  patching." Luckily they were just about to bring that out. That's where,  instead of downloading the whole file when it updates, it just  downloads the part [that has changed.]"



*- Rocket und Steam erarbeiten die Möglichkeit, beim Starten der Standalone zwischen zwei "builds" zu wählen. Zum einen den "stable build", zum anderen den "experimental build".*



> "So when people join the alpha, we have a little dropdown box, which is  two builds -- this is once we go paying -- you can choose the stable, or  the experimental. The experimental one is literally what is on the  developer's desktop. And so people will be able to choose which one they  want to play on. If they want to see what the developers were working  on today, they can choose the experimental build."




Quelle


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Juni 2013)

Das neue Inventar wurde gezeigt! 
Sieht (wie ich finde) ziemlcih ******* aus


----------



## MonKAY (3. Juni 2013)

Designtechnisch sicherlich kein Brüller, aber für die Übersicht ist definitiv gesorgt.


----------



## Primer (3. Juni 2013)

Aha, also hat jedes Kleidungsstück sein eigenes Gear. Zwar keine schlechte Idee, aber die Übersicht ^^b Allerdings ist as wiederum angenehm komplex, vor allem wenn nicht jedes Gear in jede Tasche passt. Ne AK in der Hose mag zwar so mancher gerne haben, aber widerspricht dann irgendwie dem extra komplexen Inventar.

Weiß man eigentlich schon ob zunehmendes Gepäck die Bewegung einschränkt?


----------



## flasha (3. Juni 2013)

Mich würd mal interessieren, wer für das schicke Inventar verantwortlich ist. Selten sowas hässliches gesehen.


----------



## MonKAY (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn man sich das Gear und die Plätze im Screenshot anschaut passt schonmal asu Prinzip keine Primärwaffe in die Kleidungsstücke, da diese ja nur 6 Slots haben und eine Primärwaffe 10 Slots benötigt. Eine Pistole würde aber reinpassen, weil die ja nur 6 Slots braucht und das würde ja auch im richtigen Leben gehen.


----------



## lol2k (4. Juni 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Designtechnisch sicherlich kein Brüller, aber für die Übersicht ist definitiv gesorgt.


Absolut-darauf kommts auch an! Will wissen ob sich da grad ein Zombie an meinem Gehirn zu schaffen macht während ich meine Tasche mit Heinz Bohnen fülle. 



Primer schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich schon ob zunehmendes Gepäck die Bewegung einschränkt?


Bislang sind dahingehend noch keine Infos verfügbar, ich hoffs aber auch! 
Beim Origins Mod, den ich zZ. spiele, bekomme ich das subjetive Gefühl dass sich größere Waffen und ein gefüllter Rucksack ein wenig auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit niederschlagen...


----------



## Primer (4. Juni 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Absolut-darauf kommts auch an! Will wissen ob sich da grad ein Zombie an meinem Gehirn zu schaffen macht während ich meine Tasche mit Heinz Bohnen fülle.
> 
> 
> Bislang sind dahingehend noch keine Infos verfügbar, ich hoffs aber auch!
> Beim Origins Mod, den ich zZ. spiele, bekomme ich das subjetive Gefühl dass sich größere Waffen und ein gefüllter Rucksack ein wenig auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit niederschlagen...


 
Na beim Original war man mit der primary auch schneller als mit der secondar^^
Ich hoffe ja auch das man die Spielmechanik etwas "realistischer" und komplexer macht. Von alterndem equip, über kombinirbares Gear (Schiene+Bandage= fix Beinbruch) bis hin zum nicht zu einfachen Basenbau....

Hast du zufällig auch eine Info darüber ob die Z's in Gebäuden nun auch mit vmax agieren?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. Juni 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig auch eine Info darüber ob die Z's in Gebäuden nun auch mit vmax agieren?


 
Wenn du mit vmax Wände/Türen etc meinst, dann soll es angeblich gefixt sein


----------



## lol2k (4. Juni 2013)

In die von dir gennante Richtung wird es langfrstig auch wohl gehen. 
Momentan ist die Infodichte noch etwas mager, da "Rocket" Bedenken äußert, dass seine Ideen schlichtweg geklaut und in einem anderen Spiel umgetzt werden. Nunja..
Zur E3, die ja bekanntlich in wenigen Tagen beginnt, wird BI vertreten sein und neue Einblicke in Arma 3 als auch die DayZ SA geben, da auf dem Messestand PCs aufgebaut werden, die das Testen möglich macht. Vermutlich wird es dann eine ganze Reihe neuer Infos geben.
Ich persönlich erhoffe mir jedoch nicht all zu viel vom Start der SA. Erst durch die einjährig andauernde wöchentlichen Updatesession wird das Game zu dem was ich mir seit einem Jahr wünsche: Mehr Komplexität, Tiefgang und Gründe zu sterben!


----------



## MfDoom (4. Juni 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Beim Origins Mod, den ich zZ. spiele, bekomme  ich das subjetive Gefühl dass sich größere Waffen und ein gefüllter  Rucksack ein wenig auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit niederschlagen...


 Heros rennen auf jeden fall schneller als bandits.




Primer schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig auch eine Info darüber ob die Z's in Gebäuden nun auch mit vmax agieren?


in den Hangars rennen sie jetzt schnell, in den Häusern aber immer noch langsam afaik


----------



## Primer (4. Juni 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit vmax Wände/Türen etc meinst, dann soll es angeblich gefixt sein






MfDoom schrieb:


> in den Hangars rennen sie jetzt schnell, in den Häusern aber immer noch langsam afaik



Nein ich meine ob die in Gebäuden nun genauso schnell rennen wie draußen....also nicht in der aktuellen Build, sondern in der SA. Es wurde ja immerhin schon mal das neue Pathfinding System vorgeführt, hätte ja sein können das es hier eine kleine Info zu gab.

@Pyro
Also E3 abwarten...da kann man mal sehen, vom kleinen Hirngespinst einer MOD zur E3, schaffen auch nicht viele^^


----------



## Sharidan (4. Juni 2013)

Die E3 braucht man nicht mehr abwarten. Irgendein User hat die DayZ Alpha Version Geleakt .

Hier ein Video auf YT: DayZ Standalone Alpha Game Leak - YouTube


----------



## Low (5. Juni 2013)

Das Video ist unnötig,  braucht man nicht sehen


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Die E3 braucht man nicht mehr abwarten. Irgendein User hat die DayZ Alpha Version Geleakt .
> 
> Hier ein Video auf YT: DayZ Standalone Alpha Game Leak - YouTube


 
Das Field of View ist unglaublich 
Wenn es stimmt dann ist in der Description ein Downloadlink für nen Singleplayer-Build. Ich hab aber eher kein Interesse dran


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juni 2013)

DayZ im Singleplayer ist wie Surfen ohne Wasser


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. Juni 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Die E3 braucht man nicht mehr abwarten. Irgendein User hat die DayZ Alpha Version Geleakt .
> 
> Hier ein Video auf YT: DayZ Standalone Alpha Game Leak - YouTube


 

Wurde bereits offiziell gesagt das dieses Video echt ist und auch von einer Pre-Alpha Version stammt
Allerdings von einer Älteren nicht aktuellen Version


----------



## lol2k (6. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Wer sich eventuell fragt welche Änderungen die eigenständig lauffähige Version von DayZ (DayZ Standalone) denn nun im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Arma 2 DayZ-Mod beinhalten wird, kann die Unterschiede in diesem zweiseitgen Artikel nochmal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2013)

Hört sich ja mal richtig gut an, grade das Krankheitensystem


----------



## ParaD0x1 (6. Juni 2013)

Hört sich bis jetzt alles ganz schick an (:

Hoffe das Chernarus wirklich noch expandiert.. Hat mir noch zu wenige Plätze wo es immer zu Konflikten kommt


----------



## lol2k (7. Juni 2013)

Hinweis am Rande: (Da wir ja schon fast alle geistig bei der SA sind )

*Update 1.7.7 für die DayZ-Mod erscheint am kommenden Montag*



> _"We got the all clear today from Rocket no changes needed . Were just  going to wrap a few issues and do a weekends test and aim for Monday as  release day."_




*Patchnotes:*



> dayz_anim
> dayz_code
> dayz_communityassets
> dayz_sfx
> ...


Bilder zum neuen "stash":

Bild 1
Bild 2


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. Juni 2013)

Wer zockt denn überhaupt noch und hat vllt Lust ne kleine Gruppe zu Bilden?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2013)

Ich zocks noch richtig oft und laange


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. Juni 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich zocks noch richtig oft und laange


  awa digger ich dacht doch bist so lol süchtig?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2013)

Nieeemaaaals  Wir zocken es nur ab und zu aber Dayz <3 kommt immer an oberster stelle


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. Juni 2013)

Ja gut indemfall bis später, auf gute alte Zeiten


----------



## ParaD0x1 (8. Juni 2013)

Sobald die Standalone rauskommt, sucht unsere Gruppe bestimmt auch noch Mitspieler 
Sind zurzeit 4 Mann und warten sehnsüchtig auf die Standalone


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2013)

Die alten Zeiten waren zu geil


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. Juni 2013)

Wird Zeit dass wir malwieder ein paa Bambis in die Pfanne hauen  Hab schon eeewig nichtmehr gezockt, muss nachher erstmal schauen was alles neu ist


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2013)

Hahaha Ziemlich vieles ist neu  Aber das wirst du schon merken


----------



## Billy.Mc John (8. Juni 2013)

Auf welchzem Server zockt ihr? Private Hive? Dann kann ich mich da schonmal ausrüsten


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2013)

Was heißt wir?  Höchstens ich und Marcel der Rest, heult rum wenn sie mal Sterben  Mir egal wir zocken mal Private Hive und mal den Offi


----------



## Low (9. Juni 2013)

Breaking Point  !


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Juni 2013)

Ein Zitat eines Dev's:


> [11:39 AM CST 6/9/2013] Matt Lightfoot:
> You won't be able to do tomorrow as we need ot update Steam at the same time
> 
> Yes at the moment, we were alright to go on Friday when it was brought to us but now the people needed to push an update to steam are at E3 and in Prague. So trying to do that is going to be slightly more complex especially with the us being busy from 9.30am till 9pm LA time.
> ...


----------



## Low (10. Juni 2013)

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt


 
Also so wie ich das verstehe, ist alles fertig und man wartet nur noch auf ein Steamupdate und auf einen Typen der sich da bei dem publishen von Steam auskennt in der Firma der aber gerade in LA ist zur E3


----------



## Draxus (10. Juni 2013)

hmm Interessante Änderungen, nachher gleich mal tetsen zu Hause.


----------



## Low (10. Juni 2013)

Änderungen? Gab es ein Update?


----------



## cap82 (11. Juni 2013)

> * [NEW] - Zeds hitting through Walls/Buildings should now be fixed.



Trololololoooo...


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Trololololoooo...


 
Ach, die haben einfach nur ausgelassen welche Wände gemeint sind


----------



## Billy.Mc John (12. Juni 2013)

Wer heute abend lust und zeit hat so ab 22uhr kann sich bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2013)

So, da haben wir es doch endlich: *Neues Videomaterial zur Standalone von der E3!*


Nachtrag:

Die (für mich) bislang bedeutendsten Änderungen aus dem Video:

- Während des Laufens ist Schießen möglich 
- Zombies laufen nun in Gebäuden mit regulärer Geschwindigkeit
- Zombies haben die Möglichkeit, den Spieler umzuwerfen
- Crafting System
- Grafik

Weniger poisitiv betrachte ich die gezeigte Hitrange und die zu häufig angewendeten Sprungattacken der Zombies.
Und ich wette das Spiel strotzt nur so vor kleinen Fehlern. 

Auf das Rocket und sein Team sich noch Zeit lassen und ein stabil laufendes Spiel präsentieren!


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Juni 2013)

Die Sprunganimation beim Sprinten gefällt mir sehr! (: .. Alleine das man endlich vor Z's wirklich flüchten kann ohne an Zäunen etc hängen zu bleiben

Allgemeine gefallen mir die Animationen und die Darstellungen von Haltungen sehr gut.. Das Inventar ist jetzt endlich wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte schlicht gehalten in 2 dunklere Farben! (:

lediglich das die Zombies immer noch auf dem Boden "rutschen" und es stark nach laggs aussieht stört mich

Alles in allem, sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Patch 1.7.7 
sollte der nicht montag kommen?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Patch 1.7.7
> sollte der nicht montag kommen?


 
Der ist schon längst raus oO

http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/129843-dayz-mod-177-patch/


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

Aber nicht über DayZ Commander bei mir oO

EDIT:
1000000 mio euro, dass der Patch gestern bei mir noch nicht im DayZ Commander war LOL


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2013)

DayZ Commander sagt "ja" zur 1.7.7 - ist also released!
Für mich aber weniger interessant, bin auf DayZ Origins "hängengeblieben"


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

DayZ Standalone - Debut Gameplay Reveal - E3 2013 - YouTube!


DayZ Standalone von der E3, falls wer es noch nicht kennt ist von heute nacht


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2013)

@Low:

Siehe meinen Post eine Seite vorher


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

wollte euch nur daran erinnern


----------



## Primer (12. Juni 2013)

Nicht streiten, habt ja beide ein +1 bekommen


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2013)

@Low, wundert mich nur, da du nach mir noch 2x gepostet hast 
@Primer:


----------



## Low (12. Juni 2013)

Als ob ich lesen kann


----------



## Low (14. Juni 2013)

Also bei der Standalone muss noch viel passieren, man hat auf der E3 nicht viel gesehen, aber was man gesehen hat war sehr enttäuschend


----------



## lol2k (14. Juni 2013)

@ Low: Forumregeln beachten und doublepost möglichst vermeiden. Letzten Eintrag einfach editieren. Danke!



Ein am Mittwoch geführtes Interview mit Rocket auf Kotaku.com bringt ein paar neue Details zur Designentscheidung der SA.

*1. Loot wird noch knapper *



> "So for example, the new apartment buildings, we're re-doing  them from scratch with every room interval, and all of those rooms have  possible loot spawns. So the amount of locations for loot to spawn will  be very high, but the spawn-rate will be incredibly low."


*

2.  Selbstmord ist nun jederzeit möglich*



> _"It's  probably going to be via an action menu, so you go into the inventory  screen, right-click on a weapon, if the weapon's loaded it'll say,  "Commit Suicide." Click that. "Are you sure…"_


*

3. Das Zusammenspiel zwischen Spielern soll gestärkt weden*



> "_There's so many items, already there's hundreds, that by the time we had  have alpha there'll be thousands, and some of these items will be very  important, so trading becomes very relevant because you're just never  going to find all the stuff yourself. [There are advantages to working  in a group] but they're not forced advantages._"


*

4. Merkwürdigerweise geht Rocket davon aus, dass die künstlich geschaffene Nahrungsknappheit Spieler dazu bringen wird, miteinander zu interagieren.*



> "_So I think that the game, this new antagonist, we're hopeful that that  will have an impact on players' playstyle because they'll be forced to  interact. Now, notice I didn't say forced to cooperate. Because I think  that's a key difference. They'll be forced to interact, maybe on a  neutral footing, so there'll be sort of these very high-tension trades  occurring between groups of people._"


*

5. Es wird möglich sein, einen ganzen Landstrich/eine Stadt von Zombies zu "säubern"*



> "_The way the zombie spawns work now is that they're all spawned at the  start of a mission on a server. And then they respawn in a zone so long  as there's no players in it. So if the player clears out, say, a village  and and they stay where, then no zombies will spawn there. But—and this  is a big caveat—zombies can rove around. So, particularly if you've  fired a lot of ammunition or exploded something, zombies from a long way  away may hear you and may come there in a big pack._"


*

6. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich zu verbarrikadieren. Allerdings verschwinden diese angehäuften Items nach dem Serverrestart momentan wieder.*



> "_Just today, unfortunately we can't demo it because it's not configured, a  system has been implemented that allows you to interact with the world.  So picking up basically any object in game, and being able to move it  around, and all that stuff. But it's not persistent past the server  restart. We need to judge what we can store long-term._"



*7. Die Engine der SA bietet die Möglichkeit, das Kugeln Wände und Türen durchdringen. Ob dies umgesetzt wird, ließ Rocket jedoch offen.*



> "_Yeah, it already does, but it requires configuring, so it's not  configured… we gotta watch with firing through walls, because people  generally expect that you can't, in a video game. But yeah, the engine  supports it_."


*

8. Auf die Nachfrage wie "gut" oder "schlecht" der Nahkampf in der SA sein wird, antwortet Dean Hall folgendes:*



> "_I'm very critical of melee, so I would say okay or bad. But it's gonna  be way better than the mod. We want to make melee really good, but  there's a lot of limitations. Look, I may be wrong, but I think to  manage expectations… I'm hopeful it's okay._"


*

9. Wird eine modifizierte Waffe in einem Kampf beschädigt, kann es passieren, das die Modifikation wie bspw. Zielfernrohr zerstört wird, mitunter auch die gesamte Waffe.*



> "_Yes. Weapons are entities now, they're just like a vehicle, so they have their own damage and everything_."


*

10. Es wird generell weniger "Highend-Gear" geben*



> "_But high-scope, military weapons will be in there, but they'll be very  rare spawns. And they'll be global loot spawns, so there'll only be a  certain amount of them in the whole world._"


*

11. Das Gewicht von Waffen und Ausrüstung soll Auswirkungen auf die Ausdauer und Laufgeschwindigkeit haben, allerdings erst nach Einführung der Alpha*.



> "_This is something we're going to do after we release the alpha. So for  the moment the only restriction is gonna be how many slots do you have.  But we're looking at playing with the idea of weight, and how it affects  your character movement and all that. But we need to get player  feedback on how the system currently works before we go and introduce  another mechanic to it, because then it just becomes too confusing._"


*

12. Das komplexe Craftingsystem soll es ermöglichn, andere Spieler zu vergiften*



> "C_rafting is going to be, I think, one of the cornerstones  of the game. So, you can cook food, so you take your gas cooker, you put  a gas canister on it, you get a mister and you put some baked beans in  the mister and then you cook the baked beans. In the [first game], you  placed a fire, then you just looked at it and [cooked food]. So there's a  lot of, you could add poison to a canteen bottle, and then give someone  the canteen bottle, they don't know it's poisoned, and they could  poison themselves._"


*

Letzte Anmerkung seitens Rocket:*

 "_So what I'd say to people is, if you don't like what you're seeing,  don't buy the alpha. Wait until later in the alpha or the beta. Because  let's face it, that helps us with the release by not having so many  players, and [laughs] we get more money if they buy it in the beta or  the retail! Everybody wins!_"


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juni 2013)

Ganz im Gegenteil ich fand das Gesehene sehr gut. Viele der Sachen die versprochen wurden wurden gezeigt und sahen überzeugend aus (Drag an drop, überarbeitetes Inventar, mehr begehbare Häuser, besser Zombie Mechanik).


----------



## Darkerasor (14. Juni 2013)

Hoffen wir mal das man die Zombies auch noch irgendwie abhängen kann. Hab in dayz gestern den neuen Patch getestet. Selbst nach einer Entfernung von ca 400-500 Meter außerhalb der Sicht und durch tiefen Wald konnte ich den Zombie nicht abhängen. Erscheint mit zu brutal.. Auch wenn die Zombies jetzt eine Herausforderung da stellen


----------



## Low (14. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich reicht eine Tanne um die Zombies los zu werden


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2013)

Seit dem Patch hab ich keine Lust mehr... Dieses auf den Boden geschlage nervt ja man übel ...  Und wenn man mal unten liegt kommt man so gut wie nicht mehr hoch bei 2-5 Zombies have fun


----------



## Sharidan (15. Juni 2013)

Ahahahah, kaum wird ein Spiel mal Schwer und nichts mehr für Kiddies ( ist kein Angriff auf jemanden hier ) heulen sie alle und überall rum.
DayZ ist eine Überlebensimulation und kein Call of Duty ...


----------



## lol2k (15. Juni 2013)

Neues, seitens Rocket kommentiertes E3 Video zur DayZ SA

Und hier ein nicht ganz ernst gemeintes "Retro-DayZ" 


--------------------

*
Update 2

*Ihr kennt mich ja - ich werde einfach nicht müde neue Infos zur DayZ SA aus dem Netz zu fischen.. 

Daher gibts HIER erste Waffendesigns der SA zu sehen (_Hunting Rifle, Crossbow, Modifizierte AK 74_) 
Desweiteren wurden handgeschriebene Notizen abgelichtet und hochgeladen. Leider bin ich der Sprache nicht mächtig, dennoch interessiert, warum derartige Notizen im Zusammenhang mit der DayZ SA gebracht werden. 

Erneut ein Interview mit Rocket. Diesmal beantwortet der Projektleiter Fragen der "Reddit"-User. 
Für mich war die Nachricht, dass es künftig keine bestätigten Todesmeldungen mehr geben wohl am herausstechendsten. Aber auch dass bei längerem Laufen die Schuhe kaputt gehen und demzufolge Verletzungen an den Füßen entstehen können bzw. Brüche wahrscheinlicher werden ist in meinen Augen ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Zu guter Letzt: Vergleich der momentanen Chernarus Map und der neuen "Chernarus+" Map (bestehend aus zwei Mapteilen [east;west] , die man zu einer kombinieren kann)


Gruß lol2k*
*


----------



## ikealampe (18. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Infos 
Die Armbrust mit Scope sieht nice aus.
Irgendwo habe ich auch mal gehört das es irgendwann einen Pfeilköcher geben soll!


----------



## ankabo (18. Juni 2013)

Armbrust mit Scope, endlich! Dann nenne ich mich Daryl


----------



## lol2k (21. Juni 2013)

@ankabo: Uh, da sagste was - ich muss dringend "the walking dead" weiterschauen! 

Zur SA gibts neue Videos:

1. Vibor Flythrough
2. New Locations [Balota, Cherno, neue Areale nördlich von Cherno, Schiffswrack nördlich von Berenzino] & neue Animationen, die erst nach dem dritten E3 Tag fertiggestellt wurden.


----------



## Primer (22. Juni 2013)

Uns spielen solltest dus auch


----------



## -Der Koch- (22. Juni 2013)

....immer mal wieder und noch so ein Ründchen am Abend macht spaß. Nachdem das Game nun Ruse abgelöst hat bei mir 

immer wieder neu Loten zu müssen wurde mir langweilig. zwar ist die Spannung sehr groß wenn du länger lebst und andere Töten kannst..sei es auch nur mit der Axt.. aber Najaa.

Wäre da nicht 1-2 Server Namens Gits Clan, Spawnen immer mit Waffe -MG bis MP alles dabei und krams, das wechselt innerhalb von paar tagen immer mal wieder. +Genug voll Reparierte AUTOS und Helis... neuerdings auch extra Gebäude.
Und nein es ist kein reines BF dafür ist DayZ zum Glück nicht so Akardelastig.

Also Hauptbeschäftigung.. andere auflauern, Straßensperren errichten und aus Gebüschen auf Autos schießen. Was will man mehr.
Nur ein Tip..keine Werbung..


----------



## lol2k (22. Juni 2013)

Dann nimm doch gleich den Arma2-Mod "Wasteland"!


----------



## Low (22. Juni 2013)

Oder TimZ (geile dayZ mod) oder DayZ Utes (kleine insel, DM)


----------



## -Der Koch- (23. Juni 2013)

War ein Tip meinerseits..für lustloses "Looten"  Viel spaß.


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh nicht, was das dann noch mit DayZ zu tun haben soll... In DayZ gehts ums überleben und looten, alles andere ist nicht DayZ sondern ein großes Deathmatch mit ein paar nervigen Zombies.

Ich könnt jedes Mal kotzen, wenn ich solche Server sehe mit 500.000 Fahrzeugen, 387 Helis, spawn mit AS50 TWS und whatnot... und die "Admins" dann in DayZ dämliche Veranstaltungen machen wie z.B. Panzerschlachten oder sie lassen spieler für "spenden" mit 1337-uber-gear spawnen... Da merkt man auf der einen Seite, dass diese Leute DayZ nicht verstanden haben, auf der anderen fragt man sich, ob sie schonmal was von Arma 2 gehört haben.


----------



## Low (23. Juni 2013)

Weil das überleben in DayZ zu einfach ist^^


----------



## -Der Koch- (23. Juni 2013)

Richtig Pcfr3ak, aber auf dem Gits Servern geht's noch.. Rund 1000 Autos für die ganze Map sind gut. Wärend ich bei Servern mit 300 Angaben keine finde.
Mir ist klar das es SO KEIN überleben ala DayZ darstellt, was auch sehr spannend werden kann. Für mich aber nur spannend ist, wenn ich selbst mal wen kille, und da kommen zu oft länger überlebende irgendwann dazwischen und knallen dich mit ner AK- ..Sniper  ab. "Neu anfangen zu müssen" macht DayZ oft langweilig, weil die investierte Spielzeit und meinentwegen "Liebe" in deinem Characater mit einmal weg ist. 
-Und noch dazu..wenn ich "nur" sehr Vorsichtig in der Welt rumtappse und alles und jeden meide, kann ich mir auch mein Fahrrad nehmen (reales jetzt  ) und selbst eine Tour machen. hmm...also ein kleiner "unrealer" hauch muß einfach in einem Spiel herrschen. Das wäre dann unvorsichtiges rumtappsen und schießen. 
Mag jeder vielleicht anders empfinden.

Und die Server in dem reines PayToWin herrscht sind zu meiden. Weil ich dort mit nichts Spawne und es nicht lange dauert, bis dich wer über den haufen schießt, wo man gezwungen wird zu bezahlen zb. Bei Gits spawne ich seid Freitag z.b. mit ner Saw249, macht MAL Fun..wie es heut ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich find es auch "realer" wenn nicht überall Kaputte Autos rumstehen, da man ja beim eigentlichen DayZ ALLES Reparieren muß,
-ist Quatsch und raubt den Spielspaß für einige denke ich. Genau wie "SelfBloodbag" find ich auch logischer..
Aber jeder wie er es mag.. will ja kein angreifen,..nur meine Meinung kundtun wie man bei DayZ noch Spielspaß halten kann.

Genauso las ich hier auch oft "ich hatte schonmal alles" -naja irgendwann war es weg durch Tot etc und DayZ war langweilig.. das auch keine lösung für ein eigendlich gutes Spiel. Die Leute rennen dann wieder zurück zu COD oder BF  wo ich echt ständig irgendetwas hinterherhetze..was mir persönlich keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## lol2k (23. Juni 2013)

Ich denke DayZ ist vielseitig interpretierbar - das sieht man auch schon an der Anzahl der verschiedenen DayZ-Mods und ihren Schwerpunkten.
Während die einen stundenlang durch die weite Landschaft ziehen und in Ruhe looten, Autos zusammenbasteln und Zeltlandschaften erstellen, setzen andere Spieler den Fokus voll auf den PVP-Aspekt und wollen sich binnen 90 Minuten durch Cherno schießen und dabei möglichst viele Kills sammeln.
Die einen bauen über Tage und Wochen in "DayZ Origins" an ihrem Haus und planen Flüge nach Sektor B, während andere wiederum als reine Medics fungieren und sich eben so verhalten. 

Das alles ist DayZ. Was ihr daraus macht, bleibt euch überlassen.
Und solange DayZ genaun das weiterhin erfüllt, wird es für mich interessant bleiben!


----------



## -Der Koch- (23. Juni 2013)

Punkt


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Juni 2013)

Schönes neues Interview (:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKwMVPETfs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lol2k (24. Juni 2013)

@ParaD0x1: Danke für das Einbetten des Videos. Ein guter Mix aus Ingame-Videomaterial und spannenden Fragen seitens des Publikums.


Rocket bringt es an einer Stelle des Videos sehr gut auf den Punkt, an der er meint, dass die DayZ Standalone ein "anderes Spiel" sein wird als der aktuelle Mod DayZ. Gemeint sind damit _Gameplayelemente_, die überarbeitet, weiterentwickelt, aber auch neu hinzugefügt werden. (Bspw. das deutlich komplexere Krankheitssystem, welches zur Folge hat, dass man wesentlich mehr Zeit damit verbringen wird sich gesund/ausgewogen zu ernähren oder eben vorsorglich Gegenstände zu desinfizieren und abzukochen um eine Infektion zu verhindern.) 

Aber auch die Reduzierung bestimmter Gegenstände, insbesondere von _military gear,_ wirkt sich enorm auf die neue Spielerfahrung aus. 
Wie Rocket schon sagt: Es wird bspw. nur eine Thermalwaffe im _loottable_ für den gesamten Server vorhanden sein - und das erhöht den Wert eines Items natürlich deutlich! 

Was mich zum nächsten Punkt bringt den ich bislang scheinbar unterschätzt habe: Der Faktor "_trade_". 
Noch sind es rund 100 Items - angepeilt werden aber über 1000! 
Im Bezug auf bspw. medizinische Gegenstände wird das Handeln also überlebenswichtig, denn diese Vielfalt an Gegenständen wird man wohl kaum allein zusammentragen können. "Einsamer Wolf" zu spielen dürfte somit deutlich schwieriger werden. 

Und wenn man das Video bei Min. 28:04 stoppt, dann bekommt man eine grobe Vorstellung von dem was Rocket und sein Team noch planen wenn sie von _Crafting_ sprechen. 



Das jetzt veröffentlichte Videomaterial ruft bei mir Zweifel, aber auch Neugierde hervor.
Zweifel wie lang es noch dauert, bis all diese Änderungen das Spielerlebnis spürbar positiv beeinflussen und nicht durch ihren möglicherweise verbuggten und unreifen Zustand nerven.
Neugierde, weil es das Prinzip DayZ (wie ich es für mich verstehe) weiter fokussiert. Mehr Komplexität, eine höhere Vielfalt und eine deutliche Reduzierung von _Highendgear_. Reines Ballern kann ich auch in anderen Spielen. DayZ soll eine Lücke schließen, von der ich gar nicht wusste dass sie überhaupt existiert. Rocket hat diese in meinen Augen geschaffen.


----------



## -Der Koch- (24. Juni 2013)

Handeln? bis jetzt hab ich immer wen erschossen schon hab ich alles was er hatte. Sehr Sinnvoll bei Fleisch, Antibiotika und Munition usw


----------



## lol2k (24. Juni 2013)

Thats the way! (i like it) - Banditstyle! 

Ich verstehe das eher als Aufforderung, sein Team zu erweitern um untereinander besser tauschen zu können.


----------



## Low (24. Juni 2013)

Ich sehe es schon kommen. Einige ernähren sich in Dayz gesünder als im RL


----------



## -Der Koch- (24. Juni 2013)

hahaha ja.. wart mal ab bis diese Brille rauskommt, sie werden denken "dann brauch ich selbst nichts mehr zu essen". Glaub die werden sich Rifter nennen ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Juni 2013)

Ein bisschen mehr Interesse hab ich, dank dem Video, wieder an DayZ. Das von der E3 war ja ne ziemliche Enttäuschung


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. Juni 2013)

Finde das Video ebenso vielversprechend! (:

Alleine diese ganzen Komplexitätsansätze sind schon ein guter Weg wie ich finde, jetzt sollte man vielleicht noch das beste aus Wasteland und Origins hinzupacken, schon hat man ein sehr tolles System mit Zombies (:


----------



## Billy.Mc John (25. Juni 2013)

gibts hier eigentlich noch ne aktive Gruppe die regelmäßig zockt und nen erfahrenen Mitspieler sucht?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. Juni 2013)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> gibts hier eigentlich noch ne aktive Gruppe die regelmäßig zockt und nen erfahrenen Mitspieler sucht?


 
Sobald die Standalone draußen ist wird es unter meiner Leitung (und einem Kumpel ) wieder ne Gruppe geben, zurzeit sind wir zu 4. oder zu 5. (:


----------



## Billy.Mc John (25. Juni 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Sobald die Standalone draußen ist wird es unter meiner Leitung (und einem Kumpel ) wieder ne Gruppe geben, zurzeit sind wir zu 4. oder zu 5. (:


 ich mein aber für jetzt, heute abend  bins leid allein rumzuziehen und keinem vertrauen zu können


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. Juni 2013)

Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> ich mein aber für jetzt, heute abend  bins leid allein rumzuziehen und keinem vertrauen zu können


 
Naja, heute Abend habe ich nur mit nen Kumpel Wasteland in Planung


----------



## lol2k (1. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Durch den baldigen Release der DayZSA häufen sich natürlich die Infos - schwer da noch einen Überblick zu behalten. Das hat sich auch ein Nutzer auf youtube gedacht und veröffentlicht nun wöchentlich alle neuen Infos in einer Kurzzusammenfassung. 
Wer also stehts up2date bleiben möchte, abonniert den oder schaut hier vorbei - ich werde natürlich weiterhin am Ball bleiben. 

Kleine Info am Rande: Waffenwechsel während des Laufens nun offiziell bestätigt. 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## Primer (1. Juli 2013)

Gibt denn schon ein Datum?


----------



## Low (1. Juli 2013)

Nein noch nicht


----------



## Low (4. Juli 2013)

Zocke jetzt seit einer Woche DayZ Overwatch. Das ist eine bessere Version von Breaking Point mit veränderter Karte.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. Juli 2013)

Ich find die Zombie Sounds in Overwatch schrecklich...


----------



## lol2k (10. Juli 2013)

*1. Statement von Rocket bezüglich der Ungeduldigkeit einiger Spieler was den Release der SA angeht:*



"_I am getting an increasing  amount of contact from people who do seem rather desperate to play  DayZ. Also those who wonder why there has been no devblogs and such._
_Few simple reasons:_


_*We are really busy making the game*, and the pace  is such that by the time we'd finish a decent video blog it was so out  of date that it would give the wrong impression._
_*There is enough "PR" already* coming from  pre-committed engagements like E3, gamescom, pax, etc... without adding  to any hype that had already been generated._
_*We want to make a great game*, we don't want to rush. I think there are some who are thinking "I really want the alpha to be released!" who should actually be saying "I really want the alpha *to be GOOD*"_
_I do realize that the majority of those waiting, and also the  majority of reddit, want the alpha to be good and not simply released.  My purpose here is to try and succinctly explain why we should all want  it to good rather than just released.__*

What we don't need:*_


_To rush the release because we are "losing hype" or because  people are losing interest. That's fine, it won't damage the experience  on release unless less than about 1000 people buy the alpha. the mod was  still very fun with just 1000 players._
_To fill the world will devblogs, updates, and trade shows. I feel  like I am now doing the bare minimum. I'm going to the shows largely  because I believe that interfacing directly with people in the industry  (such as E3) and the players (gamescom, pax, rezzed, eurogamer) is  something that I wish game designers did more of. I just don't have time  to do any more interfacing than this bare minimum._
_So hopefully that gives people some perspective on what my thoughts are on where we are at."


_*
2. Des Weiteren führt Rocket im Gespräch mit Redditi-Nutzern an, warum sich das Spiel weiter verzögert:*_

- "Commitment from myself, and particularly the development team, to the  goal of making the alpha show the potential of the game - so we can test  if we have the direction right. And a commitment from the team to quality.  I spent most of this month bouncing assets back to artists and  scrapping mocap/animations and redoing from scratch. Not just because of  quality, but because they missed the mark for putting us on the right  direction._"

- "_as an example, on friday I  removed all the legacy weapons as all weapons coming into dayz are  custom made and configured to support the entirely new attachment  system. this broke the build completely until today. We also  have a very nasty crash, associated with the client/server architecture,  that needs to be fixed. We're also auditing and improving security at  the architecture level._
_So there really isn't alot to "play" at the moment. Even if you don't crash. But it's on the cusp of it..._"


*
3. Und zum Schluss:*

- DayZ Standalone auf der Gamescom: Confirmed! 

_"Yes, DayZ will be playable there.__It will be a very painful show for me if we aren't out by then._"



Edit:

"Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte" dachte sich auch wohl Rocket bei folgendem post...


----------



## cap82 (10. Juli 2013)

Also kurz zusammengefasst: "Geht mir nicht auf'n Sack und lasst uns unsere Arbeit machen"..

Nice


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2013)

Und wieder hält ein neuer Ableger der DayZ-Mod Einzug in den DayZ Commander - diesmal nennt sich das ganze "DayZero" und den passenden Trailer gibts gleich hier.
Aufmerksam wurde ich durch eine Mail von den Jungs aus Übersee (BMRF.ME), die den Mod mit folgenden Worten beschreiben:

"_DayZero is a highly acclaimed mod of DayZ. It remains true to the roots  of vanilla while offering many performance improvements, balance fixes,  and tasteful features. Users constantly experience a high framerate and a  smooth, fun gameplay experience. It has been considered one of the best  DayZ mods currently available by popular YouTube channels, Reddit, and  more! The mod can be found on DayZ Commander_."

Ich lade bereits...
Patchnotes gibts hier.


----------



## epitr (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht gut aus, werde ich heute Nacht mal laden.


----------



## Japp3rt (14. Juli 2013)

Hi gibt es noch leute hier ausm Forum die evtl lust hätten nächstes Wochenende wieder einige stunden als Gruppe zu spielen? 

Edit: natürlich mit ts zur besseren absprache


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2013)

DayZero oder welches?


----------



## ankabo (15. Juli 2013)

Am WE wäre ich auch dabei. Muß nur mal meinen Charakter "aufbauen"


----------



## Japp3rt (16. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> DayZero oder welches?


 
ja wenn das die aktuelle version ist bzw wenn die besser ist als dieses original ding von mir aus auch  hab leider seit einem jahr mich nicht mehr mit dayz befasst von daher kp was was ist 

@ankabo
find ich sehr gut


----------



## cap82 (17. Juli 2013)

Schau doch mal Post #3629 eine Seite vorher, da hat lol2k DayZero vorgestellt..


----------



## Japp3rt (17. Juli 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal Post #3629 eine Seite vorher, da hat lol2k DayZero vorgestellt..



danke dir und das es nun quasi mods von einem mod gibt wusste ich gar nciht aber der trailer ist ja sehr vielversprechend sodass ich wohl sobald ich nachher zeit hab mal mit dem download beginne ;D


----------



## cap82 (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich werds mir auf jeden fall auch ansehen. Scheint wirklich viel gemacht worden zu sein, sind immerhin 1,5 GB.


----------



## nulchking (21. Juli 2013)

Hat noch jemand Lust Origins oder einen anderen Mod(Epoch,Zero,Overwatch,...) zu spielen?
Suche momentan eine kleine Gruppe zum gemeinsame zocken, bei Interesse bitte PN schreiben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal ich habe das Spiel jetzt schon paar Monate nicht mehr gespielt und heute wieder angefangen aber kann das sein das die Zombies noch unfairer sind als früher ?


----------



## cap82 (22. Juli 2013)

Joa, warum sollten Zombies auch fair sein?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juli 2013)

Also wenn mitten auf einen Feld weit weg von jeder Stadt oder sonst was eine Zombie mich alle macht nervt das schon.
In den Städten sind die Teile in jeden Haus und sehen/hören einen ob wohl man nix macht. Das ist viel schlimmer als früher.


----------



## Low (22. Juli 2013)

Besser so! Vorher war es eine Katastrophe, hoffe die steigern das nochmal bei der Standalone. Spielst du die offizielle Mod oder eine andere wie DayZero? Wenn du nicht so krasse Zombies haben willst dann kann ich dir DayZ Overwatch empfehlen. Man bekommt einfacher an loot bzw. muss nicht zwangsweise zu den großen Flugplätze laufen um gutes Militär-loot zu bekommen.


----------



## cap82 (23. Juli 2013)

Wo ist denn da der Reiz?
Das ist eine Zombie Apokalypse, da gibt's nun mal von allem weniger!


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2013)

wollt jetz ma dieses day zero auf verdacht laden und bin zu zombies.nu gegangen wie im trailer gesagt. runtergescrollt und nen großen download button gefunden... aber was zum henker is ne torrent datei? oO was soll ichn damit anfangen?


----------



## cap82 (23. Juli 2013)

Hol dir den DayzCommander, da kannst du es ganz bequem iben rechts über den Update Button laden.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2013)

oha oha, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, bin ich da ja mal ^^

edit: looool. hab grad mal nach dayZero servern gefilter - die paar dies gibt sind alle bei nem 10000er ping


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2013)

Eine Torrentdatei musst du mit einem Downloader wie z.B. Bittorrent oder µTorrent runterladen. Torrents funzen auch etwas anders als normale Downloads weil du nach Abschluss des downloads (falls du es nicht deaktiviert hast) selber noch sozusagen seedest. Das heißt du lädst teile der Datei hoch und andere Downloaden sie von dir. Beim Download von Dateien via Torrent lädt man in der Regel nämlich auch von mehreren Quellen gleichzeitig


----------



## Low (23. Juli 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Reiz?
> Das ist eine Zombie Apokalypse, da gibt's nun mal von allem weniger!


 

Für die Personen die auf PvP stehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> oha oha, na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, bin ich da ja mal ^^
> 
> edit: looool. hab grad mal nach dayZero servern gefilter - die paar dies gibt sind alle bei nem 10000er ping


 
nimm die Server ausm Forum, die haben alle nen guten Ping.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2013)

aus welchem forum? ^^ ausserdem habsch kA wie ich den dayZ commander bedienen muss um direkt nach nem server zu suchen  und wie ich dayZero ohne den commander starte weis ich natürlich auch ned 

mein gott bin ich doof xD


----------



## MfDoom (23. Juli 2013)

bei Favoriten kannst du ips hinzufügen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2013)

Unglaublich... Da willst du mal nach ein paar Monaten wieder Dayz spielen. Und was ist GLOBAL BAN  Was geht ab ehy... Kann man was dagegen machen?


----------



## Gary94 (24. Juli 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eine Torrentdatei musst du mit einem Downloader wie z.B. Bittorrent oder µTorrent runterladen. Torrents funzen auch etwas anders als normale Downloads weil du nach Abschluss des downloads (falls du es nicht deaktiviert hast) selber noch sozusagen seedest. Das heißt du lädst teile der Datei hoch und andere Downloaden sie von dir. Beim Download von Dateien via Torrent lädt man in der Regel nämlich auch von mehreren Quellen gleichzeitig


 
Nennt sich Peer-to-Peer Netzwerk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aus welchem forum? ^^ ausserdem habsch kA wie ich den dayZ commander bedienen muss um direkt nach nem server zu suchen  und wie ich dayZero ohne den commander starte weis ich natürlich auch ned
> 
> mein gott bin ich doof xD


 



Die ausm den Zombie.nu forum!

http://zombies.nu/community/pages/dayz-passwords/

Das sind die offiziellen Server  


Den Mod starte ich immer ohne DayZCommander, weil es einfach zu oft Probleme gibt, außerdem brauch ich sowieso Verknüpfungen zum starten, da ich das Spiel 2x habe und sonst nicht die Offiziellen Erweiterungen funktionieren mit den HD-Texturen. 

Du nimmst einfach aus deinem Arma Ordner die "Launch Arma2 OA Beta Patch" Verknüpfung und kopierst sie auf dem Desktop. Dann machst du Eigenschaften darauf und editiert die "Ziel" Zeile. Dort schreibst du einfach ganz hinten "-mod@XYZ". 
Das XYZ ersetzt du gegen den Modnamen (wie der installierte Ordner heißt). Bei DayZero wäre das -mod@dayzero. 

So kannst du dir für jeden Mod eine Verknüpfung basteln.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Juli 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Unglaublich... Da willst du mal nach ein paar Monaten wieder Dayz spielen. Und was ist GLOBAL BAN  Was geht ab ehy... Kann man was dagegen machen?


 Key wurde geklaut und misbraucht. ich glaube du kannst einen neuen key kaufen. Eventuell mal was nen dayz mod oder cheats vom falschen anbieter geladen? z.B. Link von Youtube..


----------



## eNortiz (24. Juli 2013)

Mich schreckt immer noch das merkwürdige Inventar ab...

Also noch warten auf die Standalone (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## cap82 (24. Juli 2013)

@Bioschnitzel: HD-Texturen? Ich bin neugierig..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> @Bioschnitzel: HD-Texturen? Ich bin neugierig..


 
Mit den beiden Addons "British Armed Forces" und "Private Military Company" kommen HD-Texturen zum Spiel, für viele Waffen (zum Beispiel AS50) und Skins (Ghilliesuit, Standard-Dayz-Skin, usw). 

Ohne die Addons sieht das Spiel ja echt fürchterlich aus 


Hier Vergleich Screens:

http://dayzmod.com/forum/index.php?/topic/131258-dayz-pmc-dlc-high-res-textures-pics/

Allerdings fehlen da noch viele Sachen, aber nur das du ungefähr bescheid weißt, finde gerade keine Seite wo alles verglichen wird.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2013)

ah k, thx bio. öh mal ne andre frage: profitiert amra2 von ner ssd? habs gestern wieder gemerkt  relativ schnell gehn die fps in den keller. weis nur ned, ob sichs lohnt, das neu zu installieren.


----------



## eNortiz (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habs es aktuell auf der SSD, "gefühlt" kein Unterschied zu vorher...


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2013)

k, dann lass ich das ^^

@sheridan: ich blickte vorhin so in den sonnenaufgang und wunderte mich...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Key wurde geklaut und misbraucht. ich glaube du kannst einen neuen key kaufen. Eventuell mal was nen dayz mod oder cheats vom falschen anbieter geladen? z.B. Link von Youtube..


 
Glaub ich kaum hatte 1 Monat kein Internet und Cheaten tue ich da nicht ich bash auch so alles.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> k, dann lass ich das ^^
> 
> @sheridan: ich blickte vorhin so in den sonnenaufgang und wunderte mich...


 
Alter was geht mit deiner Grafik? Die Bäume und Büsche sehen ja schlimm aus, wusste gar nicht das Arma so hässlich aussehen kann


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2013)

weis garnich mehr, wie die einstellungen waren. die karte is halt ned die beste  und oft renn ich mit 10fps rum :/ aber das liegt wohl eher am server. wenn ich ne session starte hab ich oft 70 rum, im mittel 30-40 und irgendwann nur noch 10 -.-

ach! das kann von den bugs noch sein damals. da gabs doch immer diese ätzenden grafikbugs bei militärleichen. wenn man da die grafik umgeändert hatte, hat er sich irgendwann gefangen gehabt. vllt hatte ichs auf low beendet damals  muss mal schauen ^^


----------



## DjXpect (6. August 2013)

Hey,

wollte auch mal auf den DayZ /Arma Zug aufspringen (besser spät als nie^^) und hab mir deshalb gestern vormittag bei Amazon Arma X bestellt (ist komischerweise noch nicht verschickt und soll erst am Donnerstag ankommen). 

Da sich seit letztem Jahr bestimmt was geändert hat, wollte ich mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand eine aktuelle Installationsanleitung posten kann.
Dann kann ich mir die benötigten Dateien schon mal runterladen direkt starten wenn das Spiel endlich kommt.

Falls Interesse besteht und ihr ein bisschen Nachsicht mit einem absoluten Neuling habt, können wir ja auch mal zusammen spielen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

DjXpect


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2013)

1. Arma 2 & Operation Arrowhead installieren
2. Zusätzliche Addons installieren (bei Arma X sind welche dabei)
3. letzten Beta Patch installieren, hier immer der Patch oben im grünen Feld:
Beta patch

4. DayZ-Commander installieren
Download DayZ with DayZCommander.com - Official Homepage

5. Im DayZ Commander einfach die gewünschten DayZ-Mods runterladen und installieren, ist eigentlich selbsterklärend. 

6. Entweder wie ich für jeden Mod eine eigene Verknüpfung anlegen oder die Mod über den DayZ Commander starten. Eine Verknüpfung hat allerdings den Vorteil das es weniger Probleme gibt. 


Eine Verknüpfung legt man wie folgt an:

1. Im Installationsordner von Arma 2 liegt eine "launch Arma2 OA Beta Patch" Verknüpfung, diese einfach kopieren wo hin man will. 
2. In den Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung bei "Ziel" ganz hinten in der Zeile folgendes einfügen (mit leerzeile dazwischen):

"-mod@XXX" 

Natürlich ohne " und XXX ist der Mod der geladen werden soll. Beim normalen DayZ würde das so aussehen:

"-mod@dayz" 


Die Mods legen sich im Spielverzeichnis an, also dort befindet sich dann ein @Dayz Ordner. So wie die Ordner heißen, muss auch die -mod@XXX heißen. 



Ich hoffe du hast es verstanden, ansonsten helfe ich gern


----------



## DjXpect (6. August 2013)

Super danke. Ist ne gute verständliche Erklärung.
Hab den Patch und den Commander schon geladen. Den Rest lad ich dann wenn das Spiel installiert ist und meld mich dann nochmal.

Spielen noch viele Leute?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. August 2013)

Ja das spielen genug. Nur hier im Forum ist kaum was los mittlerweile.


----------



## pcfr3ak (7. August 2013)

Bevor du den beta Patch installierst, solltest du noch den 1.60 final und danach den 1.62 final patch installieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2013)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Bevor du den beta Patch installierst, solltest du noch den 1.60 final und danach den 1.62 final patch installieren.


 
Vollkommen richtig, hatte ich vergessen! Kannst du aber auch danach machen.


----------



## DarkMo (8. August 2013)

und irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass du alles (also spiel + addons -> am besten gleich nach der installation) einmal starten und kurz anspielen sollst. und bei dem beta-patch dingen da, ist nich die ganz oben die meistgenutzte wie es scheint, sondern 103718. könntest im commander aber auch easy nochmal anpassen


----------



## DjXpect (8. August 2013)

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen. Ich werd glaub ich eh erstmal das Tuturial von Arma 2 machen um die Steuerung ein bisschen kennen zu lernen. 
Laut Amazon wurde das Spiel gestern Abend verschickt. Mal sehen ob es heute kommt.

Leider kann ich diese Woche nur sehr wenig spielen, fahr am Samstag ne Woche in die Alpen klettern.

Gibt es noch eine PCGH Gruppe die regelmäßig zusammen spielt? Bin im Thread erst auf Seite 178, da sind noch Post von vor genau einem Jahr.


----------



## DarkMo (8. August 2013)

hehe, also sheridan und ich hatten die tage mal wieder bissl lunte gerochen, allerdings is mein urlaub rum und die zeit wieder etwas knapper


----------



## DjXpect (8. August 2013)

So ich lade grade die Standard DayZ Mod über den Commander. Der Rest der Installation hat bis jetzt geklappt.

Ich denke ich werde jetzt erstmal was alleine Spielen und mich mit dem Spiel vertraut machen. Vllt finden wir ja irgendwann mal nen Zeitpunkt wo wir zusammen spielen können.


----------



## ikealampe (11. August 2013)

Laut Rockets letzter Aussage sollte dann doch nächste Woche die Alpha starten, oder hat er schon wieder einen neuen Termin bekanntgegeben ?


----------



## Shona (11. August 2013)

ikealampe schrieb:


> Laut Rockets letzter Aussage sollte dann doch nächste Woche die Alpha starten, oder hat er schon wieder einen neuen Termin bekanntgegeben ?


 Er hat gar nichts bekannt gegeben bis dato und die letzte News hier auf PCGH vom 06.08.2013 steht folgendes


> Trotz alldessen wird es in absehbarer Zeit keine Alpha der Standalone  geben. Hauptgrund hierfür sollen die momentan noch mangelnden  Serverkapazitäten sein, da man einen regelrechten Ansturm erwarte.  Zugleich gebe es noch zu viele Probleme, die man den Spielern nicht  zumuten wolle. Momentan gilt aber noch die Aussage, dass man die  Alpha-Phase bis zur Gamescom gestartet haben will.


 Quelle


----------



## efdev (15. August 2013)

kennt jemand von euch ein paar gute server für das vanilla dayz ?


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Private-Hives.
Wenn du auch nix gegen eine Anmeldung hast, dann kann ich dir BMRF ans Herz legen. Teils wirklich nette Spieler dort und die Server sind eigentlich immer gut besucht. Brauchst auch nicht so einen Quatsch wie mit der GUID etc, das regeln die dort automatisch


----------



## efdev (18. August 2013)

ok danke.


----------



## DjXpect (20. August 2013)

So hab jetzt schon ein bisschen gezockt und nach unzähligen tödlichen Begegnungen mit Zombies eine Lee Einfield und eine Karte gefunden. Jetzt mach ich mich auf den Weg nach Berenzia und versuche dort den Rest der Standard-Ausrüstung zu finden (Axt, Morphium, Trinkflasche usw.).

Habe bis jetzt auf einem deutscheb Server auf dem Master-Hive gespielt und mal Testweise auf einem "Back to the Roots"-Server.

Wie flieht man eigentlich am besten vor Zombies? 
In den Wald laufen und sich verstecken klappt zumindest bei mir nicht und in Häuser laufen und den Hinterausgang nehmen konnte ich mangels Häuer mit zwei Eingängen noch nicht probieren. Bis jetzt habe ich immer einen Hügel gesucht, den ich hochgelaufen bin. Da sind die Zombies ja langsamer. Wenn der Hügel steil genug war, hab ich sie erst hochgelockt und bin dann wieder runter. Da die Zs die Hügel ja nicht runterlaufen können, sind sie in den Tod gesprungen.


----------



## DarkMo (20. August 2013)

hehehehe, so hab ich das auch immer gemacht anfangs ^^ lass mich raten, warst da drüben bei kamyshovo? ^^

naja, also zum abhängen brauchst du halt dichte büsche oder bäume. also so tannen, die bis unten hin zum boden reichen. bist du dahinter verschwunden (durchgelaufen) dann bist du erstmal unsichtbar für den zombie. er läuft dann bis dorthin und orientiert sich quasi weiter. is er durch den busch/baum durch und sieht dich weiter flitzen, dann rennt er erneut hinterher.

es is also am effektivsten, wenn man einen guten vorsprung hat. dann rennt man durch, rennt ein wnig weiter und schmeisst sich in den dreck und haut langsam ab. natürlich immer zurückschauen, obs auch geklappt hat ^^ notfalls muss man schnell aufstehen und weiter rennen. andere alternative: mehrere sichthindernisse hintereinander. läuft der Z durch den ersten busch, und du bist schon hinterm 2., ist die chance hoch, dass er dich verloren hat. problem is halt nur, dass die auch hören ^^ also immer mal versuchen, sich dann im hcken davon zuschleichen. da nimmt der verursachte geräuschpegel ab usw. manchmal sind die aber echt lästig anhänglich :/


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2013)

Begehbare Häuser mit mehreren Ausgängen und ausreichender Raumgröße sollten deine erste Anlaufstelle sein wenn es darum geht, Zombies abzuhängen.
Tannen sind im Verbund auch recht effektiv, wie DarkMo schon erklärt hat. Wenn du in einer Stadt bist, reicht es oftmals auch, schnell über Zäune zu springen und um das Haus rumzulaufen sowie weitere Gebäude zwischen dich und dem Zombie zu bringen...sobald dir das gelungen ist und du keinen Sichtkontakt mehr zu dem Zombie hast, am besten geduckt und schleichend weiterbewegen.


----------



## efdev (20. August 2013)

ist aber nicht immer so einfach die sind schon verdammt anhänglich geworden.
und als bester tipp von mir nicht schiesen dann hast du nur mehr an der backe als vorher.


----------



## lol2k (20. August 2013)

Oder eben gezielt schießen - in den Kopf. Mit einer Kugel liegt so gut wie jeder Zombie. Möglichst mit einer Handfeuerwaffe oder wahlweise größeren Waffe mit Schalldämpfer.


----------



## Robonator (20. August 2013)

Breaking Point macht echt fun


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. August 2013)

Broken Point


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> DayZ Standalone - Debut Gameplay Reveal - E3 2013 - YouTube!
> 
> 
> DayZ Standalone von der E3, falls wer es noch nicht kennt ist von heute nacht


 
Ich bleib beim Mod wenn das da weiter so krass ist.. auch wenn es nicht Fertig ist hatten die GENUG zeit .. Zombies laufen immer noch durch wände.. und Schlagen dich jetzt soger von 23021032 Meter  einfach nur schlecht für die zeit ...


----------



## Shona (21. August 2013)

Oh mein Gott sieht das schlecht aus....was haben die, die ganze zeit gemacht???


----------



## lol2k (22. August 2013)

Gamescom läuft - ich hätt gern neue Infos! 

Rocket hat sich doch grad aufgrund seiner hohen Kommunikationsbereitschaft mit der Community einen Namen gemacht - ich versteh bis heute nicht warum das zum Beginn diesen Jahres immer weniger wurde, bis schlussendlich vor ein paar Wochen die Bombe der Wahrheit geplatzt ist...

Ich vermute ja, dass Rocket sich aufgrund des Scheiterns von "The WarZ" unter Druck gesetzt hat und außerdem nicht den Umfang des Games ganz klar eingegrenzt hat. So wurde es immer mehr Inhalt der implementiert werden sollte und der Erwartungsdruck seitens der Community stieg aufgrund des Fehlens von Devblogs und zweideutig interpretierbaren Interviews.

Mir scheint es daher so, dass Rocket völlig naiv an die Sache rangegangen ist und irgendwann gemerkt hat, wie viel Verantwortung wirklich auf ihm lastet. Auch hat das Team um Rocket bzw BI scheinbar keine Projektplanung betrieben. Denn mit dieser grenzt man den Inhalt eines Spiels ja ganz eindeutig ein und vergibt sogenannte Meilensteine um zu kontrollieren ob man im Zeitplan steckt oder nicht. Aufgrund diverser diffuser Antworten aus Interviews würde ich heute sagen dass Rocket sich schlichtweg übernommen hat...

Aber allen Entwicklungen zum trotz freu ich mich weiterhin auf das Spiel. Der Mod hat mich jedenfalls hunderte Std. lang unterhalten, habe nette Mitspieler kennengelernt und zahlreiche Geschichten erlebt die mir heute noch ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht zaubern wenn ich mich daran zurück erinnere. 

_Nachtrag_: 
Und da sind sie auch schon - die ersten Impressionen der aktuellen Version, abgefilmt auf der Gamescom!
Und hier ein kurzes Interview, nachzulesen auf Gamestar.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

An was haben die denn das halbe Jahr gearbeitet? Is ja schön dass der MP Lokal läuft, aber schau dir mal die Animationen und die angeklebten Zombies an... Bei 3:28 hat er gesagt, dass es bis letzen Freitag noch nicht mal den Verbandskasten gab wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass die Prioritäten falsch gesetzt wurden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. August 2013)

Ohne Witz die MOD ist besser als das Game... Zombies hauen hier wenigstens nicht von 22110 Metern. und diese ganze Animationen.. Ich würde mal sagen zu viel um die Welt gereist statt gearbeitet.  Langsam kann mir die SA gestohlen bleiben kaum interesse. Vorallem zeigen die jedes mal die selche Scheiß Stadt/Ecke von ner map -.-


----------



## Shona (22. August 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> bzw BI scheinbar keine Projektplanung  betrieben.


BI hat damit nicht zu tun zwar arbeitet Rocket für BI  aber die SA wird soviel ich weiss nichtmal von BI gepublished (Zumindest sollten sie das nicht run wenn man sich das ganze anschaut). Wäre BI auch mit dabei würde das ganze so oder so anders laufen siehe Arma 3 was die da machen und dann die DayZ SA das sind welten



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen zu viel um die Welt gereist statt gearbeitet.


 Leider verstehen das nicht viele und meinen wir sind nur am meckern, aber wie du selbst festgestellt hast ist es nunmal die Wahrheit. Schade darum es hätte so ein gutes Spiel werden können, vielleicht wird es das auch aber vorerst und vor allem nach den Videos warte ich wohl noch länger als vorgesehen. außerdem halte ich den Port auf Arma 3 im Auge, den dieser ist schon weiter als die SA


----------



## Low (22. August 2013)

Sind halt Amateure


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

Modder sind auch Amateure, dennoch wird die Arma 3 Mod eher fertig sein.


----------



## lol2k (23. August 2013)

Mag ja sein dass der Mod auf Arma III läuft, aber zwischen dem Mod und der Standalone gibt es schon Unterschiede. Es geht hier ja nicht in erster Linie um bessere Grafik. 
Wenn es darum geht was Rocket und sein Team da die letzten Monate auf die Beine gestellt haben, kann man (berechtigterweise) schnell mal dazu verleitet werden, Antworten mit sarkastischem Unterton zu versehen. 
In meinen Augen sind nachfolgend genannte Implementierungen wie Crafting, Abnutzung von Gegenständen, neues Medizin- & Krankheitssystem, die Möglichkeit sich zu bekleiden, Waffenmodifikationen, 95% betretbare Häuser, Lootspawns (in Autos/unter Betten etc.), das neue Verletzungssystem etc. schon enorme Unterschiede. Diese haben sicherlich Auswirkungen darauf, wie das Spiel wahrgenommen und gespielt wird. 
Ja, ich bin enttäuscht dass das Spiel nicht bereits in meiner Steam Library steht und ich es daher nicht zocken kann, ja der Hype ist vorbei...blub.

Ich würd die Standalone sogar noch zocken wenn sie erst in Jahren rauskommt, aber ich will dass sie gut wird - und sich vor allem von dem Mod unterschiedet. Das Spielprinzip an sich ist einfach genial und daran ändert auch ein abflachender Hype nichts...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. August 2013)

Es geht nicht um Grafik. Sondern wird man hier nur belogen oder hingehalten... Ich weiß noch wo es hieß Zombies Laufen nicht mehr durch Wände oder Schlagen nicht mehr 2-5Meter weit. Ich weiß nicht wie lange es genau her ist aber,  Schauen wir uns mal die SA an?  Da ist und ich wetter um alles jeder Bug noch drinne denn man auch von MOD kennt.  Ich bin einfach enttäucht die hatten so viel Zeit... Das ist kein geflame oder Gemecker. Wer DayZ wie ich Fast Pausenlos ein Jahr zockt sollte das eigentlich verstehen.. Warum meine Meinung so durch ist...


----------



## lol2k (24. August 2013)

Ich zock es auch seit einem Jahr und frage mich an der ein oder anderen Stell natürlich dasselbe- grad die Zombies sind ja ein großer Hauptbestandteil des Spiels und fallen daher natürlich schnell ins Auge wenn man nach Fehlern sucht... 

Allerdings muss ich doch jedes Mal schmunzeln wenn jnd. tatsächlich glaubt dass ein Entwickler aus einer total improvisierten Mod ein tolles neues Spiel zaubert - und das binnen weniger Monate. 
Auch ich habe gehofft, dass die SA deutlich früher (aber dafür eben auch sehr verbuggt) auf den Markt geworfen wird. Ich möchte dies nochmals betonen, denn diejenigen unter uns, die vor über 14 Monaten mit DayZ begonnen haben, erinnern sich sicherlich noch an die fast täglichen Updates, all die ganzen Bugs und Probleme - allein die Installation war die reinste Tortur! Und dann die Updates...damals gab es noch kein DayZ-Commander der all das automatisch geregelt hat! SixUpdater war ja schon eine große Hilfe. 

Was ich daraus ziehe sind folgende Erkenntnisse:

1. Ich habe DayZ schon in deutlich schlimmeren Zustand erlebt und konnte dennoch nicht die Finger davon lassen. Bedeutet folglich, dass diese Mod eine so einzigartige Faszination auf mich ausübte (und noch ausübt) dass mir solche "Problemchen" scheinbar bis heute nie gänzlich den Spielspaß verderben konnten.

2. Die SA wird sich zum Release im Alphastatus befinden. Oh gott - wie ich bete dass alle die Hater, Kiddies und Miesepeter diesem Spiel fernbleiben und nur die kommen, die das Spiel wirklich mögen und objektiv nach Fehlern suchen, damit das Spiel zügig (inhaltlich) weiterentwickelt werden kann. Und bitte bitte lieber Gott, lass es nicht diejenigen zum Release kaufen, die es nur spielen wollen weil es ein Freund oder Kollege gekauft hat oder weil es grad "cool" ist und davon überall soviel zu lesen sei...

Ich erwarte nichts und hoffe langfristig doch das Beste - das ist für mich DayZ SA. 


Und zum Schluss noch ein Video mit Hall und Videomaterial zu DayZ SA.


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. August 2013)

Deinen zweiten Punkt kannste vergessen... Die vielen Berichte werden die Leute schon anziehen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. August 2013)

Die Map und alles ist ja Mega geil und alles aber ich FINDE: Sie sollte sich mal mehr um das "Script" kümmern als um ne Map ich sehe mehr Bilder von der Map als vom Spiel selber ne Map machen ist keine Kunst. Würde die diese mehr in das Spiel selber stecken wäre es viel besser. Was bringt ne Hammer map wenn das Game Buggt wie GTA IV aufm PC


----------



## butter_milch (25. August 2013)

Ivan hat erklärt warum die Karte unbedingt vor Release fertig werden muss. Und zwar liegt das daran, dass nachträgliche Änderungen zur Folge hätten, das die Patches nur unnötig aufgeblasen werden. Normaler Code lässt sich einfacher patchen.

Auf der GC hat er einem Freund und mir eine exklusive zehnminütige Tour durch Chernarus Plus gegeben und es gibt massive Änderungen an unzähligen Stellen und es ist noch längst nicht alles fertig.

@GC, was haltet ihr hiervon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben einige von denen mit Unterschriften von Rocket, Ivan und Matt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Who's shooting in Cherno? Rocket 

Von Matt gabs DayZ Taschenmesser mit den Worten: "I'm not allowed to give these away please don't kill anyone with them" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle sind super freundlich und total auf dem Boden geblieben, einfach toll


----------



## Robonator (25. August 2013)

Wie geil


----------



## cap82 (25. August 2013)

"Who's shooting in Cherno?" - Der Klassiker!


----------



## Volcom (28. August 2013)

So, eben mal wieder DayZ angespielt... 

... es wird immer schlimmer mit den Bugs, oder? Es ist ja nett immer neue Inhalte nach zu liefern, aber sollte dafür nicht auch das eigentliche Spiel erstmal ordentlich laufen? Gerade die Zombies... 
DayZ wird für mich das neue WarZ


----------



## lol2k (28. August 2013)

Rocket betreut schon lange nicht mehr den Mod DayZ. Nicht umsonst heißen die Updates mittlerweile Community Updates. Von der Community - für die Community.
Das Team rund um Rocket fokussiert sich derzeit ausschließlich auf die DayZ SA, daher kann man bei aktuellen Entwicklungen des Mods wohl nur die entsprechenden Leute dafür verantwortlich machen. 
Auch wenn du es provozierend meinst, aber ein DayZ Mod wird niemals das (nicht exestierende) Qualitätsniveau von TheWarZ erreichen. Das war an Dreistigkeit damals einfach nicht mehr zu toppen!


----------



## Volcom (29. August 2013)

Das war keineswegs provozierend gemeint. Ja gut, die dreistigkeit fehlt bei dayz - aber, so hart es klingt gibt es bei dayz umso mehr inkompetenz. Es hat eben noch kein Spiel vorher (nichtmal Arma/ofp) gegeben welches nur durch Bugs dermaßen gefrustet hat... . Es werden keine bugs beseitigt, dafür kommen umso mehr dazu... . Mittlerweile liegt meine hoffnung auf DayZA3  da man selbst bei den ganzen Videos zur SA sieht das sich die Zombies genauso bewegen wie in der Mod, das es immernoch verschobene Spawns gibt (Bsp.: Baked beans liegen nicht im 2 Stock vom haus sondern schweben draußen irgendwo rum) usw usw... so, genug fan-geheule... 


wer is für die zombies genau zuständig, gebt mir namen und adressen! :B


----------



## lol2k (29. August 2013)

Ja, die SA ist nicht umsonst noch in Entwicklung. 
 Mich wundert nur wie schnell wir Deutsche doch überall Fehler finden, aber kein Wort über die positiven Neuerungen verlieren. 
Scheint wohl typisch deutsche Mecker-Kultur zu sein, gepaart mit Release-Enttäuschung. 
Ich selbst bin ja auch nicht blind, seh ja auch was noch alles verbessert werden muss. Freu mich aber scheinbar viel mehr über die (kleinen) Verbesserungen in jedem gezeigten Video als viele andere.
Kommt Zeit, kommt bugfreies Spiel. Oder hat hier etwa jnd. keine Zeit zu verlieren?


----------



## Volcom (31. August 2013)

Naja, ein Teil der Verbesserungen finde ich persönlich nicht so dicke weshalb ich das ebenso wenig gut heißen kann. Und ich will eben nicht von einer Alpha in die nächste geworfen werden... . Neuerungen kommen bei der Mod (egal welche genau) auch am laufenden Band und darüber freue ich mich sehr, keine Frage. Ebenso freue ich mich natürlich sehr über die SA und derren Neuerungen - aber wie gesagt, bei DayZ ist erstmal ein stabiles Grundgerüst wichtig bevor man es voll packt. Aber es wird genau in die Falsche richtung Entwickelt - man will dem User gleich auf einmal dermaßen viel bieten (was natürlich toll ist) und so legt man seine Prioritäten falsch. Warum bei DayZ SA beispielsweise Grafik verbessern wenn es soviel wichtigeres gibt. 

Zudem hat die "Release-Enttäuschung" in letzter Zeit zu oft bei zu vielen Spielen eingeschlagen als das man immernoch alles "blind" glaubt und kauft. ;(


----------



## Low (31. August 2013)

Wer zockt hier eigentlich DayZero?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (2. September 2013)

Natürlich kann man schon lange nicht mehr abstreiten, dass bei der entwicklung der SA vieles falsch veranschlagt ... worden ist. (z.b: release Termin)
Aber trotzdem bin ich immer öfter enttäuscht von einigen Kommentaren die den Release sofort fordern oder über Hall herziehen... 
(klar die Beschuldigten haben ihre Fehler gemacht!)

Aber so wie es aussieht vergessen viele Spieler einfach was in den letzten Monaten vorgefallen ist!
Ist es euch lieber dass dayzsa zum neuen WarZ wird und habt ihr das Debakel beim Release von sim city komplett vergessen?(was meiner Meinung von ea auch viel zu früh auf den Markt geworfen wurde)

Gut Ding braucht eben weile.
Und auch wenn Fehler gemacht wurden appeliere ich trotzdem dafür denjenigen die Zeit zu geben die sie benötigen um diese Fehler wieder auszubügeln.


----------



## efdev (3. September 2013)

ihr habt ja schon recht aber es ist einfach schade das durch die community patches so viele lästige bugs dazu kommen so langsam entwickelt sich die mod mmn. in richtung gothic3.


----------



## Shona (3. September 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Aber so wie es aussieht vergessen viele Spieler einfach was in den letzten Monaten vorgefallen ist!
> Ist es euch lieber dass dayzsa zum neuen WarZ wird und habt ihr das Debakel beim Release von sim city komplett vergessen?(was meiner Meinung von ea auch viel zu früh auf den Markt geworfen wurde)


Was ist den vorgefallen? Rocket ist auf Bergen rumgekletert? Oder spielt Don't Starve? Anstatt zu programmieren....
Und mal ehrlich der Mod war/ist auch nur Beta und ihn gibt es nun seit über einem Jahr. Wo ist also das Problem? Vor allem da die SA eh nur als Alpha released wird...somit wird es eh nicht anders sein als bei Sim City...

Edit:
So nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben.

1. Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes: Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten.
2. Mir ist es egal ob die SA jemals erscheint oder nicht. Nur sollten hier mal einige von ihrem Fanboy getue runterkommen den Rocket ist nicht unschuldig daran das die Alpha des Spiels noch nicht erschienen ist.
3. Ich würde gar nicht erst groß die Klappe aufmachen und ein Spiel/sonst was, zu einem festen Termin ankündigen und dann 3x verschieben, weil man es nicht gebacken bekommt oder etwas anders macht und das auch noch öffentlich irgendwo postet....


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2013)

Weißte Shona, halt einfach mal die Bälle flach (soll keine Anspielung sein)! Mach Du ne Mod die gehyped wird, mach dann n komplett neues Spiel, gebe dein Leben auf nur um deinen "Fans" in den Popo zu krabbeln und dann komm zurück mit der gleichen Meinung. Euch kann man echt nemma zuhören, wie die kleinen Kinder die endlich ihren Lolli wollen. Denkt ihr mal über das was ihr da so in die Tastatur tippelt auch noch nach oder kommt das Automatisch??? Aber macht weiter so, ist immer lustig sowas zu lesen.


----------



## Low (5. September 2013)

DayZero ist eh cooler als die SA


----------



## silent-hunter000 (5. September 2013)

Leider muss ich mich hier selbst zitieren, da einige wohl, wie sie angefangen haben ihre Kommentare zu schreiben, schon wider den obersten Teil meines vergessen haben:

Natürlich kann man schon lange nicht mehr abstreiten, dass bei der entwicklung der SA vieles falsch veranschlagt ... worden ist. (z.b: release Termin)
Aber trotzdem bin ich immer öfter enttäuscht von einigen Kommentaren die den Release sofort fordern oder über Hall herziehen... 
(klar die Beschuldigten haben ihre Fehler gemacht!)
(zitat Ende)


Natürlich hat Hall Fehler gemacht!
Und das ganze mit der Bergtour ist auch alles andere als glücklich verlaufen.
(eigentlich wollte er die Sa zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon fertig haben.)

Und gegen eine freie Meinungsäußerung habe ich auch nichts!
Aber spätestens dann, wenn es ins beleidigende oder in die verleumdung (laut Grundgesetzt strafbar) geht denke ich, dass man einfach noch einmal nachdenken sollte.

Und im Sinne hoffentlich wenigstens für einige einen kleinen Denkanstoß geliefert zu haben binn ich jetzt hier rauß!


----------



## pcfr3ak (5. September 2013)

Es wurde nur 1 mal ein Release-"Termin" genannt, und das war Dezember 2012, danach wurde nix konkretes mehr gesagt, alles andere ist spekulation oder einbildung... 

Außerdem find ich's witzig, wie manche den Leuten aus dem SA-Team vorschreiben wollen, was sie in ihrer Freizeit zu tun haben ...Wozu die Eile? Gut Ding will Weile haben, ich kann warten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. September 2013)

Dennoch sollte man sich nicht zu lange Zeit lassen, die wollen doch bestimmt was verkaufen...


----------



## Ich 15 (6. September 2013)

Das werde sie auch. Die Entwicklungskosten sind ja auch nicht Astronom hoch.


----------



## lol2k (6. September 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> 2. Mir ist es egal ob die SA jemals erscheint oder nicht. Nur sollten  hier mal einige von ihrem Fanboy getue runterkommen den Rocket ist nicht  unschuldig daran das die Alpha des Spiels noch nicht erschienen ist.



Was meinst du denn mit "Fanboy-Getue"? 
Dieses Wort wird leider so inflationär gebraucht und ist in meinen Augen total schwammig gehalten, sodass es mir jedes Mal ein Rätsel aufgibt wer oder was denn nun dieser "Fanboy" ist. Klär mich mal bitte auf was du darunter verstehst. 



Shona schrieb:


> 3. Ich würde gar nicht erst groß die Klappe aufmachen und ein  Spiel/sonst was, zu einem festen Termin ankündigen und dann *3x  verschieben*, weil man es nicht gebacken bekommt oder etwas anders macht  und das auch noch öffentlich irgendwo postet....



Quelle?


----------



## Primer (6. September 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte man sich nicht zu lange Zeit lassen, die wollen doch bestimmt was verkaufen...


 
Ach was, das Spielprinzip von DayZ ist in gewisser weise Zeitlos. Viel Freiraum und Möglichkeiten begeistern zu Anfang fast jeden.


----------



## Robonator (7. September 2013)

Neuer Devblog:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdcVPKD803E

Guy Fawkes Maske wie geil


----------



## Unleashed (7. September 2013)

Es gibt doch auch genug Varianten von DayZ. Ich hab alleine die normale Variante 800 Stunden gespielt und Breaking Point 200 Stunden, sowie Origins 300 Stunden. Es gibt doch echt genug^^ Ich könnte soger bis Ende 2014 warten, weil für Arma 3 z.b auch Breaking Point gemacht wird, wenn das gut ist, wird dort sicherlich auch mehrere 100 Stunden investiert.

Und Arma 2 hab ich davor auch noch gespielt, das habe ich auch sicherlich 500 Stunden gespielt.^^


----------



## Robonator (7. September 2013)

Du hast also knapp 54 Tage lang DayZ gezockt?
Wie lang ist DayZ nun da? Ich glaub ca 2 Jahre oder weniger waren das nun. 
Das hieße ja du hättest pro Tag ca 13 Stunden gezockt.  Ohne Ausnahme, jeden einzelnen Tag dieser 2 Jahre...


----------



## lol2k (7. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie lang ist DayZ nun da? Ich glaub ca 2 Jahre oder weniger waren das nun.



Laut Wiki seit Juni 2012 - ich hab aber auch das Gefühl, dass ich die Mod schon länger zocke...
Einige hunderte Std. dürfte ich mittleweile schon auf dem Konto haben. Leider kam die Implementierung in Steam recht spät, sonst hätte ich eine genauere Zahl.


----------



## timetoremember (7. September 2013)

Bezüglich der Standalone:
Zum Sommeranfang hat Dean Hall doch gesagt, dass man zum Alpha-Release nur noch an der Netzwerk-Architektur arbeiten wolle. Jetzt überarbeiten die Jungs noch einmal *komplett* die Zombie KI. Denkt ihr die Alpha kommt noch dieses Jahr?

Die ganzen Dev-Blogs machen nämlich wirklich Lust auf mehr und man ist ja nun schon eine ganze Weile mit der Entwicklung beschäftigt. Ich bin eigentlich kein ungeduldiger Mensch aber ich will endlich mal ein gutes Zombie Survival game, was nicht total verbuggt und "hakelig" zu spielen ist(DayZ) oder totaler Müll(WarZ), und die Standalone ist auf dem besten Weg dieses zu werden.
Mit am besten gefällt mir, dass man Items beschädigt, wenn man andere beschießt oder auch die Handschellen-Funktion sowie neue Animationen und flüssigeres Gameplay. Das verhindert hoffentlich die COD Mentalität...
Was findet ihr denn gut bzw schlecht an den Standalone Features? Ich will hier keine riesige Diskussion starten, aber das würde mich mal interessieren.

Und noch mal so am Rande....was für eine DayZ Variante ist denn momentan zu empfehlen? Irgendwie hab ich wieder ein wenig Lust auf Zombies bekommen


----------



## pcfr3ak (7. September 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Standalone:
> Zum Sommeranfang hat Dean Hall doch gesagt, dass man zum Alpha-Release nur noch an der Netzwerk-Architektur arbeiten wolle. Jetzt überarbeiten die Jungs noch einmal *komplett* die Zombie KI. Denkt ihr die Alpha kommt noch dieses Jahr?


 
Du solltest mal besser zuhören was im Devblog gesagt wird 
Er hat gemeint, dass die komplette überarbeitung der Zombie-KI keinen Einfluss auf den Alpha-Release haben wird, der einzige Meilenstein der bis jetzt zum Alpha-Release noch fehlt, ist die Network-Bubble, alles andere beeinträchtigt den Release nicht und wird später oder so dazu kommen.


----------



## timetoremember (7. September 2013)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Du solltest mal besser zuhören was im Devblog gesagt wird
> Er hat gemeint, dass die komplette überarbeitung der Zombie-KI keinen Einfluss auf den Alpha-Release haben wird, der einzige Meilenstein der bis jetzt zum Alpha-Release noch fehlt, ist die Network-Bubble, alles andere beeinträchtigt den Release nicht und wird später oder so dazu kommen.


 
Das hab ich jetzt im Nachhinein auch gesehen....vielleicht hätte ich erst das neue Video schauen sollen^^ 
Aber in einem Interview, dass ich zuvor von ihm gelesen habe, kam das so rüber.


----------



## kero81 (7. September 2013)

Ich finds richtig gut das man Items beschädigen kann wenn man nach "Shoot on Sight"Manier spielt. Das macht das "Töten auf Sicht" nicht mehr so lukrativ. Find ich gut.


----------



## Robonator (7. September 2013)

Eine der besten Änderungen, auch dieser Verschleiß


----------



## ankabo (8. September 2013)

Bei einem Kopfschuss dürfte aber kein Item (bis auf den Hut/Helm) beschädigt werden 
Die Handschellen finde ich blöd. Für Videos ganz nett, doch wer lässt sich gefangen nehmen? Das Zeug wird eh weg sein und dann noch ewig mit denen mitlaufen? Da starte ich lieber neu als Zeit zu verbrennen, indem ich Gefangener "spiele".
Ich bin mal gespannt auf die SA!


----------



## cap82 (9. September 2013)

@timetoremember:

Wenn du auf PvP stehst, kannste mal Overwatch ausprobieren. 
Ansonsten is Epoch oder DayZero noch zu empfehlen.


----------



## timetoremember (11. September 2013)

@cap82
Danke, die werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. September 2013)

DayZ Mod 1.8 Update - DayZ Announcements - Day Z Forums

DayZ Mod patch 1.8 raus.


----------



## kero81 (18. September 2013)

Kühe haben kein Fleisch mehr wurde mir berichtet.


----------



## lol2k (18. September 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kühe haben kein Fleisch mehr wurde mir berichtet.


 
Betrug! Nun haben uns die Vegetarier komplett unterwandert. Sind jedenfalls die Hasen und Schweine noch "in Ordnung"?


----------



## Primer (18. September 2013)

Da würde ich schon aus Protest keine Vierbeiner im Spiel mehr am Leben lassen, egal ob Fleisch oder nicht^^


----------



## kero81 (18. September 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Betrug! Nun haben uns die Vegetarier komplett unterwandert. Sind jedenfalls die Hasen und Schweine noch "in Ordnung"?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich selbst habe noch nicht lange genug gespielt.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. September 2013)

Hat noch jemand so derbe Probleme dass die Steuerung extrem schwammig ist obwohl ich genau gleichviel Fps wie vor dem Patch habe?


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2013)

hi leute wollte mal fragen obs ein paar tweaks gibt für mehr fps in dayz, weil ich gerade in städten wie cherno oder elektro gerne mal weniger als 20 fps habe.

GTX460 
FX6100 
ASRock 970 Extreme4 

Spiel auch nur in 1680x1050.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Oktober 2013)

Der Größte Tweak wäre CPU Upgrade  Ansonsten alles auf Low stellen Bzw AA auf Disable das zieht am meisten die AMDS sind da Ziemlich schlecht dran. Freund mit 955 und meiner HD6950 fährt da auch kaum besser


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2013)

ja danke soweit war ich auch schon allerdings läuft taviana sauber auch in städten ist chernaurus den so sch**** ?

andere frage nen bekannter hat ne 670 und einen 8120(ist ja nicht langsamer als meiner) nur hat er noch weniger fps ist das normal ne idee woran es liegt ?


----------



## pcfr3ak (6. Oktober 2013)

An den Settings oder dem Server.


----------



## efdev (6. Oktober 2013)

naja settings selbst alles auf low hilft nichts hmm komische geschichte.


----------



## Shona (7. Oktober 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> naja settings selbst alles auf low hilft nichts hmm komische geschichte.



alles low sind die falschen settings bei Arma 2/3 genauso wie alles auf das höchste.  wenn ich heut abend nach hause komme poste ich das von meinen settings in arma 2


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Oktober 2013)

Unterschiedliche Auflösung oder settings. Ja cheranus ist echt mies


----------



## efdev (7. Oktober 2013)

ich danke dir schon mal im vorraus Shona.

@Mezzo 
ja vorallem wenn man snipen will und das mit 15 fps


----------



## Shona (7. Oktober 2013)

Das sind die optimalen Einstellungen alle andere bringen absolut nichts, außer du hast eine Intel CPU den die werden besser unterstützt von Arma 2/3 als AMD CPU's 

Arma 2 Settings: http://abload.de/img/arma2_optisettings4tkhh.jpg


----------



## efdev (7. Oktober 2013)

danke jetzt läufts besser nicht schlecht 20 fps in der stadt das langt .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Das sind die optimalen Einstellungen alle andere bringen absolut nichts, außer du hast eine Intel CPU den die werden besser unterstützt von Arma 2/3 als AMD CPU's
> 
> Arma 2 Settings: http://abload.de/img/arma2_optisettings4tkhh.jpg


 
Oha, so könnte ich niemals spielen. 
Schatten müssen aus, bringt einen enormen FPS-Boost und man sieht die Gegner wesentlich schneller. 
FXAA im Spiel ist ebenfalls mist, über den Nvidia-Treiber gleich viel besser. 
Object-Details muss ebenfalls mindestens auf "High", da sonst Gebäude in der Ferne keine Öffnungen haben (man sieht keine Fenster oder Türen) was bedeutet, man sieht nicht ob jemand drin ist. 

Also diese Einstellungen als "die Richtigen" abzustempeln ist Blödsinn, sorry.


----------



## Shona (8. Oktober 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oha, so könnte ich niemals spielen.
> Schatten müssen aus, bringt einen enormen FPS-Boost und man sieht die Gegner wesentlich schneller.
> FXAA im Spiel ist ebenfalls mist, über den Nvidia-Treiber gleich viel besser.
> Object-Details muss ebenfalls mindestens auf "High", da sonst Gebäude in der Ferne keine Öffnungen haben (man sieht keine Fenster oder Türen) was bedeutet, man sieht nicht ob jemand drin ist.
> ...


 Mit den Gebäuden kann ich nicht bestätigen konnte immer Öffnungen über 1 km weit weg und mehr erkennen. Außerdem verliert er auf "High" wieder Frames und das will er nicht.
Schatten aus oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen, wenn man in DayZ dann Gegner schneller sieht dann gebe ich dir recht aber in Domi braucht man das nicht und einen FPS Boost kann ich auch nicht bestätigen 
FXAA hab ich keine Ahnung was da besser ist oder nicht, vorher hatte ich es aus und die Frames gingen runter.

Ich sage auch nicht das es die Richtigen sind sondern diese welche die meisten Frames rausholt und das wollte er.  Da du auch einen Intel CPU hast, hast du nicht so viel Problem wie wir mit der AMD CPU.

Schau dir aber lieber nicht den Arma 3 Tweak an, weil dort hat sich ansich nichts geändert, nur das die dort genau erklären wo man Frames verliert  (Siehe mal unter Object-Details)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2013)

Also bei mir es es deutlich zu sehen, wie die Object-Details die Weitsicht extrem beeinflusst. Bei Taviana ist mir das besonders aufgefallen. Da wird halt aus dem Objekt (zum Beispiel ein Haus) einfach nur noch eine glatte Textur ohne Öffnungen. 

Btw, das AMD Cpus langsamer sind ist ja nun auch kein Wunder, ist doch in jedem Game so


----------



## pcfr3ak (9. Oktober 2013)

Das hat aber nix mit dem CPU-Hersteller zu tun sondern einfach mit der Rohleistung der CPU


----------



## kero81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also diese Einstellungen als "die Richtigen" abzustempeln ist Blödsinn, sorry.


 
Meine Rede. ^^

Btw. gibt es auch Serverseitige Einstellungen die das Snipen beeinflussen. > *MinErrorToSend*


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2013)

Texturen von Low auf High hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance


----------



## flasha (9. Oktober 2013)

CPU übertakten bringt die meisten FPS!


----------



## Shona (9. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage wenn ihr meint es besser zu wissen warum helft ih ihm dann nicht? 
Von euch kommen nur xxxxxx Sprüche wenn ihr genau wisst das ihr es nicht besser wisst, ansonten hört man hier kein piep von euch wenn jemand hilfe braucht.
Mal ganz zu Schweigen von gewissen Leuten die meinen sie wären was besseres. 



pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Das hat aber nix mit dem CPU-Hersteller zu tun sondern einfach mit der Rohleistung der CPU


 Arma 2/3 ist auf Intel ausgelegt und nicht AMD das weiss jeder der auch mal über DaySchrott sieht und sich mal mit Arma wirklich befasst und das dann auch über Jahre.



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Texturen von Low auf High hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance


Dann mach ein Video in dem du das Gegenteil beweist anstatt nur zu behaupten das man keine Frames verliert. Die Leute die solche Tweaks machen testen das vorher bevor sie sowas schreiben!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2013)

Soll ich dir extra ein Youtube Video hochladen? Ich hab sicher schon mehr an den Settings gespielt als du mit DayZ


----------



## MfDoom (9. Oktober 2013)

Hardware hat Einfluss auf die Performance


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Oktober 2013)

Texturen von Low auf High wirkt sich auf die Performance aus ... Auch wenn nur geringfügig, aber er muss mehr laden, ergo mehr rechnen, ergo brauch er länger ..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich merke da nichts weder an den FPS zahlen noch durch das Laden. Selbst mit meinem alten 955 und einer HD6950 hat es kein Unterscheid gemacht bei den Texturen


----------



## pcfr3ak (9. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Arma 2/3 ist auf Intel ausgelegt und nicht AMD das weiss jeder der auch mal über DaySchrott sieht und sich mal mit Arma wirklich befasst und das dann auch über Jahre.


 
Man kann ein Spiel nicht auf einen CPU-Hersteller "auslegen"...  Es ist ganz einfach so, dass die neuen Intel Core i CPUs mehr Leistung pro Kern haben wovon Arma nunmal profitiert.


Texturen müssen manchmal von der HDD geladen werden, weswegen es bei niedrigeren Texturdetails zu weniger "stuttering" kommen kann. Ansonsten belegen sie halt mehr VRAM, da muss man nicht unbedingt was von der Performance her merken...


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Von euch kommen nur xxxxxx Sprüche...



Genau das gleiche denke ich auch sehr oft bei deinen Posts. Und wenn dann jmd. deine Behauptung wiederlegt sagst Du das Du es nicht mehr so genau wusstest... Das ist mir jetzt schon des öfteren bei Dir aufgefallen. Just my two Cents.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann leider sagen, das ich auch schon oft probiert habe, DayZ flüssig zu bekommen. Dabei sind mir genau 2 Grafikeinstellungen aufgefallen, welche die Performance merklich beeinflussen. 
1. Die Schatten
2. ATOC (Glättung der Büsche, Bäume und Gräßer). 

Alle anderen Einstellungen kann man hin und her einstellen, bringen tut es nichts. Das Problem ist vielmehr der Mod an sich, Arma ist halt nicht dafür ausgelegt. Das Hauptspiel läuft ja Butterweich, da rennen auch nicht 1000 Zombies auf dem Server rum. Kann man auch leicht testen, man joint einfach mal auf verschiedene Server und beobachtet seine FPS. Jedes mal wird sie stark unterschiedlich sein, je nachdem wie lange der Server schon läuft und wie viele Spieler drauf sind. 

Man muss damit leben das DayZ (als Mod) wohl nie flüssig läuft, zumindenst nicht durchgehend.




> Arma 2/3 ist auf Intel ausgelegt und nicht AMD das weiss jeder der auch mal über DaySchrott sieht und sich mal mit Arma wirklich befasst und das dann auch über Jahre.



Solche Sprüche kannst du dir sparen, da hier sicherlich viele mindestens genauso lange spielen wie du! 
Das Intel einfach die besseren Prozessoren zum Spielen anbietet, weiß jeder, auch die, die nicht Dayz spielen. Ich möchte AMD nicht schlecht reden, aber wer Wert auf Leistung und Reservern legt, greift zu Intel.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2013)

Fangt doch bitte nicht hier an mit AMD/Intel. Macht euch selber schlau kauft das was ihr meint aber bitte.. Nicht überall im Forum 


Schatten zieht sowieso am meisten so wie AA finde ich.


----------



## pcfr3ak (10. Oktober 2013)

Möchte noch hinzufügen, dass die Schatten bei "Normal" von der CPU und bei "Hoch" und "Sehr Hoch" von der GPU gerendert werden.


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. November 2013)

*thread abstaub*

Was meint ihr zu den letzen paar Tweets von Dean? Könnte man ja fast meiner dass der Release von der SA nicht mehr weit weg ist


----------



## lol2k (7. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> *thread abstaub*
> 
> Was meint ihr zu den letzen paar Tweets von Dean? Könnte man ja fast meiner dass der Release von der SA nicht mehr weit weg ist


 
Das glaub ich es erst, sobald die DayZ Standalone vor meinen Augen im Steam Store erhältlich ist. 
Freue mich dennoch den aktuellen Stand der Alpha zu sehen und an der weiteren Entwicklung teilhaben zu können - das Spiel hat einfach Potential!


----------



## Primer (7. November 2013)

Oha, da war ja was^^


----------



## lol2k (12. November 2013)

*Infos von der Entwicklerfront*

[Ohne Kommentar ]

- "_Zu hapern scheint es den Angaben Halls zufolge derzeit noch an der  allgemeinen Spiel-Performance. Er denke, dass ein Minimum von 15 Bildern  pro Sekunde bei 50 Spielern, 2.000 Zombies und 25.000 Loot-Gegenständen  notwendig sei, so Hall. Zur Zeit gebe es allerdings noch einige  Probleme [...]._"

- "_Darüber hinaus gebe es noch einige kleinere Bugs, die sich ebenfalls  negativ auf die Performance auswirken würden. Man wisse jedoch, was die  Probleme verursache_[...]."

Die Client-Performance außerhalb von Städten sei darüber hinaus äußerst gut - wenn auch noch etwas fehlerbehaftet.

_- "Wir haben innerhalb von Städten noch einen Bug, der beim Auftreten  die Bildwiederholrate senkt. Den werden wir irgendwann beheben, aber im  Moment bemerkt man ihn noch, wenn man das Stadtzentrum betrachtet.  Insgesamt besagt das Feedback unserer Tester jedoch, dass sich die  Performance im Vergleich zur Modifikation deutlich verbessert hat."

_- _"Gemischte Gefühle hat Hall hingegen beim Inventar. Hier gebe es einige  Fehler, die man gemacht habe und die man erst später beheben könne, wenn  man die Standalone-Version von DayZ nicht erneut verschieben wolle."

_Immerhin:

- _"Zur Zeit könne man eine grundlegende Funktionalität der DayZ-Standalone  für 10 bis 20 Spieler gewährleisten, berichtet Hall." 
_
- _"Besonders hervor  hebt der Game-Designer die neue Zombie-KI, die mittlerweile im Freien  über eine exzellente und innerhalb von Gebäuden über eine verbesserte  Wegfindung verfügen soll. _(Allerdings komme es bei niedriger Server-Performance hin und wieder zu  Problemen, darunter Rubberbanding und das Glitchen durch Wände.)"

Quelle


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. November 2013)

15 Server-FPS nicht Client-FPS. Nicht dass gleich jemand rumheult dass 15 FPS viel zu wenig seien.


----------



## Shona (12. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> 15 Server-FPS nicht Client-FPS. Nicht dass gleich jemand rumheult dass 15 FPS viel zu wenig seien.


Ich lese aber nichts von 15 Server-FPS, hier ist der Client gemeint wenn man außerhalb von Städten mehr Frames hat. (Laut der News)
Der Server sollte im übrigen auch mehr als 15 Frames haben sonst müsste man den wegen Lags ständig neu starten und so würde ein spielen auf so einem Server ziemlich negativ sein.


----------



## efdev (12. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich lese aber nichts von 15 Server-FPS, hier ist der Client gemeint wenn man außerhalb von Städten mehr Frames hat. (Laut der News)
> Der Server sollte im übrigen auch mehr als 15 Frames haben sonst müsste man den wegen Lags ständig neu starten und so würde ein spielen auf so einem Server ziemlich negativ sein.


 
 in der reddit nachricht steht das es um die server fps geht


> At low server FPS they will start to rubberband and glitch through walls much more often.



rocket2guns comments on Teased, Tormented, abused...come on Rocket and Co. Give us a clue...

bei weniger heist es würden die zombies zu viel glitchen


----------



## Shona (12. November 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> in der reddit nachricht steht das es um die server fps geht
> 
> 
> rocket2guns comments on Teased, Tormented, abused...come on Rocket and Co. Give us a clue...
> ...


 Das gleiche steht auch in der News .. lies dir diese erstmal durch bevor du antwortest, den das kommt nach dem ganzen anderen Zeugs und war auch das einzige Wort zum Server.
Ich rede nämlich davon das vorher kein Wort von einem Server die rede ist, der das ganze irgendwie in Verbindung mit den 15 Frames bringt von denen die Rede ist.



> Zu hapern scheint es den Angaben Halls zufolge derzeit noch an der  allgemeinen Spiel-Performance. Er denke, dass ein Minimum von 15 Bildern  pro Sekunde bei 50 Spielern, 2.000 Zombies und 25.000 Loot-Gegenständen  notwendig sei, so Hall. Zur Zeit gebe es allerdings noch einige  Probleme, die dem im Wege stehen würden, darunter etwa das  Variablen-Synchronisations-System, das die Variablen noch zu oft prüfe
> 
> 
> Darüber hinaus gebe es noch einige kleinere Bugs, die sich ebenfalls  negativ auf die Performance auswirken würden. Man wisse jedoch, was die  Probleme verursache und arbeite bereits an den entsprechenden Lösungen,  so Hall weiter.
> ...



Ich kann im übrigen sehr gut Englisch und ich kenn mich mit den Servern von Arma 2/3 sehr gut aus und der Server wird nicht anders sein auch wenn er von TOH abstammt.
Wenn rocket aber mit min 15 Frames rechnet dann müsste der Server mit max 100 starten damit man min 12h den Server bei der Auslastung laufen lassen könnte.

Unser Domi Server war/ist einer der wenigen die unter Volllast 48h ohne Neustart laufen können, wobei hingegegn andere Domi Server schon nach 4h den Restart brauchen und die Arma 2/3 Server haben max 50 frames wobei man diese max 2 sekunden halten kann dann geht er schon auf 30-35 Frames


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. November 2013)

Die News ist fehlerhaft, schonmal daran gedacht?


----------



## Shona (12. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Die News ist fehlerhaft, schonmal daran gedacht?



In Verbindung mit der DayZ Standalone ist das wohl sie Ausrede nummero uno damit man alles schön reden kann... aber wenn sie so falsch ist dann korrigiere sie doch mal mit der korrekten News als Link. 

Solange die Standalone aber nicht released ist glaube ich so oder so kein Wort was Mr.  Hall von sich gibt - und ich meine damit das fertige spiel und nicht die alpha/beta


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. November 2013)

Schönreden will ich das ganz sicher nicht... aber du solltest mal deine Hater-Brille absetzen.


----------



## lol2k (13. November 2013)

Zur Diskussion:

(PC GAMER schreibt...)

"We need more performance," Hall writes in the Reddit thread. In  particular, his team has been working on server-side optimizations. "We  think we need a minimum of 15 FPS [*server-side* with] 50 players, 2000  zombies, and 25000 loot items. Our latest tests have all shown some  runaway systems in the code we have to tidy up." Hall also notes that  the Arma engine wasn't originally built to handle the complexities of a  zombie outbreak, with lots of items and undead roaming in the game  world, so more custom work for the engine is necessary."


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2013)

8Min Gameplay + Epischer Text am Anfang 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aRJhG2TwR0


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> 15 Server-FPS nicht Client-FPS. Nicht dass  gleich *jemand rumheult* dass 15 FPS viel zu wenig seien.


 


Shona schrieb:


> Ich lese aber nichts von 15 Server-FPS, hier ist der Client gemeint wenn man außerhalb von Städten mehr Frames hat. (Laut der News)
> Der Server sollte im übrigen auch mehr als 15 Frames haben sonst müsste man den wegen Lags ständig neu starten und so würde ein spielen auf so einem Server ziemlich negativ sein.



 Das war ja soooo klar.


----------



## lol2k (16. November 2013)

Die 8 Minuten Lebenszeit waren es wert. 

Ich weiß nicht was ich von den Trink- und Essenanimationen halten soll..
Der Charakter trinkt aus einer Flasche deren Hals noch mit dem Deckel verschlossen ist und er isst Sardinen, ohne welche in den Mund zu führen. Manchmal sollte man solche Animationen der Fantasie des Spielers überlassen, solange diese nicht sauber programmiert sind.
Die Lichteffekte hingegen haben mich positiv überrascht.
Zombies scheinen auch umprogrammiert worden zu sein.

Da liegt auf jeden Fall noch eine Menge Arbeit vor Rocket!


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die 8 Minuten Lebenszeit waren es wert.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was ich von den Trink- und Essenanimationen halten soll..
> Der Charakter trinkt aus einer Flasche deren Hals noch mit dem Deckel verschlossen ist und er isst Sardinen, ohne welche in den Mund zu führen. Manchmal sollte man solche Animationen der Fantasie des Spielers überlassen, solange diese nicht sauber programmiert sind.
> ...


Ach komm, in anderen Spielen Trinkt der Character leere Gläser aus 
Ich find das so schonmal besser, hat er immerhin mal was in der Hand und macht eine Essanimation und fuchtelt nicht so wie vorher mit der Hand an der Waffe rum


----------



## Primer (16. November 2013)

Also für DayZ Verhältnisse war das doch gut. Mir gefällt nur das Trefferfeedback nicht. Bafor man sich da an die Essensanimationen setzt, lieber da anfangen.

Sehe ich das richtig, das man zB Dosen nur mit bestimmten Gegenständen öffnen kann? 

Achja und der Teffersound für die Axt gegen Wände eignet sich hervorragend zum trollen


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. November 2013)

Das Tearing bei schnellen Bewegungen stört mich schon sehr, der Rest ist okay für ein Alpha-Release.


----------



## cap82 (20. November 2013)

Tach hier,

im Moment gibt's ja bei Bohemia eine -80% Aktion auf alle ARMA 2 Erweiterungen: https://store.bistudio.com/all-games/
Ich wollte mir nun die beiden DLC's British Armed Forces und Private Military Company wegen besserer Texturen in DayZ holen.

Allerdings sind das non Steam Versionen. Bekomme ich die mit meiner Steam Version von ARMA 2 auch zum laufen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. November 2013)

Kauf dir doch einfach die Complete Collection - Steam Edition für 6€, da ist alles dabei und du kannst dir sicher sein dases auf Steam freischaltbar ist.
Ob es vor der SA aber noch sinvoll ist die Addons für bessere Texturen zu kaufen, glaube da werden keine Unterschiede mehr bei den Texturen bzgl. der vorhandenen Arma 2 Addons gemacht oder?


----------



## cap82 (20. November 2013)

Vielleicht will ich ja die Standalone garnicht?
Beantwortet zwar alles meine Frage nicht aber danke für die Vorschläge.


----------



## MfDoom (20. November 2013)

ja das geht, bei den FHWlern wird gut beschrieben wie:
ArmA 2 mit Addons. Steam. DVD. Beides. - ArmA 2 / 3 - Hilfe und Installationsanleitungen - Forgotten Hope Warzone - FHW


----------



## X2theZ (28. November 2013)

wieder mal eine wasserstandsmeldung:

• DayZ: Aktuelle Arbeiten an der Standalone - Fan-Film beeindruckt Dean Hall | SPIELERADAR


----------



## lol2k (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin!

Da es hier schon länger kein Update mehr gab will ich mal nachlegen!
Den Coregamern hier im Forum wird diese News sicherlich nur ein müdes Lächeln auf das Gesicht zaubern, Neueinsteiger und Skeptiker werden jetzt jedoch nochmals von Dean "Rocket" Hall gewarnt, die DayZ Standalone im _Early Access_ bei Steam zu erwerben. So heißt es wortwörtlich:

"_It's a true-blue alpha. So I really plead for anyone who is on the fence to take a skeptical  approach—watch streams, read reviews, watch some let's play and form  your opinion. You could always come back to the game in three, six  months time and buy it then._"

Für all diejenigen, die bis heute nicht die Faszination von DayZ (und damit einhergehend - Bugs) verloren haben, mögen doch bitte teilnehmen, um das Spiel permanent zu verbessern. 

"_[...] if you're actually interested in the development process, and not just  the finished product, the DayZ Standalone early access might be really  interesting to you. To enable a smooth launch, we really are targeting  it at a core audience who want to get deeply involved in a very  barebones experience that is a platform for future development._"

Die gesamte News und die Faszination des Autors, an Beta Tests teilzunehmen (in seinem Beispiel BF3), gibt es hier.

Gruß lol2k


----------



## Low (14. Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1fiBoXsv7TRN2pPmgJGvRX85sfUukqek

Gestern war ein Livestream zur Standalone


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ohjeee, das dauert noch sooooooo lange bis die SA mal was richtig anständiges wird. Wenn ich mir das Video so angucke...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ohjeee, das dauert noch sooooooo lange bis die SA mal was richtig anständiges wird. Wenn ich mir das Video so angucke...


 
Mit DayZ Epoch hat man eh kein Grund mehr auf die SA zu warten, Epoch bietet ja jetzt schon mehr


----------



## lol2k (15. Dezember 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mit DayZ Epoch hat man eh kein Grund mehr auf die SA zu warten, Epoch bietet ja jetzt schon mehr



So ist es! Modder haben schon vor mehr als einem halben Jahr das geliefert, was sich viele DayZ Spieler gewünscht haben. Rocket wird sehr viel Zeit benötigen um diesen Umfang in der SA zu erreichen. 
Auch fehlen mir Aussagen, Fahrzeuge und andere Fortbewegungsmittel in die DayZ SA zu implementieren. Und wo bleiben die Möglichkeiten, gefundene Gegenstände zwischen zu lagern?
Für mich sind das jedenfalls sehr wichtige Punkte die geklärt werden sollten.

Hier gibt es 3,5 Std. Videomaterial während Rocket zig Fragen der Community beantwortet. Ich hatte jedoch nicht die Muße mir das alles anzusehen. 
Daher: Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## epitr (15. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eine Gruppe, die einen weiteren Überlebenden sucht?
Am liebsten Origins oder Epoch.


----------



## Low (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Spiel besser laufen würde wäre ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## MfDoom (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, mir gefällt epoch nicht so gut. Ich finde es geht an der Grundidee, einer überlebenssimulation vorbei. Alle farmen Gold und können sogar Sachen sicher vor Dieben verstauen, WTF? Das ist kein Dayz mehr. 
Ich freue mich immer noch wie Bolle auf die Standalone. Das Video sieht einfach nur Hammergeil aus!


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2013)

DayZ Early Access Launch Trailer - YouTube

Unscripted MMO Survival Horror...


----------



## Robonator (16. Dezember 2013)

Nice danke, gar nicht gesehen das die Early Access Alpha nun da ist


----------



## MfDoom (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Link


----------



## lol2k (16. Dezember 2013)

> DayZ Early Access Launch Trailer - YouTube



Shut up and take my money! 
..gekauft!


----------



## timetoremember (16. Dezember 2013)

Ebenfalls gekauft^^


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2013)

Loooooool, ich hab nur das Video auf Youtube gefunden. Habe jetzt erst in Steam gesehen das man das kaufen kann. Und??? Hats scho jemand und kann was darüber sagen?


----------



## MfDoom (16. Dezember 2013)

lade noch. Ihr klaut mir downloadrate 
Schon auf Steamseller-Liste platz 1


----------



## lol2k (16. Dezember 2013)

Steam Server haben grad gut zu kämpfen!


----------



## MfDoom (16. Dezember 2013)

so bin ohnmächtig ^^
was ich bis jetzt sagen kann ist nicht viel, weil es nacht ist.
Performancemässig läuft es 1a bis jetzt, keine ruckler.


----------



## lol2k (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie viele Server stehen zur Verfügung?


----------



## timetoremember (16. Dezember 2013)

Server gibt es genug würde ich sagen....die meisten sind rappelvoll aber bei weitem nicht alle. Auf meinem eben besuchten waren es 10 von 40 Spielern.
Loot habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden. Zombies auch nicht, obwohl ich sie gehört habe....war ganz schön creepy so durch den Wald zu rennen^^
Was die Performance angeht kann ich mich MfDoom anschließen: Es läuft ziemlich flüssig und sauber (das ist selbstverständlich nur ein Ersteindruck).


----------



## Robonator (16. Dezember 2013)

Server gibt es haufenweise, sind auch alle gut besucht mit meist 40/40  
Das Game läuft absolut smooth, konnte bisher aber keinen Zombie sehen. Loot ist bisher auch nur in Form von der selben Kleidung und ein paar Dosen vorhanden. Immerhin sind sooo viele Häuser nun begehbar


----------



## Sharidan (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt mal gut ne Stunde gespielt oder mehr ?  ...

Fazit: 
Performence ist 1a und das auf nen recht vollem Server
Loot gibt es, hab schon Axte, Essen, Trinken, Verbandmaterial gefunden usw. Ne Pistole auch, aber keine Munition dafür
Die Map bzw. den Teil denn ich bisher erkundet habe ( Balota + Cherno ) ist um einiges Größer vor allem weil du echt fast überall rein kannst ...
Zombies gibts ebenfalls, lassen sich bisher am besten mit ner Axt killen. ( Kleine Bug die Zombies verschwinden sofort, kein Looten möglich ) 

Player hab ich auch getroffen, einen Freundlichen und einen der mich umgeaxtet hat  

Abstürze usw. hatte ich noch keine, muss ich für ne Alpha echt och anrechnen. 
Grafisch ist schwer was zu sagen wegen Nacht ... 
Aber das Ding hat mega Potenzial muss ich echt sagen.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2013)

In Cherno oder so geht die FPS noch immer in Richtung Keller.
Hat da jemand mal was gegen die Müdigkeit? War eben ne Zeitlang extrem Müde und bin dann umgefallen ^^


----------



## timetoremember (17. Dezember 2013)

Als ich eben in Cherno war sind die Frames von 50 auf 15 gefallen^^ Es hat sich dann aber zum Glück auf ca 25-35 eingependelt. Zombies hab ich auch getroffen, sowie einige Spieler (alle freundlich), einen Rucksack und nen Apfel
Jedoch scheint es wohl einen Bug mit dem Voicechat zu geben....ich habe mitten auf freiem Feld plötzlich 2 Franzosen reden hören als stünden sie neben mir
Es war aber weit und breit nichts und niemand....

LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8nXwo7NOIU

Edit: Hab mal ne Frage an alle die es schon gespielt haben. Wie kann ich denn die blöde Taschenlampe ausrichten? Bei mir hält er/sie das Teil nur in der Hand und immer nach links gerichtet was überhaupt nichts bringt^^

Edit2: Es geht mit der Leertaste danke Robonator


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2013)

Leertaste  

Es gibt sooooo wenig Loot und andererseits gibt es schon so viele Leute mit M4 und co


----------



## timetoremember (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis^^ 
Ich habe eben mal das Balota Airfield "geplündert" und habe außer ein bisschen Munition nichts gefunden. Ansonsten nur Kleidung und ab und an eine Flasche Wasser. Aber alle paar Minuten höre ich Spieler in der Gegend rum schießen....da fühlt man sich selbt schon ein wenig nackt


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2013)

Schüsse hab ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Btw wenn jemand mit einem Brecheisen oder so gegen die Wand schlägt dann hört sich das auch an wie ein einschlagender Schuss 


Man kann mit den Zombies übrigens auch Boxen, wenn man nichts in der Hand hat einfach Leertaste drücken  
Und was für den einen oder anderen auch noch wichtig sein könnte: Aus Shirts, Jacken, Pullovern etc lassen sich Bandagen herstellen.


----------



## cap82 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Wäre für mich ein schöner Kontrast zu Overwatch. Wird es eigentlich für die SA auch mod support geben? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

An der Performance Schraube können sie ruhig noch drehen. 

Von Mod Support habe ich leider auch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Dezember 2013)

wegen cheatens hoffe ich eigentlich nicht das es mod-support geben wird. epoch und die anderen mods werden ja sicher weitergeführt.
Es scheint auf jeden Fall einen zentralen Hive zu geben, so wie es beim mod auch mal war.

was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe gefällt mir sehr gut. Das neue Loot und die vielen begehbaren Zimmer sind richtig gut geworden. Endlich lohnt es sich jedes einzelne Haus anzusteuern. Die neuen Zombies sind auch auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung: abhängen durch wegrennen und nicht einfach in eine Tanne hocken, das geht nicht mehr. Auch kann man ihren Schlägen jetzt ausweichen.

Natürlich merkt man auch überall das es Beta ist, der hammer z.B. fühlt sich an als ob man mit Wattebällchen nach dem Zombie schlägt. In Städten bricht die sehr gute Performance spürbar ein, allerdings immer noch besser als bei manchen Mod-server.
Wenn man ohnmächtig wird, wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz. Und das minutenlang  
Aber kann man mit escape jetzt respawnen.


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2013)

Für die Zukunft soll es Mod-Support geben, jedenfalls wird dies so auf der Steamseite beschrieben: 

"Support of user mods"


----------



## cap82 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja nice, dann hab ich ja schon ein weihnachtsgeschenk für mich.


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich gestern auch selbst beschenkt. 
Ich stimme zu, FPS ist in auf weiter Flur konstant zwischen 40-60. In den Städten sinkt sie bei mir allerdings auf 20-30.

Grafik-Einstellungen sehen bei mir wie folgt aus:

Auflösung: 2560x1440
VSync: Disabled

*Textures*
Video Memory: Auto
Textur Detail: Very High
Textur Filtering: Very High

*Quality*
Objects: Very High
Terrain: Very High
Clouds: High
Shadow: Normal

*Rendering*
Antialiasing: normal
Alpha to Coverage: disabled 
Edge Smoothing: disabled
HDR Quality: very low
Ambient Occlusion: disabled
Postprocess Quality: disabled
Bloom: 0 
Rotation Blur: 0

Rechenknecht: i5 3570K, 8GB Ram, HD7970, SSD


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Ändern sich die frames bei dir wenn du die Einstellungen änderst? Bei der Mod war kein Unterschied zwischen Low und very high wahrnehmbar. (Liegt sicher an den Servern, im SP hab ich viel höre frames)


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ändern sich die frames bei dir wenn du die Einstellungen änderst?



Oh ja! Bin grad noch mal reingehüpft und habe die Regler verschoben:

Texturen auf "low" setzen --> + ~10 fps
Quality auf "low" setzen --> + ~ 8 fps

AA auf "Ultra High" setzen --> - ~25 fps


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn ich Texturen verändere macht das kein FPS unterschied bei mir


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Texturen verändere macht das kein FPS unterschied bei mir


 
Deutscher Server? Inmitten einer Stadt oder in freier Natur? Ich selbst steh grad beim Airfield.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Dezember 2013)

Also als stamm Server hab ich den SZG DE888. Die laufen super flüssig.  da hab ich auf meinen Settings so gut wie Permanent 50-60FPS. Habs erstmal in Natur probiert, innen Stadt probier ich noch


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr in der Config Datei auch diese zwei Attribute auf 1 gesetzt? Weiß gerade nicht wie die heißen.


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du vielleicht:

adapter=-1;


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Ne 

GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1000; GPU_DetectedFramesAhead=3; 

Zu

GPU_MaxFramesAhead="1"; GPU_DetectedFramesAhead="1";


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also als stamm Server hab ich den SZG DE888. Die laufen super flüssig.  da hab ich auf meinen Settings so gut wie Permanent 50-60FPS. Habs erstmal in Natur probiert, innen Stadt probier ich noch


 
Joa also in der Natur renn ich auch mit 60+ FPS rum. In der Stadt droppen die runter auf bis zu 20 FPS.


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Also hat sich da zur Mod noch nichts geändert.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir droppt es nicht auf 20 Herunter  Minimum 30


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Also hat sich da zur Mod noch nichts geändert.


 
Naja eigentlich schon. In den kleineren Dörfern und in der Natur etc läuft es jetzt deutlich besser. Nur halt da wo es größer wird nicht mehr


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Da wo es interessant ist


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2013)

Also ich schaue mit erstmal nur ab und zu die Streams zu DayZ an. Ich hab irgendwie die vorahnung, das wenn ich es jetzt schon Spiele und es ewig dauert bis der ganze Content drin ist und die ganzen Bugs gefixt wurden, ich schon kein Interesse mehr am Spiel habe. Das letzte Mal als ich die Mod mehr als ne halbe Stunde gespielt habe ist locker mal zwei, drei Monate her. Ansich ist die SA ja nict großartig anders vom Gameplay her. Klar, gibt neue Inhalte und Mechaniken. Aber so gesehen ist es ja immernoch DayZ. Ich hoffe aber das es sich so entwicklet das ich es wieder spielen will.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich find das das neue Medizin, Item und Energie-system schon für deutliche Änderungen sorgen. Man ist nun quasi immer auf der Suche nach Essen und Trinken und man muss es sich jetzt zwei mal überlegen ob man auf jemanden schiesst, da die Ausrüstung ja nun auch zerstört wird. 
Dazu passiert es auch nicht selten das man Items findet die kaputt sind  


Zum Energiesystem:


> DayZ standalone introduces much more complicated hunger and thirst mechanics compared to the mod. Instead of your hunger and thirst being satisfied as soon as you eat or drink anything, each type of food and drink restores varying amounts of energy and can add or remove water. Additionally, your stomach can only hold a limited amount of food and water.
> 
> Examples
> When you eat a box of cereal, it restores around 1000 energy, and drains 250 water. Eating sardines only restores 333 energy, but adds close to 100 water. Drinking a can of soda restores a bit less than 150 energy and adds over 300 water, while drinking from a canteen doesn't give any energy, but adds 1000 water.
> ...


DayZ Map, Database, and News - DayZDB

Das ist schonmal eine gute Erklärung. Die Werte vom Blut fehlen allerdings noch ^^

Hier ist auch schon eine vorläufige Map:
DayZ Chernarus+ Standalone Map - DayZDB


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin baffff!
Jetzt haben die es tatsächlich geschaft, dass bei einem zusammentreffen Beide wieder lebend weggehen.
Danke zertörbares, verringertes Loot!

Btw: wo ist der DayZ SA Thread?


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2013)

Hier.


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Btw: wo ist der DayZ SA Thread?



Wollte vor Monaten schon einen eröffnen aber mir fehlt die Zeit, Infos und Links zusammen zu tragen.
Gibt ja doch einen Unterschied zwischen DayZ SA und DayZ Mod!


----------



## X2theZ (18. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> ...und man muss es sich jetzt zwei mal überlegen ob man auf jemanden schiesst, da die Ausrüstung ja nun auch zerstört wird.


 


silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Ich bin baffff!
> Jetzt haben die es tatsächlich geschaft, dass bei einem zusammentreffen Beide wieder lebend weggehen.
> Danke zertörbares, verringertes Loot!


 
moooooment 
gestern haben wir das mal ausgetestet und ich kann entwarnung geben.
da steckt ein system dahinter. es muss nicht zwangsweise im kampf das komplette inventar zerstört werden.
es kommt nämlich drauf an, wo man den gegner trifft!
wir haben gestern einen survivor mit einem headshot (m4a1) niedergestreckt und ihn dann gelootet. 
und siehe da: sein ganzes inventar war vollständig heil


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Jup ich dachte das ist eigentlich klar ^^ 
Genauso wie scheinbar alles heil bleibt wenn man jemanden mit der Schaufel o.ä. eins überzieht. 
Die finde ich übrigens im jetzigen Stand irgendwie op. 
Wurd gestern z.B. mit einem einzigen Schlag niedergestreckt.


Hat mal jemand Patchnotes für das 1337 Update?  Also 133.7mb ^^

Edit:
http://forums.dayzgame.com/index.php?/topic/154520-pending-update-rev-113772/
bzw:


> Releasing on Stable
> *Fixed:*
> Drinking directly from wells now works
> headwear descriptions updated
> ...



Achja: OMFG  


> Ganze 88.000 Mal hat sich die Standalone-Version von DayZ in den ersten zwölf Stunden verkauft. 19.000 Spieler waren schon eine Stunde nach dem Start des Zombies-Adventures in der Datenbank verzeichnet.



http://www.playnation.de/spiele-new...er-erfolg-verkaufszahlen-genannt-id50562.html

Auch via Twitter bekannt gegeben:


> First day of Dayz (Alpha). Hours passed: 24. Copies sold: 172500. Survivors online: 142403


https://twitter.com/maruksp/status/413065157871681536

Sollte jemand Probleme bekommen:


> Important: If you can't open doors, its because your version is different from server version.


Und:


> For all those on an experimental server, they run on a different database - so you will have a new character there, but dw old is still fine



Feedback kann man übrigens hier abgeben:
http://feedback.dayzgame.com/login_page.php


Außerdem scheint es eine Möglichkeit zu geben um aus der Bewustlosigkeit wieder aufzuwachen: Jemand muss dich mit Saline Bags aufwecken. 


> Essentially, what is happening is you are losing blood when you don't eat/drink enough. Once your blood gets to a certain point you knock out. At this point you will just continue to remain unconscious until you get a transfusion. This IS a survival game. You NEED to drink and eat to stay alive, also it would be smart to travel in a pack.


So wie es scheint MUSS dir auch jemand wieder Blut geben damit du aufwachen kannst.


> I'm the guy doing all of the transfusion work in the stream.
> 
> Items you need.
> -Blood Bag
> ...




UND es gibt scheinbar Methoden um zu verhindern das man ZU müde wird: 
Mit den F Tasten also F1, F2, F3 etc kann man ja verschiedene Aktionen ausführen wie z.B. Winken, Hände hochheben etc. Mit F3 kann man sich auf den Boden setzen, das muss man scheinbar tun um sich auszuruhen. 
Zu viel laufen und besonders Sprinten führt dazu das man schneller dehydriert und erschöpft wird. Daher sollte man wenn möglich nur normal laufen und halt Pausen einlegen. 

Zu den Waffen, scheinbar gibt es bisher die Models für folgende Schusswaffen:


> There are models and files for the following firearms:
> 
> Spoiler
> FNX-45
> ...



Soooo ein langer Post


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich brauch ja die Taschenlampe eigentlich nicht, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich die verdammte batterie da rein bekomme?


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich brauch ja die Taschenlampe eigentlich nicht, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich die verdammte batterie da rein bekomme?


 
Eigentlich reicht es wenn du sie einfach reinziehst. Also auf die Taschenlampe rauf. Zumindest klappte das für mich bisher immer.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

Das dachte ich mir auch, aber wird dann orange bei mir. Bug?


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Orange ist eigentlich der Hinweis dafür das du es kombinieren kannst. Normalerweise sollte er es einfach machen oder es sollte sich dieses Menü öffnen in dem du dann auswählen kannst z.B. Combine X with X oder Swap places with X


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Dezember 2013)

Es hat sich in den ersten 24 Stunden 172500 mal verkauft


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es hat sich in den ersten 24 Stunden 172500 mal verkauft


 
Jaja, aber hauptsache die großen Firmen brabbeln der PC lohnt ja nicht mehr und so wa?  
Das sind nun keine Mio wie bei anderen Triple A Titeln aber der Release der Alpha kam urplötzlich wie ausm nix, und ich finde das sind beeindruckende Zahlen


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Orange ist eigentlich der Hinweis dafür das du es kombinieren kannst. Normalerweise sollte er es einfach machen oder es sollte sich dieses Menü öffnen in dem du dann auswählen kannst z.B. Combine X with X oder Swap places with X



Das ging bei mir gestern leider nicht. Kanns damit zu tun haben dass ich die Tasten Config bei mir geändert hab? ( Bin am PC linkshänder, tastatur rechts)


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein. Das Prinzip mit dem Drag&Drop bleibt ja gleich oder hast du auch geändert das du mit Rechtsklick kein Menü mehr bekommst?


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich ausm kopf nicht sagen. Hast du grad zugriff auf die config und kannst mir den eintrag dazu nennen?


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Nope sorry, in der Config ist so viel, ich hab keine Ahnung welches davon nun für den Rechtsklick im Gear war. Den Rechtsklick fürs Zoomen hab ich immerhin -> keyOptics[]={82,65665};

Finde aber auch ingame keinen Eintrag dazu.


----------



## -Fux- (18. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Sammelthread zur Standalone?


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Sammelthread zur Standalone?


 
Scheinbar wird einfach dieser hier weitergenutzt  Der TE müsste den Titel halt mal ändern ^^


----------



## -Fux- (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mich bereit erklären einen zu erstellen (falls erwünscht) 

Edit: *Erledigt* here we go


----------



## Sharidan (18. Dezember 2013)

Nabend

Sachtmal könnt ihr im moment auf nen Server Joinen ?
Angeblich gab es ja nen Patch aber bei meinem System und nem Freund von mir wird nix angezeigt wegen Patchen und wir können nirgendes Joinen, nicht mal auf Leeren Servern.
Die Rede ist natürlich von der StandAlone .


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

is schwierig, konnte grad auf nem daytime server zocken. aber asonsten braucht man viel geduld..



Robonator schrieb:


> Nope sorry, in der Config ist so viel, ich hab  keine Ahnung welches davon nun für den Rechtsklick im Gear war. Den  Rechtsklick fürs Zoomen hab ich immerhin -> keyOptics[]={82,65665};
> 
> Finde aber auch ingame keinen Eintrag dazu.



Bei mir gehts definitiv nicht mit rechtsklick. Musst du die gear taste auch gedrückt halten, damit das menü offen bleibt?


----------



## Sharidan (18. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> is schwierig, konnte grad auf nem daytime server zocken. aber asonsten braucht man viel geduld..


 

Wenn ich auf Volle drauf wollen würde oder auf einen Bestimmten wäre das ja noch ok. Aber ich kann ja nicht einmal auf einen komplett Leeren Joinen. Das Spiel behauptet dann Maximale Spieleranzahl erreicht, obwohl 0/40 steht, selbst nach dem Aktualisieren klappt es nicht. 
Aber was soll es, ist ja ne Alpha daher halb so schlimm (:


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2013)

Die sind dann wohl grad nicht aktiv. Hab ich auch schon festgestellt.

Edit: Es scheint wohl grad ein Problem mit der Steam Authentication zu geben: https://twitter.com/rocket2guns


----------



## timetoremember (18. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir steht "Warte auf Host" und nichts passiert.....wird dann heute wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## lol2k (18. Dezember 2013)

Die Lösung des Rätsels: Im neuen DayZ Standalone Thread!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Januar 2014)

Arma II und Arma II Operation Arrowhead bei Humble Bundle für 6$ oder mehr 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Beides zusammen ermöglicht es, den Mod DayZ zu spielen


----------



## silent-hunter000 (21. Januar 2014)

Falls irgendwer die Take on Helicopter/ Carrier Command Keys nicht braucht. Ich hätte Interesse.XD

(sonst hol ich mir doch noch das Bundle)


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. Januar 2014)

Carrier Command hätt ich für dich


----------



## cap82 (19. April 2014)

Hier is ja ziemlich ruhig geworden die letzte Zeit.

Hab seit nem Steam Update von ArmA2 gestern ein Problem: der DayZ Commander erkennt die Version nun nichtmehr an. Ich kann kein Spiel mehr starten. Auch direkt über den ArmA MP funktioniert das nicht. Jemand ne Idee?

Als Version wird im Commander 116523 (out of date) angezeigt.

Rollback geht auch nicht, dann schimpft er, dass die aktuelle Version ne neuere ist...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Mai 2014)

Lustiger DayZ Picdump | Survive DayZ



...Um diesen Thread mal wieder ein bisschen Leben einzuhauchen ^^


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2014)

Gute alte Zeiten


----------



## mumble_GLL (7. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Folgende Frage: Wie kann ich die DayZ Mod updaten?
Ich komme auf keinen Server drauf, weil ich dann im Serverbrowser die Meldung "Bad Version" erhalte 
Im moment ist sie (soweit ich es unten rechts gelesen habe) 1.6.2.95248
Da drunter steht scheinbar noch eine Versionsnummer, und zwar: 1.8.1 DEV
Gibt es eine Art Autopatcher oder ähnliches dafür?
Wenn nicht, wie kann ich die Mod updaten?

Ich weiß, das sind viele Fragen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## X2theZ (7. Juni 2014)

dieses kleine kerlchen da ist recht hilfreich 

Download DayZ with DayZCommander.com - Official Homepage

damit kannst du alle mods, inkl. hauptgame, updaten. 
dieses programm bietet auch einen serverbrowser, der meiner meinung nach den serverbrowser von arma2 um längen schlägt.


----------



## Xanrel (16. Juni 2014)

Da ich jetzt nen neuen PC hab, kann ich jetzt endlich (!!!  ) DayZ mit "normalen" Fps zocken 
Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch jemanden, der Lust hat mit mir n bissl auf Held zu tun  (Können auch mal böse Banditen spielen )


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2014)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an diese Zeiten? 
http://i.imgur.com/YQglB.jpg

"Hey ich hab ne Enfield gefunden!...... ahh ich glaub ich bleib bei der Axt" 
DayZ De-Motivational Posters - Page 2 - DayZ Mod Gallery - DayZ Forums


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Juli 2014)

Würd sich der kauf von arma2 für die Mod noch lohnen? bin ja bei dayz SA eingestiegen, davor wusste ich nix. würde eigentlich gerne mal wissen wie das ganze in der Mod ausgesehen hat, sollen ja viel mehr zombies und gears und FZ dabei sein usw.... Fänds cool mal rein zu schauen


----------



## X2theZ (1. Juli 2014)

es gibt durchaus noch einige server für die arma2 dayz-mod. keinenfalls spielen jetzt alle die sa, die vorhin die arma2-mod gespielt haben.
wenn, dann sind einige spieler zur arma3-mod übersiedelt. zb. breaking point.
laut dayz-commander laufen auf den servern am häufigsten entweder standard-dayz oder epoch. btw. ist h1z1 an epoch angelehnt, das bald mit der beta-phase starten soll.
und irgendwo hab ich heute auch schon gelesen, dass für arma3 auch bald ein epoch-mod released wird.

also wenn du irgendwo arma2 mit operation flashpoint günstig abstauben kannst - wie zb. steam-sale - kann man es schon nehmen, wenns interessiert.
aber um 20,- oder mehr zb. würd ich es nicht mehr extra kaufen, nur um die anfänge von dayz mal kennen zu lernen.
dann eher in arma3 investieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Juli 2014)

okey danke, ja arma 3 hab ich schon, vielleicht mal breaking point anspielen...


----------



## iPlutonium (26. August 2014)

Suche Leute die mit mir bock haben Day Z Panthera zu zocken...

Alleine macht es nicht so viel lust..

Steam ID: Cartman-G


----------



## Xanrel (26. August 2014)

iPlutonium schrieb:


> Suche Leute die mit mir bock haben Day Z Panthera zu zocken...
> 
> Alleine macht es nicht so viel lust..
> 
> Steam ID: Cartman-G


 
Was für ein Bild hast du in Steam?


----------



## cap82 (27. August 2014)

Gibt da aber nicht mehr so viele server, oder ist das panthera overwatch?
Ich bin ab und zu auf epoch und overwatch unterwegs.


----------



## trigger831 (29. September 2014)

Moin. Ein Kumpel hat eine FX 4170 (ja, mega Stromfresser und langsam) und würde gerne diesen wechseln aber auf dem Sockel bleiben. Nun gibt es ja den FX 8350 für AM3+. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. der spieletauglichkeit im Arma 2 OA (Dayz) oder vll eines anderen Prozessors? Gespielt wird eben nur das Game in FHD bei mittleren Settings.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2014)

Also ich habe mit einem FX6300@4ghz und ner GTX670 so 20-25 FPS.
Das geht schon manchmal hoch, aber an den Stellen wo es wichtig ist sind sie leider so. Bei einem schnellen Intel sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## cap82 (29. September 2014)

Jepp, mit meinem habe ich ca. das doppelte an FPS.
Ich würde zum Platform Wechsel raten. Ein FX ist hier rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. September 2014)

Das Problem an Arma 2 wie auch 3 ist das es sehr schlecht auf Multi-Core hin optimiert ist, soweit ich das überblicken konnte werden nur 2 Threads / Kerne genutzt, Hyperthreading sorgt sogar wenn aktiv für weniger Fps als deaktiviert. Da alle FX recht schwach pro Kern sind darf man auch mit einem 8350 auf keine Wunder hoffen, für mehr Fps , solang das restliche System mitspielt, sollte der Wechsel natürlich trotzdem sorgen, allerdings würde ich hier zum etwas billigerem 8320 raten, gleicher Chip mit etwas weniger Takt, lässt sich einfach und ohne Probleme auf 8350 Niveau takten.


----------



## trigger831 (30. September 2014)

Ok. Habe ich mir schon gedacht. Werde das dann so weiter geben. Mal schauen, wie sich entschieden wird. Danke euch.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand den Thread aboniert darum versuche ich es erstmal hier.
Ich spiele momentan wieder Dayz Overpoch und wollte mal fragen ob es alternative Skins für Waffen, Modelle oder Fahrzeuge gibt die man ins Spiel einfügen kann bisher bin ich nur auf Modifikation gestoßen die eigenständige Modelle ins Spiel einfügen allerdings keine bestehenden ersetzen mit beispielsweiße höheren Texturen, diese Waffen kann ich allerdings nicht auf dem Overpoch Server nutzen.


----------



## JanFrederick (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, habe mir für 3 Euro Arma II bei Steam geholt (inkl. OA).
Habe allerdings gestern den ganzen Abend damit verbracht DayZ zum Laufen zu bringen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Entweder werden keine Server angezeigt (Ingame) oder beim Serverzutritt kommt die Meldung, dass die Verbindung abgebrochen ist (SixLauncher) oder es kommen Meldungen, dass Karten oder Modelle fehlen (OA starten mit Parametern).

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es zum laufen bekomme? Habe schon etliche Tutorien durchgemacht, aber entweder sind verwendete Programme veraltet oder sonstiges?

Viele Dank schonmal im voraus
Grüße Freddy


----------



## cap82 (23. Juni 2015)

Schonmal den DayZLauncher probiert? Ich hatte mit SixLaunccher und DayZ Commander immer öfter Probleme, seit ich den DayZLauncher nutze, ist das Thema erledigt.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2015)

Heute seit EWIGKEITEN die Mod nochmal gespielt. Wahnsinn! Macht viel viel mehr Spaß als die SA... Hammer!


----------



## MfDoom (2. Juli 2015)

Muss ich auch mal wieder antesten. War schon spassig, in der Standalone kam soetwas irgendwie noch nie auf ^^


----------



## kero81 (2. Juli 2015)

Du wirst erstaunt sein was da alles mittlerweile passiert ist.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2015)

hab auch gerademal wieder arma2 und combined operations installiert. welchen patch brauchte ich nochmal für dayz? ist ja alles mit der alten platte untergegangen 


edit: hab mir jetzt hier Beta Patches | Arma 2 Official Website den letzten beta patch gezogen und dazu den dayzlauncher und lade üer den dayz 1.8.6.1 - hoffe das ist korrekt so? xD


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (14. Juli 2015)

Hmmm... ich glaube ich werds mir auch nochmal installieren 

Ich fand auch das bei der DayZ Mod wesentlich mehr Freude aufkam als bei der SA.

Gibts denn hier noch Leute die Lust hätten mal gemeinsam durch die Lande zu ziehen ?


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2015)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich glaube ich werds mir auch nochmal installieren
> 
> Ich fand auch das bei der DayZ Mod wesentlich mehr Freude aufkam als bei der SA.
> 
> Gibts denn hier noch Leute die Lust hätten mal gemeinsam durch die Lande zu ziehen ?




Die alten Tage wieder auferstehen lassen?


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juli 2015)

Muss ich auch mal wieder installieren. Habs wahrscheinlich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr angepackt


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (14. Juli 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die alten Tage wieder auferstehen lassen?




Das wäre schön... aber ich habe eben noch von nem Kumpel gehört, dass es wohl mit Servern und Spielern nicht so gut ausschaut, wenn überhaupt wohl Epoch...

Oder hat da jemand andere Informationen ?


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2015)

also druff hab ichs mittlerweil (glaub ich zumindest ^^) - nur noch nich angezoggt.


----------



## cap82 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele es immer noch regelmäßig!


----------



## Xanrel (9. August 2015)

Würde gerne mal wieder reinschauen 
Also suche ich ein paar A2-DayZ Mitspieler!
Steam Community :: MEWP
einfach adden und anschreiben 
/Jan


----------



## cap82 (10. August 2015)

Hab deine PN bekomen.
Allerdings spiele ich eher alleine, zumindest hab ich keine Gruppe, mit der ich regelmäßig spiele.
Im Moment häng ich aber eher an Arma3 Wasteland Chernarus.


----------



## Xanrel (10. August 2015)

Ich brauch auch nicht unbedingt ne Gruppe..
Will bloß nicht allein spielen.. 
Arma 3 Chernarus Wasteland würd ich auch mitspielen.


----------



## Xanrel (10. August 2015)

Heyho, irgendwie funktioniert bei mir keiner von den alten Dayz Launchern, die ich früher verwendet hab...
Welchen benutzt ihr momentan?


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2015)

dayZ launcher wurde hier mal genannt. damit konnt ich zumindest schonmal dayZ ziehn (allem anschein nach). hab aber irgendwie noch garnich angezoggt


----------



## Xanrel (13. August 2015)

das ganz normale DayZ funktioniert bei mir auch.. Epoch dann aber bei keinem Launcher mehr..


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Suche noch 1-5 Kumpanen die mit mir den DayZ Mod spielen würden 
Da ich mich leider noch nicht so gut auskenne hoffe ich das man mir dort meine Fehler verzeiht. Falls einer Lust haben sollte: iTzZIDope2 einfach auf Steam adden oder mir eine PM schicken! 
Grüße Leo


----------



## cap82 (5. Oktober 2015)

Puh, schwierig denke ich.
Die Ur-Mod ist nicht mehr so beliebt, ich denke da ist die Luft so langsam raus. Gibt noch ein paar Server, aber ich denke dass mehr die Standalone bzw. die Arma3 Mods spielen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich könnte noch Breaking Point für Arma III empfehlen, das gefällt mir persönlich auch besser als die Standalone...


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2016)

Gibts eigentlich noch die Mod? Wollte grad nochmal bissl reinschnuppern, aber er will irgendwie nich :/


----------

